# BD'ing my butt off--whose in it for November??



## MommyNikki

So I've been working hard and playing harder...I feel like November will be the month...

Who else is shooting for November?

I will update with tests as I take them and your welcome to do the same!:happydance:


----------



## Dollybird

Me me me!! Lol. It's the first cycle I'm allowed to since my metho!! Hoping I get lucky first time! Xxx


----------



## amytrisha

I'm deffo hoping for November, my due date is the 7th :( I hope to be pregnant then or very shortly after!!! Xx


----------



## Womble12

I'm in I'm in!!!! Hoping I catch it first time after mc. Fingers crossed for us all. 

And heaps and heaps and heaps of :dust::dust::dust:

Here's to our :bfp:'s!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtln777

I'm in tooooooooo!!!!!! :) I currently have AF after a 8/28 m/c so I amgoing to start my OPK's @ day 10 after AF... I think that is the way to do it. I am new to alll of this but hoping for The BFP in November!!! I'm joining the club baby dust to alll...Any advice on the OPK is welcome as i never used them before!!! :happydance:


----------



## MommyNikki

I am 2 days shy of 1 month since my MC and 5 days shy of 1 month since my D&C. I have not gotten AF yet, but have been BD'ing, so I am hoping to know something by November! 

I will probably take a test today to see if I get a negative test yet...the last one I took a while ago was still showing HCG---


Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## Luzelle

I am going to join you too! But it might be a bit of a long shot since I am going to try now directly after my miscarriage. But I want to try, dr said its fine so I just need to do one thing still...lol...bd! Havent yet since mc.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Me, me! My due date was 10-11-12 :cry:, so I'm hoping it will happen soon!! My birthday is Oct. 22nd, so it would be a great late birthday surprise!!


----------



## Dollybird

I'm cd 2! Gonna start opks cd10 also. Sooooo excited! Dunno how I will contain myself till then lol xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Well I took a HPT today and Its still showing a light positive. I got BW done today too, I will know my numbers tomorrow. Hopefully, my HCG is low so I wont be out of the running for November!


----------



## BlessedWomb

I am looking to be pregnant for November as well... Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Good luck girls!! Tons of baby dust for everyone!!


----------



## gnomette

hoping for november xx on cd 4 i have the app on my fone that tracks everything for me how sad am i!?!? :blush:
trying to stay chilled bout it all not working btw 
good luck all xx


----------



## grace10209

gnomette said:


> hoping for november xx on cd 4 i have the app on my fone that tracks everything for me how sad am i!?!? :blush:
> trying to stay chilled bout it all not working btw
> good luck all xx


whats the app?


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys!
Joining you and thrilled about it! I hit cd10 on Saturday and plan to start :sex: then! I can't wait. I am sooo ready to TTCAL. 

Hoping we all get our bfp's!!!!!!!!! Im hoping to test first week in November! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bazzb

i have the app too mine is called period tracker! although its not always accurate!
I used clear blue digital ovulation tests the last time I got pregnant so I will strat this as soon as I get my first AF. My MC was a month ago and I got a - HPT monday!

GL ladies!


----------



## gnomette

grace10209 said:


> gnomette said:
> 
> 
> hoping for november xx on cd 4 i have the app on my fone that tracks everything for me how sad am i!?!? :blush:
> trying to stay chilled bout it all not working btw
> good luck all xx
> 
> 
> whats the app?Click to expand...

i have an adroid phone an the app is called my days X its free so i am not that crazy but if you have a windows or i phone i would just type in ovulation tracker you can put it all in temp, cm, weight, weather you took your pill or not (obviously don't need that one) when you dtd mood all sorts my periods are irregular so its handy to have somewhere you can put it all in one place x omg how sad am i :dohh:


----------



## grace10209

gnomette said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gnomette said:
> 
> 
> hoping for november xx on cd 4 i have the app on my fone that tracks everything for me how sad am i!?!? :blush:
> trying to stay chilled bout it all not working btw
> good luck all xx
> 
> 
> whats the app?Click to expand...
> 
> i have an adroid phone an the app is called my days X its free so i am not that crazy but if you have a windows or i phone i would just type in ovulation tracker you can put it all in temp, cm, weight, weather you took your pill or not (obviously don't need that one) when you dtd mood all sorts my periods are irregular so its handy to have somewhere you can put it all in one place x omg how sad am i :dohh:Click to expand...


LMFAO You are NOT sad at all! i have already predicted when my due date will 
be IF I get pregnant this cycle :haha::haha:
now thats sad! LMAO :wacko::wacko:


----------



## gnomette

grace10209 said:


> gnomette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gnomette said:
> 
> 
> hoping for november xx on cd 4 i have the app on my fone that tracks everything for me how sad am i!?!? :blush:
> trying to stay chilled bout it all not working btw
> good luck all xx
> 
> 
> whats the app?Click to expand...
> 
> i have an adroid phone an the app is called my days X its free so i am not that crazy but if you have a windows or i phone i would just type in ovulation tracker you can put it all in temp, cm, weight, weather you took your pill or not (obviously don't need that one) when you dtd mood all sorts my periods are irregular so its handy to have somewhere you can put it all in one place x omg how sad am i :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMFAO You are NOT sad at all! i have already predicted when my due date will
> be IF I get pregnant this cycle :haha::haha:
> now thats sad! LMAO :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

ha ha ha ha i love it!! :happydance::happydance: get :sex: then hun xxx but i also use opks so you know i am beyond :loopy:

good luck all xx


----------



## sharan

Can I join?

We were originally planning on actively TTC in Jan 2013 but DH has now said he wants to start now. 

I'm currently on CD14 of my first proper cycle after my stillbirth. I am temping and using OPK to track ovulation. So far I've been having faint positives on the OPK so I'm hoping ovulation is imminent. My cycles before my last pregnancy were between 30-35 days; although the cycle I got bfp cycle was 42 days!

Now that we've bought TTC forward, I'm really determined to get bfp before my due date of the 4th Dec.


----------



## grace10209

welcome and so sorry for your loss. i can't even imagine what it would be like to lose an angel at 22weeks pregnant. OMG so sorry girl :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. I would like to join you guys. I am going into my 17th month of ttc....ugh...have been to an RE and I got one bad tube...if nothing pops off by Dec I will be starting treatment...fx we all get those BFP soon


----------



## bazzb

welcome! fingers crossed we all get out BFP by x-mas!


----------



## mowat

Woohoo! November is definitely the month. Got the green light to TTC a month ago after a year of surgeries following a miscarriage. Just got a smiley face on the OPK today, so I hope I'm already good to go. Looking forward to hearing lots of good news ladies!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

gnomette said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gnomette said:
> 
> 
> hoping for november xx on cd 4 i have the app on my fone that tracks everything for me how sad am i!?!? :blush:
> trying to stay chilled bout it all not working btw
> good luck all xx
> 
> 
> whats the app?Click to expand...
> 
> i have an adroid phone an the app is called my days X its free so i am not that crazy but if you have a windows or i phone i would just type in ovulation tracker you can put it all in temp, cm, weight, weather you took your pill or not (obviously don't need that one) when you dtd mood all sorts my periods are irregular so its handy to have somewhere you can put it all in one place x omg how sad am i :dohh:Click to expand...

I use the fertilityfriend.com app. I have it on my android phone and iPad. It a free app also. I love it!


----------



## nicki01

I with you all too! Roughly cd14 and got some cracking cm tonight! Im on it! Hoping to catch straight after the miscarriage again and im not letting this one out!!!!
Good luck all xx


----------



## Av2805

Hi everyone,

I'm in!!! 3dpo will start testing at 10 but I'm so excited I want to test now :happydance: lost my baby girl at 20 weeks in July so this is our first month ttc.

Lots of baby dust and GL everyone xxxxx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Hi girlies, I'll join you too :) We were going to wait until next month to ttc but since this is my first proper cycle since losing my baby girl at 19 weeks in August - Ive been tracking my cycle and I got a positive opk on a digi 2 days ago...We thought it would be an awful waste on an egg! So we've given it a bash! Im currently on CD21...2dpo. 

Wishing you all the best of luck and sending out tonnes of baby dust!! x x x


----------



## Dollybird

Good luck to all you ladies!! Lets hope we make this a lucky thread! I'm cd4.. Looking forward to next weekend when I should be fertile! I use fertility friend app and period tracker that's how obsessive I am! I find it helps me to get a better average as my cycles vary slightly from month to month. Taking my prenatals faithfully as well as my epo to make my cm nice and friendly! Was gonna go out nxt week and buy some new lingerie etc to make it even more fun for me and hubby, so that it doesn't become too clinical and just "lets make a baby" sex if u know what I mean. After our loss I don't want to ruin the experience by getting too caught up in the technicalities.. Our three month break from ttc took the pressure off and I wanna try and hold onto that..  does that sound weird? Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

not at all, sounds like a pretty mature way to go about things. Enjoy the BD'ing! Hoping you get your sticky bean :)


----------



## mackjess

I'm 35, married for 4 years and DH thought we never wanted kids. Very recently we started thinking 'maybe' we did. I'd been on the pill almost 15 years, and they say if you are on it that long it can take 6 months or longer before you can get pregnant. I had just quit taking it in June, thinking we could decide after the 1st of the year what we wanted to do. I got pregnant in August, so they were wrong about it taking awhile to start functioning in my case! LOL.

I had a natural m/c on Sept 15, no D&C needed because my HCG was at a 3 soon after. I did ovulate again on 10/2 but I was using the OPK to not try yet. I wasn't ready emotionally. We weren't even trying to begin with so it was quite a shock, then losing the baby only 48 hours after getting used to the idea was unbelievable.

This month, I am ready. I'm having my first AF now since the m/c. While the cramps have been unbearable and very unusual for me, the flow has been barely above spotting and light flow only for about 36 hours. I'm so glad I waited a month because there is NO way I would have had enough lining if this is how light my period is. My doctor took a blood test just to make sure my HCG was still low so there was no leftover tissue and that I wasn't pregnant again. I was actually relieved not to be yet. I expect to be OV around 10/29 and will start my OPK testing next Wednesday. 

I know I shouldn't get my hopes up, but I'm pretty excited. My mom was a fertile myrtle, having 4 kids right in a row and a 5th (me) after a procedure that should have kept her from getting knocked up. I look exactly like her from my toes to my forehead, so I'm hoping that I am just as fertile. Getting pregnant so fast after taking BC without trying makes me hopeful that I'm going to be successful soon. 

Also, from my HCG levels on my first blood positive, my doctor did think I was correct about my ovulation date on 8/17 (it was the first month I tried to figure out and didn't know if I was right) and that I conceived somewhere between 8/17-8/19ish, or at least that week. That is more good news because my husband left to travel the middle of that week, so it means his swimmers were amazing and hung around for like 5 days! My doc and I discussed this at great length because we had also tried NOT to that month, I wanted to be careful since I was so soon off the pill. I thought I had calculated the date wrong and that I OV later than I thought I had and got prego when he was back a week later, but my HCG was too high to only be 3 weeks along. The husband, needless to say is VERY proud of is Irish scraggly swimmers!

This has been an emotional few months for me. I think I was trying not to get prego because I was scared I was too old to, so if I tried and didn't have any luck I'd be crushed. It may sound weird, but this has given me hope. I know that I am ovulating and can get pregnant, and I know that my DH has great swimmers! And I know beyond a doubt now we want to be parents. I didn't know I could be so happy as day 2 when I knew I was pregnant. (day 1 I was still freaking out).

Now, I am taking prenatals, and have been for a month. I quit drinking. I didn't drink much before, but unfortunately I did celebrate my 35th bday in August having no idea I was getting pregnant. And, I hadn't increased my thyroid meds, so it was very low by the time I got it checked. They had to almost double my meds. Now I am taking them about 1 1/2 times over what I normally do, so that if I am preggers soon it won't drain me. I have read a lot that the thyroid is important when developing the placenta and blood supply to the baby, and this is when I was extremely low. 

Praying that I can be pregnant before the end of the year and praying that because I am paying attention to what I'm doing it sticks. Sticky baby dust to all!


----------



## mtln777

Ok lladies I'm day 6 with AF. Waiting for this witch to go so I can start my OPK's......She is really being a witch!!!!! Praying that I will have a +OPK soon after. Can anyone help me with my ticker? I don't know what I'm doing wrong...Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## bazzb

You can't copy and paste the HTML link
I think u use the bb code one and it should work :)


----------



## amytrisha

Wow look at how many of us there is, wouldn't it be great if we ALL got our BFPs?
This could be one lucky thread ladies ;) x


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Heres hoping girls :dust: :thumbup:


----------



## averitable

I'm in too! First proper cycle after a mmc discovered at 13 weeks in early September. Today is day 4 so testing mid November... fx for lots of BFPs!


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm in, third proper cycle since mmc.... currently 2dpo :happydance:


----------



## bazzb

still waiting for my first Af to start but hope its soon so I can join the novemeber club:)


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Im currently 3dpo.....This is gonna be the longest 2ww ever! xx


----------



## BeautifulD

I agree pink sparkle! it will be for me too x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I haven't even O'd yet, and I am already getting the urge to test...lol!


----------



## bazzb

im pretty sure i didnt O either, i cant wait too, who would think we would be excited to be in the TTW again! :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm on CD10, so O should be happening in the next 5 to 6 days, so it's time to start :sex: my butt off! Lol! It sucks that DH will be out of town Monday night during the prime time, not to mention its my birthday!


----------



## Dollybird

Pray2bBlessed said:


> I haven't even O'd yet, and I am already getting the urge to test...lol!

Me too!! Lol. Actually it's odd cause my bbs still sore (I'm cd5 today) which is unusual as they usually only sore after o in run up to af.. Think it mut all be in my head! I need to take my mind off things somehow!


----------



## bazzb

Pray2bBlessed said:


> I'm on CD10, so O should be happening in the next 5 to 6 days, so it's time to start :sex: my butt off! Lol! It sucks that DH will be out of town Monday night during the prime time, not to mention its my birthday!

that sucks he will be away on ur bday!!

Hope you still catch the egg!


----------



## Burt

Hi ladies, i hope you dont mind me joining in?

I had a chemical in september (4w4d) and now i have went into baby overdrive!!! We only had unprotected sex once in August and got pregnant and we were only getting used to the whole idea when i started bleeding. So since this happened, i seem to be obsessed :wacko:

My af arrived 12th oct so im now on CD9, but for some reason this month my boobs have been sore since af started and have not gone away?? And i have had ewcm since cd5? This is all very strange as i dont usually ov until cd14! 

Would an early loss cause my cycle to become a bit erratic?


----------



## Dollybird

Burt said:


> Hi ladies, i hope you dont mind me joining in?
> 
> I had a chemical in september (4w4d) and now i have went into baby overdrive!!! We only had unprotected sex once in August and got pregnant and we were only getting used to the whole idea when i started bleeding. So since this happened, i seem to be obsessed :wacko:
> 
> My af arrived 12th oct so im now on CD9, but for some reason this month my boobs have been sore since af started and have not gone away?? And i have had ewcm since cd5? This is all very strange as i dont usually ov until cd14!
> 
> Would an early loss cause my cycle to become a bit erratic?

I'm having the exact same problem just now! In fact I became convinced I was preg so even tested yesterday but bfn. In cd 7. My af was weird also- bright red and mucusy.. And bbs still Achey even though its finished. I posted another thread about it in fact- someone told Me it's prob just my body getting back to normal. Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Burt said:


> Hi ladies, i hope you dont mind me joining in?
> 
> I had a chemical in september (4w4d) and now i have went into baby overdrive!!! We only had unprotected sex once in August and got pregnant and we were only getting used to the whole idea when i started bleeding. So since this happened, i seem to be obsessed :wacko:
> 
> My af arrived 12th oct so im now on CD9, but for some reason this month my boobs have been sore since af started and have not gone away?? And i have had ewcm since cd5? This is all very strange as i dont usually ov until cd14!
> 
> Would an early loss cause my cycle to become a bit erratic?

I think a mc makes everything go a bit odd to be honest! Counting 1st day of mc as cd1 - My temps have been high since cd 7 (though we've also turned the heating on in the mornings so it could be that!), & this morning, i got a temp dip & some red spotting when I wiped, only like 1 spot & now nothing. I did get some ovulation signs around cd6/7 but wasn't taking OPK's then as thought it was too ridiculous to o at only 6 days after mc! Using clear blue fertility monitor now, since cd9, & no sign of anything. So who knows! I just want to know i have ovulated so can get a chance this month!

So I hope we all get ovulation and BFP's this month. This site is so great as I find it reassuring to know I'm not the only one in this situation.:hugs:


----------



## Burt

Thanks for the replies,i feel a bit more normal now! I just took an HPT today just in case but it was bfn (of course). I had to rule it out though. 

I hope i am in the TWW because i dont think i could handle these aching boobs for another 16 days :growlmad: they are mega sore!! 

Hopefully our cycles will be back to normal again soon (or preferably BFP's).


----------



## carebear1981

Hi all :wave:
I was hoping to join you guys. I think I've finally convinced OH to actively TTC so there's no better time like November!

I had my first loss in January of this year. I should have been 8 weeks along when I started cramping and bleeding. When I was at the hospital, they couldn't find anything but a lot of fluid in my right tube and said it was likely an ectopic which my body rid of itself. It was so awful and so painful both emotionally and physically. My OH and I weren't trying, but it was a happy accident.

Just this month, I had another loss :cry: Also a happy accident since my OH still didn't want to try. He was so upset by the first loss and so afraid for me, he didn't want to go through it again. Honestly, I'm not one of those people who tests early or the very first day of a missed af. I guess it's because I don't like disappointment so I usually wait a bit until I'm 100% sure I'll get a positive. I had all the symptoms this month, sore bbs, nausea just like in January, so when I got a bfn, I couldn't believe it! My af was 13 days late. So I never had any real proof, but I know in my heart it was a chemical pregnancy and I bet if I had actually tested early, I may have gotten a positive. So I have the af now, which was very painful and very very late. So my cycle is all messed up, but I looked it up and I should O end of oct/early nov. I'll just BD every other night :haha:

Good luck everyone!! :dust: to all!!!


----------



## mackjess

I think I might start testing for OV tomorrow even though I don't really need to until Wednesday. I've only had one AF since my MC so I want to make sure I don't miss it in case my cycle isn't back to regular yet! And the pee stick for OPK are so cheap on Amazon, so what the heck. I'm a testing addict!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Im now 6dpo...longest 2ww ever!! What is everyone's view on exercising during the 2ww??

Im am on the fluffy side we'll say :blush: - Ive hired a cross trainer (elliptical) and ive been faithfully using it twice a day up until thursday. Over the past few days ive been feeling minor cramps and pinching (of course I do, my mind is doing its best to convince me that we caught the egg!).

Is it ok to exercise?? xx


----------



## bazzb

I think it's fine as long as you dont go crazy :)
When i got preggo in July I was actually exercising lol


----------



## gnomette

exercising as long as its just light exercise should be fine hun xx

started opks today negative as yet but i am hoping that i don't get pos til thursday as i am working tomorrow an wednesday night xx

hows everyone else doing?
:dust:


----------



## krystinab

mackjess I was thinking the same thing. I dont need to start using opks yet but I am having a POAS craving :)

Carebear I am sorry for your losses. Hopefully you will get a BFP soon!!

Burt how many DPO are you?

Pink I think you are fine with working out. Just dont overdo it!

Gnomette, what cd do you usually get a +opk?

AFM, I am just doing all types of stuff: fertiliti tea, grapefruit juice, prenatals, baby asprin and tonight I am doingmy first castor oil pack...Hopefully something will work...


----------



## gnomette

my cycles are really irregular so its anywhere between day 10 an day 15 no ewcm yet so hoping it just holds off a few days i am looking into a natural supplement that will hopefully regulate everything if anyone knows of anything that could help then please let me know x


----------



## krystinab

gnomette said:


> my cycles are really irregular so its anywhere between day 10 an day 15 no ewcm yet so hoping it just holds off a few days i am looking into a natural supplement that will hopefully regulate everything if anyone knows of anything that could help then please let me know x

So I hear grapfruit juice up to O helps with cevical mucous. Also you should look into Fertile Aid or the fertiliti tea...


----------



## mackjess

krystinab said:


> mackjess I was thinking the same thing. I dont need to start using opks yet but I am having a POAS craving :)



I used an OPK stick this AM and got a very light line. I will be hooked now watching it get darker every day! Really praying I, and everyone here, catches the egg this month!


----------



## Dollybird

I'm gonna start opks tomorrow too- will only be cd9 but like you ladies I'm terrified I miss it as my cycles still a bit odd after my ectopic. I think in a way it will be therapeutic starting them early anyways as I will feel like I'm actually doing something. I'm also taking my prenatals, plus evening primrose oil to help with my cervical mucus.. And eating lots of oily fish to help with cm also! But that's about it! Oh and of course I'm making myself as desirable as possible for hubby, just to keep things fun.. So lots of biking waxing and leg shaving going on this week too! Hahaha tmi probably I know! What cycle days are you girls?? Gnomette hello! How are you getting on?? You could try Angus cactus to help regulatr you? I've heard that's good xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Krystin what are the benefits of the baby aspirin?? I hear a lt of girls taking it and wonder if I should too? Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Dollybird said:


> I'm gonna start opks tomorrow too- will only be cd9 but like you ladies I'm terrified I miss it as my cycles still a bit odd after my ectopic. I think in a way it will be therapeutic starting them early anyways as I will feel like I'm actually doing something. I'm also taking my prenatals, plus evening primrose oil to help with my cervical mucus.. And eating lots of oily fish to help with cm also! But that's about it! Oh and of course I'm making myself as desirable as possible for hubby, just to keep things fun.. So lots of biking waxing and leg shaving going on this week too! Hahaha tmi probably I know! What cycle days are you girls?? Gnomette hello! How are you getting on?? You could try Angus cactus to help regulatr you? I've heard that's good xxx

HAHAH! Bikini waxing! You are dedicated. LOL, I did one of those a few weeks ago because I had a coupon for it. It was terrible, it hurt so bad when I was leaving that I was seeing spots. And I'm not very hairy, the technician even said that and that it wouldn't be bad for me. OMG I almost died. The DH was all excited about it and I told him if he came near me or tried to touch me I'd rip his arm off. lol. The next day it was better, and smooth but I think it hurts too bad to ever do it again.

And I like seeing my faint line on the OPK and watching it get darker. I feel like I'm doing something, and it actually relaxes me enough that we probably BD more even though I'm not trying to BD yet if that makes sense. Keeps me from being too anxious.

And I haven't heard anything about baby aspirin and am curious as well. What does that do? I'm taking prenatals and fish oil, and slightly increased thyroid meds. I'm not temping because my thyroid doc says it can be a pain to get accurate BBTs if you are hypo thyroid and he actually recommended the cheap OPK sticks on Amazon.


----------



## Dollybird

Haha yeh it agony but worth it. And believe it or not, once you've had a few the pain isn't so bad- almost like you get used to it. Got my legs waxed for my honeymoon though and that was hellish! Definitely NOT worth it.. Will stick to just shaving those. Lol. I kinda let those things fall by the wayside when im on af, so I had cultivated quite a lot of leg stubble.. Definitely not good for baby making situations! Hahaha. I've not used opks before- temped for awhile, but I usually just go by my period tracker and ewcm- and I can usually feel myself ovulating if that makes sense. But thought I'd use the opks this time so I know what dpo I am. Not temping this time it just stresses me out and I overanalyse my charts xxx


----------



## Burt

krystinab said:


> Burt how many DPO are you?

I dont even know if i have ov'd yet!! Its all extremely weird. Im only on cd11 but i have had ewcm from cd5 :shrug: i usually dont get ewcm until cd10 then ov on cd14. I have only used opk's twice and one of those times was the month i had my chemical pregnancy, so thats how i have worked out my ov day. I think i am all over the place! If it doesnt regulate by December, i will be buying some opk's.


----------



## krystinab

so I am a waxing whore...I cant help it. I usually go for the french bikini or a brazilian if I am feeling randy...LOL But last month when I got the Brazilian I felt like it was much easier for the sperm to leaks out...sorry TMI...LOL so I will stick to the French 

Burt that is so frustrating! Maybe you can check you cervix that is a good indicator for me!

Dolly Im wiht you girl- no temping for me either, its stressful!

Mackjess-Here is some info on baby asprin:

If you are trying to conceive (ttc) then you may find that taking baby aspirin can help your fertility. Of course, aspirin has other benefits such as reducing fever, relieving pain, and its benefits to the cardiovascular system. Many people who suffer from heart problems take aspirin every day. Even if you dont have any of these problems, taking a daily aspirin could help your chances of getting pregnant. It is important to talk with your health care provider before you begin to take aspirin or any other drug.

If you have had a miscarriage in the past then you may benefit significantly from taking baby aspirin. Nevertheless, even if you have not had a miscarriage taking aspirin could prevent a miscarriage from occurring because of a uterus that does not have a sufficient lining. Some women have antiphospholipid antibodies, which are related to problems with coagulation. If clotting is causing problems with fetal blood flow then a baby aspirin may be enough to reduce the clotting.

Another benefit of baby aspirin for your fertility is that it is believed to increase blood flow to the uterus and ovaries. This has not been researched sufficiently as of yet, however a baby aspirin could potentially help and certainly will not hurt. Most doctors will not give you the okay to continue taking aspirin while pregnant so you should talk with your doctor once you become pregnant to see if it is time to stop taking aspirin.

Choosing aspirin is simple because it is all the same. Just make sure you dont choose a bottle that has more than 81 mg per tablet. The brand is not important, but the dosage is. Baby aspirin may come in chewable form or else you can take adult aspirin in a low dose form. Remember, although the pills are small you only need one per day. Dont take too many or you could cause problems. Please make sure you talk with your doctor before beginning an aspirin regimen


----------



## mackjess

Wow! Thanks for all the info on the baby aspirin! I had no idea.

And I don't think there is really such a thing as TMI on this site sweetie, that's what we are on here for!

:winkwink:


----------



## Dollybird

Haha I think we can throw tmi to the wind- once you've talked about your cervix position and cm nothing else really seems tmi! Lol. I go Brazilian normally too- but your maybe right about the whole "stuff leaking out more easily"... Food for thought! Thanks for the info on the aspirin I think I might start it.. Did u check with your doc before you started taking it or did you just start it anyways? Xxx


----------



## krystinab

Dollybird said:


> Haha I think we can throw tmi to the wind- once you've talked about your cervix position and cm nothing else really seems tmi! Lol. I go Brazilian normally too- but your maybe right about the whole "stuff leaking out more easily"... Food for thought! Thanks for the info on the aspirin I think I might start it.. Did u check with your doc before you started taking it or did you just start it anyways? Xxx

I asked my DR and she said that it was fine. I would suggest asking. I have only one friend who got adverse results and ended up with an ulser. Other than that I have only heard good things...


----------



## jabish

Me...I'm deffinately in..I feel like this will be my month also...I am having my first period since my miscarriage and am on clomid 150 mg ....and more than ready to go!!!!!!!!...lets do it girls!!!...we got this


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Dollybird said:


> Krystin what are the benefits of the baby aspirin?? I hear a lt of girls taking it and wonder if I should too? Xxx

Baby aspirin can help prevent blood clotting which can cut off the babies blood supply, and can also increase blood flow to the uterus helping created thicker lining.

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/reasons-to-use-baby-aspirin-if-you-are-trying-to-conceive.html

I know I started taking BA after my second MC after the specialist I was seeing suggested it. I had a healthy pregnancy the first month I started taking it. This last time I had forgot to start taking it, and I got pregnant the first month we were NTNP, and I had another MC. so I am taking it again!


----------



## carebear1981

Ugh! I'm allergic to aspirin... And ibuprofen. The only painkiller I can take is tylenol. I suck... Lol!
I'm on CD5... The wait is forever! Somebody please move this month along!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw carebear I know how u feel. I'm cd9 today. Just want the weekend to come along so that I'm in my "fertile stage" and I can get cracking! Lol. Started my opks already just to feel like I'm doing something. 
I might ask my doc about the baby aspirin. Sounds very logical to take it xxx


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies good morning!

Dolly you are doing something :) What type of OPKs do you use?

Carebear that sucks you cant have asprin BUT you prob dont need it! Where are you in your cycle?

AFM, CD9 we are doing SMEP so there will be a lot of :sex: for the next 10 days....LOL I am going to start using OPKs tomorrow. I only have like 4 left; hopefully thats all I will need. 

Good luck ladies! Hopefulley we will see some BFP soon!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Good luck to everyone, 8 days left of october, then everyone can bust out their bfp tests during november! :)


----------



## Dollybird

Woo mommy Nikki let's hope you're right! Krystin I'm using first response ones just now but have clearblue digital ones ordered off amazon that should come in the next couple of days- I'm thinking they will be easier for me to use. What you using? My opk yesterday was stark white, but today a feint line.. I know that's classed as neg but wonder if it means my lh is starting to build up? Xxx


----------



## krystinab

Dollybird said:


> Woo mommy Nikki let's hope you're right! Krystin I'm using first response ones just now but have clearblue digital ones ordered off amazon that should come in the next couple of days- I'm thinking they will be easier for me to use. What you using? My opk yesterday was stark white, but today a feint line.. I know that's classed as neg but wonder if it means my lh is starting to build up? Xxx

I use the CBE digis. They are expensive but accurate.


----------



## Dollybird

Cool. I'm looking forward to mine arriving. Do u test once a day or twice?? Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Dollybird said:


> Cool. I'm looking forward to mine arriving. Do u test once a day or twice?? Xxx

I test twice a day. Last month I saw my LH surge in the afternoon. And my faint lines got darker up until then. I still had a pretty dark line the next morning after the first positive on my OPK so I don't think I would have missed it. I just read that with LH you should test twice a day, at the same times so I do before and after work.


----------



## gnomette

hi dolly yeh all good doing some research gonna get some baby asprin my consultant suggested it when i go into town an i bought some angus cactus but still trying to work out weather to use it seems to be more good reports on it than bad ones (ok so i am completly crazy) hows you chick?

my husband trims my lady garden waxing sounds far too painful lol but i know people who epilate theirs wow the things we do to keep our sex life hot lol cd 10today nights 10 an 11 an i am at bloody work but tbh i am not sure that my husband is all that into it he's been a little clumsy he fell on me an head butted me in the face an smashed my classes into my eyebrow an thats not the half of it!! i am starting to worry i am putting too much pressure on him even though i try an keep all my crazyness on line rather than being crazy with him x 

hows everyone getting on?


----------



## Dollybird

Aw gnomette I kinda know what u mean about the hubby thing- I get the impression with mine that although he wants to try he's a bit scared. The whole ectopic thing terrified him the last time- I think the nurse telling him it could rupture and kill me didn't help matters. He has even admitted he's scared and I think it is affecting him a wee bit. We bd'd last night and he seemed almost reluctant to "finish" if you know what I mean. But he assures me he does wants this, I've told him I won't pressure him if its a bit too soon for him. That's why I'm going all out trying to keep it spicey so he doesn't think too much about the scarey stuff. And I too try to keep my obsessiveness slightly hidden from him as I don't think men completely understand what it feels like for a woman when your biological clock has started to tick- I don't think the feel that same burning need as us. Ooh you're about the same stage in your cycle as me.. What day do u normally o? Xxx


----------



## mackjess

gnomette said:


> tbh i am not sure that my husband is all that into it he's been a little clumsy he fell on me an head butted me in the face an smashed my classes into my eyebrow an thats not the half of it!! i am starting to worry i am putting too much pressure on him even though i try an keep all my crazyness on line rather than being crazy with him x
> 
> hows everyone getting on?

My husband said (half joking I think) that if we were trying not to tell him because he would be so nervous. I think I might actually not tell him, until after the first of the year (or if I get a BFP before then) that we are trying again. While it affects women more because we carried, felt our body change, and had the bond, I think we handle the emotional part better than men. With help of this awesome site of course.

So, I think I'll not mention it until after the holidays because I know if nothing happens in the next 3 months I will need to lean on him. Until then keeping the trying to myself so he won't be nervous about it.


----------



## gnomette

i don't have trouble with him "finishing" but i do remember after our ectopic that my (now) hubby was petrified an it took a wile for him to get back in to the swing of things xx but its just the me "finishing" that seems to be a problem (its never been a problem before) yesterday dd was poorly so we still dtd but he was sooo nervous an won't talk bout it an he normally would do but cause he was so nervous he was really clumsy but not as bad as head butting me in the face but not far off honestly as soon as i mention it he changes the subject or just ignores me (it is possible that he doesn't always hear me as he has micro chips in his ears that need looking at just seems odd that its when i ask bout this) maybe i have been a bit ott but hes the one that suggested the angus cactus an hes the one that suggested the pregnacare an even the ttc we have had a few money problems but they will be sorted in a few months thats why we decided to start ttc so that it would all be sorted by the time we had another lo? i don't understand x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I am on CD14, and I had EWCM this morning, so I think I will either be Oing today or tomorrow. We weren't able to BD last night because DH got home around midnight last night and we were both tired, but on Sunday we :sex: twice! So tonight we will have to BD again!

On a side note I had a really weird thought last night...isn't it kind of weird thinking about :spermy: swimming around in your uterus and Fallopian tubes waiting for an egg to "attack"! Lol! :haha:


----------



## Dollybird

Haha yeh it's weird when u think of it like that!! Lol. But then again don't you think the whole prgnancy thing is amazing in general.. When I think that women can grow a human in their belly.. I mean really think about it.. It's mind boggling! Xxx


----------



## jabish

cycle day 5 for me and still bleeding pretty heavily...on 3rd day of clomid and can't wait to ovulate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Well at least I'm not the only one on CD5!! Yay! 
OH was terrified after my ectopic too. It took me these past 10 months to convince him to try. I'm still not sure I've got him 100% on board... But I'm determined! I agree with you Dolly, I feel like my time is ticking away now and he doesn't understand that!

Hope u catch that eggy blessed!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Dollybird said:


> Haha yeh it's weird when u think of it like that!! Lol. But then again don't you think the whole prgnancy thing is amazing in general.. When I think that women can grow a human in their belly.. I mean really think about it.. It's mind boggling! Xxx

I know, it's so amazing! I don't know what made me think about that, it was just one of those drifting off to sleep thoughts! Lol! A few weeks ago DH asked me if I could feel the :spermy: swimming around inside. Lol! Could you imagine if you could feel all those little guys! :haha:


----------



## Womble12

Thanks for the baby aspirin tips. One question, I read you shouldn't take it in the tww as it thins blood so could thin your uterus lining making it harder for implantation, anyone know if that correct? So much conflicting advice on this kind of thing!

I use clear blue digital opks and find them really good & not confusion as they're digital. You can still look at the stick but it picks it up sometimes when the line isn't quite as dark as the control line. But I trust it. I also use clear blue monitor so tend to use that in morning, then once I get highs I use opks in afternoon as I don't wanna miss the surge. But last month both the monitor and opks got the surge & I got pregnant. This morning I got my first high on the monitor, cd17, which is like normal for me, so we'll be doing daily bd to try and catch the egg, so excited!!! 

On temping, since mc my temp has been all over the place, really confusing, & I find I wake up early worrying about taking my temp and not moving. Though last tho when I got pregnant I found it really helpful as it confirmed ovulation for me. Think it needs to settle after mc, but it is useful, but agree stressful too.

Come on bfp's!!!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw ladies you are all so lovely. It's so nice Being able to talk to people with the same crazy thoughts, mad worries, and problems. It easy to feel alone at times when eveyone around seems to be falling preg effortlessly, and who don't seem to understand how it feels to lose a baby or have an ectopic, no matter how hard they try to say supportive things. It's nice just to feel like I'm not insane! Haha

Cd10 today. My bbs are hurting so much this month they've been hurting since af :wacko: so I've been reading up on oestrogen dominance (I have pcos) and this that I maybe have this. It is also linked closet to ectopics. Gonna go to doc and question his about it if I don't fall preg this month. 
Still got today's opk to Do..how u ladies getting on? Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Argh my iPhones autocorrect went mad on that last one- hope yous understand its changes!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Im 8dpo and bfn this morning, Ive got tender boobs...Im not sure this has been our month though. Me and dh are hoping to try smep in November! Anyone else using that plan or plan to use it? xx


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies.

Womble, My DR actually said I would be taking the aspirin for my first trimester. I never read you should not take it during the TWW, where did you read that??

Dolly Im CD10 too. I think your sore bbs may indicate your hormones are nice and high for a BFP!!! 

Pray thats too funny about feeling the sperm swimming. You should have asked DH if he could feel them swimming around in his balls...LOL 

Jabish, has your flow lighted up yet?


----------



## mackjess

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Pray thats too funny about feeling the sperm swimming. You should have asked DH if he could feel them swimming around in his balls...LOL

OMG I shouldn't check this site at work, I really cracked up at that. LOL.

I've read that Advil can thin the blood and make implantation harder? Maybe that's what Womble heard? I have fall allergies really bad and was living on Advil the few months and month that I ended up preggers and it did not stick. I have cut back on Advil now since we are officially trying. I have just taken it a few times at a half of the dose I usually take the past month and won't now that I'm about to O and 2WW.

I know that low dose Aspirin thickens the lining and makes implantation easier. I guess I will find out if thats true in November if I don't get a BFP. I just started taking it last month so I'd think that my flow would be a bit heavier? Its actually always been VERY light and that has concerned me in the past. How much lining could I have if I only have moderate flow for 2 days and spotting for 2 days? Barely enough to use more than liners. I never thought I'd be happy about a heavier AF, but if I'm not BFP next month I hope it is heavier. I lost mine very early, and possible chemical, which could have been an implantation problem.

Did some BD'ing last night! Just now in my 'fertile' window today and the lines are still faint on my OPK sticks. Come on surge!! Looks like more BD'ing for us tomorrow and Saturday. :happydance:


----------



## Dollybird

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Womble, My DR actually said I would be taking the aspirin for my first trimester. I never read you should not take it during the TWW, where did you read that??
> 
> Dolly Im CD10 too. I think your sore bbs may indicate your hormones are nice and high for a BFP!!!
> 
> Pray thats too funny about feeling the sperm swimming. You should have asked DH if he could feel them swimming around in his balls...LOL
> 
> Jabish, has your flow lighted up yet?

I hope you're right!! Dearie me my tww is gonna be hell.. Not even past O yet and I'm already analyZing things!! I need to CHILL out but it's much easier said that done! Lol xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Wombie: I've also never heard of baby aspirin thinning the lining. It's supposed to increase the blood flow to your uterus, and also prevent blood clotting that could block the babies blood supply. I can't remember how long in to my pregnancy with my son I took it, but it was probably until my second trimester or something like that.

Krystina: that would have been a great reply!


----------



## mackjess

Are you on CD11 now Dolly? I am too. Haven't hit my surge yet on the OPK and already super antsy!!


----------



## Dollybird

Cd10... Should be fertile round about Friday. Just as well cause I'm nightshift tonight, thurs and Friday, so no bd'ing for me :-( but hubby and I both off work after Friday for a whole week ( happy coincidence that it coincides with my ovulation) and we might be going away for a couple of days so lots of time to bd!! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

I usually o between cd14 and cd20.. Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Well good luck and lost of baby dust to you! We will be having the 2WW around the same time. This will be the first time during the 2WW that I won't be thinking 'holy crap I hope I didn't get knocked up!' LOL. Wonder how I'm going to stand it when it's the other way around!


----------



## Burt

Well cd13 for me and i really think i ov'd early this month. I had ewcm from CD5 and now its getting thicker (TMI) like it does after ov. So thats a new one for me :shrug:

I maybe should have used opk's this month but im trying to put that off for another couple of months.

Aw well at least i can test a bit earlier haha!! 

Good luck to you ladies still waiting on your +opk :thumbup:

Pray, i sometimes think about that too :haha:


----------



## Womble12

Thanks for the replies on the aspirin. Not sure where I read, but was a forum somewhere. So should I start taking it now, am due to ovulate around fri/sat (same as dollybird!!). I'm willing to try anything to make the baby stick this time around! Sorry to ask again, but how much should you take a day?

Is Advil an antihistamine? My gp said don't take them when pregnant too.

By the way, my kindle is suffering as I keep checking this forum to & from work on the bus rather then reading my kindle!! The forum is far more interesting tho, ha ha!! Apologies for typos, am on small iPhone screen! Don't know about you guys, but I'm so hopeful this month  xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Womble12 said:


> Thanks for the replies on the aspirin. Not sure where I read, but was a forum somewhere. So should I start taking it now, am due to ovulate around fri/sat (same as dollybird!!). I'm willing to try anything to make the baby stick this time around! Sorry to ask again, but how much should you take a day?
> xx

Only take 1 baby aspirin (low dose) a day,I think they are 81mg.


----------



## Womble12

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Womble12 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies on the aspirin. Not sure where I read, but was a forum somewhere. So should I start taking it now, am due to ovulate around fri/sat (same as dollybird!!). I'm willing to try anything to make the baby stick this time around! Sorry to ask again, but how much should you take a day?
> xx
> 
> Only take 1 baby aspirin (low dose) a day,I think they are 81mg.Click to expand...

Thank you :thumbup: x


----------



## Dollybird

Womble I'm hopeful too!! Just have a good feeling about this month.. Hope I'm right!!! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Womble12 said:


> Is Advil an antihistamine? My gp said don't take them when pregnant too.

Advil is headache/pain med, I think its an NSAID. I had tons of sinus pain and pressure due to allergies that decongestant and antihistamine was not keeping up with. And yea, I've ready not to take advil at all when its around the conception time, or during the 1st trimester. I think you can take it the 2nd if you really need it and the doc says its OK. 

Another thing I didn't know until I found this site is that one of the symptoms of preg the early weeks can be sinus pressure because of all the extra bloodflow causing the mucus membranes to be a bit larger and making you feel more congested. So I was taking extra Advil and the pain/pressure headaches could have been due to the fact I was 2-3 weeks pregnant! =( Good info to know, and just another reason to love these threads!!


----------



## BlessedWomb

Hi ladies... haven't been on this thread in a while. I am currently 2 days late on AF feeling hopeful. But, where is everyone in their cycle?

I am really interested in taking baby asprin this time around. Has anyone used it before?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I am on CD15, and waiting to O! I normally O on CD14-16. My temp this morning was still down, but I had EWCM yesterday! I am hopeful for this month too! I so want to see that :bfp:!


----------



## mackjess

BlessedWomb said:


> Hi ladies... haven't been on this thread in a while. I am currently 2 days late on AF feeling hopeful. But, where is everyone in their cycle?


Eek! 2 days? have you tested? I am sooo hopeful this is the BFP month for everyone!!


----------



## meggiemay93

May I join? I miscarried in January at 14 weeks and 5 days. I am on CD14 and am waiting to O. My cycles are unpredictable so not sure when that will be, but I can usually feel it.


----------



## Womble12

Mackjess, totally agree with you on the sinus thing, I was properly bunged up when I found out I was also 2-3 weeks pregnant. It's a good tip.

Blessedwomb I'm on cd17 ish, I say ish as counting day 1 of mc as cd1. 

Welcome meggiemay, sorry for your loss, but fingers crossed for you now. Do you use opk's or anything?

This is such a weird thing to say, but my DH just got home from work, and as I am on high on CBFM, am off to :sex:!! We are so funny on this forum telling each other stuff like that, but I think it's great!!! Sorry if it's tmi!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Womble12 said:


> Mackjess, totally agree with you on the sinus thing, I was properly bunged up when I found out I was also 2-3 weeks pregnant. It's a good tip.
> 
> Blessedwomb I'm on cd17 ish, I say ish as counting day 1 of mc as cd1.
> 
> Welcome meggiemay, sorry for your loss, but fingers crossed for you now. Do you use opk's or anything?
> 
> This is such a weird thing to say, but my DH just got home from work, and as I am on high on CBFM, am off to :sex:!! We are so funny on this forum telling each other stuff like that, but I think it's great!!! Sorry if it's tmi!!

I don't think there is any TMI on this forum! Lol! :haha:


----------



## meggiemay93

Womble12 No i don't use any opk's or anything else


----------



## BlessedWomb

Pray2beblessed: You better get to BD'ing very soon (like today).

Mackjess: What cycle day are you? I have tested and they were all BFN's but I didn't get my positives last time until I was a week late. Also this is only my first cycle o they could be trying to regulate. I am feeling that this is a lucky thread though!!!!!!!!!!

MeggieMay: I am so sorry about your loss... But you should get to babydancing now. Look up the smep plan. It's a great tool to use. Or use OPK's. 


Womble: Well get to it girly! lol. Make that baby.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

BlessedWomb, don't worry I have been! Lol! Lets see Friday, twice on Sunday, and last night! Lol! Saturday and Monday DH didn't get home till after midnight and was exhausted from work, so I let him off the hook...lol! I'm sure we'll :sex: tonight too!


----------



## BlessedWomb

Lucky man... lol. When I look at the app on my phone and see all the times I put that we BD'D I get exhausted. lol... no I enjoy it. Making a baby is fun. The 2ww is not.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I agree!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

It's crazy I've had fertile CM for 6 days! Watery from CD10-13, and EW from CD14-15! I guess the Evening primrose oil has really been helping this month!


----------



## BlessedWomb

I wish... I wasn't really paying attention because it seems all mixed together with hubby's so I get confused. Is evening primrose used for CM? Where did you get it?


----------



## mackjess

BlessedWomb said:


> Mackjess: What cycle day are you? I have tested and they were all BFN's but I didn't get my positives last time until I was a week late. Also this is only my first cycle o they could be trying to regulate. I am feeling that this is a lucky thread though!!!!!!!!!!

I'm CD11, so using my opks and waiting for that surge! We BD'd already last night bc last time I was prego, we were trying not to so it means his :spermy: lasted 4-5 days! 

I think this is a lucky thread too!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

BlessedWomb said:


> I wish... I wasn't really paying attention because it seems all mixed together with hubby's so I get confused. Is evening primrose used for CM? Where did you get it?

Ya, it's supposed to help better CM. I got it at Walgreens in the vitamin section. If you take it, only take it between AF and O. You don't want to take it after O because I guess it can cause contractions!


----------



## BlessedWomb

@mack well good luck girlie... let me know when you get that positive opk. How long are your cycles normally? 

@ pray2 I have heard of it but I haven't had any problems with CM should I take it anyway, just to increase my chances?


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!

Blessed I wouldn't take the evening primrose if you don't have issues with CM. 

Mackjess, that's great that DHs sperm last for that long!! I forget did you already say what day you usually O?

Pray, yall really got it in huh...hope you caught that eggy...

I saw yall were talking about SMEP the details are below if anyone is intrested. They say its a 40% success rate if DH has good quality sperm.

"Try" every other night starting Day 8
Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks
Begin ovulation testing on Day 10
When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row
Skip one night, then do one last "try"
Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun
If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun.
Statistics coming in from women who write me show that about 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on the first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan. This assumes, of course, that you waited for a normal cycle to begin after your loss, and did not begin trying before having a period after a miscarriage. Many women do not ovulate in that first cycle


----------



## BlessedWomb

Hi Krystina: How are you? Well if you say I shouldn't take primrose then I won't.

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## jabish

Cycle day 6...tomorrow i will take my last 150mg of clomid and will be testing soon after that for ovulation...i'm gonna use preseed again this month cause i don't get cm usually at all...does anyone know if having a miscarriage can cause shorter periods afterwards?


----------



## mackjess

krystinab said:


> Mackjess, that's great that DHs sperm last for that long!! I forget did you already say what day you usually O?


I just started tracking my ov date. It should be 14 or 15. You can set a calendar to my 28 day cycle so once I know this month what that ov date is it shouldn't change. It was day 15 last month but that's with counting my mc as day 1


Ooooorrrrr, better idea, I and everyone else on here just gets a bfp this month and we won't start worrying about what day we ov for almost a year!!!! =)


----------



## Dollybird

Well jabish it can certainly mess cycles up! Shorter or longer I've heard of both happening to ladies post miscarriage. 
Just got loads of ewcm.. Early for me I shouldnt be fertile yet according to fertility friend!! On nightshifts so will have to wake up early tomorrow afternoon before my next shift and try and fit in some bd'ing!


----------



## jabish

Was just wondering because i usually am a 7 dayer and now just 5....I can live with that but probably wont stay that way...


----------



## Babyme5

Me!! I just had a m/c Oct. 2nd and had my first +OPK last week! Only got to BD the day before, day of, and day after bc it caught me off guard that I ovulated that fast! I'm about 4-5 DPO I think. The 2ww is killing me, and I have all of the same symptoms as when I first became pregnant in Sept! 

I'm 31, was on the pill for 10 years, got pregnant our first try and was shocked. Sadly, lost it before it was ever confirmed on US. Super excited to try again and willing to talk to anyone who is looking for ttc tips & to compare stories! Really hoping November is our month!

Baby dust to all :)


----------



## Babyme5

jabish said:


> Cycle day 6...tomorrow i will take my last 150mg of clomid and will be testing soon after that for ovulation...i'm gonna use preseed again this month cause i don't get cm usually at all...does anyone know if having a miscarriage can cause shorter periods afterwards?

Hey :) I just had a m/c Oct. 2nd and only bled for 2 days. I haven't gotten a period since then (hoping I got pregnant, in my 2ww now). I have done a ton of researching and haven't really found a definite answer for periods after. I think its different for everyone :/ I wish this stuff had more cut and dry answers!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Mackjess, I like that idea! :thumbup:


----------



## jabish

Thanx for the replies ladies....I never ovulated before my pd came..I was hoping i would and get preg before i got another period also but i tested 2x a day and still nothing...I am very hopeful for this month...I will start using opk soon but usually dont o till cd21 or so...well I will say a prayer for you babyme5 that you have that baby in thier all ready!!!...good luck to all!!!!


----------



## mackjess

Well crap on a cracker. I got up and did my usual OPK routine this morning. Pee in a cup first thing, let it sit while i'm showering and blowdrying so it gets to room temp, dip the stick in, slap on my makeup real fast then look at the stick before I leave.

I FORGOT TO LOOK AT THE STICK BEFORE I LEFT!!!!

argh! I think my surge is coming. I will still do one after work because last month I got the darkest positive line in the afternoon. BUT I CAN'T BELIEVE I FORGOT TO LOOK. lol. Of course it will still be there when I get home, but I think the line can get darker after it sits for awhile. I did notice a line showing up already after a minute or so after I go done throwing out the cup, etc, so that is faster than it was showing up yesterday. I just like to wait till the 5 min mark to look at it and got distracted. I was putting on dress slacks and trying to look fancy for work today instead of my normal jeans. That's what I get for trying to look like a professional. LOL.


----------



## krystinab

mackjess, damn damn damn...I hate those busy mornings. I've done that before but with the digis your results pops back up when you remove the stick. I say test again this afternoon. Unless DH can send you a pick :)

Babyme5, sorry about the mc...hopefully you will be able to get pregnant just as quickly as you did the first time!

jabish, I think after a m/c it takes a while for your periods to normalize. The change in your period vary from woman to woman...

Blessedwomb, are you using OPKs? When do you usually O? 

AMF, I am CD11. got a neg OPK this morning. I usually don't get + unitl CD14 or CD13...I haven't been BDing like I want to. My workout have been kicking my ass and last night the thought of my legs in the air made me cringe...LOL I am planning to get some action tonight and then jump back on my SMEP.


----------



## Dollybird

Aw mackjess nightmare! Hopefully u still catch the surge when u get home. 
Afm my cm is watery to ewcm (tmi yes I know!) and I'm having o cramps (usually get them a couple of days before o) which would suggest I'm about to have a shorter cycle, and more importantly that I'm fertile.. But still no positive opk?? It's my first proper cycle using them, dabbled with then before but never really read into them, and I'm so worried I get it wrong and miss my surge. And now I'm worrying that by thinking about getting preg so much I will delay my own ovulation?!! But then it's not like I'm stressed about it, just excited about getting preg. Argh!! I wish I could take a break from my own mind at times! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Krystin I think I'm gonna have a go at the smep.. Sounds good and certainly can't hurt! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Dollybird said:


> Krystin I think I'm gonna have a go at the smep.. Sounds good and certainly can't hurt! Xxx

I think I'm going to try SMEP too. Thanks for all the info Krystin!

I missed day BDin on day 8, but I didn't even have a faint line on my OPK yet. I started testing early this cycle since it's been only one AF since MC, I wanted to make sure it wasn't messed up and miss it. I did BD on day 10 when I started getting the faint lines. So I think I can jump on the SMEP now and not miss it. The line was darker yesterday, on day 11, so if I BD again today that's the every other day like in the beginning of the SMEP. Hope it works for us!


----------



## jabish

Since I am a lil irregular after the miscarriage im gonna start using opk tomorrow so i dont miss my surge even though i o a week later than most women...


----------



## meggiemay93

Smep sounds like a good idea, but I think I'll have to try it next month. I felt O pains yesterday afternoon so we BDed last night. Then DH informed we will have to wait a few days because during the last 4 days it was BD, wait, BD, BD. TMI I know sorry


----------



## Womble12

Am about to jump on a plane, off to brother in laws wedding, so had quick read of our 'lucky' thread today! Back on Monday, get bd'ing everyone, & hope to see a bfp from someone by time I'm back!! 

Babyme5 you never know, can't believe you ovulated that quick, lucky you were testing with opks already, fingers crossed!

Mackjess, bad luck on forgetting to look! After mc I kept forgetting to poss at all, would get up, go loo, & then be like damn it, ha ha!! Maybe do another one tonight?

Ok, gotta run, good luck everyone xxx


----------



## mackjess

krystinab said:


> mackjess, damn damn damn...I hate those busy mornings. I've done that before but with the digis your results pops back up when you remove the stick. I say test again this afternoon. Unless DH can send you a pick :)
> .

The DH told me half-joking after the MC not to tell him if we were trying again because he would be too nervous. He felt like it was his fault I was so sad since he is the one that knocked me up. So he doesn't know I am POAS for OPKs. I figured if I didn't get a BFP by January I'd bring him in the loop for support. I think it stresses guys out more than us. Men aren't always as good as dealing with the emotional part.


----------



## krystinab

Mackjess, Amen to that! It took DH a full year of trying after the mmc to go to an RE with me.

Womble, have fun!

Meggie, it only takes once to catch that egg! 

Jabish, OPKs are the best what type are you using? 

Dolly, I usually get EWCM, cramps, and fertile cervix a few days before my +opk....I think you are right on track to see a + soon.

AFM, bored as hell ready to go home...feeling crampy and have had a continuous headache...I can tell I am about to O soon, just praying its from my left ovary!


----------



## mackjess

OK, I'm new to ttc so I haven't paid attention before to look for OV symptoms. I expect to OV tomorrow or Saturday. Has anybody else been EXTREMELY tired before? I have been getting to sleep plenty early and not having any problems actually falling asleep. I usually only have 1 small cup of coffee (like my normal sized mug only filled halfway) in the morning and 1 diet coke at lunch. I don't ever drink more than that because I don't want it to be hard to quit caffeine if I get BFP, but for some reason the last 2 days I've had 2 full size cups of coffee in the morning and 2 diet cokes! And I'm still about to fall on my face asleep. I know getting prego makes you tired, but does anyone else get that way right before they OV?

I've been eating lean the last 2 months, veggies and lean protein. So I can't figure out why I'm so tired now. Like I could go take a nap for 2 hours. What is up with that.


----------



## BlessedWomb

Ladies it looks as though AF has got me this month. I knew she probably would. I started BD'ing to late this cycle. 

Jabish: Having a miscarriage can cause irregular cycles in general. But, everybody is different.

Babyme: I hope you get your BFP this month as well.


----------



## BlessedWomb

Mack: that really is so frustrating.... Well at least you can test once you get home. 

Krys: I am looking forward to Smep as well... I have to get me some sticks soon. I haven't used OPK'S yet. But, I am so desperate now. 

Dolly: This whole process is so frustrating sometimes. UGGGHHH!!!


----------



## meggiemay93

BlessedWomb said:


> Ladies it looks as though AF has got me this month. I knew she probably would. I started BD'ing to late this cycle.
> 
> Jabish: Having a miscarriage can cause irregular cycles in general. But, everybody is different.
> 
> Babyme: I hope you get your BFP this month as well.


So sorry Blessed Womb! Hang in there!


----------



## krystinab

Blessed, sorry AF got you! I suggest you get the clear blue easy digitals. They're expensive like $36/ 20 sticks BUT they are reliable. I am usually able to get through 3 cycles/ pack. 

Mack I am always tired during O and AF. Hell, I nap everyday.


----------



## gnomette

hi all sounds like a really eventful couple of days sorry i have not been around its taken me ages to catch up with everyone 
sorry af got you this month xx 
mackjess ha ha ha its something that i have done a few times lol its the most frustrating thing ever xx
womble have a great time xx 
kristinab fingers crossed ov will be along soon xx
dolly get bumping uglies girly xx
babyme5 good luck love xx

well i am on cd12 so i have normally have a pos opk by this point but nothing not even a darker line but i don't know if i am just not doing it at the right times as i have been working nights so there is a chance i have missed it!? good job we bd 2 days just before i went to work or its not happened yet an i just need to keep at it an keep testing i dunno my head hurt i came off nights this morning an i am shattered xx


----------



## mackjess

SO- if you use an OPK stick in the morning and forget to look at it, then by the time you get home the positive line is dark but the control line completely disappears. I'm such a dork!! :haha:

Now I don't know what to think. I used an OPK stick when I got home from work and it has no line, not even a faint one. I had expected them to get darker and get a positive tomorrow or Saturday. I used OPKs for the first time ever for my cycle last month and had the darker lines in the afternoon. Of course, I had a m/c a few weeks before I used the OPK so I hope I am still going to OV this month and maybe my surge time (am/pm) is off as my body gets over the m/c. I really think it was still too early for me to have a positive line this morning since the egg is still 3 days away, so I'm worried now. 

Still BD-ing tonight and thru the weekend in case I did have a surge this morning. I really hope I do end up with a positive OPK this cycle though for some reassurance. If I don't get a positive I won't know if I missed it today, or if I never O'd. So nervous!!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw blessed sorry af got you! Hope this cycle is luckier for you. 
Mackjess I know how u feel.. I've never really used opks before but really hoping I get a positive for that reassurance also. My cm has been fertile past couple of days and I'm terrified I miss my surge.. My nightshifts are interfering with bd'ing isn't it typical I'm fertile whilst I'm on nights.. And hubby at work all day so not been able to fit in any bd :-( hoping that O holds off till weekend! 
Gnomette.. Aw nightshift is rubbish.. I feel your pain! Lol. Looks like you and I are in the same boat this month with work interfering with our baby making! Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Ok ladies, I am cd13 and had a full af for 7 days now for the last 5 it's been just annoying you have to wear a panty liner brownish dishcharge. I want to start my OPK's but feel like it's a waaste because of this. I don't feel like I ovualted yet and really don't know what my cycles are.... PLEASE HELP!!! I want the BFP for november!! :)


----------



## mackjess

Blessed, sorry to hear about af, it sounded like you were in the clear. It's just practice for a turkey BFP.


Mtl, is this your first cycle after a m/c?


----------



## mackjess

gnomette said:


> well i am on cd12 so i have normally have a pos opk by this point but nothing not even a darker line but i don't know if i am just not doing it at the right times as i have been working nights so there is a chance i have missed it!? good job we bd 2 days just before i went to work or its not happened yet an i just need to keep at it an keep testing i dunno my head hurt i came off nights this morning an i am shattered xx

I expected a positive or close to it this morning. But I still bd'd in case I just missed the surge on the test. Glad you got yours in too and hope you catch the egg!


----------



## gnomette

dolly i don't normally do 2 nights in a row an i feel exhausted next week only doing one night as ds is on half term lol yeh my app says o is due to day managed to get a bd in the early hours of this morning as my dd has a horrid cold an keeps coughing an waking her self up gonna do opk in a bit see what happens it sucks working nights when hubby is working days specially when ttc 

mackjess yeh i will stick at it not holding out too much hope for this month though nothing seems to be strait forward this week/month/year lol

mtln i would check with the opks anyway but if the brown stuff doesn't stop by monday go an see the dr an see what they say x unless your in any pain or its a bit smelly then try an ring someone for an appointment this afternoon x but i shouldn't imagine its anything too much to worry about brown means old blood x

much love an :dust:


----------



## carebear1981

Sorry af got you blessed. You still have time for a late November bfp tho! FX for you!

OH and I haven't BD'd yet this cycle. No time at all but I'm only at CD7 or CD8, oh I lost track without my ticker. I took it off cuz my chemical threw me off my schedule! I really hope I do o this month despite the early mc. I've never used opk and I'm not sure I want to. I just want to relax, have fun with OH ;) and let come what may. Though I do make sure we BD a lot the week I know I'm fertile.


----------



## babydoodle

What an informative thread! I read what was written about the benefits of baby aspirin and just wondering if you have to continue to take it the entire pregnancy or just while ttc...i am still recovering from a d & c after a mmc at 12 weeks...we are interested in trying in a couple of months and i could use the advice!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

hi baby doodle, my consultant recommends till 20weeks but I know a lot of ladies take it until 34/36 x


----------



## jabish

MTLN I would start using opk's to check for ovulation..u can still ovulate even if you are having discharge...GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## krystinab

Doodle, my OB recommened 12 weeks. I really think its based on you. You should ask your DR.

Carebear, you should def start using OPKs.

MTLN, Jabish is right you could still O and spot at the same time. You should start testing.

AFM, I am in the same boat as gomeet & mackjess...CD12 and no + yet. But I dont usually get them til CD14 or so...I think as long as we are BDing every other day there is a chance!


----------



## mackjess

Totally bummed. My opk stick had a very faint line so it looks like it is getting lighter and I never got close to a positive. Last month it got gradually darker until the positive day.

In the spirit of tmi, my cervix feels exactly the same as it did right after AF was over. I don't think I'm going to O this cycle. I'm going to keep up with the opk and bd thru the weekend. 

I have a follow up with my obgyn on 11/2 so I can talk to her soon. Pretty scared and praying nothing new is going on with me.


----------



## babydoodle

Wow..good info you guys are awesome...talking about this and getting little pieces sof advice from others who have gone through or are going through this really helps!


----------



## jabish

I didn't ovulate after my miscarriage as far as i know..i did test 2x a day with opk...and nothing....and AF did show up but 3 days later than normal...so I am expecting to O on cycle day 21 since I have a 35 day cycle and a 14 day LP...but I thnk I will start using opk on cycle day 10 because after a miscarriage my cycles could be different don't you think....sorry if i have asked this before ..i am a part of many ttc after miscarriage sites even though this is the one I keep comming back to the most :)....


----------



## Babybeanjan27

I am trying for November too! I had my miscarriage in January. I think it is time that me and DH try again! I am very excited, and I have high hopes that it will be soon that we conceive. I hope for the best for all of you!! *hugs*


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm on CD17 today and my temp went up slightly this morning, so over the next couple of days I expect to see an O line on my chart. I usually O between CD14-16. I've had fertile CM for the last 7 days (I know, crazy right!), W from CD10-13, EW14-15, and back to W CD16. DH and I have been :sex: like crazy! We are going to my grandmas tonight thru Sunday, so we won't be able to this weekend!


----------



## Dollybird

Jabish I think so. Like you my first cycle I don't think I ovulated although I wasn't doing opks so can't know for certain. But I'm pretty sure, and af was about a week late and very very heavy which my periods where like when I was having annovulatory cycles after coming off pill. My second cycle was normal pretty much though, but this cycle I'm sure is gonna be a wee shorty, as fertile signs already. So I think it does mess things up a lot. Xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies, can i join in. first cycle trying and feel like i ve just missed my shot. I got a postiive opk yesterday and Oh had a bit of trouble ....so we will try again tongiht..but i feel like the boat has already passed...im a little discouraged. 

How u ladies feeling? and where are you all abouts in your cycles?


----------



## jabish

sallyhanson I got pregnant last month after years of trying...i took opk before bed and forgot to look at it..the next morning while going off to work i saw it was positive from the night before and had to go to work worrying because we should have started trying....but when i came home i took some pre-seed and waited on the hubby to get home..we tried just that 1 day and i got preg...it did end in miscarriage but they say it was from chromosonal defect...So please don't think you have missed your window!!!!Good luck!!! and keep us posted


----------



## mackjess

sallyhansen76 said:


> Hey ladies, can i join in. first cycle trying and feel like i ve just missed my shot. I got a postiive opk yesterday and Oh had a bit of trouble ....so we will try again tongiht..but i feel like the boat has already passed...im a little discouraged.
> 
> How u ladies feeling? and where are you all abouts in your cycles?

I'm feeling a bit rotten because I didn't get my OPK+ yet and worried I missed it or didn't O. That is great that you got yours. And the surge that makes you get an OPK+ occurs 24-48 hours before you actually ovulate. There is still time to catch it so get to it! :happydance::sex:


----------



## jabish

My family had my hopes up that I would be one of those women that get preg the week after a miscarriage..lol...I believed it too and obsessed over it...Wish they were right...here I am 6 weeks and 2 days later and waiting to ovulate yet....but I have a great feeling about this cycle so here we go


----------



## jabish

mackjess said:


> sallyhansen76 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, can i join in. first cycle trying and feel like i ve just missed my shot. I got a postiive opk yesterday and Oh had a bit of trouble ....so we will try again tongiht..but i feel like the boat has already passed...im a little discouraged.
> 
> How u ladies feeling? and where are you all abouts in your cycles?
> 
> I'm feeling a bit rotten because I didn't get my OPK+ yet and worried I missed it or didn't O. That is great that you got yours. And the surge that makes you get an OPK+ occurs 24-48 hours before you actually ovulate. There is still time to catch it so get to it! :happydance::sex:Click to expand...



hey there...was wondering what cycle day your on?..and have you o'ed since your miscarriage that you know of? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## mackjess

jabish said:


> hey there...was wondering what cycle day your on?..and have you o'ed since your miscarriage that you know of? if you don't mind me asking

I am on CD13, usually O on CD14 so I should have had the + by now. Still going to keep testing for the next 5 days I think before I give up.

Last month, counting the m/c as CD1, I O'd on CD15. So maybe I'm a 15 dayer now? Who knows with our crazy bodies!

I wish I could start NTNP like we had planned for October. But since the m/c I know way too much about my body now. There is no way I could not know if I did O, and when, and think about if I BD'd around then. I don't think I can go back to NTNP now.


----------



## IvyLane

Hi eveyone...new here but ttc after chemical last month. I have no idea if I ovulated yet since my opk's have been wierd to say the least. Normally I have fade in and out pattern but this past month they kept going back and forth for a few weeks.(also had a cold which I noticed in past seems to put ovulation on hold for a bit).....then I ran out of my trusted brand and got some from target and they have all been positives(darker than control) for a week now but two neg hpts yesterday and today ( got to hoping opk was picking up pregnancy)...also cm has been crazy too...so no idea what's going on....I think this brand must be more sensitive and is just detecting any lh and showing it as positive....anywho...very frustrated and getting more and more depressed everyday since I don't even know when to expect af. Stuck in limbo!!! So anyway...thanx for latting me vet..hope u all get ur bfp!


----------



## jabish

MACKJESS ya since i never o'ed the month between my m/c and period I am worried that I wont at all or like a lot of women tell me ..it could happen sooner than normal or later than normal because our hormones are out of whack now for a bit...I would keep testing until AF comes if I were you just to make sure...Good Luck


----------



## Dollybird

mackjess said:


> jabish said:
> 
> 
> hey there...was wondering what cycle day your on?..and have you o'ed since your miscarriage that you know of? if you don't mind me asking
> 
> I am on CD13, usually O on CD14 so I should have had the + by now. Still going to keep testing for the next 5 days I think before I give up.
> 
> Last month, counting the m/c as CD1, I O'd on CD15. So maybe I'm a 15 dayer now? Who knows with our crazy bodies!
> 
> I wish I could start NTNP like we had planned for October. But since the m/c I know way too much about my body now. There is no way I could not know if I did O, and when, and think about if I BD'd around then. I don't think I can go back to NTNP now.Click to expand...

I'm the same!! After the ectopic I had said that I wouldn't chart, wouldn't plan, wouldn't stress.. Just let it happen.. But it does t work that way does it?? I know my body so well and it's something I want so badly I just can't NOT stress :wacko: xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

hey there...was wondering what cycle day your on?..and have you o'ed since your miscarriage that you know of? if you don't mind me asking[/QUOTE]

Hey, actually its been a few months since the mc. And straight after the dnc oh asked me to go back on the mini pill. It was just to painful for him to risk it again, and he thought it would be impossible for me to survive if it happened again so he wanted to wait. This is first cycle off bcp but im told even on mini pill u still ovulate. So i think i may have since the mc! but no way to know for sure. :S


----------



## sallyhansen76

mackjess, i am with you on that. I spent 9 months ttc and spend numerous hours on here during. So when oh wanted to ntnp...im thinking its impossible...:S


----------



## mackjess

jabish said:


> MACKJESS ya since i never o'ed the month between my m/c and period I am worried that I wont at all or like a lot of women tell me ..it could happen sooner than normal or later than normal because our hormones are out of whack now for a bit...I would keep testing until AF comes if I were you just to make sure...Good Luck

I expected NOT to O last month and was surprised I did, I only tested because I wanted to wait at least one cycle to try. I think I would have been OK with not O right after the m/c. Not O'ing after I've had a normal cycle though is teeing me off! LOL. I wish there was some way to control our bodies!

Overall though, I believe this is a lucky thread. I've also learned the most from it, like some other people here. And if I don't O and get BFP this time I feel like my body will be more ready next time. Especially since I started the baby aspirin and learned about SMEP!


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh I like thinking of it as a lucky thread  xxx


----------



## gnomette

hi ivylane an sally an jabish xx 
i am determined that its gonna be a lucky thread it has to be how can there be so much info an not be xx 
hows everyone doing xx


----------



## jabish

LUCKY THREAD WOOOOHOOOO....this is gonna be it for us ladies....let's keep the positive energy flowing.!!!!!...I am excited for us!!!


----------



## mackjess

Ok today I've been very emotional. It's too early for me to be having any AF symptoms. Does anyone get this way before they ovulate? Maybe I'm still in the running.

Note-I was on the pill forever. Just quit it about a month before I got BFP then m/c, so I am very new to having or knowing what OV symptoms are! And not to be TMI, I usually have a bit if CM all the time. It's hard to tell if it's sticky or whatever. I have celiac's and a lot of food sensitivities and I think it affects my CM so that it never goes away unless I eat a lot of pro-biotics and really careful about my food sensitivities.


----------



## jabish

mackjess said:


> Ok today I've been very emotional. It's too early for me to be having any AF symptoms. Does anyone get this way before they ovulate? Maybe I'm still in the running.
> 
> Note-I was on the pill forever. Just quit it about a month before I got BFP then m/c, so I am very new to having or knowing what OV symptoms are! And not to be TMI, I usually have a bit if CM all the time. It's hard to tell if it's sticky or whatever. I have celiac's and a lot of food sensitivities and I think it affects my CM so that it never goes away unless I eat a lot of pro-biotics and really careful about my food sensitivities.

Sorry i can't realy help much with this cause i never get CM...i have to use pre seed lubricant...cause it's safe for sperm..but i get cramps and my boobs hurt when i am ovulating if that helps


----------



## mackjess

jabish said:


> Sorry i can't realy help much with this cause i never get CM...i have to use pre seed lubricant...cause it's safe for sperm..but i get cramps and my boobs hurt when i am ovulating if that helps

Yea I don't think I'm going to get much help from my cm either. Yesterday I was stupid tired even though I had lots of sleep. Today I've been emotional and sensitive and had a quick cry break. I'm not even like that from pms so I'm wondering if I'm ovulating and emotional.


----------



## carebear1981

Mackjess - I'm the same, i have a lot of food sensitivities and normally always have cm, except when i eat yogurt so i try to have some daily. I think it helps and then i kinda know when I'm ovulating cuz i get the cm even though i eat the yogurt


----------



## meggiemay93

Wow i was gone for 1 day and I come back to 3 pages I hadn't read! Let's definitely make this a lucky thread!


----------



## Dollybird

Well I'm sitting on my nightshift worrying myself silly that I've missed my chance this month :wacko: don't know for certain and no postive opk but I had ewcm wed and thurs but none Friday.. :-( what yous think?? Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm all for this being a lucky thread!

Dollybird- I'm not sure, I've never used OPK'S, but I have been having a crazy amount of CM this month!


----------



## gnomette

dolly what nights did you do (work not dtd) this week hunny? if you have managed to dtd at least once this week then i am sure your in with a chance an it may just be you missed your surge i am going on the just keep :sex: theory at the moment something has to stick at some point lol
cd14 according to my app 1 am 1dpo but no pos opk an no ewcm (i would say tmi but lets face it girls there is no such thing on this thread any more) had some minor cramping like i would when i ov an on my left side (my side that actually has a tube) but i went to the drs yesterday an she gave me a all round check up she said she thinks i may have thrush so she gave me the treatment so i don't know weather to take it or not cause i know its gonna mess things up down below so if i do take it an i have not got it then thats probably me out this month but if i do have it an i don't take it then thats me screwed anyway thing is she wasn't really sure an was just giving it to me as a precaution what would you all do?
hope everyone is still really posative xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Dollybird, just curious you said u are using opk. How many times a day are you testing.


----------



## Dollybird

Wed thurs Friday gnomette.. We bd'd on tues but my cm was definitely dry then so not fertile.. But then had the ewcm wed and thurs, and back to just sticky today tmi i know im sorry! Aw I'm so sad I just dunno what's going on with my body.. :-( I hope I've not my missed my chance xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Sally I'm testing twice a day now but tues and wed I only tested once in the afternoon. Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Dolly don't forget working night's does mess things around it may have delayed things but sounds like you have as much chance as any of us you bd tues get at it today an cross everthing bar your legs that you catch I will be doing the same for you I am not sure what's going on with me either I have normally ovd by now xx


----------



## mackjess

Dollybird said:


> Wed thurs Friday gnomette.. We bd'd on tues but my cm was definitely dry then so not fertile.. But then had the ewcm wed and thurs, and back to just sticky today tmi i know im sorry! Aw I'm so sad I just dunno what's going on with my body.. :-( I hope I've not my missed my chance xxx

I think sticky is still good. I'm still trying to figure out the CM still myself. They say when it's like egg whites its good, and egg whites are sticky? Get home and get busy girl!


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> Blessed, sorry to hear about af, it sounded like you were in the clear. It's just practice for a turkey BFP.
> 
> 
> Mtl, is this your first cycle after a m/c?

Yes it is my first cycle. and I started testing yest. 10/26 and I did again this am and had a smiley face.......BUT my hubby is gone till tomorrow so I am hoping it won't be to late. I read the clear blue digital OPK says after the smiley face I will ovulate in the next 24-36 hours.....Hope that is the case!!!!! Any thoughts?? I'm freaking out


----------



## Dollybird

Mtln it's horrible that feeling of maybe missing out this cycle cause of work etc isn't it?! I'm sure you'll be fine though.. Even after u ovulate the egg lasts 24-36 hours xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Gnomette I really hope you're right!! Maybe I was about to o but the nightshifts messed it up so I didn't quite o.. And maybe that means it still to come?! Fingers crossed! Mackjess I'm not a hundred percent sure although I found a website that was quite informative.. Pics and everything :wacko: (bit much I know but I was struggling to try and work out all the different categories of cm.. And I think that mines is the "not fertile" sticky kind :-( xxx


----------



## Dollybird

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/photo_galleries/what-cervical-mucus-looks-like/

Just incase any of you ladies where interested.. It's a bit TMI but informative lol.


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Mtln it's horrible that feeling of maybe missing out this cycle cause of work etc isn't it?! I'm sure you'll be fine though.. Even after u ovulate the egg lasts 24-36 hours xxx

Well considering that my hubby is hunting and I get the smiley face just after he left. I am using the clearblue digital opk and it said on the website that the smiley face was the LH surge and I should ovulate in the next 12-48hrs.....My hubby coming home tomorrow and I told him we had some businessto attend 2 as soon as he got home.....so i am very hopeful this is the situation and I am not o yet. I am CD16 today and I am just starting to learn all this new stuff as I have 7 and 4 yr old girls......I want a boy so but a healthy baby is most important..... How are u holding up????:hugs:


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/photo_galleries/what-cervical-mucus-looks-like/
> 
> Just incase any of you ladies where interested.. It's a bit TMI but informative lol.

Really informative!!!!!!!!!!! thanks again for the positive thoughts......I only have 1 thought now bding my head off for the next couple days!!!! :)


----------



## Dollybird

mtln777 said:


> Dollybird said:
> 
> 
> Mtln it's horrible that feeling of maybe missing out this cycle cause of work etc isn't it?! I'm sure you'll be fine though.. Even after u ovulate the egg lasts 24-36 hours xxx
> 
> Well considering that my hubby is hunting and I get the smiley face just after he left. I am using the clearblue digital opk and it said on the website that the smiley face was the LH surge and I should ovulate in the next 12-48hrs.....My hubby coming home tomorrow and I told him we had some businessto attend 2 as soon as he got home.....so i am very hopeful this is the situation and I am not o yet. I am CD16 today and I am just starting to learn all this new stuff as I have 7 and 4 yr old girls......I want a boy so but a healthy baby is most important..... How are u holding up????:hugs:Click to expand...

Still feeling sad but I guess I shouldn't totally count myself out yet as never had pos opk and I've been testing since cd8.. Usually don't o till at least cd14 so maybe I've not missed it yet... Drinking green tea like a madwoman in a crazy bid to bring back my ewcm (heard it works wonders) what a sadsack I am!! Gonna get on the bd all this weekend just incase I still have a chance. Have fun with your bd'ing! ;-) :dust: xxx


----------



## gnomette

dolly fingers crossed hunny xx last month i got a really dark line just before i went on nights then when it didn't get any darker an then i got a really proper darker than control the week after so i can only assume that my working nights messed it up an that i can't have ov'd twice in one month???? so don't give up sweety ok so i didn't fall but its all good signs it has to be??? either that or i am completely crazy xx


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh you're prob right chick.. I mean if I'd ovulated on Wednesday that would cut my cycle short by nearly a whole week.. Giving me a 23 day cycle!! Surely not possible for me.. My shortest cycle was 27 days. Right I'm gonna stop moping and just stay positive. Thanks ladies for listening to my whinging xxx


----------



## meggiemay93

That's the best way to be Dolly. It sounds like that would be the case to me.


----------



## mtln777

bazzb said:


> i have the app too mine is called period tracker! although its not always accurate!
> I used clear blue digital ovulation tests the last time I got pregnant so I will strat this as soon as I get my first AF. My MC was a month ago and I got a - HPT monday!
> 
> GL ladies!

Bazzb I just started using cblue digital opk's and I had a smiley face this am and a 0 yest. I can't bd till my hubby gets home tomorrow. Am I stil safe and in the running for november? I wasn't sure how long after the smiley face you had.....Would love advice!!! :)


----------



## mackjess

woot woot! Go mtln!

I never got the positive on my OPKs. I either missed it or it's coming up. I didn't test one morning, and 2 other nights I got woke up really early, so went to pee, then did the tests a few hours later when I got up so the hormones may not have been built up enough. So that's 3 mornings I missed or didn't really test correctly. We have still BD'd a lot though.

It's getting chilly here in KS, and I had no winter tops left in decent shape since I haven't bought new stuff in a few years. Last year seemed to be the year I only needed pants/jeans. I went on a little shopping spree. Just at Kohls with coupons and Kohls cash, so I didn't spend a ton but I still really stocked up on sweaters, dress shirts and cute casual weekend shirts. 

NOW, if that doesn't cause me to get a BFP this month so I grow out of all the cute new tops (last time I was prego my boobs immediately started getting bigger by the minute) then I don't know what will! LOL!!


----------



## meggiemay93

Whenever my DH sees me looking up fertility stuff or anything to do with pregnancy he calls me crazy. Does anybody else's DH do this?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> woot woot! Go mtln!
> 
> I never got the positive on my OPKs. I either missed it or it's coming up. I didn't test one morning, and 2 other nights I got woke up really early, so went to pee, then did the tests a few hours later when I got up so the hormones may not have been built up enough. So that's 3 mornings I missed or didn't really test correctly. We have still BD'd a lot though.
> 
> It's getting chilly here in KS, and I had no winter tops left in decent shape since I haven't bought new stuff in a few years. Last year seemed to be the year I only needed pants/jeans. I went on a little shopping spree. Just at Kohls with coupons and Kohls cash, so I didn't spend a ton but I still really stocked up on sweaters, dress shirts and cute casual weekend shirts.
> 
> NOW, if that doesn't cause me to get a BFP this month so I grow out of all the cute new tops (last time I was prego my boobs immediately started getting bigger by the minute) then I don't know what will! LOL!!

Hey mackjess, I live in KS too! I live in the KC area, how bout you?


----------



## mackjess

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Hey mackjess, I live in KS too! I live in the KC area, how bout you?

Wow, considering the number of people I see on here from UK and Canada, that is crazy!! 

I live in Overland Park, not far from Johnson County Community College.


----------



## mackjess

meggiemay93 said:


> Whenever my DH sees me looking up fertility stuff or anything to do with pregnancy he calls me crazy. Does anybody else's DH do this?

He never sees me on here, or he probably would think I'm crazy! He thinks I can relax about it, but I don't see how that is possible after a m/c.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Hey mackjess, I live in KS too! I live in the KC area, how bout you?
> 
> Wow, considering the number of people I see on here from UK and Canada, that is crazy!!
> 
> I live in Overland Park, not far from Johnson County Community College.Click to expand...

I know! I live in South Olathe.


----------



## mackjess

I don't know why, but gave me a warm fuzzy. Howdy neighbor!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> I don't know why, but gave me a warm fuzzy. Howdy neighbor!

Me too! :hugs:


----------



## meggiemay93

mackjess said:


> meggiemay93 said:
> 
> 
> Whenever my DH sees me looking up fertility stuff or anything to do with pregnancy he calls me crazy. Does anybody else's DH do this?
> 
> He never sees me on here, or he probably would think I'm crazy! He thinks I can relax about it, but I don't see how that is possible after a m/c.Click to expand...

Yeah they don't quite get it. Sometimes it bothers him that I still get upset about the mc.


----------



## mackjess

meggiemay93 said:


> Yeah they don't quite get it. Sometimes it bothers him that I still get upset about the mc.

It's this site that probably keeps me from driving him crazy! :wacko:


----------



## jabish

meggiemay93 said:


> Whenever my DH sees me looking up fertility stuff or anything to do with pregnancy he calls me crazy. Does anybody else's DH do this?

absolutely..it actually upsets me that he doesn't understand that i need to do this...he makes fun of me...but since the miscarriage I need to do this..it helps to have other people out there that have been through it and know what I am feeling....


----------



## Burt

Sorry ladies,i havent had a chance to get on here for a few days with work etc.

Anyway im on cd17 and af has arrived!!! Im totally thrown by this, but all i can hope is my body is still settling down after my early loss. Onwards an upwards, eh:thumbup:

I will keep checking in to see how everyone is getting on. Good luck :flower:


----------



## Dollybird

jabish said:


> meggiemay93 said:
> 
> 
> Whenever my DH sees me looking up fertility stuff or anything to do with pregnancy he calls me crazy. Does anybody else's DH do this?
> 
> absolutely..it actually upsets me that he doesn't understand that i need to do this...he makes fun of me...but since the miscarriage I need to do this..it helps to have other people out there that have been through it and know what I am feeling....Click to expand...

My DH is exactly the same!! Everytime I even try to discuss it e just changes the subject and tells me to chill "it'll happen when it happens" he says.. Argh!!!! I actually had a wee heart to heart with him about it the other night cause telling him that I can't "just relax" and explaining how I felt..think he finally gets it.. Almost.. Like I said earlier I just dot think men get that same burning need to have babies as we do xxx


----------



## gnomette

Dollybird said:


> jabish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meggiemay93 said:
> 
> 
> Whenever my DH sees me looking up fertility stuff or anything to do with pregnancy he calls me crazy. Does anybody else's DH do this?
> 
> absolutely..it actually upsets me that he doesn't understand that i need to do this...he makes fun of me...but since the miscarriage I need to do this..it helps to have other people out there that have been through it and know what I am feeling....Click to expand...
> 
> My DH is exactly the same!! Everytime I even try to discuss it e just changes the subject and tells me to chill "it'll happen when it happens" he says.. Argh!!!! I actually had a wee heart to heart with him about it the other night cause telling him that I can't "just relax" and explaining how I felt..think he finally gets it.. Almost.. Like I said earlier I just dot think men get that same burning need to have babies as we do xxxClick to expand...

no men really do not get it x they know they want kids but the actually getting them is a completly different thing x my oh asks if i ave done my sticks an then uses it as an excuse to get his leg over more often xx but saying that we do argue that i am neurotic an that he is an ignorant git like at this moment in time he is not speaking to me cause i got a pos opk today an we have also got a few family issues an its all a bit much so we have had a bit of a tiff but it will all be ok i will dtd tomorrow cause right now hes not allowed anywhere near me lol


----------



## meggiemay93

It's good to have each other when our OH's don't understand.

Burt sorry about af showing up. Hopefully this next month will bring bfp.

Gnomette I hope your family issues get cleared up soon and you and OH can get back at it. ;)


----------



## mackjess

Today starts my 2WW. It's going to be a long one even though I'm pretty sure I'm getting a Bfn. We bd'd but I don't know if I ever ovulated. Nervous nervous nervous!


----------



## meggiemay93

Now Mackjess you need to think positive. My 2WW started 2 days ago so we're almost together. We can keep each other's hopes up! :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Thank you dear. I'm trying but I didn't get a positive opk this month so I'm trying not to set myself up. Praying we start seeing some new BFPs up in these threads for everyone!


----------



## Dollybird

I've not had a positive opk yet either.. Stressing myself out about it and having all sorts of daft thoughts. Argh :wacko: I think that I'm out for this month :-( dtd tues and sat and will this week but think my nightshifts ruined my chances. Bah! Xxx


----------



## jabish

maggiemay and mackjess......I am praying for you a positive hpt when your 2 weeks is up!!!!!....dollybird....you may have o'ed and missed it what cd are you on?...i never o before cd 21 so you could still be in the running..still praying for us all!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Cd15- been testing opk since cd8!! Twice a day as well.. But on wed last week I had ewcm so yeh I'm kinda worried I missed it :-( xxx


----------



## mackjess

I was supposed to O over the weekend, but I never got a positive OPK. I thought I was in my 2WW, but I tried the OPK one more time this morning and it was positive! So I guess I better keep BD'ing! This is going to be a few days late for me to OV, but its only the 2nd cycle since my MC. I was right on time with it last month, so I was sure I missed it. Hope I still can catch the egg!


----------



## mtln777

AHHHHHHHH oh ladies i'm sooooooo confused now.....I absolutelty cannot believe this is happening. So I got AF 10/12 lasted 6/7days and for 5 days after had brown d/c that I needed a panty liner.TMI sorry!!!! So started friday using my OPK's and sat got a smiley face. We bd'd yesterday and this am when I woke up blood everywhere???? Like a friggin period. WTF is this???? I have terrible cramps and feel like crap. I mean I was so excited that I got a smiley face and we dtd and then this....What do you girlies think????? On a funnier note my hubby came home yesterday and I was like we need to bd asap cuz i got a smiley face and he was like well I want to hunt next weekend for 3days so if I donate to you then I don't want you bitching at me for hunting....lol I was like just donate to are cause already!!!! :)


----------



## mtln777

btw this would be cd18 so I thought I was okay and having the +OPK made me excited cuz I was having cm as well.......grrrrrr I hope this isn't makeing me out of the running for november...I feel like crying :(


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm really not sure mtln. I don't use OPK'S, I just temp and monitor CM. but that is funny what ur hubby said!


----------



## mackjess

The BD'ing may have caused some bleeding. I wouldn't be too concerned about it if it stops today or tonight. You can still try and still get pregos during this. At least you know you are ovulating already and things should calm down enough for you to get BFP soon even if its not this time.


----------



## gnomette

Mtln if I was you go drs Monday an get them to check you over I have no advice massive hugs x 
Dolly just try not to worry keep bd an fingers crossed some :spermy: hung around that's all I am hoping as me an hubby didnt bd last night xx 

Gotta keep feeling lucky girls xx some of us need our bfps no reason for us not too xx


----------



## gnomette

Oh an Sorry for my rant bout hubby went bed alone in the end so ov felt on left (side with a tube) an ewcm an pos opk an he decided to throw a tantrum an stay on the sofa so I think I am probably out as ewcm has gone today x


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> The BD'ing may have caused some bleeding. I wouldn't be too concerned about it if it stops today or tonight. You can still try and still get pregos during this. At least you know you are ovulating already and things should calm down enough for you to get BFP soon even if its not this time.

I'm hoping the bleeding calms down so I cana bd again tonight. I mean in all reality those little :spermy: can make it a few days. Will see what happens just bummed the bleeding started cuz, sunday am there was no smiley face when I used the OPK. let's hope i'm still in the running.


----------



## Dollybird

I once had bleeding after sex (the day after it and it freaked me out) so I googled it (surprise surprise!) lol and it turned our that it can just be trauma to the cervix.. When you ovulating your cervix sits lower so it easier to give it a bump ;-) and its quite a vascular area.. So try not to stress to much chick, but I agree with gnomette that if you have any pain or more bleeding to go get checked. The other thing is that some women bleed a bit when they ovulate.. So maybe that?? 
Gnomette thankyou, I will try and stay positive. Hope u have a few wee swimmers still on the go that caught your egg. 
Anyways ladies I have been doing a wee bit of research on fertility boosting suppliments/food as someone suggested that I take garlic instead of aspirin (it has blood thinning properties) and here's what I found https://www.askbaby.com/fertility-boosting-foods.htm thought I'd share  I've just bought some garlic suppliments and omega three fish oil capsules to take instead of my evening primrose oil as the fish oil is good for cm and safe to take your entire cycle unlike the epo which you should only take the first half xxx 

:dust:


----------



## blueberry25

Hello Ladies,
Can I join? I started TTC with my husband for the first time in August, got pregnant and m/c in September around 6.5 weeks. It was my 1st pregnancy so it was pretty devastating to lose it. Now it has been about 4.5 weeks and my AF returned right on time with my old cycle ( weird). My OB told me to wait 2 cycles but I figure one is good enough, I think. November is a whole new month and I think I am ready to try again. Anyone else trying after less than 2 or 3 cycles?


----------



## Dollybird

Welcome blueberry!! I waited two cycles but that's mainly cause I had methotrexate and had to wait.. Had it not been for the metho I prob would've tried again straight away. My mum miscarried and fell pregnant with me straight away after. It's really up to you and how u feel both physically and mentally.. If you're ready to try again then just go for it..

Afm... TMI alert... But girls I just had to share it....

The ewcm is back... In abundance!!! Plus O pains!!! Maybe I'm not out after all! Sti no positive opk but I'm gonna go by my bodies signals... Gonna bd all the way! Wooo!! Xxx

:dust:


----------



## gnomette

hi blueberry sorry for you loss xx :hugs: only you know when your ready to try again the only reason to say wait 2 cycles is to make sure your ready an for dating xx good luck hun 

whop whop dolly get :sex: hunny xx did you do an opk? 

i got another pos opk today is that normal 2 strong lines again? who knows its all good xx


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh far as I know the surge can last a few days.. Another positive is a good thing gives u more time to dtd!! Oh I hope this is our month!! Here's to some bfps in November!! :dust: xxx


----------



## Dollybird

I did another opk but still neg. getting darker though so here's hoping!!  xxx


----------



## gnomette

we are in sync with in a day or 2 lol oh i am soo hoping this month is all our month i know last month i ov off my right (no tube) an this month a felt all the ov pains on my left keep thinking lucky keep hoping xx no ewcm though there was yesterday (trust it to be the first tiff with hubby in months) but none today x


----------



## mackjess

Gnomette and dolly, I was supposed to ov Saturday and was all bummed out. Just got my positive today! So now I'm feeling much better. Hope we get some bfps, but honestly I feel a lot better already knowing I am going to ov for sure. I was so worried that I didn't thinking something was wrong! Get to bd'ing!! Just waiting for dh to get home from work myself.

Blueberry, I'm sorry for your loss. If the doctor didn't give you specifics about needing to wait you will know when you are ready.


----------



## jabish

Dollybird said:


> Cd15- been testing opk since cd8!! Twice a day as well.. But on wed last week I had ewcm so yeh I'm kinda worried I missed it :-( xxx

you may have missed it but still may have BD around that time and end up preggers....is there any chance of that?..it may sound wierd but i chart when we do it


----------



## Dollybird

Javish i do too actually! Lol. Got the period tracker app.. As well as fertility friend.. And track absolutely everything on those.. Obsessive! Lol. If I ovulated last week then I prob missed my chance.. Was on nightshifts and hubby and I never got chance to bd. however the ewcm came back last night- loads so im hoping that this is me ovulating now. Gonna keep testing.  
Mackjess I'm so glad you got your positive!! Fingers crossed for u that u catch that egg! 
Gnomette u prob still in with a good chance.. I read that ewcm starts to dry up as you're about to ovulate and even without it it's still possible to concieve. Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I don't get any ewcm at all! just get a little more wet (sorry tmi) X


----------



## gnomette

well we bd last night well early hours an now i am working tonight just one night though so fingers crossed all 2ww here we come let the madness begin :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mtln777

hello ladies.... bad news the bleeding is like a full AF...:( I am sad but guess my body is just not ready. I am hoping that this goes away but it is pretty heavy and I just feel like crap. I was hoping for it to stop but, it didn't. I don't want to call the dr b/c I am afraid he will have to do a d&c however, I m/c on 8/28/12 and I got a regular AF 10/12. lasted 6days and then just the brown d/c for 5 days then the smiley face sat and bd'd sunday and am cursing this witch today. I am so confused and nervous cuz, I did stop bleeding after the m/c for a month then AF???? What is going on with my body and wish it would stop.....I'm depressed today and just needed to vent. Thank heaven for all u girls cuz,my hubby is like soooo...Men wish they understood. :cry:


----------



## mtln777

blueberry25 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Can I join? I started TTC with my husband for the first time in August, got pregnant and m/c in September around 6.5 weeks. It was my 1st pregnancy so it was pretty devastating to lose it. Now it has been about 4.5 weeks and my AF returned right on time with my old cycle ( weird). My OB told me to wait 2 cycles but I figure one is good enough, I think. November is a whole new month and I think I am ready to try again. Anyone else trying after less than 2 or 3 cycles?

Hi blueberry, glad to have you......:) I m/c 8/28 my dr told me to wait a couple cycles but i think most dr's tell you that. I have a friend who does "natural family planning" and is prego with 6and7 identical twin girls and she m/c before this and her dr told her to go for it right away when it happens it happens. I followed her advice cuz, I gueaa thats what i wanted to hear...lol so do what your heart tells you if your ready then bd away!!!! Glad you joined were always here if were not bding lol right girls??? :)


----------



## jabish

Dollybird said:


> Javish i do too actually! Lol. Got the period tracker app.. As well as fertility friend.. And track absolutely everything on those.. Obsessive! Lol. If I ovulated last week then I prob missed my chance.. Was on nightshifts and hubby and I never got chance to bd. however the ewcm came back last night- loads so im hoping that this is me ovulating now. Gonna keep testing.
> Mackjess I'm so glad you got your positive!! Fingers crossed for u that u catch that egg!
> Gnomette u prob still in with a good chance.. I read that ewcm starts to dry up as you're about to ovulate and even without it it's still possible to concieve. Xxx

oh yes...this is a good sign that you didn't miss your chance..keep us posted...


----------



## jabish

BeautifulD said:


> I don't get any ewcm at all! just get a little more wet (sorry tmi) X

I don't get cm at all either so i just go by the opk...and havr to use pre seed to help spermies get to the location..lol


----------



## jabish

gnomette so excited for you..baby dust big time!!!!

mtln.... so sorry AF showed up ..prayers for next time


----------



## Dollybird

mtln777 said:


> hello ladies.... bad news the bleeding is like a full AF...:( I am sad but guess my body is just not ready. I am hoping that this goes away but it is pretty heavy and I just feel like crap. I was hoping for it to stop but, it didn't. I don't want to call the dr b/c I am afraid he will have to do a d&c however, I m/c on 8/28/12 and I got a regular AF 10/12. lasted 6days and then just the brown d/c for 5 days then the smiley face sat and bd'd sunday and am cursing this witch today. I am so confused and nervous cuz, I did stop bleeding after the m/c for a month then AF???? What is going on with my body and wish it would stop.....I'm depressed today and just needed to vent. Thank heaven for all u girls cuz,my hubby is like soooo...Men wish they understood. :cry:

Mtln I know you're not keen to but please contact your doc.. I'm concerned about you the whole thing seems a bit odd- it's prob just cause of the miscarriage but I think it would be wise to get checked over. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Afm ladies.. Another day of abundant ewcm.. So guess I'll be bd'ing again this evening!! Still no positive opk yet but I think I'm kinda maybe losing faith in those.. I'm pretty sure this is my fertile time, all the signs are there, so I'm just gonna go with wat my bodies telling me. When I compare it to what I felt last week it's totally different.. Think I just panicked last week. Gonna stay positive now though!! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Ef


mtln777 said:


> hello ladies.... bad news the bleeding is like a full AF...:( I am sad but guess my body is just not ready. I am hoping that this goes away but it is pretty heavy and I just feel like crap. I was hoping for it to stop but, it didn't. I don't want to call the dr b/c I am afraid he will have to do a d&c however, I m/c on 8/28/12 and I got a regular AF 10/12. lasted 6days and then just the brown d/c for 5 days then the smiley face sat and bd'd sunday and am cursing this witch today. I am so confused and nervous cuz, I did stop bleeding after the m/c for a month then AF???? What is going on with my body and wish it would stop.....I'm depressed today and just needed to vent. Thank heaven for all u girls cuz,my hubby is like soooo...Men wish they understood. :cry:

Hun honestly a d&c is not as scary as it sounds so honestly don't worry bout it the Dr will probably want to send you for a scan just to check your all ok x its definatly worth having a check over xx even if its nothing it sounds like at the very least you need reassurance so really please go get looked over x sending much love xx:kiss:


----------



## gnomette

It all sounds good girlys gotta keep positive our body's will all get there in time an we will all get our take home babies x just all gotta keep going xx


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> mtln777 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies.... bad news the bleeding is like a full AF...:( I am sad but guess my body is just not ready. I am hoping that this goes away but it is pretty heavy and I just feel like crap. I was hoping for it to stop but, it didn't. I don't want to call the dr b/c I am afraid he will have to do a d&c however, I m/c on 8/28/12 and I got a regular AF 10/12. lasted 6days and then just the brown d/c for 5 days then the smiley face sat and bd'd sunday and am cursing this witch today. I am so confused and nervous cuz, I did stop bleeding after the m/c for a month then AF???? What is going on with my body and wish it would stop.....I'm depressed today and just needed to vent. Thank heaven for all u girls cuz,my hubby is like soooo...Men wish they understood. :cry:
> 
> Mtln I know you're not keen to but please contact your doc.. I'm concerned about you the whole thing seems a bit odd- it's prob just cause of the miscarriage but I think it would be wise to get checked over. :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Hey I am going to tomorrow, this is really heavy bleeding, no clotting though and i found out because I m/c'd 8/28 and didn't get AF till 10/12 for the 1st time they wudn't do a d&C at this point. so maybe my body is just trying to prepare??? I have never had a regular AF my entire life and wasn't on b/c till I got the mirena IUD after my 2nd daughter. I also have never tried to track ovulation or even know when my body does other than CM. So I am capable to get 2 healthy girls and will ride this out a couple more days...If I do get worse I will be sure to call. Praying for you toooooooooooo :dust::dust:


----------



## mtln777

Hey I am going to tomorrow, this is really heavy bleeding, no clotting though and i found out because I m/c'd 8/28 and didn't get AF till 10/12 for the 1st time they wudn't do a d&C at this point. so maybe my body is just trying to prepare??? I have never had a regular AF my entire life and wasn't on b/c till I got the mirena IUD after my 2nd daughter. I also have never tried to track ovulation or even know when my body does other than CM. So I am capable to get 2 healthy girls and will ride this out a couple more days....:shrug:


----------



## mackjess

WELL NO BD'ING FOR ME. =(

The DH is full on sick, and I get sick really easily plus I just got my flu shot Friday so that may make me even more succeptible to it. I avoided him like the plague other than taking him the occasional OJ, Sprite and cough drop. My poor sweetie.

Looking at my chart of when I BD'd. I was doing that more late last week and weekend because I was supposed to OV Sat or Sun. Now I think I OV yesterday or today. Even it if wasn't until today, our last BD day would still be in the very first day of my fertile period. Cautiously optimistic. I know that DH has made it that long before. In Aug we stopped 5 days before I OV because I was trying not to get prego that month (really bad sinus infection and I was taking a ton of medications) and I still got knocked up!! 

Trying not to be bummed that I missed the egg or too optimistic that I caught it. LOL It's a fine balance.


----------



## Dollybird

Awe hope he feels better soon mackjess!! I'm sure you'll have caught your eggy- as you've learner from previous experience it only really takes once to seal the deal! I'll have my fingers crossed for you!!
Mtln glad your gonna go to docs, it's always best to err on the side of caution. It's probably just your body getting back to normal. After my ectopic I bled but it wants that bad, which I thought was odd.. When I spoke to the consultant he said that wouldn't have been my "proper" bleed and that the next one would be "out of the ordinary".. Which it was.. Very heavy and painful.. So maybe that's what yours is just the aftermath of your loss. Hope your body gets back to normal soon :hugs: xxx

:dust:


----------



## Dollybird

Afm in sure now that I either ovulated yesterday or today. Bd'd last on Monday but was too tired last night I fell asleep before DH even made it to bed! Will have one more go tonight, and hope that's enough to catch that egg. What yous think?? Feeling very chilled despite my recent panic, think I've just accepted the fact that no matter how much I do, as I can only do so much, I just can't predict what will happen.. So if it doesn't happen this month then there's always the next. 

Xxx


----------



## nicki01

Hello all! I posted in this thread when it started and have been stalking since! I got my bfp today! Hope this one is finally a sticky!!! Good luck all xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats nicki! Praying for your sticky bean!!


----------



## Dollybird

Congrats nicki!!! Hoping you have a happy healthy pregnancy!!! Keep us updated with yor progress!! Lovely to have the first :bfp: and before November must be a lucky sign!! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Yay Nicki!! I love a lucky thread!!

Mtl-my AF after my m/c was almost unbearable. I talked to the doc and they called in some pain scripts for me. The nurse called and checked on me again too. I think I spoke to them 3 times and it really helped reassure me. I'm glad I didn't have to go in to the office but I would have if they said I needed to. Hopefully they have some answers and that it is "normal" after what your body has been through.

Dolly - Love that attitude. I hope it is contagious, too. I was really worked up about BD'ing and anxious about it, but that kind of went away when the hubbs got sick. I'm surprised that I'm so mellow about possibly missing it. But it is what it is, and I don't want BD'ing to be a chore, ever. So I'm glad I didn't push it. Next month will be here soon enough if I didn't catch it.


----------



## gnomette

whop whop lucky nicki congrats hun xx 
come one girls keep positive we will have to just keep going xx
glad your feeling so chilled dolly best way to be xx
mackjess sorry your oh is poorly men are such big babies when they are ill xx fingers crossed he feels better soon got everything crossed for you


----------



## meggiemay93

Niki Congrats! Praying this one sticks for you!

Mtln Praying for you!

Dolly That is a great attitude to have.

Mackjess Praying for your DH to get better soon!

AFM I am on 6dpo. It's not driving me crazy yet but we'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## meggiemay93

I just remembered a year ago tonight I took my very first prego test. I found out I was prego with my baby that is now in heaven. :cry: I was so happy that day, but not today.


----------



## Dollybird

Aw meggie I'm sad for you. Hope u get your rainbow baby soon :dust: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Aww, I sorry meggie! :hugs:


----------



## gnomette

aww meggie you will get you take home baby soon xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## meggiemay93

gnomette said:


> aww meggie you will get you take home baby soon xx :hugs::hugs:

I hope so. I'm just getting so frustrated! I'm 19 it shouldn't be hard to get prego. My DH and I got married Oct 1 2011 and I had bfp Oct 31 2011. And now it's been almost 10 months since mc, and we started trying again right after mc


----------



## gnomette

2ww driving me slightly crazy already i wanna poas!!! ha ha ha ha today is the first day is the first day of no opk cause they started to fade yesterday so stopped doing them so yeh don't go crazy when i have the opks but after i got a bit doo laly when i have anything to pee on scared if i do get bfp an pissed off if i do can't win really :dohh:


----------



## Dollybird

You and me both gnomette! I don't even know for certain if I o'd.. Never got a pos opk... But I'm pretty sure I did.. So gonna count tomorrow as 1dpo. Let the madness ensue. I've already been looking at symptoms on twoweekwait.com. Argh save me from myself!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

gnomette said:


> 2ww driving me slightly crazy already i wanna poas!!! ha ha ha ha today is the first day is the first day of no opk cause they started to fade yesterday so stopped doing them so yeh don't go crazy when i have the opks but after i got a bit doo laly when i have anything to pee on scared if i do get bfp an pissed off if i do can't win really :dohh:

I hear ya. I did a calculator on countdowntopregnancy.com to find out when my implantation might be and it says it can be as early as 11/6, most likely on 11/9, and before 11/13. ARGH!! I'm going to try to hold off until 11/7-11/9 to test. I realized that sounds obsessive, but I don't really get as disappointed by the BFNs. I'm more scared about not knowing I'm prego and not getting started on progesterone or anything if I need to. My doc told me to come in to walk-in labs ASAP when I get a positive for bloodwork. I guess when they did bloodwork during my MC my progesterone was already really low.

Meggie-hang in there. I hope you get a BFP soon, but the good news is if you have been trying for a year you can talk to a doctor and they might help you out. Just be sure to document the methods you've tried so they know to take you seriously. If you have been using OPKs and BDing the right days they may even run tests or give some kind of explanation or new tips to try. Hopefully you get your BFP soon though and then nevermind everything I just said. =)


----------



## gnomette

meggiemay93 said:


> gnomette said:
> 
> 
> aww meggie you will get you take home baby soon xx :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I hope so. I'm just getting so frustrated! I'm 19 it shouldn't be hard to get prego. My DH and I got married Oct 1 2011 and I had bfp Oct 31 2011. And now it's been almost 10 months since mc, and we started trying again right after mcClick to expand...

i had a conversation with a very good friend of mine an she was saying how she had been googling alot (i have told her not to do it anymore) an she was saying how its really unfair that people try for forever an a day an some people fall by mistake with out even realising its one of the most frustrating thing bout life i suppose xx i was trying for 6months with my dd an it was stessing me right out i was worried that my body wasn't working properly an all sorts so i stopped trying i just thought it would never happen so what was the point the end of july i found out i was preg with my dd who is now 2 an a half so honestly don't give up hope it will happen give it til after christmas an then think bout going to see your dr xx


----------



## meggiemay93

Ok thanks i'll try to keep my hopes up


----------



## gnomette

ok so this is where i am gonna sound like a proper tit but what day would i put as o i got pos test sat an sun so what day would be o?
if i am then its poked an proded in the epu (previous ectiopic) then its just a worry all the way through (i lost my boy at 20wks) but i know it will be worth it but it will be the most nerve wrecking 9months 
we will all get there sooner or later just gotta keep trying i suppose 

dolly step away from google!! google is dangerous for your health step away from the 2ww website it will drive you crazier quicker than you can imagine in the next 10days!!! an mackjess don't even think bout it!!!! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Dollybird

Hmm I would say Sunday but its hard to say without charting your temps- you'd really need a thermal shift to confirm.. If I where you I'd count Monday as 1dpo.. Cause your test was neg then so most likely you've o'd. Haha I will try to keep away from google- but it's just so easy to obsess!! How am I gonna make it through the next few weeks?! What day you gonna start testing?? I got loads of ic's so was gonna start next Monday.. By my calculations that will make me between 5-8dpo no way of knowing exactly which..  xxx


----------



## gnomette

i was abnormally warm sunday if that helps??!? you need to talk here rather than obsessing on google keep looking through theads or start a farm cafe or something on facebook read a book anything but stay away from google as for testing i will hopefully hold off til next wednesday it shouldn't be too difficult as its half term an i have loads to do (we decided to gut an move the flat around) so in theory its gonna be a doddle in reality i am gonna be hard pushed not to poas every morning!! omg thats not half of whats going on in my head :wacko:


----------



## IvyLane

gnomette said:


> hi ivylane an sally an jabish xx
> i am determined that its gonna be a lucky thread it has to be how can there be so much info an not be xx
> hows everyone doing xx

Hey. Thanx for asking. Haven't been on for a bit and still trying to figure out how to use the site. Had some crazy bad cramping today and hoping it's a sign of implantation. Only time will tell. Still not 100% sure I even o'd but all my normal symtoms came and went after several weeks of all over the place opk's and cm. I THINK I may be 8 dpo???
I'm hopeful yet worried about the cramping since had it last cycle (not guite as bad and on opposite side) which ended in chemical. I got faint bfp following day then lost pregnancy a few days later...so leaves me wondering if was it a symptom of implantation or of mc????. With first two pregnancies (one singleton and one set of twins) I remember mild af type cramps but not like this and not just on one side. Anywho....hope to see some bfps here...haven't gotten to read what I missed yet.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> I hear ya. I did a calculator on countdowntopregnancy.com to find out when my implantation might be and it says it can be as early as 11/6, most likely on 11/9, and before 11/13. ARGH!! I'm going to try to hold off until 11/7-11/9 to test. I realized that sounds obsessive, but I don't really get as disappointed by the BFNs. I'm more scared about not knowing I'm prego and not getting started on progesterone or anything if I need to. My doc told me to come in to walk-in labs ASAP when I get a positive for bloodwork. I guess when they did bloodwork during my MC my progesterone was already really low.

I know what you mean about finding out as early as possible! I'll probably start testing Sat (9DPO), or Sun (10DPO). That's longer than I waited last month! I think I started testing at 7DPO...LOL!


----------



## carebear1981

FX for everyone testing soon! Hoping this is a lucky thread and can't wait to hear all the bfps!! 
Congrats nicki! 

Afm. I'm o-ing today or sometime soon! I been seducing OH every night anyways ;)


----------



## gnomette

so who is struggling not to test already??? i am roughly 4dpo (thank you dolly for helping me) i swear i am going insane! the worst part is i have a stash of testing in my bathroom cabinet they are screaming at me xx hows everyone else doing?

go carebear get doing the dance!!!


----------



## mackjess

gnomette said:


> so who is struggling not to test already??? i am roughly 4dpo (thank you dolly for helping me) i swear i am going insane! the worst part is i have a stash of testing in my bathroom cabinet they are screaming at me xx hows everyone else doing?

I'm not exactly sure when I O'd. I had one tracker say saturday, one say sunday, and I felt like maybe I did on Tuesday. I may take an early Preg test in the AM that is sensitive to 10miu, just because I have a follow up at the OB tomorrow. Just in case I OV over the weekend there is a chance it could show up on a test tomorrow and if I'm already going to the OB then why not...

I don't think I'll take another one until next Wednesday though.


----------



## Dollybird

Well I will admit I done a test today too- even though I can't be sure if I've even o'd yet. Yes I am insane! Lol. Done another opk aswell and still neg.. It's a digi clearblue I'm using but wen looking at the sticks inside every day and too me it looks like the second like getting darker.. So then I think maybe I've not o'd but I'm so sure I have!! My ewcm starting to tail off yesterday and the O pains subsiding too! What to think?? Wish things where more clear cut for me.. Plus if I've not o'd yet that means I've even longer to wait on finding out if we've managed to catch an egg or not this cycle! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Dollybird said:


> Well I will admit I done a test today too- even though I can't be sure if I've even o'd yet. Yes I am insane! Lol. Done another opk aswell and still neg.. It's a digi clearblue I'm using but wen looking at the sticks inside every day and too me it looks like the second like getting darker.. So then I think maybe I've not o'd but I'm so sure I have!! My ewcm starting to tail off yesterday and the O pains subsiding too! What to think?? Wish things where more clear cut for me.. Plus if I've not o'd yet that means I've even longer to wait on finding out if we've managed to catch an egg or not this cycle! Xxx

I was like that with the testing last month. TG for the dollar store I would have really went thru some money. I think I've calmed down a bit this month, and fought the test urge a couple times I wanted to do it. REALLY going to try to wait til next wed, other than testing tomorrow just because I'm seeing the OB.


----------



## gnomette

dolly if i were you i would go by what you know your bodys telling you an keep your fingers crossed do you temp as well dolly? what does that say? :hugs::hugs: just keep :sex: its always good to practice


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Lol! Me too! I wanted to test before I O'ed!!


----------



## IvyLane

In response to testing...Been testing since period (or mc) ended...started with the "I should just make sure my hormones are back to normal" ..then came the " What if I'm one of those rare people that ovulate right away because of hormones being out of whack?"...I know... a looooong shot....then didn't have a clue if or when I really ovulated so been testing like everyday "just incase...so I will know how far along I am If it does happen this month"....lol..Any excuse I can come up with. Every day I have marked in my calendar as a possible O day means that I could get a positive about two weeks from that date....this month has been insane...and way too ashamed to tell anyone outside of this site about it....they'd have me commited : )


----------



## Dollybird

Gnomette I used to but after my ectopic I stopped.. Felt it was taking over a bit for me.. Although its times like these I wish I still did cause then I'd now!! But yeh I'm gonna just go by what my bodies saying.. Will keep doing the opks till sat (cd20) then stop presuming I've missed it. Bd'ing frequently anyways so I'm sure if by chance it's still to come the we'll have it covered lol.
Ivy i know exactly how u feel.. i think all of us here keep it just to this place when it comes to our testing obsessions! I know my hubby would think i was mad if he knew how often i tested! lol Xxx


----------



## jabish

I was so obsessed that I was testing both with opk and hpt cause i didn't knoe if i ovulated either.....and i use opk 2x /day...we can't help it..this overtakes out lives for the most part...people I work with or my family have no idea that this is how i spend my evenings on here reading about other women and getting advice from others who have been in my shoes and testing ..i even test for ovulation in my work bathroom....getting pregnant can get to be an obsession and it takes a toll on us but here we are still carrying on cause we are women and we are strong...we have eachother and tht's sometimes all we have cause other people get sick of hearing it..I don't even bother talking about it to anyone other than you ladies...thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

I tell ya ladies this cycle I was squinting at tests from 4dpo!! I started to send myself a little crazy to the point I didn't believe the lines I was getting until I did a digi :haha:


----------



## gnomette

ivylane what cd are you on? 
dolly if it was stressing you out then it was probably doing more harm than good so you were right to stop xx but you know your body so trust it it has its ways of telling you what its doing an it sounds like your properly clued up to read it x 
jabish well said xx
beautifulD what dpo are you on now? stay positive xx 

if my husband ever read what i wrote on here i dunno how he would react he would either call me a proper neurotic old mare an laugh at me or he would be mortified he gets as weird as i do sometimes so i dunno but sometimes i write an re write my posts on here mainly cause the original sound completely insane an barely make sense! x i am certain i am going crazy xx


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm 15dpo 4+1 :) the lines are really strong now so no denying it :haha:
feel free to have a look on my journal, I started getting proper lines at 8dpo...

my husband would think the same lol xx


----------



## gnomette

congrats hun should have read the ticker sorry this thread is getting luckier everyday xx


----------



## BeautifulD

it sure is :D xx


----------



## jennyb86uk

Hello everyone! I should be testing in November hopefully. Is it okay to come and join in and hope the luck rubs off?


----------



## Dollybird

Mackjess how'd your testing go today? Hope your appointment went well. 
Beautifuld congrats on your :bfp: ! Jabish it's lovely knowing others are as crazy as me! Haha.. I've done a test in the bathroom at work too.. But shhh it's our secret! ;-) 
Gnomette how u getting on today with your tww?
Hello jenn of course welcome to our lucky little thread!

Afm- took another opk today.. Again neg (but as I said I'm sure I o'd anyways) but again I looked at the line and its def darker than yesterday- almost as dark as control! Argh what's going on I've no symptoms of o left?!! Gonna test again later to see as again tomorrow xxx


----------



## mtln777

Good morning my CRAZY FRIENDS!!! :) I have had an okay week.... So mon and tues were pretty AF....Then weds when I woke up NOTHING ALL DAY....So I was really hopeful. Then yest. more AF half the day and back to nothing today??????Not sure what is going on with my body!!! :( My husband has fallen asleep on the couch the last 3 nights and when I said somthing yest he said,"Well it's not my fault u only want me when you get a smiley face." lol I just wanted to scream do u know what is goinig on with my body....I am hopeful I am still in the running but it mught be a longshot. I am not crazy with the HPT so when it happens my body is pretty good at tellling me. Sore boobs, peeing more than normal...etc U girls get my drift!!! Hope there is more good news in the works for all u soon 2 be testers!!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## gnomette

jenny your more than welcome to come an join in the craziness on this thread just be warned there is no such thing as too much information lol good luck my lovely xx
dolly keep testing an wait an see ov syptoms may some back it may be worth getting some :spermy: friendly lube an giving it a last attempt but keep:sex: i have no idea what else to suggest xx
mtln fingers crossed you get things sorted soon xx its difficult to keep things going after you o'd xx
i am exhausted if i am honest had my dd 2 1/2 year check yesterday an then i had an appointment to get a funny mole on my arm looked at an i didn't sleep well last night dd has an upset belly an can't work out why so i have had to put nappies on her today an i have been clearing up poo all day x my son is being brilliant poor thing is being left to his own devices well his laptop (hes 8) an i am exhausted i have not had chance to test even though i really want to but i am being followed around like a lost sheep everytime i get up but me an dd fell asleep watching cbeebies for bout an hour so much for taking the kids out for the day just me an the kids it sucks i have been feeling ill an i was starting to get my hopes up till dd's bum exploded the 3rd time so no symptoms xx i will try not to test til next week but not sure i can promise anything xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I gave in and tested this morning at 8DPO, and I got a :bfn:. I know it still early. I was trying to wait till Sunday to test, but the test-a-holic in me got the best of me!


----------



## gnomette

not out til the witch gets you pray xxx :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Mtln glad you'vehad an ok week! That's odd about your bleeding though wonder what's going on! Hope that you catch your egg this month despite all the confusion. Gnomette yeh I'm keeping testing and gonna keep bd'ing I don't wanna miss it! Pray I think you done well to last to 8dpo.. I don't even usually make it that long! Lol. Do you think you'll test again before Sunday? Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw gnomette hope u and the wee one feel better soon! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Last month i tested at 7DPO. I'm not sure if ill test tomorrow...I say that, but I probably will! :haha: i normally only test with FMU. I'm just glad I got a bunch of IC's!


----------



## Dollybird

Well good luck! Let us know how u get on if u crack and test ;-) xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Just got my first ever smiley face!!! Wooooo so excited!! Guess ill be bd'ing tonight ladies!! Just had to share I'm so excited!! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

yay dolly :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
let us know how you get on pray xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

yay for smiley!! happy duvet dancing honey :) xx


----------



## IvyLane

Gnomette. If I count from the first day of mc I'm on cd 43 I think. I was so early that dr said to treat it like normal af. But either due to mc or being sick everything is way off....soooooo frustrated today after ANOTHER BFN. I know that if I go by when I think I may have O'd it's still early but got hopes up with weird one sided cramping the other day that was similar to last months other sided cramping (got bfp next day). Just don't know what to think or expect.Grrrrrrrr. I want to see some more BFP here at least. I forgot who is close to testing time...writing this on my phone which makes it really hard to navigate so sorry not more involved in conversations as they r happening.
C'mon BFPs!!!!!!


----------



## gnomette

IvyLane said:


> Gnomette. If I count from the first day of mc I'm on cd 43 I think. I was so early that dr said to treat it like normal af. But either due to mc or being sick everything is way off....soooooo frustrated today after ANOTHER BFN. I know that if I go by when I think I may have O'd it's still early but got hopes up with weird one sided cramping the other day that was similar to last months other sided cramping (got bfp next day). Just don't know what to think or expect.Grrrrrrrr. I want to see some more BFP here at least. I forgot who is close to testing time...writing this on my phone which makes it really hard to navigate so sorry not more involved in conversations as they r happening.
> C'mon BFPs!!!!!!

when did you o or think you o'd if you know what your looking for i can't see that you would be wrong or have you been doing opks? what have drs said bout it being such a long cycle?


----------



## mackjess

Dollybird said:


> Just got my first ever smiley face!!! Wooooo so excited!! Guess ill be bd'ing tonight ladies!! Just had to share I'm so excited!! Xxx


Go Dolly!! I was in the same boat this cycle. I didn't OV near as soon as I was supposed to and had all but given up on getting a positive! So glad you got confirmation and can get to BDing!


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies! Yeh mackjess it's nice having that confirmation- even though its muh later than I'd expected too at least ill know where I am in my cycle. I'm doing smep so gonna try and resist testing for 2 weeks from today as it suggests. The question is.. Will I can resist my urge to poas?! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

all you can do is try!! got everything crossed for you xx 
mackjess what dpo are you now?


----------



## mackjess

gnomette said:


> all you can do is try!! got everything crossed for you xx
> mackjess what dpo are you now?


I think around 3-5. Since I use OPKs and don't temp I don't know the exact dat2. I actually updated my ticker from last week, if I'd left it where it was it would say I was 10 days DPO.


----------



## IvyLane

gnomette said:


> IvyLane said:
> 
> 
> Gnomette. If I count from the first day of mc I'm on cd 43 I think. I was so early that dr said to treat it like normal af. But either due to mc or being sick everything is way off....soooooo frustrated today after ANOTHER BFN. I know that if I go by when I think I may have O'd it's still early but got hopes up with weird one sided cramping the other day that was similar to last months other sided cramping (got bfp next day). Just don't know what to think or expect.Grrrrrrrr. I want to see some more BFP here at least. I forgot who is close to testing time...writing this on my phone which makes it really hard to navigate so sorry not more involved in conversations as they r happening.
> C'mon BFPs!!!!!!
> 
> when did you o or think you o'd if you know what your looking for i can't see that you would be wrong or have you been doing opks? what have drs said bout it being such a long cycle?Click to expand...


Normally my cycle is pretty easy to figure out...I have a fade in pattern on opk and ewcm and then cm turns yellow after O and dries up and opk goes white or close to it. I have some bloating...maybe a day or two of real bad irritablity and when I put it all together I can figure out within a day or two when AF will start (Been tracking since before ttc this last time because I suspected pmdd several years ago and after two successful pregnancies confirmed my depression was totally cycle related..depression and irritablity horrible at specific times during month). So anyway have about 6 months or more of tracking and every month the same until mc. This month opks are useless...fade in and out then switched brands (because I ran out of the ones I ordered on line)and have had positives for weeks..so not going by those....had several batches of ewcm and some bloating here and there but no period and no bfp two weeks from each possible O date....the only reason I think I may have really O'd about 8 or 9 days ago is because had horrible freak out day with more ewcm and bloating then the cm cleared up and hasn't returned again....so HOPING that was it : ). If still no period or bfp by two weeks from that date I may call the dr. ....wow...long story...sorry : ) Just frustrated.From what I've read here I know some of you can relate to suffering such a loss then not having body not cooperate the next month. 2 weeks is long enough when ttc but when u don't even know if your two weeks has stared yet it gets old...and quite frankly I can't bd anymore this month lol...so if O hasn't happened then oh well : ) It's nice to have a place to vent...some of my friends don't even know why I would want more kids let alone why I'd be trying so soon after loss. Def not talking to my mom who's second sentence out of her mouth after I told her about mc was "I thought you said you weren't going to have any more. You could wind up with twins again you know!".....Thanx mom! Wow...wow! Sorry...I though this was a therapy session there for a second : )


----------



## jabish

Dollybird said:


> Just got my first ever smiley face!!! Wooooo so excited!! Guess ill be bd'ing tonight ladies!! Just had to share I'm so excited!! Xxx

omgsh!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you..please keep us updated !!:happydance:


----------



## IvyLane

Dollybird said:


> Just got my first ever smiley face!!! Wooooo so excited!! Guess ill be bd'ing tonight ladies!! Just had to share I'm so excited!! Xxx

Congrats! Looking forward to your BFP in a few weeks!


----------



## mackjess

Ivy-only you can say if you want more kids and when you want to try. You are in the right place for support and venting for sure. =)


----------



## mackjess

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Last month i tested at 7DPO. I'm not sure if ill test tomorrow...I say that, but I probably will! :haha: i normally only test with FMU. I'm just glad I got a bunch of IC's!

I'm trying not to cave and do more tests since I did the one this morning before my appt. I have tons of internet cheapies at home, but I only have 2 of the early 10miu sensitive ones left. Going to try my best to not use those until next week. Don't want to waste them. So far I don't have a single early symptom either. I got excited bc I felt a little dizzy earlier when standing, but then I remembered I gave blood yesterday. sigh.

Oh, teensy bit of sore bbs. But not sore nipples. Kind of on the side. But, I have huge boobs, 2 of the reasons my husband married me. I could have just slept wrong with one squished or something so it was sore when I woke up. Or gravity. lol

Pray-did you have an OB set up already? I'm going to Menorah. Pretty excited because I've heard they are really good.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Last month i tested at 7DPO. I'm not sure if ill test tomorrow...I say that, but I probably will! :haha: i normally only test with FMU. I'm just glad I got a bunch of IC's!
> 
> I'm trying not to cave and do more tests since I did the one this morning before my appt. I have tons of internet cheapies at home, but I only have 2 of the early 10miu sensitive ones left. Going to try my best to not use those until next week. Don't want to waste them. So far I don't have a single early symptom either. I got excited bc I felt a little dizzy earlier when standing, but then I remembered I gave blood yesterday. sigh.
> 
> Oh, teensy bit of sore bbs. But not sore nipples. Kind of on the side. But, I have huge boobs, 2 of the reasons my husband married me. I could have just slept wrong with one squished or something so it was sore when I woke up. Or gravity. lol
> 
> Pray-did you have an OB set up already? I'm going to Menorah. Pretty excited because I've heard they are really good.Click to expand...

I switched OB's a few months ago because of some issues I had with my old one. But I am going to Olathe Medical, it's like 5 mins from my house! I gave birth there with my son too. They're rooms are huge, and I really love how they have a queen size Murphy bed for DH to stay with me after I give birth!


----------



## gnomette

ivy only you can decide when your done having kids xx we are trying for number 3 xx how many have you got so far? give it another couple of weeks an then get checked over by the dr xx better to be safe an get things checked out if your not sure bout things
i was a proper numpty an tested an guess what it was neg :haha::haha: don't know why i do it to my self i ordered some more off amazon today so now can not an will not test til they show up (i will not go to superdrug an buy more even if they are on offer) 

mackjess an pray2b i am not ignoring you i just have no idea how the american health stuff works xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xx whos stil got the pma i am feeling rough dd is feeling better i think an went to bed bout half hour ago thank goodness xx


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Just got my first ever smiley face!!! Wooooo so excited!! Guess ill be bd'ing tonight ladies!! Just had to share I'm so excited!! Xxx


Finally a smiley face- according to those the next 12-48hrs are yu best chance.....Good luck bding and :dust: and:happydance: xoxox praying for u ALLLLLLLLLLL. :)


----------



## gnomette

didn't test this morning so proud of my self lol hows everyone doing?:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Dollybird

Well done gnomette! Well that's me 1dpo I think.. Opk neg this morning. Prob have another bd tonight just incase but its so exciting to think I may have already caught that eggy!  xxx


----------



## gnomette

good luck hunny got everything crossed for you xx :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mtln777

good morning ladies!!!! NO BLOOD SO FAR!!!!! finger crossed for me and everyone on this thread.....so I have a question for someone who hope can answer???? Last sat when I did the OPK, I did it and forgot for about 15 min to read it then when I went back in iit was blank so I pulled the stick out and it showed the smiley face.....Could that be right???? All u TWW'rsssss Hold tight girlies u can do it!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

gnomette said:


> didn't test this morning so proud of my self lol hows everyone doing?:kiss::kiss:

I did...lol! But it was :bfn:. I am going to try to wait till Monday to test again!


----------



## jabish

Well ladies i do believe that i got my positive opk this morning..if not it's very close so i will be bding tonite...pray for me please!!!


----------



## gnomette

Wow loads in the 2ww keep going girlys it will be a lucky thread It has to be we have all done as much as we can just got to sit back an wait for those bfps to show xx


----------



## carebear1981

Will pray for you!!! Get to it and catch that eggy!!


----------



## gnomette

Wow loads in the 2ww keep going girlys it will be a lucky thread It has to be we have all done as much as we can just got to sit back an wait for those bfps to show xx


----------



## jabish

I'm sooo excited...let's do this girls...this is a lucky thread!!!! I feel it


----------



## Dollybird

Mtln yeh that sounds about right- that smiley would've been the real deal.. Did u do some bd'ing? Glad the bleeding has stopped 
Oh jabish how exciting! Get dtd! 
Thanks gnomette! 
I'm soooo excited for all of us! Will have all you ladies in my prayers! :dust: xxx


----------



## nicki01

Hope you are all hanging in there! Good luck an baby dust to all. I'm 4weeks 3 days in 2 hours and still hanging on in there with no bleed! I've got to make it to 6 weeks to get my scan to rule out a second ectopic!! Feeling positive! Well a little positive!! Lol.


----------



## lili3bella

Hi! im with you guys too.. lost my babygirl on valentines day of this year,my fiance and i have decided to try again. Plan on testing November 15!!!


----------



## jabish

Good luck everyone....!!!...I am sooo excited for another chance to concieve...I have PCOS and Insuline resistance so I don't ovulate often....thank you Jesus!!!!


----------



## mackjess

Yay for all of the smiley faces and OPKs for everyone on this thread!! There is some BDing and Egg Catching going on!!

Yesterday after my girly appt, I had spotting. Which they say is normal after a pelvic exam, but I normally only have it immediately after the exam. I had a tiny bit of spotting every time I went to the bathroom last night and a few times this morning. And it seemed like too much spotting just from the pap, unless this OB just really went to town or something. And I don't think she did because I barely felt a pinch.

SO, I broke down and took a test. Since my OPKs were kind of weird this month and I had 2 diff tickers giving me a total of 3 diff OV dates this cycle I don't really know how many days DPO I am. I had an early test left, at 10miu sensitive, so I went ahead and took it this morning. Of course, it wasn't from my first urine, but I didn't really expect a positive and it was an internet cheapie so why not.

I took a shower, got out of the shower, and if I look at the test just right I see the faintest ghost of color where the line should be. I held it up to the negative I had yesterday morning. The negative one that is the same early internet cheapie brand from the same batch, is stark white, and I can clearly see the evap lines because they are clear thin lines, almost like a ridge in the paper, on each edge of where the line would show up. On the one that I kind of think has a ghost of a color, I can't see the evap lines. I am out of early tests, and only have the 20miu ones left. 

I don't know what to think. Mostly, I think I am crazy. Lol. Afraid to get the slightest hint of a hope up. I know that if I take the 20miu ones they may not show a positive for awhile, and it would take awhile for me to get more of the 10miu ones in the mail. Thinking my eyes might be playing tricks on me.


----------



## mtln777

dollybird, the bleeding is very light. every couple days... I don't know my cycles have NEVER ben regular so I just don't know what to think???? I have been calm and will wait patiently we bd'd last sunday the day after the +OPK and after that the bleeding started. Ya never know some woman bleed there whole pregnancy just time will tell. 

Get bding ladies and get some BFP"sssssss..........Tww's hang in there were all rooting for u!!! :friends: :dust:


----------



## MommyNikki

mackjess--- I know what you mean about looking at those tests. For all of the times I took them and got a negative versus taking them now and getting negatives with "ghost lines" lol I am keeping myself from taking tests.


----------



## mackjess

MommyNikki said:


> mackjess--- I know what you mean about looking at those tests. For all of the times I took them and got a negative versus taking them now and getting negatives with "ghost lines" lol I am keeping myself from taking tests.

Trying to hold off to weds to test again.

Hi lilli! Good luck on your 2WW. Some of us are gonna be busting out BFPs soon. I can feel it!


----------



## Dollybird

Nicki I'm so glad your pregnancy going well.. Got my fingers crossed for you that your scan is perfect, we wanna see pics when you get it! 
Lilibella so sad for your loss. I'm testing the 15th too (that's if I don't crack and test sooner!) 
Mtln yeh I have heard of some people bleeding their whole preg- decidual bleeding. My mum bleed when she was preg with me initially and it turned out it was placenta previa. Hope u managed to catch that egg despite your body trying to confuse you! I think you should wait another couple of days then take another test. Mackjess Don't worry too much about having had your smear test (presuming that's what u had) I had one awhile back and they told me it was safe enough even if preg. I always bleed a wee bit after mine and if you are preg you'd be even more likely to bleed due to increased blood flow to the area. 
Hoping we all get our bfps soon.. I have a good feeling about this.... :hugs:

:dust: xxx


----------



## mackjess

Dolly, I hadn't even thought about more blood flow. You are a genius. :)

Not worried about the spotting, it just seemed weird because I usually only have a teeny but right after, not quite a bit for 24 hours.

The 15 th is gonna be here before you know it. Fingers crossed for you ladies and for nikki's sticky bean!


----------



## gnomette

hi girlys sorry not been around all day its been a funny old day hubby to a&e boiler didn't work an my sister who i have barely been in contact with for the last few years has been round!! so had things to keep me off thinking bout testing (that an the lack of tests) but i am so pleased to read of all the happy smiley opks an that everyone is getting along so well i can't wait to see all those bfp announcements come up xx 
nick01 gope everything stays going well for you wishing a happy healthy few months xx 
lili3bella i am so sorry for the loss of your little girl xx :hugs: fingers crossed some of the luck of the other ladies will rub off on you xx 
i am hoping that my tests will turn up in the next day or 2 cause i should be able to test wednesday af is due friday next week xx 
loves hugs an :dust::dust: to all xx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw hope your hubby ok gnomette?? Xxx


----------



## gnomette

yeh he slashed his finger with an angle grinder at work has had to have 8 stitches this was on thursday then it started to smell saturday an then it started to puss so had to take him back turned out it hadn't been x-rayed an thay he should have been given anti biotics as it was fiber glass they yanked out one of the cuts on his finger x hes fine though got anti biotics waiting for the swelling to go down so they can see clearer as to weather there is anything left in it it as fiber glass doesn't show up in x-ray an it was too messy to see anything when they were stitching him back up xx lol gas man coming tomorrow as i have no hot water well not enough to bath an wash us all anyway oh the joys of being grown up oh well i need to be kept busy x :dohh::dohh:


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi everyone sorry i'm a few days behind.

Dolly Congrats on your smileyface. Praying this is the month for BFP!

Mackjess and Mtln Praying for you to have a BFP!

Jabish Congrats on postive opk. Praying this is the month!

Nicki Praying for your sticky bean!

Lili3bella Sorry for your loss! Praying you have BFP this month!

Gnomette Praying for your hubbies finger and for your gas to get fixed!

AFM I am 10dpo and not very hopeful this month. No pregnancy symptoms and AF usually comes on 14dpo.


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks meggie, when you thinking of testing?? Are u waiting till you're late? Sometimes no symptoms is a symptom in itself! Lol.
Gnomette hope his finger better soon. Sounds sore! What dpo are you now?
So I'm 3dpo and keep telling myself its wayyy to early for symptoms..am I right? Except.. My bbs are agony, burny and Achey at the same time.. And I'm having shooting pains in my uterus. Plus loads of gas and heartburn. Trying not to read into it too much but argh this tww driving me mad already! Hows everyone else getting on? Xxx


----------



## mackjess

It's not too soon for symptoms from raised progesterone. praying for you to have bfp!

hang in there meggie. I'm not that hopeful this month eithe.

gl to all the lovely ladies on this thread.


----------



## IvyLane

Good morning ladies(or whatever time it is in your part of the word) Haven't been on in a while..Weekends always busy. Well I think I'm out for this month but glad to finally be out of limbo and have this cycle over with. I started with a bit of spotting last night and this morning and a neg hpt so pretty sure the witch got me. It was only the first cycle after mc so I really shouldn't have been expecting too much but still a bit sad...But now I can go order a bunch of opk's and hpt's and get ready for next month...I really hope to not see any of you on a thread for Dec :winkwink:(Hoping for BFP's all around!)


----------



## IvyLane

nicki01 said:


> Hope you are all hanging in there! Good luck an baby dust to all. I'm 4weeks 3 days in 2 hours and still hanging on in there with no bleed! I've got to make it to 6 weeks to get my scan to rule out a second ectopic!! Feeling positive! Well a little positive!! Lol.

Congrats! You'll be holding your little bundle in no time! It's great that you have such a positive attitude after a loss...It would be very easy to just get caught up in just reaching milestones but the time will fly by so enjoy every moment! So happy for you! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## IvyLane

mackjess said:


> I took a shower, got out of the shower, and if I look at the test just right I see the faintest ghost of color where the line should be. I held it up to the negative I had yesterday morning. The negative one that is the same early internet cheapie brand from the same batch, is stark white, and I can clearly see the evap lines because they are clear thin lines, almost like a ridge in the paper, on each edge of where the line would show up. On the one that I kind of think has a ghost of a color, I can't see the evap lines. I am out of early tests, and only have the 20miu ones left.
> 
> I don't know what to think. Mostly, I think I am crazy. Lol. Afraid to get the slightest hint of a hope up. I know that if I take the 20miu ones they may not show a positive for awhile, and it would take awhile for me to get more of the 10miu ones in the mail. Thinking my eyes might be playing tricks on me.

Oooooo! I hope it's the start of a BFP for you!


----------



## krystinab

Mackjess- thats awesome...my girl on my other thread saw a faint faint line on 6dpo and had a full blow BFP by 9dpo....I really hope its the same case for you!

Dolly- hell some people know early. Dont count yourself out yet!! But its waaaay to early to test!

Meggie- any SX update??

gnomette- any update on your tests?

AFM, just been lurking. I am 6dpo nothing going on...


----------



## mackjess

Thanks Ivy and Krystin. I'm not too excited yet. That was my only 10miu test and I haven't had positives on the 25miu tests yet. I looked at the 10miu again this morning and think my eyes might be playing tricks on me. The only "symptoms" I'm feeling so far could be AF related. Since the DH was sick last week I feel like I missed the eggy. =(

I still have time to get one more cycle in to get a BFP before Xmas. Even if I can't tell everyone by the holidays, I'd love to have that news to share with my husband.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Well ladies, I tested this morning at 11DPO, and I think I see a line! Last month I thought I saw a line, but I had to squint and hold it up to the light just right to see it, and these I don't have to! Plus I've never been able to get the line to show up in a pic! What do you ladies think...is this the start of my BFP?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## gnomette

i am 8dpo tests have still not arrived lol but went in to town an almost caved but walked past superdrug lol not got any symptoms though part from being a little tired but dd has been having night terrors an has had me up most of the night x got an e-mail late saturday saying tests had been dispatched :happydance: hubby is a grumpy sod has gone work an is unable to do as much as he would as the finger he hurt is on his left hand an he is left handed :dohh:

dolly hang in there you on days or nights this week? you need something to keep you busy i am supposed to taking photos of things to sell to i can sell them on fb! but i am on here instead lol 

mackjess not out til af turnes up don't give up hope xxx:kiss:

pray fingers crossed for you xx :happydance:


----------



## meggiemay93

Dollybird I will be testing after i'm a week late. I know how in the world can I wait so long. Truth is I wouldn't be waiting but money is a little bit of an issue right now. Hang in there the tww will be over before you know it. Praying for BFP!

IvLane Sorry about AF getting you. Hopefully you'll get a BFP next month.

Mackjess I'm praying this is your month for BFP! Hang in there!

Pray Definitely praying this is your BFP!! I can't really tell in the pic but the image didn't show up very well on my computer for some reason.


----------



## Dollybird

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Well ladies, I tested this morning at 11DPO, and I think I see a line! Last month I thought I saw a line, but I had to squint and hold it up to the light just right to see it, and these I don't have to! Plus I've never been able to get the line to show up in a pic! What do you ladies think...is this the start of my BFP?

I definitely see faint lines on both!! Hoping its your :bfp: ill keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## meggiemay93

Gnomette Praying your tests get there soon!


----------



## Dollybird

Gnomette I'm nightshift tonight then days at the weekend. You're right though I need to keep myself busy. Read a wee thing on fertility.com about surviving the tww and it was quite good- it suggests lots of ways to take your mind off things. 
Oh meggie it's a long time to wait wish I had that willpower! Probably a good idea though- I've wasted so much money on hpts in the past. 
Mackjess keep us updated on your testing. Hoping it was the start of your :bfp: 

:dust: xxx


----------



## mackjess

Gnomette, sorry the DH is being such a grumpers! This is why god gave us the wombs, guys wouldn't be able to take the pain! :)

Pray2be!!! My fellow Kansas girl! I'm so excited for you. I saw the faint line on one of the tests, and that's when I'm looking at it from my phone.

Meggie, I know how long you have been ttc. Thoughts and prayers are with you and I hope you are rewarded soon.

Dolly-I still like your symptoms. Fingers and toes and everything are crossed.

I know I missed some ladies, and I apologize I swear I have ADD or something! GL to this thread. It's one of my faves.

And OMG OMG OMG. I just went to the bathroom and had a wee bit of spotting. WHAT. I am never one to pre-spot before AF so I'm totally freaking out and anxious now! LOL


----------



## meggiemay93

mackjess said:


> And OMG OMG OMG. I just went to the bathroom and had a wee bit of spotting. WHAT. I am never one to pre-spot before AF so I'm totally freaking out and anxious now! LOL

It could just be implantation bleeding. Praying this is what it is and not AF.


----------



## gnomette

me too mackjess i love this thread an i know i miss some people sometimes mainly cause it can take me over an hour to write something as my kids do not stay still :happydance::happydance: for the spotting x 
meggiemay i am amazed at your will power xx

ok so 2ww is getting to me now to the point i am debating on walking to the 24hr supermarket just so i can get a test :dohh: i don't wanna sit with my hubby he is like a bear with a sore head an i am in the firing line cause my dd decided to go wee on the floor when i went to the loo aaaggghhh


----------



## mackjess

Here I was trying to not get my hopes up, but that spotting just ruined any chance of that! I never have spotting before AF, and it's still about 10 days away anyway so that would be some super early spotting. TWW is totally killing me now! Really hope it's IB.


----------



## krystinab

Pray - I def see a line. I think that's BFP in the making!! So exciting!

gnomette- girl I HATE the TWW...how far are you?!?

Mackjess- I hope its IB! You are only 6dpo so it cant be AF coming. How long are your cycles usually?

Meggie - It may be a blessing in disguse! You dont have to fool around squinting at lines and driving yourself crazy! FX for you. What day is AF due?

Whats our testing schedule? Where is everyone in thier TWW?

AFM, my last two natural cycles were 39 days so I don't plan on testing until CD45....which is damn near a lifetime away; Im only on cd22...ugh


----------



## IvyLane

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Well ladies, I tested this morning at 11DPO, and I think I see a line! Last month I thought I saw a line, but I had to squint and hold it up to the light just right to see it, and these I don't have to! Plus I've never been able to get the line to show up in a pic! What do you ladies think...is this the start of my BFP?

Hey : ) I think I can see a line on the bottom test..looking at it on my phone so very pixilated when I enlarge it but when I move the picture around the line I think I'm seeing ( a pinkish tint) moves with it and stays where it should be in relation to the test....if any of that made sense lol..so yeah I think there is a line there! Congrats! Hope it's the real thing! Those tests look like the ones I use often and I never even get a hint of anything unless it's real. This may be your month!


----------



## mackjess

My cycles are 28 days on the money and always starts late that night like at 10pm, you could set your calendar to it. So it should be starting the night of the 13th, but I may not notice it until the morning of the 14th.

I don't know how you handle 39 days!!! I shouldn't really start testing until Friday but will probably break down and test by Wednesday. So scared I'm going to be crushed though if I get BFNs this weekend after this spotting. Grrr


----------



## IvyLane

mackjess said:


> Here I was trying to not get my hopes up, but that spotting just ruined any chance of that! I never have spotting before AF, and it's still about 10 days away anyway so that would be some super early spotting. TWW is totally killing me now! Really hope it's IB.

Congrats! That's exciting!.but also difficult if u r trying to not get hopes up like u said...I thought I had implantation cramps (they were really bad) but it seems they were something else. I did get my hopes up but that's what we do here : ) I think I would have been totally out there if I had spotting too! I hope this is your month though!


----------



## meggiemay93

Mackjess Sounds like you'll be getting a BFP this month to me! :thumbup:

Krystinab My AF is supposed to come on Thursday the 8th. Praying for your tww to go by fast!

Gnomette I know you can make it til your tests come in the mail! Will power to ya!


----------



## mackjess

Now I'm having cramps like PMS cramps that I get a day before AF, which are always very mild for me and I rarely took Advil or anything for. 

Praying this isn't a cruel symptom joke and AF isn't showing up early. I'm only 1 1/2 months out from a m/c so my cycles may not be normal yet. I also had really bad chocolate cravings yesterday and was moody over the weekend. Other things that happen right before AF. Soo scared. I want to go to bed and sleep until it's testing day. LOL.


----------



## krystinab

Mack I really hope its implantation!! FX fro you girlie!


----------



## mackjess

krystinab said:


> Mack I really hope its implantation!! FX fro you girlie!

I just got to say I love it when you post. You look like Beyonce in your profile pic, and how can someone NOT feel better when strong, beautiful Beyonce is talking to them? hehe

:hugs:


----------



## mackjess

And I apologize to everyone for being a spazz! I feel like I'm hogging all the posts.


----------



## gnomette

pray i think i see a bfp in the making xx :happydance:
krystina i am 8dpo i am ok as long as i have my hubby to keep me busy we have been doing dance central on x box but it won't be happening tonight x lol x how do you do a 39 day cycle mine are all over the shop an that drives me insane xx
mackjess omg that would be driving me potty :hugs:
dolly oooh i will look at that xx an doing one night takes up 2days so it's like you only have to amuse your self for one x lol
ivy hun i have just been back to find your last update an i am sorry that af got you we can just keep this thread going for any of us left over it would be a shame to start an have to find another thread an for those who do get their bfp can all stick around til we get to know the beans are sticky an in the right place an keep supporting those who don't get their bfp's this time round??
anyone else think thats a good idea?? i like all the ladies on this thread its been good xx a lovely bunch of ladies xx


----------



## IvyLane

I'd like to stay here : ) I was briefly looking at a thread started for Dec already and just got _SAD_ : ( It's all different people and I still haven't totally gotten over being out this month..so at the very least I'll probably continue to stalk this thread. I'm no good at following multiple threads anyway lol..I gets confoosd lol


----------



## mackjess

IvyLane said:


> I'd like to stay here : ) I was briefly looking at a thread started for Dec already and just got _SAD_ : ( It's all different people and I still haven't totally gotten over being out this month..so at the very least I'll probably continue to stalk this thread. I'm no good at following multiple threads anyway lol..I gets confoosd lol


I agree. I joined this one a bit later, but I feel like I've caught up enough. I get excited when we hear from someone that was missing a few days and want to see how the BFPs go and cheer them on til the baby gets here.:happydance:


----------



## jabish

I'm goen nuts here...i ovulated a week early and this has never happend before...will my period come early if i don't get my BFP...does this mean i can test early?...and i am worried cause we only used preeseed the one time we BD and i dont get cm on my own...aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh...goen crazy here......please pray for me ...the 2ww is aweful but awesome...


----------



## mackjess

Yes, you would get your period early (if you weren't getting a BFP that is) and pay attention to how many days DPO you are for testing rather than how many days before what your AF date would be. The luteal phase after you ovulate should stay the same and that's what determines when AF starts. So they say you should get a positive test at 14DPO, but most people probably test by 9 or 10 DPO if they are impatient. =)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Thanks everyone! I sure do hope so!

Mackjess: I praying that its IB and implantation cramps! It would be awesome for both of us Kansas girls to get our :bfp:!!


----------



## jabish

I guess I would be 2dpo...wow this time is gonna go by slow aint it?..i need to focus on something else for a change i think but i feel i am obsessed at the moment


----------



## mtln777

I've been stalking all ur darling girlies for the past couple days.....I do like this thread and being new to this all the way around i've felt better having talked with u girls..... news to report NO BLOOD since sunday.....I'm definitly in the TWW but my body will tell me when to test.. I'd rather no let down with a bfn. I feel very + for alot of u girls and will continue to stick around....Now lets make some rainbow babies!!!!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## meggiemay93

Mtln Praying 2ww goes by fast and you get BFP this month!

Mackjess Hang in there! 

Gnomette definitely would love to keep this post going

Jabish yes that would mean AF would come early and you can definitely test for BFP sooner! Praying tww goes fast for you!

Hi to everyone I missed!


----------



## Dollybird

Haha jabish I know exactly how u feel!! I'm obsessing like crazy and I was trying so hard not to! 
Wow what a lot of activity our wee thread has had in the past few hours! It's taken me he's to catch up! Lol.
Aw ivy sorry to hear af got u :-( it's always disappointing when she arrives. 
Mackjess I hope it was ib too!! Keep us updated! 
I agree this has been a lovely thread and its been the one I've been coming back to again and again. 
Kristin what a long cycle!! Do you know when you o'd?? And I agree- you do look a bit like beyonce!  
And the rest of you ladies (it's taken me so long to catch up I know ill have missed a few!) I'm praying for your :bfp: s 

:dust: xxx


----------



## Dollybird

4dpo... Still blooming ages till testing. Having lots of cramps.. And a sore back. Missing my coffee on nightshift! Trying to avoid caffeine! Xxx


----------



## carebear1981

Well I guess I'm out indefinitely... Again... Seems OH has changed his mind about TTC after my latest loss. He was totally immune to my seductions while I o'd. I talked to him about it Sunday and he's just so angry and upset. I just don't know how to convince him and I'm so frustrated cuz I want a rainbow so badly. :(


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I tested again this morning and got 3BFN, not even a faint line like yesterday...:cry: I just have that "feeling" that I am pg this month,and I know it's still early. AF is due Saturday. I'm going to try not to test tomorrow, but that's easier said than done! Praying all of us get our :bfp: this month!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

carebear1981 said:


> Well I guess I'm out indefinitely... Again... Seems OH has changed his mind about TTC after my latest loss. He was totally immune to my seductions while I o'd. I talked to him about it Sunday and he's just so angry and upset. I just don't know how to convince him and I'm so frustrated cuz I want a rainbow so badly. :(

:hugs: I hope he comes around! Maybe he just needs more time. I know how hard it is to wait, it just about killed me when we had to take a break after my last loss in February. We didn't start trying again till August. Which seems like a lifetime when you want a baby so bad, and all your friends are prego!


----------



## krystinab

carebear, we were pretty messed up after the mmc too. DH wanted to wait 6 months to try again and I wanted to start as soon as my DR gave me the ok (I had a D&C), but after I thought about it I figured it was important that we take the time to greive and get our minds right....FX that DH comes around soon but give him the time to greive like he needs to! :hugs:

Pray, PUT DOWN the HPTs....LOL You are still super early. I say wait 3 days and test again. Good luck hon!

Dolly, ugh no caffeine sucks espically on a night shift! Do you at least dirnk tea? Your sx sound promising. FX for you!

AMF, nothing is really going on. A few twinges here and a few pulls there but nothing to write home about. I wasnt planning on testing until Thaksgiving but my open enrollement is over on 11/15 so I figure I will just test then...smh


----------



## IvyLane

carebear1981 said:


> Well I guess I'm out indefinitely... Again... Seems OH has changed his mind about TTC after my latest loss. He was totally immune to my seductions while I o'd. I talked to him about it Sunday and he's just so angry and upset. I just don't know how to convince him and I'm so frustrated cuz I want a rainbow so badly. :(

I'm so sorry! I know how hard that is...my OH didn't even want to try for another at first (we both thought we were done having more but the baby bug got me again) and told me ahead of time that if there was a mc he did NOT want to try again...EVER! .I agreed at the time but after it actually happened I had a MAJOR change of heart...like within a day of the bleeding starting. I thought he was going to stick to his guns but after some heavy heavy discussion and tons of tears (on both sides) I guess he realized how important it was to me. He never officially said "let's try again" and we haven't really discussed it again but it's pretty obvious we aren't preventing it so I guess this is him "trying again". 

I really hope your OH comes around. Some men are totally immune to a loss and others take it really hard. I know it's hard to wait but also you can be grateful that you have a man who has emotions lol. He might just need some more time. So sorry again though!


----------



## meggiemay93

Carebear Sorry about your OH not wanting to ttc. Praying that he'll have a change of heart!

Pray Even if you got a BFN it is still early so just wait awhile. Praying you have BFP when you test again!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## IvyLane

Ok...just because I need to share some (possibly dark) humor today ( hope this doesn't offend anyone)....I was on Google looking at the term "rainbow baby" and some one said they thought it meant the parents were hoping their babies would be gay .....hahahahaha....sorry....just laughed my butt off! I am by no means trying to get into a discussion here about anything ethical...just laughing at the misunderstanding...ehhhemm...sorry...first time I've laughed today : )


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks everyone. Its nice that u all understand the frustration and u r absolutely right that I should be happy he has feelings/emotions too. I'm gonna give him some space but I know what I want for Christmas!!


----------



## mackjess

Ivy-that cracked me up. :wacko:

Care-Sorry your OH isn't up to the challenge yet. My DH told me not to tell him we were trying again because he would worry too much. I think it's sweet that he is so concerned about it. I am sure after a little time he will come around. 

Pray- I am praying for a BFP for you, but Krystina is right you should prob wait at least 48 hours to test. ( I say this as there is no way I could hold out) :haha:

OK, I had a list of names in my head I was going to respond to and I know I'm forgetting some. 

AFM (I don't know what AFM or FX mean)-
Not sure what the 3 tiny dots of spotting I saw yesterday were about, or the AF type of cramps I was feeling. It's way too early for my AF, and I usually only cramp during the first day after AF has actually started. I kept going to the bathroom in fear that the witch had showed up early (not due til 13/14th) but nothing. I've read from a lot of people that IB cramps felt different to them than AF cramps. Mine didn't, and I'm pretty sure my brain was doing it's best to try to make them feel different so I'd think it was IB, but nope, they felt EXACTLY like AF. Weird

No other symptoms, so going nuts waiting to test. I even sniffed an old textbook I have that drove me NUTS last time I was prego because it was so musty smelling that it was bothering me thru my shut cabinet at the office. Didn't smell a thing. LOL. Trying to hold out until Friday, but we will see how that goes. :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Krystina- I know but it's so hard to wait! Lol! I think I am going to get some $ store tests, I've had better luck with those!

Ivy- that's funny!

Mackjess- AFM=as for me, FX=fingers crossed


----------



## IvyLane

Macjess...ur symptoms really sound promising to me : )


----------



## mackjess

IvyLane said:


> Macjess...ur symptoms really sound promising to me : )

Thank you. That was just yesterday though, feel totally normal today. Not sure I BD'd close enough to my days so not getting the hopes up too much. :blush:

And thank you pray2be!! I kind of had a guess on what they meant, just not the actual words for the acronyms. hehe


----------



## Dollybird

Aw carebear he will change his mind just give him time- its different for guys they take a bit longer to get to the grieving stage than us, which means he's prob still in that stage. He will get past it it just takes time. i had the exact same problem with my hubby at the beginning of this cycle- he never said anything to me about it but i could tell he was holding back initially when we bd'd. we ended up having a huge conversation in which he admitted that he was terrified of trying again- he was scared of something happening to me or to our baby should we concieve, plus he also admitted he did'nt realise how big a deal it was for me to get trying again ASAP. And bear in mind we have already waited 3 months (due to the metho) so he had time to get used to the idea but still wasnt quite ready. So its normal. Give him time to chill/sweat it out, and then reapproach it. 

Aw pray youre not out yet dont be put off by the bfn. Still early days yet. You know its funny cause ( and man i hate to say it as dont wanna jinx myself) but i have that feeling too..even though its early..and i feel like theres been signs around me that i am (or at least will be soon).. yes that prob makes me sound wacko but its true!!

Kystin i do love cups of tea too but they have loads of caffeine as well! :-( trying to limit myself to 2-3 cups per day. ITS PANTS!! but if it helps my wee eggy implant then its a small price to pay. 

Ivy that cracked my up too.. although i must admit i too had to google it to find out the true meaning!! lol. 

Mackjess dont worry if you dont have symptoms you had the last time.. every preg is different and often people dont have the same symptoms the second time round. 

afm.. no change ladies!! my hip is killing me though which the last preg was once of my first signs... but at 4dpo im thinking too early?? 

:dust: xxx


----------



## gnomette

aww carebear it sucks but he probably just needs a bit of time x :hugs:
ivy lane xx that made me giggle xx
pray please don't give up hope af has not shown yet xx 
mackjess i have everything crossed for you xx
dolly it all sounds fab just keep thinking positive an you will be fine xx 
afm my tests didn't turn up so i am actually going potty no symptoms part from a few spots around my ears an neck? that actually could mean af is on its way i always get a bit spotty xx oh well can't do anymore than i am now just gotta wait an see x


----------



## Womble12

It's taken me about an hour to catch up through these threads, so much has happened. And what a lucky thread. A couple of BFP's already, woop woop!!! I hope and pray they stick, & those lines get darker.

To those that are out this months, I'm sorry, sending you hugs x

And to others in the tww eeeeekkk! Fingers crossed.

I am 8 dpo today but zero symptoms. Last month when I had bfp I had super sore boobs. Nothing this time other then I have a sore throat which I doubt is pregnancy related. Should I be getting the same symptoms again, or am I out already as no symptoms? I test on Saturday as that's day af would be due as I only have a 12 day lp. 

Was at my brother in laws wedding 2 weekends ago and I just know they're going to fall pregnant straight away and although I'll be happy for them, if I'm not pregnant at same time I think I'll burst into tears. So silly I am worrying about something that hasn't happened yet but I just feel with no symptoms I'm out already. And feel ill so just feeling bit down.

So when's everyone in tww testing?


----------



## Dollybird

Wombke Don't count yourself out yet missus it ain't over till af arrives!! And don't worry about the symptom thing either some people don't get the same symptoms the second time round! Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Dollybird said:


> Wombke Don't count yourself out yet missus it ain't over till af arrives!! And don't worry about the symptom thing either some people don't get the same symptoms the second time round! Xxx

Hope you're right. Just feel like af is on way but still bit early for that, but as its first cycle since mc it could all be mixed up. I did ovulate though which I was overjoyed about.

Dolly, I was watching your trek to a smiley face, so pleased you got one :happydance:


----------



## mackjess

:blush:Well I hope eating an entire sleeve (-4 cookies that I shared) of Girl Scout Thin Mints counts as a symptom! Holy cow. I've barely had any sweets the last 2 months and have been eating very clean. Not sure what happened there!!


----------



## jabish

carebear1981 said:


> Well I guess I'm out indefinitely... Again... Seems OH has changed his mind about TTC after my latest loss. He was totally immune to my seductions while I o'd. I talked to him about it Sunday and he's just so angry and upset. I just don't know how to convince him and I'm so frustrated cuz I want a rainbow so badly. :(



so sorry that your hubby isn't on board and is having such a tough time..I will be praying for you both and i hope you can change his mind!!!


----------



## jabish

My DH told me 2 days ago that he wouldn't mind waiting to try again...that he is worried about his job and the economy....ticked me off...he thought i was on the same page but i saiduuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...what did u thnk i was peeing on all those sticks for everyday...surely not my health so...sometimes our hubbys just don't get how much we want this...I hope and pray for all our BFP's this month ladies!!!!!!


----------



## mackjess

jabish said:


> My DH told me 2 days ago that he wouldn't mind waiting to try again...that he is worried about his job and the economy....ticked me off...he thought i was on the same page but i saiduuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...what did u thnk i was peeing on all those sticks for everyday...surely not my health so...sometimes our hubbys just don't get how much we want this...I hope and pray for all our BFP's this month ladies!!!!!!

Do you know when you have enough money for kids? :shrug:

Never!! You do your best to figure it out as you go along and things work out. :thumbup:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

No prob Mackjess, it took me a while to figure them out too!

Dolly- I know I'm not out yet! But I have had that feeling for a while too!

Oh, I was just at a meeting at my church, and one of the ladies across the table from me had a cough drop, and I could smell it so strongly it started churning my stomach! I've never had a problem with the smell of cough drops!


----------



## meggiemay93

Pray Sounds like a prego symptom to me!!!! 

Mackjess Sounds like you are having prego symptoms too!

Womble I'm having the same problem. My AF is supposed to come thursday. I'm having no prego symptoms and possibly af symptoms. I'll be praying we both get BFP's though!

Hi to everyone else! Praying for BFP's all around!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I hope so meggie!


----------



## jabish

the only thing I have goen on is sore bb's and some cramps...3 dpo here and goen nuts...AF due on Saturday


----------



## mtln777

carebear1981 said:


> Well I guess I'm out indefinitely... Again... Seems OH has changed his mind about TTC after my latest loss. He was totally immune to my seductions while I o'd. I talked to him about it Sunday and he's just so angry and upset. I just don't know how to convince him and I'm so frustrated cuz I want a rainbow so badly. :(

carebear, my heart breaks for you.......:hugs: To go thru this being a woman alone is a VERY HARD process and men do not understand.. Maybe OH is grieving this way because it is so early and I;m sure watching you hurt makes him hurt....Give him sometime to come to terms in his way....Agree to let it happens when it happens if you can get him to. You will get your rainbow baby stay positive!!!! :) xoxoxox


----------



## gnomette

Womble you never know what's gonna happen try an keep your hopes up xx
Pray your symptoms are all sounding good got everything crossed for you xx
Jabish men really don't get anything when we want a baby just need to tell them exactly how you feel an eventually they will understand it just takes a bit of Time for them to process it xx 
Afm I have the start of a stinking cold an I am almost certain af is on her way I have a awful back ache an I am turning into a grumpy cow an all I wanna do is eat chocolate oh well there is always next month xx 
Good luck an loves to all xx


----------



## mackjess

Thanks Meggie. Fingers crossed for you, too.

And again, the stuffing my face with thin mints is confusing. They've been at my desk since Friday and I haven't touched them or been that tempted to. Today I couldn't stop eating them. What I don't get is that it's totally an AF symptom for me, and that's still 8 days away. I usually get these AF symptoms just 2 days before, and during the first day of AF, so it's still early.

so while I hope you are right, none of my 'symptoms' seem preggers related at all.


----------



## krystinab

mackjess said:


> Thanks Meggie. Fingers crossed for you, too.
> 
> And again, the stuffing my face with thin mints is confusing. They've been at my desk since Friday and I haven't touched them or been that tempted to. Today I couldn't stop eating them. What I don't get is that it's totally an AF symptom for me, and that's still 8 days away. I usually get these AF symptoms just 2 days before, and during the first day of AF, so it's still early.
> 
> so while I hope you are right, none of my 'symptoms' seem preggers related at all.

I thought I was the only who who stuffed my face when AF is coming. Damn you ladies make me feel like Im normal.


----------



## gnomette

Krystina no I eat anything as long as its sweet my favorite thing to eat is biscuits when af is due x


----------



## meggiemay93

jabish said:


> the only thing I have goen on is sore bb's and some cramps...3 dpo here and goen nuts...AF due on Saturday

Did you mean 13 dpo or do you have a really short luteal phase?


----------



## gnomette

Krystina no I eat anything as long as its sweet my favorite thing to eat is biscuits when af is due x


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> jabish said:
> 
> 
> My DH told me 2 days ago that he wouldn't mind waiting to try again...that he is worried about his job and the economy....ticked me off...he thought i was on the same page but i saiduuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...what did u thnk i was peeing on all those sticks for everyday...surely not my health so...sometimes our hubbys just don't get how much we want this...I hope and pray for all our BFP's this month ladies!!!!!!
> 
> Do you know when you have enough money for kids? :shrug:
> 
> Never!! You do your best to figure it out as you go along and things work out. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I feel the same....My mother in law was against us having a 3rd how wud we afford it, do u guys really think this is smart???? I wanted to scream YOUR NOT IN MY BEDROOM......:) but kept my cool and just stopped telling her about my wants for a 3rd baby. I believe God gives you what you can handle and somehow someway you make it work....Men who needs em oh wait we do for there donations...lol :) Hope that brought a smile to your faces....xoxoxoxo


----------



## jabish

meggiemay93 said:


> jabish said:
> 
> 
> the only thing I have goen on is sore bb's and some cramps...3 dpo here and goen nuts...AF due on Saturday
> 
> Did you mean 13 dpo or do you have a really short luteal phase?Click to expand...

crap...made a mistake..lol....AF is due 2 saturdays from now...on the 17th...my bad


----------



## meggiemay93

jabish said:


> meggiemay93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jabish said:
> 
> 
> the only thing I have goen on is sore bb's and some cramps...3 dpo here and goen nuts...AF due on Saturday
> 
> Did you mean 13 dpo or do you have a really short luteal phase?Click to expand...
> 
> crap...made a mistake..lol....AF is due 2 saturdays from now...on the 17th...my badClick to expand...

Okay thanks that makes more sense. lol


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

gnomette said:


> Krystina no I eat anything as long as its sweet my favorite thing to eat is biscuits when af is due x

I crave chocolate and pretty much anything sweet too when AF is due!!

OMG! I had the same smell aversion tonight, only it was for bread and butter pickles. I've never really liked them, but the smell has never gotten to me and tonight it almost made me sick! We went to a buffet type restaurant called Sweet Tomatoes, and my son had a bread and butter pickle in his hand when we left. I could smell it even after he ate it, and he was in the back seat!


----------



## mackjess

Pray2bBlessed said:


> gnomette said:
> 
> 
> Krystina no I eat anything as long as its sweet my favorite thing to eat is biscuits when af is due x
> 
> I crave chocolate and pretty much anything sweet too when AF is due!!
> 
> OMG! I had the same smell aversion tonight, only it was for bread and butter pickles. I've never really liked them, but the smell has never gotten to me and tonight it almost made me sick! We went to a buffet type restaurant called Sweet Tomatoes, and my son had a bread and butter pickle in his hand when we left. I could smell it even after he ate it, and he was in the back seat!Click to expand...

Yay for not liking smells!! I feel more and more out of it this month, which is ok since I didn't ov when I thought I would. I really bd' too late and too early to have a chance this month. pray this is your month and I'll take next month for Kansas!

gnomette- I think I'm getting your cold. =(

so on that note, good night. fx!


----------



## meggiemay93

Pray Oh boy! :winkwink:

Mackjess Sorry you feel like you're out for this month. Maybe next month right?!


----------



## gnomette

mackjess said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gnomette said:
> 
> 
> Krystina no I eat anything as long as its sweet my favorite thing to eat is biscuits when af is due x
> 
> I crave chocolate and pretty much anything sweet too when AF is due!!
> 
> OMG! I had the same smell aversion tonight, only it was for bread and butter pickles. I've never really liked them, but the smell has never gotten to me and tonight it almost made me sick! We went to a buffet type restaurant called Sweet Tomatoes, and my son had a bread and butter pickle in his hand when we left. I could smell it even after he ate it, and he was in the back seat!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for not liking smells!! I feel more and more out of it this month, which is ok since I didn't ov when I thought I would. I really bd' too late and too early to have a chance this month. pray this is your month and I'll take next month for Kansas!
> 
> gnomette- I think I'm getting your child. =(
> 
> so on that note, good night. fx!Click to expand...

My child or my cold? Lol


----------



## mackjess

oh my goodness. your cold. Lol! I edited it so people won't think I'm a child stealer. heh, silly smart phones.


----------



## mackjess

meggiemay93 said:


> Pray Oh boy! :winkwink:
> 
> Mackjess Sorry you feel like you're out for this month. Maybe next month right?!


Yes! And this month was a learning experience for sure. My phone app and ticker had the wrong ov date for me, probably since I just started trying to figure that out. After I adjusted my af start date for oct on my app (I was really only spotting the first day) it gave me a closer ov date to my opk' so at least I should bd on the right days next month!


----------



## gnomette

mackjess :haha::haha: it did make me giggle lol 
womble sorry i missed your post for a start i was doing it all on my phone last night as i was working xx i had the same worries bout one of my best friends they got married a month ago an i knew that they were trying an she was hoping to fall on their wedding night (they didn't an she was gutted) but when i found out as her oh told my oh that they were trying before she told me (they are best friends too) my first reaction was if they fall before us i will be really pissed off thing is i wouldn't be i would be over the moon (they are trying for their first) but my knee jerk gut reaction was that i would be pissed off i support her in all the ttc crap we go through an she loves it we grump bout our hubbys but i can't help that think i would be jealous if she fell before me x but satistics say she will fall before me she has 2 tubes for a start!! you wanna chat then please feel free to message me it does almost put more pressure on you when you feel that way like you just wanna be preg an specially when someone close is trying too its different when its people on groups like this cause its easier to be happy for someone you only "sort of know" (even though we share really intimate stuff) it just is xx
jabish it sucks when men try an give you what they think is a reasonable excuse!!! cause the whole world is struggling with the recession an if i am really honest we have done really well since the recession my hubby was self employed an he is now employed who knows how things will go just gotta live for now or we can find ourselves for ever making excuses why not to do thing not just having a baby xx
mtln my mil is not that over the moon when we have told her i am pregnant before but we don't really discuss with her ttc at the end of the day its down to you an your oh xx 

how's everyone doing today??

:hugs::hugs:

afm my tests have finally showed up!!!:happydance::happydance: you know i am gonna do one later even if its not fmu don't you an everyone knows there is no way i am gonna get a bfp at 10dpo in the afternoon an i will be pissed off with my self for doing it an then i will reach for the horrid chocolate an then i will have to spend an hour on the kinect to burn it all off :dohh: i am such a numpty!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

My temp dropped way down this morning, I'm not sure what's going. AF isn't due until Saturday. I'm 13DPO, so it too late for an implant dip...right?


----------



## meggiemay93

Pray I'm not sure when a drop in temp for implantation would be, but I do know that when I was prego I was having some spotting at 2 weeks after my AF was due and they told me that was implantation bleeding. So maybe your temp drop could be from implantation. Not sure. Hope this is helpful or someone can give you a better answer.

Gnomette Yay for tests showing up!!!

Mackjess Hopefully everything works out right next month.

AFM My AF is supposed to show tomorrow. I think it's gonna come, but probably late. We'll see. I do have a somewhat heightened sense of smell right now though?!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm afraid I'm out...in August I had a temp dip on 13DPO, my temp rose a little the next 2 days then the :witch: arrived on 16DPO...


----------



## meggiemay93

I'm so sorry, Pray! :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Pray &#8211; Sorry girl, I haven&#8217;t tried temping and I hope I don&#8217;t have to start. I will endeavor into that if I don&#8217;t get a BFP by the new year, so I am no help hun. Does it drop if you move around too much or wake at a different time? 

Gnomette &#8211; I&#8217;m glad you got a chuckle. I did too. Have fun whizzing on all your tests! No wonder guys like peeing on stuff so much. Who knew it was so much fun??

Krystina &#8211; Possible PMS or not, I avoided the sweets aisle at the store today, even completing an abrupt u-turn because that is where I was headed! And the Thin Mints are at work. I left them out so others could eat them. Hopefully they are gone when I get back!

Jabish &#8211; You just hang in there and do what you want to do! It&#8217;s your body, if you fall pregnant it will sort itself out. How could such a blessing be a bad thing? I don&#8217;t think men understand the ticking clocks we can get.

Meggie - Thank you, Still have fingers crossed for you. And if not we can still get xmas BFPs.

Dolly &#8211; Any new symptoms?

Good luck and baby dust to all the ladies on this very lucky thread!! Waiting for more BFPs. 

AFM - Home sick with a terrible COLD and sore throat. LOL. Today I was supposed to have my first one-on-one meeting with our new manager, so I was going to go in anyway, then called in sick at the last minute because I knew there was no way I'd make it til our meeting at 3pm today! So, the DH had already gone to work and I was at home sick with no OJ, coffee creamer, or sprite!! I had to run to the store and get all that stuff, and also took my CVS bucks to go get cough drops and a bunch of tests. LOL. 

So, now I have unboxed and unwrapped my EPTs, ClearBlues, and FRERs and they are ready to go in a cosmetic bag in the bathroom on top of the toilet along with my internet cheapies. DH never looks in the bag because it is also there when AF is in town. Hehe. I threw all the boxes/wrappers away in a plastic bag in the garage trash so DH won't see them all and think I'm nutso! Again, not thinking this is my month, but if it isn't I'll be doing OPKs soon and trying again. :)


----------



## gnomette

mackjess tbh what went through head when i first read it was you licking the computer to get my cold the other side of the world lol i have the urge to sit an point at the computer screen giggling screen licker :laugh2:
pray don't give up yet it could just be your body being mean xx an we are going to keep the thread going anyway so we can be crazy next month those of us left behind xx
meggie its not here yet hunny so your not out yet xx :hugs:
afm i have hidden my tests in with my opks hubby will have no idea an i did do one an guess what?? bfn (as she creeps off to the biscuit box!!)
:dust::dust::dust: to all loves an hugs xx


----------



## meggiemay93

Gnomette Thanks! Sorry about bfn but you're not out yet either!

Mackjess Praying you get over your cold soon! Lol about the tests! That's so funny!


----------



## mackjess

Heh, gnomette I promise there was no computer licking. TWW has not driven me that crazy...yet! Funny visual though. :haha:

Thanks Meggie. I hate colds! Not feeling too terrible. Still have a sore throat and feel worn out, but much better than last night and when I woke up!

Exciting update, I finally got my sick behind off of the sofa and away from the laptop to go take a shower. Nothing makes you feel better like not being scuzzy anymore. :happydance:

And weird thing, I had loads of hair shedding. Like a handful of it after when I was rinsing my conditioner out. I have hypothyroidism, and with my last BFP it was actually my thyroid symptoms returning that made me realize I was probably prego, so I tested asap and got my thyroid meds increased. Sadly the day after I got the new script I started my m/c. :nope:

I had my thyroid checked a 2 weeks ago after returning to my normal dose and it was good. I am tired of this TWW already!! Every time I think it's not my month for a BFP, and accept it with a good attitude, something happens that makes me wonder if it's another symptom. URGGG. I think I'll be relieved one way or another if AF shows up. This morning was a total debbie downer for me because I got an email from the women's clinic I go to. It was just telling me that my results were normal from my yearly pap last week, but I just burst into tears because the last time that email address popped up in my email inbox was after I made my first pregnancy appt and they were sending me new patient paperwork. The loss hit me again out of no where! :nope: Emotional roller coaster here today!

And hugs for you Pray! I hope the temp drop doesn't mean AF is on the way.


----------



## meggiemay93

Awww Mackjess! So sorry about your email bringing back bad memories! I'm really wanting this BFP for you! I'm praying for you like crazy!!!!


----------



## mackjess

meggiemay93 said:


> Awww Mackjess! So sorry about your email bringing back bad memories! I'm really wanting this BFP for you! I'm praying for you like crazy!!!!

Thanks hun. I was so glad I was home and not at work when I saw the email. I tell ya, I don't know what I'd do without this site. GL to all of you supportive, wonderful ladies! :hugs:


----------



## IvyLane

mackjess said:


> Heh, gnomette I promise there was no computer licking. TWW has not driven me that crazy...yet! Funny visual though. :haha:
> 
> Thanks Meggie. I hate colds! Not feeling too terrible. Still have a sore throat and feel worn out, but much better than last night and when I woke up!
> 
> Exciting update, I finally got my sick behind off of the sofa and away from the laptop to go take a shower. Nothing makes you feel better like not being scuzzy anymore. :happydance:
> 
> And weird thing, I had loads of hair shedding. Like a handful of it after when I was rinsing my conditioner out. I have hypothyroidism, and with my last BFP it was actually my thyroid symptoms returning that made me realize I was probably prego, so I tested asap and got my thyroid meds increased. Sadly the day after I got the new script I started my m/c. :nope:
> 
> I had my thyroid checked a 2 weeks ago after returning to my normal dose and it was good. I am tired of this TWW already!! Every time I think it's not my month for a BFP, and accept it with a good attitude, something happens that makes me wonder if it's another symptom. URGGG. I think I'll be relieved one way or another if AF shows up. This morning was a total debbie downer for me because I got an email from the women's clinic I go to. It was just telling me that my results were normal from my yearly pap last week, but I just burst into tears because the last time that email address popped up in my email inbox was after I made my first pregnancy appt and they were sending me new patient paperwork. The loss hit me again out of no where! :nope: Emotional roller coaster here today!
> 
> And hugs for you Pray! I hope the temp drop doesn't mean AF is on the way.

Macjess sorry the loss hitting you again. Had that happen to me over the weekend. Was with some people who knew and some who didn't so was trying to hide it...but you never know what's going to trigger the memories and emotions....how long has it been for you? I'm sure I read it before but I have a hard time keeping everyone straight.
To everyone who hides their hpt's and opk's ....lol...meeeee tooooo! I don't know why I do it...just too embarassed I guess lol.


----------



## mackjess

My m/c was about a month and a half ago, 9/15. Sorry about your loss as well, and having to act OK when you weren't this weekend. It's tough.


----------



## IvyLane

Macjess...Wow..that was less than a week before me. Sorry. How far along were you if you don't mind me asking


----------



## mackjess

I think 5-6 weeks. Didn't get to my first appt for bloodwork.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Thanks ladies! 

Mackjess - I hope you feel better soon! I get emotional over random things that bring back memories too! Temping at different times can affect temps, but I have my alarm set for 7am, so I always temp around the same time.

Gnomette - I hope so!

Anyways, I don't think I'll be testing anymore till AF is late. So we'll see.


----------



## IvyLane

mackjess said:


> I think 5-6 weeks. Didn't get to my first appt for bloodwork.

I'm Sorry...I think it's hard no matter how far along. I was early too..didn't make it to 5 weeks. I only knew I was pregnant for a few days before the spotting started then full on AF. It's hard when it's so early and people just kind of brush it off like it's nothing. I love the Drs I saw then and after (had my yearly 2 weeks later) but they were both like."it's natures way of getting rid of something that wasn't working right"...which I'm sorry but it pissed me off. I'm pretty sure they don't say that when you lose a baby that you can see and looks like a baby. Sorry...didn't realize I was so angry about that lol..well anyway...sorry again to you and to everyone on here for their losses. I hope we all get our sticky bfp's soon : )


----------



## mackjess

I think I knew less than 48 hrs that I was pregnant. I was 4 days late for AF when it finally dawned on me because I had just quit taking the pill after 15 years of being on it and didn't expect to have a normal cycle or OV so soon. 

I understand the anger. I did NOT like my OB at all, my first appt was after the m/c. She told me then it was probably a chemical pregnancy since I barely got a positive 4 days after the missed period, and actually said, more than once "well you were never really pregnant". I had a BFP on a HPT and a confirmation urine test at a doctor. I understand what a chemical pregnancy means, but excuse me, I WAS FRIGGING PG!!. Thank god her nurses were angels because I might have slapped her face off if nobody had been showing any compassion that day! Still haven't made up my mind if I'll stay with her if I end up prego again. Maybe she is a really good doctor with no bedside manner. 

All I know is we will all feel better after we get our sticky BFPs and have an angel we get to hold.

Pray-still wishing and crossing everything for you.


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! again its taken my ages to catch up! 
Hahahaha all this screen licking chat is cracking me up!you ladies are crazy.. An I love it! Lol.
On another note though sad to hear some of you have had to deal with insensitive comments.. I think people think they're helping when they say stuff like that, I've had some really dumb things said to me too, but I know they probably just think they'll make you feel better by trying to pretend its less of a deal than it is. What it comes down to is that unless someone has been through a loss they can nevere truely understand. I also get annoyed when people address my quest to become a mummy- they say things like "just relax" and "stop obsessing over it".. But they don't understand.. And I know they trying to help so I just let it go right over my head. 
Aw pray it could be implantation it's not over yet so don't count yourself out.. That's one of the reasons I stopped temping cause I was always reading too much into my temps and stressing over it. 
Mackjess I'm hoping those are prego signs!! Sounds good anyway! 

Afm bbs still agony, cramping a bit, and back sore.. Plus I feel a bit nauseated and my gums bled this morning which the last time they did that I was preg! They never bleed normally otherwise. And a biggie for me is I woke up during the night needing to pee! But.. It could all be coincidental... I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up!

Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Meggie I've got my fingers crossed that the witch doesn't show tomorrow!!

Just reading about yous hiding your tests.. I do that too!! Dunno why it's not like DH doesn't know ill be using tests at some point! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

dolly your symptoms sound even better. I can't wait to check this thread in the am and see if we have more bfp's.

I'm a little terrified of a let down myself now. I had accepted that I am prob not prego this time around, but tonight I noticed a few blue veins on my bbs, and my nips are extremely sensitive to cold. Usually I'll get headlights on if I get a chill, but don't really 'feel' that they got cold. tonight when cold air hit them, it was like I felt the chill go straight thru, hit the back of my ribcage then shoot down my spine. It wasn't painful, just a jolt of cold. But, I am sick and pretty sure I had a fever last night and this morning so maybe it's some weird effect from that. 

This two week wait is killing me. hopeful that something happens when I test tomorrow, but at this point af would even be a relief! Even with the weird possible sypms I still don't feel prego at all.


----------



## meggiemay93

IvyLane said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> I think 5-6 weeks. Didn't get to my first appt for bloodwork.
> 
> I'm Sorry...I think it's hard no matter how far along. I was early too..didn't make it to 5 weeks. I only knew I was pregnant for a few days before the spotting started then full on AF. It's hard when it's so early and people just kind of brush it off like it's nothing. I love the Drs I saw then and after (had my yearly 2 weeks later) but they were both like."it's natures way of getting rid of something that wasn't working right"...which I'm sorry but it pissed me off. I'm pretty sure they don't say that when you lose a baby that you can see and looks like a baby. Sorry...didn't realize I was so angry about that lol..well anyway...sorry again to you and to everyone on here for their losses. I hope we all get our sticky bfp's soon : )Click to expand...




mackjess said:


> I think I knew less than 48 hrs that I was pregnant. I was 4 days late for AF when it finally dawned on me because I had just quit taking the pill after 15 years of being on it and didn't expect to have a normal cycle or OV so soon.
> 
> I understand the anger. I did NOT like my OB at all, my first appt was after the m/c. She told me then it was probably a chemical pregnancy since I barely got a positive 4 days after the missed period, and actually said, more than once "well you were never really pregnant". I had a BFP on a HPT and a confirmation urine test at a doctor. I understand what a chemical pregnancy means, but excuse me, I WAS FRIGGING PG!!. Thank god her nurses were angels because I might have slapped her face off if nobody had been showing any compassion that day! Still haven't made up my mind if I'll stay with her if I end up prego again. Maybe she is a really good doctor with no bedside manner.
> 
> All I know is we will all feel better after we get our sticky BFPs and have an angel we get to hold.
> 
> Pray-still wishing and crossing everything for you.

Ivylane and Mackjess My OB was really good about my baby being a real baby and everything. But I did have some other people and doctor say some stuff like there was probably something wrong with the baby, and they all knew I was 14 weeks and I could definitely tell it was a human baby. And there was nothing wrong with my baby either. Just 6 days before the mc I had an ultrasound and everything was fine except the placenta was detaching a little. That ended up being why I miscarried because placenta came completely detached. Some people can be very insensitive. The one lady even had mc's herself!


----------



## meggiemay93

Dollybird said:


> Meggie I've got my fingers crossed that the witch doesn't show tomorrow!!
> 
> Just reading about yous hiding your tests.. I do that too!! Dunno why it's not like DH doesn't know ill be using tests at some point! Xxx




mackjess said:


> dolly your symptoms sound even better. I can't wait to check this thread in the am and see if we have more bfp's.
> 
> I'm a little terrified of a let down myself now. I had accepted that I am prob not prego this time around, but tonight I noticed a few blue veins on my bbs, and my nips are extremely sensitive to cold. Usually I'll get headlights on if I get a chill, but don't really 'feel' that they got cold. tonight when cold air hit them, it was like I felt the chill go straight thru, hit the back of my ribcage then shoot down my spine. It wasn't painful, just a jolt of cold. But, I am sick and pretty sure I had a fever last night and this morning so maybe it's some weird effect from that.
> 
> This two week wait is killing me. hopeful that something happens when I test tomorrow, but at this point af would even be a relief! Even with the weird possible sypms I still don't feel prego at all.

Praying that these are prego symptoms and you both get your BFP's!!!!!!!


----------



## meggiemay93

AFM Well my face is all broke out and i'm pretty sure AF is coming soon! I really really don't want her to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAGGGGGHHHHH


----------



## averitable

Hey ladies! I'm in the 2ww too... 6dpo today and symptom spotting like mad. I can smell EVERYTHING and it's all REVOLTING (which was never really a problem last time around!) Other than that, though, completely normal... Planning to test on Monday.


----------



## gnomette

Hi all got everything crossed for everyone that af does not turn up 
I did a test this morning fmu an everything an it was a bfn so I am almost I am certain af is coming this weekend I have someone coming to view my flat today an I am so worried I am not gonna get it all done I am eating my toast as I write lol good luck everyone x


----------



## Oasis717

Hoping for November too, second loss on 28/09/2012, finally have AF, hoping for bfn after AF as had positives for 5.5 weeks after mc. Looking to test around 30th Nov. Good luck to everyone!! Xxx


----------



## jabish

averitable said:


> Hey ladies! I'm in the 2ww too... 6dpo today and symptom spotting like mad. I can smell EVERYTHING and it's all REVOLTING (which was never really a problem last time around!) Other than that, though, completely normal... Planning to test on Monday.

what day are you testing...I'm 5Dpo and nervous


----------



## averitable

jabish said:


> averitable said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I'm in the 2ww too... 6dpo today and symptom spotting like mad. I can smell EVERYTHING and it's all REVOLTING (which was never really a problem last time around!) Other than that, though, completely normal... Planning to test on Monday.
> 
> what day are you testing...I'm 5Dpo and nervousClick to expand...

Testing on Monday, which will be 10dpo, cd 29: I had a pretty short LP before the mc so if that hasn't changed I would be expecting AF on Monday/Tuesday. Assuming I'm right about when I o'd...

Super nervous too. FX for you!


----------



## mackjess

jabish, oasis, averitabl, gnonette - morning and good luck on your testing!!

here's to a new day for everyone! maybe we will get some bfp's and the witch doesn't show for anyone. if she does, that just means more bd'ing next cycle. :) ;)

I don't know if anyone else here is recently off the pill, but I am and super glad to find out maybe I enjoyed bd'ing less because it messes with your hormones. Now that I've been off of it a few months I'm like WooHoo! It's on! Get some! lol

afm - negative this morning with fmu, but it's still early. I'm going to give up on the symptom spotting. It's driving me nuts, and I feel af coming. I'm also home sick again, super raw throat and achey body. I don't feel bad enough to sleep anymore so I'm probably find be bored outta my mind today. daytime tv sucks!

baby dust to everyone


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Dolly, mackjess, & averitable - all your symptoms sound promising!

Meggie & gnomette - I pray that AF doesn't show for you girls!

AFM - Bad news girls...the :witch: came over night, even though my temp came back up this morning!. :cry: I only had a 14 day LP, when it is normally 16 days. I guess I'll be praying for a Christmas miracle!

And mackjess I feel the someway about symptom spotting! This cycle I'm going to try not to...who knows if that will last!


----------



## gnomette

hi oasis an averitable sorry for you losses an welcome to this lovely thread all the ladies here are completely crazy but loveable there is no such thing as tmi on this thread 

mackjess hope you start to feel better soon xx yeh when i came off the pill years ago now but once it was out of my system i was like a dog heat :haha:

meggie how are you today xx fingers crossed af hasn't shown up xx

dolly your symptoms all sound really positive good luck hun when you testing xx


awww pray i am sorry af showed xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

gnomette said:


> hi oasis an averitable sorry for you losses an welcome to this lovely thread all the ladies here are completely crazy but loveable there is no such thing as tmi on this thread
> 
> mackjess hope you start to feel better soon xx yeh when i came off the pill years ago now but once it was out of my system i was like a dog heat :haha:
> 
> meggie how are you today xx fingers crossed af hasn't shown up xx
> 
> dolly your symptoms all sound really positive good luck hun when you testing xx
> 
> 
> awww pray i am sorry af showed xxx :hugs::hugs:

Thank you so much for that, here's hoping for all our bfp's!! Xxxxxx


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi averitable and oasis! Sorry about your losses!

Gnomette and Mackjess Sorry about your BFN's but your not out til she comes! Still praying for you!

Pray So sorry about AF coming! Praying for next month!

AFM No AF yet but if I didn't O when i thought I did she could show up anytime within the next week! Which will be crazy and i'm already going crazy and wanting to test! Must wait til week late though!! Pray for me to hold out!


----------



## Oasis717

mackjess said:


> jabish, oasis, averitabl, gnonette - morning and good luck on your testing!!
> 
> here's to a new day for everyone! maybe we will get some bfp's and the witch doesn't show for anyone. if she does, that just means more bd'ing next cycle. :) ;)
> 
> I don't know if anyone else here is recently off the pill, but I am and super glad to find out maybe I enjoyed bd'ing less because it messes with your hormones. Now that I've been off of it a few months I'm like WooHoo! It's on! Get some! lol
> 
> afm - negative this morning with fmu, but it's still early. I'm going to give up on the symptom spotting. It's driving me nuts, and I feel af coming. I'm also home sick again, super raw throat and achey body. I don't feel bad enough to sleep anymore so I'm probably find be bored outta my mind today. daytime tv sucks!
> 
> baby dust to everyone

Morning, hope you feel beta soon, am with you on the symptom spotting my body played crazy tricks with me after mc with new pregnancy symptoms arising 3 weeks after but then AF came so am not relying so much on them anymore. Having said that my 3 healthy pregnancies I was as sick as a dog but not so with my mc's so I will be looking to be dreadfully sick!! Babydust to us all. Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## mackjess

Dollybird said:


> I think people think they're helping when they say stuff like that, I've had some really dumb things said to me too, but I know they probably just think they'll make you feel better by trying to pretend its less of a deal than it is. What it comes down to is that unless someone has been through a loss they can nevere truely understand. I also get annoyed when people address my quest to become a mummy- they say things like "just relax" and "stop obsessing over it".. But they don't understand.. And I know they trying to help so I just let it go right over my head.

dolly - it amuses me that we will say the same exact thing to each other in these threads, immediately followed up with 'yeah right' because relaxing can seem impossible! lol

And get in here already...waiting to hear from you. :)

pray - sorry to hear about af. we'll get it right this cycle and get our most wanted xmas presents!


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies!! Welcome to the newbies! Lovely to have more people join us.. Be warned though.. We're crazy! Lol.

Pray I'm so sorry to here the witch caught you. I had my fingers crossed for you that she would stay away :-( new cycle new hope though. 
Sad to hear there's no new :bfp: 's but I'm sure they'll come!! Lets keep postive! :dust:

Afm still obsessing.. Bloody tww website has me hooked. Been trying to distract myself but its nigh on impossible unless I'm working. Symptom spotting wise - cramps, sore boobs, exhausted (have had to nap in afternoon past few days), extreme road rage but that can be normal for me pre af, and weird shooting pains.. Down there if u know what I mean. Peed on a stick today at 6dpo and it was :bfn: no surprise there really.. I'm soooooo impatient!!! Bought pregnacare capsules today as opposed to my prenatal ones - hubby never said anything when I put them in the trolley - he is convinced I'm pregnant already, but I think part of that is cause he still believes what he was taught in sex ed, that the minute u have unprotected sex you'll fall preg!! Hahaha so nieve! I love his sense of optimism.. Wish I still believed that! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

First test is my internet cheapie that is 20 miu, I see a hint of color, I have the tweezers next to it and the one on the left is pointed to where I see the line. I don't really think it's an evap line because usually those are easier to see when they are clear and have sharp edges. It looks the most promising in person. 

2nd is the FRER, which is 25miu. It's hard to see if there's anything faint on it because the cover on it reflects light. I see a hint of something but not really color to it. Does anyone know if FRER gets evap lines? When I saw it, I thought the line I imagined was too far away, because in the little example thing on the left makes it look like the lines are close together. I looked up images for positive FRER on the web, and the positive lines do show up far away from the test line, right where I imagined I saw something. :shrug:

3rd is EPT, it should be 25miu as well. I don't really like the how this test is so I don't think I'll buy anymore of this brand. If it's positive there will be an up and down line so it looks like a plus sign. In person, its blurry so I have no idea if it is the start of the plus line at all.

4th is my puppy. Actually she is almost 4, but still acts like a pup. She is stretching after a lot of hard work of shredding my dirty tissues from my cold. :cry: Presley thinks that if I'm home from work I should NOT be ignoring her.
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-08 09.57.18.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 42









2012-11-08 09.55.35.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 37









2012-11-08 09.55.25.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Dollybird

Hey mackjess! Def see I line on the top one.. Can't see anything on the frer but you're right I think the shine is distracting. U could take it out the case?? And yes the pos line on a frer is quite far away from the control they are the tests I got my bfp on last time. And I've never ever had an evap with them!! Soooo it looks good!!! What dpo are u?? Have u more tests to try in the morning?? Aw your dog is cute. Mine is the same a real attention seeker! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

I think I'm 9 DPO from when I got my OPK positives. I had a positive on it for about 48hrs, so I'm not exactly sure if you OV at the start of the positive or at the end of the surge.

Not too sure about these tests. They are from FMU, but I may have waited too long to check them out because I felt really crappy when I woke up.


----------



## Dollybird

My dog Sam (she's a girl we call her jonesy most of the time I went through a SATC addiction!) she's 3.. And mental.. Think she'll have puppy brain forever!


----------



## Dollybird

I alwys presume the last day of pos opk.. Having looked at about a hundred charts on fertility friend to come to this conclusion! But there are a few that ovulate the day of the first pos. 9dpo still early.. But I me it looks like the start of a :bfp: exciting!! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

She is super cute! I love our fur babies.


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh they're amazing eh? It's funny cause we got the dog to try and delay my need for a baby for a bit but it actually made me worse! Lol. I love her she's so affectionate even if she is a pest at times! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Dollybird said:


> I alwys presume the last day of pos opk.. Having looked at about a hundred charts on fertility friend to come to this conclusion! But there are a few that ovulate the day of the first pos. 9dpo still early.. But I me it looks like the start of a :bfp: exciting!! Xxx

LOL, yea it's early. I'm just impatient. I'm not really thinking much of these tests. I looked at them right after I did them, but was really really out of it. I just looked at them again because for whatever reason poking at them when I'm not expecting a positive is kind of fun. They say not to count anything over 10 mins as a result, and by the time I got some OJ and hot tea and felt less like a zombie to really inspect them it was over 10 minutes. I really just wanted to look them over again so I'd notice if there were changes in tests coming up.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Mackjess, I see the line on the IC,but not on the others. I hope this is the start of your BFP! But it kind of looks like the line I got a few days ago that ended up to be a bfn. :cry:

Everyone's puppies are so cute! Here's my puppy! His name is Beau, he's 5.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dollybird

Aw he's lovely! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Mackjess, I see the line on the IC,but not on the others. I hope this is the start of your BFP! But it kind of looks like the line I got a few days ago that ended up to be a bfn. :cry:
> 
> Everyone's puppies are so cute! Here's my puppy! His name is Beau, he's 5.

Not really counting on a BFP, but I wouldn't be mad. 

I love your pup's one ear up/one ear down look. Cute! :hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Thanks! He's a husky/ beagle mix! So he has the one blue and one brown eye, and one ear always stands up and one is always down! Lol! :haha:


----------



## meggiemay93

Mackjess I'm praying they really are BFP's!!

Dolly It's definitely too early and you could get BFP still! I love your hubby's optimism! 

Everybody's dogs are sooo cute!!!! Unfortunately I'm allergic to dogs so no pics to share from me!

AFM I really really want to test right now! The only thing stopping me from going and buying without DH knowing is he has the car and the only stores that sell tests are on the other side of town! It's too cold and i'm too lazy to walk or bike over there. Guess I just have to wait a week!


----------



## averitable

I think I see a line on the EPT mackjess! Fingers crossed...

Loving all the pups. I'm also dogless (DH doesn't like them...) but my kitty is in my profile pic!


----------



## mackjess

Well, in my cold/fever induced stupor this morning, I forgot that I also had clearblue easy tests. I noticed when I went to put them back away. So what did I do when I found it? I peed on it, nevermind that it's not FMU.

I def see a faint blue line up and down for the plus even though it's hard to see in the pic, and I looked at it after 3 minutes like you are supposed to. 

I think I'm going to let myself be hopeful for the first time since the m/c. I've been so scared and depressed since then, that I think I will be OK even if it's not BFP. At least I'm allowing myself to believe it can happen for me instead of being so down on myself for waiting until I was 35 to try.

I will test again in the morning, and if I still have faint lines I will get a beta test and bloodwork done tomorrow at the walk in lab. I may not get results from blood until Monday or Tuesday so I don't want to delay and not get blood drawn til Monday. My doc wants me on progesterone as soon as possible if I get a positive.
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-08 12.17.57.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Oasis717

mackjess said:


> Well, in my cold/fever induced stupor this morning, I forgot that I also had clearblue easy tests. I noticed when I went to put them back away. So what did I do when I found it? I peed on it, nevermind that it's not FMU.
> 
> I def see a faint blue line up and down for the plus even though it's hard to see in the pic, and I looked at it after 3 minutes like you are supposed to.
> 
> I think I'm going to let myself be hopeful for the first time since the m/c. I've been so scared and depressed since then, that I think I will be OK even if it's not BFP. At least I'm allowing myself to believe it can happen for me instead of being so down on myself for waiting until I was 35 to try.
> 
> I will test again in the morning, and if I still have faint lines I will get a beta test and bloodwork done tomorrow at the walk in lab. I may not get results from blood until Monday or Tuesday so I don't want to delay and not get blood drawn til Monday. My doc wants me on progesterone as soon as possible if I get a positive.

Can see a faint hint of a line, good luck! Xxxx


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh exciting!! Let us know how u get on!! Xxx


----------



## jabish

mackjess said:


> First test is my internet cheapie that is 20 miu, I see a hint of color, I have the tweezers next to it and the one on the left is pointed to where I see the line. I don't really think it's an evap line because usually those are easier to see when they are clear and have sharp edges. It looks the most promising in person.
> 
> 2nd is the FRER, which is 25miu. It's hard to see if there's anything faint on it because the cover on it reflects light. I see a hint of something but not really color to it. Does anyone know if FRER gets evap lines? When I saw it, I thought the line I imagined was too far away, because in the little example thing on the left makes it look like the lines are close together. I looked up images for positive FRER on the web, and the positive lines do show up far away from the test line, right where I imagined I saw something. :shrug:
> 
> 3rd is EPT, it should be 25miu as well. I don't really like the how this test is so I don't think I'll buy anymore of this brand. If it's positive there will be an up and down line so it looks like a plus sign. In person, its blurry so I have no idea if it is the start of the plus line at all.
> 
> 4th is my puppy. Actually she is almost 4, but still acts like a pup. She is stretching after a lot of hard work of shredding my dirty tissues from my cold. :cry: Presley thinks that if I'm home from work I should NOT be ignoring her.



oh my I think i see the line!!!!!......please keep posting your more uodated test pics..what dpo are you again..it's hard to keep up with everyone?


----------



## jabish

Today is 5 DPO for me and boobs have started to stop hurting and this makes me nervous cause they usually hurt soo bad untill a couple days after the witch shows up...


----------



## mackjess

9 or 10. Not really sure.


----------



## jabish

mackjess said:


> 9 or 10. Not really sure.



I'm soo excited for you...it's positive...i see the line...congratulations!!!


----------



## IvyLane

Hi ladies!
It took me forever to get caught up from when I was on last yesterday! 
Welcome to the new ladies : )
Mackjess (hey I spelled ur name right this time...I think : ) ..I think the dog one is positive:winkwink:...jk.....I actually think I see a line on the IC one where it's in the pic with the other one...I'm on my phone and there is some pink pixilated stuff going on there right where the line should be...I can't see any other lines but again...on my phone. I do see something weird on the last blue one ..like the outline on either side of where the line should be...I hate blue die tests though...I always get a hint of something even when there is nothing.... hope this is the real thing for you though!

Afm...af still raging : ( ughhhhh...it took like three days to really get going and it's been all heavy yesterday and today..can't wait for it to be done so I can start obsessing again lol


----------



## IvyLane

Oh..and pray..sorry af got u too : ( : ( : (


----------



## Dollybird

Aw ivy I feel your pain, it's horrible when af arrives and having to wait till it finishes is like getting kicked when you're down. Hope it finishes up quickly. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Remember what I said earlier about DH and his "sex ed" outlook on concieving?? Well he really cracked me up tonight just had to share.. I asked him if he was wondering if we were pregnant, and he said "kind of", so I asked him what he meant by that, what was his gut feeling? To which he replied "I don't see why we wouldn't be, it's simple really". I love him an his optimism so much, and I love the fact he doesn't over analyse stuff. It really made me smile. Wish I could be more like that. Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Ivy - I hope af gets done with you soon.

aw, dolly it sounds like you snagged a sweetie. I think that's why I hide tests from dh till I'm sure. He'd have his hopes way up! Now when I start to talk to him he gives me funny look like I'm about to tell him news until he realizes I'm just talking about normal stuff. Poor thing.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Mackjess- I see a line on that last one!! I'm praying its your :bfp:!! :dust:

Ivy- I hope the :witch: flys away soon so you can get on with this cycle!!

Dolly- I know what you mean! I'm sure my DH is wondering why I'm not pg yet! It's happened so easy and quickly for us almost every time. When I got pg the last time in February it was the first month we were NTNP.

I got some OPKs today because I think I'm going to try SMEP like everyone on here talks about. I've never used OPKs before, so I got the clearblue digital ones with the smiley faces so there's no guesswork!


----------



## meggiemay93

Ivy I hope AF goes away soon for you!

Dolly I wish my DH was as optimistic!

Mackjess It's looking good for you!

AFM :witch: showed up! :cry:


----------



## BeautifulD

Dolly, that's so cute! My DH has the same outlook... I also wish I was the same :haha:


----------



## Dollybird

Aww meggie I'm sorry to hear af showed :-( hope she leaves quickly. 
Pray those are the ones I use and I'm glad I did cause think I'd have struggled with the ones I have to read by eye!! And I found its bet to test twice a day- I'd have missed my surge otherwise. 
Mackjess and beautiful, it funny how men look at things muh more black and white than we do. For my DH nothing ever seems complicated (well that is apart from housework!) and he doesn't dwell on problems just aims to fix them ASAP. Sometimes it even annoys me a bit cause I like to talk about my problems and hash them out lol! But I appreciate it really cause I know if it wasn't for him I would be in danger of letting things get completely on top of me. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Ok ladies so tested today 7dpo.. Slight line but I must admit probably after the alloted time cause the door went when I was testing and I never got back to check for an hour!! Will try and attach pic...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jabish

Dollybird said:


> Ok ladies so tested today 7dpo.. Slight line but I must admit probably after the alloted time cause the door went when I was testing and I never got back to check for an hour!! Will try and attach pic...

does the line have any color to it?...it's a lil hard for me to see


----------



## mackjess

meggie, so sorry to hear af got you. :(


----------



## mackjess

jabish said:


> Dollybird said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies so tested today 7dpo.. Slight line but I must admit probably after the alloted time cause the door went when I was testing and I never got back to check for an hour!! Will try and attach pic...
> 
> does the line have any color to it?...it's a lil hard for me to seeClick to expand...

dolly, I did the same thing yesterday and was worried the test didn't count bc I waited too long even though I did see faint lines on all tests. I was such a spazz about thinking I saw a line that I retested yesterday even though it wasn't fmu. don't do that. it didn't help me.

I zoomed way in on your line and it looks just like mine did after letting it sit.


TODAY when I tested my frer gave me a very good positive, so I think you are off to a very good start because yesterday it was my internet cheap that had the best line. :) can't post pics yet but I will soon. Not telling dh till I go get bloodwork and confirm it. He doesn't believe hpts till the lines match. Lol

congrats dolly. I know this is your bfp!


----------



## Dollybird

Tbh there ain't a whole lot of colour.. So I'm kinda thinking of prob an evap.. Except its a nice thick line, and I've never had one on any of the other tests I've taken of this type.. Trying to stay grounded though. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Mackjess woohoo!!!!! You Hae a postive?!!!! I wanna see!! Soooooo pleased for you will u keep us updated with your bloodwork? Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Sorry I'm totally hogging the thread today but thought I'd just mention I feel exactly like I'm about to get af.. So crampy, back aches, plus (tmi be warned) the runs - which I always get when af coming think just because of the cramping. Only 7dpo though xxx


----------



## mackjess

yup, but I can't get the pic to post from my phone.

I also had a lot of pms symptoms, that just showed up earlier than they normally would. I'm impatiently waiting for 9 am to get here. I don't think I can get excited or not be scared till I get the bloodwork. :/


----------



## mackjess

Dolly - don't worry if you internet cheapies look the same for a few days. The ones I did yesterday and the ones I did this morning look identical.

It was really the FRER that showed the biggest change. The faint lines on the EPT and Clearblue are slightly less faint, so just a minor change there.

I know I'm nuts for all the different brands, but it was the only way I'd believe it. :haha:

Here's my pics.
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-09 05.44.47.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 53









2012-11-09 05.45.46.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 16









2012-11-09 05.32.08.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 16









2012-11-09 05.31.52.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Dollybird

Frer looks brilliant!! Big jump from yesterday's which is a brilliant sign! You've put a big grin on my face  fingers crossed for your blood results! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

MACKJESS!! Congrats!!! I am so excited for you! I'm glad one of us Kansans got our :bfp: this month!!! And you thought you were out...:happydance:

Dolly- I hope that is the start of your :bfp:! It's so hard to tell on those IC's! I used to like them...now I'm not to sure!

Meggie- so sorry the :witch: came! I will be praying for our Christmas miracles!


----------



## gnomette

Meggie I am so sorry xx
Dolly I am on my phone I cant really see much at all its being funny bout what it will an won't show xx but I did giggle when I saw what your hubby said bless him I love how simple things are for them he sounds like a proper sweety xx
Mackjess yay go you an your :bfp: fingers crossed it all goes really well at the clinic x
How's everyone doing? Sorry if I have missed anyone I am on my phone I am bout to get ready for work xx
Afm I had another bfn today. Af was also due but I ov'd late so anytime between today an Monday will probably not test til Monday now as u have a busy weekend with the kids the flat is almost finished so gonna get it done x no longer bloated no cramps no back ache no nothing no symptoms of pregnancy or af x


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies sorry been MIA been moving into the new house so havent had internet :) 
Mackjess SOO excited for you congradulations!!! :)

Afm tested at 10 dpo and bfn havent tested since but pretty doubtful. I ll test if af doesnt come next wednesday shes due today or tomrrow. So we shall see. 
Sorry for the ladies that af did come and good luck to those still left to test!


----------



## mackjess

Pray2bBlessed said:


> MACKJESS!! Congrats!!! I am so excited for you! I'm glad one of us Kansans got our :bfp: this month!!! And you thought you were out...:happydance:

Thank you! You better be right behind me!!

Thanks everyone. And Gnomette - I had no symptoms other than PMS and thought I was out this month. Totally shocked. Last month when I 'felt' pregnant the witch showed up, so you never know!!

I am not that excited yet. Just got a urine confirmation at the doc, but the bloodwork with my beta HCG and progesterone levels won't come back until Monday. I think I will feel better after I know what those results are. I'm not exactly negative, but too nervous to be excited just yet.

Prayer, fx and babydust for everyone on this very lucky thread!!!
:dust:

Some have asked if I did anything different this month, and I did. I used preseed during BDing, OPKs to get my date right, and almost followed the SMEP plan, except for once with DH had a cold.


----------



## mackjess

krystinab said:


> I saw yall were talking about SMEP the details are below if anyone is intrested. They say its a 40% success rate if DH has good quality sperm.
> 
> "Try" every other night starting Day 8
> Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks
> Begin ovulation testing on Day 10
> When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row
> Skip one night, then do one last "try"
> Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun
> If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun.
> Statistics coming in from women who write me show that about 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on the first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan. This assumes, of course, that you waited for a normal cycle to begin after your loss, and did not begin trying before having a period after a miscarriage. Many women do not ovulate in that first cycle

Krystinab--Thanks for posting this. I pretty much followed the plan except I didn't get the 2 nights in a row, we didn't BD either of those nights because DH was sick. We did the every other day up until I got the positive OPK, then the one last try night because he was feeling better. Apparently it worked. And we did wait one cycle after the m/c to try again. It totally worked!! :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im glad that it did work for u mackjhess!!! Soo excited for u!! :) I in part hope af doesnt show up for me, its 15 dpo and my lp has varied between 15-13 days so af could be here any minute. But another bfn at 12dpo pretty much confirmed i was out, because last pregancy i had a bfp at 9dpo!! Either way tho i think i d be ok if af does show up.


----------



## meggiemay93

Sally you could still get a bfp every baby is different. Praying you will get bfp!

Gnomette Praying AF won't come and you get bfp when you test!

Mackjess Congrats!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats mackjess!!

Who's next ladies???


----------



## Angel wings13

Hello everyone. I have been reading this forum since august. I just became official. My story:
I have 2 wonderful boys from my not so wonderful ex-husband. I am currently engaged to a great man, 5 yrs this month!:happydance:

He treats my boys like his own. My youngest was only one when I met my soul mate. He began calling him Daddy on his own, around 18 months, before we even lived together! The first time he called my fiance Daddy, he was almost in tears- so cute! 

Well, he has been wanting a baby for awhile, but I have been hesitant...
I have Grave's disease (notorious for causing miscarriages, although I currently am controlled thru meds), as well as only one ovary/tube.due to cancer.

Back around the 7th of August, I found out I was pregnant. I was scared at first, but soon became as excited as my OH. Before this I had 3 m/c, all chemical pregnancies. 

Between grave's, and 3 consecutive m/c's, I was immediately high risk. I had roughly 6 u/s between august and september. My hcg was very high - 19k at fetal age 4wks. They"claimed" no twin. 

Long story short, I had VERY mild spotting/cramping mid sempt.

I went for a scan, no HB, fetal demise.

They were very cold in how they handled it. My OH had to stay home with our boys that day, so I was alone. Devastated to say the least. I was in denial. 2 dayys later I went to the ER. I wanted a second opinion. Bingo! HB found, but only 96. Also had a sub chorionic hematoma that the doc said not to worry about. Also had an enlarged yolk sac - 11mm, when it should be <5. "threatened miscarriage, follow up in 3days" my hcg wadonly 35k - after being 19k over 2 wks prior!

F/up U/S : no heart beat, no growth (baby measured 6wk 3days, gest sac 7wk5day, and should have been closer to 9)

Omg was I upset, could barely speak. The doc saids he would give be a week to mc naturally. 4 days later it happened, and OMG! The pain was unbearable. I screamed, cried, went through a LOT of pads, under wear, shorts, towels (TMI sorry)....it looked like someone was murdered in my bathroom. I went back to the ER. This us when I passed the twin no one saw, that I knew was there (hello! High hcg, in maternity clothes at 6wks, despite being petite and never showing till about 16 wks with my boys, not mention that the same day I got bfp I had to go up a cup size in my bra)...

I was miserable, my fiance dumb founded. My grave's is controlled, and my pregnancies with my boys were totally normal.

Since mid september, I became baby crazy! Literally! Have probably spent $100 in hpt's.
I've bee. All over the net. Reading here can help.

I finally got AF last friday, about 7 wks from m/c.
We want to ttc NOW! I started and sure enough, my bbt went from h98.2-98.4 avg to 97.9!

In the past I almost could always tell when I o'd. I get the pain. But to be safe, I bought my first ever OPK. I don't know how I wnt from hesitant


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry, wasn't done,lol, forgive my "newness"

Anyway, not sure how I went from hesitant to baby crazed, but here I am. The loss of our babies has really effected me. At work, 2 girls other than me are pregnant. No problems. There is also another who miscarried around the time I did. 

One girl has pre-eclampsia, but doing well. The other is 41, no problems either. I am 32, the other girl that suffered only 23!

I pray there is enough sticky baby dust for all of us! If my cycle works out just right, I just may get a bfp on our 5th anniversary, nov 30th! That's when af is due next. I'm hoping when I wake up I get a bfp and not AF!

Thanks so much for sharing your stories ladies!


----------



## mackjess

Angel, that is a heartbreaking story! I am so sorry for your losses. Maybe the fact that it was twins was too much and when you get prego next time it will probably be one baby and be fine? I have no idea, but I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Good news that you seem to be fertile to get pregnant OK. Did they do any testing after the m/c.

Again, just devastating. FX for you.


----------



## jabish

Has anyone ever experienced any preg symptoms around 7 Dpo..? I feel sick in the stomach and indegestion...my nips are sore but always are 2 weeks from AF and on...I wanna test in the morning but am sooo scared..will be the first test since my miscarriage...oh plus I have been getting bouts of light headedness or dizzyness..i actually have it right now..wierd...is this all in my head?



I mean 2 week before AF and on they are sore


----------



## mackjess

jabish said:


> Has anyone ever experienced any preg symptoms around 7 Dpo..? I feel sick in the stomach and indegestion...my nips are sore but always are 2 weeks from AF and on...I wanna test in the morning but am sooo scared..will be the first test since my miscarriage...oh plus I have been getting bouts of light headedness or dizzyness..i actually have it right now..wierd...is this all in my head?

I had spotting and a few symptoms at 6 DPO.


----------



## IvyLane

Mackjess. Haven't had much time to be on but saw u'r bfp! Congrats!!! That's awsome! Hoping for sticky bean for you!


----------



## Dollybird

Morning ladies!! Jabish I felt like I had pre af symptoms as of yesterday (7dpo) but actually I felt symptoms even before that, although they may just be coincidence.. Because I'm yet to have a :bfp: !
8dpo today and stark white :bfn: so yesterday's must've been an evap or line eye.. Or a combination of both! 
Welcome angel, sorry to hear of your losses, hope u get your rainbow bubba soon.
How's everyone doing today? Xxx


----------



## gnomette

hi angel wings sorry for your loss it sounds like you have a wonderful oh now though xx good luck ttc an fingers crossed you have a sticky one xx 
dolly its still early yet don't give up hope xx
don't you give up either sally i am in the same position as you are i am now 13dpo an af has not turned up but i haven't tested yet today as i am just going to bed now as i worked last night so we will see i have no appetite an i am exhausted so we will see what happens i probably won't test til tomorrow now though as i am not sure if it will count as fmu if i have only slept for 3-4 hrs xx 
happy testing girlys loves an:dust: to all :hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> MACKJESS!! Congrats!!! I am so excited for you! I'm glad one of us Kansans got our :bfp: this month!!! And you thought you were out...:happydance:
> 
> Thank you! You better be right behind me!!
> 
> Thanks everyone. And Gnomette - I had no symptoms other than PMS and thought I was out this month. Totally shocked. Last month when I 'felt' pregnant the witch showed up, so you never know!!.Click to expand...

I had that "feeling" I was pregnant this month and I got AF, so maybe next month...

Angel- I am so sorry for your losses, but welcome! I am praying that you get your :bfp: and sticky bean soon! Ian praying for a Christmas miracle for myself and all you ladies!!! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## meggiemay93

Angel I'm so sorry about your loss!! Praying you get a BFP this month!

Jabish I hope you get BFP! But you may want to wait a while to test. If you do test and get BFN just remember it's still early.

Dolly You could get BFP still! Praying for you too!

Gnomette I'm praying you get BFP!

Praying for all of you to get BFP's! And for those of us whom AF got this month praying we all get xmas BFP's!


----------



## mackjess

dolly, jabish and gnomette fx for all of you. Dolly, do you have FRERs for closer to your AF date? My IC looked less positive when the others got darker so I've lost faith in them. OPKs worked great 2 months in a row, the HCGs....not so much.

Thoughts with our already prego ladies with their sticky beans.

baby dust for everyone to get xmas bfp's!!


----------



## jabish

ya ...I did test this morning and got a BFN....tore the test apart to examin and it was very - 

so Imma wait til tuesday to test again that will be 10 DPO


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies!! Thankyou to all for the well wishes :hug: I'm working today so had no time to obsess for once! Hahah. Absolutely exhausted though and very gassy and crampy. Yeh mackjess I've got one Free stashed and I'm saving it till either Monday or Tuesday.. Will be 10dpo Monday. Yeh I've lost faith in the ic's too after seeing yours. Have u done any more?
Gnomette did u test? Xxx

:dust: sending postive thoughts to all of u! :dust:


----------



## mackjess

Dollybird said:


> Yeh mackjess I've got one Free stashed and I'm saving it till either Monday or Tuesday.. Will be 10dpo Monday. Yeh I've lost faith in the ic's too after seeing yours. Have u done any more?

Nope. I wanted to this morning to see if it got darker, but I got up to whiz about 50 times last night so I figured I might want to wait til tomorrow to see a difference if I can't hold it for a few hours for HCG to build up. LOL


----------



## gnomette

yeh i tested an i got bfn so just have to wait an see if af turns up now i am refusing point blank to test again but i have got a superdrug test sat in the bathroom (in my hiding place) so we will just have to wait an see what happpens but i have been using the ics an after what has happened with everyone else i am not too sure what to think now i ov'd 2days later than i thought i would so should be due on between friday (yesterday) an monday i dunno no sign of either way other than af is just not here yet x 
have a good night at work dolly xx 
jabish its still early don't give up hope hunny xx
good luck an :dust: 
xx 

sorry if i have missed anyone loves an hugs to everyone xx


----------



## twinkletots

Can i join in please? New to this :wacko:

I am currently in the fertile zone so trying to BD like mad in hope of a BFP end of this month.

Been trying for a sibling for my DD for 15 months now. one m/c at 13 weeks then another mmc at 10 weeks :-(

I am 36 now and my DD will be 4 in Feb so really hoping this is the month for a sticky bean


----------



## mackjess

Good luck to all the testers tomorrow.

Twinkle, hello. This is most definitely the month for a sticky bean!!

:dust:


----------



## jabish

feeling some pulling sensations in my uterus..don't know if it means anything..and my boobs started hurting again this evening....hope these are good signs of a bfp later on in the week


----------



## Oasis717

twinkletots said:


> Can i join in please? New to this :wacko:
> 
> I am currently in the fertile zone so trying to BD like mad in hope of a BFP end of this month.
> 
> Been trying for a sibling for my DD for 15 months now. one m/c at 13 weeks then another mmc at 10 weeks :-(
> 
> I am 36 now and my DD will be 4 in Feb so really hoping this is the month for a sticky bean

Just wanted to say hi, so very sorry for your mc's, two losses for me also 11 and 12 weeks, coming up for fertile on the 15th so will be BD plenty too!! Love a bfp before Xmas. Loads luck to you xxxx


----------



## meggiemay93

Twinkle Welcome! Sorry about your losses! Praying you get a bfp this month!

Hello to everyone else! Praying for all of us ladies to get bfp's for Christmas!


----------



## gnomette

hi twinkle tots sorry for you losses but welcome here xxx 
jabish i really hope these are all positive signs an you get your bfp this month x
hope everyone else is doing ok this morning xx

afm i am well an truly out :witch: got me this morning so once af has finished its start all over again even though next month the chances of falling are slim as i am almost certain i ov'd off my side an next month its tubeless side that "should" ov i know there is a chance that it could be dragged over but i don't like to count on it xx 

good luck everyone still in the running xx:dust: to everyone fingers crossed for next month xx


----------



## twinkletots

Thanks for the welcome ladies!
Sorry to hear af turned up gnomette. 
I'm trying to bd every day in fertile zone but hubby in late last night and neither of us could be bothered!
Now worried we missed a chance to conceive, its easy to get obsessed with all this!
Not due to ovulate until Mon so still got couple more chances to squeeze some loving in :thumbup:


----------



## Dollybird

Morning ladies! And welcome to twinkletoes..! Gnomette I'm sad to her the witch caught you :-( fingers crossed for next month for u. 
:bfn: for me again this morning. that's me all out of ic's and wanting to save my frer so no more testing now till Tuesday!! Hardly slept again last night I've been having trouble sleeping for the last three nights. 
How are all you ladies today? Any more testing? Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Twinkle don't worry too much you've plenty time to catch that egg. Sometimes it's good to have a wee rest inbetween bd'ing anyways  xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

sleep deprivation is always my first sign dolly! fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## lili3bella

Hey Ladies!

So.. i cracked yesterday and tested..and yup.. BFN!!!!!! although it did serve me good, i got all paranoid and rechecked my calender found out that i thought i was 10DPO..but reallly was only 7dpo ( at the time ).... im planning on testing at 10DPO ..the real 10dpo this time :)

Also something new happened today my chest has big blue vanes starting to appear..from a big under my neck to maybe an inch or too long..an seeming to get darker? also through my breast around my nipple ?.. and when i touch them they almost burn!..not my typical pms symptom..perhaps im over thinking this but the more i read the more i dont feel so crazy!

I am trying not to good my hopes up!..

But good luck to all an may god bless !!!

Lilie-anna


----------



## mackjess

lilli bella, the veins on my boobs looked like a roadmap a few days before my bfp. Good luck.



little paranoid. slight spotting this morning. only when I wipe after I pee, not enough to get in my undies. No cramps. kinda brown, mucusy. sorry for all the tmi. had a darker line on my frer this morning so that's good, and my boobs still feel very sore. af would start tomorrow so I don't know if could be implantation. skeered!


----------



## BeautifulD

That sounds like implantation honey :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

BeautifulD said:


> That sounds like implantation honey :hugs:

thank you. And I know. I know. I keep telling myself that. Lol. I thought I had what was implantation bleeding on Tuesday, but it was red, just 3 tiny dots and cramps all day after that with no more bleeding. today was brown, no cramps, so maybe it just took longer to work itself out. also had sex for the first time in awhile yesterday since I've been sick, so that could be part of it. It's just so terrifying. My m/c started out as brown, but there was more of it, along with what felt like period cramps. it was only about an hour of that before it turned red and I could tell it was a mc. so at least if the spotting stats lighter, or more brown, or no cramping, the logical part of me will be fine. the emotional side is still freaked out. heh


----------



## Dollybird

Don't stress mackjess! It will just be old blood left over from implantation. It can take a few days after the implantation for all the blood to work it's way out (I read this just recently!) and I'd say te fact you have no pain and the frer was darker backs that theory up. So just you chill and enjoy this! Sending a wee prayer for your sticky bean! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Lilli I'm testing on Tuesday too!! That's when I'll be 11dpo.. Fingers crossed for us! Xxx


----------



## jabish

Dollybird said:


> Lilli I'm testing on Tuesday too!! That's when I'll be 11dpo.. Fingers crossed for us! Xxx



I am also testing on Tuesday..i will be 10 DPO so i will be praying for all of us to get our BFP woohoo....


----------



## averitable

Fingers crossed for all the upcoming testers! I'm 9dpo today so will test either in the morning or on Tuesday if I can hold out...


----------



## mackjess

Dollybird said:


> Don't stress mackjess! It will just be old blood left over from implantation. It can take a few days after the implantation for all the blood to work it's way out (I read this just recently!) and I'd say te fact you have no pain and the frer was darker backs that theory up. So just you chill and enjoy this! Sending a wee prayer for your sticky bean! Xxx

thanks. I was up coughing quite a bit last night, and that meant I got up to pee more since I was awake. My frer was only a tad bit darker, but the line was much more solid and I'd just used the bathroom about 3 hours before I tested so not a lot of time for hcg to build up.

all I know is its going to be a loooong day. bloodwork comes back tomorrow. And my congestion from my cold was finally clearing up after all my coughing last night but I cried so much this morning that I got all snotty again. :cry:

I've got my work laptop in bed and my feet up. Going to try my best to distract myself and take it easy. once again, I'm so thankful for this site and you ladies. I just pray and hope I'm over reacting. I have a tendency to do that. :shrug:


----------



## Dollybird

Don't be daft your reaction is completely justified and understandable. I'm sure anyone who's experienced a loss would feel exactly the same. Try not to let worry ruin things for you though, as my dad always says to me worrying wont change anything so you might as well stop worrying and just enjoy. Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Thank you Dolly. Your dad sounds like a very smart guy and that makes sense. :hugs:


----------



## lili3bella

Dollybird said:


> Lilli I'm testing on Tuesday too!! That's when I'll be 11dpo.. Fingers crossed for us! Xxx


Hi Dolly!! nice to know i have somebody to impatiently wait "with"!! haha i woke up this morning just screaming inside to test, knowing it would have been negative ..still way to early so i didn't. 

tuesday , what type of tes are you planning to use?

i think i will use a first response digital, i hate getting picky over the lines..bcuz my mind seems to make up lines that are not even there. if it says NOT PREGNANT or PREGNANT i cant denie it this way. have to be real and honest with myself!

i am praying for a BFP for you and any other ladies waitin for a special ghift!
 



Attached Files:







8teLm4.png
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lili3bella

also.. i forgot to add that i noticed that vanes in my neck and chest fade through out the day and are darkest in the mornings?..strange! still slight cramping almost in my very low belly either left or right and into my hip? like little pokes almost! 

anybody else relate?


----------



## mackjess

Lili-That's funny because my blue veins were more noticeable right before I went to bed. But they definitely changed throughout the day. All of your symptoms sound very good!! 

AFM - My spotting seems to have slowed down or almost stopped. I have a few little twinges that I'm not sure I would call cramps. They feel nothing like AF or last time when I started my m/c. Honestly I could just be a little bloated/gassy thanks to being preggers and the antibiotics I'm on. I am also eating lunch super late because I was all nervous. TG the spotting didn't start until after breakfast or I'm not sure I'd been able to eat anything all morning!

So, I'm a little bit more optimistic, and still impatient for results tomorrow. I'm hoping they have me come in for more bloodwork just to confirm my HCG is climbing. Honestly I have to whiz SO often I don't know how I'll ever get better HCG results on home tests. LOL

My symptoms have stayed the same and now I have the lower back pain, which I never get. So doing my best to be hopeful. I want to say thank you to listening to me and responding. I truely know that people across the states and overseas have thought about and prayed for my little bean, and I'm more grateful for that than I can ever put into words.

I hope we all have blessed Mondays, we get some OPK+, BDing, and of course some BFPs over the next week.


----------



## jabish

that will make 4 of us testing....anyone gonna wait and tell your families on thanksgiving if you get your BFP...I am gonna try and hold out for christmas since A WEEK AFTER i told them last time it ended in m/c..


----------



## twinkletots

Congrats on your bfp's guys and fingers crossed for sticky beans.
I will shortly be entering the two week wait. 
Hope can join you in celebrating soon


----------



## lili3bella

Hi thanks for ur reply !! i guess i should have mentioned i work nights 12am -8am..so i suppose the "morning " for the world would be night time for me. perhaps we match up there?

very confusing when you work nights you cant really use "tiredness" or those types to guess or place symptoms!.. ..my fiance keeps saying UR PREGNANT i feel it !! kind of making me feel like if im not pregnant this month that i let him down or failed him.. kind of off topic but have any of you ladies had that feeling?..

Lilie anna



mackjess said:


> Lili-That's funny because my blue veins were more noticeable right before I went to bed. But they definitely changed throughout the day. All of your symptoms sound very good!!
> 
> AFM - My spotting seems to have slowed down or almost stopped. I have a few little twinges that I'm not sure I would call cramps. They feel nothing like AF or last time when I started my m/c. Honestly I could just be a little bloated/gassy thanks to being preggers and the antibiotics I'm on. I am also eating lunch super late because I was all nervous. TG the spotting didn't start until after breakfast or I'm not sure I'd been able to eat anything all morning!
> 
> So, I'm a little bit more optimistic, and still impatient for results tomorrow. I'm hoping they have me come in for more bloodwork just to confirm my HCG is climbing. Honestly I have to whiz SO often I don't know how I'll ever get better HCG results on home tests. LOL
> 
> My symptoms have stayed the same and now I have the lower back pain, which I never get. So doing my best to be hopeful. I want to say thank you to listening to me and responding. I truely know that people across the states and overseas have thought about and prayed for my little bean, and I'm more grateful for that than I can ever put into words.
> 
> I hope we all have blessed Mondays, we get some OPK+, BDing, and of course some BFPs over the next week.


----------



## jabish

Is there 4 of us testing on tuesday?...hope we can all hold out..not promising anything here,,...are any of the rest of you getting cramps and wierd feelings in uterus..plus i am extremely thirsty..8 DPO here


----------



## meggiemay93

Gnomette So sorry af got you! Some studies show that you o on one side one month and the other side the next. My mom and I can both feel it when we o, and we've both observed that whichever side we usually lay on we o most of the time on that side. Hopefully this gives you some more hope for next month!

Mackjess Brown blood means old blood so probably just left over implantation bleeding. I will be praying that little bean sticks!

Good luck to everyone who's going to be testing soon! I'm praying for you all to get BFP's this month!

For those of us with AF, praying we all get BFP's for Christmas!


----------



## Dollybird

Lili I know exactly what u mean. My hubby thinks I am too and ill be so sad if I have to tell him I'm not. Think my heart will break :-( xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Lilli, not so much when it came to testing as oh pretty much had the oh well there's always next month attitude, he even said that to me this time after I got a bfn on a digi at 9dpo even though there was clear lines in ics :haha: BUT I worry when he says it's going to be alright this time I just know it.... I try to remain optimistic and pray pray pray that it is going to be ok this time xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Wow, lots of testers tomorrow!! how exciting, there is sure to be at least one BFP in there?!
Anyone having symptoms (real or imagined?)
It really is an emotional roller coaster and DH's mean well but sometimes they just cant say or do the right thing.
That's why it's so great to have the ladies here to see us through the waiting, the testing and hopefully the celebrating too :happydance:


----------



## lili3bella

hi!! i have weird cramps too!..and like poking almost pin poking in my uterus very strange.. hopfully not AF getting ready!! an im testing tuesday!! better to wait insted of a higher chance of a false neg !



jabish said:


> Is there 4 of us testing on tuesday?...hope we can all hold out..not promising anything here,,...are any of the rest of you getting cramps and wierd feelings in uterus..plus i am extremely thirsty..8 DPO here


----------



## jabish

lili3bella said:


> hi!! i have weird cramps too!..and like poking almost pin poking in my uterus very strange.. hopfully not AF getting ready!! an im testing tuesday!! better to wait insted of a higher chance of a false neg !
> 
> 
> 
> jabish said:
> 
> 
> Is there 4 of us testing on tuesday?...hope we can all hold out..not promising anything here,,...are any of the rest of you getting cramps and wierd feelings in uterus..plus i am extremely thirsty..8 DPO hereClick to expand...

ok so i'm not the only one..i did give in and test last night and was a negative but it is still early...tomorrow i will be 10 dpo and that still may be early but imma try anyway


----------



## averitable

I got a BFN this morning but still no sign of AF. I'm now away from home for a couple of days so will be testing Thursday if she still hasn't turned up...


----------



## gnomette

hi all sorry i have not been around for the last couple of days much i have been doing more to the house an selling bits so that i can get a dining table x 
good luck to everyone testing this week 
mackjess brown blood is not a problem but do mention it when you get your results an see if they will give you an early scan to check you over xx 
had a bit of a tiff with hubby yesterday i told him af had arrived when he was half asleep an all he said was well i thought you would an that was it so i went off in a mood an when i told him later he said awww i love you anyway xx so i stayed in a mood all day an ended up getting upset with him later xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Af got me this weekend. New cycle for me. :(


----------



## jabish

so sorry sally...that nasty witch got you


----------



## IvyLane

Hi all!
Playing catch up and can't remember everyone's names but welcome to any new ones (and sorry for the losses that brought you here)
Sorry to those that the witch got : ( 
Mackjess...still following you and hope you get good results today at the dr! When I read u first started spotting I thought OH NO! Then couldn't get to your other posts quick enough to see if it stopped. I think all of us know what that sinking feeling is like when you see blood but hoping it's just implantation for you! 
Afm...af winding down so I better get to ordering my supplies for this month...just didn't feel like doing it this past week and been too busy anyway
Hoping for BFPs for the rest who haven't yet been visited by the ol' aunt flo!


----------



## mackjess

Gnomette - Sorry AF got you. If this cycle is the one with the non-tube side then I think it's a sign you are supposed to relax and enjoy your November. I would say Thanksgiving, but I don't think you are US. But you should try a thanksgiving dinner sometime, it's the best. Well, I don't really like turkey but the side dishes we make this time of year....OMG

Sally, welcome to your new cycle. If the witch had gotten me I would have been OV thanksgiving weekend. I was rather looking forward to making that a turkey day to remember. :winkwink::sex: So happy BDing this holiday season:happydance:

I can't wait for new testers tomorrow.

AFM - Left a vmail for the nurse at my OB to get my beta results from friday and my spotting yesterday and cramps last night. Honestly, they weren't real cramps. I can't tell if it's the antibiotics messing with my insides a bit (zpack so I think today is the last day I take it) or maybe if I even got some sore muscles from the whole body coughs. They don't feel anything like during the m/c and the spotting TOTALLY stopped so I'm actually pretty chill about it. My DH stayed home though so I wouldn't freak out. He is offering his moral support by still being asleep in bed. Men.:haha:

I actually got a good nights sleep last night, and without coughing I managed to make it a whole 7 hours without peeing. I took my remaining tests this AM. The IC finally showed a good positive today for the first time, and the clearblue easy has a very good positive. The test on top is from Friday, and barely has a faint line in person. Today is the day AF was supposed to show, so maybe the ICs work but just aren't good for early testing. My bbs and back still hurt. Slightly congested so not sure if the super smell sense has showed up for me this time yet.

To all the lovely ladies - good luck and baby dust. I've thought about writing a sarcastic list of things to do to get pregnant, because I was SO sure that I wasn't this time that I lost weight, bought new clothes, bras, gave blood, all kinds of silly stuff. :dohh: I love this thread. I'm not out of the woods yet with this very early pregnancy so I plan on sticking around. I can't wait to see more BFPs, and it sounds like some this week. :D

:dust:


----------



## IvyLane

Mackjess..so glad the spotting stopped! Hope you get your results soon : )


----------



## lili3bella

im glad somebody can relate to how i feel:) thanks Dolly!! 



Dollybird said:


> Lili I know exactly what u mean. My hubby thinks I am too and ill be so sad if I have to tell him I'm not. Think my heart will break :-( xxx


----------



## lili3bella

congrats to you !!:)



mackjess said:


> Gnomette - Sorry AF got you. If this cycle is the one with the non-tube side then I think it's a sign you are supposed to relax and enjoy your November. I would say Thanksgiving, but I don't think you are US. But you should try a thanksgiving dinner sometime, it's the best. Well, I don't really like turkey but the side dishes we make this time of year....OMG
> 
> Sally, welcome to your new cycle. If the witch had gotten me I would have been OV thanksgiving weekend. I was rather looking forward to making that a turkey day to remember. :winkwink::sex: So happy BDing this holiday season:happydance:
> 
> I can't wait for new testers tomorrow.
> 
> AFM - Left a vmail for the nurse at my OB to get my beta results from friday and my spotting yesterday and cramps last night. Honestly, they weren't real cramps. I can't tell if it's the antibiotics messing with my insides a bit (zpack so I think today is the last day I take it) or maybe if I even got some sore muscles from the whole body coughs. They don't feel anything like during the m/c and the spotting TOTALLY stopped so I'm actually pretty chill about it. My DH stayed home though so I wouldn't freak out. He is offering his moral support by still being asleep in bed. Men.:haha:
> 
> I actually got a good nights sleep last night, and without coughing I managed to make it a whole 7 hours without peeing. I took my remaining tests this AM. The IC finally showed a good positive today for the first time, and the clearblue easy has a very good positive. The test on top is from Friday, and barely has a faint line in person. Today is the day AF was supposed to show, so maybe the ICs work but just aren't good for early testing. My bbs and back still hurt. Slightly congested so not sure if the super smell sense has showed up for me this time yet.
> 
> To all the lovely ladies - good luck and baby dust. I've thought about writing a sarcastic list of things to do to get pregnant, because I was SO sure that I wasn't this time that I lost weight, bought new clothes, bras, gave blood, all kinds of silly stuff. :dohh: I love this thread. I'm not out of the woods yet with this very early pregnancy so I plan on sticking around. I can't wait to see more BFPs, and it sounds like some this week. :D
> 
> :dust:


----------



## mackjess

I'm a dum dum, I forgot to post the pic of the tests. The internet cheapie was a tad darker, it faded a bit by the time I took the pic.
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-12 10.31.37.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BeautifulD

how beautiful mackjess :cloud9:


----------



## gnomette

mackjess fingers crossed you get your results today :happydance::happydance:
sally sorry you got caught too xx :hugs:
good luck everyone testing tomorrow xx :dust:


----------



## jabish

anyone ever get a thin pink line day after using 6 day sooner answere brand hpt..cause it's definately there this morning..may have seen a hint of it last nite and talked myself out of it but not sure?/???/


----------



## Oasis717

mackjess said:


> I'm a dum dum, I forgot to post the pic of the tests. The internet cheapie was a tad darker, it faded a bit by the time I took the pic.

Wonderful lines!!! Wishing you LOADS luck xxxx


----------



## mackjess

The OB finally called back. She thinks the spotting was the rest of the IB working its way out (I had 3 tiny red dots last Tuesday) and that my HCG and Progesterone look great for me being at 3/4 weeks. I'm going back in now for HCG to make sure it's rising like it should. I was so busy doing a happy dance that they were going to recheck it today that I forgot to ask what it was at Friday. My progesterone was at 19 whatever that means. So now just one more long wait until tomorrow to find out if HCG is doubling. I will feel SO much better then. For now I haven't relaxed enough to feel pregnant. I haven't even told my sister yet, as much as it pains me. Just sharing w/DH and you gals for now. I just can't get my hopes up yet unless tomorrow brings good news.


----------



## IvyLane

Congrats on your levels looking good so far, mackjess! That's great! Hope time flys by for you until you get your results tomorrow! I'm sure it will be fine! I know you don't feel like you can enjoy just yet but I hope you can soon! As you know, every moment with your little beanie is precious so try to enjoy him or her as best you can even during this waiting period : ) Not trying to tell you what to do of course lol! Congrats again!


----------



## Dollybird

I'm so so happy for you mackjess and ill have my fingers crosse your bloods rise! Please keep us all updated!!!
Sally sorry af got you!! Hope you have better luck next cycle!
Ooh ladies keep me updated on your tests tomorrow!! 
Gnomette sorry to hear you and hubby had a tiff, hope yous make up soon. Glad he's being nice about it though.

:dust: xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Afm ladies- been busy at work today so no obsessing for me! Lol. Boobs hurt still but could be normal who knows.. Bit apprehensive for testing tomorrow... Not looking forward to getting another :bfn: xxx


----------



## jabish

I feel like i am loosing it ladies!!!!..i need a break from this computer but it's all i think about...i got a pink line on answere 6 day before test this morning but took it last night with neg result.....but a negative on dollar store test this afternoon....i can't take this today i feel like i am going into depression and eating everything in the house aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhggggggggggggg....just needed to vent...aint talking to my family about it ..im sure they are sick of me and my hubby don't wanna talk much at all either...you great ladies are all i have...


----------



## Womble12

Taken me a while to catch up again.... Welcome to the new ladies. And to those whose af arrived :nope: so rubbish.

Mackjess, that is such amazing news, so happy for you, it actually gave me a tear in my eye as its so nice to see a bfp!! :happydance:

Af arrived for me on thurs, only 10 days after ovulation. But first cycle after mc so hoping its all just messed up. I asked my doctor if I should be concerned at a 10 day lp or my norm of 12 days and she was useless and said no no nothing to worry about it. I swear sometimes I feel i know more than the doctors!! Was v upset and cried a lot of thurs and fri, also ill with flu on antibiotics which prob didn't help how I felt. So me and DH have booked a holiday for 2 weeks time, which should also be when I next ovulate, woop woop!! Really need a break. Sounds stupid but I feel like I am still grieving even though I was only 5 weeks :cry:

Looking forward to some BFP's tomorrow as seems to be lots of you testing and some promising symptoms, fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## twinkletots

Good luck dollybird, hope it's two line test for you tomorrow. Do you feel like this might be ur month?
Totally relate jabish, so been there losing my marbles!
Womble,Yay to the holiday and lots of bd. I still grieve for my losses and will never forget


----------



## Dollybird

Aww Womble sorry about the witch! :-( hope u have better luck next cycle that you. i waited three months after my ectopic before trying again and i definitely needed it- as did my hubby. you're right to have yourself a wee break it will help relax you! :hugs: Aw jabish I know how u feel. Thankfully work has kept me busy so stopped my obsessing too much the last few days. Feel like my family gets a bit sick of me too going on about it, I tend just to come on this site to vent so that they don't think I'm too crazy and obsessed! Lol xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks twinkle I do actually but I don't wanna get my hopes up. Have felt that way before.. Got a nosebleed spontaneously today for the first time since I was a kid!! Symptom?? Fingers crossed!! Xxx


----------



## IvyLane

jabish said:


> I feel like i am loosing it ladies!!!!..i need a break from this computer but it's all i think about...i got a pink line on answere 6 day before test this morning but took it last night with neg result.....but a negative on dollar store test this afternoon....i can't take this today i feel like i am going into depression and eating everything in the house aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhggggggggggggg....just needed to vent...aint talking to my family about it ..im sure they are sick of me and my hubby don't wanna talk much at all either...you great ladies are all i have...

Sorry u feeling so down! This ttc is such an emotional rollercoaster! But a pink line! Everything I've read is that evap lines don't have color(on the pink ones anyway...blue ones just suck!) That's awsome! The 6 day before tests are super sensitive so I would go with that one! I believe many of the dollar store ones are accurate after you've missed your period (for some woman not until much later) . The 6 day before test was the one that picked up my chemical even when the test at the dr office didn't....so u may be seeing more bfps soon! Congrats! Don't want to get your hopes up for nothing but It really sounds promising to me : )


----------



## jabish

I Don't think i am gonna test in the morning ...I am gonna try and take a mental break til AF is due and see what happens..Thanx Dollybird for the support..your a sweetie :)


----------



## jabish

Thank You IVYLANE...you made me feel better...it's just been a rollercoaster..my emotions are all over the place the past couple of days


----------



## IvyLane

Womble12 said:


> Taken me a while to catch up again.... Welcome to the new ladies. And to those whose af arrived :nope: so rubbish.
> 
> Mackjess, that is such amazing news, so happy for you, it actually gave me a tear in my eye as its so nice to see a bfp!! :happydance:
> 
> Af arrived for me on thurs, only 10 days after ovulation. But first cycle after mc so hoping its all just messed up. I asked my doctor if I should be concerned at a 10 day lp or my norm of 12 days and she was useless and said no no nothing to worry about it. I swear sometimes I feel i know more than the doctors!! Was v upset and cried a lot of thurs and fri, also ill with flu on antibiotics which prob didn't help how I felt. So me and DH have booked a holiday for 2 weeks time, which should also be when I next ovulate, woop woop!! Really need a break. Sounds stupid but I feel like I am still grieving even though I was only 5 weeks :cry:
> 
> Looking forward to some BFP's tomorrow as seems to be lots of you testing and some promising symptoms, fingers crossed. Xx

Yay! Baby making vacation! Sounds awsome! I want one! Lol....as for grieving...that's totally normal...I didn't even make it to 5 weeks but I still think of it every day...it's been over a month and 3 weeks and other than my husband most every one else seems to have forgotten about it and it's life as usual...but it isn't for us. We can go on with life and pretend but I've been finding out lately that It effects you in ways you don't even know sometimes. So don't feel stupid for grieving! You lost a baby..A BABY! That's a HUGE deal! I'm very sorry for your loss and hoping your baby making vacation is at the very least a wonderful time well spent with hubby.


----------



## IvyLane

jabish said:


> Thank You IVYLANE...you made me feel better...it's just been a rollercoaster..my emotions are all over the place the past couple of days

Go raging pregnancy hormones! ::wink::


----------



## lili3bella

I am nerves about testing also, im very afraid for a BFN too :wacko:... i bought two tests i guess cuz i wanted to test to night if by any chance there could be any sign of a lovely line!.. i dont know why but i feel like im out this month already !!.. i hope u receive a + !! this has to be one of the hardest things ..feeling like we have almost no controll over it..!! guess im having a power struggle with my body! good luck ladies and lots of happiness and joy until we get to the + :)



Dollybird said:


> Afm ladies- been busy at work today so no obsessing for me! Lol. Boobs hurt still but could be normal who knows.. Bit apprehensive for testing tomorrow... Not looking forward to getting another :bfn: xxx


----------



## gnomette

Aww girlys all stressing this babymaking stuff is all too much its attacks your brain an everything its awful well an when you do get those lines its even worse cause you are so worried about all those nightmares coming back again to haunt you but its so worth it I would say try not to stress but it seems impossible not too we just have to stick together an get there together an know we will all get there the good thing is that we all know is that we can get pregnant so it will happen it just may take a bit of time xx I know a lot of you say to pray an if I am honest I struggle with it I have lost so much I struggle but what I do believe is that you have to have the bad things happen to appreciate the good an to loose something so wanted an so precious only means that something amazing is on the way waiting to happen that the bad happens so we appreciate it all the more when it does so I know we will all get our take home rainbow babies an that it will happen so try an keep calm its our turn soon just remember to try enjoy the journey as much as you can cause it will only make you stronger make you fight harder an make you love more than you ever thought possible ok so I may be a bit off topic but I just wanted to give you all a little hope an know that even that bad things have a place in our lives to make us who we are with out it we would not be who we are today x ok so it maybe a gloomy xx but those baby's in the making will be the most loved of all an they will be so lucky they will come I promise xx


----------



## jabish

I needed to hear that gnomette...we do need eachother because noone else understands....i feel like i am 2 different people sometimes like i have 2 different lives...lol


----------



## MommyNikki

I am very nervous...AF came around the 27th of last month. This is my first cycle after getting AF since my MMC back in September. I have not used ovulation tests or temping but I have been BD'ing, so I will see soon if I am in it still for November. 

When is the soonest you guys think I could test?


----------



## Dollybird

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: !!!!!!!!!! Tested with first morning urine... Second line with frer - light but there within seconds!!! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird




----------



## Dollybird

Do yous think it looks ok for 11dpo?? Worried about how light it is xxx


----------



## gnomette

Dolly hun that is defiantly a bfp xx yay so pleased for you xx get to the epu hun asap an get them to check bean is in the right place but its a pretty clear one xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Scan booked!! 3rd of December. As long as no bleeding or pain I've to carry on as normal. Pray for me ladies! I'm so scared! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Try not to worry hun xx got everything crossed for you xx much loves an hugs xx


----------



## twinkletots

Thank you Gnomette for those great words, made me feel a whole lot better


----------



## averitable

Dollybird yay! So pleased, fingers crossed for you.

AFM - no AF yet and no indication that she might be about to show (normal cycles pre mc were 10 day LP ish, and I'm now on 11dpo.) No particular symptoms other than being quite gassy (sorry!) - I am tired but not taking that as a sign of anything other than sleeping really badly due to being in a crappy hotel bed.

Testing on Thursday, which will be 14dpo (or could theoretically test tomorrow p.m., but probably better to wait till the morning...) - might go a bit mad by then.


----------



## twinkletots

Soooooooooo pleased for you Dollybird, that is amazing news!!!! 
How very exciting, its scary I know but everyone will be praying this is a wholesome and happy bean for you.
I wouldn't worry about how light the line is, it's definitely a line and it's early so will get darker

This has cheered me up for the day. Now off to a job interview, eek...


----------



## gnomette

Dolly just had a thought that may help you put your mind at ease of you get the cd with the conception indicator then if you do one a week then you can check that your levels are doing what they should if you feel like it would help xx that's what I did xx


----------



## Oasis717

Dollybird said:


> Scan booked!! 3rd of December. As long as no bleeding or pain I've to carry on as normal. Pray for me ladies! I'm so scared! Xxx

So so very pleased for you, I know its scary, I know I will be scared if it happens for me after two losses but as everyone is saying there is every chance this is your rainbow baby! Everything crossed for you and wishing you loads luck for your scan. Xxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## gnomette

Dolly just had a thought that may help you put your mind at ease of you get the cd with the conception indicator then if you do one a week then you can check that your levels are doing what they should if you feel like it would help xx that's what I did xx


----------



## Dollybird

Thank you ladies! I'm just so so terrified!! But excited too.. I feel different this time so who knows.. Gnomette that's a brill idea I will do that.. Was thinking of getting another frer anyways and doing it In a weeks time to check progression. 
Twinkle good luck with your interview!!! What's the job for?? 
Averitable good luck testing in thurs.. Hope u get a :bfp: too!
Anyone else testing good luck!!! Keep us updated! Xxx


----------



## lili3bella

O MY GOD! congrats! im so happy for you and ur family! :) 

as for me.. i tested this morning bfn.. i can see a line but with my eye making lines on everything these days i dont think its positive....praying my ovluation dates are just wrong..and my period with its ever changing date is just being mean to me and i get my bfp too!! congrats again :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:




Dollybird said:


> View attachment 513403


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yay Dolly!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Omg Congradulations dolly!!! All that stress about ovulation totally worked out for you!! Sooo excited for you darling Congrads again!! xx


----------



## Angel wings13

CONGRATS DOLLY!!
According to my temp, I have not ovulated yet, but am getting a pain in my right (only ovary I have) side, that feels like ovulation pain, which I get ALMOST every month... Last month, I got it twice (???).... 4 days apart. Today is (probably ) 4 days before I will ovulate. I wonder if it's possible to get pain as the egg is "preparing" to leave, AND as it leaves?? Last month, I had the pain, but no EWCM...then 3 or 4 days later, I had the pain again, with temp rise, and EWCM.....If I get pain/temp rise/etc in a few days, I'm going to assume that it IS possible to have ov pain twice! At least for me. Like a "head's up" lol.... I'm currently waiting a couple more hours so I can take my OPK test. This is the first time I have ever used these. If I happen to get pregnant this month, I will write a letter of thanks to Target,lol! :D


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies!!! Hoping you ladies still in the tww limbo get your bfps soon! 
Angel I was similar I had O pains about a week before I actually ovulated! I got stressed about it cause I thought I'd missed my chance! So sounds as if you are just getting up to ovulate! 
Arm still reeling over the :bfp: feel a lot different than I did the last time which is good but I do feel crampy like af about to come, and have had a bit of pinching on my right side (ectopic side) so a bit nervous about that but trying to remain positive! Xxx


----------



## IvyLane

Congrats Dolly! I had a feeling this was your month! That's great!


----------



## IvyLane

Mackjess thinking of you and hoping you get your doubled numbers today

Jabish also thinking of you and hope you get your clear bfp soon : )

AFM still haven't ordered my supplies..life has gotten a bit busy (in laws here and keep walking in room every time I get on the computer to order lol...don't want them to know about this ttc business ) ...and then later in the month around O time we may be visiting family and I'm worried it may get in the way of bding...ugghhh...family ruins everything hahaha. JK! Well there is my vent for the day. 
Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## blueberry25

Hey Ladies!
I've been really busy but I'm still following along with this thread. Congratulations Mackjess & Dollybird! That's so fantastic! What were your main symptoms right before you tested positive? 
AFM - I'm not due for AF until November 22nd so I've got 9 days to burn. I don't really want to start testing too soon. I'm kind of trying not to get my hopes up bc of the mc. But I think we have worked in some well timed BD'ing this month!


----------



## Womble12

IvyLane said:


> Womble12 said:
> 
> 
> Taken me a while to catch up again.... Welcome to the new ladies. And to those whose af arrived :nope: so rubbish.
> 
> Mackjess, that is such amazing news, so happy for you, it actually gave me a tear in my eye as its so nice to see a bfp!! :happydance:
> 
> Af arrived for me on thurs, only 10 days after ovulation. But first cycle after mc so hoping its all just messed up. I asked my doctor if I should be concerned at a 10 day lp or my norm of 12 days and she was useless and said no no nothing to worry about it. I swear sometimes I feel i know more than the doctors!! Was v upset and cried a lot of thurs and fri, also ill with flu on antibiotics which prob didn't help how I felt. So me and DH have booked a holiday for 2 weeks time, which should also be when I next ovulate, woop woop!! Really need a break. Sounds stupid but I feel like I am still grieving even though I was only 5 weeks :cry:
> 
> Looking forward to some BFP's tomorrow as seems to be lots of you testing and some promising symptoms, fingers crossed. Xx
> 
> Yay! Baby making vacation! Sounds awsome! I want one! Lol....as for grieving...that's totally normal...I didn't even make it to 5 weeks but I still think of it every day...it's been over a month and 3 weeks and other than my husband most every one else seems to have forgotten about it and it's life as usual...but it isn't for us. We can go on with life and pretend but I've been finding out lately that It effects you in ways you don't even know sometimes. So don't feel stupid for grieving! You lost a baby..A BABY! That's a HUGE deal! I'm very sorry for your loss and hoping your baby making vacation is at the very least a wonderful time well spent with hubby.Click to expand...

Thanks ivylane, its reassuring to know I'm not alone in how am feeling. Xx


----------



## Womble12

Congratulations dolly, just seen you got your bfp, Amazing news! And good to hear that you are feeling good this time around. Woop Woop. So happy for you xx


----------



## mtln777

wow lots and lots to catch up on.........So happy for all your BFP'S..... :) As for me nothin going on on this side of the world. I haven't been testing at all and have been just going on about my life.....I do not want the negativeness of the let down so I am just laying low and waiting for god to help us get our little bean... I have been under tons of stress lately in my life alone so I am not sure what's p or down these days....I am so happy for all of u!!!! How many BFP's out of this thread do we have???? Hope everyone is well and containing there excitement as best as possible....I know you want to SCREAM of rooftops I AM PREGNANT!!! cuz, I sure did when I found out. I will wait patiently until then I enjoy seeing all of u happy girlies!!! :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Womble, I had my m/c at 5 weeks too, and felt a lot of grief. It's amazing how much I could love a tiny speck that I never got to see or feel. I saw this poem, and I love it so I stole it from another thread. Even though I'm working on a rainbow baby, I will always be sad about the loss. (I thought it might help Ivy too, hee hee)

"Rainbow Babies" is the understanding that the beauty of a rainbow does not negate the ravages of the storm. When a rainbow appears, it doesn't mean the storm never happened or that the family is not still dealing with its aftermath. What it means is that something beautiful and full of light has appeared in the midst of the darkness and clouds. Storm clouds may still hover but the rainbow provides a counterbalance of color, energy and hope.

Dolly - that is a beautiful BFP line! Light is great since you aren't even due for AF yet! I did a test a few days later and saw it get darker and that helped reassure me quite a bit. I am over the moon excited for you, but I understand the nerves. And I'm so terrified right there with you. Waiting for my HCG results from yesterday to see how my numbers are doubling and about jumped out of my chair a few minutes ago, and it was just my brother calling. 

And someone asked if we had diff symptoms (sorry my screen is real small since I'm at work and I don't stay where I can see the profile pics/names, lol). This time I was certain I was NOT pregnant. I didn't feel anything until right before I got the BFP and was totally shocked. I PMS symptoms that were about a week too soon (chocolate cravings, bloating and cramps) so I thought I was out and AF was showing up early. I am glad that I was wrong.

FX for everyone!! Can't wait to see more BFPs.


----------



## meggiemay93

Dolly Congrats on BFP! Your line definitely looks good to me! I'll be praying your baby sticks!

Averitable I'm praying that'll you'll be getting a BFP and you're AF isn't coming.

Lili3bella You could still get a BFP. I'm praying you do!

Angel wings13 I'm praying you'll be o'ing soon and that you'll get a BFP this month!

AFM My af is almost over! Yay! I can't wait to get back to trying!


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks everyone!!! Mackjess I've got my fingers crosse for you that your next hcg is lovely and high!!! Let us know how u get on. Mtl that's the best thing to do. I know working all weekend helped to keep my mind off things an not obsess! Meggie glad the witch is finally gone!! 
On the symptom thing I felt the symptoms I did have this time where more intense- the sore boobs and back ache has been terrible. Not had any nausea though and I don't think I'm oeeing any more frequently whereas the last time I did.. Plus this time I had the nose bleed! And I've had different little twinges this time that I didn't have last time.. Strange feeling that's are more in my cervix that my tummy. 
Looking forward to hearing everyone's progress..  xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I just realized I am going to be Oing around Thanksgiving, and we are going to be out of town staying at my Nana's house...ugg! This is going to impede with the SMEP plan! :growlmad:


----------



## mackjess

Pray, take showers that overlap so you get a few minutes in the bathroom. That's the only way we got BD'ing in when I stayed at my sisters. They thought I was just blow drying my hair and DH was in the shower or something. ;) We were staying in my niece's room, so no way we did it in there! lol


----------



## Womble12

Mackjess, that poem is lovely. Though did make me get a tear in my eye while on bus! Still lovely though, thank you.

It's interesting hearing the symptoms, seems anything goes from dollys more intense symptoms to mackj's virtually zero symptoms. Praying your hcg levels rise and the bean sticks!

For those of us with af, this is my first after mc, & its really weird, really like mc again. As in bright red blood & kinda watery. And I thought it'd finished but it hasn't, got a gush more today, bright red again. Sorry if tmi. Thinking its normal first af to be weird, has anyone elses been like this?

Anyway, lets hope this thread stays lucky, & a few more bfp's to come. Hope we can continue to support each other, both with & without bfp's, looking forward to seeing everyone's journeys and beans growing!!

Xx


----------



## Womble12

Pray2bBlessed said:


> I just realized I am going to be Oing around Thanksgiving, and we are going to be out of town staying at my Nana's house...ugg! This is going to impede with the SMEP plan! :growlmad:

Bugger. But Afternoon naps could be the answer?! It is thanksgiving after all, you're allowed a nap when its holiday time and then you can have some very quiet bd'ing!!


----------



## mackjess

Womble - My first AF was very weird after my m/c and I had more pain and cramping than I did during my m/c. My OB said the body is usually getting back to normal with that first cycle.

AFM - Right now I'm really terrified. They called me with my HCG results about 11:30 yesterday. It's now 12:30 but no news. Called into the office, they said the results are back but the doctor needs to sign off on them before they can tell me. I am about to start crying. I'm so scared them taking longer means something bad.


----------



## krystinab

I missed a lot...how many BFP did we get?


----------



## blueberry25

Mackjess- try not to freak out too bad or assume the worst. Maybe they are just taking more care bc of your previous m/c? My OB said to expect more testing and a closer watch. 
Regarding 1st AF post m/c- mine was horrible which is unusual. Crazy heavy & cramps that were reminiscent of m/c. I think your body is really trying to make a clean slate.


----------



## Womble12

Don't cry Mackjess, you don't know anything is wrong, literally the doctor may have been in clinic all morning and will go through all the results once they get a break. Understand your nerves though, but stay strong and see what the results are. Praying for you.


----------



## IvyLane

mackjess said:


> Pray, take showers that overlap so you get a few minutes in the bathroom. That's the only way we got BD'ing in when I stayed at my sisters. They thought I was just blow drying my hair and DH was in the shower or something. ;) We were staying in my niece's room, so no way we did it in there! lol

Lol..that's so gonna be us. Pretty sure we will be out of town too...but ever since we were newly weds the family has been used to us ducking into the bathroom or guest room for "unexplained reasons" lol ...and we went almost 10 years before we decided to have kids....so they'll never suspect a thing... mwaaa haaa haaa...lame attempt at evil laugh. Well here's hoping all of us O ing at inconvienient times still get our BFP this time around!


----------



## Dollybird

Womble my first af was weird too- very right red, and mucusy almost.. My last one was the same.. The doctor warned me that my af would be "out of the ordinary" though. 
Mackjess honey chin up. It probes ably is just that the docs busy.. I work in a hospital and its often the case that we have results, but even if they are good ones we're not allowed to give them until the doctor has seen them. I've everything crossed for u and will be including you in my prayers xxx


----------



## IvyLane

So sorry mackjess! Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## Dollybird

krystinab said:


> I missed a lot...how many BFP did we get?

Four I think!!!! I need to go back through and count properly though!!


----------



## Dollybird

IvyLane said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> Pray, take showers that overlap so you get a few minutes in the bathroom. That's the only way we got BD'ing in when I stayed at my sisters. They thought I was just blow drying my hair and DH was in the shower or something. ;) We were staying in my niece's room, so no way we did it in there! lol
> 
> 
> Lol..that's so gonna be us. Pretty sure we will be out of town too...but ever since we were newly weds the family has been used to us ducking into the bathroom or guest room for "unexplained reasons" lol ...and we went almost 10 years before we decided to have kids....so they'll never suspect a thing... mwaaa haaa haaa...lame attempt at evil laugh. Well here's hoping all of us O ing at inconvienient times still get our BFP this time around!Click to expand...

Hehehe that made me giggle! Me and hubby are the same always seem to get caught in the act! Haha. Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> I missed a lot...how many BFP did we get?
> 
> Four I think!!!! I need to go back through and count properly though!!Click to expand...

I might be 5 don't count me out yet my girlies.....I went to work today and took my laptop to catch up on the the crazinesss on this site because I have nothing to do at work. Came home and did an OPK and got another smiley face???????????? I should be due for AF but I'll take the smiley face and was wondering whoelse O'd 2x in 1 cycle????? Going to BD be back ladies before the school bus comes...lol:happydance:


----------



## twinkletots

Interview was for a different physio job and guess what.. I got it! hoping this is my lucky month.
Just entering the 2 week wait.....


----------



## twinkletots

mackjess, did you hear back from hospital yet?


----------



## mackjess

My HCG was 30 on Friday and 232 on Monday. Thank heavens.


----------



## Dollybird

Congrats twinkle that's fab!! Ohh mtln that's odd!! Have u tried a preg test?? What dpo are u? Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Mackjess that's brilliant!! And a really impressive rise.. More than doubled! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

My OB's nurse took pity on me and called with the results. She said the doc would also calling me after she reviewed them to give me the do's/dont's and results. Since they looked good the nurse called me anyway. Yay for her!!! And I knew I was probably being silly the entire time I was freaking out! lol


----------



## IvyLane

Yay mackjess!!!!!! That's wonderful!


----------



## mackjess

MTLN- I would take a prego test!! HCG can show up on OPKs!!


----------



## Womble12

Great news Mackjess! So pleased 

Well done twinkle, hope this is your lucky month.

Mtnl, if af is due and you got a smiley OPK, I'd be v v tempted to do a preg test!!


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> My HCG was 30 on Friday and 232 on Monday. Thank heavens.

Awesome......here is a tad bit of info from my last m/c for all u girlies that will be waiting for hcg results....BTw the last time I got a smiley face the controol lines where not very dark this time thy were both super dark...So I bd'd!!!!! Hey ya never know it's lik the lottery....lol here is what was printed out on my dr report

Pregnant (gestational AGE)
0-1 wks 5-50miu/ml
1-2wks 50-500miu/ml
2-3wks 100-5,000miu/ml
3-4wks 500-10,000miu/ml
4-5wks 1,000-50,0000miu/ml
5-6wks 10,000-100,000miu/ml
6-8wks 15,000-200,000mu/ml
8-12wks 10,000-100,000miu/ml

HCG levels through 1st trimester!!!! Hope that helps anyone....So excited that I had another smiley face my last AF was 10/12 so 30days ago.....??????So confused but hoping to still be in the running just a few weeks behind...I can't wait to be in baby bliss!!!!! My girls are 7 and 4 and well don't need mommy as much anymore.....:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## jabish

Dolly bird i couldn't wait ti get home from work and see if you got your BFP...so so happy for you !!!!


----------



## jabish

I hate BFN's :(


----------



## mtln777

Womble12 said:


> Great news Mackjess! So pleased
> 
> Well done twinkle, hope this is your lucky month.
> 
> Mtnl, if af is due and you got a smiley OPK, I'd be v v tempted to do a preg test!!

If you go back in these thread and see I had a smiley around cd 16 then had AF after we bd'd BAD a couple days on and a couple days off. I thnk my body was trying to regulate itself after the m/c and now I think I am CD16 and rigght on target for O. so we will BD the next couple days and then TWW for me....I feeel soooooooo lucky thru this thread and feel like this is the time.....we will see what happens.....I'm baby dusting myself.....lol :) Gotta get my girlies in bed as we have some business to attend tp when my hubby gets home from schooolllllll.....Catch my drift :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Mackjess & womble, you guys are crack ups! I would just feel weird BDing at my nana's house! Lol! Plus it's not a very big house, and I have a hard time keeping it quiet! :haha:


----------



## blueberry25

Pray- You could also take it as a chance to spice up your sex life and act like teenagers :) take a well timed drive to a lookout...


----------



## MommyNikki

LOL pray, I should have written on my thread here before I wrote on the other one, seems like everyone thinks the same way I do :)


----------



## mackjess

bow chicka bow wow. :devil:


----------



## mackjess

jabish, I didn't get a positive till 11 dpo, and it was the first tinkle in the am. did you test after work? fx for you!


----------



## Womble12

Blueberry, I like your idea of the look out, ha ha!! Last time I o we were at the inlaws in a tiny house! But we dtd anyway, I wasn't gonna miss out cause of parents being about! Sure they knew though  !!!

Jabish, how many dpo are you? Last time I got bfn at 11dpo fmu, but bfp at 12dpo in the afternoon!

Good luck with the bd'ing mtnl, get to it!!!!!! Fx for you!


----------



## Dollybird

Argh I'm all stressed!! Woke up today feeling like af is knocking at the door.. An boobs don't feel so sore :-( terrified now that I'm having a chemical.. Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

easier said than done I know but try not to worry :hugs: I've had af type cramps on and off since my bfp... it just everything stretching :hugs: Oh and pretty much zero symptoms most of the time, my boobs are only slightly tender and that's only just started in the last week :hugs:


----------



## averitable

Still no AF, which makes it officially late (based on pre MC cycles). Still gassy and tired. Boobs getting sorer.

Testing tomorrow morning. Utterly convinved AF will show today, don't know why. AAAAAAAGH I wish I was at home so I could test now.

Yay on your numbers Mackjess, they look fantastic!


----------



## twinkletots

ooh looking very promising averitable, good luck with testing and hope no nasty witch arrives today!
Holding off on testing is so hard, I am not due to test for over a week but already trempted to poas even though I know its pointless!!
I have turned crazy


----------



## twinkletots

How are the symptoms today Dollybird? it is normal to be paranoid, think we all are after a loss but its still early days for you so symptoms can be mild if at all.
Stick little bean stick


----------



## jabish

Praying for you averitable!!!...your still in the running

Mackjess...yes i did test after work and am up now and already pee'd..but will test before i leave for work at 6;30..and will let yind know when i get home tonite...i am sooo nervous


----------



## gnomette

dolly please don't worry too much hun cramps are completly normal its just bean getting all comfortable an your womb is getting all geared up to have bean xx 
jabish fingers crossed for you today xx 
averitable oh fingers crossed af stays away an fingers crossed for when you test xx
pray loving the suggestions for getting away to bd lol hope you manage to get some bding time in x 
good luck to anyone i have missed xx


----------



## mtln777

This is definitly the REAL O this time......After we bd'd last night felt like my ovaries were going to fall out of my abdoman......Going to bd this am as soon as my hubby gets home from his short day at work......YEAHHHHHHHH I'm so excited I feel it girls this is it for me oh I am sooooo +!!!!!!!! Gotta go do some school stuff for the PTA and then I'll be back Good luck to all u testers today!!!! xoxoxo:happydance:


----------



## Dollybird

Oh averitable that's great that af is late!! You must have loads of willpower I would've tested already! Lol. Let us know how u get on.jabish good luck with testing fingers crossed for u!!
Twinkle well my sore boobs have returned thankfully!! I'm so crampy today- like af is coming. It's panicking me a bit. Took another frer with smu and still bfp.. Possibly a bit darker even?? I will post a pic later for opinions! Lol. 
Thankyou to everyone for all your reassurance I really appreciate it. 

:dust: xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh mtln that brilliant!! Get bd'ing your socks off! Lol ;-) xxx


----------



## averitable

Dollybird said:


> Oh averitable that's great that af is late!! You must have loads of willpower I would've tested already! Lol. Let us know how u get on.

haha, no willpower whatsoever, just working away from home and stuck in the middle of nowhere with no access to my test stash, no car, and no chemist within walking distance. Going home tonight and will try my best not to test till the morning but we'll see!

Your symptoms sound good - don't worry about the cramping, I was really crampy up till about six or seven weeks last time, it's just things stretching. Drink lots of water and try not to stress!

mtln, yay for o! get going girl!


----------



## IvyLane

Dolly just want to add my 2 cents (or whatever monetary value is used in your neck of the woods:haha:) With my two full term pregnancies it felt EXACTLY like AF was coming for quite some time (completely normal) then with my chemical I felt nothing like that and just started spotting then bleeding. Everyone is different but like the others said AF symptoms in the begining are completely normal : )


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Oh mtln that brilliant!! Get bd'ing your socks off! Lol ;-) xxx

SOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I peed on the OPK and got another smiley face??? wow I am in pure shock....My hubby came home early like I predicted and we bd'd right away....Oh I have such a good feeling about this.......I am so going to be a mess during the ttw.......Here I come to join u girlies with my BFP!!!!! Hip HIp HOORAY....:happydance:


----------



## Dollybird

ok ladies so the top on is 11dpo fmu, the bottom is 12dpo smu.. I think it's def darker considering its smu.. What yous think?

Btw I really appreciate all the reassurance ladies it mean a lot. You've all been so kind to me. 

Xxx


----------



## IvyLane

Def getting darker! Congrats! : )


----------



## mackjess

I'm doing my bfp dance for you dolly!


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies  well my bbs are sore again wooo! And I was feeling nauseated all day then suddenly spewed whilst round at my mums (tmi I know I'm sorry!) so I'm taking these things as a good sign!!!
Mtln woohoo for the smiley and the bd!! That's brilliant!! I have a feeling it's your month! :dust: xxx


----------



## blueberry25

That's def a darker positive ! Looks very good! Safe to say you shouldn't be worrying.


----------



## gnomette

definatly darker dolly xxx yay for puking everywhere (only cause its a good sign)
mtln yay for the smily face get :sex: lol xx
averitable how you are not getting a test an testing when you get home i do not know go you an your will power xx 
hows everyone else getting on x


----------



## mackjess

mtln- yay for the 2 ww. It's a long grueling thing, but it's such a relief to know you ov and get your bd'ing on.

jabish, everything fx for you

averitable- I was sure af was gonna get new, but I was so wrong

Waiting for another hcg test, I hate getting needled but I'm glad my ob wants to check again. She is also checking my progesterone again. Going to do my best to be less nervous waiting for the results tomorrow. I think I will be since I was doubling at 25, but hcg is still low so she just wants to make sure is low because I'm early. So glad I didn't have to ask her to recheck. I'm not due for a scan for a few weeks, and I'd be nervous until then! knowing my hcg is a huge relief. Praying for 6weeks, I only made it to 5 weeks last time.


----------



## IvyLane

Dolly....funny how puking is like gold when ttc. A friend of mine is much further along but was feeling pretty bad and I told her how I WISHED I could be feeling as bad as her lol. These babies (the recently conceived and soon to be) are loved that's for sure! Bring on the puke!


----------



## mackjess

ivy, before my loss I was dreading being preggers, getting big, all of it. after my loss and waiting in the ob waiting room I thought the ladies big and pregnant looked beautiful. now I've looked at a few cute maternity tops and can't wait till I need them. funny how that can change.


----------



## Dollybird

mackjess said:


> ivy, before my loss I was dreading being preggers, getting big, all of it. after my loss and waiting in the ob waiting room I thought the ladies big and pregnant looked beautiful. now I've looked at a few cute maternity tops and can't wait till I need them. funny how that can change.

Me too!! I love seeing ladies with big bumps and I can't wait to get some maternity clothes. I just have a good feeling, even though my worries and paranoia creeps in every now and again, that this ones a keeper. Let us know how u get one with you next blood result. I'm sure you'll get a brilliant rise!
Anyone else testing soon?? Xxx


----------



## blueberry25

I'm in limbo until I can test next week. I am 9dpo I believe but I don't use tests just charting and symptoms. At the moment I'm exhausted & have had weird twinges and slight cramps since I o'd. Last time I was pregnant I knew b4 I ever got a bfp bc of the odd cramps but every pregnancy is dif so who knows! When can I start testing?!?


----------



## Dollybird

Well I tested 9dpo and bfn.. Waited till 11dpo to test again and got my bfp.. I don't think I'd have gotten a bfp at 10dpo.. But everyone's different! Some people get bfps at 8dpo!! Ooh I'm excited for you testing!! Lol xxx


----------



## IvyLane

blueberry25 said:


> I'm in limbo until I can test next week. I am 9dpo I believe but I don't use tests just charting and symptoms. At the moment I'm exhausted & have had weird twinges and slight cramps since I o'd. Last time I was pregnant I knew b4 I ever got a bfp bc of the odd cramps but every pregnancy is dif so who knows! When can I start testing?!?

I know it seems like forever but you're almost there! Like was said above some woman get their bfp as early as you are. If you have a super sensitive test it's possible but you could end up wasting a ton of tests and money(like I always do lol...can't help it!) But you're almost done with the wait either way!
Afm Inlaws left today and I just ordered my supplies finally...yay! But I have quite a bit of a wait until O time...also this cycle feels like it might be a bit off already so not sure how it will go..Hoping not to have to wait 2 extra weeks to O like last cycle. That was horrible! How I wish I was already in the 2ww. Argh! 
Well hoping the best for you blueberry and anyone else who's testing soon!


----------



## blueberry25

Yay! Thank you ladies! I will start testing in the next few days, which brands do you recommend as the most sensitive? Last time I used the FRER and I was frustrated to no end trying to tell if the second line was actually there or not! You know? Anyways, I will try and relax and enjoy seeing how the rest of you are doing.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

blueberry25 said:


> Pray- You could also take it as a chance to spice up your sex life and act like teenagers :) take a well timed drive to a lookout...

:haha: I don't think there is a lookout in Salina, KS! Lol!

Dolly- that line is definitely darker!

Mackjess- I loved being preggo with a big round belly, and I am looking forward to it again!

Ladies who are getting ready to test, good luck! I'm hoping to see lots of :bfp:!!

AFM- tomorrow is CD8, so I will be starting the SMEP plan! I'm praying it works and I will get my :bfp: in December!!


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Thanks ladies  well my bbs are sore again wooo! And I was feeling nauseated all day then suddenly spewed whilst round at my mums (tmi I know I'm sorry!) so I'm taking these things as a good sign!!!
> Mtln woohoo for the smiley and the bd!! That's brilliant!! I have a feeling it's your month! :dust: xxx

Oh thank you things could not have gone smoother. I am going to bd again tomorrow or maybe again tonight depends how tired I am plus I know you shouldn't dtd alot. Those last 2 shots could of been the "one" lol. I did another OPK at around 4pm today and there waas no smiley face.....So am assuming i droped the egg overnight and BAM there were friends to meet it!!!!! And now we wait.......
Now enough about me....Look at that BFP!!!! Will your MD do blood work for you earlier than dec 3rd to watch your levels rise? Congrats I am so happy for you......:)

MackJess congrats to you to......Hope that level chart was helpful to you!!!! Bring on the baby dust ladies.....It's time for me to join...

:happydance::happydance::dust::dust::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dollybird

Glad things went smoothly mtln ;-) I've got my fingers crossed for you! No they said unless I have bleeding or pain they'll just wait to scan me- apparently some people's hcg can rise slower and the pregnancy ends up fine so they don't routinely check rising hcg as it could cause unessesscary worry.. Which I kinda get.. But reassurance would be great! 
Well I had another rotten nights sleep- up peeing and boobs so sore that when I roll onto my front it keeps me awake! Lol. It's all good though it reassures me that the bean is still there! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Good luck to those testing today!! Looking forward to seeing some more :bfp: s!!
Pray I did smep this time round an seems it worked a treat! Fingers crossed it does the same for u! Xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Hi dollybird, what is smep? Sounds like something I should be doing!
Everyone sounding really positive this month so hoping the Christmas cheer is getting us all early.
X


----------



## Dollybird

Sperm meets egg plan.. Google it its quite successful!! Are u not testing today twinkle?? Xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Will definitely google that Dolly! not due to test until next Thurs at the earliest. Hoping to hold off longer and wait until af is due but what are the chances?! already nearly bought a preg test today in anticipation....I am hopeless at waiting!


----------



## averitable

AF got me this morning, I'm out. Grr.

Ah well! At least it looks like my cycle's got longer which is good, I guess. Going to be optimistic and start hoping for a Christmas bfp.


----------



## Dollybird

averitable said:


> AF got me this morning, I'm out. Grr.
> 
> Ah well! At least it looks like my cycle's got longer which is good, I guess. Going to be optimistic and start hoping for a Christmas bfp.

Aw sorry the witch got you. But it's good you're being optimistic I'm sure you'll get your bfp as a lovely early Christmas pressie  xxx


----------



## mtln777

Good morning Ladies.......Well going to BD again today and hope these little dudes find a home right in my uterus!!!!! I am so looking forward to a BFP.....Hoping things work for the +.....I would love to tell my fsmily for xmas.....They alll know how bad I want another baby...(my family) my Mother in law tends to voice her opinion a bit to much....She knows WE want another baby and she is constantly saying you have 2 healthy girls, do you really want to do this over? Do you know how much kids cost? Are you planning the future right? WTF It's my life and I will have as many kids as my husband lets me....lol I just get irritated that's she is not positive about it. When I found out I was prego in August she was happy but then when I m/c she was like everything happens for a reason, which yes I know they do but, to me she made it sound like we weren't meant to have another baby. I don't feel complete and do not want to live the rest of my life saying I should've had 3 kids. Sorry I am venting, I really just want another baby!!!! Hoping for a boy :) 

Now all you BFP's lets start the gender subject???? Who is going to go TEAM YELLOW???? and not find out!!! it's a wonderful surprise and seriously you don't get many surprises like that! I'm team yellow when I do get my BFP!!!! HAve a great day girlies got to clean the house while it's empty of kiddies!! :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Oh twinkle it's so hard waiting isn't it! U need to find something to take your mind off it... But sometimes even being busy constantly the mind wanders back to it! 
Mtln that's a shame your mother in law isn't being more understanding. Try and not let her get to u. I'm sure she just thinks she's helping is some weird way. As for the team colours I really dunno! I'm so torn! Hubby wants to know, and I kinda do too but I'd love the excitement of the surprise. Thing is I read that article about nub theory so now I think I'd be able to tell anyways lol! Xxx


----------



## colta

Hi all! I haven't read all the way through yet, but figured I'd pop my head in and say hi!

Me and DH are currently ttc'ing for our first after losing one to ectopic almost a year and a half ago and another to early miscarriage almost a year ago now. 
I'm currently 3dpo and me and DH did a ton of bd'ing this month. I'm temping, so I'm hoping that my temp is a good reflection of when I O'd. 
I had some problems last cycle where I thought I o'd but then it turned out I o'd later than I thought, which caused all kinds of drama. 
This whole ttc thing has been a real up and down rollercoaster or us... and for a while there, we weren't even sure if we were going to continue ttc'ing, but we've decided that we're young (I'm 23 and DH is 25) and we're going to do the typical youngster thing of plowing on through and figuring out the details later. :winkwink: 
But no... I'm hoping that this is going to be our month, I would really like an early x-mas present... I feel good about this month, which I haven't felt about any previous ttc'ing month in a long time. So fingers crossed ladies!


----------



## mackjess

MTLN - Sorry about the mother in law. I think part of the definition of MIL is over-bearing. Heh. You should see the look on mine's face when she hears about how her son sometimes cooks and helps around the house. I work more hours and have a higher level job than he does, she stayed home. She even glared at me at a holiday dinner when he was talking about how I started making more money than him. He was proud of me, and likes having a "sugar momma", even though I don't really make that much more, lol, but she said she doesn't think it's right. I don't sweat it too much, but she is probably less vocal about stuff than your MIL.

I will have to know on the gender. It's hard to get excited or think about stuff that far away yet because I am so worried this time. Last time I found out I prego, I was thinking about having the gender told to my sister in law. She is a pastry chef and makes awesome cakes, and she could make a cake either pink or blue that we wouldn't see until we cut into it, and we could have a gender reveal party. Not sure if I want to be that ballsy this time around. I think I'll even wait until really late to have a baby shower.


----------



## mtln777

Ladies, Ladies, Ladies my I feel VERY lucky right now....I know this is a lucky thread and I'm so sure of the O this month and just bd'd AGAIN. do you girls think I have bd'd enough? Smiley face on tues and weds. Bd'd sat,tues,weds,and today....I guess I'm looking for some reassurance... Thanks for being here!!!! :)


----------



## blueberry25

Welcome Colta! 
Mtln777- It's So frustrating when family/mothers aren't supportive. It's not like you are a 13 year old trying to have a baby! You are a grown woman and have made the decision to add to your family, support should be there! My mom has been annoying lately too.... 
AFM, I tested this morning and got a BFN, too early, will wait and try again.


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> MTLN - Sorry about the mother in law. I think part of the definition of MIL is over-bearing. Heh. You should see the look on mine's face when she hears about how her son sometimes cooks and helps around the house. I work more hours and have a higher level job than he does, she stayed home. She even glared at me at a holiday dinner when he was talking about how I started making more money than him. He was proud of me, and likes having a "sugar momma", even though I don't really make that much more, lol, but she said she doesn't think it's right. I don't sweat it too much, but she is probably less vocal about stuff than your MIL.
> 
> I will have to know on the gender. It's hard to get excited or think about stuff that far away yet because I am so worried this time. Last time I found out I was thinking about having the gender told to my sister in law. She is a pastry chef and makes awesome cakes, and she could make a cake either pink or blue and we could have a gender reveal party. Not sure if I want to be that ballsy this time around. I think I'll even wait until really late to have a baby shower.

Mackjess, How far are you? I think with all the right things you have done to get ur BFP this month you are going to be ok. I had an instant gut feeling you and dollybird were going to be one of the 1st ones with the BFP. All signs arre pointing in the right direction. When do u go back to the MD?? I'm on the wait...grrrr fast forward 2 weeks lol Hope you are feeling good today!!! :hugs:


----------



## mtln777

blueberry25 said:


> Welcome Colta!
> Mtln777- It's So frustrating when family/mothers aren't supportive. It's not like you are a 13 year old trying to have a baby! You are a grown woman and have made the decision to add to your family, support should be there! My mom has been annoying lately too....
> AFM, I tested this morning and got a BFN, too early, will wait and try again.

Thanks blueberry, I know she will be fine but, it's annoying it does seem like I'm 13. II feel like saying hey I'm 33 I have been with your son for 10yrs weve been married for 7yrs and we have a 4 & 7yr old...OH wait we have our own family!!!! I am praying this is my month!!!:happydance:


----------



## mackjess

mtln777 said:


> Mackjess, How far are you? I think with all the right things you have done to get ur BFP this month you are going to be ok. I had an instant gut feeling you and dollybird were going to be one of the 1st ones with the BFP. All signs arre pointing in the right direction. When do u go back to the MD?? I'm on the wait...grrrr fast forward 2 weeks lol Hope you are feeling good today!!! :hugs:

Thanks MTLN. I had a good feeling about Dolly too, and for many others on this thread to have Turkey/XMAS BFPs!!

4+3 today. Did bloodwork Friday, Monday and yesterday. Waiting for results today to see what my HCG and progesterone were yesterday. HGC went from 30 to 232 Fri-Mon, and progesterone was 19. The doubling was great but because I'm so early its still low and she wants to keep checking on it. I think I'll get my first sched appt after yesterday's bloodwork comes in. She likes the 1st appt to be at 6 weeks and wants to confirm where I'm at before it's set up. 

I'm nervous about the vaginal ultrasound, if she wants to do that. I've heard some women say the only time they m/c was when they had that. I know it's irrational, but everything scares me now.


----------



## IvyLane

averitable said:


> AF got me this morning, I'm out. Grr.
> 
> Ah well! At least it looks like my cycle's got longer which is good, I guess. Going to be optimistic and start hoping for a Christmas bfp.

Awww..sorry : ( hope it goes quickly for you


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> mtln777 said:
> 
> 
> Mackjess, How far are you? I think with all the right things you have done to get ur BFP this month you are going to be ok. I had an instant gut feeling you and dollybird were going to be one of the 1st ones with the BFP. All signs arre pointing in the right direction. When do u go back to the MD?? I'm on the wait...grrrr fast forward 2 weeks lol Hope you are feeling good today!!! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks MTLN. I had a good feeling about Dolly too, and for many others on this thread to have Turkey/XMAS BFPs!!
> 
> 4+3 today. Did bloodwork Friday, Monday and yesterday. Waiting for results today to see what my HCG and progesterone were yesterday. HGC went from 30 to 232 Fri-Mon, and progesterone was 19. The doubling was great but because I'm so early its still low and she wants to keep checking on it. I think I'll get my first sched appt after yesterday's bloodwork comes in. She likes the 1st appt to be at 6 weeks and wants to confirm where I'm at before it's set up.
> 
> Did u see my post a couple of days ago with the HCG levels from my dr? The vaginal ultrasound SUX.....I had them with both of my pregnancy's and when I got pregnant last time I had one in the ER to see just what was going oon. When I did have the ultrasound it didn't show a baby waving at them but it also didn't show a M/C....Let me reassure you that once that little bean implants in that uterus there is nothing taking it off. An vaginal ultrasound will allow you to hear the heartbeat earlier. Think POSITIVE!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Once you have the ultrasound will defintily give you reassurance...Nothing like seeing the sac starting to grow!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Angel wings13

I applaud those of you who are able to claim team yellow! I am very impatient with those things. With both my boys, I couldn't wait for my 16 wk scan ( thats when they told me they might see gender, and both times they did!). I think I started counting down a month ahead of time! Lol.

Opk neg STILL. Either these things aren't working for me, or my cycle hasn't regulated yet. Finally got some cm, not ewcm, but clear, thin, sticky, so it's close! We were supposed to bd last night, as we bd'd monday, but we were both exhausted. My 6 yr old had this turkey making project that we thought was due tomorrow, but at 9pm, realized due today! :dohh:

I've been so busy, not to mention side tracked! 

I'm hoping that bd'ing tonight won't be too late since we dtd monday. We wanted to every other night, but stuff happens! :sex: tonight 4 sure :sex:


----------



## Angel wings13

mackjess said:


> mtln777 said:
> 
> 
> Mackjess, How far are you? I think with all the right things you have done to get ur BFP this month you are going to be ok. I had an instant gut feeling you and dollybird were going to be one of the 1st ones with the BFP. All signs arre pointing in the right direction. When do u go back to the MD?? I'm on the wait...grrrr fast forward 2 weeks lol Hope you are feeling good today!!! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks MTLN. I had a good feeling about Dolly too, and for many others on this thread to have Turkey/XMAS BFPs!!
> 
> 4+3 today. Did bloodwork Friday, Monday and yesterday. Waiting for results today to see what my HCG and progesterone were yesterday. HGC went from 30 to 232 Fri-Mon, and progesterone was 19. The doubling was great but because I'm so early its still low and she wants to keep checking on it. I think I'll get my first sched appt after yesterday's bloodwork comes in. She likes the 1st appt to be at 6 weeks and wants to confirm where I'm at before it's set up.
> 
> I'm nervous about the vaginal ultrasound, if she wants to do that. I've heard some women say the only time they m/c was when they had that. I know it's irrational, but everything scares me now.Click to expand...

 I don't know if you saw my post about the vag us, but that actually is what has happened to me! 

I had never heard of that superstition before, until after my last m/c. I know it sounds silly too, but I'm going to t refuse u/s when I'm pregnant until they can do abdominal. Simple as that. Especially with my last one having a sch, I can't help but wonder if those slightly painful scans caused my cervix to dilate, or something... Everytime I'm pregnant, I seem extra sensitive in there...


----------



## Dollybird

Welcome Colta! Sorry to hear about your losses, hope u catch a nice sticky bean this cycle. 
Mackjess I live the cake idea it's amazing!! And especially since I absolutely LOVE cake! Lol. Any news on your bloods for today yet? 
Mtln I'm so excited for u! Glad you feeling lucky.. Sometimes I think positive thinking helps.. Nt sure how but it does!! 
Blueberry there's still time!! Early days yet! 
Ang hope your opk is positive soon!! 
Afm.. Cramps still stressing me out!! Strange shooting pains "down there". Sorry for going on about it all the time I'm just so worried, and I've nobody else I can vent to about these things!! Af is official due tomorrow so once I get past that then I'll maybe feel a bit better. I have a theory though.. My last preg (the ectopic) I had bad pains but not these kind of cramps. And when I had my uss back then it showed my uteres had just gone right back into its normal cycle.. Despite the fact the pregnancy was ongoing. So my theory is- perhaps these cramps are a good sign. I'm told they are due to the uterus beginning to change and make room.. So maybe it means the egg is where it should be?? Just a theory.. Maybe daft but I'm grasping at straws! Lol.. Anyways I had a fairly strong cramp today.. Only lasted seconds, and bearable, but scarey. Plus I'm a bit Achey on my right at times.. But tbh I sometimes wonder if that's my imagination. Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Dolly - Sorry you are stressing dear. I had cramps a few days before my BFP. I know the timing is different than yours, but mine turned out to be nothing. I think you are supposed to be concerned if they are contraction like pains, or menstrual type that increase in severity. I've heard of plenty of ladies getting odd cramps. You've had no bleeding so that is a good sign. Have you called into you Dr at all? They usually are helpful. The pain on the right could def be your imagination. There have been times I've felt something going on thinking it felt the same as the m/c cramps, then after I calm down for a minute I realize I'm hungry or something! Pregnancy after a loss is something to be grateful for, but man is it brutal.

My HCG looked good from yesterday, and I surprised myself by not asking for the numbers. If a schooled OB thinks they looked good and I don't need rechecked before my first appt then I'm not going to ask what they were so I can obsess over it. I'm sched for my first appt at 6 weeks on 11/29 and they should be able to find a heartbeat. I cannot wait. My loss was at 5 weeks, so next week is going to be really stressful and long. :(


----------



## IvyLane

Congrats mackjess on good numbers!
Dolly ..sorry you are worrying. What you said makes sense to me though : ) if you are feeling cramping in your uterus then it makes sense that's where the bean is : ) of course I'm not a DR and I don't play one on tv...but hoping all the best for you : )

Afm...having a bad day. This would have been 12 weeks for me so having a hard time with that. Wishing I was still pregnant and happily moving into the second trimester....Angry, sad, depressed..all of it.... and the wait between now and O and then the tww on top of that seems like an eternity at the moment. 
I know time will move forward but times like this are hard and just seem to slow to a crawl.
Well ladies, thanks for letting me boo hoo all over the place.:sad2:


----------



## twinkletots

You cry away ivylane, here is the place to let it all out :thumbup:
My best friend has just got her BFP first month of trying. I am happy for her but also feel gutted cos we have now been trying for 17 months and no baby to show for it, just two little angels :cry:
I am desperate for that BFP but if I got it and was pregnant at same time as my best friend it would be really difficult to deal with if I miscarried again and had to see her carrying on with the pregnancy.
Hope that doesn't sound like I am being a total bitch, it's just hard...


----------



## IvyLane

Thanks. It's totally reasonable how you feel. I've been on both sides of it now with being pregnant while a friend MC several times and now me MCing while some other friends are pregnant. Even though you are friends it's not easy to have that reminder that your own pregnancy didn't go as planned. I've been avoiding one friend (although we aren't super close) because I found out she was pregnant a week after my MC (I was actually still bleeding so it was still very new). I'm still not sure how far along she is cuz I can't even think about talking to her yet without getting angry and depressed. It's not like she did it on purpose but she's one of those people that makes it sound like she's got everything going for her (she claims that child birth never hurts and she doesn't need meds to get through it)..and the day she decided to start telling everyone she was all of a sudden "showing"...like she got a belly overnight (letting it hang out I guess)...I just felt like it was being thrown in my face even though that isn't really what was happening....so I just don't feel like hearing how she accidentaly got pregnant again and all that....ughhhh....sorry ...now I sound like a bitch lol. So glad to be able to vent here...only my husband sees this mean side of me hating on pregnant woman lol.


----------



## mtln777

IvyLane said:


> Congrats mackjess on good numbers!
> Dolly ..sorry you are worrying. What you said makes sense to me though : ) if you are feeling cramping in your uterus then it makes sense that's where the bean is : ) of course I'm not a DR and I don't play one on tv...but hoping all the best for you : )
> 
> Afm...having a bad day. This would have been 12 weeks for me so having a hard time with that. Wishing I was still pregnant and happily moving into the second trimester....Angry, sad, depressed..all of it.... and the wait between now and O and then the tww on top of that seems like an eternity at the moment.
> I know time will move forward but times like this are hard and just seem to slow to a crawl.
> Well ladies, thanks for letting me boo hoo all over the place.:sad2:

Ivy I was feeling the same so I politely stayed away from this site, I randomly came here for 2 week check ups to see how everyone was doing and my tww starts now hopefully implantation is taking place as I type this!!!!! Hey ya never know keep your head high ur time will come and we will all be here with OPEN ARMS......That's what internet stranger friends are for.... :):hugs:


----------



## jabish

well everyone....AF due this weekend and got a BFN on a first responce 5 day sooner test but in the evening if it matters :(


----------



## mackjess

jabish, Evening can matter, especially if it's early. fx for you tomorrow.

ivy, my 12weeks is this week too. I was out of town with family when my mc started, so I just got the bill from the er visit today. I think God big time I'm getting another shot, but I'd so rather be getting to my first trimester. I didn't realize the week I was at till I got the bill. told my dh I was gonna take a shower and not to be alarmed if he heard me crying. I've told him that a few times. the cry shower and bowl of spicy Texas chilli with jalapenos helped. emotional roller coaster this evening bc I usually don't like spicy food, let alone jalapenos. hugs sweetie.


----------



## IvyLane

Thanks mtln...yeah...internet stranger friends are great! :happydance: 
Jabish...sorry about your bfn..but you still do have time and it wasn't fmu so don't feel too down : ) Hoping the best for you!


----------



## IvyLane

Thnax mackjess...mmmmmm...spicy chili sounds good!....I don't need to be preggers to have cravings and now you've done it lol...I won't rest until I get some lol....sorry about your emotional rollercoaster too. I wonder what it will be like to be in your shoes if I get preg again soon (preg but still mourning a recent loss). I hope it will help in some ways but obviously it doesn't replace the baby that was lost....it's funny how much I find my self not only mourning the loss of the baby but the pregnancy it's self. 
I'm so happy for all the ladies on here that were able to get pregnant again after a loss. It's totally different when you know someone has been through it too. I have a friend who MC several times and I would never have the neg feelings about her if she got pregnant again after all that she's lost. It's complicated this MC stuff....nice to know that the emotions that go with it are pretty standard though...makes me feel less crazy : )
Thanx again guys for ur support : )


----------



## Angel wings13

Well, so far, it does not appear that I have o'd. Dtd monday ( cd11) , missed last night due to both of us exhausted. I just got home from work, and he's asleep! I thought about waking him, .but man I'm tired too,lol. Since I haven't had a temp spike or pos opk, I'm hoping we didn't miss our chance. Tomorrow our boys go to grandma's house, so hopefully we will make up for it....lol
I THINK my o date will be saturday - after several dry days, I finally have some thin sticky cm, hoping I get ewcm by saturday, as well as pos opk and temp spike. I just feel like if I o this fri/sat, I WILL have my egg get attacked by sperm... Just a feeling. Hope I'm right, and hope it sticks!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw ladies I know how u feel.. Think we all do here. I broke down in tears last month cause a girl I went to uni with announced she was pregnant.. I was actually on the verge of deleting my Facebook cause I just couldn't bear seeing another person announce they were preg or announce a birth.. And I felt so selfish cause I was happy deep down for them but sad for myself. It's funny what you say about not feeling tht way when it's a friend (or Internet aquaintence) who has been through the same thing who falls pregnant. Cause actually I was just thinking about that the other day. Anyways I hope nobody here beats themselves up for feeling that way cause its natural. And unless someone has been in our position they have no right to tell us how to feel (I've had a lot if people share their opinions on how I should have dealt with my loss, but I always try to let it wash over me cause I know theyjust trying to help)
Jabish it's still early!! It's not over till af shows her face!! 
Angel I hope you get your smiley soon! 
Afm, please tell me To shut it if I'm going on I'm like a broken record at times, had a terrible nights sleep. It af due date today so a bit on edge. Cramps through the night and feel like af coming but my bbs still agony, and when I peed on a frer this morning it came up a second line instantly that is as dark as the control.. So that seems ok doesn't it?? Argh I'm sorry ladies ill shut up soon I just need to get my worries out so I can forget about them!! Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Aw ladies I know how u feel.. Think we all do here. I broke down in tears last month cause a girl I went to uni with announced she was pregnant.. I was actually on the verge of deleting my Facebook cause I just couldn't bear seeing another person announce they were preg or announce a birth.. And I felt so selfish cause I was happy deep down for them but sad for myself. It's funny what you say about not feeling tht way when it's a friend (or Internet aquaintence) who has been through the same thing who falls pregnant. Cause actually I was just thinking about that the other day. Anyways I hope nobody here beats themselves up for feeling that way cause its natural. And unless someone has been in our position they have no right to tell us how to feel (I've had a lot if people share their opinions on how I should have dealt with my loss, but I always try to let it wash over me cause I know theyjust trying to help)
> Jabish it's still early!! It's not over till af shows her face!!
> Angel I hope you get your smiley soon!
> Afm, please tell me To shut it if I'm going on I'm like a broken record at times, had a terrible nights sleep. It af due date today so a bit on edge. Cramps through the night and feel like af coming but my bbs still agony, and when I peed on a frer this morning it came up a second line instantly that is as dark as the control.. So that seems ok doesn't it?? Argh I'm sorry ladies ill shut up soon I just need to get my worries out so I can forget about them!! Xxx

Dollybird.......NEWSFLASH!!!! U R PREGNANT!!!!! AF is not coming...lol You are going to be fine...Relax girlie I know it's hard to but Your sticky bean is implantanted and growing.....No matter how many tests you pee on there all coming up +...... U got this girl!!! :hugs::hugs: :) xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mackjess

when is your first appt with the doc? I think you said but I forgot.


----------



## Dollybird

Thank you mtln  I'm such a worry wart though.. Always have been.. I do my own head in at times!! Lol. Got my first scan on 3rd of December so only 2 weeks to wait. Not made a doc appointment cause I'm doing everything through the early pregnancy unit at the hospital xxx


----------



## IvyLane

Dolly thanx for sharing your experience earlier. It's nice to know that others have gone through similar things and that the emotions that come with it are completely normal.We're not just us being selfish or bitchy to our friends lol. (Well ...not without good reason anyway:haha:)
As for your worrying...I will be EXACTLY the same way if I get my BFP. I already was before the loss.Actually, testing multiple times is what gave me the heads up that something was wrong. I know some people say not to do it but I did and my faint positive never got darker so I started mentally preparing myself.So when I started spotting I was devistated of course but not shocked. So I will be testing many times next time for sure. 
It sounds like your pregnancy is going well so far though! I hope you can find some distraction until after your expected AF date is well behind you.


----------



## twinkletots

Jabish, there is still a good chance for your bfp so hang in there! And try not to do a hundred tests a day which is what I would be doing!

Dolly, totally normal how you feel but the scan is not far away and should put your mind at rest for a bit. I think until you have your babe in arms its just a wait and worry game!
If I get a bfp I will be so pleased but at same time so,scared. My first miscarriage happened the day before my 13 week scan so think its normal for us all to be edgy.

Positive sticky thoughts to all
:kiss:


----------



## mackjess

Alright ladies, the correct phrasing is "when" you get your BFPs. I'm tired of this "if" nonsense. :)

:dust:


----------



## twinkletots

Yay to the positivity macjess!! :dance:


----------



## Dollybird

Woo mackjess well said!!!


----------



## IvyLane

Easy for the pregnant ladies to say lol.


----------



## Dollybird

Aww it was only meant in a nice way.. A wee positive boost. Xxx


----------



## IvyLane

Lol. Sorry. I tease as humor. No offense taken at all : ) 
So....I'm getting slightly excited. TMI alert (I think that's a given on this website)...I had huge globs of ewcm earlier today ..which I'm thinking is way early for me (I tend to have longer cycles and am only on day 10 or 11) but maaaayyybbbbeeeee just this once things have been thrown off in a good way. I'm happy if that's the case since we BD'd the night before last (thinking it was way to early ..but u gotta just have fun once in a while hehehe) And if you follow the every other day thing it's time for another round today.::sex:: It would be soooooo great if I really O early! I'm really not up for another super long cycle. Sadly my new trusted opk's haven't arrived yet (and the brand I had last month are ALWAYS positive grrrrrr!) But I'm hoping the ewcm is letting me know O is coming soon and I can have some little guys waiting. Don't want to get too excited since last month all my O symptoms came and went several times. I hope my opk's come today!


----------



## mackjess

Hehe, Ivy that's what I was thinking as I was typing. SUuuure easy for me to say. But 7 days ago, I thought was a non-preggers lady. So it's WHEN you get your BFPs ma'am. ;)


----------



## IvyLane

Thanx mackjess : ) I really hope for this month. Talk about an emotional rollercoaster! A few min ago I was getting all excited about possibly Oing early then I looked back at my calendar and saw that it's not uncommon for me to get a huge glob of ewcm at 10 ish days into my cycle and then not ovulate for quite some time. Darn! Oh well. Just gotta keep on keepin' on lol. Any other time I'm happy to have longer cycles (less visits from AF) but when ttc it just makes things drag out longer.
Well I'm the big debbie downer for yesterday and today I guess : ) sorry gals! Thanks for your support though!


----------



## mtln777

Ok so need some reassurance ladies.........I am officially in the 2ww......Here;s my scenario just someone tell me it sounds positive....We bd'd last sat 2x's. tues,weds and again on thurs....My OPK's were smiley faces on tues and weds. I'm nervous I didn't bd enough.....Deep down I feel like I tried my best as to what my body and OPK's were telling me....I don't know though I was feeling very positive about this....and now after INTERNET READING!!!! I have a 25% chance that the egg was met by some friends.....Someone give me reassuarnce PLEASE!!!!! Thanks girls hubby gone today to go hunting til monday and I;m stir crazy with the kids in the house pondering the "what If's".........::shrug:


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Aww it was only meant in a nice way.. A wee positive boost. Xxx

I NEED TICKER HELP!!!!! do you know how to do it?


----------



## IvyLane

Yay! My tests came! It's a step closer! :happydance:


----------



## Dollybird

Do u mean how to get the ticker?? 
As for the bd'ing yes of course u have!!! U bd'd on all the right days!! With me I bd'd on the Monday and wed then got a smiley on the Friday. Bd'd on the Friday then again on the Sunday. And bam.. Pregnant! My opk was neg on the sat so I'm presuming I o'd the Friday xxx


----------



## mackjess

MTLN, It sounds like that eggy got met with a gang of spermies and was dutifully assaulted until one of them won!

We only BD'd once a few days before and the day of, and day after (i think, not sure of the exact O time). The time I got prego in Aug, we BD'd ONCE in the days before DH left town, and I ov'd after he was gone. I don't know a thing about percentages, but it just takes one.


----------



## Dollybird

When u create a ticker it should come up with different codes.. I think it usually come up with about three.. It's the bb one I think u want.. Then u copy and paste it xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Glad your tests came ivy! Even if its not o quite yet I'm sure every bd will help! Xxx


----------



## IvyLane

Sounds like you are covered with the BDing. It's true (from what I've read as well) that the chances of conceiving in any given month are against us but I can't remember if that's including the people who BD at the wrong times and people who have definite fertility problems. From what I remember each month you try the chances increase until one year and by then most couples have concieved (I forgot the exact number)...it's frustrating to look at the numbers but you have done your part by bding at the right time so that's great!


----------



## gnomette

Hi all it sounds really positive for everyone loads of bd-ing all at the right times sorry to those who got caught by af x as for the ones who are preg an not wanting to be around certain people it is completely normal to feel that way just take it one step at a time it sounds really positive for you all those beans sound like they are well an.truely sticking so try as hard as you can to enjoy it it does go by so fast then you have to share them with the rest of thworld lol
Afm I have been quite poorly had a bit of a tummy bug with migraines an all the rest of it I have been in bed strait after putting the kids to bed an feeling so rough so af has gone now so this month is just a chill month I am not going to do opks or even worry bout when I bd as its my tubeless side's turn to ov this month so there is no point that an TTC has been putting a lot of strains between me an hubby so I have decided to try an take a step back this cycle I am struggling alot at the moment as my boy would be 2months old an we should be looking forward to his first Christmas an all I have is a box of ashes his hand prints an foot prints an a few photos an as lucky as I am to have them it is not enough I want him with me here I shouldn't be at work I should be home complaining of sleepless nights snuggled up with my hubby any kids watching children in need not here with my patients snoring an feeling like a shell of a person all over again so I am not giving up just gonna try my hardest not to feel like a complete failure cause its my body that has let my hubby down all over again anyway I will be about just not as much so keep those bfps coming xx they are coming I can feel it xx


----------



## gnomette

Hi all it sounds really positive for everyone loads of bd-ing all at the right times sorry to those who got caught by af x as for the ones who are preg an not wanting to be around certain people it is completely normal to feel that way just take it one step at a time it sounds really positive for you all those beans sound like they are well an.truely sticking so try as hard as you can to enjoy it it does go by so fast then you have to share them with the rest of thworld lol
Afm I have been quite poorly had a bit of a tummy bug with migraines an all the rest of it I have been in bed strait after putting the kids to bed an feeling so rough so af has gone now so this month is just a chill month I am not going to do opks or even worry bout when I bd as its my tubeless side's turn to ov this month so there is no point that an TTC has been putting a lot of strains between me an hubby so I have decided to try an take a step back this cycle I am struggling alot at the moment as my boy would be 2months old an we should be looking forward to his first Christmas an all I have is a box of ashes his hand prints an foot prints an a few photos an as lucky as I am to have them it is not enough I want him with me here I shouldn't be at work I should be home complaining of sleepless nights snuggled up with my hubby any kids watching children in need not here with my patients snoring an feeling like a shell of a person all over again so I am not giving up just gonna try my hardest not to feel like a complete failure cause its my body that has let my hubby down all over again anyway I will be about just not as much so keep those bfps coming xx they are coming I can feel it xx


----------



## twinkletots

Aww gnomette I feel for you hun, its so hard. We are coming up to anniversary of my first miscarriage and have had a further one since then. Also just back from meeting my friend who is preggers and I am like jeez I could have two other kids by now but they got taken from me.

So question for you ladies, I was exercising tonight and started to feel super queasy half way through. I normally do three high impact aerobics classes pet week and I am wondering should I give these up? While I am TTC, if/when I get a bfp, or just keep going. It's hard when you have had losses cos you want to do everything right but at the same time exercise keeps me (relatively) sane and stops me poas too much!!!


----------



## mackjess

I think you're in your TWW? I'd say just listen to your body. Maybe slow it down or do a lower impact class? I know exercise before and throughout pregnancy is important so I wouldn't quit all together.


----------



## gnomette

Hi all it sounds really positive for everyone loads of bd-ing all at the right times sorry to those who got caught by af x as for the ones who are preg an not wanting to be around certain people it is completely normal to feel that way just take it one step at a time it sounds really positive for you all those beans sound like they are well an.truely sticking so try as hard as you can to enjoy it it does go by so fast then you have to share them with the rest of thworld lol
Afm I have been quite poorly had a bit of a tummy bug with migraines an all the rest of it I have been in bed strait after putting the kids to bed an feeling so rough so af has gone now so this month is just a chill month I am not going to do opks or even worry bout when I bd as its my tubeless side's turn to ov this month so there is no point that an TTC has been putting a lot of strains between me an hubby so I have decided to try an take a step back this cycle I am struggling alot at the moment as my boy would be 2months old an we should be looking forward to his first Christmas an all I have is a box of ashes his hand prints an foot prints an a few photos an as lucky as I am to have them it is not enough I want him with me here I shouldn't be at work I should be home complaining of sleepless nights snuggled up with my hubby any kids watching children in need not here with my patients snoring an feeling like a shell of a person all over again so I am not giving up just gonna try my hardest not to feel like a complete failure cause its my body that has let my hubby down all over again anyway I will be about just not as much so keep those bfps coming xx they are coming I can feel it xx


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Hi all it sounds really positive for everyone loads of bd-ing all at the right times sorry to those who got caught by af x as for the ones who are preg an not wanting to be around certain people it is completely normal to feel that way just take it one step at a time it sounds really positive for you all those beans sound like they are well an.truely sticking so try as hard as you can to enjoy it it does go by so fast then you have to share them with the rest of thworld lol
> Afm I have been quite poorly had a bit of a tummy bug with migraines an all the rest of it I have been in bed strait after putting the kids to bed an feeling so rough so af has gone now so this month is just a chill month I am not going to do opks or even worry bout when I bd as its my tubeless side's turn to ov this month so there is no point that an TTC has been putting a lot of strains between me an hubby so I have decided to try an take a step back this cycle I am struggling alot at the moment as my boy would be 2months old an we should be looking forward to his first Christmas an all I have is a box of ashes his hand prints an foot prints an a few photos an as lucky as I am to have them it is not enough I want him with me here I shouldn't be at work I should be home complaining of sleepless nights snuggled up with my hubby any kids watching children in need not here with my patients snoring an feeling like a shell of a person all over again so I am not giving up just gonna try my hardest not to feel like a complete failure cause its my body that has let my hubby down all over again anyway I will be about just not as much so keep those bfps coming xx they are coming I can feel it xx

Gnomette, oh honey time will heal your pain.....Do not put all the burden on your body......You will get through this I promise!!!! We are all here for you :hugs: I think you should step back and let your body heal emotionally and not get crazy with OPK's bd cuz you want to not cuz you have toooooo!!!! I know this consumes us and can take a toll with our emotional rollercoaster on r partners....You are doing the right thing....Focus on the love that brought you here your time is coming....You are with some lucky girlies... :):hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Aw, gnomette, :hugs: I'm sorry your feeling so down! I think all of us go through hard times like that. Oct 11 was supposed to be my due date, and I had a really rough day that day, and it was really hard since no one else remembered...not even DH.

AFM- good news ladies! We aren't going out of town for Thanksgiving anymore, so now we'll be home to :sex: during my fertile time!

I have a question, but I don't know if anyone has the answer...I'm supposed to have some dental work (just fillings) on Tues, which will be CD13, and I was wondering if that is ok. I don't normally O until CD15 or 16, but I'm just nervous that it would have some kind of affect. I'm sure I'm just paranoyed!


----------



## twinkletots

Dental work will be fine praytobe, as long as you don't get xrays. If you haven't ov'd by then you will be double safe.
On a similar note, I am in the 2ww (feels like 2 years) and due a smear test. Is that ok?


----------



## Dollybird

Aww gnomette I'm sad that you're sad. Keep your chin up honey hope u feel a bit happier soon. Maybe it's good you giving yourself a wee month off especially if u feeling a bit sad.. And u never know not trying might actually to the trick.. People always says when you're not trying is when it happens!! 
Pray I agree with twinkle, dental work fine but def no X-rays! 
Twinkle, smear tests are a dark area. Personally I wouldn't if u in the tww.. Any kind of messing about down there might not be good, an my practice nurse wouldn't do mine last time I was In tww. However I hear of a lot of people getting them and its fine.. Up to u really.
Afm af due date finally past.. And no af! Woo. So pleased and feel I can relax a bit now.. Woke up this morning all excited thinking "woohoo ive got a baby in my belly!" Cramps easing off a bit so that's good too, and when they do happen they not as scarey. Feeling queesy today though! Gone off yoghurts.. And craving sausages! Lol xxx


----------



## mackjess

twinkletots said:


> Dental work will be fine praytobe, as long as you don't get xrays. If you haven't ov'd by then you will be double safe.
> On a similar note, I am in the 2ww (feels like 2 years) and due a smear test. Is that ok?

I got a smear during my two week wait. I had a bit more spotting than usual after, still very very light, just had it for a few more hours. I think now it's bc I was prego I had more blood flow. No problems from it though.


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Aww gnomette I'm sad that you're sad. Keep your chin up honey hope u feel a bit happier soon. Maybe it's good you giving yourself a wee month off especially if u feeling a bit sad.. And u never know not trying might actually to the trick.. People always says when you're not trying is when it happens!!
> Pray I agree with twinkle, dental work fine but def no X-rays!
> Twinkle, smear tests are a dark area. Personally I wouldn't if u in the tww.. Any kind of messing about down there might not be good, an my practice nurse wouldn't do mine last time I was In tww. However I hear of a lot of people getting them and its fine.. Up to u really.
> Afm af due date finally past.. And no af! Woo. So pleased and feel I can relax a bit now.. Woke up this morning all excited thinking "woohoo ive got a baby in my belly!" Cramps easing off a bit so that's good too, and when they do happen they not as scarey. Feeling queesy today though! Gone off yoghurts.. And craving sausages! Lol xxx

You crack me up......I guess the fact that u have had 100 +HPT doesn't give you reassurance and were thnking again AF might come.....Hey dolly your preggers and ur little sticky bean will be seen in 16days!!!! Hold tight pregnant mama your doing great!!!! xoxoxoxoxo :hugs: :) Thanks for making me smile!!!! I have never been through any of tis ttc stuff until I m/c so this is all VERY new 2 me.....I have 2 healthy girls and hopefully am implanting a little boy as I type or there leaving the fallopian tube, depends on what I read, where i read it.....Internet makes me crazy!!!! Alll my internet stranger friends make me HAPPY....Have a great day all, I am goin to play with the munchkins I got!!! 



P/S WHEN I get my BFP in a couple weeks I am going to convert some of u to TEAM YELLOW!!!!!! Just an FYI...lol :)


----------



## jabish

How is everyone doing......I have to say I am confused....AF due today or tomorrow..not quite sure cause i o'ed early and all but no sign of her yet and had a neg preg test yesterday and too scarred to try today...i am saving my last test for either tomorrow morning or Monday morning..please be praying for me everyone as I am praying for all of you....thanx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtln777

jabish said:


> How is everyone doing......I have to say I am confused....AF due today or tomorrow..not quite sure cause i o'ed early and all but no sign of her yet and had a neg preg test yesterday and too scarred to try today...i am saving my last test for either tomorrow morning or Monday morning..please be praying for me everyone as I am praying for all of you....thanx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jabish, how long ago was ur m/c? I might have a little insight for u!!! :hugs: :)


----------



## Dollybird

Aww thankyou mtln.. I'm a nutter I know  lol. I've even kept all my tests and look at them every now and again to remind myself!! Yes yes yes I'm mad!!! Aww I'm sure you have a lovely little egg just about to snuggle in tight.. U have a feeling it's your month. And I might be up for this team yellow business... But I need more convincing ;-) 
Jabish I have all my fingers crossed for u!!! Let us know how u get on 

Xxx :dust: xxx


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Aww thankyou mtln.. I'm a nutter I know  lol. I've even kept all my tests and look at them every now and again to remind myself!! Yes yes yes I'm mad!!! Aww I'm sure you have a lovely little egg just about to snuggle in tight.. U have a feeling it's your month. And I might be up for this team yellow business... But I need more convincing ;-)
> Jabish I have all my fingers crossed for u!!! Let us know how u get on
> 
> Xxx :dust: xxx

Now Dolly, this is your 1st baby.......It's the only surprise YOU can control. Really you have waited this long to have a baby and been this crazy about it......Let your baby come out and surprise you and the whole world.........I didn't find out with my 1st, had a gender nuetral nursery greens,yellows.....Then when My 1st daughter was born, I didn't even need any of the gender nuetral stuff because I got SOOOOO many gifts PINK, PRPLE.......Now here is to more comvincing when you do know and everyone knows the element of surprise isn't there....the only thing people are waiting to hear is how much did the baby way and what did they name the baby....PLUS at your shower you will get so much pink and purple stuff you will be mad you told anyone!!!! Also don't think you and your hubby will keep it a secret cz U WONT........I swore my first was a boy every single wives tale pointed to a boy......When I finally had a c-section and they said it's a girl I was in total shock.....I SWORE SHE WAS A BOY......My hubby said I thought u wanted the dr to put her back in and pull out a boy. It was the best srpise I got in the whole world.....PLus 1 more bit it's only 9months of your life....Hope that was convincing if not I got more...lol :) :hugs:


----------



## jabish

mtln777 said:


> jabish said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing......I have to say I am confused....AF due today or tomorrow..not quite sure cause i o'ed early and all but no sign of her yet and had a neg preg test yesterday and too scarred to try today...i am saving my last test for either tomorrow morning or Monday morning..please be praying for me everyone as I am praying for all of you....thanx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jabish, how long ago was ur m/c? I might have a little insight for u!!! :hugs: :)Click to expand...

my m/c was sept 12th and my first cycle was oct 19th and ovulated on november 4th..please i could use some insight...thank you:wacko:


----------



## mtln777

jabish said:


> mtln777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jabish said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing......I have to say I am confused....AF due today or tomorrow..not quite sure cause i o'ed early and all but no sign of her yet and had a neg preg test yesterday and too scarred to try today...i am saving my last test for either tomorrow morning or Monday morning..please be praying for me everyone as I am praying for all of you....thanx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jabish, how long ago was ur m/c? I might have a little insight for u!!! :hugs: :)Click to expand...
> 
> my m/c was sept 12th and my first cycle was oct 19th and ovulated on november 4th..please i could use some insight...thank you:wacko:Click to expand...

Ok my m/c was labor day weeknd...1st 3 days of sept....my 1st af was 10/12 then on then on 10/27 i got a smiley face on my OPK, 10/29mon, 10/30tues I had full af but come that weds nothin, thurs AF,fri none, sat REALY light AF.NONE after that!!!!!On 11/10sat started testing OPK's in the am no smiley but had date night and we ended up bd'ing 2x that night. sun, mon our lives got in the way and nothing went on. Tues 11/12 tested and got a smiley face, we bd'd that night I had feelings in my belly like my ovaries were bulging it was an annoying ache. so weds 11/13 I tested again (I;m not sure why) but I had another smiley face so we bd'd and thurs 11/14. I think that unexpected bleed was preparing my body to get back on track. I couldn't believe I was bleeding so fast cd18???? So I am positive about this month. I;m pretty sure I covered all my bases. We m/c around the same time so get a calendar and follow my dates maybe something will coincide :) Hey Ya never know!!!! Hope this makes you feel better and helps. Let me know :hugs:


----------



## mtln777

I hate being a hunting widow!!!!! I'm so bored stuck in the house with the girls and they were surely OIL and WATER today!!!!!! Whay can't they stay little for ever.......I;m really having a rough day, Feeling lonely and hubby isn;t coming home til mon, he left friday!!!! You are the only adult conversation I get because they won't let me talk on the phone withot needin 100 things....Sorry needed to vent :growlmad:


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi ladies sorry i've been MIA for a few days! Right now I was having trouble sleeping so got on here but since it's almost 2:30 in the morning now I better keep this short and go to bed.

mtln Just wanted to let you know I like you a lot and you make me laugh! 

AFM I've been having a wee bit of a hard time the last few days. I think it could be because the holidays are coming and my little one would have been here by now. Also last year at this time my fil kept saying next year there will be 2 babies at Christmas as my sis in law has a little girl. Now there will be 2 but none will be mine and both are my sis in law's. Just really rough. I hope this will be my month and maybe i'll have a BFP by Christmas! I'm supposed to O on the 21st so praying this is the month and I should go buy grapefruit juice. Ok this was supposed to be short. Good night


----------



## Dollybird

Oh mtln I'm becoming convinced! I do like the idea of a surprise and I think it's fun for family and friends too the whole "what's it gonna be". Think I'd need to convince my hubby though he's all for finding out.. He's says its so we can be organised!! And I see you're a hunting widow..? I guess that makes me an Xbox widow! Hehe. "Call of duty" has a lot to answer for! Lol. 
Meggie I'm sorry to hear u having a hard time. I really hope u get your bfp by Christmas, will have all my fingers crossed for u! 
Afm was at a party last night and my wonderful morning sickness kicked in.. Me and hubby have renamed it midnight sickness.lol. Got a very sensitive tum just now. Still a bit "af" obsessed keep thinking she's gonna appear.. Think it's cause my last preg I had a heavy bleed around about af time so getting past af without bleeding is a big deal to me! Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Oh mtln I'm becoming convinced! I do like the idea of a surprise and I think it's fun for family and friends too the whole "what's it gonna be". Think I'd need to convince my hubby though he's all for finding out.. He's says its so we can be organised!! And I see you're a hunting widow..? I guess that makes me an Xbox widow! Hehe. "Call of duty" has a lot to answer for! Lol.
> Meggie I'm sorry to hear u having a hard time. I really hope u get your bfp by Christmas, will have all my fingers crossed for u!
> Afm was at a party last night and my wonderful morning sickness kicked in.. Me and hubby have renamed it midnight sickness.lol. Got a very sensitive tum just now. Still a bit "af" obsessed keep thinking she's gonna appear.. Think it's cause my last preg I had a heavy bleed around about af time so getting past af without bleeding is a big deal to me! Xxx

Ok here is to more convinving!!!!! WHAT IN THE WORLD DO U NEED TO BE ORGANIZED FOr????????????? You will NEVER be organized or on time again once ths little bean comes..........Gender neutral nursery's are VERY cute these days.....Have you seen Tori Spelling's? The celebrity??? Darling google it...I'm a celebrity junkie!!! lol The gender nuetral colors now are orange, silver, green, yellow........Please yell your husband you can be organized but with nuetral colors......Need more girl cuz, I'll keep bringging it...lol HAve a good day have to get ready for my 1st day of church!!!!!!!grrrrr please gorgive me GOD......HAve a good am mommy 2 be, be back later!!!! :)


----------



## mtln777

meggiemay93 said:



> Hi ladies sorry i've been MIA for a few days! Right now I was having trouble sleeping so got on here but since it's almost 2:30 in the morning now I better keep this short and go to bed.
> 
> mtln Just wanted to let you know I like you a lot and you make me laugh!
> 
> AFM I've been having a wee bit of a hard time the last few days. I think it could be because the holidays are coming and my little one would have been here by now. Also last year at this time my fil kept saying next year there will be 2 babies at Christmas as my sis in law has a little girl. Now there will be 2 but none will be mine and both are my sis in law's. Just really rough. I hope this will be my month and maybe i'll have a BFP by Christmas! I'm supposed to O on the 21st so praying this is the month and I should go buy grapefruit juice. Ok this was supposed to be short. Good night

Meggie. Whatever I can do to make this easier on all, we all need a smile once in a while!!!!!!!! Start bd'ding now and thru out the whole week.....good luck fingers x'd...When you get your BFP, I'll be turning u team yellow toooooooo...lol :)

FYI-I didn't know for my 1st girl and my 2nd the ultrasond tech puut it in an envelope to bring home to my husband....we opened it and it said girl, I cried for 2 days cuz, I wanted a boy.......So I will definitly not find out with the 3rd....Who cares as long as there healthy that;s all that counts!!!!! I love my girls and wudn't trade them for the world except when there being oil and water.......lol JUST KIDDING!!!! :)


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Oh mtln I'm becoming convinced! I do like the idea of a surprise and I think it's fun for family and friends too the whole "what's it gonna be". Think I'd need to convince my hubby though he's all for finding out.. He's says its so we can be organised!! And I see you're a hunting widow..? I guess that makes me an Xbox widow! Hehe. "Call of duty" has a lot to answer for! Lol.
> Meggie I'm sorry to hear u having a hard time. I really hope u get your bfp by Christmas, will have all my fingers crossed for u!
> Afm was at a party last night and my wonderful morning sickness kicked in.. Me and hubby have renamed it midnight sickness.lol. Got a very sensitive tum just now. Still a bit "af" obsessed keep thinking she's gonna appear.. Think it's cause my last preg I had a heavy bleed around about af time so getting past af without bleeding is a big deal to me! Xxx

Nice ticker I got!!!! WTF did I do wrong bunch of flowers looks like I planted a flower bed not had a child...lol


----------



## Dollybird

Hahaha wondered why u had those flowers!! Have u not been able to make a ticker?  I have to say I kinda like the neutral stuff better- love all the soft creams etc. ok so do u wanna hear the latest panic in the crazy world that is me??? Yous are gonna think I'm a right nutter (if you don't already!) haha. So today I took one last frer.. Totally unessesscary I know, but I found one in a drawer so thought what the heck. So smu and the test line comes up before the control.. And ends up darkens than the control!! Brilliant I thought.. Only 16dpo and such a great result?? Soooooo then whilst googling as always I discover molar pregnancy.. Something I never knew about.. And now I have myself all worried that maye my hcg is too high for this stage... Argh!!! Ok I'm gonna shut up now I promise.. No more mad googling or worrying until my scan. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Anyways distract me.. How are all your ladies getting on?? Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Hahaha wondered why u had those flowers!! Have u not been able to make a ticker?  I have to say I kinda like the neutral stuff better- love all the soft creams etc. ok so do u wanna hear the latest panic in the crazy world that is me??? Yous are gonna think I'm a right nutter (if you don't already!) haha. So today I took one last frer.. Totally unessesscary I know, but I found one in a drawer so thought what the heck. So smu and the test line comes up before the control.. And ends up darkens than the control!! Brilliant I thought.. Only 16dpo and such a great result?? Soooooo then whilst googling as always I discover molar pregnancy.. Something I never knew about.. And now I have myself all worried that maye my hcg is too high for this stage... Argh!!! Ok I'm gonna shut up now I promise.. No more mad googling or worrying until my scan. Xxx

I must be ticker illiterate cuz I made it and copy and pasted it and that's all that came up??????? On to ur NUTTYNESS!!!! MAybe you have 2 beans sticking!!!!!!!! I was internet crazy tooo and that is why I needed reassurance 15 days to go my girl and your piece of mind will be settled......Molar pregnancy's are not very common however my sister had one......YOU ARE FINE THINK +!!!!!! and stay off the internet....If you want to be on the internet come here.....We will make you feel better!!! xoxoxoxoxo Good thing that was ur last test!!!! BTW what is a FRER???? been wondering that!!! :) Off to spend afternoon with my gf. talkto you chickies later :hugs: for those who need them!!!!


----------



## mackjess

Dollybird said:


> Hahaha wondered why u had those flowers!! Have u not been able to make a ticker?  I have to say I kinda like the neutral stuff better- love all the soft creams etc. ok so do u wanna hear the latest panic in the crazy world that is me??? Yous are gonna think I'm a right nutter (if you don't already!) haha. So today I took one last frer.. Totally unessesscary I know, but I found one in a drawer so thought what the heck. So smu and the test line comes up before the control.. And ends up darkens than the control!! Brilliant I thought.. Only 16dpo and such a great result?? Soooooo then whilst googling as always I discover molar pregnancy.. Something I never knew about.. And now I have myself all worried that maye my hcg is too high for this stage... Argh!!! Ok I'm gonna shut up now I promise.. No more mad googling or worrying until my scan. Xxx

My HCG was only around 232 on bloodwork when I was getting darker than the control lines on my FRER that came up before the control line. That wouldn't be high enough for a molar pregnancy, so I wouldn't sweat it. :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

I'm as bad as you for the googling Dolly! Sometime I think I would be better off without internet on my phone :) I don't think you have anything to worry about, maybe there's more than one in there, that would be something. I'm on cd13 and no sign of O as yet :( faint line on opks last couple days but that's it, but maybe my cycles are still off xxxxxxx


----------



## BeautifulD

dolly step away from Google!!! Frers a super sensitive and don't really have a great deal of die in them so a as dark as the control line at 16dpo is fine.... I had that at 15dpo and we saw beans heartbeat on Friday... try try try to stay away from Google honey :hugs: Us pal ladies are under enough stress without adding Google into the mix xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Thankyou ladies.. And that's for listening to my obssessing! Beautifuld congrats on your scan that's wonderful news! So u have a pic? Feel comforted knowing and mackjess's were same 
Oasis I know.. In some ways my iPhone has been a curse cause I'm never off the thing.. And it's just far too easy to google!! Try not to worry about o'ing.. Remember how stressed I was about it and it came round eventually on cd19. 
Mtln you have a way with words as always  you keep making me chuckle, thankyou. A frer is a first response early result test. They are brilliant they're what I always use. Hope u had a lovely afternoon!


----------



## Oasis717

I have to recharge the battery on my phone about 3 times a day, I should never have upgraded to unlimited internet lol. Thanks Dolly hopefully my cycles just off and O is around the corner, trying not to stress but it's so hard, would love to be able to fast forward to testing time. Xxxxx


----------



## twinkletots

You are a mad worrier dolly! Sure I would be the same tho.
I used opk's past two months and never got a positive. Not sure if its cos it was the two months after my miscarriage and I didn't ov or what. Have heard people not getting positive opks and still getting pregnant so decided not to bother this month as was getting seriously hacked off with negative tests.
I am now entering the one week wait! Bets on to see how long I will last before testing!!
How exciting beautiful d seeing ur beans heartbeat, there is nothing more comforting than that


----------



## meggiemay93

Dollybird Dear you really need to stay away from google! I'm praying that your little bean sticks and is where it needs to be. I'm also praying that you're mind will be put at ease and you don't worry so much. I know it's hard and i'm not saying to stop necessarily but i'm praying God will calm you.

AFM I was at walmart and totally forgot the grapefruit juice til we were out the door. I must remember next time! We BD'ed today (tmi) and i'm hoping to Tuesday, Wednesday, and Friday. Hopefully I O on Wednesday like i'm supposed to. I don't use OPK's I just go by my O symptoms.


----------



## mackjess

Hi Meggie! Good work on the BDing!!


----------



## jabish

The big bad witch showed up today !!!


----------



## IvyLane

Sorry jabish : ( how are you feeling about it?


----------



## jabish

IvyLane said:


> Sorry jabish : ( how are you feeling about it?

I have had terrible up and down emotions...it hurts ,it's got me thinking how much can a person take...my mind just gets consumed with conception to the point where it's unhealthy...but i don't wanna give up when i'm getting closer...my periods are mostly regular now and i am ovulating every month now so i ihave to stay strong and I believe it will happen..and i will give God all the glory!!!

thanx so much for asking:winkwink:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Dolly- relax and try to stop worrying (I know it's easier said than done)! Stressing is not good for you or the baby!

Twinkle- praying for that :bfp: for you!

Oasis & meggie- I hope you ladies catch that egg!

Jabish- I'm sorry the :witch: showed her ugly face!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I need opinions ladies! I have an unopened/sealed tube of pre-seed that expired about a year ago. Do you think it's still ok to use? I used some last night before I noticed it was expired. I don't have any more and I was wanting to use it this month...won't have time to order more to get here before I O.


----------



## mackjess

I would think it's ok, but maybe less effective? I know it's expensive at cvs but they do have it there.


----------



## gnomette

Hi all xx sorry for my really down post the other night I was at work feeling very sorry for myself xx 
Dolly darling dearest STAY AWAY FROM GOOGLE it sounds like you have healthy little bean nuzzling its way close x 
Jabish I am sorry af got you hun xx just don't give up it will happen x 
Everyone else keep bd ing an keep thinking positive xx
Sending everyone loads of love an baby dust xx


----------



## twinkletots

So sorry to hear that Jabish :( You can't help but get your hopes up especially the few days before the witch arrives but it will happen for you.
Stay positive, new cycle coming for you and it's coming up for Christmas so lots of festive :sex:

As mackjess said, I would think preseed might just be less effective but not going to do any harm so may as well use it?

My tummy cramps still going on but could well be pre menstrual. On the other hand, it could also be an early sign....


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Jabish I'm sorry to hear the witch got you, it's so disappointing :-( I'm really praying you get a Christmas bfp.
Gnomette we've missed you! Not seen u on this in a few days! Hope u are well.
Twinkle- fingers crossed that your cramps are an early sign!
Afm.. Not good today. Woke up last night with terrible right sided cramp.. Didn't last long and I have a bit of the runs so hoping it was just that, but when I phoned the early pregnancy unit about it they seemed concerned so just been in getting bloods checked.. Will get my results a bit later. Really don't think I could bear another ectopic ... Xxx


----------



## mackjess

oh sweetie, keep us posted. hopefully it was just tummy issues.


----------



## jabish

Dollybird...thank you for your kind words ....and i am hopeful for december...I will be praying for you and please let us know how it goes...


----------



## jabish

twinkltlots thank you and I am very hopeful for a christmas BFP i am getting a little down though...this will be my 4th round of clomid and im not sure how long they will want me on it..


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies. Just heard from hospital my hcg is 830 which she said is ok (I'm 17dpo) what do yous think? I've to go back on wed so check progression xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Dolly, found an interesting site https://www.betabase.info/ it shows all the hcg ranges for singletons, multiple pregnancies etc and only uses data from pregnancies with a viable heartbeat, hope that helps xxx


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Thanks ladies. Just heard from hospital my hcg is 830 which she said is ok (I'm 17dpo) what do yous think? I've to go back on wed so check progression xxx

I think it's twins!!!!!!! Just my opinion and I said that from the get go.........Yeah for you!!!!! :) lots and lots of hugs to TEAM YELLOW....lol


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies. I'm still stressing though. Argh roll on scan time so I can relax! Xxx


----------



## jabish

gnomette...thanx and i am trying to stay positive...i believe in the power of positive thinking..and I am praying for you too sweetie


----------



## jabish

Dollybird said:


> Thanks ladies. Just heard from hospital my hcg is 830 which she said is ok (I'm 17dpo) what do yous think? I've to go back on wed so check progression xxx

It's gonna be great!!...pretty soon you can sit back and relax and enjoy being pregnant..:hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Oasis717 said:


> Hi Dolly, found an interesting site https://www.betabase.info/ it shows all the hcg ranges for singletons, multiple pregnancies etc and only uses data from pregnancies with a viable heartbeat, hope that helps xxx

Oasis! I was just going to look for that chart for Dolly. It seemed more accurate with what levels I'm at, there was one online that had me at a lower range but this chart is averages for actual blood draws, not just what someone thinks they should be.


Dolly! Your # looks great! Way too high to be ectopic! I'm sure they will be doubling like crazy when you get your follow up. :happydance:


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies you are all angels to me, so glad I've got yous to talk to. Not told my hubby as dont wanna worry him. Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

mackjess said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Dolly, found an interesting site https://www.betabase.info/ it shows all the hcg ranges for singletons, multiple pregnancies etc and only uses data from pregnancies with a viable heartbeat, hope that helps xxx
> 
> Oasis! I was just going to look for that chart for Dolly. It seemed more accurate with what levels I'm at, there was one online that had me at a lower range but this chart is averages for actual blood draws, not just what someone thinks they should be.
> 
> 
> Dolly! Your # looks great! Way too high to be ectopic! I'm sure they will be doubling like crazy when you get your follow up. :happydance:Click to expand...

It seems a good site! Hopefully will be of some help, I agree numbers look fab!! Xxxxx


----------



## IvyLane

Jabish. Sorry to you ask how you were doing lastnight and then not respond back. I was typing out a response then I had to go quick and didn't get a chance to finish and send. Sorry again witch got you. The ups and downs of ttc are a bit much sometimes but keeping in mind the day we get to hold that little squirmy bundle is what keeps us going through all of this. You'll get your bpf and hopefully soon!
Dolly..sorry about the worry you are dealing with. Hoping all goes well for you and your numbers come back showing a healthy bean growing as he or she should be.
Hi to everyone else. I have such a bad short term memory so I always forget who all is doing what while I'm typing. I have to go back and read the posts several times to keep everyone straight lol.
Afm...just waiting to O I guess. Hoping for a normal 2nd cycle since mc....
Pray..I noticed that we seem to be on almost exactly the same sched for O this month..It seems we won't be going out of town either thank goodness...so BDing will hopefully be a bit easier. If all goes as planned we should be testing at the same time..yay! Hope we both get our BFP this month!


----------



## IvyLane

It's me again lol
Hopefully by the time I finish this someone else will have posted in between my two long messages : )
So just looked at my period tracker program on my phone and got a little happy boost cuz I just noticed that today I move into my "fertile period"...I don't usually follow the calendar so much since it just calculates dates based on past cycles..I use it to keep track of symptoms and opk results and it's usually off by a few days when it comes to O time and AF time.....but it seems if all goes well this cycle it may be correct (if I o on time unlike last month)...so it's possible BDing tonight may result in a bfp even tough I haven't gotten a pos opk yet! Yayyyyy! (It's nice to have a bit of hope)
Unfortunately in looking at my calendar I also noticed that a friend's surprize family baby shower is right when af should be due if O does happen on time....ugggghhhh. That's gonna be hard if it doesn't happen for me this time around...and then the following week I'm doing a shower for her that she knows about (planned it before I knew about family shower and knew I was invited to it )....So 2 baby showers during AF time. I really hope to have BFP...or maybe a really bad week long snow storm????


----------



## mackjess

Ivy, get your BD'ing on and take care of business. The phone tracker I had seemed 2 days early on O date, so just BD a few extra times after it shows the OV date and I bet you'll get your BFP. I feel like we are going to have a lot of December BFPs on this thread!


----------



## gnomette

hay dolly i have been in an reading every now an again but just turned into a bit of a hermit recently i have a few bad days every now an again i am waiting for my counselling to come through xx as for you you just need to stay as calm as you can an as long as your numbers are doubling you will be fine xx try not to worry i know that it is easier said than done but just you need to try x i am gonna ask a bit of a tmi question was there any pain when you went to the loo? 
jabish thank you so much thinking of you xx 
twinkle fingers crossed for you my love xx
ivy sounds like you are doing everything right i would try not to worry about your friends baby shower you have every chance of having your bfp by then i have everything crossed for you that you will xx 
if there is anyone i have missed then i am sorry i may have missed you but its not that i have not been thinking of you x got everything crossed everyone is doing great guns an that those who don't will have their bfps very soon an those that do their beans will be sticky xx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## meggiemay93

Dolly I'll be praying your numbers double at your next blood draw. But so far your numbers look good to me!

Ivy I'll be praying you get a BFP this month so you can be happy during the baby showers! Get to BDing girl!

Pray I think the preseed would be fine just not as effective like the other ladies said.

AFM I drank GFJ yesterday and today i've had a ton of cm (tmi) not ewcm yet though but that's not supposed to come til Wednesday. Hopefully this is my month for BFP! If I O on Wednesday then my AF would be scheduled to come on December 5th so if I get BFP then i'm planning on waiting til Christmas to tell my DH. I really hope I get a BFP this month!


----------



## Oasis717

meggiemay93 said:


> Dolly I'll be praying your numbers double at your next blood draw. But so far your numbers look good to me!
> 
> Ivy I'll be praying you get a BFP this month so you can be happy during the baby showers! Get to BDing girl!
> 
> Pray I think the preseed would be fine just not as effective like the other ladies said.
> 
> AFM I drank GFJ yesterday and today i've had a ton of cm (tmi) not ewcm yet though but that's not supposed to come til Wednesday. Hopefully this is my month for BFP! If I O on Wednesday then my AF would be scheduled to come on December 5th so if I get BFP then i'm planning on waiting til Christmas to tell my DH. I really hope I get a BFP this month!

I'm due to ovulate tomorrow according to ff and just had a positive on last opk I took, am due af on 4th so am one day behind you:) I would love a bfp for xmas, wishing you loads luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## meggiemay93

Oasis717 said:


> meggiemay93 said:
> 
> 
> Dolly I'll be praying your numbers double at your next blood draw. But so far your numbers look good to me!
> 
> Ivy I'll be praying you get a BFP this month so you can be happy during the baby showers! Get to BDing girl!
> 
> Pray I think the preseed would be fine just not as effective like the other ladies said.
> 
> AFM I drank GFJ yesterday and today i've had a ton of cm (tmi) not ewcm yet though but that's not supposed to come til Wednesday. Hopefully this is my month for BFP! If I O on Wednesday then my AF would be scheduled to come on December 5th so if I get BFP then i'm planning on waiting til Christmas to tell my DH. I really hope I get a BFP this month!
> 
> I'm due to ovulate tomorrow according to ff and just had a positive on last opk I took, am due af on 4th so am one day behind you:) I would love a bfp for xmas, wishing you loads luck xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

That's awesome! I'll be praying we both get our BFP's!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## IvyLane

So as far as I can tell there is Pray,Maggiemay,Oasis and myself due to O this week? Are there anymore? We'll all be testing around the same time! Someone HAS to get a bfp this month! Or maybe all of us : )


----------



## Oasis717

How wonderful if we all did!!xxxx


----------



## mtln777

I have done all I can do for this month....Covered ALL my bases I needed to and there is not much else I can do. Anyone else in the tww? I "O" the 13th or 14th or both days........I am waiting for my body to get sympotamatic.... :) I am so brave with no Hope someone will be around in an hr or so....Thanks girlies :)


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies  oh it's brill that you're gonna all O all around the same time- always nice to have tww buddies! I'm looking forward to seeing lots of lovely bfps happening over the next few weeks  xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Thanks ladies, I didn't think there would be any harm in using it.

Dolly- your numbers look great!

Ivy- I should be Oing any day now! I'm on CD12, and normally O between CD14-16. 

I am praying we all get Christmas miracles and get our :bfp:!!


----------



## meggiemay93

That would be amazing if we all get BFP's for Christmas! I'm praying that we all do!!!! :flower:


----------



## mackjess

here's to a half dozen December bfps! :hugs: 

it really has been a lucky thread for so many ladies. I love it. can't wait for new symptoms and positive tests to come rolling in!


----------



## Oasis717

mackjess said:


> here's to a half dozen December bfps! :hugs:
> 
> it really has been a lucky thread for so many ladies. I love it. can't wait for new symptoms and positive tests to come rolling in!

I def need some luck! Here's hoping for us all xxxx


----------



## twinkletots

Yay to all the eggs dropping soon, hope they get hit with a super strong swimmer!
I could test on thurs but trying to hold off if I can. So far having tummy cramps but that could be af preparing for an entrance ..


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Sending :dust::dust::dust: your way twinkle!!!


----------



## mtln777

Good morning ladies, I am really miserable today mu hubby and I are fighting cuz, WE NEVER SEE eachother.....with this dam hunting and he works nights.....I was alone with the kids for 4 days and he came home yesterday and had to work last night.......SO I handed over the kids at 6 and said I am going OUT....where was to be determined cuz, I have no friends. However I did go to a friends and hang out til 915ish came home kids were bouncing off the wall...REALLY bedtime in our house is 8 on school nights.........GRRRRRRR Sorry I needed to vent. Thank god we are argueing this week and not last week when I needed him the most hehe. Hope my crabbyness goes away and I have a better day...Sorry girls I know I am always making u chuckle or at least smile...I needm today :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Aw mtln sending lots of :hug: your way. Sad to hear yous are fighting but on the bright side maybe is your hormones making you feel a bit sensitive?? Could be an early sign.... ;-) its rotten when one person works nights- I work nightshifts and I hate it cause I hate being away from my hubby. Makes me feel all insecure and sad. On nightshifts just now an it's te worst cause I'm feeling so anxious I just wanna be with him and get cuddles. I told my boss today about what was going on- he was brilliant, just as he was the last time. He even offered me the next few nights off whilst I'm going through the process of hcg monitoring, but I said I'd rather work and keep my mind occupied. Xxx


----------



## IvyLane

Hiya all!
Yay to another day of ttc : ) 
Sorry to mtln for the rough times but as Dolly said..maybe it's a good sign : )
Happy to hear everything seems to be going well for the pregger ladies! Dolly..glad your boss is being kind to you during this time. 

Afm...we got in a BD last night and this morning my opk seems to be getting darker so hoping the ol' LH surge happens soon. I'm gonna try to hold my wee for a few more hours and test again. Usually it takes a couple days to darken up to a proper positive though. I get so nervous around this time worrying that something is going to get in the way of BDing at the right time. Ughhhh. I'll be relieved when I'm in the tww and can obsess over symptoms instead of Oing. It's crazy during that time but at least I know that there is nothing I need to do and BDing can be strictly for fun again :happydance:


----------



## MommyNikki

Hello Ladies...I started this thread last month hoping to be in the "baby race" for November...LMP was 10-27-12 and I really shouldn't be testing for another 2 days, but I tested today anyways...

BLP "big light positive" lol :)

Keep your fingers crossed that when I test again in a couple days that it reads the same but darker!


----------



## Dollybird

Mommy Nikki that's fantastic!!!!!!!!!!  xxx


----------



## IvyLane

Hey mommynikki
Thanx for starting this thread. I was just going back and reading through the older posts trying to figure out how many got bfp and was wondering what happened with you and some others. 
Congrats!!!! That's great. It looks like we MC close to the same time and it's so encouraging to see you and others getting their BFPs so soon...I hope to get mine in about 2 weeks if O and all else goes according to plan. Hope ur bean is sticky!


----------



## MommyNikki

thanks guys! :) 

Were you able to find out how many go theirs? I couldnt keep up with this thread to tell you the truth LOL Never would have thought it would have gotten over 800 posts. Hope to hear your sticky bean story soon! good luck!!


----------



## IvyLane

I couldn't figure it out since not everyone updated or has a ticker. I know of at least 3 (mackjess,dolly,and now you mommy nikki) but I feel I am forgetting some... I thought there was someone early on who got theirs but I can't remember who and can't find the post??? Maybe who ever is still following this thread can re post if they got their BFP and we could get an accurate count? It would be cool to keep track like some of the other threads do : ) We will have several testers in a few weeks so the number may increase significantly.


----------



## Oasis717

MommyNikki said:


> Hello Ladies...I started this thread last month hoping to be in the "baby race" for November...LMP was 10-27-12 and I really shouldn't be testing for another 2 days, but I tested today anyways...
> 
> BLP "big light positive" lol :)
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that when I test again in a couple days that it reads the same but darker!

Thanks for starting the thread:thumbup: and wow congratulations, that's fantastic!! Xxxx


----------



## IvyLane

IvyLane said:


> I couldn't figure it out since not everyone updated or has a ticker. I know of at least 3 (mackjess,dolly,and now you mommy nikki) but I feel I am forgetting some... I thought there was someone early on who got theirs but I can't remember who and can't find the post??? Maybe who ever is still following this thread can re post if they got their BFP and we could get an accurate count? It would be cool to keep track like some of the other threads do : ) We will have several testers in a few weeks so the number may increase significantly.

Going back through the thread...I found nicki01 and beautifulD that got bfp...still looking for more : ) 
So I think that's 5 so far????


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah I got my blp at 8dpo 26/10/12 and my bfp 28/10/12... Saw babys heartbeat at 6+1 on the 16/11/12... I hope this helps xx


----------



## IvyLane

Congrats on a healthy pregnancy! That's great!


----------



## MommyNikki

I am very happy but the moment is bitter-sweet. I am worried that I will be worried my whole pregnancy. After 2 healthy pregnancies/babies, a MC totally blindsided me. I would hope I would never have to go through that experience again. I am very happy to possibly be pregnant and I wish I could share it with others, but theres no way I would until further into my pregnancy. Im just hoping everything will be okay


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I just got my first ever +OPK! Woo-hoo! I better get :sex:!! We BD last night, so I hope :spermy: catches the egg!!


----------



## twinkletots

MommyNikki said:


> I am very happy but the moment is bitter-sweet. I am worried that I will be worried my whole pregnancy. After 2 healthy pregnancies/babies, a MC totally blindsided me. I would hope I would never have to go through that experience again. I am very happy to possibly be pregnant and I wish I could share it with others, but theres no way I would until further into my pregnancy. Im just hoping everything will be okay

First of all congrats!! secondly, it's totally understandable you feel that way. I have had 2 losses and while I would be delighted to get a BFP, its always a worrying time.
However you are on your way so happy thoughts from me to you and lots of sticky baby dust :happydance:


----------



## twinkletots

Yee ha pray to be, get busy! and don't forget those handstands afterwards :haha:


----------



## MommyNikki

pray2bblessed said:


> i just got my first ever +opk! Woo-hoo! I better get :sex:!! We bd last night, so i hope :spermy: Catches the egg!!



lol bust out the sexy undies tonight!!!


----------



## mackjess

congrats nikki and pray. different kinds of positives, but both very good news!


----------



## IvyLane

BeautifulD and MommyNikki...It's so nice to get updates from you ladies and see that so far everything is going well. I know it must be stressful. mommyN I know what you mean about being blindsided. I also had two healthy pregnancies (one with twins) and thought maybe I'd be one of those fortunate ones who would get all the kids I was hoping for without having to go through this. I know several people who have lost little ones and so it was always in the back of my mind and I was constantly checking my dates and symptoms and was relieved for each milestone I reached...so if I am infact able to get pregnant one more time I will be the same as you. I will have to really force myself to enjoy it without worrying all of the time. 
But for now all you preggy ladies seem to be doing great!..there have been no losses that I am aware of on this thread so keep up the good work taking care of those little beans! They all look like sticky ones to me:happydance:


----------



## gnomette

Get bd-ing girlies xx fingers crossed for you all xx 
Mommy nikki congrats xx
How you feeling dolly?
How's everyone doing I am sorry if my phone re posts this I know it did the other night x
Stupid phone xx lol


----------



## MommyNikki

IvyLane said:


> BeautifulD and MommyNikki...It's so nice to get updates from you ladies and see that so far everything is going well. I know it must be stressful. mommyN I know what you mean about being blindsided. I also had two healthy pregnancies (one with twins) and thought maybe I'd be one of those fortunate ones who would get all the kids I was hoping for without having to go through this. I know several people who have lost little ones and so it was always in the back of my mind and I was constantly checking my dates and symptoms and was relieved for each milestone I reached...so if I am infact able to get pregnant one more time I will be the same as you. I will have to really force myself to enjoy it without worrying all of the time.
> But for now all you preggy ladies seem to be doing great!..there have been no losses that I am aware of on this thread so keep up the good work taking care of those little beans! They all look like sticky ones to me:happydance:



See...with my other pregnancies, I never even thought about miscarrying...The most I worried about is the baby coming out having something wrong..so when I did MC, I was in disbelief that it was happening...I guess before going through it myself, I reserved MC for people who werent ever able to have kids or going thru IVF, or people who abused substances during pregnancy, or women suffering domestic abuse. I never thought it would happen to me, but it has really opened my eyes. I would never want anyone to go through a MC but I was really happy to have people on here to talk to because it was a very lonely time. Glad that you have your healthy twins---hopefully you will be blessed again if you are ttc!!


----------



## gnomette

Mommy nikki its always something you always think will happen to someone else something you only read about until it happens to you then its all you worry about gotta try an keep your chin up hun an have a little hope you will be fine x got everything crossed for you that you will have a sticky bean making its self nice an cozy xx


----------



## meggiemay93

MommyNikki Congrats on BLP!! I'll be praying for this bean to stick and that the Lord will calm your fears!

Pray Congrats on positive on OPK! Have fun and good luck with BD'ing! I'll be praying that the :spermy: get to where they need to be!


----------



## mtln777

OH ladies I am an EMOTIONAL MESS.......I had a SUPER BAD DAY YESTERDAY :cry: ALL DAY!!!!! Now this am when I woke up there was some brownish d/c in my undies (TMI)...No other signs when I wipe and according to everything I have read it's implantation time. Anyone else have this and I can't stop crying......I"m feeling so depressed and not ssure why????? Some one help me......I want to feel normal....:cry::cry::


----------



## nicky160880

Hi Ladies, Just wondering if I can join in? got a few questions.....

I miscarried at 8.5 weeks on 25th October by D & E and a week later i did a hpt and got a negative. today i did a test and got this (see photo). Can you see a line? I think i can see one! Is this what an evap line looks like? or could i possibly be p again already?

Any thoughts would be great thanks x
 



Attached Files:







ptest1.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## nicky160880

oh, just realised the photo online is real hard to make out :(


----------



## nicky160880

mtln777 said:


> OH ladies I am an EMOTIONAL MESS.......I had a SUPER BAD DAY YESTERDAY :cry: ALL DAY!!!!! Now this am when I woke up there was some brownish d/c in my undies (TMI)...No other signs when I wipe and according to everything I have read it's implantation time. Anyone else have this and I can't stop crying......I"m feeling so depressed and not ssure why????? Some one help me......I want to feel normal....:cry::cry::

Hi mtl777
just to let you know with my first pregnancy i got implantation bleeding for about half a day and then a bfp about a week later. not sure if that helps.
n xx


----------



## twinkletots

nicky160880 said:


> Hi Ladies, Just wondering if I can join in? got a few questions.....
> 
> I miscarried at 8.5 weeks on 25th October by D & E and a week later i did a hpt and got a negative. today i did a test and got this (see photo). Can you see a line? I think i can see one! Is this what an evap line looks like? or could i possibly be p again already?
> 
> Any thoughts would be great thanks x

Hi, it could still be leftover hormones from your m/c. I had a d and c after my last miscarriage at 10 weeks and got positive preg tests for five weeks afterwards. 
The day after I got a negative preg test, AF arrived. Hope this helps x


----------



## MommyNikki

nicky160880 said:


> Hi Ladies, Just wondering if I can join in? got a few questions.....
> 
> I miscarried at 8.5 weeks on 25th October by D & E and a week later i did a hpt and got a negative. today i did a test and got this (see photo). Can you see a line? I think i can see one! Is this what an evap line looks like? or could i possibly be p again already?
> 
> Any thoughts would be great thanks x



Was it the same kind of test you took after your D&C? Its possible you could be prego again..everyones bodies are different...the only way to really know would be to get BW


----------



## meggiemay93

Mtln Honey, don't stress over it. A lot of women having spotting around implantation time. It could be a sign that your little bean is snuggling into your uterine wall. So just relax and try not to worry! I'll be praying for you!

nicky160880 Welcome and i'm so sorry about your loss! I do see a line on the pic, but it could be leftover hormones or you could be prego again. The best way to find out would be to get your blood tested.


----------



## nicky160880

Hi all

Thanks so much for welcoming me to your thread and also for the super quick replies!!
Miscarriage is one of the hardest things I've ever had to deal with and it so lovely to other people to talk too that have been through it too. I am desperate to be pregnant again but my boyfriend and i live in different countries so only occasionally 'match up' at the right ovulation time to even have the possibility for being p. so the thought that we might have managed it straight after the miscarriage is truely incredible. but i feel its just too good to be true.

I did sensitive (10uml) hpt after the D&E every couple of days after 6 days there was no line at all and my bleeding/spotting completely stopped.
Yes they are the same test I'm using now. I tested yesterday but the was nothing at all but today there is this little shadow.
I guess I should do another one tomorrow to check its defo not an evap line.
I decided to test again this morning because yesterday i kept needing to go for a wee (and have little tummy twinges) and i remember getting that very early in my last pregnancy.

xx


----------



## IvyLane

Welcome nicky
It sounds like if you had neg with the same test before and now get a pos u r preg again. Hope it shows darker for you tomorrow (or if u can hold your wee long enough maybe today?) Like the others said a blood test might tell you more. Hope this is it for you though!


----------



## IvyLane

Oh..nicky..forgot to ask you how many dpo r u? That looks like the test I used with my preg that mc ..I had a few left over and a few days before af was due it just looked like a shadow of a line...I tested on af day with a dif test and got faint bfp on frer one but prob because I was already going to mc....anyway...my point is that the test u have did look like a shadow at first for me so it really may be a bfp in the making


----------



## Mdk

Hello all! I'm hoping for a bfp soon I had a m/c last month didn't know I was even preggers so now and dh are ttc :)


----------



## mackjess

nicky160880 said:


> Hi Ladies, Just wondering if I can join in? got a few questions.....
> 
> I miscarried at 8.5 weeks on 25th October by D & E and a week later i did a hpt and got a negative. today i did a test and got this (see photo). Can you see a line? I think i can see one! Is this what an evap line looks like? or could i possibly be p again already?
> 
> Any thoughts would be great thanks x

Nicky, I see a line. I'm going to post my sensitive test that was my BFP in the making for you to check out. I really thought I was imagining it, and it seemed like it took a 3-4 days for the internet cheapies to get darker. I think they are very accurate, but since they have less sponges, etc, that the more expensive tests have they may not be great at changing and getting darker as fast as other tests would.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=510867&d=1352391233


----------



## nicky160880

IvyLane said:


> Oh..nicky..forgot to ask you how many dpo r u? That looks like the test I used with my preg that mc ..I had a few left over and a few days before af was due it just looked like a shadow of a line...I tested on af day with a dif test and got faint bfp on frer one but prob because I was already going to mc....anyway...my point is that the test u have did look like a shadow at first for me so it really may be a bfp in the making

Hi IvyLane

I think I ovulated on saturday 10th (but not sure) so if that was the case i would be ~11 dpo
x


----------



## nicky160880

mackjess said:


> nicky160880 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, Just wondering if I can join in? got a few questions.....
> 
> I miscarried at 8.5 weeks on 25th October by D & E and a week later i did a hpt and got a negative. today i did a test and got this (see photo). Can you see a line? I think i can see one! Is this what an evap line looks like? or could i possibly be p again already?
> 
> Any thoughts would be great thanks x
> 
> Nicky, I see a line. I'm going to post my sensitive test that was my BFP in the making for you to check out. I really thought I was imagining it, and it seemed like it took a 3-4 days for the internet cheapies to get darker. I think they are very accurate, but since they have less sponges, etc, that the more expensive tests have they may not be great at changing and getting darker as fast as other tests would.
> 
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=510867&d=1352391233Click to expand...


Thanks for much for your advise and your photo - it does look a little like mine. I HAVE to wee now but I'll after that I will try to hold it and do another test before I go to bed tonight!! I will post tomorrow the next tests xx


----------



## mackjess

I finally got a faint positive on my first response about 2 days after I did on an internet cheapie, so you can always try one of those in a couple days to be certain. When I went and got my blood drawn the day I got the positive on the FRER my betas were only at 9. So they must be much more sensitive than other tests as well. I didn't get any good positives off of any other tests than the strips and the FRERs until the day AF went missing. (I had 3 brands plus internet cheapies because I am a crazy person)


----------



## BeautifulD

Nicky... that looks bfp to me and I know for a fact those one step ics suck at getting darker! 
Last time I had a clear as day line on a instalert ic but just a shadow line on those... I didn't buy them this time :haha: 

Mtln... I don't know about plantation bleeding as I've never had it BUT hell have I felt like that! this time I sobbed and sobbed because the pasta clumped together! :rofl: that was about 2days before bfp... I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## BeautifulD

implantation*


----------



## nicky160880

I don't think its normal to get a blood pregnancy test in the UK?? and i don't think they monitor our hormone levels either??


----------



## BeautifulD

If you have had a loss/es the do or if you have pain and bleeding x


----------



## mackjess

mtln777 said:


> OH ladies I am an EMOTIONAL MESS.......I had a SUPER BAD DAY YESTERDAY :cry: ALL DAY!!!!! Now this am when I woke up there was some brownish d/c in my undies (TMI)...No other signs when I wipe and according to everything I have read it's implantation time. Anyone else have this and I can't stop crying......I"m feeling so depressed and not ssure why????? Some one help me......I want to feel normal....:cry::cry::

Mtln, where are you at in your cycle? I had 3 tiny dots of red blood and what felt like PMS cramps the rest of the day about 3DPO, then I had more brown discharge for about 18 hours the day before AF would have showed up. My OB didn't even have me come in to check it out because I didn't have any cramps the second time and said the timing at 4 weeks was implantion bleeding. I cried and cried and was a mess before they called me back though, so I understand. 

So far my sticky bean is hanging on. In Sept I didn't have any implantion bleeding and had started my m/c by now. I'm thinking that your spotting means good news like it did for me, my little poppyseed is all burrowed in and hanging out for awhile. :hugs:


----------



## gnomette

sounds like you have a good chance at being preg nicky xx fingers crossed for you an welcome to the thread xx
mdk welcome to the thread xx sorry about your m/c fingers crossed you get a sticky bean very soon xx 
the ladies are completley lovable an slightly crazy xx
meggiemay fingers crossed for you i hope your line gets darker xx :happydance:
mtln i am sorry to say there is no such thing as normal brown blood is good it means its old blood an is probably implantation so try not to worry i know its hard my love an i know everyone says it but it will be ok xx 
pray i see you got a pos opk i hope your:sex: as much as possible 
sending loves hugs an:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Dollybird

Wow it's taken me ages to catch up!!! Mtln honey don't be sad be  maybe you've caught your egg this month. And maybe u feel sad cause you have lots of lovely pregnancy hormones in your system!! :hugs: 
Nicky welcome! I see a feint line. I didn't think those ic's are very good.. Not very sensitive.. I'd try a frer. 
Welcome mdk also! Hope u get your bfp soon!
Well I hope u ladies are doing well! I've been on nightshift so not had a lot of time for b&b! 
Well I got more bloods today. My hcg has gone from 830 on 17dpo, to 1666 on 19dpo.. So it's doubled which is good but i can't help but scrutinise my numbers and comparing them to others. The nurse said they're great and she was really positive. Getting a scan earlier- Friday infact. Will only be 5 weeks but hopefully will see that my bean is in the right place. Had a few more wee cramps but nothing to write home about. Hoping that bad cramping I had the other night was just my ibs!! 
Xxx


----------



## Mdk

Thanks gnomette been feeling sick to my stomach for a few days now with some cravings and food aversions and last time I got them pretty early


----------



## mackjess

Ohhh MDK I love symptoms. I'm like a crazy symptom stalker. LOL.

Sorry about your loss last month. Where do you think you are in your cycle now?

Dolly, I love your numbers. I think right at 48 hours is perfect. You are way too high to be ectopic, but not doubling like crazy which can happen when its a blighted ovum. Excited about your scan!! And jealous, I still have to wait til next Thursday!! Maybe I need to call in and sound worried to my OB so I can get one sooner. :)


----------



## Mdk

About 10 dpo


----------



## Dollybird

Aw in some ways I wish I could've waited though cause I probably won't hear a heartbeat and as long as Alls well will be the last scan till I'm twelve weeks! Kinda tempted to look into a private scan maybe around 8 weeks just to check Alls well.. Can't imagine waiting till 12 weeks although saying that I think as long as I know it's in the right place ill can relax xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh and, though it doesn't make a huge difference, my double time was actually 44hours. Had my tests different times if the day  xxx


----------



## mackjess

Well try not to scrutinize them too much. I say that, but the only reason I'm not doing the same thing is because I didn't ask what they were the last time they checked. :haha:


----------



## IvyLane

Wow ladies! I go away for a few hours and there are PAGES to catch up on.
Welcome to the new lady (I forgot your screen name in the time it took me start writing this lol...mdn? Sorry: ) ....sorry about your loss but welcome! So u r in the 2ww? Congrats! Only a few days left : ) when r u gonna test?
Dolly..awsome about the numbers! Can't wait to hear aout your early scan coming up!

***edit*** haha mdk...sorry..went back and looked : ) WELCOME again : )


----------



## IvyLane

nicky160880 said:


> IvyLane said:
> 
> 
> Oh..nicky..forgot to ask you how many dpo r u? That looks like the test I used with my preg that mc ..I had a few left over and a few days before af was due it just looked like a shadow of a line...I tested on af day with a dif test and got faint bfp on frer one but prob because I was already going to mc....anyway...my point is that the test u have did look like a shadow at first for me so it really may.be a bfp in the making
> 
> Hi IvyLane
> 
> I think I ovulated on saturday 10th (but not sure) so if that was the case i would be ~11 dpo
> xClick to expand...

I think that may have been where I was when I started getting the shadow line. It's still early so it may not show up on those tests for a bit. Can you get a frer where you are? They r good at early detection


----------



## mackjess

Ivy you are cracking me up. I love the edit button though because there's usually at least 3 people I want to say something to, but after 1 or 2 I'm like ummm......

So I use the edit so I can go back and remember what I was thinking. I have the attention span of a gnat. :haha:


----------



## IvyLane

Hey gnomette ..just thinking of u....I know u said before this is your off cycle...how r u going so far with it?


----------



## IvyLane

Mackjess..yeah...short attention span ..I try to blame it on mommy brain syndrome but really I've always been a bit ADD haha....yeah I love the edit button too lol...but usually by the time I get back there are like a million messages and I'm afraid everyone will have moved on. Cuz what I say is THAT important hahaha. My phone is difficult to do this on but if I get the laptop out the kiddies like to press buttons and try to kill it. Its much easier to keep my phone from them but really hard to navigate. Hope u all don't mind putting up with my crazy posts :winkwink:


----------



## gnomette

yeh i am ok i have had a few days wobble an been working hard (work is a mess long story) i have honestly turned into a hermit but ttc has not been the first thing i have been thinking about so its ok on the ttc front x but i have been having aches on both sides so i am hoping that my left tube is getting ready to try an drag an egg from my right side i am due to ov over the weekend so i am in my fertile period but i am not holding out too much xx thank you ivy xxx :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## gnomette

dolly it all sounds brilliant x 
mackjess i am a lover of the edit button i still end up having to do 2 posts as i am really slow at writting lol normally get distracted by my kids the door the phone an at the moment i am giggling listening to my husband to bath my 2yo dd lol


----------



## IvyLane

Gnomette
I know you don't want to get excited but you never know..maybe you'll get a nice surprize at the end of a cycle you thought you weren't even in the running for. Boddies can be funny things and can do the unexpected. I hope you get an eggy and catch it this month...at the very least u and hubby can have some fun right?:happydance:


----------



## meggiemay93

Mdk said:


> Hello all! I'm hoping for a bfp soon I had a m/c last month didn't know I was even preggers so now and dh are ttc :)

Welcome I'm so sorry for your loss last month! I'll be praying you get a BFP this month!



gnomette said:


> sounds like you have a good chance at being preg nicky xx fingers crossed for you an welcome to the thread xx
> mdk welcome to the thread xx sorry about your m/c fingers crossed you get a sticky bean very soon xx
> the ladies are completley lovable an slightly crazy xx
> meggiemay fingers crossed for you i hope your line gets darker xx :happydance:
> mtln i am sorry to say there is no such thing as normal brown blood is good it means its old blood an is probably implantation so try not to worry i know its hard my love an i know everyone says it but it will be ok xx
> pray i see you got a pos opk i hope your:sex: as much as possible
> sending loves hugs an:dust: to everyone xx

Gnomette I think you have the wrong person. I haven't taken any tests so no lines. lol

Dolly Your numbers sound really good! I'll be praying your scan goes well when you have it.

AFM I'm supposed to O today, but I don't think it's gonna happen I still have watery cm (tmi) but no O pains. Last night I did have a sharp pain on my right side but it didn't feel like O pain and no temp spike.


----------



## nicky160880

Hi girls. Thanks so much for all ur advice x

Just did another test (too nervous to wait!!!) and the line is defo there and a teensy bit darker .......BLP possibly :)

Dolly I see ur in Scotland too :) if u get a private scan don't go to the place in Perth. I went there at 7 weeks the last time i was preg and they told me everything was ok and the embryo measured 7 weeks with heartbeat. The next day I started bleeding and then got a scan at the royal in Edinburgh and they said it only measured 5weeks with very low heart rate :( I was so mad at the guy in Perth and went back to see them and they scanned again and they thought it looked healthy even though they couldn't hear a heartbeat. I miscarried the next week! I'm still so made when I think about it. :(
The nurses at the royal in Edinburgh felt so bad for me they said they would scan me at 8 weeks the next time. Which I'm so pleased about - no way I could wait until 12 weeks that would feel like a life time xx anyway thought I would just let u know. 

Ps so lovely to hear everyone's stories. Really hopeine lasts this time x


----------



## gnomette

meggiemay93 said:


> Mdk said:
> 
> 
> Hello all! I'm hoping for a bfp soon I had a m/c last month didn't know I was even preggers so now and dh are ttc :)
> 
> Welcome I'm so sorry for your loss last month! I'll be praying you get a BFP this month!
> 
> 
> 
> gnomette said:
> 
> 
> sounds like you have a good chance at being preg nicky xx fingers crossed for you an welcome to the thread xx
> mdk welcome to the thread xx sorry about your m/c fingers crossed you get a sticky bean very soon xx
> the ladies are completley lovable an slightly crazy xx
> meggiemay fingers crossed for you i hope your line gets darker xx :happydance:
> mtln i am sorry to say there is no such thing as normal brown blood is good it means its old blood an is probably implantation so try not to worry i know its hard my love an i know everyone says it but it will be ok xx
> pray i see you got a pos opk i hope your:sex: as much as possible
> sending loves hugs an:dust: to everyone xxClick to expand...
> 
> Gnomette I think you have the wrong person. I haven't taken any tests so no lines. lol
> 
> Dolly Your numbers sound really good! I'll be praying your scan goes well when you have it.
> 
> AFM I'm supposed to O today, but I don't think it's gonna happen I still have watery cm (tmi) but no O pains. Last night I did have a sharp pain on my right side but it didn't feel like O pain and no temp spike.Click to expand...

whops i'm sorry :dohh::dohh: loves you anyways :dohh::dohh:


----------



## meggiemay93

nicky160880 Wow that's horrible that they told you everything was fine when the other place could tell it wasn't! Sometimes drs are to quick to tell you something they don't really know. I'll be praying that this is your rainbow baby!

Gnomette Lol that's ok loves you too


----------



## nicky160880

meggiemay93 said:


> nicky160880 Wow that's horrible that they told you everything was fine when the other place could tell it wasn't! Sometimes drs are to quick to tell you something they don't really know. I'll be praying that this is your rainbow baby!
> 
> Gnomette Lol that's ok loves you too

Thanks maggiemay your lovely. I hope it's my rainbow too &#127752;


----------



## IvyLane

Nicky Congrats! Can't wait to see pics if u post them! I think u'll be number 6 on this thread if I counted right : ) def keep us updated as your lines get darker and u'r pregnancy progresses : )


----------



## nicky160880

IvyLane said:


> Nicky Congrats! Can't wait to see pics if u post them! I think u'll be number 6 on this thread if I counted right : ) def keep us updated as your lines get darker and u'r pregnancy progresses : )

Ok sure. I'll post tomorrow's photos when I'm at work tomorrow &#128521;


----------



## twinkletots

Seems there's a fair bit if good news here ladies. Bfps and potential bfps a plenty.
I am ten days post ov tomorrow so theoretically could get a positive if I was pregnant. Not feeling it this month tho I have to say. Trying not to get downhearted already.
Sticky dust to all


----------



## twinkletots

Seems there's a fair bit if good news here ladies. Bfps and potential bfps a plenty.
I am ten days post ov tomorrow so theoretically could get a positive if I was pregnant. Not feeling it this month tho I have to say. Trying not to get downhearted already.
Sticky dust to all


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks nicky. That is awful that that happened to you :-( I'm from Edinburgh so was thinking of somewhere around here- maybe spire murrayfield. But who knows maybe the epu will do more than one scan for me. Xxx


----------



## twinkletots

nicky160880 said:


> Hi girls. Thanks so much for all ur advice x
> 
> Just did another test (too nervous to wait!!!) and the line is defo there and a teensy bit darker .......BLP possibly :)
> 
> Dolly I see ur in Scotland too :) if u get a private scan don't go to the place in Perth. I went there at 7 weeks the last time i was preg and they told me everything was ok and the embryo measured 7 weeks with heartbeat. The next day I started bleeding and then got a scan at the royal in Edinburgh and they said it only measured 5weeks with very low heart rate :( I was so mad at the guy in Perth and went back to see them and they scanned again and they thought it looked healthy even though they couldn't hear a heartbeat. I miscarried the next week! I'm still so made when I think about it. :(
> The nurses at the royal in Edinburgh felt so bad for me they said they would scan me at 8 weeks the next time. Which I'm so pleased about - no way I could wait until 12 weeks that would feel like a life time xx anyway thought I would just let u know.
> 
> 
> Ps so lovely to hear everyone's stories. Really hopeine lasts this time x

That is an absolute disgrace, did you write a letter of complaint? Poor you, what an awful thing to go through.

I am from Edinburgh too!! Although live out west now.
I went to a private clinic at west end with my first (successful) pregnancy and it was great, really professional.

Dolly, I am sure they will give you extra scans. i had extra last time due to having a previous miscarriage so hope you will get lots of reassurance


----------



## Dollybird

Such a small world!! U know I've met so many people from Edinburgh on b&b it's mad!  
Twinkle I hope you're right. Well I've got my first scan this Friday so gonna ask them then- providing all is well. I really hope it is.. I'm nervous! Xxx


----------



## meggiemay93

Twinkle You're not out until AF gets you, so keep your head up! I'll be praying you get a BFP!

Dolly I'll be praying they give you some extra scans!


----------



## nicky160880

Dolly & twinkle - I live in Edinburgh too :)
Dolly good luck for your scan tomorrow - the people at the EPU in edinburgh are just lovely. Let us know how you get on x

These are my tests so far - top on tuesday morning, second yesterday morning, third yesterday about 7:30pm, and the fourth at 1:30am this morning (!!!). The single photo is the one from last night at 1:30 in the morning (couldn't sleep!!) All lines very light but defo there......

I feel really nervous and scared now in case it stops. Its crazy!! Desperate to be pregnant and then scared that I am!!! I'm not good at waiting games.

Will test again tomorrow morning (friday) and then Sunday and hopefully will feel better. I'm going to phone the doctor today to see if i can get an appointment.
 



Attached Files:







ptestgroup.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 13









ptest2.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nicky160880

ooh the photos on here are really bad at showing the lines up!! Am I imagining it? Should I be worried thats there are not that much darker than yesterday morning?

I've got so much work to do today but I can't concentrate...


----------



## BeautifulD

it looks darker to me chick!


----------



## nicky160880

BeautifulD said:


> it looks darker to me chick!

OMG I really really hope so ....


----------



## Oasis717

I think it's darker Nicky, I know exactly how you feel, I'm desperate to be pregnant but after what's happened so scared too, but everything is looking good for you so try not to worry, I know it's hard but lines are looking good!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Dollybird

It's def darker!!! Wooo :bfp: get a frer these ic's don't show progression very well I think if u took a frer you'd get a lovely clear line!! Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

^^ wss


----------



## nicky160880

Dollybird said:


> It's def darker!!! Wooo :bfp: get a frer these ic's don't show progression very well I think if u took a frer you'd get a lovely clear line!! Xxx

what is a frer and how do i find one??
:)


----------



## nicky160880

nicky160880 said:


> Dollybird said:
> 
> 
> It's def darker!!! Wooo :bfp: get a frer these ic's don't show progression very well I think if u took a frer you'd get a lovely clear line!! Xxx
> 
> what is a frer and how do i find one??
> :)Click to expand...

OK I googled it! First Response Early Result (i can see why you abbreviate it!!). Ok will go to tesco after my spanish class tonight and sort that out :)


----------



## Dollybird

i had to google it too when i first joined this forum! so many abbrviations its hard to keep traxk! 
afm i woke up today with a dull ache on my ectopic side :-( similar to the pains I had during the ectopic but not as bad. Hoping it passes its freaking me out! Xxx


----------



## nicky160880

Dollybird said:


> i had to google it too when i first joined this forum! so many abbrviations its hard to keep traxk!
> afm i woke up today with a dull ache on my ectopic side :-( similar to the pains I had during the ectopic but not as bad. Hoping it passes its freaking me out! Xxx

Dolly, I've had a lot more aches and pains this time than last. for a week after my miscarriage I had a wee shooting pain low down in my tummy. Now (i hope) I'm preg again the pain has come back. Not sure if its just so soon since my D&E (4 weeks ago today). SO maybe its just normal to have twinges...?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

The lines look darker to me too Nicky!


----------



## nicky160880

Pray2bBlessed said:


> The lines look darker to me too Nicky!

I've just bought online another lot of cheapie hpt's and two of the digital ones with conception dating. Am I mad??!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Nope not at all!!!! I wanna know what they say!! Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Good day my crazy friends......I am feeling better today FINALLY....Well it's still early, ok so I am 9 or 10 dpo and tues had what I think was implantation blood. I am so excited because this thread is sooooooooo lucky.. I am not going to test because i will wait for my signs sore boobs, peeing alot....etc I am really hoping this month worked I just had a good feeling about it. Hope everybody has a great day and Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!!!! Keeping my head up and really trying to be +.........Let's go BFP!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## nicky160880

mtln777 said:


> Good day my crazy friends......I am feeling better today FINALLY....Well it's still early, ok so I am 9 or 10 dpo and tues had what I think was implantation blood. I am so excited because this thread is sooooooooo lucky.. I am not going to test because i will wait for my signs sore boobs, peeing alot....etc I am really hoping this month worked I just had a good feeling about it. Hope everybody has a great day and Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!!!! Keeping my head up and really trying to be +.........Let's go BFP!!!!!!!!!:hugs:

YEEAAAAAHHHHH!!! That's more like it mtln :thumbup:

r u sure your not tempted to do a wee test tomorrow ;) just kidding x


----------



## mtln777

nicky160880 said:


> mtln777 said:
> 
> 
> Good day my crazy friends......I am feeling better today FINALLY....Well it's still early, ok so I am 9 or 10 dpo and tues had what I think was implantation blood. I am so excited because this thread is sooooooooo lucky.. I am not going to test because i will wait for my signs sore boobs, peeing alot....etc I am really hoping this month worked I just had a good feeling about it. Hope everybody has a great day and Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!!!! Keeping my head up and really trying to be +.........Let's go BFP!!!!!!!!!:hugs:
> 
> YEEAAAAAHHHHH!!! That's more like it mtln :thumbup:
> 
> r u sure your not tempted to do a wee test tomorrow ;) just kidding xClick to expand...

I am not that far yet and could get a - which would be discouraging....I think I should let nature take it's course.....I've been pondering this everyday waiting for the boobs to be sore....VERY 1st symptom I get.....So in due time maybe next week my HCG levels will start to kick in and rise to give me symptoms....Man getting pregnant is a hard job....I never had issues as I have 2 already but since my m/c I have become obsessed so glad I have all of u girls cuz, people would really think were all nuts....and we belong in a padded rooom. lol :winkwink: :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mtln777 said:


> Good day my crazy friends......I am feeling better today FINALLY....Well it's still early, ok so I am 9 or 10 dpo and tues had what I think was implantation blood. I am so excited because this thread is sooooooooo lucky.. I am not going to test because i will wait for my signs sore boobs, peeing alot....etc I am really hoping this month worked I just had a good feeling about it. Hope everybody has a great day and Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!!!! Keeping my head up and really trying to be +.........Let's go BFP!!!!!!!!!:hugs:

Happy Thanksgiving to you too! Praying for your :bfp:!!! :dust::dust:



nicky160880 said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> The lines look darker to me too Nicky!
> 
> I've just bought online another lot of cheapie hpt's and two of the digital ones with conception dating. Am I mad??!!!Click to expand...

Nicky, not at all! You wouldn't believe how many test I have at home! Lol! I think I have 12 IC's, 5 $ store tests, 3 or 4 First Signals (88 cent tests from Walmart), 2 Answer, and 1 First Response Digital! :haha:


----------



## MommyNikki

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone--tested again today...even though I should be waiting a couple more days...still have a line--showed up a little quicker and a little darker so I believe its the real deal now! :)


----------



## mtln777

Off to spend the day with family and friends.......praying there is a little bean sticking to the wall it belongs tooooo..... CANT WAIT to get some symptoms for the BFP......Fast forward for me ladies please the wait is killing me.....Hopefully next week I will be in the club with the rest of u lucky girlies.....Let's go number 3 show me some signs!!!! lol Have a great day everyone......lots of :hugs: to all my internet stranger friends!!! lol


----------



## Dollybird

Mtln I am so excited for you! Praying you get some lovely bfp symptoms soon!!! Keep us updated! Xxx


----------



## nicky160880

twinkletots said:


> Seems there's a fair bit if good news here ladies. Bfps and potential bfps a plenty.
> I am ten days post ov tomorrow so theoretically could get a positive if I was pregnant. Not feeling it this month tho I have to say. Trying not to get downhearted already.
> Sticky dust to all

Oh Nikki I'm so excited for you. And mtln you know last time I had implantation bleeding and one week later got a bfp. But I was slow to test. I've heard that after implantation with the very early test u can sometimes see 3 days later xx

Anyway my OCD got the better of me again and I've just done another test. And this one is defo darker!!!!!! So excited. Please stay please stay please .......

It so nice having u all here because I'm not going to tell any of my friends and family (if I can get away with it) until my scan at 8 weeks, assuming I get that far xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dollybird

That looks fab nicky!!!!!  when u gonna do your digi? Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

yep deffo darker.... I can see that without even enlarging it and it looks much brighter... We like this :) 

Good luck other ladies that are testing, chucking dust your way :dust:


----------



## IvyLane

Congrats! Can def see a line there!


----------



## gnomette

mtln the power of positive thinking keep it up an fingers crossed you will get your bfp soon xx
yay nicky those lines are getting darker :happydance::happydance:
dolly how you feeling today xx
how you doing ivy x


----------



## twinkletots

Congrats Nicky, lines look great! 
Sure all well Dolly, think happy thoughts to nourish your wee bean.

So the TTC madness finally kicked in today and I went properly crazy!! 10 days post ov and did wait for it.... 5 tests today. Someone call a doctor!

Did the holding it up to various lights, turned and tilted each test, threw them in the bin, took them out the bin, threw them in the bin again, repeat x 10.
Imagined lines, realised there was none, reimagined lines...you get the picture. 

Yes I am officially insane

Hope you ladies are holding it together better


:dust:


----------



## twinkletots

mtln777 said:


> nicky160880 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtln777 said:
> 
> 
> Good day my crazy friends......I am feeling better today FINALLY....Well it's still early, ok so I am 9 or 10 dpo and tues had what I think was implantation blood. I am so excited because this thread is sooooooooo lucky.. I am not going to test because i will wait for my signs sore boobs, peeing alot....etc I am really hoping this month worked I just had a good feeling about it. Hope everybody has a great day and Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!!!! Keeping my head up and really trying to be +.........Let's go BFP!!!!!!!!!:hugs:
> 
> YEEAAAAAHHHHH!!! That's more like it mtln :thumbup:
> 
> r u sure your not tempted to do a wee test tomorrow ;) just kidding xClick to expand...
> 
> I am not that far yet and could get a - which would be discouraging....I think I should let nature take it's course.....I've been pondering this everyday waiting for the boobs to be sore....VERY 1st symptom I get.....So in due time maybe next week my HCG levels will start to kick in and rise to give me symptoms....Man getting pregnant is a hard job....I never had issues as I have 2 already but since my m/c I have become obsessed so glad I have all of u girls cuz, people would really think were all nuts....and we belong in a padded rooom. lol :winkwink: :)Click to expand...

I have just had a vision of us all in the same padded room, now that would be scary!


----------



## BeautifulD

twinkletots said:


> Congrats Nicky, lines look great!
> Sure all well Dolly, think happy thoughts to nourish your wee bean.
> 
> So the TTC madness finally kicked in today and I went properly crazy!! 10 days post ov and did wait for it.... 5 tests today. Someone call a doctor!
> 
> Did the holding it up to various lights, turned and tilted each test, threw them in the bin, took them out the bin, threw them in the bin again, repeat x 10.
> Imagined lines, realised there was none, reimagined lines...you get the picture.
> 
> Yes I am officially insane
> 
> Hope you ladies are holding it together better
> 
> 
> :dust:

:rofl: :rofl: I don't know how many times I have done this!! the time spent gawping at tests must run into weeks rather than days or hours :rofl: Good luck honey xx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw bless you twinkle you're madness brought a little smile to my face. U sound just like me!
I'm trying to be positive but so so scared for this scan. So scared....
Xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Thank you beautiful D, I was so hoping others did this too. Promise I am a totally normal person in every other respect!


----------



## BeautifulD

Hehe yeah me too sweets..... I've always said ttc can turn the sainest of women slightly loopy :haha: 

I have a full on pee stick addiction and am STILL poasing now!! I only have three left and that's it I'm done.... or so that's the plan :rofl:


----------



## twinkletots

BeautifulD said:


> Hehe yeah me too sweets..... I've always said ttc can turn the sainest of women slightly loopy :haha:
> 
> I have a full on pee stick addiction and am STILL poasing now!! I only have three left and that's it I'm done.... or so that's the plan :rofl:

yeah that's my usual plan, If I pee on all the sticks I currently have then I will have no more to pee on therefore addiction over. Until next time I "need" to go to the shops

:wacko:


----------



## nicky160880

Dollybird said:


> That looks fab nicky!!!!!  when u gonna do your digi? Xxx

When I get it :)
Going away with work early Saturday so probably not until next Thursday. Eeek that's ages away


----------



## nicky160880

Dollybird said:


> Aw bless you twinkle you're madness brought a little smile to my face. U sound just like me!
> I'm trying to be positive but so so scared for this scan. So scared....
> Xxx

Dolly I'm thinking about u. All the best for tomorrow. 
I'm sure you'll be fine and ur in good hands xx


----------



## twinkletots

nicky160880 said:


> Dollybird said:
> 
> 
> Aw bless you twinkle you're madness brought a little smile to my face. U sound just like me!
> I'm trying to be positive but so so scared for this scan. So scared....
> Xxx
> 
> Dolly I'm thinking about u. All the best for tomorrow.
> I'm sure you'll be fine and ur in good hands xxClick to expand...

Oh is your scan tomorrow dolly? Good luck, post how you get on.happy thoughts to you


----------



## mtln777

twinkletots said:


> mtln777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicky160880 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtln777 said:
> 
> 
> Good day my crazy friends......I am feeling better today FINALLY....Well it's still early, ok so I am 9 or 10 dpo and tues had what I think was implantation blood. I am so excited because this thread is sooooooooo lucky.. I am not going to test because i will wait for my signs sore boobs, peeing alot....etc I am really hoping this month worked I just had a good feeling about it. Hope everybody has a great day and Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!!!! Keeping my head up and really trying to be +.........Let's go BFP!!!!!!!!!:hugs:
> 
> YEEAAAAAHHHHH!!! That's more like it mtln :thumbup:
> 
> r u sure your not tempted to do a wee test tomorrow ;) just kidding xClick to expand...
> 
> I am not that far yet and could get a - which would be discouraging....I think I should let nature take it's course.....I've been pondering this everyday waiting for the boobs to be sore....VERY 1st symptom I get.....So in due time maybe next week my HCG levels will start to kick in and rise to give me symptoms....Man getting pregnant is a hard job....I never had issues as I have 2 already but since my m/c I have become obsessed so glad I have all of u girls cuz, people would really think were all nuts....and we belong in a padded rooom. lol :winkwink: :)Click to expand...
> 
> I have just had a vision of us all in the same padded room, now that would be scary!Click to expand...

We would ALL be fighting overthe toilet and comparing tests.....lololololo :)



Dollybird said:


> Aw bless you twinkle you're madness brought a little smile to my face. U sound just like me!
> I'm trying to be positive but so so scared for this scan. So scared....
> Xxx

Dolly~ Ever since I joined this thread my instant thought was you having a baby......I am sooooooooo positive about your scan and then you will be on such and emotional high that knot in your stomach will be gone to see that sac attached. I will be praying for YOU to relax and just trust this is your time......All my thougths are with u...Can't wait to hear the awesome post after!!!:hugs:

P.S~ Besides your husband we better knwo the results next..lol :)


----------



## mackjess

Dolly, I'm with mtln and the other ladies. Your scan is going to be great and I can't wait to hear the news. My scan is in 7 days, so please talk me off the ledge when I'm flipping out. :hugs:


----------



## gnomette

Ok so Its a little off topic but does any one know if receiving oral sex can make TTC more difficult ages ago I read that spitan kill off :spermy: now I am not sure if it was one of those stupid things people like to believe or if there is actually any truth in it just wondering if anyone knew an its a bit light hearted lol xx I don't really feel comfortable asking anywhere else x lol x


----------



## Dollybird

So ladies. I will begin by saying thankyou all so much for all the kind words and support you've given me the past few weeks! Yous have been fantastic- particularly the past few days that I've been a nervous wreck.. So... You'll be wanting to know about my scan? :winkwink: ...
Well we saw a lovely little sack and yolk... Measuring bang on for my five weeks... And yes it was in the right place... :happydance: xxx


----------



## Dollybird

And yes gnomette saliva can kill spermies xxx


----------



## gnomette

Brilliant dolly really happy for you xx


----------



## nicky160880

Fab news Dolly, so so pleased for you. You must feel so relieved and like you've reached a huge milestone :)

xx


----------



## BeautifulD

brilliant news dolly! xx


----------



## Dollybird

Thank you so much ladies! I feel so much better about things now. Feel like I can relax a bit. That's me books in for my twelve week scan now- 10th of January.. I'm counting the days!! Xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Yay Dolly! you must be so happy and relieved. What a happy christmas this i going to be for you :happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Dolly I am so, so pleased for you, I had a feeling all was going to be ok but to read that was wonderful. What a wonderful Xmas you can now have. Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yeah dolly!

Nicky- that test looks wonderful!

AFM- I think I O'd either yesterday or Wednesday, and we got plenty of :sex: in, so hopefully :spermy: caught the egg, and implantation will be happening in a few days! I never really had egg white CM, but it was hard to tell since I was using preseed. Praying hard for that Christmas Miracle! 

Anyways hope you ladies that celebrate had a great Thanksgiving! Now it's time to head out for some Black Friday shopping!


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Thank you so much ladies! I feel so much better about things now. Feel like I can relax a bit. That's me books in for my twelve week scan now- 10th of January.. I'm counting the days!! Xxx

Oh Dolly my gut instinct was soooooooooo right for u!!!!!! I have to say I told you sooooo lol.... :) I am sooo happy for you now here's to me getting some kind of symptoms... I am sooooo anxious to test but am afraid of negative results!!!!! I know I haave been so positive trying to do the same for myself!!!!!! So happy for u and ur hubby!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Right mtln well now it's my turn to cheer u along... Get testing!! I'm sure when you do you'll see a :bfp: ......I'm waiting.... :winkwink: xxx


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Right mtln well now it's my turn to cheer u along... Get testing!! I'm sure when you do you'll see a :bfp: ......I'm waiting.... :winkwink: xxx

How many dpo did u test?


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Right mtln well now it's my turn to cheer u along... Get testing!! I'm sure when you do you'll see a :bfp: ......I'm waiting.... :winkwink: xxx

My tickers worked...... :):thumbup:


----------



## IvyLane

Congrats dolly! Thats wonderful! Glad ur bean is in the right place and growing :happydance:

Nomette. Doing good thanks.

A bit frustrated since my opk hasn't gone positive yet. It seems to be verrrrry slowly getting darker but isn't very dark yet. Without the use of opk's I may have thought I O'd yesterday but I always get a positive or close to it before I O so I don't know what to think. This is what the opk's did last month when it took two extra weeks to finally happen. It would darken up a bit then fade out then darken again a few days later then fade again. I really hope that isn't the case this time. But lastnight I had the EXTREEM bloating and constipated feeling I often get at O time (lasts for a few hours then just goes away) and I seem to have had some ewcm soooooo....not sure. But we have been BDing so hope I'm covered. I just hope we don't get tired out before I O if I'm going to be late. 
Also been having this weird fluttering feeling on my left side for 3 or 4 days...it feels EXACTLY like early baby kicks except it's always in the same spot. I googled it and of course found everything from "you're crazy" to "it's gas" (soooo not gas!) to "it's ovulation" to " it's aliens" (hahahha ...that one is great) to it's "muscle spasms" to....dunnn dunnn dunnnn!!!!! "It's cancer". ...so yeah...thanks google!
I HOPE it's ovulation : )
Hi to everyone else! Sorry I can't reply properly to everyone atm. Kids have been sick ( for the third time in 2 months!) and things r crazy!
Glad to hear every one seems to be doing good today though : )


----------



## Dollybird

11dpo.. What dpo are u now mtln?? Woo for the tickers they look fab! 
Ivy hope your opk turns positive soon! I'm sure it will. It sites linds like its gonna!! Oh I know what u mean about google it always drags up some of the worst possible outcomes. I'm actually banning myself from google I had myself worked up into a real state last night after reading about corneal pregnancy. No more google for me now!! Xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Was your preg test really light at 11 dpi dolly? I tested today and swore I saw a faint line. It cam up after 3 mins but before 10 mins. Definite possibility I am imagining it tho!


----------



## meggiemay93

Dolly Yay for the scan going good!!!!

Nicki The tests look great!!!!!

Ivylane I'll be praying you O soon!!!!

I'm praying for all you ladies who are testing soon to get :bfp:'s!!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM I think I O'ed last night and today as i'm having O pains. We :sex: last night so hopefully :spermy: got to where they needed to be! I'm gonna try to keep my hopes up this month and maybe I'll get a BFP for x-mas! I really want this. Yesterday my DH was holding his nephew and just looked like he really wanted a baby. And was drinking grapefruit juice yesterday and a few other crazy things to try and get prego and he didn't say anything like he usually does. I'm praying I get prego this month if not for me than definitely for him. He will be a great daddy!


----------



## twinkletots

Sorry for typos, my phone is rubbish!


----------



## meggiemay93

You crazy girls must stay away from google! lol


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh twinkle it was.. What kind did u use? Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Meggie I hope u caught your egg! Looking forward to seeing your :bfp: !! Xxx


----------



## twinkletots

So light you thought you were imagining it?!! It was just an Asda own brand but said it had sensitivity level of 15 on box so pretty sensitive.
Do you think its still valid if its after three mins but before ten?


----------



## meggiemay93

Twinkletots I'd say I would still count it if it showed after 3 mins and before 10. I'll be praying this your BFP with a sticky bean!


----------



## Dollybird

I agree with meggie! Have u got a pic? Xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Thanks meggiemay, I really hope so but trying not to get my hopes up yet. The imagination of a crazy TTC lady is a dangerous thing!


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> 11dpo.. What dpo are u now mtln?? Woo for the tickers they look fab!
> Ivy hope your opk turns positive soon! I'm sure it will. It sites linds like its gonna!! Oh I know what u mean about google it always drags up some of the worst possible outcomes. I'm actually banning myself from google I had myself worked up into a real state last night after reading about corneal pregnancy. No more google for me now!! Xxx

11 or 12dpo cuz my opk was a smiley face 2days in a row about 24hrs apart. However it is BLACK FRIDAY in the united states the biggest shopping day of the year and that does not make me want to drag the girls out to a super busy store to get a super sensitive test to see a faint line........I do have will power!!!! I am goin to stay busy this weekend and wait till next week. However now that you said you were 11dpo does make me want to test!!! :) maybe tomorrow???? I don't know what the best test for early results is????? ANY girls have suggestions??? hope there next to the tissue isle cuz boy oh boy I am emotional.........My hubby huntin AGAIN and it's just the girls and I in the house on a cold day....my huby did txt me hope ur emotionaal weirdness goes away...lol I said me toooooo but, maybe I am prego!!!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Well I used a frer mtln when I tested.. I find those the best!! Ohhhh I want you to test I'm excited!! Xxx


----------



## IvyLane

mtln. I agree ...frer seems to work best for early testing...i noticed u r in western ny. If u r near a family dollar the one near me sells them 3 in a box for like $10...which is wayyyy cheaper than other places . They aren't always in stock though. Hope this helps


----------



## twinkletots

No pic dolly. I had to throw it outside cos was driving myself nuts reexamining it every ten mins! Don't think it would show up on a pic anyway. Really hope I am not just imagining it.
What sensitivity are frer? Didn't think you could get any more sensitive than 15 which is same as Asda own brand. But Asda ones way cheaper!


----------



## mtln777

IvyLane said:


> mtln. I agree ...frer seems to work best for early testing...i noticed u r in western ny. If u r near a family dollar the one near me sells them 3 in a box for like $10...which is wayyyy cheaper than other places . They aren't always in stock though. Hope this helps

OMG IVY, That makes me want to run to the family dollar........U girls are not making this any easier......lol Thanks for all ur help perhaps I will be running in a little bit.....


----------



## IvyLane

Do it! Do it!:test::test::test: lol


----------



## nicky160880

Yeah do it do it ;)


----------



## mackjess

Twinkle, I got a good, but still faint, but clearly visible line on FRER and went to have betas done that day. It was a 9 on bloods, so I'd say FRER are very sensitive.


----------



## mackjess

I feel more BFPs coming on ladies! I can't wait!!


----------



## nicky160880

Woohoo :)


----------



## twinkletots

Thanks for advice ladies. Gonna test again tomorrow and show hubby as he soon sorts me out if I am imagining lines!!
Really need to know as supposed to be meeting friends for boozy lunch tomor and will need to stay off the wine if a bfp is coming my way. I really really hope it is but nowher convinced yet :confused:


----------



## meggiemay93

Twinkletots and Mtln I'm praying for your BFP's! I want to hear some news!! That would be awesome if you get BFP's and it'll bring up our prego count!


----------



## mtln777

Ok ladies, I will break and test tomorrow......I;m so afraid of neg results!!!!!!! I haven't left the house all day cuz, it is cold and crappy......I have to drag myself out for work tomorow so I will stop on my way to work......AND I will bring my laptop to tell u ladies first....Please say prayers for me tonight!!!!! Gotta put the rugrats to bed....I need some mommytime......Talk to you tom :thumbup:


----------



## MommyNikki

Okay ladies quick question...I have been testing for the past 3 days...still isnt getting darker,..but everytime there is a line...what do you think?

[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/1123.jpg[/IMG]

heres from today


----------



## mackjess

It's definitely a good line! It seemed to take awhile at the beginning for my tests to get darker, about 3-4 days. After about a week they finally got really dark.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I definitely see a line! What kind of tests have you been using?


----------



## nicky160880

Off to Belgium this morning with work but just had enough time to do a quick wee test before ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BeautifulD

that's much much much darker!! :yipee:


----------



## BeautifulD

good luck mtln :hugs:


----------



## gnomette

good luck mtln and twinkletots looking forward seeing those bfp's 
nicky an mommynikki both of your lines look brilliant congrats xx
pray an meggie fingers crossed you get your bfp this month x
ivy i hope your kids start to feel better soon its awful when they are poorly xx hopefully you will get your pos opk soon i get really upset belly when i am about to ov an when af is due xx 
afm i have had pulling from both side an i am starting to get a little hopeful that there is a chance of :spermy: actually catching an egg ahhh who knows trying not to get my hopes up cause its just easier to think it won't happen xx 
hows everyone doing today x 
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## nicky160880

Good luck mtln. Can't wait to hear xx


----------



## twinkletots

I got a bfp :happydance: very happy but vert very nervous about another loss. Trying to think positive happy thoughts and sending same out to the rest of you ladies


----------



## Dollybird

Lines looking great ladies!!! Three more :bfp: 's is just fantastic!!!! Congrats to twinkle, and the two nikkis!!
Mtln can't wait to hear how u got on too!
Gnomette I have my fingers crossed for u to catch an egg this cycle. Stay positive! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

yay twinkletots you got any pics?? yay so pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## nicky160880

Wow brilliant news twinkle. I know how u feel though its really worrying thinking about another mc but I have been testing every day and seeing the line get darker and feeling pregnancy pauns makes me feel a little better xx

Mtln any news???


----------



## nicky160880

Little confession ....... I'm sitting in my hotel bedroom eating chocolate and watching look who's talking !!!!! Haha
I think I'm going crazy


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Good morning ladies! I am loving all these :bfp:! Congrats to Twinkle, Nicky, and mommynikki!

AFM- FF finally put crosshairs on my chart, so I am officially in the TWW at 3DPO! Praying that implantation will begin to happen in the next few days, and that Christmas :bfp: is just around the corner!


----------



## MommyNikki

Pray2bBlessed said:


> I definitely see a line! What kind of tests have you been using?

they are just the dollar store $1 tests


----------



## MommyNikki

Pray I think you will fall preggo...this thread seems to be lucky LOL ;)


----------



## MommyNikki

Little Darker Today :)[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/1124.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## nicky160880

MommyNikki said:


> Little Darker Today :)[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/1124.jpg[/IMG]

Yes it is :)


----------



## IvyLane

IvyLane said:


> IvyLane said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't figure it out since not everyone updated or has a ticker. I know of at least 3 (mackjess,dolly,and now you mommy nikki) but I feel I am forgetting some... I thought there was someone early on who got theirs but I can't remember who and can't find the post??? Maybe who ever is still following this thread can re post if they got their BFP and we could get an accurate count? It would be cool to keep track like some of the other threads do : ) We will have several testers in a few weeks so the number may increase significantly.
> 
> Going back through the thread...I found nicki01 and beautifulD that got bfp...still looking for more : )
> So I think that's 5 so far????Click to expand...

Ok..replying to my own post to keep track of things..if u read this before I edit it I am looking for who to add. Be back soon lol...think there is twinkletots and nicky160880..and mdk? 8 total...am I missing anyone or wrong at all?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

MommyNikki said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I definitely see a line! What kind of tests have you been using?
> 
> they are just the dollar store $1 testsClick to expand...

Thats what i thought it looked likeI love $ store tests, but I think they can take longer to get darker!



MommyNikki said:


> Pray I think you will fall preggo...this thread seems to be lucky LOL ;)

I sure hope so!


----------



## mtln777

Well ladies went to the family dollar and got the FRER BFN!!!!! So discouraged, I was afraid of this not even a faint line....I didn't use my 1st urine of the day but, I was holding it for a good few hours..... :cry::nope: grrrr I'm sooo upset when I had everything going the right way or so I thought!!!!!:cry::cry:


----------



## Dollybird

It's still early mtln don't be discouraged!! I feel terrible for encouraging you to test so early :-( still plenty time for a :bfp: so don't lose heart. I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for u :hugs: xxx


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> It's still early mtln don't be discouraged!! I feel terrible for encouraging you to test so early :-( still plenty time for a :bfp: so don't lose heart. I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for u :hugs: xxx

That's why I don't have a stock pile of tests in my posession.....I wished now that I hadn't tested because I do feel very doubtful now......I o'd the the 13th and 14th of Nov. Or so myOPK said....dtd everyday had my bases covererd...AHHHHHHHHH PLEASE GOD GIVE ME ANOTHER BABY!!!!!!! 10dpo shoulda showed up on a FRER......:cry::nope:


----------



## Dollybird

My frer wasn't bfp till 11dpo and even then it was light! Still early! Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

mtln777 said:


> Dollybird said:
> 
> 
> It's still early mtln don't be discouraged!! I feel terrible for encouraging you to test so early :-( still plenty time for a :bfp: so don't lose heart. I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for u :hugs: xxx
> 
> That's why I don't have a stock pile of tests in my posession.....I wished now that I hadn't tested because I do feel very doubtful now......I o'd the the 13th and 14th of Nov. Or so myOPK said....dtd everyday had my bases covererd...AHHHHHHHHH PLEASE GOD GIVE ME ANOTHER BABY!!!!!!! 10dpo shoulda showed up on a FRER......:cry::nope:Click to expand...



She's right your still early...I would have ovulated before you and today was the first day that it didnt take over 3 minutes for the results. Hang on to your next test to see if a line shows up later...I know they say not to read after 10 minutes but when you pee on the stick, it will give the whole stick a pink hue and sometimes you have to wait til the pee dries and turns to a white background to see a line if you have a early/very faint line. Give it a couple days.


----------



## gnomette

mtln777 said:


> Well ladies went to the family dollar and got the FRER BFN!!!!! So discouraged, I was afraid of this not even a faint line....I didn't use my 1st urine of the day but, I was holding it for a good few hours..... :cry::nope: grrrr I'm sooo upset when I had everything going the right way or so I thought!!!!!:cry::cry:

sweety please don't worry sometimes it just takes a little longer show xx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## meggiemay93

Congrats to twinkletots, nicki, and mommynicki!!!!

Mtln The other ladies are right it is early yet and you're not out until AF gets you! I'll be praying you get a BFP soon!!!

Pray Yay for being in the TWW now!! I'm praying you get a BFP this month!

AFM I forgot to temp this morning and i'm still feeling O pains on my right side. Not sure what to think and I don't do OPK's. I guess I wait and see.


----------



## nicky160880

I totally agree with the other girls. This time my test got a line early but last time I didn't get anything until 2 days after my period was due. Try again on Monday maybe xx


----------



## IvyLane

Congrats twinkletots...how was your boozy lunch? Did u spill the beans?
Mtln..sorry for your bfn..but u'r still in the running. Don't give up just yet!
Pray..congrats for being in the tww! Hope u get some good strong implanting happening soon
Maggiemay..I think it was you that was around o time along with me and pray...any news? U may have said and I missed it
Gnomette..how's it going with you? Any more signs of O?
Afm...I was supposed to O by now but still haven't gotten a positive opk...feeling discouraged : ( ...I had some O symptoms but without the opk I really don't know what to think. I just wish I knew if I was in the 2ww or not. Been getting plenty of bding in but if there is no eggy then there's no bfp....ughhhhh

But congrats to all the ladies with the bfp and the ones to come...mtln...I think u will get yours soon (you had what looked like implantation bleeding right?)
Keep up the good work ladies! I've read some threads before where it was all disappointment but this thread has got it goin' on!!!!! 
BFP!BFP!BFP!


----------



## MommyNikki

She's right! This is the lucky thread!! There's a bfp coming your way!


----------



## IvyLane

Yeah..and we r about to reach 100 pages on this thread and soon after that we'll go over 1000 posts! Woooo hoooo! Go us! Lol


----------



## MommyNikki

Wow that's crazy!


----------



## gnomette

fingers crossed ivy you get your pos opk soon what opks are you using? if they are digital can you pull them apart an see if the lines getting darker?
i have had a few o symptoms dodgy belly but had major pulling on my left an aching on my right an a fair bit of ewcm last night an this morning but didn't bd last night as i decided that i wasn't tired enough after my night shift so started to get some house work an before i knew it it was 2 in the afternoon an was supposed to be going to see my dad so didn't sleep for 29hrs an just conked out at 9 on the sofa watching tv with my hubby lol but got a quicky in this morning before the kids got up lol but i am not doing my opks this month so not really sure an like i said i don't worry too much of i am ov-ing from my right xx 
hows everyone getting on today we have been baking all day cakes biscuits an puddings love it keeps my mind off it an my dd loves cooking xx :happydance:


----------



## mtln777

Thanks for all the positive feedback girlies!!! I'm going to keep my head high cuz, I did google some GOOD stuff...lol which wud make it a little longer to show...I just anxious with all these BFP I feel like mine is right around the corner, as seems to be the case on here....Really ladies eachweek we add someone new to the BFP club......I'll keep waiting not really even sure when AF is due because I had all that crazy bleeding 2weeks after I got AF....Every body is different... :)


----------



## mtln777

IvyLane said:


> Congrats twinkletots...how was your boozy lunch? Did u spill the beans?
> Mtln..sorry for your bfn..but u'r still in the running. Don't give up just yet!
> Pray..congrats for being in the tww! Hope u get some good strong implanting happening soon
> Maggiemay..I think it was you that was around o time along with me and pray...any news? U may have said and I missed it
> Gnomette..how's it going with you? Any more signs of O?
> Afm...I was supposed to O by now but still haven't gotten a positive opk...feeling discouraged : ( ...I had some O symptoms but without the opk I really don't know what to think. I just wish I knew if I was in the 2ww or not. Been getting plenty of bding in but if there is no eggy then there's no bfp....ughhhhh
> 
> But congrats to all the ladies with the bfp and the ones to come...mtln...I think u will get yours soon (you had what looked like implantation bleeding right?)
> Keep up the good work ladies! I've read some threads before where it was all disappointment but this thread has got it goin' on!!!!!
> BFP!BFP!BFP!


Ivy I woke up with just like 2 quarter size spots dried in my undies was more brownish.....Never another spot after that. So brown is ok as I googled that to, could be cuz, of M/C and I nevr had a D&C so maybe i still am in the running the HCG is just being slow to get to my blood stream, I am battling thyroid issues tooooo, praying my blooodwork for that comes back normal mon. Realized I had thyroid issues a month before my M/C which was 8/28. SO??????? THINK + :)


----------



## mackjess

I'm freaking out a bit today. Last time I miscarried, we were in Chicago sitting at a restaurant eating and I kept feeling these weird little pulls. Almost like a moment of dizziness and would feel like I got pulled down a bit. It wasn't enough to disturb me, and I figured it was because I'd been on the train for several hours earlier that day. My m/c started some time that night. This morning when I woke up I was having those exact same pulls, kinda dizzy feelings. I haven't been in a train, or even a car. No spotting, cramping or anything, and my bbs still hurt like crazy. I'm hoping it's just sinuses making me dizzy as I'm very congested today.

But something feels kind of off. My head has that same exact weird feeling that I haven't had since the m/c in Sept. I went to bed feeling so hopeful and reassured. One more day til I am in week 6, and I've made it days past my m/c. I was only 5+2. I thought I was home free and feeling positive for the first time since my BFP, so I don't think it's nervousness making me imagine things.


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Gnomette I wish I had some of those cakes and biscuits you talking about I'm such a hungry Horace today! Sounds like you're ovulating or just about to! Fingers crossed!
Mtln your brown spotting sounds positive! In excite for you getting your bfp- I'm sure it's just round the corner for you too, just have a good feeling!! Keep us updated with your testing!
Mackjess maybe it's your imagination..? I know (and you lot have probably guessed) that I have had every symptom of my past ectopic and the night before my scan became convinced it was ectopic again.. Was even having shoulder pain!! I now think maybe some of it was in my head.. I mean I was so so worried that my subconscious was breaking through and creating feelings... Maybe twisting my real symptoms to make them wrong?
Anyways what I mean is its hard for us ladies who have lost not to always imagine the worst.. It's natural. I'm sure yor little bean is doing just grand. It's strange cause even now I've had my scan I am still in a panic on occasion- totally over analyZing everything. Don't think I'm gonna relax till I'm past my first tri! When I had my ectopic I started to go to church- something I hadn't done before.. And I have to say its helped me a lot. I know it's not for everyone but I feel now that when I have my panics, saying a little prayer helps calm me a lot.. But it's different for everyone. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Oh just reread your message saying you didn't think you were imagining it.. But it's funny you know what the subconscious can do even when u think you're not thinking about something.. Sometimes just one little trigger can set it off xxx


----------



## mackjess

I did a little googling (trying to use the internet for good instead of evil) and what I'm feeling is common in early pregnancy. Twinges can be uterus and ligaments relaxing and expanding and the light headed can be more blood flow is going to the baby and less is getting to my head. SO, I'm gonna hope that is what it is. Still nervous of course, but it would explain why I hadn't had this exact same feeling since I was pregnant last.


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh that sounds about right  I have a good feeling mackjess, I think your little bean is gonna be fine xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Thanks for the congratulations ladies, you guys are the only people that know except hubby!
Ivylane, boozy lunch was good but minus the booze. Not ready to tell anyone yet. I have another Christmas night out on sat and it's so hard to keep it a secret cos the minute I am not drinking alcohol everyone knows. I am partial to a wine or two in my non pregnant state! :wine:

Hows testing going mtln? I had 2 days of imaginary lines before my BFP was properly visible so don't give up yet.

mackjess, I think it's totally normal to analyse every twinge. Think every lady on this thread that gets a BFP will be exactly the same. It's a total pain in the ass though, wish I was just blissfully ignorant to potential problems and could relax in to the pregnancy.

Hope this thread continues to be a lucky one :kiss:


----------



## IvyLane

Page 100! Woohoo!

Mackjess..sorry u'r getting worried but it does make perfect sense that the symptoms you felt before ur mc were pregnancy symptoms not mc symptoms. So that may very well be what you've been feeling again this time. I know it's scary and confusing but chin up : ) u'll be holding your little one in no time : )

Gnomette...I use a dip stick kind of opk. They've never failed me before...my body on the other hand...lol...I think I may be building up to a surge very slowly...it's just hard to wait. 

Hi to everyone...hope to reply more later. Time to put kiddies to bed after busy day out


----------



## mackjess

Congrats twinkle, if I haven't said so yet. My MIL said she knew I wasn't preggers on Thanksgiving because I had wine with dinner. What she doesn't know is I set it right next to my husband's glass and he drank it. :)

Thank you Ivy, I do feel a lot better realizing it's probably pregnancy symptoms and unfortunately they were symptoms I got before my m/c so it made me panic. It was all happening as I woke up, so being woken up by that pulling sensation (actually it was probably the dog that woke me but I noticed the pulling first) freaked me out because I wasn't even awake enough to imagine a problem. I've done plenty of that while awake, but getting a little better. Also, last time I felt this was at dinner, so the m/c started 8-10 hours later. I'm now over 12 hours since I noticed it, and not spotting or anything else. I also had intense morning sickness for the first half of the day. I didn't throw up because all I did was sip water. Gagged a few times, so I know if I'd had food or juice or even a full glass of water I would have been sick. That is a new symptom for me.

Don't sweat the slow surge, in Oct my surge was long too. I was all bummed thinking I'd missed the OPK+ because I forgot to look at it one morning. I ended up OV about 2 days late, after finally getting my positive on my cheapie strips, and I still caught the eggy. I love those things and I'm sure you will get your BFP with their help.


----------



## IvyLane

Thanks mackjess. I think the opk I did tonight was a bit darker even though I didn't "hold it" as long as I should have..so maybe due to O in a few days??? I really hope so. I keep worrying that we r going to get tired of this bding business and stop too soon lol. I really want to get preggers this month so I can stop the obsessing and get on with life..(in reality I know it will just become obsessing about staying pregnant but at least I won't need to keep going through this where am I in my cycle emotional rollercoaster stuff...it's so exhausting!)

Yay! morning sickness for you! I think that's a great sign! Your little bean is snuggy and making mommy sick just as he or she should lol. I can't wait! (Not sarcastically at all..It's tough when u r going through it but sooo worth it!...and I lost a bit of weight the pregnancies that got far enough for that so a nice little bonus )
Congrats again!


----------



## MommyNikki

Ivy when was your lmp? When do you think you will test? I'm praying you catch!


All you ladies going to places with alcohol, tell your waitress to bring you water and order a vodka drink..no one will know.. Just make a strong face every now N then lol


----------



## nicky160880

Mackjess I totally know what u mean. I totally keep over analysing my symptoms or lack of them. I'm worried that my boobs aren't sore!! Last time my nipples were very sensitive by now but this time they feel nothing yet? I do get a nuasea feeling quite regularly (although I though it was too early for morning sickness !) but I've got a stressful week at work this week so my I feel sick cause I'm so nervous! Aaghhh I just want to know everything is ok. I feel like I've know I'm pregnant for over 2 weeks now but it's only been 5 days!!!! Omg I still have to wait nearly 4 weeks until my scan. 
Oh well I guess I just need to be patient. But I am overanalysing all symptoms and one way of another everything is worrying. 
Ivy when's ur af due? Xx


----------



## Dollybird

Morning ladies!! Hope you're all well! Ivy I was in the same situation as you last cycle!! Kept thinking I'd missed my O though cause wondered how I couldn't have had a positive opk so late in cycle, but low and behold along came that smiley at cd19. It might just show up when you not expecting it so keep with the bd'ing!! :winkwink:
Twinkle I've got my work Christmas do coming up, plus a weekend away in Essex with some friends.. And I've agonised over how I'm gonna conceal the fact I'm not drinking!! Think I'm gonna go for the whole antibiotic excuse, it seems a goodie. Lol. 
Mackjess glad you feeling better :hugs: . I never meant to offend by suggesting anything was in your head just trying to help cause I know what a worrywart I am myself and I'm terrible for imagining things. Although I know that even the things that are real symptoms but normal can be scary too.. The cramps I get still creep my out even though I know they normal, but when they come on strong I can't help but panic!! And like nicky when symptoms vanish for a bit, or ease off, tht scares me Even more! My hubby laughs at my cause I spent about an hour yesterday prodding at my bbs cause yet didn't feel that sore! Yet today the back to throbbing like mad- strange how that makes me happy! 
Otherwise I'm still getting a lot of one sided pain which worries me a bit. They didn't give me a whole lot of explanation about if but from what ive read I'm presuming its the corpus luteum. Either that it cause that was ectopic side it's sore due to scare tissue and inflammation made worse by the pregnancy. Who knows. Just trying to ignore it. Xxx

Dust to those on the bd train at the mo :dust: can't wait for more bfps on our lovely thread!! Can't believe we're on page 100! Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Dolly and anyone else that is experiencing this.... I get a lot of one sided pain too, on my right (I know that's where I ovulated from)I get a type of pinching burning pain there... not super painful but I know it's there iyswim? I'm pretty sure it's just our CL cysts letting us know it's doing its job! I also get very painful pulling pain when I move quickly or cough or something that's just because of the amount of relaxin in our bodies making our muscles relaxed in order to make way for our rapidly growing beans :) :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks beautifuld thts exactly what it feels like.. Kinda like an annoying pain if u know what I mean?? And I know it's the side I o'd from cause they told me at my scan. Ad I get those sharp pains too if I turn to quickly in bed or cough. Thanks for letting me know u get it too its reassuring to know others in the same boat! Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Good Morning Ladies.......I have yet to test again as I am afraid........I just don't have a good feeling this month, I did until I tested and even after the test dried there still was NO LINE......I guess I am goin to wait it out until I get some symptoms or at least almost miss my AF.....Still hoping I am in the running my hcg levels are taking their sweet ole time to build up in my blood!!!! Still praying that there is a chance....Have a great day girlies, Off to work and take my 4yr old to preschool.....Lots of :hugs: xoxoxox


----------



## Dollybird

Aw don't let that bfn get your down still plenty of time for a bfp! When if your af due?? Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Keep your head up Mtln!!

BTW: Today was the day I was actually suppose to test (even though I have been testing for a week now lol) My BLP is now a BFP! 

[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/1126.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lili3bella

Heys guys! Benn fallowing this group sense the beginning found out im PREGNANT 5 weeks ! good luck!


----------



## meggiemay93

Lili3bella Congrats!!!!!

MommyNikki That looks great!!

Mtln Keep your hopes up! Since you had implantation bleeding I'd be hopeful. 

Mackjess and Dolly I'm praying your LO's stick nice and tight!

Ivylane I'm praying you get a postive OPK soon!

AFM Well I'm pretty sure I O'ed Saturday night. We Bd'ed that night, but I think I caught some kind of stomach bug and started getting sick a few hours later. I'm still not feeling 100% better. I'm hoping that didn't effect whether I get prego or not. The only reason I think I O'ed Saturday is cause I had a ton of ewcm and O pain, but i've had O pain since Wednesday and i'm still having it every once in a while. This is not normal for me. I'm hoping this doesn't mean somethings wrong.


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Aw don't let that bfn get your down still plenty of time for a bfp! When if your af due?? Xxx

Not quite sure here maybe you or someone else can make some sense of this........I had natural m/c 8/28/12 bled for about a week and half. Then 10/12 had full blown AF.....lasted 5-6days then for 4-5 days after the RED blood it was brown annoying d/c that just required a panty liner. Then 10/28 had a +OPK, bd'd that night, and woke up with AF again.....lasted a week on and off. So had the +OPK 11/13 & 11/14 bd'd thru al of that.......So I am not sure when AF is due hoping that it has just taking a while to get my sticky bean where it belongs......Guess I will wait it out. I keep running over so many scenario's in my head and thinking it's still early and my body is that rare one to build up the HCG????? I don't know what to think anymore......THIS IS MAKING ME CRAZY....I really just want a BFP!!!!! I have the "I think" I poked my boobs so much that's why there sore going on.....lol Jeepers, wish I coud get some symptoms!!!!:dohh:


----------



## mtln777

MommyNikki said:


> Keep your head up Mtln!!
> 
> BTW: Today was the day I was actually suppose to test (even though I have been testing for a week now lol) My BLP is now a BFP!
> 
> [IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/1126.jpg[/IMG]

AWESOME LINE!!!!!!! SO hapy for you.......:happydance: Did you call the dr? If not get on in there and have them check ur levels!!!!


----------



## IvyLane

Hello all
Congrats mommynikki on a nice dark line! 
Mtln..sorry you r still in limbo. 
Lili3bella congrats : )

For those who were asking about when AF is due for me and all that...I'm somewhere between cycle day 20 and 23 depending on if you count spotting (had 3 days before real flow started..pretty normal for me but my period tracker software doesn't count it as AF for some reason so my cycle days are always off a bit from what I figure)
My cycles can vary quite a bit from month to month so for the past 6 months or more I've been using opk's to figure 0 time then just add two weeks and usually it's spot on in predicting when af will start (pardon the pun lol.) 
The mc seems to have thrown things off for a second cycle though. Still no positive opk though they r getting ever so slightly darker each day....this build up is taking a looooong time to get to a surge.
I got all crazy this morning and thought maybe the slight darkening over such a long time was actually a sign of pregnancy ( earlier in the month I got a huge ewcm glob on like cycle day 10 and thought what if I Oed early?)
So did two tests along with my O test and had a serious case of line eyes (one ic and one frer since even if I Oed early I'd still be 4 days or so from AF time). This sucks! Lol. The ic has an indent that makes a shadow..and the frer had a weird line for a min or so (I think where the strip is) that went away. Why I would even think it was possible is beyond me but ttc messes with your head!
Well anyway...eventually I will O for real and eventually I'll either get af or a bfp..so I just need to calm down and focus on something else.
But I know u ladies understand all this and can laugh at the crazzzzzzy with me (hopefully not AT me haha)


----------



## IvyLane

IvyLane said:


> IvyLane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IvyLane said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't figure it out since not everyone updated or has a ticker. I know of at least 3 (mackjess,dolly,and now you mommy nikki) but I feel I am forgetting some... I thought there was someone early on who got theirs but I can't remember who and can't find the post??? Maybe who ever is still following this thread can re post if they got their BFP and we could get an accurate count? It would be cool to keep track like some of the other threads do : ) We will have several testers in a few weeks so the number may increase significantly.
> 
> Going back through the thread...I found nicki01 and beautifulD that got bfp...still looking for more : )
> So I think that's 5 so far????Click to expand...
> 
> Ok..replying to my own post to keep track of things..if u read this before I edit it I am looking for who to add. Be back soon lol...think there is twinkletots and nicky160880..and mdk? 8 total...am I missing anyone or wrong at all?Click to expand...

Just compiling BPFs on this thread so far and saying congrats again to these ladies. We have mackjess,Dollybird,Mommynikki,nicki01,BeautifulD,twinkletots,nicky160880, mdk, and adding lilli3bella 9 total? Correct me if I'm wrong : )


----------



## IvyLane

meggiemay93 said:


> Lili3bella Congrats!!!!!
> 
> MommyNikki That looks great!!
> 
> Mtln Keep your hopes up! Since you had implantation bleeding I'd be hopeful.
> 
> Mackjess and Dolly I'm praying your LO's stick nice and tight!
> 
> Ivylane I'm praying you get a postive OPK soon!
> 
> AFM Well I'm pretty sure I O'ed Saturday night. We Bd'ed that night, but I think I caught some kind of stomach bug and started getting sick a few hours later. I'm still not feeling 100% better. I'm hoping that didn't effect whether I get prego or not. The only reason I think I O'ed Saturday is cause I had a ton of ewcm and O pain, but i've had O pain since Wednesday and i'm still having it every once in a while. This is not normal for me. I'm hoping this doesn't mean somethings wrong.


Thanks! Sorry you are feeling under the weather. I hope you caught your eggy though! You and pray and I were due to O aprox the same time...I think I will be quite a bit behind you guys though : (...but looking forward to your bfps coming up!!!!


----------



## mackjess

MTLN, I think you just tested too early and are still in this! Ovulation is 24-48 hours after the OPK+, so if you are in the 48 hour range you could only be 10-11DPO, which is right at the beginning of where you could get a positive. So if you tested a few days ago it was possibly to early still. Fx for you and keep us posted!


----------



## MommyNikki

Meggie I wouldnt try to stress it so much...You may be stressing yourself into symptoms..As for being sick, I dont think that would make a difference, so dont worry, hoping you get your rainbow soon and can add ya to the list :)

Lili thats awesome!! I can't believe how many BFP we are getting on this thread!!!

Mtln, I did call the doctor today..I have an appt on Dec 6th..they are going to get my pregnancy info and probably do blood work at that appt. Im keeping positive that everything is okay and my levels are still rising by the increasing darkness of my lines. Lets hope!


----------



## bazzb

I heard this is the lucky thread! so here I am share some baby dust :)
Congrats to all the Mama's on the BFP :)


----------



## MommyNikki

lol thanks for coming over Bazz...you needed to get in on all of this baby magic! lol


----------



## bazzb

for sure!! :) thanks again Nikki


----------



## IvyLane

Welcome bazzb...where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## bazzb

I am on CD 13... my cycles before my MC were btween 35-45 days after stopping bCP in jan 2012... this is my first real cycle after my MC, which was Sept 17th 2012


----------



## meggiemay93

Bazzb Welcome and sorry for your loss! I'll be praying you get a BFP this month!

MommyNikki I'll try not to stress over it.


----------



## Dollybird

Mommy nikki you test looks fab!! Lovely dark line 
Mtln well by my calculation you may not be tmdue af till wed or thurs this week so plenty time!!! Sending lots of :dust: your way!!! 
Meggie I hope you feel better soon! Don't think you be ill would effet the eggy try not to worry. Often when people are ill that's the one time they do get preggers! 
Lillibella congrats!! Wonderful to hear of another :bfp: !!
Ivy I know exactly how u feel. I felt the same when my opk was late in becoming pos. I went from thinking I'd missed it, to wondering if I was preg. Ttc really does mess with the head. But you will defo get there I'm sure of it and it will be worth the wait. If your tests are starting to darken already I bet they positive by the weekend. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dollybird

And welcome to bazz!! :dust: xxx


----------



## twinkletots

BeautifulD said:


> Dolly and anyone else that is experiencing this.... I get a lot of one sided pain too, on my right (I know that's where I ovulated from)I get a type of pinching burning pain there... not super painful but I know it's there iyswim? I'm pretty sure it's just our CL cysts letting us know it's doing its job! I also get very painful pulling pain when I move quickly or cough or something that's just because of the amount of relaxin in our bodies making our muscles relaxed in order to make way for our rapidly growing beans :) :hugs:

Totally getting lots of twinges every so often and same as you other ladies , pain when I turn in bed or something not very strenuous! and yes over analysing every symptom then worried cos I don't have symptoms, it's exhausting!!

Went to high impact aerobics class tonight but only did low impact options which didn't hit the spot as barely broke sweat. Think am going to have to give up my high intensity exercise which am gutted about. If hadn't had any losses I would carry on but just don't want to take the risk


----------



## twinkletots

Just reading through some posts and it really is incredible anyone ever produces a baby with all this stress!! Stress of releasing an egg, stress of catching the egg and fitting in timely bd'ing, stress of waiting to see if egg has implanted then stress of hoping it will stick.

It doesn't get any easier after they are born either, who said having kids keeps you young?!!

hope you ladies have a stress free evening/ day depending on where you are in the world
:flower:


----------



## bazzb

stress free evening sounds good :)
enjoy ladies!!


----------



## IvyLane

So today may be O day for me after all. Won't know for sure for a bit but I'm marking it in my calendar and going with it until proven otherwise :wacko:
My opk's are lighter today than yesterday (yesterday just the very edge was as dark as the control line so I discounted it)...but today I had some ewcm and got crazzzy angry several times which after tracking symptoms for all of this time I've come to realize happens mostly on O day or right around it. I get super short tempered (like raging,seeing red,crazy hulk kind of mad :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:)and that's not me normally so it's a def hormonal thing. Thank goodness it only happens for one day! Also have had some lower backaching going on....so after putting it all together I'm going to count today as O day. I should keep up the bd and opks for a bit to be sure though. Usually the day or two after I get super yellow cm so if that happens it will be even more of an indication.....so here's to maybe possibly almost being in the tww :winkwink: 
Now ....for that stress free evening! Where's my *&%$#*# tea and chocolate!? :gun::gun::gun: Ehhemm. :happydance:


----------



## meggiemay93

Ivylane Yay for possibly O'ing! We aren't that far apart now just 2 days! I'm praying we both get our BFP's!!! I think Pray O'ed on Wednesday, do you remember? I'm praying she gets a BFP too!!

Twinkletots I will definitely take a stress free evening!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

meggiemay93 said:


> Ivylane Yay for possibly O'ing! We aren't that far apart now just 2 days! I'm praying we both get our BFP's!!! I think Pray O'ed on Wednesday, do you remember? I'm praying she gets a BFP too!!
> 
> Twinkletots I will definitely take a stress free evening!

Yep, I O'ed on Wednesday, so I'm 5dpo. I'm going to TRY not to test until at least sun or mon, which would be 11-12dpo. We'll see if I can hold out! :haha: I'm feeling a lot more relaxed this month. I'm not sure why, nothing has really changed...I can't believe I'm 5dpo and I haven't started "symptom" spotting! :flower: I haven't even really thought about it! But I'm still really praying for my Christmas miracle!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Bazz: I'm glad you joined us over here!


----------



## BeautifulD

Welcome Bazzb :hugs:


----------



## twinkletots

IvyLane said:


> So today may be O day for me after all. Won't know for sure for a bit but I'm marking it in my calendar and going with it until proven otherwise :wacko:
> My opk's are lighter today than yesterday (yesterday just the very edge was as dark as the control line so I discounted it)...but today I had some ewcm and got crazzzy angry several times which after tracking symptoms for all of this time I've come to realize happens mostly on O day or right around it. I get super short tempered (like raging,seeing red,crazy hulk kind of mad :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:)and that's not me normally so it's a def hormonal thing. Thank goodness it only happens for one day! Also have had some lower backaching going on....so after putting it all together I'm going to count today as O day. I should keep up the bd and opks for a bit to be sure though. Usually the day or two after I get super yellow cm so if that happens it will be even more of an indication.....so here's to maybe possibly almost being in the tww :winkwink:
> Now ....for that stress free evening! Where's my *&%$#*# tea and chocolate!? :gun::gun::gun: Ehhemm. :happydance:

:rofl: hope you got your tea and choc! I have been super hormonal too, its like a res mist has descended and I am going to explode with rage any second. Not good but choc is helping me too.
I did opks for two months and never got a positive but here I am with my bfp so maybe they don't work for everyone.

Get busy ladies and snag that egg


----------



## twinkletots

IvyLane said:


> So today may be O day for me after all. Won't know for sure for a bit but I'm marking it in my calendar and going with it until proven otherwise :wacko:
> My opk's are lighter today than yesterday (yesterday just the very edge was as dark as the control line so I discounted it)...but today I had some ewcm and got crazzzy angry several times which after tracking symptoms for all of this time I've come to realize happens mostly on O day or right around it. I get super short tempered (like raging,seeing red,crazy hulk kind of mad :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:)and that's not me normally so it's a def hormonal thing. Thank goodness it only happens for one day! Also have had some lower backaching going on....so after putting it all together I'm going to count today as O day. I should keep up the bd and opks for a bit to be sure though. Usually the day or two after I get super yellow cm so if that happens it will be even more of an indication.....so here's to maybe possibly almost being in the tww :winkwink:
> Now ....for that stress free evening! Where's my *&%$#*# tea and chocolate!? :gun::gun::gun: Ehhemm. :happydance:

:rofl: hope you got your tea and choc! I have been super hormonal too, its like a res mist has descended and I am going to explode with rage any second. Not good but choc is helping me too.
I did opks for two months and never got a positive but here I am with my bfp so maybe they don't work for everyone.

Get busy ladies and snag that egg


----------



## bazzb

Thanks ladies
Hope everyone had a nice evening 

Is it Friday yet? Lol


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol no, not yet...I wish it was tho.. I need my check so I can go shopping! :)


----------



## bazzb

hahah me too!


----------



## gnomette

twinkletots if your out you can always order a appletizer or have apple juice an lemonade it looks just like white wine well enough that no one will question you if your in a dimly lit room xx
welcome bazzb to our slightly crazy thread full of amazing ladies xx
ivy i hope no one stood between you an your tea an chocolate :rofl: i really hope that you did ov an that your in your tww :hugs:
mommynikki that is definitely a bFp yay :happydance: 
lilli3bella congrats hunny wishing you a happy healthy 9months xx :hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:
mtln have you tested again yet if not how you feeing xx
how you doing dolly xx 
pray yay for the crazy 2ww whop whop
afm i am going to work in a bit pissed off is not the word but thats over other stuff an i am not stressing even though i know i must be in the 2ww cause even if left side did pull eggy over we only dtd once in the last week (all part of the pissed off) my dd has decided she doesn't need to sleep at all!! i am exhausted so chances are if left did drag eggy it did not get caught!! lol 
hope you girls all enjoyed shopping


----------



## mtln777

No I haven't tested again......I actually just pulled out the frer I took the other day and tore it apart........There was NO CHANCE of another line......I am afraid to test cuz, I just can't set myself up for a neg.....I am trying to be patient but no matter what I think if I was pregnant it would almost have to show up on a test by now.....Just not feeling it at all though my right boob hurts only cuz I thinnk I have bruised it pushing on it!!!!!! I want to be pregnant so bad this cycle, and if it didn't work I think I am pulling the plug on OPK's and the whole 9 yardss....I can't do this disappointment game and waiting game.......It's not fair to me, the kids or my husband i feel like I have turned sex into a job esp, this month and I don't want things to be like that. I have to just relax and trust God will bless me with another baby!!!! Here's to still getting a BFP before xmas..... :)


----------



## MommyNikki

I think it would benefit you to relax anyways. All that stress can't be helping and sex isn't fun when it becomes a job, I'm still hoping you have your bfp now tho!


----------



## IvyLane

Mtln sorry you are feeling so down and frustrated about the whole ttc business. I can totally relate (as can many of the ladies on here I'm sure) I have been having the same thoughts about "pulling the plug" if this month doesn't work out. I agree that it becomes unfair to the kids you already have and your spouse when the obsession to get preggers takes over. 
Personally I try very hard to not let my husband deal with that side of it since I don't want to stress him but I think it's pretty obvious to him that I am not myself when I get to that level of disappointment. And kids really do suffer whenever they don't get their parent's full atention for ANY reason. 
It's easy to say that next month will be different but knowing myself I don't know how I am going to let a month slip by without trying...there is always that "what if" factor...what if I could have gotten pregnant but missed the opportunity. 
All of this really makes us into crazy woman doesn't it?
I hope that you have the strength and peace of mind to let it go if that is what you choose to do.
On the other hand..maybe this will be both of our months and this part will quickly become a distant memory.


----------



## gnomette

It's really difficult when you want itso badly not to let it affect your whole life I know last month I was unbearable at times an I was ok til hubby got home if I am gonna stress its at him poor thing Lucky for him every other month I am just chilled out (well as much as you can do) sometimes you find once you give up find the romance again that you find you fall is there any chance of going out on a date or having a romantic night in there are some candles you can get that burn into massage oil smell amazing an its good fun try some things like that spice things up an try an find the fun again tbh that's half the battle keeping things fun I think anyway x hope you manage to chill out a bit an that you get your bfp very soon x


----------



## meggiemay93

Pray Yay for being relaxed! That can be so hard to do when ttc.

Mtln hang in there. When is AF due? I'm sure you said before but I forget.

AFM Today i've been trying not to wonder whether I O'ed or not. It would just help to know when I should be expecting AF.


----------



## mtln777

IvyLane said:


> Mtln sorry you are feeling so down and frustrated about the whole ttc business. I can totally relate (as can many of the ladies on here I'm sure) I have been having the same thoughts about "pulling the plug" if this month doesn't work out. I agree that it becomes unfair to the kids you already have and your spouse when the obsession to get preggers takes over.
> Personally I try very hard to not let my husband deal with that side of it since I don't want to stress him but I think it's pretty obvious to him that I am not myself when I get to that level of disappointment. And kids really do suffer whenever they don't get their parent's full atention for ANY reason.
> It's easy to say that next month will be different but knowing myself I don't know how I am going to let a month slip by without trying...there is always that "what if" factor...what if I could have gotten pregnant but missed the opportunity.
> All of this really makes us into crazy woman doesn't it?
> I hope that you have the strength and peace of mind to let it go if that is what you choose to do.
> On the other hand..maybe this will be both of our months and this part will quickly become a distant memory.

Thank u for understanding....... ALthough I have been thinking about charting temps, starting 12/1 will c if I really go get it.....What does 1 more month goin to hurt???? I guess we are crazy woman.....lol :) That;s what makes us great friends..I really love this thread and would love to take this journey of pregnancy with all of u ladies....We still have time...Gotta think +!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mtln777

meggiemay93 said:


> Pray Yay for being relaxed! That can be so hard to do when ttc.
> 
> Mtln hang in there. When is AF due? I'm sure you said before but I forget.
> 
> AFM Today i've been trying not to wonder whether I O'ed or not. It would just help to know when I should be expecting AF.

meggie go back 1 or 2 pages and see the reply I said to dolly. About my AF....let me know what u think of that????????


----------



## meggiemay93

mtln777 said:


> meggiemay93 said:
> 
> 
> Pray Yay for being relaxed! That can be so hard to do when ttc.
> 
> Mtln hang in there. When is AF due? I'm sure you said before but I forget.
> 
> AFM Today i've been trying not to wonder whether I O'ed or not. It would just help to know when I should be expecting AF.
> 
> meggie go back 1 or 2 pages and see the reply I said to dolly. About my AF....let me know what u think of that????????Click to expand...

I'm thinking you should be expecting AF tomorrow or Thursday? I'll be praying you get a BFP though and I would wait to test til Friday.


----------



## MommyNikki

Mtln keep your head up girl! I'm rooting for ya!! :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz any ovulation news yet??


----------



## bazzb

Negative opk today 
If I had to guess I think I'll o in a week

Tmi but I've been attending to check my cervical position not sure why as I don't know what in doing lol
Anyways I did it in the shower last night and it hurt a little and this am there was a bit of brown when I checked again. You think I'm maybe irritating myself?? Maybe ill stop trying to check it lol


----------



## mtln777

bazzb said:


> Negative opk today
> If I had to guess I think I'll o in a week
> 
> Tmi but I've been attending to check my cervical position not sure why as I don't know what in doing lol
> Anyways I did it in the shower last night and it hurt a little and this am there was a bit of brown when I checked again. You think I'm maybe irritating myself?? Maybe ill stop trying to check it lol

No I do not think that you are hurting yourself, it might just be old blood.....No worries on that....Meant to say welcoe the other day but got sidetracked....You sure have joined a FUN LUCKY thread!!!!


----------



## mtln777

So I am going to test friday am as soon as I wake up........I kinda have a + feeling cuz, maybe my boobs rreally do hurt????? No signs of AF....? for all you preggers already...What has your discharge been like???? I know it's TMI but I feel like when your prego you ALWAYS have d/c which I have been having alot of......Let mee know preggo mommies!!!!!! Thanks in advance......:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

mtln777 said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> Negative opk today
> If I had to guess I think I'll o in a week
> 
> Tmi but I've been attending to check my cervical position not sure why as I don't know what in doing lol
> Anyways I did it in the shower last night and it hurt a little and this am there was a bit of brown when I checked again. You think I'm maybe irritating myself?? Maybe ill stop trying to check it lol
> 
> No I do not think that you are hurting yourself, it might just be old blood.....No worries on that....Meant to say welcoe the other day but got sidetracked....You sure have joined a FUN LUCKY thread!!!!Click to expand...

ok thanks.. I am stressing big time.. this is my first real cycle since my MC... I have never had brown spotting/discharge after a period before... I was thinking I should call the doctor.. but maybe ill hold off and see if it happends next cycle.. thanks for the reply :flower:


----------



## bazzb

mtln777 said:


> So I am going to test friday am as soon as I wake up........I kinda have a + feeling cuz, maybe my boobs rreally do hurt????? No signs of AF....? for all you preggers already...What has your discharge been like???? I know it's TMI but I feel like when your prego you ALWAYS have d/c which I have been having alot of......Let mee know preggo mommies!!!!!! Thanks in advance......:hugs:

whoo hoo come on friday BFP :):happydance: Good luck


----------



## meggiemay93

Mtln No signs of AF is a good thing! I'll be praying you get a BFP on friday!


----------



## Dollybird

Mtln - lots of discharge! I'm having to wear a panty liner. Lol. Although I must say it comes and goes.. Some day there's loads and some days dry.. And.. Here's for the tmi bit, it's thick white/beige. Oooh I'm excited you feel positive!!! Can't wait for you testing! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

MTLN, I second Dolly. Loads of discharge. Right after I had IB, I had a few days of it where it was so thick that I was going to mention it at my OB appt a few days later to make sure I wasn't getting an infection or something, but it had disappeared by then. Still have it often since then, but not every day. And some days it's white and thick, some days it's watery and clear. Or none at all.

Bazz-Mine did that one time when I was checking my cervix, and I think it must have been because it was a day or so after AF ended and had BD'd the night before so it had just had enough! It went away fast, like was fine the next day and I kept checking once a day and it didn't bother me after that.


----------



## bazzb

thanks Macjess! my af stopped tuesday and we BD Wed and i started checking my cervix wed... then friday came the spotting.. very light and it continued til Monday.. then again this AM.. This whole TTC thing is stressful lol


----------



## IvyLane

G'day ladies
This may turn into a rant so sorry in advance.
The angry B is back today and the opk is darker again (although NOT positive) so it seems that I have not actually Oed yet. Also haven't gotten the other post O symptoms I usually get. I'm so frustrated and angry I just want to ...I don't even know. This is so unfair...if it was just that I was Oing late I could deal with that but these crazy hormones make life miserable...and to KNOW it's hormones and there is nothing I can do about it makes me feel like my body is betraying me which brings on the anger even stronger. AAAAAAAAAAA! 
Sorry again. Just need to get it out there some place safe. 
Oh..and to top it all off our old crazy dog is back to peeing on everything after 6 weeks of antibiotics and all I can think is I just want to go have him put down which is sooooo mean!
So there it is...I am officially in looney land at the moment. If I weren't trying to get pregnant again I'd go get on something to deal with this hormone issue that comes up every month...when I am pregnant or BF before af comes back I am totally normal and happy and as soon as AF starts up again the crazy comes back. At least I know that's what the problem is....it's just waiting it out that is so hard. 
Well thanks ladies....sorry if I scared you lol. I know things are never really as bad as they seem and all of this will pass but it helps to vent every so often.


----------



## bazzb

its ok hun... what you are describing sounds like me today as well.. everything at work is bothering me and I have even cried (wth).. I just want to O soon as well... seems like I never will... although I know im just ranting also..

Big hugs hun hope our hormones calm down soon:hugs:


----------



## IvyLane

Thanks bazzb
It's nice to hear from someone at around the same point in their cycle. I know everyone here is facing different issues depending on where they are (AF,waiting to O, tww, early pregnancy) Each part has it's own worries and frustrations esp when you've had a loss. Nothing seems certain anymore and it's hard when your body doesn't do what it seems everyone elses does with ease. But obviously it isn't really everyone else or there would be no ttc after a loss thread. So it's nice to have you ladies to share this voyage with.


----------



## bazzb

I know it is soo hard... we will get through it and have our rainbow babies soon Xx

P.S Im trying to stay positive... maybe that will help


----------



## IvyLane

I totally agree with staying positive. Which is why the hormone thing is so irritating. It makes me not me ... Talking about it though helps for sure and I've done some reading about positive and unrelated things today instead of TTC and MC stuff. It's so easy to get lost in what's happened and TTCing again and you can forget there is a whole world out there going on. I believe that it's possible to overcome even hormones...it just takes more effort.
Again, thanks ladies for listening. :wave:


----------



## meggiemay93

Bazzb and Ivy It's perfectly ok to rant ladies. I'll be praying you both O soon and that when you do you catch the eggies!


----------



## bazzb

thanks!! im sure we will soon! I may stop temping next cycle.. i think even that is stressing me out lol


----------



## mackjess

Bazz- when I asked my OB about temping after my loss, she really wanted me to not do it so I didn't. She said I'd gotten prego without really trying/tracking anything so fertility wasn't the issue. She said temping is confusing and can cause extra stress. She was OK with the OPKs, but didn't really want me to temp unless I had been trying for 6+ months with no luck. She really was not a fan of it AT ALL and really stressed that it causes stress. Of course it's up to each person what they do, but I felt reassured that she was so against temping.

Ivy - Girl I'm thinking of you and praying you get a turn soon. I tracked everything, but I didn't want to TTC yet the month after my m/c. My ovulation and AF were on the dot on time and the OPKs worked perfect, 2 days of increase than bam positive just like the instructions said it'd happen. Then the week after my first AF I had such bad cramps that I was on pain meds and missed 2 days of work, my OPKs got darker for several days, then I thought I missed it, but I just kept using the OPKs because I had a POAS addiction and got my positive after another increase days later after I expected it. I was beating myself up so much for skipping ttc my 'perfect' month and thought for sure I was so out for November. Pretty sure it was the most roller coaster emotional month of my life. You never know how things will turn out. I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## mtln777

Ok Ladies, So I was at Walmart today and they have and 88cent test rack. and I couldn't help but buy it, NOw I have been holding my urine for 4hours and peed on the stick..............AND............A very lite BLP?????I will be using the FRER in the am instead.....HAd to share the good news or what i hope to be good news with u girls 1st...........xoxoxoxoxo Thanks for all your + thoughts LOVE U GIRLS!!!!!


----------



## mackjess

Mtln!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

Yay MTLN:)


----------



## bazzb

mackjess said:


> Bazz- when I asked my OB about temping after my loss, she really wanted me to not do it so I didn't. She said I'd gotten prego without really trying/tracking anything so fertility wasn't the issue. She said temping is confusing and can cause extra stress. She was OK with the OPKs, but didn't really want me to temp unless I had been trying for 6+ months with no luck. She really was not a fan of it AT ALL and really stressed that it causes stress. Of course it's up to each person what they do, but I felt reassured that she was so against temping.
> 
> Ivy - Girl I'm thinking of you and praying you get a turn soon. I tracked everything, but I didn't want to TTC yet the month after my m/c. My ovulation and AF were on the dot on time and the OPKs worked perfect, 2 days of increase than bam positive just like the instructions said it'd happen. Then the week after my first AF I had such bad cramps that I was on pain meds and missed 2 days of work, my OPKs got darker for several days, then I thought I missed it, but I just kept using the OPKs because I had a POAS addiction and got my positive after another increase days later after I expected it. I was beating myself up so much for skipping ttc my 'perfect' month and thought for sure I was so out for November. Pretty sure it was the most roller coaster emotional month of my life. You never know how things will turn out. I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:

thanks MackJess I think I may give up temping starting now cold turkey lol


----------



## IvyLane

Thanks everyone for your kind words!

Mtln...do u have pics????? So excited for you!

Btw...is it weird to get a kick out of looking at something someone else pee'd on? Lol


----------



## bazzb

LOL it is very funny.. but eh we are all in this togeter


----------



## Dollybird

Mtln I'm so exited!!!!! I wanna see it!  xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Bazzb an ivy - rant as much as your like ladies that's wat b&b is here for.. What would we do if we never had eachother to vent to.. Our nearest and dearest would think we were bonkers! Hope you both O soon I know how frustrating it can be not knowing what's going on with your body. As for the temping I did it or a couple of months last time round but you're right it is stressful.. And I found I was constantly over analysing every temp! So I stopped. Mackjess is right you are best to stop. I found this saying when I was waiting to try again - " god opens millions of flowers without forcing the buds, reminding us not to force anything, for things happen perfectly in time." I actually have it as my pic on my profile. It's really reassured me an helped keep me sane! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

thats a beautiful quote! thanks for sharing


----------



## mtln777

Not sure how to post pix, as I do not have a updated technology phone........but, I thought my eyes were playing tricks and showed mysister and she agreed there was a BLP.........Will know more in the am!!!!! According to calculations I would be like 3 weeks prego......Lets hope this is right cuz, my hopes are thru the ceiling!!!!!! So excited can't contain myself and I don't want to tell my hubby till I know it's def +.......Why a BLP isn't believable but u girls knows whats it's like!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## nicky160880

Hi girls. Sorry I've not been in touch for a few days. Crazy busy with work. 
Mtln!!!! So so excited for u. Wow! Please post photos. And let us know about tomorrow. 

To reply about the cm.... Like dolly said, lots! I had a lot since implantation mostly milky and wet. Almost at the stage of wearing a panty liner. But also this does come and go a little. But defo much more than normal. I don't remember this on my last (failed) pregnancy though?
Also want to say hiya to bbaz (sorry if u got ur name wrong)

Girls I have a question for you. I know it might sound a little paranoid but ur experiences will help me. So I think I should be 4w4d preg now and since implantation have had cm and tummy flutters/cramps pretty much everyday. They're not bad but when I think about it I can feel them. But that's it no other symptoms? Last time my boobs/nipple were very sensitive before 4w but this time I feel nothing. Do u know why this might be? Are ur symptoms more or less the same as last time ?

Sorry for the big post but am just a bit worried. I feel like I've known I'm preg for ages now but it's only been 1 week today!!! I can't believe I've got to wait another 3.5 weeks until my scan! 
Anyway it's nice to be back :)
Xx


----------



## nicky160880

Mtln I totally know what u mean I am still doing a test every day! Seeing it a little darker everyday is the only thing that gives me confidence in this pregnancy.


----------



## nicky160880

Mtln Just wanted to make one more point

blp =BFP

;) Xx


----------



## IvyLane

Congrats mtln! Can't wait to hear how ur test tom goes!

Afm...I found another reason to cry today...:brat::brat::brat: why oh why did I have to get on the scale today???? I just figured out that I've gained 12lb in the last 4 1/2 months or so. That's the last time I recorded my weight and had just finished bf the twins. I guess I forgot to wean myself from all the extra eating I was doing to keep up with them...that along with the emotional eating from the mc I've really packed it on! Ugggghhhhh....well time to get out that excersize bike! I'm not preggers...I shouldn't be gaining weight this fast!
Ok...there was my second..(or third?) rant for the day.


----------



## IvyLane

nicky. Sorry you r worrying. Wish I had some recent insite to offer. I can't remember back to what early preg felt like except it feeling like af was coming...I'm sure some of the other ladies will be along to tell you it's all normal though lol...I know some get very strong symptoms and others none and that every time can be completely different. Your symptoms seem totally withing the range of normal to me : )


----------



## mackjess

Dolly - Didn't you have lower back pain as an early symptom? I did too, almost immediately after implantation I think. I haven't really felt symptomatic today (usually have food cravings, queasiness, sore bbs, sore back, extreme tired) and it's scaring me. Did your back pain ease up? That was my most constant symptom so it's the one that really worried me, but I guess it'd make sense it could quit after a few weeks, surely your ligaments get relaxed enough at some point. It really quit Saturday or Sunday, but I still had sore bbs, nausea and cravings after that. Really scared today.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yeah! Congrats mtln! I'm getting excited to test myself!


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh I had back pain- still do but it comes and goes like all my other symptoms. My biggest symptom is prob the sore bbs they always sore pretty much- was only one day recently that they weren't an I totally panicked but a couple of days later they where back with avengence. Just started getting morning sickness.. Rough! But also reassuring. It's scary when I feel symptomless xxx


----------



## Dollybird

The cramps stopped for a few days too and bizarrely that worried me despite the fact that they worry me wen I have them. But I've had a quite crampy day today. Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Yep loads here too! :thumbup:


----------



## mtln777

IvyLane said:


> Congrats mtln! Can't wait to hear how ur test tom goes!
> 
> Afm...I found another reason to cry today...:brat::brat::brat: why oh why did I have to get on the scale today???? I just figured out that I've gained 12lb in the last 4 1/2 months or so. That's the last time I recorded my weight and had just finished bf the twins. I guess I forgot to wean myself from all the extra eating I was doing to keep up with them...that along with the emotional eating from the mc I've really packed it on! Ugggghhhhh....well time to get out that excersize bike! I'm not preggers...I shouldn't be gaining weight this fast!
> Ok...there was my second..(or third?) rant for the day.

Have you had your thyroid levels checked???? I gained almost 15lbs in 3 months and realized i had a thryoid problem......I CANT WAIT TIL 2morrow!!!!! I will be on here 1st thing in the am so right now at my house it is 4:50pm........So all u overseas girls not sure what time difference is!!!!!!!! AHHHHHH could this really be happening????????


----------



## mtln777

nicky160880 said:


> Mtln I totally know what u mean I am still doing a test every day! Seeing it a little darker everyday is the only thing that gives me confidence in this pregnancy.

After my m/c my OB said call him asap when I found out I had a + and he would start bloods on me right away......So praying tonight I get the same result wth the expensive frer!!!!!!!!!!! I better howcould a cheapie give me a BLP and frer nothing.....Ah thinking to much....Going to have dinner and try to get everyone in bed early so I can get to bed!!!!! Thanks for all the + thoughts, and slowly but surely my boobs are hurting. Not unbearable to where u don't want them touched but i'm still early......THINK +:thumbup:


----------



## gnomette

nicky160880 said:


> Hi girls. Sorry I've not been in touch for a few days. Crazy busy with work.
> Mtln!!!! So so excited for u. Wow! Please post photos. And let us know about tomorrow.
> 
> To reply about the cm.... Like dolly said, lots! I had a lot since implantation mostly milky and wet. Almost at the stage of wearing a panty liner. But also this does come and go a little. But defo much more than normal. I don't remember this on my last (failed) pregnancy though?
> Also want to say hiya to bbaz (sorry if u got ur name wrong)
> 
> Girls I have a question for you. I know it might sound a little paranoid but ur experiences will help me. So I think I should be 4w4d preg now and since implantation have had cm and tummy flutters/cramps pretty much everyday. They're not bad but when I think about it I can feel them. But that's it no other symptoms? Last time my boobs/nipple were very sensitive before 4w but this time I feel nothing. Do u know why this might be? Are ur symptoms more or less the same as last time ?
> 
> Sorry for the big post but am just a bit worried. I feel like I've known I'm preg for ages now but it's only been 1 week today!!! I can't believe I've got to wait another 3.5 weeks until my scan!
> Anyway it's nice to be back :)
> Xx

each pregnancy is different with both my boys bbs were a proper no go zone so much as look at them the wrong way they would ache but with the girls (this is how i know lilly was a girl) a me an my toilet were best of friends an every night (tmi) i would get my husband to literally cuddle my bbs cause his hands were warm an he hugs me so tight it actually felt nice an they felt supported :dohh: but anything to be comfortable lol
ivy i hope you manage to chill out a bit the whole ttc is stressful i am amazed anyone manages to fall at all i have had enough all ready its only been 3months this time lol :hugs:
yay mtln xx :happydance::happydance: so happy for you xx


----------



## IvyLane

Mtln. Looking forward to tomorrow!
Haven't had thyroid checked yet. This is the first I noticed such a dramatic weight gain. If I can't drop some weight I guess I'll need to get checked. I think I've just been pigging out (got used to eating whatever I wanted and was actually 5lb less than my pre preg weight all due to bf some verrrry hungry twins) I knew it was going to come back and bite me u know where lol.
Sorry every one for my insane posts today..I'm not really this crazy haha.
Hope all the preg ladies find some peace as well. I know everything will work out for u guys...this thread has been having some crazy success!


----------



## MommyNikki

Mtln I must have missed your post....I'm assuming you got some good news, congrats!!!! I'm in PA so ill be the same time zone as you, can't wait to see your post!! 


AFM..I have my physical and history appt on the 6th... No preg symptoms. Ill worry If I don't get any by 6 weeks, that's when I tend to get morning sickness and tender Ta Ta's.


----------



## bazzb

Hi Nikki
I've read most symptoms don't start til 5-6 weeks anyways
I'm sure all is well Xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks Bazz..thats when they always started before but I guess I just feel like I should be tired more or something...that was always my first indication...i would be sooo exhausted for no reason...I actually have some energy right now (not complaining as long as everything is okay lol)


----------



## bazzb

I'm sure it is. Be sure to keep us posted ok xx


----------



## MommyNikki

will do thanks :)


----------



## bazzb

Nikki I've taken ur advice
I'm going to stop temping and try and relax 
I am starting to obsess over it which isn't good


----------



## nicky160880

MommyNikki said:


> Thanks Bazz..thats when they always started before but I guess I just feel like I should be tired more or something...that was always my first indication...i would be sooo exhausted for no reason...I actually have some energy right now (not complaining as long as everything is okay lol)

Mommynikki. So u feel like u have not many symptoms either......? The thing we both have in common is getting pregnant straight after d&c (with no period in between) is there anyway this might have an impact on our very early symptoms? Just hoping maybe......
X


----------



## meggiemay93

Congrats Mtln!

Hi everyone else.

All you prego ladies I'm praying your beans stay good and stuck and that you'll have peace for the rest of the week!

All you ttc ladies I'm praying you have a calm stress less wait for O or tww depending on where you are in your cycles. Keep your hopes up!


----------



## MommyNikki

Nicky, I got preg after AF. We bd'd after D&c but my hcg was still too high til I got AF then I fell preg 2 weeks later


----------



## mackjess

to the nikki's - I'm just throwing this out there so who knows if I'm right. I waited one cycle after mc to try again even though I felt fine physically, and it was after my first af that I felt all my hormones come crashing down and felt worse emotionally and just was a random crying mad crazy person when all the hormones were coming down. what if all your progesterone and estrogen just hadn't settled all the way back down is making the symptoms not as noticeable or early? I don't know, just a thought. And that would be a good thing since they are hormones needed to support your pregnancy. I know it took the two cycles for mine to come back down.


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz, I think that's a good idea... That's adding too much stress to what your trying to do right now. Plus if you can be every couple days I think you'll be fine.. I've heard swimmers can stay in there a Lil while, so u don't have to worry about missing your window


----------



## nicky160880

mackjess said:


> to the nikki's - I'm just throwing this out there so who knows if I'm right. I waited one cycle after mc to try again even though I felt fine physically, and it was after my first af that I felt all my hormones come crashing down and felt worse emotionally and just was a random crying mad crazy person when all the hormones were coming down. what if all your progesterone and estrogen just hadn't settled all the way back down is making the symptoms not as noticeable or early? I don't know, just a thought. And that would be a good thing since they are hormones needed to support your pregnancy. I know it took the two cycles for mine to come back down.

Hi mackjess. Thanks for telling me that. Maybe that is what is happening. U suddenly feel a little big better. Thank you &#128512; x


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey lovelies.... just to throw this in the mix... My symptoms are only just starting to kick in now and I'm 8 weeks today, try not to over think symptoms because the long and short of it is they really mean nothing :hugs: also... you can think your symptoms away un knowingly... I know of quite a few pal ladies that this has happened to.... Sending lots of :hugs: and a tonne of PMA :dust:


----------



## mackjess

I have sore boobs and nausea today.:happydance::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## bazzb

MommyNikki said:


> Bazz, I think that's a good idea... That's adding too much stress to what your trying to do right now. Plus if you can be every couple days I think you'll be fine.. I've heard swimmers can stay in there a Lil while, so u don't have to worry about missing your window

That's what we have been doing so far ;) ill try and keep up l
I'm still using the opk but no more temping.

Good morning ladies hope all is well! :)


----------



## bazzb

mackjess said:


> I have sore boobs and nausea today.:happydance::wohoo::yipee:

Yay!! This is the only time I will ever cheer a Ladie for feeling blah :)


----------



## mtln777

Good Morning Ladies.........Well the results are in.................BLP :happydance: Weird the 88cent test showed better than the frer???????I had to squint at the frer not the cheapie.....What is that alll about????? Now I am scared!!!!!!!! I really caught the last day of the sperm.........Wooohoooo, I have not told anyone besides my sister and u girls.......I am soooooooo nervous!!!!! I don't eveen want anyone to know this time around.....Lesson learned easier to tell people then untell people!!!!


----------



## bazzb

Congrats!!!! ;):)


----------



## bazzb

I got my positive opk today;) cd 16 earliest ever :) I am beyond excited!


----------



## Dollybird

Congrats mtln I knew it was your month!!! So excited for you! Sticky thoughts!! :hugs:
Bazzb congrats on the pos opk!!! Get bd'ing! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks! 
We bd last night so if I do tonight and tomorrow that should cover my bases I think


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Congrats mtln I knew it was your month!!! So excited for you! Sticky thoughts!! :hugs:
> Bazzb congrats on the pos opk!!! Get bd'ing! Xxx

I'm soooooo nervous and yes that would make me like 3 olmost 4weeks I THINK....Iam going to phone my OB this am when I get the kiddies off to school aand see when he wants to start doing bloods.....Hopefully today......I am so nervous I know it's early but.......Nevermind NO BUTS....I'm goin to have a baby!!!! :happydance: Dolly we are going team YELLOW 2gether!!!! just an FYI...lol I will let all know what dr says.......:)


----------



## mtln777

bazzb said:


> Thanks!
> We bd last night so if I do tonight and tomorrow that should cover my bases I think[/QUOT
> 
> I had a + OPK on 11/13 & 11/14 we bd'd the 11th,13th,14th and 15th!!!!! Here is to it working for u Bazzb.................Look at this thread????? I cannot believe how lucky it is!!!! +++++++++++:happydance: :)


----------



## Dollybird

Woo I'm excited for u! Don't worry I'm completely converted to team yellow!.. And have convinced DH too!!! Yes you will have a baby- no negative thoughts! I have a really good feeling about things for you!  let us know how u get on! Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Congrats on all the great news this morning!! If your friends with others on this site and they are TTC and not on this thread, I suggest you tell them to get on board!!!! This thread seems extra successful...bazz gets + opk, mtln gets a neg on a first response test then gets a line on a $ stick,....some good stuff going on :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mtln777 said:


> Good Morning Ladies.........Well the results are in.................BLP :happydance: Weird the 88cent test showed better than the frer???????I had to squint at the frer not the cheapie.....What is that alll about????? Now I am scared!!!!!!!! I really caught the last day of the sperm.........Wooohoooo, I have not told anyone besides my sister and u girls.......I am soooooooo nervous!!!!! I don't eveen want anyone to know this time around.....Lesson learned easier to tell people then untell people!!!!

Yeah! Congrats! :happydance: Just curious, what DPO are you? I'm 8DPO, and struggling not to test! I tested this early the last couple of months, and decided to try to wait...I'm going to try until at least Sat, but would like to wait till Sun or Mon. Waiting sucks! :wacko:


----------



## bazzb

MommyNikki said:


> Congrats on all the great news this morning!! If your friends with others on this site and they are TTC and not on this thread, I suggest you tell them to get on board!!!! This thread seems extra successful...bazz gets + opk, mtln gets a neg on a first response test then gets a line on a $ stick,....some good stuff going on :)

totally a lucky thread!! :).. I join and in two days I get a postive OPK on CD 16 :) the month i concieved i didnt get my positive OPK until CD 23
heres to more luck and more BFP's

:dust:


----------



## nicky160880

woo hoo such great news mtln :)
and bazzb also great news on the O.

so i just arranged my scan with the EPU but they insist they have to wait to I am at least 8.5 weeks so won't do it before xmas :( I'm booked in for 27th Dec. That seems like a lifeline away......might have to go private also.....

Is anyone else thinking about getting an earlier scan?


----------



## mtln777

well Ladies, called the dr, they asked me to come over right away for a pego test....Guess what it was neg, I told them I had 2 +...They ordered HCG levels right away, got the blood work done and the office lady told me to call her tomorrow.......However I peed right before I went to the dr, my urine was so diluted and I am sooooooo early.....So now it'ss thee waiting game to get the results tomorrow....I haven't told my hubby anything yet I think I might wait til tomorrow when I get the blood work back......AHHHHHHHHHHH Please make this true I can't stand it.........The nurse was kinda bitchy toooo she was like,"uh the results were neg on r test". I said well I have had 2 +......so the blood work will tell all!!!!! Pray ladies my little bean is sticking....I don't want to go thru any of this terribleness again!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bazzb

i think it was negative because you are sooooo early! and doctores test are not as sensitive!! the blood work will tell all :)

do you have any pics of your test?


----------



## mtln777

Pray2bBlessed said:


> mtln777 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies.........Well the results are in.................BLP :happydance: Weird the 88cent test showed better than the frer???????I had to squint at the frer not the cheapie.....What is that alll about????? Now I am scared!!!!!!!! I really caught the last day of the sperm.........Wooohoooo, I have not told anyone besides my sister and u girls.......I am soooooooo nervous!!!!! I don't eveen want anyone to know this time around.....Lesson learned easier to tell people then untell people!!!!
> 
> Yeah! Congrats! :happydance: Just curious, what DPO are you? I'm 8DPO, and struggling not to test! I tested this early the last couple of months, and decided to try to wait...I'm going to try until at least Sat, but would like to wait till Sun or Mon. Waiting sucks! :wacko:Click to expand...

16dpo I was neg on mon and 88cent tst was + yest.......FAINT FAINT FRER this am ith 1st urine!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

nicky160880 said:


> woo hoo such great news mtln :)
> and bazzb also great news on the O.
> 
> so i just arranged my scan with the EPU but they insist they have to wait to I am at least 8.5 weeks so won't do it before xmas :( I'm booked in for 27th Dec. That seems like a lifeline away......might have to go private also.....
> 
> Is anyone else thinking about getting an earlier scan?

I had my scan last time at 6 week 3 days and all seemed okay and then I MC so I guess maybe waiting til almost 9 weeks is better.. although EXTREMLY hard to wait that long:hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Doctors office urine dips are notorious for being not very strong so don't worry about the neg test- I hear of it happening to a lot of women. Xxx


----------



## mtln777

bazzb said:


> i think it was negative because you are sooooo early! and doctores test are not as sensitive!! the blood work will tell all :)
> 
> do you have any pics of your test?

No i don't knwo how to do that stuff, plus I don't have a phone that takes pix....I use my laptop to talkk with u girls......I can hold off 1 more day what the hell I KNOW my urine was not concentrated u cuc see right thru it......So the bloods will give me the answer I want!!!!!


----------



## nicky160880

yeah i agree with you mtln. try not to worry the blood will give the answer tomorrow and you will feel better :)


----------



## nicky160880

Dolly how are you feeling? its been almost a week since your scan...


----------



## Dollybird

I'm ok. Trying to stay calm. Counting the days till my 12 weeks scan- it's in 6 weeks today. Very crampy past couple of days and my hips hurt. Plus the nausea is hard going- but I'm glad of it cause it makes me feel reassured! It's mad to think my scan was only a week ago.. Feels like it was years ago! How many weeks are you now nicky? I agree with the others, although its hard to wait so long for a scan sometimes having one any sooner just causes unessesscary worry xxx


----------



## mackjess

MTLN, my office didn't even mess with a urine test since I told them I was still about 3-4 days before AF. They just did a blood draw and my first HCG was only 9, so when I went back in 2 days it was 30 so they counted that as positive. I'm SO glad they didn't do a urine test. They are usually sensitive to 25 or 50, so there is no way I would have gotten a positive with my beta HCG at 9. I really think its going to work out beautifully for you! FX


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> MTLN, my office didn't even mess with a urine test since I told them I was still about 3-4 days before AF. They just did a blood draw and my first HCG was only 9, so when I went back in 2 days it was 30 so they counted that as positive. I'm SO glad they didn't do a urine test. They are usually sensitive to 25 or 50, so there is no way I would have gotten a positive with my beta HCG at 9. I really think its going to work out beautifully for you! FX

They did do a urine test and it was neg, thats when they ordered my hcg levels....2morrow is the day I will know everything!!!!!!!! Oh another day of waiting....I told my hubby as he woke up when I walked in the door and asked where i was???? I sadi,"do u want to know?" I said the dr. I think we are having a baby and they wanted to do my blood levels.........No comment REALLY we've only been trying since the m/c!!!! Men are sooooooo crude, they just dont understand how important this is to us girls.....tomorow is going to seem a lifetime away....I;m thinking as + as possible!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> MTLN, my office didn't even mess with a urine test since I told them I was still about 3-4 days before AF. They just did a blood draw and my first HCG was only 9, so when I went back in 2 days it was 30 so they counted that as positive. I'm SO glad they didn't do a urine test. They are usually sensitive to 25 or 50, so there is no way I would have gotten a positive with my beta HCG at 9. I really think its going to work out beautifully for you! FX

Mackjess how far along were u when ur bloods were taken???? If my calculations are right I am 3weeks and 6days? Who knows when those little frinds met up in utero....However, I know that my body started producing HCG when it implanted or was supposed to......Please bring on tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## mackjess

mtln777 said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> MTLN, my office didn't even mess with a urine test since I told them I was still about 3-4 days before AF. They just did a blood draw and my first HCG was only 9, so when I went back in 2 days it was 30 so they counted that as positive. I'm SO glad they didn't do a urine test. They are usually sensitive to 25 or 50, so there is no way I would have gotten a positive with my beta HCG at 9. I really think its going to work out beautifully for you! FX
> 
> Mackjess how far along were u when ur bloods were taken???? If my calculations are right I am 3weeks and 6days? Who knows when those little frinds met up in utero....However, I know that my body started producing HCG when it implanted or was supposed to......Please bring on tomorrow!!!!!!!Click to expand...

My last period was 10/15 and I got the beta HCG of 9 on 11/09, so is that in the 3 week range? It went up to 232 by the 14th and I got it checked one time after that but didn't ask what the number was since she said it was doubling beautifully.


----------



## mtln777

I'm feeling crazy..............i can't wait till tomorrow!!!!!! what to do to make my day go by faster???????? Maybe take a nap before my 7yr old comes home.......I want the results just to assure me it is +............I know BLP are + but, soooooo Anxious it's killing me I am so stressed......Help calm me down girls!!!!! :)


----------



## twinkletots

mtln777 said:


> I'm feeling crazy..............i can't wait till tomorrow!!!!!! what to do to make my day go by faster???????? Maybe take a nap before my 7yr old comes home.......I want the results just to assure me it is +............I know BLP are + but, soooooo Anxious it's killing me I am so stressed......Help calm me down girls!!!!! :)

Sounds like congrats are in order!! I suggest chocolate and an early night so you can pass time quickly until tomorrow.
I was a total insomniac during testing time as was so desperate for the next day to see how my line was progressing.
Don't worry, we are all here rooting for you!


----------



## twinkletots

nicky160880 said:


> woo hoo such great news mtln :)
> and bazzb also great news on the O.
> 
> so i just arranged my scan with the EPU but they insist they have to wait to I am at least 8.5 weeks so won't do it before xmas :( I'm booked in for 27th Dec. That seems like a lifeline away......might have to go private also.....
> 
> Is anyone else thinking about getting an earlier scan?

I am hoping to get an early scan too, seeing midwife on Monday so will hopefully get something arranged then.
I lost both of my angels after 8.5 weeks so don't want my early scan before then. My worry is if all ok at 8.5 weeks then have to wait until 12 weeks for next one.
Basically I would like a scan every day from now on!! I am thinking the chances of this are zero and the chances of me becoming a crazy fruit loop are very very high :wacko:


----------



## MommyNikki

mtln, my hubby was the same way...i told him I got a + test and he didnt say anything...he didnt have a happy look, or a upset look...lol Idk guys are just weird...We had planned on TTC after the MC so it wasnt like he wasnt expecting it


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

So I had EWCM mixed with creamy a little while ago when I went to the bathroom, now I feel wet like AF is about to start, I am 8DPO! I know I O'ed because I had +OPK, and a temp rise so I don't know what's up. Hopefully it's a good sign! I'm having slight cramps on my left side again today too.


----------



## mtln777

Pray2bBlessed said:


> So I had EWCM mixed with creamy a little while ago when I went to the bathroom, now I feel wet like AF is about to start, I am 8DPO! I know I O'ed because I had +OPK, and a temp rise so I don't know what's up. Hopefully it's a good sign! I'm having slight cramps on my left side again today too.

It soumds like good signs to me.........I actually had so much cm I asked the preggers on here what there discharge was like......BINGO!!!!!! was a + sign xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo :)


----------



## twinkletots

MommyNikki said:


> mtln, my hubby was the same way...i told him I got a + test and he didnt say anything...he didnt have a happy look, or a upset look...lol Idk guys are just weird...We had planned on TTC after the MC so it wasnt like he wasnt expecting it

My hubby was also exactly the same too!! we actually just had a mini fall out about that. Woman=venus, men=mars.

My daughter said to me the other day, "mummy, boys like tractors and dinosaurs , girls like flowers and butterflies" If only it was that simple!!!


----------



## mtln777

MommyNikki said:


> mtln, my hubby was the same way...i told him I got a + test and he didnt say anything...he didnt have a happy look, or a upset look...lol Idk guys are just weird...We had planned on TTC after the MC so it wasnt like he wasnt expecting it

Right lik i sprung this on him from NO where............Um hello I got 2 smiley faces on my OPK'S and even showed him......he was just as compliant to participate and donate to my baby cause...lol Whatever, I'm just frustrated cuz, the nurse who took care of me thought I was crazy telling her I had 2 + HPT and she got a neg.....WTF you think I wud waste my time going in there if I knew I wasn't preggers......When those reslults come back tomorrow I will be so much more peaceful, cuz my dr willl be doing bloods evry cpl days and a u/s at 6weeks to make sure I am doing ok!!!! My practice stopped OB so mmy lovely dr said he would see me till I was out of the woods.....then send me to another dr......GOD help me thru this night!!!!!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I hope so mtln! It looks like we are going out of town this weekend to my grandmas, hubby wants to go hunting with my cousin, so if I can hold out on testing tomorrow then I won't be able to till Monday!


----------



## mackjess

I'm annoyed. When I called to make my first prenatal appt, the lady scheduling it said my doc likes to wait till 6 weeks so she can see something and hear the heartbeat. So she counted out 6 1/2 weeks to schedule me. So I'm all geared up for the ultrasound, but no. I had to schedule that for week 8, she doesn't do them this early. Oy. She did do bloodwork, so hopefully I get results tomorrow. Haven't had a lot of symptoms yet so at least getting those results will be reassuring. My symptoms tapered off so much this week I don't even feel pregnant.


----------



## MommyNikki

If they do not give me a soon at my 8 week appt I will go to the ER. I can't have them playing with my emotions and stressing me out for another 4 weeks when it's as simple as the dr saying "lets do it"


----------



## bazzb

hope u all get ur scans soon... i think 8 weeks is a good time for one..


----------



## mtln777

Pray2bBlessed said:


> I hope so mtln! It looks like we are going out of town this weekend to my grandmas, hubby wants to go hunting with my cousin, so if I can hold out on testing tomorrow then I won't be able to till Monday!

Pray2b PLEASE wait until you get back......I know it's hard but honestly when I got my 1st :bfn: on sat with the FRER, I was SOOOOOOO DISAPPOINTED!!!!! I really didn't have any hope. YES all the girls on here brought me back up to feeling +. :) You can be strong....Put this obsession behind you and go enjoy your family.... :hugs:


----------



## mtln777

Man ladies, after all these posts, I am SOOOOOOOO lucky to have my dr.....He is AWESOME.....Very sad he is only doing gyn now. However when I m/c he said we've known eachother for a long time and I will get you to where your stable and comfortable then you can choose a new dr.(btw my bf is prego so I am going to her dr) but my dr said he would order the bloods every couple days and make sure my levels were where they were supposed to be and they all have a u/s tech in the office which is nice so I don't when he will want me to see her. i wud wait till the 6th week so I can see the egg,sak,and heartbeat. He will do whatever I ask which is great.....Look girls we've all been thru losses they have a million reasons to do u/s's early we all m/c...OPEN THEM MOUTHS.......Hopefully ur dr's will listen.....Well I am off to send my hubby to work and get the best nite sleep I can.....Tomorrow will make or break me I'm pretty + I will have good results for all of u.......Until tomorrow xoxoxoxoxoxo:hugs: Thanks for all your well wishes.. :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mtln777 said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I hope so mtln! It looks like we are going out of town this weekend to my grandmas, hubby wants to go hunting with my cousin, so if I can hold out on testing tomorrow then I won't be able to till Monday!
> 
> Pray2b PLEASE wait until you get back......I know it's hard but honestly when I got my 1st :bfn: on sat with the FRER, I was SOOOOOOO DISAPPOINTED!!!!! I really didn't have any hope. YES all the girls on here brought me back up to feeling +. :) You can be strong....Put this obsession behind you and go enjoy your family.... :hugs:Click to expand...

I think I am going to wait! I am taking my son to the zoo tomorrow with a friend, so I will be getting up early to get ready!

Praying for good news for you tomorrow!! :dust:


----------



## nicky160880

Pray your symptoms are great signs. Thinking that your period is going to start is exactly how I felt both times and at 8 dpo that's the normal implantation day. They say it takes at least 3 days after implantation to get a positive on a v v sensitive test and more like at least 4-5 days on a normal test. So I agree with the other girls prob best to wait until after the weekend :)

P.S. girls my boobs are starting to ache a little now :)


----------



## nicky160880

Oh dolly meant to say I think I am 4w6d. But I did a conception test preg test yesterday (at lunchtime) and my reading came back 5weeks+
What do you think that means? Maybe my dates are out or twins!!! Agh I really have become crazy since preg became part of my life xx


----------



## mtln777

Grrrrrr.......I can't stand the waiting game.......Just got my 7yr old off to the bus, and instantly called the dr's. asked if my blood work was in and they said they would call me back........Ahhhhhhh I want to scream just call me back give me the answer i am looking for!!!!!! A RISING LEVEL IN MY HCG!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## mtln777

omg GIRLS, The dr called and said it was at 3........Which anything under 5 is a neg result.......WTF??????? I want to to cry:cry:


----------



## bazzb

I am sooooooo sorry:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mtln777

I don't understand how this could happen BLP????Now a low HCG???? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MommyNikki

Mtln I'm sorry...that seems very strange that you would get a bop and not be preggo, I don't understand


----------



## mtln777

How could this happen????? This is such a let down, I know I wasn;t seeing lines they were faint and my sister saw them toooooooooooooooo????? Iguess it's a waiting game from here........There is nothing else I can do!!!!! God why is this happening to me?????????:cry::nope::cry::nope:


----------



## bazzb

i have no idea... it so not fair:( i am so sorry


----------



## meggiemay93

Mtln I'm so sorry honey! I'm praying for you!! God knows what's going on and He loves you and He'll give you a baby when the time is right. :hugs:

Pray Waiting to test is a good idea. I'll be praying you get a BFP when you do test!!

For all you ladies that are prego I'm praying your babies stay stuck!
For all of us ttc I'm praying we all get our BFP's soon!


----------



## mtln777

(In early pregnancy, one low hCG result is not necessarily cause for concern; normal hCG levels vary dramatically from person to person.) This is what I found online.................Guess time will tell I'm soooooo sad right now I was not expecting any of this!!!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw mtln I'm so sad to hear it. Keep hope though its still early days and I have everything crossed for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## IvyLane

mtln777 said:


> (In early pregnancy, one low hCG result is not necessarily cause for concern; normal hCG levels vary dramatically from person to person.) This is what I found online.................Guess time will tell I'm soooooo sad right now I was not expecting any of this!!!!!

Found this on the web : )
".......While it might sound like a predictable increase, when it comes to producing predictable levels, it's not even close. Experts have found a huge variation in hCG levels on even the first missed day of a woman's period. Some women have no measurable hCG (in other words, a level of 0 mIU/ml), while others have readings over 400. Either way, this is perfectly normal and has to do, in part, with exactly how long it took your egg to get fertilized, make the trip down to the uterus, and get snuggled in; some embryos are simply zippier than others. It's also perfectly normal for that wide range in levels to persist throughout pregnancy. "
*


----------



## mackjess

MTLN I'm so sorry. Hugs and prayers for you!


----------



## nicky160880

Mtln I'm so sorry :(
But maybe it will just be slow....hug to u x


----------



## twinkletots

Sorry to hear that mtln, hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## IvyLane

Here is some more from that article

I think u still fall within the range


So, what should you expect? Experts have found the following ranges of hCG levels to be normal: 
* 

Weeks from LMP (Last Missed Period

Amount of hCG in mIU/ml or IU/l

3 weeks

0 to 5

4 weeks

5 to 426

5 weeks

18 to 7,340

6 weeks

1,080 to 56,500

7 to 8 weeks

7,650 to 229,000

9 to 12 weeks

25,700 to 288,000

13 to 16 weeks

3,300 to 253,000 

17 to 24 weeks (second trimester)

4,060 to 165,400 

25 weeks to term (third trimester)

3,640 to 117,000

After several days postpartum
nonpregnant levels (<5)


It also says that if u don't fall in this range everything could still be fine : )


----------



## IvyLane

Hello ladies
Just wanted to give my update. This morning opk was still neg with fmu but darker than yesterday so decided to test again with 2mu(only 1 hr later) and it was a verrrrrry dark positive so yay for finally getting my lh surge! Unfortunately we haven't bd since tue night but I'm hoping that I won't O for atleast 12 hrs after the surge. Since I think I caught it right at the begining maybe I have 36hrs or more and can catch that eggy tonight : ) I was really hoping to do the whole smep thing but I don't know if there are any little guys still waiting around by now....oh well...I'm just happy to finally get a real positive opk!


----------



## bazzb

yay for positive OPK :) now get busy


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey everyone--Im bringing my baby home tonight!! my baby kitty that is :) Got to drive 2.5 hours to go get him, so there wont be much from me tonight. Hope everyone is well...

Mtln..I wouldnt worry it yet...you still dont have AF so that is always a better sign than none. 

Ivy..congrats! now its time to do the deed and plant a seed hahahaha


----------



## bazzb

yay i love kittens! so cute.. :)
I have a dog and a cat im a big animal lover


----------



## mtln777

Girlies, Thank you all for your well wishes!!!!! I'm an emptional wreck and can't stand it.......This is such a let down and I can't stop crying...This rollar coaster of a NIGHTMARE is coming to an end for me really fast!!!! I can't take any of this anymore....Why is this happening to me???? My hubby ws like it's ok, and all I wanted to do to is scream DO U HAVE ANY IDEA HOW MUCH I PUT INTO ThIS MONTH!!!!!! It has become my fulltime job, I laid around all day today sulking blaming EVERYBODY!!!!! Did the lab screw up? Should it have been 33 istead of 3? Does the dr's think I'm crazy????? Oh girls TTC SUCKS!!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Mtln- I am so sorry that you have to go through all of this! :Hugs: I agree with the other ladies that are saying its stll early! I mean you had some HCG in your system and nothing else can really cause HCG, and non-pregnant levels are normally 0-1. I know it's hard, but don't stress to much,cuz if you are pg, it's definitely not good!

Ivy- yeah for a +OPK!

AFM- I didn't test this morning...working on this willpower thing! :haha: so it will be Monday before I will have a chance to test since I am going out of town. Monday I will be 12DPO.


----------



## mackjess

Pray-Good job not testing!! Wishing you luck and have a good time at your grandma's!


----------



## mtln777

Oh girls If my father in law wasn't sitting next to me I wud be crying my eyes out.......GUESS WHO just showed up :witch: I can't stand myself right now!!! I don't know that I can handle this one.....:cry:


----------



## nicky160880

Oh god mtln I'm so sorry I really am.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I am so sorry mtln! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bazzb

I'm so sorry:(


----------



## gnomette

I am so sorry Mtln xx xx


----------



## IvyLane

I'm very sorry for your loss mtln. I wish I could say something more. I know we are all thinking of you and as woman who have all lost one or more little ones we know this pain all to well. Once again I'm very sorry.


----------



## Dollybird

Aw mtln I'm so sad the witch got you :-( big :hug: :hugs: xxx


----------



## mtln777

Thanks for all your wishes......UGh my cramps are so bad!!!!! I cried alll night in my bed, my hubby went hunting and kept texting me I was like LEAVE ME ALONE!!!! When I need you the most your NEVER HOME!!!! He was like it's ok we can try again. GRRRRRRRRR That made me madder......I am such a mess that this happened to me, not sure I can do this another month!!! Thanks girls I really wish u were my neigbors cuz u all undeerstand this and the pain that goes with it.....xoxoxoxoxoxoxo:cry:


----------



## mtln777

I really don't know what to do......I want to keep trying but, the AWFUL dissappointment I got this month is sooooooooooo unfair to my husband and kids.....I'm a messs and being MEGA bitch!!!!! Gotta love AF and her nice symptoms....I could go postal on someone!!!!!! This was a really bad let down....Any helpful advice will work I don't know if I can OPK chart again however my AF is on time which is rare....HELP ME FEEL BETTER........Please :cry::hugs:


----------



## mackjess

mtln, maybe set up on appt with your doc after the bleeding stops. They sounded like they were very helpful getting you in for bloodtests. if you explain you had a possible chemical pregnancy they can do some tests. hugs for you sweetie and I'm so sorry you are going thru this.


----------



## MommyNikki

Mtln, maybe you should ntnp and just let it happen without all of the testing, temping and opks. This seems to be taking a lot out of you, adding a lot of stress, and taking you away from your kids. Testing, temping, and opks don't make you conceive...they just are tools and tricks to make women go crazy. You already have kids, so it's not like it won't happen again...just relax and let natural take over. Trust me. I think trying so hard is actually stressing your body out to the point it's keeping a baby from sticking.

Drink a glass of wine, enjoy the holidays and you will get your baby soon. Promise


----------



## meggiemay93

Mtln I'm so sorry sweetie! I think you should just try to relax this next month and let nature take it's course. I know that will be hard to do. I'm praying that God gives you some peace. :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

I agree with the other girls honey :hugs: I've had to do it myself some months! it's so soul destroying when you throw everything at a cycle and it doesn't pay off... ttc can become all consuming maybe a month off all the craziness of temping and testing will do some good :hugs: sorry you're feeling like this sweetie xxxx


----------



## Dollybird

Mtln all I can say is I second what all the other ladies say. We all know what you're going through and hope we can be here for you. It's so difficult when ttc and it does consume.. I drove myself insane. Just remember all the other wonderful things in your life like your lovely family and home. Lots of :hug: :hugs: xxx


----------



## IvyLane

Mtln sorry again. I agree with the others about maybe taking a break and also seeing if your Dr has any input since it really seems like you had a chemical (due to the positive tests). Maybe they will be willing to start some tests now instead of waiting for a possible third mc...If they know how devistating each loss has been maybe they can be persuaded to not make you go through another before testing for possible problems. If they won't maybe you would be able to switch to another Dr? I know this is prob overwhelming to think about just yet but when you are ready it may help you to feel better if u can take control of the things you can in the midst of all this uncertainty. When u r ready, take charge and fight back! I know u'll get your rainbow baby : )
And like the others said...you have two little girls and a hubby that you love dearly. Hugging and lovin' on them and giving them the quality time they need will be wonderful for them and will help you to feel better too. 
Stay strong! : )


----------



## IvyLane

Oh...also wanted to say hi to everyone else too and see how you all are doing:hi:


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi Ivylane and everyone else! I think I'm 7 dpo today. I started feeling kind of like a pinching on my right side. Could it be implantation? I hope so!


----------



## MommyNikki

Hi ivy... Doing fine. Kitten is like a real baby, I was up all night lol


----------



## IvyLane

Hey meggiemae...sounds promising! Can't wait for the testing to begin! Lol When r u gonna start?
Hey to MommyNikki...congrats on ur little one! ; )
Glad u guys doing well : )
Gnomette ...any signs of Oing on the correct side?
Afm...more super dark opks today and ewcm and bding! Can't wait to officially be in 2ww..maybe tomorrow? Waiting for cm to change to know it's done.
Hey to everyone else too!


----------



## mtln777

Well again thanks for all the well wishes and positive thoughts.....I do want to say that I have only used OPK's this month and never did anything else to ttc (like that makes me less crazy) :) When I O'd this month I surely thought hey we have 2 girls if I know i;m o'ing why wouldn't I get prego...... considerin I did get a BLP it really made my hopes up high.....I surely thought this was the nonth for me, I mean look at this board it's full of BFP's.......All the promising signs and only for the witch to fly in on a friday night when my hubby went huntin til sunday and I'm so lonely now....I've been a MEGA bitch to my hubby thru texting because I am so emotional and want him.....Of course he is a man and doesn't understand that this is an emotional thing...His text was relax not like we can't try again....HE IS A MAN BOTTOM LINE!!!!! I have to pick my self up and start over..........So I will maybe just OPK this month and NOT test early if I know I'm O'ing it can only help...(I think my hubby has poor sperm count) So I am not sure where u non-preggers are but im CD2 and here's to another month of better luck.....:hugs: Thanks again girls I'm off to get a good night sleep!!! :hugs: I know it's alot of ranting but man I have some terrible PMS.......U all understand :)


----------



## MommyNikki

mtln, glad to see you in a somewhat better mood/state of mind...Just remember good things come to those who wait :) Heres to the christmas bfp :)


----------



## nicky160880

Hi girls. I'm really worried earlier this week I did one of those conception indicator tests and it came back saying I was 5+ weeks i think i was 4w5. this morning I have done one and it say between 4 and 5 weeks pregnant i think i should be 5w1. So it's dropped. I'm so upset I have this very bad feeling I'm going to loss this one too. I feel sick and don't know what to do. Oh god I don't think I can handle losing another..... Has anyone else ever experienced this ?


----------



## Dollybird

Hy ladies! Mommy Nikki you got a kitten?!! How did I miss this!! So jealous! Lol. What colour is it??
Mtln glad u feeling better today. You're a lovely strong lady I knew you'd get through it. Got my fingers crossed for a nice early O for you. Are u taking any suppliments?? You know I joined anothe thread ages ago that talke about moonstone and how it helped fertility. I read up on it and rightly so it does. I got a moonstone ring and I always wear it. Maybe nothing in it but it helped give me hope  its meant to help regulate cycles and make women super fertile. Anyways, ill be praying that this cycle is your cycle :hugs:
Nicky try not to worry it is probably the hook effect.. Google it its very possible. There's even examples on the pregnancy test thread!
Ivy how exciting!! Signs look good, lets hope this is your month!!  
Meggie I'm sure that having looked back at my diary of symptoms that I implanted on 7dpo. Got lots of cramps that day ad right sided pain, and the day after I started having trouble sleeping and other symptoms! Fingers crossed for u!

:dust: xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oops forgot to update you on what's happening with me! Lol.
Well, I've had a wee bitty of brown spotting. Was more like discharge just on my panty liner.. Very light in colour so I wasn't really worried (most women say this is normal) but phone the EPU anyways. Well they were lovely and also said its probably nothing, could just be my womb expanding and getting rid of old blood, but they have asked me in for another scan. Getting that at 10am tomorrow. Praying everything's ok. I feel it is cause im just sure God is gonna make it ok this time round for me, but I'm always such a worrier. Otherwise I feel fine. Preg symptoms strong as ever- peeing loads, nausea, morning sickness, sore breasts. Oh and the emotions!! I've cried at work three times this week! Yesterday it was all because I had a headache!! Haha. My workies must be getting suspicious. Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Nicky please don't pay too much attention to those darn digis! they really are the devil especially for us pal ladies... SO much can affect them... I've heard of ladies getting different readings from the same urine sample! also being that you got a 3+ at 4 weeks dolls is right it could very well be the hook effect :hugs:


----------



## nicky160880

Thanks dolly. &#55357;&#56842;
I'd never heard of the hook effect. That's really interesting. 
Hope ur scan goes ok tomorrow let us know what they see x


----------



## nicky160880

Thanks beautifuld I'm just so paranoid this is not going to work out again. Oh we'll I guess I just have to wait. But that's so difficult for an impatient girl like me!!


----------



## nicky160880

Ok so I just went to tescos and bought another conception indicator test. Not weed for 5 hours so tested again ...... And guess what?......I got the 5+ weeks now!! Geez what a relief. Right ok now I'm going to stop testing. It's just stressing me more. Time for some Xmas shopping. Thanks girls for listening once again to my craziness. Xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Honey I totally get that, its only natural to have wobbles :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

haha those bloody things!! glad you feel better xx


----------



## mtln777

I am really trying to be a "nice"girl but the witch has taken over me this month.....My hubby due to come home from hunting today and I was sOOOOOOOO mean to him aall weekend but WTF I neeeded him......Am I wrong for being such a bitch??? I mean I am stuck in the house all weekend with the kids and he is off living the single life...I have cramps that would kill a cow!!!! My nerves are def shot and emotionally my poor kids must think i am a wicked witch, I have had NO tolerance for there fighting......PMS GO AWAY give me my body back!!!!! :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Dolly--- here is my new "baby" lol...He is a Flame Point (well actually flame-mitted because his paws are white) Ragdoll. My hubby paid a pretty penny for this cat and he is just awesome..cuddled me all night :) I suggest everyone get a cat...GREAT stress reliever!

AFM no preg symptoms..I pee alot but thats normal for me. No boob tenderness or nausea...We'll see if I get any..


----------



## MommyNikki

[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/milo.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bazzb

Omg he is the sweetest!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Awww! He is so cute! I can't get a cat because I am allergic. :-(. I do like kitties, but I am more of a dog person!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

So I changed my profile pic yesterday, and I still see the old one...the new one shows in the user CP.


----------



## bazzb

That's weird I see the old one too

Guys I had a positive opk Thursday and negative Friday
Just now put of curiosity I took one and I got a smiley face wtf? Lol


----------



## mackjess

MTLN, so sorry you are having a rough time. My first cycle after my chemical pregnancy I was a total rag. I apologized to DH like a week later for my crazy moods and meanness. He seemed very sympathetic overall since I'd been through so much. I promise those evil hormones will release you soon! :hugs:

nicky - that kitten is adorable! but I'm a tad allergic and have dogs like Pray.


----------



## mackjess

bazz - you can get positives a few days in a row, and I know you may not get a positive at certain times. Myself, I never got a positive in the mornings, just in the afternoon. So sometimes I'd have a positive one late one day, neg in the morning, then positive again that afternoon. Maybe it's something like that? Just keep getting your BD'ing on lady!


----------



## bazzb

Thanks mackjess that could be the case:)


----------



## meggiemay93

Mtln I'm praying for your PMS to go away soon!

Dolly I'm praying your scan goes well!

MommyNikki Your kitten is so cute!!

Ivy I'm gonna try to wait to test until the 10th which is the day after AF is supposed to come. I'm gonna try to wait longer, but we'll see what happens.

Nicki Like the other ladies said I wouldn't trust those tests. I'm praying for your little one to stay stuck!


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz maybe you I'd twice! Twins lol


----------



## gnomette

hi all sorry i have not really been around i have tried to reply a couple of times fom my phone but then the signal has gone an i have given up cause i have been at work xx
dolly i hope that your scan goes well xx i have a feeling it will all be great baby just wanted to say hi again xx 
mtln i am so so sorry af got you it sucks big time xx if your struggling with things then you really should go an have a chat with your dr an see if they can help you xx 
meggie got everything crossed for you xxx 
mommynikki that is a proper cute kitten we are not allowed animals in our flat but i would love a cat xx my husbands a dog man though so xx
good luck to everyone who is waiting to test an those waiting to ov x fingers crossed for a christmas bfps for everyone xx
afm i have no idea if or when i ov'd still had a few twinges on both sides an baked loads of cakes trying to keep my self busy good job my family likes cake lol but af is due on friday so as much as i sort of know shes gonna show i am still hoping that she doesn't as we had a chat an we won't be ttc over christmas i don't think it would be healthy we lost lilly in september an elliott was due in september an to know i would have another baby due in september i think would drive me crazy beyond anything i could explain so we have decided that we are now out til january xx so i am going to hang around i wanna see how you all get on xx if thats ok with you lot xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Of course gnomette, the more the merrier! :)


----------



## meggiemay93

Gnomette We definitely want you to stick around! I'll be praying you have a nice relaxing time til you guys start trying again! :hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a good weekend! Hubby didn't get any deer, but my son and I had fun hanging out with my grandma! AF is supposed to come (I hope she doesn't) on Friday. I plan to test tomorrow morning, which will be 12DPO. this is the lasted I've ever started testing!

I've been so crampy tonight and on and off the last few days. It feels like pre-AF cramps. I have also had a headache for the last couple of hours. I was feeling so good about my "symptoms", but then I looked at my chart from last month and I had all the same symptoms almost down to the exact same days in my cycle. So now I'm feeling doubtful, and praying that I'm wrong and will get a :bfp: in the morning! FX for my Christmas miracle!


----------



## mackjess

Has your temp stayed high Pray? Fx for you!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yes, it actually went up this morning from 97.89 yesterday to 98.34 today.


----------



## nicky160880

Pray, well all those signs look good. Let us know as soon as u do the test ;) but don't be too disheartened if its neg tomorrow it could still be positive later in the week. 

Gnomette your not out yet so we will see what happens this week!! :) fingers crossed a Xmas miracle would be lovely x

Mommynikki love the kitten! I could do with one of them. I'm on my own right now my boyfriend lives in Spain so we are apart a lot. Won't be together again until 22 dec which will be 6 weeks apart this time. It's kinda hard going through this without him :(

I've got another busy week with work again going to Exeter tomorrow until late Friday so not sure if I will be in touch much. Hope u all have a good week ladies xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Pray your chart looks fab!! everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Scan went well! Baby measuring 5mm and heart beating away like mad! Was so lovely to see  that wee blip on the bottom right of the sac is my wee bean. Xxx :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Dollybird

Ah the pic is the wrong way up! Ok so the baby from this angle is at the top! Xxx


----------



## nicky160880

Wow! That's amazing :)
You must be so pleased x


----------



## BeautifulD

Beautiful dolly :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Oh I am! It was so amazing and so reassuring! She thinks the brown spotting was just old blood as the baby is now establishing itself! 
Anyways enough about me! How's everyone else? Mommynikki your kitten is sooo cute! I'd love one but have a dog and I think she might think a kitten is a toy! She's a bit boisterous! 
Pray your chart does look fab I agree! 
Nicky have a nice time in Exeter! 
Mtln how u doing? Hope u feeling better. That witch is a bitch (rhyme unintentional) but will be over soon. 
Hope everyone else is doing fab! Sorry any I forgot I'm on my phone and it takes ages to catch up with this thread it moves so fast! Xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Aww that's great Dolly, you must be delighted. How many weeks are you now? I am off for midwife appt today, hoping for an early scan


----------



## bazzb

Dolly what a beautiful picture:) congrats again


----------



## mackjess

I saw the little speck! I'm so excited for you dolly! I had my scan sched for next Tuesday even though they had an opening this Thursday. I figured the later I did my scan the longer if be reassured by it if that makes sense. your pic is making me want to reschedule for earlier! lol. but I have bloodwork results coming back today so maybe that will be enough for me to make it til next week. congrats dolly!


----------



## mackjess

pray, the temp is looking good. fx for you.


----------



## Dollybird

I'm 6 weeks so still early. But they managed the scan abdominally- no dildo camera required which was good! Xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Dollybird said:


> I'm 6 weeks so still early. But they managed the scan abdominally- no dildo camera required which was good! Xxx

Ha ha, glad you managed to escape that violation!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Good morning ladies! So I tested this morning and I got a beautiful :bfp: x4!!! There was no squinting about it! But I didn't believe my eyes so I had to take a few more! Lol! I'll upload a pic later, but I've got to get ready for my water aerobics class! I am so excited!! :happydance:


----------



## nicky160880

Yeahhhhhh! Huge congrats pray. Love it!!!!


----------



## mackjess

Yes yes yes! I'm so excited for you pray! Kansas girls got it going on!


----------



## bazzb

yay pray!!!!!!! congrats :)


----------



## mtln777

Oh pray sooooooooooo happy for you!!!!! I am in absolute awwww at this thread......I mean there are only a few of us that don't have BFP, but if we stick TOGETHER I think we will all make it tigether....:) The witch is starting to relax on me FINALLY.....Man that bitch got me good this month....My hubby was like who are you????lol Dolly what a joy to see ur little bean sticking where "IT" should for the next 9months!!!!!! GO TEAM YELLOW :) lol I explained to my husband yesterday all about the OPK's and what this meant to me and he finally understood, I think.....I will try again this month and keep my head up cuz less stress=GOOD LUCK....... I have charted my O on fertility friend so I am hoping to have the same results as last month....CD4 about 10days to go, I'm ok with a BFP for New Years a lovely way to start the NEW year. Have to run to work, hope all u ladies are having a GREAT day and Gnomette stick around girlie, we don't want you to take off on us....:hugs: xoxoxo Sorry if I left anybody out Its hard to catch up and remember who u need to reply to....Lots of :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Pray congrats!!! That's fantastic news! Can't wait to see those lovely :bfp: pics  xxx


----------



## mackjess

mtln, so glad you are feeling better hun, that witch can be sooooo extra evil after our hormones are such a mess. :hugs:

bazz- aren't you glad you joined this very lucky thread? :)


----------



## bazzb

I am very glad! send me somw baby dust ladies :):):)

My OPK is negative today so not sure if I am oing today or I did Friday... time will tell I guess.. my chart is a little all over the place... last night i didnt sleep AT all and ended up taking my temp a hour earlier than normal


----------



## MommyNikki

congrats dolly--glad everything is going good....

pray congrats on your bfp!! :)


----------



## meggiemay93

Pray Congrats on BFP!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Mtln I'm glad the witch is easing up a little on you. I'm praying you get a BFP next month!

Dolly Your scan looks great! Yay for the little one being right where it should be!

Bazzb I'm praying you get a BFP this month! 

Hi to everyone else!

AFM Well my lower stomach feels like it has pressure on it which is usually a sign of AF for me, and since she's supposed to come anytime between Wednesday and Sunday I'm guessing that's what it is. So i'm doubtful.


----------



## bazzb

thats what I felt when I got my BFP in july! ur not out yet


----------



## meggiemay93

Thanks bazzb! I hope you're right!


----------



## mackjess

OK ladies, now I'm scared. My labs came back and my HCG is great (49,500) but my progesterone was 19 a few days before I missed AF when I got it tested last, and now it's dropped to 11.5 so I'm starting progesterone today and getting it rechecked Wednesday. Not sure exactly what that means, the nurse said sometimes it changes so they do supplements. God I'm so scared.


----------



## IvyLane

Mackjess sorry to hear that. At least they caught it though and are giving you something to help : ) Hang in there! 
Dolly congrats on your scan! That's great news!
Gnomett..I forgot if you said..are you going to test or just see if af shows (on fri right?)
Mtln glad you are feeling better now. Hormones can cause so much grief on top of everything else. Glad you are looking forward to this next cycle. Also happy you had a chance to talk with hubby. Gotta keep things good with our men or none of this baby making stuff makes any sense. Sometimes they just have no idea what to do or say since they dont't get the crazy hormone surges that we do. 
Meggiemae. I hope the witch stays away! Af symptoms can be bfp symtoms too! They were for me with my pregnancies that went full term.
Bazzb...it sounds like we may be testing around the same time.
Pray..Congrats!!!!!! I knew this was your month. I was hoping to be testing the same time as you but Oing was slow this month : ( ....soooooooo happy for you though...and that you didn't go away during prime bding time lol
If I forgot anyone else I'm sorry...just gave my brain a major workout here lol
Afm....not exactly sure where I am but I had crazy amounts of ewcm all weekend and suuuper dark opks and got in lots of bding...my opk's are still a bit dark but not fully positive anymore so I'm gonna have to go with my body did it's thing. If I even counted out 48hrs from first positive I should have O'd by now...I just don't usually get such dark positives and for so long so this is throwing me a bit. I'm waiting still for my cm to change and the opk's to go white and then I think I can breathe easy and know I'm in the tww.


----------



## gnomette

dolly beautiful lil bean xxx ha ha ha dildo camera xxx:happydance:
pray brilliant so happy for your bfp xxx :happydance:
mtln i am glad af has started to back off an your starting to feel better heres to next month xx :hugs:
mackjess sounds like the drs are keeping a great eye on you xx 
ivy i hope you have been bd'ing like a nympho lol i dunno i am hoping that i won't test til sunday if af doesn't turn up it has a horrid habbit of being late if i am watching 
afm i am hoping to wait til sunday if af doesn't turn up not had time to even attempt to symptom spot there is a virus going round my sons school an both of mine have managed to get it x stupidly tired an sort tempered though but that may be cause i have been up almost all day an most of the night since i finished my night shift saturday morning lol 
if i have missed anyone xx :hugs:


----------



## meggiemay93

Mackjess Praying for you!

Ivy I hope they are BFP symptoms! I'm praying that you caught the eggie and get a BFP this month!

Gnomette I'm praying for your son's to get better quickly and that you get a BFP this month!


----------



## Dollybird

It's so lovely hearing how everyone's getting on!
Mackjess try not to worry. I had some light tan spotting hence the second scan and a few ladies on another thread suggested it may be because my progesterone was low. I did a bit of reading up on it and apparently it normal for progesterone to fluctuate during pregnancy and actually the range for the first trimester is 9-47 so you are still within the normal range.
https://www.buzzle.com/articles/progesterone-levels-in-early-pregnancy.html
Plus it really does sound like your docs looking after you so now you have supplements you shouldn't have a problem. It also looks good that you've not had any signs of low progesterone such as spotting or cramps. And you hcg looks fab! 
All you ladies in the tww I have my fingers crossed for yous looking forward to more :bfp: 's!! Gnomette and meggie hope the witch stays away this week! 
Mtln glad the witch is easing off. Lots of :dust: for your next cycle! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Mackjess- at least they found it early and are on top of it! Hang in there" it will be fine!

Maggie- I was getting discouraged last night because all mg symptoms mimicked af almost exactly!

I just went to the doc to have my blood drawn and I'll get my results tomorrow! Oh, and here are my tests!
 



Attached Files:







20121203_071658.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## bazzb

beautiful lines pray :)


----------



## IvyLane

Yup! Can def see lines on all of those tests! Congrats again!


----------



## mtln777

Mackjess, ur dr seems to on it like white on rice....lol I would try not to worry, I know easier said then done, and PLEASE STAY OFF GOOGLE!!!!!!!! :) You are going to be fine...Have u had ur scan yet?? Sorry I get confused there are so many pregooos on here...Which is a great thing! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


Bored at work, thinking and wishing AF would get the hell out of here so I can get on to bd'ing......I am going to dtd as much as I can after AF!!! I had a strange feeling today, when I m/c my dr told me wait 2 cycles and I was like why????? Then asked around and when a friend who does "natural Family planning" and is preggers with 6&7 identical twin girls, told me to just go for it, and this woul be cycle 2 since the m/c maybe my body needed to have 2 cycles and now we can get on with baby #3......I don't do anything at work except sit on a couch so I have alot of thinking tme....I don't know just rambling out of boredom....xoxoxox :)


----------



## nicky160880

That's definately a bfp pray :)
Mack please try not to worry like the other girls said at least they are dealing with this. 
Gnomette v excited for later this week. 
Also just found out William and Kate are having a baby. Are we sure she wasn't on this thread too with all it's luck!!! :) ha ha

Dolly also liked ur dildo reference ;)


----------



## mtln777

+++++++++++++:happydance::happydance:++++++++++++ Yeah Pray!!!!! Can't wait to hear the blood results!!!!! xoxox:hugs:


----------



## mackjess

I did do a little bit of googling, and read that progesterone can fluctuate, even during the same day. The first 2 times it was drawn in the morning, the 3rd (low) time it was in the afternoon. I feel better after reading that. I'm getting it rechecked first thing in the am Wednesday and will probably fast since I read it can be lower after a meal. (I use Google powers for good:))

I was just surprised, my doc expected me to have low progesterone since I was new off the pill so I was so excited it was at 19 at week 4. I think it "dropping" scared me more than if it had been low from the beginning since that was what was expected. Going to take a nap then go to the pharmacy. I get texts when my scripts are ready and so far it isn't there. I got NO sleep last night and called in sick today but will have to work from home this afternoon to make up for it. I'm so behind since I'm so distracted with all this worrying. 

It's going to be a long wait until Thursday, but I am being positive and thinking everything will be OK by then. I'll get my blood results and my first scan on Thursday. Once I get to hear the heartbeat I know I'm going to feel so much better. Rate of mc drops to under 5% after the heartbeat.


----------



## Dollybird

Oh does it? That brilliant to know  makes me feel reassured having seen my wee beans heart flickering away xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Ivy your tests look fab! Nicky I read that too about William and Kate how lovely! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Mtln maybe you're right that your body just wasn't ready. I think that sounds pretty logical. And you know what they say.. Third time lucky  xxx


----------



## meggiemay93

Pray Your tests look amazing!!

That's exciting about Will and Kate having a baby! I bet their baby will be so cute!


----------



## IvyLane

Dolly..I WISH they were my tests lol : )


----------



## gnomette

ok so who remembers me saying chances are slim of me falling this month an insisting that i was not going to get my hopes up yeh?? well i think i may have had a bit of an implantation bleed i went to the loo an wiped as you do an had a look as you do an there was a browny reddy streak in my discharge???sorry massivly too much info so the taking it easy really thinking there was little to no chance at all!! to being a weeny bit excited!! it can't be af can it? 5 days early with no warning??? i don't feel like its here it was just a little bit but no cramping i haven't got my dates wrong i checked my app (yes i am sad we have established this a long time ago) if it is when would i get any sort of + ? 
ok so now will have no chance of sleeping?!? please someone be online 
i promise i was not seeing things!! ok so giddy now rambling love to all who had that little bit of faith in my malfunctioning body xx


----------



## MommyNikki

First response tests say they can detect hcg up to 6 days before you miss AF... I got blp's about 6 days before I was supposed to test with $ store tests (however my lines took longer than 3 min but less than 10 to show). You could always test now and test until your missed AF


----------



## MommyNikki

By the way.... Good luck!! :)


----------



## mackjess

Good luck gnomette! sounds very promising!


----------



## gnomette

I am gonna wait til morning its gone midnight here lol I have a superdrug test just as sensitive as frer got butterflies am I going crazy I feel I may have gone a little potty in the last hour an a half need to sleep before one of the sickies wakes up again but I can't x lol


----------



## gnomette

Thank you btw x


----------



## mtln777

Gnomette, how many DPO r u, sorry so hard to keep tarck over all these girlies Ovulation schedules......I had whatI thought was implantation blding, and AF did show up, I do not want to be a debbie downer but, getting ur hopes up esp like I did with 2 BLP and have neg HCG test, was a super let down!!!!!! DON"T TEST................Wait it out I promise the chances are higher to wait it out than the disappointment of AF.....I just went thru this and well u read what torcher it was.....I am having positive thougths amd praying for you.. xoxoxoxoxo:hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Oops my bad! Meant to say pray! Lol. 

Ooh gnomette that sounds amazingly promising!!! Fingers crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## IvyLane

Dolly no prob! Like I said I wish they were my tests! Can't wait!

Gnomette..that's so exciting! I'd be doing you know what in my pants if I were you! I'll be excited to see your update if u do test in the morning. If it was implant bleeding it may take a few days..........I'm suuuuper excited for you though!


----------



## mackjess

This thread is soooo exciting with the BFPs and there are more people getting to their TWW! I love it!!

Just sent the DH to the store for donuts. At least my cravings are making me feel like things are still good!! I swear I'm going to start eating less junk and more veggies (I have increased the fruit and veggies, I've just added more junk too) once I get to the heartbeat part of all this. I think this part of the wait is going to be the scariest for me, so for now I'm eating whatever brings me some comfort. I think its cravings + stress eating for me. :haha:


----------



## mackjess

This message has been brought to you by the damn dunkin donuts ad at the top that I accidentally keep clicking on today!!


----------



## meggiemay93

Mackjess :rofl:

Gnomette I'm praying this means you're gonna get a BFP! If it was implantation bleeding I would wait a few days to test, just so your body has a chance to build up HCG so it can be detected.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Thanks ladies!

:haha: mackjess! I'm thinking about getting Dunkin donuts in the morning! I have a meeting at my church in the morning and its pretty close to a Dunkin!

Gnomette- FX for you!!


----------



## IvyLane

Mmmmmmm donuts! I have that ad too lol. 
Well it's time for bed here. G'nite to anyone who's still awake and g'morning to those on the other side of the pond!


----------



## nicky160880

Gnomette, I have read a few times that if you get implantation bleeding you need to wait at least 2-3 days for the v sensitive test to be + or at least 4-5 for the normal one to show up. 
Btw I had implantation bleeding with my last preg and it was 5 days befor my period too. But I would prob wait until wed/thur but don't be disheartened if u still get a negative it took me 5-6 days after IB to get positive


----------



## meggiemay93

Goodnight Ivy! I should go to bed too


----------



## gnomette

Mtln honestly I don't know I thought I would be ov-ing off my right side that has no tube so I decided this month that I was not tracking anything or bothering about TTC I have had a few family issues to deal with so its kept my mind off things if I do test tbh I am up with one of the sickies so have been dancing round the hallway working out weather to use a cheapie an see what happens or wait til Saturday I am due anytime between Friday an Sunday x bfn's don't bother me they seem sort of normal lol so may just do it as I have not poas all month lol x thank you for all your support loves to al.Xxx


----------



## gnomette

glad i didnt test as :witch: just showed 3 days early really confused my cycles have been regular an now they have started mucking around again thats whats bothering me more than anything not that af showed cause i knew this month was going to be a long shot anyway see what happens next cycle see what it does even if we are not trying x oh well never mind good bye 2012 an hello 2013 heres to new year new start new crazy me ttc lol xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Awe, sorry AF came...that sucks. Oh well Im sure you will get your bfp next month :)


----------



## IvyLane

Booooooooo! Sorry gnomette :nope: I know you weren't getting your hopes up but I was for you :haha: I was really hoping this would be your month even though you weren't expecting anything. Well I hope you figure out what's going on with your cycles. I know how frustrating it is when they don't follow the rules. 
Hiya to everyone else. 
Still at the very begining of my tww. Trying to prepare my self for af to show right as I will be throwing friends baby shower. For some reason though after I finally got all the ewcm and positive opks this month I calmed down a bit and even started planning how to do it better next month. So I may not be as devistated as I thought if af shows. I'm kind of getting my head in it for the long run since I know many woman do wait a very long time. This thread has been crazy with all of the bfps but I don't want to expect that will be me and have a total melt down.
Well anyway....hope everyone is happy and healthy today!


----------



## MommyNikki

Ivy cant wait til your ready to start testing :) I hate waiting...very impatient :) lol


----------



## IvyLane

Thanks : ) I shouldn't even THINK about testing until next Wed...I'd be somewhere between 9 to12 dpo I think...I'm having a hard time nailing down anything more def than that. It will prob be in the middle like 10 or 11dpo so I MIGHT have a chance of getting something to show on a frer...then I'll have a few days to prepare my self for af coming before my friends shower if it looks like I'm not getting a bfp this month.
This week is going to go by slooooowly! But I do have quite a bit of planning left to do so maybe that will be enough to make it go by a little faster : )


----------



## Dollybird

Aw gnomette I'm so sad! I was so excited for you I totally had my hopes up for u too! 
Oooh ivy not long till testing!! It's funny cause we agonise the tww and count it down, and I thought after it was over that would be it.. But it's not.. It's just te beginning.. Then it's the 12 week wait until scan, and 20 week wait until gender scan, then 40week wait until baby is born! It never ends! Anyways I have my fingers crossed for you!!  xxx


----------



## IvyLane

Dolly. I know what you mean about waiting. With my full term pregnancies I was always waiting for the next milestone. I felt so bad about not fully enjoying my pregnancies that this last time I vowed to just enjoy the time I had. Then I realized a few days later that I was MCing. But funny enough the time I had was well spent...I feel like I "bonded" with my baby even though it was such a short time. 
So I plan on doing the same if I get another bfp. Not that it will be easy to not be trying to mentally hurry things along to the next Dr visit....but I plan on slowing it down as much as I can. We are planning on this being our last so I don't want to miss out by worrying so much.
We'll see how it goes when it really happens though lol.


----------



## mtln777

good early afternoon ladies, just thougth i would fill you in on my CRAZY am......So yest I started getting this pain in my left Ovary side and in that area.....The pain was so bad last night thought maybe taken something for pain and maybe sleep itt off. Well this am when I wok up it was still there. God love my mother in law she came over to help me get the kids ready for school as I could barely stand...So I took myself to the ER and they did a prego test which obviously I knew would be neg, but I ws fearing it was going to be a Ectopic, never had pain like that....They did an u/s and found my ovaries working in great condition, no issues!!!!???? So I am not sure where the pain is coming from but, it was a relief to know there was nothing wrong with my ovaries....So now I can get an xtra little TLC from the family and my hubby cuz he was feeling guilty he couldn't break out of work to meet me.....So here is to being cd5 and just 8-10 days to go before OPK time.....So glad my body isn't messed up!!!! Gnomette-Here is to our BFP's for the new year.....you r right behind me in cycles....Let's do this together xoxoxooxxoxo:hugs:

All you preggers keep on trucking along the rest of us will be there soon!!!!!!!

All u TWW keep ur heads high and KEEP BUSY!!!!!


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Aw gnomette I'm so sad! I was so excited for you I totally had my hopes up for u too!
> Oooh ivy not long till testing!! It's funny cause we agonise the tww and count it down, and I thought after it was over that would be it.. But it's not.. It's just te beginning.. Then it's the 12 week wait until scan, and 20 week wait until gender scan, then 40week wait until baby is born! It never ends! Anyways I have my fingers crossed for you!!  xxx

Excuse me Dolly 20 Week GENDER SCAN??????? U mean 20 week measurement scan!!!!!!! Don't u be telling me some [email protected]$t.. :haha:...lol TEAM YELLOW u can do it.....Do u need more convincing?????


----------



## Dollybird

Haha no convincing required!! I'm team yellow all the way!! Although I'm pretty sure I'm having a boy.. Dunno why just get the feeling! Sorry to gear you've been having a rough time, hope hubby is looking after u well. Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Okay, who ever wrote about the dunkin donuts thing yesterday, that banner has been driving me f*ing nuts all day...I purposely will not buy a dunkin donut because of that banner now! LOL


----------



## bazzb

i wanna try dunkin donut lol


----------



## MommyNikki

do you have them up there in Canada?


----------



## MommyNikki

btw like the new ticker :)


----------



## bazzb

no we dont :( just tim hortons

which one my TTC one?

I deleted my charting account with FF, i feel so much better :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

:haha: I got some Dunkin Donuts this morning! Mint hot chocolate and a pumpkin donut! Yum!

Gnomette- So sorry that the :witch: showed!
Mtln- Very sorry about all the troubles that you've had this morning, but at least it wasn't an ectopic! Hope you get things figured out and there is nothing wrong!
Ivy- I can't wait for you to test! I'm keeping my FX for your :bfp:!

AFM- My doc called me a few minutes ago with my blood results from yesterday. She said my progesterone is great, i can't remember the exact #, but it was 30 something, and they want it to be at least over 4. And she said my hcg was 97, so she thinks I am between 1-2 weeks fetal age which would be about right according to FF I am 3w5d gestational age! I go in on Thursday to have another blood draw to check how my levels are increasing!


----------



## MommyNikki

congrats pray! looks like everything is A-ok! :)

bazz do you have a krispy kreme? We have got alot of donut places it seems like...i do like tim hortons tho!!


----------



## bazzb

No:( they closed lol
We have country style - barf lol
Timmy's :)
Second cup
Starbucks 
Williams 
I think that's it lol


----------



## MommyNikki

Yum, I sure miss me some Starbucks. I could go for a Carmel frap right now :) bazz please drink one for me before you fall preggo! I miss my caffeine!!


----------



## bazzb

hahah will do
im a more of a double double coffee girl


----------



## bazzb

Omg my hubby just informed me there is a krispy kream 20 min from me! Lol


----------



## mtln777

Wow i guess I have to make u girlies jealous, there are 2 Timmy's within 2 min from my housee oh yeah Dunkin donuts, is 1 min from my house and starbucks is 5 min from my house.......Now I want a Caramel Frap with xtra caramel......Tooo bad it's pouring like cats and dogs my hubby is at school , kids just got out of the bath and I feel like garbage....I am on the mend though!!!!!! :) AF has lightened up and I also escaped the violation of the (in Dolly's terms) dildo cam...:haha: today as they had an IV in me and it made my bladder full enough to see the ovaries and uterus. WOOHOO!!!!! I'm just glad that everything was ok.....:) Really makes me happy!!!:thumbup: Knowing there are NO PROBS....:) Well I'm off to put my kiddo's to bed, so glad they cannot tell time and it gets dark early..hehe


----------



## MommyNikki

lol bazz way to know your neighborhood lol


----------



## bazzb

Lol mtnl I have the timmies n Starbucks nest by but I had no idea about Krispy Kreme
Will be trying it this weekend :)

Is it Friday yet!!


----------



## bazzb

I had the stupid dildo cam in September
I guess if something was wrong they would have seen right?


----------



## bazzb

Omg Bazz relax lol


----------



## MommyNikki

I once went to the gun and they did a scan for some reason and they said my ovaries and uterus were in great condition..(which was a weird thing to get complimented on but I was flattered), then 2 healthy pregnancy and still mc on my 3rd pregnancy...it just happens so don't worry bazz


----------



## bazzb

I know thx nik xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Btw I meant gyn ... This dumb Iphone changes my words as I type


----------



## bazzb

Haha mine too
I learn to read iPhone language lol


----------



## MommyNikki

So when is it you can start testing? I gotta make a countdown for ya lol I should make a ticker for the couple of you guys waiting to test lol


----------



## nicky160880

Hi girls. I'm loving the donut chat!! :)
I had to resist the Krispy kremes yesterday at the motorway services. It's weird because I've really gone off sweet stuff since I've been pregnant but still had a job resisting the donuts (why r they so good)!! ;)

Mtln glad to know all is ok with all ur bits. I had two dildo scans in October, it is reassuring to know ovaries etc are all healthy. 
It's funny once I have a cervical smear test and the nurse said to me I had a very healthy cervix (and like someone mentioned above) weirdly I felt quite flattered! Ha ha

I'm staying in a hotel this week. But it's too hot and I can't sleep. 
To all the bfps how weeks days along is everyone? I think I'm 5w4 today...... I really can't wait to get past the 7 week stage because that's when I started bleeding the last time. 
Also I love symptom spotting.....how is everyone getting on? I still don't have much just period-like lower tummy/back pains and ever so slightly achy boobs. Kinda wish I would get some morning sickness for reassurance ..... Ha ha I think I just be crazy !!

X


----------



## nicky160880

Hi again. Think I should maybe get a ticker. How do I do that? Am I being totally dumb? X


----------



## MommyNikki

For the ticker go to lilypie.com, fill it in and copy the bb code (it will say use on forums or something like that)

Afm..no symptoms.. Felt like 1 boob was sore today, but its fine now. I've had a cold so I attribute my yuck feeling and lack of energy to that. Week 6 is coming up so we'll see if anything happens. My first appt is thurs but I doubt ill get a scan


----------



## bazzb

MommyNikki said:


> So when is it you can start testing? I gotta make a countdown for ya lol I should make a ticker for the couple of you guys waiting to test lol

Lol I doubt ill test ill just wait for af
I am havi g cramps now like af is coming tomorrow lol but I'm only about 4 dpo so I dunno what's going on


----------



## nicky160880

Oh girls I'm so scared. I've just been to the toilet and I have some bleeding. Not a lot but its definately there. Sh*t what should I do. Im not at home this week and I'm starting to really freak out about this. I feel so sad :(


----------



## gnomette

Can you ring your Dr? Did you have implantation bleed? Is it red orbrown? It could be left over Ib? Keep an eye an if it gets worse then just go a&e (er if in us) have you bd recently it could be that are you getting any cramping x fingers crossed its nothing to worry bout loves xx


----------



## nicky160880

I'm in Exeter. No no bding. My boyfriend lives in Spain. We've not been together for 3 weeks. I'm so worried and upset.


----------



## nicky160880

Sorry forgot to say not i didn't have Ib this time. Dr / epau doesn't open until 8 but I'm suppose to be going on a course with work today for the next 3 days :(
SH*T not again .....


----------



## gnomette

sorry i was at work xx try to stay calm was it red or brown blood? if it was brown then its fairly likely that it was old blood xx have you had anymore since? 
sending you loads of loves an hugs hunny xx


----------



## twinkletots

Thinking of you nicky and wishing you luck x x x


----------



## nicky160880

It's browny pink blood. But this is how it started last time :(
My work are getting me a flight home today. Epu say they won't scan until 6 weeks so would maybe do a scan on Friday.


----------



## gnomette

i have everything crossed for you hun that they scan you soon xx don't give up hope xx have you had anymore?
much loves an hugs hun xx


----------



## nicky160880

Thanks gnomette your so lovely 
Only a little more bleeding so far


----------



## bazzb

Nicky I'm so sorry u r stressing
Remember more times than not spotting isn't serious
It's just because we had a bad experience the last time we automatically think the worst:hugs::hugs:

Safe travels home, maybe ur doc can do ur betas to ensure they are still rising
Will keep u in my prayers


----------



## IvyLane

Nicky. Just logged on and saw your posts. Sooooo sorry. I hope you can get to the dr soon and everything is ok. This sucks! Again, so sorry.


----------



## BeautifulD

Congratulations Pray!!! :hugs:


----------



## gnomette

spotting can be a lot of harmless things hunny so there's no reason to give up hope xx just after my 6 week scan with dd an elliott i was told there was still a little bit of a ib still hanging around so i could have had a little bleed so like i said it could be completely harmless xx safe journey home xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh nicky :hugs: I have everything crossed for you hun.... Like the other ladies have said brown can be harmless so don't give up hope :hugs:


----------



## IvyLane

Just wanted to add that a friend of mine had bleeding and now has a healthy 3 year old. Also wanted to clarify when I said I was sorry and "this sucks" in my last message that I didn't mean I thought the worst was happening...just that it sucks that you have to go through any sort of extra worry after already experiencing loss. As the others said..lots of woman experience bleeding and it's nothing. I just happened to go back and read my message again and thought I wasn't too clear.


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Nicky in so sorry to gear this. Hope you're ok, the others are right though bleeding isn't always a bad sign try stay positive. Lots of :hug: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nicky, I am so sorry that you have to go through this worry. I know how upsetting it can be even if everything is fine! Try to stay positive and not stress to much (easier said than done), because the stress is bad for the baby!

AFM- I am 3w6d. I know what you mean about getting past a certain point. My first 2 MC I started bleeding before 5 weeks. Then my last MC, I didn't find out till my 8 week scan that there was no hb. So I'm definitely looking forward to seeing that hb!


----------



## nicky160880

Thanks girls for your lovely messages. I'm home now so feel a bit better. I guess time will tell I just really hope it's ok :(
X


----------



## mackjess

praying for you nic


----------



## MommyNikki

nicky, cant you go to a ER to check if you are alright if your doctor isnt in right now? The hospitals here will check anyone bleeding or having pain while preg and even do scans to check on the baby


----------



## nicky160880

I'm not sure if we can here? I think pre12 weeks we have to go through epu unless it is a medical emergency. :(


----------



## bazzb

where are u from Nicky160880?


----------



## meggiemay93

A lot to catch up on here so sorry if I miss anybody.

Nicky I'm praying that your baby is doing good and that the bleeding stops! The other ladies are right the bleeding could be nothing.

Pray Yay that things looked good at your checkup!

Mtln I hope you get to feeling better and i'm glad your ovaries and everything look good.

Gnomette I'm so sorry AF got you!

AFM Af is supposed to come sometime between now and Sunday. I'm praying she stays away. I'm kinda excited and I'm not sure if it's cause of what I ordered DH for Christmas or because I think it might be possible I'll have a BFP or both. I've been feeling kinda sick off and on through out the last 2 days (could be imagination) and my nips are definitely sore except when I touch them.


----------



## MommyNikki

Nicky I would go to a hospital just to be on the safe side, it probably is nothing but I would consider it emergency worthy. If it costs too much I would try you ob as soon as possible. I don't know how the medical works where you live, in the states though, all women care is free if you cannot afford it.


----------



## bazzb

If in Canada it's all free
Although the wait time may be long it's worth the reassurance
Xx


----------



## IvyLane

How's everyone doing today?
Nicky..I hope things are looking up for you!
Afm..nothing much to report. I had some very mild pinching yesterday on both my lower left and lower right abdomen at dif times during the day but it seems too early to be anything exciting so trying not to get my hopes up. 
I hope everyone is doing well....our thread was pretty far down on the page so I needed to bring it back up to the top : )


----------



## IvyLane

Oh...meggiemae...how's it going? U holding out until Sunday to test?


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ivy! I was just about to ask the same thing! What dpo are u now? I'm tired, just finished three nightshifts they were awful and I had an agressive patient who at one point had my cornered in a bathroom.. Was terrified I'd get hit- been hit before including one punched in my stomach by a confused one but I'm usually nt that worried.. But now things are different!! Felt all anxious this morning as its the first morning in days I've not been sick, but after having a sleep the nausea was back with avengence! My hubby was cooking bacon an I had to go upstairs until he'd finished!! 
Nicky how are u getting on?? Hope u are well. :hugs: 
And the rest of u ladies?? Hope Alls well. Xxx :dust:


----------



## IvyLane

Wow dolly! I can't imagine doing a job like that while pregnant. With my first I was so exhausted all of the time I ended up quitting work after the first trimester (I wanted to be a stay at home mom anyway but was going to wait until closer to the due date)...but I was never in any physical danger! That's scary! Can they make any accommodations for you?
...I'm somewhere between 3 and 6 dpo...prob more likely 4 or 5. I caught my surge right at the begining and one source (although it was the only one that said this..most say either 12 to 36 or 12 to 48) said it could be up to 3 days after that you actually ovulate... so just trying to give myself a large window this time so I maybe will hold out a bit longer before testing.


----------



## mackjess

Dolly how scary! I remember being terrified because my DH and I were going to a football game when I was prego with the last one, and I was a fan of the opposing team. Usually I am pretty boisterous while showing love for my team, but I was going to borrow a shirt for the right team from his sister. Unfortunately my m/c started the day before the game so it wasn't a worry anymore.

Ivy - Fx for you. Honestly, I could tell I was knocked up about 3 days after it happened, but I didn't want to believe it. :) I convinced myself so much that I wasn't that I was floored with my BFP. 

Nicky - Hope you are doing OK, and that pesky bleeding stopped. I did have bleeding myself, twice, and it was nerve wracking. The first time I knew it was IB, and was OK with it. When I got it again a week later it freaked me out, but the OB said it was just the rest of my IB working itself out.

Hope everyone is doing well today. I'm pretty impressed I could remember 3 ppl to type to instead of my usual 2. LOL

Today I've officially been prego for a month. I only knew for 36 hours last time, so this is quite exciting. My first scan is today. After the whole progesterone dropping, I am so nervous about it that I'm about to barf. I hope I get to continue being prego. Leaving in 3 hours to head to the DR. And I also think I had my first hormone rage, as I made DH stay in the other room and didn't say bye to him this AM because I was so mad. I figured it was better than yelling at him since I was probably madder than I needed to be. I recognized that, but I still couldn't stop being mad!! I'm sure it will all be forgotten when we are at our appt. :)


----------



## Dollybird

Oh don't get me wrong things like that are very rare and usually it's old confused ones so they don't do too much damage. Not told anyone at work I'm preg yet and dont really wanna till I'm twelve weeks so just being careful until then! Tbh I don't think the one last night would've done much either I think I'm just totally paranoid at the mo and extra anxious!! And actually it's the long shifts that are killing me more than anything (12.5hrs.. A very busy 12.5 hrs)! 
Ivy yeh it's best to give a big window especially when u not entirely sure. And it's always better nt to test too early cause u might get dissapointed if u get a bfn, when actually u might really be bfp! 
Oh mackjess how exciting!!!! Woo. I'm sure it will all be grand. Will u update us after it? Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

All you ladies waiting to test, FX for you to get your long anticipated :bfp:!

Dolly- that's scary! I couldn't even imagine! Are you a nurse?

Mack- praying your appt goes very good today and you get to see your little bean and the hb! Let us know how it goes! :hugs:

Nicky- any update?

AFM- I am 4w today! I went and had blood drawn this morning to see how my levels are progressing. I will get my results tomorrow!


----------



## IvyLane

Yay mackjess...can't wait for updates! How exciting and nerve wracking at the same time!

...I hope the pinching is a sign...although I've had things like that and nothing came of it. Last month I was sure I had implantation cramps since they were sooooo bad and to one side. It's possible I had another chemical but it just didn't show on the test this time...there's no way of knowing now though. O was late again like it was with the chemical I knew about so it's possible I did. But just gotta keep going. I'm doing better with my vitamins this month (I HATE taking them) so maybe that will make the difference.

Dolly...glad u aren't in too much danger..just keep an eye out for those old fiesty ones lol. They can be pretty strong when they want to be lol.


----------



## IvyLane

Hey pray! Glad to see you're doing well. Hope your levels r good and you can keep sane while u wait...I'd be going nuts...I don't know if I will go get them done or not.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm trying to stay calm! Lol! I need to work on Christmas cards today, so hopefully that will keep my mind off of it a bit! When I switched to my new OB I told her that on my only successful pregnancy I was on progesterone suppositories, so she wants to monitor my levels to make sure I don't need them!


----------



## mackjess

Pray - Good for you. I haven't even started on xmas cards or xmas shopping. I'm such a ball of nerves I just go home. Our tree is up with lights but no decorations, and because my DH did that. LOL


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I ordered photo cards, and I just got them in the mail the other day, so I figured I need to get them out. But I stay home, so I have a bit more time. It's also harder for me to write since I don't have very good fine motor with my right hand, so I make labels which makes it really easy!

As for christmas shopping I pretty much got everything for my son, DH and I really don't get each other much (DH got like $300 worth of hunting gear last month!), I have no idea what I am getting the parents, and I am making blankets for the siblings (2 done, still working on the last one). 

I think I am going to surprise our parents with a "grand kids" picture frame with a pic of my son holding a pregnancy test or something. If I have a US before christmas that would be neat.


----------



## meggiemay93

Pray That's a great idea! That would be an awesome Christmas present and way to spill the beans!

Dolly I'll be praying for your work that none of the old people try to hurt you.

Ivy Good idea waiting to test. I'm gonna try to wait til Monday, but it seems so far away!

Mackjess Yay for making it a whole month! I'm praying for you! Hopefully your DH understands it's just hormones.

AFM I'm trying to hold out til Monday to test. Last night we BD'ed and after DH asked when my AF is supposed to come. I said sometime between now and Sunday. He goes I hope it doesn't come. Of course I get excited and go "Really!!!". Guess what he said. "Yeah, cause then I don't have to wait a week to do that again." Seriously come on, guys can be so disappointing sometimes. It's a good thing I love him!


----------



## MommyNikki

Well everyone, had my first ob appt today. They are willing to settle my worries by scanning me next tuesday. I have not had any preggo symptoms, maybe its early but I am so overwhelmed and scared about this scan I have been holding back tears all day. I don't know how prepared I am to be in that situation again. I would just die. I fear that I will feel this way my whole pregnancy..If this scan goes good I will think "I found out at 8 weeks...is the baby still okay" and I will dread every scan for fear of the worse. I am really upset right now..Very anxious and worried and sick to my stomach :( Im hoping all goes well.


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh pray I am indeed.. For my sins! Lol. Love it though can't imagine doing anything else. Let us know how you get on with your bloods! Yeh ivy the oldies can be surprisingly feisty at times.. Had a Zimmer launched at me one night lol. 
Oh meggie how exciting!! Not long now till testing!!! 
Mommynikki glad they scanning you! It will hopefully put your mind to rest. Lots of people have very few symptoms in pregnancy and its perfectly normal so try not to worry. 
Mackjess any news on your scan yet? Xxx


----------



## meggiemay93

MommyNikki I'm praying your scan goes good! Maybe you won't have any symptoms this pregnancy. I'll be praying that you do have some though just to ease your mind!


----------



## mackjess

Just got back. They said my bean looked perfect, HB 172, measuring 7weeks 2days. I am actually happy. So far I've just been nerves. 

I can't wait for more scans and more BFPs from everyone to follow!!


----------



## twinkletots

Just wanted to drop in and say I am still keeping my eye on you ladies to see how you're all doing.
I feel the weeks are going in slow motion, that's what happens when you start testing at 4dpo!!


----------



## Dollybird

Mackjess that's wonderful news!!! And measuring perfectly too!! So pleased for u xxx


----------



## meggiemay93

Yay Mackjess!

Twinkletots I'm praying the time goes fast and you get a BFP!! What dpo are you now? Or was testing at 4dpo meaning today?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> Just got back. They said my bean looked perfect, HB 172, measuring 7weeks 2days. I am actually happy. So far I've just been nerves.
> 
> I can't wait for more scans and more BFPs from everyone to follow!!

Thats great that your scan went so well! :happydance: So exciting! I can't wait until I get my first scan!

I sneezed a while ago and I had this horrible pain in my lower right abdomen! I remember them from when I was prego with my son, but I wasn't expecting it! Ouch!


----------



## twinkletots

meggiemay93 said:


> Yay Mackjess!
> 
> Twinkletots I'm praying the time goes fast and you get a BFP!! What dpo are you now? Or was testing at 4dpo meaning today?

Hi meggie, I already got my bfp! Was on this (extremely lucky) thread when I got it.
I am now 5 weeks 3 days but feel like should be at least 8 weeks cos started testing from about 4dpo!!


----------



## meggiemay93

Oops! I bet I did read that before! Well congrats and i'm praying the weeks go fast til you get to hold your rainbow baby!


----------



## bazzb

mommynikki try not to worry to much although I know I will be the same once I get my BFP

MackJess!!! yay!! so happy for you ;)


----------



## Womble12

Hi All, I have been missing in action for about 3 weeks, taken me ages to catch up with all the news.

This really is a lucky thread, cannot believe how many BFP's there have been, congratulations to you all, so excited for everyone.

Nicky160880 - hope you are ok and the bleeding never turned into anything much. Fx for you.

AFM, I had a week away in Egypt, ovulated on our day of departure, typical! Now 6 dpo and trying not to symptom spot, mainly cause I have none :-( but am very stressed at work and generally feeling down.

Hope everyone is well, think there's a few of us testing in the next week so let's hope we can join the bfp club! I'm going to try and not test till af is due, so weds/thurs next week..... may not make it! 

And good luck to those waiting to ovulate too. Xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

My doc called about 30 mins ago with my blood results from yesterday, she said it looks great! The HCG has increased to 545, it was 97 on Monday! But seriously, that is the earliest I've ever had a doctor call...7:30am!


----------



## Womble12

Pray2bBlessed said:


> My doc called about 30 mins ago with my blood results from yesterday, she said it looks great! The HCG has increased to 545, it was 97 on Monday! But seriously, that is the earliest I've ever had a doctor call...7:30am!

Didn't know they even opened that early! Great news on the hcg levels :happydance:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Womble12 said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> My doc called about 30 mins ago with my blood results from yesterday, she said it looks great! The HCG has increased to 545, it was 97 on Monday! But seriously, that is the earliest I've ever had a doctor call...7:30am!
> 
> Didn't know they even opened that early! Great news on the hcg levels :happydance:Click to expand...

They're not! I missed the first call, so I tried to call them back and it went to an answering service! Lol! They didn't re-check my progesterone, she said since it was so high on Monday they didn't need to again. I guess I thought they were going to recheck that too since I was on suppositories with my son. Anyways I scheduled my first prenatal appt for Monday!


----------



## mackjess

Yay Pray!!

GL Womble and the testers coming up.


----------



## IvyLane

Hey everyone
Pray congrats on great numbers! And an awsome Dr!
Womble welcome back! Hope you enjoyed your time away! I've never been anywhere exciting like that : ) I am trying to hold out until Wed to test too but am not really sure when AF is due since I have such a large window of time where I could have Oed...this month was a bit different since I had very strong opks and tons of ewcm for so many days...usually I can nail it down to 2 days but I've got 4 to work with this month..ugggg...well at least I Oed! Lol. 
So I figure next wed I'll be somewhere between 9 and 12 dpo which MAY get me some sort of answer??? I'm pretty much counting on me going crazy before then though and peeing all over every stick I can find! walking sticks, chopsticks, pogosticks....they are ALL fair game!


----------



## mtln777

Hey Girlies, Pray Yeah!!!! thats all I got to say for u!!!!! I'm doing ok cd7 and the witch is finally going away!!!! So next week I am getting into the Bd spirit...lol I will be taking charge this month and going to ring in the new year the RIGHT way with a BFP!!!! All u girls on here are soooooo lovely and I'm sorry I havent been around been in a funk with hubby, kids and trying to get into the xmas spirit.....Things aree starting to look brighhter on this side of the world :) I am soooo happy for alll of u getting on with ur sticky beans :thumbup: Those in limbo keep ur heads up OUR BFP's are coming.....With this lucky thread come on now were def. in the +!!!! Hope everyone has a GREAT day waiting for my oldest to get off the bus and were getting a xmas tree......and The Elf on The Shelf!!!! Those with kids a MUST have.....google it soooooo darn cute and it works...:haha: Looking forward to the next few weeks lots of :hugs: 
BTW my name is Tara :) xoxoxo


----------



## meggiemay93

Womble Welcome back! I'll be praying that you caught the eggy and get a BFP this month! 

Pray Yay for great numbers!!!

AFM If AF is going to come she should be her today or tomorrow. I don't have any AF symptoms anymore and my nips hurt like crazy! I'm planning on testing Monday, but I might chicken out and wait longer. I'm just so nervous! Nervous that she will come, but also nervous that she won't! I was never this nervous any of the other months I tested.


----------



## mackjess

Oh meggie, I'm getting excited for you. And still praying for your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Womble12

Ivylane, we'll have to try and encourage eachother to wait it out till testing!! I am usually ok at waiting till af is due, but am also confused this month as my usual lp is 12 days but last month was only 10 days, so figure I'll test on 11 days, Wednesday! If af doesn't arrive. Please please please stay away!!!! We can hold out, we can! And if all else fails your idea of chopsticks, walking sticks etc may have to help us!!! Lol!

Meggiemay- Sore nips sounds positive, I hope af stays away for you! I think I'd be testing today/tomorrow if she's due and not here. It is nerve wracking. I have learnt that it's best to wait for af otherwise I just waste those tests or get down about it! Plus I get quite proud of myself if I manage to wait to test! Oooh hope you get a :bfp:

Mtln, am also hoping you get a new year bfp!! Come on lucky thread!!!! :thumbup:

You ladies with BFP's, we're your symptoms the same as previous BFP's or different or no symptoms? I keep thinking I have painful boobs but them think I imagine it, and that was my big sign last time!! Sigh....!!


----------



## meggiemay93

Womble Thanks! When I was pregnant I didn't have sore nips at all, but I also don't usually have sore nips with AF. So we'll see. I know I don't have a BFP but when my nips started hurting this month I thought for sure I was imagining it. They have gotten much worse now so I know i'm not imagining it. I hope this is the case for you and you get a BFP!


----------



## MommyNikki

IvyLane said:


> Hey everyone
> Pray congrats on great numbers! And an awsome Dr!
> Womble welcome back! Hope you enjoyed your time away! I've never been anywhere exciting like that : ) I am trying to hold out until Wed to test too but am not really sure when AF is due since I have such a large window of time where I could have Oed...this month was a bit different since I had very strong opks and tons of ewcm for so many days...usually I can nail it down to 2 days but I've got 4 to work with this month..ugggg...well at least I Oed! Lol.
> So I figure next wed I'll be somewhere between 9 and 12 dpo which MAY get me some sort of answer??? I'm pretty much counting on me going crazy before then though and peeing all over every stick I can find! walking sticks, chopsticks, pogosticks....they are ALL fair game!

LMAO chopsticks, pogosticks...lmao your crazy


----------



## MommyNikki

Congrats Pray on the numbers..I still have not had blood work done I have some to be done before my next appt. 

As for the testers---I am really keeping fx for you guys! Its time to see how lucky this thread really is! 

AFM...Ive been a bitch lately. DH is in this "wake up at 5-6am" kick right now and in the process is waking me up as well (and it takes me forever to fall back asleep, esp when Im mad). My stomach has been hurting alot lately..I feel like I got the flu just without all the nastiness that comes along with it. Kinda turned off to food and exhausted. Maybe its my morning sickness..who knows. All I know is I am ready to rip DH head off about everything..Im just trying to keep to myself. All I wanna do is lay down in bed all day


----------



## meggiemay93

MommyNikki Maybe this is a symptom finally! Do you want me to pray for it to go away or not?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Ivy - I know your going to get your :bfp: this month, I can just feel it!

Mtln - Get to BDing soon! Its time for a New Year's :bfp:!

Meggie - I'm praying that af stays away! I would probably have started testing by now, but I'm a test-a-holic and have no willpower! I'm looking forward to seeing that :bfp:!

Womble - I can't really remember what my symptoms were from my previous pregnancies, except with my son I remember really dark veins on my chest. This time I could of swore AF was about to arrive! I had compared my chart with my chart from last cycle, and all of my symptoms were the same almost to the exact day. So I thought I was out, but I tested the next morning and thats when I got my :bfp:!

Nikki - I hope your DH realizes its just the hormones! And I hope that your stomach feels better soon!!


----------



## IvyLane

Meggie. I'm so excited for you and if I was you there would be no way in u know where I could hols out testing this long! I wan't to test FOR you! Lol


----------



## mackjess

Ivy, you had me rolling. And I am a POAS addict myself. I saw one of my prego tests at the back of my cabinet and got a little sad the other day. Something about whizzing on stuff made me feel like I was doing something, I didn't even get that bummed about negatives. I miss it!! :haha:

I can't wait for more testing results. I'm like meggie, I think I get more excited for other ppl than I did myself. Maybe there are too many scary thoughts to go along with it when it's myself, but everyone else I'm just ecstatic for.

Womble - I had no symptoms til about a week after I missed AF, and I didn't get a positive test until 9 days after, and even then it was very weak. Probably a chemical pregnancy. The only thing I noticed was the smells, my thyroid (since I don't make the hormone and have to take synthroid), and my bbs got bigger. But the bbs didn't happen until about 10 days after missed AF, and then the m/c started a few days after.

This pregnancy, totally different. I honestly think I knew deep down 2-4 days after, but I was in complete denial. I had IB, which I did not have the first time about 4 days DPO, 3 tiny red dots, then the rest of the IB came out about 13 days DPO and was brownish. I had the blue veins, the thyroid symptoms kicked in, and my positive was bout 8 days DPO. Confirmed at the doc 10DPO. I started to think I was out because at 5DPO, I started having PMS really bad. I usually never spot before AF starts, but it was only my 2nd cycle after m/c so I thought maybe it was showing up early. Usually I dont have any AF symptoms until the day it actually starts, so I couldn't figure out what was going on. I just took a test because I'd felt like AF was coming for about 3 days but hadn't shown up. After that, the AF symptoms faded at 10DPO and I started craving Jalapenos (I usually can't eat spicy food) the blue veins in my bbs showed up, I got more congested, tired, lower back pains, hip hurt, I barfed once while brushing my teeth, I had LOADS of symptoms before AF even was due. It's very reassuring. The only added ones I've had since AF didn't show is more tiredness, occasional leg cramps/twitches, occasional pulling sensations, and more queasiness.


----------



## IvyLane

Womble...I don't know if I can wait lol..I've been looking over my calendar again and again trying to find any logical reason to test before Wed. Argh! I was really going to try to stay sane this 2WW! Oh well...so much for that! I would prob test now if I could hold my wee long enough....good thing I have a bladder the size of a pea! 
I really don't know what to think of this month. Been off and on crampy and nips a bit sore but these symptoms started before O so they don't do any good as preg symptoms.Grrrrr.
And the month of my mc I was so busy I didn't record anything in the time leading up to my bfp. 
Well anyway...I look forward to seeing a few more bfp on this thread even if one of them isn't mine. 
You guys that are closer to testing time are killing me!lol. I just want to scream :test::test::test: but then I'd be guilty of spreading the crazy!
Can't wait!


----------



## IvyLane

Mackjess. I think it's cool you got symptoms so early. A lot of pp say it's impossible to get implantation and symptoms so early but then there are these real life stories of people who have. I think "science" has a lot to learn. It's too bad they start putting opinions as facts out there when they should really just say "we don't know much about this yet". There is so much yet to learn about the human body! I like when I hear about pp who just knew they were preggers...I think it's very sweet!


----------



## meggiemay93

Okay ladies I really want to test now! Maybe I can manage to get the store and buy a test without DH knowing that's why i'm going to the store. If I manage this I'll test in the morning. I just don't want it to be negative and I don't want to spend more money to get the early detection ones. I don't know what to do! When I was pregnant before I didn't test til a week after AF was due and it was a bright BFP, so I don't know how well those tests would work before that. I think I'll get a test and if BFN and AF doesn't show for a few days I'll buy another. Wow I'm rambling sorry


----------



## mackjess

Ivy - I think they say that because it takes awhile for your HCG to go up after implantation. BUT, that doesn't mean your progesterone and everything else isn't changing before then. I was very surprised since I don't really get OV symptoms, I just "felt" pregnant, until I had what I thought was my PMS symptoms, and half a box of thin mints gone in 1 hr because I was so depressed thinking AF was showing early. LOL.


----------



## IvyLane

Meggiemae. Don't do it if u r gonna be in the dumps after : ( I'm not sure how accurate the cheap ones r if u haven't missed af yet. The frer is expensive but I think better if u r still early. But it just depends on the test. Some woman get the opposite and hate frers...anyway...long story short...your decision but don't want to talk u into it if u will feel bad after : (

Mackjess...I agree there are other hormones also that they don't make tests for (for the general population anyway) and prob some woman are more sensitive to them...I read a few months ago about epf I think it was. Your body HAS to know something is going on before implantation. I think the epf (early pregnancy factor... and I may have the name TOTALLY wrong) tells your body not to attack the little one before it implants. There is still so much to learn : ) ...Still hormones or not I think there is something romantic about being able to tell your little one some day "I just knew you were there right from the beginning" : )


----------



## MommyNikki

I would say go ahead and test anyways, I wasn't supposed to test until the 25th or 26th and got a faint line on the 20th. You can test and if you don't get a line, just test again a couple days later


----------



## MommyNikki

meggiemay93 said:


> MommyNikki Maybe this is a symptom finally! Do you want me to pray for it to go away or not?

Lol pray my dh goes away for a little while... He's going extremely irratating stuff lately... And being snippy. I might snap


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

meggiemay93 said:


> Okay ladies I really want to test now! Maybe I can manage to get the store and buy a test without DH knowing that's why i'm going to the store. If I manage this I'll test in the morning. I just don't want it to be negative and I don't want to spend more money to get the early detection ones. I don't know what to do! When I was pregnant before I didn't test til a week after AF was due and it was a bright BFP, so I don't know how well those tests would work before that. I think I'll get a test and if BFN and AF doesn't show for a few days I'll buy another. Wow I'm rambling sorry

I got my bfp at 12 DPO with 2 IC's, a First Signal (88 cent test from Walmart), and a $ Store test. They were light,but very clear lines!


----------



## bazzb

Mine showed at 11 dpo last time and very dark with a cb
Then 12 dpo my frer was dark too
Good luck :)


----------



## meggiemay93

MommyNikki said:


> meggiemay93 said:
> 
> 
> MommyNikki Maybe this is a symptom finally! Do you want me to pray for it to go away or not?
> 
> Lol pray my dh goes away for a little while... He's going extremely irratating stuff lately... And being snippy. I might snapClick to expand...

I will be praying for that for you! 

Thanks everyone for the info on tests!

AFM I will not be giving in and testing tomorrow. DH decided to come to the store with me so I didn't get a chance to pick up a test. Oh well it might be a good thing I'm starting to think AF is gonna come tomorrow. I just don't feel pregnant. If it doesn't come tomorrow I won't be able to test at least till Monday because in-laws will be here all day Sunday.


----------



## Womble12

MommyNikki said:


> I would say go ahead and test anyways, I wasn't supposed to test until the 25th or 26th and got a faint line on the 20th. You can test and if you don't get a line, just test again a couple days later

How many dpo were you when you got your bfp nikki?


----------



## Womble12

Meggiemay, you are so good, well done. As the nurse at the epu said, it doesn't matter when you find out, if you're pregnant, you're pregnant. She said to wait till 2 weeks after af due! No way I could do that!!

Oooooh I really wanna test now, especially after mackjess you got a bfp at 8dpo! And you all seem to of got early bfp's!! Must wait must wait, will just have to eat lots to distract myself! Luckily I missed the doughnut conversation or else I would have gone straight out to get a Krispy Kreme!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Argh only away a night and come back to a novel! Hehehe. Taken me ages to catch up!! Lol. 
Pray those numbers are brill u must feel so relieved. Now u can relax a bit and enjoy being preggers! 
Womblen I felt completely different this pregnancy- symptoms came on a lot quicker. Both times I knew before bfp that I was preg though.. Just knew.. But it's funny cause the last time I knew something wasn't right, which it wasn't, whereas this time I knew deep down it was different. The only really different symptoms I have had this time is nose bleeds and the af style cramps and round ligament pains. I got my bfp at 11dpo. Pretty sure I'm implanted at 7dpo looking at my symptoms tht I saved in my period tracker app, that seems to be when things changed.
Ivy you make me crack up this had my in stitches.. I look forward to hearing about all the things u pee on! Haha. My hubby got used to ask my what I was peeing on each day he was so used to me peeing on sticks! Haha. Anyways can't wait to hear your bfp story.. I know you're gonna have one soon! 
Mommynikki I'm the same! I fell out with hubby two nights ago cause he complained I had cold hands when I went to cuddle him in bed. I started crying and everything how stupid is that. Any other time I would've just put them on him more to annoy him for a joke but for some reason it hurt my feelings!! I tell u I am not easy to live with just now. Lol. 
Meggie I hope the witch stays as far away as possible and u get a lovely bfp the next few days!!
Afm had work night out last night and really struggled! Got up to dance for a bit but hips were killing me and was back. Had some terrible cramping too which freaked me out a bit but think it was all the movement. It eased when I sat down. And this morning I feel fine.. Which is oddly worrying too!! Still feel queesy though and boobs hurt so that's good. Think the girls from work are getting suss. In fact I have a feeling they've guessed but not saying.. It doesn't take a genius that's two nights out with them I've not drank and I've cried at work 3 times past couple of weeks for stupid reasons. Plus my eating habits are a bit odd just now so that's probably a bit obvious too.. Last set of nightshifts I just ate mini sausages cheese and pickles.. It was the only thing I wanted to eat! Lol xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble12 said:


> MommyNikki said:
> 
> 
> I would say go ahead and test anyways, I wasn't supposed to test until the 25th or 26th and got a faint line on the 20th. You can test and if you don't get a line, just test again a couple days later
> 
> How many dpo were you when you got your bfp nikki?Click to expand...

I didn't keep track, lmp was oct 27, bd'd on and off and then used a online calculator to know when my earliest test date was but tested 5 days before that


----------



## MommyNikki

Dolly I know what you mean. Dh is very insensitive to what women go thru. We fought this morning because I'm not spending my day cleaning the house and because I'm always "complaining" that I don't feel good lately. Hello, I have been sick with a head cold for over a week now and I got morning sickness. I feel like he thinks I made morning sickness up, like its not a real thing. Not to mention he wakes me up at the crack of dawn and then goes and gets a coffee to start his day while I'm left here exhausted. I'm really getting pissed off. Sorry for venting.


----------



## meggiemay93

MommyNikki Sorry about DH not being understanding!

Dolly It just sounds like your body was informing you that you were overdoing it a little, I'm sure your little one is doing great! 

Womble I'm praying for you to get a BFP when you do test!

AFM My nips aren't sore today, but no AF yet it kinda feels like she's coming. Last month she didn't come till 10 at night. But enough about me how is everyone else doing?


----------



## babydoodle

Hey gals! Im sure one of you will have the answer to this question...when the doc first does 'pregnancy bloodwork' at the first appointment, do they automatically check progesterone levels??? Ive just beginning to notice how many ladies need to take supplements and its just so hard not knowing why i lost my little one...i just want to make sure when i get pregnant again i do anything i can possibly do to make sure the baby continues developing properly.


----------



## IvyLane

Babydoodle. First I want to say sorry for your loss and welcome : )
I don't have an answer for you but I'm sure one of the other ladies will be along to help you out. Alot may depend on where you live and your Dr though. Maybe they'd be willing to talk with you over the phone about your concerns. 
Are you actively ttc now or still thinking about it?


----------



## IvyLane

Hi everyone. My name is IvyLane and I'm a peeonastickaholic! It's been...oh...30 min since I pee'd on a stick!
I'm such a moron! Lol. 
So I was doing ok and then saw two ladies I know who are preggers. The one I'm fine with cuz it's been forever and she was preg waaaayyyy before my mc. The other was the one that I found out about a week after my mc and I had a melt down when I found out. We still haven't really talked at all since then. So anyway...I think she may be due around when I was due or maybe a bit before and she's got on all this tight clothing showing off her bump and what do I do? I drive home seething the whole way and promptly pee on a test when I KNOW there is no way on God's green earth that it's going to be positive!
Les sigh! (Don't actually know french so taking a wild quess at the spelling here)
So here I am at my support group confessing my sins lol.:blush::shrug::loopy:
And now I'm going to go do some Googleing about pee sticks


----------



## babydoodle

IvyLane said:


> Babydoodle. First I want to say sorry for your loss and welcome : )
> I don't have an answer for you but I'm sure one of the other ladies will be along to help you out. Alot may depend on where you live and your Dr though. Maybe they'd be willing to talk with you over the phone about your concerns.
> Are you actively ttc now or still thinking about it?

Thanks! Well its been almost 2 months since my mc and i am waiting to get my period and then ill be ready to try!!!I think I got a period 20 days ago but its so hard to tell because its been a lot of bleeding off and on since my DNC i was 12+3 when i mc....hormone levels are normal now and im really excited to be getting back to normal.


----------



## bazzb

I got a period 8 weeks post mc
I was 11 weeks 3 days when I lost my baby

My period was heavy but lasted 6 days I've had some pink n brown discharge since then but I went to the doc who says its normal. And I got a positive opk 9 days ago:)

Good luck to you hun xx


----------



## babydoodle

I should really go out and get myself some of those opk's!!! I always know when i ovulated before but now i feel all messed up...who knows maybe i will start AF in the next week then hopefully ill be back to normal.


----------



## bazzb

I think you will
The dr told me its just like our bodies resetting so it takes time
Don't panic like I did if u spot or have brown discharge after your period! He said its normal since we have been through so much


----------



## Womble12

Welcome babydoodle. Sorry for your loss. I have also been wondering about progesterone & that if I get pregnant I will be scared. I think when (being positive!!) I find out I am pregnant I am going to ask my doctor to check my levels, they can only say no. I do find gp's kinda useless at my surgery though.

Ivy you crack me up!!! How did the google research go! You know, least we're all mad together. Not so much now, but before mc I used to google poas photos all the time, to see if even though they said negative, could they actually be positive because somebody on a forum says it happened to them once!! Ridiculous! My DH has said I'm not to test till weds.... But I persuaded him maybe I could test on tues if I have lotsa symptoms!! Ivy, you on the testing everyday trip now?

Dolly, it so hard not drinking at social events isn't it. Luckily with other women I think most are sensitive and Wont say anything. When I was preg I was out with work and one of the guys in front of whole table goes why aren't you drinking??? I was like erm erm I er just dont feel great and luckily one of the ladies stepped in and changed the subject! 

Sorry to hear about unsympathetic DH's, they don't realise how lucky they are not having to be sick and tired from the baby carrying. Hope they're being a bit nicer now.

Afm, I was asked to be a bridesmaid last night, in nov 2013. I confidentially stated i'll have to of lost the baby weight by then, ha ha!! I am now 8 dpo and last night had super sore boobs..... which was my first sign last time. Trying not to get excited but I am!! I have had very few cramps, just the occasional stitch kind of pain in the left. But bit like dolly says, if I am pregnant now, I feel much better already, as last time I also knew something wasn't right, my left side really hurt and i'd said to DH and my parents that it didn't feel right. Now I've sore boobs and knackered but stomach feels good. Am praying for a bfp.

Sorry for the essay, I can't get back to sleep!!!

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Womble12

Blimey that was a long post - sorry - doesn't look quite as long on my iPhone when I typed it!!


----------



## mackjess

Womble!Fx and everything crossed for you!


----------



## meggiemay93

Babydoodle Welcome and sorry for your loss! I can't help with the progesterone. Sorry

Womble I'm praying you get a BFP this month!

Ivy You are so funny!!! I'll be praying you get a BFP when you get closer to when AF is supposed to come!

AFM No AF yet, but I probably won't be testing till Saturday now. It's a long time to wait but DH doesn't want me to get a test before that. It might be a good thing I don't want to waste the money if it's gonna be a BFN.


----------



## BeautifulD

babydoodle said:


> Hey gals! Im sure one of you will have the answer to this question...when the doc first does 'pregnancy bloodwork' at the first appointment, do they automatically check progesterone levels??? Ive just beginning to notice how many ladies need to take supplements and its just so hard not knowing why i lost my little one...i just want to make sure when i get pregnant again i do anything i can possibly do to make sure the baby continues developing properly.

Hey hun sorry for your loss :hugs: 

They don't generally test for progesterone but given that you have had a loss they probably will if you request it. That being said if it was a mmc you had its unlikely to have been a progesterone problem and more likely a chromosome issue :( 

I am on pessaries but that's not to do with a progesterone problem that's just a part of the protocol I'm on for high NK cells... It helps calm the lining down... I think!? 

I hope this helps xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey where's everyone been? Just catching bfp's and runnin, huh? Lol


----------



## bazzb

I have been xmas shopping all day.. I am exhausted!!!


----------



## Womble12

Morning/Evening all, well.... My boobs stopped being sore last night and this morning still not sore. As I was about to burst into tears my DH said ok go test, so I did a FRER, & I got a v v feint :bfp: !!!!!! :happydance:

So now I am super excited but super nervous cause the soreness has gone. Please please please let it not be a chemical. Going doctors on weds for something else so will ask for progesterone tests then. Only 9dpo today, so not worried about the feint bfp, more about the facts my boobs aren't sore. My hands were shaking when I saw the line second appear, came instantly just very very feint. Eeeeekkk!!!x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yeah! Congrats womble! :happydance:


----------



## bubbles82

Hey ladies... Hope you don't mind me joining you?
I've been TTC since May this year, got my first BFP in November but lost the pregnancy on the 2nd of December. We had been looking forward to telling family on Christmas Day. I was so heartbroken but getting straight back in the game, no idea when to expect O or AF again as my cycles were a bit crazy before the BFP anyway, and my temps are now all over the place. But I'm CD9 today, and trying to stay positive!


----------



## MommyNikki

bazzb said:


> I have been xmas shopping all day.. I am exhausted!!!

Get anything good? Im pretty much done with my shopping


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble thats awesome! Knew this thread was lucky..can you post pics of your test?


----------



## MommyNikki

bubbles82 said:


> Hey ladies... Hope you don't mind me joining you?
> I've been TTC since May this year, got my first BFP in November but lost the pregnancy on the 2nd of December. We had been looking forward to telling family on Christmas Day. I was so heartbroken but getting straight back in the game, no idea when to expect O or AF again as my cycles were a bit crazy before the BFP anyway, and my temps are now all over the place. But I'm CD9 today, and trying to stay positive!

Sorry for your loss. We have all been through it so your in the right place. I have 2 kids right now, found out I was preg in Aug and got no heart beat at my 8 week appt in September. I started this thread to see who else was trying to conceive for November like I was, because I had decided to start trying right away. It took me about 5-6 weeks to get my hcg back to zero and get AF. After my first cycle I fell preg and here I am now. This thread is extremely lucky and we seem to get alot of bfp, so welcome :)


----------



## Womble12

I've just taken a pic, but I don't know how to post it from an iPhone or iPad, anybody know if I can?


----------



## Womble12

MommyNikki said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies... Hope you don't mind me joining you?
> I've been TTC since May this year, got my first BFP in November but lost the pregnancy on the 2nd of December. We had been looking forward to telling family on Christmas Day. I was so heartbroken but getting straight back in the game, no idea when to expect O or AF again as my cycles were a bit crazy before the BFP anyway, and my temps are now all over the place. But I'm CD9 today, and trying to stay positive!
> 
> Sorry for your loss. We have all been through it so your in the right place. I have 2 kids right now, found out I was preg in Aug and got no heart beat at my 8 week appt in September. I started this thread to see who else was trying to conceive for November like I was, because I had decided to start trying right away. It took me about 5-6 weeks to get my hcg back to zero and get AF. After my first cycle I fell preg and here I am now. This thread is extremely lucky and we seem to get alot of bfp, so welcome :)Click to expand...

Welcome also. Sorry for your Loss. As nikki sys, we have been through it too so understand your heartbreak. I am TTC #1, also since May, & found out I was pregnant in October at missed af. Lost it a week or so later. Had one cycle and this morning got a bfp in my second cycle after mc, so am feeling hopeful. My first cyle was a bit longer with a shorter lp, so the mc did throw it off a bit. This time i ovulated really late (cd 23 - normally around 17/18) & i still got a bfp, so this is a lucky thread, jump on board!


----------



## MommyNikki

I have an acct with photobucket.com, I haven't tried it with my iPhone yet but it converts my pics to the links used for posting


----------



## Womble12

Bubbles82- forgot to say I also gave up temping 1st cycle after mc as they were all over the place too. No pattern no consistency, so stopped. Found temping real useful previously but also didn't do it this month to try and cut down any stress, as I kept waking up early and thinking about taking my temp, ha ha!! Just used clear blue fertility monitor this month.


----------



## Womble12

Ok thanks nikki, tried photo bucket, think this will work, though you may have to squint to see it...

https://s1273.photobucket.com/album...99ED6D4B_zps7582c355.jpg&evt=user_media_share

I am not the best with technology!!


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks girls, and congrats on your BFP womble, fingers crossed this is your rainbow here to stay this time!

I think I'm going to keep going with the temping and hope it still might be able to pick up O eventually, as I don't have a monitor so I guess it's better than nothing even if it's all over the place! I did intend having a break but I find I feel more stressed not temping and wondering if it might have shown something.

I use the photobucket app on my iPhone for pics on here, it gives you various links and the bottom one with IMG in is the one you can paste into these threads for your picture to show up.


----------



## bubbles82

Womble12 said:


> Ok thanks nikki, tried photo bucket, think this will work, though you may have to squint to see it...
> 
> https://s1273.photobucket.com/album...99ED6D4B_zps7582c355.jpg&evt=user_media_share
> 
> I am not the best with technology!!

...can see this though, lovely BFP :)


----------



## MommyNikki

I def see the line---congrats!! are you testing again in a couple days for a darker line?


----------



## IvyLane

Hello all!
First of all congrats womble! That's awsome! I knew you'd be getting your bfp soon!
Bubbles...welcome : ) I was chatting with you a bit on another thread but glad to see you made your way over here! This has been my home since I joined this site after my mc . This thread has been so awsome and there have been so many bfps! There are only a few of us left who are still waiting but the preggy ladies have been great to stick around to cheer us on : )
Afm...I didn't test again after my bfn that was waaayyy to early anyway...but I think I'm gonna go do it now. I wish I had a frer..I have an answer that says 4 days before missed af I think...so prob will be neg even if I am preg this month. But I can't help it! Lol 
So off to see the pee stick ...the wonderful pee stick of oz...


----------



## MommyNikki

Ivy please hurry...Im extremely anxious!!..i dont have internet on my phone and I cant leave the house til I know lol


----------



## bubbles82

IvyLane said:


> Hello all!
> First of all congrats womble! That's awsome! I knew you'd be getting your bfp soon!
> Bubbles...welcome : ) I was chatting with you a bit on another thread but glad to see you made your way over here! This has been my home since I joined this site after my mc . This thread has been so awsome and there have been so many bfps! There are only a few of us left who are still waiting but the preggy ladies have been great to stick around to cheer us on : )
> Afm...I didn't test again after my bfn that was waaayyy to early anyway...but I think I'm gonna go do it now. I wish I had a frer..I have an answer that says 4 days before missed af I think...so prob will be neg even if I am preg this month. But I can't help it! Lol
> So off to see the pee stick ...the wonderful pee stick of oz...

Hey! :)

Hopefully we can keep this thread going then, I don't want to end up quickly being the only one here still waiting! Hopefully the luck will rub off quickly!


----------



## Womble12

Yes come on ivy!!!!! If it is bfn, anywhere you can go buy a FRER from? I am off out in an hour, also need to know!! Fx fx fx!!

Thanks all for the congrats. I will be testing again on weds as am only 9dpo today and going docs on wed too, so praying I'll still have a bfp then. I feel way better then I did after my first bfp, body feels better and stuff.

Nikki, can I just say, thank you so much for starting this thread :hugs:


----------



## Womble12

bubbles82 said:


> Hey! :)
> 
> Hopefully we can keep this thread going then, I don't want to end up quickly being the only one here still waiting! Hopefully the luck will rub off quickly!

Definitely! I wanna see everyone get their BFP's, & I'm sure those of us with BFP's (please stick!!) will have queries and concerns we still want to share along the way :hugs:


----------



## MommyNikki

its helped me just as much as its helped everyone else so no thanks needed :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble12 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Hey! :)
> 
> Hopefully we can keep this thread going then, I don't want to end up quickly being the only one here still waiting! Hopefully the luck will rub off quickly!
> 
> Definitely! I wanna see everyone get their BFP's, & I'm sure those of us with BFP's (please stick!!) will have queries and concerns we still want to share along the way :hugs:Click to expand...

Definatey...I dont feel like "got a bfp so im gonna switch forums", im very nervous and Im sure I will be throughout my pregnancy. By the way...first sono is tomorrow...Im only gonna be 6.5 weeks...I know its just borderline to get a heartbeat but I am praying there is one.

keep me in your prayers and keep fx!


----------



## Womble12

MommyNikki said:


> Definatey...I dont feel like "got a bfp so im gonna switch forums", im very nervous and Im sure I will be throughout my pregnancy. By the way...first sono is tomorrow...Im only gonna be 6.5 weeks...I know its just borderline to get a heartbeat but I am praying there is one.
> 
> keep me in your prayers and keep fx!


It's hard not to be nervous after what everyone on this thread has been through.

Good luck, will be thinking of you. Me & DH before we knew I was pregnant have debated when to go for a scan too. We thought about 7 weeks as Xmas gets in the way. Will be praying for a heartbeat for you.


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck chick, will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed x


----------



## IvyLane

Well I wizzed and the WIZZard said no:haha::blush:. Sorry for the bad joke :winkwink:...anywho..Bfn...I expected as much cuz I'm crazy to be testing so early. I was trying to hold out until Wed and even that would be early. I won't be able to get a frer prob until tomorrow so that's prob a good thing and then I can test on Wed like I planned. That doesn't mean I won't keep on assulting those poor ICs though! They better watch out! I'm comin' for 'em!


----------



## mackjess

Womble - That is a lovely line!! My bbs soreness comes and goes, so I wouldn't worry about that. Cause when it comes back, WOWSA! LOL! Even now that I'm on progesterone and my levels have gone up, the soreness still comes and goes, so I think that is very normal. Testing Weds is a great idea with the FRERs, you will def see a darker line.

Bubbles - Howdy! Like the other ladies sorry you had to find us, but this is an awesome thread. That's why the BFPers like myself haven't jumped ship. I don't feel right being in the other forums I guess because I'm still so nervous. I don't even like to talk about my pregnancy, except some here, because I'm so scared something will happen. These ladies are WONDERFUL whether you are TTC, or at being reassuring that you are going to have a sticky bean after the BFP.

Nikki, Good luck at your scan tomorrow! It's so wonderfully reassuring to see the bean and that heartbeat.


----------



## Womble12

Ivylane - it is early yet, when I told my DH this morning it was positive he said no way, it's too early!!! Wednesday with a FRER is a good idea, we'll both be testing at same time. I think you're gonna get a bfp! Are you about the same dpo as me? I'm 9dpo. How meggiemay has the patience to not test yet I do not know!

Thanks Mackjess for the reassurance, it's so weird with the soreness. Funny to be poking them & hoping it hurts!!! Do feel like af is coming, kinda heavy feeling, but no cramps yet & generally I feel fine, think its all normal feelings. Hoping my docs tests for progesterone, as I am so nervous right now about losing it again.

Ok, gotta go out. Have good days all.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Wobble, I definitely see the line! Like mackjess said I wouldn't worry to much about the sore bb's, mine come and go too. I also didn't really have sore bb's when I was pg with my son!


----------



## IvyLane

Womble I'm somewhere between 7 and 10 dpo but it's highly unlikely I'm 10...I caught the very beginning of my surge (tested in morning with opk neg..then one hour later blazing positive) so I doubt I O'd that day and very possibly not even the next day...so if I had to put my money on a day I'd prob go with 8dpo? So it's possible to not even have implanted yet if I am infact going to be preggers this month.
I haven't noticed too many odd symptoms ..have a gigantic zit but that happens sometimes...had some bad car sickness yesterday...but again not too out of the ordinary for me....
Oh...here's something strange for me....what's up with craving salad suring pms week? I mean I am a fast food junkie (it's horrible I know but I'm addicted!)..and during pms week it's sweet baked goods and heavy foods like pasta...oh..and chocolate! But this time....Salad??? I mean don't get mme wrong... I like me a salad (I put lots of yummy things on it so it's not your run of the mill iceburg lettuce and an old tomato). But this week...I wake up wanting salad...crave it allll day...and go to bed only after having more salad...during pms week????? 
Pregnant or not I'm going with it! I hope it lasts : )


----------



## MommyNikki

Boo, Ivy! lol I wanted you to get a early one..dont fret tho...You still have days so theres no reason to stress hunny. 

fx for you!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Wobble, my boobs didn't get sore until 7 weeks so try not to worry hun :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Ivy - your wizzing and salad posts have amused me! :) I hope there's a lovely BFP just days away for you!

Mackjess - thanks for the welcome! I don't think I'll ever feel comfortable in the pregnancy forums, I envy the girls who get their two pink lines and are straight in there. It's like I knew something would go wrong, I never changed my status to pregnant, got a ticker or posted in the pregnancy forums as I had a bad feeling from before even TTC that I would lose my first. Not sure why, but here I am and it's happened, hopefully things can only get better!


----------



## Dollybird

Womble congrats on your :bfp: !!!! So pleased for you!! Ivy ivy ivy there's still time don't worry! I'm sure your bfp is gonna show up real soon!!
Bubbles welcome!! Nice to have someone new in the gang 
And nikki good luck with your scan in sure it will be wonderful. Let us know how u get on.
Sorry I've been a wee bit MIA been feelin rotton!! Awful nausea and tiredness ..:: not complaining though means my bean is still snug as a bug! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Besides this one, I've only posted in the Pregnant After A Loss forum, and only on one thread! I love all the ladies here, so I can't leave!


----------



## twinkletots

I may appear to have left but still stalking you ladies to see what's up.
Did anyone ever hear what happened to nicky? worried she has not been back onfor a while


----------



## MommyNikki

Yea, I was wondering that myself...Hope everything is okay Nicky, check in with us soon.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

twinkletots said:


> I may appear to have left but still stalking you ladies to see what's up.
> Did anyone ever hear what happened to nicky? worried she has not been back onfor a while

I know, I was wondering the same thing. I hope everything is ok!


----------



## meggiemay93

Womble Congrats on your BFP!!! I'll be praying for your little bean to stick!!

Bubbles Welcome and sorry for your loss!!

MommyNikki I'll be praying for your scan to go well and that you catch a heartbeat!!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM Still no AF! :happydance: Last night I started to feel sick and today I get hungry every few hours and feel sick until I eat! I can't wait to test on Saturday! Patience is a virtue right? I definitely don't have that virtue!!!!


----------



## bubbles82

Hey meggie,

Those symptoms sound promising! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## IvyLane

Meggie. U craving salad at all? Lol
I'm going to write into the Big Fat Positive Symptom Council ( ..you probably know it better as the BFPSC...ok..ok...I made it up....) and demand that salad cravings be a symptom. So there!


----------



## IvyLane

Just curious how many of us are left to still get a bfp? I know some ladies may be taking a break but if u r still following this thread give a shout out if u'd like.


----------



## bazzb

Im still waiting.. although I think I am out this month... I think im about 10 dpo (postive OPK 11 days ago) but i have had spotting/streaking off and on since AF ended. I went to my family doc who sucks and he said im fine and thats its my body just getting back to normal after my MMC..well i have a consult tomorrow night with a new doctor(female) just to make sure I am ok and my parts still work lol


----------



## MommyNikki

bazz, how heavy was the bleeding? Do you believe it could be implantation bleeding?


----------



## bazzb

no i dont think it is as it has lasted too long.. maybe just my hormones adjusting

It started 4 days after AF stopped and it has continued off and on.. it is very very light its pink/brown and mixed with my discharge(sorry TMI) I sually see it once a day or every other day. It never stains my undies or anything, just see it when I wipe sometimes. I am thinking it may be hormones or my cervix is irritated... we BD twice yesterday and today I saw more pink than normal... who knows... i will tell the Dr. tomorrow night


----------



## bubbles82

IvyLane said:


> Meggie. U craving salad at all? Lol
> I'm going to write into the Big Fat Positive Symptom Council ( ..you probably know it better as the BFPSC...ok..ok...I made it up....) and demand that salad cravings be a symptom. So there!

:rofl:


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz keep me updated, praying for the best. In my other pregnancies sometimes that would happen to me after bd'ing. You then to get tighter and your crevices gets swollen so bd'ing on top of all that can cause spotting.


----------



## IvyLane

Bazzb. Are you going to test or just wait it out? Or will they test when u go in for ur dr visit?


----------



## IvyLane

Oh..and while I'm thinking of it want to give a shout out to gnomette if u r still following this thread. R u and hubby still planning on taking a break through Jan?

And nicky...as the other ladies said I hope u'r ok. I sent u a message to u'r inbox a few days ago but realized that I would never notice if I had a message so want to just let u know here in case u r still around. Obviously take u'r time if that's what u need. I really hope it's just that u've been busy being pregnant and throwing up : )


----------



## meggiemay93

Bazzb I'll be praying everything is ok and you get a BFP!

Ivy You are so funny! I haven't had any cravings yet just hungry for anything and everything! I'm hoping that craving salad's is a prego symptom for you! I'm praying you get a BFP soon!!!


----------



## bazzb

Thanks guys 
I think I'll wait it out I really don't feel pregnant at all
I don't really know what to expect at the dr tomorrow night but I will update you ladies after. The consult isn't until 630 pm


----------



## blueberry25

Hey ladies!
It's been a long time since I posted, got depressed around Thanksgiving when AF started. Buuut I've been following along with everyone's BFP's and it's wonderful to hear about your success. It warms my heart to hear about Dolly, Mackjess, Pray and the other BFP'S! Certainly sounds like a lucky thread.

AFM I am well into the tww and no sign of AF yet. If I calculated correctly I am 9 DPO, desperately trying to wait just a few more days to test. But I have a FRER in the cabinet that is calling my name. Kind of losing hope since I had strong symptoms right away in September when I m/c.


----------



## Womble12

Meggiemay you are so patient waiting till sat. Is very sensible though. Fingers crossed. I think we have meggiemay, bazzb, ivy, and blueberry testing this week. Sorry if i missed anyone. Fingers crossed and loads of :dust:

Bazzb I hope you docs appointment goes well. A friend of mine had a natural mc at around 6 weeks but she continued spotting for a few weeks after. They did a scan and she had to go and have a d&c as it hadn't all gone yet. On the plus side, she had one cycle following the d&c and then fell pregnant and is now 20 weeks. But it's def worth getting checked out. 

Thanks for the bbs advice Mackjess, BeautifulD and pray! Mine are coming and going so much, right now feel ok, but hopefully later will be sore. I do kinda feel like af is coming still, please stay away.

Ivy I want your salad cravings!!!!!!! Gimme gimme gimme!! I need to stop eating toast, start on the lettuce and tomato! Where you from by the way?

Good luck at your scan today nikki, see that little heart beating :thumbup:

Sorry to hear you are so sick dolly, but as you said, means the bean is sticking :happydance:

Also hoping nikki is ok, be in touch when you feel up to it hun x

Hello to everyone else, have good days!


----------



## bazzb

I had scan back in sept after my mc and it has all passed thank god :) the spotting stopped after that and 8 weeks after my mc i got af that was nov 15. It was a heavy period but only lasted the usual 6 days. 4 days after it stopped I started light spotting. I dunno hopefully this doc is more help
Thx for the support ladies:)


----------



## bazzb

Good luck today Nikki :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Good Morning Ladies..Well its about 2.5 hours until my scan. I am very nervous. I want so bad for everything to be okay...its like 2 great pregnancies and then 1 comes along and ruins them all. I asked my friend to come with me today. Ive been debating on whether to go alone or ask her to come (DH has to work)..I am just worried of the appt going badly...I dont think I would want anyone with me if that happened..Im not big on getting emotional in front of ppl. 

ahhh i need to stop thinking so negative..just trying not to get my hopes up I guess


----------



## MommyNikki

btw Im very excited for the 4 testers! I am growing crazy with impatience! lol I am praying BFPs for everyone :)


----------



## bazzb

cant wait to hear :) Im sure all is fine but id be the same way.. 
BIG HUGS


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck with the scan nikki, everything crossed for you over here x


----------



## IvyLane

Hello ladies!
So I kept trying to post lastnight but couldn't get a chance. 
When I went back and looked at my dirty IC's from hours and hours ago that had been sitting in a dusty drawer(gross I know) there were some evap lines that were pretty convincing as verrrrry early bfp's if they had happened in the time limit. I had an older IC from before the weekend and compared and these were darker. Squinters..but there. I took pics I'll try to post.(not sure how to do it yet but will try to get it done soon)
Then...here's the exciting part. I was able to get out last night and get some frers and took one this morning and there is the faiiiiiiiiintest line....I mean you need to be a pro to see it lol...I'll try to post that too. It looks neg unless u know what to look for : ) 
And...during the night I got so uncomfortable and feel pretty horrible today (back pain..sour stomach, bloating. And a bit of ovary discomfort on both sides)
So I've been doing this long enough and read enough posts and looked at enough tests to know that at this particular moment in time I am pregnant!!!! Now comes the waiting until af is actually due ...and beyond...to see if my tests get darker and the little bean sticks. 
I'm so excited but know from last time that it may not continue...
BUT...for anyone who is wondering?
SALAD=BFP!!!!!


----------



## IvyLane

Oh..nikki...I hope your scan goes well! Can't wait to hear good news!


----------



## nicky160880

Hi Girls
Sorry I've not been in touch. It's been a difficult week and am finding it quite hard to cope :(

So i had some bleeding last wednesday when i was away with work so flew back to edinburgh that afternoon and got a scan the next day. they couldn't see much.....i thought i was 5w5d (but its difficult to be sure because i haven't had a period since the MC but i must have been 5w3d at the very least). So the scan showed an yolk sac and what they thought was possibly a fetal pole measuring 1mm. They couldn't be sure if there was a heartbeat because what they saw they thought was probably my pulse. I kinda freaked out cos i thought 1mm was way too small (but i have learnt since then it could be ok).
Anyway the bleeding soon stopped and i started feeling better about things as some nausea kicked in on Friday. But on saturday night I had a gush of red blood in the toilet and once again I freaked out. It didn't last long and the dregs more or less disappeared on Sunday. But i still felt shaky and convinced this is not going to end well :(
My preg symptoms come and go so I worry about that too. God I'm a nervous wreak. 

OMG I officially hate pregnancy!!!

I have another scanned booked for Thursday morning so hopefully see a heartbeat and something much bigger - i'm really scared :(

Again sorry I've not been in touch (and thanks for the lovely messages everyone - you're all so lovely - such nice friends). And hi to the new girls.

Hopefully be in touch on Thursday.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh ivy congrats!!! U must post a pic I want to see it I'm soooo nosey!! Hehehehe! I'm so pleased for u.
Nikki good luck today I'm sure all will be fine xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Nicky I'm glad you're ok we were all worrying about you! Hope your scan goes well on Thursday, remember a lot of women bleed during pregnancy and its fine. Didn't know you were Edinburgh too, that's where I am. Those lovely ladies at the epu will look after u well xxxx


----------



## bubbles82

Yay ivy! Stick baby stick!!!

Hi Nicky, sorry it sounds like you're having a hard time, I hate pregnancy too, only had one early loss but it's more than any girl needs and I hate how it's ruined something that should be an exciting time.
Fingers crossed all is well x


----------



## MommyNikki

Wow thats great!! when I took my tests earlier than I should I got faint lines after the 3 minute window...because when you pee on the tests, it gives them a pinkish hue until they dry and the background becomes white...and only then could I see my lines and they progessively got darker so if you got a line, Im gonna say your preggo too...Congrats!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

that last msg was for Ivy..I didnt realize I was a whole page back.

Nicky, Im sorry your having such a difficult time, hoping that all is well at your next scan. Take it easy for now...try not to over do it. xhugsx


----------



## bazzb

sorry Nicky hang in there hunny, will keep you in my thoughtsXxXx


----------



## IvyLane

Nicky. Sorry to hear things have been tough. I'm glad to hear that you still have a good chance of things working out though! You'll get through this : ) I hope your scan goes well and they find everything as it should be.


----------



## blueberry25

Ek! Ivy let's see those! 
Sorry things are so rough right now Nicky, hopefully things will settle in soon. 
AFM... I tested this morning with a FRER digital and after a few minutes the display read "?"
What the heck?!?! Still no sign of AF


----------



## mtln777

wow girls.......Has taken me a week to catch up.....Sorry I haven't been around I am here just waiting for the O to come.....My hubby has been kinda "dicky" we all remember how hard I took this last month and now he's like We should wait....GRRRRR however I am feeling like maaybe it will happen when I least expect it....Congrats to all of u with ur BFP's.....This thread is very lucky so who knows we are all still in the running, I have been trying to get ready or xmas!!!! I love xmas just HATE the preps for it. Santa's Elves did drop off the Elf on the Shelf yesterday..hehe my kids are being soooooooo goood!!! lol that thing is to funny but hey whatever works right??? I have been stalking just laying low, so bring on the new year for all of us...Lots of hugs and love xoxoxo


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yeah ivy! That's exciting! Lets see those tests!

Nicky-I pray that everything will be ok, and you see the heartbeat and great progression on Thursday!


----------



## mackjess

Nikki - How did your scan go?

Nicky - So sorry you are having a rough time.Praying and everything crossed for you. Thanks for checking in, I know we have all been thinking about you so much and I hope your scan Thursday will finally tell you that the baby is fine and you can feel better.

Ivy - You POAS-holic! Glad that things are working out. I too ate alot of salads because I had so many tomato cravings. I still don't like tomatoes, but I could eat them with salad. LOL

Hi to everyone I missed!


----------



## IvyLane

Ok ..I'm having a really hard time getting the pics on here. I uploaded them to photobucket but it must lessen the quality so u can't see anything. arg! Do u guys have any suggestions?


----------



## Dollybird

You can actually upload then straight to this site from your iPhone. Go to the bottom of the page and click desktop version. Then come back to this post and when u want to post go advanced. Then click on the wee attachments bit (paperclip sign) It will take u to another page and you can upload the attachment. Then close that page and go back to the text box. Click the wee attachment button again and a link will appear in the text box. This is the pic xxx


----------



## meggiemay93

Womble I'm praying for your AF to stay away!!!! 

Ivy Yay for a BFP!!!!!

Nicky I'm praying for your little one to stay stuck and that you see growth at your next scan!!!!

Blueberry If I were you I would be taking another test.

AFM Still no AF! I'm trying not to get too excited, but I'm pretty sure I'm prego!!!! Oh I can't wait for Saturday to get here!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Feeling slightly nauseated today. Oh and I said I have no cravings yet, but the other day I bit into some celery and immediately spit it out! I like celery so that was weird, it tasted normal I just didn't like it for some reason. DH doesn't like celery, so maybe I am prego and his kid won't like celery either?


----------



## IvyLane

Thanks dolly
I don't have an iphone and it won't upload it from the phone I have. I may have to break out the ol' laptop to do this. And you all will really have to use your imaginations to see the line anyway. I'll see what I can do though.


----------



## IvyLane

Yay meggie! I hope u get ur bfp! 
I'm hoping I'm not making all of this up lol. It's so funny cuz when I saw even the slightest hint of a line I was like..well there it is! No doubt about it! Then I went back and looked later and it's faded as it's been drying. Putting all the clues together it still makes sense I'm preg but I'm starting to go into denial. Ugggg...I need to get these pics up so u guys can tell me if I'm totally crazy!


----------



## Dollybird

Up up up... Get em up!! Haha xxx


----------



## meggiemay93

Yes Ivy you must post those pics!!


----------



## IvyLane

ok...get your imaginations and hallucinogenics ready!
this is the same test from this morning but from two dif angles.
the pics look a bit better on my phone but after e mailing them to my self and putting them on my computer then uploading them here the quality isn't so good and you can't really see anything so I did some tweaking. Hopefully you gals can see there actually is something there haha..let me know what you think :winkwink:


----------



## Dollybird

Ivy I see all your lines!!!! Wooooooo xxx


----------



## IvyLane

even the non tweaked ones?


----------



## meggiemay93

I see a line on tweak number 1!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

ivy I see a line on the bluer picture..its definately there! my tests were like that...very hard to see at first..they will darken up..congrats girl :)


----------



## Dollybird

The first non tweaked most def.. Light but there. Enhanced it on my iPhone to make it clearer but its there and has colour to it xxx


----------



## bubbles82

I can see them when zoomed in on iPhone, just but they're there! How exciting, looking forward to the next ones!


----------



## MommyNikki

So just got home from my scan...finally I can breathe easy a little. Baby looked to be right on track for its size and I seen its little heart flickering away! Im so happy. 112 bpm :) Heres my pic from my visit.[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/baby11.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## meggiemay93

Yay!!!! MommyNikki That's great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

Yay Nikki!!!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## mackjess

Yay Nikki and Yay Ivy!!


----------



## IvyLane

yay mommynikki! that's great! I can't wait for that! I don't think I get a scan until like 10 weeks so it will be a wait. 
I'm so happy for you!


----------



## mtln777

Ivy, I def see a line.......++++++Yee haw!!!! That's what mine looked like toooooooooo.....How could I not get my hopes up? I rang the dr and they had me come over and there test was neg????? Then my hcg levels were at 3 which were neg to them, But they were at 0.9 after my last set of bloods in the mc in sept. I hope you don't think Im a debbie downer were all diff....I'm praying for you.....You are a POAS-holic PROFFESSIONAL and you def know the difference between + & -!!!! UR THE WWWIIIIIIZZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAARRRRRDDDDD after alll :haha:


----------



## mackjess

Ivy, don't fret much about the tests being older when you saw the line. I did the same thing because I was sick. I got up and peed on a stick, then went and laid back down thinking it wasn't going to be positive. I didn't look at it til hours later and when I saw the faint line I was hoooooolllly shitsnacks, and I didn't know if I should trust it or not! lol. And sure enough, they got darker to a good positive line in the normal time in about 3 days, and here I am all knocked up. :) I'm so very pleased for you, my mc was just days before yours so glad you are getting your bfp soon after.


----------



## mtln777

Hey Nikki, what a cute pix.......:) u girls are making me jealous on this side of the world....Send some dust to this side and quite being baby hogs.....Lots of hugs :)


----------



## IvyLane

mtln thanks =) I know it could end in another chemical but I'm just going to enjoy my time with my bean for now. From everything I've researched and my own experience any line within the time frame specified means you have the pregnancy hormone in your system. 
The tests at the Drs office aren't as sensitive as a FRER so I know they wouldn't pick up anything yet. I had a much darker line(though not super dark yet) with the chemical in Sep and still the test at the Dr didn't pick it up. 
My Dr said that that happens so often where a woman is pregnant but the baby just doesn't keep developing past a certain point and that most woman never even know and didn't used to at all until they developed these suuuper sensitive tests. 
I'm happy to know..and to have known with the last bean I lost. That's just me...some people would rather not know and that's fine too = )
sorry for the ramble = )
mackjess thanks! I experienced that before where it started being older tests then I got it within the time limit. this test this morning was within the time limit so I am soooo excited..if everything goes well i should get darker lines (no tweaking required) soon =)


----------



## MommyNikki

mtln im sending all the extra baby dust your way! so are you planning to wait now cuz of hubby or are you going to keep trying right now?


----------



## Womble12

Good to hear from you nicky160880 & that you saw the sac. Bleeding does happen sometimes, keeping everything crossed for you for Thursday xx


----------



## Womble12

This is a good day!!!!! 

Nikki, your scan pic is sooooooo good, yay!

And ivy, a bfp?! I can see it pic 2, & v faintly on the others too! Amazing. Praying it's not a chemical too, woohoo!!!

Blueberry, I'd def be doing another test, what does ? Mean! I didn't even know FRER did digital tests either. You gonna do another?

Meggiemay, I think your preggers too!! And I wish I had your patience!

Sending lots of :dust::dust: to Mtln and those still waiting, fx!

AFM - AF would be due tomrw, still got off and on sore BB's, & weird feeling in bladder, kinda got a constant feeling of needing loo but don't actually need loo! Hoping it's not af coming. Doing another FRER in morning and docs at 11.20am. Praying for a darker line, got all my hopes pinned on it.


----------



## Dollybird

Mommy nikki pic is fab!! Congrats!! Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Well I thought my hubby wasn't on board but, when i came home from work today and seduced him he did not turn me away and supplied the goods :haha:, not ready to o yet I don't thnk but hey ya never know.....My body is so off, I am praying that it just happens, this month I am not doing the OPK's.....Really set me back emotionally last month thinking I was preggers and the whole ordeal I went thru, so I am going to bd away all month and in 2013 perhaps if I don't get a BFP then i will start the OPK again....I don't know how Ivy is so good at being the wizzzzzzzzzzzard but hey it paid off... :) 

Ya know this thread is not only lucky but it has such a GREAT group of girls makes me want to be preggers even more.....I need to relax and let my body relax......God will help me if I can.....Much better conditions for the bean to grow :)


----------



## bazzb

im sticking to being positive also MTNL! We can do this :)


----------



## IvyLane

Hey.I just wanted to check in and say even after a nap I feel awful today and have never been happier to feel so bad! Lol. I know this doesn't mean things will be different this time but I feel different. This is what I remember early pregnancy feeling like for me...unlike the last time with the mc. I hope saying this doesn't come back to bite me but last night during the night before I even tested this morning I just felt it all of a sudden...I couldn't get comfortable and my stomach was off and when I stretched my sides (where ovaries are???) hurt!. With my pregnancy that ended in mc I felt pretty normal. So much so that I have no symptoms written down during that time...I was busy but if anything had jumped out at me I would have recorded it.....So I hope this is all a good sign that there are some good hormones at work and bean is snuggy. 
I think some of u preggy laddies said u could tell the difference this time?


----------



## IvyLane

Mtln glad ur hubby seems to be on board. Mine did that too...said we should wait but then went with it when in was time to bd lol.


----------



## mtln777

IvyLane said:


> Mtln glad ur hubby seems to be on board. Mine did that too...said we should wait but then went with it when in was time to bd lol.

Ivy your soooooooo right, he was like you had a complete meltdown a few weeks ago over the whole prego thing and I don't think u can handle the kids we have........REALLY???? Who takes care of them 24/7????? OH I do...:) I said just cuz I had 1 bad weekkend you say I am not taking care of the kids???? Let me get naked again honey and we will see who says no!!!!! :haha: Feeling very + for you!!!!!! Sorry if u took my post wrong earlier and wanted to pee on me....:haha: Got nothing but love for all of u girls xoxoxo


----------



## MommyNikki

Ivy..every pregnancy will be different..my last preg felt like the 2 before it and the 2 before gave me some kiddos and that one didnt. This preg I do get some morning sickness...no bb soreness like the other 3 pregs but my sense of smell is way higher than i remember the other ones being...


----------



## IvyLane

mtln...no hard feelings or anything. I was just feeling blabby : )


----------



## Womble12

Morning! Am happy as my test has got a bit darker! Still v panicky about everything but feeling positive. Af due today and not here, though I do feel like its en route, no cramps, just that kind of heavy feeling like its about to start. It better not! Off to docs today.

Mtnl I'm glad to see your hubby succumbed to your charms  !

Ivy, I am v early still but I do feel different this time around. I had a lot of uncomfortable pains before my mc. It may just be too early yet but my stomach doesn't feel bad at all, just slight pulling feeling on left side. Different to you who felt nothing and now feels something. Hoping that the old 'every pregnancy is different' rule applies and me not feeling much isn't a bad sign! And vice versa for you! Jeez this is nerve racking!


----------



## BeautifulD

Ivy I see lines on ALL of your pics :happydance: 

What a beautiful sight Nikki :hugs:


----------



## MommyNikki

Good Morning Ladies. Do we have any testers today? :)


----------



## IvyLane

womble congrats on darker lines!

I was so scared to test this morning! I thought I wasn't going to see a difference...here is a pic from today. I'm happy that I don't think I have to tweak it for you ladies to see. Even the IC got a line today although it's harder to see in the pic. 
I hope this is it for me! The line is already a tiny bit darker than the line ever got for my chemical and I wasn't as early testing so I hope hope hope that my levels are where they should be...so enough chatter..here's the pic:happydance:


----------



## meggiemay93

Womble That BFP looks great! And I definitely don't have the patience to wait to test. If it hadn't been for DH I would've tested Monday!

Mtln I'm glad DH is in it now! Relaxing and just letting it happen is a good idea! I'm praying you get a BFP!

Ivy That looks amazing!!!!! :happydance: I didn't even have to blow up the pic! Hopefully feeling different is a good sign! I know if I'm prego I definitely feel different this time! I'm not as tired.


----------



## Womble12

Great great line Ivy!! Fx this is it for us. Please please please.

My doc refused to do any blood tests today, won't test for progesterone until you've had 3 recurrent mc. Madness, it's only a blood test. V annoying. Blooming NHS, it's great but its frustrating. But here's hoping all levels are fine! Wish I knew rather then just hoped though...


----------



## Womble12

When you testing meggiemay?


----------



## meggiemay93

Womble12 said:


> When you testing meggiemay?

On Saturday, but I almost know I'm pregnant


----------



## MommyNikki

Congrats Womble and ivy :) nice lookin bfps


----------



## Womble12

meggiemay93 said:


> Womble12 said:
> 
> 
> When you testing meggiemay?
> 
> On Saturday, but I almost know I'm pregnantClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## RedWylder

I'd like to join in here as I'm in limbo and waiting either to see a witch or a line in the next few days. 

Congrats Ivy! Beautiful line. I hope this is a sticky bean for you.


----------



## IvyLane

hey redwylder! 
welcome! so glad you decided to join this thread!
oh..and thanx! = )


----------



## meggiemay93

RedWylder Welcome! I'll be praying for witch to stay away and for you to get a BFP!!!


----------



## Womble12

RedWylder said:


> I'd like to join in here as I'm in limbo and waiting either to see a witch or a line in the next few days.
> 
> Congrats Ivy! Beautiful line. I hope this is a sticky bean for you.

Welcome! Sorry for your loss, but here's hoping for a nice line for you! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Womble12 said:


> View attachment 531343
> 
> 
> Morning! Am happy as my test has got a bit darker! Still v panicky about everything but feeling positive. Af due today and not here, though I do feel like its en route, no cramps, just that kind of heavy feeling like its about to start. It better not! Off to docs today.
> 
> Mtnl I'm glad to see your hubby succumbed to your charms  !
> 
> Ivy, I am v early still but I do feel different this time around. I had a lot of uncomfortable pains before my mc. It may just be too early yet but my stomach doesn't feel bad at all, just slight pulling feeling on left side. Different to you who felt nothing and now feels something. Hoping that the old 'every pregnancy is different' rule applies and me not feeling much isn't a bad sign! And vice versa for you! Jeez this is nerve racking!

Congrats womble! The line is definitely darker! :happydance: I felt like AF was coming when I got my :bfp:!

Yeah Ivy! I see both of those lines without even blowing up the pic! Congrats! :happydance:

AFM: my doc called yesterday with my results from my labs from my appt on Monday. My HCG level was great (can't remember the #), but my progesterone dropped from 38.9 last Monday dec 3 to around 14. My doc didn't seem concerned, but it seems like a big drop...


----------



## IvyLane

pray..thanks!
wish I knew more about those numbers. I never had any of that kind of testing done before so it's all a mystery to me = ( ..but...if your Dr doesn't seem concerned that's a good thing!


----------



## meggiemay93

Pray I don't know much about progesterone levels, but one of the ladies either on this thread or another one i'm on had the same thing happen. They googled it and found that progesterone levels fluxuate (sp) all the time. So I wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## RedWylder

I'm 10 or 11 dpo


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

meggiemay93 said:


> Pray I don't know much about progesterone levels, but one of the ladies either on this thread or another one i'm on had the same thing happen. They googled it and found that progesterone levels fluxuate (sp) all the time. So I wouldn't worry to much.

I know they fluctuate, but that seems like a huge drop. I'm trying not to worry. The docs office is supposed to call back sometime to schedule my scan, so I am going to ask more about it then. I guess I would just feel better if I got some kind of supplements, cuz I was on suppositories with my son until 10 weeks.


----------



## IvyLane

If you feel comfortable with it you could call and express your concern. Dr's are very busy and sometimes you really need to advocate for yourself to get what you want. It's your body and your baby so if you are worried then you have the right to "demand" they listen to your concerns. If they wont then you have the right to find someone who will. I know I talk big but I have a very hard time advocating for myself so I understand if you don't feel comfortable doing it.....but it's all still true = )


----------



## IvyLane

red..glad your spotting stopped..I hope that it means good things for you!


----------



## mackjess

Pray, My levels dropped too and went down to 11. My Doc said she likes them to be above 10, so since I was close she went ahead and put me on supplements. I agree with Ivy, and if you say something hopefully they will at least recheck.


----------



## RedWylder

IvyLane said:


> red..glad your spotting stopped..I hope that it means good things for you!

Me too!


----------



## bazzb

IVY are you only 4 dpo?? or am I reading it wrong.. I can be blonde sometimes lol


----------



## blueberry25

Gr! It's cd23 of my supposedly 24 day cycle and not one sign of AF coming but negative HPT this morning. I hate being in this limbo. What on earth is going on?! Can anyone commiserate or give insight? Usually I start to have cramps and spotting 2-3 days before AF.


----------



## IvyLane

reading what? I AM actually blonde lol. I'm somewhere between 9 an 12 dpo but prob 10 or 11..
did I miss type somewhere? that would be very me lol


----------



## IvyLane

blueberry...do u know for sure u o'ed on time?


----------



## meggiemay93

Pray Like the other ladies said I would talk to the dr and see what he thinks!

Ivy I think bazzb was reading your ticker. If you're counting from the start of your last AF your ticker shows you are only 4 or 5 dpo


----------



## bazzb

yes thats what I was reading LOL thanks Meggie!

and I am blonde also


----------



## blueberry25

No, I just kind of go loosely by counting the days and keeping track of CM. So I really don't know for sure when I O'd. I suspect I am 10dpo, but if that were the case I should see a positive HPT if I'm pg.


----------



## MommyNikki

Welcome Red!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

So I just talked to to the nurse, and I guess I misheard my progesterone, it was 18. Which still seems lower, but I feel a bit better. I also read in my googling that progesterone levels can drop by 50% after you eat, and I had just had lunch before my blood was drawn. So I am less worried now! I got my scan scheduled for Dec 28th at noon! So excited to see my little bean! 

Now I am off to eat a big bowl of mashed potatoes with broccoli and cheese, and a big glass of OJ!


----------



## Womble12

Thanks Pray! Your doctor sounds onside, chase him up regarding your tests, get him to explain, sure if they had concerns they would have flagged it up, so try not to worry.

Blueberry, you may have o'd later then expected. Also I didn't get a bfp till 12 dpo with my mc pregnancy, & I got bfn on 11dpo, so don't give up.


----------



## mackjess

That is awesome Pray. After they rechecked my Progesterone it had gone up from 11 to 18 and they were very happy with that, so that is great.

The first time I got my prog checked, it was first thing in the AM and I only eat light breakfasts. The second time it was low, it was late in the day after lunch and a snack. The 3rd time was 2 days after I started taking progesterone, it was in the am again, I fasted, and I waited until after they drew blood to take my supplement because I was curious to what it'd be if it wasn't RIGHT after I took the pill. I think the eating/times of day must have had a lot to do with it since I hadn't taken a pill in about 18 hours before they drew the blood.


----------



## Womble12

Pray2bBlessed said:


> So I just talked to to the nurse, and I guess I misheard my progesterone, it was 18. Which still seems lower, but I feel a bit better. I also read in my googling that progesterone levels can drop by 50% after you eat, and I had just had lunch before my blood was drawn. So I am less worried now! I got my scan scheduled for Dec 28th at noon! So excited to see my little bean!
> 
> Now I am off to eat a big bowl of mashed potatoes with broccoli and cheese, and a big glass of OJ!

Good news!  And not long till scan! Not sure about mashed potatoes, broccoli and cheese though.... You're definitely pregnant, ha ha!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Mackjess- my first draw was around 10am, and I ate a breakfast bar at 7:30 that morning before I went to my water aerobics class. Then the last one was at 1pm, and I had just ate at Chick-fil-et.

Womble- it was mmm mmm good!! :thumbup:


----------



## IvyLane

Hey ladies..thanx for noticing my ticker. I thought something was off when I counted out the weeks..I thought when I figured out my possible due date before, I'd be due before the end of Aug but then it looked like end of Aug to Sept 1st. I was kind of sad actually cuz I wanted to be due before the end of summer. But my kids like to stay in longer anyway so who knows : ) Even the twins went past 40 weeks and needed to be induced. 
I don't care though how long this kiddo stays in ...Just don't go anywhere before your done little one : )
Ok...gonna go try to change these tickers


----------



## meggiemay93

Pray That's good!

Ivy Your ticker looks much better now!


----------



## Womble12

Thinking of you today Nicky, hope the scan goes well x


----------



## Dollybird

Good morning ladies! Well it's been wonderful reading of all the good stuff going on! Ivy your newest test looks brilliant! Hoping for those of your still waiting that af stays at bay and you get your bfps too! Welcome to the newcomer red also! Sorry to hear of your loss hoping you get your rainbow baby soon! 
Mm pray now I want cheeesy mashed potatoes!!!!!!!! Argh and it's only 10:30am haha. Oh well I know what having for lunch now!! Glad your numbers are looking good!
Nicky let us know how u get on at your scan I am praying all goes well.
Mackjess I'm glad to hear your progesterone has come back up, it must be a big relief for u.  
Afm I'm really struggling!! Been feeling so ill and to top it off am stuffed with the cold. Meant to be going away for the weekend with my hubby friends and I'm dreading it due to the morning sickness (and the fact I won't be drinking but they all will be!) plus I feel so fat just now lol. Think I'm retaining a lot of water. Hey ho though I'm glad of it all.. Just wish I could laze on my couch all weekend xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Emm where gnomette disappeared to??? Gnomette where are u?!! Hope Alls well xxx


----------



## nicky160880

Hi Girls
Such a relief!!!

Little one looks just fine :) Thank God! 
Measuring 6mm with strong heartbeat (5mm more than a week ago). I feel so so much better. Thanks so much for all your lovely words through this hard time x

Only slightly confusing thing is they think I'm 6w2d which means I got my BFP 6 days before my period was due (v early, no?) and 3 days after when I thought I Ovd??
Anyway, really really glad its all ok despite all that bleeding. I have a feeling this little bubbu is going to cause me a lot of grief for a long time!!! (i hope anyway!!! ;)

Now I've got to work out how to get through xmas without drinking and without anyone noticing......any ideas?

thanks again everyone, you are all lovely friends xx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh nicky I'm so pleased for u!! That's put a big cheeesy grin on my face!!!! :hugs: as for the not drinking and getting away with it?... Best not to ask me.. Think I failed miserably.. I've a few very suspicious workmates at this moment in time. :Winkwink: Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Yay Nicky sooo Happy for you Xx


----------



## Womble12

Oh Nicky, so happy for you, what wonderful news :hugs: huge sigh of relief, happy times x

Sorry you're feeling so sick dolly, but least you know those hormones are raging, hurrah!!

As for not drinking I've no clue either, say you're on antibiotics for persistent cold/sore throat? Erm, well, basically, I think everyone will guess anyway... but hopefully not say anything to you!


----------



## mtln777

Oh Nick sooooooooo happpy for you....What a relief!!!:happydance: As for the not drinking????? U r on antibiotics for a "girl problem" yeaster,uti??? No one will be suspicious then and they won't ask any ?'s.....
Ok so need a little advice girlies..........I am now CD14, my fertilitl friend says I O btween cd16-cd19 my hubby going hunting tomorrow til mon......But I am NOT doing the OPK's this month as I need to breath a little better.. :) hoping I O late cuz my hubby will be home then and might have a chance to catch the eggy...I guess I'm not sure what I'm asking advice for maybe just a few prayers I o late. :thumbup: So I can welcome 2013 with a BFP :hugs: Hope everyone has a good day. xoxox
Bazz when are u testing???? I am watching ur days and it should be time right??? I have been thinking u r next, my gut was pretty good last month RIGHT DOLLY??? lol


----------



## MommyNikki

I'm with you on the morning sickness. I'm either stuffing my face or feeling like I'm going to throw up. Lol


----------



## MommyNikki

Nicky, that's really good news!

Bazz I'm curious too for when your testing... I hope the most you get a bfp!


----------



## bazzb

hey ladies

Since im not 100% sure of O date as i stopped temping and only used OPK im going to wait and see what next week brings.
I have been having spottiong off and on since AF ended so i am doubtful anyways

Xx


----------



## mtln777

bazzb said:


> hey ladies
> 
> Since im not 100% sure of O date as i stopped temping and only used OPK im going to wait and see what next week brings.
> I have been having spottiong off and on since AF ended so i am doubtful anyways
> 
> Xx

Be positive!!!!! I know it's easier said then done, but with that being said I am praying for you..I know the feeling cuz u just want that BFP with no problems....I with ya girlie we will get there together :hugs: xoxoxoxo


----------



## bazzb

thank hun XX I will keep you girls updated for sure


----------



## IvyLane

nicky congrats = )so happy everything is working out.:wohoo:
sorry for the preggy ladies who are feeling :sick: this part will pass and for now it's a great reminder that little bean is growing and taking charge of your body :thumbup:
bazzb I'm still hoping for your bfp! you're not out yet!:friends:
mtln..hope u catch that eggy:spermy:
red..how ya doin'? any af or bfp? hope u aren't still in limbo!:af:
hiya to everyone else!:hi:

afm. trying not to flip out. I did another test and thought it didn't look much darker then I thought after it sat for a bit it darkened up. so here's a pic..what do u gals think? does today's look any darker than yesterday's? I know there is a lot that goes into it like dye amounts and how concentrated your wee is and how dry the test is...but with my chemical it was very light..lighter than yesterdays test..and I was already due for af which I am not yet this time... and the tests didn't darken at all and then got even lighter. Just looking for some reassurance lol. I know I'm crazy but you all know what this is like so I think you'll understand :wacko:...oh..went a little smiley face crazy!!!!! I'm on the computer and can actually see them all moving!


----------



## bazzb

It is much darker!!


----------



## IvyLane

thanks bazzb. I thought maybe it was just wishful thinking. When I saw the pic small sized after uploading it it was more obvious to me it's darker but in person or on a big sized pic it's not as obvious..I guess it's that whole stepping back gives you a better perspective thing... both literally and figuratively lol


----------



## BeautifulD

Brilliant news Nicky!!

Ivy... much darker :D 

:happydance:'s all round :D


----------



## bazzb

Ur test look fab hun :) no need to stress ( not like I wouldn't ) xx


----------



## Dollybird

Ivy those lines show wonderful progression stop worrying! :hugs: xxx


----------



## IvyLane

Thanks gals.
I think you can all understand about feeling you need to get past that point in your pregnancy where your loss (or losses) occurred. 
As far as the darkness of my tests go I seem to be past that point already. But my loss happened a few days into when I should have had my AF so I don't feel out of the woods yet. I think if I can get through AF week (next week) I'll feel better and after that a mc would be a different sort of mc I guess. I feel it would be less likely (although not impossible for sure) for me to have a mc later since I had previous healthy pregnancies (and the rate of mc goes down over time anyway)...if that makes any sense. Maybe it's just what I'm telling myself to get through this = )
But for you ladies that had losses later on..I can't even imagine! I'm so impatient I don't know how I could wait for that long without going bonkers. I mean I will still be nervous until I can hear the heartbeat and see the bean but that's normal for me. 
Look at me babbling away again!:blush:
well thanks for listening anyway:wacko:


----------



## RedWylder

To all of you who've got your BFPs again, did it happen about the same way and same time as last time? Im so confused about my body right now. I'm 1-2 days late for my period, I have all the same symptoms but no BFP. It's definitely negative. This time last cycle I already had a BFP and now I'm starting to worry that maybe I am pregnant hince the lateness but my hormones are so terribly low that they are not being picked up and I'll just miscarry again.


----------



## Dollybird

Red looking at your chart I think maybe you o'd later than you think.. So I'd say you're prob still in the game for sure. My bfp was earlier this time than the last but that's neither here nor there as I have friends who didn't get their bfp till after af was due and had healthy pregnancies.
Ivy I know exactly what u mean. Testing before af sometimes is not good as there's always that fear af will arrive anyways on due date despite bfp- I know that's how I felt anyways. I'm sure everything will be fine for you though :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Mtln yes u were spot on!!! You are the official b&b :bfp: predictor! Hehe xxx


----------



## IvyLane

R


----------



## Womble12

Ivy, it's definitely darker! I am in the exact same boat as you, next Tuesday and I will be further then I was before. Am driving my husband mad as I keep saying we just need to reach Tuesday, I am not religious but I am praying every night, and every time my boobs stop hurting I want to cry!! Am longing to feel sick or something, which may sound bad, but I want to know this is going to stick. When will you be further along then before ivy? 

Hoping you ladies understand this ridiculousness!!! I also kinda feel like I've wet myself, lol, it's weird, I dont have lots of cm, but it is just kinda wet down there... Sorry if tmi!! But also makes me panic that af is turning up and I run to the loo every 5 mins!! Ladies with bfp, when did your symptoms kick in? Technically I am only 4 weeks along on Saturday, so still so early. But need more symptoms!!

Red, I got my bfp earlier then before, however as dolly says I know people who have got it really late and still gone on to have healthy pregnancies. Fx for you.

Mtln, get bd'ing bore your other half goes away hunting, and then pounce on him on return. Hope you catch that :spermy: !

Can't wait to see some more BFP's!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Ivy, the darkness could all depend on how concentrated your urine was at the time of each test... I wouldn't worry


----------



## Dollybird

Womble we all know how u feeling don't worry. Even now I get upset if I wake up and don't feel as sick or bbs don't hurt as much.. But it's true that symptoms come and go that's quite normal. I don't think my morning sickness properly kicked in till last week and even then it was too bad... But it's getting a lot worse now.. And I feel the same- actually glad to feel ill! Felt worried this morning cause when I first woke up I kinda felt ok.. But when I actually got out my bed.. Bam! There's the sickness! Lol xxx


----------



## Womble12

Thanks Dolly. Thank god for this forum and you ladies, it seriously puts my mind at rest, think I'd go mental, or even more mental I should say, without all of you x

I shall look forward to expecting more symptoms in a week or two, bet i'll regret saying that once they arrive with avengance  !!


----------



## gnomette

Dollybird said:


> Emm where gnomette disappeared to??? Gnomette where are u?!! Hope Alls well xxx

hi i am still here my computer has been pulled apart and fixed so not been able to reply my kids have been really ill but all good and on the mend so xx 
big congrats to all the brilliant bfp's that have shown some fab lines an welcome to the new people :hi:
the best excuse for not drinking is that your on antibiotics x or just order virgin cocktails or drink appletizer (it looks like white wine) xx 
in a good way yay for all the morning sickness xx
good luck to everyone that is waiting to test just gotta hold out those bfps are just around the corner 
soo ha ha ha afm you know how we were supposed to be taking a break this month cause we were not sure how we would handle having another baby due in september well things got a bit carried away the other night and the morning after so we kind of didn't use anything an i am due to ov this week at some point but still not using opks so just gonna see how things go xx 
loves and hugs to you all xx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nicky- that is great news! :happydance:

Ivy- I think today's test is most definitly darker!

Bazzb- I'm looking forward to seeing your :bfp:!


----------



## MommyNikki

gnomette, please let me know if your gonna test im really excited


----------



## gnomette

Yeh I am.going to test lol last month af got me 3days early but due to test on the 29th so in theory I can test from christmas day x but I am not sure how possible that will be cause I am either working Christmas eve or chirstmas day night x so will probably have to wait til 28th at least xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Womble, 
Don't be hard on yourself what you're feeling (I'm sure the other ladies will back me up here) is completely normal! 

I've not been too bad this time as I've had the attitude that worrying won't make a blind bit of a difference to the outcome of this pregnancy and to take each day at a time... Each day passed is a victory in my eyes.

As for symptoms it's a tough one, last time I had shockingly sore boobs from week five and nausea and exhaustion that literally knocked me off my feet! This time my boobs didn't get sore until week 7 I've only just started getting exhausted to the point I could happily sleep standing up and occasional nausea... It really does depend. I also believe that you can kinda think your symptoms away. Lots of Pal ladies I know have done the same then after a scan their symptoms have come back full force :thumbup: 

I guess what I'm trying to say is please try not to worry too much and take/enjoy each day as it come :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## gnomette

Womble with my son (who is now 8) I had no symptoms at all part from everything getting bigger an even then it wasn't til I was gone 14weeks x so really I am sure everything will be fine xx try not to worry xx


----------



## MrsWright22

Hello all.

Not Due to ovulate for another 2-3 weeks. But i'm going to join the thread anyway. 

*waves*


----------



## bazzb

Welcome! :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Good morning ladies! I hope everyone is doing well on this Friday morning! Is there anyone testing today? I can't remember.

AFM- I have been having horrible dreams about starting to spot. Last night I had a dream that I started to spot, so I went in for a scan and the baby was fine! I hope that's a good sign (without the spotting)! We are leaving to go out of town today to my nana's that we didn't make it to on thanksgiving. So I hope I have a lot of good news to catch up on when I get back!


----------



## mtln777

Welcome, we love new people on this LUCKY thread......Before you know it we will have all the BNB ladies on this thread...:haha: Well girlies, yesterday had LOTS of CM, so I am assuming I am O. So i will bd before the hubby leaves today and say a prayer, then I'm not stressing about it cuz, I know it will haappen.....Keep it all x'd for and say some prayers we have a mtg.lol Hope everyone has a good day, feeling like garbage this am, not sure if I am getting sick but grrrr feel like shit.... :( any testers this weekend???? Looking for the BFP's.........:hugs::hugs::hugs:

xoxoxoxo


----------



## bubbles82

MrsWright22 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Not Due to ovulate for another 2-3 weeks. But i'm going to join the thread anyway.
> 
> *waves*

Hi!

I could be weeks off ovulating still, not sure what to expect from my already crazy cycles after an early loss a couple of weeks ago. Feeling a bit left out amongst all the BFPs but so happy for those ladies and hopefully we won't be too far behind them! :)


----------



## MrsWright22

bubbles82 said:


> MrsWright22 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> Not Due to ovulate for another 2-3 weeks. But i'm going to join the thread anyway.
> 
> *waves*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I could be weeks off ovulating still, not sure what to expect from my already crazy cycles after an early loss a couple of weeks ago. Feeling a bit left out amongst all the BFPs but so happy for those ladies and hopefully we won't be too far behind them! :)Click to expand...


Hopefully. I think 2013 baby sounds nice.
I'm slightly worried about my cm, I get the possitive opk's But the cm never looks like it should around ovulation. Hmm. Anyone had this?


----------



## bubbles82

Have you tried grapefruit juice? A glass a day worked wonders for me last cycle!


----------



## IvyLane

Welcome mrswright..I had a tooooonnnnn of ewcm this month. Way more than normal. And now I'm nocked up lol. The only thing I did differently (and totally not related to ttc) was I started taking vitamin C again ..(Emergen C..it comes in a packet and u mix it with water..it's C and a ton of other vitamins.)My family had been catching colds over and over and I hadn't been taking my C like I should for months..when I take it regularly I don't get sick ..yay!!!! : ) So I finally got sick of getting sick and started taking it again and it was right around the same time I was Oing...I have never had so much ewcm in my life...it was gross! Lol. I won't go into detail but yuuuck! Lol. I think at that point I was taking two packets a day which is prob like 2000% ur daily intake. (I can check later if it helps)
I was thinking maybe that's why people have success with the grapefruit juice???? Maybe it's the C? I never did any research into all that since I always got at least a little cm around O time. I have heard that C helps with mucus in general but again I never actually researched this but it would be interesting if it's true : )
Anyway...hope this helps..and again WELCOME!


----------



## IvyLane

Bubbles...sorry ur feeling a bit left out : ) that's how I was feeling so I started going to other threads and recruiting lol...I knew this thread had been awsome for me and many others but the bfp group was getting bigger and bigger and the ttc group getting smaller and smaller...which is great! The ladies here are so great I didn't want to go to another thread but I thought I was going to be the only one left still ttc lol..but here I am all preggers! I think the way this thread is going EVERYONE will have their bfp soon!


----------



## bazzb

Hope your right Ivy :)


----------



## MommyNikki

I love waking up to lots of posts! Welcome to the newbies and glad to hear everyone else is doing well.

Afm.. I'm sicker than a dog. Morning sickness is kickin my ass but hasn't kept me from eating so with the combination of eating and laying around, I may have to start back to the gym today. If anyone knows of any good exercises, lemme know. Dr says bmp cannot go over 140, but mine tends to rise quickly. No pool at my gym either, but since I didn't lose my previous baby weights... It's very important I lose some and manage during this pregnancy. I'm already considered overweight and having c-sections doesn't help.


----------



## mtln777

Bazzzzzzz we are in this together!!!!! I'm with ya girl I'm hoping to catch the egg today otherwise I think I'll have been done, if I don't get to bd today I'll shoot for next month......Feel free to PM me if u r wanting to ttalk :) we can do this :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bazzb

thanks MTLN... Im okay if im not peggo this month due to the spotting I was having id really just like AF to come so i can start fresh... thanks for the kind words *big hugs*


----------



## bubbles82

IvyLane said:


> Bubbles...sorry ur feeling a bit left out : ) that's how I was feeling so I started going to other threads and recruiting lol...I knew this thread had been awsome for me and many others but the bfp group was getting bigger and bigger and the ttc group getting smaller and smaller...which is great! The ladies here are so great I didn't want to go to another thread but I thought I was going to be the only one left still ttc lol..but here I am all preggers! I think the way this thread is going EVERYONE will have their bfp soon!

Ah it's ok chick, I'm feeling left out but in a good way, I know all these ladies have well earned BFPs and I would rather be the only one
TTC and see all those lovely rainbow babies on their way!


----------



## MommyNikki

Today at least 20 elementary kids (K-4th grade) were killed in a school shooting today. If everyone could please pray for these families. We are all on here trying so hard to add to our families and 20 families will have lost their little ones in such a senseless way and right before Christmas. 

xtearx


----------



## bazzb

so sad.. they will all be in my prayers


----------



## mackjess

Nikki - I have been glued to the news all morning. Just heartbreaking, and terrifying. You think your babies are safe at their elementary school!


----------



## MrsWright22

IvyLane said:


> Welcome mrswright..I had a tooooonnnnn of ewcm this month. Way more than normal. And now I'm nocked up lol. The only thing I did differently (and totally not related to ttc) was I started taking vitamin C again ..(Emergen C..it comes in a packet and u mix it with water..it's C and a ton of other vitamins.)My family had been catching colds over and over and I hadn't been taking my C like I should for months..when I take it regularly I don't get sick ..yay!!!! : ) So I finally got sick of getting sick and started taking it again and it was right around the same time I was Oing...I have never had so much ewcm in my life...it was gross! Lol. I won't go into detail but yuuuck! Lol. I think at that point I was taking two packets a day which is prob like 2000% ur daily intake. (I can check later if it helps)
> I was thinking maybe that's why people have success with the grapefruit juice???? Maybe it's the C? I never did any research into all that since I always got at least a little cm around O time. I have heard that C helps with mucus in general but again I never actually researched this but it would be interesting if it's true : )
> Anyway...hope this helps..and again WELCOME!


Thank you for your reply. I'm sending OH to get me some bits in the morning. With the grapefruit juice, Do you know how much should be drunk each day? 
Hopefully i like it. If not will defo do the vitamin c thing. Wonder if i could try both? hmm..


----------



## MommyNikki

I know..my kids are at daycare right now and all I have been thinking about it being one of those parents to find out your child was killed. How do you even deal with something like that? I would just die. What could you have against little kids? I hurt for their families so much. So senseless, its not right. And what a coward to take his own life afterwards..these poor families will not even have the closure that he will be punished for this...hopefully he will in Hell. 

I am going to hug my babies tighter tonight and appreciate the time I have with them a little more. I hope everyone else on here with kids does the same.


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh my.... that's shocking :cry: completely and utterly senseless :( 
My heart and prayers go out to those poor poor families :(


----------



## MrsWright22

Just seen about those poor children. My heart goes out to there families. How horrible...What type of monster would do such a thing :(


----------



## mtln777

So sadd about a monster like that killing his OWN mother and her kindergarten class......Oh I could cry for those families who sent there babies to school today. I will ber hugging my girlies tighter tonite. May god bless those parents that were about to spend xmas with there 5yr olds....:cry::cry::cry: I was going to complain I didn't get to bd today and after seeing the news I can't....There is always next month :) I have my babies at home :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mackjess

We watched President Obama's speech here at work and just cried and cried. Nothing political about it, moving and respectful. Such a tragedy.


----------



## MommyNikki

Obama's speech was soo sad. He was getting choked up and wiping tears as we all have been today. He was looking at it as a parent as we all did. :( Those families will never get any closure


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

My heart and prayers go out for those families! It is such a horrible tragedy! What I don't understand is the monster shot his mom at home and then went and shot all those kids! What was the point of that? Those poor children didn't do anything to him! My heart aches just thinking about it! And even those poor children that did survive are going to be scared for life! I don't really think there is anyway to get over something like this. :cry:


----------



## gnomette

My heart goes out to those who lives were cut too short and to those left behind xx its awful xx rip xx


----------



## meggiemay93

Dolly I'm praying your weekend goes well and that your not drinking and being sick doesn't give the secret away!

Nicky Yay for your little one looking good!

Mtln I'm praying that you caught the eggy!

Ivy That test looks darker than the one from yesterday!

Red I'm praying that you'll get a BFP and not AF!

Mrs. Wright Welcome and sorry for your losses!

My heart and prayers go to the families who lost a little one in the shooting!

AFM I'm panicking! I will be testing tomorrow morning, but today I started getting horrible lower back pain! I had this a few days before my miscarriage and it was from my muscles contracting! I'm just praying that it's not happening again! I could have just over worked it today and yesterday, but not more than normal


----------



## mackjess

meggie, gl to you. I can't wait to wake up and see your bfp!


----------



## Womble12

Morning all, 24 hours off the board and so much to catch up on! Such sad news about the shooting, my heart goes out to them all.

Beautiful d - thanks. You are so right with your attitude, there is nothing we can do that will help or otherwise with the bean sticking, so I'll try and relax a bit more. I got a strong line this morning which I'll post shortly 

Mrswright -welcome! I took pregnacare conception vitamins and it increased my cm loads! Also used conceive plus which you can buy from boots if in uk, but is similar to Preseed, only it comes in individual vials so I preferred it, as did hubby.


Pray - glad your scan was good. Was only a dream, enjoy your weekend at nanas.

Dolly - hope your weekends gone ok and not too sick.

Mommynikki - sorry you're feeling so sick. You come up with any exercise ideas? I used to cycle to work, round trip of 12 miles, but since bfp and in 2 ww I haven't cycled as its so cold and in London traffic is bad so don't wanna risk an accident. Now am feeling v fat and need to do something else! Only I don't belong to a gym.

Meggiemay - don't worry about sore back, I have had a sore back since conception. It comes and goes but I think it's affected by muscle movements but doesn't mean it's impending mc. You're going to get your bfp today, can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bubbles/gnomette/mtln/bazzb/redwylder/mrswright - really hope you ladies don't feel left out. I am hoping for Xmas BFP's/2013 babies for you all xx

Hi to everyone else! Mackjess and ivy, hope you're both still enjoying those BFP's


----------



## Womble12

Promise this will be the last test I'll post, but am so happy this morning! With my mc the test never got this dark, & it wasn't as early as it is now!


----------



## BeautifulD

Ooooooo that's a beauty!!! :yipee:


----------



## bubbles82

Beautiful tests womble! That must be so reassuring to see! It's deffo a rainbow baby making all those different coloured lines! :)


----------



## Womble12

Thanks guys :happydance:

Meggiemay meggiemay may I can't wait to hear about your test today!


----------



## meggiemay93

Womble that test looks amazing!!! I'm so happy for you!

AFM I was freaking out about nothing yesterday. I went to bed and my back felt better! But I'm so mad at my stupid pregnancy test! :bfn: :cry: I don't get it I should be 21 dpo I usually get AF at 14 dpo! If I don't have dpo right I'm on CD38 and i've never gone past CD35 without getting AF except when I was pregnant! It's been over 11 months since my miscarriage so I shouldn't still be messed up from that! I've felt really wet down there for about 2 weeks (tmi), had sore nips, and nauseated! Sorry about the rant.


----------



## MommyNikki

Maggie, I would test again in a couple days if AF doesn't come, sounds like something's up


----------



## RedWylder

Hi Ladies I thought I'd update- I did not receive my BFP this month, I got the witch instead. Yesterday I was pretty torn up but I'm doing better today. I wish the best for all of you.


----------



## bazzb

BFN here today. I'm ok with it because of this weird cycle I've been having and the spotting
Come on af so I can start fresh in 2013! :)

Good luck to any other testers :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Womble- I didn't have a actual scan (unfortunately I have to wait till the 28th),it was just in the dream.

Meggie- sorry for that darn bfn! I would test again in a couple of days if AF still hasn't shown. Maybe give the doc a call if your worried.

Red- so sorry that the :witch: showed!

Bazzb- those darn bfn!


----------



## MrsWright22

So i just worked out when i'm next ovulating. New years eve. I know what i'll be doing as the fireworks go off. Lol!


----------



## bubbles82

Red - sorry the witch got you, hope this cycle is your lucky one!

MrsW - that is a brilliant way to see in the new year!


----------



## mackjess

oh meggie, all your symps sound so good, and no af? if you still get a negative in a couple days could you go to your doc for tests? you got prego relatively fast before, so trying after 11 months you would expect something! fx for you dearie.


----------



## MommyNikki

Sorry for the bfn's today:( I'm here for you girls and I will cheer you on til you get your 2013 bfp's!!


----------



## Womble12

Sorry to see bfn's so far this weekend :-( & af showing up too. Sorry girls. I'm sure some bfp's are right around the corner.

Meggiemay, you sure when you ovulated? If af doesn't show I'd go doctors.

Liking the idea of New Year's Eve bd'ing!

I have terrible insomnia, been awake since 3.30am uk time, its now 5.15am. Was the same yesterday. Soon as I wake up I start prodding my bb's & then can't sleep. Not fun & don't think it can be good for the bean either. Sigh.


----------



## Womble12

Pray- I read your post wrong, thought you'd had dream and then gone for a scan!! Wish could move time forward a bit to 28th so you could get that scan quicker!


----------



## mtln777

Hey girlies, I just caught up and seen some of us got some disappointing news yesterday.....Please don't feel down this month esp.after what happened friday!!!:cry: There is next month and we all have our health and hapiness.....Here's to the rest of us getting a BFP in the NEW YEAR....:thumbup: Lots of love and hugs xoxoxox


----------



## meggiemay93

Red I'm sorry AF got you!

Bazzb I'm sorry you got a BFN!

Womble I'll be praying for you to get some sleep!

AFM AF! I just want to quit TTC!


----------



## bubbles82

I just want I quit TTC too! Was so relieved when I got my BFP last month that I could get a break from it all, not impressed being back already and haven't even started the first BD marathon yet!


----------



## meggiemay93

I got married October 1st last year never had sex til the wedding. Got my very first and so far only BFP on October 31st. Had miscarriage on January 8th. Now it is December and still not pregnant! I'm getting so mad and frustrated! DH wants to continue trying and says we will getting a baby even if we have to go to a Dr to do it, but I don't think I can handle it anymore! I just want to say we can't have kids and be done with it! From now on I'm going to put my focus into being a better wife and forget about TTC! Sorry for the rant! I'm just so flipping frustrated!


----------



## bubbles82

I can understand how frustrating that must be. Do you know if you've been having well times regular BD in your fertile window each month? I'm only a couple of weeks since my loss and already can't imagine waiting so long for another BFP.


----------



## meggiemay93

bubbles82 said:


> I can understand how frustrating that must be. Do you know if you've been having well times regular BD in your fertile window each month? I'm only a couple of weeks since my loss and already can't imagine waiting so long for another BFP.

I get Ovulation pains so I can tell really easily when my fertile window is, but this month I ovulated much later than I thought I did.


----------



## MommyNikki

Meggie, im sorry your so frustrated. I would look in to what vitamins or medication may be able to help you to conceive if it is taking you longer than you feel it should. I always say that NTNP is the best way to fall pregnant. I would think that all the stress from these tests and those tests and charting and temping is just enough to make someone go crazy. I would just keep track of when you usually get your period and when it comes late then look into it. But I really feel like you should take to your doctor. My friend had pcos and she couldnt get preg for years..then I think the doctor started her on prenatals and clomid (sp?) and she got preg right away. I would see if thats an option for you...at least you know you were able to get preg before so thats half the battle.


----------



## meggiemay93

Thanks I probably should look into seeing a Dr. But i need to wait til I finish paying off the bills from the miscarriage. I'm also wondering if I could be having trouble getting pregnant from stress. Right now my DH has had plenty of work, but for the longest time there he didn't have any. Also we are living in an apartment that is attached to the church that DH's dad is pastor at. So we have company several times every week, and my in-law's don't understand privacy or the fact that I don't want them to come in the apartment all the time especially when we aren't here. My father-in-law is also a control freak and doesn't understand that his 24 year old son and 19 year old daughter-in-law are not under his authority anymore. So i've been dealing with a lot of stress and I don't handle it very well!


----------



## Womble12

Meggiemay and bubbles, sorry you're both feeling fed up of TTC. It is so hard and people around do seem to just fall pregnant so easily and yet you know it's not that easy. It's probably not much comfort right now but at least you know that you can get pregnant as you've done it before. Is there anyway you can take a mini break or holiday when next due to ovulate? As that may help destress and there'll be no family members around interrupting you. Doing tests etc does make it stressful. I cut out all tests apart from my clearblue fertlity monitor as my life was being run by temping and opk's! Without the moniter though I dont think I would have got pregnant, as I ovulated so much later this last month, so I do think it's worth monitoring ovulation, as it's assist with the BD marathon as you said bubbles. 

AFM, I fainted this morning. Was awful, had funny pressure kind of between lower stomach and just about pubic hair, made me feel like I really needed loo, but couldn't go, just got very very hot and when I stood up I passed out and hit my head on bathroom cabinet :-( BB's not to sore now either (though still a little sore) and I'm panicking something is wrong, but I do feel ok now I have had some breakfast. The pressure does keep coming on suddenly, it's not painful but it does make me feel like I need to empty my bowels all of a sudden and I can't do anything until the pressure goes, which is usually after I've been toilet. Sorry if too much info!


----------



## Womble12

meggiemay93 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> I can understand how frustrating that must be. Do you know if you've been having well times regular BD in your fertile window each month? I'm only a couple of weeks since my loss and already can't imagine waiting so long for another BFP.
> 
> I get Ovulation pains so I can tell really easily when my fertile window is, but this month I ovulated much later than I thought I did.Click to expand...

Do you use OPK's? As I used to feel like I had ovulation pains, but according to my monitor I wasn't ovulating, so may be worth using something other then ovulation pains as a guide, as you may be missing your fertile window. I used monitor for 4 months, first month didn't ovulate even though I felt pains, 2nd month got pregnant, 3rd month first cycle after mc, 4th cycle was this month when I got pregnant again. Each month I ovulated on different cycle days. Apologies if you do already use OPK's or similar, but I thought this may help.xx


----------



## Dollybird

Morning ladies! Sorry I've not checked in for awhile but have been keeping up with all the chat from the sidelines!! Been away for the weekend with my hubby's workmates down in Essex! It was brilliant but very tiring. I think I overdone things a but tbh as had a bit of brown spotting. Been advised pelvic rest by the epu and if if continues it will be another scan. Argh why can't things be simple!!
Anyways I'm sorry to hear about the bfns over the weekend and that a couple of u ladies having a rough time :-( Womble makes a good point about the O pains. I was having O pains every month but the first month I used my opk I discovers that the o pains preceded my actual o by about a week!! So had I not been using them I would maybe have missed it. I'm sure your time will come try not to worry too much. After my ectopic I kept thinking why me, why can't things be simple, how come other people get preg with no problems but for me it's so hard. But I realised that everything happens for a reason, maybe one we'll never understand, but if we keep faith then our prayers/wishes will be answered. Really that's all we can do. Even now, being pregnant, I feel just as scared and uncertain as I did before my bfp. Worrying isn't going to help matters though.. Nothing I can do will change the outcome.. Even if I do everything right something still might go wrong.. So for the meantime I'm just gonna be thankful for everyday I'm pregnant. When I was ttc I tried (not always successfully mind!) to adopt that attitude too.. Just to be thankful for all the others things in my life and if it happened it happened but tried not to dwell. Argh probably all what I'm saying sounds stupid I know and probably doesn't make sense much but it's just how I looked at things. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh Womble hope your head is ok after that bump!!! Try not to worry too much symptoms often come and go. My bbs aren't sore just now either but sometimes they are agony xxx


----------



## bubbles82

Womble - hope your head is ok! It's scary suddenly feeling faint. Hope this is a quick phase of your pregnancy!

I would love to be able to organise a mini break over ovulation, but it's almost impossible seeing as I don't have enough idea of when it's happening in advance. My cycles used to be regular but since coming off BCP they've been something like 35, 37, 66 and 54 days with ovulation on CD20, 22, 50 and 39, and after the loss I really have no idea how my cycle is going to go!

I also found ovulation pains are not a good guide as they can happen a week before, my best guide at the moment seems to be EWCM which thankfully last cycle started appearing in small amounts over a week before O, then in large amounts from 4 or 5 days before O, so hopefully that will happen again.


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble, I would call your doctor about your fainting spell. Could be a sign of anemia or problems regulating your blood sugar. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## bazzb

Just poping in to say hi and hope everyone is well.. sorry I have been a little MIA... just fed up with this weird cycle..


----------



## MommyNikki

Im sorry Bazz...Ive been missing ya. Im sorry your cycle has been so crazy..probably because of how long it took your body to adjust after the mc. I think your next cycle you will be back to normal and making a rainbow


----------



## bazzb

thanks Nikki... I just hope Af shows up soon.. im anywehre between 14-17 dpo so it should be soon

On a positive note my spotting has stopped and I think I know what was causing it.. I had a small clot (sorry tmi) stuck in my canal from my MC and the Doctor told me it should pass with my first AF... but the rest of it seems to have just passed this weekend and once it did i stopped spotting


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a great weekend!

Womble- that's scary! I used to get light headed/ dizzy when I was pg with my son, but I always had enough time to sit down until it passed so I never actually passed out. I agree with Nikki, I would mention it to your doc.

AFM- I had a great weekend hanging out with my family playing games and laughing! DH,my dad and brother went duck & pheasant hunting, but didn't get anything. I was praying that I would get through the weekend without getting sick, since MS hadn't started for me yet, and I did...until I went to bed last night back at home! I guess I have Bedtime sickness instead of MS!


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz, maybe having that extra stuff in you prevented ur egg from sticking to your uterus? At least it has stopped for you.

Pray I'm with you as far as sickness goes. Unless I'm sleeping I seem to feel sick. If I manage to muster up some energy to do something then it will usually go away if I keep busy but not if I'm doing to much. I'm gonna look like a whale soon if I can't get outta my bed :(


----------



## bazzb

maybe... I just want AF to come now so i can start my next cycle :)


----------



## gnomette

womble i would really tell your dr that you passed out it could be all part an parcel but its best to get checked over xx 
meggie an bubbles i am still here waiting for anything to happen i know i am ov'ing but haven't tracked this last two months mainly to give my self a bit of a break but i definitely know the feeling of wanting to giving up an having had enough i feel that way quite often xx but the trick is to not give up hope it will happen when you least expect it an you manage to sit back an relax xx 
bazzb fingers crossed now that bit of stuff has/is sorting its self out it won't be too long til you get your bfp x
dolly don't forget brown blood is old blood so try not to worry too much xx 
as for all you sickies lol its all good signs that beanies are all snug an growing nicely xx 
afm i went to the drs today i have been having some odd pains under my rib cage and down my hip an so i went to just get checked over so i have a problem with my hip that may or may not be treatable but is not connected wit the belly pain but he then went on to ask if there was a chance that i could be pregnant cause if i was his relative he would tell me to go home an do a test or do one in the morning so i am going to do that but a i don't know when i ov'd me an my dh have only :sex: twice this month as hubby has been poorly an b it wouldn't show anyway yet so i dunno what to do xx 
mtln where have you gone didn't you ov not long ago or at the moment? you best be bd-ing 
sorry if i have missed anyone i am a bit scatty at the best of times xx much love to you all though xx


----------



## meggiemay93

Womble I'm praying for you to get better soon! Like the other ladies said I would probably go talk to your dr. As for OPK's I don't use them, but I started temping this last month and my temp didn't spike til a week after I felt O pains I ignored the temp though cause I wasn't keeping track of it very well. Maybe you're right about the O pains though.

Bazzb Yay for the spotting stopping!

Gnomette I'm praying for your pains to go away and for you to get a BFP!!!

AFM so sorry for the rant yesterday I was just having a very stressful and horrible past 2 days. This month I think I'm going to just try BD'ing every other day and not get my hopes up when it gets close to AF time. Besides I don't think DH would be opposed to BD'ing so often.


----------



## mtln777

Hi girlsssss, welllll sunday and today I had TONS of CM.....My hubby surprised me and came home last night so we bd'd...:happydance: I am going to bd tonight and maybe I can catch the egg :) It's kinda nice not OPKing this month and I feel good.. :) I am soooo happy for you allll with your BFP's I am looking forward to taking you ALL to the end. I feel a LUCKY year 2013 coming on so for all of us TTC, Lets do this!!!!:thumbup: :hugs::hugs:

Sorry I was a little smiley crazy :haha:


----------



## mackjess

Meggie, I'm so sorry you are having a rough time. The temping sounds like a good sign, not that you missed the eggy is good, but good that you do have confirmation you O'd and it being later than expected can explain a few things. And the every other day plan sounds great. My OB told me to start doing that at CD 10, and just go with it rather than stress about it. Easier said than done.

GL to all the ladies entering new cycles, or waiting to test!!

Hope our BFPers are feeling better.


----------



## Womble12

Looks like theres going to be lots of bd'ing going on this christmas :sex: I'm aiming for BFP's for you all!!!

Bazzb glad your spotting has stopped & you can get back on track.

Dolly, how's you, the spotting stopped?

Hope the morning sickness is not to bad for all the bfp ladies.

I went docs this morning following my faint, as turns out my mum had iron deficiency when she was pregnant. Well the doctor wasn't interested, just said see how it goes, don't want to test, don't want to give me iron supplements. This is the same doctor who wouldn't do any blood tests to measure progesterone or hcg levels until I'd had 3 mc's! Absolutely bloody useless. I don't undstand how they think telling us to just wait is ok, it's not that easy to just wait! Grrrrrrrr. Anyway, if I have to go back I'm going to ask for a different gp as this one just annoys me,it's not ok to wait for something to go wrong when there is stuff you can do to prevent it!!!!!! Thank god for the epu as I couldn't wait till end January for a scan, so gonna go on 31st December as that will be just over 7 weeks, blooming Christmas gets in the way of me going sooner as I'd like to go next week but it's Xmas.

Can I ask a question, those of you who had scans, how early were they, in terms of after you ovulated? As according to my lmp I am now 5w5d. But according to when I ovulated I am 4w3d so I don't think there's much point going for a scan based on ovulation? As if I went on Friday I would be 4w6d based on ovulation, I think it's to soon to see anything. What do you all think?


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble I would change your doctor or take and iron supplement over the counter just in case. 

as for dating, we use 1st day of LMP as first day of pregnancy. We dont use ovulation dates for scans.


----------



## nicky160880

Hi all

Sorry I've been a bit slack in being in touch but I'm trying to keep busy with non-preg stuff to pass the time......anyway sometimes just can't keep away.

Firstly Dolly, I hope your OK - how's the spotting?

Womble as for scan advice....its difficult because one scan on its own is not overly conclusive until you can detect a heart beat. And that can be different for everyone.
I had a scan on what i thought was 5w5d and freaked out because i thought the baby was too small (and they weren't sure they could detect a heartbeat). but usign it with one exactly a week later they could see i was actually 5w2d (so then 6w2d) and that everything looked just fine. There was a heartbeat by then but i believe everyone is slightly different so most don't like doing scans until 7 weeks because what they can see can freak you out even if it is healthy. I hope this makes sense.....
If you 100% sure of your dates a scan at any point would provide you info but not necessarily be conclusive or enough to put your mind at ease.
I've done a lot of reading on this and from what i can see this is what is seen week to week....
Between 4-5 weeks they can only normally see a gestation sack
Between 5-6 weeks they can normally only see a yolk sac inside the gestation sac. with some higher res scanners they can usually see a fetal pole mid-late of this week (shortly after they can usually identify the heartbeat but not always)
Between 6-7 weeks a fetal pole should be seen and a heartbeat. lengths: 6w0 = 5mm CRL, 6w2 = 6mm, then by 7w0d =10mm (this is the CRL guidance the NHS use at my EPU). (If the fetal pole is >=5mm without heartbeat the preg is considered non-viable.)
More than 7 weeks a fetal pole should be seen and growing at a rate of around 1mm per day.

I hope this helps make your decision about your scan. I know it is such a stressful time and all you want is to know everything is OK. But the problem is before 6 weeks its so hard to know...:( And the thing that screws with my mind and drives me crazy is a scan is just a snapshot in time and does not show what tomorrow will bring.

xx


----------



## nicky160880

just to add, because i didn't have a period before my BFP (straight after my MMC) they used my ov date - much more useful anyway x


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! So fabby news on my part.. The spotting has eased off for one, and more importantly I saw my little bean on scan again today measuring spot on at 8+4, with a lovely strong heartbeat. Could even see its little arms and legs it was amazing!!!!!! So the nurse says that there's most likely a little bruise at the implantation site and every now and again it's just shedding a bit of old blood- this is of no harm to the baby. She said its possible ill have little episodes of spotting throughout my preg but as long as its not red and I've not got any bad pains, then I've not to worry.
Sooooo I'm a happy happy bunny!  
Anyways lovely ladies its nice hearing how you're getting on. Mtln wahey for the cm sending lots of baby dust your way :dust:
Gnomette that sounds so intriguing you must let us know how u get on with testing!!
Womble you defo should change docs yours sounds a right tube. As for dating ive gone by my ovulation date and it matches my scan dating perfectly. They usually go by lmp but there's no point in that if you know when you o'd. I had my first scan at 5 weeks exactly and saw the gest sac and yolk, at 6+3 saw gest sac yolk and fetal pole and heartbeat, then today I saw everything! Perfecto! 
Hope everyone else doing well, looking forwrd to hearing of more lovely :bfp: 's!! 
Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Yay dolly Im so glad your scan went well Xx

Hope everyone else is well also

AFM I have been having bad cramping/numbing feeling in my right leg and calf since last friday it is driving me insane:(


----------



## bubbles82

Lovely to hear some good news, glad your scan went well Dolly and you can relax a bit more!


----------



## MommyNikki

Congrats on your scan dolly


----------



## blueberry25

Sorry to keep popping in and out. But I just wanted you ladies to know that this IS a Lucky thread. On Sunday I got a BFP!!! I would show you a pic but I don't know how to upload it off an Iphone. So thrilled! Early Christmas present!


----------



## bazzb

congrats blueberry!!!!


----------



## mtln777

congrats blueberry...:happydance: So excited for you....This thread is soooooo lucky I have so much faith in it... :) I will hopefully be in the BFP club SOOOOOONER rather than later.....Lots of hugs girlies... btw I had chunks of CM today???? What is that never had that before. :shrug: Hope it's a good sign as I am going to bd tonight....Then I guess it;s off to the TWW but, not keeping my hopes up, I am okay with it either way...I have my family and kids to hug everynight...:hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Congrats blueberry! :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats blueberry!! :happydance:


----------



## gnomette

Congrats blueberry xx so pleased for you x hope everyone is doing well xx
I didn't test I am too scared to if I am honest I would really like a bfp but also petrified if it comes back.neg an tbh it wouldn't show yet anyway I am.sure it wouldn't af is not due for another 7-12days somy cycles have been going a bit crazy any where between 23 an 29days so I could be any where between 5dpo an 9dpo who knows really regretting not using opks this month lol never thought I would think that let alone say/type it lol bbs are aching an my hip is causing me no end of trouble who knows maybe cause the stupid Dr put the idea in my head I am imagining things maybe I am just over tired an working too hard so much to get sorted for Christmas omg now I am ranting an I am on my phone so who knows if this will even post ok thanks for reading my stupid mumble/rant x love you all loads can't wait to see those bfps turn up soon this is definitely a very lucky thread x


----------



## Dollybird

Blueberry congrats!!! Fabby news! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw gnomette it is so scarey testing I know I felt the same. The thought of getting a bfn is so disappointing. But.. You really could be preg. Only time will tell. And if its not this cycle it will be next.. It can and will happen for you Hun cause you've been prgnant before and as far as my doc was concerned that a fab sign. Just relax and enjoy your Christmas with your family. Xxxx


----------



## Womble12

Congratulations blueberry, that is fabulous news!!!

So glad to hear you scan went well Dolly. Time seems to be going so quickly, due date will be here we before we know it! Just need to stay same until then....!

Gnomette, you're in the right place to rant and ramble on!! It saves our other halves the harden of it, ha ha!! Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Thanks for all the dating scan info ladies. I have decided to wait till I am 6w2d (according to ovulation) on 31st dec so can hopefully see a heartbeat. Feels like a long time away still though, but I don't know if seeing the sac alone will reassure me enough anyway, so will wait till have more chance of a heartbeat. Thanks for all the advice.

And definitely wont be seeing that same gp again!! Got some iron in my current supplements but I read it doesn't absorb if taken with calcium, so am going to monitor and purchase some separate iron to take in case I feel faint again.

Have lovely days everybody x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Womble- My scan is set up for 7w1d, the Friday after Christmas. I wanted to try to get it the Monday before Christmas, but I would be 6w3d, and my doc didn't want to do it that early because sometimes they can't find the heartbeat that early, and didn't want to cause undo stress if they can't find it.

And just be aware iron supplements can sometimes make you sick if you take to much, so watch how much you take!


----------



## Womble12

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Womble- My scan is set up for 7w1d, the Friday after Christmas. I wanted to try to get it the Monday before Christmas, but I would be 6w3d, and my doc didn't want to do it that early because sometimes they can't find the heartbeat that early, and didn't want to cause undo stress if they can't find it.
> 
> And just be aware iron supplements can sometimes make you sick if you take to much, so watch how much you take!

Yeah, we may not see anything at 6w2d but it's the first day we can go where it's possible. If cant see a heartbeat then I'll head back the following week. We'll be getting scans on the same day Pray!

Not going to take iron unless desperate as I want to have tests done to determine if it's even required, but am away over Xmas so will take some with me for emergency and then get tests done at epu on the 31st if need to. As you're right, don't want to get sick when it may not even been needed.


----------



## MommyNikki

Congrats blueberry and gnomette I'm really excited for you to test. Lemme know when you do:) you too Mtln!!


----------



## bubbles82

Fingers crossed for the scans ladies! :)


----------



## bazzb

good luck everyone :)


----------



## gnomette

Dolly you got any scan pics? Hope everyone is doing well x oooh lots of scan pics can go up yay wishing one a happy healthy 9 months an those stil not got their bfps (like me) keep on going we will get there keep the faith going it will happen xx


----------



## bazzb

well said gnomette!


----------



## Womble12

Yeah gnomette, well said!! It will happen, & soon!


----------



## gnomette

It's gotta happen soon I am considering the good old teen favorite go out get drunk come home have really drunk sex puke then sleep hay presto baby 9months later lol I know its not always that easy an not all teens are like that but it works for so many x


----------



## bazzb

LOL
I am thinking of relaxing a little next cycle.... if AF ever decides to show up lol


----------



## gnomette

Fingers crossed she turns up soon xx an then you can enjoy bd-ing tbh I have enjoyed not stressing this month but it has made the tww more complicated cause I don't know where I am in it but I have Christmas to keep my busy lol x how's everyone else surviving this month with their tww/ttc/scan wait?


----------



## bazzb

I used OPK and i am still not sure when I o'd LOL so i dont know whats up with this cycle


----------



## MommyNikki

Gnomette that's how I made my daughter lol but I was 21, not a teen


----------



## gnomette

See tried and tested method its gotta be worth a go see I don't drink at all any more do I am pretty sure one pint an that would be enough lol xx


----------



## Womble12

Ha ha gnomette, just do it!!!! Think if I sniffed a glass of wine I'd be drunk!

Where's ivy? Hope you're ok ivy!

Me, still no symptoms other then occasional sore boobs and lots of cm. Know I mustn't complain and enjoy lack of symptoms but it is worrying me. Also getting occasional twinges on left side groin area, got that in my mc too, so is making me worry & also scared of an eptopic. But nothing can do except wait. Am away over Xmas with husbands family and I kinda wish I was just at home so I didn't have to put on a front when I'm so scared of something going wrong. Not telling them either as it's so early yet, so it's gonna be hard. Sorry for a moan, feeling a bit blue today.


----------



## Dollybird

Wimbledon I had lots of one sided pain this pregnancy at the start.. Remember I was terrified it was another ectopic. But it's was just cause that's the side I o'd from and seems to be quite common. Try not to worry. And as for symptoms mines didn't properly kick in till 6 weeks.. And they seem to be getting gradually worse. So don't worry xxx


----------



## Womble12

Thanks dolly xx I feel bit like I'm having a nervous breakdown today, have been on the phone to my mum in tears. My DH is getting annoyed with me as he is worried me stressing isn't helping things. My BB's are totally zero soreness now and feels like they've been getting gradually less sore day by day so I'm worryng my progesterone is low. This is first time ive felt no soreness whatsoever. 

It is good to hear you had one sided pain too, not that I'm glad you had pain, but you know what I mean! Reassuring it's not just me. :hugs:

Think my emotions not helped as I just found on my sister in law is 10 weeks pregnant. They only got married 6 weeks ago & only came off the pill 6 weeks before the wedding! And hey presto, preggers. Am happy for them but am so scared if something goes wrong I'm not going to be able to cope with her pregnancy, as we got married 9 months ago & then had mc. We're staying with them over Xmas too just to add to things.

I gotta stop worrying but I don't know how. Wishing the days away so I can go for scan and praying everything's going to stick until then. Please god. Man when did things get so difficult!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol u can tell dolly has a iPhone since she called Womble Wimbledon lol cause my phone is always changing her screen name to that hahaha


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble I'm sure everything is fine, my breasts have not been sore once this pregnancy however nausea certainly made up for the lack of symptoms. Today I actually feel alright for once, we'll see how the day goes.


----------



## bazzb

Gotta love iPhones lol


----------



## Womble12

Ha ha, love the iPhone predictive text! Luckily I would happily have Wimbledon or womble as my username, as called myself womble after Wimbledon!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol


----------



## bazzb

too funny..
I cannot wait until tomorrow... xmas holidays start :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz I'm currently wrapping presents as we chat, we have a Christmas party that I also need to get things ready for on Sunday that I'm dreading lol ill be happy when all is said and done


----------



## BeautifulD

Womble, I too haven't really had sore boobs and even when they got sore it wasn't until 7/8 weeks and I'm on progesterone! 

I also get one sided pain on my right a bit of a burning sharp pain, I think it's the side I ovulated :thumbup: that is getting less now though.... 

Being pal is hard work isn't it!?


----------



## bazzb

oh wow Nikki, would you come to my house and wrap for me.. i have NONE wrapped yet lol and I am work for the next two days


----------



## MommyNikki

I've got way to many, I have my side of the fam then my 2 kids who get way more than any kid should, then 3 step kids worth of presents then any presents he gets his side...I'm whooped lol


----------



## mtln777

gnomette, I as well didn't OPK it tis month and just went by my bodies signs, However I have had tons of CM everyday since we bd'd on sunday.....I am hopeing that time we caught the egg. I needed to make myself sane and not have a stressful xmas, as we know what an emotional let down it is to get THE WITCH as you think you have covered all your bases.....Please know that ALL of us still TTC it will happen and well we might be a month or 2 behind everyone we will have our rainbow babies in the NEW YEAR!!!!!! :thumbup: Hope evryone has a great day have to riun and put my xmas cards in the mail, I;m sooooooooooooooooo behind this year and it makes me sick....Sorry to be bichting but I just have to say how ANNOYING my MIL is......She bougth everything off my kids xmas lists....REALLY Santa comes to my house NOT HERS!!!!!! I am sooo irritated with her in makes me crazy. God get me through xmas so I can have a BFP in the new year...
On another note, I thought we missed O but we bd'd sunday and that was a couple days of build up so maybe it wasn't tooooo late and I can officially be in the 2ww as it only takes 1x....lol Have a great day everyone lots of hugs from the states:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Womble- I had on and off sore boobs since 3w4d, and now at 6w I occasionally have sore boobs but not as much. Other than that my only early symptoms were fatigue, lots of cramps and heartburn/reflux. Just starting Sunday night at 5w2d is when my nausea kicked in.


----------



## Dollybird

Hahahaha just seen what my iPhone change your name to womble!! Oops! Usually I check my posts after but haven't had time today! Silly iPhone! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Mtln you are right you will catch that egg I just know it.. Your rainbow baby will come sometimes the timing isn't right that's all.. But when it come along you will forget about all the tough times you've had to endure in the run up. :dust: :hugs: xxx


----------



## bazzb

come on 2013 BFP's we can do it:)


----------



## Womble12

Nikki, pray, beautifuld and dolly, thanks for your tips. Feel much better after hearing what you guys said. Just had a 2 hour nap and feel much more positive, long may it continue, it's such a rollercoaster, let's hope it's these pregnancy hormones making me feel so emotional eh!! Thank you all x x 

Mtln, the ewcm sounds like a positive sign. Want all you ladies to join us with bfp's asap!! It'll be the July/August/September birth club! 

Hope the party organising and card writing and present wrapping has gone well today for those doing it. As bazzb said, it's nearly Xmas! Is anyone having to work over Xmas? I'm lucky, off till the 2nd.


----------



## gnomette

got loads of wrapping to do i hate it soo much so you know my doors open for anyone who wants to come do it for me an the really sucky thing is i have to work christmas day night (if that makes any sense) so we have re-arranged our christmas we are doing the normal christmas day breakfast an then just like party food an then boxing day when i get up i get a massive christmas so its good in some ways i will be here with the kids when they wake up all excited an wanting to play i just have to record all the stuff i wanna watch christmas day an then watch it boxing day with my kids an have a brilliant christmas dinner at home that my husband an kids are going to cook for me an i don't have to cook christmas day either lol so its ok really just sucks i have to try an sleep at some point but thats ok it just means spreading it over 2 days 

fingers crossed for you mtln so when would you be due to test?
whats everyones plans do you go visit family have days just you an your family? or do people come see you or a mix 
i hope no one else has to work over christmas it sucks big time but then if you don't have kids then its worth doing A)for the money an B) when you don't want to work christmas it will definitely be your turn to have it off xx


----------



## Womble12

Gnomette, that sucks you have to work, but it's great your hubby are going to sort all the cooking, and you get 2 Christmas days!!!

I am soooo looking forward to the downton abbey Xmas special!!! Do you watch it too? So glad of sky plus!

I'm away in Ireland with husbands family, away for 6 nights. Got my family Christmas lunch this Saturday as we go away on the Sunday. Then back in london for 3 days before going back to work.


----------



## gnomette

don't get me started on downton!! i loooove it i even got my hubby into it my husband used to be told not to speak to me, do not make a sound and so he used to have to sit in silence or go out so as my husband does not drink he just sat in silence and watched it omg i am so mean but he now loves it an the last time it was on i got told off for sneezing :haha::haha: maggie smith makes me cry laughing 
if i am really honest my husband always does the sunday roast an i have been banned from the kitchen on christmas day cause the first christmas we spent together i spent the whole day in the kitchen then cryed all night cause i hadn't been able to spend much time with my son an ever since i have not been allowed in the kitchen christmas day 
sounds like a lovely christmas womble


----------



## Womble12

My hubby was exact same with downton, he made fun of me loving it, but then he watched season 2 when it started, & all of a sudden it was him telling me to stop talking when it was on! He's now seen series 1 on DVD and watched 3, and loves it!!! The Xmas special trailer looks so so so good!! 

Banned from the kitchens? Haha! You're hubby sounds like a good one though, don't want you stressing just over food, it's about being together, doesn't matter what gets eaten at the end of the day.


----------



## gnomette

yep banned from the kitchen an what makes it even better my hubby used to be a chef but it is the only bit of house work he does willingly an onl on a sunday or special events you should hear me trying to get him to take the rubbish out or load the dishwasher!! pmsl 
see men shouldn't even try an fight the power of downton!! it has the power to get anyone completely in love with it!!! maybe if we :sex: wile its on we will get our bfp you never know :haha:


----------



## bazzb

I love downton also! cant wait until season 3 is on DVD... we do not get it on TV where I live


----------



## gnomette

bazzb said:


> I love downton also! cant wait until season 3 is on DVD... we do not get it on TV where I live

are you in the uk sorry i loose track but its out now if you are my husband has bought it for me for christmas!!


----------



## bazzb

Im in Canada, i think it isnt out for a few more weeks here but im not 100%


----------



## Womble12

You gotta get it bazzb, series 3 was excellent!

Gnomette, your husband used to be a chef? He is sounding even better!!! Think bd'ing while downton's on is def worth a go, but only if you can rewind and catch up with the bits you missed... lol!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Does anyone know how many bfp's we have on this thread? It's been a while, and I wasn't sure if anyone was keeping track!


----------



## mackjess

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Does anyone know how many bfp's we have on this thread? It's been a while, and I wasn't sure if anyone was keeping track!

Pray, I'm not sure I can count that high! :happydance: And more to come!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I know! Lol!


----------



## Womble12

Off top of my head:

Me - Womble12/Wimbledon!!
Dollybird
MommyNikki
Nicky160880
Blueberry25
Pray2bBlessed
BeautifulD
Mackjess
Ivylane

I am sure there is more too....... Sorry to anyone I've forgotten, I've had a very sleepless night, I have pregnancy insomnia...


----------



## bazzb

That is a lot of bfp's!! :)


----------



## bubbles82

Hoping to join all you BFP ladies soon! I think it's actually O day for me today, wasn't expecting it to happen yet. Only got one BD in which was yesterday, but as they say it only takes one swimmer, so fingers crossed it was a good one!


----------



## bazzb

It only takes 1
Good luck :)


----------



## bubbles82

DH has just turned up home early from work and asked if we should BD again or if last night was enough!


----------



## Womble12

Bubbles, I hope you are bd'ing right now!!! And again tonight!!!


----------



## bazzb

Get too it lol


----------



## bubbles82

He decided last night was enough and went out for a run! Might discuss the subject again when he gets back!


----------



## mtln777

Good morning ladies, hope everyone has a GREAT day......Bd'd again last night and not sure what's going on I've had a TON of CM?????? So here's to the TWW as of right now I am not hopeful but it does only take 1 of them swimmers and crazier things have happened...I am cd22 sooooooooooooo we will see what the new year brings!!!!! Lots of hugs and Btw what is Downton???? I am in the states and never heard of it...


----------



## Womble12

Well I just went toilet and I've got some brown spotting when I wiped. Only 2 dots. Called the epu, they said no point coming in as they can't see anything yet as its to early. Was about to meet husband from work and go shopping but instead am in floods of tears and don't know what to do. Plus can't do anything g as going away on Sunday, I couldn't cope if this happens agains had I'm away. Sh*t sh*t sh*t.


----------



## bubbles82

Ah sorry womble, hope everything is ok.


----------



## bazzb

sorry womble :( all will be ok XX


----------



## IvyLane

Hello Ladies
I've been continuing to follow this thread but haven't felt up to writing. This week has been really tough and feels like the longest week ever.
Womble..I'm really sorry for your worries. We are pretty much at the same point and I am convinced I am going to MC again and keep checking over and over to see if there is any spotting. This morning I could have sworn I saw a slight tint to my mucus which is how it started last time. I hope that you are doing ok though and that you haven't seen any more.
It's almost unbelievable how hard this ttc after a loss can be. 
I don't know if it's hormones or just the dread of MC again but I have been in the darkest of moods and just want to sleep all day long. Every thing seems overwhelming and gloomy. I remember feeling like this in early pregnancy before but now there is the experience of losing a baby to add to it...and we are having our dog put down today....so not having the best time of it.
I was at the point where whatever happened this month I was going to stop with ttc and get on with life. I felt as though I'd been neglecting my children and was all consumed by the "need" to have another baby.Especially with the horrible news recently...I just need to spend time with the kids I have. I think that if we lose this one I will stick with that plan. I can't keep going through all of this worry over and over..did I O? Did it implant? Will I get a bfp? Will it stick? Do my boobs hurt enough? Is there a heart beat???...etc etc etc. 
Sorry to be so down and discouraging. This is just how I feel and I am not trying to say how anyone else should feel or what they should do. 
So anyway...onto a different topic
Mtln...if you get PBS they show Downton Abby on a show called Masterpiece. Where I am it's on Sunday evenings at 9. They run all sorts of yummy BBC television during that time slot. My hubby and I are absolutely addicted to just about any and all shows from across the pond. We are sometimes quite a bit behind here but they run things like Downton Abby, Sherlock (AWESOME!) all sorts of investigative mystery type shows, movies based on classic books etc. If you have Netflix they have older episodes on there as well and tons of stuff from the UK. We don't watch a whole lot of American television anymore. The stuff we have here seems to be pretty surface in comparison. But it may just be that we both grew up watching old BBC shows on PBS (Dr Who, Are you being served,As time goes by, the older Sherlock Holmes),and have always felt we have quite a bit of Brit in us...(my Grandma looks JUST like the Queen..It's crazy!)
Anywho...went off topic a bit there....just trying to distract myself : ) Sorry to all you UK ladies if I sound like a crazy "wannabe".:winkwink:
Hope everyone is doing well!
Edit...And just noticed my ticker. 3 months since MC today. Ugggggh


----------



## MommyNikki

Ivy, do not worry, Im sure everything is fine. Just in case tho, take extra time to relax and take it easy okay? skip some housework and laundry or a trip to the mall just for a little while to make sure baby is nice and stuck. praying for the best for you!


----------



## mackjess

Womble, I had brown spotting at almost the same time you did, I was maybe a few days closer to 5 weeks. The OB was not concerned at all since that is when they usually see IB. It went on for a better part of a day, but I never had any cramping with it. Hope you are feeling better.

Ivy, :hugs: I'm so sorry this is so rough. I remember going thru it myself, and still am quite a bit. Just hang in there, seeing your HCG numbers go up if they retest and that first scan will really help. I'll be 10 weeks on Xmas day. Still seems like forever before I reach that big 12 week milestone. And I am all kinds of lethargic. I didn't even buy xmas presents for my friends' kids like I usually do. They are still babies so they won't know, and hopefully my friends will understand.


----------



## Womble12

Ivy I know exactly what you mean, have also flat so low and scared this week. I think once you've had a loss it's very hard to relax in pregnancy. I can't stand the uncertainty.

Mackjess, how much spotting did you have? I had literally 2 wipes, 2 spots. Nothing more since. No cramping but I do fel like af is about to arrive. Epu also said it could be implantation but I thought it seemed a bit late as I ovulated around 1st December? I seem to recall the day before my mc I got some light spotting but I can't really remember. Trying to Relax as nothing can do about it :-( but its very hard. Please god let it be ok.


----------



## mackjess

I didn't have enough spotting to need a liner, I used them just in case but there was never anything on them. Just brown mucusy when I wiped for most of one day. 

I'd had 3 tiny spots of red blood about 4 days after I OVd that I think was the first of my IB. Then the brown spotting was 10-12 days after after that first round of it. It can take awhile to work itself out. I had a little bit of spotting again after that, so I was really scared at my 7 week scan but everything was OK. 

I feel a teensy bit more positive every day that I'm preggers, that I have no cramps, and that I don't see any bad bleeding. (cause trust me I'm squinting looking for spotting every time I whizz). I hope you ladies can start to feel better about it too. The first few weeks were completely terrifying for sure.


----------



## Dollybird

Ladie as you know I've had brown spotting twice this pregnancy- once at 6 weeks and again recently.. Both times lasting a few days. And all is well!! So try not to think the worst ladies there's still lots of hope and as long as it not red or painful no need to worry. Sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts your ways xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Womble12

Thanks Mackjess and Dolly. You give me hope. I reckon if not had a previous mc wouldn't be so worried. You have both been through this already and come out the other end in tact, so you give me hope. Thanks for your kind words xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Try not to panic womble (practically impossible I know) Brown is ok because brown is old blood, so long as it's not red and you're not in pain you should be ok... its very possible that it's implantation bleeding lots and lots of ladies have it


----------



## IvyLane

Thanks from me too gals. It's really just a waiting game at this point but it's nice to hear from those of you who are just beyond where us new bfp ladies are : )


----------



## MommyNikki

any of the preggo women extra emotional lately? I have been crying over everything lately. Idk whats up with me. Its mostly songs, songs that might not even be sad lol I feel like im losing it


----------



## bazzb

Lol Nikki I'm like that and I'm not preggers 
Maybe it's the season


----------



## MommyNikki

its something..ive been going thru it a lot lately. Nausea has somewhat stopped thank god. I had morning sickness from 6 wk - 8 wk so I guess Im right on schedule..HOWEVER..DH locked the cat in our room last night before we went to bed and cat pooped on the bed and the smell was so bad that it kicked my sickness into high gear and had to take medicine. lol if its not one thing its another


----------



## bubbles82

bazzb said:


> Lol Nikki I'm like that and I'm not preggers
> Maybe it's the season

Was thinking the same myself! I burst into tears today thinking that I might have ovulation signs but not ovulate, and then because I was scared of actually getting pregnant if I do ovulate!


----------



## bazzb

I no
Today I cried and says what If I didn't even ovulate yet 
Lol why cry right not much I can do about it


----------



## gnomette

Definitely the time of year I sob at the sillyest things like my book just cause I was happy everyone ended up happy xx an my husband who doesn't cry got really upset cause his x box broke lol


----------



## Dollybird

How's everyone today? Mommy nikki yes I am super emotional! Started crying today cause I couldn't have a hot bath (they reccomends only warm ones in preg so I've avoided them completely). How daft eh? So my major panic today was my morning sickness appears to be easing.. Up until now had be vomiting a couple of times a day and struggling to eat but today at dinner I was actually hungry! Worried too soon though cause its literally just made a reappearance so guess my ms is still present but I do feel its been easier today. Some people have told me its normal for symptoms to start easing about 9 weeks.. What do yous think?
Hope everyone's well xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

dolly i guess it just depends on how your body works. My morning sickness from week 6-8 like clockwork.


----------



## Womble12

Hello everyone, how are we all?

My spotting didn't continue thankfully. So after an afternoon of tears am back to normal tense worrying rather then hysterical crying!!! Thanks for all your support. It was barely anything, so maybe it was implantation bleeding. Still feel very 'wet' though & am getting through ridiculous amounts of toilet roll as am running to the loo every 10 mins!!

Ivy, how you doing?

And hows everyone's emotions today, preggers & non-preggers ladies? I know I can just have a little tear listening to an Xmas song! I watched strictly come dancing last night, sorry to non-UK people who don't have our series, but when Kimberley danced to that song from twilight I started crying. I just love that song & she looked so pretty!

Dollybird, I hate the fact we can't have hot baths! I love a bath! Have also just been avoiding them, but it does make me sad. Can't offer any thoughts on morning sickness as this is my first pregnancy, but I think it's one of those things that varies and can come and go. And googling it will drive you insane, or least it does me. Hope you're alright though.

Anyone not sleeping very well? I think I'm only getting 4 or so hours a night, it's driving me mad.


----------



## MommyNikki

I am not getting any sleep either... Part is being waken up, part running to the bathroom ever 2 sec, and the other part is having so many crazy dreams all night that I wake up exhausted. I need a day alone!


----------



## bubbles82

Hey womble, glad the emotions have calmed slightly! I am still having crazy emotional outbursts, esoecially crazy for a non pregnant lady! Think I'm probably still healing emotionally from the loss last cycle, but don't feel I have time to waste not trying, and I've actually ovulated early for once this time so we jumped straight back in. I keep suddenly feeling really terrified of various things and bursting into tears - scared I didn't really ovulate and my temp will drop back down, scared I didn't get pregnant, scared I did, scared I might have another loss, scared I won't be a good mum! I know it's all silly, ideally I would've maybe waited a few more cycles if I was still in my twenties but I don't feel I have time to wait anymore.

Hope all the preggy ladies are well and calm as can be!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Last n ight I couldn't seem to get comfortable! Then really early this morning I could of swore I smelled fried eggs and bacon! Lol! Random I know, I thought it was so weird!


----------



## Womble12

It's awful not sleeping isn't it. Ruins the whole day ahead. I'm at an airport where we thought our flight was at 4, turns out its not till 6.50, meaning we won't get in to the in laws until about 10ish. At which point i'll wanna just go bed, but that'll be rude! 

Nikki, whose waking you up, the kids? Can you banish everyone?! Damn Christmas getting in the way, lol!!

Pray, maybe your next craving is going to be eggs and bacon!!!

Bubbles, if you think you ovulated, you probably did. So when would you be testing, must be around New Year's Eve/day? Totally understand you being scared, I'm petrified, this would be my first, I'm 33 nearly 34, and so scared of running outta time! Fingers crossed for us all and for a new year bfp for you!!


----------



## Dollybird

Well I needn't have worried.. Spent the first half hour of my nightshift last night in the loo reacquainting myself with my dinner! Haha. Felt worse last night than ever. Feeling ok just now but I'm sure it will be back with avengence later.
Oh I can sympathise with the poor sleep.. I've not ha a good night sleep since I fell pregnant.. Up an down, toilet, feeling sick.. Nightmares!! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Womble I'm so glad your spotting stopped and you feel better. The "wetness" thing seems normal.. Even now I'm constantly running to loo thinking af (stupid I know) has come cause of it! Have started wearing panty liners xxx


----------



## bubbles82

Womble12 said:


> It's awful not sleeping isn't it. Ruins the whole day ahead. I'm at an airport where we thought our flight was at 4, turns out its not till 6.50, meaning we won't get in to the in laws until about 10ish. At which point i'll wanna just go bed, but that'll be rude!
> 
> Nikki, whose waking you up, the kids? Can you banish everyone?! Damn Christmas getting in the way, lol!!
> 
> Pray, maybe your next craving is going to be eggs and bacon!!!
> 
> Bubbles, if you think you ovulated, you probably did. So when would you be testing, must be around New Year's Eve/day? Totally understand you being scared, I'm petrified, this would be my first, I'm 33 nearly 34, and so scared of running outta time! Fingers crossed for us all and for a new year bfp for you!!

I would love the chance of a New Years Eve/Day BFP, perfect start to the year! But I don't think AF is due until the 7th, so would probably be a bit early. I think I'll be about 10dpo New Years Eve, so would possibly show on a FRER, but I didn't get my BFP last cycle until 16dpo so I'd like to avoid testing til as late as possible!


----------



## gnomette

Womble glad your spotting has stayed gone xx 

dolly I was sick all the way through my pregnancy with my daughter it was all ways specially bad when I work nights x 
Bubbles good luck testing xx not much longer now xx 

To all those preggers ladies I am afraid bad dreams are all part of being pregnant its awful xx 
hope everyone is well x


----------



## bubbles82

gnomette said:


> Womble glad your spotting has stayed gone xx
> 
> dolly I was sick all the way through my pregnancy with my daughter it was all ways specially bad when I work nights x
> Bubbles good luck testing xx not much longer now xx
> 
> To all those preggers ladies I am afraid bad dreams are all part of being pregnant its awful xx
> hope everyone is well x

It might not actually be that long, but it's only the first day of the TWW which is actually longer than two weeks for me as I have a 15/16 day LP, so it's definitely going to feel like a long time!


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble glad everything is okay with you. Dh actually came home at 4am last night from his sisters, woke me up out of a dead sleep then he passes right out  and I couldn't fall asleep for awhile lol then my son wakes up at 7:30 am.. And my dreams have been the stupidest/weirdest dreams and it makes me feel like I've been watching tv all night vs sleeping. I can't catch a break around here!! Let this be a warning to all of you who are trying and do not already have kids... You will always be tired and if you have more than 1 .. You will never get sleep again.. Lol my eyes are burning out of my head right n


----------



## IvyLane

Hi all
Womble...so glad the spotting stopped! Funny...I noticed we r the same age and at the same point in our pregnancies : ) Are you having major bloating?
Any one else? Maybe it's because I've had kids already but my stomach is looking like I'm 4 or 5 months along! I prob have nothing left to my stomach muscles after carrying the twins though. I was hoping to hide the pregnancy until after the first ultrasound but that may prove to be very difficult!
Glad to hear everyone seems to be doing well minus the bad sleep. I can add myself to that list. Been having horrible disturbing dreams. My hubby actually had to wake me up early this morning and ask me if I was OK. I must have been moaning or something. 
Emotions are all over the place. We were out yesterday and this man lost his little boy and was running around looking for him calling his name and I just started crying like it was me. I was just short of bawling...Thank goodness he found him ...but man! How scary! My hubby swung into action to help the guy but I couldn't even move. I just sat there with my kids like a dummy trying to hold it together. 
The fun thing is I've been a sobbing girly girl ever since my first pregnancy so I guess the hormones never really went back to normal in the first place. Yay :growlmad: lol....and having kids changes everything anyway... If you mean to be a proper parent you see the world in a whole new way and sometimes that leads to crazy sobbing outbursts lol.
So any way....hiya to everyone and hope you all are still doing well! :hi:
Looking forward to some more BFPs!


----------



## gnomette

Hi all its Christmas eve!! Yay !! Hope everyone is able to sleep tonight I know I am going to struggle lol 
so I am between 9-13 doo so I bit the bullet an tested fmu an everything an I got a :bfn: so I am so confused I have sore bbs bloated funny cramps for the last 3days on an off we all just fell asleep on the sofa well me hubby an my 2yo 
hope Santa keeps those nightmares away an everyone has a wonderful Christmas x


----------



## mtln777

Well girlies, I just have to say that I am almost + I O'd last weekend well between sat-tues.....We bd'd but I have to say cuz, I didn't OPK this month and thought would just let nature take it's course. I must say that I have had all the wetness like u prego girlies, keeps feeling like AF but just wetness......Also I woke up this am and almost pee'd my pants my bladder was sooooooo fulll....Only happens when I am prego. I don't want to get my hopes up and I am due for AF at the end of the month so I WILL NOT BE TESTING as I don't want the dissappointment of a BFN again this month. I will be waiting this out...I do think my boobs are a little sore but nothing major as it is early!!!! So please keep ur fingers x'd for me and say a prayer we caught the egg on our own.. :) Will keep u updated!!! Merry Christmas to all and hope Santa brings you everything you want BFP"S lol Lots of hugs for the holidays :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mackjess

MTLN, FX for you! A New Years BFP would be so fantastic.

Hope everyone has a very lovely Christmas!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Gnomette do you know for sure your numbers/days are right?


Mtln let me know when you plan on testing, I'm excited


----------



## mtln777

I definitly will not be testing until AF is due which is the 30th of december.....Sooooooooooooo lets just hope the prego symptoms pick up and AF stays the HEEEEELLLLLLLLL AwAY.....Would love for it to happen cuz, I least expected it....But why else would I have so much discharge???? I mean I wipe and it's almost like wiping after u get done dtd...(sorry tmi) but u girls can handle it :haha: I have to run and get my hubby his xmas gift and get a few little things....Funny every year we have to fill each others stockngs and I think my hubby forgot to fill mine...He will hear it if he did....I also asked for a new phone as mine is SOOOOOOOO outdated for christs sake I don't have a camera on mine...So hopefully he listened....Hey to all who have kids go to portable north pole and fill it out and Santa talks tpp ur kids really cute!!!! my daughter loved it and I made one for my hubby as well saying he was not being good..:haha: My 7 yr old was cracking up....praying for a sticky bean in the NEW YEAR bring on 2013 as we all have long journeys to tend toooooo....Merry xmas again to my most favorite internet starngers I have...:)


----------



## gnomette

no not really thats just a guess i know my lp is always 14days always has been but my cyle last month was 23days an its normally but its been any where between 23-28days since i lost my son in may its never really settled down my dr doesn't seem to be that worried (i am slightly though)i had 21day cycle before so my window for ttc was always really short but we made it work so i am expecting af 29th cause my app says its an average of 26days but the last cycle was only 23 but to say last month was stressful was a bit of an understatement!! so i dunno i will leave it now til the weekend xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Merry Christmas Eve everyone! Good luck to everyone that's getting ready to test! :xmas9:

I just got done baking 2 homemade apple pies, we are taking one to a Christmas party tonight, and one to my families house tomorrow! I am so excited because we are going to be revealing our news to our families tomorrow! I got picture frames that say "Grandkids" and put a pic of my son holding a sign that says "I'm going to be a big brother" and wrapped it up. I wanted to be able to wait until after my first scan, but I also wanted to make it a Christmas surprise! My scan is on Friday so I don't have much longer to wait! 

On a side not, my new craving is OJ mixed with Ginger Ale...yum! And I have been craving sub sandwiches and BBQ from a specific place...but I have yet to have either!

Merry Christmas to you all!!! :xmas6:


----------



## MommyNikki

Yummy Pray--- oj and ginger ale makes me think of mimosas :) can't wait til August to have one :) no cravings for me although I have been picking on some romolo chocolate and for you who don't know about romolo, I think they are native to my town but he is one of 26 world famous chocolatiers...so you know it's the ish lol 

Hope everyone is enjoying Christmas Eve!!! Can't wait for the kiddos to open presents in the morning!!


----------



## Womble12

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!! Been up since 5am & there's no kids waking me up, just this little seed in my belly  !!!

Gnomette, its still early for a bfp. When you gonna test next? Hoping for bfp's for you, mtln and bubbles and anyone else testing!!! Mtln the wetness is ridiculous so its a good sign!! Like dolly I've had to start wearing liners!!

Ivy, I saw we are close in our pregnancies too! Nice to hear we are similar age aswell. Yes to the bloated ness, oh god it's not nice. Everything is tight and I can't hold my stomach in! Plus can't go toilet v easily either, though yesterday I had bran flakes & it really helped things along if you get what I mean, lol!!!

Pray, I love your idea of telling the family you're pregnant! Sure they will 
love it!!

Thanks again to everyone for reassuring me over my spotting, its still disappeared, yay!!

Hope everyone a really lovely Xmas day xxx


----------



## Womble12

Nikki, romolo chocolate sounds delicious!!! V handy he's in your town! I forgot to say, I read your description of once you got children you will always be tired out to my hubby as it made me laugh..... Least now we're prepared though!! I'm tired before we got any kids, never mind afters!!


----------



## gnomette

I'm not now until new years eve 
merry Christmas everyone hope you had/having a great one 
fingers crossed for all the people testing in the next week or so xx 
can't wait to hear about all the scans in the next couple of weeks xx 
love to all xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Good morning ladies! Where has everyone been???


----------



## bazzb

Hi Nikki! how are you?


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Hope you've all had a lovely Christmas. My ms eased for Christmas Day but is back with avengence now! Bit grumpy as well, think my hormones may be to blame! Hope u are all well! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

sorry the MS is back dolly! feel better soon :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey bazz, I'm doing good. Trying to catch up my sleep from the holidays? You ever get AF?

Dolly sorry your sick... I'm actually over my ms thank god.


----------



## bazzb

No Af for me lol


----------



## Dollybird

No af?!!! Have u tested yet? Xxx


----------



## bazzb

I tested on Dec 15th as that was two weeks after my first positive OPK and i got a BFN on a FRER

I have not tested since.


----------



## Dollybird

Oh how exciting!! Are u going to test? Xxx


----------



## bazzb

My hubby went and got me 6 dollar store test, think I will test saturday AM if she stays away


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm glad everyone had a great Christmas! 

Dolly- I'm with you! MS stayed away Christmas Day, but I still get pretty bad somedays! I haven't actually vomited since Monday...

Bazzb- I would have definitely tested by then! I have no patience! Keeping my FX for you!!

AFM- I have my first scan tomorrow afternoon, and I am so excited and nervous!!


----------



## bazzb

thanks hun... will update everyone once I know something

and good luck with your scan tomorrow will be thinking of you


----------



## mackjess

pray I can't wait for your scan!

Good luck bazz, I hope that witch stays away.

had a 10 week appt today and heard the heartbeat, now I don't feel so bad for barely having symps. sorry you ladies have ms. I barely threw up twice, and it was more like I spit up a little, no heaving or anything too bad. feeling a bit more confident I'm having my rainbow baby. getting my nt scan in two weeks and I'll really feel better after that. praying that my baby will be healthy in that scan. Not worried about downs as much as the heart problems and other risks associated with downs.


----------



## bazzb

Yay mackjess for the good scan so happy for you:)


----------



## bazzb

I just decided to use one of my dollar store test BFN! I have no idea what's going on with me


----------



## MommyNikki

dang Bazz, what is going on with you? Your cycles seem to have a mind of their own...no evap line or anything on your test? 

good luck pray, make sure you post pics


----------



## MommyNikki

mack I have a ob appt tomorrow..im pretty sure they cannot hear a heart beat yet externally so I will have to wait until my 12 week appt on Jan 17, I will get another sono that day too :)


----------



## bazzb

Nope nothing it's just white lol!
Ill prob test again Sunday if she doesn't show


----------



## bazzb

I uploaded it just for fun


----------



## MommyNikki

bazz are you sure...i must have line eye because i see a real thin light line above the dark one.


----------



## MommyNikki

maybe its my screen or something...idk


----------



## bazzb

Lol I think I'm sure


----------



## MommyNikki

When is/was AF due?


----------



## bazzb

Lol not sure really
I had a positive opk 28 and 25 days ago


----------



## bazzb

But obviously didn't o then or af would be here
I must have od a few weeks later?


----------



## MommyNikki

thats really strange


----------



## bazzb

I know
I'm not sure what's up :(


----------



## mackjess

I swear I see a line.


----------



## bazzb

I will retest Sunday if no af! With fmu this time


----------



## MommyNikki

See if she sees it too then I know I'm not going crazy


----------



## bazzb

Lol maybe it's ur guys hormones :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Preg ppl do tend to have heightened senses, maybe are eyes are better too ;) I swear I see a super faint line every time I look at your pic and I looked on my computer and on my phone, I'm praying that's what it is... What a wonderful surprise that would be for you!!


----------



## bazzb

I know right, Thank Nikki for the support
All of you girls ate great:)
I'm off up bed as I have a belly ache
Take care xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Your welcome, can't wait for more updates! Goodnight


----------



## bazzb

Night!


----------



## Dollybird

I'm sure I see a line too!! Maybe I also have line eye! Lol. Did u keep bd'ing after your positive opk bazz? Xxx


----------



## bubbles82

I think I see a thin faint line on there too bazz, are you planning to test again?


----------



## bazzb

Yeah we kept bding for a bit then he got bronchitis so we had to stop but I still managed to squeeze in weekend sessions lol
Will test Sunday if af is still not here

Took my temp for the fun of it, it's 36.6 which I'd above a normal preovulatory temp loll
So I think I for sure did o just no idea when


----------



## mtln777

Well hello girls......It's almost time to test....Af is due on the 30th so I am going to wait to test till early next week......Havin symptoms but cud be PMS????? I'm not getting crazy as I promised I wouldn't so please keep ur fingers crossed that it is all working like it is supposed to. Hoe everyone had a wonderful xmas.....We did my house is trashed looks like toysrus threw up in my family room...lol can't wait to get the house back to normal...Have s goos day everyne will keep u updated...:)


----------



## Dollybird

Oh bazz exciting.. Keep us updated!!
Mtln dunno how u can be so patient! I prob would've been testing already! But I guess Christmas is a good distraction. Praying you get your bfp for new year! How lovely would that be! Xxx


----------



## mtln777

dolly my love I am not patient BUT last month I did have a BFP if u remeber then when to the dr and there's was negative....I was not seeing things my sister seen it first and said OMG it;s +.....Then I got the witch sooooo it was such a let down and I had a REALLY emotional time with it...:( my husband was freaked out because I was iin like a deppression for 2 weeks. So I am only being patient for my own sanity....However if the witch does show it won't be such a letdown. So therre fore I will be waiting til after AF is due...I am not very hopeful but hey crazier things have happened.:) Hope u are feeling better I never had morning sickness so I cant relate....Weird thing happened at work this am. I take care of a little old lady and I slept at her house last night and when we wokeup this am she was smellinng of URINE so strongly it was making me gag to the point I started puking, here's this 90yr old woman beating me up and I was puking in her toilet...She is very abusive!!!! Needless to say I was sick and still don't feel right. :( Only time will tell 

Hope everyone is good and keeping there food down:haha:


----------



## MommyNikki

Mtln thanks for the update, my fingers will be crossed for you...sending lots of baby dust!!!!


----------



## bazzb

Crossing my fingers also MTln


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Mtln and bazzb I am keeping my FX for both of you!

DH and I just got back from buying a new rocker/recliner, I am so excited to get it! We have to pick it up in like 2 weeks, since they didn't have any in stock.

My scan went great this afternoon! We saw the hb, the tiny baby and the yolk sac! The tech started out with an external US but couldn't get a very good view because my uterus is tilted, so she did an internal scan and got a better view! It's so relieving to see a hb! Here is my scan pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bazzb

Beautiful pray!!! :) congrats hunny


----------



## MommyNikki

Congrats pray!!!


----------



## bubbles82

Glad the scan went well chick!


----------



## gnomette

Congrats pray xx so pleased xx 
mtln an bazz when are you going to test? My af is due today according to my app on my phone but going to wait til Monday this is the latest it should show as its the longest cycle I have had xx good luck girlies xx
hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Dollybird

Mtln gnomette and bazz.. Got my finger crossed for your bfps! You lovely ladies deserve it! 
Pray what a beautiful pic, so glad your scan went well. I'm counting down the days till my 12 week one, its on the 10th of January so not long now! Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Ok girlies I caved and tested today with a cheapie......BFN, however Af is due tomorrow and I am not counting out yet as I think my body takes a bit longer to get the HCG going...Who knows it was a 25mu so I will wait a few days and try again. I'm not bummed cuz I wasn;t expecting alot this month becasue I was not trying to hard...bd'd when I was supposed to but who knows am not sure of the actual O. So there is my neg update......
Pray beautiful pix so happy for u to know that baby is snuggleg in where he/she belongs......I will be starting my TEAM YELLOW again I have 1 taker RIGHT DOLLY?????? Any one needing convincing on this I am pretty good ask Dolly..lol :haha: Lots of hugs and love 


Also only 1 of my boobs hurt????:shrug:


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Congrats pray xx so pleased xx
> mtln an bazz when are you going to test? My af is due today according to my app on my phone but going to wait til Monday this is the latest it should show as its the longest cycle I have had xx good luck girlies xx
> hope everyone is well xx



Because we have been hanging together on here our cycles are in sync..:haha:
I will be REtesting in a few days AF due tomorrow???? Fingers crossed for u.. :) maybe I will retest on monday or tues.

Is 25mu a crappy test??? I don't know these things :) :dohh:


----------



## mtln777

Also Santa brought me a new phone for xmas :happydance: So I will be able to upload pix when I do see a faint line...:thumbup:


----------



## MommyNikki

Mtln sorry you didn't get a early positive. I don't think 25ml is that sensitive since doctors say anything over 5 is considered preg. Possible late ovulation too could be the culprit. Keep us updated on your retest, you too gnomette! Fx'd!!!! :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Thanks everyone!



mtln777 said:


> Ok girlies I caved and tested today with a cheapie......BFN, however Af is due tomorrow and I am not counting out yet as I think my body takes a bit longer to get the HCG going...Who knows it was a 25mu so I will wait a few days and try again. I'm not bummed cuz I wasn;t expecting alot this month becasue I was not trying to hard...bd'd when I was supposed to but who knows am not sure of the actual O. So there is my neg update......
> Pray beautiful pix so happy for u to know that baby is snuggleg in where he/she belongs......I will be starting my TEAM YELLOW again I have 1 taker RIGHT DOLLY?????? Any one needing convincing on this I am pretty good ask Dolly..lol :haha: Lots of hugs and love
> 
> 
> Also only 1 of my boobs hurt????:shrug:

Sorry for you bfn Mtln! I sure am keeping my FX for all you girlies getting ready to test!

As for team yellow...I will have to pass! Lol! I am a planner so I will definitely want to find out! (I'm hoping for team :pink:). I'm planning on having a gender reveal party when we find out, I am so excited for when that time comes! Plus, I HATE gender neutral colors. I really don't like the light yellow and greens!


----------



## Womble12

Hello everyone! Been a bit slow to catch up. Hope everyone had a great Christmas.

Pray your scan is amazing, congrats xx

Can't wait to see some more BFP's, mtln, bazzb and gnomette!!! Was bubbles still waiting for a bfp as well? Think there's gonna be some new years eve BFP's!!!


----------



## Womble12

Mtln, I am team yellow too!!!!


----------



## bubbles82

Hey womble! I am only 8dpo, feels like the TWW gets longer each time!

How are things with you?

I would love to be team yellow when it's our turn but can't seem to convince my DH, he is so impatient and adamant he'd want to know!


----------



## Womble12

bubbles82 said:


> Hey womble! I am only 8dpo, feels like the TWW gets longer each time!
> 
> How are things with you?
> 
> I would love to be team yellow when it's our turn but can't seem to convince my DH, he is so impatient and adamant he'd want to know!

I thought so! When you going to test? :dust:

All fine with me thanks, still v few symptoms, bb's on & off sore (currently off!!), but trying not to stress! Going for scan tomorrow, will be 6w2d. Feel very very nervous.


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck with your scan, I'm sure it will be fine and you'll hopefully feel better after.

I'm not planning to test, I was thinking it would be nice to get a New Year's Eve BFP but I'll only be 9 dpo which seems too early, so will probably try wait for AF


----------



## Womble12

It is sensible to wait till af is due, as I tested at 9dpo, luckily got my bfp, but I found the next few days hard in case it was a chemical. Though I have no patience, so equally couldn't wait, ha ha!!!


----------



## mtln777

Womble Yeah team yellow!!!!:happydance: Pray I will start by telling you green's and yellows are not the in neutral color grey's, browns, orange,green!!!! They are really cute!!!! I'll start there oh wait u have to PLAN????? U wait all this time to have a baby and u hav to plan???? No NO nO it's the only surprise you get in ur life that u can control...lol Ok I will stop there FOR NOW :haha: I'm goin to try and convert this whole thread I have plenty more reasons up my sleave....:haha: 

No sign of AF today YET.........crossing my fingers that witch finds someone else to bug....Any more testers?????


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Still not convinced! Lol! I still don't like any of the gender neutral clothes! I love the pinks and purples and blues! Lol! And it still is a surprise until you find out at 18+ weeks! :thumbup: And not knowing the gender I can't have a gender reveal party!:winkwink:


----------



## gnomette

mtln777 said:


> gnomette said:
> 
> 
> Congrats pray xx so pleased xx
> mtln an bazz when are you going to test? My af is due today according to my app on my phone but going to wait til Monday this is the latest it should show as its the longest cycle I have had xx good luck girlies xx
> hope everyone is well xx
> 
> 
> 
> Because we have been hanging together on here our cycles are in sync..:haha:
> I will be REtesting in a few days AF due tomorrow???? Fingers crossed for u.. :) maybe I will retest on monday or tues.
> 
> Is 25mu a crappy test??? I don't know these things :) :dohh:Click to expand...

hi hun 25mlu is not as sensitive as it could be but at least you know your numbers are good when you do get a bfp xx 
bubbles fingers crossed that it goes a bit quicker just think you have new years eve celebrations to keep you busy xx 
womble good luck with your scan for tomorrow so looking forward to seeing it xx 
afm af got me this morning so heres to new year new start xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Ahh that sucks gnomette, on the other hand please drink one for me Monday night!! I wish drinking wasn't as horrible to your body as it is because it sure is fun...(and sure isn't fun when your the only sober one lol oh well... This ain't my first rodeo)

As for team yellow... I couldn't do it. I tried it with my first because I wanted to start buying and didn't wanna wait til I knew the gender but as soon as I knew I was having a girl I gave away all the green and yellow and bout PINK!! :)

Plus I don't like when stupid ppl are like "he's so cute" and your kid is a girl. I've seen ppl do it to others all the time... They weren't gonna do it to me without a good smart ass comment about why my "son" was wearing pink clothes lol


----------



## Womble12

Aw gnomette, sorry af got you. Please let you get a wonderful bfp new years present in January x


----------



## mtln777

Gnomette, I am sorry the witch got you I feel like I am right behind you, I know you were like me this month and just taking it easy, but part of us couldn;t not think about whether we O'd, we bd'd when we "thought" it was right and the rest of the time we scrambled to work, take care of kids, decorate for xmas, xmas shop, wrap and welll you get my drift......I am looking forward to starting a fresh month with you as soon as AF arrives, she still hasn't....:shrug: 2013 is OUR year.....Let's Go January BFP's :)


----------



## bazzb

sounds good mtln


----------



## gnomette

mtln777 said:


> Gnomette, I am sorry the witch got you I feel like I am right behind you, I know you were like me this month and just taking it easy, but part of us couldn;t not think about whether we O'd, we bd'd when we "thought" it was right and the rest of the time we scrambled to work, take care of kids, decorate for xmas, xmas shop, wrap and welll you get my drift......I am looking forward to starting a fresh month with you as soon as AF arrives, she still hasn't....:shrug: 2013 is OUR year.....Let's Go January BFP's :)

you never know she may not show at all i really hope she doesn't xx 
yeh this month has been manic to say the least an the next 6-8 weeks is not alot better i have birthdays an my wedding anniversary to plan for febuary so it will all calm down at around march time lol but its not the whole family just one person at a time so its alot more chilled lol i am hoping that i can take it all as calmly as possible over the new year i don't want to obsess too much as much as i know its not possible i have to try i don't want it to affect my kids cause i am being stressy xx 
bazz did you test again? if not when are you planning on testing everything crossed for you xx 
happy new year everyone xx


----------



## Womble12

Mtln and bazzb, you tested again yet?

Just got back from my scan. Unfortunately no pic, but we saw the baby and heartbeat and its measuring 7 weeks (8.8mm!) which is slighty further along then the dates suggested. So relieved and so happy. Now going for a nap as barely slept last night as was bit nervous!  

Happy new year everyone, hope 2013 brings you lots of happiness and babies and BFP's xx


----------



## bubbles82

Ah womble what a lovely way to see the year out :)


----------



## mtln777

bazzb said:


> sounds good mtln

I'm sorry Bazz I dont want you to think I left you out......U r definitly in r 2013 club as well.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Still waiting over here too! :)


----------



## MommyNikki

okay guys so today I can really tell Im preg...heres the story:

So yesterday I went to open a can of tuna to make a sandwich, i was craving it so bad..can opener handle was broke so I asked him to fix it...he just needed to glue it together. So ended up forgetting about it yesterday but today I woke up real hungry but not really feeling good so I wanted something light so that tuna came to mind...

got home from taking him to work this morning and he got super glue all over the gears of the can opener and i broke down crying. I finally got it to work after picking at all the super glue with a knife but I never hated him more while doing it lol

this preg is going to be rough, i can already tell


----------



## MommyNikki

Sorry guys I missed a whole page. Mtln, Bazz, Gnomette 2013 will be your year, i know it! womble, so excited your scan went well...they should have given you a pic tho! (boo!!)


----------



## mtln777

Well girls NO sign of af yet????? I am not testing till after the new year I mean i got a neg 2 days ago.....Sooooo today both of my boobs hurt AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Couple more days and I will keep it together girlies....lol


----------



## bubbles82

mtln777 said:


> Well girls NO sign of af yet????? I am not testing till after the new year I mean i got a neg 2 days ago.....Sooooo today both of my boobs hurt AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Couple more days and I will keep it together girlies....lol

I've got sore boobs too since about 7dpo, trying not to get my hopes up, wondering if my body is playing cruel tricks on me! My boobs never get sore normally, not even around AF so it should be a good sign.


----------



## Womble12

Bubbles & mtln the main reason I knew I was pregnant was because of sore boobs.....  fx! 

Momminikki you'll have to make sure he gets you some nice chocolates or something for New Year's Eve to make up for the glue incident! That's the kinda thing my hubby would do and think nothing of, but would make me angry normally, never mind when you've got pregnancy hormones raging!!


----------



## MommyNikki

ahh i hope af stays away for you guys...i know how impossible it is to be patient so Im hoping for your rainbows and no disappointments!

womble lol my house is stocked with chocolate right now---yea this isnt the first time hes done something to make me cringe and be oblivious to it. Guys are clueless..I honestly dont know how they would manage without a woman in their life.


----------



## bazzb

Bfn this morning
Attaching pic for fun! Broke it out of the case as I thought I saw something but then saw it was a indent line lol

Happy New Year's Eve everyone!


----------



## bazzb

Cd 47 not 46!


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz lol what the hell is going on with you lol your having the longest cycle in history right now


----------



## bazzb

I no right!

Ill test again in a few days if no af
My lower back hurts today do hopefully she's on her way


----------



## mtln777

My boobs never hurt when the witch arrives, always with pregnancy.....who knows what is going on with my body but like I said only time will tell, I feel kinda like AF is coming but then again WHO THE HELL KNOWS,,, :) Happy New Year Girlies, here's to a new year of lots of Healthy baby's and MORE BFP's xoxoxoxoxoxoxo:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mtln777

Dear Baby God, there is 20 minutes tilll the year 2013.....Please give me a BFP for the new year....Sincerely Tara xoxo Happy New Year my friends :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Happy new year hun xo


----------



## bazzb

Look what I pulled out of my garbage can
Why do I do this to myself lol
If course it's an Evap right ? I've never had one before


----------



## mtln777

U tooooooo my internet stranger friend :flower: To a new 2013!!!:thumbup:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mtln777

bazzb said:


> Look what I pulled out of my garbage can
> Why do I do this to myself lol
> If course it's an Evap right ? I've never had one before

Wait 2 days and retest.....that looks like a faint line in 2 or 3 days it will be darker......fingers xxxxx'd xoxox


----------



## bazzb

mtln777 said:


> U tooooooo my internet stranger friend :flower: To a new 2013!!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Internet stranger friend lol love it!


----------



## bazzb

Thx hun will prob retest thur or Friday ! If no af


----------



## Womble12

Happy new year Internet stranger friends xxxxx hope you all had a good night & have a wonderful 2013.

Bazzb that looks like a line to me...... You pulled it from the trash, how old was it? I would be doing a frer for sure!!!! Oooooh how exciting!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Happy new year ladies!! Looks like I've missed loads!! Been working every day! Womble congrats on the lovely scan so pleased for u!! Bazz that line looks promising.. I agree retest in a couple of days lets pray it gets darker! Gnomette sorry the witch got u! I'm hoping 2013 will give you, mtln, bubbles, and bazz the bfps you've been dreaming of and I'm sure it will. Oh mtln I think I'm swaying away from team yellow I have to be honest!! Just feel an overwhelming need to know and be able to bond with my baby. I'm so sure it's a boy I think I need to know for certain before he/she is born. 
Still suffering big time with sickness over here.. And acid reflux is awful!!! I'm living off Rennes and can't go near chocolate as if makes it worse!!
Hope u ladies all had a lovely new year and look forward to charting more with yous in 2013! Xxx

:dust:


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz remember I started testing way early.. Like 5 days early, those were the same lines I was getting. I'm thinking this is it for you!!! Can't wait for the retest? Was that first a.m. Pee on that test or no?


----------



## bazzb

Yeah it was fmu
I have no clue when I od but I had cramping last sat/sun so that would make me very early yet


----------



## MommyNikki

Aww you've been so patient I hope this is it for u!


----------



## bazzb

Me too
I may restedt tomorrow of I have the nerve lol


----------



## MommyNikki

My first couple days of testing, I only got a line After the 3 min mark but before the 10 minute mark..then they started coming faster and darker. I don't believe in evaporate lines because the hormones need to be there for them to show


----------



## bazzb

Hope u r right Nikki!!!!!


----------



## babydoodle

Wow! Bazzb-id def. retest it looks promising!!! FX'd for you...so exciting i cant wait until i start ttc this month!!!!! I get so excited for u ladies when i hear about a new BFP!!! It gets me all revved up for the new year!!!!


----------



## bubbles82

Hey girls, feeling slightly mad and could do with a new set of eyes and opinions please! I don't normally test early but I think my early loss last cycle got me paranoid it might happen again so I wanted to know at the first hint of any potential BFP, and I also have a big stash of 10miu Internet cheapies to get through! Tested at 9dpo which I didn't expect to show anything, I really just did it for the slight chance of a New Year BFP. I've tested again at 11dpo this morning, and I thought it was negative but then thought I saw a faint second line appear. It made me feel a bit better next to my 9dpo test as there is definitely still nothing on that. What do you guys think? Desperately trying not to get my hopes up! 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/9A640962-EDC5-48DA-A35E-88E615183B3C-8476-00000ACCA08B7C5A.jpg

(Top is the old 9dpo test, bottom is this morning)


----------



## Dollybird

I see lines chick!! Get a frer the dipsticks aren't very sensitive xxx


----------



## Womble12

I see a line too! It's faint but its there! Go buy a frer.... ))


----------



## bazzb

I see it!!


----------



## MommyNikki

I see it


----------



## IvyLane

Hey bubbles! I see it too!


----------



## mackjess

bubbles I had the 10 miu test and it looks almost identical to mine!


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks ladies! Still not sure if I believe it yet.

Mackjess - how long til you started seeing proper lines on those or other tests? I've got 5 FRERs now but not sure when to start using them.


----------



## Dollybird

Oh bubbles the suspense is killing me!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Womble12

5?! That's licence to get pee-ing, ha ha!!!!!!! If you re 11dpo today, when is af due? Think I'd have to test tomrw morning, & then again on day af is due. This is so exciting!!!x


----------



## bubbles82

I have a 15-16 day LP so AF isn't even due yet for another 5 or 6 days, feels like a long time!


----------



## bazzb

she better stay away!!


----------



## MommyNikki

This is really exciting--- I love testing time!!!!

Afm... All my blood work from my last appt is normal. Because my last appt didn't have a Sono, I was kind of scared of my hcg not being what it should (indicating another mc) but all is well thank god. Spent New Years at my dads in Pittsburgh and dh let dad know I was preggo when he was drunk lol at least I didn't have to say it. Idk why but its also been weird for me to bring up, guess just because I had to say it the first time when I was 20. Next appt will be the 17th with another soon (yay) :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bubbles I see it!


----------



## mtln777

No Af yet..........................Will be testing in the am first thing.....Lots of gooood thoughts for me tomrrow am :thumbup: Thansk for all your support...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyNikki

Good luck mtln!!


----------



## bazzb

Good luck!!


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck chick! X


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Good luck mtln!

Bazz, when are you going to be testing again?


----------



## bazzb

Sat if Af is a no show!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Keeping my FX for you!


----------



## bazzb

Thank you :)


----------



## Womble12

Good luck this morning mtln!! Fx!


----------



## Dollybird

Good luck on the testing today ladies!!... Can't wait to see/hear the results.. Praying for some bfps! Xxx


----------



## bubbles82

Hey ladies...

Well my cheapy test today was even lighter than yesterday, can hardly see the line...

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/6B6F9001-8182-431B-A622-C129BFD46914-9753-00000BC657202B9C.jpg

Wasn't sure about wasting a FRER when the cheapy hadn't got any darker at all, but I ended up having to take the tests at 3.30am as I woke up desperate for the bathroom then and wouldn't have been able to hold it any longer. Plus it was only held for around 3 hours to start with and was probably quite dilute as I'd had a glass of water and cup of tea before bed. So compared to the day before with a 7-8 hour undiluted hold, I guess the cheapy didn't have much chance. Still can't help but worry that the line appears to have got lighter and not darker though.

Anyway, sorry for that ramble, I decided to use a FRER...

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/97C956E2-FDC1-439D-8467-8EC4C6FF4544-9753-00000BC670F89C4B.jpg

Trying not to get excited!


----------



## BeautifulD

get excited lady your uterus is occupied :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Womble12

Woooooohooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very exciting news bubbles!!!xx


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks ladies, I really wish I could feel excited but just want to take things one day at a time at the moment after what happened last time. I'm envious of those who don't find out they're even pregnant until around 6 weeks, one of the online calculators only put me at 3 weeks! Not even going to tell DH until AF is officially late


----------



## Womble12

Completely understand how you feel. I got my bfp about 4/5 days before af was due, & could not relax. Then I couldn't relax till day of last mc had passed. Then I couldn't relax till scan. And now I can't relax till 12 week scan! I was thinking about how some women say I just love pregnancy, I don't, I find it very stressful, there is too much waiting!!!!! But bubbles, its looking very good  x


----------



## Womble12

To the pregnant ladies, I have had terrible constipation! So to combat it I've been eating bran flakes and adding oat bran to yoghurts and anything going! Consequently last night I got a terrible upset stomach. Now I have a stomach ache and I think its just because my digestive system is so messed up. But I'm also worrying as with previous mc I had a kinda permanent stomach ache. So my question is, have you ladies been constipated/upset stomach, that has then given you a stomach ache? And so I'm worrying over nothing, & the ache will go away, or its ok that it aches?! If that makes sense! Now I'm rambling!


----------



## Dollybird

Bubbles that's fantastic!!! I just knew you'd get your bfp! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Bubbles that is a great line for so early :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Congrats bubbles!! Now it's your turn bazz! :)


----------



## bazzb

That other line must have been a nasty Evap :shrug:


----------



## Womble12

It's still early bazz, you another 3/4 days till af due? Lotsa people don't get a bfp until day of af or afters even. Was it a sensitive test? Do you have a frer?


----------



## bazzb

No idea when af is due I'm on cd 50
Had a positive opk nov 30 and dec 3rd but af never came a s all bfn


----------



## bazzb

It's a dollar store test 25 mlu or however it is measured


----------



## Womble12

Cd50? I saw that on your ticker but I didn't think it could be right. You had af since mc? Oh bazz, I don't know what to say, but I feel really frustrated for you. I think I'd be going to the doctors as if your 34dpo and no sign of af and no sign of bfp, its probably worth getting checked out. Sending you hugs x


----------



## bazzb

I'm waiting to see my doc right now a actually
I had one af since my mc which was nov 15


----------



## mtln777

Well Ladies woke u p and peeeeed on the stick annnnnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddd a BFP!!!!!! dropped my daughter of at school cme home and peeed on another and BFP!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHI', soooooooo scared......AF 5 days late!!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Oh mtln that's fab!!!! So pleased for u!!! Can u put up a pic? Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Yay MTln !!


----------



## mtln777

I'm having trouble just sending the pix my girlfriend... grrrrrrrr my ob office is treating me like shit, I want to cry!!!! I have to find a new dr. ASAP......Please let this be the real deal.........I am soooooo stressed just wantmy levels drawn!!!!!!


----------



## Womble12

Fab news mtln!!!!!!!!!! This is a lucky day!!! Don't cry, you're preggers!!!!


----------



## Womble12

bazzb said:


> I'm waiting to see my doc right now a actually
> I had one af since my mc which was nov 15

Good luck, let us know how it goes x


----------



## MommyNikki

Yes bazz please keep us updated.. I'm worried for you. 


Mtln congrats on you bfp! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## bazzb

Womble12 said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to see my doc right now a actually
> I had one af since my mc which was nov 15
> 
> Good luck, let us know how it goes xClick to expand...

So she was super nice.. did a urine test right in the exam room for me.. it was negative which i knew anyways.. offered to send me for blood which of course I agreed to, said she will call by Monday if it is postitive... she said I may be too early for it to shown in urine or AF might be around the corner.. She told me not to panic that ladies with longer cycles before a MC like myself sometimes takes 3-4 months to adjust.. 

I have to go back and see her in two weeks if no af still:wacko:

thanks for the support:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mtln777

Girlies i am freaking the f#*K out.......So I had 2 positives this am......Ran to the store like a crazy woman and bought a EPT and it is not showing a +?????????????WTF Why does this happen to me?????? Technically I m only 2 days late for my period after my best friend helped me figure it out....Think it's still early???? I don't know what to think and I can't upload the pix grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....I need advice before I freak OUT


----------



## bazzb

do u want me to upload the pics for you?


----------



## bazzb

MommyNikki said:


> Yes bazz please keep us updated.. I'm worried for you.
> 
> 
> Mtln congrats on you bfp! Can't wait to see pics!

thanks Nikki , i will be fine:hugs:


----------



## mtln777

AHHHHHHHHHHHH.........What does this alll mean?????? Why was the 3rd test neg?????? HELP HELP HELP............


----------



## bazzb

need to see pics to help hun

maybe ur urine is too diluted?


----------



## Dollybird

Don't freak out mtln it's prob cause its dilute urine now. Just test again in the morning with your first piddle. 
Bazz hope everything is ok with u.let us know how u get on xxx


----------



## bazzb

I will keep you updated
hopefully AF arrives soon. If not back to the doctors in two weeks I go lol


----------



## mtln777

Hope this worked


----------



## mtln777

here is the 2nd one but they look terrible on here????


----------



## mtln777

Will retest in the am........Grrrrrrrr I hate this part please pray for me that this is the real deal..........:hugs:


----------



## Womble12

Mtln, they both tests from this morning? As the second one is blurry but I think there's a line on both?

Bazz, glad docs was helpful. Hopefully you'll get some answers soon.


----------



## mtln777

Womble12 said:


> Mtln, they both tests from this morning? As the second one is blurry but I think there's a line on both?
> 
> Bazz, glad docs was helpful. Hopefully you'll get some answers soon.

The 2nd pix was my first urine this am, then took my daughter to school after a cup of coffee and did it again that was the first pix I posted......Then I freaked out and bought the EPT and was neg a few hrs later but my urine was diluted.....I want to cry I had the same thing happen last month and my hcg levels were at a 3 when they were drawn.......So I am really scared. Tomorrow morning I am going to use the EPT first thing....Thanks for looking, the internet doesn't do them justice,, my sister just saw them and said WHOA those are positive. :) I"m just scared I really want this to work :)


----------



## bazzb

I see them

good luck tomorrow :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I see them mtln! Congrats! :happydance:

Bubbles! That test looks great! Congrats to you too! :happydance:

Bazzb- I hope you get a bfp soon!


----------



## Dollybird

Mtln they look like the first one I took! Lines on both. Retest in morning I'm sure they'll be darker! Xxx


----------



## mtln777

I am just upset the "good" EPT was negative.......However, I did some googling and because i am early It is quite possible with the diluted Urine. My husband just got home and I said look and showed him the tests....I was crying :cry: and told him I felt scared and of course he looked at me like I was a 3 headed monster :haha: I told him I have have been through quite an emotional few months and want this to start 2013 like this. :) I'm going to retest with the EPT in the am.........Thanks for all the support what would I do without you girls.......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

I think the frers are the best ones. Not to worry mtln I'm sure this is it for u! Xxx


----------



## bubbles82

Those tests look good to me for this stage chick, try not to worry x


----------



## mackjess

mtln I got a faint line on my frer about 6 days before my period,confirmed at a doc 4 days before, and my ept test was barely a readable positive the day before my missed period even though the frers were nice and dark. I don't think they are as sensitive and don't think I'll ever but that brand. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## mtln777

I am so anxious to wake up and test. I actually feel kinda feel settled a bit. U girls know how crazy and scared for the first few weeks . I'm hoping my dr wants to draw blds in am and send them stat so I don't have to wait till Monday. That's super stressful. Post by 8 am tomorrow sm for u lovely stalkers :) xoxo now I gotta try and sleep Grrrr :)


----------



## bazzb

Night hun
Gl!


----------



## mtln777

Does anyone know where ivy went ? Hope it doing good xoxo peeing on all these sticks made me think of u :) :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

She was here yesterday looking at bubbles test I think


----------



## mtln777

Thank bazz nite nite :sleep:


----------



## mtln777

WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL..... I'm about to gp funkin nuts the EPT blue dye was neg cudn't even squink so did 88 cent with same 1st urine and a faint linne on that one. WTF I don;t even know what to say to my dr office??? tHere going to think I belong in a looney bin...I'm really scared now that the same thing iss happening as last month and I'm excited now but also disappointed....WHAT do I do girls????? I think I need to see the dr. NO AF YET........:) I feel bloated, my boobs hurt, lower back pain which I read is a symptom and I have had it right from implantation according to my googling:haha: HELP make me feel better :(


----------



## mackjess

ept sucks, I swear it. I'd test with another frer tomorrow with fmu and see about bloodwork Monday if it's darker.


----------



## Womble12

I don't know ept, but test with a frer tomrw morning, & I'm sure it'll be fine. Maybe ept isn't very sensitive?


----------



## mtln777

I'm still waiting for the dr to call me back I am sooooooo stressed I can't take this wtf??? Why does this happen to me? I think I might see a faint line in on it now but it;s been awhile. :(


----------



## Womble12

How many dpo are you, & when is af due? You've prob already said but I can't remember. If af isn't due yet, then there will only be a very tiny trace of hcg at the moment. Don't worry, think positive.


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi ladies, just wanted to say i'm still here praying for all of you! I just haven't felt like posting. I've had a very stressful month and I'm NTNP. I'm praying for all of you prego's that your little ones stick and you have an easy nine months. For the rest of you i'm praying you all get BFP's soon!

Mtln I'm praying that this doesn't turn out like last month for you!


----------



## mtln777

Well girls sitting in waiting room to have myt blood drawn the Dr. Ordered it stat so I will have results today pray for me girls puuuuleeezz. Keep u posted.


----------



## mackjess

Fx and prayers for you mtln. Your FRER from yesterday looked great, I hope you HCG is still good. Don't sweat it too much if it's low. I had a positive on my FRER and my first blood draw HCG was only 9, so apparently it's very sensitive. My numbers kept increasing though.

Meggie, sorry you are having a stressful month, but good work on NTNP. I'm sure you could use a month off after everything and who knows what might happen ! :D

Hi to all the other ladies. I've been reading threads but haven't replied much since I was out of town. I didn't have the best reception on my phone so posting was a pain. But I'm back from a wonderful visit with my sis and her kiddos. Hope everyone had a great Xmas and New Years. Thinking of everyone with their BFPs (yay for the new ones!!!) and ttc.


----------



## bazzb

good luck MTLN
I didnt get a call back from mine yet, if not call by monday it means negative


----------



## gnomette

Mtln I have no advice cause if I am honest I don't have a clue but just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you :hugs: 
meggie hi hope things settle for you xx 
bazz I hope your drs ring you back soon xx 
Afm I have no tests other than opks left an I think I am gonna leave it that way til af is due but I am also not gonna do my opks this month just going to eat a bit healthier an bd every other day (i am sure hubby won't object) an try an stay a bit more chilled but still be trying 
hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Dollybird

Mtln stop worrying honey I'm sure it's fine. You're prob just early those frers are so sensitive! I've got everything crossed for u.
Meggie sad you've have a hard time recently. Sometimes ntnp is better as much less stressful. Hope u get your bfp soon!
Gnomette taking it easy sounds very wise, sounds like you've got a good plan there. Hoping you get your bfp soon too! Xxx


----------



## IvyLane

G'day
Like some of the other ladies here I have been following the thread but not posting much. Been under the weather with sickness again (the whole family) and the morning sickness and food aversion thing has stared up so just feeling pretty yucky and not wanting to do much but lay around (poor kids...mommy is pretty boring and grumpy these days)
It's exciting to hear about the new bfp's! And those who are still waiting for bfp or in limbo waiting for test results..hang in there! This thread has had so many bfp's in such a short time, it's bound to happen! I know it's easier said than done...but it will happen : ) And if you have any projects to get done get them done now! lol...once you get that bfp you may not have any energy to do much of anything productive. I'm so mad at my self cuz I knew it but didn't finish the stuff I needed to and now all I can do is wait for the crazy nesting to kick in after all of this blah and morning sickness passes. So get to it ladies! Get your house sparklin' clean! :winkwink:
Not much news otherwise here. Just waiting for Dr visits and all that to make sure everything is ok. Been trying to keep my mind off it so the time goes quickly. At this point there is nothing else to do but try to stay as healthy and low stress as possible.
well nice catching up with u all. Again I hope those waiting for good news get some soon!


----------



## IvyLane

Oh...and dolly and mackjess..just noticed u guys r nearing the end of the first trimester! 
Congrats! That's so awesome!


----------



## mtln777

Come on 4 o'clock..
I am soooo nervous I just. Want my hcg going in the right direction as soon as I hear I will let u know as I have no one else to tell all my stuff tooooo
Thanks for all ur support and prayers xo xo


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck mtln xx


----------



## IvyLane

BeautifulD congrats to you too! 13 weeks plus! Yay! : )


----------



## bazzb

what time is it where you are MTLN?


----------



## mtln777

Well of course ladies with my luck the dr did not call for the results before his offivce closed.......AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Who does this to a want to be pregnant woman????????? I called the place that took the blood and they told me the results where ready they were waiting for the dr to get them from them.........REALLLY......He ordered them STAT.......I am still holding out hope that I do have such a good repore with my dr he will call me out of the goodness of his heart and give me the results.....I want to go crazy HOW in the world am I going to wait til MONDAY....Why order them STAT?? Soorrrrryyyy for all this ranting but man I can not catch a break. :( Iwant to scream AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## mtln777

bazzb said:


> what time is it where you are mtln?

going crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

so sorry!
i didnt get a call back today either


----------



## mtln777

Well the nurse called me to tell me that my doc ordered the the levels and I asked her to ask him if he would do it STAT. she said she would ask him and he did it so I am really hoping he calls me on his own WHEN he gets the results.....Plus I am out of HPT and I am not taking 1 more there is no need since I got my bloods so I guess this could be a LONG weekend for me. Dam DAM DAM DAM


----------



## mackjess

:hugs: Mtln. My first bloodwork was on a Friday and I didn't get results until Monday. Try to take it easy. Dolly had some amazing thing her dad says about not worrying about something you can't change around the same time and it literally kept me sane through the weekend. I figured I was probably pregnant so I kept taking my prenatals, got my sleep, didn't drink, and tried not to worry about the results. Hang in there dearie, but I do hope you get results today.


----------



## mtln777

YEAHHHHHHHHH HE just called the levels were 10!!!!!!!!!!! were on our way :happydance: He wants to repeat them in a week......I;m okay with that I am doing them next thursday and will know on friday. It's a start gotta run and tell my husband......LOVE U GIRLS :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyNikki

Anything over 5 is preggo right? Congrats!


----------



## mackjess

Yayy mtln!!:wohoo:

Are they rechecking on Monday? Mine went from 9 to 27 the first Friday - Monday test and kinda slowly got to over 100 before it started doubling like mad.

This thread is just the best for BFPs!!
:dust:


----------



## MommyNikki

Yes the lucky thread strikes again!!!


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> Yayy mtln!!:wohoo:
> 
> Are they rechecking on Monday? Mine went from 9 to 27 the first Friday - Monday test and kinda slowly got to over 100 before it started doubling like mad.
> 
> This thread is just the best for BFPs!!
> :dust:

He is going to recheck it next thursday and I will get the results friday......I'm okay I will look forward a great big number next week. :happydance: Trying not to worry but everybody knows what this stage is like.. :)


----------



## mackjess

Oh yea, I worried and peed on sticks every day the first few weeks even tho my OB was checking my blood every few days. I kinda miss the addiction...


----------



## mtln777

My doctor is wonderful.......Tooooooo bad he quite doing OB work in October :cry:......When I m/c'd he said when you get pregnant again come see me and I will get you to a safe point and then give u to my fellow collegue......He did call me from his cell phone on his way home from the office. We ended the conversation with him saying I hope you have a GREAT weekend. :).....I am excited just want to get to the point with the sono and know the bean is snuggled where he/she should be.......This is a super lcky thread, I wonder if we will have any twins???? Thanks again for listening to me all day I can't help but be excited. :):hugs::hugs::)


----------



## gnomette

Congrats Mtln so pleased for you xx who is gonna be my cycle buddy now though pmsl xx really am pleased for you xx


----------



## bazzb

I hoping I get af gnomette so we can be buddies :)


----------



## gnomette

We can be cycle buddies anyway xx you never know you may get your bfp instead have you spoken to the Dr bout your super long cycle I had a friend that missed a period just for no reason but even if that was the case would you be at the end of your 2nd cycle or coming up to it? Have you been stressed part from bout ttc? I really hope you get some sort of answer soon xx
af left yesterday so dtd last night working tonight so bd tomorrow an Monday by my plan but weather it works out that way depends on of my dd decides she is going to sleep or not best laid plans an all that jazz xx 
how you feeling bout it all must be pretty crappy x


----------



## bazzb

I went up the doc yesterday and had my beta done no call yet if no call by Monday it means negative which I think it is anyways due to my neg urine test

She said my body is taking a while to adjust from my mmc so if no af is two weeks to come back
Yeah I've been stressing a lot lady month and this worrying my body not going to work properly again so I'm sure that's not good
I had a positive opk nov 30 and dec 3 but I guess I did not o I dont no what happened


----------



## IvyLane

Congrats mtln. hopefully u can relax for the weekend.
Bazzb...sorry things are so up in the air for u. I had some long cycles too after my mc. Hopefully things will settle down for you soon...or maybe u r already preggers??? :happydance:
Gnomette...sounds like u have a great plan for catching that eggy!


----------



## gnomette

Your body may just be saying it needs a break xx 
I have never had an early miscarriage but I know after I lost Elliott my body took a wile to settle it was so frustrating x fingers crossed your Dr will give you some sort of answer x I really do know what its like to worry your body's not working an its awful an almost gut wrenching at times x did you have a scan after you mmc? I really do have everything crossed that everything will sort its self out xx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks 
I made it almost to 12 weeks so maybe that's why
I had a scan after a d it came back clear :)


----------



## gnomette

Who was it that suggested orange or grapefruit juice is it supposed to be for cm? Cause I bought Orange juice but I am not sure if that's the right thing or was it just the vit C I am looking for cause the last couple of months ewcm hasn't lasted that long or has not really turned up at all but I remember someone saying something bout orange juice or grapefruit juice or am I going a weeny bit mad? Wow not getting off to a good start of taking it easy am I? I think I am getting a little impatient I really wanna be preg by May x


----------



## mackjess

It's grapefruit juice. bleh


----------



## Dollybird

Take omega 3 for ewcm it's fab!

Mtln WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So pleased for u! Xxxx


----------



## gnomette

Grapefruit is vile though may just see if orange works cause they are similar an orange tastes nicer pmsl omega I may just have an extra portion or sardines on toast need something healthier to take to work can just stink my patients out x should make them all go bed early too on the plus side x I need a new job an fast my job sucks big time had enough this morning x


----------



## BeautifulD

It's grapefruit juice and I've fallen pregnant both cycles I've used it :thumbup: 

Just a glass a day from af to ovulation xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Ivy, thank you :hugs: 

Mtln, congratulations once again :hugs:


----------



## IvyLane

Hey gnomette
I had poasted before about vitamin c and ewcm. I was trying to fight a cold and found C works great if I take lots of it just as I'm starting to feel sick...this is the only thing I did different that month and I had oodles of ewcm...to the point of it being discusting! Lol 
I didn't know if it was just a fluke or if there was any scientific proof...I just did a very quick google search and found this (not super scientific but it will due for now)

"Vitamin C, for example, makes blood vessel walls stronger, speeds the healing of wounds, and fights infections. Moreover, Vitamin C is supposed to increase the amount of water in the cervical mucus. Vitamin C can be found in almost all green vegetables, red peppers and yellow fruits."

I saw some woman claim that they thought it dried them out but everyone is different I guess. For me it really seemed to do the job and that was the cycle that worked for me : )
I take a supliment that you mix with water(I hate pills) called Emergen-C and each serving (you can take 2 a day) gives you 1000 mg of C plus a bunch of other vitamins. I'm not sure if u can get it where you are but you can probably get the C by it's self and take whatever dose it tells you to.


----------



## IvyLane

Just wanted to add that if you are taking a prenatal that you might want to just double check if you get a form of C with other added vitamins that you aren't getting too much of something since all vitamin combos seem to be a bit different : ) I think if you just take C you wouldn't have to worry ....but if you take too much you may get a case of the runs lol. My body is used to it now but I remember the days I first started taking it....fun stuff! Lol


----------



## mtln777

Good morning girlies..........u will never believe what happened to me this am......So I go to walk out my back door and it is a sheet of ice BAM, went down like a ton of bricks, now it looks like someone hit me in the side of the head with a baseball bat......OMG I have such a headache :( Not like I can go have an xray to make sure I don't have a concussion.......So here I sit with a pounding headache complaining to you girls.....I slept great last night and my hubby took the kiddies to his parents for a while this am. I am sooooo excited but I am trying not to be super excited because of the past.....I will be busy this week so thursday should come quick hopefully, once I see the numbers rise it will make me feel better.....:) 

Gnomette, I'm sorry ya know when I said I was getting crazy this month and didn't do OPK"s and let my body relax and LOOK it worked :) I feel you will be right behind me u and bazzzzzzzzz..........Thanks for being so supportive girls I am so happy to take this journey with u all......Funny thing if this all works out right I will put my youngest on the bus for kindergarten and then have a new baby.......:) Lots of love and hugs :hugs:


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> It's grapefruit juice. bleh

Hey I know your HCG levels were at 9 ur first bloods.....How far along were u when the bloods were taken? I know mine were at 10 and it is early but I guess since it's taking over my brain I have all these thoughts like they should be higher......I must'v implantated late or AHHHHHHHH I don't know help me relax cuz, I do feel a little crazy.....:dohh: Thank you and if anyone else would like to shed light on these numbers it would be great.....xoxoxoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## mtln777

I found this on another thread how freakin cute is this girls???


I do not have a face to see,

To put inside a frame.

I do not have soft cheeks to kiss,

I don't yet have a name.



You can't yet hold my tiny hands, 

Nor whisper in my ear.

It's still too soon to sing a song, 

Or cuddle me so near.



But all will change come April 9th, 

That's when they say I'm due.

I'm your new grandson or granddaughter,

I can't wait til I meet you!



All I ask between then and now,

Is your patience while I grow.

I promise I'll be worth the wait,

cause of all the love I'll show.



All I have to give you now, 

is a wish to you from me.

I cannot wait to be a part 

of my new family.



Don't blame my mommy please,

she's wanted me so bad.

She's been scared to tell you about me, 

cause she hates to see you sad.



She loves me more than anything, 

and my daddy too.

She says to be a happy family,

we need support from you.



Heaven sent me to my parents, 

so that I can learn and grow.

They say that I'm the greatest gift,

that they will ever know. :)


----------



## mtln777

Boy oh boy I am sooo excited and have NO ONE to talk to about this and where are all my internet stranger friends when I need ya :haha: I'll be here all day waiting for someone lol Can't do much with this headache from my terrible fall. I have a golfball size bump on my head and it hurts like a B*tch :(


----------



## bubbles82

gnomette said:


> Who was it that suggested orange or grapefruit juice is it supposed to be for cm? Cause I bought Orange juice but I am not sure if that's the right thing or was it just the vit C I am looking for cause the last couple of months ewcm hasn't lasted that long or has not really turned up at all but I remember someone saying something bout orange juice or grapefruit juice or am I going a weeny bit mad? Wow not getting off to a good start of taking it easy am I? I think I am getting a little impatient I really wanna be preg by May x

I used grapefruit juice and got BFP on both cycles I drank a glass each day before O


----------



## bubbles82

Yay mtln great news, but sorry about your fall.

I love that poem I found it a few years ago and have saved it since then to give to my mum when we finally have a scan pic of her first grandchild! Not seen the last 3 verses before though.


----------



## Womble12

Congrats on the bloods Mtln! Keep yourself away from that ice though, ouch. Hope you're ok.

Bazz and gnomette, you're next :) Bazz does the doc really not call you back if it's a negative result? That'd drive me mad, would convince myself my phone wasn't working or I'd missed the call. 

I have gone from constipation to diarrhoea now, wouldn't have it any other way, but man my stomach is confused!! Just walked back from shops and had to dip into a pub to use the facilities...!!


----------



## MommyNikki

I chose the wrong time to check posts while I was eating lol thanks a lot Womble


----------



## Womble12

Ooops, sorry )) hope it didn't bring on any ms...! Lol!


----------



## bazzb

Yeah that's how it works in Canada:(
I wish they would just call back so stupid 

I'm off for a for hours hubby and I are going up north with our dog for a nice walk
Chat soon :)


----------



## Womble12

Have a nice walk


----------



## mtln777

Ok girls in my boredom I have been googling HCG numbers and am not feeling very good. Here is my history can anyone make sense of this?????


Last AF 11/30

bd'd 12/16,12/17,12/18

1/4/13 beta 10???? 

I just want everything to be okay and I can't talk to anyone so please if anyone can make me feel a bit better feel free.....Thanks girls :) :hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Womble- that's how I was on Wednesday, I've been having constipation, then wed I had horrible diarrhea after lunch. Bad thing was I was out with my grandma, and we had to stop at a gas station so I could use the restroom! 

Mtln- I love that poem! It made me tear up!


----------



## gnomette

oi mtln what have we been saying bout google STEP AWAY NOW!!! hear me now close the other tab that i know google is sitting in with loads of stuff you really don't want to read leave it alone!! i don't have any advice though just have to wait for the next lot of bloods xx i really do know how sucky it is xx 
bazz thats awful they don't ring you back i would call them just to make sure they hadn't forgotten to ring you but then again i am a weeny bit neurotic lol hope you had a nice relaxing walk x
hope everyone is ok xx 
thank you ivy i think i am gonna stick with the orange juice as its nice lol 
hope your all well xx


----------



## mackjess

mtln- how long are your cycles and did you use opks or temp? you may have ovulated a bit later after the mc and chemical.


----------



## Womble12

Thanks pray, glad I'm not alone!!

Mtln, gnomette is right, step away from google. People only ever post negative stories/queries, which represents a very small percentage of reality, as people don't go online to say look at this very normal very boring fact etc etc. I need to also take this advice myself!! Ha ha! But things are looking good for you so far, your doctor said it too, just have to wait & see, though I know how hard that is. You can do it, it will be ok.


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> mtln- how long are your cycles and did you use opks or temp? you may have ovulated a bit later after the mc and chemical.

No OPK's this month.....I am not sure how many days my cycle is had mc sept 1, first AF 10/30 next 11/30. I will stop googling but when u said you had hcg at 9 , I thought I might be somewhat near u but everyone is different. It is going to be a long week but, I;m bloated my boobs want to fall off, and I;m exhausted. :).......Good signs for now better just cherish the moment :winkwink: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mackjess

My hcg was 9 either on the day or day after my missed AF, or up to 2 days early. Not really sure because I used OPKs that cycle and OV a few days later than expected. Sorry I'm not much help since my cycle was screwy that month.


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey guys... Woohoo to making it to page 200 and almost 2000 posts! Going strong!


----------



## bazzb

Wow crazy
Way yo go Nikki for starting this amazing thread!!!!


----------



## nicky160880

Hi girls. Sorry I've not been in touch for a while. 
But I think I've now caught up on at the latest developments. 

Mtln please try not to worry but u know its so so hard. 10 hcg may be absolutely fine. U may have ovd a wee bit later than u thought remember sperm can stay alive for quite a few days and also implantation can occur from 6-12 days past ov too. But I'm so not a patient person either if I was u I would go buy a few more cheaply tests and see if line appears/is darker because in theory your hcg should be around double now (2 days on). If the line gets progressively darker it should put ur mind at ease. I did a test every morning for 2 and a half weeks after I got my bfp because I was so nervous my levels would drop. But every day the tests got a tiny bit darker which gave me a little reassurance that things were moving in the right direction. We don't get our betas done as standard here in the UK so this helped me. Anyway it's just an idea......

Afm - I had a scan on 27th dec and all was well :) so happy baby measured 8w5 then (I will attach the scan when I have better 3G connection) so that makes me 10+1 today and no bleeding for 2 weeks now :). 12 days until my 12 week scan, just counting down the days. 
So glad to hear all the other pregnancies seem to be coming along ok too :)

Love to u all girls xx


----------



## mtln777

Nicky thanks for the advive but I am going to stay away from HPT all together......I mean who buys cheapie's and gets all positive's then buys an expensive test and gets a negative :dohh: "This Girl".....lol I feel ok my boobs REALLY want to fall off and despite my headache from my fall yesterday just feel like eating the house apart..lol which is fine because the month of december I lost about 10-15 lbs and I'm only 5'3" and weigh 119. So I can afford a few pounds......Hope everyone has a great day I hve to gt ready for church.....I have to do some Thanking and praying :) Oh u know I'll be back later with some crazy rant.....That's what we do in the beginging stages....Then as u girlies seen ur beans nice ad snuggled U werent so crazy on here....So bare with me it's going to be a rough week :) lots of love xoxoxo:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Just popping in to see how everyone is
Hope everyone had a good weekend. :)


----------



## mtln777

Morning girlies........good weekend, despite the fall still pretty sore. :( but can't take away my excitment.........Come on thursday cant wait to have my bloods drawn. :) Have a good day I have to work today so I will be busy :) xoxoxoxoxo Thanks for alll the support u ladies give :hugs:


----------



## gnomette

mtln how you feeling today? hope your heads feeling better xx 
bazz did you hear anything back from your dr at all xx 
hope everyone is doing ok 
afm i am sort of sticking to my plan i have been at the orange juice an managed to bd thursday an sunday x so will try again tonight an then won't be til wednesday as i am working tomorrow night but gotta attack my flat get it spotless cause i have someone coming to look at my flat x
loads of love x


----------



## bazzb

No call yet! Guess its negative

Get to bding lady :)


----------



## mtln777

Oh I want to cry just had a gush of brownish redish blood. I called the Dr waiting for s call back ...
Why me??????? Why why why


----------



## mackjess

OH MTLN, FX and prayers for you. You are at the perfect time for implantation bleeding so hoping it's that. I'm so sorry this has been so stressful for you. :hugs:


----------



## mtln777

They just called I have to have have bloods for progestone. I feel like game over AGAIN.


----------



## MommyNikki

Mtln, how much is a gush cuz when I think of gush, I think of like someone's water breaking... Was it enough to soak a pad or less?


----------



## nicky160880

Oh mtln try not to worry. I've had 4 different bleeding events with this preg already but everything still seems to be continuing. Blood does not always mean mc at all. Stay positive lovely lady xx


----------



## gnomette

nicky is right it doesn't always mean game over your symptoms an everything else are looking good it may just be one of those random things that happens don't give up hope when are you off to get your bloods done?
thinking of you xx


----------



## mtln777

IT Covered my undies the crotch part
Waiting in room at the blood lab and there moving fast thank god. If my progesterone is low cud it be to late for supplements? I'm soooop scared the nurse also saidmy hcg level were low to them
I told her I was early she didn't sound positive


----------



## bazzb

sorry hun
i hope it all works out for you

good luck


----------



## gnomette

oh hun fingers crossed they get your results back to you soon it could be implantation an it could just be an odd episode sending you huge hugs xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Oh mtln! Prayers coming your way! I can't believe the nurse would tell you that without you talking to the doc! I hope everything works out! :hugs:


----------



## MommyNikki

It could just be implantation bleeding, I wouldn't worry too much. Praying everything is alright, keep us updated


----------



## mackjess

Remember sweetie I started at 9! You got to start somewhere, and it doesn't matter how low it is if it's above a 5. You haven't had a chance to see if it's doubled yet which is what matters. I hope progesterone helps. I was reading other threads on here about progesterone since mine dropped and I had to start taking it. Some have started it after bleeding and things turned out OK. Praying that is the case for you as well.


----------



## bazzb

Keep us updated MTLN

Question ladies can you take fertile Aid and Materna at the same time?
I am desperate to regulate my cycles.. CD 54 and no AF


----------



## mtln777

So I just had the progesterone levels done and I won't get the results til tomorrow ...I am so bummed that this is the 3rd month of +hpt's and now this happens. I feel so empty and lonely my gut is just telling me that something is wrong.
I'm surely going to get some answers when all is said and done. This emotional roller coaster is really taking its toll on me. Thanx for ur support girls it really means a lot xoxo


----------



## mackjess

3 months of this is truly terrible, I hope the outcome is OK but you are right, you should get some answers after this and hopefully never go through it again.


----------



## bazzb

will you find out your beta today?


----------



## mtln777

Bazz they r not retesting my hcg till Thursday.


----------



## Womble12

Mtln, i know its easier said then done, but try not to worry. It may all be ok. A few of us have had spotting and gone on to see heartbeats, so it may be your body getting rid of old blood or be implantation bleeding, which I had. Last time I ovulated I also bled dark brown blood, was strange, but think it was old blood as my cervix had opened. Its quite possible that is what yours is now. Thinking of you Hun, you don't deserve any more heartbreak xxx


----------



## Womble12

bazzb said:


> Keep us updated MTLN
> 
> Question ladies can you take fertile Aid and Materna at the same time?
> I am desperate to regulate my cycles.. CD 54 and no AF

Not sure what these both are, presume they are aid conception vitamins? I'd check out the ingredients, you don't wanna od if they contain the same stuff. I took pregnacare conception and some if the vits in there made me have have yellow wee (sorry if tmi) as I didn't need it, so you definitely don't want too much of any one supplement. What's your next step bazz? Think you need to go back to the doctors, cd54 is ridiculous & must be very frustrating for you too.


----------



## bubbles82

bazzb said:


> Keep us updated MTLN
> 
> Question ladies can you take fertile Aid and Materna at the same time?
> I am desperate to regulate my cycles.. CD 54 and no AF

I was desperate to regulate my cycles and decided to try vitex/Agnus Castus which I would highly recommend.


----------



## mtln777

I'm trying to stay positive. As iswe all know it is hard. I hhavent had anymore bleeding today when I wipe its lite brown. I've had a pad on all day and its OK :) hope tonight goes by fast and they call early tomorrow.
Oh my heart is aching I want this baby to stick so badly. Be back later goin to rest


----------



## mackjess

Well that seems positive that it's almost stopped and still brown. My IB lasted most of one day, and never was that heavy. FX for you and I will be checking for updates in the AM!!


----------



## bazzb

Womble12 said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> Keep us updated MTLN
> 
> Question ladies can you take fertile Aid and Materna at the same time?
> I am desperate to regulate my cycles.. CD 54 and no AF
> 
> Not sure what these both are, presume they are aid conception vitamins? I'd check out the ingredients, you don't wanna od if they contain the same stuff. I took pregnacare conception and some if the vits in there made me have have yellow wee (sorry if tmi) as I didn't need it, so you definitely don't want too much of any one supplement. What's your next step bazz? Think you need to go back to the doctors, cd54 is ridiculous & must be very frustrating for you too.Click to expand...

thanks, i just read up on it and you take 1 or the other not both together:thumbup:

No call from the doc which means negative blood, if not AF by the 17th I have to go back and see her again:wacko: i am so done with this


----------



## Womble12

Sorry it's a negative bazz, really rubbish. Hope you get af soon so can feel a bit more settled & start TTC again :hugs: Have also heard vitex is good for regulating cycles & you can just buy it in health food stores.

Mtln, my ib also last just one day, & was light brown when I wiped. So fingers crossed. look forward to the update tomrw.


----------



## bazzb

thanks think ill give vitex a shot

can i start it now or do I have to wait until AF comes?


----------



## bazzb

i have the attached at home now unopened, or should I get actual vitex


----------



## mtln777

Bazz they r not retesting my hcg till Thursday.


----------



## bazzb

ohh sorry hun i misunderstood
Xx


----------



## bazzb

one more quesiton SORRY
which vitex did you take, i found one that says vitex 1000 mg? does that make sense, sorry i know nothing about it, like when to start etc.


----------



## Dollybird

Oh mtln I just caught up with the thread! So so sorry you having a rubbish time. The other girls are absolutely right though its highly possible it's just implantation bleeding not all bleeding is bad. And as mackjess said you hcg is fine as a starting point you're just early. So fingers crossed, deep breaths, and lots of prayers. I know how badly you want this lttle bean and you deserve it so I'm keeping everything crossed for u. Keep us updated with your progress xxxxxxx


----------



## mtln777

Ya know thanks first of all for all the well wishes.....Secondly maybe someone could shed some lite on what my dr's reasoning would be to okay Friday run my hcg levels, they come back at 10, ASKED me to repeat them in 1 week this thursday so I could have the results by friday....Today I start my day with well we all know and he orders progesterone levels??? I understand those but why not re-run the hcg they should've dbled tripled by monday. Why only 1 test not excatly sure what is it going to show....I"M NOT GOOGLING at this point.......Any one with advice Please share on xoxoxoxoxoxoxo :hugs: I'm soooooooo nervous :cry:


----------



## mackjess

I started at 9, and my doc had me keep rechecking HCG every few days for about a week and a half until she was satisfied I was really pregnant (she said I was 'barely' pregnant at the first draw and that made me chuckle, its pregnant or not lady) and that they were really progressing. She didn't sched my first appt until I was over 500 so maybe he was just avoiding repeated tests?


----------



## mtln777

Didn't do much today and just got done doing the dishes and I had a bit more blood on the pad it was darker red but only about ------------ that long of a line in the pad and about 3 of those lines in a row thick, think I am going to lay down and hope for the best....This is really hard to wrap my head around....Having 2 healthy fullterm pregs :) then if this ends :cry: 3 mc in a row. I'm so numb right now and in all honesty just want to know what is wrong with my body??????


----------



## MommyNikki

The BEST thing to do mtln is NOT STRESS... And lay off the chores if your having bleeding. Relax and have dh help around the house for a little soyiu don't overexhert yourself. My fingers are crossed for ya that this is the sticky one :)


----------



## mtln777

I have a bad feeling im getting cramping and reder. Blood why me and my ob better see me tomorrow I'm so sad.......again for the 3rd month I've been let down. :(


----------



## nicky160880

oh mtln I'm so sorry :(
How did you get on overnight?

n x


----------



## gnomette

Mtln thinking of you xx hope you get your results early today xx


----------



## mtln777

I'm in rough shape :cry: Blood is pooring out......:cry::cry::cry::cry: REally what the F*ck.....Sorry for my language but I cannot handle this anymore there is something wrong withmy body and as sad as I am this is not happening I am definitly going to see a specialist on why my body won't even make it anywhere with a bean........I will update u all after my dr calls..

Well I don't know where to go from here except cry until I hear from the dr. Thanks for your support girls....Wish u were my roomates atthis point as our hubby's just don't understand..Lots of love Tara xoxoxo


----------



## Dollybird

Aw mtln my heart is breaking for you :hugs: so so sad. Hope your doctor gets back to you soon you defo need some answers. Lots of hugs your way xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

I'm so sorry mtln, this isn't fair for you


----------



## nicky160880

Oh Tara I just want to hug you. This isn't fair or right, my eyes are filling up just writing this :(

xx


----------



## bazzb

sorry mtln :( XxXx


----------



## mtln777

Oh I have to keep it together cuz, my 4yr old is home, last night when I was crying my hubby was taking care of the kids we told them the dr said cuz, of my fall the other day I had to rest my head and couldn't yell. He was really supportive last night but like I said no one gets this like u girls.....My sister who just had her 4th baby keeps telling me it will be okay I finally screamed at her FUCK you 1st of all u have NEVER been through a loss of any kind 2ndly u look at ur husband and r pregnant. I did apologize this am cuz she doesn't understand what I'm going thru and she just wanted to be supportve....Waiting on dr STILL will let u know as soon as I hear anything.....Thanks for all your hugs I caught them :) xoxox Tara :hugs:


----------



## mtln777

Well I called the dr's office and the results are not back yet. I made an apt and am seeing him thursday am at 8am. So I will get to the bottom of this. I asked the nurse if I should find another OB cuz mine isn't doing it she says,"well Tara u are NOT pregnant" so u don't need an OB.......I sadi u have me soooooo confused I would like to see the dr. So I made the apt and we will see what happens. Man what I would give for a baby to be healthy and growing happy and peacefully inside me. I have to keep my head up it's just soooo hard to do it when this keeps happening!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm so sorry mtln! :hugs: My heart is breaking for you! :hugs: I definitly think it would be a good idea to see a specialist to try to find out what's going on! Your doctors nurse sounds like a real witch. I think I would change OBs the next time you get pg. I changed mine after my last MC,I got recommendations from a few friends and I met with her before I got pg. I like her a lot better than my previous OB.

Hang in there girl! At least you know you can get pg, you just need to figure out why they won't stick. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Firstly, I'm so so sorry. I'm glad your doc checked your progesterone. If it was low, thats an answer and you'd know to start taking supplements to help keep your baby. The good news is that you get pregnant remarkably easy. That's the biggest part of the battle for many women. Hugs and more hugs to you, and hoping this latest bloodwork helps make your next bean stick.

Secondly....Whaaaat? I started going to my OB BEFORE I was pregnant. That makes no sense. I had 2 appts with her between my loss and my current pregnancy and she had no problem seeing me even though I wasn't pregnant. You need a new office with that nurse!


----------



## blueberry25

Hey ladies, I've been out of state for a few weeks and just caught up with the goings on. Mtln- I'm so sorry to hear that things are so rough on you right now. Makes me tear up a little just thinking about you. Take good care of yourself and get a new dr. Obviously there maybe something more complex going on than what your current dr is able to help you with.


----------



## Womble12

Tara, I'm so so sorry for what is happening to you. Feel heartbroken for you. Definitely push for some answers, don't accept see what happens next time, 3 times in a row is too much for you to take. Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## gnomette

I am so sorry hun I am sending you massive loves an hugs its awful I would tel the nurse to go get fucked an find a new Dr x loves


----------



## mtln777

So the nurse from my office just called and my progesterone levels were at 0.6.Not shocking considering I'm having a m/c and bleeding like a sive. :cry:
I see him thursday am and he is referring me to a fertilitly clinic to check the problems......UG hope the wait to get in isn;t forever......:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## bazzb

I am so sorry hun but I am glad they are finally sending you to a fertility specialist so you can get some answers XxXxXx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw honey I'm so so sorry to hear that. My heart really is hurting for you so much. Maybe your next time round they should have u on progesterone supps, I've heard they sometimes so that right from the first day of the tww. I know no words can help just now, or make u feel any better but something obviously wasn't quite right this time, and your little angel was wanted upstairs. Your baby will come though, when everything is just right, and you will be so happy and these sad times will be easier to bear xxx


----------



## mackjess

Oh mtln, hugs for you. I'm so terribly sorry you have to go through this again. I pray that the progesterone will be the answer for you and that you get into that specialist right away. I'm in the states as well and the wait wasn't too terribly long for a specialist. I had to wait one cycle while I was waiting to get in, but it flew by really fast.


----------



## mtln777

so after stewing for a bit on the news i am kinda upset.......I mean he is my dr, I've already had 2 healthy pregnancies......Why a fertility specialist I mean I CAN GET PREGNANT I just can't get it to sttick...:shrug:.I think I am going to just see him on thursdy and then ask him about going to se another OB who is willing to take the time to run the random tests and see whta's going on.....The OB I was going to change to helped my friend have 2 healthy babies........I'm not sure I want to go to the fertility speciliast right off the bat....I don't know what do u girls think???? I'm sooooo numb that this point between dr's,blood tests and BLEEDING in general. :cry: This is soooooooooooo depressing. HAPPY FUNKING NEW YEAR TARA!!!!


----------



## gnomette

I think the fertility specialist may be worth just going to see what they say maybe they will be able to give you more of an insite into why beans are not sticking xx i am so sorry your going through all this again xx but I would go an see a different Dr next time or talk to your Dr about the way the nurse spoke to you yesterday cause that was not on x sending you all the love an hugs xxx


----------



## bazzb

Sorry hunny not a good start to the new year:(


----------



## mackjess

I know fertility sounds like fertility, but it must be common for early losses. My ob is wonderful, helped my friend who had two late term losses have three healthy babies, but even she said if I had two chemical pregnancies in a row she'd refer me to a fertility specialist.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I would go see the specialist! After my 2 early losses I went and saw a specialist and she was able to run more tests than my normal OB. Then once I got pg we had like 3 early ultrasounds, regular HCG and progesterone tests, and she put me on progesterone suppositories as soon as I knew I was pg. After I was about 10 weeks she released me back to my regular OB. It was just really nice to have the reassurance all the time that my baby was ok, and someone was closely watching to make sure everything was alright!


----------



## Womble12

I would go see the specialist mtln, they are going to have access to more tests and I would think be more willing to explore things. As pray has shown, look how well they monitored her & where she is now. I know you think it sounds ott but its just another doctor who has easier and better access to more thorough tests. Hope you are doing ok this morning xx


----------



## Womble12

:hugs:


----------



## nicky160880

hey dolly, i remember your 12w scan was around now - how did it go? x


----------



## gnomette

how are you today mtln xx hope your ok xx :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## blueberry25

Ladies, input please. Do you think it's normal for pregnancy symptoms to come and go? Has this happened to anyone? I've been way nauseated up until this point and for the last day or two it's been hardly noticeable. It's hard not to worry all the time about another m/c. The doctor dated the baby as 6w4d, saw the heartbeat 2 days ago, fluttering away at 132bpm.


----------



## bazzb

I think it is very common from what I have read and seeing as you saw a HB two days ago and you arent having any comolications id say you are just fine XxXXX


----------



## mackjess

Mine fluctuated a lot. So watch out, when they come back it's usually pretty darn strong.

Dolly's scan is tomorrow. Same day as mine.

MTLN - Thinking about you today dearie. Hope you get some answers soon and I think the fertility specialist sounds great after reading how much one helped Pray.


----------



## bazzb

good luck to the girls have your scans tomorrow Xx


----------



## nicky160880

yeah good luck tomorrow. looking forward to seeing the pictures ;)

x


----------



## blueberry25

Thank you for the reassurance! It's easy to let your fear get the best of you sometimes after going through a m/c.
Two 12 week scans tomorrow! Wonderful! Post some pics if you can? The little bean really start to look human around then. 
It's really nice to have other ladies going through the same experiences to talk to. The husband is sweet but has limited understanding....


----------



## Dollybird

Scan tomorrow nicky! Oh mackjess how cool we have our scans same day! How u feeling about yours? I'm so nervous but very excited too! 
Blueberry yes it's very normal don't worry. Mines come and go often. Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Can't wait to see the scans ladies, that's made me smile 

Blueberry, my symptoms come & go all the time, & I drive myself & my husband mad worrying about it!! But I think its normal! And yay for seeing the heartbeat, that's wonderful.

Hope you're ok today mtln.

Bazz, still no sign of af? Grrrr. When did you say you go back to the docs?

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I'm on way home and planning on pretty much having shower & going bed, not sleeping at all at the moment, awake most nights around 3am, & am exhausted.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## bazzb

I have to make an app if no Af by next thursday.. horepfully she shows, I hate missing work for these things :(


----------



## Womble12

Its annoying isn't it, & hard to know what to say to work when going docs all the time. Sigh, thinking of you, hoping things sort themselves out soon.


----------



## bazzb

thanks hunny

I hate explaining myself to them and also i loose money as I get paid hourly not salary


----------



## Womble12

Losing money sucks.

Bath & bed time for me even though its only 7.40pm! Night all, chat tomrw x


----------



## bazzb

go relax hunny :) chat soon xo


----------



## mackjess

Bazz, just think of it as money well spent if they are helping you get your rainbow baby. :) :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

thanks for putting it that way Jess! Xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Good luck ladies on the scans tomorrow, I don't get my 12wk scan til the 17th. Bazz, I'm calling Guniess book of worl records for you lol glad your staying strong and positive..I always think about ya cuz we go way back to old threads lol so you get extra prayers from me. Mtln I hope your doing okay. A specialist would be the best shot even if its just they will be more compassionate versus the nurses and docs you deal with now. Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## bazzb

thanks hunny, we go way back:thumbup:
Im a a ball of stress but trying to stay as positive as I can.. i will def call the doc next week if no af though

I cant wait til your next scan.. hitting that 12 week mark will be amazing:cloud9:, how are you feeling? hope not too much morning sickness


----------



## MommyNikki

Would a tubal show on a prey test or no? That's my biggest concern for you since no Af in 2 mo


----------



## bazzb

I had bloods done and they were negative... i think if ectopic it would show a low number in blood if I am correct?


----------



## MommyNikki

That I'm not sure of.. That's why it was worrying me


----------



## bazzb

i googled and it said it is usually picked up on urine test and in blood. 

anyone else here have any insight?


----------



## IvyLane

Hey bazzb
I was noticing that if you divide your cd in half you are still less than two cyles since your last af so you've only skipped one af so far(if I'm figuring right) In my younger years I used to skip whole cycles all the time and since I wasn't trying to get preggers it didn't concern me much. Looking back I figured out it was probably from the tons of stress I was under at the time (grew up in an abusive household and took years to recover). Even now when I am under stress or sick (or most recently from a early mc) my cycle will get thrown off..although not as much as it used to. This last cycle, O was 2 weeks late even though it was the second cycle after the mc. So anyway...this post wasn't for me to talk about myself lol...my point is that in the larger picture missing a cycle considering how far along you were and the physical and emotional stress added to that ...it makes sense to me that it would take awhile to get back on track : ) I know it's still hard and I don't want to make it seem like it's no big deal...but physically it seems your body may just need more time to adjust...I'm almost positive (knowing my body) that if I had made it to 11 weeks (didn't make it past 5) that I would still be waiting to O as well. : )


----------



## bazzb

thank you ivy.. i guess i can be thankful that i have had at least one AF since... i read some girls take 14 weeks or more to even get the first one


----------



## mtln777

hey girls, So happy for Jess and dolly for their scans tomorrow......:happydance: It;s so neat to see an actually baby with legs and arms kicking around in there and you don't even feel it yet.....Good Luck tomorrow xoxoxo sending lots of :hugs:..........Well today was okay, had a few of the anxiety meds fom my 1st mc, so been feeling pretty mellow. I needed that I was and am surely heartbroken, this has happened AGAIN.....Tomorrow I am going to see my ob and talk him about options, however I called a dr I was referred to today who is just an OB/GYN and he and his staff was wonderful to me....I explained what has happened since sept and asked was he willing to Help me start from scratch and find where the problems are...AND he was overjoyed and said he would be glad to help me.....Made me feel better and I go see him on Jan 18th at 11:30am.....So that;s a start.....I;m wondering if my dr tomorrow will at least order an internal sonogram and check my uterus and make sure I do not need a d&C after all this trauma...:cry: This is all making me really numb but because this has happened so repeatedly.....:( I'll be glad to just get answers i the end and maybe a baby :) Need to try and get sleep been a rough couple nights.....Will update you all tomrrow am after the dr, xoxoxoxoxo Tara


----------



## bazzb

good luck tomorrow Tara xox


----------



## Dollybird

Morning ladies! Well I've hardly slept too excited/nervous about my scan. Got another 4hrs to go bet it's gonna drag!!! Bazz if it was ectopic hcg would be present, as there is a pregnancy present so I would say its def not an ectopic so don't worry about that. I think you're body is just taking time... U will get there when its ready and at least you're body will have a good chance of falling preg as its had proper healing time. 
Mtln glad u feeling better and that you have found a good doctor willing to help. Good luck today chick.
Mackjess!! Bet you're as nervous as me! Good luck today and enjoy!
Hope you other ladies are doing well!
:dust: xxx


----------



## gnomette

yay 12wk scans xx whop whop xx enjoy xx

mtln i am glad that you have found a dr that sounds like he is willing to help you xx fingers crossed today that they are nice to you an they help you to some degree x hope your ok xx :hugs:

bazz fingers crossed that af turns up so you don't have to go an see the dr but i am amazed at your managing to stay so positive about every thing also i don't think that you are having ectopic it should show up on a preg test have you tested at all in the last few days? :hugs:

hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks girls!!!
Not sure if my hubby wild agree that I am so positive I'm a little moody lately


Good luck on your scans today girls can't wait too see :)


----------



## gnomette

i think men have to put up with a lot of us being moody so he can put up with it a little longer xx fingers crossed the extra mood is af coming xx or that bfp is on the way xx:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

thanks gnotmette!! my hubby has been amazing shhh dont tell him i said that lol


----------



## Dollybird

Scan was fab ladies!! I'm actually further on than I thought- 12+2. Baby measured 57mm. Little bubs waved at us and everything it was amazing! Pics to follow! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Dolly - I am terrified! I have about 5 hours and holy moly work is busy so I'm really hoping I can focus and get stuff done before then. I hate afternoon appts!

MTLN - glad you are getting somewhere with the docs. Good luck at your appt today.


----------



## bazzb

Yay Dolly, cant wait to see pics!!!!

Jess i hate afternoon app as well.. good luck will be thinking of you today :)


----------



## nicky160880

Great news dolly can't wait to see the pic :)


----------



## nicky160880

oh forgot to add my scan photo from 2 weeks ago (8w5d)
 



Attached Files:







bebe-8and5d.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bazzb

beautiful Nicky!!!!!


----------



## nicky160880

thanks bazz. :) I know I'm biased but i think he's really cute :)


----------



## bazzb

i think so too ;)


----------



## Womble12

Nicky you scan pic is amazing! It looks like a baby!!! An actual little person, so cute!

Dolly, can't wait to see your pic. So glad it went well and he/she waved! So cool!!!


----------



## blueberry25

Nicky-Thanks for sharing! The pic of your little person looks fantastic!
Dolly- How exciting! So glad to hear everything is growing well :) 
Mtln- It sounds like you found a much better dr. It's beyond frustrating when a doctor won't listen to you. Good for you for seeking wiser counsel. I really hope the new doc will come up with some answers soon! 
Afm- just got bloods taken yesterday. Waiting for a full work up and another u/s on the 17th. Nausea has subsided for now. But nothing is appetizing still. I really confused about how far along I am now. Doctor told me during u/s that the baby measures 6w2d but when his nurse read his notes yesterday and said he wrote 7w2d?!? My calculations were 7w2d.


----------



## mtln777

Great Scan Nikk....:) So happy to see a baby growing.......Dolly CAnt wait to see the pix of ur scan......Get to it girlie ur killing us :) 

So today I went to my ob and he referred me to the fertility specialist. So I made the appt, with them on January 24. However I Also made an appt with a new OB/GYN to have a 2nd opinion. I mean I CAN GET PREGNANT month and monnth again I have proved that and my body is OBVIOULSY lacking something. So I decided to get the 2nd opinion and go with his advice, I can always cancel the IVF if I choose as the appt is after. It won't hurt to get a 2nd opin. and maybe it is something as simple as having to take progesterone supp???? WHo knows but I am excited to get some answrs and join the BFP club once and for all. :) Thanks for all your support through this u girls are truly wondeful each and every one of U............Lots of Lovev Tara xoxo :hugs:


Cd4 who's in for another BFP...... :) Bazz???Gnomette??? :) xoxo


----------



## bazzb

glad you got some answers and made some progress Tara!

im on cd 57 LOL


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mtln777 said:


> Great Scan Nikk....:) So happy to see a baby growing.......Dolly CAnt wait to see the pix of ur scan......Get to it girlie ur killing us :)
> 
> So today I went to my ob and he referred me to the fertility specialist. So I made the appt, with them on January 24. However I Also made an appt with a new OB/GYN to have a 2nd opinion. I mean I CAN GET PREGNANT month and monnth again I have proved that and my body is OBVIOULSY lacking something. So I decided to get the 2nd opinion and go with his advice, I can always cancel the IVF if I choose as the appt is after. It won't hurt to get a 2nd opin. and maybe it is something as simple as having to take progesterone supp???? WHo knows but I am excited to get some answrs and join the BFP club once and for all. :) Thanks for all your support through this u girls are truly wondeful each and every one of U............Lots of Lovev Tara xoxo :hugs:
> 
> 
> Cd4 who's in for another BFP...... :) Bazz???Gnomette??? :) xoxo

I'm glad you found a new OB! Just to clarify, going to a fertility specialist you don't have to do IVF. I went to a specialist and she was able to help me conceive naturally and sustain the pregnancy. When I went they weren't able to really get any answers from blood work, but she did a US and discovered I had too much insulin in my uterus/overies (mild PCOS), which can cause early MC'S. she knew I was able to conceive, I just was having trouble sustaining a pregnancy. 

Even if you do see the specialist, it's good to have a new OB lined up and start a relationship with him, because the specialist will normally only see you through part of your pregnancy and then release you to your regular OB.

If your not already, you should ask about taking baby aspirin. It can help thicken your uterine lining, and prevent blood clots that can cause MC too. It's worth a shot! My docs theory is it can't hurt but it might help! I know you will get your rainbow baby very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## gnomette

mtln i am so pleased that your appointment went well xx that your feeling like you are going in the direction of an answer xx what are you going to do bout ttc between now an then? 
dolly so happy that your scan went well an your soon gonna be entering your 2nd tri xx 
nicky that pic is cute its amazing how fast they start to look like little people already x
bazz yeh my husband doesn't moan too much when it comes to me being moody lol telling them means it would just go to their heads an then no good can come of it pmsl 
afm we managed to bd thurday sunday monday due to ov this weekend so gonna try an bd tonight x then again saturday an monday possibly sunday jus to cover all bases working friday an tuesday so those nights so i get a break lol then as of monday i should be on the 2ww so we will see what happens xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey ladies...

Are any of you having problems with your skin breaking out. I usually have pretty nice/blemish free skin but it has been breaking out like crazy and I dont know whats going on or if its baby related. This didnt happen with my other pregnancies.

HELP!!!!! lol


----------



## mtln777

Pray 5 1/2yrs ago I had to go to the same fertility clinic cuz, we tried for 6months with our 2nd and got know where, went thru ALL there testing to find nothing was wrong and when it came time for my hubby to donate his sample :haha: :haha:he refused. And wallah I was pregnant a week later. I am not against going to the fertility spec, I just think a 2nd opionion is a better start....PLUS I have an appt.with them sooner..lol I am keeping the fertility dr appt but if my new OB thinks he can help I will see where he takes me.....2nd opinions never hurt and I already have fresh blood work for him to start by checking and tomorrow I have to go to get my hcg levels done was supposed to have them done today but, what;s another day will make them lower. 

NEW YEAR, NEW START, NEW DR, AND LOTS OF BNB BABIES TO LOOK FORWARD TO..... :happydance: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mtln777

MommyNikki said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> Are any of you having problems with your skin breaking out. I usually have pretty nice/blemish free skin but it has been breaking out like crazy and I dont know whats going on or if its baby related. This didnt happen with my other pregnancies.
> 
> HELP!!!!! lol

They say girls drain your beauty...:haha:??????? Sorry thats all I had :)


----------



## bazzb

Nikki- I had it a lot when i was preggo... it is just clearing now :( mine was awful like the chicken pox lol

I have a few new ones on my cheeks today maybe it means AF is around the corner (we can only hope)


----------



## MommyNikki

lol mtln...Ive never heard that but I can agree with that. I got hypersensitive skin after I had my daughter and the skin on my hands looked like it was torched. 3 years later, the sensitivity is FINALLY calming down (thank god).

I hope you right...Ive been feeling like Im having a girl

Down the road we will have to start gender predictions for everyone and see who wins...kind of like a sports bracket lol most correct guesses


----------



## gnomette

nikki yeh i had that problem through most of my pregnancy's so yeh its hormonal always fun i suppose xx but i did have more symptoms with my dd with my boys i was fine not problems at all couldn't tell i was pregnant part from the fact i was the size of a whale lol x


----------



## MommyNikki

lol Bazz..mine looks like pizza face. Im already self conscience about my post-baby(s) body...my face was all I had left and now its in the shitter...

I need a tan!!! lol 

What do you ladies think about plastic surgery?? my kids left me flabby and kind of a pouch and I am seriously considering a tummy tuck after this baby because im only 26 and its really putting a damper on my life (and sex life)


----------



## MommyNikki

actually im 25 lol ---wow..get with it Nichole...but I will be 26 right before I have the baby


----------



## gnomette

i have thought quite a lot bout plastic surgery but first thing would be my boobs lifted after bf-ing my 2 i feel like i am dusting my knees when i have no bra on and a bra is never a neat small bra its industrial scaffolding then it would be a tummy tuck my belly is revolting its not the stretch marks its the flabby flap of skin this is all in my dreams mind you can't afford it!!


----------



## Dollybird

Here we are ladies!! Although think it will maybe post upside down dunno how to turn it up right way! Any gender guesses? Xzx


----------



## MommyNikki

I cant afford it as of right now but my plan was to get tied after this pregnancy since me and dh seem to be a very fertile couple and I just dont think I could afford more than 3 kids...nor do I want to spread my attention thin with them. 

I was going to try to get my credit score a little better and try to apply for CareCredit because its specifically for medical treatments that are normally not covered by insurances (plastic surgery, braces, etc.) I think a tummy tuck is like 6-10k tho...better start saving! I really want it tho :(


----------



## gnomette

Dollybird said:


> Here we are ladies!! Although think it will maybe post upside down dunno how to turn it up right way! Any gender guesses? Xzx
> View attachment 546825

girl but then i am always wrong so it will be a boy x:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MommyNikki

Awesome pic dolly..Im gonna say boy for right now...Its hard to tell upside down lol


----------



## Dollybird

Haha I know.. Dunno how to put it up the right way! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Better?


----------



## Dollybird

Argh no it did it again!! I give in lol xxx


----------



## Womble12

I saw it the right way up.... Turned my iPad upside down!! And I say boy!!! Fabulous picture Dolly, just so amazing that that little baby is there in your tummy!!


----------



## bazzb

I saved it and roated it and I am thinking boy :)


----------



## bazzb

I always wanted a boob job Nikki, lol i always had small boobs and when i got preggo they grew! unfortunately they went back down after the MC though just as I was getting use to it lol.

Im 26 so we are close in age.. How old is your hubby?


----------



## MommyNikki

We arent techinally married yet...but we plan on it next year but he is 30 years old. Hes my old head lol always thinkin he knows something...


----------



## MommyNikki

and my boobs got bigger after my pregnancies and stayed but I think thats because I got bigger after my pregnancies in general :/ I am no where near happy with my body right now and my motivation is as big as a grain of salt


----------



## bazzb

im sure you look fantastic!:) esp with that beautiful bean growing

my hubby is 33.. i like them slightly older ;)


----------



## MommyNikki

I look like a whale lol and as for the men being older, I wouldnt have it any other way...Men are pretty immature in general...I def want a man that got most of that shit out of his system already lol


----------



## bazzb

LOL my thouights exactly (on the man thing) you do NOT look like a whale


----------



## MommyNikki

lol you dont even know..I need some P90X I heard that works...if you can hang in there


----------



## bazzb

lol i know!!

and whats that


----------



## MommyNikki

p90x is a extreme work out thing. Its supposed to have you ripped in like 90 days? you stick to the dvds and whatever else they have you do for that time period and you are supposed to get great results..but Ive heard its really hard...

google the results tho!


----------



## bazzb

ohhh its something like the insanity DVD you can get I know now..

I hardly ever work out.. i have struggled to gain weightfor years.. im finally at a happy and healthy place now :)


----------



## MommyNikki

since Ive gotten pregnant with my first child, I have gained about 40-50 lbs, jumped like 4 pants sizes, and because I gained so much with both of my kids, I have alot of stretch marks and a pouch (having a c-section didnt help that at all). I really wish I had the means to eat better or the motivation to lost the weight but I just kept getting preggo. Thats why I plan to get my tubes tied after this last one...8 months left of preg then 2-3 months before I can really exercise after my c-section.

I plan on walking more once spring comes around and swimming in the summer. I will work on eating habits in the mean time.

trying to get my sexy on!


----------



## bazzb

Im all for trying to get my sexy on! ;) you can do it hunny

Im hoping I at least get preggo this year sometime that would be great


----------



## MommyNikki

Im sure you will...have you researched anything else that would relate to your situation


----------



## bazzb

nope im trying to stay away from google lol

going to give the vitex a chance... i do have a DULL ache in my lower abdominal area today maybe that means AF?


----------



## mackjess

Here is my scan pic! It's pretty fuzzy because the baby was moving a TON, they could barely measure it. hehe, and it printed out more gray than black/gray/white so I think their printer was low.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=547005&d=1357865563


----------



## bazzb

oh jess thats beautiful!!!!!!!!!! yay


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yeah Jess and dolly! Those scans are great!


----------



## mtln777

Dolly my gut was a boy from ur first + BFP.... :) 
Jess i think it's a girl for u........

So excited for next thursday to get to meet my new dr....hoping he gives me the go ahead and when I go see him I will be cd12....Close to "O".........ya never know maybe next month I couldd be a pregnant girlie.....Really trying to take this in stride.......Great scans girls......lots of love xoxoxox Tara :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

bazz, I hope that pressure means af is near.

Tara, I think it's a girl to. They did bloodwork today that tests the chromosome fromthe baby's DNA that gets in your blood. They can actually tell from that what the gender is, so I'll know next week. I can't wait!


----------



## blueberry25

Very nice scans mackjess and dolly!!! Tell me more about this chromosome testing Mackjess? Please.


----------



## mackjess

I was referred to a genetic counselor since I'm 35. It's called MaterniT21 plus.


----------



## mackjess

Thanks pray. How have you been feeling?


----------



## Dollybird

Oh mackjess your pic is fab!! What were u measuring? Did u find they like about alot with the probe.. Quite hard as well? Maybe it cause I was bursting for a piddle but I felt she prodded really hard at my belly xxx


----------



## Womble12

Great scan Mackjess! Never heard if the gender blood test thing, that's good you'll know so soon. Sooo exciting x

Glad you are an oldie like me too, I am 33, 34 by time baby is here! My hubby is only 28 though..... Toy boy!!


----------



## nicky160880

Hi Girls, love the scan pics - so so cute, but no idea whether boy or girl!!
I have my 12-week scan next Friday eeek.
Tell us more about the blood test thing to tell the gender??? I've never heard of that either - would love to get that done. Wonder if you can get that here in the UK too?
I'm an oldie too....32, and baby due v close to my 33rd birthday. boyf is 30 though - also like them young ;)


----------



## Womble12

They keep us young eh nicky!!!:winkwink:


----------



## mackjess

Well the test is a chromosome testthey use to screen for downs, etc. I still got an nt scan along with it. They can find the baby's DNA in mom's blood and count the chromosomes to check for abnormalities. since they are doing that they can look for y chromosomes to tell if it's a boy.

I think you can order it if you have a midwife or someone that can draw blood, even if your doc doesn't do it. hopefully my ins covers it, but if not it costs 235. 

besides the gender aspect, this test hasn't given any false positives, which I know the other blood screenings do. it also had a 99% accuracy rating vs 90-95% of other tests.

but you're not advanced maternal age till 35 so you should be fine. I'm not too concerned, I can't believe getting pregnant 2 months after my 35th bday really increases my risks that much.


----------



## mackjess

Dollybird said:


> Oh mackjess your pic is fab!! What were u measuring? Did u find they like about alot with the probe.. Quite hard as well? Maybe it cause I was bursting for a piddle but I felt she prodded really hard at my belly xxx

I think bc my baby was facing down, it's neck was up high enough he didn't have to push too hard. when he went lower to check out the placenta he had to push harder, but he just scanned over it really quick.

he measured me at 12+6, but the baby was kicking both its legs as hard as it could it seemed, and its rump was waving up and down like he was swimming. Lol. he didn't want to date me on the crazy swimmer measurement. And it didn't help that I kinda got the giggles bc he was having such a hard time getting a still shot of my maniac.


----------



## mtln777

Good morning girls...:) I have to tell you gals that when they do ur scans and say u r farther along then u r or baby measuring bigger then u thought the only way they change ur due date is if the discrepency is more than a week. If it is then they change the due date....If that makes sense. Hope everyone has a great day off to get my bloods drawn to get that HCG back to 0.................Ugh makes me so sad but, it will happen and I will have answers sooon enough. :hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> Thanks pray. How have you been feeling?

I am feeling ok! Some days I don't have much nausea, so I get worried, the the next it comes back with a vengeance and I get sick! Lol! I'm constantly tired though. I just got my new pregnancy pillow a couple of days ago, and I love it! I'm also supposed to be getting the Doppler I ordered in the mail today, I can't wait till I can find the hb!


----------



## Womble12

What kind of pillow did you get pray? I'm so uncomfortable at night and find if I sleep on my stomach its gives me an ache, but can't sleep if not on stomach! Trying to practice sleeping on side but not having much success, so thinking I need a pillow, but not sure what kind. Looked online and each pillow just looks a bit weird!! Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## MommyNikki

Ahhh so I just clicked the link on prays subtag about the chinese gender prediction and it says boy for me :( Not that I wouldnt be happy with a boy (I just care that whatever it is, its healthy) but I was really hoping for a girl...going back to my previous pregnancies and refering to that chinese prediction chart, they were right both times!! 

I guess we will see


----------



## MommyNikki

womble..I am only comfortable if I sleep on my stomach lol so its been real hard for me too...I usually lay on my stomach but I sleep with a pillow between my legs and I oblique my body somewhat so I am not right on my stomach and crushing my babes. Its very comfortable to me


----------



## bubbles82

MommyNikki said:


> Ahhh so I just clicked the link on prays subtag about the chinese gender prediction and it says boy for me :( Not that I wouldnt be happy with a boy (I just care that whatever it is, its healthy) but I was really hoping for a girl...going back to my previous pregnancies and refering to that chinese prediction chart, they were right both times!!
> 
> I guess we will see

I wouldn't worry about the Chinese predictor chick, there's a thread discussing it at the moment and most people say it was wrong for them, but either way it's just a bit of fun and not really any truth or science behind it! It says boy for me too and I would also have preferred a girl this time, but of course will be happy with a healthy little one of either gender. I've got a feeling it's right for me though, I worry I'll never have a daughter and will be surrounded by stroppy men in my house!


----------



## MommyNikki

lol I love my son but I am a girl so I know what to do more with girls than boys lol plus its so much more fun dressing a little girl than a little boy. Mike (dh) wants another boy bad. Its either gonna be Myla or Mylan (to run with our theme of M names)


----------



## bazzb

I love when people use the same letter for all kids :)

Im am liking Reid or Rylan for a boy and Ava or Ryleigh for a girl


----------



## MommyNikki

oooo i like ryleigh or rylan those are nice!!


----------



## bazzb

thanks their like my favourties :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Mikayla was my favorite name since highschool because there was a girl names Mikaela a couple grades ahead of me and I just instantly took to the name..I wanted the spelling to be the same but Mike wasnt having it..it worked out nice because Mikayla is the girl version on Mike (Michaela is how it traditionally spelled) so he LOVED that...and we came up with Memphis for my son from a baby book and because we like country music (Memphis, Tennessee is big for country music)...he wants Mylan for a boy because he seen it on a pill bottle I have had for 3 years for my morning sickness meds...lol 

he has 3 other kids from previous relationships and they all have M names too


----------



## bazzb

wow thats cute! and a lot of kids with M's to rememebr 

once we get preggo it will be a first for me and hubby


----------



## bubbles82

MommyNikki said:


> lol I love my son but I am a girl so I know what to do more with girls than boys lol plus its so much more fun dressing a little girl than a little boy. Mike (dh) wants another boy bad. Its either gonna be Myla or Mylan (to run with our theme of M names)

Ooh I like those names! I love the idea of all the kids names starting with the same letter but have so much trouble finding any I like never mind a few with the same letter! I always think the girls clothes and things seem so much nicer than boys, my family seems female heavy but DH's side seems male dominated so I don't think things are working in my favour with that and the Chinese predictor!


----------



## mackjess

MommyNikki said:


> he has 3 other kids from previous relationships and they all have M names too


Lol, I misread that and thought you had 3 more kids from a prev relationship. I about fell out of my chair! haha. My mom had 5 kids, but not many have that number nowadays. I was like wow, she is brave. so far one pregnancy is making me a mess. :)


----------



## Dollybird

I got a V shaped pillow ladies off my FIL and its amazing! I too normal sleep on my stomach so was struggling to get comfy at night. Can't be without it now! Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Thanks nicky for the pillow tip, I'll try it tonight. 

Dolly, how do you sleep with the v pillow? Sorry if that sounds like a stupid question. Also, where'd your FIL get it? (Sorry I don't actually know what FIL stands for? I am being stupid today!!). 

Bazz, if we have a girl its being called Ava too! Love that name! Boy is Zachary or Malachi or Reuben at the moment, but friend just called her boy Zachary so may have to rule that one out. So far Ava is the only name we can agree on 100%!!


----------



## bazzb

I love Ava also and my hubby does too &#55357;&#56471;


----------



## mackjess

love ava! Memphis is really cute too. we are thinking Seamus for a boy and Maeve for a girl.


----------



## MommyNikki

lol mack jess, I am ready to get tied after 3...I couldnt handle that many kids..I seriously go bonkers with the ones I have and Im dreading thinking about how its gonna be with a newborn around the ones I have because they are 3 and 2 right now...I will probably never get sleep, going crazy and driving myself into the lake lol (jk...i hope lol) 

Im researching b/cs that last a long time with little or no maintenence other than mirena because Ive heard bad stuff about that...getting tied is a real big committment and although I know I wont want more than 3..If something were to happen to my kids down the road, I dont know how Id feel or if id feel worse knowing that I couldnt have anymore even if I wanted...I hate thinking morbid but life isnt always rainbows and sunshine...


----------



## Womble12

Mackjess, I know you're from Kansas, but do you have some Scottish in you? I just wonder with the user name mack, & seamus and maeve are both Scottish or Gaelic names!!


----------



## blueberry25

Mommynikki- have you thought about a copper IUD they are far less insane then Mirena, in my experience. No hormones. I'm actually pretty suspicious of Mirena, I think it could very well be part of the reason I m/c.


----------



## MommyNikki

I think Ive heard of it once but never really heard anything about it...Did you personally use it? I would definately like to try it if there is no hormones


----------



## bazzb

I want two kids after that hubby needs to get snipped LOL
In between the two (if i am that lucky to have any kids) i told hubby he needs use condoms lol not sure how that will work


----------



## mackjess

Womble12 said:


> Mackjess, I know you're from Kansas, but do you have some Scottish in you? I just wonder with the user name mack, & seamus and maeve are both Scottish or Gaelic names!!

I'm Scottish and the husband is Irish. we went to Ireland in 2011 and I loved the names.


----------



## MommyNikki

lol bazz I told dh he should get snipped after this one and he seems a little scared lol I will just get him drunk and operate myself lol Dr. Nikki in the house!


----------



## bazzb

LOL @ Nikki!!!!!!!!!!!! i giggled out loud and now the girls at work are looking at me


----------



## Womble12

mackjess said:


> Womble12 said:
> 
> 
> Mackjess, I know you're from Kansas, but do you have some Scottish in you? I just wonder with the user name mack, & seamus and maeve are both Scottish or Gaelic names!!
> 
> I'm Scottish and the husband is Irish. we went to Ireland in 2011 and I loved the names.Click to expand...

I knew it!! My husband is Irish too!


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol bazz, I'm at work too but haven't had anyone all day, I'm bored


----------



## bazzb

LOL i am in a cubicle next to a few ladies so they hear me when I giggle


----------



## mackjess

Dr Nikki! :haha:


----------



## mackjess

DH and I talked about it, and decided that we will do a Gender Reveal Party. We should get the test results back Thursday or Friday, and are doing the party the Sunday after. I'm going to give the phone to someone else when they call with the results to have them get the gender, then they are going to text it to my sister in law from my phone, and delete the text. LOL. She is a pastry chef and is making us a cake to cut into so we won't know until the day of the party.

We are just going to a local pizza/pub place that has a game room with tables that you can reserve in the back. That way the kids will be able to play, and everyone can just order their own pizza/beer at the counter when they come in. I'll probably have the cake and maybe a chalkboard with people to vote but I'm going to keep it very low key and casual, and best of all EASY. I won't have to clean my house or decorate or give the dog a bath. :haha:


----------



## blueberry25

Mackjess- that is such a creative/awesome idea! I really want to steal it! Please be sure to share some pics of your gender cake. Haha. Maybe that's not a good name for it. But oh my goodness that is the cutest idea.
Mommynikki- I had the Paragard ( copper) IUD for about a year and a half. I really liked that it didn't have hormones or cause weight gain. BUT be warned if you have intense periods, it's tends to make them worse. Oddly, mine gave me sciatica which is bizarro and unlikely to happen to normal women.


----------



## bazzb

Jess that sounds like a great idea!! Can't wait to hear the results:)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Womble- I got the Leachco Back 'N Belly Contoured Body Pillow at amazon.com. I really like it! It surrounds my whole body, so whatever way I turn the pillow is there!

Mackjess- I am going to have a gender reveal party too, but I think I'm going to have it at my moms house! I think we are going to find out and keep it from everyone else until the party. I've been looking at cute ideas on Pinterest!

I got my Doppler and tried it this afternoon. I unfortionately couldn't find the heartbeat, but found the placenta! I thought I found it once, but whatever I found was only 125-130. Oh we'll, I will keep trying!


----------



## bazzb

pray they say it can take 30-40 min trying to find the heart beat at 9 weeks and some women cant even find it til 11-12 weeks :)


----------



## mtln777

blueberry25 said:


> Mommynikki- have you thought about a copper IUD they are far less insane then Mirena, in my experience. No hormones. I'm actually pretty suspicious of Mirena, I think it could very well be part of the reason I m/c.

I had the mirena for 2 and 1/2yrs got it out llast march 2012 and started TTC June then MISCARIAGE NIGHTMARE SINCE SEPTEMBER.......2 Healthy girls, healthy pregnancys and I;m only 33????????????


----------



## mackjess

Pray, one of the girls on the other threads took a few days to find the HB after she got her doppler, and she's almost at 13 weeks so don't worry too much. It's great you found the placenta! And I'm not a pinterest/crafty person. LOL. I'm too lazy for all that so it's why I'm not hosting it at home. If it were someone else's party I'd go all out, but since it's just me I'm not so concerned. I might get some pink and blue balloons and a chalkboard or something so people can vote for a team.

BB I've seen the cake ideas before so I can't take that much credit. I gave my SIL free reign on how she wanted to decorate it so I'm excited. She does AMAZING cakes. I think US not knowing will be really fun.

I used to have a copper IUD and didn't have any problems with it. It was nice to have BC without having hormones in it like the Mirena does. I had it taken out after we got married since I didn't want to deal with that when we decided to have kids, and went back on the pill. RIGHT after that I decided to go get my bachelors degree so I ended up being on the pill longer than I expected. Ooops.


----------



## bazzb

Make sure u post a pic of the cake Jess :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm not too worried that I couldn't find it, I know its still a long shot to find it yet. I think I did try for a good 30 mins at least!


----------



## mackjess

Good, I know some have been upset about it, and for no reason since they eventually found it, so I just wanted to make sure you were good. =)


----------



## blueberry25

Mtln- supposedly Mirena thins out the lining of your uterus which is why I suspect it had to do with my m/c. I got it out at the end of July 2012, got pregnant during August & miscarried in September. So maybe I didn't give the lining enough time to build back up? My doctor said we could start trying immediately after getting it out but I really started to wonder after my m/c. I'm 25, it was the 1st time I had ever been pg, without any other factors going on like PCOS. I know those are just my observations.... I don't think a dr would ever admit Mirena had anything to do with it.


----------



## mtln777

Ya know I haven't researched any of it yet but my sister saw a commercial about some lawyer firm asking if u had a problem with the mirena to call this 1800 number???! I am going to address it with my new ob/gyn. Can't hurt after researching the progesterone thing maybe the mirena messed up my prog. Levels??? Can't wait to go I will be cd12 and usually ovulate 16-19 so I'm hoping he gives me the go ahead :).. :thumbup: will see I hope he definitely wants a US of my uterus just to check the oven and be sure it's ready... 


Having all of u girls to support and understand makes this journey much better... Look forward to some 2013 babies :happydance:
Xoxo Tara


----------



## Dollybird

I've not tried my Doppler yet. Too scared I won't hear anything! Think I'm gonna wait till nearer 14 weeks xxx


----------



## gnomette

hi all xx hows everyone's weekend been? 
dopplers are all a really great thing but don't worry if you don't find a hb sometimes it takes a wile to find it an learn what your listening for some people don't get the hang of it til 15weeks + xx 
i love reading everyone looking at names they are all lovely i have never been able to pick a name til we have known if its a girl or boy (i am not good at the team yellow)
afm i am should be in my 2ww my app said i should have ov'd on friday but it was always a day or 2 out so we have tried to cover all our bases bd last night an sat i worked on friday an we didn't manage to bd on thursday so fingers crossed we caught it xx is anyone else still ttc? 
bazz is it this thursday that you are off to drs? or was it thursday just gone or has af turned up or a bfp?? 
mtln hows you is it this week that you have your appointment to get a 2nd opinion? 
hope all are well xx loves an hugs to all xx


----------



## nicky160880

Agghh Girls my weekend was a wee bit upsetting. I have been bleeding again!! Why does this keep happening. I now should be over 11 weeks so why am i still bleeding at times??? Anyway thankfully the bleeding seems to have stopped today. So nervous for my 12 week scan on friday.....:(


----------



## Dollybird

Nicky try not to stress. I'm still having brown spotting and have done since 6 weeks on and off. Three scans later no cause found and told that it mite happen my whole preg and not to worry. So hard as it is I'm trying to just not stress about it. Don't get me wrong often it makes me feel a bit wobbly but baby seems to be doing fine so far touch wood! Sure your scan on Friday will be just grand xxx


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> hi all xx hows everyone's weekend been?
> dopplers are all a really great thing but don't worry if you don't find a hb sometimes it takes a wile to find it an learn what your listening for some people don't get the hang of it til 15weeks + xx
> i love reading everyone looking at names they are all lovely i have never been able to pick a name til we have known if its a girl or boy (i am not good at the team yellow)
> afm i am should be in my 2ww my app said i should have ov'd on friday but it was always a day or 2 out so we have tried to cover all our bases bd last night an sat i worked on friday an we didn't manage to bd on thursday so fingers crossed we caught it xx is anyone else still ttc?
> bazz is it this thursday that you are off to drs? or was it thursday just gone or has af turned up or a bfp??
> mtln hows you is it this week that you have your appointment to get a 2nd opinion?
> hope all are well xx loves an hugs to all xx

Good morning Gnom, yeah I go friday to another OB/GYN, for the 2nd opinion, and I have been researcheing I think it could be low prgesterone or estregen???? However I am not going to cancel the IVF apt yet in case the new dr wants me to go.......BUT from what I have heard he will be the answer to my prayers.. :) I;m excited the bleeding stopped on sat am so it was like an AF.....Just a little heavier in the begnning....Life goes on and just 1 more thing HELL YEAH girl im TTC and were on the same boat me u and bazz....I know I'm leaving domeone out but it's early and just stopping in to say good am before I get the kiddies ready for school. :) Have a great day xoxo TAra


----------



## nicky160880

thanks dolly x


----------



## mtln777

nicky160880 said:


> Agghh Girls my weekend was a wee bit upsetting. I have been bleeding again!! Why does this keep happening. I now should be over 11 weeks so why am i still bleeding at times??? Anyway thankfully the bleeding seems to have stopped today. So nervous for my 12 week scan on friday.....:(

Nicky I know it's NO consolation but my sisters BestFfriend bled all 9months.........She has a beautiful daughter maybe it's a girl they give u hell....TRUST me....I know it just doesn't seem like anything should be coming out unless its time for ur water or a baby.......Keep ur head up girl thinkk positive and much hugs....xoxoxox :)


----------



## mtln777

Hi Dolly didn't want to leave u out.. :) Do we have any bump pix yet????? Hope ur feeling well.....xoxoxo


----------



## gnomette

oh nicky i am sorry your having so much trouble xx what has your mw/dr said?
i am sure your scan will be fab on friday xx 

yay mtln xx so your bout a week behind me now xx oh wow i hope that you manage to get some answers from the new ob 
dolly hope your enjoying being pregnant are you still getting the ms?


----------



## bazzb

Nicky I am sorry you are having some bleeding:( im sure all will be ok with your scan friday Xx

AFM i think I may have O'd yesterday... i had a lot of EWCM over the weekend and my temp is up a little today, i started charting again a last week... FX'd my temp stays up so i dont need to make a doc app... if it drops down which means I didnt O i will have to call this week :(


----------



## Dollybird

I'm not too bad- still a bit queesy on and off but nothing like what I was. Thought I'd relaxed a bit since having my 12 week scan but had a mini panic over cramps this morning- just cause I've not had any in awhile. They've gone now and thankfully so is my panic. Not meant to be seeing the midwife again till the 22nd of feb which seems ages away.. And ill be 18 weeks by then! 
Hope u are all well ladies.. Hoping yous get some better luck this month in the way of bfps! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Dolly I'm sure that time will fly by. I was the same way since I had a bit of a break before my appt after xmas, and then all of a sudden it showed up. It's kinda stressing me out how fast time is going by and we have so much to do to get ready!! lol


----------



## Womble12

Nicky, hope you are ok. I'm sure its all going to be fine, you've had bleeding before & it was all ok. I know I would be extremely worried too though. Just try and stay calm until the scan on Friday. And if it makes you feel better, see if you can go in for an earlier one? Really thinking of you x

Dolly, didn't realise you'd had brown spotting. Hope you're also alright, hoping the time does go quickly for you to the next appointment.

I'm glad to see we have gnomette and bazz back in the 2ww!! Sure mtln you're not far behind & that your new doc can help you get that sticky bean next time. I'm keeping everything crossed for you ladies.

Me I'm struggling to do my hours at work as I'm so tired all the time from not sleeping. But scared of getting in trouble if I don't do them. I've barely any symptoms but have been like that since I got my bfp, so I know I'm lucky, but also petrified of a mmc as I'm just tired with slightly sore boobs. My scan on 31st jan can't come soon enough.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Lots of love xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz did you get AF yet or are you o'ing with no AF? I feel like I missed something


----------



## bazzb

I didnt get AF lol... i just said I think i may have o'd yesterday but im not 100% sure yet.. we will see what the temps say:) Ihad a lot of EWCM over the weekend

if not temp rise im calling my doctor to go in and see whats going on :)


----------



## gnomette

bazz its all exciting ha ha ha :happydance: for ov-ing x 
i have had ewcm an watery cm since thursday eve/friday morning anyone got any ideas been on the vit c an my pre-natals thats it sorry to point it out but i have been like a dog on heat since the begining of last week any ideas!!


----------



## gnomette

womble try not to worry bout work they will understand the first couple of months is always the most tiring x 
dolly why is it that long til you see your mw i thought it was supposed to be every 4 weeks you had an appointment? xx it really won't take long for it to come around xx not long after that you have your 20wk x :happydance:


----------



## bazzb

maybe u r pregant? or you are just actually Oing... all i wanted all wekeend was sex


----------



## gnomette

who knows!?!?!? day 8 of the horny-ness an day 4 of the ew or watery mucus (look i said it :sick: :haha:) does Oing normally last 4days?


----------



## bazzb

some ladies get EWCM for a few days before they O
so its possible


----------



## gnomette

maybe i am ov-ing later than i have been in the past?!?!? who knows 
how you holding up sweet? you going to still go to the dr on thursday if you have ov'd or give it a bit longer an see if you have just missed one af?


----------



## bazzb

going to see if my temp is still up tomorrow.. to confirm O... if it is I wont waste my time with the doc as I prob just skipped a month.. if no temp rise I guess ill call and see when they can fit me in.. it is CD 61 today lol my longest cycle ever!


----------



## gnomette

wow i am amazed at how insanely calm you seem xx i would love your attitude to things sometimes xx:hugs::hugs: 
hows your hubby holding up? are your still a bit mood swingy? or has it all calmed down? maybe the moody-ness was your pmt saying time to start a new cycle xx


----------



## bazzb

hubby is good... very patient with me... I am trying to be positive because being negative never gets me anywhere.. My moods seem to have calmed down A LOT... thank god!! but tomorrow when i see my temp it may be a different story lol

XX thanks for the support


----------



## gnomette

no worries thats what i am here for xx i can't imagine i have not ever been in your situation x so i don't know all that much but looks like we will be testing same time xx 
i have not ordered any tests this month i am going to order them so that they are only here on the day i can test so they are sat in my wish list x 
i am taking today as 1dpo as thats what my app says but i don't wanna test too early an get yet another bfn its starting to annoy me an its my own fault for me having tests hanging around the house x 
:hugs:


----------



## gnomette

I am off to bed now hun so will catch up with you tomorrow don't forget to let me know if your temp says you have ov'd xxxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Oh okay bazz, good luck to you and gnomette, hopefully you guys are getting more sex than I am...it's been a drought!


----------



## babydoodle

I havent been on in a while my computer has been wacky...so i dont know when ill be on again but wanted to see how everyone has been! For me, well i sort of thought i could be prego this month and i had some wierd brown dc about 5 days before AF was due so was kind of thinking implantation stuff...but AF showed up yesterday in full force!!! I guess its better off cause i have not yet seem the hematologist about the blood clotting factor that i tested positive for...i actually have my appt tomorrow and am totally ttc this cycle....i have been having EWCM starting around cd 12 so i can wait for the next week to go by i feel like ive been waiting to try for forever but im so ready!! I hope ill be able to check in with everyone more often... good luck and baby dust to all!!!


----------



## bazzb

Good night gnomette ill update tomorrow xx


----------



## bazzb

Thx Nikki!!
Hi baby doodle good luck at ur app tomorrow x


----------



## babydoodle

bazzb said:


> Thx Nikki!!
> Hi baby doodle good luck at ur app tomorrow x

Thanks!!


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks womble I've had a couple of episodes, but they told me not to worry about it unless it became red or heavy. Hope your scan comes quickly I know how that waiting game feels is awful.
Gnomette yeh it's meant to be.. I'm pretty sure my next midwife app should be at 16 weeks but for some reason she made it 18 weeks. Maybe I should phone and query it? 
:dust: baby dust to all you ladies on the baby making train. Lots of good signs it sounds! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Babydoodle hope your appointment goes ok today x
Dolly it shouldn't be too much of an issue to have your appointment a couple of weeks late you should be fine if you have any worries before that then ring them but as long as your ok don't worry xx 
Afm still loads of ewcm an I am still like a dog on heat I have :sex: on the brain I don't know what's gotten into me to the point that I am struggling to sleep i have no idea what's wrong with me x:dohh:
Hope everyone is well I am off to bed I have work tonight x speak to you all later xx


----------



## bazzb

Morning ladies temp is up today ill attach a pic of my chart!!
Lets hope it keeps going up:thumbup:

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## nicky160880

exciting bazz :)
fx


----------



## MommyNikki

That is exciting bazz...Im hoping that you can just get to making a baby and not worry about when AF may come. fx'd for you! 

Dolly...are they doing a sono at your next midwife appt...if so I would hold out to the 18 week mark rather than the 16 week because sometimes its easier to see gender at 18-20 weeks rather than 16


----------



## gnomette

Yay bazz so excited for you whop whop


----------



## Womble12

So happy to see that temp rise bazz! Come on for this month!

Gnomette, now that you've become a sex addict, you're guaranteeing your way to that bfp!!! I get loads of cm before ovulation and loads now that I'm pregnant, so if it continues, you could be just around the corner from a bfp!

Nice to hear from you babydoodle, fx for you! You thought of trying baby aspirin for the clotting? Might be worth chatting to doctor about it.


----------



## bazzb

thanks for the well wishes!

we may be booking our vacationfor late next week or early the week after! I may end up getting AF when I am gone but o well that cant be avoided with my wacky cycles LOL


----------



## mtln777

Hello ladies I've been checking in everyday just so impatient for my Dr apt Friday. Really hope he has answers for me. What's really been bugging me lately is the stuff I've been reading about the mirena??? Had 2 great pregnancies and now all this trouble. Off to call the Dr for my hcg levels from last Friday. This office is really pissing me off. I don't care they stopped doing ob but stop treating me like I'm crazy and annoying. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE NEW DOCTOR :) xoxo hugs to all Tara


----------



## gnomette

Nikki here they don't do scans at the mw appointment its done at the ultra sound department x on a separate appointment x at 20 weeks x 
Mtln yay for your appointment on Friday x hope the drs are easier to deal with than they have been x 
womble Yeh my husband is not complaining that I am becoming a sex addict lol but now have to go work an I won't get to see him (for bd-ing) til tomorrow night the thought is driving me insane omg seriously what on earth is wrong with me this is not normal :dohh: I need to have a clear head for work an its just not possible to be this is ridiculous


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi ladies sorry been MIA. I've still been on here praying for all of you just not posting. I've been having a hard time because it's been a year now and haven't gotten pregnant. So I've been thinking that since i got pregnant in the first month of trying then miscarried and now its been a year that I just won't be able to get pregnant again. So I did so google searches and found some success stories after a year of trying and I'm ready to get back to trying again. 

Once AF comes I'm going to start consistently temping and I just started doing pilates today. I'm not overweight, but there are studies that show women who do about 5 hours of moderate exercise a week have a little bit better of a chance to get pregnant. But vigorous exercise can give you a little less of a chance of getting pregnant. I know nothing happens by chance and it's all in God's control but every little bit helps right?


----------



## MommyNikki

meggie, alot of things could/can help..if you got preg before im thinking is more of something that has changed in your life versus you not being able to have kids again. It will be trial and error but God will bless you at the right time :)


----------



## mtln777

meggie, welcome back!!! THIS IS OUR YEAR :) PLEASE THINK POSITIVE WITH US REMAINING GIRLIES,CUZ GIRL THERE ARE NOT MANY OF US LEFT :happydance:......I called my medical dr's office to have them transfer the full blood work(thyroid,vitamin,cholestrol,etc) THE WORKS they did on me in NOV the girl was like sure we can do that and I go to the same dr ur switching to and u are absolutelty going to love him...Made me smile, I've heard that from like 5 people already...Then called my OB's office and asked, 1. could they transfer all the papers from sept m/c to current and the nurse gave me a hard time saying I had to sign papers, REALLY cuz my other office said blood work was fine!!!!! She finally agreed and said she would fax the papers. 2. I asked her what my HCG levels were from friday's draw she says,"Uh NEGATIVE".....I said I know they were going to be low and I WAS NOT PREGNANT but what was the level she bitchly replies, under 2 NEGATIVE.....Oh I am so happy to get answers and he will have all my current blood work to eliminate testing and re-testing......I feel lucky already but HEY I hang out with a bunch of lucky strangers... :) :hugs: Thanks for listening to me rant hope everyone is doing good.......Gotta run and wash up the girls and pretend it's 8 O'clock, they can;t tell time....:haha:


----------



## gnomette

Welcome back meggie don't loose hope hun xx hope your ok xx 
Mtln I am so pleased that you had good feed back for your new Dr but that nurse needs talking to she can't speak to people like that xx hahaha I love that you can pretend its 8 xx
bazz fingers crossed you don't get af at all xx


----------



## Womble12

Mtln, that nurse sounds like such a bitch. Thank god you're moving somewhere new.

Hi meggiemay, nice to hear from you. You're right, every little helps, anything is worth a go. Plus Pilates is really good for you anyway. Fx for you. 2013 is the year when everyone on this thread is getting a bfp!


----------



## bazzb

I like you style Tara and Womble;)

Tara I am glad u r changing doctors really!
Maggie we can do it this year!!!:)

I got my cross hairs on ff today! Lets hope I keep them this time lol


----------



## mackjess

hi Meggie! the temping sounds like a wonderful idea. It's a cheap way to confirm you are ovulating and exactly what cd. Good luck. And I think you'll love Pilates. very relaxing and it feels good when you feel stronger.


----------



## blueberry25

Meggie-Welcome back! It's freaking depressing to see a bfn, especially repeatedly. But I think exercise could be a great way to lift your spirits and increase fertility! 
Mtln- Glad you are switching, if that were me I would 100% make a complaint to that bitchy little nurses supervisor. 
Bazz- Go get em tiger! Fingers crossed for you.
AFM, I get a full work up tomorrow, another u/s and hopefully the results from my labs. Wish me luck, hope to see a high HcG and that little heart beat fluttering away! I will be 8w4d. Anyone know if they will do an abdominal u/s or internal? I Hate the transvaginal one, I ached after the last one.


----------



## Dollybird

Hello ladies! Mommy nikki gnomette is right we don't get our sonos at our midwife appointment get them seperate. I think I'm gonna hold off its not like its a new thing the brown discharge/spotting had been constant since pretty much 6 weeks and each scan so far has been good so maybe I'm stressing over nothing.. Lets hope so anyway!! Meggie sorry you've been feeling so down I'm glad you're better now though, and I agree that the exercise sounds like a good idea a great positive boost!
Mtln argh I'm so annoyed for you in regards to that nurse! Wat a horrid woman! Glad you changing docs though u can put it all behind u.
Blueberry how exciting! U must let us know how u get on! My scan at 6 weeks was abdominally as was my scan at 8 weeks so hopefully no dildo camera will be required for u!
Afm tired as usual. Ms has been rearing its ugly head but I think it's cause I've been on nightshift- "bump" is not a fan of nights!!!! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

dolly my when i was pregnant my bumps never liked it when i worked night shift i used to take something like a pot noodle (well i used to take the pasta ones) to eat cause it would be something that would keep my energy up an it seemed to help with the ms x oh an drink plenty keep a bottle of juice (high in natural suger to hand) if you are still getting the brown discharge then it maybe worth giving your mw a call an just telling her an see what she says if its worrying you alot then maybe she can see you a bit sooner xx :hugs:
blueberry i hope everything goes really well tomorrow xx :hugs:
afm still a sex addict an still feeling like i have wet my self at times omg its disgusting x 
hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Womble12

Good luck tomrw blueberry! I would of thought at 8w it would be internal as my 7w scan was internal, but dolly said belly, so could be either. Sorry not much help! Look forward to hearing about the scan!

Nicky, wondering how you are, has the bleeding continued? Hope you're ok Hun.

Working Nights must be a killer dolly. Keeping energy up with food, if you can stomach it, sounds like a good idea.


----------



## blueberry25

Thank you ladies, I will surely let u know how it goes!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Mtln- I wonder if the doctor knows how that nurse treats people! She sounds horrible! I'm glad you are switching!

Blueberry- when I had my scan at 7w1d she started out with an abdominal scan, but couldn't see the baby very well because of the angle, so she had to do an internal.

AFM- I just heard the loveliest sound! I found the babies heartbeat with my Doppler! I could only pinpoint it for like 30 sec and then the baby would move!


----------



## mtln777

So it hasn't been talked about but I was just wondering for u prego mommy's who's told their families yet and how did u tell them? As for me this last time I told 2 best friends so it was a bit easier to tell them "um, my dr said i'm crazy again this month"....:) So glad everyone is getting along and has anyone kept track of how many people we have on this thread and BFP's???? We did a while back if I'm free ina bit i'll go backand look......I have lost track bacuse it's so lucky and seems like everyone is prego.....Oh wait u are...:) xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## bazzb

I hope some of the baby dust rubs off on me soon :)


----------



## blueberry25

Pray-Yippee for finding that little heart beat! 
Ladies that are doing Doppler on your own, how does that work? Where do you get one? 
Mtln- I was just wondering what the count on preggos on our thread is too. As far as telling the fam goes.... We have told our moms, my sis and bestie but really limited it. I'm about 8w3d. Just being cautiously optimistic after last time. (m/c in Sept). Enough ppl to be supported if the worst happened, not enough to be constantly reminded.

Ladies, I'm very encouraged that some of you got abdominal u/s @ my stage. Sometimes you just get tired of being prodded, poked and uncomfortable. Even if they do use lube...


----------



## mtln777

OK so I have a question for someone I know did this on this thread.....I just was reading a thread about a TTC #3 like myself and she checking cervical position????? How in the hell do u do that.....All I know how is how to pee on a stick and wait for a smiley face..:haha:


----------



## mtln777

bazzb said:


> I hope some of the baby dust rubs off on me soon :)

Bazz how old r u and do u have other children, sorry there are so mnay of us I can't keep up. :)


----------



## bazzb

I'm 26 and no children 
Ask away it doesn't both me


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey girls I have my 12 week appt tomorrow with sono so wish me luck I'm actually very nervous about mc. I will have pics tomorrow as long as all goes well.


----------



## bazzb

All will be fine lady and I can't wait to see pics xoxo


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Mtln- we told our parents and siblings on Christmas. I got 2 picture frames that said "grandkids" and took a pic of my son holding a sign that said "I'm going to be a big brother" and wrapped them for our parents to open. Then we told the rest of our families and a few close friends after our ultrasound at 7w1d. Just this last week I have told a few more people, like the ladies in my MOPS group. I think tomorrow I might make our announcement on fb since I will be 10w. I have made it past the point of all my MCs so I feel a bit more confident!

Blueberry- I got my doppler at fetaldoppler.net for $55 and free shipping. It's a Sonoline B 3mhz. It looks similar to the one the doctor uses with the probe attached to the Doppler with a cord. They are safe, I think they detect the sound waves, there is no radiation.


----------



## bazzb

So cool about the Doppler pray :) exciting times&#10084;


----------



## IvyLane

Just wanted to sy hi to everyone. Me and the fam have been catching every bug known to mankind and prob some not discovered yet! But I have been following everyone on a daily basis. Just haven't felt up to fighting with my phone to post.
Gnomett...I think it sounds like you are either gonna catch that egg or you already have! Exciting stuff!
Mtln..glad u r getting a dif dr. It's so frustrating to not be heard by the people who are supposed to be there to help you.
Meggiemae..I was wondring where u and ur cute lil bunny icon were lol. Glad u are back and ready to try again!
To the preggy ladies with awsome ultrsounds..congrats!
To those in the tww can't wait for some more bfp!
I KNOW I'm forgetting tons but hi to everyone else!
Afm...other than being sick...got a bit worried cuz my food aversions seemed to be lessening but after using Google for non evil purposes (this time) found that it can be normal and the old reminder that every pregnancy is different kept coming up...so trying not to worry.
I have an apt fri then will sched ultrasound prob for next week or week after. (My ob liks to do them around 10 weeks...(my ob for my first waited until 20 so yay!)
Well hope everyone is having or already had a good evening!


----------



## Womble12

Yay pray, how lovely hearing that heartbeat!!

Good luck at the scan nikki, all will be fine, can't wait to see the pics.

Ivy, you're supposed to step away from google!!! Ha ha!! Glad all is going well.

Bazz, you not going docs today, now that you ovulated?

Mtln, we told parents at around 5/6 weeks. And a couple of friends. I've told my boss as some parts of my job I can't do. Everyone else is going wait till after our 12 week scan. I am dying to tell more but am trying to resist!!!!


----------



## nicky160880

Hi Girls
Just caught up on all the chat from yesterday.
Womble - yes my bleeding stopped so hoping all will be OK tomorrow at my 12w scan...fx!!
Blueberry - i had a scan at 5w2 which was internal but the scans at 6w2 and 8w5 were abdominal (let dolly said) but I know they have a very high res scanner here in edinburgh at the EPU so maybe others might not be quite so good but I would still think at over 8 weeks and tummy scan would be fine...
pray - really chuffed you found the hb. makes me want to get a doppler too.
mommynikki - good luck with your scan today, can't wait to see the pictures. what time is it at?
mtln - telling the family etc.....i fell pregnant straight after my mc so was initially v cautious, after a week i told my sister, mum & dad and best friend and a friend at work just in case something bad happened again. then about a week later I told my bestest girlfriends but not really anyone else yet. after my 12w scan tomorrow (assuming all is good) i will tell the rest of my (big) family, my work and other friends. I do want to tell people but the mc is still so raw and i get scared when i get excited about this one (esp since i've had bleeding/spotting on 5 occasions now).
Ivy- the food aversion thing.....min have mostly worn off at the the severe ones anyway and they did so about 3 weeks ago. but the ms and sore boobs have stayed strong. i do honestly think everyone is different.
afm I counting down the hours to when in myself I can finally accept I'm going to have a baby once i have my 12w scan tomorrow. I'm scared because of the bleeding, I just want it over and to know its all OK...... Scan's at 12:00 tomorrow so will be in touch shortly after. Hope you all have a nice day xx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh pray that's fab about the Doppler! I got an angel sounds one but not been able to find hb as yet. Tbh though angel sounds isn't a great Doppler I'm debating getting a sonoline one they've had great reviews!
Ivy it is totally normal! My ms has eased off so much, it's only occasional now, and although I still have some of my food aversions they're not as strong and I've been managing to eat a more varied diet so don't worry. 
Mtln I told my family straight away, they are my rocks. After i knew baby was in right place at 5 weeks I told my friends, then after twelve week scan I told the world! Lol. 
Ooh nicky good luck tomorrow! I'm sure all will be grand, can't wait to see your lovely pics! Are u having your scan at the royal? I had my twelve week one at St. John's and I must say I think the scanners at the royal are better like you said- didn't feel the ones at St. John's were as clear, but that's where I've chosen to have the baby so guess that's why I got sent there for my scan. 
Mommy nikki good luck today with your scan!! Can't wait to see your pics too!! 
Well I had a majorly crampy evening, but having read online it appears that week 13 is a major growth week and cramps and discomfort are to be expected. Apparently this week my uterus will rise up into my abdominal cavity and will also cause more rlp, which I can definitely confirm after having it last night evweytime my hubby made me laugh! Tan spotting/discharge has stopped again which im glad about. Nightshift again tonight someone suggested digestives to nibble on to help with the nausea so that my master plan for this evening! Xxx


----------



## nicky160880

Yeah dolly I'm at the Royal. although not sure if the 12w scanner is new, think it might have just been the EPU that got the new high res one...


----------



## Dollybird

Maybe- as I guess they'd have to be as they specially to spot problems early on xx


----------



## gnomette

pray fab news bout the doppler xx 
blueberry i had abdominal scans from 6wks so i found that i drank 1pnt before leaving the house an then i drank the other pint on the way up there an in the waiting room i have no idea if it made any difference but i didn't have to have internal xx 
nikki & nicky hope your 12wk goes fab i am sure they will xx 
bazz yay i am guessing that the crossed hairs is ov on your chart thing yay hope they stay an do what they are supposed to xx:hugs:
ivy cravings an ms came can come an go its completely normal xx
dolly i have a doppler i loved it xx you will find it i have an angel sounds an i found it at bout 13wks xx:hugs:
afm still an addict but my hubby didn't come to bed til late he was fixing something an so i went to bed so this morning woke up still feeling frustrated to say the least x oh an i got a letter from my consultant today confirming my plan for when i do get pregnant x so really hoping thats a sign it won't be much longer x 
mtln mmmmm :hugs: for tomorrow i am excited for you


----------



## bazzb

Hey ladies

Nikki good luck at ur scan today :)

Nicky I'm glad the bleeding has stopped and look forward to your scan pics tomorrow

Good morning everyone else hope u all are well

Womble I'm putting off the doctors app until
I get back from vacation just incase they want to schedule a bunch of tests while I am away. I'm not sure if I did O Sunday now :( maybe it was just wishful thinking as my temp dropped a little below cover today but I have also read they could be a fallback rise at 4 dpo
I did loose my cross hairs on my chart but I will keep tempting to see if I get them back


----------



## gnomette

bazz how long are you on vacation for? i am sorry your temp didn't do what you hoped it would do :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

7 nights hopefully! We r booking this weekend

Thx hun I played around with my chart if my temp goes up tomorrow I get my cross hairs back lol this cycle is just too weird and annoying


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey girls glad to see everyone is doing good. Bazz good luck on your vaca..hopefully u have a great time and release some stress.
Ivy, sorry to hear your sick...I'm really sick too but I took a Benadryl last night and it is helping me breathe easier this morning.
Nicky good luck at your appt, mine is in less than 2 hours, hopefully you can post pics as well today. Are you nervous? I had a mmc last time so even tho I haven't had bleeding or pain, I still worry. 
Gnomette, that is def a sign, when do you expect to be in the tww again?
Dolly, I've been cramping a little too lately, your post has put me at ease.. Also I can't seem to get comfortable at night...I know it's only downhill from here as far as that goes.
Pray that is awesome about the heartbeat, I look forward to hearing it externally at my appt today for the first time

To my other ladies on here, hope everyone is staying happy healthy and flu-free! :)


----------



## mtln777

Oh the wait is killing me.............I CANNOT wait until tomorrow!!!!!! I know it's not going to be a super appt.but, maybe put my mind at ease.....So toomorrow I am cd12 and thinkning about OPKing it....I have been O'ing 16-19 maybe tomorrow or sat am i will start????? I'm a bit depressed today not sure why and feel soooooooo slugggish........I am sooo happy for u girls with the scans today can't wait to see and hear updates!!!!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxo Tara :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

sorry the wait is killing you Tara:(... I was starting to stress this morning about maybe having to go to the Dr after vacation if i dont get AF. I do not know why we do this to ourself, stressing doesnt fix anything....


----------



## MommyNikki

Well girls, I had my appt...first a med student came in to use the Doppler to get a external heartbeat and wasn't getting one and my sono girl busted in and was motioning not to worry about it because he's a student..so since she would get a heartbeat on the sono she just stopped him and took me and there was my baby moving away kicking his feet and waving his/her arms and had a heartbeat of 171. However since that student had me all worried and then seeing that everything was okay I was extremely overwhelmed and just broke down crying during my exam. She was the one who did my sono before my d&c and so she knew I was extra worried, she's always so nice with me and makes me more comfortable. I think she felt bad for me tho because she printed out like 20 pics lol. I'm gonna take a nap now but I will post pics to tonight after work..thanks for all the support


----------



## Womble12

Nikki, I don't blame you bursting into tears, that's an emotional roller coaster in about 60 seconds!! So glad you saw your little one, look forward to seeing the pics!!

Nicky, good luck tomrw at your scan.

Hope your appointment goes well tomrw Tara. Don't be depressed, all good things to come for you.

Bazz, where you going on holidays? My holiday in november was when I got pregnant!!! Eek, so you never know!!

I have my midwife booking appointment tomrw, but think its just a chat. My mums coming with me, I feel 12 again rather then 33! Am totally happy to go on my own but I ran off & got married (I'm not a wild person, we just didn't wanna spend a fortune on a wedding!! So we just did it while on holidays in thailand in march & didn't tell anyone!!) so she never got to do the whole dress shopping thing, so want her to feel included in the baby thing!


----------



## gnomette

mommynikki so pleased that your scan went well xx student should have been told not to try the doppler?? i am in my 2ww i normally get ewcm for 2days so i assume thats when i ov i have not used anything this month cause i was going slightly crazy with it all!! my app on my phone just by going by my lp an cycles an stuff before said i should have ov saturday but i got ewcm/watery from thursday an its only just eased off today trying really hard not to get my hopes up cause i have no tests in the house (done deliberately so i can't test mega early) an i may have ov'd off my tubeless side (i thought i felt it off my left though my tube side) an it may not have been dragged over but getting cramps today like af is due its due a week tomorrow an i am working that night so gonna try not to buy any sort of test til the saturday when i do the food shopping x 
mtln i am sorry its so difficult to wait for your appointment but just think that if you think it may not be a big appointment but it will give you a start to getting some help an finding out what has been going on xx so it will be worth it xx personally i don't think that opks are an issue you know you can fall its just getting bean to stick is all x but it is up to you hun xx :hugs:
bazz maybe the break will do you both some good to just chill out maybe that will help af start to show or ov will calm down an show its self xx
dolly ginger nut biscuits are supposed to work the ginger is supposed to help with the sickness x an should help you keep your suger level up that bit xx
hope if i have missed anyone then i am really sorry xx :hugs:


----------



## IvyLane

Congrats nikki! What a relief! Can't wait for my turn : )
Womble..hope your visit goes well tomorrow!
I have mine also and it's just a "verification" visit to make sure I'm really pregnant lol. I forgot they did that before setting up the other apts so I didn't call until this past week thinking they'd just have me come in and get started with all the good stuff. I was supposed to go in around 6 weeks for this part..oooopssss hehehe. This was me trying to be layed back and not go in for a thousand tests I didn't need. No biggie though..just will have some more apts closer together is all.
So I think I just get to go pee in a cup and have them do a preg test ...even so I am a tad nervous lol. I'm like..what if it comes back negative? Crazy I know...after all those tests I took and all this time...but hey...that's just the way I rolllll haha.
Hey bazzb..I really hope you get confirmation of O! Enjoy your vacation though! Oh how I'd love one of those : )


----------



## bazzb

thanks ladies... we are thinking Mexico OR Dominican :) plan to leave at the end of next week.

Nikki- what a scare!! but I am glad all went well and I cannot wait to see pics :)

Hi eveyrone else hope you are all doing well :) and thank you for all the lovely advice... i think me and hubby really need this "break"


----------



## bazzb

I also booked an app for Feb 6th to see my doctor if I dont have my AF:)


----------



## gnomette

yay bazz have a fantastic time away you really do deserve a medal for putting up with your super long cycle xx an being so patient xx


----------



## meggiemay93

Bazzb I'm sorry about your crosshairs going away! I'll be praying they come back tomorrow! Have fun on your vacation!

mtln I'm so happy you got a new doc! 

Blueberry I'm so excited about your u/s let us know how it went!

Pray Yay for finding the heartbeat!!!!!

Nikki Yay for your scan going well!! I can't wait to see pics!

Ivy and Nicky I'm praying for your appts to go well tomorrow!!

AFM Af showed up yesterday, but that's ok since I wasn't really trying this last month. This month i'm still going to try not to get my hopes up and to mostly focus on my overall health. And i'm trying to get a job at a post office. It'll be my first job ever!


----------



## mtln777

Oh girls little smile for u all.......I heard from 6 people today that my new doc is so hot.......Dammit, Dammit Dammit better get shaving and cleaned up good...I can't stand having a good looking doctor....My own MIL said she had a hot dream about him.....:haha: Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh So excited but nervous cuz now I will be very embarresed :blush: hehe


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz, you and hubby must adventerous to be going on a vacation next week somewhere that far and not know where your going yet lol I would have had to plan forever for something like that. I hear parts of Mexico are very beautiful like Cabo san Lucas...just careful with what water you drink or you will be on the toilet your whole vacation. Always go bottled!!! lol Hubby and I have not gone on a big vacation yet since we've been together..we did stroll up to canada one night for some casino time and a get away before my daughter was born but thats it...every now and then we will go to pittsburgh or cleveland for the night...Maybe if I get a nice big fat income return we could go to New York City. I hope you enjoy your time...I think the relaxation is really going to help..just make sure to bd! if you happen to get AF, dont swim in the ocean or a shark might get you!!!! lol


----------



## MommyNikki

mtln, thats so funny you said that because I am always like...What do guy OB doctors get off on? I would think that after looking at some dirty/nasty kitties that you would be a boob or butt person...but then I wonder if I should shave when I go? I have a very complicated thought process on it...


----------



## Womble12

Bazz either of those places will be fab for a break! Btw, could the temp dip be implantation dip?

Good luck to you tomrw ivy aswell. I'm also nervous, think I have to pee in a cup too!!! Fun!

Gnomette, well done on not stocking tests, you've more patience then me. Gotta be done to avoid poas addiction! Here's hoping its your month.

Meggie, so sorry af came, bugger. But glad you're feeling ok and staying positive.

Hey mtln, you'll enjoy your appointment tomrw now  !! Not sure I could cope with a hot doctor poking around down there! I'd also be shaving etc, ha ha!!

Right, must try n sleep, not that that'll happen! Night xx


----------



## mackjess

MTLN, the Thyroid doc I have been seeing for about 7 years is soooooo-ooooo hooo-oooottttt! He has always been telling me I should have kids since I got married 4 yrs ago, and to let him know because he was good at making babies. I was thinking, yeah, I bet you are!! LOL, of course he meant from a fertility issue since a low thyroid can interfere sometimes.

My last visit he noticed my super cute boots (of course a total coincidence I busted them out on appt day) and I swear my vajay about fell out of my body. And my baby was made that very week! LOL, hope the hot doc helps you get your BFP, too.


----------



## blueberry25

Lol. Hot doctors are quite the predicament. It's hard to keep calm and carry on with a hot man between your legs...
Aaanyways. My u/s went really well today! The baby had a growth spurt and actually looks like a itty bitty baby now! HR was 169. Measured great. And my Hcg levels from last week (7w2d) were over 100,000! No wonder I've felt So nauseated! I would really love to share a pic but can't figure out how to upload the damn thing!


----------



## Womble12

Fantastic blueberry! Share a pic if you can, love to see your baby. It's all happening now


----------



## gnomette

Mtln haha I am not sure I could cope with a cute Dr I would be too embarrassed xx definitely have a tidy up of the lady garden lol hope it all goes well today xx
yay blueberry xx so pleased for you that everything went well xx 
Womble I am not patient in anyway shape or form our car needs some work doing an its my sons birthday in a few weeks so all spare cash is going on those at the moment an I am determined to not test til af is MIA but when I do have a spare bit of cash I just think that I really don't want to see another bfn
been getting some odd cramps the last day or so still a bit of a nympho still very damp lady garden not always ewcm now though so not sure maybe its all just my body teasing me x


----------



## bazzb

I'm the same way down below gnomette!!

Think we r booking the trip today and I will only drink bottled water thanks for the advice :)
My temp is up a little bit today and my cross hairs returned lol no excitement though as I could loose them I no. Plus I only had a little bit of sleep before I took it as the dog Rome now at 530 :) so it may not be accurate 
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## mtln777

blueberry25 said:


> Lol. Hot doctors are quite the predicament. It's hard to keep calm and carry on with a hot man between your legs...
> Aaanyways. My u/s went really well today! The baby had a growth spurt and actually looks like a itty bitty baby now! HR was 169. Measured great. And my Hcg levels from last week (7w2d) were over 100,000! No wonder I've felt So nauseated! I would really love to share a pic but can't figure out how to upload the damn thing!

blueberry take a pix with ur phone and email it to urself.then save in documents and u can find it when u browse to upload a photo......hope that helps cuz we all want to see that bean So glad it went well........well off to tidy up the garden and well oh i'm already embarressed why do people have to tell me this kind of stuff?????? Let u know how hot he is...lol :)


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Mtln haha I am not sure I could cope with a cute Dr I would be too embarrassed xx definitely have a tidy up of the lady garden lol hope it all goes well today xx
> yay blueberry xx so pleased for you that everything went well xx
> Womble I am not patient in anyway shape or form our car needs some work doing an its my sons birthday in a few weeks so all spare cash is going on those at the moment an I am determined to not test til af is MIA but when I do have a spare bit of cash I just think that I really don't want to see another bfn
> been getting some odd cramps the last day or so still a bit of a nympho still very damp lady garden not always ewcm now though so not sure maybe its all just my body teasing me x

gnomette the last set off tests I bought were the brand "Answer" 3 tests came and there was a coupon on the box for a dollar off. they were only 9.00$ to begin with.....They are a good brand. Stay strong don't test till after AF is due.....................When is AF due????? Good luck :hugs:


----------



## mtln777

My appt.is at 11:30 today so I will update u all when I get back.......xoxoxo So excited it's finally here....Just want answers.......well I just want a baby to stick in my uterus as well......Is that to much to ask???? Have a good day girlies xoxoxoxoxxoxoxoxoxo Tara:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

good luck Tara


----------



## nicky160880

Hi ladies
I'm so happy ! Little one doing just fine :)
12w2d officially due 31 July. It was even jumping around and sucking its thumb!
Anyway here's the photo.....


----------



## nicky160880

Photo....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MommyNikki

Congrats Nicky... Isn't it amazing to see all they can do in there?

I remember being further along to feel the baby kick but last night it felt like the baby was doing summersaults (sp?) in my stomach, I kept feeling that all night, anyone else feeling anything?


----------



## MommyNikki

Btw that's a really clear sono. Mine were more grainy.


----------



## bazzb

very clear pic Nicky it is beautiful :)


----------



## Dollybird

Hello ladies! Well it's taken me sometime to catch up! Firstly congrats on the lovely scan nicky! It's so clear. You must feel so reassured now? Blueberry I can't remember if I congratulated you on yours so just in case I didn't congrats!! So pleased you had a good one too. Mtln you crack me up missus. Can't imagine anything worse than a handsome doctor checking out my erm.. Ladybits hehe. Hope your appointment went well today.
Meggie hope you're well I'm sending lots of sticky baby dust your way for this cycle.. And you too bazz!!! 
Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well! 
Afm well my nighshift was awful- was so sick. Throwing up all I ate. Last shift tonight though. Just debating wat to eat for dinner before I go.. I'm back to struggling with picking foods.. Argh! It's nightshifts fault. Never mind at least it's comfort to me that bubs is ok. So other news is last night my jeans would not zip! This bump has appeared from nowhere and at first I though maybe just gas or water retention but it doesn't seem to be going anywhere, and it's quite solid! Lol. So perhaps this is the start of my proper baby bump?? Oooh I'm excited!! Xxx


----------



## meggiemay93

Blueberry That is a great Hcg level and heartbeat!!!!

Bazzb I'll be praying for your crosshairs to stick around this time!

Tara Good luck at your appt!

Nicky That is an awesome sono! Your baby is sooooo cute! Anybody have any gender predictions? I'm gonna guess boy!

Dolly I'm so sorry you're sick! I'll be praying that tonight isn't so bad! That is soooo exciting that you're getting a bump already! 

AFM DH and I decided that we're gonna wait 1 more year and if I'm not pregnant by then I'll go see a doctor. DH is really praying for me to get pregnant now he's not so excited about maybe having to give a sample. :haha:


----------



## blueberry25

Nicky-Fantastic! Your pic looks wonderful, thank you for sharing!
Dolly- I'm Right there with you on the nausea, freaking green all day long. And trying to find something I actually want to eat is difficult. My doctor told me to try SeaBands yesterday. Have you tried those? I feel like I need a farm full of Ginger, this is killing me. At least it's reminder that your babies alive and well. 
For those of you that have children already, what are your thoughts on the Group B Strep test? Did u have it done? Anyone been positive? I know it's weird but I'm already kind of annoyed about it bc the thought of having to take antibiotics during labor is horrendous to me :-/


----------



## gnomette

yay nicki thats a wonderful pic so clear xx 
mtln af is due a week today according to my app so the next time i will be able to buy a test will be thursday if my car hasn't eaten my money i may order some off amazon i have not heard of the test you suggested but i am in the uk so i will see if i can get some online x how hot was the dr?? 
bazz yay whop whop for your cross hairs coming back :happydance: fingers crossed xx hope you have been :sex: an i am hoping that the damp lady garden is a sign of good things to come xx 
dolly try eating some really bland food like salad or pasta an butter i know its not that interesting but it worked when i was pregnant with my daughter 
afm got belly ache head ache woke up 2hrs early from my afternoon sleep before i go work tonight cause i needed a wee an i was hungry x so i am exhausted before i even start oh well it will be ok x 
meggiemay sending you loads of :dust: :hugs:
hope i haven't missed anyone loads of love xx


----------



## bazzb

we BD last thursday, sunday, and wednesday, so hope we covered it lol!


----------



## bazzb

Well my vacation is offically booked!! whoo hoo I am so happy, this is the happiest I have been ina really really long time


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bazzb - I hope your crosshairs stay this time and you caught the eggy!

Mtln - how did your appointment go? Was the doctor super hot like everyone said? That's why I always have to have a women doctor, I would be so embarrassed to have a man look down there!

Nicky - that scan is awesome! It looks like a cute little baby! How far along are you again? Was that your 12 week scan?


----------



## MommyNikki

Sorry Im late with these guys but here are my 2 pics (facing front and side profile)
[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/baby12week2.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/baby12week.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MommyNikki

sorry they are soo grainy..its probably better for the front facing ones because those ones scare me a little bit lol


----------



## bazzb

hes waving to you :) how nice hun


----------



## MommyNikki

yea its arms were up pretty much the whole time and I saw its little feet kicking too it was neat


----------



## gnomette

Blueberry I had the test done an I had group c strep I didn't have to have anti-biotics but group b I know can be nasty if its not picked up on x 
nikki your pics are great it looks really cute waving x
bazz yay for vacation an yay for covering your bases when you going to test? 
Xx


----------



## bazzb

Not until I get back! If no af by then ill test:)


----------



## gnomette

Where are you going on your vacation?


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Hello ladies! Well it's taken me sometime to catch up! Firstly congrats on the lovely scan nicky! It's so clear. You must feel so reassured now? Blueberry I can't remember if I congratulated you on yours so just in case I didn't congrats!! So pleased you had a good one too. Mtln you crack me up missus. Can't imagine anything worse than a handsome doctor checking out my erm.. Ladybits hehe. Hope your appointment went well today.
> Meggie hope you're well I'm sending lots of sticky baby dust your way for this cycle.. And you too bazz!!!
> Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well!
> Afm well my nighshift was awful- was so sick. Throwing up all I ate. Last shift tonight though. Just debating wat to eat for dinner before I go.. I'm back to struggling with picking foods.. Argh! It's nightshifts fault. Never mind at least it's comfort to me that bubs is ok. So other news is last night my jeans would not zip! This bump has appeared from nowhere and at first I though maybe just gas or water retention but it doesn't seem to be going anywhere, and it's quite solid! Lol. So perhaps this is the start of my proper baby bump?? Oooh I'm excited!! Xxx



Welcome to baby bump... :) I used to takea rubberband and feed it thru the whole and put it around my button, Just cuz I loved the jeans lol,


----------



## mtln777

Sorry I am so late with the doctor update.........been busy with kids and then we had "date" night....Mike and I really needed some us time...So anywho, the dr was cute but nothing I would have been like OMG........He was very nice, thorough, and caring....Answered all my questions and gave me the news I didn;t want to hear :nope: WAIT 2 CYCLES BEFORE EVEN ATTEMPTING.....He said sept was a natural m/c and the last 3 months where chemical pregnancy's.....He said my uterus needs to rebuild to hold a bean. I was so sad but in all honesty my poor uterus hasn't stood a chance at all. So I will not be trying this month or next month.......:( It is was safest and healthy for me.. He did run a bunch of blood work to maake sure of blood clotting disorders and a whole work up of stuff I couldn't even pronounce.....After all is said and done, I will not be leaving the thread and llok forward to seeing all of you wonderful people till the end....I will get a BFP when my body is ready and I can except that. I am forgeting stuff I want to say but I am super tired and have had a long day.....Hope the time goes fast :):hugs: Thanks for all your love and support girls........xoxoxoxo Tara


Love the U/S pix can't believe we started at a bean and now you girls are watching your babies kick and stuck their thumbs.....So exciting :hugs:


----------



## MommyNikki

Mtln I'm glad your appt went well, waiting a couple cycles is probably the best thing for your body right now, I'm sure he will help you get your rainbow baby. Thanks for sticking around this thread we wanna keep all our originals and anyone else who would like to join our family :) stay positive!!


----------



## gnomette

Aww Mtln at least he was honest x and is being pro-active to help you get your sticky bean xx you can't go you need to stay so glad you have decided you will x glad you manages to get some nice time with your hubby x the next 2cycles will fly by xx when will you find out about your results x


----------



## bazzb

Gnomette We r going to Mexico :)

Tara glad the app went well be sounds like a great doctor :)
Xo


----------



## mackjess

MTLN, if you were to get prego now or the next month you would be huge at the hottest part of the year!! So a 2 month break and a fall/winter baby sound lovely. I'm glad he is giving you some answers, even if it means waiting but I swear the time will fly by. I waited one after my m/c and I was relieved I did after I got my BFP so my lining had a chance to rebuild. I thought skipping a cycle while ttc would drive me mad but honestly it flew by.


----------



## Dollybird

Mtln when I was told I'd have to wait three full cycles after my metho I was devastated but you know what it probably did me the world of good. It gave me time to heal physically an mentally, and also to spend time with my hubby and have fun- without putting so much pressure and strain on myself. So I think the break, although it feels rotten the thought of having to wait, is prob a blessing for you. You've been through such a rough time, and been so strong through it. You need some you time! Sounds like this doc is on the ball and I'm betting he gets you your sticky bean.
Gnomette those signs sound positive.. Perhaps prego signs?  
Bazz Mexico will be brill! How lovely! We hoping to go away in march but nowhere as exotic, probably just a wee log cabin up north somewhere. 
Mommy nikki your pics are fab! So lovely to see. 
Blueberry not tried sea bands will need to give them a go.. Ill try anything at this point! 
Hope all you other ladies are well! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

I am hoping so my 2best friends are pregnant ones due in May an the other is due exactly a year after Elliotts due date I caved an ordered some tests last night so they should be here wed possibly Thursday af is due Friday so gotta hold out til fmu Friday x 
have a wonderful time away bazz 
hope your not feeling too poorly after your night shift dolly xx 
love's to all xx


----------



## bazzb

Hopefully u get a nice bfp on those test next week:)
I'm still not sure i od my temp rise is very minimal!
I guess time will tell

Have a great weekend ladies I'm off to watch downton :)


----------



## gnomette

bazz what series of downton you on? i hope i do but the thought of starting again an all the panic is actually making me quite nervous so i need to stop thinking bout it stop thinking bout symptoms coming/going just stop now. pma pma pma pma pma pma pma pma pma pma pma


----------



## mackjess

I love Downton! I'm in the states so just now on Season 3.


----------



## bazzb

I just bought season 3 also!
I no ur nervous gnomette I will be also
We r here for u xo


----------



## mackjess

Season 3 is just being aired here and not avail yet on iTunes or netflix. I have to wait a WHOLE week in between episodes. I watched the first 2 seasons in marathons over Xmas break. LOL. I have withdrawals every week!


----------



## MommyNikki

what is Downton? I have never heard of it...whats it about?


----------



## bazzb

Lol oh no!!
Well it never airs on cable here so I have to get it on DVD!


----------



## mtln777

First off ladies U WILL NOT BE GETTING RID OFFF ME..:) R u kidding me???? you all are the best internet stranger friends I have met in my life....I am okay with the wait, I mean really I have to be honest the dr was totally right my poor Uterus has been thru some back to back to back trauma...It needs some time to heal....Alll I want is a healthy baby. :) I don't want a xmas or new years baby so it might add another month...My nephew's birthday is new years eve and honestly it sux........From the expense to xmas then a party but hey I have plenty of time think about this....... :) Thanks for all your support whaat would I do without you girls?????? Oh be in a padded room, well then we would all meet face to face...:haha:

So yesterday Mike and I dtd and it was weird he had to pull out. That is my only back up method btw......Oh well :hugs:


----------



## MommyNikki

mtln, I forgot to tell you...I know a lot of people who said they got pregnant (after having trouble) while following the atkins diet. It even worked for my boss, twice. Your not suppose to diet while your pregnant but if it would help you to fall preggo, I would give it a shot


----------



## mtln777

Nikki, thanks for the info, but in all reality the dr is right, my uterus is so not ready to hold a bean as I had 1 m/c and 2chemicals alll back to back. he did run blood work and said I might need more folic acid so he said after he gets the blood work he would let me know if I needed to start folic acid....He did talk about the baby aspirin but said he wanted to wait for the blood work to do anything.......This journey is soooooooooooooooooooooo hard emotionally and knowing I can just relax and not worry about this for a few months maakes me feel at ease....:) I will be following all of u girlies and can't wait til we have some new babies to coo over.....xoxoxoxo Tara:hugs:


----------



## mackjess

glad you are waiting. And you fall pregnant very easily so I'm sure you will get a sticky bfp soon as you try after a couple months of a break!


----------



## meggiemay93

Nikki Those pics are so cute!!!

Mtln I'm sorry you have to wait 2 months, but it will probably be best. I bet you'll get prego right away when you can start trying again! I'm praying the next 2 months go by fast for you!


----------



## MommyNikki

I meant to use the diet to prep right before you start trying again, I also heard baby aspirin does wonders with the additional Folic acid when tcc


----------



## gnomette

just to make you all jealous i have all 3 series an both the christmas specials he he he 
bazz are your cross hairs still there? fingers crossed that they are an that af stays away for the right reasons xx an thanks x:hugs:
mtln i have to take an extra folic acid on top of my pre-natal vits an i have to take asprin from 6wks every little bit helps xx :happydance: for you staying an i think i belong in a padded room anyway it may be a nice holiday! :haha:
meggie where are you on your cycle hun xx 
hope everyone is well xx :hugs:


----------



## meggiemay93

I'm on day 4 of Af, so 3 more days to go. It's driving me insane. DH has been wanting to BD and so have I!


----------



## gnomette

its ok its only 3days an then its the fun bit for a week 10days to enjoy before you have to endure the awful 2ww xx 
:hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Ladies I'm so excited! Managed to find bumps heartbeat tonight on my Doppler! Was amazing. I'm so happy  its a very reassuring sound to hear xxx


----------



## gnomette

Yay dolly x its fab xx


----------



## bazzb

I have all 3 seasons but no Xmas specials!!


----------



## mtln777

meggiemay93 said:


> Nikki Those pics are so cute!!!
> 
> Mtln I'm sorry you have to wait 2 months, but it will probably be best. I bet you'll get prego right away when you can start trying again! I'm praying the next 2 months go by fast for you!

I am not upset honestly, I think the time will go by fast and I think I am going to try and take on a big project with my daughters school were trying to build a new playground and we need to raise 120,000 dollars......So we have alot of work to do......Knowing that it is making my body rebuild to be healthy makes me feel reasssured and worth the wait. I know I can get pregnant so when time comes I am sure we will be blessed....I also have 2 children that keep me busy :) not to mention, I have met all of u wonderful ladies to keeep me busy with all your wonderful updates.....


Dolly I am so excited for you especially because this is your first baby......You have such a world of happiness that you our experienceing. Enjoy every minute it goes sooooooooooooo fast. Mackjess, It's your first toooo right? 

This is a small speed bump in my journey but the best things come to those who wait......:) :hugs::hugs:Tara:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Dolly that is fab!! So excited for u:)


----------



## bazzb

Well I'm so pleased to say we have finished season 3 and I think the Xmas special was included
Omg how long do I have to wait until season 4???


----------



## gnomette

Season 4is not out yet x normally its September ish x :hugs: Christmas special is great x 
Mtln you sound so positive xx :hugs: that's great your going to get stuck into something should make the time go quicker x


----------



## bazzb

Omg that means I can't get it for like a year! Lol what will I do
And gnomette I still have my cross hairs but my temp is barely above coverline so I'm not convinced i od last Sunday, I think im scared to get my hopes up with the wacky cycle
Ill attach my chart anyways :)


----------



## gnomette

its still above the cover line but i don't know anything about charts but try an keep positive if af comes at least you can start again but i really hope you don't so you due on this weekend when are you off to mexico?


----------



## bazzb

I guess af would be due next mon or Tuesday I think I have a long luthal phase
Like 15 or 16 days or it was one month when I kept track
I leave for Mexico this Thursday am :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nikki- your scan prices are great! I can't wait till I have another scan, but it probably won't be till the 18-20 week scan since I'm not having the 12 week testing.

Gnomette- my FX are crossed for your bfp!

Mtln- I am so glad you got some answers! I think it's a great idea for you to wait a couple of months and give your body time to heal.

Bazzb- I hope you did O, and you caught that eggy!


----------



## Womble12

Just catching up ladies. 

Nikki & nicky your scans are great, glad its all gone well.

Dolly, that's so cool you found a heartbeat. Think I need to get myself one of these dopplers. Do you check every day now you have found it?

Mtln, I'm glad your doc is sorting you out, & you are being very positive. You're right, good things come to those who wait, we're all evidence of that.

Gnomette & bazz, fingers crossed for the bfp's this month. Bazz, hoping you did ovulate, but if not that af comes quickly (but not during holidays!) & you can get onto the next cycle.

Meggiemay, hope af finishes soon and you can get to bd'ing!

I had a slightly stressful couple if days as my midwife said the fact that the few symptoms I'd had had disappeared it could be cause for concern and I should go for a scan. So Saturday morning I went for a scan but all was fine, measuring 9w5d and it looked like a baby and it waved, I was relieved and overjoyed!!

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Dollybird

Hey womble! Na not everyday. Hubby has confiscated it, at my agreement might I add, as we both worried ill obsess over it. Only gonna use it once a week. I'm hoping once I start feeling kicks the need for if will wear off. Glad your scan went well, think it can be normal for symptoms o east off about the 9-10 week mark. Mine did but beware they came back with avengence last week! Xxx


----------



## Womble12

That's what I was thinking dolly, it would be easy to become obsessed with the Doppler!! Good old hubby confiscating it!

I was surprised when my midwife said yes that could be cause for concern, I thought she'd say like you have, not to worry, symptoms do ease off around now. But once she'd frightened me I was in a mild panic! But all ok now! I'll 'look forward' to the symptoms return!!x


----------



## bazzb

Womble how scary but very glad you had a scan and saw baby wave :)

Thanks pray And Womble for hoping I od
I lost my cross hairs again today darn ff can't make up her mind!

Question if I do not ovulate will I eventually just get af?? How does that work?


----------



## Womble12

Bazz, I think you shld surely eventually get af. The only thing I'd say with ff is that when I first got pregnant with my mc, it didn't give me cross hairs either. Even though I got positive opk and my temp rose and stayed high, it still didn't give me cross hairs. So long as your temp stays raised, its likely you ovulated. Once it drops you'll likely get af. If it doesn't drop you'd hope for a bfp. I gave up on ff and kept my own chart, relying on the raised temps to signify ovulation even tho ff said I didn't, but clearly I did as I fell pregnant!


----------



## bazzb

Oh thanks for the info I think FFs I'd pmsing! Lol

I have a dr app for when I get back from Mexico if no af ill go in snd beg her to run tests etc


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh bazz eventually the uterus lining will shed even if not ovulation. I've got pcos and the doctor told me that during annovulatory cycles I would get af anyways as the lining gets 'heavy' almost and has to refresh itself xxx


----------



## bazzb

Ok thx dolly!! Good to no
I've never had cycles like this before so wasn't sure what to expect!


----------



## mtln777

Yeah Womble :hi: So glad you seen ur bean.....U girls are the reason I am soooo positive.......I really have to smile cuz when i had my 1st baby I never had a doppler as people said they didn't work.....I think it's really cute hope u gals keep hearing them HB's.....Even though I am going to be a significant time behind u girls don't forget about me...:) I know the journey u first time mommmy's are taking is sooooooooo exciting and am so happy to share it with u...NOW WILL AT LEAST 1 of u GO TEAM YELLOW?????:rofl: Lots of love today off to work.......xoxoxoxoxo Tara:hugs::hug:


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble, glad to hear your scan went well..they don't realize how little things they say or do can cause us to go I to panic mode. I got extremely scared at my last appt cuz a med student was trying to get an external heartbeat and couldn't get it. Had I been in my right mind I would have been like "students don't know shit" but my mc has me all outta wack


----------



## gnomette

Yay womble glad that you got to see your little one x 
Bazz I hope you get your bfp if you don't get af soon x
Mtln bless ya can't forget about you you is my buddy regardless xx:hugs:
afm any symptoms I had seem to be going/gone I feel like af is on her way an that it was all in my head still really damp lady garden an still a bit of a nympho but anything else has gone x snow here is bad so not sure when my tests will arrive but may not need them anyway by the feels of it got some really awful cramps xx
loves ya all x


----------



## Womble12

Thanks all x Its so true Nikki, the mc makes everything worrying and all normal rational thoughts go out the window!

Mtln, we are firmly team yellow!!! 110%!! And don't worry, you'll be 2/3 months behind, we won't forget you or anyone still waiting for their bfp.


----------



## Womble12

Gnomette, I thought af was on way, & still do sometimes, as still get af like cramps. So you never know Hun, its not over until af arrives!


----------



## Dollybird

Oh yes i agree with womble that's so true! I feel like af is coming on occasion even now!.. And ill be 14 weeks tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

i thoguht I was getting AF the last time i was pregnant also! they say thats what it feels like :) so you are deffo not out


----------



## meggiemay93

Dolly Yay for finding the heartbeat!!!! And only checking once a week is probably a good idea!

bazzb I'm so sorry your crosshairs are gone again! Hopefully you'll find something out at your next appt!

Womble That's horrible your midwife got you all worked up! At least everything looks good though!!!

Gnomette I'm praying for AF to stay away for you!!!


----------



## bazzb

thanks Maggie!


----------



## gnomette

Thank you ladies my husband got my hopes up an is certain that I am gonna get a bfp when I test he keeps asking if I have tested cause my bbs were sore the other day an cause I have been really horny all the time he said I always get like that when I am pregnant but what if af does turn up he's gonna be gutted he's been getting really excited its gonna be hard to tell him that it has come if af does turn up x


----------



## gnomette

When I went to the loo there was a pinkish tinge an some red blood I think its ad coming early I am getting some crappy pains an really hungry like just before af turns up just have to wait an see I know it could be implantation bleed but tbh it doesn't feel like it I thought I had implantation before an I was wrong x


----------



## nicky160880

fx gnomette it might not be af - let us know....
womble totally agree about the extra worry because of past miscarriage :(
I watched Marley and Me on TV last night and although I've seen it before I didn't remember the girl in it had a miscarriage and I cried my heart out :(

afm I'm spotting again - I really wish it would just stop - just when I get comfortable it happens again to make me a nervous wreck! I phoned the hospital and I've to see if its still there tomorrow and phone them back. Jezz this baby is driving me crazy.

Dolly have you had any more spotting? Was wondering if I should get a doppler to try to put my mind at rest......what do you think?


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh my spotting hasn't really stopped this time round- had it since about 8 weeks. It's not heavy or dark, just a very light tan colour, but I'm
Trying not to stress about it cause each of my scans has been fine despite the spotting. They did say it mite happen through my whole preg. The only thing worrying me is it was slightly pink tinged at the weekend but I heard the baby with the Doppler so it put my mind at rest. Personally I love the Doppler for peace of mind but everyone Is different. Some women it just worries them more xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Gnomette I'm
Praying for you that it's implantation and not af!!! Let us know how u get on xxx


----------



## nicky160880

thanks dolly that makes me feel a bit better x
will probably buy a doppler though ;)


----------



## nicky160880

dolly do you think the angel sounds one is good or should i go for the sonoline one?


----------



## gnomette

Fan choo nothing as yet af is due Friday but every now an then shows up early I am off to bed cause I am back to work again tonight did extra so my body clock is going do lally I hope this is it I can cope with at but my hubby doesn't normally get this excited an I am worried bout letting him down xx
Nicky I am sorry your spotting has returned x but like dolly said some people can get spotting all the way through x a Doppler is a lovely idea just don't be afraid if you can't find it it takes a bit of getting used to finding the hb x


----------



## nicky160880

eek! just ordered the sonoline one on amazon....should be delivered tomorrow!

a wee bit nervous!


----------



## Dollybird

Oh nicky how exciting!!! I've heard brilliant things about the sonoline! I've got the angelsounds but tbh they don't have good reviews I was actually surprised to find the hb with mine. But the sono are meant to be brill!! U must let us know how u get on xxx


----------



## bazzb

Sorry you are spotting again Nicky, once you get the Doppler you can have some reassurance

Gnomette fx it is implantation, I know what you mean with letting hubby down
I feel like that everyday lately, although he is great and doesn't say anything but nice things to me

Hi everyone else hope all is well!


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Yay womble glad that you got to see your little one x
> Bazz I hope you get your bfp if you don't get af soon x
> Mtln bless ya can't forget about you you is my buddy regardless xx:hugs:
> afm any symptoms I had seem to be going/gone I feel like af is on her way an that it was all in my head still really damp lady garden an still a bit of a nympho but anything else has gone x snow here is bad so not sure when my tests will arrive but may not need them anyway by the feels of it got some really awful cramps xx
> loves ya all x


Gnomette, thank you for those xtra hugs xx I will be praying it's IB, fingers crossed....lots of love


Womble12 said:


> Thanks all x Its so true Nikki, the mc makes everything worrying and all normal rational thoughts go out the window!
> 
> Mtln, we are firmly team yellow!!! 110%!! And don't worry, you'll be 2/3 months behind, we won't forget you or anyone still waiting for their bfp.

YEAH TEAM YELLOW.....So excited for u guys...What an exciting surprise!!!xoxo


nicky160880 said:


> eek! just ordered the sonoline one on amazon....should be delivered tomorrow!
> 
> a wee bit nervous!




Dollybird said:


> Oh nicky how exciting!!! I've heard brilliant things about the sonoline! I've got the angelsounds but tbh they don't have good reviews I was actually surprised to find the hb with mine. But the sono are meant to be brill!! U must let us know how u get on xxx

Dolly yeah for 14 weeks........6 more weeks and ur half way :happydance:

Nicky, I'm sure the spotting is nothing jst r bean saying i'm here mommy :) xoxo


----------



## bazzb

FF says I am 9 dpo again LOL i may get AF while on vacation if shes right

HI MTLN how r u hun?


----------



## mtln777

Hey Bazz I'm doing good trying to stay busy. I have been thinking the last couple days and do not want a December or January baby because of the holidays. So that might push me back a few more months. Who knows I have time to think it and if my body stays likes its been I can pick when I want to get prego .my nephew was born on new years Eve and truthfully it sux for him especially now because he is little. I shouldn't be like that cuz a baby is a blessing . Anywho I am so freaking jealous u r heading to Mexico its so cold and snowy here hot sun and a cold beverage with lots of alcohol sounds AWESOME. :) r u all packed?


----------



## gnomette

Bazz hope that your ok ft seems confused xx hope its not too stressful with the not being sure what's going on x yay not long til Mexico I hope you have a fantastic time xx glad that your hubby is being so understanding an lovely bout it all x:hugs: :hugs:
Mtln always an extra hug when needed xx :hugs: hope your managing to keep calm do you need another on appointment or did you get your results x
no af as yet but my cramps are not getting any better woke up for a pee witch is unlike me specially after a night shift but I am just hoping that make it through tonight in one piece last night was difficult x


----------



## bazzb

I am all packed and ready to go! come on thursday! :) I am trying not to stress too much about my cycle and forget it about it while I am gone..

Tara, yeah i have a friend born on x-mas day and she doesnt like it much either.
I have no doubt you well get pregnant with a sticky bean in a few months!!

Gnomette I hope AF stays away from you and you have a better night at work XX


----------



## Womble12

Gnomette, hope af stays away & its just ib. Take it easy at work tonight.
Dolly & nicky, you guys doing so well staying calm with the spotting. I have read that it can happen throughout pregnancy, so as its been so on and off, or more just on with you dolly, I think it must be normal for you guys. Hope your Doppler arrives soon nicky so you can hear the heartbeat.
Bazz, ff just won't make up its mind!! Either way this time next week you're gonna be enjoying the sunshine  
Mtln, as you just said to dolly she's gonna be half way in 6 weeks I thought OMG, she will be!!!!! That is soooooo exciting!! And feels so quick!!!!!
I managed to leave work at 5.30 tonight which is early for me as my boss is a tyrant, so in a very good mood, can't wait to get home, see hubby, have a Luke warm (!!) bath and get my pj's on! Have a nice evening all x


----------



## Dollybird

This lukewarm bath business is a nightmare isn't it? I love baths used to Have them all the time and stay in them for hours- topping up the hot water constantly. Only had one bath since I fell preggers and felt so uneasy in it only stayed in 15mins. Stupid really but I'm such a worrier about daft things! It's mad to think I'm only 6 weeks away from half way.. Can't wait! I actually phoned the midwife today about the continued spotting after that post. She not concerned at all lol. Neither was a really but I thought maybe I should just make sure. Anyways had another wee go of my Doppler which was naughty as I said I wouldnt use it again till sat but it was worth it. Literally listened for less than a minute so doesn't really count hehe. Babys hb was lovely and strong so I'm a happy chappy. Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Dolly, we won't tell anyone you used the Doppler again, ha ha!! Think your hubby needs to lock it away if he really expects you not to use it!!! We all know once a week is a good idea.... Reality is its so fun to use it more!! I'm not going to buy one as I can't trust myself, though I can change my mind on that statement!

Also hate luke warm baths, they're kinda pointless as they get cold after 5 mins and then its not v relaxing. I miss them. Is it ok to have Warmer baths after the first Tri?


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Bazz hope that your ok ft seems confused xx hope its not too stressful with the not being sure what's going on x yay not long til Mexico I hope you have a fantastic time xx glad that your hubby is being so understanding an lovely bout it all x:hugs: :hugs:
> Mtln always an extra hug when needed xx :hugs: hope your managing to keep calm do you need another on appointment or did you get your results x
> no af as yet but my cramps are not getting any better woke up for a pee witch is unlike me specially after a night shift but I am just hoping that make it through tonight in one piece last night was difficult x


Gnomette, thanks I didn't make another apt with the new OB and I am patiently waiting the results from the blood work he ordered.....I am calm I have plenty of time on my hands and making me stressed isn't going to do anyone good......Just loving the mouthy 7 1/2yr old I have.......I am not sure where she suddenly got this mouth that she is older or in charge but she has another thing coming!!!!! Can't they stay little forever???? Praying AF STAYS AWAY xoxoxoxoxo


bazzb said:


> I am all packed and ready to go! come on thursday! :) I am trying not to stress too much about my cycle and forget it about it while I am gone..
> 
> Girl u better have a ICE COLD ADULT BEVERAGE in the sun for me....Dam I'm jealous....xoxoxoxoxo
> Tara, yeah i have a friend born on x-mas day and she doesnt like it much either.
> I have no doubt you well get pregnant with a sticky bean in a few months!!
> 
> Gnomette I hope AF stays away from you and you have a better night at work XX




Dollybird said:


> This lukewarm bath business is a nightmare isn't it? I love baths used to Have them all the time and stay in them for hours- topping up the hot water constantly. Only had one bath since I fell preggers and felt so uneasy in it only stayed in 15mins. Stupid really but I'm such a worrier about daft things! It's mad to think I'm only 6 weeks away from half way.. Can't wait! I actually phoned the midwife today about the continued spotting after that post. She not concerned at all lol. Neither was a really but I thought maybe I should just make sure. Anyways had another wee go of my Doppler which was naughty as I said I wouldnt use it again till sat but it was worth it. Literally listened for less than a minute so doesn't really count hehe. Babys hb was lovely and strong so I'm a happy chappy. Xxx

Dolly ur so cute sneaking a listen inn........Just like I told Nicky the spotting is that baby saying hi mommy......Glad all is well looking forward to the 18week sono pix........And hopefully somebody OTHER then Womble going team yellow.....Come on girls u don't know half way thru what is the rest of the way??????? 

I am leaving work so I will be around later.....lots of love Tara


----------



## mtln777

Bazz my reply went in ur quote???? I hope u have an ICE COLD ADULT BEVERAGE in the HOT SUN for me...........Puuuuuullllleeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz!!!!! I am sooooo jealous....:) I've never been to mexico and wud love to goooooooo. Take me tooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## bazzb

LOL I will have a few beverages for you :)


----------



## mtln777

Ug CD16 and the O begins.........Loads of CM and I am struggling with AHHHHHHHHHHHH this could work......I know I have to at least make it through 1 cycle but I guess I need a couple extra hugs for letting the Egg go.. :) There is a plus side to this I mean thru all the trauma my body has endured it still O's CD16-19 3 months in a row..... Definitly going to be giving some head instead of getting donations :haha: Thanks for the support in advance. I mean I can't just call anyone up and say these things to them....lol Off to put the kiddo's to bed and watch The Biggest Loser......Cuz we all know it's 8 O'clock somewhere :haha:


----------



## gnomette

Yay for holiday bazz x I need a holiday I would happily be sent by post somewhere warm right now x 
Mtln its gotta be the age my son will be 9next month an regularly goes through phases of wanting to behave like a teen already x 
dolly he he he he at getting your Doppler out I think your hubby will know cause it will have moved xx 
bleed has stopped an work is rubbish my head hurts where I am not used to doing 2nights in a row an I am starting to feel like I am peeing alot but I am drinking tea in the hope it will help me stay awake


----------



## gnomette

so if we all ask bazz to have an adult drink she will be drunk her whole holiday x :haha:


----------



## nicky160880

Hi mtln, I'm thinking about you and sending a hug x I know it must be strange, it kinda goes against the grain not trying. but its for the best xx

bazz, hope you have a fabby holiday. I'm going to Spain on Saturday for a week which will be nice (assuming the morning sickness is not too bad!!). Can't wait to see my boyfriend its really hard being apart.....

gnomette, sorry your feeling cr**py :(

hope everyone has a nice day x

p.s. my spotting seems to have stopped again (thank god)


----------



## Dollybird

Oh bazz I'm so jealous I'm
Desperate for a holiday!! Have fun!
Mtln big :hugs: to you for dodging that egg. Keep your eye on the prize. 
Nicky glad your spotting has stopped. Enjoy your time in Spain. Do you think you'll ever move out there to be near your bf? 
Gnomette that all sounds so positive! When is af actually due? 
Womble I'm not sure really.. Think I need to look it up. I'm longing for one though.
Told hubby I used the Doppler. I've reminded him to take it away when he goes to work. I'm really debating asking him if he fancies getting an extra scan. Daft really but the one at 20 weeks seems sooo far away. I was think maybe one at 16 weeks. But maybe I'm just being over the top. I don't think he'd go for it anyways xxx


----------



## gnomette

nicky :happydance: for no spotting :happydance:for going to see your oh!! 
is he going to move over here once the baby is here? i hate being away from my hubby for 2days (i have not seen him since monday part from to say hi an bye between one going to work an the other going) it must be awful for you xx :hugs:
i am ok really the tea is more psychological as we only have decaf at work but my work mate had some paracetamol so that helped too but my patients were just not wanting to play ball was all i think it was that i felt more guilty for leaving my kids when they were poorly they were with their dad an my dad so in good hands but i still felt guilty for leaving them so didn't sleep as much as i would have normally x


----------



## gnomette

Dollybird said:


> Oh bazz I'm so jealous I'm
> Desperate for a holiday!! Have fun!
> Mtln big :hugs: to you for dodging that egg. Keep your eye on the prize.
> Nicky glad your spotting has stopped. Enjoy your time in Spain. Do you think you'll ever move out there to be near your bf?
> Gnomette that all sounds so positive! When is af actually due?
> Womble I'm not sure really.. Think I need to look it up. I'm longing for one though.
> Told hubby I used the Doppler. I've reminded him to take it away when he goes to work. I'm really debating asking him if he fancies getting an extra scan. Daft really but the one at 20 weeks seems sooo far away. I was think maybe one at 16 weeks. But maybe I'm just being over the top. I don't think he'd go for it anyways xxx

friday hun i just hope my tests turn up soon xx getting restless wanna test but haven't got any lol
ask him i am not sure how much they cost but you can get some lovely 4d ones done i did when i had my daughter xx its such a fab thing to do better at bout th 24-30 wk mark dont forget no more scans after the 20wk one x :hugs:


----------



## nicky160880

dolly, gnomette - I'm moving to Spain (hopefully in May if all goes well with the baby and it's OK for me to have it there). We have just this week started building our house/little hotel in the mountains over there. So all going well the first phase will be ready about June/July (before baby comes fx so we can move in) and the rest should be finished by the end of the year. We plan to open the hotel (very little only 6 bedrooms) next Spring. I'm very excited about it all - I'm so fed up of working in an office (Met Office for that matter!!) and can't wait to have a totally new lifestyle, with our new family, working together in rural Spain :)
x


----------



## gnomette

nicky that sounds amazing xx i really hope it all goes to plan for you xx:hugs:


----------



## nicky160880

thanks gnomette. i hope so too. x


----------



## Dollybird

Oh that really does sound fab! Id love to do something like that. You must show us pics of it when it's all
Done! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

gnomette said:


> Dollybird said:
> 
> 
> Oh bazz I'm so jealous I'm
> Desperate for a holiday!! Have fun!
> Mtln big :hugs: to you for dodging that egg. Keep your eye on the prize.
> Nicky glad your spotting has stopped. Enjoy your time in Spain. Do you think you'll ever move out there to be near your bf?
> Gnomette that all sounds so positive! When is af actually due?
> Womble I'm not sure really.. Think I need to look it up. I'm longing for one though.
> Told hubby I used the Doppler. I've reminded him to take it away when he goes to work. I'm really debating asking him if he fancies getting an extra scan. Daft really but the one at 20 weeks seems sooo far away. I was think maybe one at 16 weeks. But maybe I'm just being over the top. I don't think he'd go for it anyways xxx
> 
> friday hun i just hope my tests turn up soon xx getting restless wanna test but haven't got any lol
> ask him i am not sure how much they cost but you can get some lovely 4d ones done i did when i had my daughter xx its such a fab thing to do better at bout th 24-30 wk mark dont forget no more scans after the 20wk one x :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeh that's true.. Maybe I should wait till 28 weeks or something.. Break up the wait a bit? I'm just soo impatient!! Lol. Wish I could just know what's going on in my tummy everyday! Xxx


----------



## nicky160880

dolly i feel exactly the same way. i just wish i could see what was going on in there!
I think once i can feel him/her it will help. I heard that should be around 16-19 weeks. Others already with babies when dis you first start to feel them in your tummy?
x
p.s. yes will put up photos of place soon x


----------



## gnomette

nicky160880 said:


> dolly i feel exactly the same way. i just wish i could see what was going on in there!
> I think once i can feel him/her it will help. I heard that should be around 16-19 weeks. Others already with babies when dis you first start to feel them in your tummy?
> x
> p.s. yes will put up photos of place soon x

i started to feel my 1st (ds) bout 18ish weeks
2nd never got that far (ectopic)
3rd (DD) bout 15wks
4th (ds) bout 13ishwks i felt tiny movements but proper movements at 15 weeks (passed away)
so the more you have the earlier you feel it cause you know what your looking for cause you have felt it before but when its your first you can mistake movements for butterflies it can feel like bubbles tickling up the inside of your belly an thats baby moving best way to describe it is what you would imagine a glass of fizzy would feel like with all the bubbles going up sounds odd i know but i was told by my mw that was baby moving :hugs:


----------



## gnomette

my tests just arrived omg i wanna test!! some one give me a good reason not too xx please xx


----------



## nicky160880

gnomette thanks for the info about feeling baby.
i love your description - v exciting, can't wait to feel it for myself x


----------



## nicky160880

OMG Gnomette ....TEST!!
:)


----------



## nicky160880

do it ;)


----------



## nicky160880

i'm just kidding :)
did you say you were due friday?


----------



## nicky160880

how many did you order?


----------



## gnomette

yeh friday i ordered 5 they are not cheap ones but they are not the expensive ones either they had good reviews on amazon so i got them x the pink spotting has returned i just went to the loo an there it was on the paper x its put me off testing but i have never had a ib before?? i am not too keen on googling i know it will bring up that i am having a heart attack or something equally stupid x


----------



## nicky160880

damn spotting.....bane of our lives!!
oh well if you decide to test let us know how you go x
I agree googling is very rarely the answer!


----------



## MommyNikki

Nicky I started feeling the baby already but I've had 2 complete pregnancies already. With my first I could tell the difference until like 15 - 16 weeks but now I feel little spinning movements usually at night..and if I try to somewhat sleep on my tummy, baby lets me know that it's not happy lol that's usually when I feel the most. I don't feel anything during the day tho...probably because I'm moving too much to notice the faint movements. I can't wait to feel the big movements again tho..that's when everything gets super real. It was my favorite part of pregnancy!


----------



## bazzb

what an amazing feeling.. i cannot wait to someday feel that :)

Gnomette- I personally wouldnt test.... implantation bleeding is rare and i wouldnt want to see a BFN just incase... but of course it is your decision Xx


----------



## mackjess

I didn't get IB the first time I was preggers, but I did the second. And I got it 2 different times. You probably wouldn't get a BFP yet if it is still pink (new) blood since the HCG doesn't start climbing till it is implanted. I'd wait a few more days.


----------



## bazzb

congrats in officially being in the second tri jess


----------



## gnomette

i didn't test cause it would not be fmu for a start an i have been drinking loads (water not wine:haha:) slightly worried the only reason i have had bleeding before af has been when something is wrong so as much as i know in my head that it is/can be normal but its giving me giving me the geebee's cause my scars are all aching an i am getting the same aches i get when i get af so loosing hope of anything happening this month x my husband on the other hand is driving me insane stupidly positive an keep telling me i think we did it this month i wish i had his optimism thing is i have been at work 2nights so he has been bottling it all up for when i see him x anyway knowing me i will cave tomorrow morning my will powere is not that great at the best of times lol
well dont jess for 2nd tri xx


----------



## meggiemay93

Nicky I'm so glad your spotting has stopped! Hopefully it'll stay away for good this time! That is exciting about you moving and starting a hotel! Good luck! 


Gnomette I'm praying you're just having implantation bleeding and that you get a BFP! I would definitely wait a few days to test if you can.

Mtln :hugs: for making it without BDing around O!

Mackjess Yay for making it to the 2nd tri!!!!!!

I'm praying for all of you girls including everyone I missed!!! :kiss:

AFM AF is finally over!!!!


----------



## gnomette

bazz not sure if you will see this before you go but have a fantastic time away xx :hugs: really hoping af doesn't get you xx 
meggie :happydance: for af going not to get to:sex: fingers crossed this is your month xx 
yay jess for 2nd tri


----------



## bazzb

thank you!!!!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Yes have a great trip!!!!


----------



## mackjess

Thank you everyone, I can't even describe how making it to 2nd tri feels. It seems like maybe this is really happening, but I'm still not wanting to plan my baby shower or anything yet no matter how much one of my pesky aunts is bothering me about it!

Waiting for some new BFPs from all the lovelies here. 

Bazz - please have a delicious fruity drink for me please!


----------



## bazzb

I will have a drink for each and everyone of u :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bazzb- I hope you have a wonderful trip! And then get a surprise bfp when you get back!

Gnomette- I have my FX for you! I pray that it's just IB!

Jess- I can't believe you are in the 2nd tri! That means I am only 3 weeks behind you! When is your reviel party?

AFM- I found babies hb again yesterday morning and this morning! It's such a beautiful sound! When I'm on the hb, I think the baby kicks at the Doppler sometimes! DH has been gone for work since Monday and I am so excited to see him tomorrow night! I hate him being gone for so long!


----------



## bazzb

Love that u heard hb again!!

I have to get up for the airport in less than 4 hours lol


----------



## nicky160880

have a fab trip bazz xx

gnomette, spotting at any time can mean anything! so try not to worry. Also I was told (and am still being told) that implantation SITE bleeding (which includes IB) can occur any time all through the first trimester where the baby and then the placenta are bedding in. The nurses said to me that was the most likely cause for all my first tri bleeding. They said to me the blood rich area is very sensitive and as implantation, bedding in, growth, placental development etc.... happens little bits of bleeding (brown, pink or red) are possible and not uncommon. So all I'm trying to say is don't worry about it :) there could be a hundred reasons why you have what you have whether your preggers or not. So if you want to test then test but try not to be too disappointed if you don't get a bfp yet ......easier said that done though I know. I'm thinking about you....

Man!! pregnancy and ttc is so stressful. I can't believe only 6 months ago I was completely oblivious to all this!! :)

afm I got my doppler last night and found the heartbeat in less than a minute at about 162bpm......so happy. what a lovely sound. But then I tried to show my my later and it took over 5 minutes to find but eventually got there :) I'm going to take it to Spain with me on Saturday so I can let my boyfriend listen (he missed the 12w scan)


----------



## Womble12

Bazz, hope I haven't missed you, have a fabulous holiday xx

Mackjess, so happy you're now in 2nd Tri! Woop Woop!! Like pray I'm right behind you, happy days!

Nicky, have a great time I'm Spain, will be so cool showing the heartbeat to your boyfriend. Your Doppler sounds good, it's so tempting...!!! 

Gnomette, how you doing today? Test or no test? Was trying to work out how many of you are still waiting for the bfp, its not v many I think, really hoping it happens for you all soon.

So glad its Thursday, looking forward to a lie in on Saturday. Off for blood tests now, there are so many appointments here in the uk, must be a nightmare for employers!


----------



## nicky160880

hope all is well with your blood tests today womble :)


----------



## bazzb

Good luck with blood Womble ;)


----------



## bazzb

Have fun in Spain Nicky!


----------



## bazzb

Ladies I will check in later maybe during the week depending on wifi and my soberness lol!
Take care of your little ones and I look forward to seeing some new bfp's soon!!!

Much love to you all &#10084;


----------



## gnomette

hi yeh i did test we all know my will power is worst than most an i got :bfn: so i don't think i was surprised but was definatly bit naffed off with my self for doing it even though :dohh: i have no symptoms at all not even of af now though part from my boobs seem to be wanting to stand an say hello to everyone it so cold i think people think i am pointing at them!! :blush: oh an i am still like a dog on heat! oh my poor husband i don't think he is complaining though :haha: 
thank you for all the info an reassurance :kiss::kiss: 
still waiting i think is just me :haha: bazzb, mtln, meggie 
pray really glad you found hb!! 
womble i hope they are kind to you an it doen't hurt too much :hugs:
hope i haven't missed anyone xx hope your all well xx


----------



## nicky160880

och gnomette that's rubbish. sorry you got a bfn :(


----------



## Dollybird

Enjoy your holiday bazz! And nicky have a lovely time in Spain! Womble hope the bloods go well! I always hate getting blood tests I'm such a big baby with stuff like that.. Which is crazy really cause I take blood almost every day from patients at my work.. Just don't like it being my blood! Gnomette I have everything crossed for you.. Hoping that bfn turns bfp! 
Meggie glad af is over.. Now you can get going with some lovely baby making! Pray its lovely hearing babies hb isn't it? So reassuring. I love my Doppler feel like its keeping me sane! Glad you heard yours again too nicky!!
Afm well yesterday I had a nausea free day!! And I was starving!!!!! Ate like a horse, the only drawback was the terrible acid reflux and gas that seemed to be there to replace the nausea. Feeling queesy again today an bbs very vwry sore. Oh and also ladies little thing I had heard about second tri but didn't quite believe.. The libido is back!!!!!!!! First tri I couldn't imagine ever wanting to bd again but now I'm a horny beast! Lol. Think it has pleased my hubby no end! Xxx


----------



## nicky160880

ha ha my libido was never gone! but we're only together sometimes so I guess that's maybe why! I hope it doesn't get even more in the 2nd tri, I have got too many other things to do :)

also like you dolly, I had nausea this morning but at lunchtime today it was the first time I had a hunger pang without feeling like im about to throw up. Oh please be the nausea starting to go!! It's funny because at 5-6 weeks I really wanted ms to make me feel like I was actually pregnant but now I'm totally done with that and happy with only my doppler for reassurance thank you very much :)


----------



## gnomette

Dollybird said:


> Enjoy your holiday bazz! And nicky have a lovely time in Spain! Womble hope the bloods go well! I always hate getting blood tests I'm such a big baby with stuff like that.. Which is crazy really cause I take blood almost every day from patients at my work.. Just don't like it being my blood! Gnomette I have everything crossed for you.. Hoping that bfn turns bfp!
> Meggie glad af is over.. Now you can get going with some lovely baby making! Pray its lovely hearing babies hb isn't it? So reassuring. I love my Doppler feel like its keeping me sane! Glad you heard yours again too nicky!!
> Afm well yesterday I had a nausea free day!! And I was starving!!!!! Ate like a horse, the only drawback was the terrible acid reflux and gas that seemed to be there to replace the nausea. Feeling queesy again today an bbs very vwry sore. Oh and also ladies little thing I had heard about second tri but didn't quite believe.. The libido is back!!!!!!!! First tri I couldn't imagine ever wanting to bd again but now I'm a horny beast! Lol. Think it has pleased my hubby no end! Xxx

thank you dolly an nicky xx like i said i am more annoyed that i tested in the first place cause i knew it would be neg in a way will probably cave an test tomorrow but then i won't be able to test til sunday (if af doesn't turn up) cause i am working night again friday x but hay ho we will see x 
dolly i am horny i am always horny all the way through its supposed to be because of the increased blood flow round your whole body that makes :sex: more pleasurable this can turn some woman in to complete nympho's :haha: but then i made my hubby go with out for 2months after my dd was born pmsl x 
nicky how long you off to spain for?


----------



## nicky160880

just for a week until saturday 2nd. but then i'm going back out 2 weeks later :)


----------



## meggiemay93

Pray and Nicky Yay for finding the heartbeats!! It must be so special hearing a little heartbeat and knowing your little one is doing good!

Womble good luck with the blood tests!

Gnomette I'm so sorry about your BFN hopefully you'll get a BFP when you test again or on Sunday if you test before then!


----------



## Womble12

Sorry about the bfn gnomette. Hoping you get a bfp at next test.

Sooooo grad to hear the libido comes back in the 2nd Tri, I have had zero interest in anything like that! Luckily, after the mc where I had spotting after sex we agreed to not have any till 2nd Tri. I've been trying to 'look after' hubby in other ways, but its suited me as I haven't fancied anything!! Hopefully in 2nd Tri it'll come back like for you dolly!

Bloods went fine thank you everyone, though she kinda cut my arm when she took the needle out. Its for the nuchal scan which is next thurs, can't wait to see baby again and get a fixed due date. Pray have you got a scan the same day, 31st jan? Am sure somebody had one the same day but can't remember who!

Glad to hear the nausea is clearing up for some of you. 

Sending loads of luck to meggiemay, gnomette, & bazz (& you too mtln to heal quickly)x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Not me womble. I probably won't have another scan till the 18-20 week scan since I'm not having the 12 week testing done.

So is it possible to pull a muscle or something in your forehead? It started hurting while I was vomiting...


----------



## gnomette

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Not me womble. I probably won't have another scan till the 18-20 week scan since I'm not having the 12 week testing done.
> 
> So is it possible to pull a muscle or something in your forehead? It started hurting while I was vomiting...

if you have been vomiting can cause head aches try drinking water not cold though (i know annoying an not fantastic if you ask me) but it will work small sips just don't down it x an do not take paracetamol til you have drunk at least a small glass of water an tried to eat something it will just make you puke more x sorry your feeling rough x :hugs:


----------



## mtln777

Girlies and ur scans......Just ann FYI, with both of my pregnancies, I had sono's at 34 weeks, dr ordered it to "check" gestational weight.....Makes the insurance companies pay for them......I am not sure how nice and relaxed ur docs all are but hey, it's worth a try, it is sooooooooooooo fun to see the babies that far along.......things are good over here trying to get thru the "O" without to much upset......Been busy soooooooo that helps....

Gnomette, sorry about BFN.......When are you going to test again? When is AF due? sorry u proby said it but i'm to lazy to scroll back.....I tsted neg 2 days before af was due anf a very faint positive 2 days after AF......with the last chemical, I;m sorry I'm not much help I do have :hugs: for u...xoxoxoxo

It took me a while to catch up and now I forgot what i wanted to say to everyone.....lol and it's 7 Oclock, which means 8 in my house...:haha: Got to put the girlies to bed.......

U, people.com had Jason and Molly Mesnick?(spelling)(the bachelor) their TEAM YELLOW really cute colors they had at their baby shower......Check it out if anyone has oroblems I will set the link up TEAM YELLOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mackjess

I had a lot of forehead headaches up til this week Pray. Maybe it was hormones and those are calming down now as the baby is making them (independent little sucker!). I hope it eases up for you. Nothing makes you miss Advil like a good ol headache!


----------



## meggiemay93

Pray I hope your head gets to feeling better!

Womble Yay for the blood work going well and for getting a scan next week!!

mtln :hugs:


----------



## gnomette

Pray will you not have a scan for dating and things like that? Hope your head ache is better x:hugs: 
Mtln glad your managing getting through o an keeping busy x :hugs:

afm af got me like clock work woke up at 5am did a test bfn an went back to bed got up with the kids an af started I haven't told my husband yet its hit me really hard this cycle just wanna curl up in a ball an cry all day stupid body playing tricks on me :cry: oh well gotta keep going I suppose


----------



## Womble12

Ah gnomette, sending you hugs, I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Womble12

Hope your heads feeling better pray. I couldn't say no to the nuchal scan as otherwise I wouldn't get the 12 week dating scan. I'm not so bothered by the result for the downs test, I'd like to know in advance but it won't affect whether we have the baby or not, just prepare us for it a bit I guess.


----------



## nicky160880

oh gnomette I'm so sorry :(
I want to give you a big hug x


----------



## gnomette

Thank you I am gonna curl up an sleep I have work so kids are not back til after dinner so I really can sleep all day xx gotta pick my self up an keep going I suppose I can't give up now I have been trying too long right so this cycle ov sticks an crazy me here we come x


----------



## Dollybird

Aw gnomette the I'm so sorry chick had everything crossed for! Hope you're ok - pamper yourself this weekend I think.. Give yourself a wee treat. Xxx


----------



## meggiemay93

Gnomette That sucks! Dolly is right you should definitely pamper yourself this weekend!


----------



## mtln777

Gnomette, I am sorry AF got you........Lots and lots of :hugs:.....I know the emotional let down as that was the end of nov...for me.:cry: I just wanted to curl up and cry and pretend NO ONE needed me....U will recover I promise and it's going to take a couple days...You worked soooooo hard and covered all your bases and still got :bfn:....It is a huge let down......I'm here for :hugs:

So my new OB/GYN called me himself personally "NO nurse ?", (was digging that :) ) He said all my blood work came back great except I was positive for MTHFR these are the letters the word is like a mile long. I haven't done much reearch yet but, it is a resaon for reoccurent MC...He put me on an extra 400mg of Folic Acid a day. So i was pleasd with that...Makes feel like it is sooooo worth the wait...I also am hoping after I research a bit I could possibly try next month......AGAIN Gnomette, were in this till the end. :) 

Anyone with insight please share... Lots of Love Tara xoxox


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Fortunately my headache didn't last long!

Gnomette- I had a scan at 7 weeks. I am so very sorry the :witch: got you! The cycle before I got pg I was having all kinds of symptoms and could of swore I was pg, but AF showed. The next cycle I got pg and I had like no symptoms.

Womble- we decided not todo it, because there are so many false negatives and I wouldn't want to worry for no reason.

Mtln- my new OB calls me personally too! I was so shocked when she called for the first time!

AFM- I had a docs apt today, and she couldn't find the hb, but the good news is, she sent me for a scan! I saw the baby's heartbeat beating like crazy! 174bpm. And baby was moving like crazy too! Here's the pic she gave me
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MommyNikki

Awe pray, I bet you were freakin out at first...glad everything is okay and you got to see you little one!

Gnomette sorry Af got you but the bright side is that you have kids so its not impossible, just bad timing. Hope the best for next cycle

Mtln, glad to see your new ob is more considerate of you and taking a more personal approach. Hopefully with the new diagnosis you will be able to carry the next baby


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I wasn't too worried since I had just heard the hb on my Doppler at home on Wednesday. But it was nice for the reassurance!


----------



## gnomette

My hubby is cooking all weekend so that's one thing I don't have to do lol he guessed af had arrived cause of the pads sitting not where they normally are when I went to work an just text me saying I love you we will get there we have never given up on something we wanted so much yet so why break the habit of a life time x bless him x 
pray so pleased you got to see lil bubs so cute x

Mtln I take an extra 400mgs of folic acid an I have to take 75mg of asprin hahaha my vitamins are gonna look like I am a druggie hahaha glad your Dr called you personally sounds fab not sure what all the letters mean but at least its an answer always in it til the end lol :hugs:


----------



## Womble12

Gnomette, your hubby sounds great. Ask him to give you extra hugs from all of us.

Pray, love your scan pic!! Little arms n legs there!!

Don't know anything about that diagnosis Mtln but am so pleased there looks like a reason & your doc can do something about it, really positive news. We've all said it before, but so glad you changed to a new ob, shows what a difference a good doctor can make.


----------



## mtln777

Gnomette, we got this............Maybe I'll jump on the crazy train a month early I will see how I feel. :) lots of hugs and god love ur hubby!!!!! Mine texted me when I told him i started bleeding "did he want me to have him buy me more magic markers?" he makes a joke I make my own + HPT's with marker..:haha: I thought my hubby was a little diappointed this last cycle to.....he justs wants it to happen.....They don't obscess like we do....lol But I do believe they are starting to wonder whats the problem........We already have them and didn't plan them...xoxoxoxoxo Tara :hugs: 


Hello to everyone else.........xoxoxoxoxoxo How's IVY? anyone know?


----------



## IvyLane

I'm still here..just laying low. Kids and I have been so sick this winter. Just getting over 2 weeks of it now...plus just want to sleep all the time due to hormones and crapy cold weather. Only a few months left until spring! Lol. 
1st US is on Friday so nervous about that but trying not to think about it too much.
Gnomette..sorry af got u. I really thought this was your month! 
To everyone else who's still trying...keep up the good work and positive outlooks. It's only a matter of time! : )
To the preggy ladies...sounds like everyone is doing well and all the beans are growing big and strong. Can't wait to move into the second trimester with you ladies that are there already. It will be such a relief! 
Oh...and I'm going to try to convince my hubby to build a hotel in spain too... I wish! What a lovely way to live though! It sounds like a dream job to me : )


----------



## gnomette

yeh my hubby is brilliant (ssshhhh don't tell him that he will get a big head :haha:) loving your hubby mtln he sounds fab my husband tried to make a joke an he just got the look of dare an die so he stopped an just kissed me instead :haha:
mtln i have to take an extra 400mg of folic acid an then 75mg of asprin when we get to 6weeks mainly cause we had a 2nd tri loss it is also one of those things people have a lot of different opinions on my consultant an neo natal nurse both recommended it so its worth a go xx have you decided weather your going to try this next cycle or are you going to be leaving it this cycle 
i have a funny feeling that i will fall so that i will have a christmas day baby here is my thoery my son valentines day my daughter her dads birthday an elliott was due around lillys birthday so you know my kids love to share their birthdays i suppose it makes no sense but it makes me giggle! at least i will have no problems finding someone to have the kids i suppose hahahahahaha


----------



## mackjess

I'm having a boy!


----------



## Womble12

mackjess said:


> I'm having a boy!

How very very exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: Congratulations!


----------



## MommyNikki

Yay congrats mackjess... Did any of us guess before you found out?


----------



## Womble12

Good luck on Friday at your scan ivy. We are very close in dates, my scan is Thursday. Glad all is still good with you apart from illness bugs.

Gnomette, love your theory, Christmas day baby here you come!!


----------



## gnomette

Womble liking the idea of a Halloween baby more but you know I have waited this long LOL yay for Thursday can't wait for pics 
ivy yay for Friday you will have to get back to us an let us know an post pics x ivy my kids are not much better if it helps this winter has been so up an down its been hard on them x 

Jess yay for a boy how did you find out so early?


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz, hope your having a great time on vacation!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yay mackjess! Congrats on the boy! Is that what you wanted or did you care either way?


----------



## Womble12

Gnomette, you make a good point, Halloween baby would be better!!! Easy theme for the birthday parties each year! Well I know you & your oh be working hard on getting a baby on one of those dates, after all, we know it'll happen considering your other kids birthdays!!


----------



## gnomette

af is packing her bags an is off tomorrow so after that i will be on the opks i am due to o next wed-friday but i work every tuesday an friday so will have to hope that hubby is willing when i am not at work lol:haha:
does anyone know what they would prefer girl or boy? i have one of each already so i really just want to get to full term happy an healthy baby as i know we all do but if you could choose what would you choose?


----------



## mtln777

Gnomette and Ivy, SICK KIDS!!!! Well I should say kid......Natalie my 4 yr old has had a an and off throw up flu type deal going on for 10days before xmas.....yes before xmas we have been to the urgent care the, then pediatrician, and they said she was full of crap literally.....I didnt buy it the child goes 2x a day and has a pretty good diet. Yesterday am she woke up throwing up again complaining of severe headaches.........I was worried, enough is enough 6 weeks of dealing and she was just at the dr friday SHE WAS FINE.....So my hubby and I took her to the "children's" hospital near us and they did a cat scan of her brain to make sure there were no issues....Then another xray of the belly......DX Abdominal Migraines, she literally is full of crap and this keeps happenikkng to her. :( Now it's finally cleared up!!!! :) I just wanted answers to make sure there wasn't an underlying issue they were overlooking.......:dohh: and believe it or not my 7 yr old hasn't even had a sniffle this winter....:) She is sooooooo healthy :thumbup:

Anywho~I have 2 girls and would LOVE A BOY as there are NO BOYS on my hubby side there are 5 grand daughters......:dohh: I am the last chance cuz nobody else in My hubby's family is having kids....

So since I started the xtra folic acid I have been spotting brown stuff.....So maybe it is rebuilding the lining as we speak :) AF is on my doorstep, so lets just get thru 1 period and we will go from theredepending on how heavy and what not. Hope everyone has a great day I have to get ready for work and leave a little early as the weather is not nice...ICEY and wet snow......I'm ready for spring :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I would love a girl!


----------



## Dollybird

Hello ladies! Mackjess congrats on your lovely little boy bump...! Thought of any names yet? I'm kinda hoping this ones a boy but only cause I'm so sure it is.. Tbh though I don't care if its either.. Just want a happy healthy baby!!  hope you ladies are all well! Mtln please tou have a diagnosis now and are making progress, and km glad your OH , and yours too gnomette, are being so supportive! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

gnomette said:


> Jess yay for a boy how did you find out so early?

I did a test called maternti 21 plus, which screens for downs and trisomy, etc, by getting the baby's DNA out of the mom's blood. So if they see any Y chromosomes floating around in there they know it's a boy.


MTLN, yay for the brown spotting. Hopefully your womb is getting herself together so you will have a sticky bean next time! A friend of mine has the same MTHFer thing you do (she called it the mother f'er gene since it caused her to have a few losses before they figured it out) and she did great once she started on the folic acid. 3 healthy babies! So glad you have some answers love!

I know I had something to say to at least 2 other ppl, but I can't remember now. I hate typing on my phone!

Oh, IVY!! Welcome back. Sorry for all the illness and GL on your scan Friday!


----------



## mtln777

Jess, thanks for the supportive advice, on another board this girl was going off I am on all the wrong meds and etc, etc....Made me feel like I was at square 1 with no answers....I'm going to trust what u say. Thanks :) :hugs: Congrats on a boy!!!!! Go team blue........:) I can't wait to start trying again.....AF on the door step getting closer :)


----------



## mackjess

I know she eventually had to do/take other stuff during her pregnancy. Just folic acid before, she got it bumped up even more in first tri, and then she popped in the office a lot for bloodwork so they could keep an eye on her. Pretty sure she did blood thinners based on blood results during the 3rd tri.


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> I know she eventually had to do/take other stuff during her pregnancy. Just folic acid before, she got it bumped up even more in first tri, and then she popped in the office a lot for bloodwork so they could keep an eye on her. Pretty sure she did blood thinners based on blood results during the 3rd tri.

The dr told me their were 2 ways to treat this and folic acid increase would help and I didn't show any signs of a clotting disoreder in the other bloodwork he ordered....So I am hopeful I have to copy and paste what this girl wrote, unbelievable, said high folic acid causes cancer???????um what doesn't these days.....Craziness....Hope you are feeling well, and are u feeling any movement yet? My first was like 16 weeks but 2nd was earlier cuz I knew what I was looking for :) :hugs: Lots of em Tara xoxoxo


----------



## mackjess

I wouldn't imagine taking tons of folic acid for a lifetime would be good, but I'm sure you I'll get prego again soon and then that extra will be getting used up. Sorry she thought she was a DR. Fx for you dear, it really sounds like you are getting somewhere on your journey!


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> I wouldn't imagine taking tons of folic acid for a lifetime would be good, but I'm sure you I'll get prego again soon and then that extra will be getting used up. Sorry she thought she was a DR. Fx for you dear, it really sounds like you are getting somewhere on your journey!

Here is what she wrote.....:saywhat:

@mtln - I'd caution you against the folic acid. MTHFR affects your body's ability to break down synthetic B vitamins, in particular folic acid (which yes, it is a synthetic and believe it or not, it is NOT the same as folate). Taking additional folic acid over the normal to "make up for the issue" only really covers up a tack in your skin that is festering. High doses of folic acid have been associated with increased cancer risk and I know of a lady who had a close and personal experience with it after a mc in which she had been on high doses of folic acid. 

Because of the differences in folic acid from folate (what nature produces), even a normal human being with no mutations can only process about 50% of what they take. When you add in MTHFR mutations, it becomes even less then that. I have homo c677t (double copy of the mutation) and with that, I can only process about 30% of what a normal person can. 

What you want to be taking is the bio active (already broken down) form of folate - methylfolate - as well as the bio active forms of B12 (methylcobalamin is the bio active form), and B6 (P5P is the bio active form). Taking these forms allows you to bypass the issue that the MTHFR mutation causes.
:ignore: 

I think I'll stick where I'm at, :)


----------



## Womble12

Blimey mtln, am sure that lady is trying to be helpful but your doctor has advised you on the folic acid, its not you just taking it off your own back, I think its bad shes scaring you or anybody else like that about cancer. She may be correct in some of what she's saying, I really have no idea, but what's right for her isn't going to be right for everyone, & its scary as some people may start altering their meds when they read that when they probably shouldn't. I know some doctors are useless but you have found a good one, trust him and you're gonna be ok. Think some people read google and think they're doctors themselves!!! We all need to step away from google ha ha!!xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Is it just me, or does everything "cause" cancer now days! Lol! Mtln, I think I would just listen to your doc!


----------



## Dollybird

Yes pray is right mtln- almost everything we come into contact is a 'carcinogen' from body lotions to well fired steaks. In fact there's probably very little in this world that isn't linked in some way to cancer so don't let that woman scaremonger you. If we avoided everything that had a slight risk attached to it we'd be living very sheltered lives- just as worrying about everything that "could" happen would have us living like hermits. As a nurse I have many patients with folate deficiency on a high dose of folic acid, and I'm pretty sure this wouldn't be common practice of there was a high risk. Yes your body will probably not process it all, bit as far as I'm aware what you don't need/can't use your body will just discard. So don't stress. If you're really anxious though give your doctor a phone and discuss your concerns with him. Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Ladies, I have just taken my first pregnancy sick day today, as I woke up at 3am feeling sick and with my hips killing me, & could not get back to sleep. So I called in sick as felt awful this morning. Felt really bad taking the day off basically because I'm exhausted. But now I can't get back to blooming sleep!!!!!!! Argh!!! Ive had no sleep overnight & still can't drop off now, what's wrong with me?! Think I'm going to walk to the shops to buy milk and get a fringe trim at the hairdressers, and hopefully the walk will wear me out and make me sleep when I get back!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw womble hope u feel better soon. I have had terrible sleeping habits since falling preg- feel exhausted but find it hard to drop off at night and we when I do I waken frequently. Think it's hormones. I just nap when I can xxx


----------



## Womble12

Thanks dolly. These hormones cause havoc! Watching glee and its making me cry.... Must be the hormones ;-/ !! Been out for a walk and going for a nap shortly, fingers crossed I sleep. have a good day all.x


----------



## mackjess

Womble, I've used a few sick days myself for that and I hate it.

Mtln - WOW. I wouldn't worry about it at all. I think folate and folic acid are pretty interchangeable. My OB gave me bag full of samples for prenatals that had iron in them since it was low, and they made me feel terrible. I went and bought vits without iron, and bought an iron supplement separately so I could split it up to 3 doses and help my tummy. After I bought the prenatal and had been taking them a few weeks I freaked bc I thought they didn't have folic acid. Showed them to her since it happened to be appt day when I realized it and she said it had folate, and it was basically the same thing. I'm sure she was trying to be helpful, but she isn't a doctor so I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## mtln777

Thanks girls thats' what I get for straying from this thread :haha: :).......Well how about this stress.....My 7yr old comes home yesterday from school and tells me her teacher put her hands on her neck to turn her head and squeezed her throat REALLY HARD :saywhat: ???????????????????? I was mortified.......She was really upset and at the dinner table I was trying to keep my composer and she says mom I know Mrs.K wouldn't strangle me to death but she strangled me hard.........Ug I wanted to cry :cry: Your a teacher you have NO RIGHT to pit ur hands on my child......So this am I marched into the school and demanded a meeting with the principal and school psychologist........They were great with me and had a talk with the teacher which she said,"she startled my child" she did admit to turning her head as she would not pay attention!!!!!! Like I thought she would admit to using extreme force on my child.....NOT COOL so she was told she can't do that and will be calling me this afternoon to have a chat with me. I don't really care for her as she comes across as arrogant and she seems to me just cz, Lily needs a "little" extra help she annoys her. you are a teacher it's your job to help her.....:grr: 

Anywho womble sorry you are sick and hope u get some sleep.........lots of hugs to all your beans... :) 

Hope my day gets better..............................................:)


----------



## MommyNikki

Mtln I would have went postal on that bitch had it been my child. I would have told her the next time she put her hands on my kid, I would be putting my hands on her and I would have her switched to a different teacher if possible. If you did that to another adult they could file assault charges so why she thought she could do it to a kid is crazy. Let me know how your chat with her goes....I would let her know that you could have called OCY on her!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Mtln- that is crazy! I would want more to happen to that teacher than just talking to to her!

AFM- I have had this horrible cough since Saturday and it won't go away! Besides the darn cough I feel fine. It sucks you can't take anything for a cough when your pg. I've tried lemon juice and honey and it's just not cutting it. I may have to call my OB'S office this afternoon to see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## MommyNikki

Pray can you take cough drops or halls? I took some when I was pregnant, hope that's not a no no but the halls soothies really helped to take the scratch away


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I have taken a couple, but they are hard to take at night, and that's when it's the worst. That and in the morning.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I just talked to my OBs nurse, and she said I could take plain robitussin and the plain mucinex. I will most likely wait till evening to take anything since that is the worst time! I'm pretty much ok during the day, just a cough here and there.


----------



## mackjess

Pray, you should have heard the lecture DH gave me bc I'd go to sleep with a sugar free halls in my mouth. I never worried about it because whenever I woke up it was still tucked in the side of my cheek right where I left it. He made me quit that though. I think I've had so much crap in my mouth from a lifetime of visiting the orthodontist I don't move my mouth a lot when I sleep.

I take the mucinex too, but you might try taking it in early evening. I took it at bed time once and it seemed to get the drainage going hours after I went to sleep and made it worse and my ear was all clogged up on my sleeping side.

I also bought the CVS brand of mucinex. Same ingredient but it lasts 4-6 hours instead of the mucinex 12 hours. I liked the idea that it was a lower dose or less strong, or maybe it's less coated since it's not the long release. Or maybe I'm a dork and it makes no diff which kind you take. :haha:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

:haha: mackjess, I think like that too! I spend way to much time looking and comparing ingredients on meds! Lol!

I used to do that with the cough drops when I was younger, but I just imagine what could happen! Lol!


----------



## gnomette

Hi all sorry I have been mia for the last few days poorly daughter means next to no sleep an busy nights at work so no break to catch up on my phone sorry xx
Mtln I would have stormed down an insisted that the teacher be sacked there an then that's disgusting behavior an as for the woman who thinks she's a Dr from the other thread she is not your Dr so she can go do vile things to her self! Has af turned up yet? Hope your well x 
bazz you should be home hope af has stayed away an you have had a brilliant time away xx
glad everyone is doing ok with their beans 
womble sorry you don't feel well hope you start to feel better soon x 
afm af has left an I am planning on starting opks Saturday as due to ov wed-friday then its just the awful 2ww 
love to all xx


----------



## meggiemay93

Sorry I've been MIA for a few days!

mtln Yay for finding out what the problem is. I'm sure your dr. knows what he is talking about so I wouldn't listen to that other lady. It sounds like she is crazy! And that teacher sounds horrible!!!!! I hope it doesn't happen again!

Pray Your scan looks great!!!! I'll be praying your cough goes away soon!

Ivy Yay for your scan friday! You'll have to post pics!!!

Mackjess A Boy!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!

Womble I'll be praying for you to get some good sleep soon!

Gnomette Yay for AF leaving! Hopefully this is your month!!!

AFM I'm on cd16 and no temp spike yet, but i'm not too worried it seems normal for me now.


----------



## IvyLane

Hi all
Hope everyone is doing well.
Womble..how did your scan go? I hope everything was how it should be.
I'm so worried about tomorrow for my US. Was reading on another thread about someone who just had their first scan and it didn't go well at all. I know I should think positively but I know you ladies understand. 
I'm a bit grumpy today too cuz I was trying to keep things quiet until after the US but people have been talking and all I can think is how many people will I have to tell if I have another mc.....again...I know u all understand.
Well enough about me : )


----------



## mackjess

Oh Ivy, lots of love and positive thoughts for you little one. I am just as bad and can be the same way the day before a scan or appt. Please keep us updated, though I'm sure everything will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Hi ladies!!
So much to catch up on
I will read it all tomorrow at work just wAnted to say a quick Hi!! I missed my ladies!!


----------



## Womble12

Hi all, sorry I've also been missing for a few days. Driving to work so don't get my usual bus journey to look at forum!

Bazz, how was your holiday??? Did af arrive? I'm hoping not!

Hope your coughs gotten better Pray.

Good luck for your scan today ivy.

Well its 4am & I've been awake since 2am. Had my scan today, went fine, baby bouncing around and kicking. Measuring11w3d. But had a slightly high nuchal measurement of 2.6mm. They expected me to have a 1:329 downs risk based on age but now am 1:290. Not going to do cvs testing as that carries a 1:100 mc risk & it makes no difference as we would keep the baby regardless. But the thought of not knowing till the baby is born is killing me. Hence I can't sleep. Yet again the joy of pregnancy has gone, I was so looking forward to telling the world tomrw and now I don't really want to talk about it. If we have a downs baby, & I know the risk is still low, we would love it, but I can't say its what I would choose in an ideal world. But we don't live in an ideal world. I'm also worried that as baby is still so small (47mm) & measurement is already 2.6mm, that if baby was bigger in like a week, the measurement would be through the roof. My DH also had heart problems as a baby & this could also indicate that. Got another scan at 14 weeks to check heart. Don't think downs test will be any different by then as will be 14w1d & the fluid starts to get reabsorbed by then. Just feel so so low and think will feel like this for 6 months which is going to be horrendous. And dreading work tomrw when my boss will be oh how was the scan, I won't have slept, & I don't wanna burst into tears!!!! Will post a pic in a sec. We did get a DVD too which is great, baby moved so much!! If pregnant again, I wouldn't get this test as its not worth the stress. Ignorance is bliss!! But in the uk I don't know if they scan you if you don't have the nt scan, & I'd want a scan to check dates etc. Sigh.

Sorry for the negativity, I know just gotta stay positive, but its hard. Didn't think pregnancy was supposed to be like this!! Am just so tired too :-( Lots of love xx


----------



## Womble12

You can just see the little hand with little fingers waving in the shadows!!


----------



## Dollybird

Womble what a lovely scan. Please don't worry that's still a really small chance and your nt size doesn't sounds that big. That's why I didn't have the nt testing as I knew it would ruin my pregnancy for me an even if I'd had a high nt I wouldn't have gotten cvs or anything... The way I see it is I was blessed with this child- something I've wanted for so long- if God forbid it has something wrong then tht is what is meant, and I will love it with all my heart. Although ladies I must point out that I totally understand why some ladies would want the nt testing as everyone's circumstances are different and for some a child with downs or learning difficulties would be too much. And that I totally understand. I would never judge anyone for their actions in that regards its a totally personal descision. Anyways, The odds are in your favour womble I'm pretty sure your bubs is just fine. I hope you can find the joy again :hugs:
Ivy good luck today! Sure everything will be fine. It's normal to worry before scans I've worried before every single one of mine. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way!! 
Bazz hope u had a lovely holiday! Can't wait to hear all about it!
Meggie hope you get your temp rise soon, and gnomette hope you get your pos opk soon too! 
Afm I'm hungry Horace!! Can't stop eating. Feeling very insecure also.. Keep having bad dreams that hubby is leaving me :-( absolutely rediculous but they are so vivid I wake up feeling sad and needing reassurance from him. Think it's cause my shape is changing already and it's stupid cause I worry about not being attractive to him or struggling to lose weight after having the bubs.. Absolutely stupid I know but can't help it. Was watching the film jawbreakers last night (anyone seen it?) and well they're all young pretty and slim on it and I was thinking I'm never gonna be like that again and what if hubby leaves me!!! Sooooo stupid as I was never like that to begin with haha. Plus my hubby is not a superficial person.. weve been together ten years and my weeight has fluctuated a lot during that time (although i was slim when we met) and hes never acted any different towards me- always very loving Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Thanks Dolly. I totally wish I'd not had the nt test like you, but I didn't really think about it, I just wanted another scan. We will love the baby no matter what, I could just do without something extra to worry about. I'll know for baby number 2, please god. Agree that people do tests for different reasons and its everyone's own choice. Just me, I wish I hadn't.

I also share your concerns over body shape. My belly has a bulge already and I'm quite slim and I know my mum was slim until she had kids, & now is quite big. I also cant stop eating either, I am constantly hungry!! Hubby says he doesn't care, & I know he means it too, its more me worrying that he won't fancy me anymore. I think this just be normal. Prob drives our other halves mad!!!

Vivid dreams are a pregnancy thing though, sure you have absolutely nothing to worry about Hun xxx


----------



## IvyLane

Womble
I'm so sorry there is even a chance something could be wrong. I'm sure it will all work out fine but I'm sorry you have to worry like this. I just want to add that if your bean does end up having DS that there will be challenges I'm sure but from what I've seen they are some of the sweetest kindest people on earth and with the right support along the way many go on to live very active independent and happy lives.
I always thought that if I had to choose a serious issue for my child (morbid I know but that's how I deal with things) it would be either that or having a deaf child (my hubby and I already know sign language). 
I hope that doesn't sound insensitive : ( 
I hope that you can find some excitement in your pregnancy soon (hopefully when they check the heart and all is ok). 
If you do end up having some issues to deal with I'm sure you will go through a grieving process but in the end I know you will deeply love and care for that child no matter what : )
Afm...after saying all that...still waiting for my US and still scared out of my mind. I just want to see a heart beat and a rolling kicking little bean.
As for the body issues...I know what you ladies mean. After my first I went back to normal but after the twins my stomach looks like it's 80 years old..all wrinkled saggy. When I realized it was never going to go back to normal I actually cried...I've never been one to sport a two piece swim suit or show off my tummy anyway but it was hard. My hubby has been so nice about it even though I still hide it from him. Some day I may feel better (like when the rest of my skin catches up lol!) But for now it's still hard. But it sounds like u ladies have great hubbys too and they love you and the body that's carrying their little one!
Ok...there's my book for today. Gotta go eat : )


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble, I truly would not worry about it. Those tests are not 100% accurate, not even close to that. I know it must be extremely difficult to have to wait to know, but I am sure everything will be just fine. Try to relax in the meantime.


----------



## bazzb

Womble... try not to worry (i no it isnt possible) but soooo many ladies have been giving really high odds from those test and the usually dont end up accurate at all.XXxxx

Gnomette- sorry AF got you... on to the next cycle XX

Tara- glad they figured out whats wrong and are doing things to prevent MC in the furture Xx

Nikki- how are you lovely... thanks for the well wishes i had a great holiday!! :)

Dolly- from what i hear vivd dreams is very common lol those darn hormones

Jess- congrats on the boy!!! yay

Hope i didnt miss anyone, so many to reply too


----------



## Dollybird

Bazz I'm desperate to know if your af finally came? Xxx


----------



## bazzb

No AF!!! i am so mad at her!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Womble- I wouldn't worry to much, those tests can be very inaccurate. That's why I choose not to have one with this baby or my son, because I couldn't handle the extra worry.

Ivy- good luck on your scan today!

Bazzb- welcome back! I'm so glad you had fun on your vacation! What's up with AF? Have you tested recently?

AFM- I still have this stupid cough! It seems like it's getting a little better, but I'm ready for it to be gone! I've had it for a week now, and it's overstayed it's welcome! Lol!


----------



## bazzb

hope u feel better soon pray! that annoying lingering couch sure does suck!

I have not tested since early or mid Jan... I will this weekend though and I have a doc app feb 6th so i am hoping we try and figure out whats going on with me


----------



## Womble12

Thanks everyone for the lovely words, makes me feel more positive xxx Feeling bit better today (was severely sleep deprived last night and sobbing into my pillow, ended up waking hubby up at 5am as needed a hug! Poor hubby!) and must realise I'm still low risk, just its a possibility slightly higher then others. People out there reading this, don't do the screening test unless you are prepared to do the cvs!! And that you may terminate if it had downs. Thats my personal tip, but just my opinion!! Wish we had the materni21 here in the uk but its not available yet.

Gosh bazz, no af, & no test yet. I wonder wonder wonder....!!!

Ivy, how'd scan go? Look forward to pics!

Cough go away and leave pray alone!


----------



## bazzb

I no im going to have to test this weekend i guess

When i was pregant last time i wasnt planning on having that test either... causes too much worry...but its nice to have a scan so its a hard decision to make Xxx glad u r feeling better


----------



## gnomette

Womble if it makes you feel any better my kids all of them had a measurement for the thing on the back of their head of 2.5 and above an they are all fine the risk is all on statistics an lets be fair you can prove anything with the right statistics x 
bazz how have you not tested you have more will power than I do lol glad you had a lovely time x 
Pray try taking calpol (kids liquid paracetamol) it should help xx 
Tara how are you hope your ok x
Vivid dreams are all part an parcel of being pregnant I know a few people who have had them I know I used to x 
afm I am now working Sunday night extra cause works short staffed so gotta make sure I get some bd in or no chance of bfp this month x 
hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## bazzb

Better sneak in they bd!! ;)

Not sure if I have sand in my ear or what bit since Wednesday night I've been having vertigo off and on ! Annoying


----------



## gnomette

Yeh I know but it fits in with the smep I am going to try this month best I can with working so just gotta get hubby to have early night's with me lol 
did you get up to much wile you were away part from missing us of course lol


----------



## bazzb

Lol
I did absolutely nothing for a week but sit on a lawn chair and tan lol! It was great


----------



## bazzb

From my room
Just thought I'd share a photo from my trip


----------



## gnomette

Wow that's amazing xx glad you managed to just chill i bet its done you the world of good x


----------



## Womble12

gnomette said:


> Womble if it makes you feel any better my kids all of them had a measurement for the thing on the back of their head of 2.5 and above an they are all fine the risk is all on statistics an lets be fair you can prove anything with the right statistics x

Thanks so much gnomette, that does make me feel much better xx


----------



## Womble12

Wow that photo is amazing, the sea looks stunning. Glad you had a great time bazz.

Hey gnomette, no time for forum, get yourself bd'ing  Hope works ok tonight.


----------



## bazzb

Thx ladies
It was about 30 mins outside of a cancun, very quiet and relaxing:)


----------



## gnomette

Work sucks gotta go in again tomorrow night as someone has gone awol but it all helps when the car needs fixing an I need a new laptop as mine has passed away :cry: 
just gotta hope that I am not to tired to dtd when we get to bed lol x 
meggie hope your dtd plenty an are on your way to a bfp 
bazz I hope you get a bfp when you test at the weekend x. 
Womble I think anything under 5mm is fine now x they change things all the time x


----------



## meggiemay93

Womble :hugs: I'm praying for you to get to feeling better! And try not to worry too much about that downs test! I know somebody that they told them their baby for sure was gonna have downs and he is 16 and doesn't have a trace of downs!

Dolly Bad dreams seem to be a normal thing during pregnancy. I'll be praying they don't bother you to much!

Pray I'm praying for that stupid cough of your's to go away!!!!!!!

Bazzb Yay for being back!! I sure hope you find out what is up with AF soon!!!!

Ivy I'm praying for your scan to go well!!! :hugs:

AFM A little temp spike but ff hasn't given me any crosshairs yet as the last 3 days i've temped at a different time than the rest of the month. So I may have messed ff up.


----------



## nicky160880

Hi ladies. Just on my way home from Spain. Had a great week and can't believe it's over already. 
So much to catch on!
Firstly womble ur scan pic looks fab :) secondly your odds are still v good everything is fine. And just so u know when I had my scan 2 weeks ago in Edinburgh they said the consider higher risk over 3mm so if u were here u would still be considered low risk. 
Oops last call for flight. Must go for now xx


----------



## nicky160880

One last thing....Bazz can't believe ur willpower girl !! Let us know how u go if u test x


----------



## gnomette

Meggie I hope you have been bd-ing anyway x I am not sure how temping works so I dunno what to say bout it but I hope you get your crossed hairs soon xx
pray glad you had a lovely time away xx hope it was nice an relaxing xx


----------



## bazzb

Bfn here on a dollar store test today 
Really Hoping my doc will do do trying for me on wed :(


----------



## gnomette

I am sorry bazz fingers crossed your Dr can help you xx :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Thx hun


----------



## meggiemay93

bazzb I'm sorry I hope your doctor can find the problem and fix it!

AFM FF gave me crosshairs today. We didn't BD as much as I would've liked around O but we'll see what happens. Trying not to get my hopes up. I've been crushed by AF too many times!


----------



## Womble12

Sorry bazz. Hoping your doctor has some answers.

Yay for cross hairs meggiemay. Fx for you this month. Do some extra bd'ing tonight just to be sure!

Nicky, glad France was good. Did your boyfriend like hearing the heartbeat?

And gnomette, sorry work is rubbish. Hope you're not too knackered to bd


----------



## Womble12

And another thank you to all you ladies for your kind words and hopeful stories, I'm feeling a lot more positive, and ready to face whatever challenges lie ahead. Met my friends 1 month old baby today, he was adorable and i thought oh my god, i cant wait to hold my own little one, so excited xx


----------



## gnomette

Works not too bad only doing 11hrs instead of 12 cause I have to get my kids ready on the morning managed to bd Saturday night but not managed to do opks yet as been difficult to work out when to do them with my sleep pattern being all over the place according to my app I am supposed to o on Wednesday I am home that day so plan on bd wed Thursday an then will have to wait til Saturday as I am working Friday just gotta hope its enough x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Sorry bazz! I sure do hope your doctor can give you some answers!

Meggie - FX for you girl!


----------



## IvyLane

Hi ladies
Hope everyone is well and had a nice weekend. Just wanted to give a quick update. US on Fri went really well. I'm so relieved! They gave us 3 short movie clips along with the pics so I was watching them over and over lol.
Sorry very short update but the kids are screaming about something...gotta go : )


----------



## MommyNikki

Havent been around very much but wanted to stop by and say hi to everyone and hope everything is going well. I still have been reading but have been really busy and tired to want to do much writing. 

Talk to you all soon!


----------



## mtln777

Hey girls, sorry I haven't been around......first off got things squared away with Lily's school teacher.......Beeeooooootccchhh will NEVER be putting her hands on my child again :thumbup: Then for the past 5days, my 4 yr old has been diagnosed with Influenza B.......SICK SICK SICK.......:sick: I haven;t had alot of sleep from her being so sick, so I am super tired. 

NO AF yet????? I had the chemical on 1/7 so i thouht she woulda been here by now? Seems like I have been having alot of CM,so who the hell knows, but really just want :witch: to come and go so I cn count at least 1 cycle down.....I haven;t even had time to :sex: because I have been up all night with Natalie.......Just as she starts to get better this am Lily woke up with a high fever which sucked cuz, she never gets sick and has had perfect attendamce in school for 2yrs......It was heart wrenchig to keep her home, bothered me more :rofl: 

Gnomette.........all I got for u is :hug: xoxoxo till the end :)

Bazz love the pix, and can't wait to hear what the dr says on weds.....I feel much better after my dr.....Hope u get some good answers,:dust:

Womble, don't worry yourself, it will be what it will be and God will only give you what you can handle.......:hugs: They told my sister she had SUV her whole pregnancy and turned out after delivery they were wrong....:shrug: Everything will be fine..... xoxoxoxo

Now I know I'm forgetting some girls but I have a Motrin call on the couch my sick baby's come first....be back soon, xoxoxoxo Tara


----------



## bazzb

Hi guys

Just wanted to let you know I will be taking a break from ttc, hubby and I are having issues, he has things he needs to deal with and he is finly getting help

Hope you ladies don't mind if I still keep in touch
Also still going to the dr on wed as I need to figure my of self out

Xox


----------



## meggiemay93

Ivy Yay for your us going well!! Hopefully no more worries for a while right?

mtln I hope your kids get to feeling better soon and that you and DH don't get it!! I'll be praying for your AF to show up too!

bazzb You definitely need to stay and read and post!!!! We would miss you if you left!!! Besides we all want to know what your dr says about AF not showing


----------



## bazzb

Thanks Maggie


----------



## IvyLane

Bazzb. Sorry to hear ttc is on hold but also glad to hear that your hubby is getting whatever help he needs. Many people think a baby will fix everything but glad to hear you guys are "fixing" yourselves first (this is me obviously having no clue what the issues are lol...hope I'm not talking out my wooohooo). It sounds though like you guys are being responsible where so many people aren't and when things are right that little bundle will be the oh so yummy icing on the cake!
Hope u find out what your ody is doing as well...and glad u had a nice vacation!
Hi to everyone else too! 
Off to the store for some needed items..have a great night everyone!


----------



## bazzb

Thanks ivy 
I am trying to be the responsible adult
I definitely know a baby can't fix s broken marriage and that only we can fix it
His issue is alcohol abuse today is the first time he has admitted it to me ever


----------



## mtln777

Bazz,I can understand what you are going thru, and truly are what is doing right. As hard as is seems I do have to say each day gets better but don't expect change to come over night...:hugs: With that being said you get to figureing out what is up with your body and DH starts his treatment 2months away getting pregnant could be doable......That's probably honestly when I will be trying.....Hey I can speak for a few of the girls on this thread that we will be here for you until you are holding a baby in your arms........There is lots of Hope to be had.....With those positive thoughts to you lots and lots of :hugs: Tara xoxoxoxoxoxoxo :flower:


----------



## bazzb

Thank you Tara xoxox


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz if you wanna pm anytime just to talk, please do. I went through the same thing and ive been going thru a rough patch with OH (luckily it seems to be getting better lately). Even if you just wanna vent, I'm down cuz I know how good it feels to bitch sometimes :)


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies been working like a Trojan and absolutely exhausted so only just checking in now! Bazz I'm sorry to hear you're having problems but you know it's a positive sign that your hubby has admitted his problem, that in itself is a huge step forward and also the fact he wants to fix it is brilliant. I have a lot of experience with people with alcohol problems and want you to know it can get better and there's lots do help out there. As the others said we don't want you to go anywhere, love having you in our wee "gang" so please don't feel you have to vanish just cause you're having a break from ttc. Lots of love and hugs your way.
Mtln hope you get af soon, your body is maybe just taking a bit more time this time to sort itself out. Lovely to hear your progress with your doc though and glad youre feeling more positive about things.
Meggie that's fab that you had your crosshairs. Got my fingers crossed for a lovely bfp! It's about time we had another! 
Ivy congrats on the ultrasound! Glad it went well. Nicky glad you had a fab holiday! I'm so jealous I'm desperate for a bit of a break. Hubby and I have time off booked for end of feb (my birthday) so hoping to get away then. Although prob just gonna get a wee cabin up north or something as ill be 5 months gone by then and we're worried about me travelling- I'm prone to becoming ill on the flight over. Lol. 
And gnomette oh j can sympathise! Work is killing me just now and nightshifts are the worst!! I've asked to do fewer nightshifts in the coming months as its so busy in my ward overnight and I really struggle with nausea and tiredness. Hoping your pattern regulates itself a bit so you can fit in some bd'ing and don't miss that O!
Afm ladies.. I have a bump! Although whether its bloat or baby I'm not quite sure! Hehe. Ill try and attach a pic (I'm on my phone). Having an awful time with my back, had a disc prolapse a few years ago and physio thinks the pregnancy has begun to irritate it.. :-( terrible sciatica. Got lots of exercises to do so hoping they help. Xxx

View attachment 562009


----------



## Dollybird

Please excuse the state of me in the pic! Was just home from work and about to head for bed so a bit worse for wear.. Not my most glamorous! Lol xxx


----------



## gnomette

Tara I hope your kids feel better soon xx an af shows up xx :hugs:
Bazz I hope you get some answers from your Dr x sorry your taking a break but glad its so you an your hubby can sort things out x your not allowed to leave I won't let you xx:hugs::hugs: if you wanna chat then you can always pm me hun x 
Dolly I have done one on one off since Friday night got wed Thursday off then back Friday so managing to bd when I am home so far x a break away is always good to have one last holiday before baby comes x 
Meggie yay for crossed hairs whop whop x 
ivy hope your well xx 
love's an hugs to all xxx


----------



## gnomette

Dolly that bump looks like baby not bloating lol


----------



## MommyNikki

Cute bump dolly!


----------



## mtln777

Hey girls look Dolly is pregnant and has a bump...........It is not bloat and there is NO HIDING that........:thumbup: Even when ue tired u still look cute....I think boy but my gut has thought that since u were TTC. Ur darling....xoxoxo Tara

Maybe AF is not here yet cuz i do have longer cycles......i have been having lots of CM so good thing we haven't BD'd.... :) 

Off to take care of sick kids UG I NEED A VACATION SOON!!!!!! CALGONE TAKE ME AWAY FAR!!!!!! :dohh: NO more sickness...:cry: Really wish it was warm enough to open the windows but with a foot of snow on the ground that's not happening....PLeASE do not let me or Mike catch it.....

BTW I have been using our "real"names cuz I feel so close to all u internet strangers :haha: How funny does that sound??????? Have a good day ladies lots of love to ALL...xoxoxo Tara


----------



## Dollybird

Thank you ladies!! I'm finally starting to loosen up and actually enjoy my pregnancy! Felt loads of flutters last night when I went to bed and no mistaking those.. Definitely bubs doing!! Was wonderful and so exciting. I really feel pregnant now.. Does that sound unbelievably stupid? Hehe. Oh Tara hope you don't get ill too! Keep up plenty of the old vitamin c to try keep it at bay! It been snowing here today too but not really laying on the ground. Me and the dog have had a pyjama day  much needed! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

thank you for all the support ladies

Dolly- great bump :)


----------



## nicky160880

wow dolly you look just lovely :) Your only a week more than me but my bump is still pitiful (will try sending a photo later). And I agree with Tara you look great even despite work :)

Bazz really sorry to hear you guys are having some problems, but like everyone else has said it so important to try to deal with that first. I'm sure it will all work out well x I please don't leave your girls are so great I would miss you :(

Tara I agree with you about the name thing - I do feel quite close to you girls even though we have never met :) And hope your af comes along soon x


----------



## nicky160880

dolly also really like your bathroom :)


----------



## Dollybird

Lol thankyou!! Hubby sells bathrooms so it was the first thing we put in when we bought the house! Lol. We've got lovely mosaic tiles on the wall above the bath I love it. Missing lounging in a roasting bath... Only lukewarm baths allowed :-( boo xxx


----------



## meggiemay93

Dolly That bump is soooo cute!!!! Definitely baby and not bloating! Hopefully they'll let you have more day shift instead of night shift since you're prego and need your sleep!!

Tara I'm praying for your kids to get better soon!!!

AFM 2ww sucks!! But I have my very first interview Thursday so that'll keep my mind off it!!!!!


----------



## mackjess

Bazz, I think that fact that you and DH are stepping up to the plate and dealing with the issue is very brave of you. And bravo already thinking of your future LO to make life better for his or her arrival. You are going to be a great mom. I can understand wanting a break from TTC, but I hope you do pop in and let us know how you're doing while you are WTT again. :hugs:

Mtln - come onnnnnn AF. One cycle out of the way means your body got that time to repair itself for your sticky bean. Fx for you.

Dolly, that is a proper bump! I'm jealous you get to feel him move. Mine is getting there. I was a little bloated and fluffy feeling thru my lower belly soon as I got preggers and I put on weight faster because of the progesterone I think, but it's now getting more solid up high and think it will be sticking out like a bump soon. My bubs will barely let me hear his HB on the doppler for more than a few seconds, it's always behind the wooshing sound of the placenta that I hear his little self galloping. No surprise since in my last scan he was hugged around the placenta, it must make a nice pillow. When he is here he is going to have to fight my rat terrier over momma's new fluffy built in pillows. LOL. She nuzzles in my bbs at night when I'm watching TV on the couch and PASSES OUT. She is not going to be happy to share. DH isn't thrilled the dog gets to sleep there either.

Hi to everyone else! I hate to go back too far when posting from my phone, but glad to read that you are all doing well. Great news on the recent scans! And new BFPs to come soon I hope!


----------



## meggiemay93

Mackjess I am laughing so hard right now!!!!!


----------



## Womble12

Ivy, so glad your scan went well.

Bazz, definitely still check in with us all when you can, we are here or you. It sounds like a step in the right direction if your oh has made an admission. Think that's the hardest thing to do. You are being very brave and I hope Things get better for you Hun. Sending you hugs. And remember we're here if you need to talk, you're part of the gang xxx 

Dolly, that is 100% definitely a baby bump!!! Omg!!! I am only 3 weeks behind you, can't believe I may have a bump like that soon! You look fab!!

Hope you tww ladies are holding up alright. 

I'm Sophie by the way, but I doubt I'll remember everyone's names now, I've just about got to Grips with remembering everyone's usernames!!!

Hope everyone else is well, I for once had a great day at work, so feeling quite cheery this Tuesday!


----------



## Womble12

By the way dolly, I've started having warmer baths..... Just not staying too long in it, but it's soooo relaxing  think you have to make sure your skin doesn't go red from the heat and it's ok generally after the first Tri. Still being careful but it's nice having it a bit warmer now!


----------



## mackjess

I've done the same Womble. I do a shallower bath than usual so my shoulders and a lot are sticking out, and I leave the fan on and the curtain open and hop out once I feel it soaking in.


----------



## Womble12

Glad you're in the quick warm bath club too Mackjess! I just had one just now in fact


----------



## mackjess

Yea, it's def not as hot as I like and not the long soak, but I'm using epsom salt to help with my sore lower back and hips so I think it soaks in better if it's not just lukewarm. And everything I've read about didn't say WHY you couldn't take a hot bath or use hot tubs (not that I ever would) or what actually happens as a result, just that it wasn't recommended.


----------



## Dollybird

Haha jess you crack me up! My dog is a bit big for snuggling at my bosoms so won't have that problem but I still worry she might be a little jealous of sharing my attention! Sophie- to me you will always be Wimbledon! Haha. I know what you mean I've gotten so used to screen names gonna take me awhile to catch on. Well ladies my name is Jenna. Pleased to meet yous :winkwink: meggie I've got my fingers crossed that your tww ends with a lovely bfp!! Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Dolly, or I should say Jenna, that made me laugh about Wimbledon, ha ha!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Oh just caught the bath bit!! Might have to try a bit warmer water then... I miss my baths!! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

name is Sara btw :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bazzb - I am glad your DH is getting the help he needs! Both of my parents are alcoholics. They both got sober when I was young, but my mom relapsed when I was in high school, and it was not easy going through that as a kid. We are all here for you and I'm sure you will get pregnant when you are ready! I'm glad you will be sticking around!

Dolly - your bump looks amazing! I think its baby and not bloat!

AFM - my name is Amanda. I am starting to get a bump as well, not as prominent as Dolly's, but there. My jeans are almost to the point of not fitting for real this time and not just from bloat! I pretty much am wearing sweat pants or pajama pants whenever I am at home! I'm pretty sure I have felt the baby move a few times when I am laying on the couch or in bed. I know its early, but I know second time moms can normally feel things earlier.

Here's my latest bump picture.
 



Attached Files:







12 Weeks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gnomette

So womble is Sophie 
dolly is Jenna
Bazz is Sarah 
Mtln is Tara 
mackjess (just so you don't feel left out sweet) is jess 
an I am Naomi x wow Yeh I am gonna forget everyones names I am awful so if I got it wrong some where feel free to tell me I am clumsy an really bad with remembering names x


----------



## mackjess

I'm voting for Womble to be Wimbledon. :haha:


----------



## jabish

hi there ladies....i have been gone a month or so because i needed a break from it all...my doc upped my clomid to 200mgs and left the metformin the same...and i have ovulated for the first time since my m/c just 2 days ago i recieved my positive opk....so now the wait is on i guess...please be praying for me......how are all of you doing?


----------



## bazzb

good luck jabish!

pray nice bump! i see it :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey is anyone taking Folic acid? I haven't but yesterday I seem it in my cupboard and was like "hey what the hell.." Took one and 20 minutes later I was losing my lunch :x anyone else have problems with any vitamins or supplements?


Btw I'm Nichole or Nikki lol if it wasn't obvious already


----------



## bazzb

ive been taking my prenatal vitamin for a year now and it has folic acid in it... i have to take it at night though or ill puke


----------



## gnomette

I think its one of those things that has to he taken on more or less on a full stomach I take my prenatal an my folic acid after my main meal in the evening an I take it with a glass of water x I don't know if it helps but I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks. I think I'm too scared to try it again lol. I will just have to get it the old fashion way (in foods) lol it's weird too cause before I got pregnant I could take it at anytime with no problem. I really need a better way to get extra vitamins because I don't take the prenatal a because they do the same thing to my stomach


----------



## bazzb

Maybe try it at night? The other day I took it in the am and I puked my guts up lol


----------



## nicky160880

Naomi - thanks for pulling all the names together in a list that has made it easier to remember :)
Well I'm Nicola or Nicky (which I guess is pretty obvious too).
Wow its so nice to see photos of you girls to put faces to names. sara - your photo is gorgeous and pray your bump looks lovely. My bumb is rubbish!! I will try to take a photo in my work toilets later (haha) and send it for you to see.
Jenna, I'm starting to relax a little with the pregnancy thing now too. I've not had any more bleeding for 2 weeks now so I am just praying is stays away. And my lovely little doppler is so reassuring when I feel worried at all.
really looking forward to some bfps soon - its been a while :)
Girls hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## nicky160880

ok here goes....
 



Attached Files:







15w0.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gnomette

Baked beans have a good dose of folic acid in them also dried fruit is good for iron citrus fruit is good for vit c an d an lots of green veg if I am honest I am awful at taking tablets my husband reminds me I drink lime cordial cause its got a few extra vits in it with out over dosing an giving me florescent wee


----------



## Womble12

Amanda, you've a proper bump too!!! Mine is more like yours nicky, there is something there but it just looks like fat (not saying you look fat, just my stomach simply looks fat!!)!! I'll take a pic when I get home tonight.

Sara, you are so glam in your new profile pic!!

I've had terrible trouble with prenatals, they either bung me up or cause an upset stomach. I take them generally at night after food as that's supposed to make it easier to digest. But I don't like taking them, but continuing anyway. Apparently you can stop folic avid after 12-14 weeks but should still take vitamin d my midwife said. Though there is no harm in still taking folic.

Hey jabish, glad to hear you ovulated, yay! Fingers crossed now for you. We def need another few bfp's! 

By the way, I'm gonna need a run down on names again in a day or so, ha ha!! Thanks Naomi for the list!


----------



## nicky160880

hey jabbish - welcome back. fx for a bfp x


----------



## bazzb

Ok so Sara is my first name but everyone calls me by my second name so o
Ill tell u that one as reading Sara confuses me lol
My family and friends all call me bailey and since u r my friends id like it if u call me that too ;)


----------



## nicky160880

ok :) Hi Bailey 

I love that name I was thinking of that if we have a girl :)


----------



## bazzb

Really! I'd be honoured lol!!


----------



## bazzb

I'm in the waiting room now! I hope she's willing to help me


----------



## nicky160880

let us know how it goes .....


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Haha jess you crack me up! My dog is a bit big for snuggling at my bosoms so won't have that problem but I still worry she might be a little jealous of sharing my attention! Sophie- to me you will always be Wimbledon! Haha. I know what you mean I've gotten so used to screen names gonna take me awhile to catch on. Well ladies my name is Jenna. Pleased to meet yous :winkwink: meggie I've got my fingers crossed that your tww ends with a lovely bfp!! Xxx

Jenna, huh??? I've been thinking your name was Dolly :rofl: Maybe I should post a pix of my dog.....140lbs Mastiff who thinks he is a lap dog...:) he actually got on my lap the other day and all u could see was my arms and legs as I am a petite person....5'3 120lbs....was really quite funny :haha:



Pray2bBlessed said:


> Bazzb - I am glad your DH is getting the help he needs! Both of my parents are alcoholics. They both got sober when I was young, but my mom relapsed when I was in high school, and it was not easy going through that as a kid. We are all here for you and I'm sure you will get pregnant when you are ready! I'm glad you will be sticking around!
> 
> Dolly - your bump looks amazing! I think its baby and not bloat!
> 
> AFM - my name is Amanda. I am starting to get a bump as well, not as prominent as Dolly's, but there. My jeans are almost to the point of not fitting for real this time and not just from bloat! I pretty much am wearing sweat pants or pajama pants whenever I am at home! I'm pretty sure I have felt the baby move a few times when I am laying on the couch or in bed. I know its early, but I know second time moms can normally feel things earlier.
> 
> Here's my latest bump picture.

Amanda~ cute pix I love the plum idea do you do that every week? or monthly? that's cute :thumbup:


jabish said:


> hi there ladies....i have been gone a month or so because i needed a break from it all...my doc upped my clomid to 200mgs and left the metformin the same...and i have ovulated for the first time since my m/c just 2 days ago i recieved my positive opk....so now the wait is on i guess...please be praying for me......how are all of you doing?

Welcome back Jabish, didn't catch ur name but lots of fingers crossed for u :dust:


MommyNikki said:


> Hey is anyone taking Folic acid? I haven't but yesterday I seem it in my cupboard and was like "hey what the hell.." Took one and 20 minutes later I was losing my lunch :x anyone else have problems with any vitamins or supplements?
> 
> 
> Btw I'm Nichole or Nikki lol if it wasn't obvious already

Nikki~ I have just been prescribed 4mg xtra folic acid, been on for like 2 weeks, made me spot first 3 days i took and then nothing I take it 1st thing in the am with my coffee and I feel fine.:shrug: guess everyone is different.


bazzb said:


> Ok so Sara is my first name but everyone calls me by my second name so o
> Ill tell u that one as reading Sara confuses me lol
> My family and friends all call me bailey and since u r my friends id like it if u call me that too ;)

Bailey~ dr today? Still No :af: for me???? Ya know when u want the friggen :witch: She doesn't come.......Let me know how the dr goes....I'll be home all day with a sick child.....1 off to school and 1 still home....Please let this child get better so I can have my free days back....2 weeks of sick kids is NO FUN....plus Mike is goinig away tomorrow til sunday ice fishing grrrrrrr....Going to be a long weekend by myself :growlmad: 

Lovely to meet all of u and all these baby bumps are making me jealous lol.....U all look great :hug:


----------



## bazzb

Still no AF! Back from the Dr... I have to get all my hormones tested and thyroid iron etc and I have an ultrasound scheduled for Monday to see what&#8217;s going on with my ovaries... so at least she is doing something.


----------



## mackjess

Great news Bazz! And I apologize, I would love to keep up with everyone's names but this year when I was sending out Xmas cards I noticed on some I'd put the wrong last name down for people I've known for years! I didn't notice til they were stamped and I was dropping them in the box, so I just sent them anyway. I figured oh well, everyone knows I'm prego. LOL

mtln - my first AF after my chemical all I had was a day of spotting. I wore a pantyliner but didn't really even need it. Maybe you are just skipping it or having and odd AF if there wasn't much lining left after the AF from the chemical? Just keep checking for OV signs in case that spotting was it, that was the only way I knew it really was AF on the weird spotting day because I OV'd about 19 days later.

Nicky - I love my doppler. And apparently bubs was redeeming himself since I called him a turd for hiding behind my placenta all the time. I got to hear his HB properly for almost 2 minutes straight before he swam away. Just put my heart at ease. I still did have wooshing sound from the placenta, and every 5-10 seconds the reading would jump from 153 to 119 then back because it was picking up something else besides just his HB, but at least the volume of it was about even. Usually he's almost drowned out from the wooshing. I went to sleep with a smile on my face.


----------



## mtln777

Ok ladies with the dopplers and not knowing the gender yet!!!! let's put this old wives tale to the test.....My sister did not know what she was having and the day of delivery the nurse told her if the hb sounds like galloping it's a boy and if it sounds like a washing machine it's a girl???? Her's did sound like a washing machine and I do have a niece.... :) let me know how the sounds are coming out... :):thumbup:

Jess did it sound like galloping? I am not sure if that was AF cuz I had just started the folic acid......I am being really patient as I know I have tooooo....In due time I will be preggers with the rest of u.....:)


----------



## Dollybird

Oh Amanda your bump is smashing!! As is yours nicky- small but perfectly formed! lol. Lovely seeing pics of you ladies its nice to put a face to the names! Jabish lovely to have u back! Congrats on ovulating, hopefully that's you back on track now! Nikki I've been a bit bad with my prenatals.. Sometimes I take them sometimes I don't.. Depends if I remember. Mine make me feel a bit queesy too and give me heartburn. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh lemme see your pup Tara! I'll pop up a pic of mine when I get a chance. Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Naomi, Bailey and myself we are in this till the END........:hugs: I did forget someone, just trying to keep up with the right names....As I am bad with names as well.......

Naomi huh??? wouldn't of guessed that lol xoxoxox ur buddy Tara


----------



## nicky160880

tara, my doppler hearbeat just sounds like a wee fast heartbeat. poh poh poh poh. if that make sense!!! lol Defo not like galloping horses but not really like a washing either....?? does than mean my baby is somewhere in the middle :) !! lol
5 weeks today until i find out if its a boy or girl so we will see!!


----------



## mtln777

Hope ths worked.....:) And this is Simon lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130206_112111.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mtln777

nicky160880 said:


> tara, my doppler hearbeat just sounds like a wee fast heartbeat. poh poh poh poh. if that make sense!!! lol Defo not like galloping horses but not really like a washing either....?? does than mean my baby is somewhere in the middle :) !! lol
> 5 weeks today until i find out if its a boy or girl so we will see!!

Nicky u may be picking up ur heartbeat.......Wait til u get to the dr and they do it then pay close attention.........poh, poh, poh sounds like ur heartbeating....a baby's is much faster...now that i said that PUT UR DOPPLER DOWN AND STEP AWAY the baby is fine...lol xoxoxoxoxox Tara:hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Aw I love Simon! He's soooo cute!!  I can imagine him being a big cuddly beast! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

OMG what a handsome beast! 

Tara (OMG I REMEMBERED A NAME), mine sounds like a galloping horse for sure. That's how I can distinguish it even when he's snuggled in and hiding behind the placenta. Barely in the background of the wind thru the trees noise from the placenta I can hear a faint duh dun duh dun that is super fast. I was so glad to hear it clear and loud last night for the first time in almost 2 weeks.


----------



## mtln777

Cute little way to determine the sex I learned...I thought it was neat as I hadn't heard of that one......:) Simon is a beast......he LOVES to sleep in our bed needless to say I need a KING size bed...lol he is a great dog...Very mellow to get that picture of him I hadd to bribe him with a donut (loves the powdered ones) and get him off my bed. He pulls the kids around on their sleds when there outside and ALL my neighnbors LOVE him and feed him hence why he does his business in there yards lol, thank god for good neighbors..:haha:

I've been trying to upload a profile pix of my girls and it won't work so I will just put it in a post in a bit....Motrin call on couch :dohh: GO AWAY SICKNESS ALREADY........:hugs:


----------



## nicky160880

Tara it's defo not my heartbeat it is fast around 160 bpm but I don't think it sounds like horses? Maybe I don't know what galloping horses sounds like lol!!

P.s. ur doggy is v sweet I will add one of mine :)


----------



## nicky160880

Meet natap he lives in Spain :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 63.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bazzb

both doggies are adorable!!!!!


----------



## mackjess

Oh my goodness these doggies are adorable. Natap looks like a best friend for sure and Simon such a big burly softie! Love. My Jake is in my profile pic, he's almost 13 now and he was a pup in that pic and is a bigger fella, and my perfect sweet boy. He was a great protector of me during my single days.

And here is Presley, we call her a pup still even though she is 4 because she still acts like a pup. Right now she has turned into a little boob hog, she only weighs about 15lbs and likes to sleep in my lap with her head nuzzled in the new pillows. LOL.

I'm so worried about their feelings after the LO gets here. I know they won't get as much time as they are used to so now we have sleep in Saturdays and Sundays where the 4 of us (DH included) stay in bed and have snuggle fests. They love it!
 



Attached Files:







Pres Pres.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Womble12

Hi Simon, prestley, and natap!!! Cute doggies!

Bailey, so glad your doc is sending you for tests and scans, need to get you sorted for when you want to start ttc again x


----------



## gnomette

Tara gnomette is a pet name from when I was young from my step dad it sort of stuck to the point most people call me nomes its supposed to be ironic I am 5ft9 x
all the dogs look so cute I am not allowed a dog in my flat x
jabish yay for o get bd-ing hun x
Sara I am sorry af still hasnt shown but its good that your Dr is sending you for tests x Fingers crossed that you get some answers x 
so what made everyone pick their user names?


----------



## MommyNikki

My user name is just cause I'm a mom named Nikki hahaha


----------



## mackjess

My last name used to be Mackey and people call me Jess, so I shortened my first/last name to [email protected] when I got my first email address. I've used it for user names ever since.

Ugh, that was back when everyone had AOL. Probably 1999? I feel so old now!


----------



## gnomette

In the last 3weeks 5people have told us they are pregnant my little sister who wasn't trying my husbands labourer my best friend an 2other friends I found out bout 2 today getting fed up now my husband said everyone apart from us is maybe we should give it a rest cause his having him an his labourer being off at the same time could mean he may not have a job to go back to x but I don't want to give it a rest I don't want to give up I can't give up we have not spoken properly yet so will see what happens later


----------



## bazzb

Im sorry gnomette! Xx big hugs to you, and call me Bailey :) your a friend of minenow


----------



## bazzb

My name bazzb is B for my middle name Bailey which is what everyone calls me... and the bazz part came from me having a bit of a temper as a teen and people calling me a SPazz LOL i no i no... and then it sounded funny so we changed it to BAZZ lol... luckily no one calls me that anymore and I am more mellow :)


----------



## gnomette

You can call me Naomi haha he's off in strop at the moment I am gonna send him out for a drive to clear his head an think bout things x :cry:


----------



## bazzb

good idea Naomi :)... let him really think it through


----------



## gnomette

Lol love the way you chose your name xx at least yours hasn't stuck I still get called gnomes pmsl I have a feeling its gonna be a long night x


----------



## bazzb

ill be around if you need me


----------



## Dollybird

Lovely doggies ladies!! Live seeing everyone's furbabies they are so cute!! Will try and attach mine (on my iPhone)... Naomi sorry hubby wants a break- maybe he's just trying to take the pressure off u a bit.. I'm sure he'll come round. Well my true nickname is not dollybird, it was just something i thought was funny when trying to think up a user name. My hubby calls me captain jack as my initials (before we married) where jak.. It's kinda stuck although usually I just get captain.. Suits me just fine! Lol :winkwink: my sisters in the other hand call me by my childhood nickname still of.. Wait for it.. Tubey, or sometimes just tube.. As when I was little and lost my front teeth my lips used to go off to the side when I talked. lol. Doesn't happen now of course but hey.. Shit sticks! Hahaha. Don't mind it though. Just in from work. Shattered! Looking forward to one born every minute!! Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Can i just say to the uk ladies, it is soooooooo cold outside tonight, was waiting for my bus and at one stage I honestly thought I am so cold I'm not gonna make it home!!

Jenna, I was about to watch one born too, but now watching brain doctors on bbc2, about neurosurgeons, it's really interesting. 

Naomi, that all sounds a bit rough with your oh. Maybe he's also finding it tough that so many people around you are announcing their pregnancies right now. Hope he calms down and you don't have a bad night xx

I got womble as I support Afc Wimbledon football club, who are known as the wombles, so I use it a lot!! I'd be very easy to hack!!

Am in bed, forgot to post a pic of me and mini bump, just wanted to get warm under my duvet, but will do one tomrw.


----------



## Dollybird

Yep it's freezing! I brought the bed to me.. Wrapped in a duvet on the sofa! If it wasn't for obem being on I'd have gone straight to bed after work.. Hot water bottle tonight me thinks! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

its freexing here as well -20 C brrrr


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

MommyNikki said:


> Thanks. I think I'm too scared to try it again lol. I will just have to get it the old fashion way (in foods) lol it's weird too cause before I got pregnant I could take it at anytime with no problem. I really need a better way to get extra vitamins because I don't take the prenatal a because they do the same thing to my stomach

You should try Flintstone vitamins. My OB told me to take them during my last pregnancy because prenatals were making me sick.


----------



## meggiemay93

I just wanted to let everyone know I will not be using everyone's real names cause I'll forget. sorry

I love everyone's doggie pictures!!!!

Pray and nicky Your bumps are sooooo cute!!!! I can't wait to have one again! Even though I miscarried at 14 weeks I had enough of a bump that I had to wear sweatpants everywhere!

Bazzb It's a good thing you're getting tests and an ultrasound done. I hope they find something and can help you out!

Gnomette I'm sorry your DH suggested a rest! I hope you 2 work something out!


----------



## MommyNikki

Nicky I was taking the flintstone vitamins before (I took them with my previous pregnancies..oh and I used to play the "flintstone lottery" where I would shake the bottle and we would both guess the character before I pulled one out hehe). This time tho they make my stomach sick as well. I haven't thrown up off of them but I feel like I'm gonna.. Idk what to do


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

So when I posted a while ago I totally missed 2 pages of posts! Lol!

Anyways, everyone's doggies are adorable! I'll attach a pic of mine. His name is Beau, and is a husky/beagle mix.

Tara- I have been taking a pic every week with the appropriate size comparison! If you want to see them all, they are on my blog. The link is in my signature.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

MommyNikki said:


> Nicky I was taking the flintstone vitamins before (I took them with my previous pregnancies..oh and I used to play the "flintstone lottery" where I would shake the bottle and we would both guess the character before I pulled one out hehe). This time tho they make my stomach sick as well. I haven't thrown up off of them but I feel like I'm gonna.. Idk what to do

Lol! That's funny! Have you tried gummy vitamins? They aren't supposed to be as potent, but I would think anything would be better than nothing.


----------



## MommyNikki

No I didn't try funnies but that sounds like the best option. I will try those this weekend


----------



## MommyNikki

*gummies (stupid iPhone)


----------



## bazzb

Pray I read your blog a few weeks ago
You are such a strong woman and an Inspiration xo


----------



## bazzb

Nicki hope the gimmes help
You poor dear this lil one is giving you grief already lol


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

bazzb said:


> Pray I read your blog a few weeks ago
> You are such a strong woman and an Inspiration xo

Thanks Bailey! It definitely has been a tough few years, but I have a lot of faith! Without it, I don't know how I would of handled it all! DH has been a ROCK, and I know it was super hard on him to be basically a single dad of a 6 week old for over a month and watch his wife undergo major surgery and a very long recovery. I can still vividly remember the events of the day we found out! I am so grateful to have my family close for their support and helpfulness! God has blessed us so much since! I am a firm believer that things happen for a reason!

Just don't ever let your OB tell you that constant headaches, bad balance and vision changes (just to name a few) are just pregnancy symptoms! Even after I gave birth, she told me that I was just having bad balance and vision changes because I had a newborn and was just tired... Btw, I have a different OB now! :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

I'm glad you do Amanda. My heart gets a little happier every time you post about your progress. I have minor headaches only on occasion, and dizzy when I stand thanks to my super low blood pressure but nothing persistent like you've described. It's funny because the folder I got from my ob says to mention any vision changes. I wonder if they'd just tell me it's normal even though it notes to mention it. there were a few times I thought about saying something about my fuzzy vision, but then I realized it was sinus gunk causing me probs and my regular doc have me allergy eye drops.


----------



## nicky160880

Gosh Amanda I have tears welling after reading ur blog. You've had a tough time. Like bailey said u r quite an inspirational woman x
Praying everything goes well for u x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I was having more than just fuzzy vision, i was having double vision at times. It was especially bad at night and with bright lights. But as being that pg for the first time I didn't know what to expect, so I trusted my OB.


----------



## Womble12

Hey Amanda, just read your blog, you've been through alot. Now is time for happiness and so much to celebrate about life. Shows we should all be grateful for what we have as you don't know what's around the corner xx and two fingers up at your previous ob, that's terrible they didn't spot it sooner.


----------



## MommyNikki

Bailey, I know right---it will fit right in with my other LOs.

Now I need to read this blog everyone is talking about


----------



## MommyNikki

Amanda you certainly have been through a lot. You're very strong to keep pushing through but it seems that you also have the Big Man watching your back! :) I used to work in a cardiac/neuro ICU so I've seen a lot of patients come in and out and know that they have a long road to recovery if they are even lucky enough to get that. I hope that you get many more blessings in life for having to deal with so many struggles


----------



## gnomette

pray i am not ignoring your blog but i can not read it from my fone as the link doesn't come up an i have no computer at the moment but i hope everything is ok now x 
hope everyone is well like i say i am on my computer so i can't look back over posts like i can on a computer x everyone's animals look so cute an sound lovely x 
afm hubby didn't go out instead he decided to stay at home an shout it out x turns out hes scared an keeps thinking what if we are just not meant to have another baby, what if we don't fall are we going to give it a certain amount of time before we call it a day how far are we going to go before we say enough is enough an then if we do fall again he is petrified of history repeating its self he has already said that he doesn't want to ever announce that we are pregnant on facebook an thinks i am spending too much time worrying but i explained everything from my point of view an he calmed down after a wile an we will not be taking a break :happydance: loads of watery stuff so hoping that if we bd tonight we won't be too late as we didn't manage it last night so we will see what happens x


----------



## bazzb

good luck Bding Naiomi :)


----------



## meggiemay93

Gnomette Good Luck bd'ing hopefully you'll catch the eggy this time and it sticks so that DH doesn't have to go through this anymore.

AFM Well the post office called this morning and something came up so no interview til Tuesday.


----------



## nicky160880

naomi, like meggie said I hope it works this month. 
It's funny because it's our bodies and we are thinking about this all the time sometimes you forget how much it impacts the boys too. baby making is such a stressful time for a couple :( and when you've been hurt before it can make it much more difficult.
thinking about you x


----------



## gnomette

Yeh I think I had forgotten about how it all affected him before he plays the strong an silent an shruggs off every time af turned up but then last night it all came out we were quite vile to start with somethings I said I am really not proud of but sometimes its good to let it all out we don't yell an we never go to bed on a argument so that's ok i forget how hard it is for him he just dtd I don't tell him when its o time or anything like that turns out that by trying to keep things simple for him has just felt like I am pushing him out x I feel so guilty x
thank you for all the support just gotta hope it doesnt take too much longer x 
hope everyone is doing well today x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Womble12

Hey gnomette, glad you and hubby talked. I agree to never go to bed on an argument is a good idea. It is so hard for men too and think we can get carried away, forgetting that. Good luck bd'ing tonight, hope you catch that egg xx


----------



## Dollybird

Glad you and hubby have sorted things out Naomi, it's never nice falling out with the other half. Me and mine had a bit of a Barny too today- long story but thankfully we sorted things out too. Hoping for you ladies waiting your bfps that you don't have much longer to wait :hugs: xxx


----------



## gnomette

Its awful falling out with anyone but its almost worse when its your oh cause you have to deal with it you can't run off but better in a way cause you stay an sort it x 
Jenna weren't you on nights over the weekend? It takes a lot more to bring your body round to normal hours when your pregnant it really does knock it out of you an i found when I was pregnant I argued with my husband a lot more a couple of days after I had been working i think its cause I had got my energy back up lol


----------



## meggiemay93

Pray I just read your blog! You have definitely been through a lot, but you stayed strong and trusted God through it all! It made me cry! You are definitely an inspiration to me!!


----------



## jabish

Is there anyone testing this month besides me?...i am 4 days past my positive opk and am having pains in my overies still..is this normal..on 200 mg clomid and 1000 mg of metformin


----------



## MommyNikki

Speaking of falling outs with oh, mine has been so rude all day, anytime I ask him something he responds by either saying it a way to make me feel stupid or like I'm the most annoying person in the world. If he wasn't helping me paint I'd probably of lost it already cause its really pissin me off. How do u fix that?


----------



## gnomette

Jabish I am testing in 2weeks x
Nikki tell him is all I can say x just sit him down ask him if something is bothering him an when he says no why tell him or if he says yes tell him not to take it out on you x x


----------



## bazzb

id smack him lol j/k


----------



## bazzb

sorry Im still mad at my hubby


probably sit him down and just tell him how you feel and how it is


----------



## mackjess

:devil:throw paint on him?


----------



## gnomette

Bailey how's things with your hubby? I don't blame you for being cross x :hugs:
painting party's are brilliant fun always fun I used to have them wen we decorated as kids as birthday parties :haha:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Thanks everyone for all of your kind words! I makes me tear up when I read through it, and I experienced it! Lol!

Arguments with OH's suck! And it's seems like most of the time, it's just a stupid misunderstanding!

Good luck testing jabish and Naomi!

Today I took the plunge and went shopping for maternity clothes. I still have some from DS, but the band on my jeans was stretched out and they wouldn't stay up! I have Bunco tonight, so I better go get ready! Talk to you all soon!


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol I think I'm going to combine ideas and dip my hand in paint before I smack him LOL :)


----------



## mtln777

MEN SUCK..... :hissy:......speaking of being bitchy and mad.. :devil:....Mike left today for a ice fishing trip 3 hours away and wont be back til sunday.....WTF I have just stayed home for 2 weeks despite going to work 3 of those days with sick kids and he gets to go away for the weekend???? Ug I want to scream. So Lily is on the mend but has already missed 4 days of school. :sad2: Perfect Attendance for 2 years is pretty awesome.....:thumbup: In all reality I think I am more upset about this then she is....:dohh: I hope that these 3 days go by quick and we have some good times together. :) But seriously I need to get away and let him stay home for the weekend. 

Anywho, thanks for listening to my rant and right now I am headed to Amanda's Blog that's got this thread lit up.....It sounds very special :friends:

i'm sure I'll be back......xoxoxoxoxo Tara


----------



## bazzb

Im still mad as hell at my hubby for lying to me for years but that's life I guess
He is in therapy and getting help and finally being honest with me, we are going to start going to a family therapist a well

Ahhh men truly suck!!!! Lol


----------



## gnomette

I think all men struggle when it comes to letting their feelings out or taking ours into consideration some times they multi task an do both at the same time I think at times they see it as a skill an at others its just because they choose not to engage their brains cause they are so wrapped up in them selves at times xMEN SUCK 
So to make hubby a bit more relaxed an take the pressure off bd cause I am sure I o'd I sent him a few texts to get him in the mood an after the kids went to bed he asked me if I was actually horny or if I was just doing it cause I had been due to o! Was really not happy an told him that I didnt have to put out an he said well you got me all horny now so I want to aggghh I can't win


----------



## Dollybird

Nikki that's pretty much the reason me and my oh fought yesterday.. I just felt he was being so ignorant! You know I do everything around the house and I was so upset cause I only had one day off but cleaned house immaculate despite being tired and ironed all his shirts.. Not only did he fail to notice but he had the cheek to moan cause I'd left the Hoover upstairs... Well I'm not carrying it down I have a sore back and I'm pregnant! When I got upset about if he just grumped at me and walked away like a grumpy teenager. Anyways we did eventually talk about if and he apologised and has been lovely since. It's funny cause we had friends round last night (two other couples) and when I was telling them about my "crying episodes" (you know the daft ones caused by hormones) theiir hubby's were saying they wouldn't hve the patience to deal with those.. So I guess I'm lucky cause hubby has been pretty good up until now. Despite times when I've been unreasonable. But as I pointed out to him I do not think it was i unreasonable to be upset about the cleaning thing. 
Naomi nights are horrific for me just now- im just so over emotional and tired when i do them. ive asked to do a bit less now im preg (used to do a lot) Xxx


----------



## nicky160880

oh girls I heard something lovely this morning!! I was listening to the baby's heartbeat with the doppler (I do this about once a week and try not to be obsessive!) and i could hear the wee guy had hiccups! Such a lovely sound :) What a lovely start to a Friday :)


----------



## nicky160880

oh also Tara I think maybe the heartbeat does sound a little like a washing machine. Defo more like a washing machine than horses galloping :) So does that mean by the funny theory that it might be a girl?? oh I really cant wait to find out.

Jenna when is your 20-week scan? Mine is 14th March, so will fine out if boy or girl then. Does anyone else have a scan booked yet? 

x


----------



## Dollybird

Aw nicky that is absolutely lovely! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

My scan is booked for 8th march.. Got a big day countdown timer on my fone for it.. What a geek! Lol. Are u finding out the sex? My LO sounds like horses hooves.. But then I'm sure it's boy anyways. Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Well we will put the theory to test until march.......:) So Jenna is a boy and Nicky has the girl.....We will see only time will tell and if ur little "oranges" cooperate.. :) FYI hoping they don;t lol u know me TEAM YELLOW!!!! 

So Mike calls me last night and says I will text u in a bit and um I'm still waiting for that text....and he wonders why I get so mad at him.....WTF is it that hard to text good night or good morning for that mattter?????? 

Anywho Lily went back to school today..:happydance: So happy wish Natalie was in school and I had a proper day to myself.......Oh well, gotta go get my little one out of the tub. :) xoxoxoxoxo Tara


----------



## bazzb

Glad your kids are feeling better

Mike sucks!! I'm so anti men now lol


----------



## nicky160880

Jenna - Ooohh you only have 4 weeks to go!! yes I'm going to find out, can't wait to know. I feel i will be able to connect better and then have an excuse for buying gorgeous wee dresses (or not if its a boy! lol). I have actually been convinced since 5 weeks that its a boy, but I really don't have a preference at all.
Tara it'll be interesting to see if the theory works :) sorry your having boy troubles, but its funny how quickly it can change when they do something lovely :)
enjoy the weekend ladies xx


----------



## meggiemay93

Jabish I will hopefully be testing this month too! I'm 8dpo now, which means if AF comes she'll be here on valentine's day.

nicky That is so cute that you heard him hiccuping over the doppler!


----------



## mackjess

Meggie, I pray AF stays away on Valentine's Day. I can't wait for you to start testing!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Meggie- I'm hoping for a valentines :bfp: for you!


----------



## jabish

I pray you get your Valentine BFP!!!<3:dust:


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol mtln my oh is a Mike too..men named mike must be a double whammy! Anyways, things got better, he was a lot better today..so I'm happy. Went and got furniture today with my income tax return... Plan on taking the kids to splash lagoon on Monday ( for anyone who doesn't know what that is, check it out www.splashlagoon.com it's awesome) 

Dolly, oh and I go thru this often, he's got mood swings, just depends on what's going on with him that day. I just leave him alone when he's acting dumb cuz I'm not going to fight over it cuz he will just justify it until he's blue in the face and for the most part I don't even feel like I'm the reason for his moods so fighting him just fuels the fire. Btw my scan is a week after yours, I'm really excited but I honestly have no clue.


----------



## gnomette

Meggie crossing everything for you for Valentine's day xx I am testing on the 19th if I don't cave before then lol


----------



## gnomette

Baily how you doing this evening x I know it sucks that your oh hasn't told you til now bout his problem with alcohol but on the plus side hes admitted it before you have a child to think bout I would still be really angry don't get me wrong an I am angry for you but its just an upside sending you loads of love x


----------



## bazzb

Thanks Naomi 

I am pleased he is starting therapy and he got help before we have a baby
It does defiantly show maturity! Thx for pointing that out sometimes when I am Angry I can't see the positives! 
Xo


----------



## gnomette

No worries how long is he in therapy for? Is he with you or in a clinic?


----------



## Womble12

Hi girls, looking forward to the tests in the next week jabish, meggiemay and gnomette! See I've forgotten names already, I'm sorry. 

Hope everyone else is ok, & people's oh have stopped being so hormonal, anyone would think they're the ones with all the pregnancy hormones swimming about inside them!! And what's with these mikes eh! Hope he's been touch mtln, & glad ur girls are better.

Bailey, you're doing really well at staying positive, keep it up and you guys will get through it.

20 weeks scans seem to be approaching fast too, its so exciting! Don't know if I said before but I gotta go for a 14 week scan on sat 23 feb, to check babies heart following previous scan and oh heart problems as a baby. Scared but can't wait to see the baby again.

Have lovely weekends everyone. Sophie aka wimbledon xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Sophie, good luck with your scan I'm sure everything will be just fine! :)


----------



## bazzb

He's with me and seems to be doing well
Thanks for asking
Xo


----------



## mtln777

Good Morning girls.....So wweird cuz, I think most of u are across the counrty and are probly like morning???? More like dinner time..lol 

Anywho Mike did call and acted like everyhting was okay...Of course and I was being nice as annoyed as I am it's always good to hear his voice... :) He will get his ass reamed when he gets home......

Noami~tooo funny about ur OH, let me tell u after the 2nd chemical Mike was liek lets not do this and take a break..:cry: I was upset but after I sat him down and said I dont want our sex lives to feel like a job because it was starting to, I'm Oing tomorrow so we have to bd today tomrow, and I didn't want things like that and he agreed.....However when he was all horned up wanting it he was like did u want "my donations?" lol Cant win either.......We will get our rainbow baby;s I PROMISE YOU THAT :) :hugs:

Bailey- ur so cute lots of hugs if u need anything Please don't hesistate to ask.....all my wishes for healthyness in ur home :hugs:

Nikki~ Splash Lagoon is like 1hr 30min from where I live......We will defintly be meeting this year.. xxoxoxox Tara What fuun to meet one of my internet stranger friends...xoxoxo:hugs:

Hope everybody is doing good and busy listening to some galloping horses or washining machine's.......LOL

Jess~Boy
Jenna~Boy
Nikki~Girl So far thats all right I thnk....Please let me know what u ladies our hearing xoxox:baby:

And NO AF for me???? WTF went pee this am and a huge clump of egg whites came out???? Oh well not like I am trying at the moment anyway.. :) Just enjoying all of u going thru this journey Especially u 1st time mommy's :)


----------



## jabish

thanks womble12....i just keep looking at the calender counting the days over and over..lol...this will be the slowest week ever...


----------



## MommyNikki

Mtln your from buffalo right? I went out there this fall for a Bills game (even tho I'm a steelers fan :) ) I'm from Erie so splash is like 10 min from my house, we def gotta get together!


----------



## gnomette

Jabish the last few days of the 2ww is always the hardest bit its trying to keep your self occupied an not to think bout it an the tests screaming at you lol 
Bailey your doing so well to keep calm I really wish I could wish I could give you a proper hug x 
Tara Yeh sometimes I feel I can't do right for doing wrong lol its really hard an last cycle he was the one oh I really think we have done it this month an driving me up the wall an this month he's like we'll we probably won't fall for another couple of months now so its one extreme to the other :dohh: really glad you got a call from your oh x as for the blob of ewcm I have no idea have you tested or spoken to your lovely ob :hugs:
Sophie so pleased that you are getting an extra scan its always reassuring I have everything crossed that you will have no problems at all x 
yay for all the 20wk scans coming up who's finding out an who is staying team yellow?
afm got a call of my little sister saying her ex beat her up an she is 5-6 weeks pregnant she's has had mc before an was really worried anyway now she has lost all hope that she will be able to keep this one at all I am officially in the 2ww got an upset belly an been getting some really odd cramps but putting down to the upset tummy an feeling rough but I think its cause I have been working extra so finding time to eat properly has been really difficult so I am blaming that x 
hope everyone is well xx loves an hugs xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Gnomette, sorry to hear about your sister, if she does lose the baby it may be a blessing from god to get away from that guy for good before she's stuck with that man in her life because of a baby.
I do plan on finding out-- no team yellow for me but usually I was able to predict what I was having due to cravings or symptoms but this time I have no idea. Guess we'll have to just wait and see! :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Gnomette- I am very sorry about your sister!

AFM- my baby's hb sounds like a washing machine...I hope it's right and it's a girl! I'm going to find out, no team yellow for me! Well I thought my sickness was over cuz I hadn't gotten sick for a little over a week, but I lost my dinner tonight. No fun!

I hope you ladies are all doing well and there are some :bfp: soon!!


----------



## Womble12

Gnomette, so sorry about your sister. Hope she's ok and gets away from that man.

I'm getting excited about getting near the end of tww for some of you, I got a feeling this month. 

Can I ask a question, I'm now 12w6 (ticker is wrong, I must change it!) & I have been having the weirdest stomach feelings. Bit like a balloon is blowing up into my belly. Also pulling in groin and generally quite uncomfortable, & makes me feel like I need the loo a lot and I'm not talking for a wee!!! Now I am guessing this is my uterus moving from pelvis to stomach, but as its really uncomfortable and as I am like totally paranoid, I wanted to ask, is this normal? As this is first time its v confusing as to what to expect! I have just ordered a book I got recommended as I've decided I am not looking random things up on the Internet anymore so hoping that will calm me down a bit and tell me what to expect. Thanks girls x


----------



## gnomette

Yeh she threw him out of her house she was trying to be friends with him cause of the baby now she has told him if he turns up at her house then she will call the police she won't have him near her baby or her son ever she's stronger than that he is a control freak x she's ok though spoke to her a few times yesterday x


----------



## Womble12

gnomette said:


> Yeh she threw him out of her house she was trying to be friends with him cause of the baby now she has told him if he turns up at her house then she will call the police she won't have him near her baby or her son ever she's stronger than that he is a control freak x she's ok though spoke to her a few times yesterday x

Good for her. He needs to stay away.


----------



## gnomette

Sophie Yeh the pulling an bloating is normal its just everything moving an your womb taking up more space squashing your bladder an your tummy muscles stretching so don't worry x


----------



## Dollybird

Right guys I'm awful with names so will try and remember but if I don't please don't be offended!! Naomi so sorry to hear about your sister I'm glad she's staying strong and keeping him at bay. Sophie yeh that's normal I get it on and off even now. My ticker is wrong too- they dated me three days ahead so should actually be reading 16+5 but for some reason I don't wanna change it.. Not sure why. When is your scan again?? Tara well mine is definitely galloping hooves!! Sooooo sure it's a boy. Can't believe you've not had any sign of af yet!! Wouldn't it be crazy if u ender up preg the one month you're trying not to? Stranger things have happened...
The rest of you ladies I hope are well- think I may have missed a page somewhere. Looking forward to the end of your tww's- must be some bfps this month! 
Afm- let me sum things up in three words, exhausted bloated hungry.. Constantly lol. All part and parcel though I guess. Midwife tomorrow so looking forward to hearing my little bubs hb on her Doppler to see if it sounds any different to mine. Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

gnomette said:


> Yeh she threw him out of her house she was trying to be friends with him cause of the baby now she has told him if he turns up at her house then she will call the police she won't have him near her baby or her son ever she's stronger than that he is a control freak x she's ok though spoke to her a few times yesterday x

I am glad she's so strong and staying away from him! There are so many women that stay in abusive relationships, and think its "normal".


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

My DSs hb sounded like a galloping horse! Jess, what does your baby's hb sound like since you already know its a boy?


----------



## meggiemay93

Mtln I wonder where AF could be! I've been thinking like dolly and maybe you caught the egg without trying! If that's the cause it better stick stick stick!!!

Gnomette Yay for being in the 2ww hopefully this is our month!!!!! Your sis had every right to kick her ex out!!!! I'll be praying that the baby is unharmed!

All you prego ladies it seems like all of you need more sleep! lol

AFM AF is supposed to come valentine's day, but I refuse to test til the 28th. I've gotten too many BFN's a week after missed AF and having her show up the day of or day after I test. And besides we only bd'ed on the 29th of Jan and the 1st of Feb I O'ed on the 31st of Jan. So not getting my hopes up.


----------



## mackjess

mine sounds like galloping horses next to a chugging steam train. Lol


----------



## nicky160880

Naomi such an awful situation your sister is in so glad she seems to be being strong and doing the right thing. What a d**k doing that to any woman but let alone when she's pregnant! Aggh makes me so mad!
Jenna I have my next midwife appointment this morning too. I hope to hear the hb on their Doppler so will ask if she thinks it sounds like horses or a washing machine ! Haha. Tara I can't wait to find our if ur theory works for all of us :)
I'm going to Spain again on Saturday this time for 10 day, so really looking forward to seeing my boyfriend again. I really miss him. 
I'll be 16 weeks this Wednesday so excited about soon being able to feel the wee guy - I hope it's not too long!! Enjoy ur day girls xxx


----------



## nicky160880

hi Girls

So I had my 2nd midwife appointment this morning (although my normal woman was on hols so i had a fill in). All seemed to be fine and when she listened to the heartbeat with the doppler I ask about the horse/washing thing. She said now the hb is drowned out quite a bit with the placenta and its not until much later the hb might sound more like a horse/washing machine - what do you think about her thoughts tara - she might be wrong she seemed very young and a little nervous.....


----------



## nicky160880

oops meant to say....Jenna how did you get on at the midwife today?


----------



## Dollybird

Hey!! Midwife went well!! Little bubs was kicking at the Doppler and everything!!! Oh I never asked about the washing machine/horse but it defo sounded more horse like.. Very clear like clicking hooves. Can't believe I'm three weeks away from my halfway point.. Only 7 weeks away from "V day"!!!! Oh nicky wish I was off to Spain- my wee body could so with some sun!! Xxx


----------



## nicky160880

what's V-day? :)


----------



## nicky160880

aaahhh - just googled it - viability day!! didn't even know about it! :)

I'm now off to the dentist to get a big filling :( I hate going to the dentist!


----------



## Dollybird

Yes viability day! A wonderful landmark in pregnancy.. So far I've always aimed towards different milestones this preg.. First scan, 10 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks, now looking forward to 20 weeks. Helps me get through things rather than just stressing about how long till I actually give birth! Hope dentist goes well! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

ladies I am glad your appoinments went well today :) xx


----------



## Dollybird

Thank you bazz! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

sorry I have been MIA lately, my mind is just all over the place... I have my internal ultrasound at 4pm and I am not lookign forward to it at all!


----------



## Dollybird

Hope it goes well!! Let us know how u get on. The dildo cam never pleasant but its bearable.. Sure you'll be fine. And it's usually over with fairly quickly.xxx


----------



## Womble12

Glad your appointments went well today nicky and Jenna! Never heard of v-day either but I love it!! Shame your day ends with the dentist though nicky!

Good luck bailey, always find the thought is worse then the reality with the internal scan. Just think of it as helping you to get the rainbow baby once you're ready.x


----------



## bazzb

thanks ladies... i think I am more scared something is wrong... silly I know... just been having a rough time lately


----------



## Dollybird

im sure it will be fine. youve had more than your fair share of bad luck recently. Got my fingers crossed for u that all is well. xxx


----------



## Dollybird

righht.... help me decide..shall i or shall i not change my ticker?? really stupid but almost feel like it would be bad luck to change it.... but maybe if others say its ok it will be?? (yes im a crazy, superstitious, insecure, pregosaurus!)xxx


----------



## bazzb

I am superstitious as well so I probably wouldnt! just my opinion :)

and thanks yes I need some good luck for a bit :)


----------



## Womble12

Jenna, I changed mine yesterday, as was showing me 4 or 5 days behind, and I knew I was 13 weeks today and I wanted to see it in black and white, or green and brown, haha! It's not bad luck, it's just a countdown to how soon you'll be holding your baby!! And thats from me, the craziest most worried superstitious one out there!! I can't even go to sleep or leave for work for the day until my oh kisses my belly 3 times and the kisses me 3 times, as convinced myself if he doesn't then something bad will happen, Yes I am crazy!x


----------



## bazzb

All done the scan it only took 10 min
Will let you guys know if I get a call before my schedule app


----------



## jabish

Happy for you Dollybird!!!!
bazzb...hang in there and don't let your mind get the best of you


----------



## bazzb

Thx jabish !


----------



## meggiemay93

Nicky and Dolly Yay for your appts going well!!! Have fun in Spain Nicky!

Bazzb Yay for scan not taking long!!!! Hopefully you hear soon! When is your next appt?

AFM Interview tomorrow! They better not call me and reschedule again! I'm so nervous! Hope I sleep tonight!


----------



## nicky160880

jenna, I think its fine to change your ticker. I'm a wee bit superstitious about stuff like that too but I think it'll be fine :)
Bailey, glad your scan wasn't too bad. I always think anticipating an internal is worse than actually just having it. 

Has anyone else been having lots of headaches? This last week I feel like I've had a headache almost non-stop :( I'm never sure when I should start to worry about stuff. Do you think this is just normal pregnancy symptom? x


----------



## Dollybird

Bailey glad that's your scan done and over with. Meggie good luck with your interview!! Let us know how u get on! Nicky yeh it's normal. I get them a lot it's to do with all the hormones- my what to expect book says its more common as you enter the second trimester. Mine aren't so bad now so it's maybe just the initial switch from your body making hormones, to the placenta making them xxx


----------



## bazzb

thanks ladies!!!

i just got a call from my Dr. office she wants me to come in tonight after work and see her regarding my blood work. 

wish me luck im a bit nervous


----------



## Dollybird

Oh bailey hope all goes well! Let us know how u get on xxx


----------



## gnomette

Bailey I am pleased that the scan went ok an I hope that the drs results are all ok x thinking of you I am working tonight so will pop on when I can to ser how you get on x loves an hugs x 
glad everyone mw appointment went well Nicky I am so jealous that you are back off to Spain 
jabish hope you holding out from testing x
Meggie good luck with your interview x when you testing x


----------



## bazzb

thanks Guys

My scan results havent even been sent to my Dr. yet as the scan was yesterday... (they are slow lol) she said its regarding my blood work... my dr. also said if she calls me regarding blood something is off... i am hoping it is something simple like iron...


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz hoping the best, hopefully it is a small matter...making someone wait to get news is a god awful way to stress someone out lol


----------



## jabish

AGREEDmommynikki that they shouldn't make her wait cause your mind play games with you

gnomette...i am holding out..was feeling a bit queesy today but it went away and i was having some pains low in my uterus today..not sure if that means anything...how are you doing?


----------



## bazzb

thanks guys
not going there for another hour!! omg this is driving me insane!!!


----------



## mackjess

FX bailey! Even if they have something to talk to you about, I'm sure they have an answer for whatever it is. And answers are great! Hopefully it's something simple like you said.


----------



## gnomette

Fingers crossed Bailey that its just something simple I keep popping in an out x 
Jabish cramps can be a good sign have got everything crossed for you its my sons birthday the 14th but I will try to pop in xx
afm Yeh I am not bad 6dpo an all of a sudden feeling really doubtful bout this cycle we dtd everyother day til wed then Thursday too then twice over the weekend just incase my app was wrong didn't manage to do opks cause of the way my shifts fell working nights messes every thing up x so really trying not to worry an take this stupid 2ww all calm an chilled I have loads to keep me busy with my sons birthday
hope everyone's ok 
Tara any sign of af at all x


----------



## bazzb

Thx so all hormones are ok except prolactin 
It's 29 and she would like to see it under 24 so she is sending me to a specialist


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bailey- I hope everything is alright!

AFM- I spent the morning in the ER receiving fluids and anti-nausea medicine. The vomiting I had the other day turned out to be a darn stomach bug and not just morning sickness! I couldn't keep any fluids down for about 24 hrs, so i had DH take me this morning because I pretty much couldn't move because I was so weak! I feel so much better now! They gave me a prescription for anti-nausea meds and for an antibiotic for a bladder infection to top it all off!


----------



## gnomette

I have no Idea what prolactin is x is it what's causing you to have no af? X 
Amanda I am sorry you have been in hospital glad your feeling better now x


----------



## bazzb

It's higher is pregnant females and bread feeding females
If you are neither which I am not it can cause irregular or absent periods

I googled and they do the MRI to see if u have a Tumor or what not


----------



## bazzb

Feel better ananda! Xo


----------



## gnomette

Try not to worry an Google is not a good thing at all xx I hope you get an appointment with a specialist really soon sending you massive hugs xx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks xox I hate this :(


----------



## mackjess

Amanda, I'm so sorry you are sick. I've had a respiratory flu and have been sick since Saturday. I was feeling better till last night and had trouble breathing. Sat up the rest of the night bc I was afraid to fall back asleep and had dh take me to my gp soon as they opened (they have a walkin urgent care side) and got on antibiotics. They don't hear congestion in my lungs but it burns when I breathe so they think they are inflamed. finally felt good enough to sleep and just woke up feeling better again. glad they got you to keep fluids down and hope you continue to feel better.


----------



## gnomette

Bailey ((hugs))


----------



## Dollybird

Hey bailey. Hope everything turns out ok. Surely 29 is only slightly elevated?? Lets hope it's nothing. And at least the rest of your bloodwork was normal. :hugs:
Amanda hope you feel better soon! So horrid feeling unwell at the best of times, never mind when you're preg! Tww ladies how long left now till testing?? Can't be much longer?? Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Bailey, hope all turns out ok. How long will you wait for next appointment? I've read about prolactin before and I think its easily solvable, though I don't really know that much about it. At least you're en route to some answers at last.

Jess and Amanda, so sorry you've both not been well. Amanda that sounds terrible, I'm sure any normal illness is far far worse when you're pregnant, makes everything so much harder. Hope you're feeling better.

Can't believe we're so close to testing times now, looking forward to some nice test results 

I'm running v late for work as was up all night yet again with an upset stomach. Wasn't gonna go in but conscience got the better of me. I've realised I dont have throwing up sickness, I have sickness down the other end...!! Now that is prob tmi for first thing in the morning!! Sorry girls!! Sophie xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Sophie sorry u feel ill too! And you too jess.. Dearie me everyone is sick! Hope u all feel better soon ladies xxx


----------



## nicky160880

omg we're dropping like flies. I can't imagine a difficult being ill when preg is - I'm still struggling a little with preg symptoms I don't think i would cope with illness on top!!

excited about testing times soon :)

bailey, glad your getting some answers......it lets you get your body fixed while your man sorts his :) hopefully not too long xx


----------



## bazzb

I have to wait a week or so for them to call with the app
So I really have no clue!
After googling lol I no I no mimt number is just slightly Hugh compared to some so I'm hoping with meds it drops quickly. I don't want to do an MRI as I am closterphoic but will do what needs to he done of course

Sorry to rant
Thx for the support ladies!!!


----------



## gnomette

Oh hun that sucks but like Nicky said it gives you time to get things sorted wile your hubby gets his stuff sorted an hopefully you won't need an mri an the drs will try you on meds first see if it works xx it will all work out I just know it will xx 
Meggie an jabish I think are both testing this week I am not gonna test til Sunday or Monday at least x 
illness is awful specially when you are pregnant an there is not much you can do xx 
hope everyone is feeling better an getting on well 
has anyone heard from Tara or Meggie?


----------



## mackjess

slightly high doesn't sound too bad, dolly made a good point. hugs dear.


----------



## bazzb

thanks:)

Question for you all... do you havea holiday this monday also?


----------



## nicky160880

nope, not here in Scotland


----------



## bazzb

Ohh ok... we have it off its called Family day... its sort of new it started back a few years ago... i am excited to stay home on a monday :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz, There are always Open MRIs where you arent in a little tunnel (esp made for those fearful of tight spaces). Just make sure you do not have ANY metal in because I went to school for radiology and Ive read stories about MRI machines lifting a whole heavy oxygen tank and sucking it to the machine because someone had forgotten and left it in the room...imagine if that was a belly button ring! OUCH! lol.


----------



## bazzb

LOL thanks for the laugh... i will remove all jewllrey and i took my belly ring out two years ago ahaha


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz, Your Welcome :) Wish I was sitting at home having a family day..Im sitting in a tax office wishing someone would come in to do their taxes! I am very bored. 

Anyone have any fancy Valentines Day plans? V-day used to be my favorite holiday until I started getting disappointed yearly lol...Last year was alright so we will see how tomorrow pans out


----------



## bazzb

i have no plans as im still mad at hubby LOL.

hoping he gets me flowers though


----------



## nicky160880

i have no plans :( but will make up for it on Saturday when I'm back with my boy in Spain ;)


----------



## bazzb

hehe yay for spain this weekend Nicky :)


----------



## gnomette

No we don't do valentines at all its my sons birthday so Valentine's just doesn't get a look in we tried for a few years but we had cards left in written an forgotten so gave up x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jess- so sorry you have been sick too! I had a cold 2 weeks ago, and when I finally started to feel better I got sick again! Yuckiness!

Sophie- sorry you've been having tummy issues! It's no fun! 

Bailey- I'm a pro at MRIs! Lol! But I've only had them on my head. Will they be looking at your uterus? If so, I wonder if they can just put your lower half in the machine.

Now that I've got my nausea under control, diahreha is the culprit! This is definitly no fun with a 2 1/2 yo that likes to get into things that he's not supposed to when I have to rush upstairs to use the bathroom! It's been a cartoon kind of day! Lol! With all this yuckiness I have lost 3 lbs, so I have only gained 1.5 lbs this pregnancy so far.


----------



## mackjess

We used to not really do anything for Valentine's Day until our favorite steak place started doing a special on the weekend around VD a few years ago, and it also happened to be around the same time my DH found out he got promoted to his dream job. So we have been doing that the last 3 years. We won't be celebrating til Sunday though, and I probably won't be back to 100% by tomorrow. I slept til 10:30am!! And still congested but breathing doesn't make my lungs feel like they are burning anymore so that is good news. I asked for no flowers this year since I have a cabinet full of vases. It's really expensive, I'd rather him just get flowers on his way home and I can plunk them in a vase I already have. Hopefully I get a card with chocolate since I got him a card with candy.

Bazz- I have Monday off for President's Day.


----------



## bazzb

yay for holidays jess!

and Amanda mine will be of my brain also... they want to make sure there is no mass near my pituitary gland.... from what i have read usually if you have a mass there the number would be much higher but hey Im not doctor... just going by google!


----------



## MommyNikki

mackjess---steak sounds delish! I can see why you would keep up that tradition :)

Bazz, for his sake, I hope he gets you flowers as well, otherwise he should make a nice cozy bed in the dog house hehe Mike and I were watching tv and a proflowers commercial came on and I said "those will do" lol HINT HINT mother trucker! LOL

Pray sorry you are soo sick...when I was pregnant with my son, my daughter caught this horrible 10 day bug were all we could do was give her pedialyte..poor thing was only a couple months too so it was very hard. BUT as soon as she got better, me and OH caught it and I literally thought I was gonna die from a combo of dehydration, starvation, and exhaustion. Its soo rough to be sick while preggo because the other symptoms dont just go away cause your sick, they just pile on!

Nicky, I would love to be spending my time in Spain (even if it was without OH lol) so I do not pity you lol but I hope that he treats you to something special when you guys reunite.

gnomette, sorry to hear you dont celebrate it anymore but at least you have something wonderful to celebrate in its place! Hopefully DH is a sweet heart the other 364 days :)

AFM OH and I plan to go to Grove City outlets this Friday for all of the President Day sales...and to get me a new Coach purse (maybe...I never can seem to buy for myself since having kids...get used to that you new moms out there....your kids will look like a million bucks and you will look like 10 bucks, wearing clothes youve had the past 2 years lol )


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bailey- I hope meds help so you don't have to have it! I pray for no mass!

Jess- what steakhouse?

I don't think we are doing much tomorrow...maybe I'll be able to eat! Lol! But Friday DS is having a sleepover with the in laws, so DH are going to have a date night! We got a gift card to The Capital Grille (never been there) for Christmas, so we'll have a nice dinner! I wish it was to McCormick and Schmicks because there chocolate bag is my favorite dessert! 

I would rather have chocolate dipped strawberries and other fruits from edible arrangements than flowers! Yum yum!


----------



## mackjess

Pray, I LOOOVE M&S. That is DHs favorite. My fave though is J Gilbert's and that is who has the V Day specials this weekend. We did it the one year just to celebrate his promotion, then decided maybe celebrating valentines day wasn't so bad! :haha:


----------



## MommyNikki

Ahh I want some chocolate covered strawberries---I may have to buy myself some tonight


----------



## bazzb

girls now i want choclates! thanks a lot lol!!

Nikki i wanna go shopping in grove city soooooo bad, i am in MAJOR need of a new purse :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hi ladies! can i join?....

grove city, huh? grove city, pa outlets? not far from me.


----------



## bazzb

sure the more the merrier :)


----------



## meggiemay93

Gnomette I've decided I won't be testing til the 28th. AF will be 2 weeks late then. I'm crazy, but I don't think I can handle another BFN just to have AF come the next day. And I really feel like this isn't my month. 

Bazzb I'm so sorry you're going to have to have a MRI. I'll be praying they don't find a mass. 

Pray, Mackjess, and Womble I hope you girls get better soon!!!

MamaTo2Girls Welcome and sorry for your loss!!

AFM The interview went pretty well and I'll find out in a few days whether I got the job or not. DH and I are planning on doing something for valentine's day, but not sure what yet. I'm just praying AF doesn't show up tomorrow and it holds off for at least a day, nine months would be great though.


----------



## bazzb

good luck with the job maggie! i also hope AF stays away for 9 months for you :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Mama and bazz I am amazed that some of you are close enough to know what I am talking about, even mtln is somewhat close...I was thinking most of ya were from the uk or so...bazz I know your from Canada (with clothing tax lol) so I thought you may have came to Erie to shop but didn't think grove city...I'm about an hour north from the outlets

Mama where are you from?


----------



## bazzb

so your like 7 hours away from me :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i'man hour away from the outlets as well. I am located east of meadville, near the ohio border.


----------



## jabish

were gonna celebrate this weekend with a movie and dinner.....but my big plans for tommorow are testing for pregnancy.."4" days early


----------



## mackjess

fx jabish!


----------



## MommyNikki

Oh wow you are close mama I've only been to meadville a couple times but def drive thru it on 79 a lot ... Bazz your closer to me than the uk haha.. If I had to drive 7 hours to the outlets I would be driving to New York City instead lol 

Bazz how have things been with dh? OH was real nice this morning so now he's being a jizz..I knew he couldn't help himself lol ... Wish I had more girlfriends around here cuz I sure need a break


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oops, i said east...i meant west! lol anywho..... i don't have many girlfriends out here myself. I moved here with my husband and move away from all my family and friends to start a new life....they are 6 hours away from me on the other side of pa.


----------



## MommyNikki

Oh wow you are close mama I've only been to meadville a couple times but def drive thru it on 79 a lot ... Bazz your closer to me than the uk haha.. If I had to drive 7 hours to the outlets I would be driving to New York City instead lol 

Bazz how have things been with dh? OH was real nice this morning so now he's being a jizz..I knew he couldn't help himself lol ... Wish I had more girlfriends around here cuz I sure need a break


----------



## bazzb

Thing with hubby are slowly getting better Nikki
I moved here as well so very few girlfriends either 

Gl jabish !


----------



## Dollybird

Heh ladies! Wow I had three pages to catch up on! Lol. I went out last night for a lovely meal with hubby. We had our valentines early as it was his day off. Was lovely had chateuxbriand.. (Not how it's spelt I know but u get the idea lol) was lovely, but we had to have it well done cause of me being preggers.. I miss medium meat! Anyways this kicked off me reciting a list of the foods I was missing and telling hubby he better have them ready and waiting for me after the birth!! Haha. Mm chocolate covers strawberrys sound amazing- could Do with some of those right now! Bailey that hubby of yours better be getting u flowers today! Amanda hope your "runs" clear up soon :winkwink: 
Welcome Mama! Lovely to have someone new join us! 
I had a dream last night that there were at least two bfps this month on this thread- dreamt yous put up bfp pics.. Not sure who it was the dream wasn't that specific but lets hope it comes true!! Jabish good luck with testing have my fingers crossed for u! Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Morning all, also got a lot to catch up on!! Welcome mama, nice to have you join us. Jenna I love chateurbriand (also no idea how to spell it!). Beef just isn't as good cooked through though is it! I went to a Gordon Ramsey place last night, sounds fancy but I was their early evening deal, 3 courses for £20! Anyway I had this burger, had to have it cooked through, & for the first time it was still amazing!!!! All soft and melt in mouth, delicious!

Nicky, have a great time in Spain. Some sun would be lovely right now.

Good luck today jabish, everything crossed for you. Gnomette and meggiemay and now mama, hoping for all you guys too.

Hope everyone else is alright too, my brain isn't with it and I can't remember what I read on last few pages. I'm still not 100%, Amanda i share your 'condition'!, and v late to work today. I may go home sick at lunchtime, I need to sleep soooo had. Have a lovely valentines day everybody xx

Oh Nikki, think it was you, I loved your description of kids looking a million dollars and you looking ten dollars, laughed out loud, I can see that being me too!!!!


----------



## jabish

BFN this morning :(


----------



## bazzb

Sorry jabish! How many dpo?


----------



## bazzb

Just went to The kitchen and there are a dozen white roses arranged beautifully in a vase :)
He's still in the shower! Guess I should thanks him when he gets out


----------



## Dollybird

Still early jabish.. You're not out yet! Bailey I'm pleased u woke up to some lovely flowers  xxx


----------



## Dollybird

kinda changed my tickers ladies..wasnt brave enough (stupid i know) to go the whole hog...but what do yous think of my compromise?xxx


----------



## nicky160880

very good dolly!! a happy medium! :)

bailey - glad you got some lovely roses :)

mama - welcome to the group. so sorry about your loss, there's a few girls here with late losses - it still terrifies me :(

hope everyone has a nice v day xxx


----------



## bazzb

Great idea Dolly!!!


----------



## gnomette

Jabish sorry bout your bfn like jenna said your not out til af shows don't give up yet x 
Meggie you must have a strong will power x 
Bailey glad your hubby is trying to make things up to you an that Things are getting better xx fingers crossed he will spoil you later x 
Jenna love the compromise x glad you had such a lovely evening xx 
I am loosing track of everyone now x but everyone's Valentine's sound wonderful x 
momma I am sorry for your loss x but welcome x 
afm just a quick pop in to see how everyone is I am cooking party food for my son making cakes an jellys an things x 
love's an hugs to all xx sorry if I missed anyone x


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks for all the warm welcome girls! I feel kinda worried and out already and I'm only 2dpo! If some of you can take a look at my chart....I had a great thermal shift yesterday to confirm O....but today it went back down to the rnge it was before I got that shift.... I hope it isn't a bad thing. I hope it goes back up tomorrow! Fallback rise, maybe? Have any of you heard of it or had it yourself?


----------



## bazzb

ive never had it before but I have heard of it. Fxd crossed thats what is it for you sand you did O :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jenna- I'm not sure what that is, but I still eat my steak medium rare. I know your not supposed to, but can't stand my steak cooked well done!

Mama- welcome!

Womble- I sure hope you start to feel better soon! I finally had to take some Imodium yesterday, because my bottom was getting sore...I know ick! But since then I am feeling better and have been eating a pretty normal diet today!

Jabish- sorry about the bfn!

AFM- so DH forgot to make reservations for tomorrow night, so we are unable to get into the restaurant we were going to, so we are now going to the M&S Grill, which is part of McCormick & Schmicks, and they have my favorite dessert too! I'm looking forward to a Chocolate Bag! Yum!


----------



## MommyNikki

Okay so just had the scariest day of my life. OH was being real nice today and we decided to bd (we don't really bd often so I was all for it) no pain but about 5 minutes in, he stopped and said I was bleeding..so I thought maybe cuz we didn't do it in a while. Go to the bathroom and wipe, a lot of blood, I told him that after I went to this appt I had that we should probably go to the hospital. I started walking to the door and woosh.. I felt like my water broke. Sat on the toilet and blood just poured out. We raced to the hospital. Got in an awful fight with the triage nurse and went to the women's hospital instead because they were taking ppl before me for shit like hives and a guy who lost his appetite????? I caused a WHOLE scene because of that nurse trying to downplay my situation and talk shit to me. Got to the women's hospital and use the bathroom. Filled the toilet with blood again..at this point I'm checking the toilet for my baby. I honestly had no hope, I couldn't set myself up just to lose another. Got into sono and there my little baby was, perfect heartbeat and adequate fluid. My cervix was no open and I was not losing my pregnancy. OH and I started crying. It was truly a miracle. I can only credit god for this because with how much blood I lost, I didn't think there was any way. This was the best Valentines day gift I could have ever gotten. It turned out that the bleeding was from my placenta being right over my cervix and it must have torn during bd'ing. Praise The Lord ! God is good!


----------



## mackjess

omg nikki, I bet you were terrified. poor thing! so everything is fine with the placenta now?


----------



## MommyNikki

They said I'm going to keep bleeding for the next couple days until it tapers off but it will fix itself. It was so terrifying


----------



## bazzb

omg Nikki!! sooo scarry I am sooo glad your baby is okay... thank god you had a scan hunny

big hugs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks Bailey, yes if I didn't have a scan I would have believed my pregnancy was over for sure, I'm still in shock that my baby is ok


----------



## bazzb

So glad he or she is okay
Xoxox to u hunny


----------



## jabish

ok ladies i just got htis on an 88cent walamrt test...what do ya think/...i am sick in the stomach nervous:wacko:


----------



## bazzb

Bfp Janish!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

BFP girl! Congrats!!!! :)


----------



## bazzb

How r u feeling now nikki


----------



## meggiemay93

Jabish That is a BFP!!!!

MommyNikki That is horrible!!! I'm glad the woman's hospital got you in and that your little one is doing good!!! I'll be praying you stop bleeding soon and it doesn't happen again! The Lord was definitely looking out for your little one! I can't believe the lady at the emergency room treated you like that!

AFM No AF yet! But we'll see what tomorrow brings. And I got the post office job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

Congrats on the job Maggie!!!!
How many dpo r u


----------



## mackjess

congrats on the job meggie! I know the extra income and benefits will be so helpful when ttc and when your rainbow baby is on the way!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nikki- I am so glad everything is ok! I would be freaking out too! So scary!

Jabish- that looks like a :bfp: to me girl! Congrats!

Meggie- congrats on the job!


----------



## nicky160880

Woo hoo jabish that's a defo BFP! So exciting. X

Gosh Nikki what a horrible time you had I would have been exactly the same as you, so so scary. Anyway thank god it's all ok geez! Gosh hope you don't have to go through that again. Glad ur ok xxx


----------



## nicky160880

Ooh meggie forgot to say well done on the job :)


----------



## gnomette

Jabish that is definitely a bfp congrats hun xx really pleased for you xx
Meggie yay for the job an how many dpo are you? 
Nikki it all sounds really scary but glad that your ok an so is baby xx are you going to be given another scan to make sure that your placenta is healing properly x


----------



## Womble12

Oh my god girls, I'm on bus to work & am in tears, but tears of happiness! Nickki, thank god your baby is ok, what a shock, so happy for you xx. 

And jabish that is 100% a bfp, amazing!!!!!!  

Mama, when I got my first bfp, fertility friend didn't even give me cross hairs to say I ovulated as my temp didn't rise enough above the cover line. Plus I've also heard of a dip after ovulation. So fingers crossed.

Pray, glad the Imodium worked. Its crossed my mind many a time whether to give it a go!

Naomi hope your son had a good birthday and everyone had nice valentines days. Bailey, sounds like your oh made a good effort on the roses.

Well done on the job meggiemay, its clearly a good week for you, so here's hoping for a bfp.

Tara, how you getting on? Any sign of af?

Right, gotta get these hormones in check and stop crying on the bus when I read the forum!!!! Have great days everyone xx


----------



## Dollybird

Omg again I've missed loads!! Firstly nikki I'm so glad your bubs is ok. What a horrible horrible shock for you. At least now u know u have placenta previa.. No more bd'ing for you till it shifts. 
Meggie congrats on the job!! Wonderful news!! 
Mama I'm not so sure about all the temping stuff- only tried it for one cycle and it stressed me out so much I stopped. But hope it means o for u!! 
Jabish :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: !!!! So excited!! Are u gonna do any more tests? 
Naomi how's the party go?? I'm totally in the mood for party food for brekkie just thinking bout it.. I love those sausages and cheese an pickle on stick- we always used to have them at parties when I was wee. 
Amanda glad the runs have stopped! Hope your bottom recovers quickly!! Lol.
Yes where is Tara?? Not heard from her in a few days. 
Afm- had a wee bit of a scarey day yesterday- but well is prob better if I just explain and it doesn't sound that scarey when written down sounds stupid really. Anyways was walking the dog (again) and felt a little gush of fluid.. Now my first thought was omg I've peed myself!! Lol. Since becoming preg I've had a bit of stress incontenence and the midwife told my my pelvic floor is probably not as it should be cause of my job (she reckons in nursing we tend to only pee once a day when we're busy which yeh it's true). So went back to the house to go check but ... Ok so here's the tmi.. If was clear.. Not like urine at all and erm didn't smell like urine. Anyways that's starts stressing me out wondering if its amniotic fluid.. Ok so not much point to this story I guess cause I didn't get checked in the end.. I'm kinda thinking is prob was just urine, and its not happened again and I've read if it was fluid it would trickle constantly not just now and then. Plus I'm not sore and have had no bleeding.... What do yous think?? Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Jenna, I'm sure its nothing to worry about, could just be cm, but either way if give your midwife a call just to run it by them.

P.s. I loooooove mini sausages!!!!!! Sometimes I'll buy myself a snack pack from m&s at lunch!!


----------



## Dollybird

I kinda feel bad phong my midwife though-- don't like to feel like I'm annoying them all the time and worry they'll think I'm a pest lol xxx


----------



## jabish

you all are so wonderful and thank you sooo much... i have taken 2 more tests and got the same result...the one this morning aint realy any darker and that concerns me so please be praying everything is ok...i am nervously estatic..lol


----------



## MommyNikki

Meggie congrats on the job, that's a really good job. As for the nurse, I filed a complaint against her and the director of nursing told me that even tho I'm not 18 weeks yet, that if I have any more problems during my pregnancy to by pass the er and go right to the women's hospital (the 2 hospitals are connected).

Bazz I'm feeling better, I have like a soreness to my stomach but that seems to be it. Bleeding has already tapered off and almost gone, thank god.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Jabish, hcg doubles every 48 hours so tomorrow it should look darker...FX for you!

I didn't read what happened nikki, but that is scary and glad everything is ok


----------



## meggiemay93

AF showed up at 3 this morning. And it looks like she's going to be horrible this time


----------



## Dollybird

Aw meggie I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: xxx


----------



## bazzb

Meggie I am so sorry hunny


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Meggie- so sorry that the witch came!

Jabish- I wouldn't worry about the darkness, because you are still very early!

Jenna- I'm sure OB's offices are used to all sorts of questions and concerns! When I was PG with DS, I called in a lot! Lol!

Nikki- I hope that nurse has some major consequences!

Womble- the doc at the ER told me to let it go for a while to help flush the virus out, but if it started getting painful to take some Imodium.

AFM- I'm afraid that I am just getting better to get sick again...ugg! I'm now sneezing a lot and have a runny nose. I'm tired of this constant sickness! I have basically been sick for the whole month of February and the second half of January. I don't think I was sick at all when I was pg with DS!


----------



## bazzb

amanda I hope you feel better real soon xoxo


----------



## mackjess

meggie - SS about AF. Glad you have a job starting up to distract you a bit, and then when you distracted you will prob get your BFP!

Jabish - I tested really early myself with cheapies, and it took a long time to get darker. Almost 5 days? I think they are sensitive to show the BFP, but not necessarily good at showing changes since they don't have the sponges and fancy stuff in them like the other tests. I really only saw it get darker with the FRER. It wasn't til AF was several days late that I got a decent line on the cheapies.


----------



## mackjess

Pray - girl please take care of yourself. I SOOO hope you do not get the resp bug I'm still getting over. Feel better finally and at work, just coughing gunk up. If you do, try the cepacol cough drops. They were the only ones that worked on my sore throat. I have invested in 5 different brands!


----------



## gnomette

Meggie my mil worked at the post office for a wile she really enjoyed it xx sorry af got you xx 
Jenna I would call the mw they are there to make sure your happy an healthy if you have any worries they are there to listen an put your mind at ease so don't worry bout calling them x 
jabish don't worry bout the test not getting darker everyday it will get there x 
Amanda I hope you start to feel better soon xx 
afm my son had a brilliant time we took him to Bluewater today to spend his birthday money an to take him out for lunch wile my dad had my daughter so he had proper mummy an daddy time an my sister called me to tell me she has started to miscarry x :'(


----------



## bazzb

gnomette i am so sorry to hear about your sister! xo


----------



## mtln777

Hi girls, I'm sorry I haven't been around, been under some serious stress with my 7yr old.........So here goes, as a toddler we thought she was a little immature for her age in preschool, then came kindergarten and they labeled her "developmenatlly delayed", we had her repeat kindergarten and was determined she had a processing disorder just this year. So he teacher thought we should try meds?????? So I took her to my pediatrician, he said we could "experiment " with a med as he determined she may be BORDERLINE ADHD....:cry: Last saturday she started this medication called Adderoll....Well needless to say she had evry bad side effect to the medication, loss of appetite, agitation, depression, insomnia, mood changes, continuis chewing on lips, nervousness....By tuesday morning and being up for 4 days with this depressed agitated child, I called the dr and he wanted to see her ASAP...My poor little Lily lost 4lbs in 4days and was a mess. We immediatelty took her off the med per the md as he said she did not have ADHD.....So I have been catching up on sleep and spending every waking moment trying to put food in this kids mouth....Ug it has been sooooooo stressful...She is a very active child and Mike took her outside to plpay in the snow she built a chair to sit in it while he built the snowman. :nope: We also are going to our local childrens's hospital clinic to get a proper evaluation done so they can give us a REAL dx. I have been a wreck and so has mike. Lily has been off the med since weds am and is finally starting to become our child again. :) xoxoxo 

Still NO sign of AF????? We did dtd the other day and I didn't think I was ovulating and he didn't pull out and I have been having LOTS of CM.....So I don't know anymore going to give it some more time and maybe the witch will show and is just late???? or screwed up from the 2 chemicals :shrug: 

Nicky so sorry yo had that scare....SO glad that everything is ok. :hugs:

Jenna NO question is ever stupid when u our a 1st time mom......u do not know what to expect and it is always better to be safe then sorry....My 1st I was annoying tooooooo....Ur expected to be it's the 1st time ur body is going through this :) p.s Welcome to pregnancy brings wet panties...lol sounds normal to me......

Everyone who is sick let's hope you are on the mend...Sorry if I am not being personal to everyone I had to catch up 12 pages back.....

Jabish :happydance::happydance::happydance: xoxoxoxo

Meggie sorry the witch got u xoxoxo 

Mama Welcome!!!!!!!! :hugs: You are on a VERY lucky thread...Stick here and you will get a BFP.....Right girls????

Bailey~glad you got answers and flowers......double bonus!!!! :hugs: 

Niomi~thanks for thinking of me when I was only missing for 1 day......xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo lots of love :flower:

Gotta go run to my parens and get my Valentine from my dad :) I love him. I will show u what he gets me when I go get it. Super cute....

U girls rock and sorry if I left anyone out no hard feelings my brain is just getting back to normal, I think :hugs: Tara xoxoxo


----------



## mtln777

By the way who is AFM????? I can't figure it out and have been looking thru the thread catching up....Am I just that sleep deprived I'm being a dumb dumb :dohh: :)


----------



## bazzb

Im at work will catch up with your message tonignt Tara but AFM means (as for me) lol
xox to you


----------



## MommyNikki

Meggie sorry for Af :(


----------



## Womble12

Meggiemay so sorry af got you x

And so sad to hear about your sis Naomi.

Tara, glad Lily's on the mend. 

Just popping in, catch up later.


----------



## meggiemay93

Pray I hope you get to feeling better soon! That can't be much fun going from one sickness to another while prego.

Gnomette I'm so sorry your sis started to miscarry, that's horrible!!

Mtln I don't know girl, but I think you should test just in case. I hope you get your Lily figured out. Those ADHD meds are horrible stuff!! I'll be praying for her!


----------



## Womble12

Has anyone suffered migraines while pregnant? I have never had them before in my life but the last few days i've had splitting headaches and I'm not sure what to take for it, as paracetamol doesn't do the trick. Also extremely bunged up and sore throat. Pray, what you been taking if anything? I'm due to go house hunting then football at 3pm, but I'm so tired I wanna duck outta football, but I go witha friend and I feel terrible if I let him down by not going. But my head hurts so much, & I gotta do the house hunting as we need to move before babies born. Sorry, feeling miserable this morning.xx


----------



## jabish

the test i took this morning was negative so.....i feel sick..can't believe this is happenning


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Womble, I had awful headaches/migraineswhen I was pregnant last time and unfortunately m/c at 18 weeks. I'm not saying yourgoing to m/c so don't get upset! lol I think I may have read it might be from not drinking enough water? Best bet would be to ask your ob doctor. Mine nusually only occured towards night time. And it seemed like every day or close to it or a few days in a row. Good luck to you and let me know what you find out if it ever happens to me again, I will know. :)


----------



## bazzb

Post a pic jabish

Womble I have no advice I used to get terrible headaches when I was pregnant also must be the hormones I just kept taking a few Tylenol and trying to nap
Good luck house hunting


----------



## gnomette

Jabish I am so sorry sending you massive hugs x 
I had migraines with my daughter I used to find a warm drink then a sit down in a dark room or a bath in a dimly lit room used to use candles used to help ease it but sleep an plenty to drink was the only thing that actually stopped it x


----------



## gnomette

Oh an do you drink a lot of tea or coffe cause too much caffeine can cause headaches


----------



## Dollybird

Sophie I got loads headaches (unusual for me) around about where u are just now in yor pregnancy. It's to do with the chane in hormones as the placenta takes over. They will clear up don't worry. They're awful though- the kind that just don't seem to go away. Naiomi so sorry to hear about your sister. Hope she is bearing up ok what an awful thing to go through. 
Tara hope you gets things sorted with your little one, its scarey trying out new meds especially when you don't know if they are right or not. Jabish Hun try not to worry mite just be yor urine was weaker. Was it the same type of test?
Amanda lots of rest, fluids, and vitamen c! Hope your OH is looking after you :winkwink:
Oh and Tara just remembered as was about to post "afm" you cracked me up.. Was sitting at work laughing my head off when I read that. 
So Afm- phoned midwife she was lovely. Very reassuring. Thinks it was pee :blush: and I guess I do too. No further leakages lol. Just want my 20 week scan now so I know for certain all is well. Baby had been kicking me all day though so I know he's up to something at least! Xxx


----------



## meggiemay93

Womble I don't have any advice for the migraine, but I hope you get to feeling better soon!!!

Jabish Dolly is right your urine might have just been weaker! I'm praying for everything to be okay!


----------



## gnomette

Tara I am glad lily is ok it seemed like ages since you had been around xx hugs as always xxx 
dolly glad you called the mw an that everything is ok x 
afm technically I can test today but managed not too as af feels like she's on her way x an my sister is ok but she won't answer the phone bit occasionally answers texts so not a lot I can do she won't let me go sit with her she wants to be left alone x


----------



## Womble12

Thanks everyone. Took 2 paracetamol and do feel bit better. Going to have bath now and early night. Jenna, hope you're right and they go soon, it's so misery inducing! Makes work hard too.

Jabish, don't lose faith, may have been weaker urine. Also, what kinda test was it. Try again tomorrow.

Naomi, hoping af stays away.

Oh, afm also made me smile  xx


----------



## Womble12

Forgot to say, glad midwife was lovely Jenna x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Womble12 said:


> Has anyone suffered migraines while pregnant? I have never had them before in my life but the last few days i've had splitting headaches and I'm not sure what to take for it, as paracetamol doesn't do the trick. Also extremely bunged up and sore throat. Pray, what you been taking if anything? I'm due to go house hunting then football at 3pm, but I'm so tired I wanna duck outta football, but I go witha friend and I feel terrible if I let him down by not going. But my head hurts so much, & I gotta do the house hunting as we need to move before babies born. Sorry, feeling miserable this morning.xx

I haven't really been taking anything yet. I'm on an antibiotic for my bladder infection. When I was pg with DS I would get bad headaches especially at night, and plain Tylenol wasn't cutting it. So my OB told me to take Tylenol PM, which also helped me sleep.

Gnomette: so sorry about your sis! It's such a terrible thing to go through!

Jabish: as others have said, your urine may have been weaker, and the test may not have been as sensitive as well. I hope your BFP returns! :hugs:

So I figured out why my bottom hurts so bad, and it's not a pleasant problem. (TMI warning) Apparently with all my diahreha I developed a hemorrhoid. I have never had one before, but it is not fun!


----------



## Womble12

Amanda, ouch hemmeroids. I've read you can get them when pregnant but I also haven't had them before so wouldn't know what to spot. What can you do about it?

Looked up Tylenol, as don't think we get it here in the uk, but looks like paracetamol I think?. I could do with the pm version as its 3.45am and I can't sleep. Got up and had some warm milk and heading back shortly to try and sleep. 

Good luck with the test today Jabish x


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

my chart looks like a mess. i've never had such a chart look like this, at least post-o anyways. Am i out already? I don't think they look good.


----------



## gnomette

Hi all I know nothing about hemmeroids or bout charts sorry xx 
jabish did you test again this morning?
got a call off my sister this morning an she went to a&e last night an they said her cervix is still closed so they think the bleeding will stop she's got a scan booked for Friday x
I tested this morning an got a bfn I am 11dpo so not sure what to think I know its early but I have lost any hope this cycle so fully expecting af to show on Wed x


----------



## Womble12

Mama I'm no chart expert but it looks too early to be an af dip. Could be an implantation dip? Were you temping at same time each day? Little things like a bad nights sleep can affect your temp. Guess you just have to see what you get tomrw. Sorry am not much help.

Naomi, 11dpo is still early, you still never know. Keep fingers crossed for ya x 
Sounds positive for your sister too, must be very nerve wracking for her though.

Can anyone see my tickers? Cause it's not showing up on my iPad?!


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble i can see your tickers and I'm on my phone


----------



## Womble12

MommyNikki said:


> Womble i can see your tickers and I'm on my phone

Thanks Nikki, must be the iPad!


----------



## bazzb

I can see them also on my iPhone


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Womble12 said:


> Amanda, ouch hemmeroids. I've read you can get them when pregnant but I also haven't had them before so wouldn't know what to spot. What can you do about it?
> 
> Looked up Tylenol, as don't think we get it here in the uk, but looks like paracetamol I think?. I could do with the pm version as its 3.45am and I can't sleep. Got up and had some warm milk and heading back shortly to try and sleep.
> 
> Good luck with the test today Jabish x

My mom had them with my brother after labor from all the pushing. She told me to use the cream, like preparation H. It helps with the pain and helps shrink it. It's been working so far because I don't feel it as much.

Naomi- I'm glad to hear about your sister! I hope everything is ok! As for your bfn, you are still early! Your not out till the :witch: shows!

Womble- I can see your tickers on my iPad!


----------



## bazzb

Naiomi I hope your sister will be on xo

Amanda ouch!!! Hope the cream helps !

Good morning to everyone else


----------



## Dollybird

Sophie I can see your tickers! Sometimes I can't see mine on my iPhone- think it's temperamental lol.
Amanda I have the dreaded piles also! That cream works a treat though. Clears them up quite quick. Failing that I'd advise ice packs (if they sore) and honey believe it or not. Honey shrinks them. (I work in a colorectal ward btw and we see a lot of piles.. I'm not just a weirdo who goes about putting honey on things! Haha. It's tried and tested our consultant recommends it. Also icing sugar works).
Naiomi hope you sis is ok, will be praying for her. 11dpo is still early so you're by no means out yet chick. 
Afm been nightshift all weekend. Am exhausted. Struggling to sleep through the day. Only had three hours today- gonna be shattered tonigh. Hope it's quiet. Was busy last night. Just had a potato waffle sandwich it was amazing! Haha. Baby is moving a lot just now- been feeling him loads the past few days wee rascal. It's a lovely feeling xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Hope all the rest of you ladies are well!! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Dollybird said:


> Sophie I can see your tickers! Sometimes I can't see mine on my iPhone- think it's temperamental lol.
> Amanda I have the dreaded piles also! That cream works a treat though. Clears them up quite quick. Failing that I'd advise ice packs (if they sore) and honey believe it or not. Honey shrinks them. (I work in a colorectal ward btw and we see a lot of piles.. I'm not just a weirdo who goes about putting honey on things! Haha. It's tried and tested our consultant recommends it. Also icing sugar works).
> Naiomi hope you sis is ok, will be praying for her. 11dpo is still early so you're by no means out yet chick.
> Afm been nightshift all weekend. Am exhausted. Struggling to sleep through the day. Only had three hours today- gonna be shattered tonigh. Hope it's quiet. Was busy last night. Just had a potato waffle sandwich it was amazing! Haha. Baby is moving a lot just now- been feeling him loads the past few days wee rascal. It's a lovely feeling xxx

Interesting, I would have never thought of honey! Lol!


----------



## Dollybird

It's all to do with osmosis.. The high sugar content draws all the fluid out the pile causing it to shrink. Of course id try the cream first though.. The honey is a bit messy! Haha xxx


----------



## meggiemay93

Gnomette I hope AF stays away for you! It's still early so the test could be wrong. I'll be praying that your sis doesn't miscarry and that the baby doesn't have any damage.

Pray I hope the cream works!!! And you get to feeling better soon!

AFM Having a horrible day. I'm going to be not trying not preventing cause i'm having a horrible time and just can't stand it. I think I'm gonna be away from here for awhile too. Sorry


----------



## bazzb

Sorry Meggie but do what u need too
I'm not trying right now either xo to you


----------



## Womble12

Tickers seem to be back, musta been a glitch. Thanks all.

I shall bookmark pages 284&285 of this forum for piles remedies as sure it'll come to us all. Hope you're both ok and it's not too painful (or messy with all that honey!).

Jenna, I don't know how you cope with night shifts. Will you come off them as the pregnancy progresses? Hope tonight's ok.

Bailey, just wondering, any sign of your referral appointment yet or scan results? 

Meggiemay, I so feel for you. Do what you need to do, maybe ntnp is what you need to relax. And don't worry about being on this forum or not, we're here for you no matter how long a break you need or if you decide no break at all. Look after yourself, hope your oh is being lovely to you xxxx


----------



## bazzb

Hope to hear about my app next week Monday is a holiday so that sets me back a day
As for the scan she says she will call me if any issues so far no calls


----------



## Womble12

I hate your Canadian system where no call back is normal, would drive me insane!

Forgot you guys over there have a holiday on Monday, have nice days off.


----------



## gnomette

Bailey I hope she rings you nice an early Tuesday xx an your appointment is not too far away x
Meggie I hope the rest does everything you need it too x take care xx 
Jenna I hope that you will be able to do less nights as your pregnancy progresses x nights suck at the best of time let alone when your pregnant x Try an take it as easy as you can x


----------



## Dollybird

Well I've already asked not to do 4 in a row.. So the most I've been on for is three.. But it's a killer.. 7:30pm-8am. And it's a busy emergency surgical admissions unit so always stuff going on. If I struggle later on though just gonna request to do only days. It's in the maternity policy that pregnant women don't need to do nightshift if struggling. So ill see how I go!! Xxx


----------



## jabish

all tests still turning negative....the 3 from walmart either were wrong or i had a chemical..today id 14dpo and haveing hard cramps but no AF yet...i wish she would just come so i can get this over with...the bad thing is i already told my parents and sisters and celebrated to just have to tell them i was wrong...i just wanna dissapear :(


----------



## Dollybird

Aw jabish I'm so so sorry to hear that. Hoping that these negative tests are false and your bfp turns up again. :hugs:
Meggie just read that youre having a hard time too. Hope you feel better soon and remember your know where we are if you need to chat xxx


----------



## jabish

thanx dollybird but i have given up i think....don't know how much longer i can live this way...maybe i will feel different in a few days ..at the moment i feel like i have had a loss again


----------



## bazzb

So sorry Jabish xx
What type of test is it?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Meggie, NTNP is how I got pg when I miscarried last year, and it happened the first month! Take your time, we'll be here when you get back.

So sorry to hear that jabish! 

AFM- the cream seems to be working, yeah! It is almost gone!


----------



## Womble12

I'm so sorry jabish.xx

Glad the creams working Amanda  !


----------



## jabish

the first 3 were 88cent walmart trests..then i used answere 5 day before ..dollar general..first responce6 day sooner and another 88 cent walmart test


----------



## bazzb

Oh I'm sorry
Not even a hint of a line??

Amanda glad your feeling a bit better


----------



## Dollybird

Aw jabish :-( :hugs: it's a horrible feeling. My heart is really hurting for u xxx


----------



## jabish

ok i am at 15dpo and having yellowish cm but still all tests show bfn...anyone else herd of yellowish cm before getting a bfp?


----------



## Womble12

Afraid not no. Though I got yellow cm from my prenatals? Aww jabish, I'm so sorry. Guess see if af comes and if it doesn't test again x


----------



## gnomette

Jabish I am really soo sorry x I am really hoping that you get bfps come back xx my prenatals make my discharge slightly yellowish x 
Amanda I am glad that your cream is working xx
Bailey how you holding up?


----------



## Dollybird

Oh jabish I really can't remember. Do u feel like af is coming? Xxx


----------



## mtln777

meggiemay93 said:


> Gnomette I hope AF stays away for you! It's still early so the test could be wrong. I'll be praying that your sis doesn't miscarry and that the baby doesn't have any damage.
> 
> Pray I hope the cream works!!! And you get to feeling better soon!
> 
> AFM Having a horrible day. I'm going to be not trying not preventing cause i'm having a horrible time and just can't stand it. I think I'm gonna be away from here for awhile too. Sorry

Meggie, I totally understand how u feel.....Back in November I felt the same way.......:cry: I do have to say that leaving the board made me sad and of course I stayed to be a cheerleader on the side lines while all these other wonderful girls make there way thru pregnancies...:happydance: Whatever you choose we will be here with open arms waiting for ur return. :hugs:



jabish said:


> all tests still turning negative....the 3 from walmart either were wrong or i had a chemical..today id 14dpo and haveing hard cramps but no AF yet...i wish she would just come so i can get this over with...the bad thing is i already told my parents and sisters and celebrated to just have to tell them i was wrong...i just wanna dissapear :(

Jabish, not over till the :witch: shows......Take it easy on urself god will let u know soon......I know the heartache, my mom and my sister I told as soon as I peed on the stick and it was + EVERYTIME......They were also the people I had to tell, :nope: another chemical. Keep ur head up lots of :hugs::flow: xoxoxoxo

AFM :rofl: now that we have all gotten a good laugh from that....:dohh: I sill have no sign of :af:........With the stress we have been having from sick kids that last month and then the med thing, we really haven't :sex:....So I know if I tested it would be :bfn: .With that being said we went away saturday to sunday to our cabin in the woods :) It was just what the dr ordered nice family getaway.....:yipee: 

Anywho while we were there I was going to go pee and there was globs of clear CM almost looked like sticky egg whites but it was clear????:shrug: So last night after the kids went to bed which was 7......(8oclock somewhere):haha: We :sex: and he did not pull out.....I guess with no :witch: I am NTNP......I mean what the hell if it was meant to be it will be.....:thumbup: So I don't know exactly what all this means but maybe that will put me in a TWW????? :shrug: 

Naomi~:hug: as always... :) I'm praying for ur sister, has she poas to see if it's +? I can't believe she hasn't had a scan yet??? xoxoxo Tara

Bailey~No news is good news!!!!! praying no phone call.... :) Where in Canada do u live?

Jenna~words cannot describe the feeling you get when you feel that baby move continuosly. :baby: Has ur OH felt yet, in my first pregnancy I was 20 or 22 weeks before he felt it from the outside. AWESOME!!!!! Now with that it's so funny cuz by the end of your pregnancy you will be uncomfortanle and saying ug take a break from all that kicking.....You will see what I am talking about.. lol :) xoxoxoxoxo Tara

Lots of love and hugs to anyone I forgot.....Got NOTHING but love for all of u :) :friends:

Bailey


----------



## mtln777

Naomi~also praying AF stays away........I have a good feeling for u.....and maybe I am right behind u :) we said till the end :hugs: Tara xoxoxo


----------



## mtln777

To all of u ladies that have a few minutes here and there......There is a website called parentsweeviews.com join and they send u surveys here and there about baby items and they put ur name into a drawing every month. It's not a hoax my sister just won one of there monthly prizes a brand new 200$ carseat......they send u surveys to ur email and they take less then 5 minutes maybe 1x a week depends on products they want to know about. easy and hey ya never know...:) Tara :)


----------



## jabish

FOR THE PAST 2 DAYS IT FEELS LIKE af IS COMMING BUT NOTHING YET


----------



## gnomette

I text my sister earier an just thought I would ask how my nephew is cause she always has just shut her self off when she feels lost an it works for her she thinks she mc last night she has a scan booked for Friday I told her to still go an see what the mw says but I dunno if she will x 
Tara so no af did you test again? An yay ntnp whop whop always in it til the end lol xx I am on my phone so hugs are now ((hugs)) 
I didn't test today but I took my kids out for the afternoon made cakes this morning with them to take on our picnic lunch its been so nice to just be with my kids no distractions they even made a game out of doing the washing that's so of topic anyway felt ill on the bus today for the first time in I don't know how long I am always on the bus cause I don't drive its just odd is all I am always on the bus maybe it was just a maniac driver lol


----------



## Dollybird

Oh Tara I agree it's amazing! Sometimes it really tickles and makes me laugh. I love knowing the little one is there and swimming about happily. OH hasn't felt anything yet- he's feeling a bit left out. Been letting him listen with the Doppler to compensate. Can't wait till he can feel bubs too. Yey for ntnp! How exciting! Promise you won't get too stressed about it though? You've had such a hard time recently I couldn't bear to see u getting all hurt again. Hoping you ladies are blessed this month though, I'm always rooting for yous to get your bfps, feel like I really know u all now, and I care about how you're feeling and want things to be nice for yous all xxx


----------



## bazzb

You never know Naomi u could be pregnant!
I really hope your sister didn't mc the baby xx

Afm I have been asleep all afternoon I went and laid down hoping my headache would go away but has gotten worse so I gave in and took a Tylenol. I am
Now laying in the basement on the couch with my hubby as I hate our upstairs couch lol


----------



## jabish

I am haveing cramps and pain in mylower righ back...feels like kidneys...ugh whats wrong with me..lol...still tingy yellow cm and no AF..called my ob and she said she would send me for blood test if i want..i told her to give me a couple days


----------



## MommyNikki

Jabish I hope u get ur sticky one!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Naomi- I really hope your sister didn't miscarry! My fingers are crossed for your bfp!

Jabish- my fingers are still crossed for you too girl! I don't remember if my CM was tinted, but I did seem to have more.

AFM- I have felt little flutters a few times, but it's not consistent yet! I can't wait until it is, I love the feeling! Well DH is going to be home late, so I better make something for Mikey to eat. I'm thinking peanut butter, banana and honey sandwiches! Yum!


----------



## bazzb

Your making me Hungry Amanda lol it's 8pm here and I've only eaten mr noodles lol


----------



## gnomette

Jabish I hope that af doesn't show x 
Amanda yay for little flutters an that sarnie sounds lovely x 
afm af is due tomorrow so you would think that like any poas addict I would have tested but I chickened out I don't wanna see a bfn so the thought actually just made me panic so I am sleeping today (kids are off to my dads)cause I have to work tonight so I will either test tomorrow when I get home or later when I am on my own later once I get up x


----------



## Womble12

Naomi Naomi Naomi, you are doing v well not testing!! You gonna do it today?

Jenna and Amanda, so excited you can feel bubs and flutters. I can't wait!

Jabish, how you today Hun? Hope you are alright.

Bailey, how's the head? Good nights rest may solve it.

Afm, I am feeling good! At last! Is that normal?! 14w1d and I kinda don't feel pregnant! My headaches gone, bloating and upset stomach has gone, I'm even sleeping through the night, its like all of a sudden I feel well again! Do you think that's normal? Cause of course I'm panicking! But also pleased I feel good again, as long as everything is alright! 

Sophie xx


----------



## gnomette

Sophie Yeh its completely normal to feel normal around 14 weeks all the ms wears off an you don't feel so achy I did anyway with all of mine x I felt ok for about 5weeks then it came back with vengeance with my Dr but with my son I felt fine all the way through x 
I dunno I want to test but I really don't wanna see another bfn I thought I had only got 2tests left so was deliberately not testing early I forgot I had hidden my other tests under my bed so found them when I got up this morning lol I am so odd when it comes to things like that x


----------



## Dollybird

Yes Sophie it's normal.. Just prepare yourself for the maddening hunger that will replace the morning sickness! Lol. I feel good now too- still tired, but like I said the headaches go away which is nice. Apparently the tiredness should ease a bit too... Only for all the symptoms to return in third tri (well maybe without the ms). Glad u feeling good, enjoy it your bubs is just grand! 
Naomi ooooh I'm excited for u testing! Have my fingers crossed for a lovely bfp.
Amanda peanut butter sandwich sounds amazing. My babies movement isn't quite consistent yet either- some days I don't really feel much, and then ill have a few days where I feel loads. I'm
Looking forward to that consistent movement too! 
Jabish how are u today??
Afm- lying in my bed still, tired but thinking I'm gonna have to get up as starving. Lol. Loads to do today but all boring stuff like grocery shopping. Took the plunge and bought maternity bras the other day, they are surprisingly comfortable.. But they look.. Well a bit grannyish. Hubby is not impressed by them lets just say.. But then If he had his way I'd be parading about in a g string and nipple tassels 24/7 haha xxx


----------



## gnomette

Pmsl Yeh men don't get the practical part of maternity bras I know some woman who wore normal bras all the way through I am not sure how sounds all a bit ouchy to me x but Yeh you will not always feel baba cause sometimes you won't notice x


----------



## Dollybird

Well my normal bras (despite having gone up two sizes and bought new ones) where so uncomfy.. To extent I could barely wear them an they were leaving red lines even though they were correctly fitted. Hoping that my maternity bras leave me a bit more room to breath. Xxx


----------



## jabish

:witch: came :cry:


----------



## Dollybird

Aw jabish I'm so sorry xxxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## gnomette

Aww jabish I am so sorry xx ((hugs)) xx


----------



## bazzb

Sorry jabish :( xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol thanks dolly for the laugh with the g string and nipple teasers! 

I need at least one new bra as well, I have a coupon for Victoria's Secret for 25% off a bra so I will stop in today.


----------



## mackjess

jabish, I'm so sorry honey. I was really rooting for you. I hope March is your month.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jabish, I'm so very very sorry! :hugs::hugs:

Sophie, my symptoms have eased off too. If it wasn't for being sick last week I think my ms has been gone for a couple of weeks!

Dolly, after getting used to maternity and nursing bras after DS, I can't stand bras with an underwire, and that's all I used to wear because I am larger chested!


----------



## bazzb

Nikki feel free to pick me up a bra when you go there today... I love that store :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol bailey, I am in credit counseling because of that place haha..I'm sure I will be getting some new hoodies too :) 

Pray I have never been able to wear underwire, I have big girls too and the wire ends up stabbing me. I bought like 20 ipex wireless bras before VS discontinued them (cuz I was the same bra size forever) but now they are too small and I'm sad lol


----------



## bazzb

i wear underwire as I am smaller chested and i like the boost LOL


----------



## MommyNikki

Bailey just curious, did u ever get Af yet?


----------



## bazzb

nope i did not... hoping i get a call this week with my specialst app :) 

my husband says im going to need midol on a IV drip when AF finally shows lol


----------



## bazzb

I figured AF would have came even though im not ovualting as the linning would get heavy and shed... ahh i dont know anymore lol


----------



## MommyNikki

Jabish Sorry that AF got you :( im sure next month will be better so try not to stress hub!


----------



## MommyNikki

Bailey, lol IV midol that's funny. When I was on depo I stopped getting my periods and finally when I got off of it, I still didn't get AF for a whole year! I went to the drs and the did a sono to check if my lining was super thick but it was normal so they gave me 1 pill for amenorrhea (absence of period) and it started back up right away and was regular since


----------



## bazzb

i must have a bug... sorry TMI but i cant stop running to the bathroom at work... :(


----------



## bazzb

MommyNikki said:


> Bailey, lol IV midol that's funny. When I was on depo I stopped getting my periods and finally when I got off of it, I still didn't get AF for a whole year! I went to the drs and the did a sono to check if my lining was super thick but it was normal so they gave me 1 pill for amenorrhea (absence of period) and it started back up right away and was regular since

oh that makes me feel better... 3 months is nothing compared to a whole year thanks Nikki:thumbup:


----------



## MommyNikki

I would ask the doctor if they could give you something like that...like I said it was only 1 pill and all was fixed. In sure if you press on them your concern they will do something for u


----------



## bazzb

yah she said the specialist will take care of that with the meds to lower the prolactin... i will definatly be pushy though thank you again :)


----------



## gnomette

So I tested an got bfn! Af is due tomorrow morning so we will see if I am honest I don't feel like af is coming tomorrow but we will see x
Bailey have you heard about your appointment yet? When are you due to hear x


----------



## bazzb

no word yet.. she said give it a week.. its a week today but because of the holiday i will wait until thursday and then i will call and annoy someone lol

and sorry about the BFN... but your not out til she shows!


----------



## Womble12

So sorry jabish, sending you hugs xx

Sorry you got a bfn too Naomi. See what tomrw brings x

Thanks for the reassurance everyone, I'm do glad we have each other on this forum. I think I spoke slightly too soon tho as my stomach has gone back to that kind of af like feeling. But I still feel much better and shall enjoy it while it lasts xx

Surprisingly I don't need new bras yet. I had a breast reduction about 10 years ago as I was a size 10uk (6 in us I think) with G boobs! Too big!! So think maybe they dont grow as much now?! Still pretty big at DD but don't tend to inflate v much!! Ha ha!!


----------



## bazzb

wow G boobs! ouch!

Im a B or C depending on the store i Shop at


----------



## Womble12

I know, ouch indeed! And I had them from when I was 16!!! One of the best things I've ever done is getting them reduced, good old NHS. And they think I can still breast feed, so fingers crossed!


----------



## gnomette

Wow G that's gotta have been awful x I thought mine were big enough an they are an E an problematic at times x


----------



## Womble12

Agreed Naomi, sometimes it's difficult now with dd's to get shirts and tops that fit, I didn't stand a chance as a shy 16 year old with enormous boobs lol!! Oh the memories...!!

Just stuffed down a cheese and coleslaw sandwich and now I gotta go out for the evening, so chat to all you ladies tomorrow xx


----------



## bazzb

hopefully you cans still breast feed :)


----------



## bazzb

have a good evening... its only 1:25 here so I just had lunch(hoepfully it settles ok) and am still at work


----------



## Dollybird

Well I was a D cup prior to pregnancy but now up to an E! And my bbs majorly itchy today and tummy so think there must be some growing going on. My big sis says when the milk comes in they will be bigger still! As for those af type cramps Sophie- I still get them on and off too.. Sounds like a growth spurt!  
Naomi sorry bout :bfn: but you're not out yet. Hopefully you'll have better luck tomorrow. 
I've just had an amazing tea of salmon, mashed sweet potato with feta chunks, and salad with my home made salsa verde (a Jamie Oliver recipe I love his stuff) was yummy! Trying to eat healthy, me and hubby have been eating a bit too much convenience/oven foods recently just cause I was so ill for ages an ok tired to cook, but we starting to feel the effects now feeling sluggish and crap really. Plus I was watching an interesting programme that was talking about how after about 16 weeks gestation you baby has taste buds and will be swallowing the amniotic fluid.. Apparently the fluid changes taste according to what you eat so if you want your baby to have a varied diet you should eat one whilst your pregnant and I will want these tastes when it begins to wean. The programme also talked about that fact that when women are pregnant they tend to crave high fat/ unhealthy foods which predisposes baby to unhealthy diet later in life! All very interesting stuff- dunno how much is true but I figure I'll give it a bash with a healthy eating- as even if its not true will still benefit baby in other ways and also be better for me! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bailey- I'm sorry you got that nasty stomach bug, or hopefully it's just something else!

Naomi- sorry for the bfn, I hope it's just too early!

Wow, and I thought I had it bad sometimes, and I'm only a C or D! Lol! All this food talk is making me hungry even though I just ate! Except maybe the cheese and coleslaw sandwich...I don't like coleslaw! I had a tuna salad sandwich! I make mine with canned tuna, mayo and apples! Yum!


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol I'm thinking the same, I thought mine were big...I was always a 36c but now I'm a 38dd...I don't think I've ever even seen a g or e bra to be honest lol. 
Wimbledon I'm hoping you can breast feed, it's awesome minus the part where your nipples feel like they're gonna fall off..if you make sure they lath on right u will only have that problem a little bit. It's nice when your asleep tho to just pop one in their mouth lol 

Girl I'm getting so excited to meet my LO, I think my experience really brought me so much closer to this baby and it truly feels like this is my rainbow


----------



## bazzb

aww i cant wait til all of you have your little babies.. :) cant wait to see the pics :)

Im starting to feel a little better... just really tired


----------



## Womble12

Get well soon Bailey x

Amanda, I hate tinned tuna! That and mushrooms, my two worst things!! We have opposite sandwich tastes, ha ha  !

Jenna, that's really interesting about the baby tasting what you eat and varied diet. I have also been bad food wise since I got pregnant, had a really good diet and exercise before pregnancy and it's gone down hill. Sounds like you are doing the right thing, and I need to start doing it. 

Nikki I know what you mean, I also feel so close to this baby as its been such a struggle to get here. Yay for us all and out wonderful rainbow babies, and for the rainbows that are yet to come too xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Womble12 said:


> Get well soon Bailey x
> 
> Amanda, I hate tinned tuna! That and mushrooms, my two worst things!! We have opposite sandwich tastes, ha ha  !
> 
> Jenna, that's really interesting about the baby tasting what you eat and varied diet. I have also been bad food wise since I got pregnant, had a really good diet and exercise before pregnancy and it's gone down hill. Sounds like you are doing the right thing, and I need to start doing it.
> 
> Nikki I know what you mean, I also feel so close to this baby as its been such a struggle to get here. Yay for us all and out wonderful rainbow babies, and for the rainbows that are yet to come too xxx

Lol! I love canned tuna, and I'm so glad DS likes it too! I make Mac & cheese with tuna and peas all the time for lunch!


----------



## bazzb

I hate all sea food LOL


----------



## MommyNikki

I second the hating all seafood..mike thinks I'm crazy esp with shrimp, crab, and lobster... They are too creepy to eat... I would pet a cow or chicken but I would not pet a crab or shrimp or lobster lol all those legs...they are like sea spiders lol i couldnt eat them GROSS


----------



## mackjess

I hate seafood as well, but I'm ok with Tuna salad and plain white fish that is breaded and fried and tastes like nothing but the ketchup or tartar sauce you dip it in. LOL

It makes lent interesting since I can't eat meat on Fridays. DH LOVES it because he loves seafood, but I can't even go to Red Lobster or Joe's crabshack, I hate the smell of them. Definitely NOT going while I'm prego and have a sensitive nose.


----------



## bazzb

My husband loves sea food as well that's all he ate in Mexico while I ate burgers and fries lol!

I didn't give up anytime for lent this year


----------



## MommyNikki

I gave up giving things up for lent lmao


----------



## bazzb

Lmao good one nik!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I didn't eat very much seafood until I met DH, because my family never ate it cuz my mom doesn't like it (except for canned tuna). So I started liking it after that! Calamari and clams or oysters in the shell is where I draw the line though! Ick! We went deep sea fishing on our honeymoon in Maui, and I caught a Mahi Mahi, and we grilled it at our condo that night, and it was the best fish I had ever had!


----------



## mackjess

I will try fish and seafood every year or so. I think it always looks so delicious the way it's cooked and sauced, but bleh I never like it. I've been OK with grilled trout and other fresh fish, but any time I try more seafood like shrimp or lobster I have to spit it out! BLEH. At J Gilberts the other day I even tried a bit of my DHs crab bisque and his scallops since I thought maybe I'd like it with my prego tastes, but it was a no go!

I ate sushi on our vacay in San Fran, but I was really really drunk so I don't think that counts. :haha:


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol I hate really hot foods but when I was really drunk I ate these suicide hot wings...don't know how I did that, guess it doesn't count lol


----------



## bazzb

Lol I hate mayo but if I'm drunk I can eat it l very odd!
Think my bug is sticking around girls been in the washroom all night :( my tummy kills!


----------



## MommyNikki

That sucks your sick.. I don't feel good either and mike is out drinking, what a surprise


----------



## bazzb

Oh is he? I hate that although my issue is a bit diff not implying your hubby has a issue hope it didn't sound that way 

My hubby didn't go out drinking at all usually snuck it in the basement or when I went out

Wish we lived closer nik


----------



## MommyNikki

He does have a problem, he can't hang out with friends without drinking and he can't jut have one..he has to drink to get drunk...and what was originally "ill be home in a little" turns into him coming home at 2am. I'm saying something tonight tho cuz I'm not dealing with this shit...if I just dipped out and stayed out all night... He would lose his mind. Believe me when I say he will get a taste of his own tho, ill wait til Friday and say ill brb and come home at 2...even if all I do is go to my moms and sleep til then. 

I wish you were closer too... I feel like I'm always alone here...


----------



## bazzb

I am so sorry nik

I feel so alone here also not many girl friends at all

He should be home with you tonight you a pregnant with his kid for god sake! Men can be so dumb I no all too well

My hubby keeps snoring next to me lol:wacko:


----------



## MommyNikki

at least he's at home.. Like I can't even get ahold of him.. I was just in the hospital 6 days ago for bleeding..what would I do in an emergency if I can't get ahold of him and he's got our truck? He's an idiot. I'm putting my foot down about this to tonight, cuz he's always saying how I'm supposed to be this way or that way but he seems to be able to do whatever he wants... Sorry for venting but I'm really tired of the same old shit all of the time :/


----------



## bazzb

You can vent to me anytime Nikki!!

It is awful of him, especially with your major scare!! I hope he listens up you 
Why won't he answer his phone? How's be supposed to get home safetly if he is drinking? Sometimes I think men are missing brain cells lol


----------



## MommyNikki

I say that all the time, don't drive our truck drunk...he doesn't even have his license. My car was breaking down so we got the truck together and it was a mistake cuz now he just does whatever he wants. If he can't straighten up, I will find someone else. I don't think any man in a committed relationship should be out all night without his women. Plus he was just hanging out with his friend all day while I was at work. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## bazzb

I 100% agree with u

He needs to grow up
Yes it's ok to hang with friends but be responsible about it and don't let that be your first priority


----------



## bazzb

I should try and get some beauty sleep 

Ill check in tomorrow
Pm if u need to vent more xo


----------



## MommyNikki

I'm going to bed now too, thanks for being there to talk..maybe I should just move to Canada.


----------



## mackjess

Sorry you gals are having so much trouble. nik, maybe you should wait till daylight to talk to him if he's a bit drunk when he gets home so maybe he will listen and remember. just go to bed and ignore his ass. until recently I was the drinker and go outter in the relationship. hehe, but not anymore. even then I only went out every month or every other month for a big drink and drink. I know I'm not responsible and not good at cutting myself off when I do go out so dh would drop me off so I'd either have to call him or a cab. And I always checked in with him via texts with updates. once I accidentally texted his mom that she was the sexiest thing ever instead of him. Lol. And it was Easter weekend when all the family was at her house, and my family (parents, siblings and even my uncle and cousin were there) stopped by for dessert and coffee after their other easter dinners that she whipped out her phone to ask about the text. Lol, they all had a good hoot about it while I turned beat red. 

but, I was more of the partier/guy role in the relationship, and if dh tried to talk to me that night I would blow up. once he figured out to wait, sometimes a few days, I was more reasonable and understanding how he worried and I was being unfair that we got it all sorted out. gl to you, and hopefully he realizes it's not fair to you, especially prego with recent scares.


----------



## Womble12

Hey Nikki, jess is right, it probably is best to wait till he's sober. Its really not fair on you, men should adapt just like women do to pregnancy. I'd be so scared that he'd taken the truck out while drinking. Hopefully you can talk some sense to him & that you managed to get some sleep for you & your baby xxx


----------



## Womble12

Amanda, stupid question, mac n cheese? Macaroni cheese? Or Big Mac n cheese? Think it must be macaroni as really don't think tinned tuna goes with a Big Mac, no matter how much you love tuna!!!!!


----------



## gnomette

Sophie I think mac an cheese is our macaroni an cheese over here x 
I tested held off going for a pee since 7.30 this morning for a bfn but no sign of af no bloating no eating chocolate til I wanna puke not stressed no sign of up duff-ness either oh I don't know what to think now


----------



## gnomette

Amanda jess is right bout waiting til your oh is sober he really shouldn't be leaving you with no car or be drinking to the point he can't drive you in an emergency x I hope you managed to get some sleep x


----------



## bazzb

Yeah Mac n cheese is macaroni snd cheese hehe

Gnomette sorry bout bfn lets hop she doesn't show and u get a bfp tomorrow

Nikki hope you are ok and things didn't get too heated Lasst night xx

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Like the other girls said it macaroni and cheese!

Gnomette, sorry for your bfn! How many DPO are you?

Nikki, I hope OH got home safety last night. I hope you get everything worked out! I wouldn't be very happy if DH did that to me! But neither of us were ever big party people,even in college.

Jess, are you ready for this huge snowstorm tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks for all the advice guys, he came home and I told him I'm fed up, he acted like he cared an that I was right but this morning he certainly isn't kissing ass and its got me a little heated. At my ob appt, wish it was my gender sono but that won't be until march 15. It's snowing like crazy here.. I'm sooo ready for the nicer weather..maybe it will make me less stressed.

Thanks for being here for me girls!!! I appreciate it! :)


----------



## mackjess

I'm glad he made it home safe and sound.
Amanda, NO. Lol, I am not a fan of snow. hoping it misses is, or that I can work from home if it's bad.


----------



## bazzb

I hate snow also we are callign for some tomorrow or friday... is it may yet lol

Nikki glad he seemed to understand but he should be kissing your butt today! good luck at your app hope all goes well xx


----------



## gnomette

Amanda I am 15dpo based on my app an cm an twinges an cervix position x I am normally like clock work x the tests I used are superdrug tests they are supposed to be great so I don't think its them being silly x 
Amanda maybe try an sit him down an talk to him again see what he says x 
I love the snow we just never have very much x the last lot 
we had lasted 24hrs then it went again x


----------



## bazzb

I will gladly give you some of our snow Naiomi!


----------



## gnomette

Sorry Bailey I know that my post must have sounded moany compared to your almost almost 100 an my af is just not on time this morning x


----------



## Womble12

I love snow too, but rarely get it in central London where I live!

Naomi, how sensitive are the Superdrug ones? They have 2 types and one isn't v sensitive. Also you may have ovulated later then you thought so aren't as many dpo as you think, maybe.

Glad your oh seemed to understand your feeling nikki, but he sooooo should be making it up to you today, that'd make me mad too.

Hmmmm macaroni cheese, love it, could really eat some if that tonight. But its not v healthy... But I lurve cheese at the moment!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

No need to appolagize Naiomi! thats what this place is for to vent :)


----------



## Dollybird

Mac and cheese is one of my pregnancy cravings! Well cheese in general.. I've eaten loads of it! Apparently it's the sign that its gonna be a blue bump!! Nikki sorry your hubby being a bit of a hoop but remember he is a man after all :winkwink: and sometimes they just need a telling. They're not as sensitive as us ladies. Naomi sorry :bfn: but maybe you ovulated a little later than u thought?? Or maybe hcg just not built up enough yet? Either way don't give up hope! I'm rooting for u!!
Well I'm nightshift again tonight. Been a real grump today even the dog has been annoying me ... Dunno what's wrong with me. :-( think it's just tiredness. I'm also incredibly hungry.. Eaten so much already today. So much for me healthy eating! Lol. Although its not been horrifically unhealthy foods I've eaten.. It's just I've eaten ALOT! Lol. Hope all you ladies are well xxx


----------



## Womble12

I loooooovvveeee cheese the last 3 months, oooooh maybe its a boy!!

I just printed off macaroni cheese recipe, gonna go tesco on my way home to get stuff....  !!!


----------



## mackjess

Dolly, maybe you are right. I'm having a boy and most of my cravings have been dairy related and carb related. I've had grilled cheese sandwiches and 3 glasses of milk for dinner before! And I eat fruit and cheese sticks a lot for snacks. Also, I've had fettuccine alfredo take out more times than I care to admit. Sorry you are a grumpy guss today, I've had days like those and they are no fun.

Sooo my boss just came to talk to me and made sure I had my laptop at home and everything on it was working properly. I don't think he wants me driving if the snow is as bad as they say. And I'm the only one he stopped to talk to about it, and he also asked how I'm feeling. They are so sweet to me here about being prego! I was worried they would treat me differently, and they are being very understanding but at the same time he's been piling lots of new projects on me! I'm glad for that as I'm on the upswing career wise so I want that to stay. He's only been my boss for a few months, but he has heard a lot about me since I got along great with my prev manager, which is now his boss. 

Sorry for the BFN lady, hoping that changes for you in the next few days. FX :dust:


----------



## Dollybird

Sophie I got an amazing easy mac and cheese recipe out of a Jamie Oliver book and tastes amazing!! Instead of making a cheese sauce just mix through creme fresh an grated cheese (and salt and pepper) he reccomends crushing some garlic into it too then covering it with more cheese then into the oven! Tastes just like cheese sauce but without the effort! Plus I use low fat creme fresh so it's a bit healthier. But then I make it unhealthy again by frying smokey bacon and putting that through it too! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

i use fresh cheese cubed or grated not a cheese sauce for mine also! i add salt and pepper to it a splash of milk and a little bit of sugar and i stir it up and bake until golden :)yummy


----------



## Dollybird

Jess glad your boss is nice to you, not all bosses are as lovely as that. As for cheese and fruit I'm the same!! Babybels and apples go amazing together!! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

ohhh, I might have to google that Dolly. I'm sure it is MUCH healthier than the takeout I've been having!


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh Jamie puts cauliflower through his.. So that's a bit healthier too. It was part of his 30minute meal book. Cheese and cauliflower pasta bake I think it was called. I love Jamie Oliver we make loads of his stuff.. So simple but bloody good!! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

I think I found it!! I'll have to stop by the store tonight as this would be YUMMY if I am snowed in tomorrow!

https://www.culinate.com/books/coll...volution/macaroni_and_cauliflower_cheese_bake


----------



## Dollybird

Argh now look what yous have done to me!!... I'm drooling at the thought of mac and cheese!! Hahaha xxx


----------



## gnomette

I want mac an cheese but we can't have it for dinner cause my daughter is allergic to dairy but I love cheese x mmmm macaroni cheese I miss it so much maybe I will have to do that for our anniversary dinner next week


----------



## Dollybird

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/jamies-30-minute-meals/episode-guide/series-1/episode-23


----------



## mackjess

Dolly, I'm TOTALLY drooling about mac and cheese as well. LOL.

Tried watching the video but it won't let me since I'm in the states. Hoping the recipe I found is similar! It looks really yummy and I'm excited it has cauliflower in it. I've had a terrible time eating my veggies. I gag if I try to eat salad or anything fresh/steamed, so I've been using added frozen veggies to soups and dicing up carrots, etc in my red sauces. I can't stand fresh fruit anymore other than pineapple and grapes. I've been mashing up bananas and frozen fruit in my oatmeal in the morning. I hope this doesn't mean my baby is going to hate fruit and veggies!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jess, have you tried making smoothies? I'm on a smoothie kick! I use a container of yogurt, banana, frozen mixed berries (& sometimes mango), and a little apple juice or OJ to help blend it! They sure are yummy! I can't wait for fresh watermelon!


----------



## mackjess

I've had some mango smoothies since I work right next to a smoothie king. I haven't made any yet though. I probably should, I've also been really lazy about making my meals too. :(


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I use my magic bullet, so there is basically no clean up! I need to start cooking more too. We've been eating out way too much!


----------



## mackjess

I plan on getting the bullet for making my own baby food. We have an immersion blender that works really well and just needs a rinse. Maybe I'll start doing that on weekends more since its a flat out run to get my butt out of the house in time for work during the week!! :haha: Good idea since I had forgotten about smoothies. I always have them when I'm dieting, and I certainly haven't been doing that lately!!


----------



## bazzb

good idea amanada, i have a magic bullet never thought to make my own smoothies though:dohh:


----------



## Womble12

Sorry girls, but i saw magic bullet and wondered what youre talking about as it sounds like a sex toy! Sorry to lower the tone, I realise its actually some kind of blender!!!!

Jenna, I shoulda checked the forum before I left work, as now I bought a load of cheese, woulda been easier to do the creme fraiche thing and have less cheese and effort. Next time. Can't wait to get home and cook!! Bought the bacon to put in it too though, oops!! Hee hee!!!

No dairy must be hard to manage Naomi, def treat yourself to anniversary dairy filled mac n cheese!!

Hope your night shifts ok tonight Jenna.

We all gotta try together and eat healthy ya know. But us too have had way more take away then usual and eating generally worse foods. Nowhere near as much veg as before, this isn't supposed to be how it is!!! Smoothies are a good idea too, especially with the no mess bullet thing!


----------



## mackjess

Womble, I'd never heard of the magic bullet blender until a few years ago, and when I did hear it I thought toy as well. We were at a NYE party and one of our friend's husbands started telling us how he got his wife a magic bullet for xmas and she loved it and used it every day, and clean up was no mess. Then he yelled over to her, dont you love that bullet, and she was like OH YEA Jessica you should totally get one. My jaw was literally on the floor and others started chiming in about how much they loved theirs. I bet it was a good 10 minutes before I realized they meant a blender. TG I had not said anything, I was too shocked, about what I thought they were talking about.


----------



## bazzb

LOL you ladies just made me laugh out loud at work re: the bagic bullet sex toy!! hahah too funny


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

A sex toy, that's funny! I got mine last year when I started Advocare (a dieting/health) plan, and I used it to make my morning protein shakes!


----------



## mackjess

I'm just saying I wouldn't google magic bullet while I'm at work. LOL.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

:haha::haha:


----------



## gnomette

Hahaha sounds like some people are a bit frustrated lol I have been giggling out loud x


----------



## bazzb

:rofl::rofl:

same here!! I got the eye roll!!


----------



## gnomette

Dairy is not a problem to avoid we do get her alternatives but it means family take away is few an far between we only know of a couple of places that do not use dairy in almost everything x luckily one of those places is nandos haha still we don't go very often x


----------



## jabish

i have a magic bullet that i make strawberry daqueries with and my friend makes fun of me all the time cause she has a silver bullet.."sex toy"...and teases me about it....so this conversation is very funny to me..lol


----------



## bazzb

LOL never heard of the silver bullet must look that one up :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Girls is this a good sign? I just was checking my cervix and when i pulled out there was a little glob of cm and it was egg white consistency, it literally stretched a few inches! I can't tell if it's open or closed, but feels closer to the high side.


----------



## mackjess

I usually couldn't tell if my cervix was open, but it was easy to tell if it was soft. When I was in my fertile window the area in general would be soft and up high. I never get much cm so I would use preseed, so I think it is a GREAT sign yours is up high and you have CM! When I wasn't fertile it would be low, hard, and pointy like a cone.


----------



## mackjess

And I checked CP since I didn't get the stretchy CM like a lot of ladies here do. It seemed to always be easy to tell and right on the money.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks! :D


----------



## bazzb

thats a great sign when I was ovulating i always got it!! get to baby dancing :)

Every other day i get a lot of EWCM i think my body is attempting to O but failing...


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I had my docs appt this afternoon and i still have to wait 6 weeks for the gender scan! Urg! I'm so impatient, I want to know now!!


----------



## bazzb

Oh my my 6 more week!! Crazy


----------



## MommyNikki

I never thought to ever check my own cervix, I wouldn't know what I was doing. 

My appt went well today, real fast. Good heart rate so LO must be hanging in there. The way she made it seem about my placenta previa is that I won't be having sex the rest of my pregnancy??? I hope that's not the case. OH and I are better, he took me out to Olive Garden and has been being very nice. I think he actually realized the things I was saying last night. Here's to staying in he right direction.


----------



## bazzb

i hope he keeps up the niceness :)
as for no sex i am not sure, but i have a feeling if i get pregnant again ill be too scared too lol


----------



## MommyNikki

I'm scared to cuz I don't wanna start bleeding like that again..I'm sure after a certain point if you are still having bleeding the will put you on bed rest (idk how much I would mind that lol as I'm sitting here yawning) I don't know if I could go until July/August without bd'ing because I'm not really a fan of oral :/


----------



## bazzb

im not a big fan of oral either... i may have to buy a magic bullet LOL


----------



## bazzb

has the bleeding completely stopped?


----------



## mackjess

Nikki I think they can tell after an u/s if you are OK to have sex again. Let's hope so!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol I swear I had one of those toys at one time or another, lol I may need to reinvest as well lol... And yes bleeding stopped, just getting some brown spoting from old blood


----------



## MommyNikki

Mack I'm hoping at my 20 week scan that it has moved up some but I heard that the placenta likes to attach to scar tissue and I've had 2 c-sections so I might not be so lucky. I will have to google more about it to see what other people did in cases where it didn't move


----------



## mackjess

Well FX for ya girl, that is a long time!!


----------



## gnomette

Nikki I am so pleased that bubba is doing well xx as for the no sex thats awful I don't blame you for not wanting to do oral I can't bear it only ever do it when I have drunk way too much LOL 
well another bfn this morning but spotting not a lot just a little but that normally happens right before af turns up x so I am guessing by the end of the day af will be here x just want it to show an go so I can start again fed up now


----------



## gnomette

Af is here x


----------



## bazzb

Sorry Naomi xxxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Sorry Naomi :(


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies just up! Laughing at all the bullet chat!
Naomi so sorry about af though :-( :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## gnomette

Its ok I am just getting fed up I am just going in to cycle 8 an everyone around me is pregnant 3 of my friends hubbys labourers Mrs an I am just wondering when its going to be my turn I have done everything I should i don't eat take away I always cook fresh I don't drink I take all my vitamins I exercise regularly an I am still not pregnant to be honest it doesn't bother me its people asking if I am going to keep my baby stuff or not i don't wanna tell people we are trying cause every month people will look at me like oh didn't manage it again an like my body has failed yet again stupid malfunctioning body its Elliott's 1st birthday on the 1st of may an its getting closer an that's my aim to be pregnant by then I don't know if it will make it easier or not but I don't think I will manage it at this rate oh well time to start again what can I do I can't give up x 
Bailey have you heard bout your appointment?


----------



## bazzb

No word
I Juudt want to be normal and have a regular friggin cycle is that too much to ask for! :(:(


----------



## bazzb

Sorry you e having a bad day also naiomi xoxo


----------



## bazzb

My original due date is approaching its April 4th I'm not sure how I will cope to be honest 
I could just lock myself alone in my room today I feel so angry


----------



## bazzb

Ok so I just called the dr office 
It will be another week or two before I even find out when my app is
I hate the health care system in Canada!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

So sorry Naomi!

I surpassed my original due date by one month, then I got pg the following month. It was difficult, but it seemed easier than I thought it would be.

We have about 10inches of snow on our deck, there is probably more than that because our deck is partially covered. It stopped snowing for now, but it's supposed to start again in a few hours.

I'm thinking about getting a 4D ultrasound, I found a place that it is $85 for the basic package.


----------



## gnomette

Sounds like the lovely nhs over here xx thats awful that they said a week an now they are saying another up to two weeks x 
Elliott's due date was in September an we didn't start trying til September so I knew that wasn't an option but its that it will be a year since loosing him an if I am completely honest I still remember it like it was yesterday an that awful cold feeling an empty an lost an numb an just looking at his tiny face an holding his hands an looking at his little feet an just thinking I want you to breath I want you to cry an the look on my husbands face looking at him an just feeling like I failed him an I failed our son an now I am still failing cause I'm still not bloody up duff its not much to ask I know I am so lucky to have the 2 I have I really do but I can't help but want more I love my children I would have s whole football team if my husband would let me but I know once we have another one its our last ok but his birthday is gonna be hard Lilly I always let off balloons an we always sit an cuddle my hubby all night x an as for any birthday there is always cake lol x maybe give that a go something just you an hubby x how's he going?


----------



## gnomette

Amanda the 4d scans are amazing well worth the money xc


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Naomi, I can't even imagine going through that!

Bailey, I can't believe they are making you wait that long!

I can't decide when to get it done. I am anxious to find out the sex, and they say anytime after 18 weeks, but they also say the best facial images are at 25-30 weeks. But I don't know if I want to wait that long! Lol!


----------



## bazzb

that a good idea Naiomi... i may do the balloon thing... I dont know why I am so upset today I guess the waiting is killing me i guess

sorry for the rant!! thanks ladies


----------



## gnomette

Balloons an cake we are even silly enough to put candles on the cake x sounds silly x


----------



## MommyNikki

Naomi, I don't think any of that is silly, that's how you celebrate/remeber your baby and you have the Right to do so in any way you please. I'm sorry things have been so difficult..if you aren't already seeing a specialist, I would..maybe they could start you on some medicine to kickstart conception like they do for women with pcos. Even though it hasn't been as hard to make mine I believe that making it through this pregnancy will be enough for me to get my tubes tied. I don't want to be scared my whole pregnancy like I have been.

Bailey, I'm sorry your having a difficult time with your health care system. It seems like since we met you have always been waiting on something and that's not fair. You've been really strong, keep it up. I heard the other day that "greatness does not go on sale, you have to work hard and earn it" I think you girls are doing just that and your hardwork will lead you to greatness in the form of a rainbow. 

Pray I would wait on the 4d till later cause its soo much cuter to get one when it looks like a baby versus a alien lol


----------



## bazzb

Thanks Nikki I hope u r right! Xoxoxo


----------



## gnomette

I am in the UK so it has to have been a year regardless off how long/short your cycles are an as I only have one tube an I already have children so getting any sort of help is like finding rocking horse [email protected]#t 
Nikki my husband is getting the snip his choice not mine x 
Amanda I had a 4d done with my daughter at 26weeks an she was a madam I had to go back cause the 1st time she was in the oddest position an the woman couldn't get any decent pictures lol you can get some amazing deals we got a video an loads of pictures on a disc so we could print them off x


----------



## Womble12

Naomi and bailey, sorry you're both going through a hard time right now. Your patience will be rewarded. I think the balloons and cake sounds like a lovely idea.

Amanda, I've heard the 4d scans are amazing. As we're not finding out the sex we prob won't get on though :-(

Me, I've got another scan tomrw to check the heart and nt measurement. Am nervous but looking forward to seeing lo again.

Is anyone else having to move house? We're in a one bed so its on the market and we're looking for a house, but as we live in London its just impossible to afford anything. I keep getting really depressed about it and crying alot. Can't be good for the baby :-( I just don't wanna live in a horrible neighbourhood in a cold damp house. We have ok paid jobs and if we lived anywhere but London & south we'd have a great house, but we'll be lucky to get a shoe box here. Its so depressing & we're rapidly running out of time too. Sorry for the moan.xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Naomi, so he just is getting snipped? No more trying? How do you feel about that? He should at least wait on it


----------



## gnomette

He's not getting it done til after we have our rainbow sorry I should have been clearer x I haven't slept well at all the last few days x


----------



## MommyNikki

I'm exhausted as well.. My kids have been waking me up at night :(


----------



## gnomette

Sophie yay for scan tomorrow xx an seeing little one x
nikki Yeh my daughter keeps waking up at stupid times in the night complaining of pains in her legs my son was the same at her age an my dad said I did too x I think they know when we are tired lol x 
its my wedding anniversary on Wednesday so I asked my husband what he wanted to do an he said he hadn't planned anything so I have asked my dad to have the kids next weekend an I am planning it myself bit annoyed if I am honest that he's not thought of doing anything mainly cause he forgot it was coming up but that's annoyed me too x so on top of my body giving me failed hope an missing my boy I now have to plan my own wedding anniversary really not happy an then I can't sleep cause I am pissed off


----------



## MommyNikki

Sounds like the story of my life, I'm always the one to have to plan something or pick where we eat out somewhere...hell I have to make the decision to go out to eat lol I am never surprised, I never get "hey let's go bowling tonight" lol if I did, I'd probably drop dead right there. It sucks. I brought that up the other night


----------



## gnomette

My husband's cousins are trying as we speak to arrange a night out on fb normally I do it but I haven't in a wile its quite funny to read we don't drink but they do a lot so I have been leaving it to my husband I am not getting involved lets see how they get on pmsl my husband is the same probably the least spontaneous person in the world it must be a man thing lol I will give him time see if he can pull something out of the bag lol


----------



## Womble12

Evening all! Scan update, all was good, the nuchal fold had gone right down and babies heart looked good, so all progressing well for now. Still going to see cardiologist at 21 weeks and they'll monitor baby closely but all seems ok. Was amazing how much the baby had grown in 3 weeks, I could not believe it!! Really long arms and legs, so cool!!!! Baby was slightly small but nothing they were concerned about, but by my ovulation dates i think i am only 14w today, so that would tie in. So am very very happy today  xxxx


----------



## Dollybird

Fab news chick!! Glad your scan went well... Hopefully now u can jut relax and enjoy your pregnancy! Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Thanks Jenna. You know what, at long long last, I finally do feel relaxed. Happy days x


----------



## bazzb

Yay for a good scan &#10084;


----------



## MommyNikki

Congrats on you awesome scan!! :) told ya you had nothing to worry about :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i don't know if any of you will know but i have a question.... i was checking my cervix and mucus to see if af is ready to come tomorrow or the next and i found something i don't recall ever seeing before. I got a glob of cream/yellow tinted mucus and there was stringy mucus also (same color)....mucus plug forming maybe? I don't know, but i'm all excited and got my hopes up again! Is this a good sign or no? i've tested bfn since 9dpo. Expecting af monday.


----------



## MommyNikki

Hun I really have no clue...I've never checked my cervix before... I would be scared to mess around with my cervix and open it. I never really knew about the mucus stuff until hearing the ladies on here talk about it lol sorry to be no help but hope u get ur bfp


----------



## mackjess

I had tons of cm the week I got my bfp. fx for you!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks girls...hope its a good sign for me! i will keep you updated.


----------



## Womble12

Thanks everyone  still v happy but got insomnia! So happy I don't care though!xx

Mama, I've no clue about cervix but I also had loads of cm when I got my bfp. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Dollybird

Mama that's how I knew I was pregnant each time- because a few days before my bfp had a big glob of ewcm when I wiped after passing water. Don't know about cervix position but I know the mucus is a good sign! Xxx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks dolly....but i had another bfn this morning...my temp went down, i think i'm out. :/ :cry:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Mama, FX for your bfp!

AFM- after just getting back to somewhat normal after the huge snowstorm last week, we are preparing for "snowmagedon 2.0" starting Monday night! This time I am not looking forward to it, I am way to busy this week! We are looking at another 8-12 inches to top off our last 12 inches that is still on the ground. I don't think Kansas has seen this much snow in a long time!


----------



## MommyNikki

I seen the forecast for your area pray, it's nuts. We are getting hit with snow too but it seems to have stopped, still nothing in the forcast of warmer weather :(


----------



## mackjess

Amanda I'm right there with you. uggghhhh. at least it's not supposed to start till later tomorrow so I can go to the office a few hours in the am then work from home the rest of the day. some things you need to do in person! I still have to resched my ob appt since they closed last week and I'm wondering when I'll be able to go. =/

Well I hope everyone had a good weekend. afm, woke with a lovely prego headache so drank a ton of water and juice and rested. now I've got to get my butt out of here and get groceries before our next snowstorm!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I did that this morning Jess, before the grocery stores got packed. We just drove by price chopper on our way home, and it looks crazy! This week is the big consignment sale, and I'm supposed to be volunteering almost every night...whether that's going to happen or not...


----------



## mackjess

I have a concert to go to Wednesday night at the Sprint center so I'm hoping it doesn't last long!


----------



## bazzb

We are supposed to get 30 cm here Tuesday as well I hate snow


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I like snow, it's very pretty and my son loves to play in it, but I don't like all the trouble it causes!


----------



## bazzb

Well said Amanda :)


----------



## gnomette

Mama hows you today x 
Amanda glad your scan was all good x 
my cycles have been all over the place since my d&c any where between 21 an 29 days did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## bazzb

Well mine are wacked lol but I didn't had a D&C


----------



## gnomette

Any news on your appointment? I hope you hear back soon its sucks it can take so long xx


----------



## bazzb

I called them last week
They said it takes like 3 weeks
Craziness


----------



## gnomette

Balls its awful I hate waiting x how's your hubby now?


----------



## bazzb

He's a lot better
Still going to therapy though 
Much less arguing happening at my home and I love that :)


----------



## gnomette

Yay!! Xx fingers crossed everything will be sorted soon x


----------



## bazzb

Thanks I hope so too!! Xxx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hi girls! well, let's see....yesterdaywhen i was checking my cm and cervix, there was some pink and red on my fingertip (just a little) so figured af was coming... dh and i dtd lastnight, thought that would definately help bring her faster....only some pink afterwards. thought well, af should be here in the morning....nope nothing when i went to the bathroom, checked mycm.cervix, nothing, no pink no red, just white cm. temps went down today, so there's another sign i thought she was coming. if temps go up tomorrow and still no af, i will tests again. I haven't tested since sunday am. At least for the last year, i've been like clockwork, only 12 day luteal phase. 14dpo today :/


----------



## mackjess

So is AF late for you?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes today is 2 days late, unless she comes today.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

or 1 day...i wasexpecting af yesterday.


----------



## mtln777

Hi!!!!!! All my favorite internet stranger friends......:) I am sorry that I haven't been around been super busy kids were off from school last week....IT'S BEEN A LONG FRIGGEN WEEK!!!!!! To say the least.....Last weekend we had a fabulous getaway to our cabin like an hr away...Had a fabulous time it was just what the dr oredered some much needed family time...:) 

AFM~:haha: NO sign of AF and I have the sorest boobs in NY, and I am peeing all the time. friday tested with FRER and it was negative and tested again this am with a FRER BPN.......I am NTNP but, AF still hasn't shown her bloody face and the amount of cm I have is ridiculous. I totally feel pregnant and I really just don't know what is going on with my body.....My last AF was 1/7 well the chemical. 

Anywho, we are about to get a few inches of snow I want it to be cold or just start spring...........I HATE WINTER.......plus these months are total winter blues.....Been keeping my head high and been feeling good other then these crazy prego symptoms......xoxoxoxoxo and ((((hugs)))))) to alll Lots of love Tara :)


----------



## mtln777

Where is everybody?????? I miss u girls.......:)

Jenna How are u feeling? Has OH felt the kicking yet?

Nioami hey bnb bf lol ((((hugs))))

Bazz hope all is well.........

Jess how are u feeling?????

Mama any AF yet??? 

AFM NOTHING..........might retest this weekend? not sure what the frig is going on..... I am forgeting people just have to run Natalie to pre-k.....be back in a bit somebody better be arounf....lol 

Amanda How are u?????

xoxoxoxo Tara


----------



## mackjess

Hi Tara!! :howdy: I've been snowed in and kinda lazy the last few days. I figure I better enjoy the times I don't have to do anything while I can!! Finally over the stupid cold and flu business and feeling better. OB appt Friday and scan next Thursday so impatiently waiting for that. :haha:

Hope AF stays away for you Mama, and Tara that you get AF soon or figure out what the frig is going on!!


----------



## gnomette

Hi Tara Yeh start again opks start tomorrow an its my wedding anniversary today yay when did you last test x


----------



## bazzb

No everyone!!! Hope all is well xxx


----------



## gnomette

Bailey what is no everyone you ok? X


----------



## bazzb

Ohh lol no it's my stupid iPhone

That should read hi everyone!!! Sorry!!


----------



## bazzb

Mama I'm sorry that you got af xo


----------



## Dollybird

Hey lovely ladies! Sorry I've been AWOL, just been busy working and it was also my birthday in the midst of all the working! How is everyone? Mama sorry af got you I really thought it was your month. Cant remember reading that your af had arrived i mustve missed that.. was so sure id log in to discover youd had your bfp! Tara no hubby still not felt bubs so it remains my little treat only for the mo. hoping he feels something soon though! I've been having terrible time with my back- had a disc prolapse a few years back and the physio thinks the pregnancy is irritating it.. If its been a busy shift sometimes I can barely walk by the end of it :-( thinking I'm gonna have to take my mat leave earlier than planned- midwife and physio are saying I won't be able to work past 32 weeks. Was gutted as wanted more time after but I'm beginning to accept it now. Just at hairdresser today- so tempted to get my hair cut short but dunno if its just the hormones.. The hairdresser thinks it is and wants me to think it over! Scan next week.. Can't wait!! I'm the day after you jess! You just be as excited as me! Naomi hope u had a lovely wedding anniversary! Tara what is happening with u?? Still no af?? Have u tested again yet? 
How's everyone else doing?? What's the goss? Xxx


----------



## mackjess

the only goss I have is last night I went to the Maroon 5 concert And Adam Levine is so hot that I think I got pregnant again just from his singing.


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol Mack my mom loves maroon 5... I think they're pay phone song is really good.

Dolly happy birthday!! I have not really felt the baby yet, sometimes I do but it's always so quick that I'm left feeling like maybe I was just imagining lol. I bet you are so excited for your scan, I almost want to lie and say ill be out of town to try to get mine earlier...15 more days (agh, I'm getting impatient) do you still think your having a boy? I want another boy but the sweet tooth I've had lately makes me feel as tho I'm having a girl.

Naomi, congrats on the wedding anny!!

Mama I also didn't see a post that u had Af but if that is the case, I'm sorry.

Bazz how has everything been? Any word from your doctors?

Afm, I've been eating myself out of house and home lately. Cravings have been all over the place and frequent. Pretty restless at the same time.. No energy. Waiting to find out gender before starting to buy for baby. I've also been playing with the idea of going back to school for my RN this next spring :) 

I'm also trying to decided on whether or not to get tied or not after this baby. I really do believe 3 is enough but I need help getting over the commitment of getting it done. I don't wanna have to worry about getting pregnant again cuz I would never abort and never adopt out... But I don't want it to bite me in the future...any thoughts


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Tara, I am good! Just been really busy! Thankfully the snowstorm on Monday wasn't as bad as they originally thought it would be, I guess it shifted farther South. Anyways Monday evening before it got to bad, I volunteered at the consignment sale. Then Tuesday John was home from work and we played in the snow with Mikey, they built his first snowman! That afternoon John drove me to volunteer again since we didn't know how the roads were. Yesterday I spent 4 hours with my mom shopping at the pre-sale for a summer wardrobe for Mikey, and I got him a trike that he loves! It's currently in our living room and he can get enough of it! Lol! He hasn't quite figured out how to pedal it yet, so he just scoots!

Anyways, today I'm catching up on laundry and then volunteering again tonight at the sale! I'm volunteering everyday until pickup on Monday, so I still have a busy week ahead of me!

Dolly, Happy Birthday!

Jess, Adam is cute! I can't wait for the new season of The Voice! Between him and Blake Shelton there's never a dull moment on that show!

Nikki, I don't think I could ever get tied. We don't really use any other kind of protection except for condoms around my fertile time, and pulling out. But I chart my periods so, I pretty much know when my fertile window is. My feeling is, if God wants me to get pg again, it's going to happen no matter what I do!


----------



## MommyNikki

Pray, my only thing with that is OH and I have used pull out since my son was born but after 2 years I got preg with my 3rd (the one I lost). I wouldn't be able to afford more than 3...I wouldn't be able to even drive more than 3 in my truck lol. I think I need to just do it so I can give my 3 the most I can rather than spread myself thin having anymore. I wanna be able to pay for college (unless my little geniuses get scholarships :p) and cars for them and stuff...I think it would let me accomplish more as well because I have been pregnant 4 times in the past 4 years..I haven't been able to do much


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I am so mad at John! I am supposed to be at the consignment sale to volunteer at 5 and he knows that. I text him at 4:30 to see when he was going to be home, he tells me 5:30! I was like WHAT? You wait until 30 mins before I have to be somewhere to tell me your going to be home late, and not until AFTER I ask you! I lost it! He called me, and I just yelled at him, then after we got off the phone I just started bawling...stupid hormones! If he would have told me earlier I could have called and asked my mom if she could watch Mikey until he got home! Urg! Sorry for the vent, but I had to let it out!


----------



## MommyNikki

Im sorry Pray, thats really inconsiderate (aka a guy thing lol) He should have called you earlier. Hopefully he rushes home and you can still make it there at a decent time. He better do some ass-kissing too tonight because that was wrong


----------



## mackjess

men men men! sorry Amanda.

if we have 2 kids dh will get snipped. if for some reason we are doing much better financially and I feel daring enough to try again we can still have that option with frozen guys or a reversal. there's no changing your mind about tubes. considering we didn't want children, then decided we did after 7 years together we obviously need the option to change our minds. Lol


----------



## bazzb

Our plan is for dh to get snipped also if we are lucky enough to have 2 kids

I also didn't want kids when dh and I first got together


----------



## MommyNikki

I would much rather him get snipped. Ill have to put it in his ear


----------



## bazzb

Good idea Nikki!! I think you body will be/has been through enough


----------



## gnomette

Nikki when me an my husband spoke about what we were going to do when we don't want any more children an his reaction was to get the snip for the same reasons that Bailey said its always my body being poked an messed around with x an its reversible where as if your tubes are done there is no going back x


----------



## MommyNikki

Well if its reversible for a guy but not for a girl it seems like that would make more sense


----------



## bazzb

I've heard tubals are reversible but I don't knowing about it and what the success rate is after


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> the only goss I have is last night I went to the Maroon 5 concert And Adam Levine is so hot that I think I got pregnant again just from his singing.

Jess, my panties just got wetter from the thought of Afam levine :haha::blush: He is soooooooooooo hot and I love the voice toooo.. :)


MommyNikki said:


> Lol Mack my mom loves maroon 5... I think they're pay phone song is really good.
> 
> Dolly happy birthday!! I have not really felt the baby yet, sometimes I do but it's always so quick that I'm left feeling like maybe I was just imagining lol. I bet you are so excited for your scan, I almost want to lie and say ill be out of town to try to get mine earlier...15 more days (agh, I'm getting impatient) do you still think your having a boy? I want another boy but the sweet tooth I've had lately makes me feel as tho I'm having a girl.
> 
> Naomi, congrats on the wedding anny!!
> 
> Mama I also didn't see a post that u had Af but if that is the case, I'm sorry.
> 
> Bazz how has everything been? Any word from your doctors?
> 
> Afm, I've been eating myself out of house and home lately. Cravings have been all over the place and frequent. Pretty restless at the same time.. No energy. Waiting to find out gender before starting to buy for baby. I've also been playing with the idea of going back to school for my RN this next spring :)
> 
> I'm also trying to decided on whether or not to get tied or not after this baby. I really do believe 3 is enough but I need help getting over the commitment of getting it done. I don't wanna have to worry about getting pregnant again cuz I would never abort and never adopt out... But I don't want it to bite me in the future...any thoughts

Nikki, I went to RN school and graduated and failed my State Boards 5x's, I;m a terrible test taker :dohh: I am pllanning on taking a review course maybe in the spring or early fall when kids go back to school and Natalie goes off to kindergarten.....:happydance: That child is READY!!!!! and so am I... 

Anywho~about the tubal, DONT DO IT.......Let ur OH get snipped my sisters husband just got snipped and it was nothing he was fine. Jeepers we go thru the wreckage of pregnancy THEN CHILD BIRTH......Need I say more??? lol

Amanda I love consigment shops......love to garage sale as well. :) 

AFM~I tested this am and it was BFN, trust and believe I am not mad it was I just wish I knew what was going on with my body.........:shrug: Where is the witch when I want her??? lol Bailey we need the witch.........

Jenna~happy belated birthday xoxoxoxoxo Hope u had a good one :) :hugs:

Nioami~I know I spell ur name wrong everytime I type it sorry, I always forget the spelling.......How r u holding up???? lots of :hugs: as always :)


----------



## mtln777

I cannot put a profile pix in Bailey how did u do it??????


----------



## gnomette

Tara I was supposed to start opks today but I am working tonight so I am not sure if it will affect opks so I will do one before I go work then before I go bed tomorrow I have a drs appointment Monday to see what they say bout my irregular cycles an really painful hips but the kids are off to my dads tomorrow night as hubby is taking me out for our anniversary (it was Wed) on Saturday to the cinema an for a meal x have you spoken to your lovely ob bout your af going awol x don't worry bout the spelling of my name I have seen it spelt some really odd ways sometimes with out even having an N in it lol massive hugs as always xx 
happy birthday Jenna xx hope you were properly spoilt x 
Bailey tubes can technically be reversed but it means that your more likely to have an ectopic cause of the scar tissue caused by having them cut an stitched back x fingers crossed you hear back from your specialist really soon isn't next week that it will be 3weeks x
Love's an hugs to all x


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hi girls...sorry been mia for a rew days. Yes i did get af :( Don't know why, but all i can do is try and try again. Hopefully march is it! Biggest thing is, just trying to relax as much as i can. Hope you all are doing well. Thanks to those who thought of me :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh and tomorrow is the 1 year anniversary of the tragically unexpected miscarriage. I am going to just hibernate all day and bawl my eyes out.


----------



## gnomette

Mama it will be a year since I lost Elliott in may the 1st year I think is always the worst did you get to hold your little one or get pictures or hand prints? My son was born at 20wks if you need a chat feel free to pm me x I miss my boy every day x


----------



## bazzb

Sorry ladies xoxo to you both

Tara go user cp and on the left hand side click change avatar and then browse and find your pic :)

Afm i finally got my specialist app it's with a endocrinologist and is next Friday!


----------



## gnomette

Bailey yay whop whop so pleased xxx fingers crossed you get some answers x


----------



## bazzb

Thanks naiomi!!! Xoxoxo


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies! I had a lovely quiet birthday, and hubby has taken me away for the weekend- we in a wee cottage up north it's gorgeous and has a private swimming pool! Very relaxing, which is exactly what I needed!
Nikki I'm the same just now- feel shattered all the time just don't have much energy at all. And my appetite.. Well it's weird cause I feel
Hungry all the time but when I eat I can't actually manage that much- I feel full quickly.. But then an hour after I eat.. Hungry again! It's mad! And I feel almost embarrassed to be constantly needing to eat- feel like people will be thinking I'm a wee fatty! Stupid really. Really stressing about my weight and its daft I know. I told that to one of my patients the other day at work and a few friends and everyone of them has said is clear I'm preg and not fat as I'm all bump, but can't help feeling paranoid. It doesn't help that after I posted on Facebook about none of my clothes fitting my ignorant uncle (who might I add I've only met once in my life so he doesn't even know me) posted a pic of a big massive fat woman and said maybe it would remind him Of me!!well I was soooo upset!!! Sent him an email saying how not only was it not a wise thing to say to any woman, never mind a pregnant hormonal woman, but also pointed out the fact he barely knew me so why did he feel he had the right to make such rude and personal "jokes". Anyways he was a complete tube about it made out like I was being unreasonable and have no sense of humour but I do have a sense of humour I just didn't find that funny. Not from a stranger and not the way I'd been feeling that day. Anyways moan over.
Tara Adam is soooo sexy. When moves like jagger came out I'm embarrassed to admit but I downloaded the video onto my iPhone so I could watch it! Hahaha. He has such an amazing body and all the tattoos make me hot under the collar! Hehe. I'd love my hubby to get some tats but he doesn't like them :-( 
Bailey glad your appointment and through! Those endocrinologists know their stuff!! 
Mama and Naomi so sorry for both your losses ladies.. And I know it must be extra hard not having conceived by the loss anniversary. I was thinking about my lost LO just last night. We should have had bubs before the anniversary, but I still feel sad thinking of that little life that wasn't to be. 
Hope everyone is well! Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Hi all, i just thought if day hi, had such a busy week, haven't had chance to post but have been reading.

Mama thinking of you today xxxx

So glad you got an appointment at last bailey, thank god for that!

Happy birthday dolly, enjoy your lovely weekend away. Your uncle sounds like a pig!

And Naomi, have a lovely wedding anniversary weekend too!!

Tara, where on earth is af?! Crazy stuff! Come on!!

Hi to everyone else, hope everybody is good. Oh on the tubes tied debate, def get hubby to do it, much easier, and it takes seconds, few guys I know have had it done and it was v simple!

Me I'm exhausted, insomnia has hit again. But we've had an offer accepted on a house so will be moving in July hopefully just before due date, huge weight off my mind.

Have great weekends everyone. Sophie xx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

gnomette-yes we got to hold him, we got loads of picturesand we didn't get handprints, but we got footprints and the blanket they put him in....hubby and i got matching tattoos of a heart with blue wings around it and his name above the heart and date below. Inside the heart are his footprints. I'm very sorryfor your loss. It's so awful. Like you, i'm assuming, was praying and thought i'd be pregnant by this time. I don't know why we haven't conceived yet. Guess we still need healing time? Did they ever find a reason for your loss? They didn't with mine. I was smoking at the time, but smoked with my first daughter and 1/2 of my other pregnancy. I quit smoking April 16th last year after the miscarriage. You would think being so long without ciagrettes, it would help me conceive? Grrr...so frustrating. Hopefully March is our bfp month. Thinking of you.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I'm listening to my song for brayden....i think most of you might find it helpful and comforting....

chris daughtry-gone too soon.


----------



## bazzb

Beautiful song hun xxxx


----------



## gnomette

Mamma Elliott had his cord around his neck it was put down to that x 
his song is river by emili sandé 
I will listen to braydens song when I am home xx I had a fairy tattoo done with my kids names on it Elliott an Lilly included x I have them both at home on a self in my lounge x hope today has gone peacefully today x thinking of you x


----------



## bazzb

Ladies i hope you are all well
How was your weekend??

I just did a workout on the Xbox And I got my ass kicked lol
I'm now in bed aching


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey everyone! Anyone have scans yet?

Bazz, I need to get something like that!


----------



## bazzb

It's really fun
Me and Keith do it together lol we usually do the dance off game


----------



## mackjess

Mama, sorry you are having such a rough day. Hope you had a good, cleansing cry. We need those from time to time. My song for my angel and my (hopefully) rainbow baby is Mumford and Son's "After the Storm".

Bazz, I miss working out! Other than walking and stretching I get winded too easy!

Nikki, I have a scan Thursday morning. About to die waiting on it!


----------



## bazzb

Can't wait too see all of your newest scan pics!!!


----------



## mackjess

Me too! Hehe, I just wish I wouldn't get so worked up before scans though. Even tho I can hear his little heartbeat I'm just terrified. The OB tried to measure my uterus from the outside at my appt on Friday, but I was really really bloated and she had trouble finding the top of it. That would have reassured me knowing I was on track, but she didn't want to poke me too much since I was getting a scan in less than a week and I'd told her I had really bad acid reflux that day since my fish lunch did not agree with me. Thank goodness it's at 8:15am so I don't have to wait all day. I know it will be a sleepless night!


----------



## bazzb

Yeah thank god it is a early scan!!
I seemed to always after 3 or 4 pm scans lol

Thank god for the Doppler huh? It is sad that a loss does kinda cause unnecessary worry the next time around


----------



## MommyNikki

I knew someone was having a scan soon lol Mack, I can only imagine how you feel because I am literally jumping out of my skin waiting for mine. Any idea of what you think your having?

Bazz, we had kenect for xbox before but we sold it with our old Xbox since we didn't have a lot of room at our old apartment. I would like to get it again and get those just dance games, I need something to get me moving, I'm just getting fat laying around and eating :(


----------



## mackjess

We are having a boy. :) We got the results back from the Materni21 test, which test the baby's chromosome's thru the mom's blood about a month ago. I guess the scan will confirm it's right! And let's hope so since I already bought the crib set, from a store closing sale and it's already closed, and have the name picked out! :haha:


----------



## Dollybird

Hello lovely ladies! How's everyone doing? I'm just headin back from my lovely weekend away up north with hubby. Was nice and relaxing! I've got a scan this week too - Friday - so excited!!! Nervous too though, I always feel nervous before a scan. 
Had a wee tear listening to your songs ladies. Made me think of my little lost one. The song I seemed to keep hearing around that time was ed Sheeren small bump. Doest fit completely but always makes me sad when I hear it. Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Yay more scan pics xx I can't wait to see them x 
dolly how was your weekend away?
we have x-box Kinect we do all sorts even boggle can be exhausting lol x I went to my Dr today bout my cycles not settling an she wants me to go for bloods on day 21so we will see what happens x I also applied to do a trial for clear blue got an e-mail asking if I am still interested so obviously I e-mailed saying yes I was so now just waiting for them to call me so fingers crossed it will all get sorted x feeling really positive at the moment got a proper positive attitude at the moment x lets hope it stays that way x 
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

How long did it take those of you who are preggo now to get pregnant after ur miscarriage?...anything that could help me?


----------



## MommyNikki

Mama, I got pregnant after my 1st AF, but have been very fertile (seeing how this is my 4 pregnancy in 4 years and I have two kids and one on the way now)

We tried before I got AF but it didn't happen but after AF we gave it one more shot and I fell preggo


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks...i just don't understand why i haven't gotten pregnant yet. I hope this cycle is it, i really do. Last pregnancy all i did was preseed and it was the first month we tried. Here it's been a year since the m/c and nothing. Maybe I haven't been using enough or maybe it's jiust stress...i have no idea. I need a miracle.

Bazz-hope everything turns out well and you get some good news.


----------



## mackjess

I think I'm very fertile as well since I was prego before my first full cycle off of the pill. Unfortunately that ended in m/c. After I waited one cycle to try again as I thought the chemical may have been caused by me not having a full cycle after BC and not having enough lining. Miraculously, I was prego the 2nd cycle after my m/c. 

We did the SMEP method, almost, and used Preseed. With SMEP you DTD every other day leading up to the positive OPK, then 3 days in a row. So I used preseed and DTD before I got my OPK, but then DH had a nasty cold virus so when I got the OPK+ it had already been a few days since we had BD, and we didn't do it again til 2 days after the OPK+. I got my very faint HCG positive pretty early before AF was due so I think it MUST have been the times we did it before the OPK+. If it had been the time we did it 2 days later there wouldn't have been enough time yet for implantation to get a positive on the prego test.

I give MUCH credit to preseed since his swimmers were hanging around there for at least 4 days before I OV. I don't temp so I can only estimate from the OPK that the last time we tried was 3-5 days before I OV, but I had some pretty good twingey symptoms on day 4 that it was happening.


----------



## mackjess

Oh, and even though I quarantined him to the spare room during my fertile week to try not to get sick, I still got the nasty cold, fever, sore throat and ended up with bronchitus since it didn't clear up on its own. I might has well have kept getting it on with Mr Sicky! :haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

both dh and i are somewhat sick at the moment. I hope we are better before it's time to dtd but oh well...we have to do it. I hope me being sick doesn't delay my O. If we are doing SMEP we have to start wednesday. I'm very excited and I have high hopes with fertilecm and using preseed. But i can't let it get it to me and stress about it. I'm only going to temp to confirm and make sure i even do O. Thank you both for your input. :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I have a question....does it really help to have a "o" after hubby ejaculates? Wouldn't it push them out/down? What I'm asking is, did you guys "o" after he did his deed or no? (sorry if tmi) you don't have to answer.


----------



## mackjess

Check the exp date on the preseed. I don't think it hurts anything if it's expired, but it may not be as effective. I usually O before we start DTD. DH is a good hubby and likes to get that done and make sure I'm taken care of before he gets himself too distracted. ;)


----------



## Dollybird

Naomi that all sounds brilliant! Very positive. Pleased for you that you're moving in the right direction. Weekend away was lovely- very relaxing. We didn't do a whole lot really just lazed about, swam, and ate, but it was just wat I was needing! Mama I had an ectopic so due to the metho had to wait two cycles before trying again. After those two cycles though I fell pregnant straight away. We used smep and I took omega 3 fish oils to help with cm. I also made sure I didn't get up to pee straight after dtd like I normally do. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh and also I cut out all caffeine prior to and during ttc, as it can effect implantation. Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Oh yea, I quit taking Advil and cut down to just one serving of caffeine a day before TTC. Advil can thin the lining, and with my sinuses I was eating it like candy for the last 10 years. TG I have an iron stomach. With dieting/exercise along with coming off the pill I lost 17lbs, and of course started taking my prenatals and fish oil early.

I also started taking baby aspirin to help thicken up my lining since I was on BC so long and it can help out with implantation. OB was fine with that after I told her when I was prego and had me keep taking it til 16 weeks.

Sorry I forgot all of that in my earlier response. Brain doesn't work!


----------



## bazzb

I usually o first as well then he does lol no Tmi don't worry

My mc was 5 months ago but I haven't even ovulated since due to hormone issues :(
Hoping this new doc can help me


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks! well, i think i'll be good. the fertilecm is to help with the uterine lining also. I think my problem does lie in the cm department. Even thoughi used preseed last time, i was only using 2g or mg or whatever it is. It says to use 4....but with teh fertilecm i'm now taking, we'll have to see how much it helps my cm at O time and see how much more help from preseed i might need. Too much can't hurt anythingright? Just be pretty slippery for dh and maybe hard for him to get off, but the more cm the better?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i;m sorry to hear that bazz... :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Thanks hunny


----------



## mtln777

:hugs:Hey girlies.........:) How is everyone? First off MAMA~ I know how bad you want to baby just from me catching up on this thread, your problem might lie in JUST RELAX............:flower: I know it is easier said then done but, girl u just have to try to relax and let ur body relax........I stopped OPKing, checking cm and everything crazy TTC makes you do and BAM i was prego, did have a chemical but, i stil got prego... :) Good luck trying Jess's plan seems like a good one :) 

Nioami~Hey hun, NO AF yet so now my last AF was 1/7............I"m going to wait 1 more month and then call my OB. I mean he really won't do or say anything as it will just be 2 months I haven't had 1. So maybe by the middle of the month I will call. 

Bailey yeah for dr's apt....

ALL U PREGGO"S its bump pix time as!!!!!!!!!! because by the end of the week it will be scan pix.............:happydance: So excited for all you girls. 

Gotta tend to a whiny child ug........xoxoxoxoxoxo Tara :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

19+6  xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Argh it never posts the right way up! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Pretty bump lady!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks mtln. i know i need to relax....just trying to figure out how?...the only thing different i was going to do is only temp to confirm O and after that, stop temping, no symptom spotting, no checking cm, no hpt testing early. That's all i can do. I have to opk, as i'm sick right now and i've been sick before and it throws my O off a few days. I might skip the temping, if i have a fever or because out of all my cycles for a year, i didn't recall seeing an anovulatory cycle.


----------



## mtln777

Oh Jenna what a cute bump.... :) xoxoxoxo Funny thing for a split sec I thought maybe girl????????????? What's the heart beat been like noise wise??? :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

ladies i got offered a new job at work... I haven't accepted it yet but think I will tomorrow... it is a much less stressful position and its better benefits and it is salary rather than hourly... :) i am a happy girl today (finally)


----------



## MommyNikki

Wow that's great bazz, what will you be doing?


----------



## bazzb

Ill be a returns administrator.... lots of paper work but its a change and im in major need, ive been doing the same job for 6 years..


----------



## MommyNikki

Wow that's a long time! I wish I had that kind of commitment...you definitely deserve it then, is it a bigger pay increase?


----------



## bazzb

It's about the same unfortunately but it is salary which is much better 
Right now if I go to the docs I loose pay and I have no sick days right now either 
And the hours are much better in the new job


----------



## mackjess

Woot! Yay Bazz. I feel ya, I've been at my job for about 4 years and am ready for a change. We have a new boss so he's giving me a bunch of more stuff. It's more stressful, but it's a fun challenge and I'm hoping it leads to a promotion.


----------



## bazzb

Yes I'm hoping within the next year or two to Advance even
Further 
Baby steps right :)?


----------



## mackjess

Yup. Good luck with it all. It would take awhile for me as well. But I'm at a pretty entry level job now so I'm glad for the chance. My brain has gotten kinda mushy I think though because current position is kind of repetitive so I haven't had to think in a long time!! :haha:


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies! Well the heartbeat sounds mostly like hooves.. Very clear. But the other day kinda sounded more like a train.. Bubs was moving about like crazy.. 

20 weeks today!! Halfway!!! Woohoo!!!!!!

Bailey congrats on the job  xxx


----------



## gnomette

Jenna such a cute bump x 
Bailey yay for the new job x 
Tara I hope you get a bfp instead of af but I hope it happens soon xx hugs as always x 
I got a call from clear blue about the trial an I have been accepted so just got consent forms to sign an then I will get all the stuff yay x


----------



## bazzb

Yay for 20 weeks Jenna!

Naiomi that's so cool about the cb trial 
I don't know if they do that over here


----------



## bazzb

I just went to the washroom I have the most stretchy cm I have ever seen in my life lol
It was like a foot long I sware holy cow!! 
We dtd Sunday am and we failed to pull out!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Uh-oh, watch you finally fall preggo bazz


----------



## bazzb

Had pressure yesterday where my left ovary is
And it's back again now


----------



## mackjess

hmmm, sounds like your body is doing what it's supposed to.


----------



## bazzb

Hope so!
Just want to be normal


----------



## gnomette

Bailey have you got any opks you can do? That would tell you if your ov'd/ing 
I got pos opk today an I am working tonight so gotta hope that bd-ing last night an tomorrow will be enough if not good job for the cb trial cause I am working tonight lol


----------



## bazzb

Lol!

I ran out of opk!


----------



## gnomette

Oh well maybe it was just meant to be lol xx
another person has just put on fb that they are pregnant that's 4in the last 2weeks omg I really want to be pregnant I am happy for them all it just sucks I am not x not gonna get down I can't I need to keep positive an keep hoping an just hope that this trial works if I don't get a bfp this cycle lol x


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey womble how have you been? You excited for your appt?


----------



## mackjess

yup. chiropractor. It's a narrow leather table you lay on, face up, and a roller is under the surface and it rolls up from your bum to your neck. It's amazing.


----------



## bazzb

Negative opk but the line is much darker than it was back in December lol
Ill test agin tomorrow to compare

Ill attach for your viewing pleasure lol


----------



## bazzb

It seems to have dried darker lol
And not to be tmi but I am wet through my undies and my pj bottoms are damp
This has never happened to me before e


----------



## mackjess

Ut oh Bazz...you got something going on and it all sounds good!


----------



## bazzb

I hope so Jess
I really just want my cycles back!!

Before wheni was using opk I. Dec/jan you could barely see the second line


----------



## mackjess

Stress can affect you a lot. Maybe you were still too stressed after the mc and with your DH, but now time has passed and he is being open and getting help? Whatever the reasons, FX this is your body getting back to normal!


----------



## bazzb

Yes fx'd!!

Just had a shower and tries to feel my cervix
It was way high I could barely touch it

And it's time for a bump pic Jess !:)


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz, explain these opk's... You said it's negative, but there's 2 lines? They must not be like preg tests.


----------



## bazzb

Nope lol the test line must be as dark or darker than the control line


----------



## MommyNikki

Ohhhhh okay, I've never used one so I had no idea


----------



## bazzb

I'm new to this as well!i always used digis:)
I'm off to beds ladies have a food evening xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Wow, I was gone one day and I had 4 pages to catch up on!

Mama- we took a break for a few months after my MC, but when we started trying again it took 4 cycles. I got pg the month after my supposed to be due date. I did SMEP the month I got pg too!

Bazz- I sure hope you O'd! FX!!

I read so many posts I can't remember what else I wanted to say! Lol!

AFM- my new craving is guacamole! I can't get enough! I have been feeling flutters more and more, and it's so exciting! I'll attach my most recent bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bazzb

Beauty pic Amanda &#10084;


----------



## Womble12

Amanda, your bump is big, its great!! We are the same weeks but mine is not like that at all! I'll Post a pic tomrw night!

All good with me thanks nikki, yes can't wait for appointment, love such frequent checks here by the nhs. My sister in law in Ireland barely has any check ups, she's currently 20 weeks. How are you keeping, when's your next appt?

Naomi, that trial sounds really good. I swore by my monitor. In the 4 times I used it I fell pregnant twice, so it does work. Hope it arrives in time for your next cycle too, or that you don't need it next cycle as you'll be pregnant!!!  !

Bailey, I always used digi opks in the past so really don't know about the lines things. Fingers crossed though. You gonna do one again in the morning? I'm feeling really positive for you right now.

I guess I best go back to bed, its 4.24am, couldn't sleep. And its nighttime nearly everywhere for all of us on here! Night zzzzzzzz xx

P.s. I really can't wait to see people's 20 week scan pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## gnomette

That's still a really dark line I would say you have either just o'd or that your just bout to x I really hope you get a bfp but failing that af x yay x


----------



## mackjess

here is a pic from late last week. dh was making fun of me so I'm rolling my eyes at him. Lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=573169&d=1361812044

so happy tonight. listened in on the doppler more to hear the baby move than his hb. he was being rascally and bouncing all over from the sound of it. after a minute I realized whenever he moved I got that little feeling that I thought was gas. I looked down right then and the whole wand I was holding on my belly raised about half an inch and was really loud like he hit it directly. I took out the ear phones and just laid there with my hand on my belly and sure enough I could also feel him move externally, sometimes even my fingers would visibly raise.

Well dh woke up with all the commotion and I had tears in my eyes as I told him. he said he just wanted to know when the baby got his first job and promptly fell back asleep. Lol. I had to try to not laugh at him since he seemed a little grumpy being woken up once. I think I started feeling the baby 2 weeks ago but didn't know it!!!


----------



## bazzb

Awe jess that is beautiful!!

They saw with your first baby your further along like yourself as u don't know what your looking for!!

Awesome pic btw ;)


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble my next appt/sono will be the 15th, I wish I could bump it up sooner :( 

I will need to take a pic too today since I'm finally getting to put a name with a face for everyone else. 

Bazz lemme know if u test in the a.m.


----------



## bazzb

Pic time whoop!!!

Womble gl at ur app soon hunny

Ok I tested, it's still not quite positive but it's getting there I thin
Top test in the pic is this mornings test and the bottom is last nights

Also had a huge I mean huge glob of ewcm today more than yesterday 
Like i said I have never had ewcm this abundant before lol

Hope everyone is well xo


----------



## bazzb

Sorry pic attached funny
Left pic is today's right is last nights lol


----------



## gnomette

Bumps are all looking lovely x 
Bailey that lines definitely getting darker yay for ovulation are you bd-ing or still using (i can't remember what method your using)prevention?


----------



## bazzb

Well we were suppose to be preventing lol

No sex since Sunday though


----------



## Dollybird

Lovely bumps ladies!! 
Bailey that opk looks promising!! And the signs you're having even more positive still! I'm excited for you that thins might be returning to normal! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks Jenna!!
Something is defiantly happening!!
I feel different


----------



## bazzb

How long after all this ewcm do u usually o
Mine started yesterday


----------



## Dollybird

I'm usually a week before.. And it vanishes pretty soon after O. But everyone is different xxx


----------



## bazzb

Ok thx Jenna 
Sorry all the annoying questions


----------



## Dollybird

Don't be daft they're not annoying questions! Lol. We're all excited that you might be o'ing and we wanna hear all about it!! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks Jenna xxx


----------



## bazzb

Nikki we are still waiting for a bump pic ;)


----------



## MommyNikki

<a href="https://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/?action=view&current=16B03F40-D2B7-4A21-B6A3-0377B94B49A2-448-00000079AF83E220_zpsf7944b8a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/16B03F40-D2B7-4A21-B6A3-0377B94B49A2-448-00000079AF83E220_zpsf7944b8a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>

Ill send a better one later, had gotten my hair colored this morning so I still haven't done anything with myself lol


----------



## MommyNikki

https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/16B03F40-D2B7-4A21-B6A3-0377B94B49A2-448-00000079AF83E220_zpsf7944b8a.jpg


----------



## Dollybird

Such a cute bump nikki! Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks lol I get big quick


----------



## Womble12

Bailey, things looking so promising!!! I'm same as Jenna, I about a week after cm starts.

I can't believe people's bumps, they're amazing!! Mine is weeny in comparison, shall get hubby to take a pic now. Like seeing what everyone looks like too!!


----------



## Dollybird

I love seeing bump pics!! Think I'm obsessed with them haha. What a creep I am! Love looking at the bump pics thread in the 2nd tri forum. I also like seeing what people look like. It nice putting faces to the names  xxx


----------



## Womble12




----------



## Dollybird

Aw such a cute wee bump! Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble I wish I was your size!!! Lol how cute


----------



## mackjess

What a teeny tiny thing you are Womble! Are you taller? One of my friends is 31 weeks, and her bump is a little smaller than mine is now!! I'm terrified how big mine is going to be when I get to 31 if that's the case!! LOL, but she is like a foot taller than me so we chalked it up to that.

Nikki, I feel like I'm getting big fast too!! I don't really mind since 90% of the food I eat is healthy lean meats and veggies ( I make myself eat the good stuff before I allow myself the donut or whatever I'm craving) and I will even only cave to my cravings 1-2 times a week. I still gained like a pound a week the first tri and now I'm gaining 2 lbs a week!!! Since I was a little bordeline on the high side on the BMI scale my OB recommended only gaining 11-25 lbs the entire pregnancy, and I've already gained 30! 

I think all the bumps look adorable, and Dolly you cracked me up with your bump stalking!


----------



## bazzb

Nikki u r bit huge u r adorable!!

Womble that's a cute little bump :)


----------



## Womble12

You guys are nice, but I want a big bump like the rest of you!! Jess I'm only 5'4, & was 8st 12lbs pre pregnancy. I'm prob 9st 5lbs now. I'm eating cheese like crazy and sure thats where my bump comes from rather then baby ha ha!!!!

I also love everyone's bumps, it's so exciting!!!!!!!!

Jess how many weeks are you now, 18? Or more?


----------



## mackjess

I don't know how much stones are, but I'll take your word for it! :haha: 

20 weeks as of yesterday. NEVER thought I'd make it so far. Feeling really positive now that I've finally felt the baby kicking. I think I'm a little too insulated so I didn't feel it sooner.


----------



## MommyNikki

I have not been eating great lately, idk what my problem is. I'm just making it more difficult to lose the weight afterwards.


----------



## Dollybird

Oh jess I'm so pleased for you tht your feeling bubs move now. Such a lovely feeling isn't it? I'm finding the movements are different now- more definite 'jabs' and sometimes I feel what must be bubs doing a somersault and it kinda makes me feel queesy! 
Nikki I'm eating like a horse too just now, but am trying my best to make healthy choices as I'm worried about how much weight ill gain. I've struggled with my weight in the past and worry about struggling again. 
Sophie cheese is my weakness just now!! Can't get enough of it!!! That and fish bizarrely enough. I've had fish everyday the past week an a half. 
My bump Is soooooo itchy and uncomfortable tonight!!! Was stressing a bit earlier as been feeling rotten today- Achey and back sore.. Almost like just before af.. But adding that too the uncomfy itchy bump I'm thinking its growing pains. What yous think?? Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Fish is great for you Jenna, fill up on it!!! My diet has gone seriously down hill since becoming pregnant, we need to be stronger as it will be harder to lose afterwards. But i love cheese :-( !!!

Jess so happy you can feel baby externally now, guess 19/20 weeks ish for first timers is roughly when you can feel it outside, going by you 20 weekers!

Xx


----------



## jabish

hi everyone...i was supposed to ovulate today but nothing on the test strips so..idk...i started atkins about a week ago and was wondering if anyone knows if that can cause issues with ovulation?


----------



## Dollybird

Hey jabish. Hmm not sure but I have to say I don't really agree with the Atkins- I mean It works but its not very healthy. Your body needs carbs! Lol. Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Dolly, the itchy is from your skin stretching so make sure to cake on the cocoa butter or you'll end up with horrible stretch marks like I did. Right now I've had an allergic reaction type rash over my belly and hips and top of my legs for the past week and I think it's hormone related. Pregnancy tends to make my skin extra sensitive. My food choices haven't been good at all..partly the fact we haven't had anything good in the house and partly cause I have no motivation to cook.

I've been so tired lately..the weather makes it worse cause I'm usually trapped in the house versus spring and summer where I can find a project outside like mow the lawn or take a walk. Hopefully it won't be too much longer


----------



## bazzb

Bring on spring Nikki ;)

Ladies should I opk tonight or wait until the am
I have 7 left!


----------



## Dollybird

I got an amazing cocoa butter intense moisturising stick thing from the body shop. The shop assistant recommended it.. It's amazing!! Lol. I got stench marks during puberty- pretty bad ones.. So I'm predicting ill collect a few more during pregnancy no matter what I do :-( xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Stench marks? Hahaha meant stretch xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol 

Jabish my boss said she got preggo immediately the two times she started the Atkins diet, it must work for some but your body does need carbs so its more of a short term solution versus a long term one.


----------



## bazzb

Haha auto correct gotta love it


----------



## mackjess

Stench :haha: seriously busted out laughing at work!


----------



## bazzb

Same here


----------



## jabish

MommyNikki said:


> Lol
> 
> Jabish my boss said she got preggo immediately the two times she started the Atkins diet, it must work for some but your body does need carbs so its more of a short term solution versus a long term one.

I WONDER WHAT SHE MEANS BY IMMEDIATELY..IF IT WAS A MONTH OR IF HER CYCLES WERE OFF A LITTLE...THANX FOR THE INFO..IM JUST A LIL CRAZY HERE:wacko:


----------



## mackjess

Dolly, I think I have been feeling movements for a few weeks that were very faint. But sometimes I'd feel a little bubble sensation or flutter, then a minute later have to toot, so I attributed it all to gas. It's crazy to go from thinking you are feeling nothing to seeing the doppler wand MOVE because he is sick of me checking on him!! I'd say he is definitely rolling, it feels like a non-painful thread running thru my belly button, then down and right which is where he is at. Again, it doesn't hurt, it's just an odd sensation. I can't wait to go home and feel it more, and my scan is in the morning. I hope I get some sleep!!

PS, Jenna was in the running for girl names before I knew it was your name or that I was having a boy. I think it's lovely.


----------



## Dollybird

Aw thankyou jess! You know it's funny but I've never met many other Jenna's. yeh I know what you mean about the movement.. It is weird isn't it.. But so amazing when it happens! My little one not consisting yet- some days I get lots of jabs, and others I barely feel anything, but I think the days I don't feel much that baby is either facing other way or hiding behind my placenta. Oooh scan tomorrow u must be soo excited! I'm excited for mines- thought I'd be obsessing am over it but I've had a busy week organising the house so have had that to take my mind off things. Xxx


----------



## mackjess

OK Jabish, I posted a reply to you somewhere but I don't see it so I hope I wasn't on the wrong thread!

I have no idea about diet affecting the OV date, but I do know the OV date fluctuating isn't necessarily terrible. I was FREAKING out in Oct because I had OV right on time after the miscarriage but skipped trying that cycle to give my body a rest, then my second cycle I OV 2-3 days late. I was SO upset thinking I'd missed my chance, but then I got prego anyway. So keep testing and keep BD'ing and hopefully you get your positive soon!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Great pics ladies! Womble, I didn't get big so fast with my son, but they say it happens quicker with the second!


----------



## jabish

thanx Mackjess...i am hopeing i ovulate here soon...it was supposed to be today...i may test again and see if maybe it was just gonna happen later in the day... :)


----------



## bazzb

Positive right!??!


----------



## bazzb

All 3 in order
Last night
This am
This pm


----------



## mackjess

blazing positive.


----------



## bazzb

Whoo hoo!
Hope it's real this time
Last time I had a smiley was the end if November lol!


----------



## MommyNikki

Seems to be the same darkness, better get bd'ing!!!


----------



## jabish

well took another o test and its still very negative :(


----------



## bazzb

Sorry jabish

Nikki I think I may use pull put method though lol
But soooo glad I got a positive opk it's a great sign


----------



## bazzb

Hubby seduced me lol
Pull out did not happen I am affraid! Oh well
What are the chances


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol well see


----------



## Womble12

Bailey, that is a most definite positive!!!!! At long last, so happy for you!!! 

Jabish, I know diets do effect ovulation, but if you've only been on it a week I wouldnt think it would have a drastic effect. Ovulation can vary though, mine varied hugely. One month it'd be cd18, & the month I actually got pregnant it was cd 24, right when I'd just about given up and that I wasn't going to ovulate. So keep bd'ing and keep testing!

Jess hope you have a fabulous scan today, look forward to pics later! Jenna is yours tomorrow?

Amanda, thanks for reassuring me on my small bump with first baby. Guessing maybe cause I am small it'll take a bit longer to show massively maybe. Needed to wear a suit to work today as interviewing somebody but it was too uncomfortable, had to wear a more casual dress thing. I'm not buying a new maternity suit, I only have to wear one once every 2-3 months.


----------



## Dollybird

Bailey congrats on the positive opk! So wonderful to see! And if you fall preg then well it's meant to be!  
Jabish so sorry you've not had your positive yet but try not to worry it will come. Mine vary too once I o'd at cd 11 and another time it wasn't till cd 24! I was cd 19 the month I conceived. 
Jess enjoy your scan today!! 
Can't wait to see the pics!!
Sophie yeh mine is tomorrow! Was dreaming about it last night! Lol. Xxx


----------



## bazzb

I've heard that too Sophie about your first baby! Don't worry 

Today's opk is still positive is that normal?
Sorry ladies l


----------



## Dollybird

Still positive it just a long surge. Surges can last anything from 6-48hrs. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Possibly even longer than that..can't remember specifics.. But it is normal to get a positive a few day in a row, just as its normal to have a positive followed by a neg as little as 6hrs later.xxx


----------



## bazzb

Ok thx Jenna
The two test were taken 12 hours apart

Xxx I appreciate the info


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

That's definitly positive bailey! I know a lot of times that say to stop testing after you get a positive so you don't get confused. But I only used OPKs once, and that was the month I got pg.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

definately a positive bazz... since you got your first positive yesterday, you will most likely O today or tomorrow. If you temp, you could confirm it? Having bd lastnight, I think your chance is pretty great! Prayers it turns out the way you want. Like one of the other girls said, if it's meant to be, it will! :) I can't wait to see a positive opk for me next week. I am so ready to get in the 2ww again, but no driving myself crazy and assuming it worked. I'm going to do the complete opposite, and tell myself well, here's another cycle gone bad and didn't work. And feel bad, haha. Maybe it will work this time.


----------



## mackjess

I think I got a positive OPK for about 2 days. I just kept testing more to see the drop because I wanted to make sure my internet cheapies worked. It may have been 2 1/2 days before I got a negative after the positive.

Scan was lovely. Apparently I have a very good looking cervix. Relief. They checked baby from head to toe and everything was perfect. He's only a smidgen above average on weight so I am grateful for that!! I don't want a bigger baby for delivery! I'll attach pics later, just got to work and need to catch up here.

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## mackjess

Ok, my boss and everybody seem to be in a meeting so I'll share my pics really quick!! So overjoyed today. I didn't know they could see so much from this scan. May seem daft, but I don't ask a lot of questions pre-appointment. I find if I know what they are checking for, I stress even more about it. I just leave my faith in God, and I know my baby will always be perfect to me regardless. It certainly doesn't hurt when the Dr doing your scan keeps saying everything looks perfect. :D 

Good brain, cortex, lip and nose structure, heart chambers, tummy, ribs, spine, bladder, kidneys, thigh bone, arteries, everything. Got to say I love modern medicine! And I'm amazed by my baby more and more. Can you believe our parents probably never got a scan the entire time they carried us??

I can't wait for everyone to have their BFPs, and the first timers to get to this point! :hugs:


Finn's Feet
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=578343&d=1362672022

Finn's boy parts (poor guy has no privacy)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=578341&d=1362671998

Sweet Finn
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=578339&d=1362671966


----------



## MommyNikki

The pics are wonderful :)


----------



## bazzb

Beautiful pics lady!!!


----------



## Womble12

I love little Finn, great pics!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Great scan pics Jess!!


----------



## mackjess

Thanks Pray. Is your gender scan coming up soon?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I have a doc appt on the 20th and we are supposed to schedule my scan then. I'm kind of frustrated that my doc wants to wait so long to even schedule it, cuz I want to plan my gender reveal party!


----------



## bazzb

Can't wait too see more scan pics!!!!

Ladies I still have a ton of ewcm I think I'm releasing like 5 eggs LOL


----------



## MommyNikki

Oh shoot maybe you will have multiples :)


----------



## bazzb

Haha u never know! 
My grandma is a twin


----------



## MommyNikki

Oh we'll then it's very likely since it tends to skip a generation


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> here is a pic from late last week. dh was making fun of me so I'm rolling my eyes at him. Lol
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=573169&d=1361812044
> 
> so happy tonight. listened in on the doppler more to hear the baby move than his hb. he was being rascally and bouncing all over from the sound of it. after a minute I realized whenever he moved I got that little feeling that I thought was gas. I looked down right then and the whole wand I was holding on my belly raised about half an inch and was really loud like he hit it directly. I took out the ear phones and just laid there with my hand on my belly and sure enough I could also feel him move externally, sometimes even my fingers would visibly raise.
> 
> Well dh woke up with all the commotion and I had tears in my eyes as I told him. he said he just wanted to know when the baby got his first job and promptly fell back asleep. Lol. I had to try to not laugh at him since he seemed a little grumpy being woken up once. I think I started feeling the baby 2 weeks ago but didn't know it!!!

Jess nothing like watching that movemebt for the first time.....AMAZING describes it....... :hugs:



MommyNikki said:


> Dolly, the itchy is from your skin stretching so make sure to cake on the cocoa butter or you'll end up with horrible stretch marks like I did. Right now I've had an allergic reaction type rash over my belly and hips and top of my legs for the past week and I think it's hormone related. Pregnancy tends to make my skin extra sensitive. My food choices haven't been good at all..partly the fact we haven't had anything good in the house and partly cause I have no motivation to cook.
> 
> I've been so tired lately..the weather makes it worse cause I'm usually trapped in the house versus spring and summer where I can find a project outside like mow the lawn or take a walk. Hopefully it won't be too much longer

Nikki PLEASE BRING on the WARM weather I am with ya chick.....:) :flower:



mackjess said:


> Ok, my boss and everybody seem to be in a meeting so I'll share my pics really quick!! So overjoyed today. I didn't know they could see so much from this scan. May seem daft, but I don't ask a lot of questions pre-appointment. I find if I know what they are checking for, I stress even more about it. I just leave my faith in God, and I know my baby will always be perfect to me regardless. It certainly doesn't hurt when the Dr doing your scan keeps saying everything looks perfect. :D
> 
> Good brain, cortex, lip and nose structure, heart chambers, tummy, ribs, spine, bladder, kidneys, thigh bone, arteries, everything. Got to say I love modern medicine! And I'm amazed by my baby more and more. Can you believe our parents probably never got a scan the entire time they carried us??
> 
> I can't wait for everyone to have their BFPs, and the first timers to get to this point! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Finn's Feet
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=578343&d=1362672022
> 
> Finn's boy parts (poor guy has no privacy)
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=578341&d=1362671998
> 
> Sweet Finn
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=578339&d=1362671966

So sweet and I love the name Finn...........Your doing a great job!!!! xoxoxo

Hi to all and It took for ages to catch up......

AFM~ AF has landed and in full force......She got here on tuesday night.....I might go for it next cycle why not??????? I;m on extra floic acid that helps with the lining of the uterus and a SERIOUS heavy AF.........Here is to a BFP next month!!!!! :happydance: Lots of love to all I will post a pix of my family soon.....xoxoxoxoxoo Tara :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Yayy MTLN!!! As weird as it might sound, I'd think a heavy AF is a good thing. You must have a nice thick lining now! I'd go for it, and hope that it sticks with the folic acid and the thicker lining. Woot Woot!


----------



## Dollybird

Jess your pics are lovely! So glad your scan went well. And I love the name Finn! 
Tara woohoo for af.. Never thought I'd hear myself say that ever! Lets hope that with all these new meds your next cycle is the one!! 
Oooh bailey twins!! My mum and tht still keep joking that making I'm having twins (my bump has grown very quickly and twins in family) but I assure them there's only one in there!! Yey for the ewcm! U done any more opks? Xxxx


----------



## bazzb

Yep I had another positive last night!!

Will test in a few min when I get outta bed


Yay Tara due af! Hope I'm not long behind u ;)


----------



## bazzb

Opk was a slight negative today :) and my temp did spike from 36.2 to 36.52 I guess that's good


----------



## bazzb

Bottom one is this am


----------



## Dollybird

Scan done!!! Baby absolutely perfect..... Any last minute guesses for gender? :winkwink: xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Boy


----------



## MommyNikki

Pm me and let me know if your waiting on others to guess, lol I'm to anxious to wait all day to know


----------



## Dollybird




----------



## Dollybird

Haha I don't think I can wait in them guessing either! I wanna burst! Lol. I'm team.........




BLUE!!!!! :happydance: I knew it! Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Yay! Lets hope mine is a boy next Friday! This is gonna be the longest week


----------



## bazzb

Yay for team blue!!!!!! :)


----------



## mackjess

Woot woot!! When I saw that round head I thought boy! Congrats dolly. Apparently boys are about to rule this world!!


----------



## bazzb

Hey All

App went good&#8230; I told her I think I ovulated yesterday or am ovulating today. If I don&#8217;t get a period in two weeks I have a prescription for a tablet to take for 12 days and once I stop it I will get a period. She doesn&#8217;t want to give it to me until 2-3 weeks in case you are pregnant it can cause a miscarriage&#8230; 

So I have to go get blood work in 2-3 weeks, call her office two days after that to make sure Im not pregnant and then take the pills.. if I don&#8217;t get my period naturally that is

Have to go back and see her april 16th.. she is super nice, doesnt think my prolactin is any cause for concern... she thinsk I stopped ovualting due to stress (lord knows I have had my share of that)

hope everyone else is well xoxox


----------



## Dollybird

That sounds fab bazz! Glad it all went well. And I'm sure you won't need those tablets anyways I think you're body has kickstarted itself. But it's good to know you have a definite way to get things started if not. Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Yay for all the scan pics they are so lovely x team blue all around atm yay 
Bailey hows your appointment today go? 
Jess I love the name Finn x 
dolly any names yet?
Tara glad that af showed yay for back trying 
afm we have not bd since Monday so chances of bfp this cycle are slim as pos opk Tuesday but trial should start next cycle so lets see what happens x 
but I do have a silly question an its a bit tmi so after we bd Monday hubbys baby gravy none of it fell out so I asked him if he actually enjoyed bd enough to produce any (i just wondered if he had faked it even though I didn't think he had) he swears he did enjoy it but I wondered if anyone has had this happen x


----------



## bazzb

A few times I've had lea seemen come out than others


----------



## gnomette

Bailey yay for a good result x fingers crossed you don't need the tablets xxx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks naiomi!


----------



## bazzb

Jenna, did you pick out a name for your boy?


----------



## Womble12

Jenna, thats a great scan picture, really detailed. Yay for a boy!!! Any names??

Bailey, so glad your appointment went well, let's see what happens these next 2-3 weeks. You've def been bit more relaxed this last month or so I reckon, so maybe she's right.

Naomi, sometimes when we bd there isn't as much stuff coming out, my hubby says sometimes he feels like there is more or less stuff, so I wouldn't worry Hun.

My midwife appt went well, heard heartbeat, what's the deal with what it should sound like for a boy or a girl?? Turns out I am rhesus negative for bloods so I gotta have an injection at 28 weeks to prevent mine and babies bloods mixing. And been told to take it extra easy to avoid any unnecessary strain that could cause bleeding cause of the rhesus negative. 

Jenna, my midwife also said to me that to expect at around 20 weeks, period like feelings and groin strains from about 18 weeks, and to not be alarmed by it, it's just everything moving about xx


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies!! Naomi don't worry sometimes my hubby produces loads, sometimes there ain't so much. Not sure why but I don't think it's anything to do with them not enjoying it as much. :hugs: Sophie glad your appointment went well. And it's reassuring to hear your midwife said those kind of pains are to be expected. I've not seen my mw yet don't see her for another couple of weeks, and didn't really wanna phone her about it.. Always feel like I'm overreacting!
As for names.. Well I always said hubby could pick of it was a boy. So far he's come up with jake, Jax, or jackson.. I like all three not sure which we'll go for. Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Jackson is my fav


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jenna, yeah for a boy! The scan pic is great! I'm anxious to find out what I'm having! I'm hoping for a girl since I already have a boy!


----------



## Dollybird

I'm so so happy ladies!! Just can't wait to meet my little boy. I love him so much and he's not even here yet xxx


----------



## mackjess

I think Jackson is super cute and you could call him Jax for short. I love those names!


----------



## bazzb

Awe can't wait for you too meet him either!!!&#10084;


----------



## MommyNikki

Naiomi - oh is that that too... Maybe if he does it himself or if we've done it a lot it will happen to be less... Don't worry about it ruining your chances of getting preg cuz I swear with my last preg, we had been using withdrawal for 2 years with no problem, but the one day we went 3x (lucky me lol) and since there was like literally nothing the second time he went, we didn't pull out the third and then I fell preg.

I love all the names... Dolly I know someone with a lil boy named Jaxson and I think it's super cute spelled that way


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh that's the way my hubby would like to spell it.. With Jax for short.  so exciting. Still can't believe he's in my belly swimming away! Feels so surreal! Xxx


----------



## Womble12

I also like Jackson or Jaxson!! Though with Jaxson people may think its Jason spelt wrong!! Jenna i'm so pleased you're so happy. This is such a nice time, I agree, it's so bizarre thinking of a little thing or boy in your case, swimming around in there xx


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Haha I don't think I can wait in them guessing either! I wanna burst! Lol. I'm team.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLUE!!!!! :happydance: I knew it! Xxx


Well Well Well Jenna~ I really am so happy for you girlie....:flower: Now as I recall, I said you were prego, the month you were waiting???? Then said staright away you were having a boy. Gallop away little "Jax" maybe the theory does work????

Nikki~what has yours been sounding like?

Jess~I know yout already having a boy but, does the heartbeat sound like galloping horses?

AFM~Just making it thru AF pretty smooth, started tuesday nights, heavy until today....Good thick lining building, HOWEVER I do not want a nov or dec baby, SOOOOOOOOOOO how long should I wait???? What's your girls thoughts????, cuz until the end we are together!!!!! :hugs::hugs:

Nioami~TMI ALERT I give lots of blowjobs and sometimes I'll joke and say, "Wow look at all the kids we wasted" :) Other times it's nothing.....No wories my BNB BUDDDDDDDDIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEE......

xoxoxoxoxoxo Tara :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Mtln congrats on AF and hopefully this will bring a sticky LO soon. Idk know what the baby sounds like, I don't have a Doppler


----------



## Womble12

Tara, you gonna be trying again from next month? Glad you're having a good af, that's sounds like a v strange statement bit you know what I mean!!!!x

So if a boy sounds like horses galloping, what does a girl sound like?


----------



## bazzb

I think a girl supposedly sounds like a train?? Not suture though!

Tara I'm glad your having a proper af :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hello girls...

so i started smep cd8 and today i am cd11...now i've been charting for months and never noticed a spike in temps this early. (like enough to confirm O) Last cycle was the earliest i noticed O at cd14 in the months i've been charting. I temped yesterday 97.22 and this am (only 15 mins later than yesterday) 97.71. Maybe I will O again? I guess all I can do is keep temping for a few days and I'm going to start opk today (digital). I wish I would've tested with an opk earlier but like i said I've never O this early before....ormaybe I didn't? I dont know. :/


----------



## Dollybird

Yes Tara you where right!!! You need to guess the other girls bumps now!!  

Now if I can remember rightly a girl sounds like a washing machine, and a boy like hooves - Tara will know though? 
Mama dont worry even if u don't get smiley- maybe you have had your surge early but as long as you've been bd'ing you are in with a chance xxx


----------



## Womble12

Hmmm, my babies heartbeat definitely sounded like hooves rather then a train or washing machine!! Maybe we've got a load of boys here on this thread!!

Mama, as jenna said, it's keep bd'ing and then you've done all you can, and see if those temps stay high, here's hoping x


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks girls! i thought all babies heartbeats are suppose to sound like a horses gallop? i never knew there was a different sound for boy or girl. hmmmm...


----------



## MommyNikki

I used the Chinese gender prediction chart for my pregnancies. I know it can't be right all the time but it was right for both of mine so far and it reads me for a boy this pregnancy.

Has any one else used the chart? ESP you 2 that just got your gender scans??


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Last timeI was pregnant but miscarried....it said boy for me and it was right. If oi try this month, which i don't want to miss a month, but it says girl this month. I want a boy. :/ I guess it's luck? lol some people it has been wrong.


----------



## bazzb

I was predicated a girl last time
Now Ill never know for sure obviously but I was always certain it was a girl


----------



## gnomette

For my dd it said girl Ds it said boy for Elliott it said girl an for Lilly it said boy so its 50/50 for me x


----------



## bazzb

Hi naiomi!! How have u been love


----------



## gnomette

Yeh ok been busy I have been working an had our anniversary an parents have been taking it in turns to come over for meals an things x got a week off cause my dad's away an can't have the kids x 
how's you your opks all looked fab x how's your oh getting on now x


----------



## bazzb

Opk went to negstive and check out my temp rise:) hope it continues 

Glad things are good hun xx

Nik do u want a boy!?


----------



## bazzb

Might help if I attach the pic lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

beautiful bazz! FX for you!!:)


----------



## bazzb

Thanks mama hope it's real
It's been a crazy cycle I feel I'm loosing my mind


----------



## gnomette

I have not got a clue bout temps but I hope this is it for you xx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks naiomi! It went up a lot so it's a good sign that I at least ovulated


----------



## gnomette

Yay I hope af turns up or you get a bfp preferably a bfp lol


----------



## bazzb

Lol yes but ill take either at this point :)

Where is everyone in there cycke again
I need a refresher


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i am cd11. and think i may have O yesterday according to bbt? but it's at the least 4 days early for me! It can't be right?


----------



## bazzb

Yeah sometimes people o early!!
Keep tempting to confirm

Did you get to bd??


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

we bd cd8 and cd10 (we were doing smep)


----------



## bazzb

Oh ok
Looks like you have it coveted!


----------



## bazzb

Covered lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

lol, yes we will see if i really did or not in the next few days. thanks.


----------



## MommyNikki

Bailey I will take either lol but I think I'd rather have a boy and let my little girl be the only one. Plus more boys means more protection from boyfriends


----------



## bazzb

Yes that's a good point Nikki!

Ill take either also I just really want one lol


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol I heard a comedian say boys are easier because you only have to worry about one dick...with girls, you have to worry about millions of dicks lol


----------



## bazzb

Omfg lolol that's bad


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

The gender predictor for Mikey said boy and was right, this time it says girl...I hope it's right!

Bailey, your temp rise looks promising! Hope it stays high!


----------



## bazzb

thanks amanda! im almost scared to temp tomorrow lol


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Woken up today to snow outside!! Didn't expect that! Hoping it eases off as I have plans for today. The Chinese gender predictor said girl for me but I was just on the cusp of the change and it says that if you concieve in the few days before or after the change between the gender it could be either. And I guess that's true cause its boy! 
Bailey your temp rise looks fab so happy for you!! Will this be the first af you had since your loss?? Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Nope I had my mc sept 17th then af on November 15 and nothing since 

Eww snow Jenna I hate it, where do u live again?

I did get cross hairs today ;) I'm officially in the tww and 3 dpo :):):)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yay for you bazz! so happy for you.


----------



## gnomette

Happy mothers day all xx loves an hugs 
Bailey I hope this is the star of either regular cycles or a bfp xx 
Tara if I was you I would be ttc strait away but a I have no patience at all an b I take ages to fall x so go for it you never know what will happen xx


----------



## gnomette

Oh an Tara your comment bout blow jobs made me giggle an I was just scanning through wile I had a quick drink x so my drink came shooting out my nose x thanks lol x


----------



## babydoodle

Hello ladies! I havent stopped by for almost a month because of stupid computer problems...but i wanted to update that i am expecting my little pumpkin October 20, 2013! It was very nervewrecking at the very beginning because of cramping..but my doc was super nice and gave me some reassurance by giving me an early scan and got to see the heartbeat at 6w4d! I dont know how much ill be online because we really need a new computer...but i wanted to update and thank everyone who has supported me while ttc after a loss! You are a wonderful group of ladies! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies who are still trying..it will happen for you!


----------



## mtln777

MommyNikki said:


> Mtln congrats on AF and hopefully this will bring a sticky LO soon. Idk know what the baby sounds like, I don't have a Doppler

Nikki~When you go to the doctors and they dothe doppler to get heartbeat, see if it sounds like galloping horses, as Jenna showed its's a boy....lol and if it sounds like a washing machine it supposed to be a girl... :)



Womble12 said:


> Tara, you gonna be trying again from next month? Glad you're having a good af, that's sounds like a v strange statement bit you know what I mean!!!!x
> 
> So if a boy sounds like horses galloping, what does a girl sound like?

I know I sholdn't be picky bt I am going to NTNP but, I really do not want a december baby..........so who knows we will see what happens I am CD 7 and usually "O" cd16-18, but like I said as I sit here with the little dr's wheel in my hand figuring out a due date...lol I think I want to wait another AF just to be on the safe side.....He did tell me 2 cycles and I know I can get pregnant just have to see..... :)



gnomette said:


> Oh an Tara your comment bout blow jobs made me giggle an I was just scanning through wile I had a quick drink x so my drink came shooting out my nose x thanks lol x

Nioami~ Ug everytime I type ur name I have to see if it looks right lol, as I think I spell it wrong.......Where r u in the cycle???? I am lost with all of this cause I have been soooooooooo busy.. :) Off to clean out my car as it's going to be warm here today YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH......xoxoxoxoxoxo Tara :hugs:


----------



## gnomette

Tara I spell my name Naomi xx I am day 18 so in the tww again x but I start a trial with clear blue next cycle as long as all the stuff turns up in time an i don't get a bfp lol an next week I am having 21day bloods to see why my cycles are still a bit irregular x
how you getting along?


----------



## MommyNikki

Mtln I have only had one doppler at my appts so far ( the one that medical student botched and through me into a frenzy) and then she did a quick one at my last appt. If they do one this friday, I will try to listen to how it sounds then I'll confirm it with my sono that day lol. Id probably be horrible about guessing sounds because if I wanted it to be a girl then Im sure my brain would be like "that sounds like a washing machine" and vise versa for wanting a boy lol. 

As for NTNP, I think thats the best thing to do anyways. I dont know how it works for everyone else but i always fell pregnant when I wasnt trying (usually after a couple drinks that night as well LOL)


----------



## MommyNikki

Naomi, you said Happy Mothers day today..and I just seen someone on another thread say it too...is it mothers day where you are? in the US we dont celebrate Mothers day until the first or 2nd sunday in May (Im pretty sure its the 1st sunday)


----------



## gnomette

Yeh mothers day here lol x


----------



## bazzb

Not Mother's Day here til may either

Happy Mother's Day to my uk ladies!!


----------



## Dollybird

Happy Mother's Day ladies!! Baby doodle that's fab! Lovely to see you've gotten your bfp! 
I'm shattered tonight. Gonna be a lazy evening I think. We just bought a new superkingsize tv bed... It's amazing. The only place I feel like being at the mo! Lol. Trying to finish the house off before bubs comes along xxx


----------



## Dollybird

My favourite at the mo...


----------



## Dollybird




----------



## Dollybird

Haha I'm such a geek! So in love with my bed! Xxxx


----------



## gnomette

That's such a cool bed I so want it Jenna can i come share with you?


----------



## Dollybird

There's room for everyone!!! It's massive!!!  xxx


----------



## bazzb

Hahab can I come too!!


----------



## bazzb

It's very pretty!! Btw


----------



## gnomette

I love my bed really don't spend enough time there x lol ok Jenna see you there xx make sure there is space x


----------



## MommyNikki

Just got a wonderful pedicure from OH... Feeling good :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Dolly just seen your bed pics, looks amazing...never seen a tv bed!


----------



## Dollybird

Neither had I. Hubby used to sell beds and his friend owns a bed factory and shop so we got a cracking deal on it that we just couldn't turn down! It's a but of a hindrance though as I find it even harder to motivate myself! Find myself spending all my time upstairs lounging on it xxx


----------



## Womble12

Jenna, bed looks great, but I'd be very scared of knocking that tv off the end, ha ha!!!!

Nikki, did your oh do a pedicure for you? I'm impressed if he did, my hubby would try but don't think he'd succeed!

Baby doodle, sooo pleased for you, yay xxx

So we're back in the tww, hope the bfp or af comes as you guys need it this month. Bailey am so relieved or you that things seem like they're going back to normal. All good!

Happy mothers day all uk mums and mums to be!! It's my birthday on Wednesday and my brother got me mothercare vouchers and wrote happy birthday and happy mothers day on the card


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Babydoodle- that is so awesome! Congrats!

Bailey- yay for crosshairs!

Nikki- I had John tell me whether he thought it sounded like hooves or a washing machine before I told him what it's supposed to mean, and he said washing machine! 

Jenna- that bed looks very comfy! We got a new bed about 6 months ago, it's a memory foam/gel mattress, and I LOVE it!


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble yes he did the pedicure. My feet feel a lot better but i still need my nails painted. 

Pray that's a good idea I will do that and see what he says


----------



## bazzb

I'm having some mild cramping tonight
I haven't cramped in a while lol


----------



## Dollybird

Never thought I'd be saying this but YEY for cramping! Hehe. 
Got so much I do today and have woken up to another winter wonderland.. Don't think ill get car out the drive argh!! Had loads of bad dreams last night- one after the other.. And can remember each and every one :-( xxx


----------



## bazzb

Awe Jenna sorry about the bad dreams!! They sucks :(:(
Also the winter wonderland weather sucks!! Stay warm xx


----------



## gnomette

Yeh we have got up to snow an its freezing but my dd buggy needs a new handle bar an I am still waiting for it to arrive so she's had to walk to do the school run so she's is less than impressed yay for grotty 2year olds she normally walks anyway I just wish there was enough snow to take the sledge lol 
that sucks bout the dreams though try an have a kip this afternoon if you can x 
Bailey yay for cramping I never thought I would be saying that LOL x
hope everyone is well x


----------



## bazzb

Lol thanks Naoimi!!

We have lots if rain
I'm currently sitting in Tim hortons parking lot waiting for hubby to bring me my morning tea lol


----------



## gnomette

Lol my husband is at work good job really as he's been a pain all weekend x


----------



## bazzb

Lol mine normally is! Do ill take it :)


----------



## bazzb

Did u O yet hun?


----------



## MommyNikki

Sorry to hear about all the bad weather. Yesterday was are first warm and sunny day...even opened the windows. Man did it put me in a good mood, I even did extra cleaning around the house last night. Today it still seems to be warm but looks like it may rain...then it will go back to snow and cold by the weekend. I'm over the whole snow stuff, I need to move south. 

So afm, I have been having the worst time sleeping at night. I have been taking Benadryl just to get tired (usually I go to bed like 10:30 pm but lately it's been close to 1am) is anyone else having this problem? Also, I have adopted a healthier eating plan and I have been sticking to it so far..I'm hoping to lose some weight since I have a lot to spare LOL


----------



## gnomette

Bailey Yeh got pos opk Monday/tuesday last week so bout 6dpo an have not he since last Monday so unless hubby has super long lasting swimmers I doubt I will get a bfp 
nikki odd/bad dreams are unfortunate part of being pregnant an the trying to sleep an not managing it I used to deliberately go bed early cause I knew I would be laying awake regardless of what time I went x


----------



## bazzb

Ohh we are about the same I am 4 dpo
I have a tww buddy!!


----------



## gnomette

Yay!! Af is due next Tuesday x but I am hoping that my bits from clear blue are going to be there by then or I am going to have to wait another cycle


----------



## bazzb

Ohh ok hope they come soon!! 

I have no clue when to expect af lol
I don't no how Long my luthal phase is


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jenna- sorry about the bad dreams! :hugs:

I woke up this morning to flurries, but thankfully it didn't last long!

GL to you TWW ladies!! :dust:


----------



## mackjess

Pray, I am sick of this weather!!! Be warm or be cold, this back and forth stuff has been driving me nuts.

Good luck to the 2WWers. Gnom, that is a long time for swimmers to hang out but you never know. The first time I got preggers we BD'd on Sunday before he left for a biz trip, and I wasn't supposed to OV til Friday and I still got knocked up!! :haha: That was a month I was trying NOT to. Hopefully your kit has plenty of time to show up if AF does come though. Kind of exciting to be in the trial and try new stuff. 

Hi everyone!! Sorry about the sleeping and the dreams to the preggo's on here. I am in the same boat. I don't think I've had a good night of sleep since implantation, but hey, at least I'll be used to it. :)

DH is in trouble today. We have an older dog (still happy and healthy, just slower) that takes a lot of meds to keep his heart condition from worsening, and keep his allergies in check. Found out this am that DH was putting his little heart pills in the pill pocket, which the lasix IS the most important thing he takes to make his heart work less hard, but he hasn't been giving him his Benadryl or Claritin.

I've noticed his breath has been really bad as of late, so I've been brushing his teeth more and giving him more dental chewy treats, and didn't think much of it since he is getting too old for teeth cleaning, he might just have bad breath from here on out. The allergy meds help with him not having drainage just so his ears don't have to be cleaned as much and helps his mouth not get so icky. It doesn't really phase him or make him itchy if he doesn't take it, so DH didn't think it was important to give him the allergy meds!!! OH I WAS SO MAD. lol, I determine the care of all living creatures in this house, I'm the mom!! Bacteria from tooth decay and gum disease gets into your veins and the bacteria can make heart disease worse!! Jake has heart disease, so yes his allergy meds ARE important. If nothing else, this is good practice. DH better get better at listening before our son arrives. :growlmad:


----------



## gnomette

Jess that's awful I would have gone potty I don't blame you for being so mad x an Yeh I am not too stressed bout 2ww cause I am looking forward to trying out this new monitor x 
Bailey when you gonna test? 
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## mackjess

Ohh I was so mad that I couldn't even speak, because there may have been no coming back. That scared the crap out of him that I was so mad I couldn't talk! :haha: I was like just go to work before you're murdered. He texted me a bit ago saying he was sorry again. 

Jake has been such a good loyal dog for 12 years, I'm taking very good care of him. He was the best when I was a relatively cute single girl living on my own at being my protector. If I didn't make nice and introduce someone he'd stand there and snarl at them. So whenever a repairman was at my house I'd keep him on a leash and let him snarl at the guy and never make nice. LOL, The cable guy asked me once if he bit, and I was like yes actually he will if he needs to. Didn't worry about someone breaking into my house later that knew I lived alone! He once gave someone on my brother's construction crew at his house a warning nip on his butt cause we were arguing a bit, you know, normal house stuff. It was hilarious. 7 years later that guy is still scared of him.


----------



## gnomette

He sounds like an amazing dog I want a dog but I can't have one in my flat an my husband will only let me have a boxer an they cost a fortune to insure so it won't be til we have a house an the kids have grown up an moved out pmsl x


----------



## bazzb

Jess I would have been bad too!! Xx

I don't want to test lol going to wait until the 23 or 24 and if no af ill test
Gotta get bloods done that weekend as well but it takes a few days for results


----------



## bazzb

Mad not bad lol


----------



## mackjess

Boxers are great dogs and good with kiddos when they are a little older. I'm a mess about my dog, I realize that, but he was my first baby!! :haha: I talk to him in the evening and tell him he will still feel loved even though we are getting a new addition to the family.

Bazz, fx for you.


----------



## gnomette

Ok so here's a question for everyone how long have you been with your oh's an how did you meet?


----------



## mackjess

We've been married for about 4 1/2 years, and I think we've been together for 8?? Not sure, I'm really terrible about keeping track of dates and have to ask him all the time. We worked together, and he was so shy he didn't talk to me for over a year, at all. So I left candy on his desk once so he'd know I wasn't the wicked witch (I was the lead and I was a witch if you were a slacker but he never caused any probs) and he finally talked to me. I also had to ask him out first. He was SUPPOSED to be my rebound guy so I was pretty pissed when I realized like 2 weeks after hanging out with him I was going to marry him.

And god help me, he is the sweet nice one, I hope my son is just like him.


----------



## Womble12

Ok, I'm gonna be brave and answer first.... Match.com...... Met in 2010 & I knew the minute I met him it was something special  Match.com rocks!! I did 12 dates in 6 weeks, he was date no.10!!

Jenna and nikki, sorry about bad dreams and lack of sleep. I've not had bad dreams too much but bad sleep, yes yes yes. Think its getting us ready for screaming babies keeping us up all night!!


----------



## mackjess

Womble my BF met her husband on a site too! They've been together almost long as me and DH and have a little girl. It wasn't match, but I forget which one it was. I see commercials for it all the time and I'm like aweeee, that's where they met. <3


----------



## Womble12

mackjess said:


> We've been married for about 4 1/2 years, and I think we've been together for 8?? Not sure, I'm really terrible about keeping track of dates and have to ask him all the time. We worked together, and he was so shy he didn't talk to me for over a year, at all. So I left candy on his desk once so he'd know I wasn't the wicked witch (I was the lead and I was a witch if you were a slacker but he never caused any probs) and he finally talked to me. I also had to ask him out first. He was SUPPOSED to be my rebound guy so I was pretty pissed when I realized like 2 weeks after hanging out with him I was going to marry him.
> 
> And god help me, he is the sweet nice one, I hope my son is just like him.

Love that story Jess!! Its always the ones you least expect who turn out to be the ones!!


----------



## Womble12

gnomette said:


> Ok so here's a question for everyone how long have you been with your oh's an how did you meet?

What about you Naomi??


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Oh jess I would've been so mad too!! My dog has allergy issues and needs bathed in a special treatment twice a week- it's hubbies job at mo as I can't lift her into bath, and he's a nightmare I practically have to make him do it. Don't think he realises how important it is either!
As for how we met.. Well I was 18 and he was 20. We met in one of the worst nightclubs in Edinburgh, and it was Me that approached him. He is very very shy and barely said anything to me. I remember wondering if he was ever gonna give me a kiss and when He did I just knew there was something special about him.. Sounds cheeesy but is true. First few months together he barely spoke to me.. Shy, very very shy. He's not now though! We only married last year but have been together 10years come August. 
Ladies good luck with the tww! I'm rooting for yous!! 
Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Womble12 said:


> gnomette said:
> 
> 
> Ok so here's a question for everyone how long have you been with your oh's an how did you meet?
> 
> What about you Naomi??Click to expand...

Yea Naomi, what about you? :haha:


----------



## gnomette

I met my husband when I was 11 we went to school together we dated when we were 13 for about a year I left school when I was 16 an he stayed on we lost contact I had my son an I went out for my birthday 5 an a half years ago an he was there with his brother (who sadly passed away 4months later) I went on holiday the next day an he text me the whole time came over to mine the day he got back for dinner an kept coming back for dinner an one day he just never went home he asked me to marry him I (he was in the nude) just after I had my ectopic in 2008 an we got married 3an a half months later x so we have been together 5an a half years an married 4 years 12days lol


----------



## bazzb

Nice stories ladies!!

I met dh at work, he was shy at first as well
We didn't date until 9 months later as I was in a relationship with someone else

So we have been together almost 5 years and married almost 3


----------



## gnomette

All the stories are so sweet x


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I don't feel like i belong on this thread...but i met my dhon the internet. I was in high school and created one of my own chat rooms on msn. He joined and we got to know each other and i added him to my msn messenger list. We stayed friends for a few years. We finally met in person right after i graduated high school. I never seen a pic of him but he did me. Love at first sight, and starting dating that day. 2 months later i moved in with him (he still needed to finish 12th grade) and we got married a week or two after he graduated in 2002. So we have been together for almost 12 years and been married almost 11. <3

your other girls' stories are sweet.


----------



## mackjess

Mama, that is so cute!! Even though we worked together, we wouldn't be together if Instant Messaging and texting had not existed. He worked the evening shift, and really only talked on IM for the first couple months that we were friends. That is how shy DH was. LOL. He drove my new car to work awhile ago so he could go get the oil changed, and he said he was gonna go out in it and pick up chicks. I was like yea right, you are afraid of girls. :haha: I was his first post-college girlfriend, so I guess he didn't realize how much liquid courage had helped him out the previous 4 years. Can't really come to work drunk.


----------



## MommyNikki

I met Oh when he came into my AT&T store for a phone lol..I gave him my business card...ya know in case he needed help with the phone lol he didn't call tho but like 2 weeks later he found me out drunk at a nightclub (I didn't even recognize him) and we swapped #s and texted for awhile then started going out. We made my daughter very shortly after. We have been together 4.5 years now


----------



## Dollybird

Aw I love hearing how people got together. I'm such a sentimental soul! Lol. Mama of course u belong! You are one of the gang now  xxx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

well, all of you guys call each other by your first names.... mine is Heather. 

Still no positive opk, cd13 today. Since i've been sick most of the cycle, i have a feeling it will be delayed. I only have 2 opk tests left. The other cycle when i was sick, i got a pos opk cd17? i think. i have an appt fri morning with my ob/gyn because i found a tender spot on my lower abdomen/pelvic area and when i press in on it i feel a little hard bump/lump spot. Hopefully it's not serious, but maybe it is why i haven't gotten pregnant yet? ihope it won't affect my fertility and i still get a bfp this cycle. Still doing SMEP, tomorrow is the next day to bd. Just wishing and wanting to see a pos opk to make me happy. Have had lots of bad luck lately.


----------



## Womble12

I love these stories too, each one is so lovely. Some of you have been together so long and since so young! And mama you so do belong on this thread too!!! All you ladies with shy guys, man you should meet my man, he is sooo far from shy, he could do with a little bit of your fellas shyness charms sometimes!! Keep the stories coming girls, I love hearing them. Good shout Naomi on the question!!!

Night all, I'm off to bed xxx


----------



## Womble12

Hi heather  I'm Sophie. We all only swapped names a couple of weeks ago, & I still forget sometimes!

Maybe the bump is just an ingrown hair? Once I went to docs as got a huge lump, but it was an infected in grown. Hope its nothing serious. If you run outta opks, you'll just have to keep bd'ing as per SMEP and fingers crossed x


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks sophie :) i don't know, maybe it's a hernia or cyst, i have no idea but i'm definately curious. xx oh, believe me, we will bd every day after i run out of opks if it's still negative until i see a temp shift! LOL


----------



## bazzb

Lol that's the spirit!!


----------



## bazzb

Thought I'd share my Easter nails lol!


----------



## MommyNikki

Cute nails


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

DH and I met in high school. He was a senior and I was a junior. We also worked together at a local grocery store. We are both kind of shy, but I asked him via IM to go to the Sweetheart dance (kind of like Sadie Hawkins)with me, and he said yes. We went out a few times before the dance and ended up dating. We dated the rest of high school, throughout college (long distance since we went to different colleges, he went to KU and I went to K-State, and only saw each other on weekends), and got married 2 months after we graduated college. So we've been married 6 yrs in July, and have been together 11 yrs (I think)...lol! Oh, and we were each others first boyfriend/girlfriend!

Heather- I hope it turns out to be nothing serious!
Bailey- cute nails!


----------



## nicky160880

Hi girls
Sorry I've not been in touch for a long time but I have been trying to keep up to date on what you're all up to. Loved reading about your meeting hubby stories :)
I have my 20w scan this Thursday and am a wee bit scared...I guess its kinda like d-day so feel a little nervous. Excited to see the littleun but worried in case they see anything wrong. Going back to Spain on Saturday as building work is moving along fast :) yey
Finally feel a bit like my old self - whoever said at 'around' 12w you should be feeling much better!!! more like 18w! haha Anyway glad to get a little respite.
Bailey I'm going to Canada next month with work - Victoria, BC. Never been to Canada so looking forward to it.
Heather nice to meet you I'm Nicky :)

Anyway girls better get some work done! haha.
Enjoy your day xxxx


----------



## Dollybird

Morning ladies! Woken up to a beautiful (but very cold) day!! Not meant to be any more snow today thankfully so ill get or the house! Woo. Got a leaving lunch for a friend from work so I'm glad ill get to it.
Heather my name is Jenna! Nice to meet u! Perhaps it is a wee blocked cyst or something? But you're right to get it checked! 
Nicky!! Was wondering were u were! Lol. Thought maybe u were in Spain though. Ohh u must be excited! I'm sure everything will be fine. I was really nervous too before my 20 week Scan. I agree with u about the "feeling yourself" thing.. I never perked up after 12 weeks either although my constant nauseas and vomiting eased off big time around 14-15 weeks. Still feel exhausted though although maybe not quite as bad as I was actually.. I've not been napping in the afternoon. Xxx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks Jenna and thanks Pray2. 
Your story pray2 is so sweet. 
Nice to meet you too Nicky.


----------



## gnomette

Hi heather I am Naomi xx
Bailey I love your nails x


----------



## bazzb

Thx lady!

Any symptoms yet?


----------



## gnomette

I dunno I don't think I do if I am honest i am off work til Friday cause my dads away so can't have the kids for me x 
How bout you?


----------



## bazzb

Nothing at all
I feel nothing lol!


----------



## gnomette

Lol nothing is good it saves on is that a symptom x you 5-6dpo now?


----------



## bazzb

Lol yeah
About 5

Had a latte this am it did not agree with me though blahhh


----------



## gnomette

I don't like coffee of any kind anyway but do you drink a lot of coffee? Someone I know the 1st sign of being up duff was that she wanted tea instead of coffee x


----------



## bazzb

Lol really?

I usually drink tea but I was super tired and craving a latte


----------



## gnomette

Yeh maybe its a sign but being over tired is a sign x


----------



## bazzb

Yeah I was super tired last Tim around 10 dpo 

I am stressing about my job so I'm
Not sleeping that's why I'm tired today


----------



## gnomette

I think the weather doesn't help an I had a late night waiting to see if my hubbys labourer got home ok or if he could turn back an come here so I think my kids are having a beige dinner out the freezer lol we don't do it very often at all but I always have emergency chips in there pmsl 
I have everything crossed for you Bailey I really hope you get your bfp an that your super long 118 day cycle is all worth it xx


----------



## bazzb

Thank hun I hope so too

Also hoping for your bfp but if not i hope your cb stuff come :)


----------



## gnomette

Yeh me too af due Tuesday so if its not here Thursday I may give them a ring an see if they know if it will be here by then or If I have not heard anything I sent the consent forms back a week ago so they should have it by now x but then you don't know how many they have to go through it may be I have to wait til the cycle after this one x who knows I am quite excited bout it though x


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Tara I spell my name Naomi xx I am day 18 so in the tww again x but I start a trial with clear blue next cycle as long as all the stuff turns up in time an i don't get a bfp lol an next week I am having 21day bloods to see why my cycles are still a bit irregular x
> how you getting along?

Naomi~ I'm good CD7 today and I am not going to try this month as I do not want december jan baby............What is this clearblue trial?



MamaTo2Girls said:


> well, all of you guys call each other by your first names.... mine is Heather.
> 
> 
> Still no positive opk, cd13 today. Since i've been sick most of the cycle, i have a feeling it will be delayed. I only have 2 opk tests left. The other cycle when i was sick, i got a pos opk cd17? i think. i have an appt fri morning with my ob/gyn because i found a tender spot on my lower abdomen/pelvic area and when i press in on it i feel a little hard bump/lump spot. Hopefully it's not serious, but maybe it is why i haven't gotten pregnant yet? ihope it won't affect my fertility and i still get a bfp this cycle. Still doing SMEP, tomorrow is the next day to bd. Just wishing and wanting to see a pos opk to make me happy. Have had lots of bad luck lately.

Hi Heather I'm Tara I live in Hamburg NY, and am glad you joined our lucky thread!!!!! Your BFP is coming stick with us u'll get there :hugs:




bazzb said:


> Thank hun I hope so too
> 
> Also hoping for your bfp but if not i hope your cb stuff come :)

Hey Bailey I had more to say but am at work and they need me now, so gotta run be back later......


----------



## bazzb

No worries
Chat soon xz


----------



## gnomette

Tara its just trying out a monitor they are thinking about putting on the market I won't find out what it is exactly til it gets here x I know its peeing on lots of sticks though pmsl 
are you preventing or are you just ntnp? Hope your well other wise an your dd is having a better time at school x


----------



## gnomette

My trial consent forms got lost in the post glad I called today or I would have missed out new consent forms being sent out should get them next week so won't be able to do it next cycle gotta be cycle after x aggghh stupid royal mail


----------



## bazzb

Oh no
I hate the mail!!!!


----------



## gnomette

Yeh I hate it an I am waiting in for a parcel doesn't fill me with confidence lol


----------



## gnomette

How's you today you got any symptoms yet lol x


----------



## bazzb

Lol I guess not
No symptoms at all here

U??


----------



## gnomette

No not unless you count wanting to beat my husband with something really hard an being permanently angry with him but he is being a lazy sod an is spending all his time on his computer x


----------



## bazzb

Ohhh that's not good!!

I'd say give him a nice slap lol kidding


----------



## gnomette

I just go bed early an watch tv on my phone x lol how's you with your new job x


----------



## bazzb

I start the 25th! Nervous


----------



## gnomette

You will be fine I hope you enjoy it x


----------



## bazzb

Me too!!

I wish it was Friday not Wednesday


----------



## gnomette

Lol I am enjoying a bit of time off with my dd x had 21day blood done today x my arm is sore x lol


----------



## bazzb

Ouch!

Will they call soon with results?


----------



## gnomette

I have to ring them in a few days probably monday but you never know with the nhs it could be this time next week unless there is something really wrong then they will ring me but someone I know tried to see my Dr (her Dr too) only to be told shes gone away for 3weeks an she did this back in October just uped an left she told me she would be here in a couple of weeks for a follow up appointment so I am really cross


----------



## gnomette

So I may not even get my results looked at til she gets back


----------



## bazzb

Oh no! 

That's not fair

Don't you love the healthcare system! N


----------



## gnomette

Mmm enough to drive you insane I just hope that someone has looked when I call them


----------



## gnomette

So I went to the loo before bed an I noticed a dark brown mark in my knickers (not a skid lol) I am on day 21 any ideas not dtd in a wile hubby blames it on being too cold an not wanting to get naked he said this today so feeling quite unwanted at the moment but any ideas on the brown-ish mark on nicks?


----------



## bazzb

How many dpo???
Implantation??


----------



## gnomette

9or10 I think x maybe I am determined not to test til Tuesday cause I honestly don't think we managed it this cycle an I am not off to town til Monday lol that an af feels as though its not far away an may come early she does that sometimes just to keep me on my toes x


----------



## bazzb

Well I hope she stays away!!!

Where is everyone????


----------



## nicky160880

I'm here! Just nervous for my scan today .....


----------



## bazzb

Ohh Nicky good luck
Is it soon or do u have o wait all day?


----------



## nicky160880

at 1:30 which is in 1hr20m....
its been a long morning!


----------



## gnomette

Oh wow nikki x I hope it all goes well xx hope its soon x 
how you doing Bailey?


----------



## gnomette

Not long hun x


----------



## bazzb

Not much longer!!
Looking forward to the pics!


I'm good Naomi how r u???

Did I spell your name right??


----------



## bazzb

or is it naiomi


----------



## gnomette

Yeh you spelled it right the first time Yeh not too bad having a good day yesterday was just irritating but in a better mood today xx how bout you any symptoms yet lol xxx


----------



## bazzb

Nothing at all still

U??


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Good luck on your scan Nikki!

Naomi & Bailey, I hope AF stays away!

AFM: I am kind of sick with a cold yet again! I've been super tired lately, yesterday I was pretty much tired from the time I got up in the morning to when I went to bed! It feels like it should be Friday, but it's only Thursday...:wacko: We were going to take Mikey to the St. Patty's day parade on Sunday, but it's supposed to be cold again and rainy, which stinks! I don't have my next doc appt till next Wednesday, and she is supposed to schedule my scan then. I am so anxious!

How is everyone else?


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey girls sorry for being m.i.a... It's exciting to have 2 2ww'ers lol good luck to you both...bailey u know I expect many pee stick pics.. Naomi you too!

Nicky I hope your scan goes well... Please don't make us wait to know gender :) update as soon as you can!!!

My scan is tomorrow.. I'm nervous/excited as well... I feel my babe moving all the time...gender makes it real for me (plus I can start shopping) lol 
Dd has had a ear infection and has been having fevers but she felt well and wanted to go to school today so I will be enjoying my day off :)


----------



## bazzb

Amanda sorry your sick again;(

Nikki glad your dd is better xx

I don't plan on testing until unless AF doesn't show
Maybe on the 23 lol


----------



## bazzb

Thought I'd attach a pic of my temps 
It went up a bit more today

Ff predicts af on the 21st


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Amazing chart Bailey! Just beautiful! Jealous! lol I can't wait to get in the 2ww. Bought cheapie opk from walmart yesterday, took one later at night but might've been a little diluted, neg. Taking one soon. According to temp this morning I still haven't O. Looking forward to bding tonight and the next 3 nights. I should O by the time hubby goes back to work (nights) sunday. FX! Oh, and my appt is tom.


----------



## bazzb

Don't be jealous of my chart it took me 113 days to O lol!!

You will o soon! Can't wait too see pics of opk 
Good luck at dr tomorrow xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz did you use opk's before these recent ones to see if you had been ovulating?


----------



## bazzb

Yeah off and on
They were all negative 

Besides that one on nov 30th lol


----------



## MommyNikki

Oh okay well at least you know for sure that what's going on with you now is new...cuz I was wondering if you were o'ing all this time but weren't testing to know


----------



## bazzb

Ohh ok
Yah I don't think I was

My temps never jumped up like this before for this long :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Very promising :)


----------



## nicky160880

Hi ladies

So I had my scan.....its a GIRL.
But they have noticed she only has one kidney so I have to go back for more checks etc to a renal specialist :( I'm really worried.

x


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

pos opk!? i think so! kinda worried....we haven't bd since sunday night, hubby has been sick and we tried to lastnight, but seemed like he just couldnt get off...i was so mad. tonight may be the only last chance we got. :(
 



Attached Files:







posopk.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gnomette

Nikki yay for a girl xx I hope that everything is ok xx just a bit of useless information you can live a perfectly normal life with one kidney its only when you have less than half its needs help x so its not the be all and end all eventually everything will be ok xx 
heather Yeh that looks pos to me x


----------



## bazzb

It's positive go bd!!

I bd day before O and 4 days before O and that's it


Nicky I'm sure all well be ok xoxo


----------



## gnomette

I bd the day before o so lets see what happens it all depends on how long the swimmers last x lol


----------



## gnomette

Nikki I have just re read my post bout kidneys its not meant to sound like there is nothing to worry about just that I don't want you too feel that all hope is lost x sorry if it did I know its a worry xx my son at his 20wk scan I was told one of his kidneys wasn't functioning an he's fine he's 9 x


----------



## mackjess

heather, you still have 12-48 hours from the positive to get your bd'ing on to catch the eggy! :dust:


----------



## MommyNikki

Nicky congrats on a girl...like others have said, one kidney isn't something to make yourself sick over...my gramps was only born with one and he's almost 80 years old...you can live a perfectly healthy life with just one kidney.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hope the egg gets caught then! ;)


----------



## mtln777

nicky160880 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So I had my scan.....its a GIRL.
> But they have noticed she only has one kidney so I have to go back for more checks etc to a renal specialist :( I'm really worried.
> Keep ur head up 1 kidney is A OK!!!! :hugs: xoxoxoxoxo
> Did the heart beat sound like a washing machine?????
> 
> x




MamaTo2Girls said:


> pos opk!? i think so! kinda worried....we haven't bd since sunday night, hubby has been sick and we tried to lastnight, but seemed like he just couldnt get off...i was so mad. tonight may be the only last chance we got. :(

 Heather after u get the + you have 12-48hrs to O........GET BD"ING and get the Funk off BNB lol hope u catch the eggy.....


Hey~ AFM af has left the body and I am chilling, it's all good going to skip this month. but sitting on the sidelines with u ALL cheering u on....... :) xoxox Tara


----------



## bazzb

Haha funk off bnb that's cute!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bailey- your chart is starting to look tri-phasic!

Nicky- yeah for the girl! I pray that everything is going to be fine!

Heather- get to BDing girl!


----------



## bazzb

Amanda what's that lol?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hubby is napping...we will bd after the girls go to bed! :) He don't have a choice, but he will anyways, LOL! Love the funk off bnb too! HA! Right after I got the positive, he was sleeping (cuz he works graveyard shift)...I said do you feel like it now? if not, later...he said later! BOO! lol it's ok though. Better later than not at all.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

It's where your temp shifts up a second time. It can indicate pregnancy, but it can also be normal to certain women. So if you've temped before and it's different than normal, it could be a good sign!


----------



## bazzb

I only temped one time back in oct/nov and I don't recall seeing that!


----------



## Womble12

Yay for a girl Nicky  Easy for us to say not to worry as I know I'd probably be hysterical and crying, but from what others have said, you can be perfectly healthy with one kidney. Hopefully the consultant will reassure you xx

Good luck for your scan tomrw Nikki.

Bailey and Naomi, fx for your tww!!! And Heather, looks like a positive OPK to me, get bd'ing girl!! Bailey your chart looks good!!

Amanda, as you are about the same weeks as me, kinda, are you feeling movement yet? I know you've had your little boy already so will probably feel movements earlier then me, but I wanna feel something!! Are you feeling movements now? Internet says 18-20 weeks for first timers, I guess I need to be patient. 

Came home from work at lunch today as had terrible headache. Went to bed, but woken up still with a headache, midwife said its normal and nothing can be done, but I can't function with these headaches :-(


----------



## Womble12

Nicky, did you get any pics?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I have been feeling movement for a few weeks mainly just flutters, but it has really picked up over this last week! I think baby is doing summersaults in there! I don't remember how far I was before I felt anything with my son, but I know it wasn't as early as I felt them this time. I'm sure you'll start to feel them soon!


----------



## Womble12

Thanks Amanda. I think it's the reassurance feeling stuff brings, and at the moment I don't know what I'm looking out for! Maybe you're going to have a gymnast Amanda!!


----------



## mackjess

Womble, I'm a bit ahead of you and I don't think I felt anything until 19 weeks. I may have been feeling little flutters as early as 16 weeks, but I thought I was just gassy from being on anti-biotics. I am sure I wouldn't even know if I was feeling the baby now if I didn't have a doppler. It really helped me confirm last week that when I felt that weird little feeling I also heard movement noise on the doppler so I knew it was him. I wouldn't worry as it takes awhile for us first timers to figure out!

Nicky, yay for a girlfriend for Finn! :hugs: I'll be praying that the kidney just means one kidney and nothing more and that she is perfectly fine and healthy. I don't know anybody personally born with only one, but I went to HS with a girl that was born with one that was only functioning at like 20% or something. Other than keeping a close eye on her good kidney when she had her babies life has been normal for her.


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble I know you directed this to Amanda but with my first two pregnancyscistica I swore I felt them early like 16 or 17 weeks but I have just recently started to really feel the baby and nothing strong yet, just a swirling feeling. I heard if you've had kids before you can feel them sooner but that's obviously not true for everyone. You are probably feeling them slightly and not knowing its baby movement yet but I would assume in the next week or two that you will really start feeling them


----------



## MommyNikki

Okay that word was supposed to be pregnancies lol


----------



## Dollybird

Woa what a lot to catch up with!! 
Nicky congrats on the pink bump. Like the others say, try not to worry too much. Way for us to say I know but it's true lots of people only have one kidney and live perfectly normal lives. But we understand you will be worried an we here if u need to chat about it. 
Bailey.. Wooo nice temp shift!! Looks promising!!
Nikki- good luck tomorrow!!
Sophie don't worry some people don't feel movement till after 20 weeks. Just depends on the person. Sorry u still having bad headaches, I've had a few and they're terrible.. It's all down to hormones!
Amanda sorry you're ill!
Mama hope u catch that egg! 
Tara, glad af has passed and you're feeling good!
Afm- exhausted. Works been hellish. I'm struggling big time with the long shifts. :-( off to bed now will catch up with u all properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

I'm about to go to bed, appt in the a.m. !! I'm so excited to know I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve lol... Anyone have any guesses???


----------



## mackjess

I think the girls are on a roll this time!


----------



## Womble12

Thanks jess, nicky and Jenna. My midwife said some people don't feel movements until 23 weeks, I was like whoa I can't wait till then!!! V occasionally I think I feel flutters but then soon as I think it it goes!! Who knows! Hopefully in the next week or two!

Nicky, I think boy!!

Jenna, you gotta do something about your shifts, have they done a risk assessment for you? They can't penalise you money wise cause you're pregnant but there duty bound to look after you. Can you go on light duties or something?


----------



## Dollybird

Argh just noticed all the autocorrect spelling mistakes on my last post! Have corrected the worst ones. Lol. 
Nikki I think boy.. Just have a feeling! Can't wait to here which it is! 
Sophie no they haven't done one yet even though they really should have. I had a disc prolapse a few years ago and now I'm preg it's playing up again. Thankfully the girls I work with are pretty understanding and kind and nobody really lets me do anything heavy but still being on feet for 12 hrs a day is hard going and hurts my back and pelvis anyways. Plus there's other risks at work.. A couple of weeks ago I accidently touched a cytotoxic medication that a patient had brought in from home that want labeled correctly. Thankfully I had big chat with pharmacist and the drug info Scotland people and they don't think it will cause me and baby any harm but it was a big worry at the time. Gonna ask about risk assessment next week when I'm in. 
So today I'm having a very very restful day today. I'm shattered. Probably gonna just watch telly, have a bath, and maybe do a bit of reading!!! Got my Moses basket the other day. Cang stop gazing at it and imagining lovely little boy in it!! 
Hope you're all doing good ladies!!! Xxxx


----------



## bazzb

I'm going to guess girl Nikki!!

Jenna try and relax today you deserve it!!


----------



## mtln777

Good morning ladies, or evening wherever u are......:) I'm going to guess boy Nikki, I cant wait to hear....I will be on all day waiting fot the update......How about some bump pix girlies????? Ur belly's are definitly growing. :) I'm so xcited for ALLLLLLLLLLL of u........There is a mom at Natalie's preschool who had an 10yr old her almost 5 yr old and was super sick for the last 2 weeks, finally went to dr;s and to her SURPRISE she was PREGO, but the shocker was it''s TWINS......She thougth she was done guess god had other plans for her....lol Hope everyone has a good day it's my birthday sunday and trying to figure out something fun to do?????? I mean it's St.Patricks Day and I am to old to go out boozing and my girls love birthdays so I have some planning to do today......hmmmmmm what to do, really i feel like going to get back in bed it's snowing and my tulips are starting to emerge from the ground.......PLEASE GO AWAY WINTER all in favor say "I". :) :hugs: Tara

Heather did u get in ur bding??????


----------



## MommyNikki

Well everyone....I'm team BLUE! :) baby boy for this girl!!


----------



## bazzb

How exciting!!!!!

Pics please!!!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

I had OH put them in the truck. I'm still at my appt but once I take a nap ill post, kids woke me up at 2am and the other at 5 am for juice! Lol


----------



## bazzb

Okay!
Rest up lady xo


----------



## Womble12

I knew it Nikki! Team blue, excellent!! Look forward to pics later. 

Tara, can't believe that lady with twins, what a shock! Nice shock though hopefully!!

Jenna, hope you are resting well today. Definitely get the risk assessment sorted, they're legally obliged to do it, and you can tailor it to suit you. Last 2 afternoons I've come home early as my headaches are killing me, and it's covered in my RA to be on lighter duties and that midwife advised sleep to deal with headaches. Look after yourself girl xx

Can I have a rant - I am a bridesmaid in November, my baby will be 3 months old. My friend has insisted we go away for the hen and at no point has said to me I shouldn't feel under pressure to come as I'll have a 2 month old baby, which has already annoyed me. Hen do is costing £150 ish. She has bought bridesmaid dresses, we tried them on and they're ok, not something i'd wear again, but she likes it, so it's fine. They cost £150 each. Today she texted me saying would I mind paying for half the dress, but she understands money is tight so I could pay her £15 a month over the next 5 months. I can't believe it!!! She already bought and paid for dresses, at no point did she say we'd be paying. If she had I would of said fine but it needs to be a cheaper dress!!!!!! I'm about to have a baby, we 're moving house, our mortgage is nearly doubling in the process, I gotta pay for stupid hen do that i probably can't go on as I'll be breast feeding a 2 month old baby, plus the wedding requires an overnight stay as its about a 2 hour drive away, which we gotta pay for. And now she asks for 50% of the dress, after she's already chosen it and the price of it!!!!!!!!!! I am so mad!!!!!!! About 2 weeks ago she emailed saying hair and make up will cost £30, so i said i cant afford it so i'll do my own, and she replied saying they'll pay for bridesmaid hair, the costs in the email was meant for her mother and mother in law. Now i don't want my stupid hair done if i gotta pay toward the dress!!!!! I wish I'd not agreed to be a bridesmaid, and it shouldnt be about money and costs, it's about being a friend, but right now she's not being a very good friend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

I don't agree with that. I can understand if that the cost of the dress was an upfront thing at least you could have based your answer on that..since she is the one who is picking the dress out. The fact that she even made it into a "payment plan" is kind of insulting. It would have been better for her to say "hey I know I said I would be paying for the dresses but we are stretching out budget and if you can put any money towards it, it would be appreciate it." I would go as far to tell her that you would love to be a bridesmaid but with all your upcoming obligations it would better for you to just attend the wedding and help out 
Where need be (more hands on then financially).


----------



## Dollybird

Woo hoo nikki I knew it!!!!!! Can't wait to see the pics!!
Sophie oh I'd be annoyed too!! When I got married last year I bought my sisters the bridesmaid dresses I would've never expected them to pay as the dresses where my choice. If they were paying then i wouldve of course let them pick, but im of the mindset that it was my wedding so i should pay for them.. after all they never asked for me to get married and make them bridesmaids! lol. You shouldn't feel obliged to go away for the hen either.. Not when you have a little baby.. Could the two of u not do something nice together after the hen instead...? A little more low key? 
Baby seems to be practising wrestling more today using my bladder as an opponent.. Body slams at the moment! Haha xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Just for you Tara :winkwink: 21 week bump pic! I'm huuuuuge!
View attachment 582463


----------



## Womble12

Good bump Jenna, you are huge!! Looks great though. I've got a bit bigger, will do a pic in a minute!!

Have agreed to pay my friend £50 toward dress, and wear shoes I currently have rather then new ones.... as think I woulda been paying for them too!!!!! Still fuming but gotta get over it, don't wanna fall out over it. Have also told her straight I'm only coming for day at hen do, not staying overnight and she's said ok. Am annoyed she didn't offer that as an option, and Nicky, as you say, I was totally insulted she offered me a payment plan. She has no diplomacy skills!!! When I got married I didn't have bridesmaids as was just 2 of us in Thailand and a small civil do back in the uk, so glad I didn't have all the wedding stresses! In fact it's my first wedding anniversary on Monday  What a year it's been, rollercoaster!!

Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Dolly I'm glad to see someone else with a big old bump too lol too cute!

Womble, if she is making you pay all this money she better break the bank at your baby shower lol


----------



## Womble12

Still looks small but its grown I swear!!!! Excuse the pjs and turban towel, I just got outta shower!! Dunno why its sideways tho!

Hey Jenna, I hope you've had a nice relaxing day today.


----------



## Womble12

Ha ha nicky, I'll mention that to her, ha ha ha!!!! She can buy me a pram  !!!


----------



## bazzb

Beautiful bumps ladies!!! I'm do jealous in a good way!


----------



## Dollybird

Loving the bump Sophie! It definitely has grown! Yeh I've done pretty much nothing all day! And it's only 19:40 here but I could go to bed already!! I agree pram sounds fair! Lol. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

How's all the tww ladies getting on??? Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Major crampy today 
And I'm hormonal lol I think it will be a bad af lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

AFM-cd17,i had to wake up a half hour earlier than yesterday when i temped to get a shower and get ready for my appt. My temp went up .2 degrees, so i don't know if i would consider that O, but i heard or read for every half hour earlier you wake, to add .1 degree...so i guess all i can do is see what it is tomorrow, but just curious if I did O yesterday or i am today. Hopefully we still have time in case and get to bd tonight one last time? 

As for the appt....it wasn't a hernia, it's pretty superficial (close to the skin) and really all they did was recommend me to see a general surgeon and see if they want to remove it or just watch it. It measured 1cm.


----------



## bazzb

I think you did I yesterday


I got up early today too
My temp went down slightly as well but nothing to be alarmed about
I think it's normal


----------



## bazzb

I mean I think u Did O


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks for your input bailey. your probly right though. maybe your dip is implantation? your temps still look great! i'm excited for you!

nikki-congrats on a boy! :)

Everyone's bump is very cute.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nikki- yeah for a little boy!

Cute bumps ladies! Here's mine....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Womble12

Ah Amanda, your bump is lovely and round, a nice shape. I'm so tiny next to yours and Jenna's bump, am jealous.

Bailey and heather, hopeful for you both. Bailey, if af does come, it may be mega unfortunately but least it'll finally be here. Naomi, how you getting on?

Glad you rested today Jenna x

Nikki, waiting to see your lovely scan pics of your little boy 

And Nicky, hope you are ok Hun x


----------



## MommyNikki

Here's the first pic of his "thing" can't really see it in this pic put she put a small white arrow pointing to it <a href="https://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/?action=view&current=00208DE5-94CE-48AF-A5FF-5D0CCED7682F-414-0000006FD792E2FF_zpsfad32ebf.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/00208DE5-94CE-48AF-A5FF-5D0CCED7682F-414-0000006FD792E2FF_zpsfad32ebf.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## MommyNikki

https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/00208DE5-94CE-48AF-A5FF-5D0CCED7682F-414-0000006FD792E2FF_zpsfad32ebf.jpg


----------



## MommyNikki

Here's baby https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/329203FA-51BB-4894-A872-896E7CDA6A93-414-0000006FD1CFE181_zpse2c8a440.jpg


----------



## MommyNikki

Here's a leg https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/F2225B93-0D94-487C-977E-851AB6E3130D-414-0000006FCA316F13_zps42d6d3da.jpg


----------



## MommyNikki

Another one of my lil man :) https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/F55105E2-A134-41CA-9C14-2E419A63ABAD-414-0000006FC5CC91B7_zpsa321810d.jpg


----------



## bazzb

He is absolutely stubbing! Xoxoxo


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Sophi, you'll get there! My bump didn't grow so fast with my son!

Nikki, great scan pics!!


----------



## Womble12

Thanks Amanda. Woken up about 4.30am and been lying still to try and feel flutters, but nothing going on yet!

Lovely pics nikki. I like the leg shot, so funny to think of baby all fully formed like that, kicking away inside of you!!


----------



## Dollybird

Amanda lovely bump! It's grown so much since your last pic!
Nikki lovely pics of bubs!! So clear. Bet you're over the moon today. You were hoping for a boy weren't you?
Sophie those kicks will come soon honest. I had felt (or thought I'd felt) movement around 16-17 weeks, but only really got proper movement as of about 19 weeks.. And even now some
Days he's really quiet and I don't feel as much. You prob have been feeling yours already and not even realised yet. Are u team yellow btw? I couldn't remember.
Heather i think it sounds like you've o'd too! Hope u got some good bd'ing in! 
Bailey 9dpo today.. Not long for u to wait on testing or af.. How exciting. I agree with Sophie I'm betting if its af that arrives it will be a cracker so make sure you're stocked up on painkillers! Lets hope that'll be you in a nice normal cycle after this though. Or even better lets hope that its the start of a bfp!! You never know! 
Nicky how u feeling? Hope you're ok. 
Xxx


----------



## bazzb

I have bought maxidol by the makers is midol and lots of pads 
I am pretty sure if I get af she will kick my ass

My temp spiked up a little today
Ill attach it, you ladies seem to know more about charts than me

Jenna how r u feeling?? Still snow over your way?? Ours is just about gone now thank god!!


----------



## Dollybird

Wow bailey your chart is looking pretty impressive!! If your temp goes up again tomorrow it's def triphasic. Snow is gone here but it's peeing down outside- totally miserable. And my dog wants a walk so I'm gonna have to brave it at some point. Nightshift for me tonight so I've slept most of morning in preparation! Hope it's a quiet night don't think I could deal with any dramas! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Ohh night shift sucks :( hope it's uneventful 

I have a hair app this morning at 10 I'm in major need of a trim!


----------



## bazzb

And thx for looking at my chart


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thought i O thursday same day as opk...but this morning temp was only 97.36, but i did wake up at 330 and help my daughter go pee and take the bedding off her bed and get her new bedding. Maybe I did too much but wouldn't that raise your temp? yesterday it was 97.41. I'm super bummed...we only bd on thursday night. We triedlastnight but hubby has been getting over his sickness and taking an antibiotic, but he just can't get off. I guess we can try onemore time tonight in case so maybe we still have a chance.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bailey- your chart is looking great! My fingers are crossed for your bfp! But I know AF would be a good surprise for you too!

Heather- 1 day is better than none...it only takes one time!

I need to get my hair done soon too! My sister is a hair stylist, so it's just a matter of her being able to come over and do it! Hope you ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## bazzb

Thx Amanda!


----------



## bazzb

You have a good weekend too


----------



## gnomette

Hi all pics an bumps are all looking brilliant xx 
Sophie honestly don't worry bout your bump size I was mini with dd but she still weighed 8lb 3 x saying that I still think you have a good size bump x 
Jenna by law as soon as your employer has in writing that your pregnant they are legally obliged to do a risk assessment on you and if you are struggling with doing nights then you can request to do only days an they can do that x 
heather it only takes one hope you managed to bd x 
Tara how you doing? When are you joining the madness of ttc again xx 
Bailey hi how's the holding off testing an the symptom spotting going xx 
hope everyone had had a good weekend x


----------



## gnomette

Yay nikki on the boy xx


----------



## Womble12

Hi all, hope everyone's had good weekends.

Naomi, how you doing on symptom spotting/poas addiction ? When's af due?

Bailey, your chart is sky rocketing!!!!!! Looking good, when do you think af wld be due?

Heather, I wouldn't worry too much about temp as disruptive sleep does affect your temp.

Hope your night shift was alright Jenna. You gotta get them to dont he RA, soon enough your back will start hurting and that combined with night shift hours, you're going to struggle even more.

How's everyone's hair? V handy having an in house hairdresser Amanda! Am sure its same over there as it is here, hair cuts are so bloody pricey.

Me, I'm panicking over lack of bump growth, lack of movement, & generally at the moment I'm just not feeling pregnant (apart from headaches), am not having as much pulling feelings or anything, & I thought now was when there was supposed to be huge growth. Wish I wasn't such a worrier, & hopefully in next week it'll all start happening again. Its my one year wedding anniversary tonight, so we're off for dinner and theatre in London, going to see the Book of Mormon which has just come out here.

Anyone bought prams yet? We bought one on weekend, maybe a bit early, but its second hand & was a good price, but its only 10 months old. We gotta buy a new mattress but its in perfect condition. Cldnt of afforded it new, as got an icandy peach & they're ridiculously expensive. Oh my god, its beautiful!!!!!! I am in love with my pram!!!!!!!!!!!xxxx


----------



## gnomette

Sophie have a brilliant time tonight an happy anniversary x don't worry bout growth it will come x 
af is due tomorrow x not had chance to spot or poas the last few days its been my dads birthday an I have been working LOL so may test in the morning if af doesn't show x


----------



## bazzb

Sosphie try not to worry ( although I understand) your such a petite frame like myself I expect to be Judy like you when I get pregnant
Big hugs xxx


----------



## bazzb

Naomi no symptom spotting here and I haven't tested

Heather I suspect you get cross hairs in a few days I just peaked at your chart 

FF says af should be due around Friday I'm currently 11 dpo temp is still nice and high yet


----------



## gnomette

Well done Bailey for not testing an not symptom spotting lol af is due tomorrow for me so will see what happens tomorrow I guess x


----------



## bazzb

Just a wZiting game
I have light cramps today and I feel sooo irritable lol


----------



## MommyNikki

Sophie happy anniversary...btw what's a pram?


----------



## bazzb

It's a stroller in the UK


----------



## gnomette

I just wanna eat chocolate lol no cramps no nothing I hate waiting x lol x


----------



## bazzb

Me too!!


----------



## MommyNikki

bazzb said:


> It's a stroller in the UK

Lol thanks bailey, I'm not up on my uk lingo lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sophie, hope it will pass and you feel something soon, don't worry as long as your not spotting. Have a great time tonight.

Thanks everyone for your input. I know I O now since today and yesterday my temps are higher than usual, tomorrow I should get crosshairs and if I do, I am probly done temping so I don't stress or worry about what my temps look like. I also went to the doc yesterday morning for an awful uti and on antibiotic, but i made sure he gave me safe ones to take in case i end up pregnant. I hope it doesn't affect implanting or achieving pregnancy. 

Bailey-beautiful chart. Do you even know when your expecting af? When do you plan on testing?


----------



## bazzb

Lol no prob nik!


----------



## bazzb

I have no idea Ff says Friday 

But I have no idea how long my luthal phase is


----------



## gnomette

Well I am never to say I hate waiting as af got me this afternoon heather I use opks I don't find them too stressful x I also have an app on my phone it helps me work things out x


----------



## bazzb

Sorry af got you Naomi


----------



## mackjess

Wonderful deal on the pram sophie. I didn't have much growth or change either when I was where you are at. I had headaches, but movements and nothing else kicked in til 20 weeks. Enjoy it :) Now when I lay on my side and try to sleep I can't cause he's in there doing belly flops. And I enjoy it so much that I stay awake to feel it. :haha: I never had much pulling or stretching feelings after 8 weeks or so and that just picked up again the last 2 weeks as well.

And speak of the devil, someone just gave me a good kick! I bet when you do start feeling movements you'll realize you may have been feeling them earlier. I've also heard girls keep their legs crossed more and sometimes stay curled up longer, so maybe you are have a snuggly little girl in there? 

Sorry AF got you. FX for you mama and Bailey.

Hi to all the ladies. I better get back to work!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sorry Naomi... xx

FX for Bailey!


----------



## mtln777

MamaTo2Girls said:


> thought i O thursday same day as opk...but this morning temp was only 97.36, but i did wake up at 330 and help my daughter go pee and take the bedding off her bed and get her new bedding. Maybe I did too much but wouldn't that raise your temp? yesterday it was 97.41. I'm super bummed...we only bd on thursday night. We triedlastnight but hubby has been getting over his sickness and taking an antibiotic, but he just can't get off. I guess we can try onemore time tonight in case so maybe we still have a chance.

 Heather, I know it is so hard to wait and how bad you want to be prego, but do u think OH can't get off bcause it's not sexual and more like I need a donation???? you know what I mean it becomes a job not pleasure.....I had to stiop and relax becasue I was feeling that way....??? Fingers x'sd for you xoxo



gnomette said:


> Hi all pics an bumps are all looking brilliant xx
> Sophie honestly don't worry bout your bump size I was mini with dd but she still weighed 8lb 3 x saying that I still think you have a good size bump x
> Jenna by law as soon as your employer has in writing that your pregnant they are legally obliged to do a risk assessment on you and if you are struggling with doing nights then you can request to do only days an they can do that x
> heather it only takes one hope you managed to bd x
> Tara how you doing? When are you joining the madness of ttc again xx
> Bailey hi how's the holding off testing an the symptom spotting going xx
> hope everyone had had a good weekend x

 What's up Naomi lol not much happening here I am just chilling it was my birthday yestereday and Mike was wonderful, he bought me a new bead for my pandora bracelet and a rug shampooer from the kids!!!!! Had a lovely day he let me nap, it was great :) I love that man........I am almost ready to get into the craziness of TTC, but really didn't want a dec/jan baby as there is so much going on....Sorry the witch got u, I knew she wud cuz u need to be prego with me....lol xoxox TILL THE END god love u!!!!!! I have been laying low and chilling with the kiddo's been a little stressed over some small stuff going on but other than that all is good!!!!! Shall we start this cycle and really get after it??????

LOVE THE BUMPS......... :) Thanks Jenna u crack me up and make me smile love to see u and all the preggers sooooooo happy all u girls deserve it.....I prommise the rest of will join sooooooon.......It's only me,Naomi,Bailey, and heather right????? 

JUST AN FYI all belly's grow different......I was huge with lily and with NAtalie when I went in for my scheduled section, my dr was like uh how far are u? I was already hooked up to I'V's and was like to bad not turning back I was 39 weeks just carried her a lot littler.....Fingers crossed Bailey and Heather.....Stay calm, look at how calm I am being it's weird...lol :hugs: to all lots of love Tara


----------



## mtln777

Womble12 said:


> View attachment 582561
> 
> 
> Still looks small but its grown I swear!!!! Excuse the pjs and turban towel, I just got outta shower!! Dunno why its sideways tho!
> 
> Hey Jenna, I hope you've had a nice relaxing day today.

You look GREAT!!!!!!!! let me tell u one morning you are going to get out of bed abd have to roll and it will happen over night......xoxoxoxoTara


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies!! Sophie happy anniversary! I've bought a pram already too- or rather my sister has bought me one. Bought it a couple of weeks ago so I was maybe early too. As for the "growing/stretching" feelings, i sometimes go weeks without any, then i have a day of feeling incredibly uncomfortable which im presuming is a mini growth spurt, so dont worry if houve not have those pains for awhile.. im pretty sure theyll be just round the corner for u.. probably hit u between 19-20weeks. i'm all excited for the tww ladies.. Feel like its me that's in the tww! Lol. Got my fingers crossed for yous! :dust: 
Afm just been to midwife, all seems well! Think little one was sleeping when she listened to my belly- hb but not kicking for once. Turns out my placenta is anterior but high anterior so would explain why I only really feel bubs low down and some days he seems quieter- must be sitting higher up in the quieter days. She did my fundal height I'm measuring 24cm- on the high end of normal.. Have a feeling this bubs is gonna be a whopper.. As am I by the end of this pregnancy. Trying my best to eat healthy but last night at work it was quiet and I succumbed to a takeaway (chip roll yum! For you American ladies that's fries on a bread roll.. It's a big hit over here!) 
Do any of you watch the "real housewives" series? I'm such a sadsack but I'm addicted to it.. Currently on the housewives of Atlanta. Love the drama of it! Having a quiet afternoon watching it. It's miserable outside- lots of sleet and rain and it freezing! Even my dog doesn't wanna go out in it! Haha. 
Hope all you ladies are well!! Tara belated happy birthday! Glad you had a nice day.. Quite fancy a nap now myself after reading that! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Naomi so sorry the witch got you :-( xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh and heather the antibiotics shouldn't have any negative effect in implantation.. Just think of the amount of ladies the fall pregnant BECAUSE they where on antibiotics and it effected the efficiency of their birth control. :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh and useless bit of info but I just wanna tell someone as the feelin is so strong today.. But I LOVE my little fella so much already.. Can't imagine how I'm gonna feel when I actually meet him! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Tara happy birthday for yesterday glad you got properly spoilt x Yeh you need to get on it xx don't let the small stuff stress you out too much i work on only let the big stuff stress you an the little things will sort them selves or I would be grey an probably bald by now pmsl love you too xx oh when is af due?
yay for your fab mw Jenna I was huge with my son an he was 7lbs 11 although everyone said he was gonna be a 10 pounder pmsl an nap as much as you can I miss afternoon naps x


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Oh and useless bit of info but I just wanna tell someone as the feelin is so strong today.. But I LOVE my little fella so much already.. Can't imagine how I'm gonna feel when I actually meet him! Xxx

Oh Jenna~ u brought tears to my eyes.......U will never believe how madly in love u fall with a little person the second you see them.....It is the most incredible feeling in the worldd....Words can't express it, honestly it is incredible.....I am soooo excited for you. xoxoxooxoxo Tara :hugs:

I will never forget seeing my girls for the 1st time, and I did it twice......The love is undescribable......


----------



## gnomette

Oh an its amazing how much you can love a little person you have never met you will start notice that he already has his own routine an he will keep that routine LOL its amazing how much you realize how much you get to know them before they are born x


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Tara happy birthday for yesterday glad you got properly spoilt x Yeh you need to get on it xx don't let the small stuff stress you out too much i work on only let the big stuff stress you an the little things will sort them selves or I would be grey an probably bald by now pmsl love you too xx oh when is af due?
> yay for your fab mw Jenna I was huge with my son an he was 7lbs 11 although everyone said he was gonna be a 10 pounder pmsl an nap as much as you can I miss afternoon naps x

Having a blonde moment what is pmsl??? lol I am cd 14 actually should be Oing in the next couple days BUT the xmas jan baby thing, but hey I won't try and wont prevent if god wants us to have a baby then so be it.....I have only had 1 proper AF since all of the trauma I endured......What do you think I should go for it????? Ur only 2weeks behind me....

Just a tid bit of info~mothers determine the babies birth weight, so ask ur mom;s how big you all were.....I was 6lbs 9oz, I had 6lb babies :)


----------



## mtln777

Naomi xtra hugs for that wicked witch showing her face......:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh interesting.. I was 8lb2 I think.. And my wee sis was born at 36 weeks but wa already 8lb! If she'd gone full term she'd have been huge! I have a feeling I will go early.. I dunno why as I know it's unlikely but it's just a feeling I have... Xxx


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Oh an its amazing how much you can love a little person you have never met you will start notice that he already has his own routine an he will keep that routine LOL its amazing how much you realize how much you get to know them before they are born x

So true, when I was preggers with Natalie I used to double over in pain, every once in a while I'd get a shooting pain in my lady garden and sure as shit this little girl sleeps with her hands above her head.....she used to push her hands above her head when she was in utero. :)


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Ooh interesting.. I was 8lb2 I think.. And my wee sis was born at 36 weeks but wa already 8lb! If she'd gone full term she'd have been huge! I have a feeling I will go early.. I dunno why as I know it's unlikely but it's just a feeling I have... Xxx

I thought I was going to go early and I had a section at almost 40weeks cuz I was induced......I have to say every 1st time mom thinks they will go early I think. I did toooo......xoxoxoxo


----------



## gnomette

Piss myself laughing x


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Piss myself laughing x

Awesome now I am pmsl :haha: xoxoxo


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i was only child and was 4lbs 12 oz, she had placenta previa with me, i was suppose to be born on Christmas but came on Thanksgiving. My 1st daughter was 2 days late and only weighed 5lbs 15oz. and My other daughter came early from dangerously low amniotic fluid (probly from amniocentesis) at 34 weeks and was only 2lbs 13oz.


----------



## Dollybird

Bump pic! (I know how much U love em Tara! :winkwink: ) that's me 22 weeks tomorrow..Five months down, four to go!! And I look even bigger than last weeks pic! (Thats the one I posted the other day!)

Xxx

View attachment 584079


----------



## gnomette

I was 8lbs 3 an so was my dd an my son was 7lbs 11 so Yeh that works for me too x 
Jenna if people look at you do you still have a waist line?


----------



## Dollybird

Do u mean front on? Xxx


----------



## bazzb

You look great dolly!!


----------



## Dollybird

If so then yes.. Although now u can see even from the front that my belly is round.. Almost looks like a have a ball down my top if u know what I mean? Xxx


----------



## gnomette

You are carrying just like I did with my son so I was all front an loads if water x from the back at the end I still had a waistline lol xx


----------



## mackjess

Dollybird said:


> Oh and useless bit of info but I just wanna tell someone as the feelin is so strong today.. But I LOVE my little fella so much already.. Can't imagine how I'm gonna feel when I actually meet him! Xxx

I'm the same Dolly, I'm going to be a total mess by the time he gets here. :haha: I love that I'm pregnant, but I'm not IN love with being pregnant like my best friend with 3 is. Maybe cause I've caught every cold and flu that ever existed. Or maybe because I already feel so bonded with my little man. I want to be at the end holding that little warm baby!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Naomi sorry AF got you.. At least you will still get to do your cb study.

Dolly I was 7 lbs (+a couple oz) when I was born and my kids were 8.12 & 8.13... And they were both a week before due date cuz I was induced the c-sec for #1 and planned c-sec for#2...so you never know


----------



## gnomette

Nikki the study has been delayed so all I can do is cross my fingers it starts an o get the kit before my next cycle xx 
How you doing hun?


----------



## Dollybird

So let me fell yous what happened to me this morning! So last night I decided I really needed another pair of maternity jeans so ordered some online from Next.co.uk. They were for next day delivery and I picked to have them delivered before one o'clock as I had mw at 2pm so was worried if miss it otherwise. As yous know I was nightshift last night so I for in about 9am this morning and went straight to my bed, knowing that the dog would wake me up when the delivery man came to the door. Needn't have worried cause at half nine there's the door and I'm still awake so jump up, dressing gown on, and rush to answer it. The guy must've been impatient cause I was halfway downstairs and he was knocking again and ladies it literally took me seconds to hop out of bed. Anyways I answer the door and he started tutting at me saying I shouldn't have asked for delivery before 1pm if I was not going to be properly up- he was really quite rude. I started trying to defend myself explaining I was nightshift and just in from work. It only occured to me afterwards that its none of his ruddy business why I'm still in my jammas at half nine in the morning.. Or indeed if it had been 2 in the afternoon. What an idiot! I can't understand why he felt the need to be so rude it's not even as if I took ages to answer the door I was less than a minute! Clearly he has some kind of bizarre chip on his shoulder. Anyways pointless story but it annoyed me so felt the need to share! Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Bump pic! (I know how much U love em Tara! :winkwink: ) that's me 22 weeks tomorrow..Five months down, four to go!! And I look even bigger than last weeks pic! (Thats the one I posted the other day!)
> 
> Xxx
> 
> View attachment 584079

tHANK YOU Jenna!!!!! Have I told you how cute u r???? :hugs:



mackjess said:


> Dollybird said:
> 
> 
> Oh and useless bit of info but I just wanna tell someone as the feelin is so strong today.. But I LOVE my little fella so much already.. Can't imagine how I'm gonna feel when I actually meet him! Xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the same Dolly, I'm going to be a total mess by the time he gets here. :haha: I love that I'm pregnant, but I'm not IN love with being pregnant like my best friend with 3 is. Maybe cause I've caught every cold and flu that ever existed. Or maybe because I already feel so bonded with my little man. I want to be at the end holding that little warm baby!!Click to expand...

Jess, I didn't love being pregnant either........I had good pregnancy's but DAM it takes a tole on ur body.....xoxo Wait til ur lieing in that hospital bed holding your little boy on ur belly and he kicks and suddenly u look down and realixe it was from the outside and not inside.....Really weird, like phantom kicking.....Where is ur bump pix???? did I misss it? xoxoxo TAra


AFM.......CD14 supposed to O cd16-19 and wondering if I should go for it this month, I have been off since nov, early dec with TTC.......Come on ladies give me some advice!!!!!!! 1 AF to flush my system?????:hugs:

TAra xoxoxoxo:hugs::shrug:


----------



## bazzb

I'd day do a ntnp since your not struck on a Xmas baby
If its meant to be it will be xoxo


----------



## bazzb

Jenna you should have smack randy delivery guy!!

It's no ones business!!


----------



## bazzb

That not randy! Lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Do what you feel your heart is right....honestly in my opinion, I can't skip a month or I will feel guilty and be like what if? But like bailey said...if it's meant to be it will even if you try or not, it will happen when it is suppose to. Make sense? Best of luck to you and whatever you decide.


----------



## mackjess

Thanks Tara. I don't feel bad then about not "loving" it. It's a gift I'm grateful for, but damn I'm tired! LOL. You seem to get prego with the brush of a feather, so I wouldn't too much about taking one month off. I waited til my second cycle after my chemical pregnancy, and while it was really tough when I got AF that first cycle, like OMG what have I done did I miss a chance, I was OK after that first day it started. After I got my BFP the second cycle it really made me feel better about things working this time since I gave my body that break. 

But that's my story, everyone is diff but I certainly understand why you'd wait out this month.


I'm so excited as well for all the 2WWs!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Naomi, I'm doing good. Always tired but stock piling baby stuff now. Placenta is still very low lying so I haven't been trying to over do it. How about you? How are your little ones doing? I think I almost have dd potty trained so hopefully I won't have 3 kids in diapers all at one time!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Naomi- so sorry the :witch: got you!

Sophie- I haven't got a stroller yet, but I've been looking! I want a Joovy Caboose sit-n-stand since Mikey will be 3, and they are expensive so I want to try to find a used one!

Tara- happy belated birthday! I'm glad you had a great day! Whether you try or not all depends on how you feel about it, NTNP is a good approach too.

Jenna- I was huge with my son too, and he was 6lbs 14oz! Everyone thought he was going to be 10lbs! You look great in your new belly pic! That's crazy about the delivery guy! Here, unless you have to sign for the package they just leave it on the porch.

Nikki- I need to get my son potty trained!

AFM- I'm actually not crazy busy this week, so I'll try to get some relaxing in! Lol! I'll have a new belly pic tomorrow! Good night everyone!


----------



## gnomette

Jess if I am honest I am the worst pregnant person in the world I get fed up of not being able to to stuff an in general I am just awful but I love my kids from day dot its just the pregnancy bit I don't get along with x 
nikki when it came to potty training my dd it was not as easy as my son my dd is still in nappies at night but she's got in the day down to a fine art x nights are the next thing on my list x I am gonna do that when I have a week off work lol x


----------



## gnomette

Amanda I didn't potty train my son my little brother did he was 9at the time lol x


----------



## MommyNikki

My son has peed on the potty before but we are so far from potty training him. I tired training them both at the same time and that got old pretty quickly lol so we stopped with him since he's 2 and focused on her since she's 3. She pees and poos in the potty all day and I don't have to ask her if she needs to go, but I still have her in pull-ups and she still needs them for during the night. Potty training is EXHAUSTING lol

Afm, tried going through the kids toys since they have way more than any kid should and I can't even finish. I am getting so winded and dizzy from all the bending over to pick up all these little toys, it's making me nauseous :( 

Naomi I am like you in regards to pregnancy. I have been trying to enjoy this time more because I plan on it being my last time but its such a hardship on your body ESP if you have a big bump. Plus I'm always tired so trying to get anything done feels impossible. 

I should probably switch gears and make Easter baskets or something lol


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

My son has peed on the potty, but not consistently. He still wears diapers. He will be 3 in June. I want him to go to preschool next year, and he has to be potty trained by then. 

I actually like being pregnant! Obviously not the ms and all that, but I think baby bumps are cute, and I love the little kicks! But once I get close to being due, it does start to be uncomfortable! But I also can't wait to meet my lo, and hold her/him in my arms!


----------



## MommyNikki

I love pregnancy when it comes to my bump and feeling the baby move. I think it's even more special because its a experience that my baby will only ever share with me, I love it. I'm very excited to meet my baby but I'm not in any rush.. Just trying to enjoy each day :)


----------



## bazzb

Aww girls that's so nice!


----------



## gnomette

How's you Bailey? X


----------



## Dollybird

Oh bailey 12dpo... Exciting!! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

I'm good!!

No spotting yet!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

How was your temp today Bailey? So happy everything is still well. Excited for you!


----------



## Dollybird

Yes bailey how was your temp? Chart??
Heather what dpo are u now? Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Here it ladies!!


----------



## bazzb

Yay heather for 3 dpo :)


----------



## Dollybird

Looking good bailey! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Thank you :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I am 3dpo....yay! Bailey-chart is still lovely! I know I said this before, and you waited a long long time to even O, but I am jealous! lol I don't know, I don't feel very hopeful like I did other months, but maybe that is a good thing so it won't be expected and think about too much. I will probly test around 26th or 28th. Or maybe even not at all. Depends how I'm feeling....and I'm debating whether to keep temping or let it go.


----------



## bazzb

I normally don't keep it up once I confirm O
But since it's been a crazy cycle I needed to learn my body


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Awesome chart bailey!

Heather, my fingers are crossed for you this cycle!

Here's my new belly pic...I look huge already!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks Amanda!! You look great! :)


----------



## bazzb

She does look fantastic!

Thx Amanda I don't no much about a good chart

Hubby bought me a 2 pack of frer tonight but I'm holding off


----------



## Dollybird

Wow Amanda what a difference a week makes! You bump has grown leaps and bounds! Lovely  xxx


----------



## bazzb

Ladies how accurate are opk for detecting hcg at 13 dpo
I had one left and didn't want to waste my frer all I used it
Only a faint line on it which is negative for opk
But after I used it in thinking its probably too early for it to work even if I was


----------



## Dollybird

Hmmm.. Pic?? I'm not sure I never tried using the opks for hcg but from what I've seen a line on an opk could be hcg- remember opks aren't very sensitive, so a light line on one of those might mean a good line on a frer. Xxx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bailey, I have read only opks that look like a positive may detect hcg...not a negative with a faint line because there is always some of the lh hormone in your body. Good luck to you though, maybe I'm wrong, but I read it somewhere. If your temp stays up for a few more days, your probly pregnant! Come on 18 days of high temps!


----------



## bazzb

Ok thx
Yah I know it's negative on the opk
I was trying to ask of its too early for a opk to pick up hcg yet As I read they are not that sensitive 
Sorry I didn't word it well lol

Jenna I didn't take a pic
I suck


----------



## Dollybird

I got my first positive frer at 11dpo and by 13dpo my frer was quite dark.. So it's possible with an opk (less sensitive) that I would've gotten a faint line at 13dpo.. Guess u won't know till u take the frer chick......

I'm excited!! :dust: xxx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks Jenna

Don't know why I used the stupid opk lol

I don't feel preggo at all though and I have no af cramps since like Sunday
Now I'm scared I didn't O at all and ill have to take those pills to induce af:(

Sorry I ranted


----------



## Dollybird

Sometimes no feeling of pregnancy is actually a top symptom. Stay positive. U definitely ovulated your chart is pretty clear- plus u had a lovely positive opk. The only mystery is whether its gonna be af or bfp that comes along in the next few days. It will be one or the other.. Which either way will be a positive thing, am I right? Try not to stress though. You're body has done everything right, have faith in it. :hugs:
And u know u can rant to us any time. Xxx


----------



## bazzb

You are right
I will be only slightly disappointed if af shows
Ill be so thankful my body is working as it should 

I guess I just fear the worst since it took so long up actually O


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I agree with Jenna, Bailey....you definately O and you did have a beautiful pos opk. To tell you the truth, I never really had any symptoms with any of my pregnancies. Everyone is different, maybe your one of them. And after such a long cycle waiting to O, even if af comes, your body is doing what it is suppose to. Hopefully getting back to normal for you. Very excited for you and good luck!

AFM-I don't know if medication can do it, but I've been sick before when I temped and did take a different kind of medicine...BUT I have been charting since last year in June, I skipped temping one month after I had a shift and another month I skipped entirely, BUT outof 8 cycles maybe, I have NEVER had 4 steady temps in a row...usually they are going up or coming down, a few steady and back up...I did have 3 steady temps before right after O, but not 4....kinda curious and interesting to me.


----------



## bazzb

Maybe it's a good sign??


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Most definately! Time will tell. When did you say you were going to test?


----------



## bazzb

I don't no I'm such a baby lol

Maybe this weekend but it's so hard with the frer under the sink


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Your doing better than me, if I had frer under my sink, I would be using them! I can't make it past 10dpo.


----------



## Dollybird

I snapped at 11dpo.. No shame in it.. Natural to be curious xxx


----------



## bazzb

Yah I know
But I'm so sensitive and ill probably ball my eyes out lol


----------



## Dollybird

Aw I know what u mean. I'm excited for u though.. Have a feelin it's gonna be good! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Thx Jenna!!

I just checked still no spotting 
I usually spot a day or two before AF


----------



## Dollybird

Woohoo! Sounds good ..! And u must be due af tomorrow? Xxx


----------



## bazzb

I think tomorrow or Friday
My luck ill have a 16 day luthAl phase lol


----------



## MommyNikki

Ahh bazz I wish you had a burner ($ store test) lol I'm really excited for you to test. You should get some anyways cause I always hear ppl saying they don't get a line with a FR test but get one with a $ store test at the same time. I got my line on the 20th and I remember I wasn't even supposed to test til the 25th


----------



## bazzb

Wow that's early!

Slight cramping now, lets see if my temp drops tomorrow if not maybe ill test


----------



## mackjess

Bazz, I'm about to drive to your house and make you POAS. LOL.

Good luck girl. It all sounds very promising, but I know what you mean. I bawled my eyes out the first BFN after the m/c even though we really tried NOT to that month.


----------



## bazzb

I no 
I think it's normal right, please tell me I am normal hahaha


----------



## gnomette

Bailey poas!! Poas!! Really excited for you x


----------



## bazzb

Haha don't be I am not verily hopeful!
If my temp drops tomorrow I'm out


----------



## gnomette

How have you not tested yet today? Stronger will than most of us here lol


----------



## bazzb

Lol it's just cuz I'm a Whiney baby lolol


----------



## gnomette

Lol I am really impressed x I hope this is it for you x if I wasn't so tired I would do a dance for you lol
got my 21day bloods result back I am normal LOL (something about me has to be) so now gotta wait for my go to get back an see what she says I suppose x


----------



## Dollybird

Naomi that's fab news about your bloods! Half the battle knowing that your body is producing the right goodies. Have u ever had the hsg test to check your other tube? 
Bailey I'm sooo imaoyient for you to test.. Think I'm more impatient about it than you are! Hahaha. Can't wait to get a peek at a stick!!! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

I'm sore today... Really crampy. Think is growing pains though.. Need a bath! Lol. But we up at my parents In law so no bath for me tonight. Boo xxx


----------



## bazzb

Ohh boo that sucks!! I love baths

Naomi so glad your results were good today!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Glad to hear your bloodwork was ok Naomi. baby steps....


----------



## mtln777

Bailey, I am ur voice of reason DO NOT TEST!!!!! Wait it out girlie........BFN SUCK ASS and I am like you cry all becase there was only 1 line instead of 2. :) Be strong!!!!!!!!! Sorry gals u are already knocked up :haha: 

I am NTNP I decided I know it will happen, and technically if I got prego this cycle I would be due in the beginning of dec....so OHHHHHHH WHATEEVER if it happens it happens.... I'll be doing dtd tonight as it's cd16 actually not sure if I am Oing yet, will see....

Ya know for those of us that are left to get OUR BFP'S after my MASSIVE dissappointing Nov, chemical, I had to step back and realize that 1.This wasn;t healthy for me to be this crazy about TTC, 2. It wasn't fair to the 2 kids I alreaady have, mommy is having a MASSIVE MELTDOWN cuz there is blood coming out of her lady garden. 3. It definitly wasn't fair to Mike as I treated him like a sperm donor and not a husband. 4.God blessed me with 2 healthy girls and I can't be greedy I know I can get pregnant just need to be patient which is not easy for any TTC'er. 5. U girls that are 1st timers bring me happiness to watch you go throgh this AMAZING experience....:hugs: So looking forward another 4-5months and were going to be talking babies!!!!!!! Love it :happydance: 

Any further more you ladies know how hard I had with all of this and look and me taking the backseat to be patient... :) I believe it is meant to be when it happens.....xoxoxoxoxo Lots of love Tara

BTW I know nothing about charts I joined FF and charted like 1 day so sorry I can't help anyone....All of my fingers crossed for you Heather and Bailey Lets get a BFP it's been a while......Naomi is waiting with me lol xoxo Naomi :) :hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bailey- I am so excited for you, and looking forward to that bfp!

Naomi- so glad your blood work was normal!

Jenna- I hope you feel better soon! Today I had a sharp pain on the right side of my abdomen when I was getting out of my moms car, I basically doubled over in pain for a few secs and my mom freaked out! Good ol' round ligament pain....not! Lol! 

AFM- I scheduled my sono for April 4th, but my gender reveal party isn't until April 13th so we are waiting until then to find out! I'm going to have the tech write it down and I am going to give it to the lady who is making our cake. I am so excited!


----------



## mtln777

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Bailey- I am so excited for you, and looking forward to that bfp!
> 
> Naomi- so glad your blood work was normal!
> 
> Jenna- I hope you feel better soon! Today I had a sharp pain on the right side of my abdomen when I was getting out of my moms car, I basically doubled over in pain for a few secs and my mom freaked out! Good ol' round ligament pain....not! Lol!
> 
> AFM- I scheduled my sono for April 4th, but my gender reveal party isn't until April 13th so we are waiting until then to find out! I'm going to have the tech write it down and I am going to give it to the lady who is making our cake. I am so excited!

Amanda~what a cute idea....:) when I found out for #2 I had the sono tech write it on a paper cuz, mike cudn't be at the sono....When I got home I showed him the paper and he was like u don't have to open it I already know it's another girl, I was PRAYING for a boy, I opened it and cried for 2 days I didn't want another girl, I felt like such a bad mom......I wouldn't trade my girl's for the world cuz Lily is my tomboy and Natalie is my girlie girl.. :) Hope number 3 when we get there is a boy, however I WONT FIND OUT......TEAM YELLOW right Soph????


----------



## mtln777

Amanda do u have a doppler???? what does the HB sound like???? horse or washing machine??? just testing my theorry...lol :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

OMG MTLN!!! You said what I needed to hear and realized you are exactly like me or were....we both had a traumatizing m/c(well, urs chemical, mine MMC) BUT...all those things related to me, i need to do everything you said. You are an angel for giving me a slap in the face to reality and the family I have now with my 2 girls. Thanks a lot. WOW, eye opener.


----------



## bazzb

It's ok heather we all need a eye opener at some point
I know how hard a mmc is :( we will get our rainbows all of us will 

Xo Tara thx for the nice words


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mtln777 said:


> Amanda do u have a doppler???? what does the HB sound like???? horse or washing machine??? just testing my theorry...lol :)

Hb sounds like a washing machine! With DS it sounded like horse hooves, so hopefully I'm having a girl!


----------



## bazzb

Good sign Amanda!! Hope u gets ur girl although I know ull be happy either way xx


----------



## bazzb

Jen a here's a pic of my am opk I used


----------



## mtln777

MamaTo2Girls said:


> OMG MTLN!!! You said what I needed to hear and realized you are exactly like me or were....we both had a traumatizing m/c(well, urs chemical, mine MMC) BUT...all those things related to me, i need to do everything you said. You are an angel for giving me a slap in the face to reality and the family I have now with my 2 girls. Thanks a lot. WOW, eye opener.

Heather~I have a 7 yr old and "almost" 5yr old (next weds).... I found out on August 20th I was pregnant a day before we were going on a vacation to the Adirondack's for a week. It was a bit unexpected I mean we were trying but just started in June. We went on vacation and only Mike and I knew we had a week to let it settle in. :) Fast forward to Labor day weekend (sept 1st) that friday I didn't feel right called my OB/gyn~and they sent me to the ER......After a large amount of tests I was going thru the process of having a MC.....The sac was just leaving the uterus...I was devastated....to say the least :cry:. My Ob thought it was a fluke thing told me to wait 2 cycles and then try.....Um yeah okay tell that to a woman who WANTS A BABY... :) I got my first AF on Oct.30th. Then I decided to OPK it and learn my body, I was going for it I got all my smiley faces and dtd as to what I thoght was right (which was) the end of Nov I started to feel pregnant I took 2 HPT's and they were blatently +.......Had my HCG levels done and they were at a 3, was having a chemical AF arrived on the 30th :cry: Took it really hard just wanted to cry in my bed and not worry about the life i had to run, I did everything right that month and covered all my bases...:thumbup: Now lets FF to the end of Dec, AF due @ 29th and she doesn't show..... Jan 3rd Took 3 HPT"s and they were all +++++++++....I posted them on here. Went to dr ran my HCG on a friday and my levels were at 10......My hopes were up cuz that means a early pregnancy. I then proceeded 1/7 to have another chemical. I switched OB/GYN's and he told me to take an extra 4mg of folic acid a day and wait 2 cycles.....It's been 1 got AF on 3/7 so I am debating on waiting another cycle. What can it hurt and I have really learn to focus what matters to me in life...I know I can get pregnant and Let my body be ready and do it with out the craziness of temp, OPKing and enjoy but still try to get in what needs to be done...I wish you a lot of luck private message me anytie if u would like.....xoxoxoxo and lots of hugs Tara :) It's been a rough ride but honestly the girls on here have kept me going and I love cheering on all the preggers we got now........We will get there :hugs:


----------



## mtln777

MamaTo2Girls said:


> OMG MTLN!!! You said what I needed to hear and realized you are exactly like me or were....we both had a traumatizing m/c(well, urs chemical, mine MMC) BUT...all those things related to me, i need to do everything you said. You are an angel for giving me a slap in the face to reality and the family I have now with my 2 girls. Thanks a lot. WOW, eye opener.




bazzb said:


> It's ok heather we all need a eye opener at some point
> I know how hard a mmc is :( we will get our rainbows all of us will
> 
> Xo Tara thx for the nice words

Bailey~ALWAYS til the END xoxo :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh bailey that looks almost close to positive.. Not as light as I expected at all! Well this you 14dpo today- excited!! 
Tara sometimes ntnp is the best way. Less stressful. Abd as you say what's meant to be will be.
Amanda.. I think you're having a girl.. Just a feeling.
Afm pains have subsided, but I was up half the night with a migraine. Had hubby hunting through all the drawers for paracetemol last night at 2am, and I had to get up at 5am for work. Sob! So tired. Oh well roll on 8pm...! Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Hi all! Just catching up!

Yeah Tara, go team yellow!!!! I also think ntnp could be the way forward for you. Look how relaxed it made bailey!!! 

Bailey I got a good feeling for you  you gonna hold off testing?? 

Naomi so sorry af got you. Here's to the clear blue trial, has it arrived yet? I'm interested as to how it differs to the other monitor you can buy.

Heather, keeping fingers crossed for you, positive thoughts!!

Jenna and Amanda, so sorry to hear about the pains, but hope you're better. Remember Jenna, midwife said its normal now to have cramps. Love both your bump Pics too!!

Jenna guess what, I'm wearing my first pair of maternity jeans, & they're from, you guessed it, next! Luckily I didn't have a horrible delivery man like you. They are so comfy, should of bought them sooner, they're skinny jeans, and suddenly I don't feel fat anymore! These could be good for general every day life after pregnancy, ha ha!!!

I've got terrible groin pain today, still no movements felt, but staying positive as you all advised (thank you xx). Jess think I'm like you, just taking a bit longer to feel that baby!!

Hi to everyone else, nicky and nikki and anyone I've missed, hope everyone is well. Sophie xxxxx


----------



## nicky160880

Hi girls. Been keeping up to date with your posts while I'm in Spain. So excited for bailey -I woke up thinking about you last night! Can't wait til you test :)
So I'm picking stones for the outside walks my house today - you would think that aounds boring but it quite exciting! Its all starting to come together. 
It's a gorgeous day in Spain :) I will post a pic after. 
Ohh and I think we have decided on a name for our little girl......isla (Scottish and spanish for island). 
I'm feeling a bit better about the whole one kidney thing. We just have to wait and see. I feel stronger when I'm with my boyfriend. It's hard dealing with these things on your own :(
Anyway we have an appointment with a renal specialist on 12th April so I hope a lot of our questions will be answered then. 
Anyway hope u all have a lovely day. With love xxx


----------



## nicky160880

My boyfriend and his brother 5 mins ago picking stones for our walls :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## nicky160880

My house.....going up :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bazzb

Thanks everyone! Think ill test sat or Sunday if no Af( if I don't cave before)14 dpo toddy whoooooo!!

Jenna sorry you had a migraine, hope your day goes by quickly!!

Sophie yay for maternity pants ;) don't worry you'll feel bubs soon
I've googled and a lit of first time moms ate 20+ weeks before they feel a reAl luck
They said its more like gas right now xxx

Nicky!! What a Beauty day in Spain:)
Are you there permanently now??
And yay for your house going up!! Exciting times. 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Poor Jenna I used to work 12s and its hard after a rough nights sleep.

Nicky I think isla is very pretty, I love Spanish names.

Oh bazz I wish you would cave :) I would not have been able to wait!!

Sophie, don't get too used to maternity pants or you'll never go back to regular pants lol


----------



## Dollybird

Sophie woohoo for the mat jeans! They're amazing aren't they?? I don't think I'm ever gonna wanna wear normal jeans ever again! Haha. I love them!! I got skinny jeans too from next- we prob have the exact same ones! Groin pain- I had some of that ueterday as well as the tummy aches but I felt much better after having.. Well having a poo :blush: lol. So maybe it was that!! 
Nicky how exciting to hear about your house!! You must be sooooo excited!! Pics look brill. Glad you have your appointment through too- hopefully the consultant will be able to put yor mind at rest. Love the name Isla also, my friend called her baby that its so pretty. 
Bailey I want you to test too!! I'm so impatient!! Good for you for waiting though! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

I linked my chart to my signature now so u can salk lol


----------



## mackjess

Your chart has stayed high!! Teeeeesssssssssssssttttttttttttttttttt. :haha: JK, you're doing good waiting.

Tara, I'm so sorry about your story. It's always so sad to read about what you wonderful ladies have had to go thru. I'll post a new bump pic for you soon. I hadn't really changed sizes until about a day ago, then BAM, bigger bump outta nowhere! lol.

Hi Pray! Hi Dolly! Hi Nicky and Nikki and any pregos I may have missed. Glad everyone is trucking along and doing well. AFM, I'm a bit nervous again after having a relaxed few weeks. I think it's because V-day is coming up in 2 weeks. I'm hoping I'll get into that relaxed state again after I reach 24 weeks.

Hi all the TTCs! I can't wait to get more testers, I know we are going to have some ladies joining the preggers on this thread soon! :dust:


----------



## Womble12

I LOVE the name Isla nicky, so pretty. Love the sun out there in Spain too!!

Jess, I wanna see a pic, just so maybe you'll have mini bump
like me!!! Or maybe not anymore!!!

We prob do have the same jeans, they look better then my non maternity jeans. Next is great for good prices stuff like this!!

Bailey, you got such patience. Is good though, just I wouldn't have it. Fx fx fx!!!!


----------



## mackjess

Ha, my belly is not mini! It had just stayed mediumish since about 18 weeks, and now is medium-er! lol


----------



## Womble12

mackjess said:


> Ha, my belly is not mini! It had just stayed mediumish since about 18 weeks, and now is medium-er! lol

Oh :-( Sure its a lovely medium ish belly anyway


----------



## gnomette

Sophie yay for maternity jeans x clear blue trial has been put on hold but I should hear in the next week or so x 
Nicky i am so jealous xx isla is a lovely name xx 
Tara oi hurry up I am fed up of not being up duff pmsl loves ya x 
omg Bailey I am itching to see you test go you for holding out x don't know anything bout temping so just jumping about in my seat x
Jess you need to put a bump pic up!! I am sure its cute 
Jenna do you drink a lot of tea or coffee try an cut down and drink plenty of squash or water x it should help x
If I have missed anyone I am sorry I am on my phone still an I can't look back xxx


----------



## bazzb

I may test sat!!


----------



## gnomette

Lol your doing really well


----------



## bazzb

Yay thanks
I'm trying not to obsess!


----------



## Dollybird

Hey Jess! Can't wait to see your next bump pic! I know what u mean about the wait for "v day" I feel very impatient for it too.. Think it's cause it's such an important milestone. Feeling bubs move reassures me a lot though. 
Bailey love that I can stalk your chart now.. And may I say it's looking pretty good!! Heather u should link your chart like that too!!
Naomi hope u hear from cb soon! I don't really drink any tea or coffee now- cut out caffeine when I was TTC and only really drink the odd cup of decaf now and again. 
Hello to all you other ladies hope u are all good!! Xxx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I already do have my chart linked....bailey, yours looks great, OMG I would've tested by now....I am so impatient for you!!!


----------



## bazzb

Lol ur too funny!!
Hubby said I wasn't allowed to test!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Isn't he the one that bought them for you!!?? Did he buy them for them to just sit around and not get used!? lol Jeepers!


----------



## bazzb

Hahah he got them for the weekend
He will be away on sat at a yoga show for work


----------



## bazzb

Heather I see u had a small temp stop? Maybe implantation :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

who knows...looks like a crappy chart to me.... lol We will see what it does tomorrow.


----------



## bazzb

Sometimes the crappy looking charts are the best ones xx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

maybe?..time will tell. BUT YAY for you for 15 days of high temps! Awesomeness!


----------



## bazzb

Update i caved and used my frer and it was a BFN!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh! I went shopping at walmart yesterday and I found 2 boxes of clearblue digital ovulation test kits on CLEARANCE for 5.00 each!!! Regularly about 25.00 a piece! Knowing my luck, I will fall preggo this cycle and not need them! LOL


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

was it fmu? darn thing, yourtemps look fab! Maybe just wait a few more days and see if af does come or not. FX for you still!


----------



## bazzb

It was smu but it wasn't duted at all and at 15 dpo it would have showed
I'm only upset cuz no AF yet and I don't want to have to take those pills to make me have a period :(


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hmm..i don't know. Is there a way you could get a blood test?


----------



## bazzb

I'm going for one tomorrow anyways
And Next tue or so the doc will call and if I'm not preggo which I know I'm
Not and still no AF I have to take those pills! 
I'm so depressed why can't I just get my period like everyone e else :(:(


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:awww: I'm so sorry! I hope you don't have to take them! I hope there's still a chance you are preggo. :hugs: xx big hugs to you.


----------



## bazzb

Thanks
I'm ok with not being hopefully af shows today and ill relax

Sorry for the rant heather 
My baby's did date is in a few weeks and I'm super emotional that I've only had one af since loosing her :(


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I know how you feel! Just on March 2nd was the 1 year anniversary since I miscarried him! It was a rough and long day. bawled my eyes out and helped me grieve more. I really thought I'd be preggo by that day...a year, dear lord. But like Tara said....we can get pregnant, and we just have to be patient. It will happen when it is suppose to. And DO NOT be sorry for ranting. That is what friends are for.


----------



## MommyNikki

Sorry bazz. I would still test again in a couple days..it's very strange what's going on with you. :(


----------



## bazzb

Thanks ladies xxxx it is hard heather I no:(

I've just googled and some people get af 16-17 days after O
Maybe that's me


----------



## mtln777

Bailey first off I am sorry for ur BFN......:flower: Secondly In between my kids I had no period for months and my dr put me on the pill to nring on my period...It's not so bad honestly and then AF started coming not prperly every month but at least everyother month. If u dont turn up preggers go for the pill and flush ur system if not for anything, then start fresh with ur body.....

We are all going to be getting our BFP"s but need some steps to get there. I think Heather's first step which she realized is RELAX :) xoxox Heath.

AFM cd17 and no sign of O yet we dtd yesterday but as I said whatever happens will happen No worries for this girl.........:) I love my life well not always!!!! I have my own issues.....................................................:nope:


----------



## bazzb

Thanks Tara I'm hoping af shows this weekend 
If not your right the pills are there to help me
Xoxoxo thanks for brining me back to reality


----------



## bazzb

Everyone has issues hun it's ok
U r so lucky to be blessed with two beautiful girlies xx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Def Tara....wish it wouldn't have taken me so long to realize I just need to relax. Anywho...i have my own issues too, everyone does. It's a part of life, it's never perfect... never can be alkways happy either. If there's sadness and hurt in this world, then there would be no compassion and love. Woman are strong, we can conquer about anything. :)


----------



## bazzb

Well says heather!


----------



## bazzb

Sharing a pic of my new blue/green nails lol
Trying to cheer myself up :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jenna- I sure hope it's a girl! I hope you feel better today and it goes by fast for you!

Nicky- isla is such a pretty name! Congrats on your house being built, that's so exciting!

Bailey- your temps look great, not sure what's going on with that bfn! That stinks! I love your nails! I so need to get mine done soon!


----------



## gnomette

Aww Bailey hun xx I am so sorry xx not out yet xx sending you massive hugs xx


----------



## bazzb

Xx Ty love


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies, just in from work.. What a day! It's been horrific so busy! I'm exhausted now just in a nice warm bath trying to ease my aching muscles. Plus to too things off I accidently banged my bump off the corner of a procedure trolley. It was quite hard and it's sore but I'm hoping Alls ok.. Baby has lots of cushioning around him!
Bailey so sorry u got bfn!! Still not over yet though chick, my close friend had bfn for a whole week after her af was due!! But lo and behold she was pregnant and now has a lovely 1year old! Possibly you do have a slightly longer LP try not to stress.. You definitely o'd.. You will not need those pills! Sorry to hear you ladies are so close, or in your case heather, have reached your lost LO's due dates. My heart goes out to you both. You will both get your rainbow babies though the timing has perhaps just not been quite right yet, but when they come it will be so special. Hope yous are ok and getting lots of hugs off your OH's xxx :hugs: :dust: xxx


----------



## mtln777

hey girlies, hope everyone is doing well this saturday afternoon......I'm kinda feeling blah and not sure why maybe cuz it's almost APRIL and we still have some SNOW........I think once the WARM weather comes we will get some more BFP's I think we could all use some Vit D. :) 

Anywho~have no plans today and I woke up this am to a broken kitchen sink and a crabby hubby.....CALGONE TAKE ME AWAY....... I'm not having any CM so I don;t know when the O will be comming, I have been forgeting to take the folic acid everyday but tbh I think it made me skip a month with AF I don't know I could be wrong. My motther in law just took the girls for a few hrs to get them out of our hair while Mike tries to fix the sink.....I just feel like getting on an airplane and going someplace warm.........:hugs: Tara

Hey Heather how are u feeling? where in pen do u live as I a in NY?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Tara, I livean hour southwest of Erie by the Ohio border. I travel through lower NY on 76? i think is the interstate number to go to my moms sometimes. She is 6 hours away from me.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

We are supposed to get a snowstorm tonight and tomorrow...blah! I like snow, but it's time for warmer weather and the snow to go away!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

We are too...4-6" for my neck of the woods. I can't wait to not see or hea of this white stuff anymore!!


----------



## mackjess

It's snowing like crazy out! But my belly has been bothering me some lately with the growing pains, and I think he's lower than he was because the having to pee all the time just kicked in the last 2 days! I'm happy to have an excuse to stay in my jammy pants today.


----------



## mtln777

Heather my sister lives in Mentor Ohio and I am 3hrs from her. So we are not that far.........Nikki is is penn tooooo. I feel so blah I can't stand myself today.......Just can;t seem to snap out of it....At the moment my MIL has my kids Mike went to a gun raffle with his dad and I am all by my lonesome sitting on my recliner wishing I had something to do......
gay my sister in law just called and said she bringing kiddo's back......I mean my OIL and WATER they have been like that latetly......Just makes me want a new baby more whp doesn't talk back.....:haha:

Heather I get a vibe we have a lot in common more than we think.....xoxoxo


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Same here Tara. :) xx


----------



## Dollybird

Morning ladies! Day off today at last! How's everyone doing?? I'm shattered. It's my dads bday today though so no lazy day for me- heading down to visit my family and I think a big family walk is on the cards. Bailey your chart still looks good! Hope you're ok. Jess I'm getting quite a few growing pains just now too.. And itchy tummy! Applying my cream like mad! 
It's been freezing here too- so Tara I know how u feel.. I'd love to be whisked away somewhere exotic and warm! 
Hope the rest of u ladies are well!!! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Doing good Jenna a huge temp drop today so Hoping af is around the corner :)

Hope you have a good day at your dads and the walk isn't too long and cold xx

Hi everyone else hope u had a good weekend


----------



## gnomette

Hope your dad has a good birthday Jenna an that your walks not too cold x 
Bailey have you tested again xx I hope you don't get af an get a bfp instead xx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks I hAvent
Had blood yesterday though to check hcg and prolactin 

I honestly just want af so I can be on cd 1 lol


----------



## bazzb

AF came!!! Whoop hoo cd 1 I am so happy!!
Only light yet I'm sure tomorrow well be hell at my new job but I don't even care :)

I'm going out to buy more angus cactus as I am sure that's what finally helped me O

At least I know I have around a 16 day luthal phase ;)


----------



## gnomette

Yay I am so pleased af came naturally for you xx I hope you are well stocked up on painkillers x good luck at your new job tomorrow xx yay xx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks!
Pads check
Super tanpons check
Super pads check
Liners check 
Pain pills and Tylenol 3 check lol!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

That's awesome bazz!! Hope everyone at work stays out of the way of Hurricane Bailey haha


----------



## bazzb

Haha they better !!


----------



## gnomette

Yay sounds like your pretty much sorted xx I hope its not too bad for you though xx oh did you remember the massive stash of chocolate? Biscuits an all things good for munching when af is here?


----------



## bazzb

Oh yes 
Lots of comfort foods here :)

So far it is very light but I usually am on day 1


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

That's great Bailey! Finally your on cd1!!


----------



## gnomette

I have never been so excited for af for anyone xx I even told my husband mainly cause I was dancing around in my chair lol he called me a weirdo!!


----------



## bazzb

Awwe that's nice of u lol!!
I did a dance too lmao


----------



## bazzb

Guys I need your help

Should I start my cb fertility monitor this cycle
I bought it in jan


----------



## Dollybird

Hello ladies! Bailey congrats on af!! Never thought I'd be saying that to anyone! Lol. Glad it's still nice and light, and that you're well stocked up on essentials! I think starting your monitor is a goo idea- if nothing else it will give u a good understanding of your cycle. Xxx


----------



## gnomette

I agree with Jenna I would start it today xx


----------



## bazzb

ok start tomorrow as u have to do it around the same time everyday and I think the am before work will work best :)

Thx ladies


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Happy af came for yu bazz...sorry it wasn't a bfp but it will come soon now that your body is acting normal and you can get back on track. I'm happy that your happy :)


----------



## mackjess

Bazz, must be such a relief to have your body working again! Congrats, and on to your BFP.

Tara, finally took my bump pic a few days ago but just now posting. From the front my waist is back, but my bump is bigger and lower so it's hard to bend over! Urgh. Lots of growing pains and been really tired so I think little man is on a growth spurt. Grow baby grow.

Hi everyone!! I've been napping most of the day and have to finish laundry, so this is just a quick hello.
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-23 18.27.55.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bazzb

Your bump us growing!!! Beautiful :) xx


----------



## mackjess

ok, have to share a funny story about dh. we have been sleeping in sep rooms during the week cause I can't sleep well anymore and his snoring drives me crazy. And now I toss and turn a lot and have bopped him in the head before with my prego pillow and drive him bonkers. plus, unlike the first trimester I have ZERO sex drive now. he will snuggle with me while we watch the evening news, and when I get sleepy he kisses me and belly good night and heads to the other room. 

so this morning, I'm checking the spare room for stray socks cause he doesn't like taking those off till the sheets warm up a bit, and he usually misses a few when he picks them up to toss in the hamper. sure enough, there was one in there, and it seemed a little stiff when I was throwing it in the basket, but I didn't think much of it since he will go to the porch or garage sometimes with only socks so I'm always bleaching them cause they'll get so dirty.

it wasn't till later when I was starting the whites that I noticed the one lonely long tube stock was crunchy. he never wears those socks unless he is wearing his tall winter boots, and this was before he shoveled with this latest snow, it wasn't that, and it was solo, no match.

I was like omg, he has been handling his own business in the other room. Lol. I knew it was occurring since he gets cranky if we don't dtd 3-4 times a week, and lately we only have once every week or two. And he wasn't getting cranky, so I knew what he was up to in those suspiciously long showers too, and didn't mind a bit cause he hasn't pressured me at all and has still been very loving and understanding that its just not that enjoyable for me right now.

anyway, I decided to go upstairs and act offended to mess with him. girls, I wasn't even halfway thru my first sentence, and his face was so horrified/busted/embarrassed that I just lost it and couldn't act mad because I was laughing so hard I snorted and doubled over. poor guy was still grinning and embarrassed even after he realized I didn't care. I could not stop randomly giggling about it all day. we went to Target later, and he kept shooshing me everytime I asked if he needed new socks, or lotion, or tissue, etc. it was an amusing day. :haha:


----------



## gnomette

Oh dear jess that has made me properly giggle out loud x your bumps looking good x 
af finally left yesterday so back on the ttc like a crazy person lol but I have an awful cold so vit c an loads of warm drinks seem to be helping x 
hope everyone is ok x


----------



## bazzb

Lol Jess that is funny!! I even asked dh do u use a sock LOL

Naomi glad af is gone xx hope your cold clears up soonxx


----------



## Dollybird

Jess your bump is looking lovely! Laughing at your story bout yor hubby, poor guy! Lol. Think my hubby feeling a bit neglected too- my Libido is nil just now. 
Bailey how's the af going? 
Naomi hope u feel better soon!
Afm I've been cleaning all morning, should really be sleeping as have a nightshift tonight, but I'm in one of those moods where I just wanna clean! Lol. At least if I get it all done this morning then I can nap the afternoon xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol Mack that is too funny. I do stuff to embarrass oh when I find something on the computer or something. I have had zero sex drive lately as well. I think it's the first time since oh have been together that I was the one actually turning down sex, but I was in the mood last night so we both slept good hahaha I think most of it is because of the weather (being so shitty and snowy STILL and it's almost April and also because I already look like I'm 9 months with twins so I'm not feeling as sexy lol 

Bazz, how does the monitor work? I'm excited to see if it works. If I had to guess I would say that you are probably going to be extra fertile after this AF cause your body was able to get back to normal on its own, so who knows we may have a dec/jan baby coming :)


----------



## mackjess

Thanks ladies, I don't think my bump is cute at all. Urgh. I see other pregos and I think they look beautiful even at the end when the bumps get massive, but when it's me I feel like a walrus!! I think that is a big part of what's affecting my libido. DH doesn't mind at all, he's happy the bbs are ginormous and keeps saying my belly is supposed to be big and I don't look fat. Hopefully I will get used to it soon. I think it's just because it got so big so suddenly I didn't have a chance to adjust to it. And it's already in the way if I drop something or tie my shoes. I'm sure that is pretty funny to watch! :haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I am kinda super bummed today....don't know why my temp took a big plunge, .3 degrees anyway...i am only 9 so jeez i am not expecting af til at least Friday!!! That would put me at my usual/average lp of 12 days. Maybe it's a good sign? Maybe not? I am just not feeling it at all from my temps this cycle. Another bust I suppose. Oh, well...wasn't thinking this cycle would work anyways from my uti and dh being sick.


----------



## bazzb

Maybe implantation a dip heather??

Girls I had a call from the dr today and apparently my prolactin is still a bit elevated AND My thyroid function is low so now I need to take meds for that and be r tested in a month :(


----------



## mackjess

Hang in there mama, I know being sick and antibiotics can mess with temping. FX. :dust:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jess, that is too funny! 

Heather, maybe it's an implant dip!

Bailey, at least they are getting it figured out! Are you still going to try this month, or are you going to wait until your levels are normal?

AFM - I took the plunge! I started potty training my son last Thursday! We went cold turkey with undies, he still wears a diaper at nap and bedtime. He's doing pretty good, just occasional accidents! He's only gone poop once since Friday though, so that kind of worries me...


----------



## MommyNikki

Good luck with the potty training!!


----------



## gnomette

Nikki dd did that she did poop eventually give him orange juice it should help if he is a bit bunged up but I think its probably nerves x he will be fine once he gets used to not having a nappy on x an my dd is still wearing a nappy at night although she has been asking not to so I think she's gonna go no nappy next week when I am off for most of it x an ds is off school x so don't have to worry bout wet bedding an the school run x


----------



## mtln777

Wow I had lots of FUNNY CUTE stuff to catch up on.....:) First off Jess ur bump is darling and I know u feel huge but u look darling and right on track for ur pregnancy. :) Thanks for the pix!!!!! Also for the laugh with ur OH....We have all been there lets face it!!!! All our men do it.....:haha: xoxox

Bailey YEAH for AF!!!!!!!!! so happy for u and hope she isn'tt being to wicked as it has been awhile.. :) xoxoxo

Heather~Patience is a virtue in due time remember that I know it is easier said than one but hang in there were ALL here for u......Sending u lots of dust xoxoxo

Naomi~hey ur right behind me haven"t O'd yet I don't think.....Been NTNP bding on and off..... Our cycles are in almost in sync.....:) xoxoxo

Jenna~has ur OH felt the baby move???? I don;t think u have said that yet? I could be wrong. xoxoxox 

Amanda~when is ur gender scan???????I know ur have the reveal party but wasn't sure when scan was. xoxoxo

Sorry to anyone I forgot I have nothing but love have to get rady fior my only day to work the day before I HAVE A 5 YEAR OLD..........Ahhhhh my baby is growing up to quick, I'll take my computer to work and fill u gals in on my plans...Lots of love and hugs :hugs::hugs: Tara


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Well, I think it was an implant dip...holy cow my temp went back up higher than previous LP temps this cycle. I'm getting excited...but I shouldn't!! lol


----------



## gnomette

Tara I am due to o Friday/Saturday so fingers crossed this the cycle xx 
when are you due to o?
Heather I hope this is it for you x 
Bailey how's your new job? Hope af is not being to awful xx 
hope everyone is well xx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thank you naomi! me too! still no test kit for you?


----------



## mackjess

everything FX for you Mama!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks Jess!! xx


----------



## gnomette

No not yet but I am really aware though this is the last cycle before it will be a year that we lost Elliott an that's what I was most worried about getting to a year an not being pregnant again x


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I exactly know how you're feeling hun xx Believe it or not, that one day, just let go and grieve...you feel better, cuz it did for me. It was a very hard day and made me feel sad....but it made me stronger and can't give up.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mtln777 said:


> Wow I had lots of FUNNY CUTE stuff to catch up on.....:) First off Jess ur bump is darling and I know u feel huge but u look darling and right on track for ur pregnancy. :) Thanks for the pix!!!!! Also for the laugh with ur OH....We have all been there lets face it!!!! All our men do it.....:haha: xoxox
> 
> Bailey YEAH for AF!!!!!!!!! so happy for u and hope she isn'tt being to wicked as it has been awhile.. :) xoxoxo
> 
> Heather~Patience is a virtue in due time remember that I know it is easier said than one but hang in there were ALL here for u......Sending u lots of dust xoxoxo
> 
> Naomi~hey ur right behind me haven"t O'd yet I don't think.....Been NTNP bding on and off..... Our cycles are in almost in sync.....:) xoxoxo
> 
> Jenna~has ur OH felt the baby move???? I don;t think u have said that yet? I could be wrong. xoxoxox
> 
> Amanda~when is ur gender scan???????I know ur have the reveal party but wasn't sure when scan was. xoxoxo
> 
> Sorry to anyone I forgot I have nothing but love have to get rady fior my only day to work the day before I HAVE A 5 YEAR OLD..........Ahhhhh my baby is growing up to quick, I'll take my computer to work and fill u gals in on my plans...Lots of love and hugs :hugs::hugs: Tara

My scan is April 4th! 

Mikey has done great today, no accidents yet and he is napping now! He did finally poop last night!

Heather, your chart looks awesome! FX for you!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks Amanda!! I really appreciate all your gals support!


----------



## bazzb

Awe Naomi it will happen soon xxxxx

Heater fx for you!!

Afm af is a bit heavy but not as bad as the laSt one!! But still heavier than normal for me
Job is a bit stessfull as I feel I went from knowing everything about my job to knowing zeros lol, today was a bit better than yesterday though. I know not takes time

Xxx and hi to everyone


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I've been keeping up with the thread but not much to talk about lately. Been shopping a lot lately. Have almost everything I need (some stuff I still had but a lot is new) ive been nesting but know its way too early to be setting anything up. I've been feeling alright lately. Still tired, lots of crazy scary dreams about random stuff, I think I'm losing some weight too which is a plus. I guess that's all lol ill write more later I feel brain dead lol


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies!! Heather your chart looks amazing! Hoping this could mean a lovely :bfp: for you!! 
Tara now hubby not felt bubs yet- the minute we put our hands on my tum the wee monkey stops kicking!! Saying that though I felt him kick my hand last night when I was in bed- just laid it gently on my tummy. Hubby missed it though! :-( hope he feel him soon. 
Naomi lots of hugs :hugs: 
Nikki I can't believe how organised you are!! I need to get my butt in gear and get organising!! 
Hope all you other ladies are well! 
Afm well my dog is driving me nuts she is being very needy just now, moaning all the time for attention or to be let outside (only to want back in again 2mins later) argh! Dunno what's up with her. Anyways think I'm gonna have myself a bath. Feeling a bit Achey and sore today. Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Dolly your dog might be sensing the baby coming lol


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Tara I am due to o Friday/Saturday so fingers crossed this the cycle xx
> when are you due to o?
> Heather I hope this is it for you x
> Bailey how's your new job? Hope af is not being to awful xx
> hope everyone is well xx

Hey girlie~ I usually O cd16-19 I am CD20 and haven;t felt like I have no CM, or pains that i can really say.Plus I missed AF all together during the month of feb. So that was a little while into the xtra folic acid. Maybe it's just a little late???? Perhaps we will O around the same time:):):) It was ment to be xoxoxo

On another note I want to send u the biggest hug EVER during these next couple months.....Cry when you need to, laugh when you need to and love that family of ur's a little xtra...Always here for you Tara xoxoxo :hugs:



Dollybird said:


> Hey ladies!! Heather your chart looks amazing! Hoping this could mean a lovely :bfp: for you!!
> Tara now hubby not felt bubs yet- the minute we put our hands on my tum the wee monkey stops kicking!! Saying that though I felt him kick my hand last night when I was in bed- just laid it gently on my tummy. Hubby missed it though! :-( hope he feel him soon.
> Naomi lots of hugs :hugs:
> Nikki I can't believe how organised you are!! I need to get my butt in gear and get organising!!
> Hope all you other ladies are well!
> Afm well my dog is driving me nuts she is being very needy just now, moaning all the time for attention or to be let outside (only to want back in again 2mins later) argh! Dunno what's up with her. Anyways think I'm gonna have myself a bath. Feeling a bit Achey and sore today. Xxx

Jenna~When you and OH are going to bed drink a small glass of Orange juice and lie on ur back.....Betcha ur little man kicks his daddy :) Enjoy this experience and amazing events that are unforgettable. xoxox Tara


----------



## gnomette

Well bd is going ok almost managing every other day due to o tomorrow so gonna do my best an hope I suppose xx
Tara I hope that you o soon xx 
Bailey how you getting on x 
Jenna get hubby to put a cold hand on your belly an baby should kick it my husband did that just to see what happened and dd kicked everytime or get him to blow raspberrys on your belly again hubby did it just to see what happened an dd still now loves raspberrys on her belly x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I can't believe I am 20 weeks today!

Naomi- hope you o soon and catch that eggy!


----------



## Womble12

Hi ladies, I've been reading but not writing last week or two. So much has happened.
Bailey glad af finally arrived. Keep going with new job, hopefully you'll learn quick. Oh definitely start using the monitor this month, but remember that in the first month it won't always pick up ovulation. Can take 2 months, but it'll still give you fertile time and so a good indication when to bd.
Naomi sending you lots of hugs xx Did your monitor ever arrive?
Heather, Woop Woop, fingers crossed this is it  when do you think you'll test?
Ananda, 20 weeks is great, I'm a few days behind ya!
Hope the aches are ok Jenna, is it your back or your stomach hurting? Hope hubby feels baby soon.
Nikki, you're so organised! Good for you. I only have my pram! But we can't buy much till we sort our house out.
Nicky, how's the place in Spain going? You still out there?
Tara, you do cheer me up when I read your posts, so positive.
Oh I can't remember who said about their hubby and the sock incident, but I laughed out loud, brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is happy and healthy xxxx

Me, I'm fine, thought maybe felt baby flutters today but still not sure. Bumps getting bigger day by day... slowly. Having nightnare right now selling my flat though, our buyer pulled out on Monday when we were just a couple of weeks from completion. So angry and now under pressure to find another buyer, don't want our house purchase to fall through, its just a nightmare. But now 4 days off work so will try and rest and not stress but its gonna be hard. Sophie xx


----------



## mtln777

Sophie~Thanks I try to be....:) I went thru such trauma sept-dec that something had to change and I guess it was my thought process.... :)

Somedays I don't feel so positive but I have to keep in perspective what God has already blessed me with...... and to top it off had I not went thru all of this i wouldn't be on here and met ALL OF U WONDERFUL GIRLIES...... 

I woukld write more but got a chance to bd!!! :haha: Never hurts to get a donation around O time :) xoxoxoxoxo Tara:hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Tara, you're awesome. That is all...


----------



## mtln777

Thanks Jess :flower: Just got my Easter present :winkwink: headed out for lunch with mike and shopping.....Hope everyone has a good day!!!!! 

Naomi~I think I am o'ing so we would be together......xoxoxoxoxoxoxo I'm not tracking it so just going by CM which is present. :) Here's to a happy Easter 

Lots of love Tara xoxoxoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## gnomette

Sophie no nothing yet on the monitor but no one else has heard anything either so if I haven't heard by Wednesday I will drop them an e-mail x hope you find a buyer soon an you get your house xx 
Tara not managed to use my opks as dd has been poorly the last few days so been busy with her poor lil moo x but almost certain I am either o or just bout to got odd cramps an loads of ewcm an I have been horny as anything so managed to bd every other day including today so should get chance tomorrow so I hope I have done enough to catch the egg lol loving you pma at the moment xx
afm I am at work an I didn't manage to get any sleep today so I am exhausted x oh well will sleep well tomorrow when I get in x


----------



## mtln777

Hello girlies........woke up to loads of CM today and wondering if I am Oing....I haven't OPK'd in a long time as IT MAKES U CRAZY..:) as we all know :winkwink: It is finally warming up and today is going to be 55. I love the sunn and it makes everybody have a little more pep in there step. The Easter bunny is coming tonight and we are celebrating at my inlaws today later....Tomorrow will be low key we usually go to my mom's but she is really sick at the moment with Hope everybody is doing good and has a great day.....

Heather where are u???? what's up with u??? 

Nioami~I'm hoping this is us together so u better fix up ur DD and gett ur bding in. lol I think we were meant to be bump buddies so get after it girl...:happydance: I will hit up the Easter bunny tonight as he will be dropping his eggs in my basket..:haha: lots of love Tara xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mtln777

Pray2bBlessed said:


> I can't believe I am 20 weeks today!
> 
> Naomi- hope you o soon and catch that eggy!

Amanda~I just have to say that u r an inspiration!!! To say the least... :) :flower: I just finally read your whole story and the ordeal u have endured....I am sorry it has taken me so long!!!! U made me cry, smile and surely believe there is a God....praying got u to here and in a week or so u will find out it's a girl.. :) Thank you for making me realize even more to be thankful for what I have!!!!!!!!!! Happy Easter to you and your family lots of love and hugs Tara xoxoxoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## gnomette

Tara we took dd off to the on call drs (gps been shut since Thursday) so she has been given an inhaler an keeping her dosed up poor lil moo x we don't get them Easter eggs for Easter we get them books x cause dd is allergic to dairy an they have something to keep on the plus side x on the other hand me an hubby are off on a date night (hahaha good timing) so bit of bd-ing is definitely on the cards when we get home x I hope your right x 
HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE 
love's to all xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Happy Easter ladies! Sorry not a long post- just in from work and I'm exhausted.. Plus I've got a terrible cold! Just wanted to check in an let yous know I'm keeping up with the convo and thinking of u all. Will write more tomorrow! Xzz


----------



## mtln777

Jenna hope u feel better and get some rest for u and ur little man :) happy easter to u and ur family. Xoxo


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Tara we took dd off to the on call drs (gps been shut since Thursday) so she has been given an inhaler an keeping her dosed up poor lil moo x we don't get them Easter eggs for Easter we get them books x cause dd is allergic to dairy an they have something to keep on the plus side x on the other hand me an hubby are off on a date night (hahaha good timing) so bit of bd-ing is definitely on the cards when we get home x I hope your right x
> HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE
> love's to all xxx

Naomi PMSL go back and reread my post. We do books too not eggs. Ur so funny xoxo tara


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mtln777 said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe I am 20 weeks today!
> 
> Naomi- hope you o soon and catch that eggy!
> 
> Amanda~I just have to say that u r an inspiration!!! To say the least... :) :flower: I just finally read your whole story and the ordeal u have endured....I am sorry it has taken me so long!!!! U made me cry, smile and surely believe there is a God....praying got u to here and in a week or so u will find out it's a girl.. :) Thank you for making me realize even more to be thankful for what I have!!!!!!!!!! Happy Easter to you and your family lots of love and hugs Tara xoxoxoxoxo :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! I can truly say that I wouldn't have changed any of it! Yes, it was a long hard road, but it brought me closer to God and my family! I still have difficulties with some things, but the most important thing is I am still here! A d yes, it does make me thankful everyday for what I have!!

John finally felt the baby kick this morning! We were laying in bed this morning, and baby started kicking, so I grabbed his hand and put it on my tummy, and he felt it!

Hope everyone has a Happy Easter tomorrow! We took Mikey to an Easter egg hunt this morning, and he had a blast and ate a ton of candy! Lol!


----------



## gnomette

Ok so this is what happens when I am getting ready for a date an wanting to reply lol oh dear xx Mmm how do blonds like their eggs in the morning? Fertilized lol


----------



## MommyNikki

Happy Easter everyone!!!


----------



## bazzb

Happy Easter!!


----------



## mtln777

Happy Easter to all of u and ur families.....Hope u all have a wonderful day :hugs: xoxoxoxoxo 

Thanks Naomi~ now u know why I was PMSL!!!! to funny 

Amanda~How exciting :happydance:


----------



## gnomette

Amanda yay for hubby feeling you lo move not long til your scan x 
dolly you can ask your work to cut your hours down hun as if its too much they can also put you permanently on days til baby's born? 
Tara lol I hope you have managed to bd plenty lol x Yeh I am blond so I do have the odd blonde moment lol x 
can I ask do your pre conception vits make you more horny around o?
HAPPY EASTER HOPE YOU HAVE A FANTASTIC DAY XC


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Amanda yay for hubby feeling you lo move not long til your scan x
> dolly you can ask your work to cut your hours down hun as if its too much they can also put you permanently on days til baby's born?
> Tara lol I hope you have managed to bd plenty lol x Yeh I am blond so I do have the odd blonde moment lol x
> can I ask do your pre conception vits make you more horny around o?
> HAPPY EASTER HOPE YOU HAVE A FANTASTIC DAY XC

Naomi~I'm blonde toooooooooo...lol but u stole the cake on that one :haha: Yeah the vits do, usually I get horny around O not sure if it's the vitamnins or the fact I just really want it.....:shrug: xoxoxoxo Tara :hugs: Hope this is it for us!!!!!!! x'sing everything u better be tooooooo......:thumbup:


----------



## Dollybird

Hello ladies! Well I'm feeling even worse now.. Feel like its hitting my chest now :-( head throat an ears are agony too. Was meant to be nightshift tonight but just phoned in sick. Feel so awful about that as I'd never normall phone in at last minute but I honestly thought I'd feel better by time I left for work.. But I feel 10x worse! Hoping a good night rest will help. My hubby's mum and dad been ill with flu- they said it started as a he'd cold as well.. Praying that's not what I have!
Anyways how's everyone else doing! Amanda congrats on being half way! And on hubby feeling bubs! 
Bailey glad af finally over! Hopefully that's you back in your regular cycle now. Tara :dust: to you! And plenty of bd'ing! Naomi I had a wee giggle at the eggs in the morning.. :winkwink: so true! 
Heather jess nikki and nicky hope u ladies are good and enjoying the Easter hols! Jess only 2 days till V day!! Woohoo!
Hope I've not left anyone out! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Tara I have everything crossed part from my legs pmsl 
dolly have your work done a risk assessment on you yet? Don't feel guilty for calling in sick its one of those things that happens from time to time can't be helped x that's hubbys favorite joke at the moment I hear it a lot so it was bound to leak out somewhere lol x


----------



## Womble12

Jenna Jenna, you gotta speak to your work, get day shifts. Hope you get a good nights rest and its not flu xx

Happy Easter everyone.

Heather, not sure if I missed it, but any af or testing yet?

Tara and Naomi, I've everything crossed for you guys, and def don't cross those legs ha ha!!

Bailey, you just ntnp now? Hope docs helps you out with the prolactin thing.

Amanda, so glad hubby felt a kick 

Jess you at v day when? And nicky and nikki you both already passed it? And Jenna you're v soon too! Is it 24 weeks is v day!


----------



## bazzb

Kinda ntnp as I just started my cbfm and it takes a few cycles to give accurate results


----------



## mackjess

vday is Tuesday. can't wait. happy Easter to everyone, and I hope we caught some eggies!


----------



## bazzb

Yay for V day!!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Sophie! How are you keeping? Knew I'd forgotten someone my head is like mince just now. Yeh 24 weeks is v day. I'm Tuesday same as jess. Hope it's not flu too, but I'm feeling worse by the minute :-( xxx


----------



## bazzb

Jenna hope u feel better :(0


----------



## MommyNikki

What does V day mean? I'm lost in lingo again lol


----------



## bazzb

Victory day
At 24 weeks the baby can survive if born


----------



## MommyNikki

Oh I never heard of that.. I was actually thinking about that the other day about when they could survive on their own, but never googled it. 

On a different note... I've been so stressed and emotional and aggressive lately and mike pulled another mike move tonight. Told me he was coming home "soon" at 6:30 but decided that drinking was more important and he had my son and truck...to I had to pay for a ride a across town to pick my son and my truck up so he wouldn't drive home drunk with my 2 yr old. I've decided to leave him. His family knows that his drinking is a problem but its always easier to turn a blind eye than to make an effort to help someone...plus they are all drinkers so its just one more person to have fun with. I'm tired of trying to be the voice of reason and I just cannot be with someone who doesn't put me and my (our kids) first.. And I definitely won't fall second to alcohol.

I don't mean to dump on you guys but if you could throw a prayer out or some words of encouragement out there I would appreciate it cause I really need to do this for my kids and myself and its just a difficult thing


----------



## Dollybird

Aw nikki I'm so sorry to hear your are going through this- especially whilst pregnant. I admire your bravery though I know it would be easier to just turn a blind eye, so I think you are incredibly brave for taking action, don't know if I could ever be so brave! But it sounds like you are doing the right thing for you and your little ones, maybe it will be the shock he needs to get his act together. Anyways, all my thoughts and prayers are with you. Stay strong, and remember us ladies are always here if u need to vent xxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Womble12

Oh Nicky, I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this now. I guess with these things it is easier to turn a blind eye for the sake of peace and quiet and when there's kids involved too. It does sound like a nightmare though, it's one thing going out drinking yourself but taking your 2 year old with, I don't know what I'd do but I couldn't cope with that. So difficult. You just got to think of what is best for you and the kids and know that whatever you decide you're doing or their welfare. Stay strong and you will do the right thing. Try not to make any decisions in the heat of the moment but try, even though its hard, to think logically about what options you got. But there are always options even when the situation may seem hopeless, unfortunately life is difficult and decisions are hard a lot of the time. Sending you a very big hug right now xxxxxxx


----------



## Womble12

Yay for v day on Tuesday!

Bailey, I know I sound like a broken record, but I love the CBFM!! It's what got me pregnant as my cycle was so variable. Fingers crossed x


----------



## bazzb

Nikki I am so sorry hunny:(:(:(
I know all to well about having a partner with alcohol issues
You need to do what is right for your kids and you
If he needs help he has to get it because be wants too otherwise it won't work
Take time and figure out what's best for the kids and u
But I have to say I would have been extremely upset especially since he had Memphis with him:( 
Whatever you decide we are all here for you
Vent all you want xoxo


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nikki, I am so sorry, lots of :hugs:! Drinking is tough, and hard on the kids too. I saw my mom deal with it for years, and my parents fought all the time. Thankfully, she doesn't any more, but stopping requires a lot of help. I don't know what I would do in your situation, but I'm sure you will make the right decisions for you and your family! :hugs:

Yeah for v-day Jess and Jenna!


----------



## mackjess

Hugs and sending prayers Nikki. Just do what is best for you and the little ones, and if he decides to reach out for help, be there for him. :hugs:


----------



## mtln777

Nikki~ first off Kudos to you for being so strong esp. while being pregnant!!!!! :thumbup: Now with that being said, you are fighting a battle that will make you stronger.....(Kelly Clarkson~What doesn't kill u makes u stronger) :) U have a family of enablers!!!! You to an extent have been enabling him as you haven't put your foot down. Last night was the last straw because he had Memphis with him which is VERY UNACCEPTABLE you my friend are going to STOP THIS.......There is no rash decisoin you have to make you simply tell him if he doesn't get help you are going to take the kids and GO.....He has to want it and you can't turn your back on him he is the love of your life and the father of your children....but he does need help and it is a VERY HARD thing to get thru he can't do this alone....I'm asking you to help him and stand by his side. I know you are mad and I'm sure you are thinking why am I asking you to do this??????????????? It's for your kids and u!!!! Alcoholism or drug abuse is not easy to get thru and help is needed...I'm sorry if u get mad at me I just don't want to see you give up on Mike and he can't do this alone.:nope: 

If you decide you can't help him then I understand completely just understand that it is a disease....... Sending you lots of love and hugs as always and never be worried about coming here to vent that's what were here for. xoxoxo Tara


----------



## gnomette

Nikki if I am completely honest my gut reaction would be the same as your to kick him out but in the cold light of day confront him if he thinks its not a problem an he doesn't need help by all means kick him out but if he can see past it an will get help then maybe try an help him through it if you think your able x but at the end of the day all you can do is what you think is best for you an your kids an if you think its best to get rid then do no one will blame you but it will be hard to do specially when his family are big drinkers but if he can do it he will appreciate your help xx my mums an alcoholic but runs a pub and is not willing to see she needs help so I have stopped her having any contact with my children my sister has done the same I did try to get her help an see she has a problem but I got no where but the end of the day its you that has to deal with it not us an no matter what we are all here an love you loads


----------



## MommyNikki

Tara, I love mike with all of my heart but I forgive to easily and he takes advantage of that. I let him take his stuff today. I also found he had signed up on match.com. I don't know to what extent it was used but it was at least signed up for and that was a low blow. I would like to think that mike would change, put me and the kids first, and be a better man...but I know that's not going to happen with the people he surrounds himself, ESP his family. If he chose to get help I would support him but without major change, I could not go back to him. He doesn't care about me and his actions support that. I am very sad for my kids, it's what makes this the hardest part but his actions show that he doesn't care to fight for us. Whatever happens will happen but I needed to put my foot down after last night


----------



## Dollybird

Aw nikki :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mackjess

Oh Nikki, that is a low blow. Sometimes all you can do is try your hardest. Anything beyond that is not in your control. Take the high road. It won't feel good today, tomorrow, or even next week, but it will make you feel better in the end.


----------



## bazzb

Awww nik I am so sorry!! Match.com wtf????
I don't blame you honey I would have kicked him out as well
If he decides to get help than maybe you can consider trying again

Always here for you xoxo


----------



## gnomette

Aww nikki I am sorry match.com is a really shitty thing to do xx hugs always xx


----------



## mtln777

Nikki~I completetly understand as I said I would!!!!!! Match.com????? WTF is right.......Exactly who does he think he is??? My heart goes out to u and ur kiddo's.....:flower: I know this is not an easy decision for you but ssometimes you do have to let go when it interfere's with your everyday living as I see Mike has.....I have been through all of this and understand what U are going thru..As before I didn't realize the extent of it and was just offering what was best for your family...The puzzles pieces have seemed to fall aprt and Mike has no one to blame but himself!!!!! Maybe he will miss your "life" and everything ur sweet little ass has to offer. Remeber you are a GREAT person and have a lot to give....We sure love u lots and we don't really know u :) lots of love and hugs we'll be here to pick u up when ur feeling down!!!! That I can promise :hugs: Tara


----------



## mtln777

Naomi~would this be the start of the TWW????? I think I did evrything I could but I REFUSE to get my hopes up......:) How do u feel about it?? xoxoxo:hugs:

Heather oh heather oh where r u??????


----------



## Dollybird

Happy v day to me and jess!!!! Woohoo!! Xxx :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Hope you ladies are all well, and hope you're bearing up ok nikki. Had a friend who caught her hubby on match.com.. He said it was just a laugh and wouldn't it do it again but the git got caught using it a couple of times. Lets hope for mike it was just a moment of madness- which perhaps it was.. Gotta have some faith in that cause although it was wrong he maybe just made a stupid mistake that he won't make again, but I agree he needs to get his act together. Really wish we could all be there to give u a hug :hugs: xxx


----------



## gnomette

Yeh 2ww now hun I never feel confident when I am in the 2ww lol just gotta keep that little bit of hope lol I 
nikki hunny I hope your ok as you can be xx


----------



## bazzb

Naoimi yay for tww!

I got my first high on my cbfm today!


----------



## bazzb

Happy v day ladies!!!


----------



## mackjess

We made it Dolly!!

FX for your 2WW! Hope it flies by to a BFP.


----------



## Womble12

Aw nikki, big hugs. Match.com, wtf indeed. This may sound harsh but even if it was a one off mistake, after the drinking thing, I wouldn't put up with it for sake of you and kids. Maybe I'm not as forgiving as others. I'm sorry hun xxx hope you are ok xx

Yaaaaay for v day, amazing ))))))

And now for tww and highs on cbfm, today is a good day for you 3!!!!

Heather, are you ok?

And..... Ive felt flutters since Friday, and hubby felt a kick yesterday, happy happy day!!


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies! Oh Sophie that's lovely news about your wriggly bubba! My hubby still not felt this wee man move yet- he always seems to
Miss it :-( I'm sure once bubs gets bigger though he'll get the chance. 
Bailey woooowooo for the high on your monitor!! An I right that the high comes jut before the peak?? Seems like you are right on track for a nice normal cycle though! 
Naomi lots of :dust: for your tww!! Hoping its a fruitful one.
Afm well I was feeling better this morning but made the huge mistake of going to the shops- felt like I was gonna pass out. So back home and jammas it is. Always worried hubby gonna get fed up with me though- I was always quite nicely dressed and made up before and now I'm constantly in jammas and slobbing about looking a mess... But I just have no energy! He never seems bothered though.. And actually I think he likes my prgnancy "curves"... Or at least his little wandering hands appear to! Hahaha xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

I just want to thank everyone for the support. It helps having people to keep you grounded somewhat because I tend to be my own worst enemy, ESP when I have any free time on my hands. A lot of things have been running through my mind and I often question my decision but its not just a question if I want to be with him..it's more does he want to be with me, and so far he has not shown that and the whole match.com thing just made it worse. 

For all the ladies reaching v-day congrats!! Our journey is more than half way done! The ladies in tww and ntnp, I'm hoping your enjoying all the extra bd'ing and pray you get your stickies :)


----------



## gnomette

Happy v day jess an Jenna x 
Nikki has he said anything about the whole match.com thing? Thing is if it was me it would be enough that I didn't feel wanted/loved that I would not want to stay anyway an would probably have ended it an the thing with the alcohol is just making it worse x 
my theory is always happy mummy = kiddies an it may take a wile but at the end of the day that's what matters


----------



## mackjess

Nikki - You always have support here. Part of the issue may be you think he has a drinking problem and want him to quit, but because he is dependent he wants/needs alcohol, and the alcohol is telling him that you are in the way of him and drinking. If he cleans up his act or wants help, in a non-manipulative way, I would still be there, but he has to realize the booze is controlling his life. If he can get back into control of things who knows what it could mean for the both of you. Until then, you are right to think about your babies and yourself first. Hang in there.

So for the rest of ya'll, I'm only day 1/2 into your 2WWs and a few days into the new cycles, and I can barely stand the anticipation!! :haha:


----------



## MommyNikki

I talked to him a little bit today...about the match.com thing, he just said again that he had trust issues and that he was trying to catch me on there...I know thats bs but whatever, I guess I will never know the real reason. He didnt have any emails on there and nothing really set up with the profile so who knows. I just wanna explain to everyone that his problem with drinking isnt that he drinks everyday...he doesnt do that, but when he does drink, he doesnt stop and then he starts lying about when hes coming home or ends out all night. I dont think hes a cheater at all but it all becomes a problem to me because we have little kids and a family and he should be home at night time. It would be different if he specifically had something planned...like "im going out with the guys friday" or something like that...but it ends up being like Easter where hes only supposed to be going over to his sisters for a couple hours and then im calling at 11 trying to find out why my son isnt home in bed, and hes drunk. Im very protective of my kids and in addition to that, my name is on that truck that we still owe 10k on...so its very stressful thinking that something could happen to my baby or my only means of transportation, not to mention something happen to Mike. I am feeling very conflicted tho since all of this...Tara, part of me feels like your right that I should have stood by my man, esp if he has a problem because I understand now that if I thought he was going to help himself or change while having him kicked out of the house...that was probably foolish thinking. We, if anything, were the only things keeping him grounded, and I kinda left him down and out right now. I know how it feels to be down and out and Im sure it would only want to make someone drink more. I was wrong for doing that. On the other hand of things, Its hard to be neglected emotionally and its hard when he sees that something bothers me so much and then keeps doing the same things.

I guess I just need more time to think on it I guess. I need to consider im not just making this decision for me, but for 3 other ppl as well...


----------



## Womble12

Nikki, just cause he's gone now, doesn't mean it can't be repaired. But as the others have said, he needs to want to do it, you can't make him. And this may be the reality check he needed to realise if he wants you and the kids, he can't carry on. Agree it may make him think screw it, I'll just drink more, but if that's the case he doesn't want to stop. He may need some time to come to the realisation of what he'll be missing out on. But if he does turn more to drink, its not your fault. He needs professional help and you can't risk the welfare of you and your kids & you're pregnant too, you have got to be selfish at this very moment. Its so so hard and you are being very brave, but in a way he should know that now is not the time to be drinking and carrying on as he is whilst your pregnant. Man I probably sound like a right bitch, sorry if I do. But its not like you haven't given him a chance, & from what you've said, it doesn't found like he's made much effort to change, but sorry if I've misinterpreted that. He can still come back and be husband and dad but hes gotta want it. Either way, look after yourself and try not to stress as your babies need you xxxx


----------



## Womble12

Jenna, how you feeling today? When you next working?

I also can't stand your 2ww! I'm excited for you all!!!!! I make myself laugh, I'm like come on bfp!!!!! Bailey, can't wait to see your high either if it happens this month!! Woohoo!!!

Can I ask a question, after a flurry of flutters over the weekend, I've had nothing since yesterday morning, is that normal, to not feel anything for a day or so? I also kinda feel like my period is due, but I think that is normal about now, I think?


----------



## Dollybird

Hey Sophie! In still bunged up but much better than I was. Gonna have another quiet day in the house today (feel like I'm becoming a hermit!) but I think it's necessary! Yeh it normal to have quiet days. My wee one is sometimes kicking pretty much non stop for a couple of days, then I have a day where I barely feel him. Apparently it's normal for them to rest of they are having a growth spurt or it could be that they've turned around to face the back. I don't think it's a worry at this stage although I've seen others say otherwise. For me though I think ill only worry if I feel no movement at all or very little for more than a day. Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Sophie, I think movement is hit or miss right now. Once you get farther along, like 28 weeks or so the kicking is more constant because the baby is getting so big it has less room. And for feeling like your period is due, I'm assuming you mean cramping, I am having some too, and I think it's just the uterus stretching.

Jenna, I hope you get better soon!

AFM - I have my sono tomorrow afternoon! I am so excited to see our baby! We are taking Mikey so he can see his little sis or bro. But we still won't know the gender till our reveal party on the 13th, it's going to be so hard waiting!


----------



## mtln777

Hello girlies, hope everyone is well today!!!! :flower: 

Amanda~I can't believe you are going to make US wait til the 13th...lol How has the heart beat been sounding??? Washing machine or galloping?? The theory has proved right so far......:) 

Nikki~Hope you are holding up ok and just wanted you to know I was thinking of ya and sending extra hugs :) lots of love xoxoxo

Jenna~I'm ready for a bump pix :) If your being a hermit then may as well show us the bump lol Hope you are getting to feel better xoxoxo 

Does anyone know what happened to Heather?????????????:shrug:

Naomi~ I guess the TWW begins, now I O'd later then usual by my own signs cuz, I haven't OPK'd in a bit.......Now I got AF on 3/7 so we will see what this month brings.....:thumbup:

Soph and Jess u both can join Jenna and bring on a bump pix Puuuuuuuulllllllllleeeeeeezzzzz :) lol those babes are growing like weeds I cannot believe how far along you all are seems like yesterday I joined the board and met my BESTEST internet stranger friends...:hugs: 

Bailey~Hope all is well and ur getting ur nding in not sure where u are in ur cycle I forgot :dohh: 

AFM~ I am not getting my hopes up to high and WILL NOT BE TESTING ANYTIME SOON so all of u POAS addicts be prepared I won't cave :) Rather a proper BFP then a BFP followed by AF, that is just to much for me to handle....Chemical's are the WORST and was quite a bad pettern for me.. I did have some weird feelings the last couple days???? kinda cramp herre and there and also my 7yr old woke up monday am and said mommy I had a dream you had a baby???? weird cuz when I got pregnant in AUgust she said the same thing and that's what prompted me to test....So maybe she is my little psychic lol 

I hope the rest of this week flies by cuz kiddo's are out of school and the cold weather has returned and I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo done with it..Please bring on the warm weather... :) Cabin fever in this house which makes for the girls to be OIL and WATER.....:growlmad: 

Lots of love and hugs and if I left anyone out I'm sorry nothing but love for ALLLLLLLLLL of u....xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo Tara :hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hb has sounded like a washing machine, so I hope it's right for me! I'll post scan pics when I get them so everyone can guess!

Here's my latest bump pic, taken Monday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gnomette

Tara how long was your last cycle? Yeh if I am right then at least 4dpo now x I am really trying not to spot xx an I have no tests I have no spare to buy tests til the end of next week as its hubby an dds birthday on sunday so even if I want to cave I can't lol I hope your week goes quickly my son has 2weeks off lol luckily he's spending some time with my dad when I do have to go work x 
Amanda oh wow having to wait that long to find out xx 
Sophie hope your well when is your next scan? 
Bailey how you getting on with your monitor? Hope things are good with you xx 
love's an hugs to all
afm got an e-mail off cb my new consent forms are being sent out this week then should have all the trial stuff in a couple of weeks x


----------



## mtln777

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Hb has sounded like a washing machine, so I hope it's right for me! I'll post scan pics when I get them so everyone can guess!
> 
> Here's my latest bump pic, taken Monday!

Fingers xssed my theory is right.....:winkwink: Can't wait to see pix....So exciting especially just to see the baby moving....Really cute bump pix as always u little banana :haha: xoxoxoxoxo Tara



gnomette said:


> Tara how long was your last cycle? Yeh if I am right then at least 4dpo now x I am really trying not to spot xx an I have no tests I have no spare to buy tests til the end of next week as its hubby an dds birthday on sunday so even if I want to cave I can't lol I hope your week goes quickly my son has 2weeks off lol luckily he's spending some time with my dad when I do have to go work x
> Amanda oh wow having to wait that long to find out xx
> Sophie hope your well when is your next scan?
> Bailey how you getting on with your monitor? Hope things are good with you xx
> love's an hugs to all
> afm got an e-mail off cb my new consent forms are being sent out this week then should have all the trial stuff in a couple of weeks x

Well that's the problem I totally skipped the month of february with AF. So i don't know :shrug: I was just going on a wim, just seemed a little odd we were O'ing at the same time.....I promised to do this to the end with you and how coincidental was this???? Plus not wanting a xmas ny's baby I'll get my BFP this month.. :) I'll be happy anyway I get it....starting feel that if AF comes this month then next month I am going to OPK it and get down and dirty!!!!! I want a BABY............................................IT"S OUR TURN xoxoxoxoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## gnomette

Amanda sorry I didn't say anything bout your bump pic it didn't come up til after I posted x but its really cute xx
Tara my kids always seem to wanna come on special occasions so I am hoping this is it x ds on Valentine's day an dd on her daddys birthday so who knows a Christmas baby may be on the cards lol I hope its our turn x Yeh its fab I hope we get to be bump buddies I hope its a sign that we both o'd at the same time x I am trying really hard not to spot or anything but every twinge I am like oooh please be it oh dear so much for being calm x oi Tara say something to snap me out of it! 
In it til the end xx massive hugs xx
Bailey where are you? Hope your ok xx I hope your at it like rabbits xx


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Tara I missed taking a pic last week- just never seemed to have a chance with being ill. Will snap one later today though and pop it up later.. A lovely V week pic! Are you opking btw Tara? Or are you just going with the flow? Amanda lovely pic your bump Isvfairly growing! Looking forward to finding out if its a blue or a pink! Good luck with your scan today! 
Naomi 5dpo today!!!!! Fingers crossed for u! So hard not to symptom spot isn't it. Hope it's your cycle this time. 
Sophie any more taps from your little bubs? Mine had been quiet all day Tuesday but he woke up with avengence last night! Lol. Was getting kicked like crazy for about 4hours solid.. I'm kinda getting to know his patterns now he seems to do this quite often, the rest days mixed with the days of endless kicking. Obviously I prefer the kicking days- like knowing he's there it makes Me smile, but I gotta accept those quiet days as much as they sometimes freak me out a lttle (date I admit it!) but as I say I try not to worry too much when he is quiet. Not back at work till Friday... Nightshift :-( hoping its quiet. Lol. 
Yeh Naomi good point where is heather!!? Heather hope you're ok if you reading this? Maybe she's just busy. I know af came so maybe she's having a wee break from b&b! 
Afm been getting really bad round ligament pain.. In associating it with bubs quiet spell and thinking maybe there been a growth spurt going on. Yesterday when walking the dog I kept having to stop and rest it was so bad. And having a cold is a nightmare.. Everytime I cough.. Spasm! Argh! Also been waking up a lot recently with a sore tummy.. Achey all over.. But.. I have discovered what it is.. Gas! Haha. Strange though cause its not like gas pains.. But clears up as soon as I've, well had a little toot! Haha tmi I know! 
Anyways hope all you ladies are well!! Xxxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh Tara I just read the bit about opking next month and not this.. That answers my question! Lol. Yeh knowing fate it probably will be your month simply because you've said you don't want a winter baby! It's always the way.. When something's not planned its almost bound to happen! Lol. Lets hope so :winkwink:
Nikki hope you're doing ok. Thinking bout you!
Bailey how u getting in also? Have u had peak yet?
And nicky!! Not heard from you in awhile either! Hope u and little bubs doing well!
Anyone I've forgotten so far today I'm sorry! Head is still a bit like mince with this cold- plus I have that coupled with baby brain! Not a good combo! Lol xxx


----------



## bazzb

Sorry I have been MIA for a while
Works been quite the adjustment so I've been crazy stressed
Also baby's due date is in 2 days :(

I am on day 3 of high on my monitor 
Some ladies don't get a peak they first cycle
So we will see


----------



## gnomette

Sending you massive hugs Bailey xx I hope work gets less stressful xx I hope your one of the lucky ones that gets your peak xx 
Jenna hope your cold shifts soon x an the aches are all normal I had really bad gas with my kids an really bad indigestion xx so its all normal xx


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Amanda sorry I didn't say anything bout your bump pic it didn't come up til after I posted x but its really cute xx
> Tara my kids always seem to wanna come on special occasions so I am hoping this is it x ds on Valentine's day an dd on her daddys birthday so who knows a Christmas baby may be on the cards lol I hope its our turn x Yeh its fab I hope we get to be bump buddies I hope its a sign that we both o'd at the same time x I am trying really hard not to spot or anything but every twinge I am like oooh please be it oh dear so much for being calm x oi Tara say something to snap me out of it!
> In it til the end xx massive hugs xx
> Bailey where are you? Hope your ok xx I hope your at it like rabbits xx

In it till the END.........and that's all I got for ya while we PATIENTLY wait..:winkwink: xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo ALWAYS :flower:



bazzb said:


> Sorry I have been MIA for a while
> Works been quite the adjustment so I've been crazy stressed
> Also baby's due date is in 2 days :(
> 
> I am on day 3 of high on my monitor
> Some ladies don't get a peak they first cycle
> So we will see

April was my due date toooo :nope: I know it's hard but god had different plans for all of us and we all gotta keep on keeping on Life's a garden dig it..:haha: (Joe Dirt) Love that movie!!!! Were going to get there Bailey :thumbup:


Jenna~the only words I have for u are U R SO DAM CUTE!!!!:hugs: Can't wait till ur holding ur little man for the first time xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo Tara:hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

My scan went great today! Everything looked perfect! Here are the two scan pics I got the top one of the head/face and the bottom of the whole profile, any guesses? I am going to have a hard time waiting till next Saturday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bazzb

I think girl because the head seems small
But ghts just a guess


----------



## MommyNikki

Love the sono pics!!

Bailey good luck with your monitor, I haven't thought about the due date, we had the same day...I guess I never tried to remember it in my mind so that it wouldn't be sad when it came around. 

Dolly, sorry you've been all sick lately..I'm sure once you change your work schedule it will Allow you to get more rest And ultimately feel better

Naomi, any word when you start your trial yet? They sure Are taking their sweet time Aren't they..

Mtln, I know you didn't want a Xmas New Years baby but you won't be saying that when your melting your ass off in the summer fully pregnant..lol and your feet get so swollen they look like there aren't even bones in there haha. Hoping for a bfp none the less!! :)

Womble how have you been lately? :) 

If I forgot Anyone I'm sorry, everyone's posts are on previous pages and my memory isn't good enough to keep track lol 

Afm, oh is home..we are going to work things out. I'm happy to have my family together..I'm glad he will be here during my pregnancy too cuz that really started bumming me out. This break up kinda helped us to see things that we normally look past in our day to day lives. Thanks for everyone's support during this tough time for me :)


----------



## gnomette

Nikki there was a hold up but I got an e-mail Wednesday saying new consent forms are being sent out x 
I am glad you an your oh decided to give things another go I really hope things stay sorted xx 
Amanda I think girl dunno why xx what happens if you cave an decide you can't wait to find out pink or blue?


----------



## Womble12

Popping in quickly, glad scan went well Amanda, I also think girl! Can't wait to find out!! Lovely bump pic too, little banana!!
Jenna hope ur feeling better and enjoying time off work. Rest up lots.
Bailey hope work calms down and fx for that peak. Cycle2 of me using cbfm I fell pregnant! And again on cycle 4!!! 
Nikki, that's good oh is home and you're working it out, loads of luck. 
Tara, when that Xmas baby comes along, you won't care when its born! I never wanted an August baby and here I am, couldn't of wished for anything different! 
Naomi, how's the trying not to symptom spot going  ? 
Jess, how are you, feeling ok? how the cramps? Mine have eased off a bit.
Me still no more movements, trying not to panic, scan on Monday 8th april so will try and stay rational until then!!!!!
Sorry its people due dates this week, lots of hugs to you all xx
Hi to everyone else, I spotted twinkle taking a look at the page the other day, how are you twinkle??
Have great Fridays all xx


----------



## Dollybird

Lovely clear scan pic Amanda!! I think girl too! Can't wait to find out if it is! 
I'm having terrible round ligament pain still.. And a actually my tummy feels Achey like I've done too many sit ups cause of all the coughing and spasms. Poor bubs I wonder what it must be like for him when I have my coughing fits.. My whole uterus contracts when I do I can feel it happening. Think I'm at the end of it now though. Back to work tonight! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

I didn't realize we had the same due date nik and we miscarried days apart
I think our angels are together up there xxx

I'm glad u took mike back but I hope he gets help
As I said before match.com wtf!!
You deserve better than that hun
Hope he changes and becomes the man you deserve xoxo to you


----------



## MommyNikki

I hope so too .. Time will tell


----------



## Dollybird

Oh nikki I jut noticed your post. I'm glad you and mike are working things through too. Breakup is always tough, and if things can be worked through then I think it's always worth a shot. As I said although the match.com thing is awful, I believe the real issue is the drinking and his respect for you. That's the most important thing. I hope yous can work it all out, it can be done I'm sure  xxx


----------



## mackjess

Nikki - GL and we're here rooting for you!

Amanda - I say girl as well!

Jenna - Hope you feel better and have a good night at work.

Hi Womble! I'm feeling pretty good. I'm getting big as a house tho it seems, so I am waiting for the physical soreness to start kicking in. I really picked up on walking and activity this week to try to offset that as much as possible. ITS FINALLY SPRING, so that seems to have helped my mood.

Tara, FX for you girlie. Are you taking your folic acid just in case?

Bailey, I can't believe I've remembered this many names in a row! lol, write this down. No idea about the CBFM but it's good it's reading the highs. What a relief your body is doing what it's supposed to again!

Hi everyone!! It's Friday. My DH turns 35 tomorrow, and gets back to town tonight. I've missed him. We are going to the Comic-Con thing in our town, then bbqing tomorrow and out for a fancy dinner Sunday night. I love foodfests.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

gnomette said:


> Nikki there was a hold up but I got an e-mail Wednesday saying new consent forms are being sent out x
> I am glad you an your oh decided to give things another go I really hope things stay sorted xx
> Amanda I think girl dunno why xx what happens if you cave an decide you can't wait to find out pink or blue?

Well, I am giving the envelope to my cake decorator today, so after that there will be no caving! Lol! I hope it's a girl!! But I would love a boy just as much!

Nikki, I am so glad you are trying to work things out with Mike! I hope he gets the help he needs, and treats you better!

Womble, I'm sure everything is ok! Baby is probably having a growth spurt and sleeping a lot!

Jenna, RL pain stinks! It hurts so bad!

Jess, I am loving this weather! I have been doing water fitness for exercise, and i love it! Happy birthday to your DH! What's comic-con!


----------



## Womble12

Jess that's made me laugh about comic con!! It's not quite the same, but on Sunday I'm driving 3 hours to go to a toy tractor fair as my husband embarrassingly collects them!! And it's his last spend on toys before the baby comes!!! We shall be being geeks together this weekend!!!!!!! ha ha!!! 

Has the weather got better over in the us now Amanda? It snowed in London yesterday, & it's April. Unbelievable. What date is your gender reveal party again??

Hope works ok tonight Jenna.


----------



## mackjess

It's nerdfest. LOL. I don't really want to go, he is going with a bunch of friends, but I figured I would get a lot of walking in so I'm joining them.

https://planetcomicon.wordpress.com/


----------



## Womble12

You and me both jess! I'm only going because I'm gonna make sure we have a nice lunch somewhere!!!

Ok, so am lying on sofa, hubby's out, had my hand on belly and I felt a flutter inside and a kick on the outside

))))))))))) It's been a week, but it was worth the wait for that feeling!!!!


----------



## mtln777

Amanda~I think girl only because the heartbeat thing you said....:) I hope ur wish comes true....xoxoxoxoxoxo

Jess~Yes extra 4mg everyday like the dr ordered......I don't feel very hopeful but, I think this is due to all the let down I have had in the past...Take it 1 day at a time and in due time I will get there...xoxoxoxoxoxo

Nikki~ Yeah for u working on it....I know it's tough can't live withem can't live without them...xoxoxo 

Jenna BUMP PIX,JESS same request NIKKI please follow suit Sophie u get my drift....:) :thumbup:


Bailey how is the charting coming???? I know nothing about them :dohh:

NAOMI~HOW R U GETTING ALONG?????????? my fellow TWW????

AFM~so I have been having some issues myself and asked my marriage counselor for help.....His answer?????? I wanted to cry he said Pray for guidance it will come.....:shrug: Who wuda thought something that easy!!!! 

Also I looked for Heather on other threads and found her, think she just didn't like us......lol Just kidding Heather but she seems OK!!! :hugs: Love to all Tara

Sorry think I managed to get everyone if I forgot someone cuz I'm just blonde!!!! Where is the other Nicky??????????? Spain???


----------



## mtln777

Naomi~how many DPO's would this make us? I'm not even tracking that!!!! Talk about patience lol :) 

:hugs: Til the end Tara xoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Womble12 said:


> Jess that's made me laugh about comic con!! It's not quite the same, but on Sunday I'm driving 3 hours to go to a toy tractor fair as my husband embarrassingly collects them!! And it's his last spend on toys before the baby comes!!! We shall be being geeks together this weekend!!!!!!! ha ha!!!
> 
> Has the weather got better over in the us now Amanda? It snowed in London yesterday, & it's April. Unbelievable. What date is your gender reveal party again??
> 
> Hope works ok tonight Jenna.

Yes, the weather has warmed up! It's 67F today, and will be in the 70's tomorrow! It's supposed to cool down a little at the beginning of next week, but not near as cold as it has been!

My party is next Saturday, the 13th. I have a lot of work to get ready for it! I need to go shopping! Hehe!


----------



## bazzb

Tonight hubby and I are driving up north with some pink balloons 
12 as I was almost 12 weeks when I mc
Hubby got us a led flashlight to tie to the balloons and we will release them
He said it will be a star
It was so sweet I balled my eyes out :( lol


----------



## mackjess

Bazz, what a sweetheart. I know it will be tough, but it's a lovely thing to do and glad you are doing it.


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz that's sweet, I've done that for friends that have passed and attached a card so they could "read it in heaven" ...have you heard of Pennies from Heaven? People say if you send a penny or pennies with or to your loved ones, you will start finding pennies all the time as if they were falling from Heaven.. It has brought a lot of people comfort, I read about it all the time on dear Abby. Maybe send one on a balloon and see if it works


----------



## bazzb

I heard that about dimes
But I will attach a penny ;)
We r going there now shortly


----------



## Womble12

Bailey that's lovely, hope you and your oh are ok today xxxx


----------



## gnomette

Bailey that's a lovely idea x x sending you loves an hugs x we are going to set off sky lanturns x


----------



## gnomette

Tara we are 7dpo today lol


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Tara we are 7dpo today lol

well I woke up today and my boobs are getting sore......I know I know not getting my hopes up just giving u a symptoms report...lol

Anything from u????:hugs:


----------



## mtln777

bazzb said:


> Tonight hubby and I are driving up north with some pink balloons
> 12 as I was almost 12 weeks when I mc
> Hubby got us a led flashlight to tie to the balloons and we will release them
> He said it will be a star
> It was so sweet I balled my eyes out :( lol


Really cute idea hope that made u and OH feel better...xoxoxoxoxo Made me tear up just reading it. :hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bailey, that is such a sweet idea! 

Naomi and Tara, my fingers are crossed for you ladies!


----------



## gnomette

Tara I am refusing to spot lol I have a really damp lady garden turned in to a nympho over night an I cryed cause my carpet cleaner broke half way through doing the lounge carpet so ended up cleaning it by hand oh an I have tingly bbs an if I wear a bra its its super irritating so been wearing a top with support instead as I am baking for tomorrow now honestly I just wanna curl up in bed x but I am not spotting at all pmsl 
in it til the end hun x


----------



## nicky160880

Hi ladies. I'm back from Spain and back at work in the UK :(
But Only 5 weeks left until maternity leave!! Woohoo!!
I think I've just about caught back up on all the goings ons. Nikki sorry to hear you are having a hard time but glad things seem to be improving. 
Tara and Jenna thanks for remembering me in your posts even though I've been AWOL - makes me feel a little loved :)
Afm I had my 3rd midwife appointment on Thursday just past and things seems to be ok from that point of view. I have my appointment with the renal specialist and detailed scan next Friday on the 12th. I'm kind of dreading it and looking forward to it at the same time. I really want a lot of my questions answered but I'm so scared I will find out something I don't want to hear :(
I will let u know how I get on....
V day for me on Wednesday which will be lovely. Cannot believe I have actually gotten this far! Although I'm still totally paranoid checking for blood whenever I go to the loo. 
Fx for the tww girlies such an exciting time :)
_
Edited - please note the forum rules 


When using BabyandBump, be polite, do not break the law, and do not use The Web Site for self-publicity or advertising.Click to expand...

_


----------



## MommyNikki

Nicky, when do you expect the hotel to be done?


----------



## nicky160880

We should finish the building I'm autumn but then we have pool, gardens etc so due to open in a year (next Easter). 
If ur ever visiting Spain pop in &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Tara I am refusing to spot lol I have a really damp lady garden turned in to a nympho over night an I cryed cause my carpet cleaner broke half way through doing the lounge carpet so ended up cleaning it by hand oh an I have tingly bbs an if I wear a bra its its super irritating so been wearing a top with support instead as I am baking for tomorrow now honestly I just wanna curl up in bed x but I am not spotting at all pmsl
> in it til the end hun x

PMSL.....Yeppers boobs are sore and damp damp lady garden... :) Only time will tell....When is ur AF due.....Technically mine should have been hear today????I know I O'd late well by the symptoms I was having. I think!!!! U know us though AF comes we have next month :hugs: xoxoxoxo til the end Tara



nicky160880 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm back from Spain and back at work in the UK :(
> But Only 5 weeks left until maternity leave!! Woohoo!!
> I think I've just about caught back up on all the goings ons. Nikki sorry to hear you are having a hard time but glad things seem to be improving.
> Tara and Jenna thanks for remembering me in your posts even though I've been AWOL - makes me feel a little loved :)
> Afm I had my 3rd midwife appointment on Thursday just past and things seems to be ok from that point of view. I have my appointment with the renal specialist and detailed scan next Friday on the 12th. I'm kind of dreading it and looking forward to it at the same time. I really want a lot of my questions answered but I'm so scared I will find out something I don't want to hear :(
> I will let u know how I get on....
> V day for me on Wednesday which will be lovely. Cannot believe I have actually gotten this far! Although I'm still totally paranoid checking for blood whenever I go to the loo.
> Fx for the tww girlies such an exciting time :)

Nicky Nicky Nicky of course we love you and don't stress about ur apt. I know it's easier said then done but God only gives us what we can handle...Please remember that.....:hugs: Wish I could come to Spain.....Why do all u wonderful girlies have to be on the other side of the world.....xoxoxoxoxo Tara


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey girls, just wanna say that baby boy has been kicking up a storm today and I had oh put his hand on my belly and baby started kicking the hardest he ever has lol just wanted to share cause I was excited to have someone other than myself feel the baby. :)


----------



## nicky160880

Thanks Tara. I really hope so x
Nikki lovely to hear your we one is nice and active :)


----------



## Womble12

Nikki, that so exciting for you and oh!! Yay!!

Nicky, your new place looks lovely, I've liked the fb page! When are you gonna move out there? I'm so jealous you are on maternity leave so soon! Good luck on Friday, sure the specialist will reassure you about the baby.

Tara, how's things today, and Naomi? And sign of af? Fx for you guys!!

My scan and cardio appt is at 2.30pm today, always get so nervous.


----------



## gnomette

Nicky your hotel sounds brilliant I have every hope that your scan will be ok as it can be x sending you massive hugs xx just remember to write down all the questions you have when you think of them cause I know when I have been into appointments for answers I have forgotten what I wanted to ask x 
nikki so pleased your little boy is so active x 
Tara af is due Sunday x have you not tested just incase? Yeh there is always next month if af does show x always til the end x I just wish the end would hurry up now x I am so impatient xx 
Bailey how was your weekend did you get your peak? Did you take any pics of your balloons? 
Dolly I hope your night wasn't too bad x 
Jess hope your well 
If there is anyone I missed I am sorry xx


----------



## bazzb

Nicky the hotel sounds lovely!!! Yay

Nikki that's no nice that Mike got to feel the baby kick

Naomi and Tara good luck!! Can't wait to see how this turns out

Afm no peak on my monitor yet still on high!
Did notice a little watery cm this am so will keep watching it

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## gnomette

Sophie yay for scan xx 
Bailey yay for still being on high x 
loves an hugs x


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble good luck at your appt


----------



## mtln777

Naomi~NO I have not caved and tested....A little afraid to see :bfn: I will wait it out and see what it brings. I know what u mean about being impatient because jeepers we have been MORE THAN PATIENT as each month passes. I would love for this to be OUR month!!!! So with that maybe I will wait till this weekend and if the :witch: doesn't show her ugly face I will :test:....I am having some really sore boobies at the moment and the little old lady I take care of gave me a slug and punched one Ii was like Hey don't hit me in the boobs..there sore :dohh: 
x'sing everything but my legs.....:rofl: xoxoxoxo tile the end (hope it's in sight) :)

Hope everybody and there little ones are doing good....:flower: Cannot believe how far along everyone is getting :yipee: So exciting for all of u.....Have a great day girlies.......lots of love and :hug:


----------



## mtln777

Womble12 said:


> Nikki, that so exciting for you and oh!! Yay!!
> 
> Nicky, your new place looks lovely, I've liked the fb page! When are you gonna move out there? I'm so jealous you are on maternity leave so soon! Good luck on Friday, sure the specialist will reassure you about the baby.
> 
> Tara, how's things today, and Naomi? And sign of af? Fx for you guys!!
> 
> My scan and cardio appt is at 2.30pm today, always get so nervous.

Soph~ good luck am waiting for the update as I think u may have already gone....The time difference should make it bedtime for u (I think) looking forward to an update....:) :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Nikki - my wee one was kicking last night when we were at DHs bday dinner. I asked if he wanted to feel him, he was like no thanks I'm good. :haha:

Gnom - not doing too shabby. Pregnancy issues haven't ever bothered me too bad, just still trying to get over this sinus infection. Finished antibiotics yesterday, and when I was driving to work today I knew I still didn't feel right so I went to a walk-in clinic, and sure enough it's not gone so back on antibiotics. Luckily they are a class B drug, so I don't feel bad about taking them. I just hope they work this time!! It's zapping my energy when I already had no energy. I'm getting excited about it being close to test time for you and Tara!! :yipee:

Bazz - yay for your monitor being high. Even if it doesn't give you a peak this month because it's learning your cycle it sounds like your body is back on track. Hope you had an OK weekend, I know you had a rough date. :hugs:

hope Dolly and pray are doing well, and my other fellow preggers. What is the cardio test?

Hi to all the ladies! Happy Monday!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hi everyone! Hope all you ladies had a great weekend!

Nikki, isn't it an amazing feeling! John finally felt baby kick last week, and that was exciting!

Sophie, I can't wait to hear how your scan went!

Bailey, yeah for your monitor being high! Get to BDing girlie even if it isn't at it's peak yet!

Naomi &Tara, my fingers are crossed for you ladies!!! We need a new bfp!

AFM, I have a ton of work to get ready for my party on Saturday! I was going to go to the store today to get some supplies after my MOPS group this morning, but Mikey had a total meltdown, so we just came home. Hopefully John gets home at a decent time so I can go!


----------



## mtln777

Amanda I was just thinking how did u not hold the envelope up to the light to try and peak thru or did u?????? I can't wait til the 13th!!!!!! What time will that cake cutting be cuz i'm in the US lol...:haha:

Just so we all know when Naomi caves and tests I will toooooooooooo.....Cuz were in this till the end :) So funny we don't even know each other and r cycles have synced up........NO AF PLEASE STAY AWAY.....I know I said I didn't want a xmas baby but I am kinda antsy now I mean dammit it's our turn!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mtln777 said:


> Amanda I was just thinking how did u not hold the envelope up to the light to try and peak thru or did u?????? I can't wait til the 13th!!!!!! What time will that cake cutting be cuz i'm in the US lol...:haha:
> 
> Just so we all know when Naomi caves and tests I will toooooooooooo.....Cuz were in this till the end :) So funny we don't even know each other and r cycles have synced up........NO AF PLEASE STAY AWAY.....I know I said I didn't want a xmas baby but I am kinda antsy now I mean dammit it's our turn!!!!! :thumbup:

I kind of did! Lol! But couldn't see anything! Hehe! My party is at 1pm, but we are playing some games first, so we probably won't cut the cake till 2:30 or 3. I am so excited for it!


----------



## Dollybird

Phew what a lot to catch up on!!!! Bear with me ladies whilst I try to remember everything I've just read! Nicky your hotel looks fab, as does the fb page. I've liked it and have told hubby to like it too.. Lets spread the word!! Hope all goes well with your appointment. As I said before try nt to worry.. Easy for me to say but I can tell you that my workmates daughter, and son, both where born with only one kidney each, and she didn't know until fairly recently!! (She is in her fifties so when she had her kids they didn't have all the scans we do). They only found out conicidently, so it just shows you that even with only one kidney all can be well! Anyways got everything crossed for you that your appointment goes well!
Sophie how did you scan and appointment go?? Hope it went well, can't wait to hear how u got on.
Nikki lovely to hear about wriggly bubs! How are you getting on anyways? Hope u and mike doing well. 
Amanda I'm so excited for your party and i won't even be there! Lol. U better post pics of your cake for this hungry mummy to be to ogle over! Can't wait to find out what you're having... I'm sure it's a girl :winkwink:
Naomi symptoms sound promising. Really hope it's your month chick you've been waiting so long. You're doing well to keep so chilled about it.
Bailey woooowooo for the highs! Highs are good! Hoping you get your peak soon! Are u taking any prenatals? The balloons for your little one was a lovely idea, hope the day wasn't too hard for you :hugs:
Jess sorry to hear you're ill again you poor thing! You just haven't seemed to get out the bit with this infection have you? Hope yore getting lots of rest and hubby is taking good care of u. 
And finally Tara! Oh I hope that witch stays away for you this month!!!! Sorry you had a bfn but its still early days! Plenty time. Sorry still no bump pic I've never had a chance with work but am gonna take one tonight!!
Afm, well my nightshifts where pretty busy but I've survived! Got a terrible headache today so think it will be an early night for me. Grudgingly took some paracetemol to try ease it but its not doing much for me. I'm probably just tired though. Baby has been kicking up a storm. We were having our wills written tonight (morbid I know but having bubs has prompted us to take care of business!) and baby was kicking me so hard I started giggling! Not very appropriate when discussing the possibility of death! 
Anyways, hope all you ladies are well!!! Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Pray2bBlessed said:


> mtln777 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda I was just thinking how did u not hold the envelope up to the light to try and peak thru or did u?????? I can't wait til the 13th!!!!!! What time will that cake cutting be cuz i'm in the US lol...:haha:
> 
> Just so we all know when Naomi caves and tests I will toooooooooooo.....Cuz were in this till the end :) So funny we don't even know each other and r cycles have synced up........NO AF PLEASE STAY AWAY.....I know I said I didn't want a xmas baby but I am kinda antsy now I mean dammit it's our turn!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I kind of did! Lol! But couldn't see anything! Hehe! My party is at 1pm, but we are playing some games first, so we probably won't cut the cake till 2:30 or 3. I am so excited for it!Click to expand...

 Well I will be checking before bed can't wait to see the pink :happydance: I hope OUR theory proves right!!!!! xoxoxoxo



Dollybird said:


> Phew what a lot to catch up on!!!! Bear with me ladies whilst I try to remember everything I've just read! Nicky your hotel looks fab, as does the fb page. I've liked it and have told hubby to like it too.. Lets spread the word!! Hope all goes well with your appointment. As I said before try nt to worry.. Easy for me to say but I can tell you that my workmates daughter, and son, both where born with only one kidney each, and she didn't know until fairly recently!! (She is in her fifties so when she had her kids they didn't have all the scans we do). They only found out conicidently, so it just shows you that even with only one kidney all can be well! Anyways got everything crossed for you that your appointment goes well!
> Sophie how did you scan and appointment go?? Hope it went well, can't wait to hear how u got on.
> Nikki lovely to hear about wriggly bubs! How are you getting on anyways? Hope u and mike doing well.
> Amanda I'm so excited for your party and i won't even be there! Lol. U better post pics of your cake for this hungry mummy to be to ogle over! Can't wait to find out what you're having... I'm sure it's a girl :winkwink:
> Naomi symptoms sound promising. Really hope it's your month chick you've been waiting so long. You're doing well to keep so chilled about it.
> Bailey woooowooo for the highs! Highs are good! Hoping you get your peak soon! Are u taking any prenatals? The balloons for your little one was a lovely idea, hope the day wasn't too hard for you :hugs:
> Jess sorry to hear you're ill again you poor thing! You just haven't seemed to get out the bit with this infection have you? Hope yore getting lots of rest and hubby is taking good care of u.
> And finally Tara! Oh I hope that witch stays away for you this month!!!! Sorry you had a bfn but its still early days! Plenty time. Sorry still no bump pic I've never had a chance with work but am gonna take one tonight!!
> Afm, well my nightshifts where pretty busy but I've survived! Got a terrible headache today so think it will be an early night for me. Grudgingly took some paracetemol to try ease it but its not doing much for me. I'm probably just tired though. Baby has been kicking up a storm. We were having our wills written tonight (morbid I know but having bubs has prompted us to take care of business!) and baby was kicking me so hard I started giggling! Not very appropriate when discussing the possibility of death!
> Anyways, hope all you ladies are well!!! Xxx

Hey Jenna with the preggo brain :haha: I didn't test yet silly won't cave till Naomi does cuz we have to be bump buddies!!!! We O'd together so another 2 BFP to this thread would be nice :) xoxoxoxoxo Tara


----------



## Dollybird

I'm sure I read something bout a bfn?? Argh I must still be half asleep! Oh well then that's even better.. No bfn!! Wooohoo! Yes another two bfp would be amazing!!! I'm really rooting for both of you! Xxx :dust:


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> I'm sure I read something bout a bfn?? Argh I must still be half asleep! Oh well then that's even better.. No bfn!! Wooohoo! Yes another two bfp would be amazing!!! I'm really rooting for both of you! Xxx :dust:

I said I wouldn't test cuz I am afraid of a BFN...lol If it's meant to be it will be!!!!! am kinda excited TBH.....:dohh: I hate doing it to myself.....:hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Jenna, thanks dear. I'm feeling better overall, I think it's about halfway gone. I just didn't want it to come back worse in a few days because then they have to change the antibiotics and the ones they have me on are very baby safe so I don't want to switch. It almost always took me 2 rounds of meds before I was prego for my sinuses to clear up (I've done allergy shots, use rinses, had surgery, you name it) and I've always been really bad with them in the spring so I wasn't surprised at all. Last week was the first time I stayed home because of a sinus infection though, I think it just drained on my energy too much with being preggers.

Sorry to hear your back is hurting. I googled lower back stretches and yoga stretches you can do when pregnant early on because my back hurt so bad and it really helped. I'd send you the vids I found, but sometimes you won't be able to see them overseas. I couldn't watch a vid you posted once either. :( And I got to tell ya, I ran errands for about 7 hours last Saturday helping my brothers' fiance wedding shop, then to register myself at the baby store, AND I WAS WIPED. That included down time for the car rides and a lunch break! I have no idea how on earth you ladies at are nurses stay on your feet so long with the long shifts!!! Much respect for you there!

Tara I should do a bump pic tonight too. I got some cute new shirts last week and have one on today.


----------



## gnomette

Tara I was gonna cave when you cave oh dear no testing for us then pmsl ok so lets make a pact on when to test? Pick a day? I do find it odd that our cycles are synchronized even though we are so far away in a good way obviously lol 
Jenna have your work done a risk assessment on you yet? 
Jess I hope this lot of antibiotics work x 
Sophie hope your ok xx 
Bailey glad to hear you have been getting a high x I hope you have been getting the bd-ing in x 
love's an hugs to all x


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Tara I was gonna cave when you cave oh dear no testing for us then pmsl ok so lets make a pact on when to test? Pick a day? I do find it odd that our cycles are synchronized even though we are so far away in a good way obviously lol
> Jenna have your work done a risk assessment on you yet?
> Jess I hope this lot of antibiotics work x
> Sophie hope your ok xx
> Bailey glad to hear you have been getting a high x I hope you have been getting the bd-ing in x
> love's an hugs to all x

Naomi ~ I'd rather u pick the date as ur AF seems more regular than mine.....I'm down for tomorrow as my boobs are so sensitive I can't even touch them......Not like I touch my boobs girls :haha: I mean they are really sore....they did get sore last month whne my AF showed it was actually March 5??????? SO I am well due if the witch is coming....:shrug: I don't know but there is no else I would rather get a BFP with and be bump buddies :) xoxoxoxoxoxo always Tara :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Lots of bding!! Still no peak but lets see what happens
Come on test test test!!! Lol jk do it when your ready

Jess hope you feel better soon

Sophie did you have a scan yesterday?? Or did I dream that ??
Hope all went well 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## mtln777

Ok ladies with the bumps.........I WANT SOME PIX........Maybe I will trade a bump pix for a POAS pix lol bring them on girlies!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Sorry Tara!! I took it last night but was wayyyyy too tired to post. Here it is as promised.

I swear I don't have eyebags or yellow teeth. I had to turn the flash off so the background light was a little yellowish. I actually was make upped and cute for once so that annoyed me. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20130408_174653.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## nicky160880

You look lovely. Such a nice bump. :)
So excited about testing Tara your discipline is amazing 5th march was like 5 weeks ago!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Here's my bump! [IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/77F6CA7E-2542-446C-9175-946BDD294195-488-0000011B8FC9642C_zpscb40cd1d.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MommyNikki

.....and I want some stick pix!!!! :)


----------



## MommyNikki

This is how big I was 2 weeks before I had Memphis so I can only imagine how big I will get :( [IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/3606172A-7B2B-44D1-B912-C9300075DD86-488-0000011CDF6C6B9E_zpsb0eb2176.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## gnomette

Tara ok realisticly for me it will have to be Friday or sunday? Pick one lol a bfp together would be amazing xx have you had any more symptoms?
those are some cute bump pics 
Bailey have you had symptoms of o? Yeh Sophie had a scan yesterday but hasn't been online to say how things went x I hope every thing is ok x


----------



## bazzb

Jess that is a really pretty top!!
You look lovely xx


----------



## bazzb

Not too much happening in the cm department yet Naomi!

Nikki Thad's a big bump but I'm sure you are all baby ;) you look lovely also xx


----------



## mackjess

Nikki you look so cute! People start seeing me, look at the bump, then smile at me when I'm at the store or something. It's taking some getting used to!

Thanks Bailey. I bought that top to wear since we were going out for a nice dinner for DHs bday. My legs also seem to be carrying a lot of extra weight, so I don't think I'll be doing a lot of sundresses. =( I noticed it almost looks like I have cellulite above my knees. Totally freaked me out! I love that I'm preggers but man oh man am I looking forward to getting back in shape after he is born!


----------



## Womble12

Hello, hello, so sorry for the delayed post, everything seemed to happen yesterday and by time I got home I fell asleep and had manic day at work today!

Anyway, scan was great. Baby yawned and had hands over its face so I ended up having to walk around and go back!!! Cardio scan was an extra scan as my hubby had heart problems as a baby but all seemed ok yesterday, no signs of anything wrong which is great. Because the problem can develop at any time I get an extra scan at 32 weeks, they asked if I minded, I was like no way that's brilliant, love an extra scan, & of course hope everything continues to be ok! Then we went for a curry and baby started kicking like a maniac and has been today too! Then I got a call to say my flat gas sold at asking price which is amazing news! So then we got pudding, came home, ate it, & I fell asleep exhausted!!!! Am still team yellow though!!!!! Shall upload a scan pic in a sec, let me know your thoughts on boy/girl!!!

Amanda, I can't wait for your gender reveal!!


Tara and Naomi testing testing fingers crossed!!!! Bailey, you prob ovulated even if you don't get peak! Although can also get peak v late, I had 7 highs before a peak the cycle of this pregnancy!!

Jess also love your top, v pretty, and you and nikki have such good bumps!!! I thought mine had got bigger but its a bit embarrassing next to you both!!!

Hi everyone else, hope everybody is good. Hope uour heads better Jenna. Show us your bump!!

Sophie xx


----------



## Womble12




----------



## Womble12

And a bump pic!! In my Next jeans Jenna!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Lovely bumps ladies!! Do u find that your bump is like a magnet to people? I feel like mine is.. There always seems to be hands reaching for it.. Sometimes from the last people I'd ever expect to be touchy feely! Lol. I don't mind though I'm quite a tactile person (prob because nursing has made me that way) so I don't mind people having a wee feel. 
Sophie lovely scan pic! And wonderful news about your flat too!! Soexciting you must feel it's such a weight off your shoulders.. I know u were worrying about it the last time when the sale fell through. 
Tara and Naomi I'm sooooo excited for peaking at sticks! I was always such a POas addict.. It helps with my addiction to look at other peoples! Haha. I'm such a creep. But in all seriousness I'm very excited for u both. Hoping for some lovely bfps! 
Right defo bump pic tonight.. just waiting till its dark to take it otherwise the sun shines through the window behind me in the bathroom and makes the pic blurry!! 
So last night I came home to discover my dog had raided my work bag and had taken out and eaten an entire packet of ainsley Herriot chilli couscous.. Dried couscous. Anyways needless to say she had a sore tum last night. I actually phoned the vet as I was worried but he told me not to worry too much just to make sure she kept hydrated and be ready for diarrhoea! Still dunno why she did it she doesn't normally chew on things or do stuff like that. But as I said she's been playing up a bit recently- maybe you's where right and she does sense the baby coming. 
Afm im Feeling pretty uncomfy today in general.. Feel like the skin on my bump is actually sore.. Anyone else feel like that at times? And my insides feel so crushed and uncomfy already.. What am I gonna feel like as he gets bigger?? Not that I'm complaining.. I love my little bubs and will take all the discomfort in the world if it means he can grow nice and chubby and strong! Feel so blessed I never thought I'd get this far and now it all actually feels real. I love him so much already. Ok I'll shut up now I'm becoming soppy lol xxx


----------



## Womble12

Jenna, your post just brought a little tear to my eye!! I love my bubs too, and also feel really uncomfortable already like my insides are squashed and there's no room in there, but I also feel very lucky and blessed. We are lucky ladies xx


----------



## Dollybird

Thought I'd better take it before I put my Jammies on.. I would live in my Jammies just now if I could! 

View attachment 596255


----------



## bazzb

Jenna you look great also!!! And I am a Jammie's fan also ;)

Sophie see your belly is growing nicely
So glad scan sent all bub is looking good!!:)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Great bump pics everyone!

Tara & Naomi, I am soooo excited for you ladies to test!!

Sophie, great scan pic! I say boy...I don't know why though! Lol!

Jenna, the sore skin feeling is probably just your skin stretching, make sure to use plenty of lotion! I am a big Jammie's fan also, and put on "comfy" clothes as soon as I am home to stay! Some days I wear them all day!

Here's my latest bump pic taken yesterday. So today when I was writing my blog, I noticed that the cantaloupe isn't until 24 weeks, and this week is supposed to be a pomegranate! I could of swore when I looked at my The Bump app before I bought the cantaloupe that that's what it said. Oh well!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## gnomette

Jenna if I am not going out jammies stay on my friends are surprised of they turn up an I am wearing proper clothes pmsl but I am one of those people who really doesn't like people grabbing my bump (when I have one) 
Sophie I think your lo is a girl an yay for the extra scan x 
bumps are all looking so cute xx 
Tara what day are we going to test? Friday or sunday?


----------



## bazzb

Friday :)


----------



## bazzb

Amanda you look cute also!!!


Still gettin a high on my monitor but my lines are gettin darker:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## gnomette

Yay Bailey sounds like o is just around the corner x lol I think I will probably cave on Friday my kids are with my dad an I am sleeping most of the day so will probably end up getting up an testing then before I go to work x


----------



## Dollybird

A stick at last!!! :happydance: hehe :winkwink: how I love a stick!!! Yes I think O is coming for you any day!! Woohoo! 
Naomi I agree with bailey.. Friday!  when is af actually due?.xxx


----------



## gnomette

Its due Sunday but that's an average as sometimes its a day or so early or late x 
Jenna I wonder what would happen if you peed on a opk?


----------



## MommyNikki

Congrats bailey hope this is it!! You too Naomi and mtln


----------



## gnomette

Ou Tara stop feeling your bbs an get your backside here x pmsl


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> Sorry Tara!! I took it last night but was wayyyyy too tired to post. Here it is as promised.
> 
> I swear I don't have eyebags or yellow teeth. I had to turn the flash off so the background light was a little yellowish. I actually was make upped and cute for once so that annoyed me. :haha:

Jess, Soph, Jenna, nikki and Amanda........Thank u!!!! Your all soo cute and it makes me more and more excited for u!!!!!!! 

Soph I think boy but I don't recall what u said the heartbeat sounded like????Washing machine or galloping horse??? Wehat exciting news u were full of xoxo

I read through 3 pages of catch up and forgot what to say to each of u and for some reason it didn't multi~quote like it was supposed to.......


Anywho AFM........................................BFN.....................................I caved yesterday am and did it and got a BFN.....I was really hoping it would be positive :dohh: I got my hopes up a little, I should've known better and then I didn't want to come tell u gals :nope: The witch isn't here yet but just might be a matter of days...Kinda down and out about this and could use some pick me ups.....I know I am always so positive but, dam I'm disappointed. Thanks girls xoxoxoxoxo Tara


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Oh Tara, your not out yet! Did you test with FMU? My fingers are still crossed for you!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Tara big :hug: you ain't out yet missus you don't know what dpo u are.. Could be that you're only early still. I want my positive Tara back!!! So since you're not feeling you're usual self I'm gonna be positive for you.. It WILL happen. Keep the faith chick :hugs: xxx


----------



## mackjess

Oh Tara, you are not out yet!! I want you to get your BFP so badly, it has to be so!!


----------



## gnomette

Tara its still early if you did o when I did its only like 11dpo so really don't worry yet x your really not out yet! Massive cuggles were in it til the end remember x


----------



## mtln777

I used one of those 88cent tests from walmart.....they are pink dye.... just a bit discouraged :nope: Ug I wish I didn't test, and I have been SOOOOOOOOOO goooooooooood with the BFN's...........Alright already patience is running thin!!!!!!!!! Thanks girls xoxoxoxoxoxo Tara


----------



## gnomette

Come on Tara it will be ok if we don't manage it this time there's always next cycle xx we will get there xx I promise we will do it together x


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Tara its still early if you did o when I did its only like 11dpo so really don't worry yet x your really not out yet! Massive cuggles were in it til the end remember x

I know just wanted a BFP yesterday (my gf made me test)!!!!! That makes me feel a bit better its only 11dpo, but there wasn't even any squinting at it...All I could think was how am I going to tell U!!!!!! Gives me a small glimmer of hope :hugs: Till the end :hugs:


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Come on Tara it will be ok if we don't manage it this time there's always next cycle xx we will get there xx I promise we will do it together x

This my friend is very TRUE!!!!! Plus if af does show didn't want a December baby lol go figure then I feel bad for the BFN :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## gnomette

You dont ever have to worry about telling me anything what ever you say is fine I won't judge an tbh I almost caved then I remembered that I have no tests!! Always til the end xx


----------



## gnomette

It seems to be my moto in my head there's always next cycle x we will get there I know we will x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mtln777 said:


> I used one of those 88cent tests from walmart.....they are pink dye.... just a bit discouraged :nope: Ug I wish I didn't test, and I have been SOOOOOOOOOO goooooooooood with the BFN's...........Alright already patience is running thin!!!!!!!!! Thanks girls xoxoxoxoxoxo Tara

I haven't had very good luck with those tests. When I got my bfp it took a few days for it to show on one of those! The $ store tests even work better than those for early detection! Lol!


----------



## MommyNikki

Tara did you throw the test out? When I first got my bfp's all I had were evap lines that showed later after the test dried


----------



## bazzb

Tara you might have only been 9 or 10
Dpo when you tested
Most ladies don't get a bfp til 12-14 dpo and some even later!!
Xox


----------



## Womble12

Tara don't worry hun its still early, some women don't get a bfp until 15/16 dpo sometimes!! Don't fret xxx

Naomi, are you testing tomrw?

Bailey hoping for your peak soon


----------



## gnomette

Sophie I am gonna try an hold on til Friday I don't have any tests an I can't get any til tomorrow afternoon x so Friday but I wanna try an hold on til Saturday or sunday but probably Friday if I am honest


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Here's the voting board that I made for the party on Saturday, I am soooo excited!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mtln777

MommyNikki said:


> Tara did you throw the test out? When I first got my bfp's all I had were evap lines that showed later after the test dried

No I was pissed at 5min and threw it out.....:shrug:


----------



## nicky160880

Hi Tara. Sorry u got a bfn but like gnomette (i think) said those cheapies can take a while to show. My first bfp didn't get a line until about 10 mins. And each day a little earlier. Although it took a few days before it came up in the 5 mins guideline. So u defo aren't out. Can u find it out of the bin? N xx


----------



## nicky160880

Sorry it was Nikki that said about the evap lines appearing later...,


----------



## mtln777

Girls you are all so supportive thanks for all the love and positive messages today.:hug: You each made me smile as I read ur posts.....U always know what to say...You are ALL THE BEST INTERNET STRANGER FRIENDS I'VE EVER MET!!!:yipee: 


As for the moment I feel like I could rip the heads off my household...:devil: I am sooooooooooooo bloated and feel like my uterus weighs 500lbs.....I'm pretty sure :witch: is on her way.....But hey stranger things have happened...Lots of love and hugs.....I'm tired and need sleep.....xoxoxoxoxox The "old" Tara (ur welcome Jenna xoxo) Cuz there is always next month if that was has to be Right Naomi????? :winkwink: Til the end xoxoxoxoxo Tara


----------



## bazzb

Amanda that's such a cute idea!!! Is it the 13th yet!??

Tara there is always next cycle... IF AF SHOWS HER FACE 
Once u get regulated I'm sure it won't be long until your "knocked up" haha ;)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I know! I am so ready for Saturday to be here! I've got the voting board done with the pieces (bows for girls, mustaches for boys) cut out. Now I am working on coloring HErSHEy bars for prizes, and then I have to cut pink and blue ribbon for the guests to wear. I am so excited!!


----------



## gnomette

Yeh there's always next month Tara x it won't take long once your on it properly xx Amanda I am so excited to hear if your pink or blue your board looks great x an your ideas sound brilliant x 
afm I am stressed the weather here means I am not able to take my kids out where I wanted to cause its raining so looks like a trip to town to get a few bits then home an a chill day with dvds


----------



## gnomette

Just had a call from cb my pack is being sent out today special delivery x yay x


----------



## bazzb

Yay!!!!!! So excited Naomi

It's been raining here all week it is sooooo depressing!


----------



## bazzb

I think my lines lighter today but I dunno :shrug:
Still high on my monitor


----------



## bazzb

Same pic diff lighting


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz is that a digital one?


----------



## gnomette

I think its a little lighter but not by much x


----------



## bazzb

It's from my monitor Nikki

And thx Naomi
I don't have much cm either
I've had like 10 days of high lol


----------



## mtln777

Ug my lower half is soooooooooo heavy and I feel so blaah....It has been raining for days here as well and everything is flooded....I am soooooo sick of the rain and all I want to do is curl up in bed with my pillow and blankey and forget about life for a bit......Was a good thought :haha: If only I could really do it.....My life has been so crazy with work and kids I just need a dam vacation!!!!!!! Hope everybody is having a good day and trying to stay dry.....:hugs: Tara


----------



## gnomette

Me an the kids took the bus into town an got stuff an had an indoor picnic an watching dvds no sign of af at all just yet got tests though only Tesco ones so I am gonna have a go at holding out til Saturday or sunday x


----------



## mtln777

I don't know if these are AF symptoms or what but i'm so bloated, tired, boobs are KILLING ME.......I don't know if I've been peeing a lot cuz,:coffee: I drink coffee a bit to much but, my bladder is defintly more fuller in am then usual???? I guess I will make my way to the store tomorrow and recheck if AF isn't here by sunday so if she doesn't show by sun I will test with u Naomi!!!! Maybe this is the start of a good thing???? I kinds just wish something would happen as my last AF was 3/5????Um it's April 11?????? Here's to some thing positive and me feeling better!!! Crossing my fingers AF stays away for u!!!!!!! Bailey u could be joining right behind us with all these high peaks (whatever they mean) :haha: New to that stuff. xoxoxoxoxo Tara :hugs:


----------



## gnomette

Tara you gonna test tomorrow?


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Tara you gonna test tomorrow?

No I have to work 9-6 tomorrow and I don't usually get home til around 7 but I am taking my kiddo's to the store so will pick up some more tests then.....I think I might wait out the weekend, when are u going to test???? Oh the POAS begins.....what are u feeling like???:hugs:

As always Tara..........:thumbup:


----------



## gnomette

I dunno I am really weepy I cried at dds new tinkerbell film this afternoon part from that I am fine I dunno if its worth testing I have a feeling af will be here on time but I wanna test lol will probably test when I wake up in the afternoon x 
how bout you? How you feeling?


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> I dunno I am really weepy I cried at dds new tinkerbell film this afternoon part from that I am fine I dunno if its worth testing I have a feeling af will be here on time but I wanna test lol will probably test when I wake up in the afternoon x
> how bout you? How you feeling?

About quite the same, Mike got a thank you note in the mail today and it made me tear up.....:haha: I'm bloated feeling TIRED, NO patience for the kiddo's :nope: I don't know what i'm feeling It could be pregger symptoms but could be AF.....Guess time will tell.......Test tomorrow I'm excited for u maybe this is it?????:shrug: If not there is always next month just wish AF wud come already so these miserable symptoms can subside...lol xoxo


----------



## gnomette

Yeh I know if its not this month then i get to play with all the stuff cb are sending me lol


----------



## gnomette

When are you gonna test again?


----------



## bazzb

I'm interested in the new monitor!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I am so excited for you girlies! I'm ready to see those bfp's!!

So I have a couple of sorta funny stories for you ladies. I go to a water aerobics classes on some mornings. So this morning I was talking to this lady that is also a regular, and I mentioned something about being pregnant. And she was like "you are pregnant? When are you due?". I told her August 15th, and she said "you are so tiny". Lol! I was thinking, well I feel huge! I think it's pretty obvious, especially in a swimsuit, and I have been going to this class before I was preggo, so my midsection has definitly grown! Lol!

My other story is about Mikey. So he was napping this afternoon, and he was wearing a pull-up. Well, I guess he didn't want to poop in his pull-up (which is good...right?), so instead he took his pull-up off and pooped on the floor! Then he awkwardly put his pull-up back on! Thankfully it was solid! Lol!


----------



## gnomette

Amanda your son is so cute lol 
Bailey I can't wait for it to arrive I am like a kid at Christmas lol 
tested an got bfn so no hint of a line nothing so we will see what happens I suppose but 13dpo I should see something right? Maybe its just shy? The test was a superdrug its supposed to be as good as frer so I am guessing that af will show tomorrow or sunday x


----------



## bazzb

Lol that's tooo funny, kids do the funniest things don't they??

Sorry about Bfn Naomi, still
Not out though. Xx


----------



## gnomette

All the cb stuff turned up this morning so loads of reading to do lol


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Amanda your son is so cute lol
> Bailey I can't wait for it to arrive I am like a kid at Christmas lol
> tested an got bfn so no hint of a line nothing so we will see what happens I suppose but 13dpo I should see something right? Maybe its just shy? The test was a superdrug its supposed to be as good as frer so I am guessing that af will show tomorrow or sunday x


No AF here either???? I haven't tested again as I have not been to the store...It has been POORING for 5days and SUX...............Hey I was reading some people don't get BFP til like 17-18dpo so maybe that's us???? What's so weird is for the last 2 days I have felt yucky and TOTALLY like the witch was on my doorstep and woke up today and feel like normal??? I don't get it :shrug: 

Have fun playing with ur new toy..:haha: do u start it after AF starts or now how does thus stuff work??? Do u get paid to test it? xoxoxoxoxo Tara Always :hugs:


----------



## mtln777

Pray2bBlessed said:


> I am so excited for you girlies! I'm ready to see those bfp's!!
> 
> So I have a couple of sorta funny stories for you ladies. I go to a water aerobics classes on some mornings. So this morning I was talking to this lady that is also a regular, and I mentioned something about being pregnant. And she was like "you are pregnant? When are you due?". I told her August 15th, and she said "you are so tiny". Lol! I was thinking, well I feel huge! I think it's pretty obvious, especially in a swimsuit, and I have been going to this class before I was preggo, so my midsection has definitly grown! Lol!
> 
> My other story is about Mikey. So he was napping this afternoon, and he was wearing a pull-up. Well, I guess he didn't want to poop in his pull-up (which is good...right?), so instead he took his pull-up off and pooped on the floor! Then he awkwardly put his pull-up back on! Thankfully it was solid! Lol!


Ur so obviously pregnant is the lady old??? lol 
That's really funny about Mikey...God lovem he tried :) that's the important part

So speaking of funny things, not sure if ur familiar with that commercial when the lady comes downstairs yelling at her hubby about who he's on the phone with and the husband says it's "jake from State Farms" (insurance Place) Well Mike was sitting in the recliner the other night and My 5yr old was on r loveseat and couldn't see him and he started talking. She says "Jake is that u from State Farms? it was so funny as she continued with the commercial.... if u haven't seen the commercial then ur like shut up Tara right now lol 

On another note I CAN"T WAIT TIL TOMORROW!!!!! XOXOXOXO Tara


----------



## mackjess

Amanda, so cute about your son. And yay for the party tomorrow!! I can't wait.


----------



## gnomette

mtln777 said:


> gnomette said:
> 
> 
> Amanda your son is so cute lol
> Bailey I can't wait for it to arrive I am like a kid at Christmas lol
> tested an got bfn so no hint of a line nothing so we will see what happens I suppose but 13dpo I should see something right? Maybe its just shy? The test was a superdrug its supposed to be as good as frer so I am guessing that af will show tomorrow or sunday x
> 
> 
> No AF here either???? I haven't tested again as I have not been to the store...It has been POORING for 5days and SUX...............Hey I was reading some people don't get BFP til like 17-18dpo so maybe that's us???? What's so weird is for the last 2 days I have felt yucky and TOTALLY like the witch was on my doorstep and woke up today and feel like normal??? I don't get it :shrug:
> 
> Have fun playing with ur new toy..:haha: do u start it after AF starts or now how does thus stuff work??? Do u get paid to test it? xoxoxoxoxo Tara Always :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeh I get £50 of high street vouchers lol no af no sign of af by belly has never looked so slim an my cervix is still really high an my nips are dark an my bbs are looking huge popping out my comfortable bra x pammy eat your heart out lol 
I haven't looked at the user book yet cause I have been sleeping today I have to work tonight but there is loads of stuff to look through 
rain has calmed down here so kids are happier x 
yay for tomorrow x can't wait to find out x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mtln777 said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I am so excited for you girlies! I'm ready to see those bfp's!!
> 
> So I have a couple of sorta funny stories for you ladies. I go to a water aerobics classes on some mornings. So this morning I was talking to this lady that is also a regular, and I mentioned something about being pregnant. And she was like "you are pregnant? When are you due?". I told her August 15th, and she said "you are so tiny". Lol! I was thinking, well I feel huge! I think it's pretty obvious, especially in a swimsuit, and I have been going to this class before I was preggo, so my midsection has definitly grown! Lol!
> 
> My other story is about Mikey. So he was napping this afternoon, and he was wearing a pull-up. Well, I guess he didn't want to poop in his pull-up (which is good...right?), so instead he took his pull-up off and pooped on the floor! Then he awkwardly put his pull-up back on! Thankfully it was solid! Lol!
> 
> 
> Ur so obviously pregnant is the lady old??? lol
> That's really funny about Mikey...God lovem he tried :) that's the important part
> 
> So speaking of funny things, not sure if ur familiar with that commercial when the lady comes downstairs yelling at her hubby about who he's on the phone with and the husband says it's "jake from State Farms" (insurance Place) Well Mike was sitting in the recliner the other night and My 5yr old was on r loveseat and couldn't see him and he started talking. She says "Jake is that u from State Farms? it was so funny as she continued with the commercial.... if u haven't seen the commercial then ur like shut up Tara right now lol
> 
> On another note I CAN"T WAIT TIL TOMORROW!!!!! XOXOXOXO TaraClick to expand...

No, she isn't that old, she has a 5 year old! Lol!

Ya, I know what commercial your talking about, that's funny!

I'm getting so excited for tomorrow! I probably won't be able to sleep tonight! Lol!


----------



## Womble12

Sorry for the bfn's, still not out yet though! 

Amanda, bless mikey for trying!!! so cute! Can't wait for your p a r t y!!

Bailey, the monitor will keep giving you highs till the next to last day when the sticks run out, is just how it's set. Next month, if no bfp this month, you should see a proper pattern. It's getting used to your body. Also the lines, one is estrogen (to give highs) and one is progesterone (to give peaks), if I got that the right way round, so is different to the ovulation tests, you prob already know this! I used to look at my sticks, but they didn't really concur with what the monitor told me, but the monitor was right as here I am pregnant. So try not to pay too much attention to the sticks. Tho I used to sit and stare at them too!! We just love poas addiction!


----------



## bazzb

Thanks Womble I didn't know that
I thought one was LH
I stare all the time lol
Hubby says we spent 300 dollars for u to stare at the sticks and not trust the monitor lol


----------



## Womble12

Maybe one is lh, you could be right. But it's not like you can compare the lines like on ovulation sticks, as they both do something, one isn't a control line. My bfp came after me staring at the sticks when I got a peak going 'really, but the stick looks the same as last week?!?!' but the machine said otherwise. ha ha!!! Trust your monitor


----------



## bazzb

Ok thx Sophie
I know l didn't o yet as in tempting as back up
Before I got preggo i always o around cd 25-30 
And after a 129 day cycle ill take a 45 day one anytime lol


----------



## Womble12

Next time you use monitor, it won't tell you to start using sticks till few days later, as it'll pick up you ovulate late. I used to o around 20-23 days, so used to go thru 20 sticks a month. Oh to have normal shorter cycles and save money on sticks!!

If af comes very late again you could always trick the monitor by a couple of days, start it at day 4/5 but tell it you're on cd1! But I'd prob give it another month following the rules to see how it goes.


----------



## bazzb

Lol yea to have a 28 day cycle sounds like heaven lol
The only time I have that is if I am on the pill lol!


----------



## gnomette

Wow the old monitor sounds complicated let alone the new one Bailey does that dip on your chart mean you have o'd?
Amanda what time is it where you are? Us it time yet?


----------



## bazzb

I'm not sure
Will have to see what my temps r over the next few days ;)


----------



## gnomette

I hope it is x yay xx


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies!! How is everyone?? Amanda was it not your party today? Don't know about everyone else but I'm dying to know if its blue or pink!?? 
Naomi sorry bout bfn but it is still early. My friend at work never go her bfp until a whole week after after was actually due.. And even had bleeding at af time (must've been implantation although she didn't know that at the time). So don't lose hope yet! Tara your symptoms sound promising I hope I'm gonna be heading about some lovely bfps soon! Remember to post us any test sticks- us preggos need to get a poas fix from somewhere! 
Bailey I don't really know that much about the monitors either but I know with my didgital opks I kept looking at the sticks and thinking the machine was faulty as it hasn't given me a smiley (positive) yet the sticks looked positive to me. The day I got my positive I examined the stick an it looked the same as it had the few days before. So I'd prob go with Sophie and say trust the machine. It's difficult I guess with the monitor anyways cause it will never completely pinpoint ovulation, just tell you your fertile. Hoping you've o'd though or will soon! 
Afm not much to report! Although I have a query maybe you girlies can help me with. I've been taking a lot of baths recently- feel like its the only time I feel comfy, and I'm wondering if this is ok? I never hve them too hot, just warm really. And my bump is never submerged, but I stay in them for awhile and sometimes too them up when they get cold. Is this ok? I never had any baths in first tri as I was too scared! But I've relaxed a bit now cause read that it's ok as long as they not too hot.. Opinions? Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Jenna I think that is 100% fine!!!


----------



## gnomette

It should be fine as long as you don't look like a lobster you should be ok x 
af is due tomorrow x not feeling too hopeful if I am honest 
Amandas party was at 1pm her time but I dunno what time it is where she is


----------



## bazzb

I think she is on the same time zone as me
Which is 5pm now


----------



## MommyNikki

I think she's from Kansas right? If so I think she is central time so she would be 4:45 right now


----------



## bazzb

Oh ok
1 hour behind me lol


----------



## Womble12

Come on Amanda!!! We gotta know  !!

Jenna, I also have lots of baths, not too hot, but I also top up, I think it's fine. Loads of people say babies kick more in the bath. Mine doesn't, but loads people have baths just to feel the kicking, so we're not alone!

Bailey, when you get that peak, it will pinpoint ovulation. Naomi, it's not complicated really, just poas, put in monitor, and away you go. Just we know we all love to analyse those sticks lol!! Looking forward to hearing what the new monitor has that's different, though I don't wanna buy a new one as they're sooooo pricey!! 

Hope everyone's having good weekends x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Sorry ladies for the wait, but it's a boy!! I'll upload a picture of the cake later, but I'm on my way to church now and my phone won't let me!


----------



## MommyNikki

Bailey, you, me & mtln are all eastern time zone ..everyone else is on the other side of the world lol

Come on Amanda... You need to sneak in the rest room and update us from your phone or something!!!! Lol


----------



## gnomette

Oh yay a boy so pleased I can't wait to see the pics of the cake xx 
congratulations on a boy xx


----------



## mackjess

Oh how cute, a brother and best friend for Mikey! I'd love to have 2 boys myself! congrats Amanda.


----------



## MommyNikki

Congrats Amanda!! So we are all boys except for Nicky?


----------



## mackjess

Nicky better lock up her daughter!


----------



## mtln777

Congratulations Amanda on a boy.........What the heck girls we are having ALOT OF BOYS...........That is what I want, however GUESS WHO SHOWED HER UGLY FACE ABOUT AN HOUR AGO?????? The witch has arrived!!!!!!! and let me tell u in FULL force.....I feel like absolute shit right now.....So Naomi bring on AF if she coming for u cuz girlie we are going to HIT IT HARD next month........xoxoxoxoxoxoxo I need a hot shower, midol and a bed and pillow...:sleep: Lots of hugs just feeling a little disgruntled...Tara


----------



## bazzb

Congrats on the boy!!!!!!!!!!!

Nikki we r close
I think I am the only Canadian on this thread lol


----------



## MommyNikki

It's too bad were not all closer, it would be great to meet!

Mtln sorry for AF... :( tell that b*tch to get lost for once


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Thanks everyone! A boy is going to be much easier on our budget! Lol! I saved a lot of Mikey's clothes! We'll just have to try again in a couple of years for a girl! Here's a pic of the cake! 

Tara, So sorry that the :witch: showed her ugly face!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bazzb

I wish we did too Nikki
Tara sorry about af! At least your cycles ate regular again though

Amanda!! Soooo cute I love that idea!! And the cake looks yummy :)


----------



## gnomette

Amanda that cake is so beautiful x 
Tara oh no I am so sorry the witch got you massive hugs xx I got bfn this morning an no af so sort of in limbo at the moment was a couple of days late last cycle but the cycle before it was early so who knows what's going on x


----------



## Dollybird

Amanda congrats on boy!! Your cake looks amazing!!!!!!! I want to eat it! Lol.
Tara sorry af came :-( xxx


----------



## Womble12

Congrats on a boy Amanda. I'd love a slice of that cake looks yum!! You any thoughts on names yet? So many boys, I need to bring the girl average up but still a while till we find out!

Sorry af came Tara. And sorry another bfn Naomi. Booooo. xxx


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Amanda that cake is so beautiful x
> Tara oh no I am so sorry the witch got you massive hugs xx I got bfn this morning an no af so sort of in limbo at the moment was a couple of days late last cycle but the cycle before it was early so who knows what's going on x

No worries :) I'm okay with it... I tested Friday night and got BFN and the witch came yesterday afternoon. This af is super heavy at the moment....:( but on a + note it must be heavy for a reason fixing this uterus up for a comfy home... Going to get after it this month. So cd2 and will be focusing hard on getting my BFP next month! Lots of love and hugs always tara


----------



## mtln777

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Thanks everyone! A boy is going to be much easier on our budget! Lol! I saved a lot of Mikey's clothes! We'll just have to try again in a couple of years for a girl! Here's a pic of the cake!
> 
> Tara, So sorry that the :witch: showed her ugly face![/QUOTE
> 
> I know you wanted a girl, so I just want to tell u a little something. with my 1st LO I was Team YELLOW and for the 2nd I decided to find out I wanted a boy sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo (u get my drift) bad. lol So when I had my gender scan mike, myself and Lily were in the room well Lily threw a temper tantrum and Mike took her home as I continued with the scan. I had the U/S tech write it on paper and put it in an envelope so I could open it with Mike...I was sure it was a boy! then when I got home I told Mike here and handed him the envelope he says,"I know it's a girl u open it".....So I did and it said girl! I cried for 2 days I did not want another girl..I felt like such a bad mom.... I really thought how am I going to do this...:shrug: Now having 2 girls I wouldn't haven't any other way!!!!! I love my girlies and there close so they play good for the most part..... God is saving ur little girl for next round so she has 2 protective older brothers!!!! :hugs: I know ur happy either way I just wanted to share that I did have gender disappointment with my 2nd.....:hugs:
> 
> Love the cake it was SUPER cute!!! How did the pary go? Was there a lot of people thinkning boy or girl?


----------



## mtln777

Womble12 said:


> Congrats on a boy Amanda. I'd love a slice of that cake looks yum!! You any thoughts on names yet? So many boys, I need to bring the girl average up but still a while till we find out!
> 
> Sorry af came Tara. And sorry another bfn Naomi. Booooo. xxx


Yeah we won't be finding out for like 19 weeks or something right Sophia???? :winkwink::winkwink: My ONLY TEAM YELLOWER!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## bazzb

I think Sophie is already almost 21 weeks


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Thanks ladies!

Tara- i was a little disappointed, but I'm still happy to have another baby boy! It will be great for Mikey to have a little brother to play with! The party was great, it was a lot of fun! We had more girl guesses, probably about twice as many! Lol!

Sophie- we don't really have any names picked out...we are having trouble finding one we like!

Bailey- you look like you had a temp rise this morning! Hope it stays high!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I forgot to tell you about a horrible dream I had last night. I dreamt that I started bleeding a lot, I haven't had a dream like that probably since I was 10 weeks or so!


----------



## gnomette

Amanda I am glad that you had such a brilliant time x sorry bout the awful dream xxx


----------



## Womble12

Yeah Tara, go team yellow!!!! You're right bailey, I'm 22weeks tomrw, so 18 weeks ish to go!!

Amanda, I tell you, we don't mind what we have, but we cannot agree on a boys name, so girl is easier for us name wise!!! Good luck name picking, least you know what sex you gotta concentrate on now! That's a horrible dream, but it's only a dream x


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble do u not plan to find out what your having?


----------



## Womble12

MommyNikki said:


> Womble do u not plan to find out what your having?

We're gonna wait till it pops out to find out!


----------



## bazzb

That's exciting Sophie!!!!
I'd wanna try and be team yellow too

Amanda sorry about the scary dream xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol I don't have the patience to be team yellow... I like buying stuff too much


----------



## bazzb

Lol
That's my prob too
But I will try if I ever get preggo again


----------



## Dollybird

I didn't have the patience either.. And I was just so sure it was a boy I felt I had to know. I don't regret finding out - I love my wee man. But I know some people do regret it and wish theyd stayed team yellow so think finding out isnt right for everyone. Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Tara- i was a little disappointed, but I'm still happy to have another baby boy! It will be great for Mikey to have a little brother to play with! The party was great, it was a lot of fun! We had more girl guesses, probably about twice as many! Lol!
> 
> Sophie- we don't really have any names picked out...we are having trouble finding one we like!
> 
> Bailey- you look like you had a temp rise this morning! Hope it stays high!

Amanda ~Glad it was just a dream.....I'm honest when I say I cried for 2 days...lol Once the dust settles ur heart will honestly be excited...I was, made me glad I found out with the 2nd because I didn't want that disappointment in the delivery room...I LOVED not finding out for the 1st best surprise EVER!!!! Every old wives tale and my MW told me I was having a boy, and I SWORE up and down she was a boy, Guess what???? She's a tomboy :haha: xoxo Tara



Womble12 said:


> Yeah Tara, go team yellow!!!! You're right bailey, I'm 22weeks tomrw, so 18 weeks ish to go!!
> 
> Amanda, I tell you, we don't mind what we have, but we cannot agree on a boys name, so girl is easier for us name wise!!! Good luck name picking, least you know what sex you gotta concentrate on now! That's a horrible dream, but it's only a dream x

Yeah Soph so glad u are staying Team Yellow you won't be disappointed!!!!! :hugs: Just to make another point for my TEAM YELLOW People tend do be more excited when the baby comes cuz, there all like "what is it"???? Instead of "OH Tara had her baby girl" .....Plus it's ur first why do u need to know!!!!

AFM ~ AF is in with a VENGEANCE!!!!! It's so heavy I want to just be curled up in a bed with a blankey!!! Hope this is Mine, Naomi and Bailey's month.....:thumbup: I just want to be pregnant already!!!!!!!!!!:hugs: and love to all Tara xoxoxo


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I added pics from my party to FB and I set the album public, so you should be able to see it!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10100989902015391.1073741829.17010259&type=1&l=875fa6e165

I also added a post about it to my blog!


----------



## mackjess

Amanda, super cute pics, but the food ones made me hungry!! I've been VERY hungry today. I seem to go in phases on that.

In your pics you look very (adorably) pregnant. I had to have a little chuckle about the lady in your water aerobics not knowing. :haha: Maybe she thought you picked up a beer drinking habit. LOL


----------



## bazzb

Beautiful pics!!! You look lovely
Mikey is the cutest!!!!! Xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Omg pics are so cute... What a fun looking party and where did you find those Hershey bars??? Those are so cool!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Thanks ladies!

Jess, that's funny!

Nikki, I colored them with sharpies. They are just fun size Hersey bars!


----------



## gnomette

Amanda those pics are brilliant x 
Tara sorry af is so awful xx hope you have plenty of chocolate an painkillers x
jess I hope you had something yummy to eat x 
afm bfn again this morning but I had a bit of spotting so think that af is on her way x so no bfp before Elliotts birthday I don't think spoke to my hubby yesterday an said I was gonna buy some tests today an he had a big smile on his face said he hopes this is it after trying for so long an now I don't have the heart to tell him that I started spotting I always do just before af turns up I am guessing it will be here by the end of the day x ttc sucks I am fed up with it I think I am gonna use the monitor this cycle then see how I feel after the next cycle an if it doesn't happen I am gonna have to think about weather we carry on trying or just accept that maybe we are nor meant to have another x


----------



## bazzb

Naomi I am
So sorry xxxx


----------



## bazzb

Ff says I ovulated Friday but I do not think I did lol
See what happens over the next few days


----------



## bazzb

Shooi tried to add a test pic from my monitor but it went in the wrong post
Lol
Both lines r light today


----------



## Dollybird

Hmm bailey it does kinda loom like you o'd but I honk you're right I think the next few days of temping will confirm that or not. Naomi I'm
Sorry af seems on its way, was really hoping it was your month. Tara hope you're ok too with your af. 
Afm.. Double digits today!! 99 days to go!! Wooo! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Those lines are a lot lighter than last week's x


----------



## Dollybird

Haha I'm laughing at my auto correct mistakes.. Honk should be think. Loom
Should be look xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol I read honk earlier and thought u were making a bumper stick reference lol


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Amanda those pics are brilliant x
> Tara sorry af is so awful xx hope you have plenty of chocolate an painkillers x
> jess I hope you had something yummy to eat x
> afm bfn again this morning but I had a bit of spotting so think that af is on her way x so no bfp before Elliotts birthday I don't think spoke to my hubby yesterday an said I was gonna buy some tests today an he had a big smile on his face said he hopes this is it after trying for so long an now I don't have the heart to tell him that I started spotting I always do just before af turns up I am guessing it will be here by the end of the day x ttc sucks I am fed up with it I think I am gonna use the monitor this cycle then see how I feel after the next cycle an if it doesn't happen I am gonna have to think about weather we carry on trying or just accept that maybe we are nor meant to have another x


Naomi, I am a mess with AF it was so bad last night woke up this am to blood all over my P'j's :nope: Sorry for the TMI, wait no I'm not that's what ur hear for lol.....On a serious note I have been feeling the same way as u. I feel like if it doesn't happen this month maybe I wasn't meant to have another....I know I will have a deep dark feeling of longing for that baby...I already doooo! :cry: tryig to stay positive at this stage is grating and seems almost unbearable some times, I;m emotionally drained from this even though I have been so positive......Hope the witich shows her ugly face already and we can START OVER AGAIN......:hugs: to whatever end it may be...xoxoxoxoxTara


----------



## gnomette

Af has not shown up!! I think my body has forgotten how is supposed to behave!! Tara your right if I give up the feelings of wanting another will never go away I will just feel all this is for nothing so I know I can't give up its just at the moment I don't know how to we will get there Tara I know we will x 
sorry to hear bout the mucky jammies I have a pair of jammies specially for af just incase x oh an special sheets cause that used to happen to me all the time before I had Elliott x


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Af has not shown up!! I think my body has forgotten how is supposed to behave!! Tara your right if I give up the feelings of wanting another will never go away I will just feel all this is for nothing so I know I can't give up its just at the moment I don't know how to we will get there Tara I know we will x
> sorry to hear bout the mucky jammies I have a pair of jammies specially for af just incase x oh an special sheets cause that used to happen to me all the time before I had Elliott x

I hope ur right my dear........I'm tired of longing for another baby it isn't supposed to be this hard!!!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxoxTara Always :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Naomi, Tara, I am so sorry this is turning into a rough month. I have tears in my eyes cause it's so unfair!! Don't give up, we're all here rooting for you.


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> Naomi, Tara, I am so sorry this is turning into a rough month. I have tears in my eyes cause it's so unfair!! Don't give up, we're all here rooting for you.

Thank you........Don't forget Naomi and I are ALL of u preggers BIGGEST chearleaders!!!!! xoxoxoxo Tara:hugs:


----------



## gnomette

Thank you jess x 
For certain we are right behind all the preggers people I love hearing how you are all getting along 
Things have to work at some point I have to believe that but I also have to work out why is it not working so I am going to go bk to see my Dr I am gonna see about making an appointment tomorrow x 
Hugs as all ways Tara x I am just having a rough day is all I will snap out of it in a few days x


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Thank you jess x
> For certain we are right behind all the preggers people I love hearing how you are all getting along
> Things have to work at some point I have to believe that but I also have to work out why is it not working so I am going to go bk to see my Dr I am gonna see about making an appointment tomorrow x
> Hugs as all ways Tara x I am just having a rough day is all I will snap out of it in a few days x


Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee toooooooooooooooooooooooo...........:hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Sorry for the total subject changer, but I'm just heartsick hearing about the Boston Marathon bombing earlier today. My SILs both run, one has participated in that race, and they have talked about doing that run together as a half in the next year or so. My husband still wears the shirt all the time because they all went to watch her finish. Runners are such happy, healthy people. Not that there is ever a good time/place, but why would you put a bomb at their finish line?? Sickening.

https://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57579671/two-explosions-at-boston-marathon-finish-line/


----------



## gnomette

Is your sil ok?


----------



## mackjess

Yes, sorry that was misleading. She went a few years ago and her whole family went to watch and both SILs are doing the half next year. I'm not a runner myself, but it's hard to fathom an attack like this on the running community.

She's younger than us, still in school for her masters out of state. Her aunt has traveled from cali to meet her in Chicago to do a marathon, her sister met her from Florida once. She loves participating in them, the family comes together for it. I'm angry because it feels like they ruined something very innocent and happy for people like her.

Sorry again for being totally off subject. Just praying for all of those affected.


----------



## gnomette

That's ok then x its awful that anyone would do something so awful xx


----------



## bazzb

So sad:(


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Tara - I'm so sorry your having such a hard time with AF! Hopefully it will be over soon and you can get on to trying again! I know its going to happen for you soon!

Naomi - same goes for you! I know its going to happen for you both very soon!

Jess - It was horrible! I can't believe someone would do such a thing!

Here's my new bump pic...I got the right fruit this time! LOL!
 



Attached Files:







22 Weeks.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Womble12

Sending big huge massive hugs to Tara and Naomi. Sorry its all so rubbish right now xxxx

Bailey fx you ovulated 

Lovely papaya Amanda!! And fabulous bump!

So awful about Boston jess, I don't know what possesses some people to do something like that.

I'm feeling very emotional, keep wanting to cry, and very tired, and getting horrible groin aches at the moment, wanna curl up in bed and sleep but on way to work. Also feeling fat which i know is ridiculous, but i've stopped cycling 14 miles a day to work since i became pregnant and i can feel my thighs getting flabbier. All worth it but just feeling bit down think cause am so tired. Sigh. Sorry I'm moaning everyone, I know how lucky I am. Xx


----------



## gnomette

Sophie the wonders of pregnancy you will get an energy boost in a few weeks x 
Amanda such a cute bump pic x 
af turned up this morning x


----------



## Womble12

gnomette said:


> Sophie the wonders of pregnancy you will get an energy boost in a few weeks x
> Amanda such a cute bump pic x
> af turned up this morning x

Bugger :-( stupid af x


----------



## bazzb

Boo sorry Naomio xx

Sophie u will feel better soon xx


----------



## mtln777

Womble12 said:


> Sending big huge massive hugs to Tara and Naomi. Sorry its all so rubbish right now xxxx
> 
> Bailey fx you ovulated
> 
> Lovely papaya Amanda!! And fabulous bump!
> 
> So awful about Boston jess, I don't know what possesses some people to do something like that.
> 
> I'm feeling very emotional, keep wanting to cry, and very tired, and getting horrible groin aches at the moment, wanna curl up in bed and sleep but on way to work. Also feeling fat which i know is ridiculous, but i've stopped cycling 14 miles a day to work since i became pregnant and i can feel my thighs getting flabbier. All worth it but just feeling bit down think cause am so tired. Sigh. Sorry I'm moaning everyone, I know how lucky I am. Xx

It's tough being preggers and all the emotions that come with it!!!!! U can come here and moan all u want Soph cuz that's what were here for!!! I know how hard pregnancy is....:hugs: If it's not the emotional trial of TTC it's the next step pregnancy and hormones, weight gain, it's all very normal and I'm sorry ur having a trying time......It will subside soon.....I promise that lots of extra :hugs:



gnomette said:


> Sophie the wonders of pregnancy you will get an energy boost in a few weeks x
> Amanda such a cute bump pic x
> af turned up this morning x

Promise this is our month!!!!!! Going to start praying hard for the 2 of us......Plus ur AF is only a couple days behind me as I was Saturday.....Here's to a COUPLE BFP"S this month!!!! u get using that moniter and I'll start OPK'ing it....Promise we will get there it's OUR TURN.......Sending u love and :hugs: as always Naomi xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo Tara xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mtln777

I was thinking tooooo, I haven't had a bad AF since before I had my IUD put in which was a few years back but I am also taking the extra 4mg of folic acid so I'm wondering if this AF is sooooooo bad from just a good shed of the lining of my uterus and hope it plans on making a new home for the baby.........Maybe I will get lucky this month.....Could everyone say a few extra prayers for us NON preggers this month!!!! Bailey How is ur monitor turning up???? any good news on ur end??? I hope u don't think I am leaving u out when I talk with Naomi we are just cycled together from being such good internet friends especially on each side of the world!!!! I'm rooting for u to and so is Naomi, Maybe we can get 3BFP's this month and fill our end Quota!!!!! sound good girlies??????:happydance:


So here's to filling the rest of our thread!!!!! NO MORE BFN's guess I'm feeling a bi better today!!! :thumbup: and more positive :hugs: to all Tara xoxoxo


----------



## mackjess

Good attitude Tara!!

And where is this energy you speak of????? :haha:


----------



## gnomette

Bailey are you officially in the 2ww now? 
Tara my af was really light just after d&c but the last 2 have been awful an this ones looking like its gonna be just as bad its vile an lasting as long as the last few even though when I had a scan they said it all looked ok x the last few have lasted longer only by a day or day an a half but your theory would be right!! 
How's everyone today x


----------



## bazzb

I think I might be 
Ff says I am but I'm not 100%


----------



## gnomette

Yay for tww x I hope you managed to get bd-ing in x what makes you not too sure x


----------



## bazzb

Just me being negative lol
Ff has aid I have before and taken it away 
But I'm sure I did it say I'm 4dpo

We bd day before and day after O


----------



## gnomette

Fair enough hun but I have everything crossed for you x 
how you getting on with your monitor?


----------



## bazzb

Still reading as high but apparent that normal lol

Sorry for the tmi but me and hubby had kinda rough sex Sunday evening 
And not a sec ago I had a tiny bit of brown discharge
Really light
Is this normal lol???


----------



## gnomette

I have heard of people having a bit of spotting after o x 
Has your monitor got a digital screen?


----------



## bazzb

Ye


----------



## bazzb

yep it does 
No brown since


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Naomi, so sorry AF showed! :hugs:

Tara, naomi & bailey - I just said a prayer for you three ladies to get your bfp's, and rainbow babies!! I know it's going to happen for all of you soon!

Sophie, I hope you start to feel better soon! I have those feeling fat moments too, I think it happens to all of us preggos!


----------



## Dollybird

Hello ladies!
Naomi so sorry af came. :-( needless to say I'll be prying lots for you three ladies to get your bfps this cycle. Tara I'm glad you're feeling more positive today, really rooting for yous! Bailey I'm hoping you've o'd! Spotting can be normal- maybe just sensitive cervix? 
Sophie sorry to hear you been feeling crappy, hope you're feeling a bit better soon. The energy boost hasn't quite come to me yet (will it?lol) but I did go through a patch of feeling a bit low. Prob hormones. 
Afm.. Tube that I am I ends up in L&D tonight hooked up to a monitor. Bubs had been a big quiet past few days and I was starting to worry. Phoned up delivery suite (out of hours so no normal midwife) and they told me to come right in. Got me in a right tiz! Anyways I felt such a fraud- as soon as they hooked me up he started kicking away like a champion kickboxer! So thankfully he's fine. As I said I felt a bit daft for worrying over nothing but the midwife was brill and told me its always better to be safe than sorry. And I the plus side I now know where to go when I go into labour as we had not a clue when we first went into the hospital. Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Jenna sorry you had a bit of a scare but it is always Better to be safe than sorry xxx


----------



## gnomette

Jenna sorry your evenin was so scary glad everything is ok though x


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Hello ladies!
> Naomi so sorry af came. :-( needless to say I'll be prying lots for you three ladies to get your bfps this cycle. Tara I'm glad you're feeling more positive today, really rooting for yous! Bailey I'm hoping you've o'd! Spotting can be normal- maybe just sensitive cervix?
> Sophie sorry to hear you been feeling crappy, hope you're feeling a bit better soon. The energy boost hasn't quite come to me yet (will it?lol) but I did go through a patch of feeling a bit low. Prob hormones.
> Afm.. Tube that I am I ends up in L&D tonight hooked up to a monitor. Bubs had been a big quiet past few days and I was starting to worry. Phoned up delivery suite (out of hours so no normal midwife) and they told me to come right in. Got me in a right tiz! Anyways I felt such a fraud- as soon as they hooked me up he started kicking away like a champion kickboxer! So thankfully he's fine. As I said I felt a bit daft for worrying over nothing but the midwife was brill and told me its always better to be safe than sorry. And I the plus side I now know where to go when I go into labour as we had not a clue when we first went into the hospital. Xxx

Jenna I'm glad for the check and reassurance to you!!!! Kudos to you for being such a good mommy already!!!! :thumbup: When I was pregnant with my 1st I was in Nursing school and I was doing my L&D rotation and I didn't feel her move all that much that day....Luckily I was already on the floor in the right spot and I was hooked up to the moniters only for her to go kick boxing as well....:dohh: However settled a knot in my stomach and made me fall more in love with the little trouble maker....:) xoxo Tara :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Ladies I was just attempting up check my cervix
Anyways
I saw a bit of red blood sorry for the tmi
I haven't had any bleeding since af stopped march 28


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jenna, so glad everything is ok!

Bailey, you could of just irritated your cervix, it can be quite sensitive!


----------



## gnomette

Bailey I have no clue it could be you have knocked it some how? 
How's your new job x


----------



## bazzb

I'm sure that's it
It's never happened before

New job is better the hours are great
Still don'tove it 100% bit I'm settling in 

How r u ladies today??


----------



## bazzb

Still high on the monitor but Sophie said that would happen as I need to use 20
Sticks so ill trust her xx

Sophie will it ask for more sticks after the 20??? I don't want to buy more and I have one left


----------



## gnomette

You will love it once you settle in more x I have only been given 21 sticks so they are similar then you should be ok x


----------



## bazzb

Ok thx lovely :)


----------



## Dollybird

Quick check in ladies.. I have a vomiting bug :-( sent home from work today. Feeling very sorry for myself. Hope bubs is ok xxx


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Quick check in ladies.. I have a vomiting bug :-( sent home from work today. Feeling very sorry for myself. Hope bubs is ok xxx

Oh Jenna~ I hope u r feeling better and catch a break soon......Jeepers and I must and I must admit THERE IS NOTHING worse than throwing up while pregnant........Keep hydrated that's most important thing!!!!! xoxoxoxo

AFM~ AF has lightened up to almost nothing WEIRD SUper bad to just regular so maybe that's what I needed :shrug: Really hoping for a BFP this time around I am SICK OF WAITING.......I have 2 AF's under my belt like the dr ordered so I am hoping that is all I needed. PLEASE LET ME GET PREGNANT :happydance: At this rate you girls will be kissing your kiddo's off to kindergarten before I get there..lol Have a good day everyone lots of hugs and love Tara xoxoxoxo

Naomi ~ how is AF treating u????


----------



## gnomette

Jenna all you can do is just try an eat something plain like crackers or dry toast every now an again if you feel hungry try drinking flat lemonade or any fizzy drink to keep your suger levels up 
Tara af is vile x glad all is settling for you x


----------



## bazzb

Feel better Jenna xx


----------



## Womble12

Bailey, like naomi says, no more sticks after 20, it'll go to low, & it'll just keep counting days till af or bfp arrives. Fingers crossed for your tww.

Tara sorry af has been horrid, its nearly over.

Naomi, you ready to use your monitor now? Interested to hear what's new.

Jenna, you poor thing, sickness bug is going round. Make sure you stay hydrated xx Glad you got yourself checked out and bubs is kicking lots still!

I'm feeling bit more positive now, think I was having a bad day with my rant, sorry. I can't wait to get some energy back though!! Am gonna join a gym so I can go swimming, hoping that'll help.

Jess, Amanda, nicky and nikki, how's all you ladies? Any news?


----------



## gnomette

I don't know how its different from the old one cause I have never seen the old one the only thing I can think of is that he has a touch screen I am gonna have a look on Google an see what the old one was like x glad your feeling better rants are always good needs to be done some times x


----------



## Womble12

Thanks Naomi  x

Yeah the old one isn't touch screen, prob makes it easier to use now. Guess maybe function is the same, but its bit more user friendly the new monitor.


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey guys just checking in. Sorry for the sickies and bfn's :( yay for the tww's and hopefully everyone will have their bfp an babies here soon. I just started a new job and its a lot of standing so its really kicked my ass this last week.... Lots of baths and soaking... Today I got a belly support and insoles so I'm hoping to make work easier on me (I'm trying to get a nest egg before the baby comes) I have been sick as well so I've been stuffed up and hacking and sleeping whenever I can


----------



## bazzb

Hope u feel better nik
How r u Nd mike??
And hope the insoles and belly support help !! Xx


----------



## gnomette

What are you doing work wise nikki? I hope the bump support an insouls work I think a lot of people are getting coughs an colds at the moment I think its mostly to do with the weather not making its mind up x hope you feel better soon x 
Tara how's you today? Hope af is almost over for you x 
Bailey how's you getting on I hope this cycle is it for you x 
Jenna how you feeling today?
How's everyone else getting on x


----------



## bazzb

Well my temp dropped below cover line today :( not sure what's going on


----------



## gnomette

What does that mean hun?


----------



## MommyNikki

Mike and i are doing good, I got a job at lowes (a hardware and home improvement store) I cashier but they pay good and they are super flexible with me.

What does the drop mean


----------



## bazzb

Some say it just happens due to second rise on estrogen
Some say it means implantation

Of course I fear the worst that I didn't even ovulate yet
I just can't have another crazy long cycle :(
I'm worn out


----------



## gnomette

Aww hun I have every thing crossed that its implantation x tbh implantation would explain the lil bit of bleeding yesterday x when does ff say you ov'd? 
Nikki sounds good that you can have a bit of you time away from the kids for a bit too x glad they are being so great to you x 
Ok so I have a bit of a question normally af is vile for bout 3days but this af was vile for 24hrs an then has gone to the manky brown stuff at the end already but there are still a few clots an its not heavy its odd af is never like this? Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Feeling a bit better today- although my tummy is still tender and still feel a bit queesy. Just taking it easy. Think maybe it was something I ate rather than a bug but who knows. 
Hmm bailey maybe that was an implantation dip?? Fingers crossed!! 
Glad to hear the rest of you ladies are doing ok. My hubby is cleaning out the baby's room today (it was filled with our old furniture etc). Quite excited cause once its clear I can start making it into a lovely nursery! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Yay for turning the 2nd room into a nursery x have you decided what your going to do with it? An how your going to decorate it?


----------



## Dollybird

Well the room itself was only recently decorated and is quite neutral (white,creams, and a warm silver Gray, looks nicer than it sounds) so we not gonna decorate, but I wanna obviously match in my babies bedding and curtains and rugs, so thinking maye a pale yellow would go.. We had already bought the furniture and picked the cot they are ivory. And I really wanna get a rocker or a glide chair. I have an idea in my mind how I'd like it xxx


----------



## mackjess

I think the colors sound lovely Dolly. I didn't want to go with traditional boy colors, so mine is kind of a pale aqua/light blue, bright orange and ivory. Sounds weird, but it looks bright and lovely. Glad you are feeling better. I've noticed with my tummy I can only eat leftovers of food that I made myself for 1-2 days after, not the usually up to 3 days old. If it's take out food, I can't eat the leftovers at all. I'm definitely more sensitive, I used to have a cast iron stomach!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Good morning ladies!

Nikki- hope the insoles and support work! Make mike give you lots of foot massages!

Bailey- FX for implant dip!!

Jenna- glad you are feeling better! It's so exciting to get to work on the nursery! John has to get our spare bedroom cleaned out so he can paint it and we can get it set up!

Jess- that sounds pretty! I haven't decided what color we are going to paint ours. We are using Mikey's baby bedding which is jungle sports. His room we painted light green and brown. We are going to paint his room again too to match his new bedroom theme...Cars! I want to paint one area of his walls with chalkboard paint so he can color on it!

AFM- we are trying to figure out weather John is going to build a playset or buy one. They are so expensive! Lol! We have been looking on Craigslist to try to find one that someone is getting rid of. Speaking of Craigslist, I found a stroller that I wanted and I was talking to the lady to go pick it up this weekend because its like 45mins away. So I emailed her this morning, and she told me that someone is coming to pick it up today! What the heck! She couldn't wait 2 days for me to come, so she sold it out from under me? That kind of made me mad! Oh we'll, I've got awhile before I will need it. I'm looking for a Joovy Cabose Ultralight Sit &Stand, and they are not that easy to come by and are like $250 new!


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol it's funny how you were talking about Craigslist cause I just talked to a lady last night about buying a sandbox and I bought sand and toys and I texted her today to make sure I can still get it today....thankfully I can lol!


----------



## gnomette

Amanda if she's said you can have it surely she should have not sold it to someone else that's awful x my friend was after the same buggy she gave up looking for one in the end x
Jess an Jenna I like the sound of both colour schemes x in my old flat my sons room was almost a milkshake yellow with cream walls x


----------



## mtln777

Hello everyone, Naomi my AF just stopped after 4 days?????? Went from super heavy to NOTHING!!!!! Then I get to work today and the girl asks me if I am pregnant cuz she cracked an egg and there were 2 yolks......Ug I just wanted to scream.... I WANT TO BE PREGNANT NO IM NOT........This is really got me down.......:growlmad: Trying to be patient but ALRIGHT Already!!!!!!!!!


My prayers and thoughts are in Boston right now.......so terrible :cry:


----------



## gnomette

Tara there is a girl who works days an is constantly going on about when am I going to have another baby its been too long since I had one x an all I wanna do is yell at her seen as its not like she dpesnt know I lost Elliott last year x af is still light just doesnt wanna sod off x so I know how you feel x I have a bit of an upset belly that I don't think is helping things x


----------



## gnomette

Af has gone back to being bright red this is one odd af!!


----------



## bazzb

Don't you just hate af
She's has a mind of her own !!


----------



## gnomette

Yeh driving me insane its never done this before!! Oh well fingers crossed she leaves soon x 
How you doing today Bailey what dpo are you now? X you symptom spotting yet?


----------



## bazzb

I don't think I od to be honest
Ff says I am 7 dpo
I had some ewcm today though

Ill keep tempting and sexing


----------



## gnomette

Sounds like a good plan any excuse for a romantic evening lol 
How's the new job?


----------



## bazzb

Lol yes ill be attacking dh tonight just incase 

It's okay.... Still adjusting,.,, and playing the lotto PMSL


----------



## gnomette

Haha I always buy a ticket on pay day lol 
I am sure that your hubby will be more than willing to oblige LOL such a chore pmsl


----------



## bazzb

Haha well in tought so
Turns out he had a bad stomach from our take away!


----------



## bazzb

I may still put on the lingerie and see what happens lol! If not there is always tomorrow morning lol


----------



## gnomette

I like your thinking Bailey lol I hope the lingerie worked x


----------



## gnomette

Af has finally packed her bags lets see how well this monitor works x
How's everyone doing?


----------



## bazzb

Yay for af being over
Good luck with the monitor :)

I'm grumpy I still don't think I od lol
I have an app with the endocrinologist Tuesday so ill tell her I'm not sure if I did or not


----------



## gnomette

Oh hun I hope you did x I hope your appointment goes ok x are you still taking tablets to help with the other bits she wasn't happy about when you had your bloods done do you think she would be able to tell in a blood test or something? X


----------



## mtln777

Sorry I have been absent......Been a little down....:cry: To make matters worse a mom at my daughters school, her husband had a vasectomy and 2weeks after dtd and didn't have sample anylized guess what SHE"S PREGNANT!!!! I'm happy for her but really u get a vasectomy and still get pregnant???? I just want a baby already sorry to be the Debbie downer I needed to vent......CD8 so I think i'll start OPKing tomorrow or Tuesday....I don't know anymore :shrug: Gotta run got a house full wiith my sisters 3 boys all under 5........plus my 2......Wish the dam weather would warm up already toooooo. We had 1 nice day and it was friggen snowing yesterday REALLY it's APRIL all my flowers are going to die....I am no fun to listen to....sorry for the rant just to add Mike and I have been at odds he's been working nights, I never see him and AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.....I need a vacation!!!!! xoxoxoxoxo Got nothing but love for all of u Tara:hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies!! Naomi glad af is gone.. Positive thoughts for you this month and lots of :dust: !!! 
Aw Tara sorry to hear you feeling low, it's natural to feel that way though so don't beat yourself up about it. I remember after my ectopic when we weren't allowed to ttc (cause of the metho) my friends little sis got preg and they weren't even trying.. I felt gutted and very green eyes if I'm honest. Which I felt bad about but as I said I think it's natural to feel that way. 
Bailey hope your appointment goes well.. Looking at your chart I'm a bit confused with it I must admit.. Temps don't seem consistent enough for O now but lets hope you have and maybe it's just variation of time or something. 
Afm I've had a pretty crappy weekend. Been feeling very sorry for myself. Been feeling like some of my friends don't bother with me now I'm preg and not going out drinking or clubbing etc (my close friends are not at same stage as me yet they mostly still doing what we've always done, which is fine but makes me feel lonely.) feel like I don't hear as much from them and sometimes, and ok this might sound selfish, but I wish they considered my feelings more and made more of an effort with me. Don't get me wrong I'm not expecting anyone to change their lives just cause I chose to have a baby, but maybe just be a big more considerate of how I feel. I must point out tht not all my friends like that- my workmates all still make effort with me and a couple of my close friends from uni/school. Guess I'm just sensitive. Had a big chat with my big sis about it who said its normal to feel that way- but to expect to maybe "lose touch" with a few of my friends as my life will change when I have a baby and some of them might not stick around. She says not to be sad though as if I do lose a few ill probably find I make a few new ones, probably with little ones of their own. She says that's life and not to look as it negatively. She says the true friends will stick around even if some fall by the wayside. Anyways I'm rambling. Sorry girls I'm just feeling a bit down. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

P.s. hope all you other ladies are doing well!! Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Dolly get use to that feeling cause until either they have kids or u can go out again it won't be the same. A lot of my friends I use to party with, I never see anymore and the ones with kids are too busy with their kids..go figure. I guess if you have a good sitter you can get back in the swing of things but you may feel your priorities have changed once LO comes and it won't be that big of deal. It's def lonely tho


----------



## bazzb

Awes Jenna sorry you feel that way, I'm sure I would also

Naiomi I had blood drawn to check my prolactin level and my thyroid 
If they are stil slightly high it could explain my delayed ovulation

Hope everyone ok

Oh Tara I no it sucks
Always the ones who aren't trying get preggo so easy
I am feeling sorry for myself this weekend also all I want is a baby and I can't even freaking ovulate :(
Xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz I'm sorry your body is going so crazy right now. What were the circumstances of you getting pregnant the first time, did you try for awhile or do anything special?


----------



## bazzb

I got off the pill last jan
Ntnp til June
Then used opk in July od around cd 23 I think and boom preggo
Before m mc my cycles ranked from 35-46 days
Since my mc my body is screwed it seems


----------



## gnomette

Jenna Yeh your sisters right some people you just all of a sudden won't see anymore cause your busy with your lo an going out all the time is just not possible but its ok cause some of them really will stick around an you may not see them as much as you did but you will look forward to it x I have a friend who I still see an still text who I met in elc she worked there an I used to take my son in x 
Tara sorry your feeling down ttc officially sucks I know its awful but we will get there when I work nights I hate it I barely see my husband part from an hour in the evening an possibly half hour in the morning its awful x hugs as always x were in it til the end don't forget x 
Hope everyone is ok x loves as always


----------



## Womble12

Sorry everyone's feeling a bit down. 

Bailey I still got fx maybe you ovulated, hope your doc can get you some blooming answers, I feel exhausted for you hun.

Tara TTC is just shit and it's so shit how some people just fall pregnant. They will never know how hard and frustrating it is. Hope you feel better soon.

Naomi, that does sound rubbish with not seeing your hubby, when you supposed to fit in the bd'ing after all!

Jenna, I completely sympathise with your situation. I think until your mates who don't have kids have them, they just won't understand. A couple of my mates have been supportive but also expecting me still to come out but not drink, but not just go out, they think I should be going away with them for boozy weekends, & I'm just like 1. I can't afford it, I'm buying a house and having a baby, and 2. Why would I wanna go away when everyone's gonna be drinking loads and I can't?! True friends won't care and won't pressure you. It's funny me saying that as one of my friends pressuring me is one I'm bridesmaid for, some friend she is!! Anyway, hope you're ok, don't feel lonely, we're here.

Big hugs to everyone else too. Xxxx


----------



## mackjess

I hear ya Dolly. My best friend of 14 years has 3 kids, 2 of them she had about a year after we started hanging out when we were only 22. I am her only "before" kids friend that she still has. She doesn't dwell on it much since lives change with kids and she has a new stock of friends now. Just every now and then she will realize it and be like, wow, you are the only person that I still talk to on a regular basis. I'm sure at the time it was tough but she seems to be fine with it now. And some of it was her doing when people didn't understand she couldn't be irresponsible, or couldn't figure out why after being at work 40+ hours a week and missing her babies, she'd want to stay around the house on the weekends.


----------



## mtln777

Happy 27 weeks Jenna and Jess............I know its 1 day early but GREAT accomplishment u mommies xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo Tara 

Naomi and Bailey CUD SOMEONE JUST GET US PREGNANT ALREADY.......:wacko:

Lots of love and hugs xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## gnomette

Sophie I only do 2nights separated cause I need to look after dd the day after I have been working but it means once we fall asleep tonight I wont see him properly til Wednesday when he finishes work its better than when I did 3nights all together that really did suck I wouldn't see him from Sunday afternoon til wed every week x I suppose its the same amount of time its just not all in one go now x 
I was a mummy at 19 (an single) I was the first to have kids so I ended up really lonely but it never bothered me once I had my son it didn't matter I just enjoyed going to sleep at night an getting a couple of hours solid before my son got up an vegging on the sofa lol 
Afm having a really down day I am crying at everything I am in the oddest mood an I am trying to talk to my husband about what to do for Elliott's birthday an he just said you deal with it its what you do isn't it so he is obviously in the same mood as me so I have given up an I am laying in bed alone sobbing cause its all I can think to do!! How stupid is that x I really need to snap out of it or I will end up in a pit 
Love you all by the way xx


----------



## bazzb

Aww Naoimi don't cry sweetie
You have every right to be upset 
Here for you Alaway
Much love xo


----------



## mackjess

so sorry Naomi. most of the time life is easier cause dh doesn't have a lot of opinions or input into stuff, but I really hate it when I need that help mentally for someone to make a decision or come up with ideas, and he won't. maybe your good cry well make you feel better it clear your head so you think of something. :hug:


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies. It's nice to know I'm not the only one feeling this way. I'm prob being a bit over sensitive about it all really but can't seem to help myself. 
Aw Naomi so sorry u feel so sad. Guys just aren't as good as us ladies at communicating when it comes to difficult things so try not to take it personally.. He's obviously just hurting too and it's his way of coping with it. Hope u are ok.. Lots of Hugs :hugs: 
Well I guess ill be Tara today and ask the question ... How are all these lovely bumps coming along?! Hehe. Must be getting big now?? I feel huge!! Little man has been a very active wee lad past few days its been amazing to watch him kicking away- it's like something out of "alien" lol . 27 weeks today!! Congrats to us jess! Officially in third tri.. Can u believe it?? Can't believe we've come so far xxx


----------



## bazzb

Happy 27 weeks ladies xx


----------



## mtln777

Oh Naomi ~ my heart aches for u.......:hugs: I can't imagine what u r going thru....I have been weepy as well not sure why???? I want you to know that know matter what I'm doing everyday I am always thinking of you....:hugs: always and forever xoxoxoxoxoxo Tara

Yeah for the 3rd trimester Girlies time for some bump pix and Jenna stole the words right from my mouth.....lol 

Sophia~ I don't think you said what ur heartbeat was sounding like??? LOVE TEAM YELLOW xoxoxoxoxo

Amanda how r u? Haven't seen u posting!!! :shrug: Hope all is well.......

AFM~ I don't know I am just sooooooooo blah, been rough over here....Mike and I haven't seen eachother and I feel like were at odds....I HATE NIGHTS,,,,,This is a HUGE problem everytime he is on them. it really puts a strain on r relationship.....UG I'm so annoyed and really just want a BFP but NO bding means NO BFP!!!!! Wish we could do it r selves :haha: Hope everyone has a good day lots of love and :hugs: Tara


----------



## MommyNikki

I'm sorry Naomi for going through such a hard time.

Happy 27 weeks to those of you who are there!


----------



## MommyNikki

Tara my mike has been gone a lot lately too and it's got me pretty stressed out. Hopefully it changes for both of us cause I know it puts a lot of strain on a relationship when you feel lonely or in need of attention.


----------



## mtln777

MommyNikki said:


> Tara my mike has been gone a lot lately too and it's got me pretty stressed out. Hopefully it changes for both of us cause I know it puts a lot of strain on a relationship when you feel lonely or in need of attention.

I DO and IT SURE DOES!!!!! I was so aggravated last night because I work mon weds and fri from 9-6 then I call him on my way home and the kids are fighting he's short with them and I'm like JESUS I don't even want to come home!!! Then his friend comes over when I do get an hour to spend with him......By the time he wants to hang out I'm ready for bed! Ug something needs to change cuz I am not getting prego myself lol.....I am going to start OPK's in am and hope I didn't miss Oing. I haven't had any CM so I am sure I am still safe.....PLEASE SAY A PRAYER FOR ME xoxoxoxoxoxox Tara :hugs: How are u feeling otherwise Nikki? Chasing rugrats and being pregnant! betcha tired comes to mind :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Kids tire me out fast. It makes me more sure of getting my tubes tied after this one. Being pregnant doesn't help my patience either and mike usually does something to set off the bomb lol. I'm trying to enjoy my pregnancy but as the weather gets nicer it's more evident that I'm going to spend another summer being hot and huge and tired and unable to do the fun stuff. 10 months is just such a long time lol. My job is going good but that's too freaking long too...lol I remember now why I wasn't working. I have some shorter shifts this week so maybe my legs won't fall off


----------



## bazzb

Nikki what is your edd?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Naomi- I'm so sorry that hubby is putting it all on you! I'm kinda sure that John would do that to...he has no party planning ability! Lol!

Congrats to you 3rd trimesters! Woohoo, you guys are so close to meeting your babies!

AFM- I've been keeping up with posts, but been to busy to post! I have a funny Mikey story to share. We have been putting him on timeout if he doesn't listen to us or does something he isn't supposed to. So yesterday, he started putting himself in time out if he doesn't want to do something I ask him to do!

It is so cold again today, I can't stand it! Yesterday I was wearing capris and a short sleeved shirt, but today I am in jeans and a sweater with a coat and gloves outside! I'm tired of this roller coaster weather! Just get warm already! (I might regret that statement when it's 100 degrees and I'm huge and miserable!)

Anyways, here is my new bump pic...I don't quite understand the grapefruit, because the papaya was definitly bigger last week...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MommyNikki

Bailey it's supposed to be aug 3 but Friday July 26 or Monday July 29th will probably be the exact day cause I will have to have a c section and I know they don't do them on the weekends and its always about 39 weeks so they don't risk me going into labor before hand and needing a emergency c section


----------



## bazzb

ohhhh okay
thats not too far away ;)
did you have a section with your other two?

amanda cute pic you are adorable!! xx


afm i had my app today.... my thyroid is functioning normal now yaya :) just gotta keep on my meds and to go to the dr once i get preggo to have my dose upped.. also my prolactin is now in normal from from 30 down to 12 :) who hoo
she aid there are no hormonal reason as to why i should not ovulate properly, all of my hormones are normal... and that sometimes it can take up to 6 weeks from starting the thyroid meds to really regulate cycles.. so im going to kinda kick back and not panic yet... (seriously) lol

oh and hubby ordered me 40 cheap opk from amazon today and i think they come with 10 cheapie preggy test i was very excited :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Bailey I did have c sections with my others. That's great news you got today...I'm so happy that they seemed to have leveled everything out for you. Hopefully a baby is right around the corner. It seems like u have a real good guy by your side too, I'm jealous


----------



## bazzb

thank nik
dont be jealous we have had our moments also:( some bad times
but things seem to be getting better... i hope to be preggo by my next app with the specialist which is in sept fx crossed


----------



## mtln777

Good Morning girls.......Hope everybody is doing good today. :) Oh Naomi where r u???? Sending u lots of :hugs: xoxoxoxo

AFM ~yesterday I was at my gf house and we were hanging out and I got "the Gush" of CM, totally felt like AF had landed again, so I left her house and went home to squeeze in a bd before Mike left for work....:) I was CD 11 yesterday and I didn't OPK it yet but probably should start.....Wonder if I just bd every other day til ??????? it will work? Is that how the SMEP plan works??? Any advice would make me feel better considering I WANT THIS MORE THAN ANYTHING!!!! and am tired of waiting...xoxoxoxoxo Tara :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Hey lovely ladies! Loving the bump pic Amanda! Bailey that's fab news about your blood tests! Pleased that everything is starting to turn around for u. Are u still using the fertility monitor? 
Aw Tara I can sympathise about the nights thing I hate when im working nights I feel really lonely and really miss Ross (my oh) when I'm
On them. It's hard isn't it. 
Nikki sorry to hear mikes been out a lot at night too.
Tara as for smep it's bd every day from cd8, then wen u get positive opk bd for the next 3 days every night, then a break of one day, then one more bd for luck! Lol. I did smep although we prob never followed it to a T as I was nightshifts half way through!! But we managed to bd every scond night for a week up until O then bd'd the night I got my positive opk, and the night after. Lets have our fingers crossed it works for u! What cd do u usually O?? 
Afm I'm feeling a lot less sorry for myself! Lol. My friends came up to mine last night and it was lovely. Turns out that actually they've not seen much of eachother either so we've all been feeling the same! We've promised to all try and make more of an effort despite work and other commitments. 
Had to take off my wedding ring on Monday as my fingers swole up like sausages! Now wearing it around my neck on a chain. Feet are quite swollen too- trying to drink plenty and keep them up when I'm resting to try ease them. Think I've also got a bit of carpal tunnel syndrome secondary to the swelling.. My hands getting quite tingly and pins and needles on occasion. Joys of pregnancy! Lol. I must admit I don't feel very attractive at all.. My legs look massive to me and I have developed spider/thread veins on them :-( I used to love my legs. Will they go back to normal afterwards? And also.. Embarrassingly I've developed some... Excess body hair! I'm assured this will disappear after I have the baby but its making me feel horrid! My belly looks like a gorilla! Hahaha. Tmi I know ladies! And finally, to top it all off, I keep leaking... Pee!! Not a lot but enough that I'm wearing a liner and feeling very self conscious. Don't even know it happening. Midwife says its just the weight of uterus and baby on bladder and that like everything else should clear up after bubs is born. But it's embarrassing!! And makes me feel like an old lady. 
So that's my embarrassing body for today :winkwink: hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## Dollybird

But if course you know I'd take double those embarrassing symptoms for this little man. Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Tara I am here I am just reading an running most of the time my cbfm is still reading low an according to my app on my phone o is due on Monday ish so wondering what's going on normally my opks start getting darker bout day 10 11ish so we will see what happens tomorrow an if the Lines are not getting any darker I am gonna use my normal opks an see what they do too x snapping out of my pit is just not working in fact the cb thing is just annoying me even more I think its just something to be pissed off with so snapping out of this is just not working I just seem to wanna cry for every reason possible I cried cause my husband didn't do the dishewasher I cried when he did do the dishwasher cause I wanted to be playing with the children instead of making dinner so Yeh aaaaghh is about all that sums up me x sounds good for you have you done your opk yet? 
Jenna Yeh its awful when you cough laugh an you pee a little but I used to take a spare pair of pants out with me just incase x I used to think everyone could smell me lol x 
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol I have been wearing panty liners for the past 4 years. Things just never went back for me. Even worse when I was pregnant with my daughter I went into a store and asked to use the bathroom and they took too long to get the key and peed my pants but didn't even know I did it. Horrible lol


----------



## bazzb

Jenna you will bounce right back after bubs is born
Your Right it's totally worth it xx


Got my test today
Here is tonight's opk
Not a bad line
Hoping it Turns ositive in a few days!


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz I'm so ready to start seeing your pee stick pics with 2 lines like that... I'm hoping this is your month :)


----------



## bazzb

The Nikki
Here is today to keep you all entertained lol

The control line seems to be lightening! Please turn positive soon :)
I think this test looks better


----------



## gnomette

Bailey I thought you ov'd a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## bazzb

Nope temps didn't stay high so no O
Hoping I do this week!


----------



## gnomette

Those are good looking lines x I don't think its far x


----------



## bazzb

Thx Naomi
How r your lines


----------



## gnomette

Cbfm is still saying low but someone said the new cbfm is saying low an their old one is saying high so I am gonna do an opk am see what that says cause loads of ewcm x


----------



## gnomette

Stupid phone won't let me up load a pic but opk is a lot like yours not as dark as control but really dark x so I know o is on its way x


----------



## bazzb

Yay maybe we can o together!!!


----------



## gnomette

Yay o'd last cycle with Tara an this cycle with you x I know o is not far away cramping in my left side (the side with a tube ) I don't know 
How much longer i can wait for a bfp its taking so much longer than it ever has done before x 
We will get there x so will Tara it will happen x


----------



## bazzb

We have too right! I feel my body doesn't want to work


----------



## gnomette

Yeh same here an the fact my husband who doesn't normally pay any attention to anything to do with ttc part from using it as an excuse to bd as much as we can has actually been asking how things work an what they test for an what it means is a sign its been
A wile since we started x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Girlies, I hope you both o soon!

Jenna- I know what you mean about the leaking! The other day I sneezed and had to change because I basically peed my pants! Lol!

AFM- yesterday was v-day! I told John that, and he was kind of confused until I explained it! Lol! So when do you ladies think the third tri starts? If you look online there are so many differing numbers from 26.68 weeks to 29 weeks...it's so confusing!


----------



## MommyNikki

My tracker says 28 weeks starts 3rd tri.


----------



## mtln777

Bailey and Naomi my OPK looks like that toooooo. I am due to O any day!!!!! This is it girls we can do this together!!!!!!!! I'll post a pix of mine later I am not at home.........Maybe this is a sign so us remaining 3 are going to be bump buddies!!!!!! :thumbup: Yeah I feel really good about this do u girls?????????? SOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED NOW......We bd'd tues and thurs and yesterday I started OPk and no smilie but lines were dark as all get out im cd 14 usually O around 16-19......Let's getter done ladies!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## gnomette

Can someone pm me their e-mail an I can send them my photo of my opk to post for me as my stupid phone wont let me on advanced an I have no computer x that's if you don't mind x my cbfm went from low yesterday to peak today??? How odd is that x


----------



## gnomette

Tara I love your pma mine seems to have gone on holiday as pma I hope we all manage it this cycle but cycle 11 its gotta happen soon x 
Hope everyone is ok x loves an hugs x


----------



## bazzb

I just pm you


I read some ladies in their first month go right from low to peak perfectly normal 
So glad u got a peak!!!!


----------



## gnomette

Really still confused me oh well stick to what I know next cycle I think pmsl x


----------



## bazzb

Ok I am
Uploading my opk from this am
And Naomi's opk

Blue handle is mine 
Green handle is Naomi's


----------



## bazzb

Omg it won't let me do them together 
Ok so here's mine lol


----------



## gnomette

Lol fanchoo Bailey yours is almost there!! I think we may o with in a day of eachother oooh!!


----------



## bazzb

U think so!!
I thought ours looked similar !!! Yay


----------



## gnomette

Yeh of not the same day with in a day or so yay whop whop


----------



## gnomette

Do you mind me e-mailing you pics to post?


----------



## gnomette

I recon tomorrow or Monday those lines will be darker than the control


----------



## bazzb

No no email anytime
Just let me no u did so I check

I really hope I ovulate

If next cycle doesn't regulate better I'm good to have to go back to my family dr


----------



## gnomette

My cycles are anywhere between 21 an 30days got drs Monday to see what happens next the whole thing is starting to annoy me now 
I hope you do ov too I know my cycles are not as long as yours but I do understand the not knowing when af is going to turn up x


----------



## bazzb

Big hug to u Naomi zx


----------



## gnomette

You too like you said it has to happen at some point doesn't it? x hugs to you too x


----------



## bazzb

I friggen hope so love


----------



## bazzb

Here's my pm test!
Please let it be positive soon! :)


----------



## mtln777

Bailey and Naomi guess what here is my OPK from today tell me all of ours don't look the same..........Now I did one cd 13 and todays was darker than that as I am cd15. So when the lines are dark ur Oing???? I am new to this :) Here's to BFP"s in May xoxoxoxoxo 
ALWAYS TILL THE END TARA :hugs:
Whay does that look like to you girl's??? Sorry it's upside down??? :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130427_195856.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mtln777

Actually I just went back and looked at ur girl's again....Bailey ur's is darker than Naomi's and mine. :thumbup: Please explain how this works. We bd'd tues and thurs and will be tonight if Mike's headache goes away :nope: I hope we catch the egg this cycle, we all have been more than patient and it strikes me as lucky that we are the last 3 and we are all abot to Ovulate....WOOT WOOT lots of love and DUST Tara


----------



## bazzb

Yours is almost posotive also
The test line needs to be as dark as or darker than the control line

Mine pm is sooo close!!!
I hope we all o in a day or two xx


----------



## bazzb

We bd today and I will again tomorrow 

I think mine is darker tonight than it was this morning

Think yours will be a lot darker either tomorrow am or on
The darker the better!!
Oh how I hope all 3 of us can be bump
Buddies love to u all x


----------



## gnomette

Bailey yours is almost as dark that will be pos by tomorrow 
Tara as soon as your line is as dark or darker than the control line its pos so as soon as that lines pos you need to bd for the 3days after that x an that's when you should get egg x


----------



## gnomette

We bd Monday Thursday morning last night I just hope its enough x we will get there girls we have to x I love you both loads xx Tara snap out of it wheres your pma? Your lines look good I recon Monday you wil be pos!! Get bd-ing girls xx


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies!! Amanda happy V day!!! It's lovely getting to 24weeks- so reassuring. I felt like I took a big sigh of relief when I reached 24weeks! 
Bailey, Tara, Naomi, it have my fingers crossed for your ladies! It's so exciting. Your O sticks are looking pretty good, :dust: all round!! :dust: yous have been waiting so long all three of you.. It's your turn!! And this thread needs some lovely new bfps! 
Keep us updated with sticks! 
Afm I've been working past few days so as usual I'm shattered.. Was up 5 times to pee last night- pretty much every hour (went to bed at eleven) ended up just getting up a 7 as needed pee again and also felt hungry. So much for a long lie in! Lol. So fed up with work just now- it's so tiring and the shifts are so long and busy. Prob feeling it more cause I know im counting down to mat leave now. Anyways, big Sunday walk today with the family, we tend to do it every Sunday. Gonna go get myself a bath to limber myself up!
Hope everyone's well!! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Jenna sorry the shift is so hard. Come on mat leave :)
Hope the warm bath helps, enjoy your walk wirh the family

Afm
My opk is lighter this am
Last evening it looked positive though
I posted it on countdowntopregnancy and 92% say it was positive
So I dunno what to think 
Posting a pic

Top one is lay nights
Bottown is this am with smu and a 3.5 hour hold


----------



## mtln777

HI here is yesterday's and this am..........So I was in bed with Mike last night and he says I don't know if I want another baby!!!!! WTF you said what?????So I seduced him and we bd'd lol and he certainly didn't do anything to prevent against :haha: Not now buddy we are SOOOOOOOO CLOSE!!! He will not be saying NO AGAIN lol He is just getting nervous.....Whatever I will handle that ladies :haha: I didn't get a smiley yet on the CB digi so it's close probably tomorrow I will have to bd tomorrow as we did tues, thurs and last night! covering my bases girls :) What do think of the sticks? Yesterday's seem to evap I think it looks darker on the post from last night. :shrug: Todays looks promising :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130428_112308.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mtln777

My Bailey we are feeling the same :haha: 

Naomi we got this one 3 BFP's :) we all or going to be bump buddies!!!!! Ready or not here we come to all u preggers!!!!!!!! :) lots of hugs as always I'm really excited about this especially cuz we are all about to O on the same day Really what are the chances of that???? You are the best Internet stranger friends I have EVER MET....lol Lots of love tooooooo Tara


----------



## bazzb

Yours looks better today Tara!!

Mine was defiantly dark dark last night so I recorded it as a positive!! Please let this be real
Ill take another one tonight to see what it is


----------



## mtln777

I think I might get a smiley face tomorrow I haven't been OPKing it since November and I was Oing CD16-19 so we will see what the am brings fingers crossed for u Bailey!!!!! Get off here and go BD lol..........:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Lol ill bd tonight :p


----------



## gnomette

My cbfm says peak an the lines are getting darker but my opk this morning was faulty the control line was really light an the other line was really dark so not sure what to think still like a dog on heat so gonna go again tonight an see what the cbfm an opks say tomorrow x 
Bailey I think its safe to say you o'd that line was difficult to decide if it wasn't as dark as the control x
Tara your lines are looking great x


----------



## bazzb

Thanks Naomi I counterd it as positive also

I think your test is positive today it's ok for control line to be lighter than the yay the test I've had that happen before :)


----------



## gnomette

I am gonna do another in a bit see what that says


----------



## Dollybird

Oh Tara it defo looks darker! My opks looked like that in the lead up to o.. Think it's just round corner for u! Try not to worry bout mike he prob just having a wee wobble cause its been so hard for yous. I'm sure he'll come round quickly, and at least he still happy to do the bd! 
Bailey defo seems like you've ovulated! Woohoo! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

I'm gonna do another after dinner to see if it's getting lighter 
If I can ever stop peeng so I can have a decent hold lol

And thx Jenna ill keep tempting to confirm


----------



## gnomette

Ok so according to opk its neg now no where near as dark so opk must have been pos Thursday Friday ish so must be o sat/today but got peak on cbfm yesterday an today so that would mean o is today/tomorrow ish so what one so I go with? Cb or cheapy opks?


----------



## gnomette

Tara I asked my husband if he ever felt like giving up an he said it has crossed his mind a few times but has never said anything cause its always been a blip when things seem like they are never going to happen when other things get in the way x don't take it too much to heart x he's obviously not too worried or he would have done something bout it last night x


----------



## mtln777

So I am having Oing cramps on my left side at the moment and I posted a thread in "Ovulation gallery" and asked who got a +opk that turned +BFP and a girl responded and said she bd'd cd19 and Oed CD21 and caught the egg.......At the moment Mike is refusing to DTD really??????? I guess I'll have to turn up the heat and seduce him :winkwink:.......I'm not even going to argue with him cuz he is to easy to break.....:haha: Sorry buddy We haven't come this far to turn back! 

I bet when I Opk in am it will be +......I also believe that what the girl said cuz last time I OPK'ed it I was bding after the smilie face. SO HERE'S TO THE TWW............Let's get it done girls!!!! Bailey and Naomi~ Were going to do this, it's OUR turn and IT WAS MEANT TO BE!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxo Tara 

Gotta run got some IMPORTANT work to get done....:haha:


----------



## bazzb

Lol Tara hope you seduced mike :p

Naomi the cbfm is automatic to give you the second peak so you prob od today :)

My opk is lighter tonight still so last night was defiantly my positive
Hope I od today or I will tomorrow fx for us girlies!! Xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Good luck girls! I feel very positive for all of you!

Tara, I hope you were able to seduce him!


----------



## Womble12

Phew, just caught up on about 10 pages!! Been driving to work all last week so no bus journey to read the forum. No more driving to work for me tho, as no longer on call cause of bump, so full time public transport from here on in :-(


The opks/cbfm all sounds so positive girls, hoping you all caught that egg!!!! 3 bfp's for April please  

When's the rest of you planning on going on maternity leave? I'm thinking of leaving it v late, like week before due date, but commuting in London is tough already, not sure if I'll make it.

Jenna, please tell me you're not doing night shifts still? You gotta slow down at work x

I'm at v day today!!!!!!!! Hurrrraaahhhh!!!!! Can't believe it!!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Happy V day Sophie!!! I'm starting mat leave at 33 weeks- well actually I'm officially starting mat leave at 36 weeks but taking three weeks annual leave prior to it which will take me off work at 33. I would've tried to work up later but for me it's just not poss- not with the long hours and busy shifts, and of course my back prob. Plus I'm shattered. Looking forwrd to it! Not doing as many nights now but have a couple this month. Actually I want meant to be doing any this month but I kinda need to for the money side of things (unsociable hours pay) so I asked for a few. If I didn't do any my wage would be down by about £300! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Happy v day Sophie a d Amanda!


----------



## gnomette

Happy v day ladies xx so Bailey 2ww has properly started where's Tara an her sticks lol


----------



## bazzb

My temp didn't rise a lot
So I'm not hopeful
Lets are what the next few daya bring xox


----------



## gnomette

Would it normally rise a lot after o? Don't give up hope yet x


----------



## bazzb

Well it can take a few days usually
I'm just being grumpy lol


----------



## mtln777

Ok so I want to scream.......................................After all of Mike's complying he decides last night he doesn't want to have sex because he is not sure we should try now :saywhat:....I am sooooo mad that he keeps changing his mind. One day it's yes and the next it's NO...:brat: I know he wants to and why he chose's to do this at the last minute when I REALLY need him to be on board I don't know....He had no problems having unprotected sex the last week. Honestly I hope Saturdays BD works cuz, I know he wants a baby and THERE IS NEVER A GOOD TIME..So I am very disgruntled today I didn't OPK this am cuz I would've been madder to see what the stick says...I know I O'd yesterday from cramping and CM..

I'm so frustrated and don't know what to do....Please help me back up girls cuz I am DOWN and PISSED......:cry:


----------



## bazzb

Tara I am so sorry
Men suck!! N

I'm in a mood too
I just wanna no if I od:(
Hugs girl


----------



## mtln777

I just don't understand.......I mean he has NO PROBLEM DTD last tues, thurs and sat and now this????I was sooooo close and feel like hitting him in the head with a baseball bat.....I was so bitchy to him this am and he is trying to kiss my ass I'm jus ignoring him. I told him how I felt and said I am sick of waiting....Does anyone think it's possible I am still in the running??????:cry:


----------



## mackjess

If you think you O'd yesterday and DTD Saturday, then it sounds like you've timed it perfectly.


----------



## bazzb

^^ what she said


----------



## Womble12

Def still in the running Tara! Fx! Feel tense for this tww ladies! Please please please you all deserve it!

Jenna, I am sooooooo jealous of 33 weeks!!!!!! Oh man, that'll be so lovely!!! I think I'll go off at 38/39 weeks, eek!!! Maybe I won't make it that far....!!!


----------



## gnomette

Your definatly still in the running o would try an sit an talk to him tonight x he can't pick an choose x
I am pissed for you x but you are still in the running x 
Bailey give it a couple of days your
Not out x


----------



## bazzb

Thanks Naomi your so positive xx
I Hope ur right
I can't take another 100+ cycle
Ill be Calling my family doc of no af in a few week they gotta give me something


----------



## mtln777

I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOO ANNOYED AND ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been crying all am..........I am so tired of this fucking shit......(sorry for my language) I don't know how much more I can take!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## gnomette

Oh I am positive for everyone else that's easy xx 
I saw my Dr today to ask her what else I could do about my irregular cycles she's done a scan an bloods already so there is nothing more she can do an she is quite shocked that I have not fallen pregnant yet as I have always managed to fall really quickly before so she has referred me to the consultant so gotta wait now x


----------



## gnomette

Tara try not to worry things will be ok things will work out x give it a couple of days an try an talk to him again x if things don't happen this month there is always next cycle x


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Tara try not to worry things will be ok things will work out x give it a couple of days an try an talk to him again x if things don't happen this month there is always next cycle x

I know but between me u and Bailey I was getting emotionally invested this cycle............It's sucks when ur emotionally invested cuz the let down is worse!!!!!! I mean of all things to screw it up!!!! Him???????????? I mean I can't take the oops it didn't happen NOT oops ur not getting a donation today but u were fine to have one the last week everyother day.......MEN u can't friggen figure them out....Let's just hope I scored the good swimmers I guess that's all I can hope for!!!! I can't talk to him now cuz I feel like strangling him....Nights makes him soooooooo moody!!! :dohh:

Thanks for the love Naomi :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gnomette

Tara he's probably got cold feet is all after the first post you put up I spoke to my husband an asked him what he thought on what mik. Had said I figured who better to understand a man than a man I don't tell him everything that's said on here but I figured this time he may be able to help so I gave him a rough guide an he said that he's probably just as worried an stressed as you are that things are taking a wile an that every time you get a bfp an things don't work out it hits him hard too an seeing there is nothing that he can do to help or make things better for you gets him down aswell makes him feel useless an that can put a man off cause he's worried bout it all happening again an he hates that it hurts you so much so like I said there is no way that your out of the running so give your self time to calm down an then speak to him explain how much you want this an how you would feel that all the heart ache would have been for nothing if you were to give up now that you understand that things are hard for him too but you would rather he spoke to you properly instead of just saying he doesn't know if he wants another baby x see what he says x love an hugs as always


----------



## mtln777

So I opk'd it after work the line was lighter then yesterday. It was yesterday after all Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hope it worked. Xoxo Tara


----------



## bazzb

That's good
Mine line was lighter today too!!
Hope we od together!
All 3 of us xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Good luck girls!!


----------



## Womble12

Here's hoping )) x


----------



## gnomette

Cbfm has gone back to low x so who knows what will happen x


----------



## bazzb

Just a waiting game now Naomi! Xx

My temp barely rose again so I dunno
Ill do another opk when I get up.


----------



## gnomette

Bailey your temp does look like its rising though x so don't give up yet x 
I have a feeling that its not gonna happen for me for a long time that its all gonna be for nothing x I am going to do another opk in a bit make sure that's completely neg x not feeling we bd enough or that my body is actually working properly x


----------



## bazzb

I'm feeling the same Naomi
Xx
My opk is negative but still a decent line

I think if no o is confirmed in a week or so I may start the progesterone(prometrium pills) to bring on af
What do u ladies think???


----------



## gnomette

The line on my own is almost gone still a line but faint but don't need to squint x I would give it a couple of weeks before you take the progesterone tabs see what happens x your temp is still going up so that's gotta be a good thing x


----------



## bazzb

Ok I'll wait a few weeks but then I'm taking it
No way in having a 100+ cycle again 
I can't handle it! I'm a mess

All I have done is cry all weekend and this week
I feel I don't work I can't even ovulate
Like seriously!! This is f'd up
It's been 7 months since my mmc and I have ovulated 1 time on cd 113


----------



## bazzb

Sorry for the rant girls xx

I also just check my cervix it feels high and sponge like
And I had some ewcm
Maybe I am just about to o??


----------



## gnomette

What's spoke? Hun I am right behind you it must be so infuriating x 
I just has some spotting? Brown an some red smears when I went to the loo wtf is going on? According to opk an cbfm I am about 3or 4dpo surely that's too early for implant bleed? So I felt my cervix its hard an closed? Didn't dtd last night I fell asleep on the sofa!!


----------



## gnomette

Just seen your edit maybe your just bout to o mmmm its a bit odd x


----------



## bazzb

It is 
I guess I have to wait and see :(

Hmm why r u spotting so soo ??? Odd as well :(
I think too early for implantation Alsp


----------



## mtln777

So Mike and I had a long talk last night and he apologized for what happened and admitted he was nervous. He said we really didn't talk about it after the MC and chemicals and then we took the break to rebuild my uterus. He is FULLY ON BOARD now so here is to hoping Naomi, Bailey and I all caught the egg! All the extra prayers are needed for the next 2 weeks!!!!! So excited it's sooooooooooo our turn. Have a great d
ay girls xoxoxoxoxo Tara


----------



## mtln777

Bailey and Naomi, let me be the voice of reason today......LET'S RELAX!!!!! We have done what we could! we all had the same OPK's so let's just go with that we are officially in the TWW and why could it not be implantation bld??? It could and if u twooooooo were closer I'd slap u silly for being negative :haha: If it doesn't work this month girlies we always have next month right????? Let's see what time brings before we FREAK out.....Naomi I have a really good feeling about this and Bailey I don't think you should take the pills until we know it's a BFN.........Let's be positive loves it's freaky we were all synced up.........It's going to happen we have to believe that!! xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo LOVE U BOTH LOTS :hugs::hugs::hugs: Tara


----------



## mackjess

I agree Bailey. Wait and see what happens in 2 weeks, if no AF or no BFP then go to the doc about the pills. Maybe having a plan will make you feel better, and you won't have to deal with another long cycle!


----------



## mtln777

I thought since you have never seen me you girls would want to know what the voice of reason looks like :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130430_120313.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## bazzb

I have the pills already Jess fr last time but I didn't use them as af started
Ok I'll see what the 2ww brings girls
Thanks for being rational


----------



## bazzb

And the voice of reason is a pretty blonde xx


----------



## gnomette

Aww Tara I don't know why that's not what I was expecting you to look like I don't know what I was expecting but your still perdy x


----------



## gnomette

Reason has left the building i'm afraid I know this consultant appointment is going to take a wile An tbh I am petrified that that's it for me no more kids Yeh I love the 2 here with all my heart but I really want another baby an its a year tomorrow since Elliott was born sleeping an my husband was late home from work so he didn't get to sit with me an the kids for dinner (not a big thing but to us its the one thing we do as a family every day) an this spotting I googled (bad nomi) so no reason here today!! I just wanna curl up in a ball an just sleep through the next couple of weeks x


----------



## bazzb

Wish lived closer
I feel like doing the same thing xxxx
My fear is ill never be a mom

A lady at work Juat came in with her two week old baby
:( my lil girl would be that age :(


----------



## Dollybird

Aw ladies sorry yours are feelings bit down. It will happen for you's though I know it will. Hoping that you've all o'd and caught those eggies this month- I really will be praying for you's. Lots of love and hugs :hugs:
And Tara it's lovely to see what u look like! Always nice to be able to put a face to a name xxx


----------



## bazzb

Thx Jenna xx

I called hubby crying earlier that I'm a barren woman who will never be able to give him kids
Dramatic I know, just one of those days

When he picked me up at work today he had a pandora bag sitting on the chair
When I opened it there was a charm inside
It's a pink flower(I love pink)
Ill attach a pic


----------



## gnomette

Awww bless him xx that's really sweet of him x men can be thoughtful sometimes x x how you feeling now can't help but think my bad few days has collided with yours an I have not been much help xx 
Tara glad things are getting sorted
With you an mike x 
I can't sleep!! 
Jenna how you doing now?


----------



## bazzb

I'm a bit Better dh really made me feel
Special. He said having a kid is not his number 1 priority and being with me is and if we r lucky enough to have a kid then that's great- if not we have each other... Too sweet bless him 

Not your fault I'm feeling this was we both r just frustrated 
Love ya Naomi


----------



## MommyNikki

Awe I'm sorry you guys are having such a rough time. I'm sure you guys will fall preggo soon...sometimes great things happen when you least expect it. It's really nice to have men that care so much for you guys. Bailey the pandora thing is really sweet and actually made me jealous seeing as though my oh wouldn't even let me wear a pair of bed pants (one pair of like 7 I bought him) even though I was wearing them last night and he knows I don't have too many pairs right now that don't dig into my csection scar...so I started world war over it first thing from waking up and of course now he will be out all night with his friends.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Oh ladies, I'm sorry your feeling so down! It will happen for you all!

Bailey, that was so sweet of your DH!

Naomi, I'm not sure about the spotting, but can't ovulation cause spotting?

Tara, I'm glad you and mike are on the same page now! Btw, your pic is very pretty!


----------



## bazzb

Oh Nikki why is he being such a douche:( im sorry hunny


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol I don't know. He's actually been good lately (except for going out) like he potted a plant he bought me last week for me cause I had been asking about it and he was being sweet but this morning I woke up to him on the phone and when I asked for the bed pants he was on some dumb shit and then started talking shit about me right in front of me to his friend on the phone and I lost it. It's gonna be a LONG summer


On a side note...does anyone have twitter?


----------



## bazzb

that is just rude, i have a bad temper so i probably would have tackled him to the ground LOL im crazy


nope i dont use twitter


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I have a twitter acct, but never use it! I guess I just never got into it!


----------



## MommyNikki

Bailey please move closer lol ...

Amanda I had one before for one day and didn't know how to use it but I started a new one up tonight and its much easier to use on my iPhone. I'm a reality show junkie so I follow all the people from my shows but was trying to get some more people I actually know lol


----------



## Womble12

Tara, agree with Naomi, I don't know why but I didn't expect you to look like that! V pretty. Glad you and mike chatted and sorted stuff.

Bailey, your oh is lovely! You got preggers before so you will again, I'm sure of it.

Naomi, this time when I fell pregnant I got some dark brown spotting right before i ovulated. I panicked and thought wtf is going on. Was when I was on holiday too so kinda depressed me. As it turns out, that cycle I fell pregnant. I think the spotting was possibly old blood from my cervix opening ready to recieve the swimmers, but its just a guess, but all I'm saying is don't lose hope, as look at me now!

Nikki, when is your oh gonna cut you some slack? He makes me mad on your behalf. Hope he doesn't go out all night, thought he promised to cut down on that? Big hugs to you nikki, i hope you are ok xx

Not on twitter am afraid, soz.


----------



## MommyNikki

Still not home...3:25 am...bars close at 2.


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Aw bailey that was soo sweet of your other half. And he's so right you know, having eachother is the most important thing. Although I know how u feel- I felt that way before this preg, wasn't ovulating for about a year before my ectopic and it made me feel miserable and like if never be a mummy. But things change.. And u will fall preg again it's just a matter of time. In the meantime though u know u can moan/ vent to us anytime and we'll be here for u :hugs: . 
Nikki sorry mike being an idiot just now. It's a man thing they do stuff like tht at times.. Try not to take it too much to heart.. But make sure he makes it up to you! :hugs: 
Ooh Naomi I've heard of others having spotting at 4dpo- sometimes ovulation spotting from a particularly strong egg bursting out.. Lets hope so! :happydance:
I'm not on twitter either.. Well I am but I never use it.. Couldn't get the knack of it. Facebook I use though. It's more my thing. Lol.
Not much exciting news from me I'm afraid. Just more tiredness and swelling of extremities. Lol. Feelin a bit sorry for myself again today- friends are going out at the weekend, and its drinking, and its without me.. So makes me feel a bit left out. But I'm going for lunch with my workies on Friday so I'm sure they'll cheer me up. Just need to get used of this whole life changing malarkey. Just don't know why some people feel they hve to change how they are towards me just cause I'm preggo. Thankfully its only a few of them like that, But it still hurts a bit. Aw Im such a moan. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw just seen your post nikki.. Sounds like he needs to grow up a bit it's not fair of him making you worry- especially when you're preggo. Could he have fallen asleep at a friends? Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

No he came home finally came home at almost 4, with the dumbest story I ever heard, high, and I found beads on my passenger side which leads me to believe that during some point during the night some bitch was in my truck. I had him bag his shit and dropped him at his sisters. I'm done with it.


----------



## Dollybird

Aw nikki you're much better off without that idiot by the sound of things.. His behaviours is absolutely unacceptable and you deserve better. What a complete and utter jerk, I feel so annoyed at him for you. Hope u are ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## bazzb

Omg I really don't like this guy
You are 110% better off without him 
I hope your okay, we are always here got you, vent, bitch, cry to us anytime ok
Exta hugs xxxxx


----------



## bazzb

Girls thx for letting me vent I needed it
Still no temp rise so ill just keep waiting....... You girls are the best btw xx


----------



## Womble12

Shit Nikki, he treats you so badly, you're better off without him. This is so much to be going through right now, I'm so sorry hun, wish could come check you're alright.


----------



## Womble12

Bailey, vent away. Hoping so bad for ya to fall pregnant!

Jenna, sorry your friends are being but small minded & its making you feel left out. When ur babies here you won't care so much tho, and you'll have something that they will be envious of! 

I'm an emotional wreck today, keep crying. No reason why, just fed up. Hubby keeps losing stuff, this time its bus swimming goggles and trunks. Only had the goggles a week, only £20, no big deal, but the week before he lost his phone? The week before his jumper, you get the picture! Its never anything important by its continuous and every penny is so right right now, just pisses me off when I'm taking my own lunch to work every day, cancelled my hair cut, etc all to save money, & he can't remember to pick his stupid swimming gear up off the gym changing room bench!!! Anyway, as I said its not important, just think doesn't take much to upset me right now. Just had 24 weeks check up at go, all was good, so that's good news! Heard heart beat and doc said he could hear the baby was kicking loads and I couldn't even feel it!! Off to work now...


----------



## mtln777

My My My lots going on here......Where to start????? A big Thank You for all the nice comments...:awww: :)

Naomi ~ My heart is skipping a couple extra beats for u today as you make it through this day......U have every right to be down, and remember to keep in perspective it's happened so many times already it is going to happen again!! I feel strongly that this is it for you....Elliot wouldn't have it any other way.....He is ur angel and wants to complete you....Lots of :hug: Always and till the end!!! Don't lose sight of the end of the tunnel cause that's what u would tell me...xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo Tara

Bailey~ My fellow TWW :hugs: Girl ur Oh is soooooo sweet how could u not feel blessed.I should have a 2week old tooo..But I can't dwell on the past cuz that will bring me down....I want you to PUT THE THERMOMETOR DOWN and STEP AWAY......:rofl: Lets just relax the next Two weeks and see what it brings.....You do have the option to take the med need beeeeee. Sending LOADS haha:) of :dust: 

Jenna~ I know your feeling left out but people judt don't understand how emotional you are right now....TRUST me when ur little man comes you won't care who is still by ur side cuz ur true friends will be....Don't feel left out you can be a hermit in ur PJ's and have us to count on for the next 11-12weeks WOW ur getting close....HAPPY 28 WEEKS (u tooooooo Jess):yipee:

Nikki~ I'm sorry you are dealing with Mike, must be the week of ASSHOLIO'S :dohh: There is not much more you can do other than leaving him and to find pearls????? UNACCEPTABLE to the highest extent....U have some serious thinking to do!!!!! U are way better than that and honestly do u want ur kids to see a man treating you that way??? They cannot think it is acceptable to behave like this....I know ur kids are little but be aware they do pick this stuff up.....I am praying you will get the courage to do what is right...Even if that means going on withoiut him...DO KNOW you always have someone to count on here :hug:

Sophia~Happy 24 weeks a couple days behind but hey means ur even farther now...lol That would drive me crazy about ur OH......So stop being fruggle urself and GO GET UR HAIR DONE....U deserve it...U are pregnant and a woman always feels better after she gets her hair done!!! Especially while pregnant!!!! 

Well I'm leaving someone out my brain is on overload with u AWESOME GIRLS!!! Love it gives me something to do at work.... 

AFM~ I have been having loads of CM.......I am only 3-4dpo so we will see what the TWW brings I am being positive for Bailey and Naomi since they are having trouble keeping up with me.....Lots of extra :hugs: to all of u and SMILE BNB girls :thumbup:


----------



## mtln777

where is everybody?????? I'm bored at work looking for u gals....:)


----------



## mackjess

Tara, I'm TIRED at work. 3rd Tri fatigue is already kicking in for me, I'm going to be in fine shape over the next 10-12 weeks. Yikes! :haha:

Nikki- I hope you get some rest after your night last night.

Thinking of everyone and FX for those in the TWW.


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks for all the support girls, missed work today cuz no sleep but I kicke him out... Found out he was bar hopping with 2 of his buddies last night and some girl...hmm.. So I've devoted today to selling anything and everything he has. He'll hath no fury like a woman scorned and believe me that Mike is about to feel the heat.


----------



## bazzb

Oh no!!
That is unacceptable behaviour


----------



## mtln777

Bailey Smile cuz WE LOVE U!!!!!! :)

Nikki~ U GO GIRL!!!!!! Sell it all........lol u can do better and he is NOT ever going to change....Can I ask how old u r?? Jus curious :)



WHERE ARE ALL MY BUMP PIX LAdiES been quite a minute since u last all posted well except for my faithful weekly AManda :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

:) smiling Tara

Just Nikki's oh pisses me off!! She does deserve better!!


----------



## MommyNikki

I'm 25, 26 in July he's about to be 31 in September tho and still so immature...he's lucky he hasn't called back yet. It's only a matter of time cause I can't wait to call him out


----------



## mtln777

Getm Nikki, he's a lahoooooooooooosssssseeeeerrrrr. Time for him to grow the F up!!!!! What does he get high on???? Weed pills cocaine, u get my drift, I know addiction and I think he is a good candidate.....But having another bitch riding around in YOUR truck is plain out disrespectful....No excuse for that...

Naomi Just want you to know I love u dearly and am sending you hugs even if ur reading and running been thinking of u all day and everyday for that matter (not in a creepy way lol) :) just trying to muster a smile for u xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxxoxox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyNikki

He had coke


----------



## mtln777

SO not cool with a pregger and 2 small kids at home.....U know what u have to do! Were here for u always xoxoxoxoxo



On a lighter note was just on people.com and seen channing tatum running in London, you UK ladies I'd be running after him.. :haha:


----------



## mackjess

Well that is bad news bears Nikki. Makes you wonder why he wants to have children if he's not grown up enough to handle them? I know this is probably really tough to go through when you are pregnant, but I think you'll feel better after he is gone and things calm down. Like Tara said, We're all here for you.

Naomi, super big hugs for you girlie. And you just have whatever moods you feel like and don't worry about it. Do whatever it takes to get you through this, and then you can focus on being in a better mood. :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Thinking of u Naomi xx

Nikki coke really?? I hope your ok
I feel for uxx


----------



## mtln777

I am speaking on behalf of all the girls on this thread for today.......:flower:

I would just like to send out a group :hug::hug::hug:to Naomi while she gets thru this tough time. May u find peace and feel stronger after getting through this difficult time. Do know we all are here for you and have nothing but LOVE for u. :hugs2::friends::hugs2::friends:


Love all of your BnB girls........Tara.Bailey,Jenna,Nikki,Sophia,Amanda,Nicki,Jess (I don't think I forgot anyone) Forgive me if I did...xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## bazzb

I think that's all of us
Lo!! So many lovely ladies xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Naomi- so sorry you are feeling down! Lots of :hugs:! We are here for ya girl!

Nikki- it sounds like you are better off without mike! He doesn't deserve you, and you definitely deserve better! Stay strong girl! Lots of :hugs: to you too!

Tara- here's my new bump pic! Lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Womble12

Thanks Tara  Right back at you all xx

Naomi hope you are alright, thinking of you.

Nikki, coke?! Oh my god. You got 2 kids and 1 on way, & I'm presuming he drove on all of that too? You are still young, you are far better off without him, but I know it must hurt so much to even think about it right now x

Great bump pic Amanda!! Getting bigger and bigger, tho the fruit doesn't look bigger! I'll post one when I get home too!

Xx


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Sorry I was MIA last night. Ended up having a lovely day yesterday ( after all my whining!) my friend text and asked to meet and she'd bought me some gorgeous baby stuff, then my sis, her bf, and dad surprise visited me at night which was lovely (all off the cuff which made it even nicer cause I've not spoken to anyone really but you guys about how lonely I'm feeling.) 
Nikki you are defo doing te right thing.. What an idiot he is, and at 31 as well!... He should know better. And you definitely deserve better.
Life is too short to be miserable. :hugs:
Naomi honey hope you are ok. Tara put it perfectly. We are all here for you and thinking of you. :hugs: 
Sophie you get yourself to hairdresser and treat yourself!! I was quite naughty yesterday- had a bit of a splurge at the clarins counter and then bought a new dress and jacket, felt so guilty, but my friend says you know what we deserve a treat! Being preggo is hard and once baby comes there won't be so much time or money for treats so best get them in now! Lol. I must say I used my clarins stuff last night and it was soooo worth it- my skin feels and looks amazing!! And I needed a nice outfit for my lunch with my workies tomorrow- fed up wearing the same two outfits (the only two that fit) over and over again. 
Amanda lovely bump pic!!!!
Bailey hope you're feeling ok and not worrying too much about temps etc.
And lovely Tara you are always the voice of reason and the cheerleader on this thread and for that I thank you :hugs: lots of love. 
Nicky hope you are well.. Presuming you're in Spain just now! Saw your artists impression of what the place will look like when it done and it looks amazing! 
Jess hope you're good too. Work is exhausting isnt it? When do you go on mat leave?
Just had an amazing brekki- croissants with melted cheese and ham... Mmmmmmmmmmm heaven. 
Hope everyone's doing ok an that I've not missed anyone out!! 

:dust: baby dust for the tww'ers! :dust: 

Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Bump pic from last week - 27+3... Bit blurry I'm afraid! Will get a 28 week one up soon! Xxx

View attachment 608211


----------



## mtln777

Cute bump pixs.....Jenna pretty soon you won't fit in that bathroom lol oh the joys of pregnancy......:haha: Amanda tooooooo cute an ear of corn.....Seems bigger to me???? I'm sure u tooooo


Nikki How are u doing?

Naomi I'm here when u r ready xoxoxoxoxoxo Always til the end xoxoxoxoxoxo 

Bailey How r u feeling???? Any signs we wuf be 6dpo now right?


----------



## gnomette

Thank you for everyones kind words yesterday x it was a day of trying to hold everything together so as not to upset the kids so dd decided to be ill all morning then the chicken I put in the freezer Tuesday morning wasn't defrosted then my microwave decided to give up the ghost so I couldn't defrost the chicken then my husband had no signal where he was working so the one day I want to talk to him an I couldn't then was late home cause he was finishing the job he was doing so he wasn't home for dinner (again) so by the time he got home it was time to take the kids to my dads for the night an we went to our favorite place sat down in our favorite pub that is sat on the beach watched the sun go down an talked bout everything we came home snuggled on the sofa everyone who promised they would never forget him did an the people I didn't expect to remember did x thank you everyone x 
Nikki your so much better with out that complete an utter waist of breath go you selling all of his stuff you can I am so cross he would do something like that I personally don't think I would have even given him a lift to his sisters I would have made the wanker walk xx sending you massive hugs xxx 
Dolly sounds like you had a lovely day glad you got some pampering x
Bailey glad you had a better day yesterday x 
Tara loves ya loads x


----------



## nicky160880

Hi Girls, sorry I've not posted in ages. Life is pretty manic and thank god I've been feeling OK cause otherwise I don't know how I would have managed. Jenna thanks for not forgetting about me - you are so sweet to like my fb page :)

Anyway I have been keeping up with the thread even though I've not written anything. Firstly, Naomi - I'm really thinking about you lots, such a difficult time. I would hug you if I could, but at least your got a lovely family and these girls here to make you feel better xx
Nikki, man I'm so sorry your having to go through this. My last partner was a bit like that and its so hard because at other times he could be so nice. But, to cut a long story short, in the end I didn't think family life was compatible with him, so i ended our 13-year relationship before we started trying for kids. I'm not saying that's what you should do, these things are not so cut and dry (esp with kids involved) but like the other girls said you are so lovely and deserve to be happy :)

Tara - your pic is beautiful. Funny I thought you would have brown hair haha not sure why but i did! but anyway you look lovely as a blonde! :)
Loving seeing the bump pics - mine is getting bigger too. will try to post a photo later.

tara, bailey, naomi - really really really hope this is your month. i'm always rooting for you and keeping my fingers crossed.

afm - Just got back from Canada on Sunday (I was away with work). Bailey your country is so lovely :) So have enjoyed a relatively chilled week getting over my jetlag and long journey. My house in Spain is coming along (slowly if not surely!) but am starting to have serious concerns about it being ready before the LO arrives!!! we'll see!! So I go off on maternity leave from work next Wednesday and that's me off for 19 months!!! OMG I can hardly believe it! My boyfriend is coming over from Spain on Wednesday to to help me get my stuff together to move to Spain the following week. Its funny because although I know this is what I want it doesn't stop me bubbling every time i think about leaving. I know it was probably a silly idea to make all these big life changes when 6-7 months pregnant but i didn't really think it through. And my sister is sad that I'm leaving and keeps telling me that I can change my mind and that she feels like she is losing her sister and that she doesn't think we will hardly see each other anymore :( Even just writing this is making me sad :( Anyway I know change is always the hardest bit - I'm hope I'll feel better once I'm over there. I will still check in with you girls once I move - excited to see more bpfs and eventually so lovely baby pics :)
Physically I'm feeling really good, this has defo been the best part of pregnancy for me, but I have a feeling its not going to last much longer now i'm in my 3rd tri.......
anyway must go for now.
lots of love to you all, nicky xxx


----------



## bazzb

Naomi it sounds like you and hubby had a nice day considering the circumstances xxx

Tara I didn't o yet so I'm not 6dpo I honestly think ill o this week my cervix is soooo high today that I can barely reach it lol

Jenna glad you splurged and bought yourself
Something pretty you deserve it

Beautiful bump pics ladies
Sophie it's your turn!! ;)

Nikki hunny r u ok??? Xx


----------



## bazzb

Nicky glad you had fun in Canada :)
All these cHanges are overwhelming but you are doing what you want and u will be so happy once your settled xx


----------



## jabish

HELLO EVERYONE...it's been a few months since i have been here....and am at 11dpo with a bfn this month so far....feeling very discouraged almost ready to quit trying..it's been about 8 years


----------



## nicky160880

Hi Jabish, Sorry you've been trying for so long. It really must be so hard. Just so you know I didn't get my first BFP until 16dpo. Everyone and every pregnancy is different - try not to feel too disheartened with a bfn at 11 dpo. x


----------



## mackjess

Naomi, glad you had a good evening together.

Here is my 28 week bump. You can also tell a little bit that the bbs have gotten massive. Today I'm wearing one of the first nursing bras so it's totally smashing me down and they still seem massive! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20130502_114459.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bazzb

Jess I love your hair like this
And holy boobies!!! U look cute though

Hwy jabish sorry u r feeling down xx


----------



## mackjess

Thanks, I actually got the blow dryer out today and acted like I cared. hehe, A lady at work told me the other day that my hair looks really good when I have it pulled up in a pony tail or bun, that my face looks pretty. I was like that is great to know because its going to be happening A LOT. :haha:

Jabish, sorry to hear that this has been going on for so long. What do the doctor's say?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

So the ear of corn is just supposed to represent the length, I'm sure baby isn't that skinny! Lol! The other comparison was a cantelope, but I accidentally did that a few weeks ago so I didn't want to again!

Jenna- cute pic!! We've definitely gotta splurge sometimes! I went and got a long overdo mani/pedi on Saturday!

Nicky- welcome back! I'm glad you had a great time! Yeah for maternity leave! Change is always hard no matter what, I'm sure it is a good move for you. I know it will be nice to be closer to your oh!

Bailey- I sure hope you O soon! 

Jabish- it's good to hear from you! I'm sorry about your bfn, but like Nicky said 11dpo can still be early! Lots of :hugs: to you!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jess, great bump pic! I like your hair too!


----------



## mackjess

Thanks, I only did it because it was so cold today!! I didn't want to go outside with wet hair.


----------



## gnomette

Jess I wish I looked that when I was pregnant I look spotty an over weight pmsl x 
Jabish welcome back xx sorry your feeling low x some people don't get bfp til 16dpo so don't give up yet xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jess, can you believe this weather? Snow in May! Really?


----------



## bazzb

Oh no!!
It's 28C here today!! Beautiful


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yep! This is how crazy our weather is, it was like 85F on Tuesday and we gave our dog a bath outside and my son played with the water hose, and now it's 33F and snowing!


----------



## mackjess

it's snowing again in the Midwest. pretty sure this has never happened in May.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> it's snowing again in the Midwest. pretty sure this has never happened in May.

I think they said its happened 2 other times, the last time being in 1907!


----------



## bazzb

Wow girls
Crazy weather!!


----------



## mtln777

It's so lovely and sunny and warm here hence why my attitude has been so good......I love nice weather.......Jess what a cute bump u r sooooo pretty....I'm tired this am let me wake up and I'll be back at work.....xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo Tara :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gnomette

Wow snow in may!! That's weird xx 
Ok so Bailey an Tara who's gonna cave an test first??


----------



## mtln777

I had my last AF 4/13 soooooooooo I am going to see what the new month of may brings......hopefully BFP for us remainders!!!!!:flower:

How are you today/??????love and hugs as always!!!!xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## gnomette

I'm not bad back to work tonight going to let off sky lanterns with the kids for Elliott tomorrow when I get up x how are you getting on x massive loves an hugs as always xx


----------



## Dollybird

Jabish don't be discouraged! 11dpo is still early days! Hope u get your bfp soon.. Keep us updated!! 
Jess you look lovely! Absolutely glowing.
Nicky it's normal to feel some sadness- even though is something you want. It's always sad to be leaving something behind- which I guess we all do when we move really. And change is emotional.. Probably even more so when you're prego! Glad you're well though and feeling good. 
Naomi sky lanterns are a lovely idea. You can imagine them sending little thoughts and wishes up to Elliot. 
Afm in bed already and it's only 8pm. Was nightshift last night though so exhausted. It's pouring down here and very windy- I love sitting in the house feeling all cosy and hearing all the wind and rain outside! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

I caved an ordered tests on Amazon xx oops my finger slipped pmsl 
Nicky its gotta be hard leaving everything you know behind but its gonna be a great adventure for you xx an everyone will be over to see you x flights are not that expensive xx


----------



## bazzb

Sky lanterns sound beautiful Naomi! Xx hope you Re ok:hugs:


----------



## gnomette

Yeh I'm ok I think x I still have my wobbly moments x my husband is brilliant though he's not always the most tactful person in the world but he tries his best an does ok even if he does need to try 3 times to say the same thing to make it sound like he does actually care x thing is I know what he means so the way he says it first off honestly doesn't bother me i know what he means x how are you?


----------



## gnomette

May have to cancell going to do sky lanterns this evening cause its cold an really windy an keeps trying to rain :'( its not dark yet so gonna have to see what its doing luckily my sons not at school Monday so we can try again tomorrow if we can't do it tonight! Why does the weather do this it did this when we wanted to do them on his due date but either way we are going to spend time with the kids gonna let them stay up late an play games with them x really pissed off stupid bloody weather x


----------



## jabish

mackjess said:


> Thanks, I actually got the blow dryer out today and acted like I cared. hehe, A lady at work told me the other day that my hair looks really good when I have it pulled up in a pony tail or bun, that my face looks pretty. I was like that is great to know because its going to be happening A LOT. :haha:
> 
> Jabish, sorry to hear that this has been going on for so long. What do the doctor's say?

they say it's PCOS on top of i had some of my cervix removed plus age plus insulin resistance..lol...i did start atkins and have ovulated on my own cause the doc wont give me anymore clomid cause the highest dose didn't work...just feeling defeated i guess.....thank you for the responce :)


----------



## jabish

Luv the baby bump pic mackjess


----------



## bazzb

hope you got to do your lanterns naiomi xx

jabish im sorry hunny, i still havent ovulated this cycle either and im on cd 42 lol


----------



## gnomette

No as soon as we got outside it started raining x x so we are going to try an do it this evening the lanterns are in the boot of the car ready x so who knows xx


----------



## mackjess

hang in there jabish. a few years ago my tests for pcos were inconclusive, but they said that were close, and I was prediabetic. I wasn't ttc at the time, but my doctor did mention I probably wasn't ovulating. I cut out gluten, sugar, caffeine and artificial sweetener, along with stopping most carbs, exercises and lost 20 lbs and here I am. the diet I did was similar to paleo, I just modified a little to suit my tastes.


----------



## jabish

14 dpo here and no symptoms of pregnancy except bb's hurt but that's pretty much normal for me at this time except they are sore neer my pts also...but also no signs of :af: either...have been haveing twinges on the right side of my uterus all day..had some cramps 2 days ago during the night...and considered myself out of the running..not sure what to thing
k..i know exactly when i oed and i have a 14 day LP
any thoughts?


----------



## mackjess

I'd say test if no AF tomorrow. FX for you.

:dust:


----------



## bazzb

Test to,orrow
Gl Hun xx


----------



## gnomette

I would test tomorrow xxx good luck xx 
Bailey how you getting on?


----------



## bazzb

I'm okay same ol
Did you do your lanterns hun?


----------



## mtln777

Hello Girlies..........:flower: The weather has been so nice here I was at the beach yesterday all day and we got scorched!!!! My kids have burn marks from there bathing suits :( I even 85 SPF'd them?? Great to have this weather makes everyone so happy......Well here I am at 9dpo and nervous as all get out....I will NOT cave and test as u girls know that is not my style. :) I will wait it out for a bit til at least I think AF will be here....Seems to be a couple days later each month but I have always been like that. 

Jess you look great! Nice boobies wait til ur LO is born u think there big now :winkwink: When I had Lily we were home from the hospital out first night and I was new to the Breastfeeding thing so I took my shirt off to nurse and Mike was like Holy boobs I was like BACK OFF!!! There no longer ur's :haha: Oh the joys of pregnancy!!!!

Naomi~ Hope you got to set ur laterns off. I was telling my mom about it yesterday and she said what a lovely idea!! I was like yeah that's right my bestest internet stranger friend...lol. How are u feeling otherwise???? When u going to cave and test????

Bailey~ What the dam heck?????NO O????AHHHHHHHHHHHHH I'm screaming for u! When are u going to start the pills to bring on AF? Test first! Just to be safe xoxoxoxoxoxo

Nikki hope all is well with u and u r staying strong!!! xoxoxox :hugs:

Hello to everyone else and Jabish TEST TEST TEST!!!!!! I'm usually not pro-tester but I'm excited for u fx crossed...:hugs:


----------



## gnomette

We didn't do them yesterday the wind was blowing back towards the mainland an I don't want them to hit someone's house an damage it so we took them to a castle today that has a water maze its been so hot here i burned!! Kids were ok though x I don't think my tests will be here til wed/thursday at the earliest but I do have the ones for that study to do but I am not going to do it yet x been keeping busy so not had time to dwell get wobbly every now an again but I am ok x 
How you getting on Tara do you have any tests stashed incase you decide to cave? 
Bailey do you think ff is accurate? Your lines an symptoms were saying you o'd? I don't know anything about temps could it be wrong? X


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> We didn't do them yesterday the wind was blowing back towards the mainland an I don't want them to hit someone's house an damage it so we took them to a castle today that has a water maze its been so hot here i burned!! Kids were ok though x I don't think my tests will be here til wed/thursday at the earliest but I do have the ones for that study to do but I am not going to do it yet x been keeping busy so not had time to dwell get wobbly every now an again but I am ok x
> How you getting on Tara do you have any tests stashed incase you decide to cave?
> Bailey do you think ff is accurate? Your lines an symptoms were saying you o'd? I don't know anything about temps could it be wrong? X

Honestly NO I have NO tests stashed and I don't know why I got this Eerie feeling that we all are getting BFP's.(I know it's a lot to ask 3 BFP's but, not impossible)....I feel a little I don't know what to feel cause it has been so long for trying and overtime I have felt this is it and AF shows her face....I could be or I'm not prego!!! No sore boobs yet or tons of CM. So who knows but if it doesn't work out hey "There is always next month" (til the end xoxox) 

How lovely you sent them from a water maze :flower::hugs:

Also I think Bailey's temping might be wrong those stixks looked definitely O time, however I am not a temper either. 
It is another beautiful day here 78 and super sunny and I am stuck in work all day :( Love BNB on days like this I am always looking for positive thoughts :)


----------



## gnomette

I have had no time to symptom spot if I am honest I am bout 7or8 dpo an tbh I have no idea I am properly not sure so we will see xx 
There's always next month if not I have got a proper positive mental attitude I think good things are on the way for all of us xx this could be the sun talking as I have been out in it all day its almost 9.20pm here but I feel good things are coming I saw 2lots of 2magpies to say the rhym is one for sorrow 2for joy so lets hope they are right x 
Well done you for not having any stashed xx in it til the end xx loves an hugs as always


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> I have had no time to symptom spot if I am honest I am bout 7or8 dpo an tbh I have no idea I am properly not sure so we will see xx
> There's always next month if not I have got a proper positive mental attitude I think good things are on the way for all of us xx this could be the sun talking as I have been out in it all day its almost 9.20pm here but I feel good things are coming I saw 2lots of 2magpies to say the rhym is one for sorrow 2for joy so lets hope they are right x
> Well done you for not having any stashed xx in it til the end xx loves an hugs as always

Funny you say that cuz, a girl at work cracked an egg and it had 2 yolks, which is supposed to mean someone is having a baby and I am the only one at my work of child bearing years....:dohh: ???????Sooooooooo we will see, as for the test situation, I live 3min from the store with the 88cent tests and I always find myself in the isle a couple days before AF is due because If I am preggers it will show on a cheapie!!!!! so it's not I don't have a stash it's I don't need one yet..lol :haha:

Yeah for the SUN :happydance:


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey girls, sorry I haven't been on here much..I friend of mine passed away unexpectedly and it's been crazy lately. Home life is good tho. Everything worked itself out and I appreciate all the love and support. Today helped mom with yard work and I'm burnt and exhausted lol hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## bazzb

Glad your okay nik
I've been thinking of you xx


----------



## gnomette

Nikki glad you have things sorted sorry to hear about your friend xx hope your as well as you can be xx
Tara I have to go into town to get tests if I want them an they are more expensive than on line so I try to order them off Amazon x I have heard of the double yolk thing all we can do is hope keep the pma going x ok so I miscounted I am 9-10dpo I really am going to hold off testing until wed/thurs at least x til the end xx


----------



## mtln777

gnomette said:


> Nikki glad you have things sorted sorry to hear about your friend xx hope your as well as you can be xx
> Tara I have to go into town to get tests if I want them an they are more expensive than on line so I try to order them off Amazon x I have heard of the double yolk thing all we can do is hope keep the pma going x ok so I miscounted I am 9-10dpo I really am going to hold off testing until wed/thurs at least x til the end xx

I thought u were 9 or 10 dpo lol. Ur the same as me silly. I feel awful today kinda like after?????? Still early though we will see. Hugs and hugs as always. Xoxo


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hi ladies!

Sorry I haven't been on in the last few days! This weekend was rainy and yucky so we spent most of the weekend being couch potatoes! Lol! I finally got the stroller I've been wanting! It's a Joovy Caboose Ultralight, it's normally a $260 stroller that I got for $125! Yesterday was the first nice day since our May snow last week! Mikey has his first swim lessons last night, and he loved it!

Tara- Our pediatrician friend told us that anything over 50spf doesn't really give any more protection, they just make it to be able to up the price.

Jabish- have you tested yet?

Bailey- I can't believe you haven't O'd yet!

I have a good feeling for you TWWers! My FX for all of you!!


----------



## mtln777

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on in the last few days! This weekend was rainy and yucky so we spent most of the weekend being couch potatoes! Lol! I finally got the stroller I've been wanting! It's a Joovy Caboose Ultralight, it's normally a $260 stroller that I got for $125! Yesterday was the first nice day since our May snow last week! Mikey has his first swim lessons last night, and he loved it!
> 
> Tara- Our pediatrician friend told us that anything over 50spf doesn't really give any more protection, they just make it to be able to up the price.
> 
> Jabish- have you tested yet?
> 
> Bailey- I can't believe you haven't O'd yet!
> 
> I have a good feeling for you TWWers! My FX for all of you!!

Amanda ~I know when my sister handed me the bottle of 80 SPF I told her it doesn't work over 50 just more expensive.....I gotta google this stroller ur talking about... I heard a lot of people like it.. :) How are u feeling???


----------



## mtln777

So okay girls maybe I will cave and test this weekend cuz, dam I am bloated and feel like hell!!!!!! I am not sure where this is coming from and it feels like pressure in my abdomen?????? Ug just let it be a BFP coming NO AF!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## gnomette

Tara Yeh I thought it was Monday today so thought yesterday was Sunday cause my son had a day off school yesterday it was bank holiday here so that's why we were able to take them out yesterday oh dear I am really not ready to go back to work tonight x when do you think you are going to cave? Sorry your feeling crappy I hope its all a sign of a bfp on the way 
I have been really hot I put it down to the weather but this morning was miserable quite cold an raining but no stil hot an I didn't have a jumper on under my rain mac (only a thin thing) so think I am coming down with something! Oh dear I cant get sick I don't have time but oh well we will see what happens feeling hot all the time is not gonna break my pma lol 
Amanda couch potatoes on a rainy day sounds like bliss fingers crossed it brightens up an you can get out soon going to Google your buggy x 
Bailey how you doing today xx


----------



## gnomette

Amanda that's the one my friend wanted xx it looks really handy x


----------



## bazzb

I'm ok
I called my family dr office and booked an app for the 21
If af arrives before that or I so ovulate I will cancel it

Dh is coming to the app with me
We need answers if there is "nothing" wrong but I am ovulating I want them to give me something to help so I fig if I being dh along I won't be such a pushover like I normally am


----------



## gnomette

Bless ya like I said before I don't see how you didn't o from your opks but will the drs not be able to give you something to help you o rather than something to bring on af x fingers crossed you will get some answers if it was me I would keep the appointment an see if they can help with your cycles being so long xx I hope you get some answers x I hope things get moving soon x much love an hugs xx


----------



## bazzb

Yah I want something to help me O
So dh is more bossy than I am I get intimidated easy 
Like if dr says I just need to give it time I sont protest


----------



## bazzb

And my opk is super light now so I dont no what wrong with me


----------



## gnomette

Have you been doing opks over the last couple of weeks cause that lines not as faint as I would expect it to be even the last one I did was a lot lighter than that so I would say your either about to o or that o has been an gone? Don't take the you need more time just be firm tbf since I started going to the drs bout my cycles being irregular in September an its only now that they are sending me to see the consultant so I know I am not as pushy as perhaps I could/should be of it comes to anyone else I am right up there putting my foot down x so your not the only one lol


----------



## mtln777

Man Bailey I was sooooooooooooo sure u O'd with Naomi and I but Naomi is right that is dark.........Dam bodies WHY CAN"T WE JUST BE NORMAL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh: 

Man girls I am really feeling Icky, so bloated and look like im pregnant but not sure why I am having such a full feeling in my belly. my boobs aren't sore but do have some CM more than normal I think........2days down for work and 1 to go....CALGONE TAKE ME AWAY!!!!!!


----------



## gnomette

How have you not caved an tested? I have a bit of a bloated belly an that's bout it I don't know if I even o'd off the side that has a tube but I actually feel quite chilled an not at all worried if it doesnt happen this cycle there is always the next one x its just takin its time happening x don't get me wrong I want another baby so bad I just can't keep stressing x


----------



## MommyNikki

Girls I hope this is the month for all of you. It will be exciting once these bfp's come rolling in. It's funny how life works cuz you guys are stressing right now about becoming pregnant and I'm stressing now because I am. I've been getting very nervous lately..for bailey with no other kids, one kid will be a breeze (unless you have multiples) Naomi, Tara..are you nervous about juggling life with another child? I read somewhere today that moms with 3 kids are more stressed out that mothers with any other number of kids and it scared me because I feel stressed and exhausted a lot...I'm hoping its mostly because of being pregnant but I'm not sure and I only have 3 more months. Babies are a lot of work and I'm just hoping I can get through this.


----------



## bazzb

You can do it Hun
Is mike around? Can help you

we are always here if you need to vent or just to chat ok love ya girl xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Tara- I'm feeling good! The baby is sitting really low and I constantly have to go to the bathroom, and I get heartburn a lot. But other than that I'm good! I am so excited for you to test and post that bfp!!

I have read a lot of reviews about the stroller, cuz I knew I wanted a sit-n-stand, but most other brands are still long like a double stroller and hard to steer. And the joovy is shorter and supposed to be so much easier to steer! I'm excited to try it out when the baby arrives!

Bailey- I really hope you O soon and if you don't that the doc will have answers for you! Have you been tested at all? PCOS can cause irregularity, and it can be treated with meds. I was diagnosed with a slight case of it before Mikey and was put on meds and got pg with him in less than a month after I started the meds!

Sophie- I can't wait for your bfp too!! I'm ready to look at some positive sticks!


----------



## Womble12

Hey all, just catching up on all the posts. 

Bailey, you sure you haven't o already? I know the temps don't look like it but your opks really did, & temps can be affected by lotsa different things and may not be accurate. Make sure you test before taking any pills!

Tara and Naomi (Amanda think you meant Naomi rather then me Sophie  !) looking forward to some positive news soon!! Jabish, you tested again yet?

Nikki, glad to hear you are ok. Is mike back home or still with his sister? 3 kids will be hard I'm sure but you'll get thru. My mum did it and my husband comes from family with 4 kids and his family were broke and loved in a tiny house, but all made it thru to be happy and succesful now.

Amanda, I know what you mean about baby sitting low. Ok when sitting down but when I stand its like plop on my bladder, need loo!!! Happy you got your stroller!

Can I ask a question, I feel my baby but not constantly all day. At work I guess I'm busy so not thinking about it, but at night I can go a couple of hours with no feelings. And it seems lighter too but guessing that's cause there's less room in there for it? Just remembered I need to do a bump pic, I'll do one tonight!

Hope everybody else is good, guess we are all getting to the stage where we are getting more tired and less mobile now! Sophie xx


----------



## Dollybird

Hey everyone! Hope you're all well. Not much of a post at the mo- I'm not long in from work and shattered so will post better later! Just wanted to drop by and say hi so yous know I've not forgotten yous! Sophie try not o worry too much about movement- it all depends where bubs is sitting and what position. As long as you getting regular movement no need to worry. 
Bailey I also wonder if maybe you have ovulated and temps are maybe off a bit..? Hope you O soon If you've not already. I'm another one with pcos.. Wasn't ovulating at all when gest diagnosed. But I lot a little weight and started eating a bit healthier and Lo and behold started to ovulate. Amanda is right though there's lots of meds that can help if pcos is what's causing the irregularity. 
Ladies the bladder thing- I can empathise! It's terrible when I'm walking- sometimes I've only just been and feel like my bladder is full to burst! It's a nightmare. 
Nikki hope you're ok.. Sorry you're feeling a bit freaked out and low, you're having such a hard time at the moment it's only natural to feel that way. Just to reassure a bit but my big sis had 5 kids.. All boys- ages 2-14. And she reckons after you have the first two any more dont make a difference lol. I'm sure you'll be grand chick. And I'm so sorry to heat about your friend. :hugs:
Looking forward to some bfps.. Desperate for you ladies to test.. Tara I camt believe you've not caved yet! Lol. Naomi I'm glad you're feeling so chilled about things, it's the best way to be. Oh and I'm glad to meet another superstitious nut like myself! My hubby laughs at me cause I always say hello to the solitary magpies to ward off sorrow! 
Turned out to be a long post on my behalf anyways despite the tiredness! Lol. Getting new carpets fitted today the guys are just in doing it now so sadly no sleep for me as yet :-( only three weeks left till mat leave! Woohoo! Sooo pleased as I'm shattered. Having a lot of discomfort now- getting a lot of swelling in my hands and feet- and some carpal tunnel to go with it! Terrible heartburn also , and sadly the morning sickness seems to be back and here to stay- but nothing like it was in first tri thankfully. But man am I ready to jack in work and put my feet up!! 
Anyways ladies, hope you are all well. Any word from jabish and whether she tested?? 
:dust: xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Baby just kicked so hard my belly is shuddering! Lol. Don't think he likes the loud hammering from the carpet fitters! It made me laugh so just thought I'd share. Wish I'd caught it in camera! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Hi nikki no I am not too worried about juggling 3 cause my son is going to be at least 10 by the time another is born an dd is off to school next September so the only time I am going to have all 3 will be school holidays xx
Sophie its normal for babys to slow down a bit cause they don't have as much room but if your ever worried that lo hasn't moved as much as he/she was give your mw a bell an see what she says an they will always check you if your worried x 
Dolly I have just finished nights but dd is not really in the mood to snuggle down so gotta just rest as much as I can x 
Amanda that buggy is supposed to be fantastic xx


----------



## bazzb

I had a scan to test for pcos in feb and as far as I no I was okay
But I will definitely ask at my app in a few weeks 
I eat pretty healthy, can't afford to loose any weight. I've struggled to gain right my whole life. I'm finally about 113.

Don't worry won't take any pills tithing testing first!

Jenna the funny the baby kicked that hard!!

Sophie I think it's normal as long as you still feel
Him but its always good to ring the dr to be safe 

Amanda what a lovely stroller!! &#128522;


----------



## gnomette

Jenna Yeh always say good morning to every magpie I can be mid sentence an I will all of a sudden salute an say morning Mr magpie pmsl 
Bailey hope your feeling ok today I have no experience with super long cycles but I do want you to know I am here if you ever need a chat x 
I did a bit of stalking an jabish has not been around since she posted on here last x 
Tara did you cave yet? Pmsl
My tests were only dispatched yesterday so I am wondering if they will be here before the weekend x 
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yes Sophie, I meant Naomi! I guess that's what I get for posting at midnight! Lol!

Sophie, don't worry about movement to much, not only is there room constriction, but baby sleeps a lot too!

Jenna, sorry about the swelling! My feet have swelled a few times if I'm on them too much, but not everyday. I have had baby kick hard a few times too! One time was when we were just getting in bed, and John had his hand on my belly, and he said, "wow, that was a hard one!" 

Nikki, I hope your feeling better!


----------



## gnomette

He he Amanda is proof baby brain does exist lol xx


----------



## mtln777

Well lookie here all the girls re here today......:happydance: Loving it!!!! Thanks for all the well wishes and I WANT THE BFP THIS MONTH NO DOUBT, but as well I am with Naomi (till the end xoxo) and if it's not this month next month is a new start......WE will get there.......WE HAVE TOOOOOO!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

symptom list for me soooo far......

Boobs are getting a bit sore,CM is present, moody as all get out, tired and bladder is the size of a pee + bloating sounding promising :shrug: and I am around 10-11dpo testing is coming up maybe sunday a WONDERFUL Mother's day gift a BIG FAT BFP!!! :thumbup: 


Lots of love for my girlies as always xoxoxoxoxoxo Tara


----------



## gnomette

Tara I am off into town tomorrow I may end up buying a test not sure why as I am almost certain that af is on its way I am craving chocolate!! Its a pretty sure fire way of telling its on its way x 
Sounds great for you though I am really excited for you xx I really hope you get your bfp for mothers day x that would be so lovely x


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh good luck with testing ladies!! I'm excited for you! Just up from my nap and discover my feet are even more swollen! They like the feet some old ladies get that wont for into their slippers right.. U know what I mean? Lol. Not worrying too much my blood pressure was low when I took it last night at work, so think its just normal preggo swelling despite the vastness of it! My big sis had a lot of troubles with swelling from about 30weeks onwards so I think I must just be same as her. Just having a nice bath to ease them (they Achey and tight) and hubby is away getting a Chinese takeaway for our tea! Yummy!! Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Ooh good luck with testing ladies!! I'm excited for you! Just up from my nap and discover my feet are even more swollen! They like the feet some old ladies get that wont for into their slippers right.. U know what I mean? Lol. Not worrying too much my blood pressure was low when I took it last night at work, so think its just normal preggo swelling despite the vastness of it! My big sis had a lot of troubles with swelling from about 30weeks onwards so I think I must just be same as her. Just having a nice bath to ease them (they Achey and tight) and hubby is away getting a Chinese takeaway for our tea! Yummy!! Xxx

Oh Jenna the joys of pregnancy....................Have u thought of a name yet?????? Hope u rest up and feel as good as it gets!!!! Almost 30 weeks woot woot :happydance:


----------



## Womble12

Morning all (or evening us/Canada ladies!!)!

Did you buy a test Naomi? You gonna do it? Eek!!! I'm feeling positive for you girls this month!

Tara you doing anything nice for Mother's Day? Must just be Mother's Day in the usa as don't think it is here? Amanda, how about you, doing something fun?

How's the feet this morning Jenna? Hopefully going on mat leave will mean you can put your feet up and try and reduce the swelling. Can't believe you go off in 3 weeks, that is so soon!! Nicky I know you are off v soon too, what about you jess, nikki and Amanda? I still have nearly 3 months!!! But least am nearly in double digits on days to go, woooohoooooooo!

So my baby is not much of a mover I've decided! After spending all last night worrying, I felt maybe one kick, this morning I'm awake at 5 & still nothing. At 6 I got up and ate grapes and drank very strong orange squash, & it got the baby moving, but only for about 5 mins, now back to nothing! It must be the positioning don't you think? Just need reassurance I needn't worry, as its not that I'm feeling nothing, its just nowhere near as much as a couple of weeks ago. I think baby is v low as the pressure on my bladder is intense!


----------



## Womble12

Twinkletots, seen you browsing, how you doing? Long time since heard from you, sure you were posting when this thread first started?x


----------



## twinkletots

Womble12 said:


> Twinkletots, seen you browsing, how you doing? Long time since heard from you, sure you were posting when this thread first started?x

Hey! Yeah still been stalking you ladies since I got my bfp on this thread in November. I am now 28 weeks which I can't believe!
Great to hear most of you still doing well, can you believe we made it this far?!
Not going to stop stalking until the last oned get a bfp, this was a very lucky thread and think if you hang about long enough it will happen! Sending lots of love and luck out to you x


----------



## twinkletots

Womble12 said:


> Morning all (or evening us/Canada ladies!!)!
> 
> Did you buy a test Naomi? You gonna do it? Eek!!! I'm feeling positive for you girls this month!
> 
> Tara you doing anything nice for Mother's Day? Must just be Mother's Day in the usa as don't think it is here? Amanda, how about you, doing something fun?
> 
> How's the feet this morning Jenna? Hopefully going on mat leave will mean you can put your feet up and try and reduce the swelling. Can't believe you go off in 3 weeks, that is so soon!! Nicky I know you are off v soon too, what about you jess, nikki and Amanda? I still have nearly 3 months!!! But least am nearly in double digits on days to go, woooohoooooooo!
> 
> So my baby is not much of a mover I've decided! After spending all last night worrying, I felt maybe one kick, this morning I'm awake at 5 & still nothing. At 6 I got up and ate grapes and drank very strong orange squash, & it got the baby moving, but only for about 5 mins, now back to nothing! It must be the positioning don't you think? Just need reassurance I needn't worry, as its not that I'm feeling nothing, its just nowhere near as much as a couple of weeks ago. I think baby is v low as the pressure on my bladder is intense!

Try not to worry womble, think its normal to have quiet days and positioning can affect how much you feel. As long as you're feeling a few wee wiggles regularly, I'm sure baby is fine.
If you are worried tho maybe speak to your midwife?! My wiggler responds very well to a sugar intake!!


----------



## Dollybird

Yes I have a name.. Me and hubby have had it picked for awhile. We are gonna all him Jaxson, and call him Jax for short. It means "God is gracious, has shown favour" which is how we feel about our wee man.. Plus we just like it. We've been keeping it secret from our family and friends though, as we wanna keep a surprise for them since they already know its a boy. Any of u other ladies got names picked yet?
Sophie don't worry about the quiet days too much.. I was like that with this one at about 25 weeks too, and worried alot on those days.. But around 27-28 weeks he became more and more noticeable, and now it seems likes he's always on the move.. And has his own wee routine. Is your placenta anterior?? It can effect things alot. Bet your wee one is moving around like a wee dervish you just can't feel it so much yet.. Give it a week or two honest.. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh and the feet are no better! Big sausage toes!!! No chance of fitting into my boots today.. So Sandles it is! But then I'm embarrassed to wear Sandles as people will see how massive my feet are! Hahahaha. 
Any testing going on today ladies? Hope u got a rest yesterday Naomi? I was exhausted without my sleep.. Bed by 9pm! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

twinkletots said:


> Womble12 said:
> 
> 
> Twinkletots, seen you browsing, how you doing? Long time since heard from you, sure you were posting when this thread first started?x
> 
> Hey! Yeah still been stalking you ladies since I got my bfp on this thread in November. I am now 28 weeks which I can't believe!
> Great to hear most of you still doing well, can you believe we made it this far?!
> Not going to stop stalking until the last oned get a bfp, this was a very lucky thread and think if you hang about long enough it will happen! Sending lots of love and luck out to you xClick to expand...

Hello twinkle! Glad you are doing well! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Got bout half hour my daughters been out of sorts for the last couple of weeks an last night she got in my bed was sneezing an starfishing between me an my hubby I was too tired to even bother to put her back in her bed I just came an slept on the sofa just so I could get another couple of hours kip I am absolutely exhausted today though so I didn't bother with town I just came home 
Twinkle glad to hear your doing so well x do you know if your having a girl or a boy? X 
Jenna jaxon is a lovely name x sorry your feet are so swollen x 
Womble its more than likely its just the position your lo is laying in xx 
Hope everyone is well today xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Sophie your baby may be on a different schedule than you and moving more while your asleep. As long as you are getting movements I wouldn't worry. 

Twinkle congrats again!

Dollie, I like Jaxson :) we're naming our boy Mylan to keep with all the other M kids.

Bailey did u have your dr appt yet? Naomi or Tara did u guys test yet?


----------



## bazzb

App is the 21st

Waiting until after the long weekend


----------



## twinkletots

I like the name mylan!
We have stayed team yellow but everyone keeps gelling me they think its a boy cos my bump us so huge!! Could be a big baby or could just be all my chomping over the past few months.
Anyway I am so rooting for you guys to snag that bfp this month or very soon anyway. you ladies deserve it x


----------



## gnomette

No decided not to go into town an my amazon tests are not here yet lol I can use a cb one I got with the study but I know they are not that sensitive an I honestly dont think its gonna happen this cycle x 
Nikki how are things with you now is mike back with you or still with his sister? X 
Bailey how are you today x


----------



## bazzb

I ok I guess
Sorry ice been so quiet
Don't feel like posting my negstive feelings on you guys


----------



## gnomette

If you need to rant feel free xx that's what were here for xx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks love
Just so done with ttc
May buy another dog


----------



## Womble12

Bailey, try not to feel negative, but feel free to post as much negativity as you want, is what we're here for x

Twinkle so good to hear everything is going well! We are also team yellow!

Jaxson and Mylan are both nice names, different too. We are Ava for a girl and possibly Caleb for a boy but can't decide on boy name!

Thanks for reassuring me on the movement thing everyone, I look forward to reaching 27/28 weeks and baby moving more! I don't think I have anterior placenta, or at least the midwife didn't say so anyway.

Hope your lo gets well soon Naomi. Is the clear blue test a digital? As yeah they're not v sensitive. If its the standard test they are still sensitive tho. But may aswell hold out if you can.

I'm off swimming now, not sure how much longer I can keep it up but gonna try!


----------



## bazzb

Have a nice swim!


----------



## MommyNikki

Namoi, mike is home and things have been a lot better. I'm sure it won't be our last bump in the road but I've been trying to be better on my end as well to give him less stresses and in turn will help curb his need to be out of the house. 

Bailey I'm sorry all the stress. If you feel like you want to take a break from ttc, then I would suggest you do so. I would ntnp and still keep your doctor appts as if you were ttc but I can only imagine how stressful it would be to test and ppl and chart all the time and follow everything like clockwork just to have your body do its own thing. You were able to get preg before so don't stress to much that it will never happen cause it will but sometimes things happen when they are supposed to, not always when we want them too. Keep your head up..when it happens I will be here just as happy for you as you will be


----------



## gnomette

Bailey don't give up completely xx you have been through so much to give up like nikki said why not try ntnp an just take things easy for a bit x I am so sorry things feel so crappy at the moment xx big hugs xx 
Nikki I hope that things work out in the long run for you an I think the name mylan is lovely xx 
Sophie have fun xx I don't know I think they are the standard ones I haven't even looked at them I dont want to be tempted x lol


----------



## bazzb

Thanks girls xo

Nikki love the name btw


----------



## MommyNikki

Thank you :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Sophie- we are going out to dinner with my mom on Sunday for Mother's Day. Other than that, no other plans! As for maternity leave, technically I don't get one! Being a stay at home mom doesn't ever stop! Lol! I'm sure baby is just going through a growth spurt, and will pick up movement soon!

Twinkle- it's great to hear from from you and glad all is going well!

Jenna- I love the name Jaxson! That was one of the names I picked out, but DH didn't like it.

Nikki- Mylan is a cute name too! I'm glad that you and mike are working things out!

Bailey- I'm sorry your feeling so down! TTC can be hard!

As far as names, we have not decided on one! It's been difficult, but Mikey was so easy! Lol!


----------



## Dollybird

Love all those names ladies! 
Nikki glad things have been better with you and mike, it must be a big relief. 
Bailey nikki is right if you feel you need a wee break then you prob right to take it. I felt much better after my three month break following my ectopic.. Even though at the time I was desperate just to get on with trying. It definitely put me in a better frame of mind. It will happen for you though chick I know it will. Just remember we're all here for u as anytime u wanna have moan then just u do so, thts what we are all here for. :hugs:
Afm.. Well my feet still massive despite having them up for hours.. Started to get a bit worried as the Nhs website says to contact midwife if they are still swollen after a nights sleep (the bad swelling came on yesterday afternoons). So I got myself a bit panicky and ended up foning midwife. She was lovely and said I was right to phone. If I develop a headache or tummy pain I've to go to hospital, but otherwise I have an appointment for tomorrow morning so that's not too bad. Xxx


----------



## Womble12

Jenna, good luck tomrw at the docs, good to get checked out but sure it will be a normal pregnancy thing. Let us know how you go hun.

Didn't realise you we're stay at home mum Amanda, you lucky!!

Night all x


----------



## bazzb

Gl tomorrow Jenna I'm sure all is done xox

Gnite Sophie!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Womble12 said:


> Jenna, good luck tomrw at the docs, good to get checked out but sure it will be a normal pregnancy thing. Let us know how you go hun.
> 
> Didn't realise you we're stay at home mum Amanda, you lucky!!
> 
> Night all x

Ya, it kind of happened by default after my tumor, I have trouble concentrating on one thing for any length of time. It's been a big blessing, bc I always wanted to be able to stay at home!


----------



## gnomette

Sophie ava an Caleb were both names I liked for my dd but my hubby said no x beatrix was supposed to have been out girl name but hubby changed his mind when he found out she was a girl xx 
Jenna let us know how your appointment goes today xx 
Amanda hope you manage to pick a name soon a friend of mine found out girl or boy an it still took til her lo was 3weeks old to pick a name x so you still have plenty of time yet xx 
Oi Tara where are you? Loves an hugs x 
Bailey Loves ya loads hun hope your ok today x


----------



## mtln777

Womble12 said:


> Morning all (or evening us/Canada ladies!!)!
> 
> Did you buy a test Naomi? You gonna do it? Eek!!! I'm feeling positive for you girls this month!
> 
> Tara you doing anything nice for Mother's Day? Must just be Mother's Day in the usa as don't think it is here? Amanda, how about you, doing something fun?
> 
> How's the feet this morning Jenna? Hopefully going on mat leave will mean you can put your feet up and try and reduce the swelling. Can't believe you go off in 3 weeks, that is so soon!! Nicky I know you are off v soon too, what about you jess, nikki and Amanda? I still have nearly 3 months!!! But least am nearly in double digits on days to go, woooohoooooooo!
> 
> So my baby is not much of a mover I've decided! After spending all last night worrying, I felt maybe one kick, this morning I'm awake at 5 & still nothing. At 6 I got up and ate grapes and drank very strong orange squash, & it got the baby moving, but only for about 5 mins, now back to nothing! It must be the positioning don't you think? Just need reassurance I needn't worry, as its not that I'm feeling nothing, its just nowhere near as much as a couple of weeks ago. I think baby is v low as the pressure on my bladder is intense!

Sophia I am spending the day with my sister and all our kids....She has 4 and my 2 so we always have fun. :) Of course my mom will probably join us as well. Mike is going on a fishing trip aand will be missing mother's day :( so I will be seeing his mom tooooooooo at some point!!!! (kinda annoyed NOT MY MOM) Honestly I shouldn't be like that cuz she is wonderful but I do have a little resentment about it. :shrug: Ur little LO will surely start kicking in the next few weeks and at some points u will talk to ur tummy and say GO TO SLEEP lol All is fine. xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo



bazzb said:


> I ok I guess
> Sorry ice been so quiet
> Don't feel like posting my negstive feelings on you guys

Bailey you silly girl u know better we are here for anything u need. we pick u up when ur feeling down!!!! Always know u can count on us.....I know TTC MAKES US CRAZY and it shouldn't but NTNP help me relax my mind and Naomi of course is always a BIG HELP......We are in this till the end!!!!! U included Much love and hugs xoxoxoxoxox



gnomette said:



> Sophie ava an Caleb were both names I liked for my dd but my hubby said no x beatrix was supposed to have been out girl name but hubby changed his mind when he found out she was a girl xx
> Jenna let us know how your appointment goes today xx
> Amanda hope you manage to pick a name soon a friend of mine found out girl or boy an it still took til her lo was 3weeks old to pick a name x so you still have plenty of time yet xx
> Oi Tara where are you? Loves an hugs x
> Bailey Loves ya loads hun hope your ok today x

Oh Naomi I'm here just been busy Natalie had her Kindergarten screening this am and when they told me the scores she was above average!!! :happydance: Got a little smarty on my hands so I was very excited about that...So proud :thumbup:

AFM ~ I haven't caved and tested....Mike is leaving sat for 5 days on a fishing trip and I don't want to test sunday for disappointment it's a BFN especially on Mother's DAy so who knows when I will cave!!!! Gotta go cut the lawn while the sun is out.....Loys of hugs and love Tara xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo TIL THE END!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## gnomette

Tara sound like you have a proper little genius in the making xx I am almost certain af is on its was had a bit of spotting this evening x so my amazon cheapies turned up this afternoon not gonna bother testing no point x oh well on to the next cycle x


----------



## bazzb

Thx Tara! Love ya girl

Naomi I'm sorry you are spotting xxx


----------



## mtln777

Never say never Naomi~ The witch must show her face.......I am just feeling REALLY bloated and am running to the store now..Think I might cave!!!! 16dpo tomorrow, and I NEVER know when AF is showing....I had it 4-13 last so I'll test for fun I mean come girls all the TWW talk and None of us are going to POAS???? :haha: I'm In for next month if it's not the case.......Heads up 7 up!!!!!!! I'll test first thing in am see you girls then......xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo Tara :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm definitely going to be praying for a BFP in my dreams tonight....Now let's hope they come true!!!! :happydance:


----------



## gnomette

Ok I will test tomorrow afternoon when I get up if I don't bottle it or af shows xx I am at work so won't be going to bed til after I have been shopping x we need food LOL x


----------



## mtln777

It's 9;00pm here now and just got back.....Test in am fingers xssssssssssd.


So listen to this crazy crap, I stalk this other girls journal and she went for her 1st u/s at 7 weeks today and IS HAVING QUADS!!!!! Holy babies, however baby d is very small and will likely terminate, they are considering reduction. I am in utter shock can u believe 4 babies!!!! Dam I just want 1.....I'm happy but feel a little jealous. Sorry if I sound selfish I don't mean to be coming across like that.... I am going to bed now and have some praying to do hopefully I am praying for 2 OF US....:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## gnomette

Has she got kids already? Wow 4!! Yeh I know what you mean xx bout just wanting one an other people get as many or more than they want x


----------



## bazzb

Did anyone test???!


----------



## bazzb

Here's mines 
Opk of course lol I wish hpt


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Midwife went well- she not too worried bout my swelling as my blood pressure remains low- although she did say it will prob get worse as baby gets bigger, but as long as my face doesn't swell then I've not to worry too much. 
Naomi so sorry you're spotting! Lets hope that its only a bit spotting and doesn't turn into full af.
Tara I'm dying to know if you tested????? 
Bailey your opk looks good! U still temping?? 
Hope all you other ladies are well too! I'm at work just now just on a wee break so its just a quick post but will post again later!!.... I have a bump pic to share!! Lol xxx


----------



## mtln777

BFN.....................................................................:nope: oh welllllll. I'm glad I tested today so tomorrow wouldn't be a wash out :cry: dam dam dam dam!!!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

Glad all went well Jenna xx


----------



## bazzb

Sorry Tara!! Xx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Tara that sucks!! Still though.. You're not out till the witch appears.. So don't lose hope!! Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Thanks for the + thoughts but 16dpo should be BFP!!!! Oh well hope Naomi has a BFP for us today!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


Kinda makes me even more jealous knowing that other girl is probably doing selective reduction!!!! I JUST WANT 1 UG annoyed at the moment....


----------



## bazzb

Imagine me I have no kids at all and just want one!:( it does suck


----------



## bazzb

Tara I didn't mean that as your not suffering also sorry if it seemed that way xx


----------



## gnomette

Sorry no need to even test af got me full force x 
Sorry you didn't get a bfp but your still not out yet x 
Jenna boo for work an for the swelling but yay its nothing serious xx


----------



## gnomette

Bailey xx it sucks we know what you mean hun my friend has just had baby number 7! Another is due baby number 5 they both found out they were pregnant after we started trying so as happy as I am for them it stings x


----------



## bazzb

Sorry af started Hun
Im dreading mothers day tomorrow it's going to be hard my lo would have been just over a month old


----------



## bazzb

Omg so hubby is t my moms helping out
He came home and droppede off a tea from Tim hortons nd now I'm in tears
Happy tears of course 
Ill have to txt him now


----------



## gnomette

Awwww that's so sweet my husband never does anything like that I am lucky if he tidies the lounge wile I am sleeping on a Saturday lol so jealous in a good way lol xx


----------



## bazzb

Lol I am lucky
The no no drinking hubby is great
Lets hope we keep down this path


----------



## Dollybird

Aw bailey that's the most lovely thing ever. So glad u have a good man like that!
Naomi so sorry af got u!! :hugs: hope u get lots of love and cuddles to keep your chin up.
Tara I know everyone tells the "I knew this person"
Stories but I really do have a friend that didn't get her bfp till a week after her af was due. So u lets keep our fingers crossed!!
Sorry you ladies are feeling a bit sad this Mother's Day. Lots of love and hugs from me :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh an meant to ask Tara but how is she having four?? Are they natural or Ivf? Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Oh an meant to ask Tara but how is she having four?? Are they natural or Ivf? Xxx

She already has an 18month old and was taking her "leftover" clomid from the first pregnancy and just got QUADS!!!!!! I'm feeling bitter especially after I got a BFN..........I silently stalk her journal but, I'm happy just "stings" like Naomi said!!!!


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Aw bailey that's the most lovely thing ever. So glad u have a good man like that!
> Naomi so sorry af got u!! :hugs: hope u get lots of love and cuddles to keep your chin up.
> Tara I know everyone tells the "I knew this person"
> Stories but I really do have a friend that didn't get her bfp till a week after her af was due. So u lets keep our fingers crossed!!
> Sorry you ladies are feeling a bit sad this Mother's Day. Lots of love and hugs from me :hugs: xxxxxx


I know I'm not out til the witch shows, and honestly I am ok!!!! I am going to have a great Mother's Day because I have to 2 little girls that LOVE ME TO PIECES.....xoxoxoxoxoxoxo Life is good


----------



## gnomette

Why would you not just try naturally before you start on Clomid again? Oh well its her choice I suppose I hope that the consultant will be in contact soon with an appointment I am if I am completely honest getting pissed off with the whole ttc thing af has just been getting worse an worse over the last few cycles an its getting more painful I just wonder if its actually working like it should be x


----------



## gnomette

Bailey I am sure your little angel is sending you massive cuddles on mother's day I know it sucks to be with out them big time xx I know your lo loves you xx sending you massive hugs x


----------



## bazzb

Thanks Naomi! Xx
I'm sorry your having a rough time also
I'm so done with ttc also

I bought myself a bottle of wine and I am going to drink it tonight and eat junk food


----------



## gnomette

I will be ok we will get there hun I know we will I just think this next cycle I am gonna take it easy no checking my cervix no opks no nothing not even plotting on my app x I am going out next weekend so gonna go an enjoy a girl's night have a chill night Lol cider an sweets in front of crappy tv for us lol I honestly don't know where to go now I have been told baby asprin helps I don't know though trying to find any information on it is difficult x x but not this cycle xx its just too much every time af turns up I feel like I failed my husband tried to talk to my hubby but he fell asleep so I have thrown his pillows out the bedroom he can stay there x 
Just gotta keep going can't give up completely or then there is no chance xx loves an squigges xx


----------



## bazzb

I no I'm not really giving up but just going with the flow
Going to still go to dr ap though
Lots of love xox


----------



## bazzb

Sorry your hubby fell asleep 
Men suck


----------



## mtln777

Bailey and Naomi ~ I feel the same I know AF is coming and tbh if I am 16dpo then I would get a BFP, I'm pretty sure! I am sooooooooooo over TTC, I just don't know how to catch the egg :( Why is this so hard???? At least you both have apts with dr's my doctor isn't going to see me it's only my first cycle after my 2 AF wait.....I feel defeated and not sure where to go from here! Could we have a GROUP HUG :hugs::hugs: 

It's got to be our turn..........:dohh:


----------



## mtln777

If anyone wants to read about the Quads,, go to the forum area and click on twins, triples, and multiples link and it's titled QUADS AHHHHHHH.......Why am I feeling sooooooo selfish????


----------



## bazzb

It's ok big hug

I'm feelingprettyngood tonight but I think its the wine lolol


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Naomi- I am so sorry AF got you! Darn that :witch:!

Tara- so sorry you got a bfn, I know how disappointing it can be! 

Bailey- your DH is so sweet! My hubby wouldn't do something like that, he's not very romantic or impulsive. Oh well, I still love him!

I know it's going to happen for all 3 of you soon!

Jenna- sorry about the swelling, but glad there is nothing major wrong! My feet have been swelling some evenings, but not to bad. I didn't really have any swelling with Mikey.

Hope all you ladies have a great Mothers Day tomorrow!


----------



## bazzb

Happy mothers day ladies

Im off to bed night!


----------



## Womble12

Sorry af got you Naomi and that hubby's not bring great x

And sorry for bfn Tara, you're not out till af shows though. The lady with quads is v lucky but totally understand how you're feeling.

Bailey, have you thought of testing? I know you don't want disappointment of a bfn but your opk is glaringly positive and I wondered if it could be a sign of a bfp? By the way, your hubby is adorable!

Jenna, good news about the swelling, lets hope that's your last horrible symptom.

Happy Mother's Day Amanda, Nikki, and Tara xx

My baby has turned I think and kicking lots again since Friday night, you all said it would, sorry for being such a worrier!


----------



## gnomette

Sophie don't have to say thank you xx glad baby is being more active xx
Happy mothers day to everyone who's in the us an Canada x 
Tara my consultant has still not been in contact my go sent the letter 2weeks ago an still not heard anything it could take weeks x so until then I am stuck in limbo x 
Bailey hope your not suffering after your wine last night x 
Hubby snuck into bed last night said sorry when I got up this morning x


----------



## bazzb

Sophie dont apologize!!! Glad he's kicking


I feel fine after the wine surprisingly lol I slept til 8 am which is odd for me I even slept thought tempting at 6 am
Hubby said that's a good thing lol

Tara my app is prob a waste of time so 3of us all in limbo together xx


----------



## gnomette

At least its not lonely in limbo xx shame we have to be here though xx 
Just want af gone now so I can get back on it lol x


----------



## gnomette

How's everyone today? Xx I had physio on my legs today they now ache like mad af is calming down yay x 
Tara how are you? Any sign of af or a bfp x 
Bailey how are you doing 
Love's as always


----------



## bazzb

I'm okay
Just busy at work

How r u
How is very one


----------



## Dollybird

Hello ladies! How is everyone?? Tara have u tested again yet?.. Or has the horrid witch shown her face???
Sophie so glad bubs is kicking away. I think I jinxed myself after saying Mine hadn't had a quiet day in ages as the last few he's not been as "kicky" as usual. I got a kick counter app for my phone though and been doing an hour of kick counting to make sure Alls well, and I get my ten kicks so trying not to stress about it. I think maybe my nightshifts have actually messed up his sleep/wake routine and maybe that's why I'm not feeling him as much. 
Hope all you American/Canadian ladies had a lovely Mother's Day! 
Afm my bump appears to have dropped!! And getting a lot of pressure on my bladder and bum.. Apparently though it is normal for some babies to engage this early (if that's what he has done) especially if its a first. It's very uncomfy though! Been getting a lot of braxton hicks today.. Very uncomfy! 
Bailey hope u are well. Any sign of O yet? 
Hope all you other ladies are doing well too! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Hi ladies. Sorry to hear about AF showing up and you girls being in limbo! I hate that. Glad you are still going to keep your appts Bailey, and the rest of you are still keeping trying. I hope you all had lovely mother's days!

AFM, Just now getting to the discomfort stage, gravity from the babe is def kicking in! I got a swimsuit, but I need to take the straps up since I'm a shorty. Going to join a gym with a pool to help my joints, and my OB said I can sit next to the hot tub with my legs in. I'm feeling blessed that I made it to 30 weeks (almost) before really being uncomfortable. I think I can survive the next 7 - 11 weeks, but we are hoping it's closer to 7 weeks left since bubs is measuring a few weeks ahead!


----------



## Dollybird

Oh me too jess I'm so uncomfy!! Just wanna be on mat leave already. My wee man measuring ahead too so lets hope u and I have our wee men bang on 37weeks! (As long as they're ready of course!) I'm sure we'll
Manage if we have to go overdue though. Think my nesting instinct is kicking in.. I can't stop cleaning and feel mega stressed about not having his room/things ready. Hoping that we'll have all that done in the next couple of weeks!! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Dolly, my man was quiet over the weekend as well. I was a little worried, so I checked on his heart rate again for the first time in ages, and now I am finding it down below my belly button again! It had been up higher by my rib cage, so I think my man has flipped as well! My placenta is up high, so that would explain less kicks. And holy moly did I started getting hip pain, lower back pain, and pee a lot more the last two days!! If I'm laying down or resting I can go awhile without a potty break, but if I'm moving or getting up and down it seems like I have to pee every time I change positions! I went to a friends that lives 5 minutes away, peed before I left, ran in and peed soon as I got there. LOL.


----------



## mackjess

In my last scan, they could see him practicing breathing with the fluid, so they said that was a great sign. I feel good about him being ready at 37 weeks if that is when he decides to show up.

And I know what you mean about having stuff ready! My shower is this weekend, so I took Monday off work so I can get everything settled, cleaned, and get our hospital bags packed. My sister isn't leaving town til Monday night, so I will be taking advantage of having a helper!


----------



## gnomette

Bailey I cant help but feel cross with my hubby he said cause of the monitor that he's paid more attention to my cycle that he didn't realize how much went into each cycle apparently he's been checking the moniter in the morning not every morning but now he's being a grade a wanker just being insensitive just does everything he can to wind me up moaned at me for washing up an starting dinner cause he was sat on the laptop he moaned cause he wanted to do it just silly things like that aaagghh 
Jess hun I am sorry to say its unusual for your first to be early x but sounds like your taking it all in your stride an doing so well I am a moany moo when I was pregnant xx 
Jess sounds like your doing fab too xx I hope your boys don't keep you hanging around too long xx


----------



## bazzb

I'm sorry he's being a dummy
Men can be idiots sometimes xx


----------



## Womble12

Where is everyone?

Jess how was your shower? Lots of nice stuff? The needing the loo thing, omg, I am so bad now, I don't know how I am gonna cope when I am same stage as you and Jenna if it gets worse!! Sorry to hear you are both uncomfortable, its all worth it though xx

Jenna, long as you get that 10 kicks, all is good I think. Not long till you go on mat leave, yay!

Naomi, sorry your hubby is being a tool. Has af gone away yet?

Tara/bailey, what news? Any signs of af or bfp?

I start nct antenatal classes tonight, feel nervous about meeting everyone, want to make some friends with babies of similar age so hope we all get on!


----------



## Womble12

Sorry, a hundred edits on that post, so many typos!!!


----------



## Womble12

Jess, forgot to say, I've been swimming, its great, but I've had groin pain and found doing breast strike legs made it much worse. Thought I'd mention it as if you have similar pain its best to avoid breast stroke legs. I look like a right idiot in the pool doing breast stroke arms but kicking legs, but least its exercise eh!!


----------



## gnomette

Hi Sophie x have fun at your class this evening x 
Af has gone x worked last night an hubbys a still just being a prat x 
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## bazzb

I'm good nothing to retort do I've been quiet!

I'm laying in bed so tired this am but I don't want up get up lo
It's 6 am sO better get moving 

Hope all ok cx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jenna- I don't think my bump ever rose...lol! I am carrying really low, and my bladder can sure tell!

Jess- It is very unusual for you to go very much early with your first. Also, don't look to much into the measurements. With Mikey, my OB said I was measuring 8 1/2 lbs and I was induced a week later and he was 6lbs 14oz!

Naomi- sorry your hubby is upsetting you! Hope he starts to be nicer!

Sophie- hope you have fun at your class tonight!

AFM- I have my glucose test this afternoon, ick! This morning we are going on a preschool tour that Mikey might go to this fall. He is so excited to go to school!


----------



## Dollybird

Anyone heard from Tara? Been a few days since she last posted I'm worried! Tara hope u ok.. Post soon! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Oh, I have a feeling I'm going to hit 40 weeks and maybe even have to be induced. If my kid is anything like me he'll be stubborn and go over the date. :haha: But hey, nothing wrong with wishful thinking right? :) I'll keep my fingers crossed for Dolly as well. I keep saying 7 weeks to help me survive, it sounds much easier than when I say 10 weeks til I'm due, but could be 12 more weeks! My OB did say though that she pushes for inducing at 40 weeks rather than letting people go over too far, so I'm all for that. She said the placenta is perfectly designed for 40 weeks and she likes the babies to be out of there by 41.

Sophie - I'm not really a swimmer. I know how to swim, but I've never had lessons and don't properly swim in strokes or anything. Hopefully my fancy frogger leg swimming doesn't strain anything. :haha:
What is your class exactly tonight? Is it like a birthing class? We went to those the last two weeks, and it traumatized DH. Not sure what he is worried about!

Amanda - I've carried low myself. My placenta has been up at the top during my scans, so when I was first prego it looked high but now that the bump really came in it's low. Must be cause the baby can't go so high. Killer on the bladder!


Bailey, Naomi, Tara, and all of our lovely TTCers, thinking of you girls. :hugs: 
Hope your AFs come and go so you can get back to BDing!


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol you don't want them in there longer than 40 weeks ESP during the summer time...you will be soooo ready. They still haven't scheduled my c section but I'm shooting for July 29. I've been so tired lately... I've been working alot too so that doesn't help. Pool opens in about 2 weeks so I will be spending my days off there lol I need some exercise but I'm so tired and get exhausted doing anything..idk what to do


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nikki- I do water fitness at the gym I go to, and it is great! I love it!

So, we have no AC at the moment, and it has been in the 90's the past 2 days! I am dying! Lol! It's finally starting to cool off in the house right now. Hopefully the guy we know will be able to come out tomorrow! The same thing happened last year, apparently out AC has a small leak somewhere so we had to have it filled with freon at the beginning of last summer, and it worked all summer, so I guess we need to get it filled again!

We really liked the preschool we went and looked at today, so we are going to be enrolling Mikey! He loved and didn't want to leave!

I think I forgot to post my pic last week, so here is the one I took yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dollybird

Morning ladies! Hope everyone's well! Lovely bump pic Amanda! It's lovely weather here too but not quite AC conditions lol.. Although I wish we had AC at work it's always roasting there!
Naomi glad af is away but sorry hubby still being a jerk. I'm sure he'll snap out of it soon. 
Jess I'm hoping we don't go overdue! I know what u mean about looking at it as 7 more weeks, that's the way I've been looking at it too - although it will prob make it seem all the worse if I do go overdue!
Sophie hope bubs is still kicking away and keeping you from worrying. 
Nikki I'm tired too.. Even the thought of exercise fills me with dread but swimming might be nice. 
Bailey hope u are doing good? Still opking? 
Hope everyone else is well!
Afm well I woke last night with the most agonising leg cramps that too ages to pass! Honestly they were so painful I was in tears. My right leg in particular is still sore this morning. Praying it doesn't happen again it was awful!! I'm really really struggling with work also. The shift are just too long and too busy. And my back is suffering. Only got two weeks left but hubby is urging me to finish up early.. Not really keen to do that as it will leave me with less time with bubs after. Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jenna - Leg cramps are the worst! I got them a few nights ago and my leg was still sore the next morning too! I'm sorry about work! Is there anyway they can shorten your shifts? They know your preggo and its hard for you to be on your feet so much!

AFM - My doc called me this afternoon with my glucose results, and I failed the test by 2 points! I guess they want your level to be under 130, and mine was 132. So I have to endure the darn 3 hour test! URG! My doc even said she thinks everything will come back normal with the second test, but she wants me to do it anyways. My appointment for that is this Wednesday, and I have to be there at 7:45am, and I have to have fasted for 12 hours, so i guess we have to have an early dinner Tuesday night and no bedtime snack!


----------



## mackjess

Sorry Pray! When I did my one hour test I didn't have any carbs or sweets for about 2 days before and I passed. Not sure if that helped, but I didn't want to do the 3 hour test! I've been prediabetic before so I was pretty worried about it.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I passed last time. But I did drink some semi-sweet tea before I drank the glucola, I wonder if that had anything to do with it...I didn't even think about that.


----------



## mackjess

Well I hope you do good with the 3 hour. The hour one wasn't bad, I didn't get woozy til the end but I think that was because they lab couldn't find a vein. They literally stuck me 5 times before they found one!


----------



## MommyNikki

I refused to do the glucose test with my son and now this baby because with my daughter they said I was borderline but I can't see how accurate a glucose test could be when they allow you to eat the morning of your test...once that food breaks down, all sugars are in there and then you dump a certain amount more on top of it so its not like they are just seeing how your body gets rid of x amount...plus that drink is the worst and trying to drink that whole little bottle is torture lol


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Oh Jess! That stinks! I have very visible veins so I have never had a problem with them finding one. Except for when I was in the hospital for a month and they ran out of places to put new IV's in! Lol!

Nikki- your right, it doesn't make to much sense! The drink that I had (orange flavored) wasn't too bad, it was just like very sweet kool-aid! Not my preference in a drink, but I just downed it! Lol!


----------



## mtln777

Hello girls sorry I have been MIA......Been busy we celebrated Lily's 8thh bday and BOY it was a big deal she LOVES BIRTHDAY'S!!!!! I didn't mean to be so absent just guess I kinda needed a break as well, STILL A BFN and NO AF?????????? WTF!!!!!!!! I'm irritated not even a sign the witch is coming?????

Jenna not sure how it works over there but if ur dr pulls u out of work early u collect disability from when he pulls u plus the 6 or 8 weeks after.....So with that if ut works have ur dr pull u early and u still can collect money and get ur 6weeks for vaginal 8weeks for section!!! 

Naomi thanks for caring xoxoxoxoxoxoxo till the end!!!!!!! Hope u r getting on ok and ur hubster quits being a tool.....:) xoxoxoxoxoxo

Bailey have ur hubby gibe Naomi's lesson in how to be a gentleman and a little more sensitive to our needs :) 

Amanda ur bump gets cuter and cuter so do u xoxoxoxoxo

Sophia I forgot what I wanted to tell u.lol

Nikki Hope all is well and Mike is behaving :) less stress = Happy pregnant woman..

Jess and the countdown begins for u and Jenna, I swore I was going early with Lily I was induced 39w6days.......Wishful thinking on a pregnant woman lol

Bailey I think we feel the same!!!!!!! What is going on answers would be nice!!!!


AFM I WANT TO BE PREGNANT as if u all didn't know that!!!! I am sooo happy some of u are coming to the end and we are going to have baby's soon....... It's a beautiful day today so I am off to take my kiddo's garage saleing. MAybe we can find some good deals.....TTC has really got me down and not having af or a BFP makes no sense at this point......Usually my boobs are sore by this point and who knows what's going on with my body but DAMMIT regulate something!!!!!!

HAve a great day all lots of love and hugs and thanks for all the worrying I WOULD NEVER DITCH U GIRLS......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Remember u r the best internet stranger friends I have ever met xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol I've been waiting for someone to post! Tara glad the birthday party went well...my kids are fond of parties too and I think I'm going to get mikayla a bounce house for our yard and have a party at home this year..ill have to see how much notice they would need cuz I would be pretty upset if we ended up getting bad weather and then I'm having a party in my house lol. Afm (as for mike haha) he is not behaving..he hasn't been going out but he's just been a jerk and I don't even wanna post about our latest fight because I don't even wanna look anymore stupid for dealing with his treatment towards me. I've been trying to focus most of my energy into getting back into school. I was going to go for nursing but didn't get into this one school because they are on provisional status but I'm really glad I didn't because I always told myself that I wouldn't be a nurse. Now I'm off the medical thing all together...I was always so stuck on it but really I just like helping people and I think going to school for a criminal justice/sociology dual major would open a lot of better opportunities. 
As for baby..he's always moving. Since that's my favorite part, I'm loving it..sometimes recently tho it has been uncomfortable tho. It won't be long until he's here..I'm excited to see what he looks like. I'm def still getting my tubes tied though. 3 will be enough for me..if I want more babies in the future I will just wait for grand babies :) 

Hope everyone is doing well!! Update soon


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol I've been waiting for someone to post! Tara glad the birthday party went well...my kids are fond of parties too and I think I'm going to get mikayla a bounce house for our yard and have a party at home this year..ill have to see how much notice they would need cuz I would be pretty upset if we ended up getting bad weather and then I'm having a party in my house lol. Afm (as for mike haha) he is not behaving..he hasn't been going out but he's just been a jerk and I don't even wanna post about our latest fight because I don't even wanna look anymore stupid for dealing with his treatment towards me. I've been trying to focus most of my energy into getting back into school. I was going to go for nursing but didn't get into this one school because they are on provisional status but I'm really glad I didn't because I always told myself that I wouldn't be a nurse. Now I'm off the medical thing all together...I was always so stuck on it but really I just like helping people and I think going to school for a criminal justice/sociology dual major would open a lot of better opportunities. 
As for baby..he's always moving. Since that's my favorite part, I'm loving it..sometimes recently tho it has been uncomfortable tho. It won't be long until he's here..I'm excited to see what he looks like. I'm def still getting my tubes tied though. 3 will be enough for me..if I want more babies in the future I will just wait for grand babies :) 

Hope everyone is doing well!! Update soon


----------



## bazzb

Tara I think u had to have od late!!
In still holding out hope for u xx

Nikki I don't think your stupid but I do wish he would smarten up:(
Always here to listen and not judge! Xx

Question girls how long maternity leave do you get where u live?


----------



## MommyNikki

I've managed to get unemployment during all 3 pregnancies so I usually ride that out until I'm ready to work again.,I think the norm here is 6-8 weeks for normal and anywhere from 8-12 weeks for c section...I guess it would depend on your doctors orders and how accommodating of a job u had. I'm pretty sure jobs have a mandatory time frame where they cannot let u go but I don't know if that is regulated just by government or by company as well


----------



## bazzb

Here in Canada it is 1 year maternity leave for full time employees


----------



## MommyNikki

Oh wow that's really good...can you get paid during any of it or do u have to use up your holiday pay and sick pay?


----------



## bazzb

You get paid 60% of wages


----------



## bazzb

No you don't have to use holiday or sick unless u want to go off a bit before baby comes


----------



## Womble12

Hey everyone, sorry also Mia of late, got family over, & not sleeping so just shattered all the time.

What's the 3 hour test? I don't think we have that here in the uk. I hope it goes well tho! Was it Jess having it?

Nice pic Amanda, your bump is becoming like a big beach ball!!!

Tara, I agree with bailey, you musta ovulated late. Otherwise where is that bfp or af? Annoying. Glad you had a good party for your lo.

Nikki, sorry to hear mike is being an idiot. But least your baby is kicking loads, I agree, makes me smile every time. Tho mine is still v intimitent, think its a girl as its so quiet.

Bailey, over here mat leave varies by employer. I think you can get a year off, some of which you get statutory maternity pay but its only £535 a month, think you maybe get that for 6 months. Then depending on the employer you can paid or not. I'm very lucky and get 6 months full pay, then can take further 3 months statutory pay only, then another 3omths no pay, & I'm guaranteed my job on return. I'm lucky as work for civil service. One year at 60% wages does sound good.

Jenna, hope works not to bad, you're very close to going off. You can go sick too if its too
Much and they gotta pay you till you start mat leave. 

Jess you are nearly off on mat leave too, Woop Woop!!!

Nicky I think you are now in Spain, how is it??

I just wanna get some sleep, waking up at 6am everyday & can't get back to sleep even on weekends, I'm wiped out. Tomrw I hit the third Tri, officially, a happy day!!


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies!! Man it's been quiet past few days on this thread!! Tara I'm glad you're back I was worried about you!! That's odd you've still not had af yet- but no bfp... Where you using opks?.. Could you have ovulated later than you thought?? 
Nikki hope u ok. Sorry mikes being a tube. Don't worry we'd never judge you.. You can't help who you love at the end of the day and until someone Is in your shoes then they have no right to ever judge you.. So rest assured u can tell us anything :hugs: hope he gets his act together soon though- you deserve a man that will treat you right.
Bailey I get a year if I want- I have the exact same mat leave pay/conditions as Sophie - Sophie I'm presuming you're Nhs too? Only benefit about working for Nhs is the great mat pay! Lol.. Don't think I could live off statutory mat pay. 
Amanda sorry to hear you failed your glucose test! Hopefully you'll pass the next one. I had bloods taken for the glucose thing (random blood glucose test) and I'm assuming it was fine ause haven't heard anything. 
Sophie happy 27weeks for tomorrow!! So exciting! Can't wait to see everyone's baby's won't be long till we're having them! I am suffering at work a lot Sophie and actually my family are all encouraging me to stop early. I'm having a lot of palpitations now alongside the braxton hicks and I think it's cause I'm overdoing things. Plus my back hurting a lot. But I hate being of sick.. And I feel pathetic for struggling- the other girls lasted longer than me! 
Oh Nicky I saw your Facebook saying you'd finally moved out to Spain too! How exciting!! Hope you're settling in well. 

Xxx

Xxxx lots of baby dust as always to my ttc buddies! :dust: xxx


----------



## Womble12

Third trimester today, i am sooooooo happy!!!!!

I work for central government Jenna, but same deal as you. I forget, how long you taking for mat leave, the 6 months? I am hoping that during my 6 months we can save enough so that I can take 8 months. I've also got 31 days annual leave as carried over lots and also 20 days leave that I've got saved from previous years, so that will be a good month extra off too.

I know how you feel about sickness but at the end of the day, when you're pregnant you gotta look after number one, & your job is very physical, so its going to take its toll. My job is normally physical but I've basically been confined to my desk and no longer have to be on call, which is dull but makes my life alot easier. So you just got to do what you need to do, & if taking a few days sick means you get longer at home with your baby afterwards, then so be it. Sure its same where you work Jenna, tons of people take the mick when it comes to sick leave, but your colleagues will know you and know you're not one of them people, so just do what us right for you & your boy. You're definitely not being pathetic!

Question, what does Braxton hicks feel like, how did you know it was Braxton hicks?

Now, where are these bfp's? :dust::dust::hugs: xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Tara- that is so weird that no bfp or AF! Maybe you O'd late...
Nikki- sorry about mike! Hope he starts to straighten up soon!
Sophie- I have to take the 3 hr glucose test. I have to go in at 7:45am to have my fasting blood drawn, then drink the bottle of glucola. Then they take my blood after 1, 2, & 3 hrs.
Jenna- I think you need to go on leave early too! If you overdue it too much, you may have to go on bed rest, and that wouldn't be fun!

AFM- we went out of town this weekend to visit my Nana & Papa. We had a great time, but had an interesting drive home yesterday through all the severe thunderstorms!


----------



## MommyNikki

Womble, brax hicks feels like your going into labor..you'll start getting contraction like cramping...with my first I went to the hospital twice because of them...I though I was going into labor. If oh would go inside me, it would bring them on..something about sperm does that..I think that's the only time I got them was after sex


----------



## Dollybird

Well ladies that's me done! Work was horrific today and ended with me hurting my back moving a patient. Kinda guessed this was gonna happen. :-( gonna go to docs tomorrow and get signed off. Feel so pathetic to be throwing in the towel early but I just felt like I hit my breaking point tonight. Gonna end up ill if I carry on and put the baby at risk. Feel like an idiot though. I cried all the way home tonight. 
Braxton hicks are just like contractions sophie but I guess not as sore.. Just uncomfy and my belly goes rock solid when I have them. 
Amanda glad U had a nice visit with your relatives! When are you to go do your glucose test? 
Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Check out my feet today at work.. Cankles!! Lol. (Please excuse the sweaty socks!! It was roasting in there today)


----------



## Dollybird

And I swear usually I have nice little neat ankles! My ankles and wrists are my favourite parts usually as they are normally quite small! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Holy he'll Jenna that's swollen
Glad u r signing off of work


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Wow Jenna! My feet haven't gotten that swollen yet! I'm glad you threw in the towel early, and you shouldn't feel ashamed! It's best for you and your little man! My glucose test is Wednesday morning. I can't eat after 8pm tomorrow...that means no bedtime snack. :cry:


----------



## MommyNikki

Going to grove city today...it's probably going to be like 90 degrees out... Pray for me lol


----------



## bazzb

Have dun Nikki


----------



## Womble12

Whoa Jenna, that's some ankle ;-) !! How did docs go today? Don't feel bad, you gotta do what's best for you.

Amanda, do you live near where the tornados been? Its look awful. Good luck tomrw at your test.

Jess how are things with you?

Nikki, what's grove city? Shopping? Hope its not too hot!

I shall keep an eye out for bh, I reckon I'll be like you nikki, running for the maternity ward!!

Another question, sorry I feel like I ask a lot of questions!! But last day or 2 I've been feeling tired & like i wanna be sick, like being back in the first Tri again. But also been feeling like period is coming kinda feelings in stomach, is that normal?!

Bailey, how are you? How's work? When's your docs appt, and do when might you take a test? Hope your ok.

Tara, likewise, still no af??

Sophie xx


----------



## bazzb

I tested last week bfn which I knew anyways 
My app is tomorrow after work 
And a few min ago I went to the bathroom and I have a red blood stain the size of a nickel on my underware but nothing when I whipe it's very odd


----------



## Dollybird

Well that's me officially signed off!! My doctor was brilliant he said my back problem alone is more than anough justification to be off work at this stage. He said that keeping going wasn't good for me or baby. I told him how pathetic I felt and guilty for throwing in the towel but he said "let me make this easy for you, the descision is no longer yours- I'm signing you off and telling you you've not to work, so no feeling guilty". 
I feel like a huge weight is off my shoulders!
Oh nikki I don't know where grove city is either!
Bailey good luck for yor appointment tomorrow. Strange about the blood... Unless it is af? Hmm mystery. Maybe your appointment will shes more light on things. 
Sophie yes it's normal- my nausea and vomiting came back too about27 weeks- although not as bad as first tri. Apparently in 3rd tri you get a final surge of hormones as your body builds up for labour and that's why a lot of the first tri symptoms come back.. I've been pretty weepy as well and have been having nose bleeds- had those in first tri but not second. Also that's why you'll be feeling tired. Try and make times for naps! The period type pains are often normal too- just growing pains.. But of course if you worried about any pains you know to double check with doc or midwife? Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Grove city is a outlet mall 1 hr away...deals were horrible..all I left with is one shirt for mike and nothing for me :( dolly, I wish I could be on leave right now...I'm already burnt out from working :/ bazz good luck at you appt


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Sophie- we haven't had any major tornados around here. There have been a few small ones. OK City is like 6 hrs from here.

Jenna- I'm glad you feel better!

Bailey- good luck at your appointment tomorrow!

Baby boy has hiccups right now! Mikey got them all the time!


----------



## mtln777

Hi girls, I see everyone is coming to the end of the wonderful pregnancy and joys that come with it......Complain away.......NO AF still although starting to have symptom of it....I hurt my knee at work Monday and finally got it checked at the ER yesterday and because they had to do a x-ray they asked if I was pregnant.......What was I to say?????:dohh: Um my last one was 4/13 so they screened my urine and another BFN so AF is on its way.. I am really stressed latetly and is isn't good for my body, so I might wait another month and go see my OB.....I mean I am getting the AF just later and later....

Sorry to hear of all the aches and pains u girls are having I remember them all to well!!! :haha: Soon enough ur bundles of joy will be here. :thumbup: It's all worth it in the end!!!!! I promise that!!! :flower:


WHERE IS NAOMI???????????We need a new plan cuz, our;s surely isn't working!!!!!! :( 

Lots of love and hugs as always Tara xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## bazzb

I'm off to my doc tonight which I'm sure of a freaking waste of time but I will surely update you ladies
I'm on cd 60 for heavens sake lol
E


----------



## mtln777

bazzb said:


> I'm off to my doc tonight which I'm sure of a freaking waste of time but I will surely update you ladies
> I'm on cd 60 for heavens sake lol
> E

CD 40 right behind u girlie.......Although I do know AF is coming my boobs r sore and just plain feel like shit!!!! Hope you get some good answers :) I'll be saying prayers for u.....xoxoxoxoxoxo Tara


----------



## bazzb

Omg I go to the dr and my app was apparently last night wtf!!! 
Now I'm re schedule in for Monday at 545 omg so annoyed


----------



## bazzb

I has written on my calandra today's date! And and so did hubby


----------



## MommyNikki

Wow wth


----------



## bazzb

I no so pissed


----------



## Dollybird

Aw bailey that's pants about your appointment! What a let down. At least you not having to wait too long for another, but its rubbish when you've built yourself up to something and it falls through. :hugs:
Aw Amanda I love feeling those little hiccups its so cute. This wee guy is become a right little wriggler.. I'm always feeling him squirming about, makes it all seem more real- like I can actually imagine him in there now! 
Tara hope your knee is better! Strange that your cycle is taking so long.. But maybe the stress you've been feeling is delaying things?? Hope it comes soon. Have you ladies with long cycles heard of using Angus cactus to help regulate cycles?? I've heard great things about it... Worth a google?! 
Afm I'm enjoying being off. It's just as well I'm so shattered and sore just now.. Having terrible trouble sleeping as well- really bad carpal tunnel syndrome in my right hand and its worse at night. Anyone else experienced that? My feet still swollen - don't see them improving anytime soon.. My big sis got awful swelling in pregnancy too. That's us finally started organising the nursery.. Just in the nick of time really I'm nesting like crazy! Just want everything organised so I can relax! 
Hope everyone is well! xxx


----------



## mackjess

Dolly, I just started getting really sore myself this week, and the nausea has come back, worse than first tri. I'm basically on an old person bland food diet from here on out.

I've had carpal tunnel some myself, and yea it can be worse at night! I'd have to go get an ice pack so it'd quit throbbing and I could sleep. Luckily that has lightened up for me.

Monday is a holiday for us here in the US, so I'm spending all day with baby laundry and setting up the nursery. We had the shower last weekend and I finished off my registry at the store the next day so we are fully stocked. It's mostly organized, my sister helped me do that. We just left the tags on everything as we were sorting it out, so Monday I'll be actually unpackaging stuff and washing the clothes, bedding and packing our hospital bags. I think it's going to be a great holiday!

Bailey, Tara, I hope this long cycle nonsense ends for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Tara- I hope your knee is better!

Bailey- that stinks about your appointment! I'm surprised they didn't give you a courtesy reminder call.

Jenna- I love the movements too! I've had a few jabs that have actually kind of hurt though! Sorry that your having trouble sleeping, that's no fun! Do you have a recliner you can try to sleep in? I had to do that at the end of my pregnancy with Mikey.

Jess- we still have a lot to do to get our nursery ready! Moving junk out of the room, painting, setting everything up. It seems like there is so much to do, and not much time left!

AFM- my docs office called with my glucose test results today, and they were negative! So I don't have gestational diabetes! Thank God! We have our 4D sonogram Saturday, and I am so excited to see our little boy again! Here is my latest bump pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bazzb

Nice bump pic Amanda!!!

I've tried angus cactus for a few months but it didnt seem to help:shrug::shrug:

Where us Naomi?????


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I had my 4D ultrasound this afternoon. It was so neat! We could definitely tell that he was a boy first thing! LOL! He was quite a sleepyhead despite the fact that I ate some chocolate on the way there. Normally sweets get him going, but not today!

My parents and John's parents were all there to see it too, along with Mikey. My mom bought Mikey a stuffed monkey and the recorded the heartbeat to put in it. Its so cute, now he can listen to his baby brothers heartbeat whenever he wants!

I attached a couple of my scan pics, in the second one he was chewing on his umbilical cord!

I hope everyone is doing good and having a wonderful weekend!
 



Attached Files:







BABY MILLER_61.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8









BABY MILLER_74.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mtln777

Hey girlies, Hope everyone is well :) NO AF YET!!!! GRRRRRRRRRR :growlmad:

Amanda ~So cute about the monkey for Mikey and what a neat 4d sono....

Got some of my landscaping done today and my flowers look amazing!!! :thumbup: I will put pix up tomorrow the kiddo's are away for the night and Mike and I are going out for a few drinks with friends.....Hope Everyone is good and will post properly tomorrow. lots of hugs Tara


----------



## MommyNikki

Amanda that's amazing and Tara what Is going on with that witch????


----------



## bazzb

No af here either Tara!!xx

Amanda amazing sono xx

Hi Nikki abd everyone else xx


----------



## Womble12

A quick hello! Me and hubby are off to Brighton as the sun is out and we've booked a bargain hotel (jurys inn, only £20), yay! Next weekend we go Sorrento Italy for a baby moon break! Also got a bargain there, so am very happy.

Jenna, swelling and stuff sounds not fun, get your legs up and enjoy being off. I've not had carpel tunnel syndrome yet, been lucky so far. Got swollen fingers and slight pins and needles when I wake up but that's it.

Jess its bank holiday here too, enjoy your day going thru the new nursery stuff.

Amanda, great scan and bump pics, & even better news on the glucose test  

Bailey sorry your appt was missed, next one is nearly here tho. So annoying tho.

Tara, have a great night out without the kiddos.

Tara and bailey, what is going on with no af still?!?!?!

Naomi, where are you? Hope all is well.

And nikki, how are things with you? Good I hope.

Right, I'm off to the seaside, chat later xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey bailey how are you? How's the job been going? 

Womble things are good with me..just very uncomfortable, I'm having a lot of inner thigh and pelvic pain, ill probably call the doctor on Tuesday after the holiday


----------



## mtln777

Hello everyone.....:) been a long day drank a few tooooo many Corona's last night and was slightly hanging today.:dohh: Although a bit of greasy food this am and I felt like a million bux....We did have a fun night out with our friends. :) MUCH NEEDED :thumbup: 

Today we finished off our landscaping an put up the pool for the summer :happydance: Now let's hope this nice weather stays and warms up that FREEZING pool. Kids are sooooo funny they were in it as it was filling and I thought to myself "Oh to be young again" :wacko: So still no AF and looking like Bailey and I should be getting some answers together! I will be ringing the OB and making an apt cuz, these long cycles will not work for me quite a headache always wondering when that witch is going to show!!!!

Jess I can't wait to see what theme u went with can we see ur registry online? I love looking at baby stuff. :) 

Bailey apt tomorrow DONT FORGET :haha: xoxoxo

Jenna hope u r resting and putting them swollen piggies up! 

Sophia when is ur shower? did u register yet either? 

Nikki how r things with Mike? hope u are doing okay and hanging in there ok with the other LO's :) Life is about to get crazier lol as if it isn't crazy enough!!!!! 

Gotta run and get the kiddo's in the tub then pj time! Early to bed as they have had a long weekend as well and I haven't seen them since Friday so a good night to snuggle with a movie! Hope everyone is doing good lots of love and hugs as usual Tara 

Naomi ~ xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo and hugs cuz U ROCK :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Sophie- the babymoon sounds amazing! 

Nikki- I hope the pain gets better! I've been getting some pain below my bump,not anything major, but I grimace from it every once in a while.

Tara- I cannot believe you still haven't got AF, along with bailey, have you tested recently? We need to get our landscaping done. John is working on the veggie garden today, and we are going to go look at plants for the landscape tomorrow!

So I am not having a shower, but I thought about registering for a few things so I can get the discount...what do you ladies think?


----------



## bazzb

I would do it amamanda!

Tara I won't forget lol!!


----------



## MommyNikki

I only had a shower with my first because my son came the year after and I was told it wouldn't be polite to have two showers because I would have most of the stuff from my first. I won't have a shower with this one either, mostly because I have everything and because it wouldn't be fair to do it with mikayla and the new baby and not for Memphis.


----------



## Womble12

No shower for me either, its not so common to have them in the uk, tho its becoming more popular. We are gonna have have a nursery list though with john Lewis - uk girls I had it recommended as they go through everything you need, such as blankets, sheets, basics, everything. We go on 15 June. I also registeted for boots baby club where you get a free changing bag and 10 points per £ spent on baby stuff which makes it like a 10% discount! 

Amanda, I'd def register if it means you get discounts!!

Tara, be so nice to be carefree and jump in a freezing pool like your kids!!! And I love greasy food after a night out!! So glad u had a nice evening. I'm not a huge drinker but I am looking forward to having a few glasses of wine once the baby is here.... followed by greasy hangover food the next day!!

Nikki, I've had terrible joint pain but its actually eased up the last week or so. But lower back has been hurting. I asked the doctor but he was useless. Hope yours is more helpful.

Bailey, good luck for your appt, today I think?


----------



## mtln777

Good afternoon ladies, Happy Memorial Day to the states girls!!!! :) I am working today but have relief coming in a few hours so I can go home and spend the day with my kiddos...:) They were so bummed I had to leave as they woke this am. :( After them being gone for 2 days I surely missed them. :thumbup: However ask me later when they have had enough of eachother and are being oil and water. lol

Amanda Register a discount is a discount!!!!! I would! and it is more common in the states like if I was to EVER get preggers again it's common cause my kids are older than 5 to have another shower it's a new trend....I won't be as my sister has lots of nice hand me downs!!! :) but first I have to have the baby to get em lol...... Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!!

Bailey will be stalking to see how ur dr apt goes.......Hope u get answers cuz I need the same ones :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Hello ladies! Amanda lovely bump pic and I love your scan pics too! The hb in the teddy is unbelievably cute and a fab idea! I think you should defo register.. It means people can get you things if they like and that way they'll be getting you the stuff you want. I'm having two babyshowers! I never chose to have two but my workmates always throw a "work" babyshower for anyone who goes off preg, and my little sis wanted to organise me another just for family and close friends. I wouldn't have bothered to have one as as Sophie says they not that common over here but it's lovely for people to want to throw me one so happy to go with the flow... Quite excited actually! 
Sophie did u have a nice time in Brighton? Weather has been fab here too but there's been a bit of a nippy wind at times! So jealous that you're off to sorrento- I've never been but it looks amazing.. I'm desperate for a holiday! 
Tara I can't believe af is still not with you! You should defo make an appointment with your doc to get some answers. Jealous that you have a pool set up.. Would love a float in the water.. Hmm think I might just have to go swimming this week! 
Nikki sorry to hear your feeling sore.. Are u in mat leave yet?
Bailey hope your appointment went well today!
Afm I had my whooping cough vaccine today.. Arm is agony! Lol. But all in all it was ok. Just had a nice quiet weekend seeing family and pottering about the house. I've washed all baby's clothes and organised them, and me as hubby bought our cot (crib for you American ladies) at long last- as well as some super cute bedding! It's all getting so real now!
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

My friends were going to throw me a shower if I was having a girl, but since it's a boy we kept a lot from when Mikey was a baby, so I don't need a whole lot! I'm thinking about having a "meet the baby" get together after the baby is born, and people can bring diapers if they want.

Jenna- I still need to get mine too. It makes your arm sore?

Bailey- good luck on your appt today!


----------



## Dollybird

A bit.. But so do most injections so I think it's par for the course. When are u planning to get yours? Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

I'm not on maternity leave yet, I am take it whenever but I've been trying to hold out cuz I know ill miss the money.


----------



## bazzb

Hi ladies here's an update from my app

So there is no explanation as to why no ovulation and periods 
So now I am being sent to a gynaecologist and my dr said they will prob give me clomid or femera to help me ovulate(may have to wait a month or two for a app)

In the mean time i can take my prometrium to give me a period while I wait


----------



## MommyNikki

I've heard really good things about people getting pregnant on clomid...are you excited to take the next step?


----------



## bazzb

Yea I am
Just hate the wait 

So gonna stop temping as ntnp til my app


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jenna- not sure. I am going to ask my doc about where to get it at my appt Wednesday.

Bailey- hopefully you will get your bfp on your first round of clomid! I've heard clomid can also increase the chance of multiples!


----------



## bazzb

On lord lol
My grandmother is a twin too lol
Lots of them in my family 

Hope the gyno does put me on clomid I guess I'll have to wait and see


----------



## mtln777

bazzb said:


> On lord lol
> My grandmother is a twin too lol
> Lots of them in my family
> 
> Hope the gyno does put me on clomid I guess I'll have to wait and see

I was just talking to my sister today about this and told her I was going to go to the dr an ask about clomid!!!!! multipules run inn my family as well and I always did want 4 kids!!!!! I will be calling my dr sooon. So glad u got some results xoxoxoxo


----------



## bazzb

Thx Tara xxx I think u should call too

I hope this Gyno will give me clomid my dr said he prob will

While I'm waiting fir my app i will attempt to relax lol no tempting and no opk and maybe some wine :)

I've also cut out my morning tea and replaced it with a smoothie with protein added 
I started that last week


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bailey, what kind of doc where you seeing? Just a family practitioner? I was just wondering because I go to a gyno/OB. I see her even when I'm not prego for my yearly women's checkup (pap & breast exam).


----------



## mackjess

sorry to hear you had a reaction dolly. I just got my shot at my ob on Friday and was happy to not have any soreness. my arm is usually pretty sore after flu shots so I was pleasantly surprised. Amanda, st my appt they brought it up and said they like to do them around 32 weeks, so even if you forget to ask they will probably bring it up. I say that cause I meant to ask at my last 2appts and prego brain kept forgetting. :haha:

Bailey, Tara, thinking of you ladies. and Tara call your doc!


----------



## bazzb

I see family dr Amanda and now she is sending to a gynocologiast 
I also see an endocrinologist for my thyroid 

Jenna sorry your arm is hurting that sucks :(


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies. Bailey glad your appointment went well, And as the others have said I've heard wonderful things about clomid! Hope your specialist appointment comes round quickly, and glad you're feeling chilled out in the meantime.
Thanks jess- it's not so
Bad I guess and a small price to pay to protect my wee man. 
Hope all you ladies are doing well. I'm feelin pretty pants today. Dunno why. Just no energy at all and feel kinda Achey. Has a rubbish nights sleep- ended up having to try and sleep sitting up due to my reflux and carpal tunnel so I'm guessing that's prob why. Poor hubby been working all day and is gonna come home to a messy house and a slobby wife! Lol. Hope I get a better sleep tonight and feel
More human tomorrow. Yesterday I was feeling so good and felt like time was flying, and today I feel like the next 8 weeks are gonna drag! I just wanna meet my wee man! 
Bought more bits an bobs last night- steriliser, bottles, monitors etc. excited for everything coming.. Should be here tomorrow xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

That's nice to know Jess!

Jenna, have you tried Prilosec OTC for the reflux? I was having horrible reflux and had to constantly take tums, but then I asked my doc and she gave me some samples of Prilosec, and it has helped a ton!!


----------



## MommyNikki

So I went in to the drs today for the pain I've been having...they couldn't tell me much but they did check me and I'm not dialated. They also did a sono and said that his head is pushing right into my pelvis and he doesn't seem to wanna curl up, instead he is sprawled out lol plus they said he's 4lbs right now...I don't see the pain going away til he's out


----------



## Womble12

Hi all,

4lbs nikki?? How many weeks are you? Guy at my work, his wife just gave birth 3 weeks early and the baby was 4lbs! That's small tho! Hopefully you feel reassured all is alright.

How you feeling today Jenna, any better? 

I'm late for work, had terrible nights sleep, feel like crap but on my way in now. Off tomorrow for midwife and rhesus negative injection so hopefully I'll catch up on some sleep then. Then Italy on Friday, tho weather is looking bad, but I don't care, be nice to be away and try and sleep!!!

Jess and Jenna, has all your baby stuff arrived now??

Bailey, I hope your appt doesn't take too long to come around, I've also heard good things about clomid so fingers crossed. Imagine if you ended up with twins, 241, & you would be sorted  !!! Tara I can't remember, you booking an appt with your docs?

Hope everybody else is well, I have read the posts but my minds gone blank as to what everyone said, sorry.

Oh any word from Naomi anyone? Hope you're ok Naomi.


----------



## bazzb

Enjoy Italy that's so awesome!!

I checked Naomi profile and she was online yesterday just not posting
Hope your okay Hun xx

Nikki this little guy us causing u pain already I think he is going to keep you in your toes ;)


----------



## mackjess

Dollybird said:


> Hey ladies. Bailey glad your appointment went well, And as the others have said I've heard wonderful things about clomid! Hope your specialist appointment comes round quickly, and glad you're feeling chilled out in the meantime.
> Thanks jess- it's not so
> Bad I guess and a small price to pay to protect my wee man.
> Hope all you ladies are doing well. I'm feelin pretty pants today. Dunno why. Just no energy at all and feel kinda Achey. Has a rubbish nights sleep- ended up having to try and sleep sitting up due to my reflux and carpal tunnel so I'm guessing that's prob why. Poor hubby been working all day and is gonna come home to a messy house and a slobby wife! Lol. Hope I get a better sleep tonight and feel
> More human tomorrow. Yesterday I was feeling so good and felt like time was flying, and today I feel like the next 8 weeks are gonna drag! I just wanna meet my wee man!
> Bought more bits an bobs last night- steriliser, bottles, monitors etc. excited for everything coming.. Should be here tomorrow xxx

Dolly, I'm right there with you. I don't know what happened. Over all I've felt really good. I have had more problems with colds/sinuses, which is typical for me, than the pregnancy itself. But something changed. LOL. I woke up last Tuesday feeling like I'd been run over by a freight train. 8 more weeks!!! We can do it.

I get my swimsuit back today, I had to take it in to get the straps shortened since I'm so short. I was afraid to do it myself and mess it up and have a wardrobe malfunction at the pool :haha: I'm hoping if I do some swimming, and my OB said I could dip my legs in the hot tub for awhile to help with my swelling and circulation, that I'll feel better tomorrow. Not complaining mind you, but I'm ready for the end date!

Nikki - sorry to hear about the pain. I just started to get sharp jabs myself. So far he is still breech, so I'm hoping some of that is from him turning is butt around. I know that I have "high normal" amount of fluid, part of the reason I measure so far ahead when they do the external measurement, so I still feel pretty good about him having room to flip over. I just hope he does it soon!

Oh boy, I think it was Womble that asked about bits and bobs? I just picked up the last thing I had ordered last night off my registry. It shipped to the store, I had to have DH drive me, and I didn't even have the energy to go until 30 minutes before the store closed! I had the baby shower right on time! I have everything laundered and sorted, but it's sorted across the chair and ottoman, and crib in the room. :haha: I am just keeping the dogs out of there until I muster up the energy to actually go put everything away.

I'm supposed to have my bags packed this week. The birthing class said to do it by 32 weeks. I think I'll pack his bag this week, and throw a change of clothes for daddy in there. But we don't have the hospital tour til next week. I might wait until then to pack my bag. I think they provide gowns, robes, slippers, blow dryers, etc, so I want to check out all their stuff before I over pack.

Hi everyone! hope you are having a great week.


----------



## gnomette

hi all have been trying to read things but not really had chance my son had chicken pox then was finally able to take him out on saturday for the first time then today my daughter started to come out in spots and its half term so i have got to try an keep one sick 3year old happy an one 9 year old thats not poorly entertained when it was my son it wasn't too bad cause he just wanted to sleep an eat ice cream an watch stuff on tv an i could do stuff with my daughter but she won't let me move off the sofa so its gonna be a rough couple of weeks an i still have to go work x so ttc this cycle has just been chilled an i deleted my app for this cycle so i cant stress over it xx
so bailey glad you got to your appointment loves an hugs as always i hope you get your gyno appointment soon i got mine its on the 26th of june x 
jenna glad you have gone on maternity leave an your starting to feel better dont worry bout hubby coming home to a slobby house an wife my husband came home an i had left the pasta on the stove an it was welded on had to throw the pan away x
amanda your bump is so cute i can't belive its not long now x 
tara hope your well xx til the end xx
sophie aww thanks hun for thinking of me i hope your ok have you moved now?
hope everyone else is all set for their bundles to turn up its not long won't be long til your all posting baby pics instead of bump pics


----------



## MommyNikki

I feel you guys on the energy thing, I have none and its embarrassing how easily winded I get...I got somethings to help me eat better cause I'm eating more and I've already gained 40lbs this pregnancy and I'm losing hope that I will ever have a pre-baby body again. 

Bailey how are you? I wish you lived just a tad but closer cause it would be nice to have someone to pal around with..I've been real bored lately.

Womble I do feel better that he is 4lbs :) I have to have a c section anyways so he can get nice and plump if that's what he wants to do lol ill just be uncomfortable.

Mack it's gonna to feel so weird when baby finally flips lol at least for now you won't have to worry about feet stuck in your ribs, I can't remember which baby did that to me all the time but it hurts lol

Naomi sorry your LO got chicken pox ...did he ever get the vaccine as a baby? I think 99% of people in the US get the vaccines for them as a newborn. I'm sure it's real uncomfortable. Hope he gets better soon


----------



## bazzb

Hey Naomi sorry your babes have the chicken pox hope they feel better soon
And yay for your app!! I hope mine comes soon tool
Xoxoxo

Nikki we are so close yet so far away
Would love to be there for you and the kids though I'm sure we would have a blast love to u x

Yah for mat leave ladies omg we r gonna have some babies on here soon!!!! Yay :)


----------



## gnomette

Nikki the vaccine only started to be given to newborns about a year ago so so both of mine are too old to have had it x sounds like your baby is going to be a good size did you say you had to book a section?


----------



## MommyNikki

Yea I will have to just because my last 2 were c sections. I failed to progress with my daughter so they automatically scheduled me one with my son and now with this baby. It's too risky to try vbac plus after having my stomach cut up I'm trying to keep anything else I can in tact lol


----------



## mtln777

Hey everyone wow we are in the home stretch cannot believe we are going to have some babies on here pretty soon..........Naomi and Bailey we will get there God just wants us to wait a bit longer xoxoxoxoxo

Jess, my last pregnancy Natalie was breech from 28 weeks on and when I was 38 weeks pregnant I woke up in the middle of the night and screaming something was wrong and it was just the little devil I have flipping around, some people can't feel it some can I DID!!!! So it can happen up to delivery....

So glad all of u ladies are getting ur nursery's together bump pix please!!!!!! Then I would like some nursery pix!!! lol I cannot believe we are sooooo close to having babies on this thread.......

Nicky How is spain how are u feeling????? We miss u! 

Off to lay in the sun and perhaps swim in my 30degree pool :haha: well I will be watching from the sidelines lol unless it gets to hot for me... 

Hope everyone has a terrific day lots of love and :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Wow nikki 4lbs that's a brilliant size! Always good I have a big baby my midwife says! Sorry you're sore though. :hugs: 
Sophie I'm feeling much better- although still not sleeping much but heyho that's life I guess! Lol. How u getting on?
Naomi sorry about the pox! Poor kiddies I still remember having it and I was only four at the time but the experience has stayed with me. Better they get it now though rather than later. Hope you are ok. 
Jess you sound much more organised than me!'our nursery is still a mess, although hubby is hopefully gonna set up the cot today! Glad u mentioned packing hospital bag- I wasn't too sure when to get mine ready.. But I guess if u are then I will too!! Hope your bubs turns around soon. My last appointment was 28 weeks and he was breech then, but I'm pretty sure he's turned now.. For mw next week so will hopefully find out then.. Fingers crossed that I'm right and he's turned! 
Aw Tara you and your
Pool.... I'm sooooooo jealous!!!!!! Lol. Wish I was laying by a pool right now.. No such luck in sunny Scotland! Lol. Although its turned into a nice enough day.. But certainly not sunbathing weather! 
Bailey, Nicky, hope you two are both doing well!!
Afm well I bought my wee mans "coming home from hospital" outfit.. It's mega cute! Will post a pic
Later.. Along with a lovely bump pic! Hehe. Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Can't waiter pics Jenna!!! Xx

Yay dr office called me I have my specialist ap with the gyno on June 19


----------



## mackjess

Ha Dolly I'm not so organized. I thought about taking a nursery pic for Tara this morning, showing the rocker/recliner covered with little stacks of clothes. They are sorted by size/category, but they are all on the chair or the laundry basket still! :haha: And the crib is full of stuff still in boxes, and 2 strollers pushed over in the corner. Hopefully this weekend I get it set up. I just need to figure out how to put the clothes away so DH can figure out what to dress him in. :)

Hope you are feeling better now that you are off.

Tara, mark me down as another one jealous of your pool. Just got my mat swimsuit yesterday and planned on going to one of the outdoor public pools(had to get the straps shortened so I don't "bust" out at the pool) but it's been storming out! I may have to go to a gym with an indoor pool or something.


----------



## Dollybird

Here's his wee outfit! And honestly the pic doesn't do it justice it's just so little and cute in real life! Gonna team it with red socks, a wee white hat, and either a red or navy knitted cardigan! Xxz


----------



## mackjess

super cute dolly!

Bailey! Good news about the appointment!


----------



## bazzb

Jenna just adorable!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Naomi- hope your kiddos get better soon! I hate it when Mikey is sick!

Jenna- that's adorable!

Bailey- yay for the appt! I bet your super excited!

Jess- it stinks that it's been so rainy and stormy here, our backyard is like a swamp! I think we've got like 4ins of rain since Monday!

AFM- I scheduled my hospital pre-admission yesterday. It's in 3 weeks, I can't believe it! As for the nursery, it's no where near done! Lol! We have to get the rest of the "junk" out, then hubby has to paint it before I can get it set up. We have all the furniture, since we are using Mikey's old crib and everything.

Here's my new bump pic...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dollybird

Lovely bump pic Amanda!! What is your pre admission? Don't think we do that here for labour. Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Dollybird said:


> Lovely bump pic Amanda!! What is your pre admission? Don't think we do that here for labour. Xxx

The pre-admission is just to fill out paperwork, like with insurance info and all that stuff so you don't have to worry about it when your in labor!


----------



## nicky160880

Hi girls. Sorry it's been so long since I've posted. I'm rubbish!!
Just been super busy with building, planning, business and of course little isla. :)
No problems to report with bump ( thank god because no way could j be doing all this stuff if she wasn't behaving!!). We got our first wedding booking today so that's exciting but now the pressure is really on to get finished and get the place looking fab. 
I have now registered with the matrona (midwife) here in Spain and she is super nice. And thank The Lord she speaks good English. Getting bloods, glucose and another scan next Wednesday. Weather is beautiful 24 degrees and sunny today but unfortunately I'm inside a bar with wifi looking for boilers/toilets/solar panels etc. anyway all good here. 
Missing family and friends but nice to have u guys just a little bit wifi away ;)
Glad everyone seems to be doing ok and wow Nikki 4lbs is a good size :) they will measure mine on Wednesday so hope she isn't too wee. 
Anyway must go just now. Take care ladies. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Nicky lovely to hear you're doing well! Been keeping up with your progress (the hotel that is!)on your Facebook page! Things are looking fab! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Wow ladies can you believe it's been 8months since we started this thread?! Xxz


----------



## MommyNikki

Wow 8 months ... That's nice we've all stuck together!!! Luv ya girls!!


----------



## mackjess

Dollybird said:


> Nicky lovely to hear you're doing well! Been keeping up with your progress (the hotel that is!)on your Facebook page! Things are looking fab! Xxx

Dolly I've been doing the same thing! Makes you want to go to Spain, doesn't it? I think I'll be going to Ireland again next year, but won't make it to Nicky's hotel.

Amanda, I am trying the prilosec OTC today. The pepcid complete does an OK job, but I usually still need some Tums through out the day. Hoping this works for me. I have my hospital tour and pre-registration next Wednesday. I'm so excited.

And 8 months, crazy. It's such a lovely thread though and I can't wait for our next round of BFPs. :flower:


----------



## bazzb

Wow 8 months!!

Big thanks to Nikki for starting this our lovely thread xox girls 

And Nicky I'm glad things are progressing well in Spain xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Bailey how's the weather up there? I'm melting!!!


----------



## bazzb

Same here so hot 
Almost 40 C


----------



## bazzb

It's about 100F LOL


----------



## MommyNikki

That must be what it is here... I left work early cause I was dying..


----------



## bazzb

I just left work too :) happy Friday


----------



## MommyNikki

Helllooooooooo.....where is everyone? Lol


----------



## bazzb

Lol no idea where they all ran off lol


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! I'm still here just had a busy weekend! Just back from visiting family- we had a big BBQ today I'm stuffed! Feet have swollen up again like balloons with the heat! Got them up on my birthing ball! Haha! 
How is everyone getting on.. Nice weekends? Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

I've had to work all weekend so my weekend kinda stinks lol


----------



## bazzb

I had a nice weekend but my pills r making me a bit dizzy at times


----------



## mtln777

Hello girlies, glad to see it's warm everywhere and everyone is doing good....I had a busy weekend as well. First off wow 8 months since we started this thread, and I have to say you are the best bunch of girls I have met in my life......This journey we are on is an emotional exciting well you name it......:flower: I am so excited we will soon be having baby's on this thread and hope no one has plans to take off........Just wouldn't be the same :( Thanks Nicky you are the starter off this wonderful thread and have made some pretty great friendships.......:) :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM AF showed her ugly face on Thursday afternoon with a vengeance I haven't had a bad one like well since the last one!!! Alert about to TMI it lol I had a super PLUS tampon in and just put it in and pushed my neighbors lawnmower across the street, chatted for about 10 min and when I got home had BLED everywhere.....:growlmad: Sometimes I just hate being a woman!!!! So we are on cd 4 and my health insurance should be figured out so I have to call the dr. bleeding like this cannot be normal!!!! 

Enjoyed the pool all weekend with my family and had a few to many beers last night note to self DO NOT SKIP DINNER.....Today I was a hurting unit and I am not usually a drinker but the last couple weekends the weather just makes ya want a cold beer :) I did suffer the consequences today and thankfully Mike had the kids up and fed before I could even pick my head up off the pillow!!!!! Oh well feeling much better now off to shower and pop in a movie......Have a great night everyone lots of love to you all xoxoxox TAra:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Sorry your af is so heavy:(:( xx
Mine wasn't even that bad when I waited 129 days!

Still no af here and I stop be pills wed so let's see what happenea

I wish I had some beers in the house I wouldn't mind one tanks Tara lol!


----------



## mtln777

bazzb said:


> Sorry your af is so heavy:(:( xx
> Mine wasn't even that bad when I waited 129 days!
> 
> Still no af here and I stop be pills wed so let's see what happenea
> 
> I wish I had some beers in the house I wouldn't mind one tanks Tara lol!

Sorry I am not ur neighnor oh wait I drank them all last night :haha: BUT TRUST AND BELIEVE ME I AM NOT YOUNG ANYMORE!!! lol


----------



## bazzb

Lolni hear ya 

I wish u were my neighbour!

How old r u now


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Good morning ladies! I had a pretty busy weekend as well. Saturday we had Summer Breakout prep day at our church. If any of you have heard of Vacation Bible School, it's like that but on steroids! Lol! Then yesterday I had a friends baby shower to go to!

Tara- I'm sorry about AF! I hope she will be departing soon!

Nikki- that stinks that you had to work all weekend!

Jenna- I hope your feet are better!


----------



## mtln777

bazzb said:


> Lolni hear ya
> 
> I wish u were my neighbour!
> 
> How old r u now

I'm 34 but have been acting 21 lol......

PLEASE pray AF packs her dam bags she is being a real BITCH this month!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## bazzb

Praying for u !


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

GO AWAY :witch:!!!


Jess, how's the Prilosec working for you? It has done wonders for me!!


----------



## mackjess

the prilosec has been great! it was on my list of approved stuff with tums and pepcid, but since I've never had heartburn I guess I thought they were all the same. 

have you taken yours more than 14 days? the instructions say to take for 14 days than take a 4 day break.


----------



## Dollybird

Not looking my best (no makeup, sweaty in the heat!!) but here's a bump pic for u ladies! 33 weeks!!! Xxx

View attachment 624677


----------



## Dollybird

Hope everyone's well!! And Tara I hope the witch beats a hasty retreat soon!! I'm just having another lazy day in the garden with the dog... Feel bad cause I've hardly done anything this past few days but I have noooo energy! The heat is draining me! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> the prilosec has been great! it was on my list of approved stuff with tums and pepcid, but since I've never had heartburn I guess I thought they were all the same.
> 
> have you taken yours more than 14 days? the instructions say to take for 14 days than take a 4 day break.

Ya, I've taken mine more than 14 days...I guess I didn't read the directions to carefully! Lol! But I missed both Saturday and Sunday because I forgot, and that was about the 14 day mark. I wish it had a generic brand since it is so dang expensive!

Jenna, cute bump pic! Don't worry about being lazy, you have a reason! There are days I feel like that too!

AFM- I ordered the infant car seat that I wanted the other day, because they don't sell the color that I wanted in the store. Well, I got an email yesterday that the darn thing is on back order until at least June 20th! That's not to far away, but I'm worried that it may take longer!


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Not looking my best (no makeup, sweaty in the heat!!) but here's a bump pic for u ladies! 33 weeks!!! Xxx
> 
> View attachment 624677

Oh Jenna you will always be cute!!!!! Happy 33 weeks Not long so excited for u xoxoxo:hugs: Hope the swelling has been staying away....How is Jaxson's room coming?


----------



## bazzb

:hi::hi:
Hi everyone

Cute pic Jenna!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Cute pic Jenna!

What's up my ladies?? Hopefully everyone's staying dry from this nasty wet weather -blah- 

Bailey when's ur next appointment?


----------



## bazzb

My next app is June 19

I took my last progesterone pill yesterday but no idea how long for AF


----------



## MommyNikki

So I'm super pumped because I got coupons for $.60 off 1 pack of huggies wipes and at most stores they will double coupons that are under .99 cents...so I made like 20 copies and got 20 packs of wipes at $.80 each instead of $2 each...I can't wait to get paid so I can stick up some more!! Lol I love couponing


----------



## bazzb

Wow great deal!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Amanda hope u get your baby seat on time!!
Bailey hope af comes soon..and Tara I hope your af goes away soon if its not already!
Nikki the weather here is brill just now.. And forecast to stay that way for the next wee while! Loving it.. Although its not loving me! Haha. Big swollen sweaty beast that I am! Haha.
Afm well I had the midwife today.. Dunno if I've ever mentioned to you guys but I've never really clicked with my assigned mw.. Bit thankfully I've not had to see her much as she's off a lot either on holiday or off sick..
Anyways I saw her today and firstly fundal height Is measuring 36cm/36 weeks.. So three weeks ahead! And secondly he's still breech. Thirdly, despite her telling me that I was measuring 36, when I looked at my notes later I noticed she'd written 35.. Mistake??
Anyways she told me as baby was breech I would get a scan at 36 weeks to check his position, however she wasn't wanting to refer me for that scan till after my next appointment .. Which she scheduled for 1st July! I told her ill be about 37 weeks by then (which I imagine would mean I prob would get my scan till at least 38 weeks by the time the referral goes through) to which she replied oh no you'll be 36 weeks then.. I said no ill be 36+6- that's practically 37 weeks! Plus I was concerned that she hasn't mentioned a growth scan considering I'm measuring 3 weeks ahead. Anyways I stressed out about it so much that I ended up calling the midwives up and spoke to another one.. She was really nice.. Told me they don't refer for growth scans to you're either measuring +\- 4 weeks not 3 (although I know for a fact some places refer at 3). So I guess I'm making a mountain out of a molehill but I really feel like I'm getting short changed.. And I don't trust my mw.. Still no explanation for her writing something different in my notes to what she told me(I know it's not a big thing but as a nurse myself I know how important notes are- they are a legal document!) so anyways.. I guess I feel a bit reassured after speaking to other mw, but I'm still not 100% happy.. :-( 
Am I daft? Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Hope everyone else doing ok.. Sorry for my big rambling moan! Xxz


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nikki- I love couponing! Unfortunately not many stores around here double...

Jenna- do you not go to the doc every two weeks now? Here in the US at about 26 weeks we start going every two weeks. Then weekly at 36 weeks. Can you not switch midwives if you don't like yours?


----------



## bazzb

I think it's like that in Canada too Amanda

And Jenna your not daft I'd be the same way!! Xx


----------



## Womble12

Hey everyone, caught up on the thread a couple of days ago but didn't have time to post. Good to hear everyone is keeping well.

Tara, at least af turned up rather then limbo. You gonna call docs anyway? I would.

Bailey, poor you still waiting. Hopefully those pills do the trick. Really hoping you get the referral quickly.

Jenna, 100% I would refuse to see that midwife again. You do not have to see anybody you don't want too, and I would probably ask for another appointment as you think she's written your notes wrong so you now doubt her advice, you're not being silly at all. On the breach side of things, babies can turn as late as 40 weeks so don't worry just yet. Have you got a birthing ball, as apparently sitting on that can assist in turning it, & lots of walking. Also, they can deliver breach babies naturally if there's a midwife who knows how, its all to do with your positioning apparently and the hospital policy. But if you prefer to be booked in for a c section then they shld do that too. Can tell I've learnt alot at my antenatal classes!!

Not long now till the babies are all here, its getting close!! We move house on 19 July so relying on mine not to arrive before 36 weeks!! At the moment my absolute worse problem is needing the loo everytime I walk anywhere, its such a pain. We had a nice break away in Italy tho the weather wasn't great, but its been lovely and sunny since we got back to London.

Hope everybody else is well, sorry I can't recall what everybody wrote as my memory has become terrible. Lots of love to all, Sophie xx


----------



## Womble12

Oh uk ladies, sign up to the sainsburys baby club, you get a £5 voucher to spend on sainsburys little ones own brand range. Yesterday I got 6 packs of baby wipes for free with mine!! And the boots baby club gives you a free changing bag tho I've not picked mine up yet and 10 points to a pound which equates to 10% money back on all baby purchases!!

Inspired by nikkis great couponing deals!!


----------



## mtln777

Good Morning girls, I see everyone is getting by with few problems!!! 

First of Jenna, you are not being ridiculous um, I would be demanding a growth scan, anytime in the us when u r measuring more than a 7DAY discrepancy they do a growth scan, so 3 weeks is a big deal!!!! I think I would either be booking a private scan or calling back and demanding 1.....That's just me!!! Especially being ur 1st baby you are not acting nuts!! YOU HAVE NEVER BEEN THRU THIS!!! As far as the breech goes they do what they want and in all honesty I had 2 sections and they truly are not bad!!! Plus you get more maternity leave...lol You seem physically fit and would recover in no time, all though with all your swelling is your dr worried about possibly being toxemic?

Sohpia ready for a bump pix Nikki, when you are done couponing get a bump pix up!!!! I love couponing!!! 

Bailey I had to take progestone to bring on AF a few years back and within a week she was here!!!

AFM, AF has finally departed woot woot it's about time and man she was beastly I am attributing it to the extra folic acid i'm taking cuz, it was ridiculous. The weather has finally turned here and hopefully it will stay dry and we can get our garden planted...It's getting so late and the rain hasn't helped our garden dry up!!!! Not sure what I am doing today Mike is in a fishing tournament and it's just the girls and I!!! Maybe shopping or family time who knows....

Naomi I'm thinking of ya hope all is well xoxoxo Til the endxoxox 

Lots of :hugs: and so excited we are going to have babies soon this is soooooooooooo exciting and cannot believe we our in the home stretch!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyNikki

I promise ill get a bump pic up either today or tomorrow. I've been in so much pain lately. I'm still having the pelvic (round ligament) pain and its just been getting worse I could cry thinking this could go on another 8 weeks. They did a sono last appointment but couldn't figure out the pain and Tylenol is not touching the pain. I have my 32 week sono tomorrow..but mike can't go because of work :( 

I'm glad I've got some fellow couponer's lol you should see how much stuff I used to get for next to nothing..I've slacked off.

Jenna I would get a new midwife or your going to lose your cool one of these times---trust me..I've been there with shitty nurses and they have seen the dragon! Lol 

Womble good luck on your move!!


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies. :flower: I've asked to be changed midwives but it's difficult as she is the only one that covers my medical practice (small village) so I need to see if one of the midwives from the neighbouring village will accept me. Here's hoping! Feeling pretty rubbish today - very tearful and miserable. Hubby's friends wher having a BBQ tonight but I'm so swollen and tired I couldn't face it, but now feel mega sorry for hubby as he won't go without me.. Makes me feel rotten I feel like I'm holding him back (although I did try to get him to go anyways but he wouldn't without me as it was all couples going). Worried he will be getting fed up with me I'm so boring just now!! :-(
Anyways I need to quit my moaning! Sophie glad u had a nice trip! Shame bout the weather though. My sis just back from Rome she said it was pretty hot there this weekend, u must've just missed the good weather! At least u getting a bit sun now u home though. U excited bout your move?? How's the packing going?? 
Tara so glad the witch is finally away!! Hope you've had a nice day today!! 
Nikki so sorry to hear you are still suffering :-( are u still working? Hope they get to bottom of the pain you're having- either that or perhaps induce u early?? If bubs is nice size and ready to come?.. Have heard of a few ladies with bad spd getting induced at 37 weeks. 
Hope everyone else doing well..lots of love!

Xxx


----------



## mackjess

I'm having a terrible day and skipping my sister in laws birthday dinner. My old dog Jake is 12, and he's a big dog so that's old for his size. his vet has mentioned hip displacia a few times cause of the way his stance is and they keep angling farther forward. He's slowed down over the last few years for sure, but it's been very gradual. 

last night he went out back, which requires going downstairs but couldn't make it up them. my husband had to carry him up. I've been letting him out front with a leash and boosting him up the front porch steps without an issue. this afternoon he yelped just walking thru the yard. I'm so scared for him, and will be taking him to the vet tomorrow if it's not any better. he seems fine a majority of the day, so hopefully he just tweaked something. He's so big that if he can't walk we'll have to put him down. I hope it's not his hip. we've been snuggling and I've had bouts of crying today. I want to work on the nursery, but he keeps trying to follow me up and down the stairs. =(


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Jess I'm so so sorry. Praying there's something the vet can do to make him better. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mackjess

thanks dolly. He's my first baby really and I'm sure hormones are not helping me deal with this! sorry to hear you're having a crap day as well.


----------



## MommyNikki

I am still working..I won't be induced early because ill be having a csection. I will go til 39 weeks


----------



## bazzb

Jess I'd be the same
I love my fur babies just like real babies
Xoxoxo


----------



## mackjess

nikki I'm feeling a bit the same. He's kicking me a lot in the pelvis and it hurts, almost like my leg wants to give out if I happen to be walking. I started thinking at 31 weeks, omg how am I going to make it 9 more weeks. it's certainly not fun! hopefully if your babe changes positions you'll get some relief soon.


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks Mack..I don't think my pain is positional...I think it's spd like Jenna mentioned...ill know more tomorrow :/ btw sorry bout your fur baby..hope all is well


----------



## bazzb

Keep us updated Nikki


----------



## MommyNikki

I def will. Going to bed... I'm whooped. Night ladies!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nikki- I hope you figure out what the pain is from and it gets better!

Jenna- so sorry you had a bad day yesterday, I hope today was better!

Jess- I hope your doggie is ok! Any news from the vet today? I know I will be the same way when my furbaby gets to that point, he will be 6 this year. My parents dog, or family dog from when I lived at home will be 12 this year, and I will be the same with her! I've been having some of those painful jabs too, where I cringe and say owww!

AFM- yesterday was Mikey's 3rd birthday! I cannot believe he is 3, time has just flown by! John and grandpa built his playset on Saturday, which was his present, he loves it! John still has to put the roof on it, but other than its done.

We have friends whose baby boy was born Saturday early morning, so we went and saw them at the hospital yesterday. He sure is a cutie! I can't wait till our little man is here!

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## mackjess

Thanks Amanda. The hip dysplasia is causing problems in his right hip, and both back knees have arthritus. :( He's def slowed down over the years, but it was just so sudden from Friday, being slow and steady and fine to Saturday not being able to go up a few steps!!

He loves swimming, so I will be taking him to do that some at the doggie park, and they started him on an anti-inflammatory that they said works really well. Hopefully it helps, cause he is really too big for me to be carrying his back end up and down the steps! I'm sure there have been a few graceful moments for the neighbors to witness!! We have a really small front porch with narrow steps so we wouldn't really be able to do a ramp without taking the railings off. I have been giving him glucosomine, but I switched to a script one so hoping to get better results from that as well. It's always lovely to have the extra expenses when I'm gearing up to take time off without pay, too. URGH.

Mikeys 3!! How exciting. Sounds like you had a great weekend.

How is everyone's Monday going?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I sure hope he gets better Jess! Instead of bending over, if you need to help him up the steps, you could try sliding a towel in front of his back legs and use the ends of the towel to lift him. I don't know how well that will work, but you might try it!


----------



## mackjess

I tried the towel thing one and it seemed to confuse him. if I put my arm under his butt he seems to realize it's a boost and hops up so I don't really have to lift. hoping is only necessary for a week or two till his meds help. we have a ranch house so no steps inside unless we want him in the basement, and just a few in front.


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Jess I was gonna suggest the glucosamine - glad he is on it already. My dads dog had awful arthritis, to the point they thought he was gonna have to go to sleep, but after they started him on that it made such a difference he got another good 2-3 years. Hope your pup gets better soon, sometimes, especially with arthritis, it can just be a flare up. Lets hope that's the case. Thoughts are with yous. My wee pup not well today either she's been spewing all night. But I'm afraid with Sam it's self inflicted as she managed to get into the bin yesterday and ate the contents.. So Who knows what she actually consumed! Hoping she perks up soon or will be vet for her! 
Happy birthday to little mikey!! 
Nikki hope your appointment went well! 
Afm.. No real news! Just exercising on my birthing ball trying to get this wee man to turn!! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Has anyone heard from Nikki?? I know she was suppose to have her scan yesterday


----------



## mackjess

Dolly, sorry your girl is sick. I'm sure its SO much fun cleaning that up! Hopefully it's out of her system soon and she sleeps it off. Naughty girl! My dog Elvis got into a bunch of raw hamburger meat once and his tummy was gurgling like mad the next day, to the point I thought he was going to explode! When I called the vet they said to give him a Tums. Maybe you could call them if she's not feeling better soon?

Time is dragging on ladies! Hope it's not feeling that way for everyone else.

No news from Nikki. Hopefully she's just busy and will check in soon.


----------



## Dollybird

Well glad to say little Sam is much better. Did end up calling the vet, who suggested feeding her a slice of white bread and seeing how she went. I fed her it then she slept for three hours solid.. Then she woke up bright as a button, bringing me toys and tipping over her food bowl to tell me she was hungry! She's had some plain chicken breast for tea and that's all she's to have till tomorrow to let her tummy rest. Glad she better I was worrying about her. And yey no vomit for over 6hrs now! 
I had a wee nap myself earlier and woke up with loads of pressure and discomfort from my bump like bubs was trying to reposition.. I'm now really uncomfy in my pelvis with loads of pressure there and hubs thinks my bump looks different - lower. Hoping hoping hoping that my little man has turned....! Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Sorry I haven't been on, I had my appt yesterday and it was a internal scan so I didn't see anything..talked to this bitch doctor and she said that she can't do anything because its normal...it's not normal..I was playing volleyball at 8 mo preg with my daughter...I can't even walk now. Then she told me she wouldn't write me off work after I told her that I HAVE TO work cause I need the money and that's why I need help with the pain. I was crying and everything but you can't ask for any pain relief without someone making you feel like a junkie. I left there and didn't even make another appt. I will probably call next month and schedule my csection and tubal and be done with that place. Anyways, I left there and called my family doctor (who used to be a obgyn doc anyways) crying telling her that this was my 2nd ob appt and they are blowing me off. She had me come in and prescribed me Valium to relax my muscles but i took it last night and as far as pain/sleeping went it didn't really help...as far as stress goes, I think it's something I should really be on. Today I started going to a chiropractor and I tried to get ahold of a rehab place but no one called me back. The Chiropractor helped a lil but I am going to have to start going 3x week.

It's all been so stressful...I hope everyone else is doing better. I'm probably gonna take a nap, I will read and catch up more later


----------



## mackjess

I'm so sorry Nikki. Some discomfort is normal, yes, and you would know what's what since you've been pg before. So sorry they didn't listen to you at all! That is so rude. Glad your family doc wrote you something. One of my friends has Chron's and had to take quite a bit of Lortab while she was pg with all her kids because it would get very intense at the end with her pancreas getting inflamed and all kinds of stuff. I know that med is safe because she has 3 healthy, beautiful babies! Hope the valium takes the edge off and the chiro helps. I've just bumped my visits up to 2 times a week. Do you have an option to use another OB or clinic? Everyone on here seems to have different scenarios with the healthcare.

Dolly, yay to your Sam being back and I hope your bubs has turned!! We got Jake a new bed yesterday, and he looked like pure bliss snuggled in it last night. Made my heart happy.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jess- that's good! I hope it's just a flare up and goes away soon!

Jenna- I'm glad your doggy is better!

Nikki- I'm so sorry that your having so much pain! I hope you start to feel better soon! I know what you mean about being made felt like a junkie. After my surgery, when I was in impatient rehab, they had to give me narcotics every night because I was having horrible headaches at night and half the time (depending on the nurse) when I woke up because of one, they acted like I was lying! It was like, i had just had brain surgery, and they think I'm faking the pain? It turned out the swelling from the surgery was blocking my spinal column, not allowing fluid to drain and building up pressure in my head causing the horrible headaches. After they put in a shunt I felt so much better!!

Anyways, Mikey starts t-ball tonight! He is so excited, and I can't wait to watch him! It's going to be interesting to see how a bunch of 3 year olds do! Lol!


----------



## MommyNikki

Mack my options on ob's is probably the same as yours cause were both in the US. I could drop them but I wouldn't even know who I would choose in place of them...I only switched to them last year because they are associated with the hospital I go to..and I like MY doctor there but it seems like I hardly see him. I trust him to do my surgeries but I'm not going to go there afterwards (maybe just my 6 week appt) I wouldn't stay for gyno care. I'm really hoping the Chiro is going to give me relief...my co pay is only $2 so it's not going to break the bank having to go as often as I need. 

Pray it's sad that people abuse the system to get pain medication but they need to realize that some people are actually in pain and need it...not everyone is a junkie and even if I WAS a junkie...those couple Vicodin they could prescribe wouldn't do a whole lot as far as getting someone high. If I wasn't already so stressed and emotional from getting NO HELP I would have gave her a piece of mind...since I'm sure my insurance paid them like $100 for her to tell me that.


----------



## Dollybird

Hello ladies! How is everyone doing? I've just been and had my hair done so feeling half decent for once! Haha. My hair was awful I'd been holding off getting it done - my roots where about 2 inches long!! I'm in a really mood for pampering myself at the moment, even put on a wee bit of fake tan the other day and painted my nails! Hoping I can persuade hubby to give me a wee foot massage tonight, my feet are so swollen and uncomfy!
Well I thought bubs had turns but think it was wishful thinking.. Can feel his head under my rib again and feet giving my bladder some pretty brutal kicks.. So back into the birthing ball I go in hopes of turning him! 
I'm eating like a monster just now, and so unhealthy. But worried actually as I've not been very active either- with being off work and feeling so tired I'm finding just walking the dog and doing my housework is all I can manage. I used to be so active! Scared to weigh myself. 
Think I've been losing some of my "plug" past few days.. I won't describe it to yous (I'm sure u can imagine what I'm
Seeing) but I'm finding some each morning when I wipe.. So guess my body is beginning to gear up. I'm sooo uncomfortable I pray I don't go overdue. Need my body back! Lol. 
Hope everyone is doing ok. Sorry you're still sore nikki.
Jess hope that dog of yours is feeling better? And Amanda hope your wee man had a good time at tball? 
Sophie, Naomi, Nicky, bailey, tara hope u ladies are good!! Hope I've not forgotten anybody.. Baby brain is getting the better of me! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hi girls! It's been a super busy week and I am exhausted!! I was a volunteer for Summer BreakOut at church all week (it's like Vacation Bible School, but on steroids...lol!). It was great, and the kids had so much fun, but I am worn OUT! John is leaving for a fishing trip tomorrow until Tuesday with his dad and brother, so Mikey and I left after SBO today to come visit my grandma this weekend. 

Jenna- Mikey has been having fun at t-ball, but he needs to pay attention better...lol! I hope your little man turns soon! At my last appt on Wednesday, the doc said my baby was head down, but that can always change.

Jess- I asked my doc about taking the Prilosec everyday without the break, and she said that was completely fine!


----------



## mtln777

Hey Girls, gosh everyone has been so absent you can tell it's nice outside lol were not sitiing around on our computers like winter time. :) It has been AAWFUL rainy here it sucks, rains SUPER HARD for 2 days and drowns and floods everything then we have a sunny hot day and beck to rain, dam mother nature!!! I haven't even put my garden in because of the flooding...:( I'm so bummed cuz the kids love to pick my vegies in the garden.....Last year was the first year we put one in and had great success...Now were flooded....Been crazy busy as well with the ending of school and work so much to do so little time....Lily is about to graduate to 2nd grade she is so excited for school to be done. we had her field day yesterday and I spent all day at the school was lots of fun....Will post a pix in a bit have to email it to myself. 

As for the TTC bit i'm NTNP I'm annoyed.....Just waiting for my health insurance card in the mail and I am going to make an apt with my dr I want to know what's up with these HEAVY LONG CYCLES!!!! Anywho~ gotta go cut my grass and clean my overflowing pool....:dohh: Today it's sunny and 70 tomorrow more rain.....:cry: Lots of love to all of u girlies xoxoxoxoxoxo Tara


----------



## mtln777

Here are the pix I promised of Lily and I and Lily at her field day! :) So much for you ladies to look forward to and remember not to blink because they GROW WAY to FAST....xoxoxo
 



Attached Files:







PART_1371355247680.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bazzb

Awe Tara she is a sweetie!!


----------



## mtln777

Lost the other pix somewhere gotta redownload it :dohh: hate when that happens, :wacko:


----------



## mtln777

Found it.....:)
 



Attached Files:







CAM00049.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mtln777

Bailey how are you doing????


----------



## bazzb

Same ol

Stopped the pills over a week ago and still no af
Tested yesterday just to see and of course bfn


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Tara lovely pics!! 
Bailey that's weird af still not here. Where those pills not meant to bring af on?
Afm.. Well... I got stuck in the bath yesterday! Hubby was at work it was awful I just couldn't pull myself up (and we have none of those rails to help either) so I had to try and flip onto my side and boost myself up... Which I managed but managed to damage a muscle/ligament in my side whilst doing so, so spent my morning up at the hosp just getting checked over! How embarrassing! No more baths for me unless hubby home! Argh I'm the size of a house... Will have to post bump pic soon.. Can't believe I still have 5 weeks of growing!!... I'm gonna be monstrous!!! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Aw Jenna you poor thing
Hope u r okay xx

And yes those pills should bring on af


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Great pics Tara! I know what you mean about the kids growing way to fast! I can't believe Mikey is 3 and starting preschool in sept! I don't know where the time has gone...

Bailey- have you talked to your doc about it? I can't believe the pills didnt work!

Jenna- I'm sure that was no fun! I have had those moments where I can't seem to get up from somewhere! 

AFM- we went to my aunts house last night for my cousins birthday party. It was a pool party, I didn't swim cuz the pool was full of rowdy kids! Mikey swam with his life jacket, and my other cousin, she's about 7 or 8, was being such a cute little mommy watching him in the pool! It was so cute! My aunt got him his own little cupcake and candle to celebrate his birthday last week too! He had a great time!


----------



## bazzb

Pool times are always such fun Amanda!

We see the gyno this wed so I will definitely tell him about the pills not working


----------



## mtln777

Bailey I am soooo freakin shocked that the pills didn't work???Have you googled anything or everything lol This thread is sooooo quite with big OLE pregnant girls...:haha: Where are they all eating or sleeping just kidding lovies!!!! 
xoxoxoxoxxo


----------



## bazzb

I'm
Tired of googling and I'm tired of trying
Sorry I've been so quiet!!


----------



## mackjess

I'm actually eating and sleeping at the same time now. :)

:hugs: Bailey. Do you have an appt coming up soon?


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey girls just thought I'd check in. This Weekend will be the last 2 days of work. I was scheduled today but called off because I'm tired of going to the chiropractor and feel good just to go there and barely be able to walk after my shift... I registered for my college classes today. I'm excited to start this fall since it will be a new school and new degree. 
As for baby he's moving a lot less it seems, I'm sure he's getting cramped even tho I'm bigger than a house right now. I still haven't scheduled another ob appt since dealing with Dr. Bitch at my last one. I've been extra tired too :( lol 

Hope everyone is doing alright...bailey don't stress it girl.. It's going to happen so I would just relax and see what the obgyn tells you. I'm sorry that ur medical in Canada takes so long to get you in places (guess that's a part of it being free) but once you get in I'm sure the doctor will have a better understanding of your body and how to work around the traditional methods so that its effective for u. Don't give up


----------



## bazzb

Thanks Nikki and Jessica 
My app is actually tomorrow sorry I'm being such a grump
9 months ago today I Lost my little girl :(


----------



## mtln777

So just got some amazing news.....(not about me :)) So a really dear friend of mine and her husband could not have kids tried and tried and tried some more like 15yrs of trying, decided to become foster parents.....Well they got not 1 but 2 kids a little brother and sister ages 1 and 3 that the parents had taken away from them....Really sad I know who does that???? So they have had these kids for 5years and they just finally got to adopt them and have them to keep forever!!!!! So excited for them and not only that she found out Friday she is 8weeks pregnant.:cloud9:...She just texted me and I cried, longing for a baby for that many years and it not happening is gut wrenching.......Everytime I got pregnant I was afraid to tell her cuz, you know deep down she was envious. I am sooooo happy for her and she is having her first ultrasound tomorrow am, I am praying and hoping things are going to be good for her sake, but just makes me feel a little better that it hasn't happened for me and that maybe I have taken some things for granted.....So with that I will keep trucking along :thumbup:

How about some bump pix you big ole preggers :hugs: Cannot believe in less than 6 weeks we are going to have babies on here!!!!! I am sooooooo excited for all of you...

Bailey and of course Naomi ALWAYS TILL THE END xoxoxoxoxo Love you girls :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mtln777

bazzb said:


> Thanks Nikki and Jessica
> My app is actually tomorrow sorry I'm being such a grump
> 9 months ago today I Lost my little girl :(

Extra hugs girlfriend :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope my story gives you hope cuz it sure did me........:flower:


----------



## bazzb

Beautiful storey thanks for Sharing Tara


----------



## MommyNikki

I know how you feel bailey since we share the same date. I've really tried not to think about it. I still have my sonogram in a frame on my dresser. I know how shitty it is to relive the moment in my mind and I know it's probably easier on me than on you since you don't have something else to focus your thoughts on. I never had fertility issues so when I mmc I just had to believe it wasn't meant to be..what if something would have been terribly wrong with my baby? What if I would have had to watch my baby suffer through medical treatments or even worse if I had to bury my baby because of a condition? I would never want to go through that and I know you wouldn't either. Try to trust that it wasn't the right time and that when it is, it will happen. Luv you girl


----------



## bazzb

Thanks Nikki
Luv ya too
Yes we share the same awful day :(

I no it wasn't meant to be
She's in a frame on my night stand as well
Pic taken at 6w3


----------



## Dollybird

Sorry to hear u feeling low bailey big hugs to you :hugs: it must be very frustrating for you and my heart really does go out to you. Xxx

Nikki what type of classes are they? Nice to have something to look forward to! My bubs has had a few wee quiet days but like you I think it's cause e has less space. Feel him squirming rather than kicking these days.. Very uncomfortable! Lol. But love feeling him move its reassuring. 
Tara what a fabby story. I love hearing things like that if brings a tear to my eye. Will
Pop up a bump pic to ohhh especially for you! :winkwink: 
Hope everyone else ok? 
Afm just the same really.. Uncomfortable, unnattractive, and bloated! Haha. Looking forward to this little mans arrival... A bit impatient actually! We are pretty much organised now. My workmates are throwing me a babyshower tomorrow which should be lovely, we having a BBQ for it... Then my wee sister is throwing me another baby shower on Sunday for close friends and family! So lots to look forwrd to and keep my mind occupied. Next week ill see the consultant, and praying this wee man has turned the right way, or csection it will be for me! (I'm not wanting the ecv I kinda feel if baby not turned himself then there's a reason for it). Anyways I better get going- meeting a friend for lunch and need to hang the washing out before I go!
Lots of love to u lovely ladies. Xxx :hugs: xxx :dust: xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Dolly they are criminal justice/sociology classes! Ps csections aren't that bad


----------



## mackjess

What's an ecv?

And Dolly, I hope both of our babies turn!


----------



## Dollybird

It stands for external cephalic version - basically a procedure in which the doctor will try and manually turn the baby from the outside. Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Youch, I don't think that's very common in the states. If bubs doesn't turn they do a c-section, it's nearly impossible to find a doc that will deliver breech. Which is fine by me, I just want to do whatever is safest.


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh me too.. I think I'd defo go for csection over breech vaginal delivery- too many risks by trying to deliver breech baby vaginally. Saying that though my wee sister was a breech baby and my mum delivered her naturally but that was years ago. How did your appointment go today jess? Xxx


----------



## mackjess

It's Friday. Still nervous, but glad I have a few more days on the birthing ball to try to get him to wriggle. He really moved yesterday during and after I rocked around on it.


----------



## Dollybird

Oops got myself all confused and thought it was today! Oh well at least your have plenty time to get in more time on the ball! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

I hope both of your babies turn!!
but if you have to have a c section than thats ok also, as long as the babys ok XX


----------



## bazzb

Hey Ladies

An update:
I had my app with the gynecologist today. He was brilliant!! :thumbup:

He said there is obviously lack of ovulation happening and if it was caused by the MMC that it would be sorting itself out by now. (which is what I have been saying since January but no one would listen) :wacko:He did say I should try and gain a little weight. I am 5&#8217;3 ½ and about 113 pounds. I do eat though I just have a high metabolism. Anyways, he said he thinks it is a combination of me being a bit small, my thyroid issue and maybe the MC. 

So he gave me more progesterone to take if no AF by July 1. I am hoping I get my period before that I hate taking the progesterone but whatever right. Then once I get my period I have to call his office and schedule an appointment. AT that point he will prescribe me some sort of fertility medication to make me ovulate&#8230;.

Worst case scenario is I take the extra pills starting July 1 and still no AF come back and see him in august and we go from there.

He also offered hubby to go for a sperm analysis although we know the big issue is me ovulating, it is nice to make sure hubby is working as he should also. 
So all in all I feel we got a lot accomplished today hopefully in a month or two I can start my fertility meds!:happydance:


----------



## mackjess

Bailey, It's so wonderful when you find a good doc that listens to you. Very pleased for you!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw bailey that brilliant news!.. Glad your appointment went well and tht finally wheels are in motion for you! Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/537F0286-5E7E-42EB-8EFB-F5F83621FF62-1932-000001EEACA3079A_zps68166767.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MommyNikki

Took a pic at the chiropractor. Im a house lol


----------



## MommyNikki

Awe bailey I'm glad your obgyn was on the same page as you. It's nice feeling like your moving in a forward direction vs feeling like no one is helping and your at a stand still. 

Dolly I've seen them do a ecv and it is common and works pretty well. You still have a lot of time left for baby to flip on his own too so I wouldn't stress it


----------



## Dollybird

Impressive bump nikki! U look brilliant!  xxx


----------



## bazzb

Nikki you look fab! Who cares if
Your a hoause I think ur beautiful


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol thanks for the compliments girls..don't get too many of them on this end


----------



## bazzb

You deserve them xo


----------



## bazzb

Ladies my temp dropped this am and I'm spotting!! Whoop!!


----------



## mackjess

Nikki, I feel like I'm as big as a house too but when I see your pic I think you look adorable! My friend told me I was a cute prego the other day but I'm not sure if I believe her. Totally don't care, I'm basking in my bigness!! :haha:

AND THATS AWESOME BAILEY. AF is on her way, you got hooked up with a good OB. This is getting somewhere!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nikki- what a great bump pic! I'm sure all of us preggos feel like that right now! Lol!

Bailey- yay for AF! I'm so glad you like your new doc, he sounds like he wants to help you get your rainbow!

Jenna- I hope he turns so you don't have to have a c-section!

Here is my new bump pic...we need pics of the rst of you ladies now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mackjess

Amanda I think I have that same shirt, except mine is a green stripe.


----------



## MommyNikki

Jess I totally agree.. This will be my last pregnancy so I really don't care what I look like :) 
Bailey I am happy Af is here for you...hopefully this will be your last 100+ day cycle! Lol
Amanda great bump pic!!! It's crazy to think of something the size of a pineapple in there.


----------



## bazzb

Amanda u look great!!!


No more spotting since buts lots of pressure and cramping sp here's hoping


----------



## Dollybird

Bailey woohoo for spotting!! Hope this is af at long last! Amanda you look brill!! Lovely bump! 
Hope all u ladies are doing well! 
Afm I'm ok - but my tummy is a bit tender today, up under my ribs, which is concerning me. I have a doctor appointment later as I need my eye checked (conjunctivitis) but was gonna maybe get him to check over my bump too.. Do u think that cheeky of me? 
Had my babyshower yesterday (one with my workmates) it was brilliant! We had a huge BBQ, was lovely weather, played loads games, and just had a brill time! Plus I got loads of amazing gifts. Felt very spoilt. It was lovely seeing my workmates Ive been misaing them alot. 
And I still have my other babyshower that my wee sis has organised for Sunday! Exciting!! 
Xxx


----------



## bazzb

No I would mention it too Jenna!

Oh what a lovely shower sounds like you had a great time!!

Where are you again?


----------



## mackjess

another cute bump. I'll take a pic of mine later today.

Bailey, any news on af?

afm, feeling massive but ok overall. it's been a long week with dh out of town. no help with the dogs, carrying the laundry up and down the stairs, errands. etc. not that he waited on me hand and foot, but I'd ask about half the time for him to do something.

he asked me if he could travel 3 days next week cause he didn't get all the testing done, and I said that was fine with some provisions. he has to get groceries, wash& vacuum my car, and make brownies on Sunday. and I get to go get a pedicure. lol. I've actually washed my car so it's not bad, I just can't bend to do the vacuuming and his drunk butt had gravel all over his shoes one night when I picked him up so it seems fair. :) he agreed to everything and his boss was pleased as almost everyone is traveling to other locations next week and there would be nobody else to go.

pretty excited to go get a pedi tonight. had no chance to have my feet up at all yesterday so even the tops of them are sore today!


----------



## bazzb

Lol nice Jess! You deserve hubby to so those things for you 

As for AF she hasn't come full force yet
But this am after I used the washroom there was a bit of red/pink when I wiped


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jess- it's one of my fav shirts! Enjoy your pedi! I just got one this morning, we are going to my uncles wedding tomorrow, so I got a mani too!

Jenna- I would mention it, I hope everything is ok!

Bailey - I sure hope your getting AF!


----------



## bazzb

Thanks! More red spotting ad BAD CRAMPS SO its promising!!

And I love mani pedis


----------



## mackjess

How are the ribs feeling Dolly? Hopefully less tender. Maybe you just moved a lot yesterday with that big boy and got irritated?

Bailey, yay for imminent AF. Hope it's not too bad for ya.

Amanda, I think I'll wait til tomorrow for my pedi. I'm pooped after just going to my OB appt today! I need to catch up on some work stuff which is easy to do in the recliner with a laptop, and that doesn't require leaving the house.

Interesting appt today, Finn is no longer breech so they quit talking about a csection. His head is large at 9cm, he is measuring a few weeks ahead over all so if he hasn't arrived by July 18 when I am 39 weeks, they are inducing me! They're afraid if he goes to 40 or over he'll be too big to have naturally. I have one last scan on July 12th just to make sure he is OK size wise to go ahead with a vaginal delivery. I also told my boss my last day of work will be July 12th. I work from home a few days a week and don't have to be on my feet a lot at work so hopefully I make it til then. I'm so excited!! And need a nap from all this. :)

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


----------



## bazzb

Wow Jess that's a big boy you have in there!

Ladies af came today!!


----------



## Dollybird

Bailey congrats on af!!!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks!!! I am pumped


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies hope u ok! Had my baby shower today so thought I'd share a bump pic from it! Xxx

View attachment 633783


Had a lovely day I feel very spoilt! Will pop up a few more pics..


----------



## Dollybird

argh I've loads but it will only let me do one at a time from my iPhone! Will put up more later when I get on the mac xxx


----------



## bazzb

Jenna what lovely pics

Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol Jenna you and your bump are too cute :)


----------



## bazzb

Omg AF is kicking my but!
I don't normally have any clots at all :(


----------



## Dollybird

It will prob be extra heavy as you've not had one in so long. I wasn't ovulating for awhile and when my cycles were mega long I'd have terrible af's...clots, cramps etc xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bailey- I'm glad AF finally came, but stinks that it's so bad!

Jenna- cute bump and cupcakes!! I can't wait to see more pics!

AFM- we are on our way home from my uncles wedding. I am exhausted, it's been a long weekend! Mikey was one of the two ring bearers, and he was so cute in his tux!


----------



## bazzb

Thx guys 
It seems to be slowing down a bit now
Midol us my BFF lol

Jenna post a pic of Mikey how cute!

Btw Jenna I love how long your hair is now


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I will once I get home and get them downloaded on my computer!


----------



## MommyNikki

Bailey sorry AF is kicking your butt. Did they ever do a sono of your uterus to see if not getting your period regularly was building up the lining of your uterus? I'm just curious of that would have a effect on getting preg. When I got off depo I didn't get AF for a year and had to take a pill to start it back up but they did a sono to check why my periods didn't come back on their own and they measured my lining but it wasn't thick or built up at all...but I guess for some ppl it might and I'm not quite sure what all that affects


----------



## bazzb

I had two Sonos my last one was February I think
And from what I was told everything looked great 

I have to call the dr tomorrow and try a d get an app to discuss meds this cycle or next


----------



## mackjess

Bazz, hope the nasty witch leaves you alone soon!

Nikki, how have you been feeling?

Pray, OMG ring bearer! Super cute. My nephew thought he was some kind of bear when he was mine when he was 5. Deffo post some pics!!

Dolly, you look adorable? And the cupcakes aren't looking so bad either!

AFM - nothing much, just working on the work in progress nursery and taking it easy today. I'm in the countdown and pretty excited!


----------



## Dollybird

Omg it's 4am here and I'm sitting up. Vomiting cause of the worst excess acid/heartburn ever!! Feeling pretty miserable. Was meant to be meeting a friend for coffee this morning... Might be a no go. :-( xxx


----------



## bazzb

Oh no Jenna
Hope u feel better soon :(


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bailey- hope you get an appt soon! Is AF letting up yet?

Jess- Mikey kept calling his tux a "duck tux", cuz when we went to pick it up, he thought we said duck! Lol! I'll try to get pix up this afternoon, I need to move them from my camera to my computer.

Jenna- that stinks, heartburn can be so miserable! Do you have Prilosec OTC there? It has helped mine tremendously! The nice thing is, you only have to take it once a day! I hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## bazzb

AF has calmed Downtoday and no midol needed lol

Well I have an app for this Wednesday but they warned me it will be a few hours wait so I will have to call in sick to work that day 
Ah we'll I guess I just feel guilty about doing that


----------



## Dollybird

Don't feel guilty bailey, it's not a big deal in the grand scheme of things. And your appointment is the most important thing. Glad af is easing a bit!
Amanda no I don't think we do! Don't recognise the name anyways. :-( I need to go see my doctor I think though cause I'm sure there's other stuff I could take but need a prescription for. 
Where are all the ladies?! It's awfully quiet around here.... I'm missing everyone's chat!! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bailey- I'm glad that AF has calmed down, and you have an appt on Wednesday!!

Jenna- I would definitely ask your doc about something else you can take!

Here's some pics of Mikey from Saturday!
 



Attached Files:







1003969_505256202879500_668378781_n.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 7









DSC00866.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Here's a couple more!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00886.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4









DSC00862.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bazzb

Oh how sweet!!!!!!! He is so cute


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Amanda he's mega cute! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Where has Nicky been? I hope everything is ok with her!

Jenna, Jess & Nikki, how are you ladies feeling? It sure is getting close! You all have about a month left, if that!

AFM- I cannot believe how close I am getting! Now it seems like this pregnancy has flown by, but at the beginning it felt like it was dragging! Lol! We are actually going to be home this weekend, and I told John that I want to get the baby's room cleaned out and painted so I can get everything ready...I want to nest, but I can't since I need him to paint! I got my 10% off coupon for my registry at Target yesterday, but I don't want to go get stuff till the room is ready!

We still haven't picked out a name. A few we like are Gabriel (Gabe), Luke, and Joshua (Josh). Hopefully we have one before he is born! Lol! I was hoping to get one picked out so Mikey could get used to it. He likes to give baby kisses and hugs, it's so cute!

Baby has been giving me some painful jabs in the lower abdomen, more on my left side. Not sure what he is doing, my last doc appt my OB said he was head down so I don't think he is kicking me there...who knows!


----------



## Dollybird

Oh I like all those names Amanda! They are lovely! I'm ok - just uncomfy and impatient. Looking forward to my body feelin somewhat normal again! 
Decided to spruce up the old bikini like today (not bothered for months!) with a bit of hair removal cream... What a disaster!! I couldn't really reach or see, and now I just have bald patches interspersed with the odd tuft! Haha. Anyways I also exfoliated and painted my nails so that made me feel a bit better. 
Getting loads of period like pains today.. And electric shocks down below. Soooooo uncomfy!! Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol I love reading everyone's stories. Amanda I would love to nest but mike took all of my stuff upstairs and he needs to bring it back down because if I had to go up and down those stairs I would probably pass out and dolly I know what you mean about shaving...I'm sure it's a hot mess down there because I can't see what I'm doing so I just try to shave blind as best as I can lol.

My pain is getting a little better, not great but better with the chiropractor appts... Had a OB appt and was pissed off again. My due date is 8/3 and they scheduled my c section for 7/31 and I have placenta previa....Uhh hello?! The point of scheduling a c section is to AVOID going into labor...not to mention its a Wednesday so I would get home on the weekend and have no sitter for the kids...at least if I came home during the week I could have day care to ease the burden of having to take care of needy kids right after having major surgery. I asked for earlier and they said they can't schedule the OR on Mondays or Tuesdays and so I asked about the prior Friday and they said they can't schedule a c section before 39 weeks (bullshit) and I would be just 38w5d ...2 days short! I have another appointment in 2 weeks and I'm going to tell them if they cannot make it for Friday then ANY little pain I have, whether its gas or a simple cramp, I will be in the ER and il make sure it's durin the night and weekend so if they are on call they will be coming in. I will make everyone's life Hell lol


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jenna- Lol! I'm sure I'm a mess down there too! I haven't tried any hair removal cream for years, because last time I used it on my legs I sort of broke out...not fun! I hope your pains are better! I was getting some pretty bad pains this evening, but now I feel better!

Nikki- I thought they scheduled c-sections way earlier than 4 days before your due date, that's crazy!


----------



## MommyNikki

Yea I was scheduled 8 days before my due date with my son and I went into labor the morning of my surgery but I didn't have the placenta problems like this pregnancy


----------



## Dollybird

On nikki that does seen pretty late considering the risk of placenta previa.. If u go ini labour before then u could have a massive bleed!! Glad you not settling with their explanation... Sometimes it's best to be a bit pushy with people cause otherwise nothing gets done! Stick to your guns! And as u say make sure that any twinge get right up there or on the phone! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nikki- Ya, I definitely think they need to schedule you earlier! Was it your OB that scheduled it?

AFM- I have a doc appt this afternoon, I'm going to tell her about the pain I've been having. I think I may be having BH contractions, I don't remember having them with Mikey. Anyways, I can't believe I only have 50 days to go!


----------



## MommyNikki

Yea my ob doctor did...after my miscarriage I had to switch doctors and offices from where I've been since I started even getting periods--because my old office switched to a hospital I don't like and if I wanted my d&c done at the hospital I do like then I would have to switch. I really don't like it very much... The sono tech is really nice and my doctor is nice but I'm seriously questioning whether he's in my best interest or just going they the motions. 

Sorry about the bh, I had them a lot with my daughter but I don't remember if I did with my son. None yet with this pregnancy. Hope you feel better


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

That stinks Nikki!

My doc said she thinks the pain is RL pain. I remembered it in a different area last time, but you can get it in different locations from what I understand!


----------



## mackjess

I have pretty much been rolling out of bed, putting on whatever fits and coming to work. Today I am actually wearing a dress so I thought I'd post a bump pick. I only have to come into the office for 6 more days. YAY for working from home!
 



Attached Files:







20130627_151624.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dollybird

Wow amazing bump jess!!! You look brill and I love your dress! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Great bump Jess! Love the dress too!


----------



## mackjess

thanks. it's a nursing dress so I'll be living in it this summer!


----------



## MommyNikki

Great pic!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Where did you get it Jess?


----------



## mackjess

zulily


----------



## Dollybird

Well ladies I had my appointment with the consultant today and guess who's little monkey has finally turned! I'm so happy it's such a relief. Still measuring pretty big (39weeks) but they not too concerned. My bp was up a bit for me and they concerned about my swelling, but urine dip was ok so no problems there for time being. I'm just so happy he's finally turned. I suspected it but I'd been wrong before so hadnt wanted to get my hopes up.
On another note I lost massive chunk on mucus plug today (tmi I know) and am pretty crampy.. Pelvis feels like its about to snap in two! 
Anyways hope everyone else is well!! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jenna- that's great news! It won't be long now!!

AFM- yesterday I had horrible pains again! I really don't think these were RL pains because they were more centralized and not to the side, but I have been constipated so it could have been because of that!

John had the day off yesterday, so we got a good start on cleaning out the baby room (it was previously our catch all room...lol!), this weekend I want him to paint it so I can start getting it put together!


----------



## Dollybird

Hmm could be Amanda! I know I get tummy pain and cramps if I go more than a day without moving my Bowles (tmi I know!). Glad your room is coming together! 
Where is everyone!?! Lol. Tara, Nicky, Naomi, Sophie. You ladies have gone MIA!! Hope yous are ok!?xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Jenna not much longer til baby will be here. I can't wait myself, not doing so good. Ill be happy to not be pregnant anymore


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I was wondering the same thing Jenna, where is everyone?

Nikki- sorry that your not doing to good! Baby will be here before you know it! I've been having more discomfort this time than with Mikey. John says he thinks baby is bigger...I hope not to much bigger, cuz Mikey's birth was pretty easy with him being 6lbs 14ozs!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Nikki sorry youre still
So sore. Think I've developed a bit off spd since baby has turned and its killin me so can't imagine how sore you've been having it so long. Every step I'm taking just now feels like my bits are gonna split down the middle :-( and I keep thinking he HAS to come out soon cause I can't bear being so sore! Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Hey girlies I'm still here just been reading as often as I can....Listening to ALL of YOUR JOYS OF PREGNANCY!!!! I've been there and feel the 9months pains it's so uncomfortable at this point nothing helps...Honestly the only thing that helps is giving birth and in a few short weeks we are going to have some babies on here....So excited for you girls....XOXOXOXOXOXO 

AFM- Just been busy the kids just let out of school for summer vacation and they don't go back til sept.....We just took a fabulous holiday to a place called Jellystone (north java NY) google it ladies best place I have ever vacationed with the kids...WE had an awesome time......Great weather and there was so much for the kids to do...It just happened to be kids get even with parents weekend and I got a bucket of slime dumped on my head as my punishment for making my kids eat vegetables tooo much and Mike got a pie in the face for to many chores...Was a brilliant time and 85 and sunny the whole time...We all got super sunburned...I will post pix when I upload them to my computer. :) On the TTC front haven't been tracking planning or preventing just going with the flow....Actually waiting for AF any day....but you never know with mine she shows her ugly face when she wants toooo.....Just wanted to check in and let you all know I was still here listening to all ur gripes and reminiscing lol Lots of love and hugs to all of u girls and ur soon to be little ones......:happydance: :hugs::hugs::hugs: Tara


----------



## MommyNikki

Well ladies...broke down and went to my moms at 11 pm to grab some of her rx Prilosec lol kinda tired of choking on my own acid reflux all day long even when I'm sitting up. Last night it was so bad that I coughed into the toilet and threw up. I haven't even been eating dinner anymore because I was just trying to get rid of the reflux. Hopefully it will help me like its helped some of you guys.

Tara sounds like the stuff they used to do on nickelodeon with the slime and pies in the face. Bet they were loving it.

Bailey what's been up with you?

Dolly THAT'S THE EXACT PAIN lol feeling like your gonna rip right down the middle...it's aweful. I couldn't imagine living like this forever..I'm definately going to try binding after I have the baby...supposedly it will (get you back in shape) and bring your hips back together. We'll see.

I think I will be looking up labor inducing techniques soon...I've about reached my limit!!


----------



## Dollybird

Hello ladies! Tara glad youre doing well! Jellystone sounds brilliant glad u had a nice time. We've missed u in the thread! 
Aw Nikki I know what u mean. I've tried everything for reflux and was actually up last night being sick cause of it too. It's miserable. I've taken to sleeping sitting up and trying not to eat things that make it worse... But still I get it. Ooh tha splitting pain - so it won't just go away itself after bubs is born?!!! :-( I was counting on it! I an barely make it up and down my stairs at the moment.. I feel like an old lady! 
Had been having lots of "pre labour" signs but they all seem to have vanished :-( need to keep reminding myself that he will come eventually I just need to be more patient and enjoy being preggers even if it is uncomfortable. 
Hope everyone else doing well!
Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Dolly last night I took the pillows to the couch and slept sitting up...it was about 1:30am when I finally decided it was my last option and so I was ready to pass out anyways. I'm hoping today will be better since I have the medicine in me already.

Speaking of pre labor things... I'm already "expressing". I even wet my shirt the other day. I don't remember this happening already with my others. Anyone else?


----------



## bazzb

Hey I've been around just silently reading
Hope you ladies get some relief soon xox


----------



## mackjess

MTLN, that sounds like a super fun vacay for the kids! Glad you are having such an awesome summer already.

Bazz, did AF pack her bags and leave?

Where's Naomi and Sophie?

Hi fellow pregos! Hang in there! :wave:


----------



## bazzb

Oh yes she stopped last wed or thurs!
I went to the dr last week and had day 3 bloods taken to check ovarian reserve and also my thyroid and prolactin

Hubby goes for his seman analysis in the 12th
Then we go back for the results and hopefully I get done meds for ovulation at that time


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jenna- so sorry that you are so sore and having bad reflux!
Tara- it's sounds like you had an awesome vacation!
Nikki- you have to have a RX for Prilosec there? I get mine Over the counter. But it has helped me so much! I can tell if I forget to take it in the morning!
Bailey- I hope you figure out why your cycles are so long!

AFM- I am loving that the weather here has cooled down a bit! I got the carseat I ordered on Friday, and we opened it up after Mikey went to bed. When he woke up on Saturday he was trying to sit in it and wanted us to buckle him in. We were like your a little to big buddy! Lol! Then John put it in our van, and now every time we get in, Mikey asks where baby went...we have to remind him that baby is still in mommy's tummy!

John started working on the nursery this weekend. He got it all cleaned out and painted the inside of the closet. He has most of the week off, so he is going to work on it more this week. This weekend Mikey and I are going to sleepover at my parents house so he can paint it and Mikey's room. I can't wait till its all done!

I have a pre-natal massage on Wednesday, I am so excited! I have never had one!


----------



## MommyNikki

Amanda I wish I had my stuff set up already but I've been really procrastinating. I have the carseat all washed and ready...my hospital back is half way packed but haven't washed any of the new stuff in it yet. Btw the Prilosec..I can get OTC but then I pay out of my pocket

Bailey I'm real excited for your appointments...people I've known on clomid and similar things have all had positive experiences and your journey will be the spotlight of this forum! I'm sure all of your patience will pay off


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Gotcha! It is expensive! I wish there was a generic for it! As for a hospital bag, I haven't even started mine! Lol! How are you supposed to pack it so early when you need some of the things still! Lol!


----------



## MommyNikki

Idk ...I'm getting travel bottles of shampoo and stuff because I had to much shower stuff last time. I'm bringing a lot of pillows tho, cause I never have enough!! And lots of pads and Grammy undies lol


----------



## mackjess

Amanda, I bought a generic at CVS. It was next to the Prilosec, and the bottle says Omeprazole magnesium on the outside of it.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nikki- I'll probably take my travel bag that I already have put together for when I travel, and it has shampoo and stuff in it. I know what you mean about the pillows! The hospital ones are not comfy!

Jess- I'll have to look when I run out! I have like 4 weeks worth, cuz I bought a big pack! Lol! I looked at price chopper and didn't see one. There were all kinds of generics for the other stuff, but didn't see one for Prilosec.


----------



## Dollybird

Time for a bump pic??

View attachment 638651


Lol. I'm feeling miserable today- sore pelvis and have been a bit sick again today. Have stayed in all day in a comfy track suit watching chick flicks! Lol.
Hope eveyone well xxx


----------



## bazzb

Look at that bump!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

What a great bump Jenna! I'm sorry your not feeling to well. I'm having cramps again today that I think is due to being slightly constipated still. I've been taking stool softeners and fiber supplements, so I'm not sure why that hasn't helped!

Here is my new bump pic...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Womble12

Hey all, sorry been so quiet, I've been reading but not posting, but love hearing all your news.

Pregnant ladies sounds like its getting hard work in the last couple weeks. But you're sooo close now!! Great bump pics 

Bailey, glad to hear you've had some serious testing done, you are going to be next!

Tara your trip sounded fab!

Still no Naomi anywhere, but maybe she's like me, reading but not writing?

I'm fine, 33 weeks, am same as you Amanda pretty much. Pregnancy wise I feel great, prob best I've felt the whole time. Am even sleeping well, & on my front, I dunno how. Having MAJOR stress over moving house hence been preoccupied. Sale of my flat looking like its fallen thru so means can't buy house and will be stuck in 1 bed flat not near my friends and family when baby comes, v v depressed about it. But its out of our hands. Say a little prayer for me girls, I need every bit of help out there! If we don't move we won't get as good a mortgage once I'm on maternity leave so basically it'll be a bad situation! Anyway, trying to stay positive for baby! Am still working but as I'm so preoccupied with house stuff, it doesn't bother me!

I'll try and write more often, but am looking forward to the first baby arriving, could be any day now!!!

Look after yourselves, Sophie xx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Sophie I'm so sorry to hear about your flat :-( that must've been a real blow. I remember how pleased u where when it sold. Lets all pray another buyer appears. Glad you're well otherwise though. Quite jealous that you're sleeping on your front! Lol. And sleeping well!! Don't think I'm gonna sleep well for a longggggg time now lol. 
Amanda lovely bump piccy! 
Afm.. Shattered! Went out for a meal last night with my friends but was in agony by the end of it because I my pelvis. Dunno why but u had this mad feeling something was gonna happen last night.. Just didn't feel right. I even got out a pad to lie on incase my waters went in bed. But Nope.. Bubs must've changed his mind! :-( xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Sophie- I'm so sorry the sale fell through, that's so disappointing! Try not to stress to much, it's not good on you or baby!

Jenna- it's not going to be much longer!

AFM- I had the most wonderful per-natal massage yesterday! I had never had a massage before, so it was quite a special treat! 

Happy Independance Day to all you ladies in the US! We are going take Mikey to see his first fireworks tonight, so hopefully he isn't scared! Last year we were in Colorado for the 4th, and they had a firework ban because of all the wildfires.


----------



## MommyNikki

Happy 4th ladies. Made most of the food last night (paying for it today with soreness) going to see the fireworks later!


----------



## MommyNikki

Just stopping in to say hi since everyone seems to be MIA. Not much new here other than things being shitty at home. What's new. Can't wait for little dude to come out so I can get back to normal. Hope all is well with every one!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw nikki sorry things are rubbish. Is it just the probs with the spd? Or is mike being a pain again?
I'm much the same too, although I feel like I'm getting sorer and more uncomfortable as each day goes by! Have resigned myself to the fact that he'll prob be overdue, cause I was driving myself mad analysing every single twinge. It's hard though when you're so uncomfy to try and "enjoy" this waiting period. Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Sorry you ladies are so uncomfortable :( I hope
Both little guys make an appearance soon ! Xx

Nikki what's bothering you love? Is it mike again? I hope
Not:(


----------



## MommyNikki

Yea it's mike again, says he plans on leaving when he gets his school refund money. My moms a bitch just causes so many problems in my life and he sides with her over me, he'll side with anyone over me. It seems like most of the time he's more of an enemy to me than a friend. I can't believe that someone loves you if they are always threatening to leave you or always acting like your a bother. Idk what I'm trying to hold on to


----------



## bazzb

Your OH shouldn't treat you like that 
It isn't normal and it isn't right

Your bit not a bother your a pregnant mother of his kids and he needs a good punch in the friggen face 
Xox to you hunny


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Nikki I'm so sorry to hear that. Tbh I think you would be better off without him -u deserve a man that will treat u with some respect, and kindness, and love. His behaviour is totally unacceptable and actually very cruel.. Not the way someone who loves you should ever treat you. I understand why you want to hold on though, it's hard to leave someone u love no matter how badly they treat u cause there's always the hope that they will change eventually. It's so easy for people on th outside to tell you how they think it is and advise you wat to do but I know it isn't always that easy. Hope you ok and staying strong chick.. Don't let him bring u down xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Oh Nikki, I am so sorry! He should not be treating you like that! Stay strong girl!

Jenna- I hope you feel better! I'm uncomfortable part of the time too, it just comes with the territory of being so close!

AFM- Mikey loved the fireworks on the 4th! He wore a pair of noise canceling headphones so it wasn't so loud. 

Mikey and I stayed with my parents this weekend so John could paint. The babies room is done, so now I can get to shopping and organizing! He painted Mikey's room too, but we are still waiting for the checkered flag border and the giant Cars appliqués, they are supposed to be delivered today! I can't wait till its all done! He has a car bed and Cars themed bedding, so that's what we are doing his whole room as!


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey guys...just thought if write as I'm laying in bed...alone. I've been so depressed. It sucks that this will be my last pregnancy and I just knew it was going to be such a happy time for me and it just isn't. Mike is still talking to me not that I am doing much talking back since I'm still hurt that he still is considering leaving. I've dealt with a lack of a love life but now it seems non-existent and I'm living with someone I love and can't even kiss. I can't tell you what a toll everything has taken on me emotionally. I feel really alone. I know this isn't pregnancy related so I hope it's okay to post this here..I don't have many places to go.


----------



## Dollybird

Aw nikki of course it is. It breaks my heart that he's treating you this way. I know how it feels to be in the situation - before I met my hubby I was with someone just like that and I remember how it felt just like if was yesterday.. That horrible sick feeling in the pit of your stomach, the hope that things will change, the loneliness. I hardly ate. And that was all without having a pregnancy or kiddies involved so must be ten times worse for u. Wish I could come and give u a hug. Stay strong Hun.. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dollybird

I'm the queen of quotes. Lol. But it's true. I know it's hard now but it won't be forever. And remember - life is too short to be with someone who takes the joy out of it. U deserve better xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Love it. Thank you


----------



## mackjess

Good quote, and I agree with Dolly. I've been in a very bad relationship like that myself, and it's so hard when you are in it to see a way out. Stay strong, you will get there and one day you will look back on it with an appreciation for the stronger girl it made you.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm so sorry Nikki! I can only imagine how hard that is. I can't relate since I never been in any other relationship except for my hubby. Stay strong girl! I will be praying for you!


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks girls, to tonight things seem to be getting better and looking like they will turn around. As for my pregnancy, my acid reflux is giving my medicine a run for its money right now...I was actually getting used to not choking on stomach acid anymore but I think I may need something a little stronger now. I watched some baby show today and I honestly forgot how little and adorable newborns are lol I'm so used to my kids being my "babies" but they are like giants compared to newborns. Also, if you can't tell by my posting times, I'm suffering from insomnia...anyone else? I used to go to bed like 10-11 every night and now it's like 2 am before I go to sleep...still wake up early to get kids to school and then maybe take a 1-2 nap during the day. I think my body is telling me to get ready for no sleep lol. Also I asked before if anyone else started leaking milk yet but no one answered. I'm hoping it means ill go into labor soon :) (wishful thinking).


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nikki- That's great that things are getting better! I'm sorry about the insomnia. I'm still sleeping fairly good, besides the waking up all the time to pee! Do your kids go to school year round? I haven't started leaking milk yet, I never did with Mikey until after he was born.

AFM- I had a doctor appt yesterday, and now I start going every week...yikes! I can't believe I am so close! We got the registry shopping done, now I'm working on getting the baby's room set up and organized. I need to get my hospital bag somewhat packed too! I'm only 5 weeks away, so it could happen anytime!

We still haven't decided on a name. John likes Wesley, which was his grandpas middle name. I don't know that I like it as a first name, but it would be ok as a middle name. I thought Gabriel Wesley sounded pretty good. We also like Gabriel Luke. Hopefully we can decide on one soon!


----------



## bazzb

I like Gabriel Amanda!

Ladies i think I may have ovulated 
I didn't say anything earlier as i though FF might take it away or something 
Looks like I dud in cd 14

Ill attach my chart


----------



## MommyNikki

Doesn't your hubs have a appt today too bazz?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yeah bailey!!

Wesley is starting to wear on me! We were going through names last night, and kinda like Joshua Wesley or Wesley James, and I kind of like Landon Wesley. We aren't really narrowing down names, we just keep adding to the ones we like! Lol!


----------



## mackjess

I LOVE the name Wesley, and tried to get DH to use it but he didn't like it. We wanted to do Patrick for the middle name, since it's his middle name and his dad's middle name, but they didn't sound right together. I have a lot of uncles and great uncles named Wesley. Maybe if I have another boy down he road we can use it with a different middle name.

Bailey!! Congrats on the OVing. Have you been BDing, or just seeing how this cycle goes?


----------



## bazzb

Hubby had his semen test today!

And yay ovulation on cd 14, but why am I such a sceptic and thinking I didn't really o


----------



## bazzb

We bd 3 days before O, 1 days before O and 1 day after O
But I wasn't Doing it to Ttc as I was opking

Edit: wasn't using opk


----------



## MommyNikki

I'm excited for your tww bailey, when will you get hubs results?


----------



## bazzb

Not sure 
Inguess they will call us

I'm exited but nervous that its not real
I'm so use to not ovulating


----------



## Dollybird

Heh ladies! Nikki I'm glad things are a bit better at home. I can sympathise on the insomnia I'm hardly sleeping either... But I have fantastic naps in the afternoon! 
Ooooh bailey how exciting!!!! It certainly does look like you ovulated. Exciting to have a tww!! 
Amanda I love both those names!! Very lovely. I'm sure whatever yous decide on will be perfect. 
Hope everyone else well! I'm ok, just shattered and swollen in the heat. Been having cramps on and off - get myself all excited thinking "this is it" and then they fade off. Boo. Who knows when this baby will make an appearance! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bailey- I am so excited for you! Fx that you get a bfp this cycle!!

Jenna- that's so disappointing, isn't it! We are going to have some babies on here soon!!

I hope everyone had a great weekend! Mikey had a birthday party to go to yesterday morning, and then he had a sleepover with grandma and grandpa while John and I went to celebrate our anniversary! We had a lovely dinner at The Capital Grille! Then today we finished Mikey's Cars room, I'll attach some pics.

As far as baby names, I think we've decided on Wesley as his first name, but can't decided on the middle name. I like Landon, but does Wesley Landon Miller sound good? Our other option is Wesley James Miller.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

It would only let me upload one pic on my iPad...so here is another!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

...and another...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bazzb

So cool Amanda!!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

That is cool I bet he was really happy


----------



## mackjess

I think both names sound good!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Amanda that's so cool!! Bet he loves it!! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

He does love it! We had some little stickers left, so he got to do his own little collage by the lightswitch! He thought that was cool!

Jess & Jenna, have you been to your Doc recently? Are you guys dilated or effaced at all?


----------



## MommyNikki

Ladies hope you all are staying cool. My feet are the size of a 500 lbs woman right now. Mike gave me some money for a pedicure today :) so I gotta get this housework done so I can go get pampered and kick back for the rest of the day! Have a fun Monday!!!


----------



## bazzb

Yay for pedis 

Its so hot here about 105 F


----------



## MommyNikki

Yea it was in the 90s here today. I hate being so hot. This summers been so shitty with all the rain and then just stupid hot/humid days... If we're not going to have any decent days then I'm ready for fall


----------



## bazzb

I hate when it's Thai extreme 
From cold to hot


----------



## Dollybird

Morning lovely ladies! Waters popped last night. Been into hospital and examined but let home as contractions not strong enough. If they don't get stronger themselves I have to be induced today. Hoping they pick up- I managed to fall asleep and have only had one since I got up.. Don't wanna have to have induction! But they won't let me go more than 24hrs now waters gone.. So I've got between now and 8pm to get things well underway myself!... Wish me luck! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Oh wow how exciting!!!
Thanks for the update good luck today xox


----------



## MommyNikki

How exciting dolly!!!! I started getting contractions last night but none today :( make sure you walk around and take a shower.. That's what they had me do to speed things up. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yeah Jenna! I've also heard intercourse can help bring on labor...something about the sperm. But I don't know if its safe once your water breaks! Good luck today!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

No sex after water breaks...you shouldn't put anything in "there" after water breaks because it could introduce bacteria


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

That's what I was thinking,but wasn't sure! Lol!


----------



## bazzb

How's exciting
We r having our first baby on this thread!!!!


----------



## nicky160880

Just read the recent posts. So exciting Jenna is going to have her baby :)
Can't wait to see a photo.
Sorry I've been a bit awal but v busy trying to do as much as I can with hotel before baby arrives (I guess any day is possible!!)
My parents just arrived in Spain late last night so going to see them this morning. So Jude to have them Round for more than 5 weeks :)
Got another matrona appointment this morning when I think the are doing a pelvic exam to check on effacement and dilation. Can't remember who asked about that? Anyway will let u know how I get on.


----------



## MommyNikki

I had my doctors appt yesterday...1cm dialated which doesn't mean much of anything. Did a scan and got to see baby's cute little face :) got some informational news that pertains to my US ladies....under the (ACA) affordable care act...insurances are required to help you obtain a breast pump...and if the you want to upgrade to a better style most insurance companies will let you just pay the difference between the model they offer and the better model. I'm calling my insurance today because WIC was going to help me get one but not until 3 weeks before school starts which leaves me 2-3 weeks without one and that's a long time for me ESP when milk is jut coming in


----------



## mtln777

Hi girlies sorry I have been awol as well.....can't wait for the update about Jenna.....the 1st baby.so exited for all of you girls. 
Afm not much going on except crazy busy and a bit depressed but I'm not going to 
burden any one during this exciting time...lots of hugs too all you girls. Good luck who's next????? :)


----------



## mackjess

I'm being induced tomorrow. :)


----------



## bazzb

Yay Jess!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Mtln, I'm sorry your feeling depressed. If you wanna ever talk, your certainly not being a burden. We all started this thread in the same place. 

Jess I'm excited for you!! Hopefully you update a lil quicker than dolly lol jk

Wish I was having my csection tomorrow. It's so hot out I'm miserable


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yeah jess!!! I can't wait to see pics Jenna & Jess!!!

Nicky- it was great to hear from you! I'm glad all is going well!

Nikki- yeah for some dilation! Good to know about the breast pumps, I already have one though from when Mikey was born.

Tara- we are here for you whenever you need!

AFM- I was having quite a bit of discomfort this morning, but it has subsided.


----------



## mtln777

Thanks girls Xoxo.....let's celebrate babies 1 & 2.can't wait to see these cute little boys. Hope all is well with Jenna....I'm sure she is just in absolute love with her new man.

Nikki & Amanda you know the undescribable feeling of meeting your first baby....

Goof luck tomorrow Jess can't wait for update

Lots of hugs and love, 

Bailey & Naomi miss you gals....summer been crazy!!! Xoxo


----------



## bazzb

Any updates girls???? Xx

Tara summer is crazy xoxox


----------



## mtln777

Where the heck are the new baby's??? :baby: Jenna hope all is well , Things have been so tough lately need some baby's to brighten my life xoxoxo


----------



## MommyNikki

What's been going on Tara?


----------



## mackjess

Tara, sorry it's been rough. Hope you have an amazing summer with the kiddos at home.

Went to see "The Heat" with DH before we came to the hospital last night, but no laughing the baby out. When I checked in last night, my cervix had started to soften which is good news since it was still hard on Friday. They went ahead and put the gel on it to soften and thin it out more. THis morning they started me on saline and were checking my BP and getting me on a fetal and contraction monitors, and I was already having contractions! Before they started the oxytocin to induce me!! Yahoo. The nurse said it could indicate that I have a high pain tolerance as they are now 4 minutes apart and I'm not feeling a thing. Let's hope she is right! They did just start me on the meds to induce about 30 minutes ago, and the doc should be in sometime this hour to see if I'm dilating at all, let's hope so.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Exciting Jess!! It won't be long until you get to meet your baby boy!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol Jess you must have a high tolerance cause an hour after I got pitocin I thought I was going to die my contractions were so bad. Thank god I got a epidural early because I only got to 8cm after 12 hours later...and had to get a csection after all that. (This was with my first). Hope the little one comes out fast for you...never got to push with any of my kids so good luck with that as well.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

With Mikey I was induced, but my doc used Cytotec (a little pill they place up there). Once my contractions started they were horrible! I had an epy, but it didn't work until after Mikey was born. I went from like a 4 to pushing in an hour!


----------



## mtln777

MommyNikki said:


> What's been going on Tara?


LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My job, my life doesn't stop! It's go go go go go go I have to get kids ready for the dentist and THIS HEAT SUX!!!!!!! I will elaborate more later.....Hope you are trying to stay cool and hanging in there!!!

Where the heck did Jenna Go with her new little man????:shrug:


Get that baby out Jess!!!! Hope all goes well will check in later hopefully we will have some pix of babies...:happydance: Thanks for caring Nikki xoxoxoxo


----------



## mackjess

I'm about 3 hours in on oxytocin. I feel the contractions now, but I've been napping so not sure how often they are. the blood pressure cuff squeezes me every 20 minutes or I think I'd be full on asleep.

funny thing, the nurse says it's great I can sleep now, but every time the blood pressure cuff goes off it squeezes me so bad I almost start crying! weird. They adjusted it a few times but it's killing me.

they are checking me again in about 2 hours for dilation and discuss when I want epidural. she said the check bp every 3 minutesafter epi, if that's true I'm ripping the damn cuff off!


----------



## MommyNikki

I hated nurses coming in non stop after the baby is born.. It was always "hi I'm here for blood"..."hi I'm so and so here for ur vitals" etc Non stop...lol but then they leave and say "ill let you get some rest" right! Before I could even close my eyes someone else was coming in. Lol I yelled at a student last time and told him to get out of my room and to tell everyone else to stay out


----------



## mackjess

ugh. not dilating, she is going to call the doc to see what she wants to do.


----------



## MommyNikki

Any news???


----------



## mackjess

Water broke, but I didn't dilate much. they stopped the oxytocin for the night and I just finished dinner. they are giving me the cervix softener stuff overnight again, and if no baby by 3pm tomorrow csection.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jess, I so hope baby comes naturally for you! I guess he's being stubborn!


----------



## bazzb

Good luck Jessica!


----------



## MommyNikki

Jess I hope it works out how you woul hope but don't get discouraged about a csection, in hind sight I was happy to of gotten a csection. Little longer to recover but you won't have to worry about blowing out your lady parts lol plus you don't feel a thing and the incision is so small that you won't be able to tell you even had one. I wish I could hurry up and get mine!!!!


----------



## Dollybird

X


----------



## nicky160880

Wow Jenna he's lovely. Well done you xx

Jess hope all is going well with you...xx

Nikki hopefully we won't need to wait too much longer...fx


----------



## bazzb

Jenna he is beautiful! Congrats to you and dh!!

Our first baby yay so exciting 

Jess can't wait for an update!


----------



## bazzb

And a big boy too! Just saw his weight :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Yay Jenna!! Hes so cute!! My kids were 8.12oz and 8.13oz so I know you got a big boy on your hands! I know your just in love!

Hopefully it's not too much longer for me...got my fx!!! My bday is the 27th so if he came early that would be a nice present lol


----------



## bazzb

Crossing fingers Nikki!


----------



## mtln777

Oh Jenna he is darling, what a little ham!!!! I know the undescribable love you are in now....Well done mommy :thumbup: How excting we had our first baby on our bnb family thread....:happydance: Ok Jess, hope everything is going well for you and the little boy isn't being to stubborn...What an exciting day can't wait to see baby number 2.......

Nikki, crossing my fingers for you to have a early bday present...Hang in there girl it's almost over. :) :hugs:

Amanda how are you feeling? You as well are in the home stretch...Was Mikey early? 

Where has Sophia been hope all is well with her. 

Bailey how are you holding up? 

I am SICK OF THE HEAT wave june sucked cuz it rained almost the whole month and July is so freaking hot you can't even enjoy it, could we please have a happy medium mother nature......:dohh: 

will be checking in all day at work for baby number 2........1 down 5 to go...lol

xoxoxoxoxoxo Tara


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

He's adorable Jenna! Congrats!

Jess- I hope to hear good news soon!

Nikki and Nicky- it won't be long for you gals!

Tara- I'm feeling pretty good, Wednesday morning I had some moderate discomfort, but it went away. I was induced with Mikey about a week early. My OB told me that he was measuring 8 1/2lbs at 38 weeks, so we scheduled to induce a week later. He ended up being 6lbs 14ozs! My mom overheard her at the hospital that she was going on vacation. I've since then switched doctors, and hope to go naturally this time!


----------



## mtln777

Jeepers all these new moms not wanting to share their new baby's and details with us......:haha: Just kidding there is nothing greater in life than having your first baby.....Hope they update soon, esp Jess!!!! Hope everyone is getting on ok going to an engagement party and will not be able to check til I get home.....have a great evening everyone lots of love as always Tara xoxoxoxo


----------



## mackjess

sorry, I've read but too tired to reply.

If I hadn't snuck in juice boxes, almonds and wafers I would have had this kid yesterday. I'm only at a 3, but I'm effaced, baby dropped and I went from 1 to 3 in record time. long as I keep progressing they are letting me go for it. doc that felt me up tonight thinks he is 9+ lbs. eeek. Sean is exhausted but I feel petty good.

fyi-epidurals are fking amazing. I avoided it until the cramps got back to back and so intense I barfed. I think getting the epi relaxed me so I finally started progressing faster. of course I had induced cramps hammering a closed cervix. 

I think I could have made it thru normal labor... maybe.

Finn will be here tonight, and it might be late.


----------



## bazzb

Yay can't wait to see little Finn xoxooo


----------



## MommyNikki

Awe Jess I'm glad they are letting you take your time. Hopefully you will dilate quicker now that you are at 3. Are they letting you shower or walk around? Sometimes that will move things along. Be sure to update anything as soon as u feel up to it.

As for me I am so uncomfortable...I pray it means something but its been happening to me a lot lately where I'm in a ton of pain and thinking contractions will start coming regular and they don't. Maybe baby is avoiding this heat wave or maybe it's because I still need to pack my hospital bag lol. I'm getting so restless


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm so excited for you Jess!! 

My doula said that if I go normally this time, and not induced it will be much different contraction wise. So I am going to try to go without an epi this time since last time it didn't really kick in till after!


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> sorry, I've read but too tired to reply.
> 
> If I hadn't snuck in juice boxes, almonds and wafers I would have had this kid yesterday. I'm only at a 3, but I'm effaced, baby dropped and I went from 1 to 3 in record time. long as I keep progressing they are letting me go for it. doc that felt me up tonight thinks he is 9+ lbs. eeek. Sean is exhausted but I feel petty good.
> 
> fyi-epidurals are fking amazing. I avoided it until the cramps got back to back and so intense I barfed. I think getting the epi relaxed me so I finally started progressing faster. of course I had induced cramps hammering a closed cervix.
> 
> I think I could have made it thru normal labor... maybe.
> 
> Finn will be here tonight, and it might be late.

Thank you for keeping us updated thru this process......You can do it bring that little Finn out into this world......We will all be patiently waiting for the next update hopefully when Finn has arrived!!!! sending you massive :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Womble12

Huge congratulations Jenna, he is absolutely adorable xxxx I hope you are feeling ok after it all, rest up and enjoy your beautiful little boy. Hope to hear soon how everythings going. xxxxx

Keeping everything crossed for you now Jess xx

Oh my god, the babies are here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry to read and run, I've been useless on here lately. Hope everyone is doing ok. Sophie xx


----------



## mackjess

Finnian Patrick, born 1058pm, 8lb 7ounces, large head and shoulder. csection. it might be a few days before I get to pics.


----------



## Dollybird

Aw congrats jess! What a coincidence we had the same due date and pretty similar birthing experiences by the sound. Hope u and the wee man are doing ok, you'll feel pretty sore first couple of days but it gets better fairly quickly. Lots of love xxx :hugs: xxz


----------



## Dollybird

View attachment 645987


My gorgeous man!! 
So quick update on what happened. Well as yous know my waters broke on Monday night. Was sent home to let labour progress and told to come back Tuesday evening for induction if no progression. So to my dissapointment I needed induced on Tuesday evening.. They popped a pessary in about 9pm and immediately I started having cobtractions. They were agony as bubs was back to back at this point. I spent 3 hours in a bath in the ward trying to ease the pain and when they checked me at 3am my cervix was 3cm dilated so ghey sent me to labour suite for pain relief. Gas an air- amazing! Laboured till 2pm but my contractions began to tail off. Was 5cm dilated at this point so they decided to put me on a oxytocin drip to restart contractions. I was encouraged to have an epidural as they said the contractions would be very intense due to back to back so I took the epidural.. It was amazing!!so when checked at 6pm I'd only date up to 6cm. I was soo dissapointed. They were beginning to worry about baby at this point so had me whipped off to theatre within an hour. It was very scarey for me but no pain and the staff were amaing at reassuring me. Had a bleed though that they had trouble stopping which was a bit scarey and I lost a lot of blood. Have had to go home on iron suppliments. Anyways that was that. Hes here and fine an I love him. I'm sore and dissapointed I didn't get the birth I imagined but the important thing is he's safe. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Sorry loadsa typing errors but I'm sure yous get the idea! Lol xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Congrats Jess! I'm sure your just happy he's here... Lol anyone who wants a natural birth should probably jump off this thread lol 


Dolly I'm glad your surgery went well and you are recovering just fine. It sucks going through all of that just to end up having a c section. The pic is gorgeous !


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats Jess!! I can't wait to see pics!

Jenna, he is adorable! That's quite an ordeal you had to go through to get him here, but glad he is safe and healthy!

AFM- I am in quite a bit of pain again this morning. Last time it was more to the left side, but its more centralized this time. I'm hoping this doesn't last for 4 more weeks! I'm thinking I need to get my hospital bag ready, and if I feel better this afternoon, I need to go get a present for Mikey from baby.


----------



## bazzb

Ladies it looks like af got me today!
My first 28 day cycle ever! I am
Beyond happy right now :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

That's great bailey!! I'm so happy for you! Now we need a bfp this cycle!


----------



## MommyNikki

Awe good bailey, it's about time things get regular for you... I'm sure the clomid with some regular cycles is going to get u preggo in no time


----------



## bazzb

Still no clomid yet this was a natural cycle
Don't wanna start any drugs until after vacation!


----------



## mtln777

Nikki I agree 100% Csections all the way!!!!! You know when thee baby is coming and it isn't that bad of a recovery!!! U holding up ok?

Jenna AMAZING.....Welcome to motherhood, so excited to get baby updates all the time......He is darling :hugs: DO NOT BLINK cuz they grow toooooooooo fast. xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


Jess, so glad Finn arrived safe as well and of course we can't wait to ohh and ahh over him as well......Hope you are recovering and enjoying motherhood...Good Job Mommy xoxoxoxoxoxoxo

Bailey hey for a 28 day AF........If I had 1 minute to myself I could make a dr apt and see WTF is going on with me...:dohh:

Amanda time is going to fly I predict you go with in the next 2 weeks come on baby number 3......

Sophia were ready for you as well, I'm sure you are saying the same hugs

Nicky, hope all is coming along with the hotel and you are managing to plan for the baby as well.....

AFM, hope the heat wave is over I cannot tolerate humidity!!!!!! It makes everyone at odds. I'm holding up as best as possible....Hope for some more pix tomorrow, we go from bump pix to baby pix :happydance:

Naomi miss you like the world ALWAYS TILL THE END!!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## MommyNikki

Tara I'm holding up okay...went to roar on the shore last night...did a lot of walking and this morning I paid for it. I just knew all that walking was gonna start contractions but NOPE... Baby is going to make me file a eviction notice (..or wait til the 31st) lol I know what you mean about the weather...we're pretty close so we got the cooler air right when you did and it was a blessing!!! I can actually put a fan in the window without making my house hotter lol

Bailey good ideas to start after vaca, since you don't know how it will act with your body at first

Jess & Jenna - how's it going with the babies??

Amanda - any new updates ?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Tara- it has been very steamy and humid here too! It rained a little yesterday, and today you couldn't walk outside without instantly sweating!

AFM- the pain stopped yesterday afternoon, and I felt much better since then! I ended up going to get Mikey's gift from baby this afternoon. John is going out of town tomorrow morning until Thursday afternoon, so I am nervous since I am so close. I don't want baby to come while he is gone! Mikey has been acting up lately, and frankly driving me crazy, so this might be a very not fun week for me! I'll try to get my new bump pic up tomorrow since its been a while!


----------



## mtln777

MommyNikki said:


> Tara I'm holding up okay...went to roar on the shore last night...did a lot of walking and this morning I paid for it. I just knew all that walking was gonna start contractions but NOPE... Baby is going to make me file a eviction notice (..or wait til the 31st) lol I know what you mean about the weather...we're pretty close so we got the cooler air right when you did and it was a blessing!!! I can actually put a fan in the window without making my house hotter lol
> 
> Bailey good ideas to start after vaca, since you don't know how it will act with your body at first
> 
> Jess & Jenna - how's it going with the babies??
> 
> Amanda - any new updates ?

So funny we have The Blast at The Beach next weekend and I live right next to it...It's really fun for the kids and best fireworks display in town....Better than the 4th! so ur section is scheduled for when? Thank God for cooler air it has been down right MISERABALLY HOT!!!!! We AC our room and the kids camp out on their mattress's in there......Hang in there girl xoxoxoxo


----------



## Womble12

Huuuuge congrats jess on Finn!! Can't wait to hear how he's doing and see a pic! X

Jenna, your wee man is absolutely gorgeous! The birth sounded interesting, but as you say the most important thing is he's here and he's safe and he's all yours ))) x

Bailey, am so happy to hear you've had a 28 day cycle!

Nikki and Amanda, fingers crossed for you both. Hope u r both ok. We've had horrendous heat wave here in the uk and I've been struggling big time. 4 weeks to go for me.

Tara, good to hear from you too, your usual fabulous positive self!

Checking in again soon to see the news, nikki probably next...!!

Sophie Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks girls, had another appointment today...still at 1cm and I could have swore with all that moving and shaking I did that it would at least be 2 or something :( even better news is that this is the 2nd appointment in a row with my urine sugar at a +3 so I had to get bloodwork done to find out if I have diabetes right now. It could explain my sleeping I guess but who knows. It sucks. I started going into labor the day of my csection with my son, 7 days before my due date... If that were to happen again...it would mean this Saturday on my bday..keep your fingers crossed! I would hate to have my csection on a Wednesday and have to come home on the weekend to chaos at home lol


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Lovely to hear eveyone is doing well. Amanda glad to hear your pain has eased off. 
Bailey woohoo for af and normal cycle!! Thts such brilliant news. 
Nikki I hope bubs comes soon for you!!! Looking forwrd to more babies on the thread!! 
Nicky hope you're enjoying Spain!! Bet it's lovely over there just now. 
Tara it's been pretty warm here too (unusual for Scotland!) lol. Having a wee heat wave. I was struggling with it when preg but is easier now. 
Sophie hope you're doing well!! We've missed u!
In fact I've missed all of u! Lol.
Jess can't wait to see pics of lovely Finn!! I couldn't see the link u put on the other thread! 
Naomi hope you're doing grand too!
Think I've maybe missed some of the chat from the thread but Im a bit sleepy to catch up.. Newborns are hard work!! Haha. 
The wee man (or big man should I say- he's a wee chunk!) is doing well- eating(drinking) loads! I gave up with the breast feeding- boobs were bleeding and sore and I felt he wasn't getting enough, but glad I have it a go.. It's not for everyone I guess. Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nikki- I hope that you start progressing quicker, and you don't have diabetes!

Jenna- it's great to hear that everything is going great!

AFM- it was somewhat cooler late this morning, so I let Mikey go outside to play on his playset. I have a doc appt tomorrow, and she may start to check me now since I will be 37 weeks on Thursday, but I'm not 100% sure. Here's my latest bump pic...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MommyNikki

Cute bump pic!!

My bloodwork from my h+a1c came back elevated...normal range is 4 something to 5.6 and I was a 6. I will go see a endocrinologist tomorrow morning and find out more.


----------



## bazzb

What does that mean Nikki?
Diabetes?


----------



## MommyNikki

I'm not sure yet, ill have to find out tomorrow. I'm sure it's because I'm overweight and barely able to move so my metabolism is prolly jacked up. I'm sure if it is gestational diabetes that it will be gone after I have the baby and take off the weight. Like I said, the normal range stopped at 5.4 or 5.6 and I'm a 6...I read online that under 7 is just high risk for diabetes, not that it is diabetes. I'm not stressed about it.


----------



## bazzb

Ohhhhh ok
I'm sure u r fine xoxox good luck tomorrow


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks, any news back from the sa hubby had?


----------



## bazzb

Not a word
Going to call and book an app for us to go in after va action


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nikki- that happened to me when I did the glucose blood draw, my levels were barely over normal. But when I went for the 3 hr glucose test after fasting, my levels were way under the high risk level. I hope everything turns out ok! What do they do since you are so close? Is there something special you have to take when you give birth?


----------



## MommyNikki

Probably not, that's why I don't really know why I'm having this appt. At my last appt my ob said they may have to do something for the baby after he's born. I have no idea.. Just another hoop


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Well I hope it turns out ok! Better safe than sorry I guess!


----------



## MommyNikki

Where are these ladies with babies???? I'm kinda disappointed that I haven't heard much from them :(


----------



## mackjess

Hi everyone. I've been reading but too wiped to check in. Finn and I are starting to get better at the breastfeeding routine, so hopefully I'll get more naps in and can reply to everyone. BF is so hard, but I've met with lactation specialists 4 times and finally getting it down. Baby is happy and back to gaining weight, now I just need to figure out how to make it not hurt anymore so I'm meeting them again Thursday. It's been the most blissful chaos I've ever felt.

Here is a pic of my love.
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-23 16.01.27.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 21









2013-07-22 18.16.15.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 21









2013-07-21 12.49.01.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## bazzb

He is do sweet Jessica 
I am so happy for you xoxox


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

He is so handsome Jess! Congrats girl!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Awe he's super cute... Bf does suck if they don't latch right... You have to have your nipple almost tipped up before you give it to him or your gonna be icing those puppies everyday lol


----------



## nicky160880

Wow jess he's so beautiful. :)
Hope u get the feeding sorted out. 

Afm 39 weeks today and still no sign.....I have another midwife appointment today so we will see if she checks me at all. They keep saying they are going to do pelvic checks or monitor my contractions but the still haven't done anything.... Oh well I think she's fine although I think she us just trying to kick her way out rather than the normal way!!


----------



## mtln777

mackjess said:


> Hi everyone. I've been reading but too wiped to check in. Finn and I are starting to get better at the breastfeeding routine, so hopefully I'll get more naps in and can reply to everyone. BF is so hard, but I've met with lactation specialists 4 times and finally getting it down. Baby is happy and back to gaining weight, now I just need to figure out how to make it not hurt anymore so I'm meeting them again Thursday. It's been the most blissful chaos I've ever felt.
> 
> Here is a pic of my love.

He is darling Jess.....So happy for you!!! Let me tell you BREAST FEEDING IS HARDWORK...Keep up the good work and let me tell you the lactation specialist is ur new best friend well besides the handsome little man you now have...The more you breastfeed the tougher your nipples get and the pain DOES go away!!!! I needed help with both of my kids and I thought I was a pro after 1...So hang in there and ur doing great!!! How did your hubby handle the whole ordeal? xoxoxo can't wait for more pix!!!


----------



## mtln777

Dollybird said:


> Hey ladies! Lovely to hear eveyone is doing well. Amanda glad to hear your pain has eased off.
> Bailey woohoo for af and normal cycle!! Thts such brilliant news.
> Nikki I hope bubs comes soon for you!!! Looking forwrd to more babies on the thread!!
> Nicky hope you're enjoying Spain!! Bet it's lovely over there just now.
> Tara it's been pretty warm here too (unusual for Scotland!) lol. Having a wee heat wave. I was struggling with it when preg but is easier now.
> Sophie hope you're doing well!! We've missed u!
> In fact I've missed all of u! Lol.
> Jess can't wait to see pics of lovely Finn!! I couldn't see the link u put on the other thread!
> Naomi hope you're doing grand too!
> Think I've maybe missed some of the chat from the thread but Im a bit sleepy to catch up.. Newborns are hard work!! Haha.
> The wee man (or big man should I say- he's a wee chunk!) is doing well- eating(drinking) loads! I gave up with the breast feeding- boobs were bleeding and sore and I felt he wasn't getting enough, but glad I have it a go.. It's not for everyone I guess. Xxx

Hey Jenna, glad things are going good with the little man...No worries about BF like I told Jess IT IS VERY HARD TO DO......Who would have thunk? lol Hope you are recovering okay and quit hogging that little man and share some pix with us TTC'ers :winkwink: How did ur OH handle everything?


----------



## Dollybird

Aw ladies I'm sorry I've been MIA.. Been so busy getting to grips with being a mama! But I do try to keep up and promise ill do better! Lol. Enjoying my wee man and starting to relax a bit now. Feel Quite overwhelmed at times, especially the evenings, in the beginning I didn't even wanna sleep when he was asleep incase I missed something, but I'm starting to chill out a bit now. He is just lovely though and such a good cuddly baby. Can't wait to heal up so I can get out and about more and jut get on with things! 
Tara hubby was quite upset by the whole Ordeal at the hospital, and he doesn't really like to talk about it. He hates hospitals at the best of times and tells me he felt so afraid for me and baby, and hated not feeling in control of the situation. I think it's put him off having another bug u never know he might change his mind. He is a fab dad though and dotes on this wee boy, as well as looking after me and the house whilst I heal. I'm so lucky to have him and of course I'm so blessed to have my wee boy too! 
Anyways, just gonna catch some sleep but here's a wee pic for yous! 
Xxx
View attachment 648125


----------



## Dollybird

Hope everyone's doing well!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol what a adorable pic. How is your incision feeling? The first couple days are always rough but it actually will feel somewhat normal sooner than u think. I am so ready to get this baby out...I'm sooo uncomfortable I hate it. I'm ready to close the baby making chapter of my life and enjoy life again with the kids and mike. As for my endocrine appt, something got messed up and I wasn't in the schedule. I will be going back on Friday.


----------



## bazzb

Cute Jenna!!

Nik hope you have this lil guy soon!

Keith booked us in for aug 22 after vacation with the ob dr should get his results then too


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jenna he is adorable!!

Nikki- I bet it won't be much longer for you! Are you having a c-section? I can't remember.

Bailey- where are you going on vacation? 

I had an OB appt this afternoon, and she checked me and....nothing! Oh we'll, I'm only going to be 37 weeks tomorrow, so I got a little time left!

Tonight I had Bible study with the ladies from my small group, and they had a little surprise baby shower for me! It was very sweet of them, and I totally wasn't expecting it! There are 4 ladies including me in our group that are pregnant, well 3 now cuz one lady had her baby about a month ago. Anyways, in the middle of our study one of the other ladies water broke! I guess she went in for them to check her, and they sent her home to see if anything progresses, and if not she has to go back tomorrow! I am so excited for her and her hubby!


----------



## MommyNikki

Yes I am having another c section. It will be on the 31st if nothing happens before then

Bailey I'm excited for your appointment :) ps didn't u just go on vacation not too long ago ??? Lol must be nice!!


----------



## Womble12

Jess and Jenna, yours boys are ADORABLE!!! So good to hear you are both doing well xx

Its the race of the nicky/nikkis now!! Good luck!!! Unless me or Amanda can sneak in there! Any day now girls...!!

Amanda, there must be something in the water at your bible class with that many of you pregnant! Good luck to your friend.

Bailey, where you heading on vacation?

Tara, how you doing?

Take it Naomi is still quiet?

I'll check in again soon to see how many more babies there are  xxx


----------



## Dollybird

It's feeling much better already nikki.. Still sore but it bearable. The wee man takes my mind off it anyways.. It's a small price to pay! 
Ooh Amanda that's so exciting! Hope all goes well for her. Don't worry too much about your examination showing nothing. Even after my water broke my cervix was still "closed, High, and unfavourable". Lol. So just goes to show that it doesn't really mean anything. 
Ooh bailey I want a holiday! Where is it you're going? 
Looking forward to hearing about more babies being born.. And or course I'm always rooting for more bfps!!! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

What a maddie I am: I'm exhausted, was only up 2 hours ago, yet here I am awake sitting here desperate for the wee man to wake up so I can pick him up for a cuddle. Surely if I had any sense I'd be sleeping just now but nope.. I just wanna cuddle my baby constantly. Lol xxxx


----------



## bazzb

Hey ladies

Jenna glad your healing up nicely, try and get some rest though xo

Amanda how lovely a surprise shower! 

Afm AF is almost over, she did kick my ass Tuesday evening it was such bad cramps.
Vacation starts next Saturday we are going back to NL where I am from for two weeks. All of my family is there so it will be great


----------



## nicky160880

Hi girls. Just to let you know little baby isla was born yesterday at 1:30 (Spain time) weighing 6lbs14oz

She is just lovely :)

However birth was tougher than I expected!!! I see its sales labour for a reason!! Haha. Waters broke about 9pm and she finally made it out 16.5 hours later. Had an epidural fir tge last 4 hours but it was still very sore when she made her entrance!!
Anyway she is here now and we all seem to be fine :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Womble12

Congratulations Nicky, she is just too cute, lovely picture. She looks long even though her weight wasn't huge, you might have an athlete or a model on your hands there! Beautiful name too, its really pretty, so happy for you xxxx


----------



## twinkletots

Congratulations Nicky on your beautiful girl and belated congrats Jenna on your gorgeous boy.
Can't believe those bfp's from so long ago have turned in to amazing little babies!
Enjoy your precious bundles x


----------



## Dollybird

Congrats Nicky she is gorgeous!!!!!!! So pleased you are doing well. 
Aw bailey im well jealous that sounds brill. im missing not having a proper holiday this year, but we've started planning next years so looking forwrd to that! Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Awe Nicky she is beautiful, congrats!


----------



## bazzb

Awe Nicky she is a beauty love the name also, huge congrats!! Xox

Thx Jenna we weren't planing to go home but since no baby or bfp we thought we might as well :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats Nicky!! She is gorgeous!!! Mikey weighed 6lbs14ozs when he was born too.

I started taking Evening Primrose oil yesterday to help "soften" my cervix...we'll see if it works!


----------



## MommyNikki

Went out for my bday last night, started having contractions and they decided to deliver. Mylan Arthur came at 4:46 am and was 22" and 9 lbs 10 oz!!! He's got so much hair and is gorgeous! I love him!


----------



## mackjess

omg nikki and nicky! congrats, and I love their names?


----------



## bazzb

Congrats!! What a big boy so happy for you xox


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats Nikki! I can't wait to see pics!

I got my hospital bag mostly packed yesterday...I know it was about time! Lol! I still need to put phone chargers and going home clothes (I'm still wearing what I want to pack). I got the baby bag packed and Mikey's big brother gift too. So we'll see if Wesley decides to come soon...I sure hope so!!


----------



## Womble12

Congratulations Nikki, he's a big boy xx 

Did you have c section still? Look forward to pics!


----------



## Dollybird

Nikki congrats! Can't wait to see pics! Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Yay for more babies!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: Little and healthy and BIG and healthy.... Nicky, Isla is darling what a little peanut...:) and Nikki OMG what a moose....lol Hope you both are feeling better and recovering with ur new little ones...btw I LOVE Mylan!!!!! 

Amanda and Sophia last but not least................:baby: Bring them on 

Just have to say I am esp excited for u Soph CUZ U WERE TEAM YELLOW!!!! :thumbup:

Amanda excited for you as well you know how pro-team yellow I AM...:haha:

AFM~ feel like Mr. Rogers another day in the neighborhood!! :shrug: 

Jenna and Jess feel free to share ur little boys with us all, and I can't wait til Nicky shares her little moose........Great job mommy's I'm so proud of all of u. Lots of love as always Tara xoxoxoxo


----------



## MommyNikki

[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/496ED020-448C-459C-A2AB-271FD0EE683B-2142-00000201059C4D5C_zpsc9ccfb9d.jpg[/IMG]

Hey ladies, mike has had my phone so I have had no Internet to update. Baby and I are doing well, he is soo good, I love spending all my time with him. I don't send him to the nursery at all lol haven't gotten much sleep but not because of him... Nurses and what not come in my room nonstop. I've been trying to breast feed but he's not doing so well so I'm supplementing with formula until my pump gets delivered. I am in a lot of pain still and I think it's due to my tubal, who knows. Well, ill update more when I can.. Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## bazzb

Omg he is the sweetest!! Look at the hair!!!!
Congrats again lovely 

The extra pain is from the tubal a friend of mine had a c section and tubal togther after her second and she said the same thing, hope you feel better soon xoxoxo


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

He is adorable Nikki! He has so much hair! Love it!


----------



## Womble12

Wow nikki, such a lot of dark hair. Too cute!!!x


----------



## Dollybird

Aw nikki he's gorgeous! Xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## bazzb

How are u feeling today Nikki
Healing up ok?


----------



## MommyNikki

Yea I'm still hitting from the tubal but otherwise I think ill be going home tomorrow :) baby is still the sweetest, I'm smitten :)


----------



## bazzb

Yay!! 

Ladies more pics soon please


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! How's everyone doing? I'm ok, although turns out I have two haematomas at my wound site.. Own fault really it's prob due to doing to much. Never mind, hopefully they will resolve themselves, just gotta watch out for signs of infection. 
The wee man has been a bit unsettled past couple of nights- midwife thinks its a bit of colic. Been hard work, he's not wanted to lie im down at all, just crying when we try to put him down. Needless to say Im exhausted. He's been bwyter today though so fingers crossed I get a bit sleep tonight! 
Hope everyone's well!! Here's a pic for yous!

View attachment 650697


----------



## Dollybird

And another!
View attachment 650703


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jenna, he's adorable!! I sure hope he starts to sleep better, and you heal!

Nikki, I hope you start to feel better soon!!


----------



## nicky160880

Nikki and Jenna what beautiful little boys. 

I'm still sore and bleeding from where the cut me and it turns out breast feeding is quite sore!!! Omg!! Haha. But seriously my nipples r sore and bleeding so every time she latches on I have this shooting nippy pain. I have a midwife appointment today so gonna go through all this stuff then. 

Isla has been pretty good sleeping and eating during the day but a soon as nighttime comes it has been a different story! So last night it took from 10:30 until 12:30 to finally get her settled but thank god she finally slept and for 4 hours (yippee!!) so nice to sleep!!
Anyway just feeding now. 
What do you guys think about the men helping during the night? I can't decide what's better, the moral support of having them there all night although not so much he can do cos I'm breast feeding or is it better to let him get a good sleep and he has the energy to clean house, do shopping, washing etc?? I'm still divided :)

How we getting on with the 2wws? 

Love to you all xx


----------



## nicky160880

Another photo of isla :)
I'm so in love with her xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Nicky she is gorgeous!! Oh the breast feeding is sore- that's part of the reason I gave up.. Bleeding nips no fun! Are u using some nipple cream? I found that a big help. 
As for hubby I just let him sleep at night. Even though we on formula. He back at work now and cause of the section he's doing everything around the house so I feel like its only fair I let him get a rest. I can rest during day when bubs sleeps. 
As for my wee monkey, well he was much better last night. He had a bottle at half nine, then 1am, then 5am, then 8am.. And settled in his Moses inbetween. Needed up once extra for a burp but went back down once he got it up. He's just take. Four ounces so should get some peace for a few hours.. I hear a lovely shower calling and a wee cat nap! Lol. 
Hope everyone's well xxx


----------



## Womble12

Lovely seeing your pics ladies, your little ones are adorable. 

Hope you are all healing well and settling into routines. 

Nicky breast feeding sounds hard, bleeding nipples, ouch, nobody tells you this!!! 

Agree Jenna, it's v hard for the men once they go back to work I reckon. Tricky. 

Nikki, you outta hospital? I've lost track.

Amanda, how are you, any twinges yet?

Bailey when do you go on hols?

Tara, I hope the witch has flown away!

I've 2 more days left at work then 2 weeks ish till due date, bring it on. Xxxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nothing yet. :-(. My doctor checked me at my appt this afternoon, and nothing is happening yet, and my cervix is still really high...


----------



## bazzb

I leave on Saturday!!

Yay for mat leave Sophie!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey girls, I'm home from the hospital. Still in a ton of pain and had a horrible day but not getting into it. He is so beautiful I am always all over him. My daughter has been all over him too, she loves helping out. I'm still a little out of it so ill post the pic and update more later. 

How is everyone else doing?

[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/540457B4-880D-463D-95F3-8F96D5FB700B-231-0000001C8A221E20_zpsd78e18b4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

He's so adorable Nikki!


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol thank you.. Can't wait to see your lo


----------



## bazzb

What a handsome lil guy nik hope ur ok xx

Jenna you bubsiscsuper adorable too wanna squeeze those checks :)xx


----------



## Womble12

Nikki he's too cute! Soooo much hair I can't believe how dark it is!!! What a boy! Hope you continue to feel better and the soreness goes.

Bailey, in case I don't post before Saturday I hope you have a great holiday back home, get lots of relaxation in, you deserve it.

Amanda, I'm the same, not engaged yet. Come on baby engage engage engage!!!! Started taking raspberry leaf, midwife said there's no harm and if it can make labour quicker, I'm gonna try it!


----------



## bazzb

I hope you and Amanda go in labor soon!
Is that all who's left!??


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Womble12 said:


> Nikki he's too cute! Soooo much hair I can't believe how dark it is!!! What a boy! Hope you continue to feel better and the soreness goes.
> 
> Bailey, in case I don't post before Saturday I hope you have a great holiday back home, get lots of relaxation in, you deserve it.
> 
> Amanda, I'm the same, not engaged yet. Come on baby engage engage engage!!!! Started taking raspberry leaf, midwife said there's no harm and if it can make labour quicker, I'm gonna try it!

I've been taking evening primrose oil. 1000mg orally and 1000 mg vaginally. I'm thinking about increasing it to 2000mg orally since I'm 38wks now.

I had some painful lightning crouch last night, so hopefully it's a sing of baby dropping...


----------



## MommyNikki

Here's some new pics guys... Baby had me up ALL night... Now he's snoozing away so I'm gonna catch a nap lol [IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/F98CD7EC-5D0F-4363-9C64-B452D0A22F8D-284-00000024BDEB26B5_zps2ab8e588.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/0F97D2D2-EDDF-44C0-A869-937F13EDB440-284-00000024BAB40320_zpsaf4294bc.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/F610E0B3-3E39-46C9-82AB-CC008D6C3EE8-284-00000024B5091E2C_zps2a62e130.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

So sweet!!


----------



## bazzb

So cute!!

Look at Mikaylas wild hair I love it :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol yea she's got a borderline Afro and it was pretty wild in that pic lol


----------



## bazzb

Lol cute


----------



## Womble12

They're both adorable! Love how proud mikayla is of her new little bro!!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw nikki what beautiful pics! Xxx


----------



## mtln777

nicky160880 said:


> Nikki and Jenna what beautiful little boys.
> 
> I'm still sore and bleeding from where the cut me and it turns out breast feeding is quite sore!!! Omg!! Haha. But seriously my nipples r sore and bleeding so every time she latches on I have this shooting nippy pain. I have a midwife appointment today so gonna go through all this stuff then.
> 
> Isla has been pretty good sleeping and eating during the day but a soon as nighttime comes it has been a different story! So last night it took from 10:30 until 12:30 to finally get her settled but thank god she finally slept and for 4 hours (yippee!!) so nice to sleep!!
> Anyway just feeding now.
> What do you guys think about the men helping during the night? I can't decide what's better, the moral support of having them there all night although not so much he can do cos I'm breast feeding or is it better to let him get a good sleep and he has the energy to clean house, do shopping, washing etc?? I'm still divided :)
> 
> How we getting on with the 2wws?
> 
> Love to you all xx

 Nicky, she is darling what a little peanut, hope you are getting better and loving every minute of that baby....Personally cuz, you are BF I would let ur OH sleep, if you do pump and start saving mil then weekends come I'd let him get up with a feeding, but on another note you would have to wake to pump to keep ur supply up. So just let him sleep lol.....xoxoxox



Womble12 said:


> Lovely seeing your pics ladies, your little ones are adorable.
> 
> Hope you are all healing well and settling into routines.
> 
> Nicky breast feeding sounds hard, bleeding nipples, ouch, nobody tells you this!!!
> 
> Agree Jenna, it's v hard for the men once they go back to work I reckon. Tricky.
> 
> Nikki, you outta hospital? I've lost track.
> 
> Amanda, how are you, any twinges yet?
> 
> Bailey when do you go on hols?
> 
> Tara, I hope the witch has flown away!
> 
> I've 2 more days left at work then 2 weeks ish till due date, bring it on. Xxxx

 Soph, I am waiting for the witch to arrive.......Last visit was 7/7/13 so she should be rolling up on me soon however Mike and I have been at odds and under tremendous STRESS so I am currently not trying to actively get pg. It may never happen, I am really discouraged at this point, and honestly just want to get on a plane and go far AWAY...........Life has been rather rough for me...Hope ur LO makes "it's" appearance soon. lots of love and yeah for mat leave!!!! xoxoxo



MommyNikki said:


> Hey girls, I'm home from the hospital. Still in a ton of pain and had a horrible day but not getting into it. He is so beautiful I am always all over him. My daughter has been all over him too, she loves helping out. I'm still a little out of it so ill post the pic and update more later.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> [IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/540457B4-880D-463D-95F3-8F96D5FB700B-231-0000001C8A221E20_zpsd78e18b4.jpg[/IMG]

 Nikki he is so cute.....How is everything is mike helping out or being a tool? I know sections hurt on top of having other small kids to tend to...DONT OVERDUE IT!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxo Love the pix 



bazzb said:


> So cute!!
> 
> Look at Mikaylas wild hair I love it :)

Bailey hope you have a great vacation and come to ready to GETTER done...:haha:
I guess where just waiting on u for a BFP!!! xoxoxoxoxoxo

Jenna DONT overdue it cuz you will be sorry from your incision, the hematoma's can stay out externally and be a permenant scar....FOLLOW DR'S ORDERS!!!! Relax girl you just had a baby everything that needs to be done will be there when you are up to it....xoxoxoxoxoxoxo 

Naomi MISS YOU LIKE THE WHOLE WORLD!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MommyNikki

Tara --mike and I got into it a little the day I came home but we are a lot better now and he is helping but more by taking care of our older kids..I've been on feeding and diaper duty but I don't mind because it will be my last time to do all of this. He puts binkys in during the night tho so I don't have to wake up for false alarms even tho I'm averaging about 3 hours of sleep each night---forgot about how much sleep you don't get with a newborn lol how have you been? Doing anything fun with the girls this summer? OH spending more time at home with you? 

Here's another pic for everyone :) [IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/2D10B520-AC92-4E62-BFB8-6AB5C88FD951-644-000000902632BC09_zps7dda7c65.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nikki- I can't get over his hair! He is soooo cute!

Tara- I hope everything gets better for you, and you do get that beautiful bfp!

AFM- we went to a demolition derby last night and all the excitement from that still didnt help me go into labor! I am kind of bummed today, my dad was driving in from Iowa last night and going to my grandma's house which is about 2 hrs from me (he never comes to visit). My aunt is having a big BBQ as a family get together. I really wanted to go just for the day, but asked my OB at my appt on Wednesday, and she said I shouldn't risk it being so close. So, I am not going even though I really want to! I'm hoping he will stop and say hi on his way home on Monday, but I'm not counting on it! I know my step-mom will have a lot of say in it, and I'm not holding my breath. Maybe Wesley will decide to come before then, and he will have another reason to visit...

How is everyone else doing? Sophie, any signs of labor?


----------



## bazzb

Mylan is adorable!!

Just a quick hello I am at the airport xox to all of you


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks Bailey! Have a safe trip!


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey where's everyone at?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Just hanging out, impatiently waiting! Lol! I had a horrible hot flash yesterday, not really normal for me even in pregnancy, and I think I had a few contractions. I was hoping they would progress, but no such luck! Only 10 days till my due date, but I hope Wesley comes before then!


----------



## MommyNikki

Amanda isn't the final stretch the worst? Lol for your sake I hope he comes a few days early. Is your son ready for a brother? Is your baby room all ready? I know u showed us your sons room but I don't remember if you said anything about the baby room


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Ya, I think Mikey's ready, every time he sees a baby he asks "is that my baby brother?" Lol! The baby's room is done for the most part, we just need to hang his name on the wall! John has been painting it, and it seems like he always misses a spot and has to put another coat on...lol!


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Hope everyone's well!! I'm a bit rubbishy- got a wound infection now and am on antibiotics.. It's a nightmare cause I felt like I was finally getting better and now I feel like I've taken two steps back. Never mind, just a little hiccup I'm sure. It's just frustrating cause I just wanna get back to normal and be able to focus on my wee man.. Im pretty sore again so it's making life difficult. 
The wee man is good, apart from that after his 3/4am feed he decides to be wide awake each night and takes me ages to settle him back down. But I guess in the grand scheme of things I'm lucky as he tends to sleep well up until that point. And of course he's just so cute when he's wakeful and alert and staring at me.. Just wish if was during the day and not middle of night! Lol. Bathtime is becoming our favourite time- he loves his bath, and is so cuddly and smells amazing after it... Yip it's defo my favourite time of day. 
How's the preggos doing?.. Any signs of those bubbas yet? 
Bailey have a nice holiday!! 
Tara, Naomi, hope u ladies doing well too!
And of course all the ladies tht have just had bubbas hope yous are managing to get some rest!
Love and hugs  xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Oh Jenna, I hope you feel better soon!

Well, I saw my OB today and still no dialation, about 30% ephassed, uterus is still high, but she can feel his head. I will be 39 weeks tomorrow, and I'm getting so impatient! Lol! We scheduled induction for August 21st, I'll be almost a week over due, if he doesn't come by then, which I'm hoping and praying he does!

I was so gassy yesterday and I was hoping that was a sign of impending labor, but I guess not! Lol!


----------



## Womble12

Jenna sorry you're so sore, hope you get better soon. I can just imagine how cute your boy is though when he's wide awake at 4am!!!

Tara I hope the stress isn't too bad, I'm sorry to hear that. Things getting better?

Bailey HOLIDAY time 

Amanda, I'm sharing your frustration!!!!!! I'm booked for a sweep on 23/08 but I'll be 40+4 by then! Then they'll book me in for induction but will be nearly 2 weeks overdue by then. Please let it not come to that!! My baby who has been so quiet thus whole pregnancy has become so lively these last 2 days! Had check up yesterday, baby's head is 3/5ths engaged which is good, but still doesn't mean it won't be late. Come on baby!!!!!!!! Feeling occasional pressure but nothing consistent, sigh.....

Nicky and nikki, hope you are both doing well!

Twinkle, how are you getting on?


----------



## mtln777

MommyNikki said:


> Tara --mike and I got into it a little the day I came home but we are a lot better now and he is helping but more by taking care of our older kids..I've been on feeding and diaper duty but I don't mind because it will be my last time to do all of this. He puts binkys in during the night tho so I don't have to wake up for false alarms even tho I'm averaging about 3 hours of sleep each night---forgot about how much sleep you don't get with a newborn lol how have you been? Doing anything fun with the girls this summer? OH spending more time at home with you?
> 
> Here's another pic for everyone :) [IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/2D10B520-AC92-4E62-BFB8-6AB5C88FD951-644-000000902632BC09_zps7dda7c65.jpg[/IMG]

Hey Nikki, glad to hear things are going good, NO SLEEP sucks.......Natalie (my 5yr old) has slept thru the night 7x's!!!! Since she was born, she gets up everynight, and comes to my room, I have been taking a valium before bed cuz I CANT stand her waking mr up to say, "mommy can I get in bed with you?" Just get in and get comfy DONT WAKE ME.....:dohh: Don't know what I am going to do with her! It has been a very stressful summer which now being Aug we are about to say good-bye to......I am sad and happy at the same time. I am not TTC at the moment cuz there is to much going on in my life to deal with that....AF showed her wicked face yesterday, Had a HUGE MELTDOWN then went to the bathroom and BAM hello Af, so I feel bitchy and want to go postal on just about everything and everyone....:growlmad: I quite taking the folic acid cuz I a not TTC and it only made my AF WAY HEAVIER, so I am hoping she will be nice this round by the start of it not looking good. Hope you are well and enjoying the baby...:hugs: (sorry for the rant) I'm really bitchy!!!!! :hugs:



Womble12 said:


> Jenna sorry you're so sore, hope you get better soon. I can just imagine how cute your boy is though when he's wide awake at 4am!!!
> 
> Tara I hope the stress isn't too bad, I'm sorry to hear that. Things getting better?
> 
> Bailey HOLIDAY time
> 
> Amanda, I'm sharing your frustration!!!!!! I'm booked for a sweep on 23/08 but I'll be 40+4 by then! Then they'll book me in for induction but will be nearly 2 weeks overdue by then. Please let it not come to that!! My baby who has been so quiet thus whole pregnancy has become so lively these last 2 days! Had check up yesterday, baby's head is 3/5ths engaged which is good, but still doesn't mean it won't be late. Come on baby!!!!!!!! Feeling occasional pressure but nothing consistent, sigh.....
> 
> Nicky and nikki, hope you are both doing well!
> 
> Twinkle, how are you getting on?

Soph saying prayers you don't go to much longer (you to Amanda) I know the last weeks are agonizing.....Hang in there girl, so do u have any thoughts what the baby is? I can't wait to find out.... :happydance:

Jenna hope you are healing remember DON'T OVERDUE IT!!!!! 

Bailey hope you have a wonderful trip!!!!!

Nicky how is that little girlie??? More pix :thumbup:

Lots of love girls as always Tara xoxoxoxoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I had a very long, frustrating and disappointing day yesterday. I started having regular contractions at about 4am. They were about 5 mins apart. They continued and were getting closer together so I went to the hospital about 8:30am. The contractions still continued, but I wasn't dilating, just a little over a fingertip and my uterus is still really high. So, they sent me home around 1pm since I wasn't progressing. I am still having contractions. Last night I was so discouraged I couldn't stop crying :cry:, this all just stinks! If none of this would have happened, I just would still be waiting, but I got so excited that it was time, and now I am just discouraged, not to mention still having contractions.:nope: so now I'm going to second guess when I really do need to go in...


----------



## MommyNikki

Awe I'm sorry, that's what happened to me. Contractions were like 4-5 min apart and then I get there and they went to 6-7 minutes apart and was still 1 cm and high. They only did my csection then cause I was at least 39 weeks...I felt the same way though thinking that if they sent me home how would I know to even come back...you would think that if u start having contractions that it would happen fairly quickly since you can't start then stop labor. I'm hoping things happen here soon...if you can manage a walk I would say walk as much as possible..everyone i know swears that's what helped them.

Dolly im glad to hear baby is doing well...I wish my baby slept more like yours! 

Ill update and respond more a little later...my eyes are burning and need a nap while baby is asleep!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Amanda hope bubby comes soon!! Keep us updated. You too Sophie! Can't wait for some New babies on the thread!
Nikki hope u got a good nap. Your wee man is absolutely Gorgeous btw! 
Tara glad youre well, although sorry to hear af has been terrible - hope it eases off a bit for u next time. Are u ok otherwise?? 
Afm I'm shattered.. But getting used of it! Haha. Seems like our main issue is that after his feed at around 5am he doesn't wanna go back in his bed.. It's making me very tired! But to be fair last night he had a feed at 10:30pm then didn't wake for another till the 5am one.. However he didn't go to sleep after the 10:30pm one till 1am as he was grumpy.. And then after 5am he was grumpy again. But in all es been great. We've done quite a lot the past few days and he missed his bath last night as we were late home so wonder if that's what made him out of sorts.. He loves his bath! Other than that we both grand- hoping my wound is improving, still on antibiotics but it looks much better. Hubby has been off the last few days so been enjoying spending time all three of us. Went to "foodies" festival yesterday up here in Edinburgh- lots of free food and drinks to try. Was brilliant and amazing weather too so we had a brill day. And baby Jax behaved impeccably the whole day.. Think as long as he had milk, clean nappy, and somewhere warm and comfy to sleep with mummy and daddy in hand for cuddles he's happy.. It's just nighttimea he doesn't like it would appear!
Anyways I'm waffling now, lack of sleep...so ill shut up. :winkwink:
Hope everyone is well. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Me and little cuddly bum!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jenna- he is so cute!

So, I went to the hospital again last night a round 2am. I was having more painful contractions about every 4 mins. I still hadn't dilated anymore, so they sent me home again around 5am. Urg! This is getting so old, I am just ready for Wesley to come out already! On another note, I did loose part if my mucus plug yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Womble12

Jenna, he is adorable. And you look so well too, looking lovely.

Tara, how are you? Stupid af making life more miserable :-(

Nikki, hope you got your nap and baby is doing well.

Amanda, hold on in there, you're going to have your baby in the next 24 hours, that's nothing!! Looking forward to the news xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

No baby yet...

How is everyone else?


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Amanda I hope it happens soon! I'm ok- wound still sore but much better. Little one was very unsettled overnight and has been awake most of day.. He's had quite a lot of milk today, but hasn't had much yesterday so think he just catching up. We had a quieter day today, although still popped out for a bit (had some sushi yum!). Just been watching season 7 of the office - it's just been put on the Netflix there was only up to season 6 before - its bloody hilarious! Cracking me up. Xxx


----------



## mtln777

Hello girlies, how is everyone???? Amanda and Sophia I am praying ur little LO's make there appearance sooooooooon, for both ur sake....:) :hugs: 

Jenna I love the pix of u and Jax really cute....

Nikki What a little ham you have on ur hands and that hair unbelievable!!!!! I love when you wash it especially with Johnson and Johnson lavender.....Nothing like the smell of a new clean baby. :cloud9:

Nicky hope all is well with Isla and would love to see a pix...

AFM well AF has departed so that's a good thing..Girls awhile back I told you all about this website parentsweeviews.com and taking surveys (very short), well I won and I never win anything.....So the prizes I had to choose from were 

1.A 200$ carseat (I dont need)
2.A booster seat which I have enough of lol
3. A highchair and umbrella stroller
4.A baby gate and a HUGE box of safety gadgets 
5. A porta crib (very nice models btw)
6. A super nice digital thermometer and Humidifer 

So most of these products I don't need or have use for so I chose the thermometer and humidifier cuz I don't have either of those....So I'm not sure if it works in UK but Amanda and Nikki check it out it's quick and easy and the surveys are short and simple... As for the TTC part I'm not sure what we are doing at this stage life's been a little to crazy and hard to even think about it but the girls start school sept 4th so I will have LOTS of free time on my hands and will probably start back up. Hope all is well and everyone is doing good.....

Bailey Hope ur having a wonderful holiday.....Can't wait to see ur BFP 
Naomi I miss u like the whole world xoxoxoxoxo

Lots of love and hugs as always from me :flower::hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

That's greatTara! I'll have to look into that! Taking a break from TTC is ok, and then you can start back up when you are ready!

AFM- I went to the doc this afternoon and was 2cm, so I've made some progress since I was at the hospital on Saturday! She did a sweep, so hopefully that will get things moving! Fingers crossed!


----------



## bazzb

Hi ladies
Glad everyone is well!!
Amanda and Sophie hope the babies come soon!!

Afm I've been reading but too busy to post I am having a wonderful vacation i do not want to leave I love it back here. Ill post a pic below

Xoxo ladies


----------



## MommyNikki

Tara I will def check out that site, I wanna win stuff lol... If you win again I would see what some of those items are going for on eBay, that way you can sell and get something you may need.

Amanda hopefully the sweep works, idk exactly what those do but I know your coming down to the wire.

Bailey glad your having a good time on vacation! 

Afm I'm just dead tired lately... Mylan is still on a sleep all day schedule and then it's hard for me to keep him up during the day because I'm trying to catch up on the sleep I lost the night before. My body feels a lot better and I've lost 30 lbs so far but I'm still 20 lbs away from pre-baby weight and about 50 lbs away from where I would like to be...also I'm still bleeding occasionally and it sucks because I'm dying for some loving ;)


----------



## nicky160880

Hi girls

Here's a photo of isla at Bathtime :)

Afm I am still bleeding too (and tomorrow that's been 3 weeks). When does it normally stop? I'm crying quite a lot too and struggling to handle the fact that my boyfriend goes out whenever he wants and doesn't seem that interested in 'family time' at all :(

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Bailey- glad your having fun on your vacation!
Nikki- hopefully his sleep schedule gets figured out soon!
Nicky- she is adorable!! I can't remember how long I bled with Mikey.

AFM- today is my due date. I've had nothing yet besides the occasional contractions that I've been having for the past week. I am so hoping and praying he comes on his own before I am induced next Tues/Wed!


----------



## Dollybird

Fab pics ladies!! Glad u having a nice holiday bailey I'm jealous! Lol. Amanda hope your sweep works! 
Nikki I'm still bleeding too, and I'm 4 weeks post op.. Missing the loving too! Haha. It's been months for me as when I was preggo I didn't want to (no desire at all!) can't wait for the bleeding to stop so we can "resume physical activities" :winkwink:
Nicky I've been crying a lot too - think its hormones really. I'm gradually getting better but I too am having issues with hubby - I get annoyed as he doesn't help with night feeds and I sometimes feel like he assumes because he's back at work the baby is all my responsiblity. I get that kinda but at least when he goes to work he's sat at a desk, can eat/drink/toilet when he pleases. Then he come home and can sit on his iPad or watch the telly.. I'm not so lucky! Lol. However we ha a big heart to heart last night and he's agreed to help more, and do the last evening feed so I can go to bed early and get some sleep before baby is up again for another feed during the night. To be fair he does loads else to help, and I kinda blame myself I should've been more open with him and told him from the start what I expected of him- sometimes men need it spelt out! Lol. Anyways my little man has been a real grump the past few days. The health visitor thinks he has reflux and he's also constipated so I'm switching formula to comfort stuff at the next feed.. Wish me luck! I'm praying it works I need some rest.. He's been barely sleeping, day or night, past few days, ad crying inconsolably at times :-( it makes me feel awful. i hate thinking he has a sore tummy and there's nothing I can so to ease it for him!
Hope everyone else is well! Hello to Tara, Sophie, Naomi and anyone else I've not mentioned (I'm tired so excuse my forgetfulness) lots of love xxx


----------



## Womble12

Hi all, just to let you know, Noah John Clarke was born on 13th August 2013 at 9.07pm uk time, weighing 6lbs13oz (3.1kg). Labour was v quick, waters broke, I didn't realise I was having contractions until I was 3cm dilated, 5 hours later he arrived! No painkillers, no gas n air, just an episciotomy at the final push as he wasn't coming out. I love him so much but after one night at home am already exhausted!!! I'll pop back soon, am going back to bed. Lots of love Sophie xx


----------



## Womble12

Nicky, Isla's latest pic, adorable xx


----------



## Dollybird

Sophie big congrats! He's gorgeous and I absolutely love the name! Hope u get some rest! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Congrats Sophie :) he is beautiful xox


----------



## mtln777

Womble12 said:


> Hi all, just to let you know, Noah John Clarke was born on 13th August 2013 at 9.07pm uk time, weighing 6lbs13oz (3.1kg). Labour was v quick, waters broke, I didn't realise I was having contractions until I was 3cm dilated, 5 hours later he arrived! No painkillers, no gas n air, just an episciotomy at the final push as he wasn't coming out. I love him so much but after one night at home am already exhausted!!! I'll pop back soon, am going back to bed. Lots of love Sophie xx
> View attachment 658639

Oh Soph he is so cute.......WOW boy thread.........Isla what the heck you have quite the little gents to pick from....lol :winkwink:

Nicky- I love that pix of her it is darling like she is waving to us all. I love to take pix I will post some cute ones soon....As for ur crying probably a little post partum depression, if it continues, call ur dr. THEY will help you and it's totally normal. 

AFM- Well this week has been really nuts my kids BF which is also are neighbor I she is 6 and a fun little girl, well she went away with us last weekend and I ended up having to rush her home sunday am cuz she got VERY VERY sick on me. Her mom took her to the ER and they said she had a bladder infection, 24 hrs after the antibiotic was in her still no improvement went back to our childrens hosp ER told her the same thing and she had bladder infection...48hrs on an antibiotic and STILL NOT better (tues) running a high fever and not eating at all. Got rushed to ER weds afternoon to find out that she had a puss sack the size of an orange building off of her appendix which in turn made her appendix rupture and she had to go in for emergency surgery and have all the toxins taken out. :cry: This little girl is so cute and my kids Best friend...She is in hosp and VERY sick still, she will not be coming home til sun at the earliest and she also has to have Home IV antibiotics for 2-3weeks after coming home. Please say a prayer she gets better....I went to visit her last night after surgery and wanted to cry. But my motherly instinct took over sun am and knew something wasn't right. So her mom said I want you to know what a wonderful person you are and how intuned you are to children..Made me feel good :)
With that being said Natalie (my 5 yr old) has been complaining the last 2 days her ear hurts and she bumped her head by her ear a couple days ago. I attributed it to that, well last night I asked her was it inside or out that hurt she said inside. So I called the dr this am to get her looked at and she ended up having a bug that crawled into her ear canal and had attached itself to a piece of wax......:shrug: What the heck I cannot catch a break. She is okay and they gave her eardrops to help with irritation. What a day!!!!! 

Now with all these boys when I do start TTC really hopes it rubs off on me........I just want 1 more and a boy at that. lol 
Hope everyone is better and the bleeding stops soon for all of you...Lots of hgs and love as ALWAYS Tara xoxoxoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## MommyNikki

Amanda, I know your probably so frustrated with not having the baby yet...40 weeks is long enough as it is but its hard to imagine going past...Have you been doing anything at home to try and bring labor on?

Nicky, Isla is soooo cute...shes going to be a heartbreaker. Hopefully DH will start helping more..being a first time mom will make you feel even worse about how much help you get because we are soooooo into our babies and guys are kinda just there lol He will start helping more, he just hasnt had the bonding that you and baby have had over the past 10 months.

Sophie, your little man is sooo cute..congrats and get some sleep girl! :)

Bailey have you started the clomid yet or are you still on vaca?

Tara, what a good thing that you were able to bring attention to that little girls problem otherwise she could have really been in danger because of her appendix!!

Dolly, Hopefully LO starts feeling a little better...its hard not knowing what is wrong with them. I would use gas drops with feedings if you think it may be gas..or burp more frequently or you may need to switch bottles to reduce air. I know those things helped me with my other LOs. 

AFm, still no lovin yet! lol maybe tomorrow since we will have a babysitter for our older kids. Im going crazy. Mikayla's bday is next wednesday... 4 years old... it goes by so fast it makes me really sad. We are taking her to Waldameer (this amusment park / water park) then the following weekend we will have a bounce house and party at our house for her and I ordered such a girl cake, I hope it will turn out nice.


----------



## bazzb

I'm still on vacation
Ill be home tomorrow will catch up then :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats Sophie! He is adorable!

Tara- that is scary, I can't believe the doctors blew it off so much! John had a spider in his ear once, and it was still alive when the doc flushed it out! Yuck!

Bailey- I hope you had a blast!

AFM- good news! Thursday I went shopping with my mom to get walking in. And Thursday night around 8:30 my water broke! I wasn't having regular contractions yet, so we waited for my in laws to come pick Mikey up, and then we headed to the hospital. Contractions kicked in on the way there. They picked up pretty strongly around 12:30-1:00am and Wesley James was born at 3:38am! He was 8lbs2.4ozs, and 19inches long. He is so sweet, and looks exactly like Mikey did when he was born! My goal was to not have an epidural, and I didn't!

Even though I have this cute and wonderful new baby boy I am feeling somewhat down. My mom and sister were in the room while I was laboring, and John asked them to leave when I was getting ready to push. It had always been the plan (same when Mikey was born) that it was just going to be the two of us plus our doula while I was delivering. So my mom got upset and left. She said that John was disrespectful and rude to her. My sister was there, and she says my mom is way overreacting and he was not rude about it at all. So now my mom won't even come see her new grandson, and is keeping my dad away too. It's just so frustrating and upsetting to me and I don't know what to do. She is now saying that John must not like all the time I spend with her, so she is just going to distance herself. He has never once said that! This is supposed to be a happy and exciting time, and it just doesn't feel like it now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MommyNikki

Amanda that seems really immature of your mom...she should understand that this is a special and intimate moment for you and DH and that she would have gotten to see the baby right after anyways. Hopefully your sister or someone can talk some sense into her. You would think especially with all the health issues you have been through that they would appreciate any time spent as a family and learn to pick battles a little better rather than hold grudges over petty things and end up regretting time lost.

congrats on the little one, cant wait to see more pics! :)


----------



## Dollybird

Tara that poor little girl! I will have her in my prayers. I'm sure she will recover quickly though, children are so resilient! That's crazy about the bug in your little ones ear also!.. Scarey stuff! Hope things are ok with you otherwise and hope u catch a break soon :hugs:
Nikki I've got the wee one on infacol drops and I'm using dr browns bottles. He's still a wee bit unsettled but hoping it passes soon once the new milk has had proper chance to take effect. Hope u get some loving soon :winkwink: 
Amanda big congrats chick!! So pleased u finally had your bubba!! Try not to worry about your mother she'll come round eventually once she realises how daft she's being. Don't let it spoil this special time for you :hugs:
As for me.. Another wound infection :-( so more antibiotics. The doc says I might need a scan though and possibly further surgical intervention as things haven't resolved but hoping this second lot of antibiotics fix things. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies, I just wanna be healed! Feeling very down about it xxx


----------



## Womble12

Congratulations on Wesley Amanda. Cute cute pic of mikey holding him! And it sounds like a good labour, well done. What a Shame about your mum but I'm sure she'll come around.

Jenna glad the drops are working. There is so much to learn, I've no clue at the moment why Noah cries and what to do when he does! 

Tara, well done on spotting your neighbours girl wasn't right. And urggg your poor little one with the bug. She Needs lots of hugs now.

Nikki, hope you got some lovin ha ha!! 

Nicky hope your fella is helping you a bit more, you done the hard bit, he needs to help you now. Men eh!!

Bailey, hope the hols are good and when you get back we are all behind you ttc!


----------



## bazzb

Congrats Amanda!!!! Don't let your mom bug you too much she will come around 

Just in from the air port I had the best vacation in my entire life!! But I am sooooo tired
Tomorrow I'll upload a few pics xoxo to all of you and your bundles of joy


----------



## MommyNikki

Got me some lovin! Haha lol


----------



## nicky160880

Wow wonderful baby news all round :)
Sophie he's gorgeous. And Amanda, why are some people so difficult at the most in appropriate times!!?? May e get your sister to speak to her, hopefully she will see sense soon and not miss any precious time with he'd grandson. Btw he is just lovely, you must be so proud :)

Tara your a supermum !! You seem to have an unfair amount of difficult stuff to deal with! I so hope u get a break soon....

Afm doing mostly good (less tears) and wee isla is just a star! Two nights ago she did 5 hours in a row then last night did 4.5 hours then up for 30 mins then down again for nearly 3. So proud of her!! What a difference I feel getting just a little more sleep :)
Anyway (advanced tmi alert!) I had a horrible constipated type situation yesterday (I've never been constipated in my life) and it was so sore and then I had blood pouring out like a heavy bleeding nose!! I didn't know what to do so I took some laxatives and then a few our later I tried again. So painful!! I eventually used my hands (!!!!) the rectify the situation!! Sorry tmi. Anyway all good now thank goodness :). Geez the things we have to do to have a baby!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw nicky I'm having the same prob.. It's agony when I go and like a massacre after I've been! .... I've got piles!!!!! :-( been putting anusol cream on and taking lactulose and its helping. Anyways I feel your pain! Glad you're feeling better otherwise and getting some sleep!! 
Bailey glad u had a fab holiday! Can't wait to see pics.
Ooh Nikki congrats on the loving ;-) lol. 
Hope everyone else is doing well! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Here's a wee pic for you all! He's always making this funny wee face!! 

View attachment 659527


----------



## MommyNikki

Lol what a cute pic


----------



## bazzb

Cute pix Jenna!


----------



## nicky160880

Jenna I'm glad I'm not the only one !!
Very cute baby pic :)

Xx


----------



## bazzb

I can only upload 1 at a time so ill just load a few


----------



## bazzb

Pic 2


----------



## bazzb

Pic 3
That's all ill
Upload it's slow doing it from my phone


----------



## mackjess

Sharing my one month photos today for Finn. I can't believe he's been around so long. Hope the link works!

https://viewimages.jcpportraits.com/sharealbum/sharealbumlist?rndId=AwIHCAJDXw==&uId=BAECCQRFWw==


----------



## bazzb

Where is everyone???


----------



## nicky160880

I'm here...

My parents leave Spain today so I'm a little sad :(
It's reality now. Just me, my man and isla. I'm a wee but scared of spending whole days with isla on my own. I know it's gonna be super tiring. 
But hopefully it'll be lovely......


----------



## bazzb

Hi Ladies
Back from my dr app, all went great!
Hubbys Semen analysis came back normal!!
My blood test for my ovarian reserve and prolactin and other hormones came back normal!

I have been given enough clomid for two cycles to try and if no BFP once finished I go back to see him for a stronger dosage. Also if no BFP in about 5 months I can go in for the HSG testing. He said I could go in now but there wasn&#8217;t really a need as he thinks my tubes are fine.

Anyways hope all of you ladies are well
xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw nicky I was nervous too about being left alone.. And tbh I'm only just getting to grips/into routine now.. But u will get into a routine and its quite nice really. I enjoy my alone time with Jaxson it's usually very peaceful. How'd u get on?
Bailey that's fab news! Got my fingers crossed for u!!
Jess lovely pics! Finn is gorgeous!
Sorry I've not much chat ladies.. I'm just shattered. Lol. Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hey ladies!

Jenna- he's adorable!
Bailey- beautiful pics!
Jess- love the pics of Finn! He's adorable too! Btw, Go Wildcats!
Nicky- don't worry, you definitely aren't the only one! Lol! I have a hemorrhoid (Jenna, is that the same thing as piles) so I still can't wipe very well!

AFM- Wesley is doing great! It's funny because our dog is so protective of him, he doesn't even like Mikey to get close to him! My mom never came and saw us at the hospital, but we have seen her twice since we came home. So I guess everything is better. My nipples are so sore! Wesley has been wanting to eat like every hour! I think he has been using me not just for food, but as a paci! So we introduced him to paci yesterday after his doctor suggested it. Now he's not eating as oftin and giving me somewhat of a break! But he still has his days and nights mixed up, so I am not getting much sleep, and I am so not looking forward to John going back to work Monday! Here's a new pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mackjess

great news bazz! and Amanda and dolly, what cuties! hi everyone. still reading and keeping up, but I'm off to nap while baby is napping.


----------



## MommyNikki

The baby pics are too cute!!

Bailey so glad things are normal...ill be excited to see how the clomid works for you..praying you get your BFP first cycle :)

Afm Things with Mike are going good. He's a big help when it comes to Mylan. My son is so good...I couldn't ask for a easier baby...just looking forward to being able to add cereal to the bottles so he will sleep during the night!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I hope everyone is doing well! I had to share another pic of my boys!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mackjess

wow, Mikey looks so tall. and like he's excited to be a new big brother. and lucky you to be surrounded by so many good looking guys!


----------



## bazzb

Aww Amanda look at how cute they are and they match!


----------



## MommyNikki

Hey girls, just stopping in to say hi. Things have been really good at home with baby, Mike and kids. We just celebrated my baby girls 4th bday yesterday (her actual bday was wed) an had a bounce house and tons of food and a beautiful cake..when my aunt sends pics I will post some. 
So next month will be a year since I lost the baby and its really hurting me. I know I'm so blessed to have Mylan, he is so perfect, and I know I wouldn't have had him if I didn't have my MC but I look at my sono pic and just relive that horrible experience over and over. It's so unbelievable how much you can bond with your baby before you even meet them. :(

Hope everyone is doing well and all the LO's


----------



## bazzb

I feel te same Nikki
I'm so scare for the day to come


----------



## mtln777

Sorry I been Mia, not much to report. I'm sad to girls.....ESP because we should be holding babies like the rest if you... Don't get me wrong I'm Soooooooooo thrilled for all of you. I wish I had one now and I'm going to have empty nest syndrome come next week when they both get on bus. :( sorry I'm Debbie downer!!!! Just my feelings...love the pix girls on phone Soooooooooo sorry for any typos. Xoxo Tara ((((hugs))))


----------



## MommyNikki

Sorry your feeling down too...I feel blessed to have Mylan through this because I can imagine how much harder it would be. Although he keeps me occupied it still doesn't mean he replaced the one I lost so it still makes me sad


----------



## bazzb

Your allowed to be sad Nikki 
A loss is a loss even if you have a rainbow


----------



## MommyNikki

I've got a bunch of pics for everyone 

[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/7561DEAD-483F-4DBC-92BB-91DE978186AE-249-0000002A7A6C4653_zps93a3fe28.jpg[/IMG]
My family at waldameer lol my son was scared of everything lol

[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/03BE27CB-0C1F-49D8-9F8E-C72BDFD1B500-249-0000002A72E15A09_zpsb3c94a2b.jpg[/IMG]
My daughter at her bday party

[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/3DCABB05-92C8-4D58-BF77-4EE05C5B3DF4-249-0000002A6F90D191_zps9a0debd7.jpg[/IMG]
Milky lips :)

[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/DFF81A8E-26C2-4553-AF0B-60841BC0781B-249-0000002A575424A7_zpsb0dce616.jpg[/IMG]
Bath time

[IMG]https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p270/bacartikitten/3286EC38-3631-4978-AC6A-39AC5E9CEC48-249-0000002A76F6BC59_zps0c63419d.jpg[/IMG]
Holding his own baba


----------



## bazzb

You have a very beautiful family nikk xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks Bailey :)


----------



## bazzb

Hi ladies
What a lovel early bday gift lol AF came today she's still light yet and let's hope tomorrow isn't bad.. This cycl was 40 days and previous was 29

I star clomid Wednesday!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Omg I'm so excited for you!!! Can't wait til your 1st tww!!!


----------



## mackjess

woot woot good luck with clomid, and happy birthday!


----------



## bazzb

Thanks guys!
Just picked it up from the pharmacy:)


----------



## mtln777

Hey girls just checking in on all these cute photos......Nikki your family is darling :hugs:.....I never have any good news to report so I will just say nothing!!!! My life is a non stop trouble, I CAN NEVER CATCH A BREAK!!!!! My daughter has been VERY sick and please pray for her to get better. Hope everyone else is well and doing good lots of love and hugs....Tara

Good luck Bailey......Let the BFP arrive!!! :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Sorry to hear about your daughter Tara


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks Tara! I will keep your LO in my prayers!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hey ladies! I know I've been MIA for a while, I've just been super busy! How is everyone?

Nikki- great pics of your family!
Bailey- I am so excited for you! Hopefully your bfp is just around the corner! Happy belated birthday btw!
Tara- sorry to hear about your daughter being sick! Praying for her!

AFM- today was Mikey's first day of preschool! I can't believe how big he is getting! Baby Wesley is doing great! He has started sleeping 6-7 hours at a time at night! Hopefully he's not just spoiling me and it stays that way!


----------



## MommyNikki

Wow that's really good sleeping for a newborn! Mike is usually the one with the baby at night, I don't know what I'd do without him cause I am the worst on no sleep


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been Mia me and the wee man have both been ill with a virus the past week it's been terrible. Have hardly slept- the wee dude has been waking very 30-45mins in hysterics as he forgets to breathe through his mouth (blocked nose) and has been struggling to feed cause of a combination of this and a sore throat.. And making matters worse there's been nothing I could give his to relieve the discomfort as he's too little! We on the mend now though thankfully, he's just dosing away just now. 
Tara sorry to hear your little one is ill too, I hope she gets better soon. 
Nikki what beautiful pics!! 
Bailey that's fab news about af and I'm hoping the clomid works its magic for u!! 
Amanda that is brilliant sleeping for such a wee one u lucky thing! Lol. 
Hope everyone else is well, ill check in properly later- away for a power nap! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jenna- I am so sorry to hear you both have been sick! It's horrible to have a sick baby, it just breaks my heart to see them sick! Hope you both are all better soon!

AFM- Wesley has kept up the 6-7 hours at night, and I am so thankful! I pray that it continues! Mikey loves preschool! He's having a bit of a problem listening, hopefully it will get better soon, he's only gone for 2 days...

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Dollybird

Jaxson slept through the night!! 9pm-5pm!!!! Woohoo! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yay! It's great getting sleep, isn't it!


----------



## MommyNikki

Bailey, you start bd'ing yet?


----------



## Dollybird

Argh af has arrived and its horrific!! Sooooo heavy!.. Changing pads every couple of hours and even so I've had "leaks"! :blush: anyone else have terrible first af post preg? Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I can't remember from Mikey. I'm BFing, so hopefully I won't have one for a while! Lol!


----------



## bazzb

Well we r just for fun lol
We need To bd from cd 12-17 which is Wednesday til Sunday


----------



## bazzb

Jenna sorry ur having a horrible AF :(


----------



## jabish

I have spent the last 6 years of my life doing fertility treatments...peeing on all kinds of stix for ovulation and
pregnancy..doctors visits...taking medications..forking out money for it all...getting my cervix worked on...attempting IUI and failing misserably I am soo drained..i am 37 and hubby is 42... I wonder how much more can i take..i am loosing this battle and cant handle it...when do you call it quits....i am dying inside...i have never felt so out of control in my life!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Jabish I'm sorry your having so much trouble...have you considered surrogacy or adoption. I know you would probably want to experience pregnancy first hand but its not that great..stretch marks, weight gain, back pain, skin changes, not to mention labor or surgery if you needed a c section. Surrogacy you would still have a child with your genes and I know with adoption there are plenty of babies that would benefit greatly from someone wanting a child so much.


----------



## jabish

m


----------



## bazzb

Janish I hope your okay
I feel like this somedays as well xx


----------



## Dollybird

Jabish sorry to hear u having a rough time and feeling low. Like Nikki said there are other options so there is still hope. Maybe they're not the routes you wanted to take but they are routes nonetheless and you'd be a mother whichever u chose. Hope u can find some happiness soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jabish, I'm sorry your feeling so down! I pray that you get your rainbow baby soon, how ever you decide!

Jess- do you know about the Just Between Friends consignment sale this week? It starts tomorrow and goes till Sunday (Sunday is the half price day). It's at the OP Trade Center (at like 110th and metcalf, behind the sprint complex). I get to go shop this morning since I am volunteering!


----------



## mackjess

wow another one? I just hit up the rhea lane sale a few weeks ago. momma got a Kate Spade diaper bag for $17. whoop whoop!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Nice! I got a ton of winter clothes for both the boys, mostly name brand, for $350! Plus some shoes for Mikey, their Halloween costumes, snow suits, and a few breast feeding supplies. We are going to be the Wizard of Oz family! Mikey is the scarecrow, Wesley is the lion, John the tin man, and I am going to be dorthy! I need to get a costume for myself, and we are going to make john's. I'm kinda excited! Lol!


----------



## mackjess

hmm, I might have to go look at costumes tomorrow.


----------



## bazzb

I'm using my cbfm and I'm getting highs still no peak
Decided to buy opk today

It's almost positive
Fingers crossed it is in a few days 
I'm on cd 14


----------



## mackjess

gl Bazz!


----------



## MommyNikki

Yay bazz, I'm soo happy to be seeing tests again!! So excited for you, fingers crossed!!! :)


----------



## bazzb

Thx guys!!!
Fx it's positive soon!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yay bailey! Hope we will get to see a bfp soon!! Get to BDing!!


----------



## bazzb

I sure hope so!! :)


----------



## bazzb

Yay I got a peak on my monitor!! Yay!!!!

Will take an opk in a few hours :)


----------



## bazzb

Today's opk


----------



## Dollybird

Oh bailey I thought that was a frer! Argh was nearly jumping out if my seat! Looks like you're almost there "o" wise xxx


----------



## bazzb

I wish it was a frer lol!!

Yes I should o tomorrow, the darkest line is the test line :)
Hopefully :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Fx bailey!! BD, BD, BD!


----------



## nicky160880

Oh bailey I'm so praying for you. It's so your turn. 
Xx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks ladies!!
I think I'm 1 dpo today but could be between 1-3 dpo time will tell :)

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## MommyNikki

Where's everyone at??? :) mtln I ESP haven't heard from you much. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. I'm a lil tipsy right now.... I have a babysitter for 3 hours on the weekend and I got it in tonight :)


----------



## MommyNikki

Bazz, you start testing yet? Btw do you have an iPhone ?


----------



## bazzb

I'm about 8/9 dpo no early testing here bfn is
Just to disappointing 

And yeah I have the iPhone 4

What about u


----------



## MommyNikki

I have the same... Can we iMessage for free?


----------



## bazzb

I'm not sure? As it's Canada and the us?


----------



## bazzb

I just googled and it said its free if your on wifi and is free if not on wifi but you use data 
Pm me you number


----------



## Dollybird

What's app is free messaging on the iPhone and blackberrys etc too!
How is everyone? Sorry I've been Mia feel like I've never had a minute! Been up to loads since I've been able to drive again, and my big sis is in the process of moving house so been down at hers a lot, I'd say helping but in honesty I'm probably more of a hindrance than a help! Lol. Little dude has been grand he's been sleeping 8:9pm- 4/5am most nights which has been great, but had a terrible night with him last night he was so unsettled.. Think I was up over 5 or 6 times. 
Bailey what dpo are u now? Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

View attachment 677479


Piccy for you's! He changes every day! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Awwe he just keeps gettin cutier!!
I have whatsapp also :)

I'm
Between 10-11 dpo now! AF is due next mon or tue


----------



## Dollybird

We should get all the ladies on what's app.. Would be much easier than coming into the forum.. And could share pics etc for free xxx


----------



## bazzb

Good idea!


----------



## Dollybird

Right girlies if everyone downloads "what's app" (if u don't have it.. And want to of course!lol) and send bailey their number then she can start a group convo! That would mean we could all catch up over that for free! Xxx


----------



## nicky160880

I'm up for that. Would love it actually :)


----------



## mackjess

Hi ladies. Still keeping up on my reading and rooting for you all. I've had a terrible few weeks with my time entry not getting done correctly by the admin at work and I quit getting paid a few weeks go, then the daycare lady I'd had lined up since June told me she couldn't babysit now and I'm supposed to be back at work next week!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hey ladies! I have been crazy busy too!

Bailey- my fingers are crossed for you!
Jenna- he is so cute!
Jess- that's horrible that your not getting paid! Hopefully it will get resolved soon! I sure hope you find another daycare lady, that really stinks!

I'll post some pics of little man later! We could also use facebook messenger if everyone has Facebook...


----------



## mackjess

I'm sooooo stressed about finding someone I trust on such short notice.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

That is so horrible that she bailed on you at the last minute! Did she give you a reason? My aunt does home daycare, but I'm not sure if she has any openings for an infant. She is in South Olathe. If you are interested I can give you her phone number.

Here's the pictures I promised! I can't believe my little guy is 6 weeks today! He has just started smiling at you when you talk to him, its so stinking cute! I hope everyone else is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







1185353_10101200046414331_373009395_n.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 4









560531_10101227295716511_1630429719_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 4









1185594_10101230623692221_1869459840_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4









1011535_10101230623577451_1995961559_n.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3









579093_10101248105688161_1283441109_n.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mackjess

her husband lost her job so she has to go back to work, her old employer had an opening. completely understandable. I just love her and plan to still use her if we need a weekend sitter. 


omg he is so cute. I love his hat pic !


----------



## mackjess

her husband lost her job so she has to go back to work, her old employer had an opening. completely understandable. I just love her and plan to still use her if we need a weekend sitter. 


omg he is so cute. I love his hat pic !


----------



## bazzb

Sorry about your situation Jess! :(

Cute pics Amanda!!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Jess that sounds a nightmare! Hope u get it sorted! Amanda what gorgeous pics! Ladies me bailey and Nicky have started a what's app convo.. Much easier. Any of u welcome to
Join us just private mail bailey your number so she can add u to the group convo!xxx


----------



## Dollybird

But of course it's ok if not! I still check in here fairly regularly. It's just easier through what's app! Lol xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

I'm gonna download the app now, is it like a group chat?


----------



## Dollybird

Group or one to one.. It's just a messaging app really but means messages and sharing pics etc is free (just like Imessaging but can be to any fones with the app not just iPhones.) it's great! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

I tested
BFN

Come on AF so I can start cycle two


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I downloaded it, and will pm bailey my phone number!


----------



## bazzb

Yay exciting!!


----------



## MommyNikki

I wont be on chat for awhile since my phone is shattered. Ill explain later.


----------



## bazzb

Oh no
Hope all is okay


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Nikki hope u ok and get it fixed soon!! Missing your chat already! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Jess- have you found a new sitter?


----------



## mackjess

I have. He started today.

How have you been? Your pic of Mikey and Wesley is so cute!


----------



## bazzb

Hi Jess!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

That's great Jess! Hope he likes it! Thanks! We got our family pics back a couple of weeks ago, I'll post a couple! You should join us on WhatsApp, it's so much easier to chat! Hope you are doing well!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Wesley
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Michial & Wesley
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mackjess

Darling family Amanda. You must be so happy being surrounded by such handsome men. =)

I so hope Finn gets a sibling some day. I feel so blessed to have him and I really hope we have time and are able to give him a little brother or sister. I'll be almost 37 by the time we can really start trying again so I'm a bit nervous about maybe having trouble.

We just did Finn's 3 month photos. He didn't take his nap after his second feeding this morning like he usually does, so he was FUSSY today. I'm amazed they got any pics taken.

https://viewimages.jcpportraits.com/sharealbum/sharealbumlist?rndId=AwQACAlOWA==&uId=BAECCQRFWw==#

We are getting the family photos done next month for our Christmas cards. ALL of our friends have had kids, for awhile, and they've ALL done the little santa outfit and wore red for their 1st Xmas. Finn looks really dashing in Navy blue. I'm thinking about doing a sweater set in navy for him, and the husband and I wear navy polos and jeans? Or I might wear a sweater myself, and the husband has a really nice checked long sleeve shirt that looks good with jeans. Do you think xmas photos have to be so xmas themed? It will say it on the card and all that.


----------



## bazzb

Love his photos!!!
Especially the skeleton ones heheh

And know Xmas doesnt need to be Xmas themed
I personally am a big fan of the Santa suit pics but that just me, what do I know lol 
Xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Those are adorable Jess! Our Christmas card pics we took last year we were all wearing brown shirts and jeans, so I don't think they have to be typical Christmas colors!


----------



## mtln777

Hey girls haven't been on in awhile. Lots of things been going on. I'll update properly from my computer as soon as I get a free moment. Miss you girls. Hope all is well and those babies are doing good. Lots of hugs to all xoxo Tara :)


----------



## Dollybird

Tara!! We've missed u!! A few of us been chatting using "what's app", it makes chatting Easier. If u wanna join us chick just email me or bailey or one of the Nicky's or Amanda your number and we'll add u in. Glad u ok. Xxx

Jess glad u got your sitter sorted!! The pics of your wee man are just gorgeous!! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Ladies, I won't be on WhatsApp for a few days...Mikey knocked my phone in the toilet! Urg! I'm just glad I have insurance!


----------



## bazzb

Oh sorry to hear Amanda!!

Glad for the insurance 
Hurry back zoxo


----------



## mackjess

Where'd everybody go? Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dollybird

Hey Jess! How are you? We've not abandoned ship don't worry!... Just been chatting via "what's app" it's much easier! Sure we can't tempt u? Lol :winkwink: 
How's your wee man doing? Jaxson is grand he's become such a little character! Just been through the famous "4 month sleep regression" it was terrible! Somehow worsened by the fact that prior to it he'd been sleeping well-- it was like I'd been teased with good sleep and then if was taken away! Lol. Past few nights he's slept better though so hoping that's us over that hurdle for a little while at least! Xxx


----------

